#ubuntu-cn 2011-07-04
 * Evanescence  hi, I'm using InstantBird 
<Evanescence> 早上好啊
<Guest40681> 早安, Evanescence阁下
<Evanescence> 早上没有人么?
<jiero> 阁下太早了。
<jiero> Evanescence：依然全面采用测试版 不论是手机还是电脑。
<jiero> Google战线很多很多了。虽然远不如微软
<jiero> Samsung’s Galaxy S II 有Ubuntu的Logo，难道会宣传可以安装ubuntu？
<win7> 早上好
<Guest40681> 早安, win7老伯
<win7> 你怎么知道我是老伯
<jiero> win7: 老伯好。
<OT_iux> ob改名
<win7> jiero: 你好
<OT_iux> .oicebot off
<win7> 现在还有人用轻微博
<jiero> OT_iux: 又是你的宠物？
<OT_iux> @@
<OT_iux> 从来都是啊
<OT_iux> 只不过之前被[_________]给[__________]了
<win7> 这里还有宠物？
<jiero> OT_iux: 哦。所以么。其实你和Ociebot混熟之后就变成了。
<OT_iux> @@
<OT_iux> .oicebot on
 * Oicebot 开始唠叨
<OT_iux> !tips 1712
<Oicebot> TIPS: 两个朋友，一个在北京一个在丽江。一个年薪十万，买不起房，租住着十几平的小房间，朝九晚五，每天挤公交，呼吸着汽车尾气，想着出人头地。一个无固定收入，住在湖边一个破旧的四合院，每天睡到自然醒，以摄影为生，到处溜达。没事喝茶晒太阳，看雪山浮云。一个说对方不求上进
<Oicebot> ，一个说对方不懂生活。
<win7> Oicebot然后呢
<william_pan> 早上好
<Oicebot> 早安, william_pan女士
<william_pan> 女士？见你个大头贵，你哪里看到是女士
<win7>  :D
<win7> Oicebot: 然后(⊙o⊙)？
<jiero> win7: 为什么你喜欢当OT_iux的宠物？发表感言吧。
<jiero> 今天开启了许久不用的 Chromium —— 竟然暗地里自动置顶阻碍其他应用程序覆盖。。。
<win7> jiero: 不知道你说什么
<OT_iux> ...
<jiero> win7: Oicebot 是 OT_iux 制作的机器人。。。
<win7> jiero: OT_iux是什么人
<jiero> 。。。
<Kandu> win7: 是製作 OT_iux 機器人的人 :P
<Kandu> s/OT_iux/Oicebot  -_-b
<jiero> ...
<jiero> Kandu: 早安。
<Kandu> jiero: 早
<Kandu> jiero: 今天睡太少，1:30睡，6:30起
<jiero> Kandu: 哦。下午继续睡:D
<OT_iux> @@?
<cfy> iGnome: ee
<cfy> iGnome: 有没有收到我短信啊....
<iGnome> .
<cfy> iGnome: 有没有?
<iGnome> 没看到。或者看到，删除了
<cfy> ....
<iGnome> 记得有一个不知所云的短信
<iGnome> 当垃圾删除了
<cfy> - -!
<iGnome> 你直接说嘛。
<cfy> 几天前发的了....
<iGnome> 自己都忘记内容了？那就不要紧的。算了。 :D
<cfy> iGnome: 没有啊.就是那个U盘的.写内容到txt里面,然后grep -c 搜索sdb
<cfy> iGnome: 这样安全了.
<iGnome> 额。差不多是这个。可u都还别人了。还搞啥。
<MopperWhite> 问个事
<iGnome> 你自己实验吧。
<cfy> iGnome:  要考 模电了怎么办....
<win7> cfy: 好好准备
<cfy> william_pan:  有什么速成的? 你是?
<calebot> cfy: open book
<cfy> william_pan: 发错...
<cfy> win7  有什么速成的? 你是?
<cfy> calebot:  作弊么.....
<MopperWhite> HI~~~
<calebot> cfy: 念书…
<calebot> 开卷考试不是挺正常么？
<cfy> calebot: 这门不开卷啊...
<iGnome> cfy: 模电也容易。背公式和灵活运用。
<iGnome> 只是出来用不上
<cfy> iGnome:  我有一个上午和晚上的时间用来看....
<iGnome> 出来用不上的，我都不学。
<iGnome> 那加油。
<cfy> 你没出来,都知道啥用不上了呀....
<iGnome> 我当然知道。自己明白外部环境嘛
<iGnome> 在学校，我就在外面接项目做了的。
<cfy> 好吧....不愧为神....
<Oicebot> 这位同学，请给自己指定一个个性化的名字吧！ 用 /nick 名字 命令可以随意改名。首位不得为数字。
<Guest1> Ò»¶¨ÒªÃû×ÖÂð£¿
<cfy> Guest1: please change your charset to utf8
<MopperWhite> 上电脑竞赛ing路过~
 * MopperWhite 上电脑竞赛ing路过~
<cfy> Guest1: and don't speak chinese now,no one(expect who are using erc) may not understand what you say
<cfy> MaskRay: 你悲剧了.....shlug
<Oicebot> 这位同学，请给自己指定一个个性化的名字吧！ 用 /nick 名字 命令可以随意改名。首位不得为数字。
<Guest1> 正常了吗？
<calebot> 电脑竞赛还上 irc 做毛？
<cfy> Guest1: 好了.
<vamadir|2> 大家好，在中国人有没有consoleQQ音乐？？
<Oicebot> 你好呀, vamadir同志
<Guest1> 谢谢
<calebot> Oicebot 谁养的？
<cfy> OT_iux: 你养的 Oicebot ?
<win7> Oicebot: who are you?
<Guest1> 这里可以聊天吗？
 * Oicebot 对Guest1说：这个……你想清楚再问。
<cfy> 是 OT_iux 养的.
<Guest1> 就是不可以咯
<calebot> Guest1: 不行
<Guest1> 哦
 * cfy ....
<Guest1> 请问哪个频道可以聊天？
<OT_iux> @@?
<OT_iux> calebot: = =.
<OT_iux> .oicebot off
<cfy> Guest1:  op在的时候讨论技术
 * OT_iux 捂脸跑
<vamadir|2> 国人有没有console p2p 音乐吗？？
<cfy> Guest1: 不在的时候是灌水
<roylez> iGnome: .
<vamadir|2> 中国人有没有console p2p 音乐吗？？
<vamadir|2> 我不用xorg
<MaskRay> cfy: 不就是12小时禁言嘛
<Guest1> 告诉我一个聊天频道吧
<MaskRay> cfy: 我可能平均两周一帖都没到。。
<cfy> MaskRay:  这个禁言是会自动解禁的么?我也这么觉得.像发贴不多的完全毫无压力.
<cfy> Guest1: 你用什么系统的?
<MaskRay> cfy: 不知道哪里看得到禁言与否
<Guest1> 问这个做什么？
<cfy> MaskRay: 那估计得翻墙了?
<Kandu> shlug 里幾個人素質不好，以惡意揣摩別人
<cfy> MaskRay: 去google group那里看?
<cfy> Kandu: 唉,动不动开始争论起来,然后就开始banned...
<MaskRay> cfy: 没发现任何变化
<cfy> MaskRay: 或者管理员不在? 估计不是自动的吧
<MaskRay> cfy: 以前都是看网页版的，这两天折腾了 getmail procmail 才感用 mail..
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦....我是一直全部接受的设置.反正gmail可以设置自动已读的
<MaskRay> Kandu: 管理员也用苦衷吧，比如讨论无关话题多了质量就低了，??w 把 shlug 封掉等
<cfy> Guest1: 你在路由器后面么...
<Guest1> 你想做什么呢？
 * cfy 唉,还是看书去........下午考 概率...
<cfy> 网易的mirror不错.可是别的比如mail,对opera真不友好....
<Guest1> 上这里来如何能匿名？
<cfy> MaskRay: 专业定了没有?
<MaskRay> cfy: cs
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦.....
<MeaCulpa> .
<MeaCulpa> http://www.36kr.com/a-consortium-of-6-wins-the-auction-of-nortel-patents/
<MeaCulpa> http://s12.sinaimg.cn/orignal/5e9f35eaha7109e9f9bdb
<Guest1> 这里不可以打广告
<Guest1> 吧
<win7> 绝对不可以
<cfy> MeaCulpa: http://it.solidot.org/article.pl?sid=11/07/03/0747255
<win7> knock out
<MeaCulpa> cfy: 恩，Google在玩呢
<cfy> 看啥广告了.
<NoIE> Happy Birthday !
<cfy> NoIE: 谁的?
<MeaCulpa> roylez: Google才<1000个专利...
<NoIE> cfy: 你认识。
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 可口可乐还没申请专利吧
<roylez> MeaCulpa: .
<jiero> roylez: 内部搞不用专利。
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 上我电脑给个austin的传送门
<cfy> NoIE:  难道不是一个人?
<ilovezoe> 那叫商业秘密:-D
<roylez> MeaCulpa: tucson嗝屁了
<cfy> NoIE: 想不起来,求明示...或说我不记生日的.....
<cfy> s/或说/话说
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ,7077端口
<tenzu> 主席戴帽
<win7> roylez: 可口可乐的专利在瑞士银行藏着
<iGnome> 可乐狐魅的妖型瓶子，应该有外观专利。
<iGnome> 主席的帽子，一戴就永远在线了。
<MeaCulpa> 都什么时代了还要帽子
<MeaCulpa> 又没人来拉皮条...
<cfy> .
<Guest1> 寂寞啊，世界上就没有一个交流平台？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 你就不能把这aix给调价下阿，backspace神马都乱的
<iGnome> 求 xx 保护我
<tenzu> ...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ? 你还要上去玩？
<tenzu> iGnome: 求我
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ? backspace你自己调教自己的term
<Guest1> 大家能告诉一个好论坛吗？
<iGnome> roylez: 给 MeaCulpa 带高帽子
<iGnome> tenzu: 求疼猪保护
 * cfy 围观
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 老美不知道有backspace,那里的老头子都是CTRL+?
<tenzu> iGnome: 我拒绝
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 我要连tuc，算了，tuc不行了
<MeaCulpa> 或者CTRL+h
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ....
<iGnome> 丫丫的。死家伙。
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ctl-shift-/ ？
<MeaCulpa> 不知...
<tenzu> iGnome: 来玩google+
<MeaCulpa> 那机器不是我的
<iGnome> 没chrome
<XwinX> iGnome: ?
<tenzu> iGnome: gtalk有吧
<iGnome> 有
<tenzu> iGnome: 上线,我教你
<jiero> 。。。
<iGnome> 不玩
<tenzu> 没劲
<MaskRay> ^H ^? 最恼人了
<iGnome> 残废功能的，不要
<Guest1> 大家知道第一视频吗？
<cfy> XwinX: 你为了去op.....
<iGnome> 居然自宫。
<iGnome> cfy: 是不
<roylez> MaskRay: 所以zkbd很有必要
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: backspace是CTRL+H
 * palomino|working 轻轻地抚摸 roylez 的脸, 眼中充满爱怜.
<cfy> iGnome: 嗯...........
<MaskRay> roylez: screen 默认 cub1 是 ^H
<iGnome> palomino|lp
<jiero> 竟然只能遥控 Nikon Canon Olympus 。。。
<palomino|working> ?_? , iGnome
<jiero> 暧昧。。。
<jiero> 三角关系
<XwinX> cfy: 嗯
<jiero> 失败了。
<iGnome> 等候破马不working。变lping的时候。 额。干嘛踢了破马啊。
<roylez> iGnome: 好玩...
<iGnome> 破马很可怜了。还踢
<tenzu> 踢神好玩不 ?
<iGnome> 不好玩
<iGnome> 破马的机器，踢得重启了
<cfy> 感觉 guest1很可疑....
<cfy> 一上来就问哪里能聊天的....
<cfy> 难道....
<iGnome> 嗯。该踢
<MaskRay> roylez: 好东西
<tenzu> cfy: 也许是找ons进错了房间
<jiero> 哦。奇怪阿。这里这么有名气么？
<cfy> tenzu: iGnome 这是他的nmap -A -v ip扫描记录 http://paste2.org/p/1501341
<cfy> 问他是啥os,他也不说....
<cfy> tenzu: ons是啥?
<roylez> tenzu: 破马还没回来....
<roylez> tenzu: 这样太无聊了...
<tenzu> roylez: 不在电脑旁吧
<roylez> tenzu: 卧槽去了吧
<MaskRay> cfy: 嗯，不像好人
<tenzu> cfy: one night stand噻,非得说这么直白
 * palomino|working 踩着 roylez 的脸攀登科学高峰
<tenzu> roylez: 槽很久了啊
<tenzu> ...
<roylez> palomino|working: ...
<iGnome> 破马的Irc自举失败
<roylez> palomino|working: 你华丽的回来了阿
 * Oicebot 跟 roylez 握手:“胡汉三，欢迎回来！”
<cfy> MaskRay: 有没有看那个nmap记录?貌似是路由器后面吧
<palomino|working> 我得手动回来- - , roylez
<tenzu> 破马总是"XX着某某的脸,做着某事",算脸控么?
<iGnome> 果然手动解决
<cfy> tenzu: 来irc找啊......
<qiii2006> A music messaging session has been requested. Please click the MM icon to accept.
<MaskRay> cfy: 这个怎么看出来的
<tenzu> cfy: 看来你是没进过精彩irc频道
<iGnome> 支持疼猪贴一段精彩的
<cfy> MaskRay: 既有openssh?又有microsoft.openssh不会跑在ms上面把
<cfy> iGnome: +1
<iGnome> cfy: 当然ms
<tenzu> iGnome: 我都是跟你学的
<cfy> iGnome: ms也能跑openssh?
<iGnome> tenzu: 别乱贴脸
<iGnome> cfy: 当然
<cfy> MaskRay: iGnome: 那能看出别的什么? 那人现在还在线的.
<roylez> tenzu: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/697e09e0jw1disxyzu0xhj.jpg
<MaskRay> cfy: 你这一扫，也留了你自己的痕迹了？
<cfy> MaskRay: 不知道,我想有吧.不过谁会一直记录这些呢?
<iGnome> 不会看详细的。只会看简单的。 cfy
<tenzu> roylez: 非洲哥们儿有意思
<tenzu> cfy: 老实说,我看不出来问题
<tenzu> cfy: 因为不会看
<cfy> tenzu: 反正我觉得这人很奇怪
<iGnome> cfy: 你上去。把不说话的，可能是间谍的，都踢了吧。要得不。
<jiero> 。。。
<cfy> iGnome:  ...
<jiero> 都踢了不。看看谁反抗。
<cfy> iGnome: 你先把 ChanServ踢了
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> cfy准备
<iGnome> 从a16g起
<iGnome> a16g: 你出来
<MaskRay> ...
<iGnome> 5秒不出来，就踢了
<iGnome> 丫丫的
 * calebot 开会中无法回应
<MaskRay> cfy: 为什么是 ChanServ 给你加的
<iGnome> calebot: 别紧张。确定你不是bot的。 lol
<cfy> MaskRay: 不清楚.
<tenzu> 神是唯恐天下不乱的货
<iGnome> cfy: 赶紧
<iGnome> 。
<cfy> iGnome: 还是神来吧
<cfy> 我怕
<iGnome> 。。
<MaskRay> cfy: 你那个下载日志的还得用啊
<iGnome> 这么好的计划。居然流产了
<MeaCulpa> http://www.shadowera.com/download.php
<cfy> MaskRay: 等我改成 lisp版本,哈哈
<jiero> MeaCulpa_ 那类flash游戏海量阿。
<iGnome> 等双截龙移植到html5。 jiero
<jiero> iGnome: 我对那些不感冒。。。
<Kandu> “感冒”還能當動詞用？
<jiero> iGnome: 我要网页版本的生化奇兵/炸弹人。
<jiero> Kandu: 以前看到过人用，随便用了，
<Kandu> 求解釋，“感冒”啥意思
<cfy> Kandu: 不是有兴趣的意思么....
<iGnome> 我要问下，谁会pal制式的信号扫描的。
<iGnome> cfy: 赶紧去研究这
<Kandu> cfy: 是新的網絡詞?
<XwinX> iGnome: 我会看 pal 制式的电视节目
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 恩，只是我在ipad也玩玩
<cfy> Kandu: 嗯....
<iGnome> XwinX: 你太高级了。我要搞最低级的处理
<cfy> iGnome: 我一菜鸟.........
<jiero> Kandu: 貌似是5年前的流行词。
<iGnome> cfy: 你书虫子啊。站在巨人的头顶啊。
<iGnome> XwinX: 差点忘记。这你本行
<XwinX> iGnome: 我不是修电视机的
<iGnome> 电梯？
<XwinX> iGnome: 也不修电梯
<Kandu> jiero: 0_o
<jiero> iGnome: 虫子站在巨人头顶上还是虫子。
<iGnome> 记得了。那deng搞这些。
<iGnome> jiero: 。。干脆说，那是头发
<XwinX> iGnome: 嗯,那家伙整卫星什么的
<iGnome> XwinX: 只是可能只算玩家。
<jyfl987> iGnome: 找个 以前写fc游戏的人 都会
<iGnome> jyfl987: 游戏。。那不熟悉硬件的吧
<XwinX> iGnome: 嗯
<XwinX> iGnome: 你搞 PAL 做啥?
<XwinX> iGnome: 改行修电视去?
<jyfl987> iGnome: 怎么会 他们用的是6502芯片 我看的那个 nes编程指南就详细讲了 pal 和 ntxx那个制式
<iGnome> 原始的摄像头
<iGnome> 处理
<iGnome> 6502.。。好遥远的事情
<XwinX> jyfl987: ntsc
<jyfl987> XwinX: 对
<jyfl987> iGnome: 现在还有人在玩呢 你去搜 cc65
<jyfl987> c on 6502
<iGnome> 天朝，只有pal王道
<iGnome> 不会吧。 cc65和6502有关？
<XwinX> iGnome: 现在的电视机都支持的
<cfy> jyfl987: 现在有shell的下载youku的脚本了.
<jyfl987> 你才知道？
<MaskRay> roylez: xterm 的 dabbrev-expand 是神器，可我不知道怎么启用，man xterm ACTIONS 里那个没用
<ubuntu009> 错误：依赖关系没有满足：libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0（>=2.22.0）
<ubuntu009> 这个怎么鎚
<jyfl987> 我常年订阅 cc65的邮件列表
<ubuntu009> 解决
<iGnome> 这型号，估计90后才知道
<ubuntu009> 错误：依赖关系没有满足：libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0（>=2.22.0）？？？
<iGnome> 。
<jyfl987> cfy: 管他呢
<XwinX> ubuntu009: 装上 gdk-pixbuf2
 * jiero 失败了。。。
<ubuntu009> XwinX: 在终端里吗
<cfy> jyfl987: 以前不是你需要么....
<jyfl987> cfy: 我什么时候需要了 我已经有py版本的了
<cfy> jyfl987:  不是没找到么....
<XwinX> ubuntu009: 随便啊
<ubuntu009> 正在读取状态信息... 完成
<ubuntu009> E: 无法找到软件包 gdk-pixbuf2
<jyfl987> cfy: 家里电脑上有
<XwinX> ubuntu009: 搜索一下差不金字的
<XwinX> 差不多名字的
<cfy> jyfl987: 哦
<ubuntu009> 蛾
<jyfl987> http://www.javascriptmatrix.com/
<ubuntu009> 哦
<XwinX> iGnome: 玩 google+
<Elegant> 试试看
<XwinX> iGnome: 抽烟去
<Elegant> 事实证明配置成功
<youya> e
<youya> 才找到网页上的文本框
<jyfl987> http://d.hatena.ne.jp/ku-ma-me/20090916/p1   这个好狠  quine 11 language
<Elegant> 怎么安静了呢？
<Elegant> :-S
<ok1234> 有谁用 google+ 的
<ok1234> 在中国用 google+ 有必要吗
<win7> google+是什么东东？
<MeaCulpa> ok1234: 没啥意思
<Elegant> 我都不知道Google+是干吗的，是不是和腾迅Q+一样
 * Oicebot 对Elegant说：对的。
<MeaCulpa> ok1234: google的东西vimperator/pentadactyl控制都不方便，懒得用
<ok1234> MeaCulpa:) 啥事 vimperator/pentadacty
<ok1234> MeaCulpa:) 我是术语盲
<Pwnna> Google+..
<Pwnna> Google App 用不了
 * MeaCulpa 的flickr订阅里怎么竟是这种东西....http://www.flickr.com/photos/dvjphoto/5898621688/
<Pwnna> 改回用Facebook
<Oicebot> 标题: May Shoot 1 395 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
<MeaCulpa> ok1234: 插件
<XwinX> MeaCulpa: 在 google 里禁掉
<ok1234> MeaCulpa:) vim 插件???
<MeaCulpa> XwinX: 恩我一般都暂时禁掉
<MeaCulpa> ok1234: firefox插件
<Elegant> :-S
<jiero> 我的Pidgin故障了？为什么很多人重复阿？
<jiero> 很多人用同样的nick登录这个频道？
<Elegant> 汗，我刚刚用Empathy
<Elegant> 不会用阿
<Elegant> 抓狂
 * iGnome 给 XwinX 空投一箱子槟榔
<ok1234> 哦
<Elegant>  * iGnome 给 XwinX 空投一箱子槟榔！！！这是怎么会是？
<jiero> 有没有开源的照相机啊。。。N900那么一个手机竟然有5个照相软件。。。
<XwinX> iGnome: 好,我还没吃过槟榔呢
 * iGnome 敲 Elegant 一脑袋的坨
<roylez> iGnome: ..... 槟榔西施？？？
<iGnome> XwinX: 敢于尝试，是好事
<jiero> iGnome: 槟榔是啥。我总是记不起来。
<iGnome> roylez: 那是我同事
<Elegant> * iGnome 敲 Elegant 一脑袋的坨
<roylez> ...
<Elegant> 老大，这是怎么回事？
<iGnome> lol
<jiero> roylez: 。。。你羡慕不？
<roylez> iGnome: 槟榔西施的同事也是槟榔西施阿
<Elegant> 我是说，你是怎发的？
<iGnome> 胡说吧。
<iGnome> Elegant:  /me
<Elegant> Elegant:  /me ？？？
<Elegant> - 用法：/me <动作消息>，向当前对话中发送一个动作消息
 * jiero 在跳
<Elegant> 明白了
<Elegant> ^_^
<Elegant> Elegant：/iGnome
<Elegant> 运'
<ubuntu009> 错误：依赖关系没有满足：libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0（>=2.22.0）
<ubuntu009> 还是不行
<iGnome> roylez: 沙笼巴斯说：羡慕吧
<Elegant> Elegant：/iGnome
<iGnome> 。
<Elegant> 汗，怎么会是
 * jiero i GNOME！
<Elegant> iGnome
<iGnome> 。输入 "/me xxx"
 * jiero 终于下载完了Dokuwiki
<ubuntu009> jiero 终于下载完了Dokuwiki？？
<ubuntu009> 这个是什么意思
<jiero> ubuntu009: 我在下载软件，但是网速极为低下。
<ubuntu009> jiero: 那为什么会在这里显示
<Elegant> /me<jiero>
<iGnome> 不会是雕吧。
<jiero> iGnome: 我还没和雕说过一句话呢。。。我觉得。。。
<iGnome> 雕的风格，就这样的。唉
<jiero> iGnome: 为啥呢。
<lainme> jiero: 买了n900?
<iGnome> lainme: 介绍2个MM来充实下irc吧。
<jyfl987> iGnome: 又不能玩
<jiero> lainme是的。
<Elegant> <iGnome> <消息>
<Elegant> <昵称> <消息>，向某人说话（不新开窗口）
<Elegant> (/say <昵称> <消息>，向某人说话（不新开窗口）)
<Elegant> 终于让我找到；俄
<ilinux> 求google+邀请码，bnufl66@gmail.com
<ilinux> 谢谢
<Elegant> 找到了！！！
<jiero> Google + 有什么好的额。。。
<jiero> 都是追星族？
<lerosua> jiero: 和google高度集成
<Elegant> 88
<Oicebot> 89
<jiero> lerosua: 恩。
<jiero> lerosua: 我现在是反google主义者。
<Elegant> 8686.8696
<lerosua> jiero: 嗯，那你不必用它。另外不社交的人也不是它的目标用户
<Oicebot> 8688
<jiero> lerosua: 呵呵。
<ilinux> ...
<jyfl987> jiero: 你在国外 线下活动更有趣点 我们在国内的 线下很无趣 所以在线社交大家都很热衷
 * jiero 对这点无语了。。。。。。
<jiero> jyfl987: 随意找个irc频道事情就多的不可开交。
<jyfl987> jiero: 你可以出门去玩 我们出门怕被车撞死 额
<jiero> jyfl987: 这里出门没啥好玩的，去旅游才好。
<jyfl987> jiero: 我觉得在白奥出去亲近大自然挺好的
 * ^k^ 3.0-2-generic #3-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jun 24 19:09:43 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu oneiric (development branch) 
<Kandu> jyfl987: 我們現在出門要熱死， jiero 那邊就好了
<jiero> Kandu: 等到不下雨的时候我就出去。
<jyfl987> Kandu: 不过白奥中部也有很多严酷的自然环境的 但是白奥就那么点人 你随便找个海滩定居难道不行么
<Elegant> 11.04
<Oicebot> 13
<jyfl987> jiero: 你家住海边不？
<jyfl987> Kandu: 你家是山里么
<jiero> jyfl987: 恩，距离1.* km
<jyfl987> jiero: 那真爽阿 海边真好
<jyfl987> 上次去了秦皇岛 我就想赖在那了
<jiero> jyfl987: 去威海
<jiero> jyfl987: 那里的太阳和这里差不多。
<iGnome> jiero: 给我邮寄一个树袋熊来吧。
<jiero> iGnome: 玩具随意买就行了，反正中国产的。
<Kandu> jyfl987: 嗯
<jyfl987> jiero: 反正挺爽的 你应该在海边写代码 哈哈
<jyfl987> Kandu: 和我一样 都是山里人
<iGnome> 活的
<jiero> iGnome: 不要。
<jyfl987> 我要懒猴
<jyfl987> 给我弄个懒猴
<Kandu> jyfl987: 剛吃了幾個花花綠綠的玉米
<jyfl987> Kandu: 不是吧 绿色的玉米
<jiero> jyfl987: 叶。。。
<Kandu> jyfl987: 黃白相間
<Kandu> jyfl987: 去年留種玉米被偷了幾個，於是雜了其他種的種了，發現這樣還真好看
<jyfl987> jiero: 那你现在做什么买卖？
<jyfl987> Kandu: 你家里还有田 真好阿 我也希望有点田 在家里写写代码种种田
<jiero> jyfl987: 我？如果说算得话，仅仅是ebay卖部件，实际上不用我插手:D
<jiero> 故不算。
<jyfl987> jiero: 额 那你这么大的人了 就靠这个生活？
<jiero> 不。我是纯靠别人生活
<iGnome> opera转发html邮件，失败。 cfy
<iGnome> rss
<jyfl987> 哈 靠父母呗
<ilovezoe> 为什么翻译出来的东西没有快捷键 roxterm.我翻译了po.
<xch> hi
<^k^> xch, 好  ㍣ 
<xch> hi
<xch>    ^k^   ^_^
<xch>     吃饭了吗
<Elegant> 有用过Anjuta的吗？
<Elegant> 我正在酝酿午餐
<xch>    袄  不错
<xch> 谁请我吃个饭
<iGnome> 午餐居然是自己酝酿出来的。强啊
<xch>  很饿
<xch>         蜂蜜
<iGnome> Elegant: lerosua 喜欢这废的 anjuta
<xch>         谁请我吃顿饭
<xch>   哈啊
<lerosua> iGnome: 别胡说，我从没用过那个
<xch>   谁请玩吃顿饭
<iGnome> 不是吧。
<xch>         请吗
<xch> 谁请我吃顿饭
<Elegant> 晕
<Pwnna> ok
<iGnome> lerosua: 为什么google+可以强制给好友发共享。超。不经过同意的
<Elegant> 我研究一下Anjuta去，886
<lerosua> iGnome: 你把它加进你圈子就是同意它发东西给你了，所以这类发共享的好友，直接踢出圈子
<XwinX> iGnome: 我用 Anjuta
<iGnome> XwinX: 我知道。是想看下斗篷的反映。
<iGnome> lerosua: 我可没加过啥圈子
<lerosua> iGnome: 我还是你试验的反应机啊。
<iGnome> 看看你和xx，思路一致不。是不是会掐架。
<XwinX> iGnome: 不过只用来生成项目文件
 * Oicebot 对iGnome说：是的可能性很低。
<XwinX> iGnome: 什么圈子?
<iGnome> 不知道啥圈子。是斗篷说的
<lerosua> iGnome: 有空我得写文章批判一下你这种不思进取的世界观
<tenzu> 支持斗篷
<jyfl987> lerosua: 你的圈子show下看看
<jyfl987> lerosua: 你看 跟ee比起来 你还是上进好多的
<XwinX> iGnome: 没在 google+ 上看到你
<iGnome> 不思进取? 整天得吧得吧的说，也不见得就算进取嘛。
<iGnome> XwinX: 我只有opera
<jyfl987> 总之不了解新事物 当鸵鸟就是不思进取
<XwinX> iGnome: opera 玩不了goole+?
<lerosua> jyfl987: 呃，也没啥，把gtalk好友分进 linux fans里。其它的没啥了。
<iGnome> 似乎是
<jyfl987> lerosua: 肯定还有别的阿
<lerosua> iGnome: 进步不只是物质。是精神，是和时代挂钩啊。
<jyfl987> 我就分了同事 同学 同好这三个基本类
<iGnome> lerosua: 我没一直在线的手机。
<lerosua> jyfl987: 同事是有一个，关键是gtalk上基本上是linux fans才加的。
<lerosua> iGnome: 胡说，G7不是
<jyfl987> 要是圈子里还能设置子圈子就好了 比如我同学里设置 初中 高中 大学  同好里按照 技术领域来分
<iGnome> 没开通那高级服务
<jyfl987> lerosua: 你把g7当作一个usb外设几可以了 呵呵
<lerosua> jyfl987: 之前我也这么想的，它没把圈子的集合关系搞定在ui上，只能一个一个加。
<XwinX> iGnome: 扔了你的opera吧
<jyfl987> lerosua: 那你为何现在不这么想了？
<lerosua> jyfl987: 现在也是这么想。我用词导致你误解了，sorry. 现在是手工把一个用户加到两个圈子里，不能直接操作圈子。让它属于另一个大圈子里的小圈子。
<jyfl987> lerosua: 对 事实上我更喜欢给一个人贴上许多标签 而不是拖进一个专门的圈子
<jyfl987> 比如一个人同时喜欢玩linux 和python
<lerosua> jyfl987: 那你把圈子把成标签不也一样吗
<jyfl987> lerosua: 直接给一个人贴许多标签快阿 你给他拖进几个圈子慢
<jyfl987> 诶 不过咱们扯这个也没用 irc用户也不是他们的主要用户群
<lerosua> jyfl987: 成年人倾向用自有的经验解决问题，so, irc混熟了，何必转换呢
<XwinX> lerosua: 他未成年的
<jyfl987> lerosua: irc这里好多限制不爽的 只是碍于人在这里
<lerosua> XwinX:  未成年就因循守旧，可不行啊
<lerosua> XwinX: 会影响心智发展的。
<roylez> jyfl987: 嘛限制？
<jyfl987> roylez: 字数阿
<XwinX> irc有字数限制 ?
<XwinX> 没听说过
<jyfl987> 额 难道没有？
<lerosua> XwinX: 有行限制
<lerosua> XwinX: 一次输出一行
<XwinX> 那是那个机器在搞鬼吧
<jyfl987> lerosua: 字数也有的
<lerosua> XwinX: 那不清楚了。起码换行就是发送了，是默认啊
<roylez> jyfl987: 不知道
<XwinX> lerosua: 换行发送不好吗?
<XwinX> d
<lerosua> XwinX: 以前用qq的时候觉得不好，现在无所谓了，习惯都被改过来了
<jyfl987> lerosua: 用xmpp习惯了 用这个还是感觉限制让人不爽的
<XwinX> lerosua: QQ也是换行发送的
<lerosua> XwinX: qq不是ctll+enter发送吗？
<XwinX> lerosua: 可以改的啊
<lerosua> XwinX: 说的是默认。
<lerosua> 默认的力量是很大的。
<XwinX> lerosua: 在个屁
<XwinX> lerosua: 大部分是点那个发送按钮
<iGnome> 还不去吃饭。
<iGnome> 都绝食？
<roylez> iGnome: .
<roylez> palomino|working: .
<iGnome> 说中？
<Guest89461> 吃过了
<roylez> 吃过了
<iGnome> 那rf的，咋还在聊天。。
<iGnome> 2个胖子减肥。
<roylez> iGnome: http://media.thestar.topscms.com/images/c3/b6/583320f8415e851db39fd70c593f.jpeg
<iGnome> canada?
<roylez> 母鸡倒
<iGnome> 只见那枫叶
<roylez> palomino|working: http://i.imgur.com/leI8I.jpg
<roylez> tenzu: http://i.imgur.com/aMXPC.jpg
<roylez> iGnome: http://i.imgur.com/iTj1f.gif
<iGnome> 你假扮的鸟，不错
<roylez> lainme: http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3167/3044859097_cdffb7b2d8_b.jpg
<roylez> iGnome: http://i.imgur.com/WP5m0.jpg
<roylez> palomino|working: http://pics.kuvaton.com/kuvei/cat95.jpg
<roylez> palomino|working: http://i.imgur.com/ZfEk1.jpg
<roylez> tenzu: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/66b3de17tw1dit17ajqiij.jpg
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • Microsoft Wireless Mobile Mouse 4000 大侠们帮忙～ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=337266 这鼠标名字真长。。。 在用微软的鼠标 mk_wmm4000blk_large.jpg 右侧有一个功能键，默认是后退，感觉没什么用，在windows下我是直接改成中键了。。。 在windows下是在微软网站上下载驱动的话就可以改这个功能键的用途了，可微软只 ...
<NoIE> 弱弱的问一下，可以只让一部分软件使用vpn吗？
 * Oicebot 对NoIE说：怎么可能。
<NoIE> roylez: http://jandan.net/2011/07/04/papershop.html
<roylez> palomino|working: .
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马...
<palomino|working> what.......
<mzgcz> kevc: 大家好，这是个测试
<roylez> palomino|working: 我好穷...
<palomino|working> ..... , roylez
 * ^k^ 3.0-2-generic #3-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jun 24 19:09:43 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu oneiric (development branch) 
<ouyuu> 现在 ubuntu 论坛比linuxsir好看了，linuxsir没什么人
<jyfl987> ouyuu: ubuntu背后公司强大嘛
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • 11.04backports源里的virtualbox包和原来的virtualbox-ose包有什么区别？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=337271 最近两天刷新时偶然发现，backports源里出现virtualbox这个包，首先声明这个也是开源的，不是oracle的闭源包，oracle的那个包叫virtualbox-4.0。 这个virtualbox包依赖关系里明确说明和virtualbox-ose冲突，当然和ora ...
<william_pan> 系统为ubuntu11.04，安装eset显示在/usr/lib/gconf目录下没有utf-16.so，但是没有gconf这个目录，该怎么解决
<william_pan> 下载了eset的bin的文件，并赋予权限，但是执行就说找不到这个so文件，我搜索了一下，在其他目录找到
<william_pan> 难道要建立以个目录，然后ln吗
<jiero> 放弃了。。。
<xch> 大家都在搞
<alpha080> 基？
<xch>    我的外观首选项里面没有视觉效果选项
<alpha080> lol
<xch>    驱动已经安装了
<xch>         找不到启用3D特效的那个选项
<xch> 谁帮助玩下
<MeaCulpa> http://img213.imageshack.us/img213/2148/playa07.jpg
<MeaCulpa> 委内瑞拉又出妹子了...
<alpha080> 世界小姐？
<Jakalala> ？
<MeaCulpa> OT不多说
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 发的嘛东西，就看见一只青蛙
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 我悲剧啊。1年都没装上Dokuwiki。。。
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 一天。。。
<roylez> MeaCulpa: python 3.2都出了，悲催的python
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 杨澜的老公挂了？？？ http://cnbeta.com/articles/147677.htm
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 怎么，你不能看？
<MeaCulpa> jiero: ?? dokuwiki 我windows装起来都是简单得很
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ...py3 和py2是平行世界，管他呢
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 真的。。。Debian坑死了。。。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: Debian?
<MeaCulpa> jiero: Debian 的包管理，装这种东西，很麻烦么？
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 就是配合apache 发布一下啊
<roylez> jiero: ...
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 如果不是debian的包，我都不知道怎么搞权限。
<roylez> jiero: 我最仰慕debian了
<jiero> MeaCulpa: debian的包，我都不会登陆。。。
<MeaCulpa> :O
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 连 install.php 都无法用，设置都和官方完全不一样。。。
<MeaCulpa> 此人是杨澜老公？
<MeaCulpa> jiero: Debian的dev帮你干了，你却不领情？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 不敢确定
<MeaCulpa> 杨澜老公不是买文凭的么
<MaskRay> 下面辟谣了
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 没个文档我领什么情？
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 都没提示怎么得到一个可用的用户帐号。。。
<MeaCulpa> 这个人是IT界？没看出来
<MeaCulpa> jiero: ...
<MaskRay> roylez: mutt 多账户，怎么配置的？
<MeaCulpa> 游泳有那么危险么？
<MeaCulpa> MaskRay: mutt需要知道多账户么？除非你要用多个smtp
<roylez> MaskRay: 我没神马多帐号，fetchmail全收了了帐
<MeaCulpa> MaskRay: 来自不同的账户在procmail那层就处理完了
<MaskRay> MeaCulpa: 或者用本地邮箱，或者用内置 imap 在线看
 * MeaCulpa 原来游泳那么危险
<xch> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=94&t=337276
<MeaCulpa> MaskRay: 我的imap和pop mutt分开两个配置，起两个mutt的
<xch> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=94&t=337276
<xch> 这个问题怎么解决
<MeaCulpa> pop的mutt看所有procmail处理过的，imap的mutt看所有imap的
<xch> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=94&t=337276
<MaskRay> MeaCulpa: mutt -F muttrc，然后订两个 alias？
<MeaCulpa> MaskRay: yeah
<MeaCulpa> MaskRay: 我就这么干
<MeaCulpa> MaskRay: pop和imap是本质的区别，一个maildir在本地，一个在远端
<xch> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=94&t=337276
<xch> 请教
<MeaCulpa> 搞个gnome-cn吧...
<MaskRay> MeaCulpa: 我还是用 folder-hook 吧，默认看本地的，设置的键切换到 imap
<MeaCulpa> MaskRay: ...也可
<MeaCulpa> MaskRay: 我切换不同的imap的也是folder-hoop
<MeaCulpa> 但是本地和imap切换距离太大了，我宁可分开
<XwinX> 用了pop3 为啥还要 imap?
<MeaCulpa> XwinX: 垃圾邮件多吧
<XwinX> MeaCulpa: 经常去举报,就少了
<MeaCulpa> XwinX: 不是恶意，是垃圾
<MeaCulpa> XwinX: 吃过的肉骨头是垃圾，但不是恶意
<MeaCulpa> XwinX: 这不是一个概念
<XwinX> MeaCulpa: 报告垃圾邮件啊
<XwinX> MeaCulpa: 让 gmail 变聪明一点
<MeaCulpa> XwinX: 有几万份邮件，我没时间的时候他们就是垃圾，有时间的时候他们就是好东西
<MeaCulpa> XwinX: 恶意的当然举报
<MeaCulpa> XwinX: 善意的也有几万呢
<XwinX> MeaCulpa: 几万...
<XwinX> MeaCulpa: 邮件列表?
<MeaCulpa> XwinX: 恩
<XwinX> 邮件列表就放到一个单独的目录里嘛
<XwinX> MeaCulpa: 不想看就 clear-flag N
<MeaCulpa> :P
<MeaCulpa> 反正我没法用pop3
<MeaCulpa> 下载时间超过下载间隔
<MeaCulpa> 完全无法用
<XwinX> MeaCulpa: 哈哈
<jiero> Mea
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 告诉我怎么装 Dokuwiki。。。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: ....
<marvin-42> Why not moinmoin
<Kandu> jiero: ...剛看到“一年”，感嘆太有毅力了
<jiero> Kandu:超过1个小时我就觉得很有毅力了。。。
<Kandu> jiero: 然後看到“一天”，感嘆太沒毅力了
<Jakalala> I
<jiero> Kandu: 。。。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 解压缩，跑install.php
<jiero> Kandu: 你要是3分钟装完了，就该嘲笑我了。
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 浏览器里跑？
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 会有什么问题？
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 当然
<jiero> 不会。
<MeaCulpa> 权限最后再改啊
<MeaCulpa> 你不看文档啊...
<MeaCulpa> jiero: http://www.dokuwiki.org/install
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 放在 /var/www 里，找不到。
<jiero> 别的都找到了。
<marvin-42> Rtfm
<jiero> 随意下载的php程序都找到哦啊了。。。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 更无脑的，http://www.dokuwiki.org/install%3Adownloader
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 自己解压缩的都找不到？
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 你是Debian装的吧
<marvin-42> Rofl
<MeaCulpa> jiero: apt啥命令看某个包安装的文件？总有这样的命令吧
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 我不要那样了，所以就用常规的。
<jiero> MeaCulpa: Debian包我彻底卸载了。
<jiero> 哦。
<MeaCulpa> ...
<MeaCulpa> 那就解压缩，运行install.php
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 知道了。看到了以前dokuwiki的设置文件。。。
<jiero> 怎么运行。。。
<MeaCulpa> 浏览器...
<MeaCulpa> 你www里啥结构
<marvin-42> Moinmoin by python, unzip and python wikisever.py end
<MeaCulpa> marvin-42: 去去去
<marvin-42> So easy
<MeaCulpa> marvin-42: 你知道有py的hoster啥价钱么
<MeaCulpa> marvin-42: easy谁不想，$$$决定
<wxg4net> 请教一个问题， 打开终端窗口后提示只显示一个"$"符号，用户名@主机名的信息没了 请问怎么恢复？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 15:00
<marvin-42> 好吧，它可以装在本地的
<MeaCulpa> wxg4net: 啥shell
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 就3个工具，一个 dokudownloader.php 一个identify.php 一个 index.html
<MeaCulpa> marvin-42: 装本地人家咋看...
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 你用的是后一个链接里的自动装的？ 看介绍
<wxg4net> MeaCulpa: gnome-terminal 默认的
<Kandu> jiero: 啊，我沒裝過，3分鐘肯定搞不定
<wxg4net> MeaCulpa:更换root后可以正常显示
<MeaCulpa> jiero: http://www.splitbrain.org/blog/2008-12/24-setup_dokuwiki_on_free_hosting_in_less_than_15_minutes
<MeaCulpa> wxg4net: google bash prompt setup
<MeaCulpa> wxg4net: root一般都是如此~~
<wxg4net> MeaCulpa: 账户建立的步骤有点异常 所以出了问题 -----------哦
<wxg4net> 并且tilda也是这样的
<marvin-42> 给别人看？那没法子了。安装目录放到 dropbox
<MeaCulpa> marvin-42: :O
<marvin-42> 自己看还是没问题的
<centerpoint> 请问ubuntu 9.04 的installer 在哪里还能下载到?
<wxg4net> MeaCulpa: 另外 上下箭头也不识别了 tab 提示 也直接出了4个空格  与此无关 对吧
<centerpoint> 请问ubuntu 9.04 的installer 在哪里还能下载到?版本太老,都找不到了,但是现在公司需要用啊,请帮忙.
<MeaCulpa> wxg4net: 都无关...都可配置，都不知道
<marvin-42> Emule
<wxg4net> MeaCulpa, 多谢
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 我以前没用那个installer。。。而且发现，放入子目录里这个脚本不工作呃。
<Kandu> jiero: 話說，放個 <?php echo("hi"); ?> 的頁面能顯示不?
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 难道说应该直接解压到 www而不是 www/dokuwiki
 * ^k^ 3.0-2-generic #3-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jun 24 19:09:43 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu oneiric (development branch) 
<MeaCulpa> jiero: ...自己去看嘛
<jiero> Kandu: 不能。
<Kandu> 呃
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 我看了。。。
<marvin-42> 可以去verycd找到
<marvin-42> 小K用3。0了。。。
<centerpoint> 太感动了.verycd都没有,ylmf居然还有下载...
<centerpoint> http://archive.ylmf.net/ubuntu/dists/jaunty/main/installer-amd64/current/images/hd-media/
<^k^> ⇪ title: Index of /ubuntu/dists/jaunty/main/installer-amd64/current/images/hd-media/
<ubuntu-cn> ???
<Kandu> jiero: 那先得裝好 http 服務和 php 呢
<enophy> who
<jiero> Kandu: 恩。
<jiero> Kandu: 权限问题。
<jiero> 需要放到 www 下，我搞了目录就不行了。
<wxg4net> MeaCulpa: 已经好了
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 放弃。。。全部失败。
<XwinX> 无聊
<Kandu> jiero: kandu.vicp.net
<jiero> Kandu: 恭喜
<Kandu> jiero: 不愛用別人的，我已自己寫了個 blog 了
<user8888> hi，everybody
<Kandu> jiero: kandu.vicp.net
<user8888> 有用过miranda这个\fs20 软件的没？
<marvin-42> 都有独立博客了，各种羡慕嫉妒恨
<jiero> Kandu: 没有东西。
<user8888> qq群图片没法接收到问题，能够解决吗？
<marvin-42> 偶只能用GaE
<Kandu> jiero: 要是放心的話,開放下 ssh 我來試試配置?
<Kandu> jiero: 剛的意思是讓刷新下
<jiero> Kandu: 我不会搞 ssh。。。
<marvin-42> 你主机没有SSh？
<jiero> 不懂怎么用。
<Kandu> jiero: 哦，那等設好 ssh 後，幫你設置下吧? 裝 dokuwiki 寫 blog 用?
<jiero> Kandu: 没决定。
<jiero> Kandu: 只是想看看怎么样。。。
<marvin-42> 不对吧，那要用 wordpress更好像
<Kandu> marvin-42: 我覺得 jiero 更適合用 dokuwiki, 看看他在 wiki.ubuntu.org.cn 上的文章就知了
<marvin-42> 几年没编辑了，没看过
<roylez> palomino|working: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/6628711bjw1ditlt2ovk7g.gif
<palomino|working> ?_? , roylez
<MeaCulpa> jiero: ...
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 鄙视我吧。
<MeaCulpa> http://photo.9haow.cn/2011/07/04/xiyouji-egao.jpg
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 人生不如意事，十之八九
<marvin-42> 手机。。。看不到了
<jyfl987> jiero: 额 不会搞ssh
<jyfl987> 不过话说也只有在GFW下 ssh+turnnel才会普及得这么快
<jiero> jyfl987: 世界上软件何止亿数。
<jyfl987> jiero: 不错 不过总是有通用软件集的 linux发行版就是一些软件集
<marvin-42> 感谢方校长。。。
<marvin-42> 没有他我不会学习这么多知识
<jiero> jyfl987: sync软件。。。你用什么？
<niuke> 看到我说话么
<jyfl987> jiero: rsync什么的 我基本还停留在不用sync软件的阶段
<niuke> ？？？？？
<niuke> 我搞了一个ubuntu下载机  还能装什么有用的服务啊？
<niuke> ls
<niuke> 没人看到我说话么
<niuke> ？？
<roylez> ...
<niuke> eixt
<niuke> 
<enophy> 看到你说话niuke
 * enophy 
<netsnail> 为什么centos需要重新装e1000驱动，内核自带的没法用？
<netsnail> 为什么centos需要重新装e1000驱动，内核自带的没法用？好安静，，，，，
<MeaCulpa> roylez: git 看到的rivision都是hash号？
<MeaCulpa> 有没有有好点的...
<roylez> 对
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 打tag不就行了
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 那么土...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: git show-branch --more=5
<MeaCulpa> 哦
 * MeaCulpa 多年svn/bzr 人傻
<iGnome> 启动gitg算了。
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 没意思
<MeaCulpa> git怎样让winmerge来做diff displayer...
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 本来就这么玩
<roylez> [merge] tool = vimdiff
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 给力
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 你自己改
<MeaCulpa> 恩，vim -d file1 file2
<MeaCulpa> windows凡事都要z-tern
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: lin上需要 z-pipe  :]
<MeaCulpa> .
<microcai> knetwalk 这游戏很好玩哦
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  hash 号怎么了？@！
<MaskRay> git 还是难学啊
<microcai> MaskRay:  ! git 简单的要死
<microcai> MaskRay:  you must unlearn what you have learned.
<richardma> MaskRay: 简单使用还是挺容易上手的
<richardma> microcai: 如果有svn或者cvs经验的话，git理念还是有很大差别的
<microcai> richardma: 如果没有 svn 经验更糟糕，都不能理解为何要做版本控制。
<MaskRay> 没 svn cvs 经验
<MaskRay> 学了几次都没学会
<richardma> MaskRay: 原来是这样。。。别看那么多，其实常用的就几个
<richardma> pro git那书写的不错
<MaskRay> jyfl987: z-pipe 是什么？
<jyfl987> MaskRay: n多pipe  x | y| z | a | b |c
<MeaCulpa> git 挺简单的
<zhangkaixuan> 我回来了
 * Oicebot 跟 zhangkaixuan 握手:“胡汉三，欢迎回来！”
<richardm1> MaskRay: 我做过一个入门的git文档，你可以看看：http://code.google.com/p/tjlug/source/browse/#svn%2Ftrunk%2Fissue%23archive%2Fissue%2320110321
<^k^> ⇪ title: / - tjlug - Tianjin Linux User Group (TJLUG) -- Documents Archive - Google Project Hosting
<MaskRay> progit 看了两遍还是三遍了
<zhangkaixuan> Oicebot: 好吧 这个名字咋这么熟悉
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: ...
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: ]
<MeaCulpa> MaskRay: 需要学的都不是好vcs
<MeaCulpa> MaskRay: 直接用呗
<microcai> MeaCulpa: 自动挡好还是手动挡好？
<MeaCulpa> MaskRay: 要是有啥非商业vcs还要写本书的，逆天了
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 车啊？
<microcai> MeaCulpa: 恩
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 我现在觉得自动档好
<jyfl987> microcai: 这个跟ide vs editor的讨论一样了 我是出来和稀泥的
<MaskRay> MeaCulpa: 仅会 git pull/push/clone/diff 且不带参数的
<microcai> MeaCulpa: why ?
<MeaCulpa> MaskRay: 够了
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 舒服啊
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 左脚解放了，边上mm可以给你blow
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  。。。 。。。
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 否则blow到一半，你换档，不是抽人家嘴巴么
<Kandu> MeaCulpa: 果然很舒服
<MaskRay> MeaCulpa: 比如上次 linux-3.0 把 cjktty 从仓库里移除
 * MeaCulpa 开手动档，抽了自己老婆几下，发此感慨
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> 啥？
<microcai> MeaCulpa: ...
<microcai> MeaCulpa:  有钱人。
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 怎么抽？
 * jiero 发现 Nokia的 Ovi Maps比Google map好看。。。
<microcai> jiero:  .. ovi maps 是矢量的， google maps 是位图的。
<MeaCulpa> 本田车比较有趣，档位放在前面板下面，手边的空间完全腾出来，其实不实用，但是人家考虑用户感受
<jiero> microcai: Firefox搞位图的很糟糕我知道。可是，ovi map都是png文件啊。。。
<MeaCulpa> microcai: 这就叫feature vs. perfofrmance
<microcai> jiero:  ovi maps 用  500M 存储了全中国的地图啊
<MeaCulpa> s/perfofrmance/performance
<microcai> jiero:  我买的 nokia 手机我知道。 GPS 导航， 里面的地图才 500M ... 全中国的都有了。
<microcai> jiero: 不是矢量的能做到么？
<microcai> jiero: 至于 web 版本，应该还是给你传输的 png , 哈哈。
<roylez> jiero: ...
<roylez> jiero: 对于我这种用gprs的人来说，都不好使
<microcai> MeaCulpa: 我觉得自动档+无级变速 好。
<microcai> MeaCulpa: 永远让发动机保持在最佳转数
<jyfl987> microcai: 不是吧 才500m
<microcai> jyfl987:  。。。 矢量吧
<jyfl987> microcai: 也忒小了
<microcai> jyfl987: 那是几千条贝塞儿曲线嘛。
<microcai> jyfl987: 那是几千万条贝塞儿曲线嘛。
<MeaCulpa> hmm...是，我的水平不如车载电脑，哈哈
<jyfl987> microcai: 这个搞不懂
<zhangkaixuan> 恩恩。。。这几天没有上网。。。 邮箱一大堆邮件
<microcai> jyfl987: 哦。
<microcai> jyfl987:  你在哪个公司？
<jyfl987> microcai: 果壳网
<microcai> jyfl987: 是个神码公司？
<jyfl987> microcai: http://www.guokr.com/
<microcai> jyfl987: 缺人不？
<microcai> jyfl987: 缺 coder 不？
<jyfl987> microcai: 是在招人
<jyfl987> microcai: 但是薪金不高 难填你的胃口
<microcai> jyfl987:  ... ... 有工作就行了 .....
<microcai> jyfl987:  这年头能不当乞丐就阿弥陀佛了
<jyfl987> microcai: 那你能做啥呢 关键
<microcai> jyfl987: 我现在快要去当乞丐了
<microcai> jyfl987:  ... .. SA , code, 客服 ... 都行
<jyfl987> microcai: 老实说  做it不如做乞丐
<jyfl987> 乞丐正点下班 回家随你写代码
<jyfl987> 做it要加班的
<microcai> jyfl987:   加班无所谓啦。
<jyfl987> microcai: 你能做的就是code 你会什么呢
<microcai> jyfl987: 又不是在工厂加班。
<microcai> jyfl987:  ...  C and C ++
<jyfl987> microcai: 那就更错了 工厂加班是有计件工资地
<jyfl987> microcai: 网络的东西懂么
<microcai> jyfl987:  不想做机器人
<microcai> jyfl987: 网络就像我的第二语言
<jyfl987>  microcai 做it还不是机器人 跟工厂里的比 只不过是刷了下新固件而已
<jyfl987> microcai: 那你投简历吧
<microcai> jyfl987:  .. ...  到哪里投？
<MaskRay> 关注 http://code.google.com/p/ttyim/
<^k^> ⇪ title: ttyim - Linux ttyX console input method - Google Project Hosting
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 额 看到im我还以为是instance message
<jiero> roylez: 哦。
<jiero> microcai: 我真的不知道:D
<Bill> test
<^k^> Bill, ....  ㍩ 
<Bill> This is my first time. :)
<Bill> whois Bill
<microcai> MaskRay:  ... 这个是个alpha 都不到的，别弄出来让我丢人啊
<jyfl987> microcai: 发了没？
<microcai> jyfl987: 还在写 email  中
<Elegant> ?
<Elegant> 有木有人
<maivel> 下班了:D
<zkwlx> ....
<microcai> jyfl987: 在？
<jyfl987> microcai: 呵呵 怎么说
<microcai> jyfl987: 我要发了啊？
<microcai> jyfl987: 会不会被当垃圾邮件
<microcai> jyfl987: 会不会看都不看就 delete ?
<jyfl987> microcai: 怎么会
<jiero> microcai: 给我看看？
<microcai> jiero: ？？？
<microcai> jiero: 什么东西？
<jiero> 简历啊。
<microcai> jiero:  你是 BOSS ???????
<microcai> jiero: 求工作, boss
<jiero> microcai: 。。。才不是。。。。
<jiero> microcai: 打扰你不好意思，只是想看看。
<microcai> jyfl987: 我 geek , 有宅男，全加分，忘记写上了
<jyfl987> microcai: 我们领导一般问几个经典问题 比如 utf8编码汉字 网络字节序
<microcai> jyfl987:  ... .. 只要不是问我高深的奥数题目就可以了
<jyfl987> microcai: lol
<jyfl987> microcai: 对了 别忘了加一句 是我推荐的
<microcai> jyfl987: 一次面试被问到了，怕了。
<microcai> jyfl987: 囧，发都发了 。
<jyfl987> microcai: 怕个p阿
<ubuntu009> 我
<euroford> jyfl987: 网络字节中的高地位吧
<ubuntu009> 了来
<jyfl987> euroford: ]
<euroford> 高位在先，还是低位在先
 * Colin-shzsc 该下班了……等等，把中午带饭的饭盒洗掉先……
<aaa__> HI
<aaa__> WHO IS?
<^k^> aaa__, 好  ㍪ 
<sou_> 为什么我的机器 wine 运行不了 红警？
<win7> 有谁知道Sikuli
<ubuntu009> 大家听歌时 用什么歌词
<alpha080> 不用歌词的路过。。。
<ubuntu009> ……
<jiero> 有谁装了 SubSonic，Streamer，专门传播音乐的，用客户端接听》怎么说呢。。。我就没想到要这种东西，还好它的客户端很多很多种类。
<jiero> sou_: 搜
<jiero> win7: 谢啦，新玩意。
<sou_> 放过狗了 狗也很无奈 我更无奈 给我一大堆对我没用的东西
<jiero> ubuntu009 只有中国人会搞听歌看词这种方式，
<jiero> sou_: wine的官方站都不去放什么狗？
<sou_> 哥啊 我得看到懂啊
<win7> jiero: 谢什么
<jiero> win7: 。。。这个是中国人搞的？
<jiero> win7: 那个女的说英语就感觉会说普通话。
<ubuntu009> jiero: 这样啊
<win7> jiero: 那个女的
<jiero> win7: 官方 视频介绍
<jiero> 中国人说英语有种懒洋洋的感觉。
<win7> jiero: MIT
<jiero> win7: MIT也会有中国过去的。
<jiero> win7: 另外，那个东西可以从Debian直接安装，大概会进入下一个Ubuntu中。
<win7> jiero: maybe
 * jiero 昨天才向 happyaron抱怨，今天就解决了。。。
<sikao_lfs1> 电脑一开机一般是多少度？ 我一开机看到的就48度
<win7> jiero: 你是it工程师？
<win7>  '<  '<  '<
<alpha080> 电脑开机从30到110度不等。。。
<alpha080> win7: jiero是it民工而已
<jiero> win7: 不是。
<jiero> win7: 我IT一点关系都没有。
<alpha080> 挨踢
<win7> alpha080: it还有民工啊
<jiero> alpha080: 你踢我，把我踢醒了 :D
<alpha080> 狠多阿
<win7> jiero: 那你整天泡在这里
<jiero> win7: 我现在有很多事情要知道，需要做，放在这里也可以。
<alpha080> 我也天天在这儿，不过偶跟it八竿子打不着的
<alpha080> 大多数时候只是挂着
<win7> alpha080: 靠！那你是干什么的
<jiero> 仅仅这几周在这里多，以前大多不来。
<win7> alpha080: 职业挂机的
<jiero> win7: 你在这里干吗？
<alpha080> 恩哼，是滴
<win7> jiero: 路过。。。
<alpha080> 你可以发现偶经常半夜三更上线
<alpha080> levin li?
<jiero> alpha080: 你是什么工作？
<alpha080> 职业奶爸
<alpha080> 兼任师奶杀手
<alpha080> 罗姐是游戏测试农夫
<jiero> alpha080: 我才不是，我碰想要碰游戏而已。
<jiero> alpha080: 你是奶爸？有奶？
<Kandu> MaskRay: 譯了點 stow man, 你看看有什麼問題不? http://machinelife.org/osc/stow/index.html
<Kandu> MaskRay: 源碼在 /osc/stow/stow.xml
<BlackZ> ...
<Guest55778> kjh
<hacklu> dd
<Guest55778> ..
<Guest55778> l
<hacklu> why /topic no use?
<hacklu> is anybody here
<iFvwm> tenzu:
<ok1234> alpha080:) 奶好点我的未来儿媳
<jiero> ok1234: 贼心不死。。。
<zhangkaixuan> 刚看了下..macqq客户端都可以视频了。。。。。。。
<ok1234> alpha080:) 听说吃鱼汤,或者猪脚醋, 奶水足
<ok1234> jiero:) 没贼心啊
<jiero> ok1234: 贼胆不破。
<ok1234> jiero:) 没贼心, 也没贼胆
<ok1234> 大家在聊什么
<jiero> ok1234: 我今天怎么都装不上 dokuwiki。
<ok1234> jiero:) 啥是 dokuwiki
<ok1234> 多苦??
<jiero> ok1234: 是 一种纯文本储存，不用数据库的 wiki
<ok1234> 哦, 刚看到介绍
<ok1234> jiero:) 不知道. 什么问题
<ok1234> jiero:) php 我只知道身份认证有问题, 其他不懂
<jiero> ok1234: 权限和执行都有问题，放上，她也server也找不到。
<jiero> ok1234: 别人都几分钟搞定。。。
<ok1234> jiero:) 权限啥问题
<jiero> ok1234: 不知道。
<ok1234> jiero:) 好吧, 这么说吧, php 的http basic 认证, 如果试运行在 cgi 模式下, 会通不过 认证, php 在 cgi 模块不支持 http basic认证
<ok1234> jiero:) 其他别问我, 一概不知
<jiero> 哦。好的，我对你说的这些出了php听说过，其他一概不知。
<ok1234> 奶爸, 听到我的推荐了吗. 多喝点鱼汤, 或姜醋煲猪脚. 多点奶水
<ok1234> jiero:) 我没在 本机中装过 php 拉
<jiero> ok1234: 太坑人了，我就是专门的Bug上报专业户么？
<ok1234> jiero:) 光荣啊
 * ok1234 献给 jiero 一幅 "为人民上报 bug" 的锦旗, jiero 因此获得了 bug上报专业户的光荣称号
<ok1234> vic:) 越改越多
<ok1234> vic:) 越改越多, 有点看不到头了
<ok1234> 什么时候才是个头啊
<caleb-> 献给 jiero 一幅 "为人民上访" 的锦旗, jiero 因此获得了 bug上访专业户的光荣称号
<jiero> caleb-: 。。。
 * jiero 想要boxee。
<ok1234> .....
<jiero> ok1234: 为人民服务吧。
<ok1234> jiero:) 建党节过了, 口号不用喊了
<jiero> ok1234: 不，我是反党分子，我要为人民服务:D
<ok1234> ......
<ok1234> 聊点技术的
<jiero> ok1234: 现在安装成功了。
<ok1234> vic:) 越改越多了, 看不到头了
<ok1234> jiero:) 恭喜
<jiero> ok1234: 终于 可以看 dokuwiki怎么用了。
<jiero> ok1234: 谢谢。
<ok1234> :)
<Kandu> jiero: :D
<jxhow> 嗯，聊点技术的 “电信路由”是什么玩意
<ok1234> 不知道
<ok1234> vic:) 出来
<ok1234> vic:) 出来
<ok1234> vic:) 出来
<jiero> Kandu: 似乎就是必须安装在 /var/www下，不能再添加一层目录。
<vic> ok1234: yun
<vic> ok1234: 咋又改了
 * ok1234 掘地三尺, 把 vic 从地底拉了出来
<ok1234> vic:) 一直在改啊, 越改越多, 越改越多
<vic> ok1234: 你就幸福去把。。
<vic> ok1234: 呵呵 那你改把
<ok1234> 幸福?????????
<ok1234> 如果感到幸福就拍拍手
<caleb-> 如果感到幸福就翻翻墙
<ok1234> jiero:) 为什么呢
<jiero> ok1234: 仅结果告诉我的哦。
<jiero> ok1
<vwwvvw> 谁能看到我的名字
<vwwvvw> 谁能看清我的名字
<jiero> vwwvvw: 那么你用什么发行版我忘记了。
<vwwvvw> ubuntulo1:)
<vwwvvw> ubuntu
<jiero> 哦。好的。
<vwwvvw> jiero:) 你能看清我的名字??? 我看的都乱
<SmallAnt> :-)
<caleb-> vwwvvw: 电脑看得清就行
<jxhow> vwwvvw: ｖｗｗｖｖｗ
<jiero> vwwvvw: 我用了最棒的拉丁字体:D
<Kandu> jiero: 嗯，預設目錄是那個，不過我都習慣再加一層子目錄，同時存幾個子站
<jiero> Kandu: 我不知道怎么解决，僵局:D 而且我复制出来仍不能用——现在用了那个downloader自己下载搞得才运行起来。
<jiero> Kandu: 我浏览时刚看到 http://code.google.com/p/bwapi/ ，你用那个了嘛？
<^k^> ⇪ title: bwapi - An API for interacting with Starcraft: Broodwar (1.16.1) - Google Project Hosting
<Kandu> jiero: 沒有
<vwwvvw> alvin_rxg:) 问你一个问题
<vwwvvw> alvin_rxg:) 不问你了
<vwwvvw> vic:) 问你一个问题
<Kandu> jiero: 不習慣 win32 下的編程，而且 bwapi 編程要用到 ai, 對此一無所知呢
<vwwvvw> vic:) 我的程序报错, 应该是 客户端报错, 还是 daemon 报错好呢
<Kandu> jiero: jyfl987 倒是說過好幾次這個，也許他在用
<jyfl987> Kandu: 你没必要做成人工智能那样 你就定义自己的event trigger就行了
<vwwvvw> Kandu:) 有什么不习惯的. win32 的 gui ??
<vwwvvw> Kandu:) 做什么呢, 做 ai???
<caleb-> vwwvvw: 客户端的归客户端，daemon 的归 daemon
<jyfl987> Kandu: 只要整个事件机制能够自恰就好 别最后缠在某个死循环的事件处理里就搞笑了
<jiero> Kandu: 哦。我刚看到这个哦。不知道的。
<vic> vwwvvw: daemon应该有强大的容错率把。。
<freeayu> http://www.oschina.net/news/19375/are-ubuntus-glory-days-over
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu 的辉煌走到尽头了？ - 开源中国社区
<vwwvvw> caleb-:) 例如, 我在客户端发出更新 一个内容, 内容更新出错 应该客户端显式合适还是 daemon. 按使用者来看
<vwwvvw> vic:) 例如我给出一个内容错误的引用地址.
 * Kandu 不和假 ai 玩，去 battle.net 打 sc 咯
<jiero> Kandu: 这个是 Zero-K 的 AI，纯 lua ， 欺负无数新人。 http://zero-k.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/mods/zk/LuaRules/Gadgets/ai_CAI.lua
<vic> vwwvvw: 你想想，你的daemon要是有点错误就挂掉，谁还用啊。。。所以错了就客户端挂掉
<jyfl987> Kandu: 最好有人能提供lua的hook api 这样我们就可以用脚本写了
<vwwvvw> vic:) 不会挂
<Inode_LF> 哪位给个金山T盘的邀请码
<vic> vwwvvw: 我认为客户端负责错误的回显比较好
<jyfl987> jiero: 这不是 spring引擎的ai么 额
<vwwvvw> vic:) 就是显式信息, daemon 有个 trayicon 显式, 可以弹出一个信息
<touparx> 金山T盘linux有客户端么？
<caleb-> vwwvvw: daemon / client 都在同一台机器？
<caleb-> vwwvvw: 谁 parse 的谁报错嘛
<vwwvvw> caleb-:) 对, dbus 的当然在一台机器
<jiero> jyfl987:  Zero-K 用 Spring 引擎。
<vwwvvw> caleb-:) 内容更新是 daemon 处理的, 客户端只负责发出指令.
<caleb-> vwwvvw: daemon 的报错也可以让 client 显示啊
<jyfl987> jiero: 是个神马游戏呢？
<caleb-> vwwvvw: 比如 http server 报错，web browser 显示
<jiero> jyfl987: 难说。
<vwwvvw> caleb-:) vic 但有个问题, 如果出错回推给 client 报错的话, 如果是 多个 client 的话, 那些 client 就都提示了
<jyfl987> jiero: 我记得你什么游戏都玩的
<jiero> jyfl987: 不是。
<caleb-> vwwvvw: 加上 client id 啊
<jyfl987> jiero: 呵呵
<caleb-> vwwvvw: 谁收到谁显示
<vic> vwwvvw: caleb说的对啊
<vwwvvw> caleb-:) 但这个是广播的啊
<jyfl987> jiero: 有没有什么网游 客户端很小的 像secondlife一样的
<caleb-> vwwvvw: 那就是你的设计不良嘛
<jiero> jyfl987: 我不知道。
<vic> vwwvvw: 谁引发的错误谁负责啊
<caleb-> vwwvvw: 广播也可以加 client id
<jyfl987> jiero: 你不是玩了好多游戏嘛
<jiero> jyfl987:  。。。
<vwwvvw> caleb-:) 那要额外处理了, dbus 默认的是广播 signal 至连接到 daemon 的所有client
<jiero> jyfl987: 很多类型我不动，1. RPG - 2. 体育 - 3. Flash的多数 - 4. 收费游戏
<jyfl987> jiero: 那你主要玩什么游戏？
<caleb-> vwwvvw: dbus 是通过 id 通讯的啊
<jiero> jyfl987: 主要 曾经是 FPS， RTS， 和一些小的游戏。
<jiero> jyfl987:  还有时候是 简单的战棋
<jiero> jyfl987:  rogue
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu 除了系统所在的分区，其他分区都不见了，u盘都不能识别，求解决方法！！！！！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=337331 重装windows之前还是有的，但是重装之后，磁盘挂载器上本来有的三个磁盘不见了，”位置“里也没有，磁盘实用工具打不开了 但是 sudo fdisk -l 之后 那些分区还是有的 其中 c,d,e分别 ...
<wowoto> wowoto来求教
<jyfl987> jiero: 这些和我差不多
<wowoto> nnd ATI显卡害死我了
<wowoto> 搞不定
<jyfl987> urbanterror我天天跟同事打
<wowoto> 谁在10.04搞过ATI显卡的
<vwwvvw> caleb-:) dbus 客户端 是按 id 连接到 daemon
<wowoto> 出来教教我
<jiero> jyfl987: 哦。
<jyfl987> http://licho.eu/gallery/view_photo.php?full=1&set_albumName=Zero-K&id=banditGib     这个zero-k 看起来不错阿
<jyfl987> 可惜我没机器玩
<vwwvvw> caleb-:) client 知道 dbus 的 interface和object path, 但反过来就难说了
<jiero> jyfl987: urban terror自从没人玩大规模转移美国CTF地图之后我就不怎么动了，现在删除了。
<jiero> jyfl987: 我喜欢玩新地图，CTF模式。
<jyfl987> jiero: 我是天天跟同事玩 riaydh 那个沙漠图 玩狙击枪
<jyfl987> 然后重力调整到300 非常爽
<jiero> Sauerbraten 这个游戏——我先说这个德国食物：Total Time:
<jiero> 76 hr 50 min  Prep 30 min Inactive 2 hr 0 min Cook 4 hr 20 m
<jiero> 需要好多天。
<jiero> inactive 是 72 小时，不是2小时。
<jiero> 德国人告诉我好吃不？
<wowoto> !ati
<lubotu2> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<jiero> jyfl987: 额。riaydh那个地图我喜欢狂丢烟雾弹，带溜弹发射器，静音MP5
<jyfl987> jiero: 我是 sr8 + mp5消音 + bombx2
<jyfl987> 呵呵 非常爽的组合
<jyfl987>  不对 我是另外一把冲锋枪 那个打得慢点
<vwwvvw> caleb-:) 看帮助, 看不到怎么获取一个 client 的id
<vwwvvw> caleb-:) 也看不到如何获得调用某个操作的 client
<jiero> 恩。我曾经用 sr8 + UMP45（就是者这把）+ 激光 +防弹衣 打组队生存模式。
<jiero> jyfl987: 那样我能杀很多战队的，因为他们都会错把我的主要武器当作sr8,实际上我干掉6个人中，5个是UMP
<jyfl987> jiero: 对 我也是这样 ump很猛的 我都是用这个跟我同事的主枪对抗 有时候在他跑动的时候我才拿sr8搞他
<jyfl987> sr8也不错 那个地图非常适合狙击 有时候一开场就灭一个人 再过一下又灭一个 基本就没了
<vwwvvw> vic:) 看不到的
<jiero> jyfl987: 有个叫做 archangel的家伙用G36打了我 2:31哦。
<jiero> 哈哈
<vic> vwwvvw: google一下
<jyfl987> jiero: 我同事就是用这个 这个枪就菜鸟喜欢用 又能当压制火力的 又可以开瞄准
<vwwvvw> vic:) qt4有完整的帮助 google 什么啊
<jiero> jyfl987: 他就用g36灭我，双发打头，后来我也会了，不过是远距离秒杀狙击手，SR8的。两发头盔。
<jiero> jyfl987: 不止是菜鸟，，还有顶级的支援人员也会。
<wowoto> vic, 以为我不知道google..
<jyfl987> jiero: 但那个枪杀伤力不如sr8   sr8一出手 别人就挂 除非在空中只檫身过去
<jiero> jyfl987: 技巧其实很搞笑: 连续射击时间不打开瞄准镜。
<jiero> jyfl987: 支援阿。
<vic> wowoto: 跟我没关系，我也灭和你说话，小窝窝头
<wowoto> vic, ......faint
<vic> vwwvvw: 完整你咋没找到，所以google一下把
<jyfl987> jiero: 呵呵 打sr8不错 就是没有cs里那么过瘾
<jyfl987> jiero: 而且ut4切枪太慢了
<vwwvvw> vic:) 问题是没有啊, dbus 貌似是匿名调用的, daemon不知道调用操作的是谁, client知道daemon
<vwwvvw> vic:) client 通过 dbus 调用 daemon 的某个操作, 操作处理完返回(如果有返回值的话). 之后就忘了那个client了
<euroford> 我军著名的光荣使命大型3D游戏，是不是就是COD的MOD啊？
 * Oicebot 对euroford说：是。
<euroford> CAO，那还敢说，有完全自主知识产权？
<CyrusYzGTt> euroford§ 必需的。。。你懂得
<vwwvvw> vic:) client 可以找到 daemon 调用操作, 但如果 daemon 无法象特定的某个 client 发送事件, 只能是广播到所有 client .
<vic> vwwvvw: 重载把
<vwwvvw> vic:) daemon无法向特定的 client 发送信号
<vwwvvw> vic:) 什么重载
<if_else> 各位兄台，.xinitrc 中有多个 case / awesome / openbox 在 console 下，如何分别启动不同 WM 谢谢
<vic> 增加一个id的列表。。并为每个链接到daemon的client设置一个id
<ssaw> ubuntu 下flash应用是不是有问题啊？
 * Oicebot 对ssaw说：你问我，我问谁呢。
<vic> vwwvvw: 然后增加 一个根据id发送消息的函数
<MaskRay`> roylez_: xterm 的 dabbrev-expand 是神奇，能补全单词
<vwwvvw> vic:) 然后发送调用请求的时候附带这个id?? 然后出现错误时发布的信息附加这个id, 由 client 自己决定是否忽略?
<vic> vwwvvw: 对头
<ssaw> 请教一下，flash问题，谁答一下？
<vwwvvw> vic:) 也不是不行, 就象我说的, 这样就得额外处理了.
<NoIE> ssaw: 直接说吧。
<vic> vwwvvw: dbus既然是通信用的 不可能没有daemon和client相互同喜啊
<vwwvvw> vic:) 暂时维持吧, 错误信息还是由daemon显式吧, 这样可以只显式一次. 到时再完善吧, 越改越多了
<ssaw> 我登录1g1g，怎么不能输入英文啊？
<vwwvvw> 同喜???
<vic> vwwvvw:通信
<vwwvvw> vic:) 严格地将, 不是通讯的. 和同需有点区别. 类似 rpc 的
<vic> vwwvvw: 我觉的你还是先计划好把。。这样改，就会发现改不完。。。
<vic> vwwvvw: 还是有个版本升级的计划的好，上一版本为下一版本留下足够的活动空间。。。这样不必想现在这样想到哪改到哪了
<vwwvvw> client 可以不知道daemon是否运行, 也可发信息. 只会返回一个错误信息, daemon 运行了,就立即可以使用, 就是基本没有个连接的过程(至少感觉上没有).
<roylez_> MaskRay`: 没试过
<vwwvvw> daemon 也无需知道是否有 client 存在, 也会发送信息. 因为信息是广播的.
<euroford> 我军用windows从来是不给钱的吧
<vwwvvw> vic:) 本来是设计好的, 但一切都是 google 给大乱了, google 太特殊了
<vwwvvw> euroford:) 我军是
<euroford> 应该叫缴获才对
<vwwvvw> euroford:) 我军不是用 windows 的吧, 就不怕被黑???
<euroford> 不怕，有著名的物理隔离呢
<vwwvvw> 哦
<vwwvvw> 病毒也够呛吧
<vwwvvw> euroford:) 我军电脑不联网的吧, 通讯靠磁盘?
<euroford> 有单独的军网
<caleb-> 不相信我军有完圈物理隔离
<caleb-> 不相信我军有完全物理隔离
<vwwvvw> euroford:) 万一某个士兵装翻版游戏, 有病毒了咋办.
<vwwvvw> euroford:) 我想那士兵该被打靶了
<euroford> 这个你就不能问我了，问问中科院的院士了，物理隔离都是这些老大提出来的
<vwwvvw> caleb-:) 化学隔离我还是相信的
<euroford> 套套就属于物理隔离吧
<euroford> 原始估计是受启发了
<CyrusYzGTt> 不是什麼麒麟嗎？？
<jiero> 物理隔离就是局域网。
<jiero> 运行几个局域网呢？
<caleb-> 军网一般都有物理隔离，问题是总会有不长眼的人连上 internet
<caleb-> 而且不长眼的人阶级可能还挺高
<caleb-> 麒麟没人用吧，钱骗完就收了
<vwwvvw> caleb-:) 对, 最有可能的是看 A 片时
<jiero> 龙芯都没用。。。
<vwwvvw> 龙芯是骗人的吧
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> 量产了，很多人用了，怎么骗？
<jiero> 把上万人当空气？
<caleb-> 龙芯不是自主产权
<caleb-> 芯片本身倒是真的
<euroford> jiero: 你对龙芯很熟悉啊
<MaskRay`> roylez_: man xterm 的 ACTIONS 里有，但那个命令 xrdb 了没作用
<vwwvvw> jiero:) 不知道, 可能记错了, 是不是还有个汉芯什么的
 * Oicebot 对vwwvvw说：啥？没听清。
<vwwvvw> Oicebot:) 什么啥
<roylez_> MaskRay`: 一个电话刚打完
<vwwvvw> 是汉芯
<euroford> jiero: 我知道仓库里放着几万台龙芯的机器，当垃圾都没人收，哈哈
<MaskRay`> roylez_: 您慢慢看，这个网上查不到更详细资料的。我对 xresources 的设置实在不清楚。这个设置好了可以和 zsh-completion 相得益彰
<jiero> euroford: 确实。都是windows用户。
<jiero> euroford: 所有国内惯用的linux商业软件也是搞x86 linux
<jiero> euroford: 应用都开源了就好搞龙芯了:D
<euroford> jiero: 你是计算所的？
<vic> vwwvvw: client链接到daemon会不会自动分配一个唯一对象名和id？
<namoamitafo> MaskRay`: 不知道boi2011你做过没
<jiero> euroford: 不是。
<euroford> jiero: 对龙芯有如此了解的人，难得啊
<vic> vwwvvw: bus name是可选的，除非是希望把消息送到特定的应用中才需要。
<vic> vwwvvw: 每个消息都有一个消息头，包含多个字段，有一个消息体，包含多个参数。可以认为消息头是消息的路由信息，消息体作为一个载体。消息头里面的字段包含 发送的bus name，目标bus name，方法或者信号名字等，同时消息头里面定义的字段类型规定了消息体里面的数据格式。
<vic> vwwvvw: 在dbus中调用一个方法包含了两条消息，进程A向进程B发送方法调用消息，进程B向进程A发送应答消息。所有的消息都由daemon进行分派，每个调用 的消息都有一个不同的序列号，返回消息包含这个序列号，以方便调用者匹配调用消息与应答消息。调用消息包含一些参数，应答消息可能包含错误标识，或者包含 方法的返回数据。
<vic> vwwvvw: 这些说的挺明白的，我想可以实现daemon向指定client发送消息。。。。
<namoamitafo> euroford: mipsel?
<euroford> namoamitafo: mipsel64
<vic> vwwvvw: 信号触发者是不了解信号接受者的，接受者向daemon注册感兴趣的信号，注册规则是”match rules”，记录触发者名字和信号名字。daemon只向注册了这个信号的进程发送信号。
<caleb-> euroford: 拿到淘宝卖啊
<vic> vwwvvw: daemon检测信号，决定哪些进程对这个信号感兴趣，然后把信号发送给这些进程。
<caleb-> dbus 太低效了
 * adam8157 求安慰
<caleb-> chromium 搞了个功能，结果在 desktop 也会让 dbus 卡住一分钟
<caleb-> 是 desktop 不是 embedded system
<euroford> caleb-: 你要龙芯吗？
<caleb-> 可见 dbus 多低效…
<caleb-> euroford: 不是仓库很多么？
<MaskRay`> namoamitafo: 没有
<euroford> 是啊
<namoamitafo> MaskRay`: 有个比较有意思
<caleb-> euroford: 不用本钱，随便卖啊
<vic> caleb-: 那什么高效啊
<namoamitafo> MaskRay`: http://www.boi2011.dk/images/Tasks/Day1/grow.pdf
<euroford> 关键是没人用的，满足不了需求
 * zkwlx 呼～入住第一天，发现舍友是女的.....
<caleb-> vic: socket / filelock 之类的好
<namoamitafo> euroford: 不是说从MIPS派生的?
<euroford> caleb-: 慢的跟牛一样
<caleb-> euroford: debian 官方都有龙芯内核了
<euroford> 玩龙芯，还不如玩ARM,或者power
<vic> caleb-: dbus不就是基于socket的吗
<euroford> 不过据说,GFW用的就是龙芯
<jiero> zkwlx: 你是男的？
<zkwlx> jiero:  yes
<alpha080> male , female or other
<caleb-> vic: 多了很多开销
<namoamitafo> 阿弥陀佛
<adam8157> zkwlx: 住哪呢?
<CyrusYzGTt> male
<^k^> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<alpha080> 尼姑庵吧
<zkwlx> adam8157:  五道口，地质大学这，哈哈
<caleb-> vic: 还是很多软件用自己的 ipc
<caleb-> dbus 是给 新手/懒人 用的
<adam8157> zkwlx: wow, 地大的家乡菜不错
<jiero> arm也是美国革哦国内死。
<soiamso> vic: 自己去dbus 网站看
<adam8157> zkwlx: 住的什么情况?
<zkwlx> adam8157:  哦？我就周一～周五住，而且白天要上班，没空逛，哈哈，单间的两室一厅
<euroford> 玩arm有钱挣啊
<vic> caleb-: 不过现在dbus 在linux里比重越来越大不是
<caleb-> vic: 因为懒人多嘛
<namoamitafo> caleb-: linux有没有内核通讯
<soiamso> vic: dbus就是用来废掉 ipc 的
<adam8157> zkwlx: 多少钱啊? 不是隔断吧? 两室一厅住几个人阿?
<caleb-> namoamitafo: 可以自己写补丁
<caleb-> soiamso: 废不掉的
<zkwlx> adam8157:  住两个，我一个室她一个，50一天
<namoamitafo> 阿弥陀佛
<namoamitafo> 观世音菩萨
<adam8157> zkwlx: 不是很贵哦, 有独卫么?
<namoamitafo> MaskRay`: 我觉得很难写
<zkwlx> adam8157:  就一个厕所，呵呵
<vic> caleb-: soiamso: 好吧 正主跑了，剩我一个编程门外汉，跟你俩讨论dbus，表示压力很大
<adam8157> zkwlx: 我想搬家了...
<Ucarenya> ...
<soiamso> vic: 正主？
<namoamitafo> vic: 我们这里编程门外汉多着呢.
<vic> soiamso: blueghost
<zkwlx> adam8157:  呵呵，我这也只是短租，就不到俩月，我还要开学呢
<adam8157> zkwlx: 感觉房子怎么样阿?
<MaskRay`> namoamitafo: 悲剧了，下载不了
<Ucarenya> 编程是啥
<soiamso> vic: 都是门外汉吧，
<vic> namoamitafo: 可是门外汉都很自觉。。就我不自量力
<zkwlx> adam8157:  挺不错的啊！
<caleb-> 门外汉也可以评论的啊
<caleb-> 难不成大导演才能评论电影？
<adam8157> zkwlx: 合租的这个大姐没有什么不良嗜好吧
<namoamitafo> vic: 我也是啊
<MaskRay`> namoamitafo: 第五个字念 ta ?
<vic> soiamso: 呃，那看离那门多远了，是不是已经踏进一只脚啊，是不是踏进两只脚啊
 * Oicebot 对vic说：是的可能性很低。
<zkwlx> adam8157:  呵呵，这是第一天，我也不知道，不过你要想过来祖肯定没戏，因为我这个屋的那个男的出两个月的国，所以我才能祖的
<adam8157> zkwlx: 这样啊, 我也想搬五道口附近, 懒得每天路上花那么多时间了
<namoamitafo> MaskRay`: 唸其他亦無不可 http://www.dharmazen.org/x2gb/d33sprob/P4-468.htm
<adam8157> zkwlx: 你在哪上班阿?
<namoamitafo> MaskRay`: pdf能pastebin麽
<zkwlx> adam8157:  华清佳园里
 * vic andriod上网真费劲，
<MaskRay`> namoamitafo: base64
<adam8157> zkwlx: 哇 华清家园 不是隔断 才50一天!!!
<MaskRay`> namoamitafo: pdftotext 能看的话也行
<zkwlx> adam8157:  别鸡冻，我上班在华清那........
<adam8157> zkwlx: 哦...
<namoamitafo> MaskRay`: http://www.dharmazen.org/x2gb/d33sprob/P4-468.htm
<namoamitafo> MaskRay`: 抱歉, 重新搞下
<namoamitafo> MaskRay`: http://pastebin.com/0tp8PLgZ
<NoIE> to create a separate egg for every animation and an egg that contains just the model/skeleton information.
<NoIE> 这句应该怎么翻译？
<NoIE> 前面好像是为每个动画建立单独的 egg 文件。
<NoIE> and 连接的是什么成分？
<MaskRay`> namoamitafo: 维护 n 棵树的高度？
<euroford> NoIE: skeleton翻译成模板？
<NoIE> 骨骼。
<MaskRay`> namoamitafo: 线段树
<euroford> NoIE: 直接翻译是骷髅的意识
 * adam8157 密码管理软件, 求推荐
<NoIE> euroford: 几经推敲，我是这样翻译的：
<NoIE> It's often easiest, however, to create a separate egg for every animation and an egg that contains just the model/skeleton information.
<NoIE> 然而，最简单的方法还是将每个动画存储为独立的 egg 文件、并且用另一个 egg 文件来存储模型/骨骼的信息。
<euroford> 好吓人啊
<MaskRay`> namoamitafo: 维护区间最大高度
<namoamitafo> MaskRay`: en, 然後?
<roylez_> MaskRay`: 你的xresource怎么写的？
<namoamitafo> MaskRay`: 细节很多, 今天调了很长时间没出来, 明天打算重写
<namoamitafo> MaskRay`: 我用点修改的, 略去了传递标记
<namoamitafo> adam8157: gnome-keyring?
<MaskRay`> namoamitafo: 按初始高度从小到大排序
<elegantbb> .......
<adam8157> namoamitafo: 依赖太多, 我没装gnome环境
<namoamitafo> MaskRay`: 对
<MaskRay`> namoamitafo: 对于 F，对于某区间，判断左子树高度是否大于等于 h。以此找到高度需要加1的区间的左端点
<roylez_> MaskRay`: ???
<elegantbb> 大家看得到我发的话吗？
<caleb-> 看不到
<adam8157> elegantbb: 看不到
<MaskRay`> roylez_: 照抄他的
<MaskRay`> roylez_: 还有的是照抄你的
<namoamitafo> MaskRay`: 这步也许是对的.
<elegantbb> .......
<caleb-> adam8157: fpm2
<roylez_> MaskRay`: 那你确定你的meta没问题？
<jiero> 晚安？
<adam8157> caleb-: 在用?
<Oicebot> 晚安,做个好梦, jiero妹子
<caleb-> adam8157: 还支持 android
<elegantbb> 新手一个，不怎么会用啊。用pidgin登录的
<caleb-> adam8157: fpm2 轻量口碑好
<euroford> elegantbb: 欢迎
 * caleb- 吃夜宵去
<MaskRay`> roylez_: 笔记本上成功了……
<namoamitafo> MaskRay`: 这个修改操作可能是2个区间, 可能是1个区间, 要讨论, 还有各种边界
<roylez_> MaskRay`: ...
<elegantbb> 请问我直接在添加账户里面选择了用户名和密码，这样就是注册成功了？
<adam8157> caleb-: 嗯, 不错, 谢谢
<MaskRay`> roylez_: 那个 override 的语法是什么样的，比如 @numlock !lock 的用法
<roylez_> ...
<roylez_> MaskRay`: 不知道...
<MaskRay`> roylez_: <KeyPress> <Key> <KeyRelease> 也不知道顺序有没有影响
<roylez_> MaskRay`: 我这里好了
<roylez_>     Mod1 <KeyPress> /:dabbrev-expand()
<MaskRay`> namoamitafo: 是对于 0 1 1 1，c = 2, h = 0，需要变成 1 1 1 2，只有这种情况是两个区间
<NoIE> http://www.jxnews.com.cn/xxrb/system/2011/05/21/011667890.shtml
<NoIE> 公安分尸图片，不喜勿进。
<roylez_> MaskRay`: 不知为何xrdb的时候会报一句错误，暂时懒得管了
<namoamitafo> MaskRay`: 最后一段如果不覆盖所有相等点那要靠后
<MaskRay`> roylez_: Mod1 在 freebsd 的 xterm 里似乎默认未定义，
<roylez_> MaskRay`: 谢谢你提示整个补全词的功能
<roylez_> MaskRay`: 只有meta是吗？
<roylez_> xterm*eightBitInput: false
<roylez_> xterm*altSendsEscape: true
<roylez_> xterm*metaSendsEscape: true
<MaskRay`> roylez_: 这是模拟 emacs 的 dabbrev-expand 。。。
<roylez_> 不知道这个对你有没有用
<roylez_> 懒得管bsd呢，呵呵
<namoamitafo> MaskRay`: Cocular说vimperator的o啥的很卡, 打算精简vimperator.
<NoIE> 'qt
<NoIE> 'tq
<MaskRay`> roylez_: 除了字体我照抄你的……
<roylez_> MaskRay`: ...字体是精髓所在...
<roylez_> MaskRay`: 好多天没用penta，现在居然用c-w关tab，悲剧
<MaskRay`> roylez_: penta  noremap w gt 似乎没用。。
<MaskRay`> namoamitafo: noremap w gt 有用吗
<namoamitafo> MaskRay`: 不懂, 我不用map的
<MaskRay`> roylez_: 如果能把 super(windows) 作为 xterm 的键绑定就好了
<roylez_> mod4
<MaskRay`> roylez_: 还有 hyper
<MaskRay`> roylez_: ctrl alt 极易和应用程序重叠
<roylez_> MaskRay`: 要不要加脚踏板阿，emacs党？
<namoamitafo> MaskRay`: 去年NOI P1就是求\sum_{i = 1}^{m}{\sum_{j = 1}^{n}{tau(gcd(i, j))}}?
<namoamitafo> MaskRay`: 80分是朴素?
<MaskRay`> namoamitafo: 70朴素
<MaskRay`> namoamitafo: 80朴素
<MaskRay`> namoamitafo: 我就是那个愚蠢的把满分程序拿去复测的人……
<MaskRay`> s/的/地/
<namoamitafo> MaskRay`: 复测是啥意思
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • goldendict 安装词库 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=337339 在软件中心 安装了goldendict 但是好像没有词库？ 麻烦各位了，，词库下载地址。。还有顺便说说goldendict的使用小技巧吧 wiktionary怎么用？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 bellszhu — 2011-07-04 22:50
<MaskRay`> namoamitafo: 复测期间，登录进去，~ 下有个 pdf 显示成绩（包含每个测试点的状态和得分），/home/e* 有测试数据。你可以自己测，如果对某题有异议，可以申请复测
<namoamitafo> MaskRay`: evaldata?
<MaskRay`> namoamitafo: 可能叫这个
<iamfbi> 请教下有关笔记本亮度的问题，当用快捷键调整亮度后，亮度会被保存在哪里？
<iamfbi> 情况是这样的，当我用命令sudo sh -c "echo -n 30 > /proc/acpi/video/VGA/LCD/brightness"修改亮度成功后
<iamfbi> 再用快捷键调整亮度，亮度进度并不是从30处起，而是从最大亮度起调
<happyaron> 我回来了。
 * Oicebot 跟 happyaron 握手:“胡汉三，欢迎回来！”
<happyaron> 拜见面主席
<roylez_> happyaron: harpy
<happyaron> 拜见武汉的0354
<happyaron> 拜见calebot前辈
<happyaron> 拜见菊花党
<happyaron> 拜见欧洲福特
<happyaron> 拜见五羊
<happyaron> 拜见botu
<happyaron> 拜见花枪
<happyaron> 拜见能人
<happyaron> 拜见kk以及kk他爸
<happyaron> 拜见色色
<happyaron> 拜见菜菜
<caleb-> happyaron: 居然没被踢？ XD
<happyaron> 拜见hello world
<^k^> happyaron:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过5行贴至 paste.ubuntu.com 或 code.bulix.org 图片帖至 kimag.es
<alpha080> ...
<happyaron> caleb-: 前辈咒我。。。
<happyaron> 拜见hello world
<namoamitafo> +v是啥意思
<happyaron> 拜见大写风扇
<happyaron> 拜见面主席和面主席下划线
<happyaron> 拜见疼疼
<happyaron> 拜见磁盘企鹅
<roylez_> happyaron: harpy你很happy阿
<happyaron> roylez_: 。。。
<happyaron> roylez_: 找harpy？
<happyaron> namoamitafo: voice
<namoamitafo> happyaron: ?
<namoamitafo> happyaron: 不明白啥意思, 声音?
<happyaron> namoamitafo: 被+q了还能说话，或者是频道管制时还能说话
<vic> 哈皮 看来是哈皮了啊
<happyaron> 重返irc了，哈皮一下
 * Jakalala 
<wzssyqa> pidgin irc 的bug还是很严重啊
<wzssyqa> 现在是一个人多次出现啊
<happyaron> 不用pidgin上irc。。。
<happyaron> ...
<caleb-> pidgin 对 irc 不友好
<caleb-> xchat 对 utf8 不友好(常常掉字)
 * caleb- 目前用 chatzilla 凑合着
<happyaron> irssi 省心省力
<win7> opera 省事省力
<caleb-> 应该说，xchat 对 utf8/non-utf8 mix 不友好(常常掉字) <- 遇到非法 utf8 字串之类的
 * caleb- 只用 POSIX / C locale 的飘过
<caleb-> happyaron: 话说 debian 好像正式支持 C.utf8 locale 了
<namoamitafo> win7......
<win7> namoamitafo: 。。。
<caleb-> opera 太小众了
<win7> caleb-: 因为小众而不用吗
<ofan> win7: 恩 不用
<vic> opera 啥时侯字体不蛋疼了 啥时候用
<shenme> 这么晚还这么多人阿
<SamMBP> 油？
<SamMBP> 不少人么
<SamMBP> 哈娄？
<SamMBP> 起床了
<vic> 悲剧啊，难道非得获取root吗
<ok1234> vic:) 还不睡啊
<vic> ok1234: 不睡
<ok1234> 刚看完电视
<vic> ok1234: dbus肯定可以俺指定的client发送消息的
<ok1234> vic:) 应该不行的
<Stifler> hi all
<vic> ok1234: 反正我不太懂 还得靠你自己
<^k^> Stifler, 好  ㍘ 
<ok1234> vic:) client 在没调用 daemon 的操作, 两者是不想连的
<vic> ok1234: 可是都已经在dbus注册了把
<ok1234> vic:) daemon 注册, client 不注册的
<ok1234> vic:) 其实 daemon 可以理解为 http 服务器
<vic> ok1234: client是非dbus的？
<ok1234> vic:) 浏览器这客户端在下载http服务器的网页前, 服务器是不知道客户端的啊
<ok1234> vic:) client 是通过 dbus 找到指定的service和路径.
<ok1234> vic:) 其实可以想象为 daemon 就是httpd, client 就是浏览器
<vic> ok1234: client 如果不注册dbus，怎么通过dbus找到service？
<ok1234> vic:) 浏览器 从服务器下载完 网页 ,两者就不保持连接了
<vic> ok1234: 只要client注册了，就可以传消息不是嘛？除非client不注册。。。
<ok1234> vic:) 通过 dbus 啊. dbus 也是个进程
<ok1234> vic:) client 通过 dbus, 以 service 的 interface 以及路径, 找到调用的函数, 然后调用, daemon 处理完返回函数的返回值
<ok1234> vic:) 明白了, 你是说通过返回值来返回错误信息???
<vic> ok1234: 不是有个error吗？
<ok1234> 什么error? 你说的是 dbus 本身的error吧
<vic> ok1234: 这样，能不能在daemon里定义一下出错的类型id，然后在client解释这个id代表的错误。。
<ok1234> client 象dbus发出一个 调用信息, 包含 service 的相关路径信息, 以及service的函数名以及参数, 相当于浏览器向 域名管理服务器(dbus) 发出路径信息, dbus 解释这个请求, 找到这个调用该传到哪个 service, 相当于域名管理器解释路径, 将数据传输到指定的web服务器.
<ok1234> 术语不大懂, 我想你应该明白
<vic> ok1234: 不就是dbus的消息总线吗
<ok1234> 是啊, 所以 client 可以找的到 daemon, 而 daemon 在 client 调用之前不知道 有多少 client 啊. 就是两者不是 tcp 那样保持链接的
<vic> ok1234: daemon可以在消息总线里广播错误信息，这个错误信息是包括要发给谁的，类似于header。。client在dbus 的消息总线里接受到这个广播，如果header包括这个client的识别信息，就接收这个广播，否则忽略。。。
<ok1234> 不知道怎么解释, 就是 daemon 找不到client的, 就像 web 服务器一般情况下是找不到 特定的浏览器.
<ok1234> vic:) 是啊, 就是我看电视前说的
<ok1234> dbus 有个与 web不一样的地方, 他可以广播信息
<vic> ok1234: 没让daemon找某个client，而是通过广播一个信息，这个信息是有识别的，只有符合这个识别的client才会在dbus里接收，而不符合的就直接忽略。。。。
<ok1234> vic:) 我也这么想过, 但这样有点复杂. 暂时先让 daemon 自己显式错误信息吧.
<ok1234> 信息详细一点就没问题了.
<vic> ok1234: 比如某client注册dbus被分配了一个唯一的id = 2.0  那么在daemon出错了，这个错误是因为这个client或者其他原因造成的，这时daemon在dbus里广播一个信息，信息的头部包括这个id = 2.0  这时只有这个client才能接收并处理这个信息，而其他的client却是接收但忽略
<ok1234> vic:) 这个没问题.
<vic> ok1234: 貌似dbus内部就是这么处理信息的。。。。你看电视的时候我google了一下，貌似是这么说的
<vic> ok1234: 由于我对dbus不了解 只能理解到这个程度
<ok1234> vic:) dbus 也不是很难. 基本就这样
<ok1234> 我去忙了, 现在的任务是, 能支持 google 就行. 打乱我的设计, 基本就是 google 太特殊了, 主要出在验证方式. 还有其他可能遇到的还未知
<vic> ok1234: ok
<ok1234> :)
<nwpu0p> topic
<nwpu0p> hello
<^k^> nwpu0p, 好  ㍘ 
<nwpu0p> 第一次来 呵呵
<^k^>  06:09
#ubuntu-cn 2011-07-05
<win7> 早
<OT_iux> 早
<ubuntu-cn> 早上好
<Oicebot> 早安, ubuntu-cn心肝
<CyrusYzGTt> ,,,
<william_pan> 早上好
<Oicebot> 早安, william_pan殿下
<william_pan> 没人说话哦
<MeaCulpa1> 报纸都出来撰文辟谣，Google+未被屏蔽，只是和很多境外网站一样，“比较慢”
<Athrun> 国内的报纸没几个说真话
<CyrusYzGTt> 嗯，， Athrun 的是正解
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu中文衍生版 • 10.12升级到11.06，不能启动（貌似不能挂载）大侠求救啊！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=337369 在线升级后，重启到启动画面时，显示下面的画面（不能挂载"/" ？），然后我按S，然后"/tmp","/home","/usr"还有一个应该是win7下的盘都不能挂载。如果按M，则显示下面第二幅图情况。 QQ截图20110705085319.jpg QQ截 ...
<Athrun> 我现在住的地方，只要不是什么死人翻船，重大事故，一般我这的报纸，电视台不曝光负面新闻
<jiero> 能不说就不说啊。
<jiero> 干吗说不好的事情？
<Athrun> 不敢说，我住的地方，老胡都来视察过
<Athrun> 俺住的属于国家重点安居工程
<jiero> 哦。
<Athrun> getdeb.net被墙了？
<CyrusYzGTt> ...都是這樣，什麼都報喜
<calebot> Athrun: 大楼？
<Athrun> 什么大楼？
<calebot> 国家重点样子工程
<Athrun> 整个小区
<jiero> 不知道啊。自从不用Ubuntu，基本不看getdeb了。
<calebot> 国家重点样子小区
<calebot> 没人在用 getdeb 吧
<Athrun> 我软件更新要有那个的源，不能访问了
<jiero> Athrun: 大概下线了。
<jiero> 不是墙。
<CyrusYzGTt> lerosua§ 老大。。更新改進 gmlive
<Pwnna> Athrun: 没被墙。
<Pwnna> 离线
<jiero> 我觉得把 gmlive 融入 gnome-mplayer 吧。:D
<ssaw> action -
<ssaw> 有人么？
<calebot> 没有
<ssaw> 。。。
<ssaw> 第一次用这个，
<alpha080> 有问题直接问
<tenzu> alpha080: 我想问问怎么自动下载艹榴新品
<ssaw> 。。。
<alpha080> cron呗，检测新网页，wget,然后rtorrent自动下载
<CyrusYzGTt> lerosua§ 老大。。更新改進 gmlive,,還有添加支持 多個 sopcast頻道列表下載，還有登錄功能
<CyrusYzGTt> lerosua§ 老大。。更新改進 gmlive,,還有添加支持 多個 sopcast頻道列表下載，還有登錄功能
<CyrusYzGTt> lerosua§ 老大。。更新改進 gmlive,,還有添加支持 多個 sopcast頻道列表下載，還有登錄功能
<CyrusYzGTt> lerosua§ 老大。。更新改進 gmlive,,還有添加支持 多個 sopcast頻道列表下載，還有登錄功能
<CyrusYzGTt> lerosua§ 老大。。更新改進 gmlive,,還有添加支持 多個 sopcast頻道列表下載，還有登錄功能
<CyrusYzGTt> lerosua§ 老大。。更新改進 gmlive,,還有添加支持 多個 sopcast頻道列表下載，還有登錄功能
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt: .. ..
<ssaw> ubuntu 下的flash应用有输入法问题，能解决么？
<calebot> ssaw: firefox 有个选项要调
<ssaw> 恩
<calebot> ssaw: dom.ipc.plugins.enabled.libflashplayer.so
<ssaw> 在哪一项
<CyrusYzGTt> flash應用輸入倒是在 firefox沒有問題，，就是在 chrome-stable中不能用。。
<alpha080> 囧，不小心把gentoo.org的文档全wget下来了= =
<ssaw> ..
<ssaw> 我看了一下没有这条啊
<jinleileiking> 有人用wm么？比如awesome
<ssaw> 忽略了某人，怎么恢复啊？
<ssaw> 误操作了
<CyrusYzGTt> ssaw§ 嗯，一般用firefox,上webQQ用 chrome
<kiss_kill> firefox里面的flash ibus没法激活，郁闷的
<ssaw> 是啊，ibus下输入法不能在flash下正确使用
<CyrusYzGTt> 我這裏倒是能調用
<ssaw> calebot在吗？
<Oicebot> [ssaw]: 我不在。什么事？
<Kandu> /unignore [nick]
<Kandu> ssaw: ^
<CyrusYzGTt> lerosua§ 老大。。更新改進 gmlive,,還有添加支持 多個 sopcast頻道列表下載，還有登錄功能
<CyrusYzGTt> lerosua§ 老大。。更新改進 gmlive,,還有添加支持 多個 sopcast頻道列表下載，還有登錄功能
<CyrusYzGTt> lerosua§ 老大。。更新改進 gmlive,,還有添加支持 多個 sopcast頻道列表下載，還有登錄功能
<CyrusYzGTt> lerosua§ 老大。。更新改進 gmlive,,還有添加支持 多個 sopcast頻道列表下載，還有登錄功能
<CyrusYzGTt> lerosua§ 老大。。更新改進 gmlive,,還有添加支持 多個 sopcast頻道列表下載，還有登錄功能
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt: .. ..
<ssaw> 我看一下，我的ff下没有 dom.ipc.plugins.enabled.libflashplayer.so
<XwinX> iGnome:
<ssaw> nick
<ssaw> ??????
<ssaw> 怎么办呢
<nwpu0p> 大家好，linux可以使用的qq是哪个啊
<Oicebot> 你好呀, nwpu0p老爷
<OT_iux> 我用 webQQ...
<nwpu0p> =。=
<ssaw> webqq不能用么？
<huo> 虚拟机挂QQ
<OT_iux> wineQQ
<CyrusYzGTt> OT_iux§ ,,,你的 bot 違法反歧視法了。。4
<OT_iux> ?
<ssaw> 谁能教我啊
<ssaw> 我的ff下没有 dom.ipc.plugins.enabled.libflashplayer.so
<ssaw> 要怎么做啊
<Kandu> ssaw: 沒有就對了
<jinleileiking> 有人用wm么？比如awesome
<ssaw> ？
<ssaw> kandu：为啥么有就对了？
<CyrusYzGTt> jinleileiking§ 我用  metacity+gnome-shell+nautilus
<nwpu0p> 我用的vmware不过是新手 嘿嘿
<jinleileiking> CyrusYzGTt: 哦，我在gnome下配置字体还好，在awoesome下配置字体的渲染就郁闷了。不好
<OT_iux> CyrusYzGTt: 啥反歧视法？
<alpha080> jinleileiking: fontconfig
<CyrusYzGTt> jinleileiking§ ..字體配置，我也不懂。。。
<huo> ubuntu的字体感觉已经很美观了
<CyrusYzGTt> OT_iux§ 嗯，是 人權宣言。。
<jinleileiking> alpha080: 帮我看看啊: http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-885424.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: Gentoo Forums :: View topic - 怎么配置awesome里的字体渲染～～:(
<jinleileiking> ^k^: 呵呵，那个就是我发的：（
<jinleileiking> huo: 我就是想把awesome整成和ubuntu一样的字体渲染，
<^k^> jinleileiking, 让人惊讶！  ㍡ 
<ssaw> chat
<jinleileiking> 我现在已经在gentoo上的gnome搞成和ubuntun一样 了，awesome不行
<OT_iux> CyrusYzGTt: 啊？跟机器人有什么关系的呢
<jinleileiking> ^k^: 咋惊讶？
<CyrusYzGTt> OT_iux§ 跟機器沒有太大的關係，是語言詞組問題
<jinleileiking> oftc的irc还连不上去
<^k^> jinleileiking, 你做什么在你的业余时间？  ㍡ 
<CyrusYzGTt> lerosua§ 老大。。更新改進 gmlive,,還有添加支持 多個 sopcast頻道列表下載，還有登錄功能
<CyrusYzGTt> lerosua§ 老大。。更新改進 gmlive,,還有添加支持 多個 sopcast頻道列表下載，還有登錄功能
<CyrusYzGTt> lerosua§ 老大。。更新改進 gmlive,,還有添加支持 多個 sopcast頻道列表下載，還有登錄功能
<CyrusYzGTt> lerosua§ 老大。。更新改進 gmlive,,還有添加支持 多個 sopcast頻道列表下載，還有登錄功能
<CyrusYzGTt> lerosua§ 老大。。更新改進 gmlive,,還有添加支持 多個 sopcast頻道列表下載，還有登錄功能
<jiero> awesome现在真的很流行。
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 被踢了吧。。。
<OT_iux> CyrusYzGTt: 这个会攻击人的机器人，不是我做的
<OT_iux> CyrusYzGTt: 我做的是Oicebot，是个无害的罗嗦的小家伙
<OT_iux> OB,你说是不是啊
 * Oicebot 对OT_iux说：根据以往经验判断，是的。
<jiero> OT_iux: 你快点研究出一个会踢人的机器人。
<jinleileiking> ^k^: 编程，ruby / c
<OT_iux> jiero: 那违反三定律了
<OT_iux> jiero: 做不到诶
<CyrusYzGTt> OT_iux§ 我說的是OB
<^k^> jinleileiking, 我最喜欢的语言是Java。  ㍡ 
<OT_iux> CyrusYzGTt: 他说了什么让你觉得违反歧视法？
<jinleileiking> ^k^: 我在公司是一个vbox上跑gentoo, 玩ruboto, 结果发现这个东西编译一下要太多内存gnome下跑不了，所以换awesome..
<^k^> jinleileiking, 你是一个VBOX是在Gentoo发挥ruboto运行？  ㍡ 
<jinleileiking> ^k^: 结果awesome字体搞不定，太难看。帮我看看字体渲染啊
<CyrusYzGTt> OT_iux§ 還有機器在不應該太過與 三大定律，，這是違反生命體進化法案的
<jinleileiking> ^k^: xp下的vbox上跑gentoo
<CyrusYzGTt> OT_iux§ 還有機器在不應該太過與嚴格執行 三大定律，，這是違反生命體進化法案的
<OT_iux> .oicebot shoot CyrusYzGTt
 * Oicebot 从大衣里掏出一支TommyGun把 CyrusYzGTt 打的像马蜂窝一样。
<jiero> OT_iux: 什么。。。
 * OT_iux 拍拍手。
<jiero> OT_iux: 。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> .oicebot shoor OT
<OT_iux> jiero: 啊西莫夫的机器人三定律@@
<CyrusYzGTt> .oicebot shoot OT
 * Oicebot 从大衣里掏出一支TommyGun把 OT 打的像马蜂窝一样。
<jiero> 我能用么？ 。。。
<jiero> lol
 * OT_iux 抱头乱窜
<CyrusYzGTt> .oicebot off
<jiero> .oicebot hug OT_iux
<Athrun> 昨天出的Linux Deepin 11.06 ，有冒得人在用？
 * Oicebot 开心滴飞扑 OT_iux ,滚成一团，蹭蹭。
<palomino|working> ..........
<palomino|working> bot和ot之间的神秘关系
<huo> 浮云阿  浮云
<jiero> .oicebot hug palomino|working
 * Oicebot 开心滴飞扑 palomino|working ,滚成一团，蹭蹭。
<CyrusYzGTt> OT_iux§ 將三大定律刪除，，遵守普通法，刑法，憲法就是了
<palomino|working> .oicebot kiss jiero
 * Oicebot 飞扑 jiero ,用力地来了一个法式湿吻。
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 机器人只懂机器法。
<OT_iux> palomino|working: 在频道打 !rm 可以删除已读留言
<palomino|working> !rm
<lubotu2> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<jiero> 。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> !help
<lubotu2> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Athrun> !rm
<OT_iux> .oicebot on
<OT_iux> !rm
 * Oicebot 开始唠叨
<jiero> !exit
<jiero> !ls
<palomino|working> .oicebot blow
 * Oicebot 在 palomino|working 的命令下自爆了……
<CyrusYzGTt> !rm -fr /
<jiero> 不是吧。。。
<jiero> .oicebot kick CyrusYzGTt
<jiero> 加上吗。
<roylez> palomino|working: 破！
<roylez> palomino|working: 马！
<palomino|working> ..... , roylez
<jiero> .oicebot hug palomino|working roylez
 * Oicebot 开心滴飞扑 palomino|working ,滚成一团，蹭蹭。
<roylez> jiero: .
 * jiero 原来只能一个人。
<Athrun> 你们除了用这聊天，还用什么聊天？
<OT_iux> Athrun: irc平台可以用各种各样的支持irc协议的软件登陆
<jinleileiking> irssi
<OT_iux> pidgin
<jiero> Athrun: Skype，Gtalk
<roylez> Athrun: irssi挂bitlbee
<jinleileiking> bitlbee ?
<MadGirl> bitlbee is probably working fine for me.
<OT_iux> !tips 1290
<Oicebot> TIPS: 据报道，艾玛·沃特森曾表示如果有相应的要求，她愿意演裸戏。艾玛，求求你演裸戏好吗？
<jiero> roylez: 手机挂Skype+Gtalk
<roylez> jiero: ...你电池好
<jiero> roylez: 电池不行了就去买个 $4
<MeaCulpa1> ...
<MeaCulpa1> Emma那个飞机场，有啥好裸的
<euroford> 终于找到设置系统CFLAGS的地方了
<roylez> euroford: ....
<OT_iux> 咩库鲁帕老爷早
<CyrusYzGTt> !tips 2012
<Oicebot> TIPS: 埃及block了所有internet网络通讯之后，国名“Egypt ”应该变更为“gypt”了吧……
<MeaCulpa1> OT_iux: 小朋友早
<euroford> roylez: 如果想自己加-mcore2之类的东东
<CyrusYzGTt> lerosua§ 老大。。更新改進 gmlive,,還有添加支持 多個 sopcast頻道列表下載，還有登錄功能
<CyrusYzGTt> lerosua§ 老大。。更新改進 gmlive,,還有添加支持 多個 sopcast頻道列表下載，還有登錄功能
<CyrusYzGTt> lerosua§ 老大。。更新改進 gmlive,,還有添加支持 多個 sopcast頻道列表下載，還有登錄功能
<MeaCulpa1> euroford: ubuntu也这么搞？
<roylez> euroford: 你这劲费的。 ./configure CFLAGS=xxx ....; make
<OT_iux> CyrusYzGTt: 你这个是自动冒出来的么
<euroford> MeaCulpa1: 可以的
<CyrusYzGTt> OT_iux§ 不是，我可是複製，粘貼的。。。
<lerosua> 为了大家能安静聊天，我还是离开算了...
<jiero> 。。。
<euroford> roylez: 在每个包里搞才费劲
<MeaCulpa1> euroford: 你编译几个包啊，自己config的时候改，不够么
<MeaCulpa1> euroford: ...颇有我当年Debian风范
<roylez> euroford: 有必要吗？都打好了的
<jinleileiking> 没人懂字体渲染啊：（
<jiero> MeaCulpa1: 好了。
<MeaCulpa1> jiero: ?啥好了
<euroford> MeaCulpa1: 我是想玩系统级优化啊
<jinleileiking> 愁死了，真想把电脑加个2G
<^k^> 新 Arch发行版 • 64位archlinux安装32位软件的解决方法 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=337372 翻Chakra的163源时发现的。 在/etc/pacman.conf中添加下面两行。 Code: [lib32] Server = http://mirrors.163.com/kdemod/lib32/x86_64/ 然后运行命令： Code: sudo pacman -Syy 安装相应的32位库就可以兼容32位软件啦！ （这个在yaourt里特管用） 统计信息: 发表于 由 pho ...
<MeaCulpa1> euroford: 优化？骗人的
<euroford> MeaCulpa1: 确实快
<euroford> MeaCulpa1: arch就是这样玩的
 * CyrusYzGTt 表示 16G內存，暫時沒有雅麗
<jiero> MeaCulpa1: dokuwiki能装了。。。
<jinleileiking> 编译能快多少？gentoo也就改个cpu选项
<MeaCulpa1> jiero: o
<MeaCulpa1> euroford: 没觉得
<jinleileiking> 倒是编译编半天，装个软件，看个电视剧。
<MeaCulpa1> euroford: 我是Gentoo都没觉得
<jiero> 我想要快的CPU
<jinleileiking> 我也没觉得，只觉得慢了
<MeaCulpa1> jinleileiking: 你傻啊，当然是睡觉的时候编译，电费都搬家
<euroford> MeaCulpa1: 特定的计算类，和内存移动类，都会快不少
<MeaCulpa1> 电费都半价
<MeaCulpa1> euroford: 哦...
<jinleileiking>  MeaCulpa1 问题是装个firefox都要半天。。
<jiero> roylez: 上次你给我的网店叫做什么名字呢，忘记了
<roylez> jiero: msy和umart
<jinleileiking> 有时真要发狂了。不过装好了好行。
<jinleileiking> 我估计玩gentoo的人，都不爱重装系统。
<jiero> roylez: 为什么你记得这么清楚:D?
<MeaCulpa1> jinleileiking: 不需要啊，睡眠中时间很快的
<jinleileiking> 装了几次都快吐了
<roylez> jiero: msy我没用过，那时侯他的网店阳春到你不信。umart用过2次
<MeaCulpa1> jinleileiking: tmpfs嘛
<jiero> roylez: ？”阳春到你不信“ 解释一下，这句我不懂。。。
<MeaCulpa1> jinleileiking: 重装... tar 解压缩算不算
<OT_iux> .oicebot off
<roylez> jiero: 当时他的网页上只有pdf的报价单，全是蝇头小字
<jinleileiking> MeaCulpa1: 那个还好，就是太麻烦了
<jiero> roylez: 似乎现在也是。。。
<jinleileiking> MeaCulpa1: gentoo应该搞个.gentoo文件，装好后存个配置文件，
<roylez> jiero: 不是吧...
<MeaCulpa1> jinleileiking: 不麻烦，
<jinleileiking> MeaCulpa1: 重装时自动装就好了
<jinleileiking> MeaCulpa1: 比arch还要麻烦些把，跟ubuntu就没法比了
<jiero> roylez: 而且格式恶心。。。
<roylez> jiero: o....似乎又换回来了。上次看改成umart那样的了
<roylez> jiero: 是阿，很恶心。不过msy的价格是最低的
<MeaCulpa1> jinleileiking: 那是，你装的是自己的系统，当然麻烦，Ubuntu是人家的系统，当然简单
<MeaCulpa1> jinleileiking: 装“人家”的Gentoo,也只要20min
<jiero> roylez: 恩。
<jinleileiking> MeaCulpa1: gentoo删个软件也郁闷，没准就删挂了。呵呵
<roylez> jiero: 似乎没有悉尼分舵呢。你专心看umart好了
<jinleileiking> MeaCulpa1: 不过有硬盘到无所谓
<MeaCulpa1> jinleileiking: 没挂过
<jinleileiking> MeaCulpa1: 你unemerge时删依赖？
<MeaCulpa1> jinleileiking: 我用Gentoo从来都没想过要啥性能
<jiero> 都好贵贵。。。
<roylez> jiero: 要买啥？
<MeaCulpa1> 一般不unmerge
<roylez> jiero: 澳大利亚的物价就这样了，你又不是不知道
<jinleileiking> MeaCulpa1: 那怎么删
<jiero> roylez: SSD硬盘。
<MeaCulpa1> jinleileiking: 就这样删
<roylez> jiero: 一百刀阿，就这么多
<jinleileiking> MeaCulpa1: 最近我想把forefox换成firefox-bin.
<jinleileiking> MeaCulpa1: emerge --unmerge ?
<MeaCulpa1> jinleileiking: 可以共存的
<MeaCulpa1> yeah
<jinleileiking> MeaCulpa1: 我看它别扭。。。
<jinleileiking> MeaCulpa1: :)
<roylez> jiero: umart也似乎以QLD为主呢...
<euroford> 发一个问题，寻高手，如何在pbuilder环境中，设置dpkg-buildflags参数？
<jiero> 恩。
 * MeaCulpa1 为啥gentoo-cn没人，都来这里聊了呢~~
<MeaCulpa1> '/me 这里直接改名Linux-cn吧，各位
<OT_iux> 有道理 xD
<jinleileiking> MeaCulpa1: 嗯。
<OT_iux> python-cn 也没人
<OT_iux> 也到这里来了
<OT_iux> wikipedia-zh 也没人
<jinleileiking> linux都差不多
<OT_iux> 也到这里来了
<euroford> 高手出来啊！
<MeaCulpa1> 干脆，linux-cn吧
<MeaCulpa1> 或者china-cn
<MeaCulpa1> lol
<OT_iux> lolz
<jinleileiking> 干脆china算了..
<jinleileiking> ^^
<jinleileiking> 用irc的太少了
<roylez> jiero: http://www.msy.com.au/default.jsp
<roylez> jiero: msy可以线上订
<jiero> 恩。谢啦。看到了。
<jiero> roylez: 我以前买硬盘的时候用了一个中国人的 spotit 。
<jiero> roylez: 结果他们运行2个网站，价格都不一样。。。
<jiero> roylez: 我就选了那个价格低的。
<roylez> jiero: http://www.msy.com.au/product.jsp?productId=6960
<jiero> roylez: 谢啦。现在确认了，还是先不买了，没钱。
<roylez> jiero: ....
<jinleileiking> linux的字体渲染真好看，都不想用win了
<MeaCulpa1> jinleileiking: windows真透明比Linux快得多
<jinleileiking> dejavu + mircohei 既免费又好看
<MeaCulpa1> jinleileiking: 有一句说一句，mac和win的透明效果，X赶不上啊
<jinleileiking> MeaCulpa1: 啥意思？
<jinleileiking> MeaCulpa1: 啥透明效果？
<XwinX> MeaCulpa1: 速度吗?
<MeaCulpa1> XwinX: 恩
<MeaCulpa1> 效率
<XwinX> MeaCulpa1: 哦
<XwinX> MeaCulpa1: 是驱动的问题,还是X本身的限制?
<MeaCulpa1> XwinX: X的吧
<jinleileiking> MeaCulpa1: 3d效果我到不怎么追求
<jinleileiking> MeaCulpa1: 我就用vim + terminal
<MeaCulpa1> jinleileiking: 恩，我也差不多
<XwinX> MeaCulpa1: 我没感觉
 * MeaCulpa1 假透明看黄图，够了
<jinleileiking> MeaCulpa1: gnome3还可以把
<XwinX> MeaCulpa1: 我一直开 compiz, 没感觉慢
<jinleileiking> MeaCulpa1: 不过我觉得linux发热太大了。
<XwinX> gnome3 才是慢,一卡一卡
<jinleileiking> MeaCulpa1: 家里的是gentoo下vbox xp 挂迅雷,那个发热量啊
<jinleileiking> XwinX: 我家里的R61用GNOME3没问题
<MeaCulpa1> jinleileiking: 没觉得， 要迅雷干嘛...
<OT_iux> ....
<MeaCulpa1> mldonkey+aria2c
<OT_iux> 挂迅雷……
<OT_iux> 我恨迅雷
<jiero> MeaCulpa1: 你知道这是谁么？ http://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2011/06/13/article-2003072-0C8BD94000000578-195_634x737.jpg
<jinleileiking> MeaCulpa1: 下东西，家里只有迅雷能下，
<jinleileiking> MeaCulpa1: bt,emule都封了。。
<MeaCulpa1> OT_iux: 我把不少开源pkg挂在迅雷，有人下载，岂不是功德一件
<MeaCulpa1> jinleileiking: 那是你，我没挂
<OT_iux> @@。
<XwinX> jinleileiking: gnome3 搞得太难受了
 * MeaCulpa1 每周2部A片，速度刚刚
<XwinX> jinleileiking: 各种不舒服
<jinleileiking> XwinX: 怎么难受，我觉得还行
<XwinX> jinleileiking: 比如,上面板
 * MeaCulpa1 这辈子没进自愿过gnome
<jinleileiking> XwinX: 倒是unity我受不了
<OT_iux> @@？
<XwinX> jinleileiking: 比如 标题栏
<OT_iux> 咩库鲁帕是KDE？
<XwinX> jinleileiking: 比如 通知区域
<MeaCulpa1> OT_iux: KDE很久没用了
<OT_iux> 受不了Unity +1
<XwinX> 比如开始菜单
<jinleileiking> XwinX: 哈哈，我用的不多，一般不折腾
<OT_iux> 我等11.10的 Gnome3
<XwinX> jinleileiking: 上面板啥东西都不能放
<jinleileiking> OT_iux: 转arch或gentoo把
<XwinX> jinleileiking: 通知栏放在下面,要鼠标移下去才能看到
<OT_iux> jinleileiking: 我Ubuntu
<OT_iux> jinleileiking: 反正已经给自己调教到服贴了……
<jinleileiking> XwinX: 那是gnome现在功能不全，以后会好些的
<XwinX> jinleileiking: 标题栏高得要死
<OT_iux> jinleileiking: 我又不追求性能= =，懒
<jinleileiking> OT_iux: 你可以先试试：）
<XwinX> jinleileiking: 多桌面要把鼠标移到左上角,再移到右边切换
<OT_iux> jinleileiking: 我懒得自己编译啊……
<XwinX> jinleileiking: 锻炼我手腕啊
<jinleileiking> OT_iux: arch不用
<XwinX> jinleileiking: 那 unity 以后也会好的
<OT_iux> !tips 1720
<Oicebot> TIPS: Oicebot收了可观的小费以后小声道：“这arch没了wiki就完全没法用了。”
 * OT_iux 摊爪
<jinleileiking> XwinX: 你经常用到多桌面？我一般不咋用，工作以后把awesome条较好用awesome
<jinleileiking> Oicebot: arch 的wiki真nb，
<XwinX> jinleileiking: 不是经常,但这玩意可是他吹嘘的新功能
<jinleileiking> XwinX: 这东西是为平板电脑准备的，
<jinleileiking> XwinX: 哈哈，你可以试试docky
<OT_iux> jinleileiking: 算了，我之前也见过人家跑arch的……
<XwinX> jinleileiking: 我早删了gonme3了
<jinleileiking> 其实gnome2时代globlamenu+docky 已经挺方便的了
 * MeaCulpa1 恩，archwiki很不错
<OT_iux> jinleileiking: 反正，差不多都是那些个环境…… 各种不同的调调
<XwinX> jinleileiking: 不想试,等它出3.5的时候才看看吧
<OT_iux> jinleileiking: 我现在还是用ubuntu10.10做工作环境
<XwinX> jinleileiking: 对,我喜欢gnome2
<jinleileiking> 哎，awesome玩不好，玩的好我就awesome了。
<XwinX> jinleileiking: 加 globlamenu + awn
<Athrun> 我现在还用的10.04呢
<MeaCulpa1> http://img.club.pchome.net/upload/club/other/2011/7/4/pics_yangg519_1309755941.jpg
<Jakalala> /
<Jakalala> /
<wxg4net> 有人遇到过这种现象么 浏览器里面的某些页面中的flash会在浏览器最小化依然可以显示在桌面上，也可能在其它某些程序中出现，甚至只在某些程序中的文字里面出现 特诡异
<wxg4net> 当然 flash显示的位置仍在页面中显示的位置
<ubuntu009> 想安装新软件  要怎么安装
<iGnome> wxg4net: 和 flash 不兼容导致的。见过。不同的flash版本。你可以换一个版本
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 一个正在使用的文件被误删了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=337378 如何抢救？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 自由建客 — 2011-07-05 10:57
<wxg4net> iGnome， 10.2如此 今天使用10.3也是如此
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 我昨天搞错了, 是算 \sum_{i = 1}^{m}{\sum_{j = 1}^{n}{gcd(i, j)}} ?
<MeaCulpa1> http://opensource.solidot.org/article.pl?sid=11/07/05/015215&from=rss
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 对
<qsdiy>     
<MaskRay> MeaCulpa1: 有没有用 www-client/firefox-5.0-r1
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 等于 d = 1 .. \infty, 求和 \varphi{d} * floor(m/d) * floor(n/d) ?
<MeaCulpa1> MaskRay: 不知道，反正我夜夜emerge -uDN world
<jinleileiking> MaskRay: ?
<MaskRay> MeaCulpa1: 至少三次没过（包括 5.0），大概是 CFLAGS 定得太猛了
<jinleileiking> MaskRay: ff 4.0.x有bug
<MeaCulpa1> MaskRay: 我从没那样过
<iGnome> MeaCulpa1: 生命就是这样消耗的。天天 emerge
<MeaCulpa1> iGnome: 关我鸟事？我在睡觉，在云雨啊
<MeaCulpa1> iGnome: 电脑自己在跑，谁会没事做在屏幕前看编译输出...
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 你怎么做的
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 好像不是的吧
 * jiero 空耗生命。
<iGnome> 电脑也在云雨啊。 MeaCulpa1
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 反例?
<iGnome> 云了
<Kandu> MaskRay: 你和 namoamitafo 聊的是什麼 expression?
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 你的式子的含义？
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 算出来的, 不是特别明显.
<MaskRay> Kandu: sum=0; for i <- [1..n] do for j <- [1..m] do sum += gcd(i,j) end end; print(sum)
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 设g(m, n)表示i = 1, 2, ..., m; j = 1, 2, ..., n中互素对(i, j)的个数
<qsdiy> /
<Kandu> MaskRay: haskell?
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 这东西用容斥原理
<MaskRay> Kandu: sum=0; for i=1,n do for j=1,m do sum = sum+gcd(i,j) end end; print(sum)，这样吧，应该像 lua 了
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 我去查下资料
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 果然像
<qsdiy> ----｝--  ♥
<MaskRay> jyfl987: 没有 += ？
<Kandu> MaskRay: 我是想問那種 expression 的名稱
<Kandu> MaskRay: 表達力很強的樣子
<MaskRay> Kandu:  \sum_{i = 1}^{m}{\sum_{j = 1}^{n}{gcd(i, j)}} ? tex
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 就是说 首先全部是mn, 再扣去floor(m / 2) * floor(n / 2), 再扣去 floor(m / 3) * floor(n / 3) 等等, 用容斥原理
<Kandu> 哦，thx
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 还有一种代数的证明
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 更加直观点
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 首先定义函数\mu(n)
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 当n含有某个素数p^k作为因子的时候, \mu(n) = 0, 否则, \mu(n) = (-1)^(n的素因子个数)
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 这样, 我们有 \sum_{d | n}{\mu(d)} = floor(1 / n)
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 没有
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 注意到m * n = \sum_{d = 1}^{\infty}{g(floor(m / d), floor(n / d))}, 是否对?
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 因为gcd(i, j)要么等于1, 2, ...
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 所以个数和为m * n
<ubuntu009> grub下如何安装ubuntu
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: m * n = 错了吧
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 还有 floor(1 / n) 那个
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 为啥
<ubuntu009> 是不是 linux (hd0,x)/casper/vmliuz iso-scan/filename=/xx.iso ro quiet
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: floor那个是对的
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 你的 g 是什么
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 这样吧
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 1..m, 1..n 组成 m * n 个数对其中互素的个数
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: floor(1 / n) = \sum_{d | n}{\mu(d)} 是对的, 设n = p[1]^a[1] * p[2]^a[2] * ... * p[r]^a[r], 考虑 (1 - 1) ^ n 的二项式定理的展开式
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 得到C(n, 0) - C(n, 1) + C(n, 2) - C(n, 3) + ... = 0
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 对 n >= 2
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 首先说明下\mu(1) = 1
<Guest67240> Math ?
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 我写错了, 是展开 (1 - 1) ^ r, 得到 \sum{(-1)^t * C(r, t)} = 0, 注意到(-1)^t * C(r, t) 表示 所有d是p[1]..p[r]中t个乘积的\mu的和.
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 都对的
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 你数论看什么的
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 原来就是要求 f(m, n) = \sum_{d}{g(floor(m / d), floor(n / d))}
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 我数论极弱
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: f(m,n) = 看懂了，明显有数学基础的
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 代入刚才g(m, n)的表达式, 得到 \sum_{d}{\sum_{k}{\mu(k) * floor(m / (k * d)) * floor(n / (k * d))}}
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 上面和好像写错了, 不习惯TeX
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: g(m,n) 的表达式是什么
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: g(m,n) = \sum_{d=1}^{\infty}{\mu(d)*floor(m/d)*floor(n/d)}
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: y
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 我刚才那个f(m, n)的表达式写错了, 自己代入下, 然后利用性质: floor(n / a) / b = floor(n / (ab))
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: floor(floor(n/a)/b) = floor(n/(ab)) ? 为什么
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 最后利用\varphi(n) = \sum_{d | n}{d * \mu(n / d)}, 这个是用Euler函数计算公式直接得到的
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: a, b, n都是正整数
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: \varphi(n) 这个不对吧
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 比如 f(3,3)，手算是 12，你的 \mu(d)floor(n/d)floor(m/d) 不是
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 啥?
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 是\varphi(d) * floor(n/d) * floor(m/d)
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 补充一个很棒的文档，关于利用GIMP抠图的 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=290778 补充一个很棒的文档，关于利用GIMP抠图的 来源：Beginning GIMP From Novice to Professional 2ed第五章 5.选择.pdf 统计信息: 发表于 由 ubuntu1023 — 2011-07-05 11:27
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: \varphi(1) = 1
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: \varphi(1) * 3 * 3 + \varphi(2) * 1 * 1 + \varphi(3) * 1 * 1 = 9 + 1 + 2 = 12
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: \varphi可以在O(m + n)时间内做完, 然后d的枚举也是O(m + n).
<nwpu0p> view topic
<xcgm> hello
<^k^> xcgm, 好  ㍣ 
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: f(m,n)=\sum_{d=1}{oo}{ d * \sum_{d'=1}{oo}{\mu(d')floor(m/d)floor(n/d)} } ?
<clh920202> :)Hi
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 对, 然后固定 d * d', 看看求和结果, 我重新复习下O(n)的筛法
<jinleileiking> finally solved
<jinleileiking> 哈哈，awesome 终于好看了
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 对的
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 你怎么做的
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 垃圾方法，n^1.5 的
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 想知道下, 我对sqrt(n)的技术没感觉
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 分段啥的不会
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 我要想一会儿了
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 去年有个 海拔 的题, 算容易么?
<MeaCulpa1> http://30.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lmen4jYzks1qf0z3co1_500.jpg
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 下面 \ 都是取整数，f(m,n) = \sum_{d=1}{\infty}{g(m/d,n/d)}
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 然后枚举 d，计算 m 种 g 的函数值
<namoamitafo> 你是说 因为 f(x) = floor(n/x), 至多只有 2 * floor(sqrt(n)) 个不同的值?
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 怎么计算g的?
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: d <- [1..m]，计算 g(1,n) g(2,n) g(3,n) ...
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: d <- [1..m]，计算 g(1,n) g(2,n) g(3,n) ... g(m,n)
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 计算g(m, n)的复杂度多少?
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: g(m,n) = \sum_{d=1}{\infty}{\mu(d)*(m/d)*(n/d)}
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 哦, 还是这样计算的?
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 计算一个 g(m,n) 复杂度 n^0.5
<cfy> 原来是myke
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 你是说[m/d]差不多有O(sqrt(m))个间断点, 所以枚举d的时候按照m/d是否变化去枚举?
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 对的
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 我前面错了，d<-[1..m]，计算 g(m/1,n/1) g(m/2,n/2) ...
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 刚才那里可以稍微推广下, 就是 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/M%C3%B6bius_inversion_formula
<^k^> ⇪ title: Möbius inversion formula - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: g(m/i,n/i) 取值也是 n^0.5 的
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 所以可以 O(n) 解决此题：变成这个：http://hi.baidu.com/oimaster/blog/item/a5484a239df44649ad34deb3.html/cmtid/8c804eca1b77d289c817680b
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 这个[n/x]只有O(sqrt(n))的, 前两天刚刚碰见过, 我想不到.
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 那个海拔的题容易么?
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: O(n^1.5) 已经够了……我居然愚昧地拿去复测了……成绩里三道题顺序和考题顺序不一样的……
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 你Day 1满分?
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: altitude怎么做的
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 230
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: altitude 就是最小割
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 为啥
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 是说首先h只能 = 0 or 1?
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: altitude 要用最短路优化到 100，dinic 最小割只能 90
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 对的，那是迷惑你的。不过我是在看题时少看了 h 可能为小数
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 怎么解释呢, 线性规划?
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 我猜应该会这么做, 但是我不是这样想的
 * MaskRay 吃饭
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 我直接化成关于h的函数
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 10.04 lts 更新git出现错误 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=337385 有大大遇到过吗 ？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 lexluthor0304 — 2011-07-05 12:11
 * jyfl987 xmpp的罪恶就在于他太麻烦了
<namoamitafo> cfy: 最近折腾啥
<cfy> namoamitafo:  模拟电子技术 数字电子技术 信号与系统
<alpha080> wget 整个网站的时候，忘了加k 参数转换为本地链接，现在不想再下载一次，有什么方法可以转换链接的？
<namoamitafo> mv
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 怎么化
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 2 * max{x, 0} = x + |x|
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 对每条边求和之后x的项除了常数之外应该全部消掉了
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: ?
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 剩下来的和差不多是 c(u, v) * |h[u] - h[v]| 对每条边(u, v)求和的结果
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: piano完全不会做
<MaskRay> namoamitafo:  altitude 求的是什么
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 是一堆max{h, 0}的和吧
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 要minimum
<MaskRay> namoamitafo:  sum(|h(u)-h(v)| : u v 相邻)   ?
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 前面还有一个系数
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 不是|h(u) - h(v)|
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 原来的式子
<MaskRay> namoamitafo:  那是什么？
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 化好之后是\sum_{uv相邻}{c(u, v) * |h(v) - h(u)|}, 其中假定图有向.
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 原来是\sum_{uv相邻}{C'(u, v) * max\{h(v) - h(u), 0\}}
<MaskRay> 不用 putty 了。。
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 然后用绝对值不等式 |x| + |y| >= |x + y| 放小, 待定系数 |f(u, v)| <= |c(u, v)|, 把 c(u, v) * |h(v) - h(u)| 先放成 |f(u, v) * (h(v) - h(u)|, 然后用绝对值不等式放成 |\sum_{uv相邻}{f(u, v) * (h(v) - h(u))}|, 这样我们最大化绝对值里面的东西(希望得到一个最紧致的下界).
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 求题目
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: http://wenku.baidu.com/view/4c9fdb62caaedd3383c4d31f.html
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 啥noi.cn上面没人维护的.
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 第二题完全没有想法
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 除了 k = 1
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 我去看下oimaster的报告
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 枚举排序是O(n^2 * logn)? ......
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 你怎么把 max(h(v)-h(u),0) 化成 || 的
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 不是说max{x, 0} = 0.5 * (x + |x|)
<^k^> 新 内核及嵌入式开发 • ARM-Linux驱动开发 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=337395 以下是原创作品，转载请标明出处http://blog.csdn.net/yming0221/article/details/6581715 持续更新...... 通过IO端口读取外部数据，带中断 s3c2410_gpio_cfgpin函数解析 控制IO端口 s3c2410_gpio_setpin()的使用 Linux 驱动--ADC驱动 ARM-Linux驱动--ADC驱动（中断方式） S3C2440上touc ...
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 然后把所有 0.5 x 累加到答案？然后怎么处理 |h(v)-h(u)| (所有相邻uv)
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 0.5 * x 好像加起来 = 0
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 除了和起点, 终点有关的
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 后面怎么处理我上面写了
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 你找下, 没几行前面
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 0.5 * x 加起来不是 0
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 不是0, 但是是常数
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 我说这个和对中间点的累加是0
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 对中间0也不是0啊，一条边两个方向 c 不一样的
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 你对某个点计算所有和, 不是边
<namoamitafo> 就是把把所有h[v]合并同类项算
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 你前面的“然后用绝对值不等式”完全没看懂，sum{c(u,v)(|h(v)-h(u)|+h(v)-h(u))} 是怎么化的
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 对每个中间点, 进入人数 == 出去人数
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 考虑max{x, 0} = 0.5 * (x + |x|)的x的求和, 重新合并同类项到每个顶点之后, h(v)的项是: h(v) * (进入v人数 - 出去v人数) = 0
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 所以不带绝对值的h(v)都是0, 除了起点S和终点T有两个常数, 这个可以算出来, 考虑余下部分是若干绝对值的和, 再看上面利用绝对值不等式的过程.
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 进入人数 == 出去人数，这个没有规定
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 服务器断电后，上面的两块网卡消失 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=337398 突然断电后，就看不到网卡了ifconfig里面就只有一个lo了 网卡配置文件还是好的。请问是什么情况啊？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 fm831314 — 2011-07-05 13:29
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 而且前面有 c(u,v) 的系数，不是 0
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 考虑 x+|x| 中的 x，h(v) 的项是：h(v) * (c(0,v)+c(1,v)+c(2,v)+...-c(v,0)-c(v,1)-c(v,2)-...)
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 这样, 我知道了
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: a * max{x, 0} + b * max{-x, 0} = max{ax, -bx} ?
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 昨天那个BOI的题如果你做是用 区间+1操作 还是维护差做点修改程序?
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 区间+1
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 这样好写, 我打算写个看看. 昨天用 维护差, 调试很久最后我rm掉了
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 维护差 困难在哪里？
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 维护差 就可以用 fenwick tree 了？
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 不困难, 反正调试半天
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 啥fenwick tree?
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 那个h = 0 or 1是一般图拥有的性质还是只是这种图?
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 就是 树状数组
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 似乎不能用
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 为什么
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 怎么做
<MaskRay> 困在墙内了……
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 感觉做不到的吧, 这题其实还是蛮烦的
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • Ubuntu下面安装IE浏览器 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=337403 有些网页似乎chrome打不开，想安装IE浏览器，另外网银似乎也只能在IE下运行。跪请各位大虾指教，谢谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 veronica9907 — 2011-07-05 14:12
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 你怎么做的
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 你用什么 ssh
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 不用
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 经常困在x内
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: Cocular好像买啥的
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 具体你gmail问他
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 我用点修改的线段树模拟你那种做法
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 具体操作方式
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 我 wikipedia 也看不了了
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 就是存a[i] - a[i - 1], 然后段修改用这个模拟, 查询过程不断做减法啥的, 我怀疑错了
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: wikipedia只有keyword filter吧
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 可能撞上了, 需要等5分钟左右
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 已经不止10分钟了
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 那我不知道了, 最近那玩意好像更新了, 有New Technology
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 部队，看来是 autoproxy 坏掉了
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: autoproxy 的 default proxy 乱掉了
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: BOI那题数据很不好, 啥越界啥的都允许的
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: ?
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 比如那个F c h, 允许c特别大以致于超出范围
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 就是那个grow
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 数据是1 2 3 4 5
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 他数据允许F 4 4
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 他数据还允许F 1 100
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 嗯，可能没有树满足，也可能满足的树数目不够
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 一种好的编程习惯是怎样的? 是函数调用的时候确定一个非法返回, 还是返回后再检验是否符合?
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 看方便吧，这题由被调用函数确定比较好
<ok1234> MaskRay:) 什么不对被 autoproxy了
<ok1234> MaskRay:) 什么部队被 autoproxy了
<centerpoint> happyaron: tcp dump captured的包数量和什么有关系? 怎么那么少啊?
<centerpoint> 138 packets captured
<centerpoint> 6386330 packets received by filter
<centerpoint> 6385666 packets dropped by kernel
<MaskRay> ok1234: autoproxy 的 Edit proxy server 改不了了，并且 ctrl+alt+m 的设置乱掉了
<ok1234> 哦
<ok1234> 有谁用龙芯的, 好用不, 我想换龙芯, 支持国货
<jyfl987> 送你一包奶粉
<centerpoint> 三鹿
<MaskRay> ok1234: 后来我用 grep 'ssh -D' ~/.mozilla/firefox -rl 找到那个 js 文件强改的，不过 Default proxy 还是有问题
<ok1234> 哦
<ok1234> MaskRay:) 不懂
<ok1234> jyfl987:) 什么奶粉, 还三鹿的
<centerpoint> ok1234: 国产的
<ok1234> 有谁用过龙芯的, 好用不
<ok1234> centerpoint:) 哦, 我也是国产的
<jyfl987> ok1234:  呵呵
<Jakalala> Obama was shoot
<Jakalala> From twitter
<ok1234> 有吗, 我想用龙芯, 抵制 intel amd
<ok1234> 做个热血中国人
<ok1234> 准备把全身染红了
<void1> 那直接去买不就行了
<boy0123> 我掉了
<boy0123> 谁有用过龙芯的
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 你是自己写脚本评测的？
<boy0123> 正看龙芯官网介绍, 该是买龙芯3, 还是龙芯2的
<jyfl987> 这里我记得有人搞得到龙芯 你自己去买好了
<Faaarmer> 龙芯的指令集比较有‘个性’，软件都需要自己编译吧？
<void1> 买龙芯很简单啊，taobao上有官方店
<boy0123> jyfl987:) void1 我是想知道 有什么突出的地方.
<boy0123> 官网没什么看的
<void1> 可以染红全身咯
<happyaron> centerpoint: interface
<happyaron> centerpoint: 看你监听的是哪个network interface吧
<boy0123> void1:) o
<imadper> 同志们，我自己编译个内核，cpu取消通用x86选项，选中我自己的cpu，然后把额外没用的选项去掉，系统运行会快吗？
<happyaron> centerpoint: 还有你是否指定了监听的包的类型
<jyfl987> boy0123: 之前就一个突出地方 就是mips + 高频 不过最近君正也出了高频的 所以我没看到有啥突出了 当然吹牛也很突出 这算是个特色
<boy0123> 那国产linux有什么可用的
<boy0123> 君正???
<boy0123> imadper:) 试下啰
<boy0123> imadper:) 双系统,让后测试, 貌似有很多测试软件吧
<imadper> boy0123: 关键是，我现在想，要是效果不明显，我就不折腾了
<void1> imadper: 那就不要折腾了
<boy0123> imadper:) 用国产 linux
<imadper> boy0123: 不用双系统，直接在grup里启动不同内核就好
<imadper> void1: 好吧，看来是效果不明显
 * imadper 有人搞过pintos没？
<boy0123> imadper:) 哦, 那我不知道, 我的意思只是说 用于尝试. 到底怎么办法好我就不清楚了. 这些我不懂
<boy0123> 勇于尝试
<imadper> boy0123: ....
<imadper> boy0123: 你有没有试过从20层楼往下跳过？~~~~
<imadper> ：D
<boy0123> 用 国产 linux 用什么, 不要什么基于 ubuntu 的国内衍生版. 是要纯正的国产 linux
<MeaCulpa1> roylez: 今天那么乖?
<void1> boy0123: 那你适合红旗linux
<void1> boy0123: 根正苗红
<boy0123> imadper:) 至少 你对比两个 内核 没有预期的危险吧, 这样会引起电脑爆炸吗
<imadper> boy0123: 我这不懒得折腾吗~
<boy0123> imadper:) 如果我对跳楼有兴趣, 而且做好一切安全措施, 我会尝试. 但1 我没兴趣, 2, 没那财力弄设备保证我20楼跳下不死
<boy0123> void1:) 哦
<boy0123> void1:) 有什么主板是纯国产的, 纯国内知识产权的, 就是所有芯片都是国产的
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: fenwick tree 版本写出来了，维护差也行的
<jyfl987> boy0123: 你用国产cpu 怎么可能跳下来会死呢 对国产你怎么就这么点信心都没有
<imadper> jyfl987: 龙芯？
<boy0123> 我要我电脑里里外外都是中国货
<jyfl987> imadper:  ]
<molecule__> 联通干嘛了
<jyfl987> BOYPT: 你的中国包括台湾不？
<molecule__> 谁知道啊
<molecule__> 刚才我掉线了
<molecule__> void1:) 有什么主板是纯国产的, 纯国内知识产权的, 就是所有芯片都是国产的
<jyfl987> 如果包括的话 买 via的电脑就是了
<molecule__> 我要我电脑里里外外都是中国货
<imadper> jyfl987: 估计不包括，从现状来看
<jyfl987> imadper: 如果不包括 那不就是公然分裂国家么
<void1> 那还是用算盘吧，老祖宗的东西，纯国产
<imadper> jyfl987: 本来就没包括
<Faaarmer> 算盘的木料都可能是进口的吧，这个时代。。。
<molecule__> jyfl987:) 纯国产, 我要向太阳. 我要全国货, 我是向日葵. 我要机身, 显示器, 键盘, 鼠标 全红
<imadper> jyfl987: 还有香港和澳门，都不能算是中国
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: AC了?
<molecule__> 一心向太阳
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: orz
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 没有, 手动测试
<imadper> jyfl987: 哪有去自己国家的城市，还要搞各种证明，各种通行证书，还有时间限制的
<Faaarmer> 中国的国用哪个词：state？country？nation？
<molecule__> imadper:) 中国是正确的, 永远正确
<molecule__> Faaarmer:) 中国就是国际
<jyfl987> imadper: 你这么一说 我成了跨国打工者了 我从安徽国来到北京国打工的 lol
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: windows下, bat我不会, 其实bash我也不会.
<jyfl987> molecule__: 天下嘛
<molecule__> jyfl987:) 对
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 那可以 makefile
<molecule__> 其他的都是蛮夷
<imadper> jyfl987: 啊？不需要北京通行证吧？
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 不会
<molecule__> 其他的都是为开发的野蛮人
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 上次 shtsc 我用的就是 makefile
<imadper> jyfl987: 但是去hk要港澳通行证呀~
<imadper> jyfl987: 所以我在广州这么久，都没机会去hk'
<jyfl987> imadper: 暂住证阿 这个不就是护照么
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: wa, 开始调试
<molecule__> imadper:) 广州??? 去北京. 我们要一颗红心向北京
<void1> 除了中国人去香港需要通行证，全世界其他人都不需要
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 去年?
<imadper> jyfl987: 顶多是你不能买房吧，你说的是户籍制度
<imadper> molecule__: 嗯，过两天就去北京玩~
<imadper> molecule__: 天安门呀~
 * molecule__ 感觉身上越来越红
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 那你怎么测？今年
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: ?
<imadper> molecule__: 嗯，快去皮肤病科吧~   ：S
<jyfl987> imadper: 外国人也可以在华买房阿 是不是国民没关系
<molecule__> imadper:) 那是高尚的颜色
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 那你怎么测这些数据
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 你说对拍?
<imadper> jyfl987: 可以，不过好像现在有什么限购令吧？
<molecule__> namoamitafo:) 在聊什么呢
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 我手动找了一个就WA了
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 和官方数据测试
<imadper> jyfl987: 要交税满五年还是什么
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 还没进入测的阶段
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 我自信这种代码我不可能1Ac
<imadper> jyfl987: 不过，在北京买房就是个笑话，反正我买不起
<molecule__> imadper:) 在中国, 交税是光荣
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 那其他有数据的题目，你怎么测试
<imadper> molecule__: 不，给红十字捐款才光荣
<jyfl987> imadper: 你是土著人 不需要买 自己造就行了
<imadper> jyfl987: 毛线！怎么造？！地皮呀！！！
<molecule__> imadper:) 交的越多越光荣, 支持你争取当交税大户, 为国贡献, 国家给你一锦旗
<molecule__> imadper:) 对, 交给红十字
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 写代码然后sprintf(), diff()
<jyfl987> imadper: 弄个集装箱
<imadper> molecule__: 算了，我觉得还是偷税比较实际一些
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: system("diff ...")
<r_papa> :-P
<imadper> jyfl987: 这个我有想过，但是，集装箱怎么运过来？
<molecule__> jyfl987:) 你说是暗箱吗
<imadper> jyfl987: 其实我挺喜欢集装箱里面住的~
<MeaCulpa1> 我累个，现在Trac挂git都成熟了？？ http://pygooglechart.slowchop.com/
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 一般都是evaldata/foo1.in ... foo10.in
<molecule__> imadper:) 应该在水泥管里住更好
<^k^> ⇪ title: time out . IN gettitle
<r_papa> :-|
<imadper> molecule__: 。。。这个....
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 好吧
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: sample过了, 现在去下载数据了
<molecule__> MeaCulpa1:) 成熟了??? 成熟了就掉了, 烂了.
<molecule__> MeaCulpa1:) 不要轻易说自己成熟了, 那是贬义词
<imadper> molecule__: 水泥管都不好意思带妹子回家
<MeaCulpa1> ...
<molecule__> MeaCulpa1:) 把自己打磨的像个球那样, 就离 死亡 不远了
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 你所有数据点都过了? pastebinit
<molecule__> MeaCulpa1:) 身体可能会成熟, 思想不要成熟, 要保持 青春 的思维
<molecule__> imadper:) 一排水泥管的男人一起把妹子, 那场景才叫轰动
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: http://dpaste.com/563199/
<imadper> molecule__: ....
<molecule__> 成熟了, 就代表再没有成长的可能性
<molecule__> 不论什么. 都必须保持 不断有新的东西. 原有业务成熟了, 就必须想办法在原有基础上在衍生更多的业务
<molecule__> google 的业务越来越多了
<molecule__> 啥都往里装.
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 正在下载数据, x |= x + 1?
<molecule__> imadper:) 水泥管通风
<molecule__> namoamitafo:) ........
<molecule__> namoamitafo:) 这个代码啥意思
<luoshu> Arch 现在如何装gnome2呀？
<molecule__> namoamitafo:) 不好意思, 我错了, 知道啥意思了
<MaskRay> molecule__: 啥意思
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 我下标从0开始，这相当于 y += y & -y，其中 y == x+1
<molecule__> MaskRay:) 就是字面意思啊 x |= x + 1. 我只是一时转不过弯
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 我只做过 x & (x - 1), 没做过加法的
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 你怎么评测的? 我测了2个都过了
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: bash
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 你测了多少数据?
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 全部
<molecule__> 我问个问题, 有没有会查到我下载的 视频 是色情的, 通过 url?? 如果通过 url 为什么不直接墙了那网站. 钓鱼???
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 脚本借下, 你脚本顺便解压么?
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 我这里网速很慢
<molecule__> 如果查到我下载色情视频, 会不会通过断我的 dsl 呢
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 我晚上特别慢，昨天那个 pdf 就下载不了
<molecule__> 我只要一下色情视频, 就断网
<kiss_kill> 不是吧？
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: pastebin下测试脚本
<kiss_kill> 我知道电信做过的最恶心的事情就是高考查分。
<molecule__> 哦
<molecule__> 联通的
<molecule__> 不是电信的
<kiss_kill> 联通现在应该没那么恶心
<molecule__> 不知道
<kiss_kill> 电信比较的恶心。dns劫持很恶心
<MaskRay> rm grow/*.txt; for i in grow/*;do for j in $i/*;do echo $j;diff <(~/main<$j/grow.in) $j/sample.out;done;done
<kiss_kill> 谁懂python啊？我想自学
<kiss_kill> 呵呵
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 在当前目录解压，然后用这个，把 ~/main 替换成你的程序
<molecule__> kiss_kill:) 那会不会是技术原因. 联通好像调整过带宽, 会不会因为我的modem符合不了那个数据量
<kiss_kill> 没任何编程基础
<kiss_kill> molecule__: 应该不会。
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 你写屏幕输入输出的?
<molecule__> kiss_kill:) 不是直接断网, 是 data 常亮, 上任何网都不行
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 哦, 对
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 我自己学写下
<molecule__> kiss_kill:) line 灯还是亮的
<kiss_kill> molecule__: 那你检查下你的猫是不是有问题。可能猫的问题，或者路由器
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: stdin/stdout 比较多吧
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: for, do, done语法怎么样的? for ... ; do ...; done?
<kiss_kill> molecule__: 这个问题一般都是硬件问题。软问题  应该是其他网都可以上的
<molecule__> kiss_kill:) 哦, 但问题大多出在我下载色情视频的时候
<kiss_kill> molecule__: 不一定下载色情视频，你试试下载速度可以的电影  我估计也会断网
<molecule__> kiss_kill:) 就是数据量很多的时候, 就最有可能出现
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: for *var* in *list*; do ...; done
<kiss_kill> molecule__: 对啊，数据量多的时候，你的猫受不了，会当机
<molecule__> 不是断网, 是data灯常亮
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 有啥类似C中{ ... }的语法么?
<kiss_kill> molecule__: 那个不管的，就跟电脑死机一个效果
<kiss_kill> molecule__: 你换个猫试试
<molecule__> kiss_kill:) 那是不是联通调整带宽的原因呢, 以前 也总断网, 但很少出现 data 亮了不灭的
<molecule__> 好吧
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: bash 有 for ((i=0;i<10;i++)); do echo $i; done  但是没有 {}
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: csh 系才有
<molecule__> kiss_kill:) python 听说挺好学
<kiss_kill> molecule__: 你的那个情况，把猫关了 重开下也可以，不过很烦
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 这脚本在zsh下也能执行吧?
<molecule__> 很烦很烦很烦, 看不到 a片
<kiss_kill> molecule__: 没人领进门，再简单也摸不到门道的
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 否则#!/bin/bash, 要多一行
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 对的
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 好简练啊, 我写了204 lines
<molecule__> 入门很简单拉, 放下自己的包袱, 就行. 别 认为那是什么高深的东西. 其实 单就语言来说, 啥都不高深
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 我是直接打的……不用脚本
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 不, 我说代码
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 单行, 不舒服
<molecule__> kiss_kill:) 不过入门了, 再接触更深入的实际技术的问题, 就越来越难. 你看 namoamitafo 和 MaskRay 貌似就讨论高深的问题. 看不懂他说什么, 基本就一天书
<molecule__> namoamitafo:) 你在说什么呢
<kiss_kill> 呵呵
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 单行方便，我生成数据都是用 Perl，一行
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 不觉得逻辑很混乱么?
<molecule__> MaskRay:) 说什么呢, perl 吗
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 我还多写了upperbound
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 200字节的单行（似乎三行了）都是可接受的。。
<molecule__> namoamitafo:) MaskRay 你们聊啥呢, 也让我也插一脚.
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • 网络电视qsopcast_0.3.8_i386.deb http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=337411 qsopcast_0.3.8_i386.deb 重新封装了一下，安装后中文显示正常。 下载地址http://3721up.com/tfo qsopcast_0.3.8_i386.deb Ubuntu 10.04用户可能会缺乏「libstdc++5」这个依赖套件　请到下列网址下载安装 http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid-backports/libstdc++5 Ubuntu 10.04以上版本， ...
<namoamitafo> molecule__: 你又不感兴趣
<namoamitafo> molecule__: blue.*?
<MaskRay> molecule__: 有个数据结构 fenwick tree 或叫 binary indexed tree 或叫 树状数组，简洁，工程上可能也用得到的
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 我始终觉得用lowerbound代替upperbound是错的.
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: bash啥时候;是不可省略的
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 对了, bash如何判TLE
<molecule__> MaskRay:) 二叉树??
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 线段树看上去可能时间蛮紧的
<MaskRay> molecule__: lowerbound(x+1) == upperbound(x)
<namoamitafo> molecule__: You are Blue.*?
<richardma> 这些是OI么？
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 我觉得有边界情况, 比如x + 1不存在啥的
<molecule__> namoamitafo:) 我是地下党你
<molecule__> namoamitafo:) 我是地下党
<molecule__> MaskRay:) 详细点,举个例子
<r_papa> ?
<MaskRay> molecule__: 可以后台执行，超时 kill
<molecule__> MaskRay:) 一个树结构? 用于什么的, 怎么遍历的, 红白树? B+ 树? av树?
<MaskRay> molecule__: 就是个数组，可以 O(log n) 时间询问 a[0..x] 的和
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: do相当于C中的{?
<molecule__> MaskRay:) 实际上是数据, 逻辑上是树??
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: for do done 这些必须在开头，所以 do done 或者换行另写，或者前面加 ;
<molecule__> MaskRay:) 实际上是数组, 逻辑上是树??数据存储是数组, 用树来表示???
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 嗯
<molecule__> MaskRay:) 每个元素包含子树/父亲的索引?
<molecule__> 用于什么的
<MaskRay> molecule__: 嗯，实际上是数组, 逻辑上是树。
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 线段树, 英语怎么说的
<molecule__> 主要用于什么
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: segment tree
<molecule__> namoamitafo:) xianduan tree
<molecule__> 主要用于什么
<MaskRay> molecule__: 可以 询问连续一段的和 以及 增减某个位置的数值
<molecule__> 工程上用到的???
<molecule__> 应用上 举个例子. 有用的话, 你们实现了, 共享出来.
<MeaCulpa1> roylez: "graphically manipulate a Database" -- 这样的Patenet赫然在我们墙上
<MeaCulpa1> roylez: 是不是发大了...
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 这名字很少看到, 我在wikipedia看见有
<molecule__> MaskRay:) 应用上 举个例子. 有用的话, 你们实现了, 共享出来.
<MaskRay> molecule__: 那我乱想一个。。
<molecule__> MaskRay:) 好的
<MaskRay> molecule__: 一些任务，你对它们的执行一次的时间有个粗略统计值
<MaskRay> molecule__: 你有一些服务器
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: http://pastebin.com/Rzn52bwM
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 哪里搞错了
<MaskRay> molecule__: 你想把每台服务器的受载尽可能平均
<MaskRay> molecule__: 简化一下，你给每台服务器分配的任务都是连续一段
<molecule__> MaskRay:) 哦, 就是任务运行的时候 实时 在数组中写入 运行时间, 然后用这个树来统计??
<MaskRay> molecule__: 可以在 O(log (任务数)) 的操作内决定每台服务器做哪些任务
<molecule__> 哦, 这个数组是用来分配任务的?
<MaskRay> molecule__: 因为前面提到过了，“粗略统计值”，所以这些值可能会发生变化
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 帮我看下怎么总是输出一个值
<molecule__> 好吧, 我推出了
<molecule__> kiss_kill:) 确实是天书, 听不懂
<kiss_kill> 呵呵
<molecule__> 好吧, 我退出了
<MaskRay> namoamitafo:                 diff $j/sample.out .;
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 这我写错了, 可echo怎么总是一个值
<molecule__> kiss_kill:) 语言本身很简单, 不难学懂, 高深的, 去拜 MaskRay 和 namoamitafo 为师
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 我这里遍历所有文件的
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 我这里输出的是一行行grow/0/1
<namoamitafo> molecule__: 不要乱说
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: grow0-9 都要下载的。。
<molecule__> MaskRay:) 大意我有点懂了, 是不是有几个服务器 共同 完成多个任务. 这个数组 分配这些任务, 根据这几个服务器当前的运行状况, 来决定将哪个任务分配到哪个服务器执行??
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 我都已经下载好了, 都7z x解压了
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 不是, 而且我这里死循环
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 疯狂输出grow/0/1
<molecule__> namoamitafo:) 乱说什么了
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 一句for没问题的, 可能哪里syntax
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: grow/*.txt 删掉了？
<namoamitafo> molecule__: 我又不太懂编程
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 没
<molecule__> MaskRay:) 是不是我说的这意思
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 我觉得是语法错误
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 哪里少了分号或者啥的
<MaskRay> molecule__: 我乱想的意思……你看 Cumulative frequency
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 你的我执行了，可以的
<molecule__> MaskRay:) 哦, 我是问, 我理解的是不是你说的
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 我8 - 10行删除了就正常了
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 执行了9就不正常了
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 我知道了
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 我NC了
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: ?
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 应该是./grow_m, _t就是我这个脚本......
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 然后在递归调用
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 数据好像都过的
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 我写复杂了 for i in grow/*/* 就行了
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 你那个第42行可以不要if, 宁愿多开一半内存, 多一句if浪费很多时间
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 浪费多少
<molecule__> MaskRay:) 一般一些非常杂的函数, 就是归不到任何模块, 但又被许多模块是用的. 你是怎么做的
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 好像if很耗费时间的
<MaskRay> molecule__: 不会，到现在我 c++ 多文件还处理不好
<molecule__> MaskRay:) 我集合到一个源文件中, 但只有一个函数, 太孤单了
<namoamitafo> molecule__: 比如你打算管理一块内存区域, 每个单位有编号1, 2, ..., N, 然后每个程序需要分配一段内存, 比如l..r, 他有运行时间st..ed, 如果写一个虚拟的平台, 你会怎么分配内存
<molecule__> namoamitafo:) 不懂.
<molecule__> namoamitafo:) 每单位大小一样???
<namoamitafo> molecule__: 就算字节好吧
<molecule__> namoamitafo:) 新增的全放在后面, 释放的标注, 只等所有空间都分配完了再考虑已释放的
<molecule__> namoamitafo:) 每次申请都找到足够大的空闲空间??
<molecule__> namoamitafo:) 释放时,就将相邻的空闲空间合并成尽可能大的空间??
<namoamitafo> molecule__: 每个程序使用空间固定, 只能用l..r
<molecule__> namoamitafo:) 每次释放申请都随时整理空间???
<molecule__> namoamitafo:) 什么是 l..r
<namoamitafo> molecule__: 就是地址l..r
<namoamitafo> molecule__: 不能平移
<namoamitafo> molecule__: 就是朴素模拟, 如果遇到冲突这个程序就不能执行
<molecule__> 每个程序是用的空间都一样大??
<namoamitafo> molecule__: 你要维护这些API:
<MaskRay> 我听懂了，任务0 需要内存地址 l0 l0+1 l0+2 ... r0
<MaskRay> 我听懂了，任务1 需要内存地址 l1 l1+1 l1+2 ... r1
<namoamitafo> molecule__: void *mem_alloc(int l, r);
<MaskRay> 我听懂了，任务2 需要内存地址 l2 l2+1 l2+2 ... R2
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: ==
<MaskRay> 你要判断是否这些任务有冲突
<molecule__> 需要申请
<namoamitafo> molecule__: 稍微等下, 我在vim里面打好草稿
<molecule__> 要解决的是什么问题, 是用最快的方法, 找到足够打的空间来申请?
<molecule__> l 是啥, r 是啥
<MaskRay> molecule__: 这个也是，不过难很多。就是找到最左边的足够大的空间
<molecule__> l 是左边界, r 是右边界???
<MaskRay> molecule__: 每次可以释放一段内存，或者申请 x 个字节的内存（需要连续）
<molecule__> MaskRay:) 那要解决什么呢, 是时间最优, 还是空间最优.
<MaskRay> molecule__: 一种实现方法就是找到最左边的空闲内存分配给这个程序
<molecule__> MaskRay:) 就是尽可能利用空间, 还是尽可能的快找到合适大小的内存
<MaskRay> molecule__: 你要做的就是找到 分配的地址 从哪里开始
<molecule__> MaskRay:) 尽可能使内存碎片最少, 还是不管, 只要尽快找到能分配的地址??
<MaskRay> molecule__: 不管，只要尽快的找到能分配的地址。
<molecule__> 哦
<molecule__> MaskRay:) 好吧, 我还是退出讨论吧. 有点能力不抵
<namoamitafo> molecule__: http://pastebin.com/Rzn52bwM
<molecule__> MaskRay:) 至少应该在释放的时候 能 合并相邻空闲空间吧
<namoamitafo> molecule__: 就这两个API
<namoamitafo> molecule__: 如果l..r有分配了则返回失败, memory_allocate
<molecule__> 天书
<molecule__> 我还是退出讨论吧
<namoamitafo> molecule__: 你写个so啥的, 维护这两个函数, 我的程序反复调用你这2个函数
<molecule__> 我看不懂啊
<molecule__> 你的什么地方 load so 了
<namoamitafo> molecule__: 主要是你如何实现这2个函数
<molecule__> grow_t 是啥
<namoamitafo> molecule__: 我好像地址给错了
<molecule__> namoamitafo:) 哪有俩函数
<namoamitafo> molecule__: http://pastebin.com/jpkAVg67
<molecule__> namoamitafo:) 你给错地址了吧
<richardma> 这是在写什么东西阿？
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 我树状数组不熟悉, 看不懂你那个lower_bound
<molecule__> int memory_allocate(struct memory_info *mem_obj, int l, int r);
<molecule__> l是啥, r是啥
<molecule__> memory_start 是其实地址, handle 是啥
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • en_US.UTF-8 locale 下完美运行 office 2007 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=337414 真是闲的蛋疼啊！ 习惯了鸟语界面。 刚开始怎么都设置不了office字体，都是一样鸟样，而且界面字体也奇丑无比。折腾一下午，把终端的 export LANG=zh_CN.UTF-8 export LC_ALL=zh_CN.UTF-8 一切都完美鸟！而且不影响系统的locale ...
<namoamitafo> molecule__: 只要每次返回的不同就行了
<molecule__> memory_allocate 返回的是 handle????
<molecule__> namoamitafo:) 给完整的 名词解释啊
<namoamitafo> molecule__: 你要维护好一块缓冲区
<namoamitafo> molecule__: l是起始地址, r是终止地址
<molecule__> handle 我明白了, 就是你申请的时候返回的 类似id, 释放的时候用这个handle来释放对应的. 对不
<molecule__> namoamitafo:) handle 是如此吗
<cfy> iGnome: ee,i'm back.....
<namoamitafo> molecule__: y
<molecule__> namoamitafo:) void *memory_start; 这个啥意思
<namoamitafo> molecule__: 这个无所谓了
<namoamitafo> molecule__: 最主要你要返回我发生冲突的memory_allocate
<molecule__> namoamitafo:) 怎么为冲突
<namoamitafo> molecule__: 比如我两次调用, 一次l = 1, r = 5; 一次l = 3, r = 6
<molecule__> namoamitafo:) 就是指定 l, r 的范围, 已经有分配了, 或者与已分配的产生交集?
<namoamitafo> molecule__: y
<molecule__> namoamitafo:) 一般不这样强制指定其实位置的吧, 一般是给出大小, 然后由分配者, 找到合适的起始位置的吧
<namoamitafo> molecule__: 我问你这个如何实现
<molecule__> namoamitafo:) 这个没必要吧
<namoamitafo> molecule__: 那就算了
<molecule__> namoamitafo:) 你想的呢
<MaskRay> molecule__: 给出大小，你来决定起始位置。但是一些缓冲区的一些位置已经被占据了
<molecule__> MaskRay:) 意思我懂
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 他认为这个程序没实际意义
<molecule__> namoamitafo:) 你的想法是用 数组和树来做??
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 树状数组你怎么二分的我没明白
<molecule__> namoamitafo:) 你象一般做法, 不指明起始位置, 而只给出大小, 一大把算法呢
<namoamitafo> molecule__: 最简单的做法是扫一下以前声请过的内存段, 然后逐一比较
<molecule__> namoamitafo:) 我是说不直接给出起始位置, 让分配api自己找合适的起始位置, 就没有冲突的问题, 但会有空闲总空间足够, 但分配不了的问题.
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 26行 x + k 的含义我一下子看不清
<namoamitafo> molecule__: 主要是我举不出例子
<molecule__> namoamitafo:) 我还在想
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 这个是这样，逐一确定 lowerbound 值的每一位
 * cfy namoamitafo and MaskRay
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 从最高位开始?
<molecule__> a {l=1, r=5} b {l=2,r=4}这个也冲突
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马~~~~~
<palomino|working> .....
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 比如要在 0-7 中找第一个 sum >= v 的位置
<namoamitafo> molecule__: 对
<test> hi
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 我大概明白你啥意思了, 因为树状数组分形结构, 所以(1, 2, ..., 2^k - 1)的结构和(2^k + 1, 2^k + 2, ..., 2^(k+1) - 1)的结构相同
<^k^> test, 好  ㍨ 
<test> ^_^  第一次用irc呢
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 嗯，sum 是和
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 所以如果跑到右子树里面去了, 就相当于扣掉左子树的和
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 我 sum 白写了
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 要的吧, 你做的不是 v -= ...
<namoamitafo> Ma
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: if (x+k < n && a[x+k] < v) x += k, v -= a[x];
<XwinX> 啊啊啊啊啊啊啊
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: lower_bound(n, v)是说最小的t, 让 u[1] + u[2] + ... + u[t] >= v?
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 我这里 getSum(x) == a[0..x-1]
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 我这里 lowerBound(n, v) 是最小的 t，让 a[0..t] >= v
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 我主要想明白下26行那里为啥是<不是<=
<namoamitafo> < v
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: = 的话其实落在左子树
<boy0123> 又掉了
<boy0123> kiss_kill:) 你想学 python ????
<boy0123> kiss_kill:) 为什么选 python 呢
<kiss_kill> boy0123: 恩
<boy0123> kiss_kill:) 为什么不选 c++ 呢
<kiss_kill> boy0123: 因为环境配置方便嘛，ubuntu feodra等发行版都不需要配置环境  可以直接用。而且跨平台，又没java那么bt
<boy0123> c 党, c++ 党拉人了
<kiss_kill> 哈哈
<boy0123> :)
<boy0123> kiss_kill:) 好吧, 我不懂 python. 不过 vic 懂
<cfy> why not common lisp....
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 我有一点一下子反应不过来树状数组的情况
<cfy> aptitude install sbcl
<cfy> that's all
<boy0123> kiss_kill:) 他现在不在, 等晚上吧
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 比如6个元素
<boy0123> 什么树
<MaskRay> why not haskell....
<kiss_kill> 我在网上的那个最基础的教程，感觉还是不行，他们引用的例子都引用了很多后面没学到的函数，有点看不懂代码了
<MaskRay> aptitude install ghc
<MaskRay> that's all
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: a[1], a[1..2], a[3], a[1..4], a[5] a[5..6]
<tusooa> \e9nd, Why not Perl
<MaskRay> why not Tcl
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 他怎么顺利的走到a[5..6]这棵树的
<tusooa> cfy: MaskRay: 别争了。
<boy0123> kiss_kill:) 函数为函数, 语言为语言, 先弄懂语言自身, 函数 python 官网本身应该有函数帮助的
<namoamitafo> boy0123: 你到底C还C++
<kiss_kill> 关键很多代码例子  都是引用的一些没见过的函数，心烦 呵呵
<boy0123> kiss_kill:) 问这里谁是 python 党
<tusooa> cfy: 你不讲，对beginners,推荐perl的。
<boy0123> namoamitafo:) c++ 党
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 如果 sum(a[1..4]) < v 那么应该在 a[5..6]，否则在 a[1..4]
<scriptkids> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=48&t=337416
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - gvim打开后一会儿就会自动关闭
<boy0123> namoamitafo:) 你什么遍历方法
<cfy> tusooa: scheme
<boy0123> namoamitafo:) 有广度, 有深度
<MaskRay> kiss_kill: 你学了 Perl，那些 sed awk cut tr 都不用了学了
<kiss_kill> 易语言 嘎嘎
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 主要是很奇怪的1..8的时候, 1..4失败了进入的是5..8
<kiss_kill> 认定了就不改了，好好学python
<namoamitafo> boy0123: 不懂
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 很奇怪的是树状数组这个结构竟然不需要父节点的存在也能走到儿子
<MaskRay> tusooa: 展示下 Perl 的魔力
<kiss_kill> 网上书是不少，偶也买了几本。
<kiss_kill> 也顺便下载了一些，不过看得没头绪
<leo> Learn Python The Hard way
<boy0123> namoamitafo:) 看你遍历的方式啊, 有俩种, 1是遍历到叶子, 2是每次遍历每个孩子
<kiss_kill> leo: why？
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 1..8 不奇怪吧，奇怪的是 1..6 走到 5..6，这时 7..8 是虚拟的
<tusooa> \e9nd, emacs卡了。
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 对的, 我是说1..6的情况, 我的意思是和1..8对比竟然可以跳空某些点
<boy0123> namoamitafo:) 看你用什么方式而已
<leo> http://learnpythonthehardway.org/book/
<^k^> ⇪ title: Learn Python The Hard Way, 2nd Edition — Learn Python The Hard Way, 2nd Edition
<namoamitafo> boy0123: Too hard!!!
<boy0123> namoamitafo:) 好吧我退出了
<leo> 看看就知道了
<boy0123> 具体的结构不知道, 半路说的, 弄不明白
<boy0123> namoamitafo:) 可能我说的和你说的不是一回事, 我不参与了. 我只是断断续续的. 不知上下文
<MaskRay> boy0123: fenwick tree，又名 binary indexed tree，中译：树状数组
<boy0123> MaskRay:) 你说的, 概念明白, 具体结构不知道. 不说了, 对我来说有点力不从心
<boy0123> python 党出来, 有人找组织
<kiss_kill> 估计都在敲代码 嘎嘎
<boy0123> kiss_kill:)
<MaskRay> Haskell 党果然势单力薄……
<boy0123> kiss_kill:) lua 貌似也越来越流行了
<boy0123> MaskRay:) haskell??? 函数式语言??? 和 lisp 一类型的???
<kiss_kill> pre也蛮流行的
<boy0123> 没听说过 re
<boy0123> pre
<boy0123> centerpoint:) 出来
<kiss_kill> perl  打错了
<tusooa> ls
<boy0123> :)
<boy0123> rm -rf tusooa
<boy0123> sudo rm -rf tusooa
<MaskRay> boy0123: functional 上比 lisp 专注
<boy0123> MaskRay:) 哦
<boy0123> format c: /s
<kiss_kill> sudo rm  -rd /   嘎嘎
<boy0123> 格式化 freenode 的 c 盘
<happyaron> 不是说lisp时xml语言么……
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 你对树状数组了解非常深刻啊
<boy0123> happyaron:) 不是吧
<MaskRay> xml 比 lisp 晚
<boy0123> happyaron:) autocad 也用他呢
<happyaron> 不懂不懂，道听途说
<boy0123> 杜绝谣言
<boy0123> 谣言说 MaskRay 是个女子
<namoamitafo> boy0123: 啥format
<boy0123> .......
<MaskRay> cfy: lisp 党好像很唾弃 xml...
<boy0123> 格式化 啊
<happyaron> o
<MaskRay> shred tusooa
<happyaron> MaskRay: 拜见女侠
 * Kandu 鄙視唾棄 xml 的 lisp 黨
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: shred现在不用了
<boy0123> MaskRay:) 有没有更好的替代 xml 呢
<tusooa> MaskRay: why?
<kiss_kill> 有没有谁双系统的时候  试过 sudo rm -rd *.exe   ？
<MaskRay> happyaron: 师太好
<boy0123> Kandu:) lisp 真的是 xml 的????
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: but many modern file  sys‐
<namoamitafo>        tem  designs do not satisfy this assumption.
<happyaron> MaskRay: 师太不在家
<happyaron> MaskRay: 方丈在此
<MaskRay> ...
<kiss_kill> 我吐
<tusooa> 原来的perl-er,这俩咋都转了。
<boy0123> 方丈住尼姑庵???
<Kandu> cfy: gnu 主頁上看到有 guile 的
<happyaron> 方丈是白天上班去庙里，下班回家
<happyaron> lol
<tusooa> ...
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 我知道，man 里写得嘛，COW 的不行
<boy0123> guile 是啥, 第二次听人说了
<namoamitafo> 出家人是不能和异性在 a) 无别人的情况下同处一事 b) 说话别人听不见.
<MaskRay> happyaron: 方丈，namoamitafo 就在你面前啊
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 对了, 这题应该是这次BOI里面最复杂的题了.
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 你都看过了？
<happyaron> MaskRay: 你度了他吧
<happyaron> :q
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 说错了, Day 1
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • 返回值问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=337420 如下脚本： /usr/bin/ftp -n $remote_host << EOF user $remote_user $remote_passwd binary prompt lcd $local_dir_dwonload cd Update$DATE mget $down_list bye EOF if [ $? -ne 0 ];then echo "Download abnormal" exit fi echo "hellp" 当下载遇到错误是自动退出,不再输出hello了， 各位大侠如何实现，我上面的实现不了  ...
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 方丈不知道 namoamitafo 么？
<MaskRay> happyaron: 方丈不知道 namoamitafo 么？
<happyaron> MaskRay: 不知
<happyaron> pastebinit类似的脚本，哪个好啊？
<namoamitafo> happyaron: pastebinit有啥不好
<MeaCulpa1> .
<MeaCulpa1> wgetpaste
<happyaron> namoamitafo: 默认pastebin.com，不知道咋改
<MaskRay> happyaron: 果然是位开光大师，佛都不念的
<happyaron> MaskRay: let me have a look
<happyaron> MaskRay: 那得找释大师，我是专心上班的。
<MeaCulpa> ...
<MeaCulpa> MaskRay: xml貌似这边都唾弃
<MeaCulpa> 任何让grep都无所作为的文本，在这里都被唾弃
<namoamitafo> happyaron: 更新到expermental源里面的, 然后man下, 那个版本可以有个配置文件
<namoamitafo> happyaron: 或者你不嫌麻烦就一直-b http://......就可以了
<MaskRay> pastebinit 比 wgetpaste 好哪里了
<MeaCulpa> google+ ps 大赛... https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-8J-0Ot6KSks/ThIW_m-XjjI/AAAAAAAAAPA/o_W14RHCjcE/w320/zidane.gif
<Kandu> MeaCulpa: 那是那傢伙找錯工具了，取 xml 里資料不用 xsltproc 卻用 grep 能怪誰
<MeaCulpa> :P
<MeaCulpa> Kandu: 人类积累了30年的行编辑知识，xml完全无视，老头老太们当然不喜欢
<MeaCulpa> 当然只要出个标准规定每个tag必须占一行，还是可以的
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: wgetpaste是啥? 脚本还是二进制?
<MeaCulpa> namoamitafo: 看名字，就是个用wget的脚本嘛
 * MeaCulpa 为啥不是curlpaste呢...
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: wgetpaste 哪个服务商没被墙？
<MeaCulpa> happyaron: ...pastebin没给墙吧
<MeaCulpa> zlin也没墙吧
<happyaron> MeaCulpa: 我这里打不开pastebin.ca
<happyaron> :q
<happyaron> Failed to get url for "zlin".
<happyaron> "zlin" is not supported by postdata().
<MeaCulpa> http://zlin.dk/
<MaskRay> MeaCulpa: 除了 wget -r，其他 wget 的功能 curl 都能做吧
<^k^> ⇪ title: Nothing to see here. Move along...
<boy0123> 原来龙芯还运行不了win8 啊
<boy0123> 官网上有人说 13亿人, 中国应该搞个 软硬件 自成一体的
<MeaCulpa> happyaron: http://pastebin.com/KBz3Ustw
<boy0123> 龙芯电脑 加什么 系统呢
<namoamitafo> 我们还没啥操作系统呢
<MeaCulpa> com可以，ca是啥...
<happyaron> ok, com可以
<boy0123> namoamitafo:) 快了, 龙芯出来了, 应该 龙软 很快就出来了
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 对了, 那个h = 0 or 1是图固有性质还是那个特殊的图拥有的特殊性质
<boy0123> 龙系统
<boy0123> 非 linux 和 windows 的龙系统, 热烈期盼中
<MeaCulpa> ...
<jyfl987> boy0123: 中国人最好自己用一套基因 :]
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 应该都有，你的分析我还是不懂
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 不对的
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 我多加了一个假设
<boy0123> jyfl987:) 哦, 也对.
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 什么假设
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 就是那个 进入 = 出去 人数
<boy0123> namoamitafo:) 怎么又讨论 进去/出去 了
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 样例好像符合。假如这样，怎么分析
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 没假设的也能解决的话就应该考虑没有假设的情况
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 你的分析好像很巧妙
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 我打算去查点资料, 对于一般的情况最好能解决.
<boy0123> 对了
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 代数上的确有这样的问题, 这个式子是一次函数和绝对值函数的叠加
<boy0123> 问个问题, 通过 dbus 显式信息的机制是怎么样的
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 这方面的结果应该是电子计算机发展之后的结果
<boy0123> 系统通知栏的机制是怎么样的, 显式一个信息, 会吧前一个信息覆盖掉吗
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 因为我知道 f(x) = |x - a[1]| + |x - a[2]| + ... + |x - a[n]| 这种看似简单的函数, 他的最大/最小值是1952年的结果, 叫做Butchart-Moster
<boy0123> 系统通知栏的 dbus 路径是什么
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 所以我觉得那个h也许是某种研究结果下的特例, 而不是你说的啥"拿来迷惑人"的.
<jiero> 手机终于要升级完毕了。。。
<jiero> 一个Linux下共享X到另一个Linux叫什么来着？
<jiero> 反正是那种技术。
<jiero> 只记得用x打头。
<jiero> 手机 Debian 也升级到 Sid。
<MaskRay> xdmcp
<jiero> 不是那个好像。
<jiero> x ph 啥啥。
<jiero> Xephyr！
<jiero> Ｍｅａ
<jiero> ï¼­
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: windows上能传文件到linux么? 局域网络
<jiero> MeaCulpa: Xephyr 你用过吗？似乎很多模拟手机就用那个。
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: netcat
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 能用ssh么
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 啥
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: freesshd
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 问 MeaCulpa 怎么搞的
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: windows上我只要client就醒了
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 行了
<namoamitafo> MeaCulpa: Hi
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: OIer很少去考察一个问题怎么来的, 更满足于一个答案.
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 嗯
<cfy> MaskRay: yeah,maybe they think the xml is not as good as list in lisp.
<cfy> Kandu: guile is really slow XD,and gcl is not good as well
<collboy2009> 如下脚本：
<collboy2009> /usr/bin/ftp -n $remote_host << EOF
<collboy2009> user  $remote_user $remote_passwd
<collboy2009> binary
<collboy2009> prompt
<collboy2009> lcd $local_dir_dwonload
<collboy2009> cd  Update$DATE
<collboy2009> mget $down_list
<^k^> collboy2009:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过5行贴至 paste.ubuntu.com 或 code.bulix.org 图片帖至 kimag.es
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 返回值问题
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 有一个可能的解释方法, 非常生硬, 问题改成: 对有向图G = (V, E)的每个顶点v做一个标号h[v], 最小化 \sum_{(u, v) \in E}{max\{h[v] - h[u], 0\}}, 其中h[s] = 0, h[t] = 1.
<collboy2009> 大侠们，我发了个贴，帮小弟看看哇http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=337420
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: max外面还要乘以c(u, v)
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 这应该是对的
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 最小化 \sum_{(u, v) \in E}{max\{c(u, v) * (h[v] - h[u]), 0\}}
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 引理: max{ax, 0} >= bx, 其中0 <= b <= b
<billcan> 求助！！我的oss4编译失败了，现在开机喇叭一直响。谁能告诉我该怎么办？？
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 晚上再说吧
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 我在vim写好然后pastebin
<silverzhao> 求教：用arch的同学，怎样实现在空闲一段时间后自动睡眠呢？
<inuyasha> 求教下，linux下有什么python的IDE比较好？至少支持语法高亮，函数折叠这样
<happyaron> 都谁在debian/ubuntu上用conky？
<tenzu> 三个问题只回一个...
<inuyasha> 我用conky呀～显示下CPU和温度之类的挺方便～最近这么热
<happyaron> 傻了吧，维护conkey那人都好长时间不理他的包了
<kiss_kill> python老大来了不？
<kiss_kill> 嘿嘿，小弟准备入伙哦
<happyaron> conky
<billcan> 求助！！我的oss4编译失败了，现在开机喇叭一直响。谁能告诉我该怎么办？？
<nwpu0p> 呵呵
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: http://pastebin.com/VSkzfyQs
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 没有在LaTeX中编译过(本机没有TexLive), 不知道语法是否有问题
<fyodor> namoamitafo: 空格换行不分么？
<wangcong> 有没有半自动的 ubuntu 打包脚本？
<wangcong> 我指的是 live-cd
<wangcong> 以前有个 remaster 什么的脚本
<Evanescence> wangcong: 那个remastersys算是脚本？
<boy0123> vic 在不
<boy0123> alvin_rxg:) 问你一个问题
<Evanescence> wangcong: 好像算，
<namoamitafo> fyodor: 不是代码
<boy0123> alvin_rxg:) 错误用 系统的通知区域显式, 还是自己的 trayicon 显式 好, 那个更符合习惯
<wangcong> 我刚才 google 了一下找到了
<wangcong> http://david.decotigny.free.fr/wiki/wakka.php?wiki=RemasterUbuntu
<^k^> ⇪ title: DavidDecotigny:RemasterUbuntu
<alvin_rxg> "错误"？
<wangcong> 不错
<boy0123> alvin_rxg:) 对
<boy0123> alvin_rxg:) 例如 硬盘错误
<alvin_rxg> "???"
<boy0123> alvin_rxg:) 例如 内容无法找到
<boy0123> ....
<boy0123> alvin_rxg:) 我发觉用系统通知, notifications 来显式错误更好一点
<wangcong> boy0123: 当然是用系统的好点
<boy0123> alvin_rxg:) 用过 unity 吗
<boy0123> wangcong:) 用过 unity 吗
<wangcong> 没有
<wangcong> 我对 gnome3 不太感兴趣
<alvin_rxg> boy0123: 没
<wangcong> 我其实在用 linux mint
<boy0123> unity 取消了 tray icon 了, 默认的是, 我的程序的小图标显示不了. 不知道 unity 是否还有 系统通知区域
<boy0123> wangcong:) 哦
<pointer> 啊啊啊
<pointer> ！！！。。。
<boy0123> 谁用过 unity 的
<boy0123> 露下脸
<boy0123> 谁用过 unity 的
<boy0123> 露下脸
<boy0123> gnome3 的也行, 是否取消了系统通知区域
<jiero> 为啥Opera超过 20 个标签就。。。容易卡死。。
<namoamitafo> Firefox!
<fyodor> namoamitafo: 我是说 TeX
<boy0123> jiero:) 你没事用什么 opera
<namoamitafo> fyodor: 我知道, 我不是严格的TeX代码, 只是为了方便表述恭喜
<namoamitafo> fyodor: 共享
 * fyodor iwl3945 就没有降温的方法吗？悲剧了..
<namoamitafo> fyodor: 我不懂TeX
<fyodor> namoamitafo: 哦，误解。@@
<wxg4net> boy0123, gnome3 bug多多
 * jiero 不理解：现在能用Opera都招人。。。
<fyodor> X60 开无线，那个烫哦，唉
<wangcong> boy0123: unity 好像是不让有自己的图标
<wangcong> 对不起我把 unity 和 gnome3 混为一谈了
<wangcong> 都是不用 ubuntu 的缘故
<alvin_rxg> boy0123: 都不可靠，使用 xmessage 吧
<wangcong> 我个人觉得 unity 和 gnome 3 都不算成功
<wangcong> 对未来的 gui 不报希望
<wangcong> mint 的主题就不错
<happyaron> cfy: ping
<cfy> happyaron: hi
<wangcong> 现在 mint 就有追赶 ubuntu 的意思
<cfy> happyaron: do you know the things about the release party (partically in wenzhou) ?
<cfy> happyaron:  i think the release party in wenzhou is canceled....
<happyaron> cfy: you're right, canceled
<lubcat> mint有泛ubuntu化的趋势
<cfy> happyaron:  知道什么情况么?我在qq群里问了,也没人说
<happyaron> cfy: 因为礼品没到，他们就取消了
<wangcong> 什么叫泛 ubuntu
<cfy> happyaron: 哦.太可惜了. ems寄的?
<wangcong> 我记得在 04 年时，为了有一个打包很精干的发行版
<wangcong> 人们开始注意 ubuntu
<wangcong> 现在 mint 打包更加合理了
<wangcong> 而且 fedora 在做开发平台方面也不错
<wangcong> 基本上 ubuntu 就没有优势了
<boy0123> alvin_rxg:) xmessage 怎么样的啊. 一无所知呢
<happyaron> cfy: 不是，因为卡海关了
<wangcong> boy0123: 在开发什么软件？
<namoamitafo> Ubuntu 易用
<boy0123> alvin_rxg:) 会自己弹出信息的? 是不是 普遍的 东西 的吗
<namoamitafo> cfy: 你有QQ? ......
<cfy> happyaron: 海关?难道礼品不是同步发的么?
<boy0123> wangcong:) 一个 离线的 基于 atomPub 发布协议 的内容管理软件
<happyaron> cfy: 很多东西被海关卡了很久
<boy0123> alvin_rxg:) 会自己弹出信息的? 是不是 普遍的 东西 的吗?
<wangcong> 将来介质变化了，带宽也跟上了，就可以做整个 DVD 的介质
<cfy> happyaron:  哎,悲剧
<boy0123> happyaron:) 海关卡了?? 人没被卡就好.
<alvin_rxg> 不确定
<cfy> namoamitafo: 有啊,你有么....
<alpha080> 谁有新大陆机顶盒？
<wangcong> 内容管理是什么概念
<boy0123> alvin_rxg:) 那我还是用回 系统通知 吧
<alpha080> 偶不会用，没说明书，
<namoamitafo> cfy: 主要是你怎么到那里去问啥ubuntu
<wangcong> mint 要比 ubuntu 易用
<cfy> namoamitafo:  #linux-wz,常年我一个人......只有qq群里的有人.你说我怎么办?
<boy0123> wangcong:) 就是将服务器的博客啥的, 当本地文件看待. 增加, 删除,修改, 在本地中完成, 在适当的时候更新到服务器中
<cfy> namoamitafo: 我现在也不去#linux-wz了.
<alpha080> 没网络，悲剧了
<namoamitafo> cfy: 那里干啥的
<cfy> namoamitafo: 本地的linux群啊.温州的
<wangcong> 那个可以用 nas 解决
<wangcong> 二级 nas 就可以
<cfy> namoamitafo: 和shanghai不能比.....
<Sean^King> hi all
<namoamitafo> cfy: 上海有? 我还不知道
<cfy> namoamitafo: shlug啊,你不知道?!
<^k^> Sean^King, 好  ㍫ 
<namoamitafo> cfy: 恩
<wangcong> boy0123: 为啥非要管理软件
<cfy> namoamitafo: 其实我也参加过一次shlug的聚会
<namoamitafo> cfy: 那里讨论啥的
<wangcong> 现有工具链难道不够用？
<cfy> namoamitafo: 你说哪个?温州linuxqq群,还是shlug?
<boy0123> wangcong:) 因为我不想浏览器中弄
<namoamitafo> cfy: shlug
<boy0123> wangcong:) 什么工具链
<wangcong> boy0123: ftp nas
<cfy> namoamitafo: 啥都有.
<cfy> namoamitafo: 线上主要是 maillist
<dreamysirc> cfy: 有美女！！！
<namoamitafo> cfy: 报bug的?
<wangcong> 方式很多
<boy0123> wangcong:) 你 ftp 更新博客吗, nas 更新 google 日历???
<cfy> namoamitafo: 聊linux的.....
<cfy> namoamitafo: 报谁的bug啊.....
<namoamitafo> cfy: linux有啥好聊
<wangcong> boy0123: 我觉得应该是那样
<jiero> 有没有比IRC更适合的聊天室？ 可以发更多东西的？
<cfy> dreamysirc: 谁?
<namoamitafo> cfy: kernel hacking?
<wangcong> 我不写博客
<boy0123> wangcong:) 我的东西 基于 atomPub 协议, 支持 大部分 google 的应用
<cfy> namoamitafo: 有阿.各种东西阿.....
<namoamitafo> cfy: 我进去看看
<namoamitafo> cfy: ......\
<cfy> namoamitafo: 最近比较欢乐的是求 urltedit啥的linux版本的sn码的.....
<cfy> 结果开始骂起来了.....
<boy0123> wangcong:) 有专门写博客的客户端. 但我的, 除了博客还可以做其他的应用, 只要是基于 atompub协议的, 都行
<cfy> 然后,有些人被封号.....
<namoamitafo> cfy: 你说的是啥, freenode的那个?
<cfy> namoamitafo: google groups ,shlug
<boy0123> wangcong:) 且写完不直接上传, 因为我写什么东西都不能一次写完, 我知道我啥.
<lainme> boy0123: blueghost?
<wangcong> boy0123: atompub 是协议， ftp  也是协议
<namoamitafo> cfy: 哦, google groups 我从来不上的
<dreamysirc> cfy: 求urltedit的linux的sn码
<namoamitafo> 啥urltedit
<boy0123> wangcong:) 你直接用不了 ftp 协议来更新博客 啊
<dreamysirc> namoamitafo: 估计是好东西
<boy0123> lainme:) 我是地下党
<wangcong> 那是google 的问题
<dreamysirc> boy0123: 你是大叔党
<lainme> boy0123: 改名党
<dreamysirc> lainme: 大婶党
<lainme> dreamysirc: 正太党
<cfy> dreamysirc:  我是emacser
<dreamysirc> cfy: lisp控党
<cfy> namoamitafo: maillist
<namoamitafo> cfy: 我google了下能搜索到的只有1页
<boy0123> wangcong:) 我还有个自己写的 基于 atomPub 的 cms 呢. 有了这个东西, 我可以用 atomPub 写很多应用, 所有应用都可以在我的客户端里管理
<boy0123> lainme:) 我是地下党
<namoamitafo> cfy: 啥urltedit
<boy0123> dream1986:) 说暗号, 天龙盖地虎
<dreamysirc> boy0123: 虎地盖龙天
<boy0123> dream1986:) 不对, 不是自己人
<dreamysirc> boy0123: 暗号暗号：我是女人
<cfy> namoamitafo: dreamysirc UltraEdit Linux
<boy0123> dream1986:) 我觉不会跟你说, 我是 blueghost
<cfy> namoamitafo: dreamysirc: 唉,不用这个软件...所以...
<dreamysirc> boy0123: 这么巧，我也不会跟你说我是blueghost
<dreamysirc> cfy: 所以就省略号？？？！！！
<boy0123> dreamysirc:) blueghost 来了, 快踢他. 我举报 是 dreamysirc
<Kandu> cfy: ultraedit?
<cfy> Kandu: 对
<namoamitafo> cfy: 我用过
<cfy> dreamysirc: 所以难免拼错嘛,哈哈
<Kandu> cfy: shlug 裡面幾個人可夠混蛋的
<dreamysirc> boy0123: 哦，大叔，blueghost就这么面目可狰？
<boy0123> alvin_rxg:) 你这管理员怎么当的, blueghost 来了, 你不踢他. 我举报 dreamysirc 是blueghost
<boy0123> dream1986:) 谁原意当 地下党人啊
<dreamysirc> boy0123: 我是blueghost我怕谁，嘻嘻
<boy0123> :)
<boy0123> dreamysirc:) 你等着被踢吧
<namoamitafo> cfy: 那好东西啊
<dreamysirc> boy0123: 我是天上党，遨游于碧海上之晴空~~~~~~~~
<boy0123> 比我还水
<dreamysirc> boy0123: 不是关小黑屋么？
<boy0123> 不说了
<cfy> Kandu: 我也这么觉得.
<namoamitafo> cfy: 你emacs能编辑二进制文件?
<wangcong> 谁对开发编译器感兴趣
<cfy> namoamitafo: hexl-mode
<dreamysirc> lainme: 美女好，计算机几级了？
<boy0123> wangcong:) 什么编译器
<win7> 。。。
<wangcong> 类似 gcc 的编译器
<dreamysirc> cfy: 最近除了lisp有啥好推荐~~~~~~~~``
<namoamitafo> cfy: o
<lainme> dreamysirc: 二级C
<boy0123> alvin_rxg:) 想学习 自动机 跟着 wangcong . 他要做编译器, 编译器一定得涉及 自动机
<wangcong> 不仅仅是自动机
<dreamysirc> lainme: 还是不懂~~~~，未来在弄~~~~~~~~~~
<boy0123> wangcong:) 当然不仅仅是自动机, 但是其中一部分
<dreamysirc> wangcong: 莫非是永动机？
<lainme> dreamysirc: 真是正太？
<boy0123> alvin_rxg:) 想学的话 找 wangcong
<namoamitafo> cfy: 太强了
<wangcong> ...
<namoamitafo> cfy: xxd
<cfy> dreamysirc: opera 11.50不错
<dreamysirc> lainme: 呵呵，大婶你老了
<namoamitafo> cfy: 原来还真不知道
<lubcat> ....乱战。
<dreamysirc> cfy: 我也觉得不错
<wangcong> 我也是想请教几个问题
<boy0123> wangcong:) 请教什么问题
<boy0123> wangcong:) 什么编译器
<boy0123> wangcong:) 显得有语言吧. 你想弄另一个 c 编译器???
<wangcong> 我就是发愁语言部分
<boy0123> wangcong:) 介绍你, 做个 python 的编译器
<namoamitafo> cfy: 我现在用vim能力也许还不如别人UltraEdit
<wangcong> python我看过
<wangcong> 我些疑问
<dreamysirc> wangcong: 居然都能做编译器了~~~~~~~~~
<Kandu> namoamitafo: vim 配合 xxd 很是舒服
<wangcong> 还是不会做
<namoamitafo> Kandu: 不知道有啥用
<boy0123> wangcong:) 弄个中文语言
<Kandu> namoamitafo: 呃，其實我也不常用，直接都 hexedit 了
<boy0123> wangcong:) 适合中国人的 编程语言
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • Xen下装Radhat AS5.0找不到images/stage2.img http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=337432 各位大侠，请多多帮助啊！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 wangyoubang — 2011-07-05 19:50
<namoamitafo> Kandu: 你经常用机器语言编程?
<boy0123> 机器语言? 01??
<Kandu> namoamitafo: 不是，有時候要改磁盤
<boy0123> Kandu:) 厉害, 膜拜
<namoamitafo> MaskRay`: http://pastebin.com/VSkzfyQs
<namoamitafo> Kandu: 看得懂?
<wangcong> 有没有人有兴趣，搞懂 gcc 编译器
<Kandu> namoamitafo: 嗯，懂一點
<fyodor> wangcong: 直接到 CU 上去吧，有人会感兴趣的
<wangcong> chinaunix?
<namoamitafo> Kandu: 修改啥? mba?
<jiero> Linux Libertine 字体更新了哦。
<jiero> http://sourceforge.net/projects/linuxlibertine/files/linuxlibertine/5.1.3-2/
<^k^> ⇪ title: LinuxLibertine.org - Browse /linuxlibertine/5.1.3-2 at SourceForge.net
<boy0123> wangcong:) 你自己先搞清除要搞什么语言的编译器, 自己显得有个计划吧.
<boy0123> wangcong:) 你啥都没想好怎么找人啊
<namoamitafo> wangcong: 搞汇编语言的编译器吧, 应该比高级语言啥好
<wangcong> 汇编不用 编译
<boy0123> wangcong:) 找机器语言的编译器
<Kandu> namoamitafo: 寫 http://code.google.com/p/kinfs/ 的 mkfs 的時候用來建立一結構做測試，以前寫 mbr boot 的時候也有用到
<^k^> ⇪ title: kinfs - K Index Node File System - Google Project Hosting
<wangcong> 我想先搞懂 gcc
<wangcong> 但代码太多
<boy0123> wangcong:) 好像网上有说编译器源里的, 你看过没有
<wangcong> 看着真费劲
<boy0123> wangcong:) 好像网上有说编译器原理的, 你看过没有
<namoamitafo> 看gas
<Kandu> wangcong: 只要看前端就好了，如果只想做個編譯器的話
<wangcong> 看过编译原理的，但差距还是很大
<wangcong> 前端差异很大
<wangcong> 不能掌握搞编译器的精髓
<Kandu> wangcong: 哦，你是想從頭寫到尾啊，佩服
<wangcong> 想先掌握 gcc
<wangcong> 适当的时候自己写一个
<boy0123> 没作用
<boy0123> alvin_rxg:) 用系统通知, 没作用
<dreamysirc> alvin_rxg: 德国大都是用linux么？
<boy0123> dreamysirc:) 德国用龙芯 + 红旗 linux
<jiero> dreamysirc: 当然不是，也是少数派， 1/20以下。
<jiero> 失败了，彻底删除Debian
<dreamysirc> jiero: 你是luojie么？
<jiero> dreamysirc: 是吧。
<dreamysirc> jiero: ~~~~~~啥意思？~~~~~~~~~`
<dreamysirc> jiero: 难道算一半？
<jiero> dreamysirc: 你不也说了一半么。。。
<dreamysirc> jiero: 因为另一半我忘记了！！！
<jiero> dreamysirc: 所以我也不能确定。
<dreamysirc> jiero: 难道要别人来认可你只有一半么~~~~~~~~~~
<dreamysirc> jiero: 半个人你好~~~~~~~~
<jiero> dreamysirc: 完人你好。
<dreamysirc> jiero: 羞涩啊~~~~~羞涩啊~~~~~~~~~
<Kandu> jiero: 嗯，你把 debian 刪了?
<CyrusYzGTt>  jiero 太浪費了，，，
<jiero> .oicebot praise dreamysirc
<dreamysirc> jiero: 假如有人问，你是dreamy么，我会说是的，假如他再问，你是dreamysirc么，我会说，这你妹的！！！
<CyrusYzGTt> .oicebot shout jiero
<jiero> Kandu: 没错。删了
<CyrusYzGTt> .oicebot shut jiero
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 你还在。
<CyrusYzGTt> .oicebot on
 * Oicebot 开始唠叨
<dreamysirc> jiero: 你就这样把大便扔了~~~~~~~~~
<CyrusYzGTt> .oicebot shut jiero
<jiero> .oicebot hug CyrusYzGTt
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 嗯，，我身體還活着
 * Oicebot 开心滴飞扑 CyrusYzGTt ,滚成一团，蹭蹭。
<Kandu> jiero: why
<CyrusYzGTt> .oicebot shout jiero
<jiero> Kandu: 我搞砸了。
<Kandu> jiero: 難道用 arch 了?
<namoamitafo> jiero: 现在用啥
<CyrusYzGTt> .oicebot off
<jiero> namoamitafo: 用 Maemo
<jiero> Kandu: debian升级失败，
<dreamysirc> jiero: maemo，n900？有种厚重的感觉~~~~~~~~~
<dreamysirc> jiero: 是砖头还是大哥大~~~~~~~
<jiero> dreamysirc: 都不是。
<jiero> dreamysirc: 不到200g吧。
<dreamysirc> jiero: 那厚度有些过分啊
<jiero> dreamysirc: 你就当成是相机。
<dreamysirc> jiero: 像素够看？
<jiero> dreamysirc: 外形是相机————话说这个是不是第一个开源相机额。。。
<dreamysirc> jiero: 外形像相机的手机，够狠啊诺基亚
<snoop_fy> 有没有对android里面的Adapter比较了解的，我总觉得自己不是很理解
<namoamitafo> Kandu: 他说的恐怕是Mobile Phone
<dreamysirc> jiero: 外形像大哥大的手机
<jiero> dreamysirc: 据说诺基亚的手机获得无数手机奖项——摄像头项目
<dreamysirc> jiero: 本身不是相机发家的么？
<jiero> dreamysirc: 不知道。
<dreamysirc> snoop_fy: 机器人要多少u和ram才不卡？
<Kandu> namoamitafo: 嗯，我意識到了
<jiero> Kandu: 哦忘了和你解释了。
<dreamysirc> jiero: 解释就是掩饰
<jiero> dreamysirc: 恩。
 * jiero 现在电脑单debian。
 * Kandu 高達250的智商，不用解釋的
<dreamysirc> jiero: 你的电脑只是是大便~~~~~~~~~
 * CyrusYzGTt gmlive的父神，，更新和改進 gmlive
<iFvwm> 250 真强
<iFvwm> CyrusYzGTt: 整天得巴这软件，自己去改
<dreamysirc> Kandu: 不是62500么~~~~~~~
<jiero> ... 快 是我的 2倍了。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> iFvwm§ 我不會改，，，看不懂
<Kandu> dreamysirc: :)
 * Kandu afk good night
<iFvwm> 斗篷都找不管这了。别人接手的。你出钱吧。
<snoop_fy> dreamysirc<< 不知道。。。模拟器确实不是做的很好
<dreamysirc> snoop_fy: 你是模拟器的？x86架构还是sdk的？
<snoop_fy> dreamysirc<< 调代码的时候一般都用的模拟器啊，好像官方的sdk只有x86的版本
<dreamysirc> snoop_fy: sdk卡死了！！！
<snoop_fy> dreamysirc<< 。。。。升级机器。。
<dreamysirc> snoop_fy: 打怪能升级么？
<jiero> 。。。
<snoop_fy> dreamysirc<< 打怪的经验比较少，还有可能会受伤，还是跑任务吧
<NoIE> 可以去中关村刷装备。
<jiero> 谁知道 Meego 的软件有多少？编译除外。
<NoIE> jiero: http://tech.163.com/digi/11/0703/18/782DS21R00161MAH.html
<dreamysirc> NoIE: 没办法，boss太强大了，老是刷回泉水~~~~~~~~
<^k^> ⇪ title: 真不适合上网本！MeeGo系统初体验_网易数码
<dreamysirc> jiero: meego，tx加intel？
<soiamso> jiero: nokia 就是傻x, 开发人员都不知道搞win 还是搞meego.
<dreamysirc> soiamso: 知道搞手机就对了
<jiero> dreamysirc: ？
<jiero> soiamso: 让他们自己选择阿。
<jiero> soiamso: 要不就搞QT的，要不就搞Windows
<jiero> soiamso: 一下子抓住两拨人。。。
<soiamso> dreamysirc: 开发的又不是傻的，只有250智商的放精力到 nokia 身上
<rick_bug> 有木有c程序员啊！？
<namoamitafo> 有问题直接问, 这里懂C的很多的, 虽然我不懂
<dreamysirc> soiamso: 两手都要抓，两手都要硬，这是硬道理
<dreamysirc> soiamso: 不懂可以去看邓小平理论~~~~~~~~~~
<rick_bug> 原来这样啊   哈哈
<soiamso> meego 目前只支持 msn 就知道，一帮不过脑的
<dreamysirc> jiero: meego不是现在是腾讯加intel的组合么？
<jiero> dreamysirc: 我不知道。我记忆里是 Intel+AMD+Nokia+Linux基金会的组合
<dreamysirc> jiero: 诺基亚不是退出了么？
<jiero> dreamysirc: 挂名？
<soiamso> meego  是QT的，风格却不像 KDE , 倒像 GNOME 还不如上Meamo
<soiamso> dreamysirc: 那个界面风格抓不了几个qt的
<dreamysirc> soiamso: gtk美
<jiero> soiamso: 因为QT用户界面设计的本来就不好。。。
<jiero> soiamso: 或者说大多qt程序不够好。
<dreamysirc> jiero: 大多数qt程序很精细，很优秀
<soiamso> jiero: 没有贡献几个才是实话吧，整天搞 KDE的自有的大项目
<NoIE> 中证舟亦洲(周文天)媒体：【摆不平央视，但搞掂供电局】今天听大公报记者贺鹏飞说一
<jiero> 整上一堆选项，有什么推什么——起始就是太多了。
<NoIE> 则奇闻，央视焦点访谈前段时间曝光江苏某县一则“负面新闻”，该县获悉后，为了防止
<NoIE> 新闻在全县传播，竟然紧急停电，待焦点访谈结束后方才恢复供电，如此掩耳盗铃之举
<NoIE> 实在令人啼笑皆非。我高度怀疑是阜宁。http://163.fm/MZMpOh0
<jiero> dreamysirc: 我说的是界面选项复杂是QT程序的通病。
<jiero> 有必要把一堆东西都拉出来么？
<dreamysirc> jiero: 嗯，有必要~~~~~~
<jiero> dreamysirc: 。 无法接受
<dreamysirc> jiero: 世界要趋向精细话才更精彩！！！
<jiero> dreamysirc: 所以过时的全部展出界面应该取缔——qt那样的:D
<lwf808> ubuntu 11.04下安装vbox,在vbox中装ubuntu server,我怎么最方便在两个系统交换文件
<namoamitafo> Kandu: 做过windows, linux局域网内共享文件么
<lwf808> samba
<dreamysirc> jiero: 你对游戏认识很多啊，有国际象棋推荐么？要省资源的，linuxgame上我看过了
<namoamitafo> samba不会设置
<jiero> dreamysirc: 不知道，我只玩自己想要玩的。k
<dreamysirc> jiero: 例如尾随什么的么？一定是了，你这怪大叔~~~~~~~~~`
<jiero> dreamysirc: 那是什么？
<jiero> dreamysirc: 你难道是南瓜？
<dreamysirc> jiero: 你就是尾随萝莉的怪大叔
<dreamysirc> jiero: 南瓜是什么？
<jiero> dreamysirc: 我确实尾随萝莉。
<jiero> dreamysirc: 小萝莉。
<dreamysirc> jiero: 为啥叫做南瓜不是其他瓜？
<jiero> dreamysirc: 论坛里的某个
<dreamysirc> jiero: 哪个论坛？
<jiero> dreamysirc: Ubuntu IRC额。
<dreamysirc> jiero: 哪个是南瓜，报上名来~~~~~~~~
<jiero> dreamysirc: 抱歉，我只记得头像。
<NoIE> jiero: 月下叹逍遥？
<jiero> NoIE: 对。
<snoopy2556> 问下大家，empathy还能连上gtalk吗？
<jiero> .oicebot kiss NoIE
 * Oicebot 飞扑 NoIE ,用力地来了一个法式湿吻。
<dreamysirc> jiero: irc能看头像？
<jiero> dreamyirc: 自然不能。
<dreamysirc> jiero: 能中文名？
<jiero> dreamysirc: 。。。Ubuntu中文O:)论坛。。。
<dreamysirc> jiero: 我马上去看看！！！
<dreamysirc> jiero: 人多么？
<NoIE> jiero: 你的论坛ID是什么？
<jiero> dreamysirc: 人不多。
<happyaron> wine-thunder在ubuntu中文论坛上被封杀了？
<jiero> happyaron: 不是我干的。
<snoopy2556>  问下大家，empathy还能连上gtalk吗？
<dreamysirc> happyaron: 管理员？ jiero： 管理员？
<Evanescence> 怎么把各种标点去掉？比如smart. 这里去掉句号标点，其他的逗号，问号，感叹号都要包括，用cut，sed，awd什么的都可以，请问有什么简单的命令么？
<iDracaena> Evanescence: regexp?
<Evanescence> iDracaena: 恩
<happyaron> jiero: 不知道谁干的，反正是搜索不到了
<jiero> Google 新玩意 http://prizes.org/
<jiero> happyaron: 哦。是吗。很好我支持 >:)
<iDracaena> Evanescence: 有啥问题么？
 * jiero 本性暴露了。
<Evanescence> iDracaena: 啥问题？就是上面说的啊
<iFvwm> iDracaena: 别人作作业，你别告诉他。
<happyaron> ：）
<iFvwm> 太懒了的
<Evanescence> 汗。。。。
<iDracaena> iFvwm: 晕～原来是作业～
<Evanescence> 你猜的貌似不准
<happyaron> iFvwm: 拜神
<iDracaena> Evanescence: @_o
<Evanescence> 我用sdcv取词，每次双击都会跟上后面的标点，我希望加个alias到bashrc里
<iDracaena> iFvwm: 大叔好久不见啊～
<iFvwm> 哈皮，你咋不推了。
<iFvwm> iDracaena: 你多久不出来了。唉。干嘛去了
<iFvwm> Evanescence: 去论坛搜索现成的。改就是。
<iFvwm> 正则都不自己学的。就是懒虫嘛。
<iDracaena> iFvwm: 我投靠mac去了～
<Evanescence> iFvwm: 哦，明白了
<jiero> uget新版支持aria2作为后端 从lainme 那里知道的。
<iFvwm> iDracaena: 高级，送我2台嘛
<iFvwm> 记得是去卖机器的。
<MaskRay`> Evanescence: procmail 相关的？
<Evanescence> MaskRay`: 不是，是用在sdcv上
<iDracaena> iFvwm: 哪有啊，买了就穷了～
<iFvwm> 还没买？不是一直卖嘛。
<MaskRay`> Evanescence: 你要美化那些词典？
<jiero> Evanescence: 词典？
<Evanescence> MaskRay`: 怎么可能，只是在用鼠标点击取词的时候会自动取上标点，这样sdcv就会没有找到词，所以想用个alias在bashrc里把它去掉
<dreamysirc> 智器可以安装ubuntu?
<iDracaena> iFvwm: 买了啊，现在就是mac上～
<iFvwm> iDracaena: 哦。觉得好玩不。
<MaskRay`> Evanescence: 取词？哪里的？
<Evanescence> 就是sdcv，命令行版本的stardict
<iDracaena> iFvwm: 很不错啊，用着很舒服，硬件很好。
<dreamysirc> Evanescence: 貌似只能支持本地词典？
<iDracaena> iFvwm: 而且是个完整版unix，各种命令行都支持。
<iDracaena> iFvwm: 系统整合非常非常好。
<iFvwm> 多少钱买的阿
<jiero> Evanescence: 支持wordnet不？
<Evanescence> dreamysirc: 如果要网络的，写个脚本咯
<iDracaena> iFvwm: 有了dictionary后，基本不需要其他字典。
 * jiero 现在除了用wordnet就是直接搜互联网了。
<iFvwm> 自带中文输入法没
<iDracaena> iFvwm: 7300RMB吧。
<jiero> iDracaena: MacBook？
<iDracaena> iFvwm: iMac低配。
<iFvwm> 还不算贵。
<jiero> 哦。
<jiero> iMac哦。
<iFvwm> 以前的机器
<iDracaena> iFvwm: 新的啊～
<iFvwm> tenzu: 这家伙就舍得些。买得贵
<iFvwm> 1w多
<iDracaena> iFvwm: 自带的有，不过暂时用FIT
<CyrusYzGTt> ...我發現 i7-2630Qm有缺陷。。。我想索賠，，可是天朝沒有這種東西
<iDracaena> iFvwm: 果然是有钱人～
<iFvwm> iDracaena: 我在店子里面玩mac，看到那字体渲染，不太好哦。
<iDracaena> CyrusYzGTt: 啥是2630Qm？cpu型号？
<CyrusYzGTt> iDracaena§ 嗯，，intel i7 2630QM
<iFvwm> 截图看下屏幕吧。 iDracaena
<CyrusYzGTt> iDracaena§ 我後悔中。。。
<iDracaena> iFvwm: 字体很好啊～不用折腾～反锯齿啊，亚像素啊什么的，加上屏幕不错～
<rick_bug> 截个图瞅瞅
 * iFvwm 难道看的都是低档mac?
<jiero> iFvwm: 我现在这个Dell低配 买的时候都快 9000人民币了。。。
<iFvwm> jiero: 那你也舍得。。
<jiero> iFvwm: 最便宜阿。。。
<iFvwm> 袋鼠国的东西，咋这么贵
<jiero> iFvwm: 当时 最便宜的最强显卡笔记本。
<iFvwm> 啥时阿。
<jiero> iFvwm:  2008 :D
<iFvwm> lol
<iDracaena> iFvwm: 现在大家用什么图片暂存站？
<iFvwm> imagebin?
<iFvwm> imagebin.org	*
<iFvwm> imm.io
<iFvwm> kimag.es
<soiamso> CyrusYzGTt: AMD
<CyrusYzGTt> soiamso§ 什麼？？？我的所有積蓄都用來買 i7 2630QM和 GT550M了。。。沒有錢，，現在問媽媽拿錢。。
<soiamso> CyrusYzGTt: 买AMD 是绝对不用后悔的，起码 amd的内存控制器在 cpu 上
<soiamso> CyrusYzGTt: 多少钱？
<CyrusYzGTt> soiamso§ ...唉，，，要等 30年後纔有錢買新的電腦
<dreamysirc> CyrusYzGTt: 娶妻本都用上了~~~~~~~~~
<CyrusYzGTt> soiamso§ 嗯，，7500元，，這個是我被騙的價格
<soiamso> CyrusYzGTt: 那U 7500大洋？
<CyrusYzGTt> dreamysirc§ 我有你們陪，夠了，，不需要，，
<iFvwm> 。
<iFvwm> 估计是整机
<dreamysirc> CyrusYzGTt: 不是同志，不好意思~~~~~~~~~
<iFvwm> 没钱，还买这么贵的。还跑lin。蛋疼
<CyrusYzGTt> soiamso§ 嗯，天朝幣
<soiamso> CyrusYzGTt: 如果编程我买两台 APU ， distcc 也才4000左右...
<CyrusYzGTt> dreamysirc§ 我說的是 人族守望相助之情
<dreamysirc> iFvwm: 神，我们还未踏出社会啊，哪来的钱，向父母要？
<soiamso> CyrusYzGTt: 我不相信一台Intel 比两台 amd 快
<CyrusYzGTt> soiamso§ ....我不會這些。。。我只知道，，聽廣告的神侃
<dreamysirc> CyrusYzGTt: 我有幸灾乐祸之情，能用上么？
<CyrusYzGTt> soiamso§ ..我也不相信，，我不懂。。。
<dreamysirc> soiamso: amd的多核不是比intel好么？
<CyrusYzGTt> dreamysirc§ 能用，，不過，，有時會出現cpu不見了一核
<soiamso> CyrusYzGTt: 笔记本 7500大洋，也太奢侈了，很轻？
<CyrusYzGTt> soiamso§ ...2.5KG
<namoamitafo> MaskRay`: 重新编辑了下 http://pastebin.com/Y0DUz1Gg
<CyrusYzGTt> soiamso§ 那是加電池的重量
<soiamso> CyrusYzGTt: 不值7500， 3500 足够了，如果要连电池1.5KG的加1000也可以了吧
<iDracaena> iFvwm: http://imagebin.org/161522
<iDracaena> iFvwm: finally done
<CyrusYzGTt> soiamso§ 後來，，第二次被騙，，經銷商說要升級內存，，我就升級到16G,用了 900多
<jiero> 哦。便宜麽。以後都團購了。
<jiero> 團購
<soiamso> CyrusYzGTt: 笔记本到16G ?
<CyrusYzGTt> soiamso§ 嗯。。
<CyrusYzGTt> soiamso§ 這是我被騙買的。。。
<soiamso> CyrusYzGTt: 进水了吧，你不是老手吗？
<CyrusYzGTt> soiamso§ 傷心啊，，天道我恨你
<dreamysirc> soiamso: 笔记本16g，我了个去~~~~~~~
<iDracaena> CyrusYzGTt: 16G?做图像的？
<soiamso> CyrusYzGTt: 你开玩笑吧
<eatapple> 16G？ 内存？
<CyrusYzGTt> soiamso§ ..不是，，是我這個CPU有缺陷。。會從i7變成i5...
 * iDracaena clldxyt~
<dreamysirc> CyrusYzGTt: 几核的？
<soiamso> CyrusYzGTt: 虽然内存很便宜
<CyrusYzGTt> iDracaena§ 不是。。
<soiamso> CyrusYzGTt: 你用 /proc/cpuinfo 看的？
<CyrusYzGTt> soiamso§ 我4核，8個綫程，，，
<dreamysirc> CyrusYzGTt: 会变核，好像很厉害的样子~~~~~~~~~~```
<CyrusYzGTt> soiamso§ ..現在，，正常，我才上來。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> soiamso§ 每次都要重啓到 顯示 i7我纔敢用。。。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 请问怎么调整ubuntu11.04左侧和上边的标题栏 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=337442 比如我想把左侧那个启动栏放到底部去，应该怎么办呢？好像左键右键都不起作用啊 请高人指点 统计信息: 发表于 由 lingallen — 2011-07-05 21:20
<soiamso> CyrusYzGTt: http://www.360buy.com/product/407030.html
<iDracaena> CyrusYzGTt: 这是软件的问题吧，怎么会变核啊，莫非是内核太老？
<soiamso> CyrusYzGTt: 这台？
<CyrusYzGTt> soiamso§ 不是，，，
<dreamysirc> CyrusYzGTt: 为啥不买个16核的让我们忌妒忌妒一下~~~~~~~~~`
<soiamso> CyrusYzGTt: I7 是桌面 cpu 怎么到笔记本上了，是 desktop 吧，老外不叫这种做笔记本
<iDracaena> CyrusYzGTt: 笔记本为啥要追求性能的说～台机强得多啊～
<CyrusYzGTt> dreamysirc§ 我也想，，可是，我被騙，買貴了。。。
<soiamso> iDracaena: 那个是折叠型台式机，不是笔记本
<CyrusYzGTt> iDracaena§ 我想看 空老師 的教育片，清楚點。。。
<dreamysirc> soiamso: 啥样子，发来看看
<iDracaena> soiamso: 折叠型⋯⋯太伤人了这⋯⋯
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> 哈哈
<iDracaena> CyrusYzGTt: 那和cpu关系也不大啊～有个能硬解的显卡不就好了么～
<jiero> CPU解就好了，顯卡負擔本來就比CPU重。
<CyrusYzGTt> iDracaena§ 額，，我都說被騙了。。。我後悔了。。可是不給換貨。。
<iDracaena> soiamso: 笔记本就该至少5个小时待机的说～
<dreamysirc> CyrusYzGTt: 看， iDracaena在教你看沧老师~~~~~~~~~~`
<iDracaena> dreamysirc: 我是纯良好儿童～
<CyrusYzGTt> dreamysirc§ 嗯，，受教ing
<dreamysirc> iDracaena: 待机究竟是啥概念？真能当真？
<soiamso> 在找图
<roylez_> iFvwm: 又改名字了？
 * jiero 現在開始不玩游戲了。
<CyrusYzGTt> 我的機器，開機登錄後，什麼都不幹，待機4小時30分鐘。。
<dreamysirc> jiero: 那么现在做什么？
<dreamysirc> CyrusYzGTt: 待机是啥概念？
<CyrusYzGTt> 嗯，是單獨用電池的時候
<CyrusYzGTt> dreamysirc§ 我說錯了，是續航時間
<dreamysirc> CyrusYzGTt: 什么都不用可以干什么？关机？
<iDracaena> dreamysirc: 能当真的。我师弟买了台air，7-8个小时做ppt，上网，没问题。
<jiero> dreamysirc: ...有很多事情做。
<CyrusYzGTt> dreamysirc§ ...額。。
<dreamysirc> iDracaena: 不是师妹师姐无视
<soiamso> CyrusYzGTt: 你是对的就算这么笨重的还叫笔记本
<iDracaena> dreamysirc: 师妹谁会电脑宅啊～
<roylez_> tenzu: http://extratorrent.com/torrent/2457019/Avatar+2009+Extended+Collectors+Cut+BluRay+720p+DTS+x264-3Li.html
<dreamysirc> iDracaena: 玩电脑需要宅么？怪理论
<CyrusYzGTt> soiamso§ 嗯，，我30年後爭取能買 最低配置的 alienware
<roylez_> tenzu: 8.04GB，不知道是何等的糕清
<soiamso> dreamysirc: U2300 系列的笔记本都可以待机这么长时间
<soiamso> CyrusYzGTt: 买那个干什么，就一个样子，这么笨重的笔记本，还不如买台式
<iDracaena> dreamysirc: 师妹也有买iMac的，不过那个是做计算的，不算正常师妹～
<dreamysirc> iDracaena: 不漂亮不能算师妹师姐，谢谢
<CyrusYzGTt> soiamso§ ..這樣 想做就做
<soiamso> iDracaena: iMac 能算什么
<namoamitafo> 阿弥陀佛!
<dreamysirc> soiamso: 1+1
<soiamso> iDracaena: matlab ?
<dreamysirc> namoamitafo: 秃驴？
<iDracaena> soiamso: 师妹要pp，不要难配置，要unix，于是就iMac了。
<iDracaena> soiamso: 在lab里用27寸的iMac看电影还是很装B的～
<namoamitafo> dreamysirc: 阿弥陀佛!
<dreamysirc> iDracaena: 我相信你~~~~~~~~~~
<soiamso> iDracaena: 估计买台AOC 的27寸吸引不了什么人
<dreamysirc> soiamso: 你买台10086寸的估计不吸引也难了
<iDracaena> soiamso: AOC？
<dreamysirc> iDracaena: 没听过aoc么？
<dreamysirc> iDracaena: aoc最近还在进军3d呢
<iDracaena> dreamysirc: 看到了～
<iDracaena> dreamysirc: 是便宜么？
<jiero> .。。
<CyrusYzGTt> aoc不是賣浴缸的嗎？？
<mayli> test
<soiamso> iDracaena: 连AOC 都不知道。。。。。。
<dreamysirc> iDracaena: 非常便宜~~~~~~~~~
<mayli> helo
<^k^> mayli, ....  ㍭ 
<happyaron> iFvwm: 这几天忙，没空上鸟嘀咕。
<dreamysirc> soiamso: 有钱人需要知道aoc？
<roylez_> happyaron: harpy harpy
<soiamso> dreamysirc: 富二代不需要知道
<happyaron> roylez_: 拜见面主席下划线
<roylez_> happyaron: gooooooogle+的邀请今天收了一个，你上去看了没？有趣不？
<iDracaena> soiamso: 我土了⋯⋯很早以前知道美格，然后就木有更新显示器了消息了～
<soiamso> http://www.360buy.com/product/313257.html
<iDracaena> soiamso: 被富二代了～
<happyaron> roylez_: 挺好的，我都收到若干天了
<roylez_> happyaron: ...
<soiamso> iDracaena: AOC 有很多品牌在旗下
<roylez_> happyaron: 总觉得隔天就会被和谐阿
<dreamysirc> iDracaena: 富二代你好，你想捅 soiamso几刀或是撞 soiamso几次么~~~~~~~~~~
<CyrusYzGTt> 等領導認爲人民忘記了就會和諧
<happyaron> roylez_: 已经和谐了
<soiamso> iDracaena: 只是AOC 这个名字可能不太出名，确实AOC 品牌的软件比较差，没有HP 品牌的一致性好。不过这只是软件的差距
<happyaron> roylez_: 或者说，早就和谐了
<roylez_> happyaron: ???需要翻墙？
<dreamysirc> CyrusYzGTt: 领导人记忆力太好了
<happyaron> roylez_: 至少我这里接到申请第二天就要翻墙了。
<iDracaena> dreamysirc: 被富二代的孩子你伤不起啊～
<dreamysirc> CyrusYzGTt: 你忘记了，他都不一定忘记
<roylez_> happyaron: 那还玩个啥劲...
<CyrusYzGTt> dreamysirc§ XD
<happyaron> roylez_: 就像twitter一直有各种人玩
<iDracaena> soiamso: 确实～不过我觉着显示器的差别和其他配件不一样，不懂行的也能看出差别来，也不太需要知识的说～
<roylez_> happyaron: twitter可以挂bot，勉强玩
<happyaron> roylez_: 估计很快这东西也会有人做bot吧
<roylez_> happyaron: http://img.nippongaru.com/image.php?id=5986_4E1228A9
<soiamso> iDracaena: 用苹果机画图，指的就是AOC 这类不是追求色彩还原的显示器品牌在PC上太常用了。
<soiamso> iDracaena: 不是屏幕不行而是显示器的固件不行或者说最求的是高亮等等
<iDracaena> soiamso: 不过他家主页真搓，哪个gallery直接404.
<soiamso> iDracaena: philips 牌子的pc 显示器是 aoc 生产的
<iDracaena> soiamso: gotcha～就是说也是主打代工是吧～
<soiamso> iDracaena: 不是代工而是牌子拥有人，就跟联想用 thikpad 那样
<iDracaena> soiamso: 受教～
<iDracaena> soiamso: 那他家的优势是啥？亮度高？便宜？
<soiamso> iDracaena: 一般海外收购好像国内都保留国外R&D 部门，做不同的细分市场
<iDracaena> soiamso: 20寸都不到1000RMB，哇咔咔，果然便宜～
<boy0123> 谁帮我看看
<soiamso> iDracaena: 一般都这个价吧
<boy0123> 谁不是 ubuntu 的
<boy0123> dbus-send --session --print-reply --dest=org.freedesktop.Notifications /org/freedesktop/Notifications org.freedesktop.Notifications.Notify string:'' string:'' uint32:0 string:'' byte:0 string:'test' string:'this is a test' string:'' dict:string:int32:"x",1,"y",1 dict:string:int32:"test",1 boolean:"true" uint32:18
<boy0123> 谁帮我执行一下这个
<boy0123> 然后告诉我有没有反映, 错误返回什么
<iDracaena> soiamso: 土了，不知今夕是何年～
<boy0123> 谁帮我看看
<boy0123> iDracaena:) 你是千年妖精吗
<iFvwm> iDracaena: 我缩小字体，都显得清楚些。http://imagebin.org/161527
<iDracaena> boy0123: 是啊～
<boy0123> 谁帮我看看,
<boy0123> dbus-send --session --print-reply --dest=org.freedesktop.Notifications /org/freedesktop/Notifications org.freedesktop.Notifications.Notify string:'' string:'' uint32:0 string:'' byte:0 string:'test' string:'this is a test' string:'' dict:string:int32:"x",1,"y",1 dict:string:int32:"test",1 boolean:"true" uint32:18
<soiamso> iDracaena: AOC的优势就是市场占有率高
<iDracaena> boy0123: 千年树妖～不在linux下，帮不了，不好意思～
<boy0123> 这个执行 返回什么, 有没有 系统通知
<boy0123> iDracaena:) 哦, 千年狐狸精, 客气
<CyrusYzGTt> 我不懂，不敢執行
<boy0123> 还有谁帮我看看
<boy0123> CyrusYzGTt:) 没啥啊, 执行就好, 放心不是病毒
<soiamso> iDracaena: 刀锋系列后，基本没有那家敢升价了，可能只有sony这快要倒闭的会涨价
<CyrusYzGTt> boy0123§ 不是病毒，是木馬？
<iDracaena> iFvwm: 你字体是幼圆，mac默认黑体，咋能这么比啊～字体是很感觉的东西吧，整体看着舒服就好～
<boy0123> CyrusYzGTt:) 帮帮我拉
<boy0123> CyrusYzGTt:) 就一测试的系统 通知
<iFvwm> 圆体，你也换下嘛。 iDracaena 黑体不适合阅读的
<iFvwm> 我是一直觉得mac的hints，有些不好
<CyrusYzGTt> boy0123§ 不幫，找 microcai ，她用 gentoo
<boy0123> iFvwm:) 我的非称线用圆体, 称线用宋体
<MaskRay`> namoamitafo: 这个有问题吧，和 s 相连的边你没算
<boy0123> microcai:) 帮帮我
<boy0123> microcai:) 帮帮我
<boy0123> microcai:) 帮帮我
<iDracaena> iFvwm: 而且你不觉的繁体字会有很明显的有的字笔画太多，一团黑，然后稍微远观一点就很不舒服么～
<microcai> boy0123:  mesa boy
<iFvwm> boy0123: 中文才不分这了
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  yousa not call me she.
<boy0123> iFvwm:) 有区别 会好看点啊
<namoamitafo> Ma
<namoamitafo> MaskRay`: 和s连的都有一个公因子叫做h[s] = 0
<namoamitafo> MaskRay`: 对不
<iDracaena> soiamso: 刀锋系列？
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 好的，邪惡的天馬變態狂人博士
<boy0123> 圆体和非称线的英文很配, 称线英文和宋体还算可以
<iFvwm> iDracaena: 你那FIT是买的？
<boy0123> microcai:) 帮帮我
<jiero> 最好的字體，Linux Libertine
<iDracaena> iFvwm: FIT需要买？
<iFvwm> boy0123: 给图看看
<boy0123> dbus-send --session --print-reply --dest=org.freedesktop.Notifications /org/freedesktop/Notifications org.freedesktop.Notifications.Notify string:'' string:'' uint32:0 string:'' byte:0 string:'test' string:'this is a test' string:'' dict:string:int32:"x",1,"y",1 dict:string:int32:"test",1 boolean:"true" uint32:18
<boy0123> 帮我执行下
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  good
<soiamso> iDracaena: 超薄桌面显示器
<boy0123> microcai:) 帮我执行下
<iFvwm> iDracaena: 我记得以前是买
<microcai> boy0123: 干嘛？
<boy0123> microcai:) 帮我执行下
<MaskRay`> namoamitafo: (\sum_{v: uv \in E}{f(v, u)} - \sum_{v: vu \in E}{f(u, v)})，这里两个 uv 是不是反了
<boy0123> dbus-send --session --print-reply --dest=org.freedesktop.Notifications /org/freedesktop/Notifications org.freedesktop.Notifications.Notify string:'' string:'' uint32:0 string:'' byte:0 string:'test' string:'this is a test' string:'' dict:string:int32:"x",1,"y",1 dict:string:int32:"test",1 boolean:"true" uint32:18
<iDracaena> iFvwm: 貌似我木有～
<microcai> boy0123: 自己丢到 VPS 上执行。我的机器不是你的测试电脑。
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 對了，你那個 fedora portage搞好基礎沒？
<iFvwm> iDracaena: 那有啥是买的没。我看下价格怎样
<namoamitafo> MaskRay`: 一个是到达u的边, 一个是u出发的
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  ... 在折腾。
<iDracaena> iFvwm: 貌似木有啥输入法要买吧～
<boy0123> microcai:) 我没 vps 啊. 我想知道是 ubuntu 的问题, 还是我调用的问题. 我的 ubuntu 不行. 我总不能为了这么一小问题装一linux 吧
<jiero> iD
<iFvwm> roylez_: 。
<jiero> iDracaena: 需要的。哦
<iFvwm> iDracaena: ..
<boy0123> 举手之劳
<roylez_> iFvwm: .
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  其实已经有人折腾出来了，不过是 Fedora 2 上用的。不知道到了今天还适用不
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 邪惡的天馬變態狂人博士.你這樣不好的，，，
<boy0123> 复制粘贴, 看看是否有 系统通知, 如果没有 有什么 错误返回
<boy0123> 谁帮帮我
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ ,,你用虛擬機測試下，，
<jiero> fitx 。。。我還想這。
<boy0123> jiero:) 帮帮我
<jiero> ibus-fitx。
<iDracaena> http://funinput.com/
<namoamitafo> MaskRay`: 你看前面一项里面f(u, v) * (h[v] - h[u]), 展开后得到f(u, v) * h[v] - f(u, v) * h[u], 说明进入的是正的, 出去的是负的.
<dreamysirc> microcai: 肥德罗也有portage？
<iDracaena> jiero: 不用买啊，我刚看了下
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 你就不能测试啊？
<jiero> boy0123: 不知道怎麽能幫你我力所不及
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 等 linuxsir,,和 cnbeta等我知道的媒體發佈關於fedora portage的新聞再說，，
<dreamysirc> microcai: cai博士好厉害啊，用的是gentoo的还是自己搭建的？
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  shit .. 我做的东西从来不上新闻的。
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 你這次，不是上了linuxsir等媒體了嗎。，我看到了
<ilovezoe> 你这样让我很困扰
<iDracaena> microcai: fedora也adopt portage了？
<MaskRay`> namoamitafo: (\sum_{v:vu\in E}{f(v, u)} - \sum_{v:uv\in E}{f(u, v)}) + .. 吧
<jiero> iDracaena: 哦。
<MaskRay`> namoamitafo: 和 t 相关的从 t 流出的边没算？
<iDracaena> iFvwm: 现在觉得宜家的家具，Muji的衣服，配mac用着好舒服～
<CyrusYzGTt> ...
<boy0123> jiero:) 就执行一命令
<boy0123> dbus-send --session --print-reply --dest=org.freedesktop.Notifications /org/freedesktop/Notifications org.freedesktop.Notifications.Notify string:'' string:'' uint32:0 string:'' byte:0 string:'test' string:'this is a test' string:'' dict:string:int32:"x",1,"y",1 dict:string:int32:"test",1 boolean:"true" uint32:18
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  ... .. 我没看到 ......
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 你這次，不是上了linuxsir等媒體了嗎。，我看到了
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 我看到了。。
<MaskRay`> namoamitafo: 算上后 t 的项就是 流量 了
<microcai> iDracaena: 那是。 portage 这么强大的东西， Fedora 再不用就OUT了
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 是關於申請fedora在帝都召開fedora亞洲會議的
<MaskRay`> namoamitafo: 然后是不是因为 流入 = 流出，所以 f(v,u)-f(u,v) 可以抵消，得到 F >= |f| ?
<iDracaena> microcai: 但是rsync的时候好慢啊，fedora有啥改进没？
<MaskRay`> rsync 性能不错的吧，慢是因为文件多
<iFvwm> iDracaena: 俄。你越来越高档了嘛。眼光都不同了。 lol
<iDracaena> microcai: http://www.lupaworld.com/article-212037-1.html
<iDracaena> microcai: 怪不得啊，我说咋木有之前听说哪～
<microcai> iDracaena:  用  git 同步 portage  就快了。
<iFvwm> 看来我们都应该去买mac。 iDracaena 赞助点吧。
<boy0123> jiero:) 复制过去执行就好, 如果正常的话, 会有个 系统通知, 错误, 告诉我错误返回什么就好
<namoamitafo> MaskRay`: 哪里?
<jiero> 。。。
<boy0123> 谁帮帮我啊, 举手之劳
<jiero> 不要。。。
<namoamitafo> MaskRay`: 对
<iDracaena> iFvwm: 木有米～穷二代攒钱才买到mac的说～
<MaskRay`> microcai: git 不见得不 rsync 快吧
<MaskRay`> microcai: git 不见得比 rsync 快吧
<iFvwm> iDracaena: 记得你在销售嘛。打折可以不
<namoamitafo> MaskRay`: 可以这么说, 因为f我是待定的, 只要满足<= c(u, v)的函数我可以乱取, 我现在就取最大流的函数
<boy0123> jiero:) 就一测试的, 测试 是不是 系统通知不正常, 还是 只是 ubuntu 的问题, 还是我的机器有问题
<CyrusYzGTt> iDracaena§ 去賣腎吧，，
<jiero> Error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.UnknownMethod: Method "Notify" with signature "ssusysssa{si}a{si}bu" on interface "org.freedesktop.Notifications" doesn't exist
<boy0123> MaskRay:) 你是啥系统
<boy0123> jiero:) 你是 ubuntu 吗
<MaskRay`> boy0123: gentoo
<iDracaena> microcai: 哇咔咔，确实啊，但是为啥gentoo木有采用git哪？求解答～
<boy0123> jiero:) 你是 ubuntu 吗
<microcai> iDracaena: 我这不在问 zhllg Gentoo 的内幕么
<jiero> boy0123: 不是。
<boy0123> MaskRay:) 你帮我 测试一个命令, 是不是 和 ubuntu 的一样
<boy0123> jiero:) 哦, 啥系统呢
<jiero> boy0123: Debian Sid
<boy0123> 哦
<boy0123> MaskRay:) 你帮我执行一个命令, dbus-send --session --print-reply --dest=org.freedesktop.Notifications /org/freedesktop/Notifications org.freedesktop.Notifications.Notify string:'' string:'' uint32:0 string:'' byte:0 string:'test' string:'this is a test' string:'' dict:string:int32:"x",1,"y",1 dict:string:int32:"test",1 boolean:"true" uint32:18
<boy0123> 是不是和 jiero 和我一样的错误
<iFvwm> ha
<iDracaena> microcai: 哇咔咔，刚google到原来10年的时候gentoo-dev已经讨论过了。work in progress
<boy0123> MaskRay:) 可以不
<iDracaena> microcai: 我刚从gentoo换出来，之前没听过，有点好奇而已。
<MaskRay`> boy0123: ？
<iFvwm> MimeType=image/bmp;image/jpeg;image/gif;image/png;image/x-png;
<iFvwm> 居然png不自动设置mime
<boy0123> MaskRay:) 就执行一下我的命令, 看看是不是 Notify 这个函数不存在
<iDracaena> microcai: 貌似是说git的performance-wise的疑虑。
<boy0123> 应该存在的, 但 ubuntu 和大便 都提示不存在
<microcai> iDracaena:  git 还有问题？ CVS 可以去屎了
<boy0123> MaskRay:) 帮帮我, 举手之劳
<iDracaena> CyrusYzGTt: 卖肾为啥不卖肝～肝还能长回来哪～
<microcai> boy0123: 你这不是叫别人执行 rm -rf / 么
<boy0123> microcai:) 没啊
<iFvwm> boy0123: 你抄这么长的干嘛。有些变量，被dbus过滤了的。
<iDracaena> CyrusYzGTt: 知识改变世界～
<CyrusYzGTt> iDracaena§ 肝的價格低
<iFvwm> CyrusYzGTt: 别瞎说
<MaskRay`> boy0123: 你 wgetpaste 一下？
<iDracaena> CyrusYzGTt: 可再生资源～
<boy0123> iFvwm:) notify method 就是需要那么多参数呢
<CyrusYzGTt> iDracaena§ 肝的價格比腎低
<iFvwm> boy0123: 不会需要这么多
<boy0123> iDracaena:) 肾, 男人最需要
<boy0123> iFvwm:) 哦
<MeaCulpa_> .
<iFvwm> dict段，估计都无效的
<boy0123> iFvwm:) 参数多, 也的通过啊
<boy0123> MaskRay:) 啥意思
<MeaCulpa_> 这个mm怎么样... http://i.imm.io/78nU.png
<ouyuu>  中医的肾和西医肾是两个概念。补肾说的是中医中的肾
<boy0123> MeaCulpa:) 鼻子不好看
<iFvwm> notify改这么久，都没完整的。这悲惨。 有些版本支持设置位置，有些甚至支持到音频了。 可现在似乎又废弃了一些。
<boy0123> MeaCulpa:) 鼻子太瘦
<iDracaena> MeaCulpa_: ps得太厉害～鬼妹皮肤哪有这么好～
<MaskRay`> boy0123: Error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.UnknownMethod: Method "Notify" with signature "ssusysssa{si}a{si}bu" on interface "org.freedesktop.Notifications" doesn't exist
<boy0123> iFvwm:) 哦, 这参数我也是从网上看的
<boy0123> MaskRay:) 谢了
<boy0123> iFvwm:) 奇怪的是 qdbusviewer 里那个 method 也提示找不到
<iFvwm> iDracaena: 就是。还不如我发的图片
<iDracaena> boy0123: 女人也需要～
<raylei> echo abc123 | sed 's/\([a-z]*\)\([a-z]*\)/\2 \1/'
<iDracaena> iFvwm: 大叔有发图片么？
<iFvwm> boy0123: 你用d-feet，找函数接口。很清楚的
<boy0123> MeaCulpa:) 给我的给你看吧
<iFvwm> iDracaena: 我找找
<boy0123> iFvwm:) 哦 谢了
<iFvwm> 俄。图片在公司。
<iFvwm> roylez_: 翻看log。 我上次发的图。给  MeaCulpa_ 看
<roylez_> iFvwm: ???
<iFvwm> MeaCulpa_ 发了一个图。大家认为不好看
<iFvwm> 俄。8个邮箱，居然126的最快
<MeaCulpa_> iFvwm: -_-!
<boy0123> iFvwm:) 谢了,确实比 qdbusviewer 的厉害
<CyrusYzGTt> iFvwm§ 我這裏的是qq的imap最快
<MeaCulpa_> iDracaena: 不PS的我有的是，但是超限制，呵呵
<iDracaena> iFvwm: 我只是惊讶8个邮箱⋯⋯
<boy0123> MeaCulpa_:) http://imagebin.org/index.php?mode=image&id=161531 这个如何
<iDracaena> MeaCulpa_: 是太恐怖么⋯⋯^_^
<CyrusYzGTt> MeaCulpa_§ 我不怕，，私聊給我看幾張
<MeaCulpa_> 我也不喜欢鼻子...
<iFvwm> 没qq的邮箱
<boy0123> MeaCulpa_:) 看了吗
<iDracaena> i
<boy0123> 那才叫鼻子
<iFvwm> iDracaena: 最近搜索出来的。都没废弃而已。
<CyrusYzGTt> iFvwm§ 我玩遊戲，就需要用到QQ...
<MaskRay`> 126 的不能 imap pop 吧
<iDracaena> iFvwm: 8个啊，我只用1个主要邮箱～
<iFvwm> 妹朵才玩qq游戏
<CyrusYzGTt> MaskRay`§ 126可以 imap和smpt
<iFvwm> iDracaena: 我每台机器，至少要一个gmail的邮箱吧。
<boy0123> iFvwm:) 确实没那么多参数, 但我不知道这些参数的用途呢
<MeaCulpa_> boy0123: 恶心
<iDracaena> iFvwm: 8台机器啊～好恐怖～为啥要这么多邮箱啊，一个不就好了么～
<boy0123> MeaCulpa_:) 怎么
<iFvwm> iDracaena: 没8台呢。4台。邮箱都是我5年前注册的，废弃了的。又找出来而已。
<iFvwm> boy0123: 去官网，看帮忙。细节帮助
<boy0123> 去哪官网啊, 找了一下午了
<iDracaena> iFvwm: 千面大叔～
<iFvwm> dbus阿
<boy0123> 没说啊
<iFvwm> 应该是freedesktop吧
<boy0123> 最后在非官网里找了个 12个参数的
<boy0123> 没
<iFvwm> fd的标准，文档很详细的
<iFvwm> 。
<boy0123> 不过我英文不好, 可能 看漏了, 我再找找
<iFvwm> iDracaena: 你难道以后，就只用这imac了？
<iFvwm> 堕落了的血血
<iDracaena> iFvwm: 换机子又不用换邮箱～
<iDracaena> iFvwm: 我3台机子，都是一个主要邮箱。
<MaskRay`> iDracaena: git 复制目录好像确实比 rsync 快
<iFvwm> 你那邮箱，很长的那个？
<MeaCulpa_> boy0123: 不好看
<MeaCulpa_> 鼻翼有点不对
<ye> 谁用opera？
<MeaCulpa_> boy0123: 这个呢：http://i.imm.io/78q3.png
<ye> 有个问题，一直不知道怎么解决。  我已经安装了java-1.6.0-openjdk。可是我不知道如何在opera中使用它。我在 首选项-高级-内容-javascript选项中已经填了/usr/lib/jvm/java-1.6.0-openjdk/jre/lib/amd64，可是opera还是无法打开http://www.chess88.net/mychess/chned11.htm的java内容。  firefox一直没有这种问题。
<boy0123> MeaCulpa_:) 我就一大, 高, 象面墙挡在脸上就觉得好看
<iFvwm> MeaCulpa_: 你个死家伙，发个图，还带那烂桌面。浪费我们的眼神。
<ye> EE好
<iFvwm> This site makes use of Java 1.1 which is supported in Netscape Navigator 4.06 (and above) and Microsoft Internet Exporer 4.0 (and above).
<iDracaena> MaskRay`: 嗯，其实我猜应该也是，但是我奇怪的是为什么gentoo木有adopt git或者hg或者类似的版本管理系统。
<MeaCulpa_> iFvwm: 我擦，我看图片都是拿feh或者awsetbg当背景看的
<boy0123> MeaCulpa:) 好吧, 我喜欢鼻子, 你喜欢屁股
<MeaCulpa_> iFvwm: 遇到好点的背景分享一下
<iFvwm> MeaCulpa_: 你发图，完全可以直接发阿
<iDracaena> ye: javascript和java有关系么？
<iFvwm> 打到丑陋的瓦片。 lol
<ouyuu> iDracaena: 不知道是不是历史遗留问题
<MeaCulpa_> iFvwm: 我怎么直接发？几万图片在一个目录，我都是随机看的
<ye> 不清楚。
<ouyuu> iDracaena:  freebsd 的 ports 也没用到这些高级东西
<iFvwm> 安装我的脚本嘛。 MeaCulpa_ lol
<boy0123> MeaCulpa:) 共享到一个相册就好了哇, 貌似 fl啥的解禁了
<iFvwm> 俄，倒是可以共享下
<iDracaena> ouyuu: 但是这个更改应该颇容易的说。gentoo用户如果想改的话，openrc那样的change也就一下就过了啊～
<iDracaena> ouyuu: bsd他们一向比较保守吧～
<iFvwm> iDracaena: 你在机器里面，安装一个瓦片桌面，然后去水果店送修试试。
<microcai> exherbo.org
<microcai> 玩 Gentoo 的注意了， exherbo.org 才是正宗的 Gentoo .
<MaskRay`> bbsd 太保守了，现在还一堆 cvsup 服务器
<microcai> 现在 Gentoo 被一群保守党把持着。
<ouyuu> iDracaena:  其实 gentoo 已经在用 git 了，你可以去看下 funtoo
<boy0123> iFvwm:) 谢了
<microcai> 连创始人都走了，搞 funtoo 去了/
<iFvwm> 。又谢啥
<microcai> 原先的主要开发者都去 exherbo.org 了。
<boy0123> iFvwm:) 找到详细解释了, 总是谢谢谢谢你了.
<iFvwm> microcai: 你老搞派别斗争
 * boy0123 :* iFvwm 
<microcai> 剩下的庸才把持着 gentoo
<iFvwm> boy0123: ..
<dreamysirc> iFvwm: 不是一直支持对掐么？
<microcai> 08 之后，再无 Gentoo ~~~
<dreamysirc> microcai: 你咋知道的？
<iFvwm> 对于薇菜，我只支持 kick
<microcai> dreamysirc: 我有内幕消息。
<iFvwm> :D
<boy0123> 亲亲 iFvwm
<iFvwm> @
<dreamysirc> microcai: 你确定？你现在还用gentoo么？
<microcai> dreamysirc: 是 张乐兄告诉我的
<microcai> dreamysirc: 我用的不是 Gentoo ....
<iFvwm> 用的是寂寞
<microcai> dreamysirc: 是 Gentoo based distrobution developted by microcai
<dreamysirc> microcai: 为啥一直都没有exherbo的消息？莫非比gentoo更保守？
<dreamysirc> microcai: cai博士，你老是太激进了
<microcai> dreamysirc: 才不是 。 是更合理，也不怎么激进。
<ouyuu> microcai: 不是说在搞fedora吗？
<microcai> ouyuu: 恩，混合了 Fedora 的/
<iDracaena> microcai: 我一直用gentoo，funtoo那个我知道，但是貌似影响力还是不够大。现在的变化gentoo确实不大。但是exherbo的就真没听说过。
<MaskRay`> microcai 爱夸张
<microcai> iDracaena:  exherbo.org 才是现在的 Gentoo 本来应该有的状态。
<microcai> MaskRay`: 只有偏执狂才TM能生存都没听说过？
<iFvwm> MaskRay: lol 还爱大惊小怪。
<iDracaena> microcai: paludis貌似已经出来很久了吧，这个东东一直木有普及原gentoo受众吧～
<rick_bug> gentoo不是基于Linux的自由操作系统  还有人在用？好用吗？当作桌面系统可以？
<microcai> iDracaena:  exherbo 的 portage tree + emerge 就行。 paludis 我不怎么喜欢。
<microcai> rick_bug: 这里就有起码  70+ 的人在用
<ouyuu> rick_bug: 这里挺多人用的
<MaskRay`> paludis 只是为了万一 emerge 坏掉应急用的
<microcai> rick_bug: 剩下的都是 在用的 BSD. 不好意思就谎称自己用的 ubuntu .
<ouyuu> 用过一次funtoo，虽然是git，但是服务器距离太远，还没有gentoo的速度快
 * MeaCulpa_ 突然有个诡异的想法，如果我发图的时候桌面放一个显示日里的conky...不是台历了么
<rick_bug> 我没用过唉，ubuntu 我用过
 * MeaCulpa_ conky里没配日历...直接上gcal...
<microcai> rick_bug: 看你是新来的吧？
<microcai> rick_bug: 不懂这里的规矩吧？
<rick_bug> 对啊，新来的  嘿嘿
<rick_bug> 挺您讲道
<ouyuu> 要日历干啥，直接把月历做到壁纸里面
<microcai> rick_bug:  要想在这里生存，必须先给人解决至少10个问题。
<microcai> rick_bug: 去吧。
<rick_bug> 学习也不行吗？
<rick_bug> :'(
<microcai> Full and correct circular dependency resolution. ?!
<iFvwm> 你看这薇菜，这夸张的。记住这是ubuntu的地盘。
<ouyuu> 学习也不是不行，要看你是男还是女了
<ouyuu> 女码农最高
<dreamysirc> microcai: 不是吧，netinstall的镜像都没有不成？国内有源么？zhllg大哥不是长时间消失的么？
<microcai> MaskRay`:  paludis 居然能自动解决循环依赖 ？
<iDracaena> microcai: 貌似exherbofeature里主推的之一就是paludis吧，这个木有的话，觉得真没啥大的区别啊～
<rick_bug> 唉，哪里都有男，so爱好女
<microcai> iDracaena:  exherbo feature 主推还有一个就是比较 update . 不会像 debian 那样老。
<rick_bug> 这里有女的玩linux？
<MaskRay`> microcai: 它要 portage2paludis.sh 转配置文件而不是直接用，没好感
<microcai> rick_bug:   --> MaskRay 就是
<iDracaena> microcai: debian的unstable哪里老了啊～experimental的有些比gentoo还快。
<microcai> MaskRay` 主要是名字不好。 emerge 多好听
<rick_bug> 这里的都是大鸟啊，你就容我待会儿    学习   哈哈
<microcai> iDracaena:  debian exterimental 要和 Gentoo 的 LIVEBUILD 比。
<MaskRay`> git.exherbo.org 700ms，直接就没竞争力了。。
<MaskRay`> Ping
<iDracaena> microcai: 嗯，但是gentoo的livebuild⋯⋯说真的，编译完全靠运⋯⋯
<MeaCulpa_> iDracaena: 运什么？
<microcai> iDracaena:  debian 也是有一群傻逼先帮你编译，他们还不是失败N次鸟。
<namoamitafo> microcai: Debian的experimental也不都新
<iDracaena> microcai: debian的至少binary是别人搞过的。稍微有点点处理。虽然有的时候runtime时也出错。
<MeaCulpa_> Gentoo Live Cd 是很傻，只是内核配置傻而已...
<iDracaena> microcai: 对啊，point就是，他们帮你省了时间了。远离编译，珍惜生命～
<MeaCulpa_> iDracaena: 我5年来夜夜编译，没啥不舒服的
<namoamitafo> MeaCulpa_: 夜夜编译内核?
<ouyuu> MeaCulpa: 最近从stage3装gentoo，结果换了stage里面换了openrc，但是dev目录没改，弄得我以为是自己内核配置出错了
<microcai> MeaCulpa_:  Gentoo 一直依赖用户自己配置内核。 所以开发者不知道怎么配置个能 run every where 的内核吧
<MeaCulpa_> namoamitafo: 不是内核
<namoamitafo> MeaCulpa_: 编译啥
<MeaCulpa_> microcai: 恩，dev不care内核配置的健壮性
<MaskRay`> MeaCulpa_: 错误怎么解决？不管了？
<MeaCulpa_> namoamitafo: 升级
<microcai> iDracaena: 我 emerge  gnome ,睡觉去了，也不浪费时间啊！
<MeaCulpa_> MaskRay`: 错误几分钟就解决了
<namoamitafo> MeaCulpa_: 升级其实不要人工干预很多的吧
<MeaCulpa_> MaskRay`: 升级间隔越多，越难解决
<iDracaena> MeaCulpa_: 如果习惯没啥不好的，毕竟编译多了，大概知道不work的话怎么trace，解决。但是专门把精力放到这个不产生生产力的上，就有点浪费了。
<MeaCulpa_> namoamitafo: 恩，编译只是副作用，还没有比编译更好的办法来做到定制和自动化
<namoamitafo> MeaCulpa_: 就是说一个超级的服务器存储所有USE的二进制结果?
<MeaCulpa_> 全世界没有一组服务器可以完成所有linux软件所有USE Flag排列组合的binary hosting
<MeaCulpa_> namoamitafo: 对，你说的这个，目前做不到
<MeaCulpa_> namoamitafo: 所以编译是不得已的
<ouyuu> MeaCulpa: 那不可能，cpu什么也不一样
<MeaCulpa_> ouyuu: 容量足够就可能
<MeaCulpa_> ouyuu: 容量和查询速度足够
<MeaCulpa_> ouyuu: 目前是不可能的
<iDracaena> MeaCulpa_: 主要是没有精力去debug组合出来的各种bug吧。
<MeaCulpa_> 所以编译只是副作用，如果一个包本身没啥flag,依赖也不复杂，就不需要编译了
<MeaCulpa_> 比如firefox
<iDracaena> MeaCulpa_: 容量我觉得是小问题而已。
<MaskRay`> 100+ USE flag...
<MeaCulpa_> iDracaena: 对一个distro来说是bug,对上游来说啥都不是
<MaskRay`> firefox-5 我至少三次编译失败了。。
<MeaCulpa_> iDracaena: 软件A和软件B版本不匹配，这对A和B的上游来说，都不是问题
<MeaCulpa_> MaskRay`: Gentooer都常常用binary firefox
<phoenixlzx> MaskRay`: 为什么？我一次通过的
<MeaCulpa_> 我也次次通过..
<dreamysirc> microcai: exherbo延时怎么那么大啊
 * MeaCulpa_ 只有OOo是打死也不编译的
<iDracaena> MeaCulpa_: 对。但是对distro来说，它的工作就是怎样让一个基本系统能work。如果所有的问题都要终端用户自己去debug，就累死用户了。
<MaskRay`> 需要 2^(>100) 个 binary ……不考虑 USE 间依赖、冲突关系
<iDracaena> MeaCulpa_: OOo我以前也是编译的～后来干脆不用了⋯⋯
<MaskRay`> phoenixlzx: 可能是 CFLAGS 太猛了
<phoenixlzx> ...嗯...好吧，我承认我用yaourt
<MeaCulpa_> iDracaena: 事实恰恰是，用户遇到的问题有高度的一致性，因为Gentoo设计的初衷是自动化，不是编译，所以你用了就会发现问题很好描述很好解决
<MeaCulpa_> iDracaena: Gentoo dev之需要很少的信息就可以判断问题
<MeaCulpa_> iDracaena: 因为那是Gentoo,不是LFS
<MeaCulpa_> 集中管理和自动化才是精髓
<phoenixlzx> 现在还在用OOo么？我觉得OOo和Libre都会让我的风扇狂转
<ouyuu> gentoo主要是上周难，光弄出来一套适合自己的USE，以及 portage.use 这种就需要一段时间
<ouyuu> 上手
<MeaCulpa_> ouyuu: 简单，Sabyaon
 * MeaCulpa_ 到现在都没看手册
 * MeaCulpa_ 到现在都没看Gentoo手册
 * MeaCulpa_ 这辈子只装过一次Gentoo...之后都Sabayon或者从以前的Tar过来
<iDracaena> MeaCulpa_: 是啊，有过经验了之后是不难解决，但是经验是很耗时间的说。
<MeaCulpa_> iDracaena: 可以和ubuntu一样，先用起来再积累经验
<MaskRay`> MeaCulpa_: 以前换 www-client/firefox 是因为 firefox-bin 文件关联弄不好
<iDracaena> MeaCulpa_: 只装一次不出奇，没看手册很nb～
<MeaCulpa_> iDracaena: 如果你满足于别人的配置，其实可以一辈子不学，哈哈
<phoenixlzx> gentoo的所有软件都是下载源码再编译的么
<MeaCulpa_> phoenixlzx: 不是，有很多bin
<MeaCulpa_> phoenixlzx: 还有商业软件
<MeaCulpa_> 比如游戏
<phoenixlzx> ...这个不谈
<iDracaena> MeaCulpa_: 定制得多了之后，其实我发觉自己其实真的其实木有必要dig into too much。很多时候我只是要能快速的做完一个不熟悉的工作而已。
<microcai> MeaCulpa_:  我都是编译的 firefox ...
<iDracaena> MeaCulpa_: 所以我用了5年gentoo后变成mac了～
<phoenixlzx> 我准备买服务器...正在考虑用gentoo还是centos...
<MaskRay`> microcai: grep CFLAGS /etc/make.conf
<iDracaena> phoenixlzx: 通常也只有几个很大的包会有binary。
<MaskRay`> iDracaena: 都五年了，不是都定制得差不多了
<iDracaena> MaskRay`: 是差不多了啊。
<MeaCulpa_> microcai: 我也是
<iDracaena> MaskRay`: 但是迁移成本也不大。
<MeaCulpa_> iDracaena: 我每天平均摸10min 家里电脑
<MeaCulpa_> iDracaena: 老婆可以容忍的范围
<iDracaena> MeaCulpa_: 哇咔咔～赞加班的人～
<phoenixlzx> 这么厉害
<iDracaena> MeaCulpa_: 赞家里有老婆的～
<phoenixlzx> 同赞
 * MeaCulpa_ 用Debian的时候老挨老婆骂
<microcai> .......
<MeaCulpa_> 唯有Gentoo我~~
<MeaCulpa_> 得以解脱
<iDracaena> phoenixlzx: 如果是干正事的机子，其实我觉得centos会好些。用得人多些，问问题容易点。
<iDracaena> MeaCulpa_: 为啥要挨骂？
<phoenixlzx> iDracaena: 我只知道有很多linux服务器在跑centos
<MeaCulpa_> iDracaena: 老折腾，改配置，编译软件
<iDracaena> MeaCulpa_: 生命不惜，折腾不止～
<MeaCulpa_> phoenixlzx: RH有服务有支持，穷人买不起
<MeaCulpa_> iDracaena: 所以乘老婆出差几天装个gentoo,以后再也不用折腾了
<MaskRay`> 怎么 w3m 都有 virtual 了
<phoenixlzx> 谁刚说用的mac呢
<euroford> MeaCulpa_: centos也有服务卖，应该比RH便宜吧
<MeaCulpa_> euroford: 恩
<iDracaena> phoenixlzx: 我现在觉得帐其实不是简单的算需要不需要付钱的。关键是投入的精力有没有带来价值，如果能产生价值，而且省精力，那就是省钱。除非认为自己的精力不值钱。
<phoenixlzx> mac osx能用国内网银么
<euroford> 国内有一些RH服务的，非RH授权
<MeaCulpa_> 其实这些distro就是把linux作成unix...
<euroford> phoenixlzx: 肯定不行的
<iDracaena> phoenixlzx: 不知道，parallel 搞windows吧。
<MeaCulpa_> RH有支持，有上下游和硬件厂商支持
<iDracaena> phoenixlzx: 反正i5多核之后虚拟机还是蛮快的。
<phoenixlzx> iDracaena: 嗯...暂时还不考虑钱的问题，主要是我对linux比UNIX熟悉一点...虽然对gentoo不了解
<euroford> centos寄生在RH上，第3方提供服务也可行的
<phoenixlzx> 我就说
<phoenixlzx> 可悲的网银
<iDracaena> phoenixlzx: 其实差不多吧。linux和unix的差别没那么大，除非搞coding。
<microcai> iDracaena: 大了！
<microcai> iDracaena:  unix 硬件支持就是个 shit
<phoenixlzx> 我也没什么要求，无非就是做个人blog
<MeaCulpa_> microcai: 应该这么说，Unix都是硬件厂商做的
<euroford> microcai: 你说的是哪个unix？
<MeaCulpa_> 支持就是断自己财路
<MeaCulpa_> :)
<iDracaena> microcai: 问题是这种机子，除非你做桌面，不然基本没什么换硬件的需求吧。
<euroford> unix都玩自摸
<microcai> MeaCulpa_:  我给给你提供有偿服务。
<microcai> euroford:  BSD 啊
<MeaCulpa_> :P
<phoenixlzx> happyaron来了
<MeaCulpa_> iDracaena: 其实还是有的
<euroford> microcai: freeBSD?
<MadGirl> well, freeBSD is quite nice too
<microcai> euroford:  maybe
<MeaCulpa_> iDracaena: 想做硬件捞钱的还是很多的
<euroford> 很多服务器用freebsd呢
 * microcai 服务器用 BSD 关我P事。
<phoenixlzx> 我有个朋友在开发BSD的防火墙
 * microcai 我要的是 Desktop
<euroford> microcai: 你喜欢什么?桌面？
<iDracaena> euroford: 关键就是，如果选了bsd，本来也不用搞乱七八糟的硬件来兼容。
<microcai> euroford:  不做 Desktop 的 OS 才是失败的说。
<iDracaena> euroford: 猜是。
<euroford> microcai: RH?
<microcai> euroford:  RH 不是有 Fedora 做桌面么？
<iDracaena> microcai: 那我觉着linux系的做桌面还是有少许自我折腾的说。不是productive的选择。
<euroford> microcai: 那个是RH的实验田，非面向桌面，虽说东东也不少
<iDracaena> microcai: fedora就是个测试版吧⋯⋯
<iDracaena> microcai: 各种不靠谱～
 * microcai 所以我叛逃到 Gentoo 了
<MeaCulpa_> fedora是不是RH放在外面让大众帮他们测试的
<MeaCulpa_> 用Fedora就是帮RH做贡献了
<iDracaena> MeaCulpa_: 貌似就是这个初衷。
<euroford> MeaCulpa_: 应该是的
<MeaCulpa_> 不过RH还算地道，一般都反馈到上游吧
<MeaCulpa_> 反馈的质量就不得而知了
<euroford> RH和fedora core其实都是一帮人开发的
<phoenixlzx> fedora貌似连视频都看不了呢...（Fedora9）
<euroford> MeaCulpa_: RH自己就是上游，哈哈
<microcai> Fedora 和 GNOME 还不是一帮人开发的。
<iDracaena> MeaCulpa_: 嗯，确实。而且RH还是比较干实事的。毕竟要靠这个赚钱。
<MeaCulpa_> RH对Linux Kernel贡献很大，但是其它的...难说
<euroford> gcc / glibc
<phoenixlzx> 我好早好早用过fedora，然后再也不敢碰了
<euroford> 都是RH 的人维护的
<iDracaena> MeaCulpa_: 我最开始用的是rh9⋯⋯悲剧～
 * microcai glibc 就是有 RH 的那个 SB + 白痴的  ... 在维护，搞的 debian 跳槽去了 eglibc 
<euroford> ubuntu的klose在gcc/glibc，里面根本没有发言权
<microcai> RH 对 GNOME 的贡献非常大，对 KDE 。。。 - 0
<microcai> RH 对 GNOME 的贡献非常大，对 KDE 。。。 = 0
<euroford> 撑死了就是一个测试的
<euroford> 差不多
<phoenixlzx> linus不就是fedora+kde么
<microcai> phoenixlzx:  linus 不在  RH
<euroford> phoenixlzx: linus自用的平台
<microcai> phoenixlzx: 但是老二老三在  RH 。
<euroford> RH挣的钱，比ubuntu多多了吧
<phoenixlzx> 我是说...Linux本人用fedora，然后还在轰GNOME，推荐用KDE。。。
<euroford> 估计ubuntu还不好说挣钱呢
<phoenixlzx> linux，打错了
<phoenixlzx> linus...又打错了
<euroford> phoenixlzx是说...Linus本人用fedora，然后还在轰GNOME，推荐用KDE。
<phoenixlzx> mark准备怎么办？一直让canonical亏下去？
<phoenixlzx> 我听说的
<euroford> 不是想不想的问题，是能不能的问题
 * microcai mark 本来就打算一直烧钱到底的呀。
<euroford> DT是不能挣钱的
<euroford> 应为没有人会花钱买DT的服务
<namoamitafo> euroford: 是么
<euroford> 估计mark的钱快到底了
<iDracaena> microcai: 所以羡慕有钱人～
 * microcai 参考天朝盗版率
<namoamitafo> euroford: è½°gnome?
<iDracaena> euroford: 反正钱叶来得快～
<phoenixlzx> euroford: 这个在国内行不通，但国外不好说
<phoenixlzx> namoamitafo: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=332565
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - "Linus大神再次炮轰GNOME",有何感想
<euroford> phoenixlzx: 在国外，也是不到1%的市场占有率，比中国也好不了多少
<namoamitafo> phoenixlzx: 啥时候的事情?
 * microcai 在国内是不能通过软件赚钱的，别说 DT 了， office ， CAD 都不行。
<euroford> N年前
<genieliu> euroford: Linus 不是用opensuse吗？
<namoamitafo> phoenixlzx: 我不觉得这件事是现在的
<phoenixlzx> namoamitafo: 不知道，...为什么又顶上来了
<euroford> MS自己不挣钱，也不让别人争钱，惨啊
<euroford> 关键还是国人不行
<phoenixlzx> genieliu: 我真是听说的...http://baike.baidu.com/view/182182.htm#8
<euroford> 看看电影行业，当都是看盗版国外大片的时候，GOV从来不管
<phoenixlzx> 我听百度说的
<namoamitafo> phoenixlzx: 不是吧, 那个人好像是2011发的, 但是是发的过去的事情
<iDracaena> 等管的时候也很快的。
<euroford> 但自从国产电源有一定的市场的时候，开始反盗版了
<phoenixlzx> 拉到吧，内部都是D版winxp
<euroford> linus的事情至少是08年最前的事情了
<euroford> 我说的是电影，开始反盗版了
<euroford> 正式应为软件还不行，大家都在盗版，所以GOV不管
<euroford> 恶性循环
<phoenixlzx> 嗯..就来个DRM，还有个啥版权原因删除视频啥的...
<euroford> 没钱，发展不起来，更没钱，更发展不起来
<phoenixlzx> namoamitafo: 那我就真不知道了...现在fedora确实进步了，但其他发行版也在进步呀...不好说，linus会不会换
<euroford> MS可以不挣钱（在中国），但国内的人就得饿死了
 * iDracaena 龙血树叶沙沙的响～说着一句话～大家好梦～
<phoenixlzx> MS在中国不挣钱是不可能的
<euroford> phoenixlzx: lunus能够编译和测试内核，就OK了吧
<phoenixlzx> 光强制安装的OEM就一大堆
<euroford> 相比而言了
<NoIE> MS和TG关系很铁。
<phoenixlzx> euroford: linus不会整天就干这吧？
<euroford> 用户数量和盈利的比值，中国最低了
<euroford> phoenixlzx: 你也不看看这个大仙，整天都干些什么？
<phoenixlzx> 我在联想专卖店实习，一大堆预装win7家庭普通版的电脑，或者是dos，预装ubuntu的基本没人问
<NoIE> 我买的是预装ubuntu的电脑。
<euroford> ubuntu从来不用最新的编译器，linus恼大了
<euroford> NoIE: 什么品牌？
<NoIE> euroford: dell
<euroford> 在国内？
<phoenixlzx> 国人宁愿要DOS或者根本不能用的win7家庭普通版的电脑...都不愿意去看一眼ubuntu
<NoIE> euroford: 恩。
<phoenixlzx> 有，dell和lenovo都有预装ubuntu的笔记本
<euroford> dell和红旗的OEM停了吧？
<phoenixlzx> 我们店里也有
<NoIE> win7家庭普通版真的很差吗？我没用过。。。
<NoIE> euroford: 少了，没停。
<euroford> NoIE: 挺好的，我买的机器就是这个HB
<phoenixlzx> 很差...没aero,启动慢...
<iFvwm> phoenixlzx: 那是因为别人不知道lin机器也可以重装。
<OT_iux> 额，我，也先装死去了，明天上班= =
<OT_iux> 大家晚安咯
<phoenixlzx> OT_iux: bye
<euroford> 88
<iFvwm> OT_iux: 撞死/
<OT_iux> 88
<iFvwm> ?
<whsailing> 个人觉得普通办公的用win好点，学生或搞开发的用linux好点
<phoenixlzx> 我要把电耗完...还有十多分钟的样子
<phoenixlzx> 学生都要win
<phoenixlzx> 我推荐ubuntu，他们说不会用，即使有感兴趣的一听没有迅雷和QQ就不要了
<whsailing> 学校如果来个教学改革，说用linux就爽咯
<phoenixlzx> 除了价格有优势，配置根本不行
<whsailing> 教育要从娃娃…………
<phoenixlzx> 不可能的，学校教科书全是win2000
<NoIE> 有用的资源都可以不用迅雷下载，只能用迅雷下载的都不是有用的资源。
<phoenixlzx> 我们信息老师就没听说过linux
<euroford> 迅雷,QQ,网银，3大障碍
<whsailing> 所以学校要来个教改
<whsailing> 现在qq用web了
<whsailing> 就一个网银成问题
<whsailing> 还有游戏之类的，CS、真三国的，想玩的时候就开下XP
<phoenixlzx> 这不是说改就改的...基本上所有的成熟商业软件都是win下的，而且一旦改了多少教师要下岗
<whsailing> 呵呵
<NoIE> 我在德文的dell网站上，只找到了一台预装ubuntu的电脑。台式机，预装10.04.。。。
<NoIE> 浦发银行对ie以外的浏览器支持的很好。
<phoenixlzx> 还有学校没精力装双系统，更没钱买能跑虚拟机的电脑
<NoIE> 招商银行支持使用ie以外的浏览器支付。
<euroford> 3D游戏不行啊，等wayland再说
<phoenixlzx> 我们店里有预装ubuntu的笔记本、台式机、一体机...
<phoenixlzx> 不是910就是1004
<euroford> 现在预装的应该是1010吧
<euroford> lenovo预装的是1010
<phoenixlzx> 店面经理准备把预装ubuntu的全部卖掉，不能再压货了...
<whsailing> 前天在线升级，从10.04升级到11.10
<phoenixlzx> 我们那里没有预装10.10的
<ouyuu> 推广linux也不用强制学生用啥吧。先把学校图书馆等等公用电脑转成linux
<euroford> 1110还没出来呢
<phoenixlzx> whsailing: 死掉了吗
<phoenixlzx> 表示图书馆没有电脑
<euroford> 其实有很多地方都可以用linuxde
<phoenixlzx> 同意，比如苏大的ATM
<phoenixlzx> 全是fedora
<euroford> 有这么强的？
<phoenixlzx> 我问苏大的学生
<whsailing> 不过11.10时不时就来个程序异常报告
<euroford> 哪个苏大？
<phoenixlzx> 苏州大学
<phoenixlzx> 你可以去#sudalinux看看
<euroford> whsailing: 1110还没有发布呢，怎么可能预装？
<whsailing> 自己在线升级
<whsailing> 可以的
<euroford> 没发布，出问题，正常
<whsailing> 现在就基本能用，后天会出第二个测试版
<whsailing> 期待正式版
<MeaCulpa_> 9.
<phoenixlzx> 表示我的电脑忒能扛了...这电池用仨小时多了，我一直在放音乐
<euroford> whsailing: 你跟的还挺快的
<euroford> phoenixlzx: 什么系统？
<phoenixlzx> archlinux+KDE
<euroford> phoenixlzx: 硬件呢？
<whsailing> ubuntu的
<euroford> phoenixlzx: 6芯电池？+atom？
<phoenixlzx> ThinkPad T420 4180J4C,自己添了2G内存，所以4G内存跑64位archlinux
<phoenixlzx> core i5 2410
<phoenixlzx> 4GB DDR3 1066
<whsailing> 好高配置啊
<phoenixlzx>  NVIDIA Quadro NVS 4200M
<euroford> SND就是N啊
<phoenixlzx> 500GB SATA2
<euroford> 确实省电
<phoenixlzx> 我愁死了...咋还用不完
<phoenixlzx> 额...终于警告了
<euroford> phoenixlzx: 说明书上说能用多长时间？
<euroford> 10%？
<phoenixlzx> 最多9小时，6芯电池
<phoenixlzx> 估计是屏幕亮度最低，啥都不干
<euroford> INTEL的节能技术，现在需要OS的配合才能省电
<phoenixlzx> 我这是较高亮度，一直放音乐，KDE桌面特效全开
<whsailing> 9小时！！！这在是太牛了
<euroford> 但INTEL一直拿着，对linux支持不够到位啊
<whsailing> 我的老机最多只能用3个半
<euroford> 有可能是MS和INTEL一起搞的节能部分
<phoenixlzx> 风扇基本不转...电脑下面是凉的
<euroford> SND的特点之一就是省电
<phoenixlzx> 特别是i5
<phoenixlzx> 现在已经4个小时了
<euroford> SNB不好意识，拼错了
<phoenixlzx> 不好意识
<whsailing> 等有钱了也买部……
<euroford> 这个确实好
<phoenixlzx> 不贵，我买的时候才8800
<phoenixlzx> 不要看媒体价
<euroford> 等下半年，AMD的APU就要发布对抗SNB的平台了
<whsailing> 对我来说是天价了……贵不起……所以现在只能用神舟
<phoenixlzx> 店里最好的apu是ThinkPad X120e，APU E-350
<euroford> 稍等一下，就有了，这个E350是叫板ATOM的
<euroford> HyperTrans是AMD发明的，但被intel发扬光大了，没脾气
<boy0123> 大家都在聊什么呢
<boy0123> euroford:) 说龙芯吗
<boy0123> knownbad:) 你好
<euroford> boy0123: 你对龙芯有感情？
<phoenixlzx> 现在是真的没电了...我也要睡觉了...童鞋们也早点休息吧~~
<boy0123> euroford:) 有天然的感情
<boy0123> knownbad:) 好
<euroford> 怎么讲，你是计算所的？
<knownbad> ?
<boy0123> euroford:) 我就天生一颗红心
<boy0123> 全身红
<knownbad> 屁股红？
<euroford> boy0123: 莫非你是胡老板？
<boy0123> 国产的,都天然地热爱
<boy0123> ............
<MeaCulpa_> .
<boy0123> euroford:) 你怎么知道我姓胡
 * MeaCulpa_ 的台历做好了 http://i.imm.io/78Bj.png
<boy0123> knownbad:) 除了屁股以外
<euroford> boy0123: 胡老板的屋子里全是红的啊
<boy0123> 哦
<euroford> 天天读毛选啊
<boy0123> euroford:) 那是另一个了
<euroford> 哈哈
<knownbad> 那不和我口味，我只喜欢屁股红。
<euroford> 你都拿龙芯干什么？
<euroford> boy0123: 你都拿龙芯干什么？
<boy0123> euroford:) 他屋子红是在诬蔑 红色, 要心中红, 才是真正的红, 他只是表面的
<whsailing> 深奥，听不懂
<boy0123> knownbad:) 你敢说屁股红??? 你敢说放屁的地方红??
<euroford> 哈哈，这话千万别然他听见了
<boy0123> euroford:)
<boy0123> knownbad:) 你等我们去解放吧
<whsailing> 请问这里是学生的多吗
<euroford> 我不是
<boy0123> whsailing:) 这里的红学生多
<whsailing> 红学生？？不懂
<euroford> 我不红
<euroford> 哈哈
<boy0123> whsailing:) 就是红心蕃薯, 从里面红到外面那种
<alvin_rxg> “红学”？
<test> 请问ubuntu咋个设置堆栈执行啊
<boy0123> knownbad:) 你是二代华人??? 你老婆是网上认识的???
<knownbad> ?
<whsailing> 还是不懂，我新手来的，多多关照啊
<test> 红学？ 红芍
<boy0123> knownbad:) 听人说, 你早是美国人了
<knownbad> 你又去那里打听的？
<euroford> test: 什么堆栈执行？
<boy0123> knownbad:) 不是新进来的
<boy0123> knownbad:) 你的后来者
<euroford> 潜水艇冒泡了
<test> linux不是有个堆栈执行保护么
<euroford> 是啊
<boy0123> test:) 啥意思
<boy0123> 有什么作用
<test> 咋个开关他啊  我想做缓冲区溢出的实验
<knownbad> 你不就是那个搞反情报的吗？
<euroford> gcc的编译开关
<boy0123> test:) 你突破他, 不正好体现你的厉害吗
<test> 哦 这样哦 谢了
<boy0123> knownbad:) 反情报???
<boy0123> knownbad:) 我是地下党人
<test> 嘿嘿  饭要一口一口地吃 路要一步一步地走
<boy0123> test:) 要大干快上
<euroford> test: 你可够黑的
<test> 我不够哦
<boy0123> euroford:) 他是红的发黑
<euroford> 这里面深了
<boy0123> knownbad:) 是不是啊, 还没回答我呢
<test> 不过有的地方介绍的是 etc/system 文件 里面可以设置 堆栈执行 保护
<euroford> 要是随便那个写好的XX，试试，就另当别论了
<whsailing> 还是听不懂，解释一下“红”
<euroford> test: 你说的是SELINUX吧
<euroford> red
<boy0123> knownbad:) 原来我还以为你是台湾过去的, 原来在台湾有老婆, 没带过去. 后来有个人说的完全不一样
<euroford> CP
<test> 不是 我现在用的 ubuntu10.04
<boy0123> whsailing:) 你是外星人吗
<knownbad> 嗯，还是有剧情好看些。
<boy0123> ......
<knownbad> 我是外星来的火星人。
<whsailing> 可能吧……
<test> euroford:这个咋个打呢  我刚刚用irc呢
<euroford> 火星人也得找老婆啊
<boy0123> knownbad:) 你不做编剧都浪费你这人才了, 骗的我 一晃一晃的
<whsailing> 听不懂地球话
<euroford> 打什么？
<test> 大家都是大陆的么？
<knownbad> 就水星老婆了。
<test> 比如说我要专门回复某人的 咋个打
<boy0123> test:) 你不是??? 你是海上人家???
<whsailing> 不过我不是火星人，不会非主流
<euroford> knownbad: 据说水星是水深火热啊
<boy0123> test:) 打名字啊
<test> 我是大陆的啊
<boy0123> test:) 不是眼看的功夫吗
<test> 哦 我还以为是自动的呢
<euroford> test: 和bash匹配命令是一样的
<test> 哦
<boy0123> euroford:) 我们争取把水星染红了
<whsailing> 我不是大陆的，是海岛的，但又不是台湾的
<boy0123> whsailing:) 钓鱼岛???
<euroford> whsailing: UK?
<whsailing> 南澳岛
<boy0123> 哦
<test> :-)  这个也是可以自动补全的哟 不错
<euroford> w
<euroford> HK
<boy0123> whsailing:) 那里也有网络???
<whsailing> 有
<test> 哇 irc真不错 可以跟好多地方的同志聊天呢
<knownbad> 南澳岛上有住人吗？
<boy0123> whsailing:) 难怪你不知道 红色 是啥意思
<boy0123> whsailing:) 你 去看 建党伟业去
<euroford> 建议读读毛选
<whsailing> 原来
<euroford> 老蒋也是读过的
<whsailing> 喔
<whsailing> OUT了
<boy0123> knownbad:) 如果你真的是从台湾来的, 你一定全身蓝
<euroford> 不然不知道自己是怎么死的，哈哈
<euroford> 不好说啊
 * MeaCulpa_ 的桌面随便抓个图都是台历： http://i.imm.io/78Cj.png
<knownbad> 您想多了，我肤色是黄色的。
<euroford> 炎黄子孙啊
<whsailing> 都是龙了传人
<boy0123> MeaCulpa:) 不喜欢这个女性, 嘴太难看了
<boy0123> MeaCulpa:) 不喜欢这个女星, 嘴太难看了
<boy0123> whsailing:) 龙和凤杂交的
<knownbad> 死后都是白人，白骨一具。
<MeaCulpa_> -_-!
<euroford> 梦想终于成真了，哈哈
<boy0123> knownbad:) 错,我死了,一定是 红骨
<MeaCulpa_> 我这里倒没啥黄人的图
<whsailing> 党员的呢
<euroford> 红苕吃多了，就这样的
<boy0123> whsailing:) 党员是外红内黑
<euroford> 哈哈
<whsailing> ……
<knownbad> 是啊，我放个屁都是香的。  不信你来闻闻看。
<boy0123> 就像另一个胡老板, 表面功夫. 哪象我, 我的红是从里红到外的
<boy0123> 周围全不是红
<whsailing> 看来一个个都是激进分子
<knownbad> 不！  我放个屁都是红的。  不信你来闻闻看。
<boy0123> 天下全黑, 唯我独红
<knownbad> 这就对了。
<euroford> 红眼病了？
<boy0123> knownbad:) ..... 红的是来闻的
<whsailing> 还是我们海岛人心平气和，与世无争
<euroford> boy0123: 谈些别的吧
<boy0123> euroford:) 红眼病是看什么都是红, 里边是黑 . 反过来好不好
<knownbad> 你敢说如何红的不对？  这不对头吧？
<boy0123> euroford:) 好吧, 你给个题目
<euroford> 大家都是chinese就OK了
<boy0123> knownbad:) 美国的颜色是什么
<boy0123> euroford:) 你起个好的题目
<euroford> boy0123: 你还没说你与龙芯的故事呢
<whsailing> 龙苡啊
<whsailing> 支持国产的说说
<euroford> 比如，你知道龙芯是怎么来的吗？
<knownbad> whsailing: 你真在南澳岛？
<boy0123> euroford:) 不是换个题目吗, 说龙芯最终也扯到红啊. 不就是 从龙芯 那里说到这地步的吗, 你想再来一次???
<knownbad> 南澳岛在那里？  宜兰？
<boy0123> whsailing:) 你不是扯海底电缆上网的吧
<whsailing> 南澳岛，历史上兵家必争之地
<euroford> boy0123: 你不是看什么都是红的吧
<euroford> 谈技术就行了
<boy0123> 在海底光纤中间接一网线上网的???
<whsailing> 说点技术的，
<boy0123> euroford:) 好吧
<boy0123> 好的
<knownbad> 哦，广东。
<euroford> whsailing: 这个有意思，都谁和谁挣啊？
<knownbad> 我搞错了。
<whsailing> ？？
<uni00> lubuntu全屏播放flash卡，怎么解决
<boy0123> knownbad:) 美国的技术, 是怎么出来的.
<euroford> whsailing说南澳岛，历史上兵家必争之地
<knownbad> 你给的啊，怎么还问？
<boy0123> knownbad:) 有什么条件才能会有美国的创新
<boy0123> knownbad:) 正经的
<MeaCulpa_> boy0123: http://i.imm.io/78EB.png
<MeaCulpa_> 这个如何
<whsailing> 一个位于福建、广东、台湾之间的小岛，
<MeaCulpa_> 是不是不够pp
<euroford> 全是德国的俘虏或者叛逃者吧
<uni00> flash全屏卡，怎么弄？
<boy0123> knownbad:) 为什么 中国总是学国外的, 单就 后发国家可以解释了
<whsailing> 当然是历史上的兵家必争之地咯
<euroford> uni00: 目前除了N卡，其他无解
<boy0123> MeaCulpa:) 鼻子太瘦, 我只看鼻子的
<uni00> euroford> 我用的是ati的卡
<euroford> boy0123: 4大发明都是中国的
<knownbad> 你又想多了吧？
<boy0123> knownbad:) 单就中国是后发国家就可以解释得了吗??
<euroford> uni00: ATI的驱动太烂了
<knownbad> 但这似乎不稀奇。
<uni00> euroford:> 用的是AMD的APU，E350
<boy0123> knownbad:) 我是想问, 按你在美国住那么长时间, 的观察, 是不是有什么必然性
<uni00> euroford:> 显卡集成到CPU里面的
<euroford> uni00: 目前是没戏了
<euroford> UVC的
<uni00> euroford:> 不过我的台机没事啊，一点都不卡
 * RavenChan 切换到systemd了= =
<MeaCulpa_> 怎么都谈论那么沉重的话题
<euroford> 那是用的软解，CPU够强也行
<MeaCulpa_> 女人啊
<boy0123> knownbad:) 教育? 政治?? 还是种族?
<knownbad> ？
<euroford> boy0123: 看来你的看看US历史了
<knownbad> 反情报的应该低调些。
<uni00> euroford:> 窗口用滚轮缩放到多大都没问题，就是不能全屏，一全屏就卡
<boy0123> knownbad:) 是他们那人种本质就是爱动脑子???
<euroford> 这叫杂交优势，哈哈
<knownbad> 你怎么自曝身份呢？
<boy0123> euroford:) 他是在美国生活, 我才问的啊.
<boy0123> ......
<whsailing> 来个经济的
<boy0123> euroford:) 你是说我们太纯种了??
<boy0123> whsailing:) 好的
<euroford> 杂种往往在前几代有优势
<boy0123> knownbad:) 美国经济怎么样了
<knownbad> 你说到重点了。  生活就是生活。
<euroford> 到现在，不行了吧
<knownbad> 不好，还没好。
<whsailing> 又是美国，表示不清楚，只能旁听
 * boy0123 将 knownbad 看作是美国通
<knownbad> 但比前些日子好些。
<boy0123> whsailing:) 我也不清楚, 才问美国人啊
<knownbad> 南澳岛看起来很美。
<boy0123> whsailing:) 想了解德国的, 这里也有德国的
<euroford> 英国人说美国的工程技术人员严重短缺，导致的危机
<euroford> g没上线呢
<knownbad> whsailing: 呵呵，这里就可以了。
<whsailing> 不错吗
<boy0123> knownbad:) 英国人和美国人是不是还是互相看不起
<knownbad> 老婆想去夏威夷，很贵的。
<boy0123> whsailing:) 椰林树荫, 鸟语花香?
<knownbad> 想办法骗她去南澳岛。
<boy0123> knownbad:) 哦, 夏威夷??
<boy0123> ..................
<whsailing> 都是大人来了，难怪说听不懂，
<boy0123> knownbad:) 什么时候骗她到美国啊
<boy0123> 俩地分居的
<knownbad> 英国和美国像兄弟情。
<boy0123> knownbad:) 忘了从哪看了, 好像英国当时看不起美国说美国人一股暴发户气
<knownbad> 很亲的但还是会有冲突。
<euroford> 看看中国的历史，就是到美国出了什么问题
<euroford> 有本书 帝国的兴衰
<knownbad> 美国人也说英国人嫉妒啊，没什么好认真的。
<boy0123> euroford:) 反了吧, 看美国, 就知道中国什么问题吧. 美国的以前就是中国的现在, 美国的现在是中国的未来
<euroford> 短期是，但长期还要看中国的古代历史
<whsailing> 天黑了，睡觉去，各安老大们晚安……
<euroford> 88
<boy0123> whsailing:) 不对吧
<boy0123> whsailing:) 南澳岛现在才天黑???
<MeaCulpa_> .
<MeaCulpa_> 少谈国事，多看女人
<MeaCulpa_> http://i.imm.io/78Fy.png
<whsailing> 北京时间00：30分
<whsailing> 下潜也…………
<boy0123> whsailing:) 0点了才天黑??
<euroford> MeaCulpa_: 我还看过一套X ray的，挺棒的
<euroford> 德国医生拍的
<knownbad> 大家小心点，最近台湾又查了些食品添加物过高。  产品应该也有销到国内去。
<boy0123> MeaCulpa:) 这个还算不错, 鼻子再高点就更好了. 至少这个看起来鼻子没那么瘦.
<MeaCulpa_> euroford: ...
<MeaCulpa_> en
<boy0123> knownbad:) 没事, 我们已经有抵抗力了
<euroford> knownbad: 台湾男人受灾最严重？
<knownbad> 塑化剂？  好像吧，吃了近三十年。
<MeaCulpa_> euroford: boy0123 http://i.imm.io/78Gf.png
<euroford> 女性化倾向，和GAY
<euroford> knownbad: 听说，JJ会变小？是真的吗？
<knownbad> 还是 jessica alba 好看些。
<boy0123> knownbad:) 看过 强战世界(世界大战) 电影吗, 最后 外星人自己 死亡了, 就是因为 外星人抵抗不了地球人的病毒, 地球人已经用了千万的生命换回了与这些病毒共存的能力.
<knownbad> 不是变小。  是长不大。
<uni00> 将来中日开战，小日本的生化武器在中国人千锤百炼的免疫力面前再也不能呈威风了，这是中央走的一步暗棋
<boy0123> knownbad:) 类比过来, 中国人对这些已经用许多生命换回了抵抗力. 所以不怕了
<knownbad> 妈的，你听起来像 blueghost。
<boy0123> knownbad:) 你说地沟油已经都在未暴露之前, 已经吃的刚刚的
<euroford> 国内肯定也有，台湾那样的东东，就是没抓住而已
<boy0123> MeaCulpa:) 还可以, 鼻子还是不够大, 我喜欢那种象面墙一样耸立在脸中间的那种
<knownbad> 我上次刚在国内吃了小龙虾后就爆发了卫生的事件。  都不敢跟我妈提起，怕吓了她。
<boy0123> knownbad:) .....
<euroford> 这个可以了，比例匀称，典型的白种
<euroford> MeaCulpa_: 你能看出，是哪里的白种女人吗？
<euroford> 估计boy0123比较喜欢北欧的
<uni00> euroford:> 白俄罗斯的要漂亮些
<boy0123> MeaCulpa:) 现在才醒起来, 你在传播艳照
<uni00> euroford:> 大街上随便抓个都是美女
<euroford> uni00: 越往北，鼻子越高
<boy0123> euroford:) 不知道哪的, 就是喜欢高鼻子, 硬梆梆的, 但不能太瘦
<euroford> 阿里巴巴的老爷？
<boy0123> euroford:) 除了鼻子,眼窝要深, 但 眼窝下的骨头(忘了叫什么名字)不能太高
<euroford> 这个是典型的北欧特征了
<boy0123> euroford:) 不能有肉, 怎么说呢, 就是鼻梁不能太窄
<MeaCulpa_> ...
<euroford> 估计你真得等G先生了
<boy0123> euroford:) 哦, 原来我喜欢北欧姑娘
<MeaCulpa_> 现在人种都杂了
<euroford> 尤其是美国
<MeaCulpa_> 北欧人种也要看的，芬兰和其他北欧国家相差很大
<boy0123> 不喜欢荷兰的
<MeaCulpa_> 瑞典混血也多
<MeaCulpa_> 荷兰的粗糙
<euroford> 瑞典和谁混？
<euroford> 黑人？
<boy0123> 没看过荷兰的女人. 看世界杯那荷兰队, 没一个球员长的好看
<euroford> 荷兰就是鸡国
<boy0123> :)
<euroford> 港口城市都那样
<boy0123> alvin_rxg:) 荷兰算欧盟的吗, 欧洲还有哪国 不是欧盟的
<euroford> hole land
<boy0123> 如果真找个大鼻子老婆, 接吻是个问题
<euroford> 没看他们都习惯歪脖吗？
<boy0123> knownbad:) 我可是又红又专的
<boy0123> ................
<boy0123> 不说了, 去忙了
<euroford> 今天起得早，睡了
 * adam8157 范佩西 不帅么///
<euroford> 88
<boy0123> 88
<boy0123> adam8157:) 哦,就一个, 其他每个好看的, 就算他, 我也很怀疑是不是荷兰本地人. 可能是移民二代
<adam8157> hehe
<knownbad> 奇了，难道有人正面接吻的吗？  废话，当然是侧面接吻啊。
<knownbad> alvin_rxg: 香肠呢？
<MeaCulpa_> l
<MeaCulpa_> 睡觉前最后俩贴，尺度稍微提高点
<MeaCulpa_> http://i.imm.io/78JE.png
<MeaCulpa_> http://i.imm.io/78JT.png
<knownbad> 个人喜欢第一个
<alvin_rxg> 我一个都没拥有过……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 什么你一个都没有拥有过？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 今天我的缔造者要来了
<alvin_rxg> what is 缔造者？
<alvin_rxg> [17:04] <MeaCulpa_> 睡觉前最后俩贴，尺度稍微提高点
<alvin_rxg> [17:04] <MeaCulpa_> http://i.imm.io/78JE.png
<alvin_rxg> [17:04] <MeaCulpa_> http://i.imm.io/78JT.png
<alvin_rxg> [17:36] <knownbad> 个人喜欢第一个
<alvin_rxg> 20:54:24 < alvin_rxg> 我一个都没拥有过……
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 太好了。你我绝对不打架
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 我喜欢第二个
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 那是 knownbad...
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, ......
<^k^>  06:05
#ubuntu-cn 2011-07-06
<tenzu> roylez: 这就是所谓的高清导演剪辑版?
<roylez> tenzu: ...你说的哪个？
<tenzu> roylez: http://extratorrent.com/torrent/2457019/Avatar+2009+Extended+Collectors+Cut+BluRay+720p+DTS+x264-3Li.html
<tenzu> roylez: 呃...12小时前发的...
<roylez> tenzu: ...
<roylez> tenzu: 您梦游回来了阿
<roylez> tenzu: 或许这片子的分辨率告过我的屏幕大小了
 * jiero 想起来那个 4096的视频。
<jiero> 播放起来只有 3.7FPS
<tenzu> roylez: 我想起来以前下过transformers的蓝光,三个mkv总共12G
<roylez> tenzu: 日本人真会找财路 http://cnbeta.com/articles/147916.htm
<MeaCulpa> .
<jska> 猫拧，各位
<tenzu> roylez: 海底挖光还能挖哪里
<roylez> tenzu: http://i.imm.io/78JT.png
<roylez> tenzu: http://i.imgur.com/TFxkX.jpg
<roylez> tenzu: 贴错图了...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://i.imgur.com/a7Y8A.jpg
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 昨晚干的无聊事http://i.imm.io/78EB.png
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 上班不看你的图
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://farm7.static.flickr.com/6030/5900105261_10e1f0e87e_z.jpg
<MeaCulpa> roylez: lol
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我不会害你的
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://i.imgur.com/AgsWH.jpg
<caleb-> roylez: 是好事啊，不然稀土都被国人败光了
<caleb-> 国内的稀土大多便宜卖到国外去了
<jiero> 想要Meego了。要用就要花 $14 买。
<NoIE> jiero: 为什么？
<caleb-> jiero: 自己下不用钱
<roylez> iGnome: 蛋糕 http://i.imgur.com/pfFFJ.jpg
<jiero> NoIE: 因为必须用个 Micro SD卡。
<jiero> NoIE:  8GB
<MeaCulpa> 海底发现稀土新资源了
<MeaCulpa> 不带我国玩了
<MeaCulpa> 这样更好，干脆别出口了
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://i.imgur.com/Jrhg8.jpg
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 学这招
<jiero> caleb-: 下载不用钱的。
<jiero> roylez: 那个蛋糕要是浅色就好了，我喜欢巧克力
<roylez> jiero: 。。。你看出来了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ...怎么做到的
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 车子没有拖车挂钩 http://i.imgur.com/lAowN.jpg
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 后面有个跳板
<roylez> tenzu: http://i.imgur.com/XLT6L.jpg
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 此人额头很有特色
<jiero> .jiero hug roylez
<jiero> roylez: 没有动作啊。
<roylez> jiero: 我现在的电脑叫bender，我的下一台电脑会叫做 dr.zoidburg
<tenzu> roylez: 唯一不变的是嘴巴
<roylez> tenzu: 这家伙是个万能龙套
<tenzu> roylez: 那张地图好像是konami world
<jiero> roylez:  难道前后两个都是什么人物？
<tenzu> roylez: 福利收下了...
<roylez> jiero: futurama里面的人物
<roylez> tenzu: ...啥福利？那是 MeaCulpa 那里来的
<tenzu> roylez: 你说发错的
<jiero> roylez:  恕我今夕方晓。。。你看动画阿。。。
<roylez> jiero: futurama是很经典的
<MeaCulpa> tenzu: ??
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ??
<MeaCulpa> 啥福利
<jiero> roylez: 经典的数量有如天上星星，也就最明亮的几个我见过——也不知道名字。
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • DVD安装11.04或10.04出现问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=337472 我的本子是win7系统，放到C盘，分出来一个G盘20G装ubuntu，DVD安装过程中在分区那一步提示说在本地硬盘中没有发现其他系统，要清空整个硬盘，很怪异！求解～ 我的本子是Acer 4740G. 10.04和11.04的都出现这个问题，但DVD盘在其他机器上可以正 ...
<tenzu> MeaCulpa: http://i.imm.io/78JT.png 这张
<MeaCulpa> tenzu: 我擦，午夜场的，别再贴了好哇
<MeaCulpa> 23:00以后才可以
<tenzu> MeaCulpa: 好吧...
<tenzu> 我以为有时差...
<MeaCulpa> tenzu: 呵呵
<MeaCulpa> tenzu: 我脑子突然抽住了，拿cal -y来做台历...
<tenzu> MeaCulpa: 可是到了第二天它也不会自动刷新,难道每天运行一遍cal -y?
<MeaCulpa> tenzu: 可以啊
<XwinX> iGnome:
<MeaCulpa> tenzu: 对了，日期还可以改颜色
<MeaCulpa> cal -y | GREP_COLOR="1;32" grep --color "[^ ]"
<iGnome> MeaCulpa: 落后的了
<iGnome> XwinX: 。
<MeaCulpa> 昨天老婆睡着了，我起来拉粑粑的时候想到的，于是就去看图了...
<palomino|working> = = , MeaCulpa
<iGnome> 为什么要等老婆睡着了，你才敢去拉粑粑。
<XwinX> iGnome: 否则没空嘛
<MeaCulpa> 就是
<MeaCulpa> 那里是单行道
<iGnome> 被lp抓住了把柄。。
 * MeaCulpa 老婆清醒的时候偶不敢多摸电脑啊
<kiss_kill> 寻找组织 嘎嘎 python
<tenzu> MeaCulpa: 学习了
<iGnome> 拉粑粑，应该是你的第一生理需求啊。 MeaCulpa
<tenzu> iGnome: 好恶啊
<iGnome> tenzu: 难道不是嘛。
<iGnome> 天性第一。
<notAsk> 我是学python的 才入门
<tenzu> iGnome: 好吧,你又赢了
<kiss_kill> 我门都没入
<MeaCulpa> notAsk: 我在门外徘徊
<notAsk> 主要学python3
<kiss_kill> MeaCulpa: 你不是c++党吗？
<notAsk> 目前来看2.6还是主流
 * MeaCulpa 还停留在py2.6阶段
<kiss_kill> 我ubuntu里面的是2.7
<MeaCulpa> kiss_kill: C++我一辈子学不会了
 * caleb- 还停留在py2.6阶段
<MeaCulpa> caleb-: ... 握爪
<MeaCulpa> with py2.6: 握爪
<MeaCulpa> 2.6的新feature
<notAsk> py3 很多模块都没得
 * roylez 已经华丽丽的告别py了
<iGnome> 那bot只是重复你的话呢。 MeaCulpa
<shenme> 跳出来窝抓
<MeaCulpa> caleb-: 去死
<iGnome> roylez: 恭喜离开 屁眼
<roylez> iGnome: ...
<shenme> py好东西阿
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 走好~
<roylez> iGnome: 您啥时候离开 破烂？
<caleb-> MeaCulpa: 违反机器人三原则
<iGnome> 暂时不离开
<kiss_kill> 杀死bot 嘎嘎
 * tenzu 觉得hello world够用了,无所谓2.x还是3.
<kiss_kill> 呵呵
<kiss_kill> 3.和2的差距还是有点大的
<iGnome> 小黑bot
<kiss_kill> hello world 已经不在华夏
<kiss_kill> 我们应该print "我爱你，中国"  嘎嘎
<iGnome> tenzu: 你应该发展一个“你吃了嘛”的程序。
<notAsk_> 我先用的py3
<notAsk_> 现在用py2.6 还不习惯
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • 求助，重启后左上角只有一个点在跳，无法登陆 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=337476 vmware里安装的server镜像，安装完成后apt-get update 和apt-get dist-upgrade.reboot 之后出现这种情况，请问是什么问题导致的？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 erduodeshui — 2011-07-06 10:10
<kiss_kill> 没事，我看文档里面写的，说2转3只要注意几个细节就好了
<notAsk_> 我是3转2
<iGnome> roylez: tenzu 说你蛋疼。
<tenzu> iGnome: 不许挑拨我和主席的良好关系
<iGnome> 论坛说的
<tenzu> 屁
<roylez> tenzu: 昨天还是前天有人问了我xterm的dabbrev-expand有关的问题，今天搜索了下，zsh也带这个功能，晚上回去就去折腾下...
<XwinX> dabbrev-expand 是啥功能
<roylez> XwinX: 从历史里面补全单词
<MeaCulpa> irc也不稳定了...
<tenzu> roylez: 有人说zsh是终极,我还没用过
<MeaCulpa> z后面没有字母了...
<iGnome> 咋没有。没学过ascii?
<iGnome> 吹牛皮的
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 啥？
<iGnome> \x80
<MaskRay> roylez: 求 zsh 的 dabbrev-expand
<roylez> MaskRay: 昨天是你问的xterm的dabbrev-expand？
<iGnome> 啥shell，外加多了，都会卡死
<MaskRay> roylez: 嗯
<tenzu> iGnome: 那你说说用bash有啥缺点?
<roylez> MaskRay: 默认已经开启了，esc /，我回去打算改成菜单补全，快捷键改成" esc , "
<iGnome> complete -F _show_all $default aw ai as
<iGnome> complete -F _show_installed $default ap ar
<iGnome> 我就加了这个
<iGnome> alias不支持补全
<iGnome> 只好手动加
<MaskRay> roylez: 我悲剧了，笔记本的 XTerm*VT100*translations: #override \n\ 可用，台式的只认第一行，\n\ 续行的没用
 * roylez 强力围观奥特曼之神
<MeaCulpa> alias有补全啊
<roylez> MaskRay: 还是放在zsh里面比较好，跟term无关了
<iGnome> 围观不理解上面2句的
<MaskRay> bash-completion?
<XwinX> roylez: 搜索历史吗?
<roylez> XwinX: 对
<iGnome> alias的ap ar 补全以安装的包名
 * tenzu 一个人围观么?
<XwinX> roylez: bash 也带这个功能啊
<roylez> XwinX: ...
<roylez> XwinX: bash不能出菜单
<XwinX> roylez: 打前面几个字母, 然后实例历史里命令行
<XwinX> roylez: 要菜单做啥
<iGnome> lol 蛋疼
<roylez> 你说的是补全命令，我说的是补全单词
<MaskRay> eix -U --only-names zsh-completion 还真比 eix -U --only-names bash-completion 少
<XwinX> roylez: 不明白
<iGnome> 啥叫单词
<iGnome> 反正啥，都可以函数实现。别折腾这
 * jiero 看到新闻：变形金刚3 电影里出现了 Nokia N950 。。。
 * MeaCulpa 准备消灭alias全部用函数
<iGnome> XwinX: 去实现那个webkit的伪终端吧。还图形化的。
<MeaCulpa> XwinX: 很多命令参数又长又臭，补全单词比较爽，用历史记录来补全
<bazhang> MadKid, hi
<iGnome> 太长的，应该去alias/function/script
<MadKid> i heard hi was there a reason why games don't work on vbox or am I doing something wrong?
<MaskRay> 去看一下 zsh 的 iptables 补全就知道了
<MaskRay> 那是个智能的程序。。
<iGnome> 参数补全一直有，只是不是全部命令。
<iGnome> 重要命令，都带参数补全
<MaskRay> 不限于参数：http://imm.io/79H5
<^k^> ⇪ title: imm.io - screen.jpg
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 许多根本不是命令也要补全
<MeaCulpa> 总之是看history补全
 * MeaCulpa 干脆直接在vim里跑算了
<iGnome> 还是不理解你的需要。
<jyfl987> 诶 这种io域名太贵了 我是真想买个
<iGnome> 实例说一个
<MaskRay> cdpath 里的目录，suffix alias
<MeaCulpa> hmm 比如要scp一系列文件
<bazhang> MeaCulpa, PM
<MaskRay> 这样 zsh 有 remove file 补全
<MeaCulpa> lol G+分享之后，效果和google Reader一样，一篇相同的内容会被N次送到面前来，而且是在Timeline里多次重复。Twitter是短句还好，而且有官方Retweet。G+里的长篇大论，反复被推送，如果有变态弄个莲蓬乳上来，被Share了10000次，大概一个礼拜都不用再上G+了。
<MaskRay> 这样 zsh 有 remote file 补全
<bazhang> MeaCulpa, remove MadKid from those channels
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: buzz里可能也有 呵呵
<XwinX> iGnome: 啥 webkit 的伪终端?
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 但好在reader没有官方正式api 但是g+有
<jyfl987> 可以自己做个过滤器嘛
<XwinX> dd
<iGnome> XwinX: 图形化的。找不到图片了。
<MeaCulpa> en
<XwinX> iGnome: 转义字符太讨厌了, 不想弄
<MeaCulpa> 小秘功能忘了关了...
<OT_iux> !tips new
<Oicebot> 最新贴士为： TIPS: RT @兔肉大厨 之前我在北站附近，见过一女性黑人，长得挺漂亮，有个人上去搭讪，先用英语，人没理他，然后连续换了4、5种不知道哪国话，最后人家回他句“会说中国话不？”纯正东北口音，当时我就被雷翻了……
<OT_iux> .oicebot off
<caleb-> 可以搞个 42sh <- 终极 shell
<jyfl987> http://juetuzhi.net/2011/07/shen-shou-chong-wu.html  这个宠物不错
<win7> hi everyone
<jiero> win7 hi win7
<win7> jiero: hi
<^k^> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • 这是测试的时代，没有人要求出稳定版。全都是最新最强！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=337484 OpenClonk http://www.openclonk.org/nightly-builds/ Xonotic http://rm.rm.rm-f.org/~xonotic/xonotic- ... loader.zip MineTest https://code.launchpad.net/~minetestdev ... ily-builds 统计信息: 发表于 由 luojie-dune — 2011-07-06 11:24
<XwinX> d
<jyfl987> http://www.searchlores.org/main.htm#exalead   XwinX支持正则
<XwinX> jyfl987: 不用
<tang> 大家中午好！
<MeaCulpa> 热死了
<tang> 我们这今天凉快了
<tang> 周围都下雨了，就我们这还没有下雨
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 园区相亲大会
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 园区相亲大会，快去观摩
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 你两个是基友？
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: no，目前还无法抵抗异性魅力
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 那怎么在一个园区
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 同事
<jyfl987> 额 主席被你们收了
<tang> 2011又过了一半了。
<tang> 时光荏苒
<jyfl987> 人都是要死的
<tang> 是
<jiero> 死人太快了。
<tang> 只是感觉没有什么收获
<tang> 人对死亡应该都有恐惧感
<jiero> 恐怖感严重——但是一想才感觉到，
<jiero> 干脆有时候想象八嘎
<jiero> 立刻就有激励了。
<jiero> 热土豆。
<tang> jiero: 说的啥啊
<jiero> tang 我懒得做饭的时候就微波炉烤土豆。
<tang> jiero: 没有佐料？
<jiero> tang: 不需要佐料。
<tang> 怎么吃？
<jiero> tang: 吃。。。
<tang> 不好吃
<jiero> tang: 我很讨厌中国菜。。。那么多佐料。
<tang> 估计
<tang> 你不是中国人？
<jiero> tang: 是又怎么样？
<tang> 是？怎么不喜欢中国佐料？
<jiero> tang: 以前我去餐馆都饿着回家。
<tang> 嘿嘿
<tang> 不过我还是喜欢吃家里的
<jiero> tang: 微波炉烤土豆最好吃的还是和皮相连的部分。
<tang> jiero: 呵呵你烤出经验来了哦
<tang> jiero: 我吃饭去了，再见！
<tang> 大家再见
<jiero> tang: 拜拜
<isaac>   /msg nickserv register 445528.
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • 如果用ubuntu 做客户端，然后加进域可以吗 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=337487 目前公司是已域的方式控制客户端，如果换成ubuntu的话，还可以用域去控制么，问题如下 1.ubuntu加进域后能不能，一台电脑多用户，就是不管哪个用户到哪台机器上登录都能自动抓设定，如File server 上的档案等等 2.如果用sam ...
<MeaCulpa> http://www.anti-powerpoint-party.com/
<william_pan> 3
<MeaCulpa> http://is.gd/Kbce7V
<debianer> MeaCulpa: 哪个太后拿着照相机哦？
<MeaCulpa> http://is.gd/Kbce7V
<MeaCulpa> http://is.gd/kKgYzl
<MeaCulpa> http://is.gd/CsnCUQ
<MeaCulpa> http://is.gd/AJWdgp
<ubuntu009> 怎么把右键菜单里加上libreoffice
<wxg4net> Nautilus-action 可以么
<ubuntu009> ？？
<ayaka> 有人用过fbterm吗?
<pointer> 论坛访问无力了﹁_﹁
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 你这个家伙，就知道乱发链接，真该被封...
<namoamitafo> ayaka: ?
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 怎么？露点么？
<ayaka> namoamitafo, 这玩意有显卡限定吗？
<namoamitafo> ayaka: 只要你是开源驱动, 都可以. 闭源的话如果用vesafb也可以.
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 不敢点你的链接
<ayaka> namoamitafo, 闭源的，vesafb启动方法？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: lol
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我23:00前发的都是健康向上的
<ayaka> 不健康的来一个
<namoamitafo> ayaka: 你查内核参数
<MeaCulpa> ayaka: 23:00以后
<ayaka> MeaCu1pa, 某国时间24:00
<namoamitafo> maivel: 那个\varphi有关的公式有个更加简单的解释方法
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 那个\varphi有关的公式有个更加简单的解释方法
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 考虑集合{(i, j, k): i = 1, 2, ..., m; j = 1, 2, ..., n; k = 1, 2, ..., gcd(i, j)}
<namoamitafo> maivel: 一方面, 他的元素个数显然是gcd的和
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 一方面, 他的元素个数显然是gcd的和
<namoamitafo> maivel: 另外一方面, 考虑这个集合的另外一种形式: {(xd, yd, t * gcd(x, y)), 其中t为1, 2, ..., d中和d互素的数}
<ayaka> namoamitafo, 我好像不支援vesa-mode
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 另外一方面, 考虑这个集合的另外一种形式: {(xd, yd, t * gcd(x, y)),其中t为1, 2, ..., d中和d互素的数}
<namoamitafo> ayaka: 不是x的vesa, 就是控制台
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 这样那个等式就更加直观了
<ayaka> namoamitafo, fbterm说无效参数
<ayaka> namoamitafo, 关于内核我还真不知道该如何查看
<namoamitafo> ayaka: 查内核Documentation
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 这个 (xd, yd, t gcd(x,y)) 真巧妙
<ayaka> 哪一篇？
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 两个集合相等需要解方程么? 有更加简单的解释么?
<MeaCulpa> ayaka: gmt+8
<namoamitafo> ayaka: http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kernel/git/stable/linux-2.6.39.y.git;a=blob;f=Documentation/fb/uvesafb.txt;h=eefdd91d298a9c9ea45e1ab9d84cdbf8ea1f1908;hb=HEAD
<^k^> ⇪ title: git.kernel.org - linux/kernel/git/stable/linux-2.6.39.y.git/blob - Documentation/fb/uvesafb.txt
<namoamitafo> ayaka: http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kernel/git/stable/linux-2.6.39.y.git;a=blob;f=Documentation/fb/vesafb.txt;h=950d5a658cb33860e05abaf2673b19e12482d388;hb=HEAD
<namoamitafo> ayaka: 就这两篇
<^k^> ⇪ title: time out . IN gettitle
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 最大流 == 最小割 在二分图中就是 Konig定理, 怎么理解? 我搞不明白
<ayaka> 关键是察什么，硬件支援？
<ayaka> 我怀疑是fbterm的问题
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 割就是每条边的两个顶点必须有一个对应割边，相当于一条边被某个顶点覆盖
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 求助... rc.local 怎么更改 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=337493 想要调整小红帽的速度和灵敏度，网上找到了办法 1. 调整小红帽的灵敏度，速度 $ su - $<输入根用户密码> # echo -n 120 > /sys/devices/platform/i8042/serio1/speed # echo -n 240 > /sys/devices/platform/i8042/serio1/sensitivity 如果在serio1下找不到speed和sensitivity，看serio0是否 ...
<ayaka> namoamitafo, 我打算编译内核，我没有/dev/fb
<MaskRay> namoamitafo:  (xd, yd, t gcd(x,y)) 不是很显然。。
<BlackZ> ...
 * adam8157 据说那个穿衣风格跟朝鲜族妇女似的老胖子, 挂了, ^_^
<Guest59611> ...
<Guest59611> 如何注册帐号呢？
<ayaka> namoamitafo, th
<Guest59611> cls
<gplfeng> hi
<^k^> gplfeng, 好  ㍦ 
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 求教，启动程序时的如下字体警告 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=337495 *WARNING* Unable to find font name: "-*-courier-medium-r-*-*-12-*". *WARNING* Cannot find textFont. Trying font "fixed". *WARNING* Unable to find font name: "-*-helvetica-medium-r-*-*-12-*". *WARNING* Using the text font to present labels. *WARNING* Unable to find font name: "-*-helvetica-medium-r ...
<jska> .
<jska> ..
<jska> ...
<jska> ....
<jska> .....
<jska> ......
<jska> .....
<jska> ....
<jska> ...
<jska> ..
<wzssyqa> jska: 你在干嘛？
<jska> .
<^k^> jska:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过5行贴至 paste.ubuntu.com 或 code.bulix.org 图片帖至 kimag.es
<roylez> wzssyqa: 卖萌吧
 * MeaCulpa 打字开始乱了，要剪指甲了
<jyfl987> 你问我挂没挂，我可以说一句无可奉告，但你又不高兴，我能怎么办？我告诉你我是身经百战了，挂的多了，你们不要想弄个大新闻，说我已经挂了，就把我祭奠一番。
<palomino|working> .........
<OT_iux> ...
<clh920202> O:-)
<Kandu> jyfl987: 五百年前是一家，這樣調侃你親戚
<jyfl987> Kandu: 我家里100年前不姓江
<jyfl987> Kandu: 我爷爷是姓金的 哼哼
<wzssyqa> 证实了？
<Kandu> jyfl987: 唔～
<adam8157> 到底挂了没? 不行下班过去那边瞅瞅
<adam8157> 昨天北京到处都查驾驶证
<jyfl987> adam8157: 这两个没有必然关联吧
<jyfl987> 昨天上海有爆炸 我关心那个
<adam8157> jyfl987: 不晓得, 呵呵
 * adam8157 刚来北京, 不是很清楚烟花禁燃的事情, 不是过年也不让么? 求科普
<jyfl987>  RT @spotHour:【热】RT @tianshanml RT @zokio八卦一下，谁知道今晚北京五道口易初莲花有什么名堂？刚接到单位群发的短信，语焉不详地要求班主任通知到每一位学生，不要参与，因为”有可能严重危及人身安全“。俺竟然搜不到相关信息
<jyfl987> adam8157: 你来北京干嘛？
<adam8157> jyfl987: 上班啊
<adam8157> jyfl987: 五道口是卜蜂莲花吧...
<void1> 易初莲花 ->改名 卜蜂莲花
<jyfl987> adam8157: 搞it?
<adam8157> jyfl987: 啊, 少壮不努力, 老来搞IT啊
<NoIE> 五环路以内禁放，过年时可以在指定地点燃放。
<NoIE> 我是计算机专业的学生，眼睛坏了，我就完了。所以我不喜欢放炮，禁放的详情我也不清楚。
<adam8157> NoIE: - -
<iGnome> NoIE: 你这么自私的，肯定是怕死鬼。
 * adam8157 偷笑
<NoIE> 喂喂，我也怕炸到别人。
<NoIE> 如果炸到了公务员也就罢了，炸到花花草草小萝莉之类的，那怎么办？
<microcai> ....
<microcai> 不喜欢炮姐？！
 * microcai 小心炮姐放炮炮死你。
<iGnome> 这是萝莉不。http://imagebin.org/161669
<NoIE> 喜欢双手反绑的炮姐，比较安全。
<MaskRay> 禁放最好了
<NoIE> 我也支持禁放。
<tenzu> 神不认得loli长啥样
<b4yourback> http://rudd-o.com/en/linux-and-free-software/a-better-way-to-create-a-customized-ubuntu-live-usb-drive#1309935248
<b4yourback> 照上面网址弄了一个USB LIVE,弄好后插上U盘开机只能进入UBUNTU,除非拔掉U盘
<b4yourback> 我的机子C盘装XP HOME, 如何修改使GRUB使有XP选项
<^k^> ⇪ title: wrong header line format . IN gettitle
 * adam8157 上班中啊, 什么链接也不敢打开...555
<NoIE> b4yourback: 开机时按下shift键。
<MaskRay> 以前有一次回家晚了，一路上都在放，还要担心伪劣的二次爆炸，帽子裹得严严实实的
<tenzu> adam8157: 只是一个妹子而已,没有不健康的
<iGnome> 这样捆绑的？ http://imagebin.org/161671
<adam8157> ...
<iGnome> tenzu: 给一个萝莉看看
<b4yourback> 哦，原来这么的.放入
<b4yourback> 谢谢
<tenzu> iGnome: 你这...没见过捆绑?
<jyfl987> NoIE: 带个 焊工保护眼睛的那个
<roylez> iGnome: http://i.imgur.com/0ktPO.jpg
 * tenzu 觉得性知识科普很重要
<iGnome> tenzu: 你放一个图
<iGnome> roylez: 你这猫，比那个著名的，还丑。
<roylez> iGnome: http://i.min.us/idHvtM.jpg
<iGnome> 看过的，不要贴
<roylez> iGnome: ...
<iGnome> http://imagebin.org/161672
<roylez> iGnome: http://i.imgur.com/8K5RH.jpg
<iGnome> http://imagebin.org/161673
<roylez> iGnome: http://i.imgur.com/kcEMd.jpg
<iGnome> http://imagebin.org/161674
<iGnome> 我的保镖 http://imagebin.org/161675
<roylez> 木纹边框，好丑
<XwinX> roylez: 同感
<XwinX> 没见过这么丑
<tenzu> 滑块被你搞的那么丑 iGnome
<iGnome> 额。截图出错的
<XwinX> iGnome: 截图截出了木纹?原来没有的?
<iGnome> http://imagebin.org/161677
<iGnome> 这才是我的保镖
<microcai> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Arch_Compared_to_Other_Distributions_%28%E7%AE%80%E4%BD%93%E4%B8%AD%E6%96%87%29#.E5.9F.BA.E4.BA.8E.E6.BA.90.E7.A0.81.E7.9A.84.E5.8F.91.E8.A1.8C.E7.89.88
<microcai> 上梁不正下梁歪
<iGnome> http://imagebin.org/161679
<roylez> iGnome: 你的基友？
<microcai> ARCH 的老大就是个喜欢拿 ARCH  和别的发行版不定比较的人。
<iGnome> 这房间，只有你和 MeaCu1pa 可做基友嘛。有条件。
<pavel2006> linux deepin官网经常性打不开。。
<MeaCulpa> 1. 我只对女人有兴趣
<MeaCulpa> 2. 我有痔疮
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 那怎么玩69
<wzssyqa> MeaCulpa: 对于第二条，你可以做攻骂
<wzssyqa> 嘛
<iGnome> 这是另外2个gf http://imagebin.org/161683
 * adam8157 ......
<wzssyqa> iGnome: 那是ee？
<XwinX> iGnome: 你是左边那个吗?
<iGnome> 我是拍照的那个。
<adam8157> 明显是崽崽
<iGnome> http://imagebin.org/161685
<iGnome> 这是我
<MeaCulpa> wsgdlhy: 我只攻女
<wzssyqa> iGnome: 喝娃哈哈那个？
<XwinX> iGnome: 你还玩枪啊
<adam8157> iGnome: 后面还有一只神兽啊
<iGnome> 玩枪。
<iGnome> 还玩沙子 http://imagebin.org/161686
<cece> cX
<iGnome> http://imagebin.org/161689 atom
<iGnome> XwinX: http://imagebin.org/161691
<villa> hello
<villa> anyone who can help me
<^k^> villa, 好  ㍧ 
<villa> i want to show ibus button on the panel, but I have no idea how to do
<villa> thanks
<villa> I cannot type chinese here because of typewriting
<heishao> 诶
<heishao> 什么叫使用 机器人阿？
<heishao> 咋个一个人都没有啊
<villa> ^k^, do you use ibus? how can you type chinese here?
<^k^> villa, 这是一个很好的认识论问题。  ㍧ 
<jyfl987> villa: check this  http://dict.cn/ime/  an online pinyin input method
<villa> thanks jyfl987
<heishao> villa:你没有装中文输入法么
<villa> yep, I did
<Kandu> villa: ibus-daemon -r -x -d & exit
<villa> it is ibus, but I have no idea how to set it
<heishao> 哦
<villa> I have system crash all the time, so I reinstall my system several times, and now there are some problems
<villa> *** VTE ***: Failed to load terminal capabilities from '/etc/termcap'
<villa> what is going on with these tips?
 * microcai 求救！
<microcai> 8.8.8.8 没反应了
<microcai> 8.8.4.4 也总是返回 server failer
<microcai> 是 GFW 干扰回复的伪造包？ 还是真的问题？
<MaskRay> microcai: 丢包率极大
<microcai> MaskRay:  你那里也是这样？
<MaskRay> microcai: 以前是，70% 还是更高的。刚才测了下，居然正常了
<microcai> MaskRay:  我这里 8.8.8.8 是完全不通的
<Kandu> 在 vim 里，感覺 :set t_Co=256 還不如 :set t_Co=8 好看, 不知大家感覺如何?
<^k^> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<microcai> MaskRay:  forums.gentoo.org
<microcai> MaskRay:  用 8.8.8.8 你能查到正确的ip 么？
<microcai> MaskRay:  我已经翻墙用 8.8.8.8 了， 还是不能查询到 forums.gentoo.org 的 ip
<microcai> MaskRay:  看来是 8.8.8.8 出了问题了
<iGnome> 64 bytes from 8.8.8.8: icmp_req=1 ttl=43 time=319 ms
<MaskRay> microcai: 不能
<happyaron> http://pootle.linuxdeepin.com
<^k^> ⇪ title: Pootle for Linux Deepin
<happyaron> 翻译package description可以到这里来了。
<jiero> happyaron集合力量了？
<jiero> 哈哈
<happyaron> jiero: 咋了？
<jiero> happyaron：那是 deepin自己建立的 launchpad?
<happyaron> jiero: pootle
<jiero> 哦。
<jiero> 不知道。
<happyaron> jiero: deepin给资源，希望借此能把软件包描述的翻译推动一下。
<happyaron> 翻译完了我会都提交到Debian。
<jiero> happyaron还好拉。那里更多等着用中文的用户。
<caleb-> 做得不错
<caleb-> 还有 Suggestion by auto-submission
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 很显然? 为啥(x, y, z)对应一个(xd, yd, t * gcd(x, y))
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • ubuntu 11.04 GRUB 重写到系统盘"/"失败 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=337509 由于想学习DSDT制作，看了论坛高手的文章以后，需要使用linux系统获取DSDT相关信息（声卡驱动）。 Step1:安装了ubuntu 11.04，安装完毕后，系统有win7(64bit) + ubuntu(11.04),mbr于是变成了grub。 Step2:由于需要变色龙，所以我不能让grub占领引导区 ...
<euroford> happyaron: 在吗？你ppa中的linux内核怎么消失了？
<euroford> happyaron: 2.6.38的那个
<euroford> happyaron: ppa:happyaron/kernel 看到了
<euroford> happyaron: 多谢
<euroford> happyaron: 我把最新的编译工具链都backport到lucid中了，ppa:euroford/toolchain-bleed 欢迎测试，并反馈问题，多谢！
<happyaron> euroford: 有gcc4.6的toolchain吗？
<euroford> happyaron: 我正在作
<happyaron> 赞
<euroford> 我的先外出一下，那天聊聊
<euroford> 88
<happyaron> :)
<ok1234> happyaron:) 11.10 是不是放弃 3d 的unity,转为 gnome3 了
<ok1234> happyaron:) 看一新闻, "Ubuntu 11.10 Alpha 1终于集成了GNOME 3桌面环境, ...而如果你没有3D显卡驱动的话，系统会回滚到Unity 2D。 "
<ok1234> 是这样吗
<ok1234> fivesheep:) 怎么你在 knowbad 就不在
<ok1234> 看一新闻, "Ubuntu 11.10 Alpha 1终于集成了GNOME 3桌面环境, ...而如果你没有3D显卡驱动的话，系统会回滚到Unity 2D。 "
<ok1234> 谁用过 ubuntu 11.10 的
<roylez> tenzu: 曾经的三大偶像：雷锋、张海迪、小兵张嘎。简称雷迪嘎嘎。
<tenzu> roylez: 呵呵
<ok1234> roylez:) ..... 地雷嘎嘎 不行吗
<ok1234> roylez:) 11.10 是不是放弃 unity 转为 gnome3 了
<ok1234> 没人知道啊
 * adam8157 想买android了...
<ok1234> adam8157:) 买苹果
<adam8157> ok1234: 可玩性差...
<ok1234> adam8157:) 到底 android 是个系统还是机器
<adam8157> ok1234: 系统, 但是我说的是机器 呵呵
<ok1234> adam8157:) 哦, 不是 苹果的应用很多吗
<adam8157> ok1234: 我的玩法和别人不一样啊...又不想越狱
 * adam8157 Nokia 1202要退休了么
<ok1234> adam8157:) 你知道 11.10是不是放弃unity转为 gnome3
<ok1234> adam8157:) 你是怎么玩法?
<adam8157> ok1234: 应该不会, 只是提供gnome3而已, 默认应该不会改哦
<ok1234> adam8157:) 哦, 我看一新闻看到的
<adam8157> ok1234: ssh, adhoc...
<ok1234> 看一新闻, "Ubuntu 11.10 Alpha 1终于集成了GNOME 3桌面环境, ...而如果你没有3D显卡驱动的话，系统会回滚到Unity 2D。 "
<ok1234> 这个怎么理解呢
<adam8157> ok1234: 集成!=默认
<ok1234> 集成意思只是提供?
<ok1234> 哦
<ok1234> 谢了
<ok1234> adam8157:) 你是想用手机做ssh隧道, 然后将手机与电脑相连来翻墙???
<ok1234> adam8157:) 绕得挺远的
<adam8157> ok1234: nope, ssh登录手机神码的
<tenzu> adam8157: 你要在手机上开sshd?
 * adam8157 求android手机推荐
<adam8157> tenzu: en
<ok1234> adam8157:) 登录手机?? 将手机作为服务器, 用电脑连接手机????
<adam8157> ok1234: 装个sshd而已么
<ok1234> adam8157:) 用手机做代理服务器???
<tenzu> adam8157: 按猪的手机我不懂
<adam8157> ok1234: ssh很万能, 不只是tunnel
<ok1234> 然后将所有 android 连接起来, 作为代理服务器集群?? 帮助所有人翻墙???
<ok1234> 手机上网走的是卫星还是网线
<ok1234> 是想通过卫星来翻墙???
<ok1234> adam8157:) 你是雷锋啊
 * ok1234 膜拜 adam8157 
<adam8157> ok1234: 你理解偏了...
<ok1234> adam8157:)
<ok1234> adam8157:) 苹果手机是不是不自由
<ok1234> adam8157:) android 自由? 想干嘛就干嘛??
<adam8157> ok1234: apple的东西用起来挺舒服的, 但是不能折腾
<ok1234> adam8157:) 哦, 明白了.
<ok1234> adam8157:) 我可能理解不正确, 感觉 apple 代表的是一种文化, android 代表的是一种技术
<ok1234> apple 可能不是很强大, 但让人拜托不了他的诱惑, 不能自己
<ok1234> adam8157:) 可能我的想法不对
<adam8157> ok1234: :-), 我就属于相当喜欢Apple但是不会去买的那种类型, 不嫌贵, 就是不自由
<jiero> 什么呢。
<jiero> 没有什么自由型的机子。
<jiero> 现在全都不是。。。
<basncy> 最爽的是linux的文档很便宜，做linux开发的工资也高;windows与之相反。
 * adam8157 每天好无聊啊, 北京晚上有什么玩儿的啊? 求推荐
<ok1234> adam8157:) 去天安门广场, 或者去主席纪念堂膜拜毛主席
<adam8157> ok1234: 我蛋疼才会去看那块腊肉
<ok1234> jiero:) 自己弄个 完全自由的机子. 或者象某些黑客那样, 安装 linux, 而且是 gentoo 那类的
<ok1234> jiero:) 在手机中编译 gentoo
<ok1234> jiero:) 界面用 kde 的
<ok1234> 王葱 ????
<wangcong> 你是？
<ok1234> wangcong:) 你是电台主持人吗
<wangcong> 不是
<adam8157> wangcong: 很无奈 是吧 呵呵
<ok1234> wangcong:) 爵士乐的那个, 他也叫 王璁
<wangcong> 。。。
<ok1234> 不过是一女的
<adam8157> wangcong: 你现在哪呢? 上回和我们组吃饭的时候, 我有事情没去
<wangcong> ？
<ok1234> 中午刚听完她的节目呢
<wangcong> 有没有人对编译器感兴趣
<adam8157> wangcong: 莫非是另外一人?
<ok1234> wangcong:) 你干嘛了, google 王璁, 重置呢
<wangcong> 我在看 python 的源码
<ok1234> wangcong:) 想好弄什么编译器了没有
<ok1234> python 的?? 编译 python ???
<wangcong> 我想看看 python 怎么搞
<wangcong> 或许可以编译 python
<ok1234> wangcong:) http://www.modernweekly.com/content.aspx?artID=30275
<^k^> ⇪ title: 周末画报--读周末画报,与世界同步
<ok1234> wangcong:) 你好美啊
<wangcong> 不是我
<ok1234> wangcong:) 别骗人了, 就是你
 * ok1234 不是也是
<ok1234> 一女的, 说不是,就是-是
<ok1234> wangcong:) 编译 python, 为了运行更快??
<wangcong> 。。。
<wangcong> 确实不是我
<ok1234> wangcong:) 编译 python, 为了运行更快??
<wangcong> 有谁懂编译器？
<wangcong> 指导一下
<ok1234> wangcong:) 编译为 汇编 ??
<ok1234> wangcong:) 是不是编译器 需要先翻译为汇编的
<ok1234> wangcong:) 你英语好不, 去 #gcc
<ok1234> wangcong:) 找到一中文频道, 不过很少人 #hellogcc
<ok1234> wangcong:) http://www.hellogcc.org/ 看看这个
<jiero> 晕，我现在在GNOME 2下，用mutter --replace  搞定metacity。。。
<win7> hi everyone
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> 可惜，win7
<jiero> 我现在用粉红色的图标了——桃子的感觉。。。
<win7> jie
<win7> jiero: 可惜啥
<jiero> win7 你来混的，和我一样啊。？
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 10.04 LTS • 广播帐号添加twitter 没有输入ID和密码的位置 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=337516 ubuntu 10.04 LTS 原来下载的cd版本很正常，这次下载了一个DVD版本的 结果安装后添加广播帐号时，发现添加twitter没有输入ID和密码的位置，情况如下图 而添加其他帐号，如果FB都可以，大家看看是怎么回事 未命名.JPG 统计信息:  ...
<microcai> MeaCulpa: 正相反，我的linux知识都是Debian, Fedora, SUSE, Ubuntu教的。对于升级之类的工作来说，Gentoo太安逸了，根本学不到东西。自从有了Sabayon-Source, 连内核都懒的配置了。二进制distro用着用着，自己捣鼓的东西越来越多...自己一个个包包configure到编译到才是抽丝剥茧的学习呢... 研究Windows也是每天有新发现... 越是封装紧密的系统，你一旦口味与开å
<win7> 我希望能在论坛里跟上潮流
<ok1234> microcai:) 膜拜
<microcai> ok1234:  那是 MeaCulpa 的话 ，我 copy 过来的。
<ok1234> microcai:) o
<ok1234> MeaCu1pa:) 膜拜
<ok1234> MeaCu1pa:) 刚才拜错门神了
<ok1234> win7:) 哦
<Kandu> ok1234: 在不
<showit> ok1234: 在不?
<ok1234> Kandu:) 怎么了
<ok1234> showit:) 怎么了
<ok1234> showit:) 在
<ok1234> Kandu:) 在
<ok1234> vic:) 在啊
<ok1234> git 怎么改一个普通的 tag 为可以共享的
<ok1234> 我将一些 tag 设置为本地才能看的了
 * tenzu 拜神拜大仙
<tusooa> ls
<ok1234> tusooa:) rm -rf tusooa
<jiero> 讨厌。真的很慢了。Mutter。？
<tusooa> ok1234: 咋又来这样的。
<ok1234> jiero:) 啥是 mutter
<tusooa> NOTok1234
<ok1234> tusooa:) 我对 ls 敏感,  条件反射
<tusooa> ...
<ok1234> jiero:) 啥是 mutter, 一邮件客户端??
 * tusooa 啥时候设置个忽略带有rm -rf的。
 * ok1234 啥时候设置个忽略带有ls的
<jiero> ok1234: 是GNOME 3的窗口管理器。
<jiero> ok1234: 但是我在GNOME2下用。
<ok1234> jiero:) 哦, 酱紫啊, 很慢???
<tusooa> ...
<jiero> ok1234: 平时 7%的资源占用率，说明它和 Compiz一样不入流。。。
 * tusooa 啥时候设置个如果整行是ls,打出来成 有人不。
<ok1234> wangcong:) #hellogcc 有人说话了, 你要弄 编译器, 去那问问啊. 可能有人帮你, 只看 频道名字, 应该和 gcc 有关
<ok1234> tusooa:) 哦
<jiero> 反应倒是比Compiz和Metacity都要快。
<ok1234> jiero:) 7% 是算好还是不好
<jiero> ok1234: 不好，平均应该在3%以下。
<jiero> ok1234: 动都不动就搞7%。。。
<ok1234> jiero:) 哦, win7,8 呢
<ok1234> jiero:) 3%以下???
<jiero> ok1234: ？什么？我没用过windows 7啊。
<jiero> ok1234: 确切的说，连见都没见过。
<ok1234> jiero:) 哦, 或者可能 win7 也是7%呢. 你只是比较了 compiz 吧. 有 3%的吗
<jiero> 附近的电脑要不就是Mac，要不就是Windows XP，vista的我也没查过。
<ok1234> jiero:) 哦, 你是说 mac 的是 3%?
<jiero> ok1234: 以前用compiz不低哦。
<jiero> ok1234: 不，mac的我没看过
<ok1234> jiero:) 我在意的是 你 3% 怎么的出来的, 可能啥系统一开特效, 就高呢
<jiero> ok1234: 我说的是静止水平。
<jiero> ok1234: compiz一旦窗口移动多了就上去我知道。
<jiero> 我不用它的理由是compiz总是部分崩溃——
<ok1234> jiero:) 哦, 但还是没说 3% 怎么出来的, 怎么算正常呢. 可能别的 静止也是 7% 呢.
<jiero> 但也不是一直>7%
<jiero> ok1234: 。。。好吧，compiz平时是 1%
<jiero> ok1234: 大多窗口管理器都是 1%
<jiero> ok1234: 我只是说我可以接受的水平。
<ok1234> jiero:) 好吧
<jiero> ro:
<jiero> o:
<jiero> 为什么。。。
<ok1234> 是不是 linux 对3D卡支持不好造成的
<jiero> 不知道。
<moriramar> 有 Gentoo 用户在嗎？Gentoo UID 999 是什麼用戶？
<roylez_> moriramar: getent passwd 自己看不就好了
<moriramar> roylez_: 就是我這沒有這個用戶出錯了，所以才問的。
<roylez_> moriramar: 什么软件？
<moriramar> roylez_: 今天更新portage完，每次emerge 都提示：CacheCorruption: dev-lang/ghc-7.0.4 is corrupt: [Errno 13] Permission denied: '/var/cache/edb/dep/var/lib/ebuilds/haskell/dev-lang/.update.13592.ghc-7.0.4'
<moriramar> roylez_: 我看了下，/var/cache/edb所有者成了999
<moriramar> roylez_: 所以想問問看是不是大家都沒有。
<alvin_rxg> #gentoo ...
<roylez_> moriramar: 自求多福，又是haskell又是gentoo的.....或者等 MeaCu1pa
<moriramar> alvin_rxg: 先在這問問啦，#gentoo那目前沒什麼人，我今天好困，不想等到後半夜……
<moriramar> roylez_: 呃，只是Portage的情况。我還沒上Haskell GHC7的說……
<alvin_rxg> moriramar: 不想等，就去 maillist
 * microcai #gentoo 那里  884 人还少啊？！
<thecced> 现在市场上肯定能刷dd-wrt/openwr的路由可有好推荐？
<moriramar> microcai: 都是挂機的……
<moriramar> microcai: 還沒干活呢……
<moriramar> alvin_rxg: 我再折騰折騰吧。
<moriramar> 我擦累，幾天沒更新，gnome-mplayer都強制要求gtk+3了……
<microcai> moriramar:  shit
<moriramar> microcai: 你現在還折騰 Gnome 3 不？
<microcai> moriramar:  被你强到了
<microcai> moriramar:  ?
<NoIE> 最近有个高官死掉了。
<NoIE> 无奖竞猜：你认为全国会禁止多少天的娱乐活动呢？
<microcai> moriramar: 不折腾 。 gnome3 已经很稳定了。
<NoIE> 等 gnome 3.2 。
<moriramar> microcai: 哦。
<imtxc> 请教大家一个问题，由于需要学习Red Hat  在vitualBox 中安装了 Red Hat  可是  怎么跟宿主计算机联通呢
<elegantbb> 这里说话会不会被监控啊？
<moriramar> microcai: 1 我搶到了也不用 Shit 吧。
<elegantbb> qq好像就是会被监控的
<moriramar> elegantbb: 會。
<jyfl987> NoIE: 呵呵
<moriramar> elegantbb: 看話題。
<NoIE> elegantbb: 在vitualbox的界面中修改网卡的工作方式。
<microcai> moriramar: 我是说, shit, 居然被人抢走了。 不是说，居然被 shit 抢走了。
<imtxc> 现在虚拟机里面的系统 可以上网，但是 无法与宿主机通信
<moriramar> microcai: 不管哪個都是不好的～
<imtxc> NoIE: 应该修改成什么方式呢  我的宿主机是 Debian
<moriramar> microcai: 2 GTK3 能用 GTK2 的 Theme engines嗎？
<microcai> imtxc:  宿主机器添加个 route 项目
<NoIE> imtxc: 有一个nat模式、有一个桥接模式、有一个纯虚拟机模式，还有一个，好像可以和主机通讯。
<NoIE> 如果家里有路由器的话，建议使用桥接模式。
<microcai> imtxc:  route add guest_ip dev ???
<imtxc> microcai: 这个 不明白哇……
<microcai> imtxc:  。。。 。。。
<imtxc> 我桥接试试……
<microcai> imtxc: ifconfig 看看有没有多出个网卡
<imtxc> microcai: 桥接之后？
<microcai> imtxc:  现在。
<imtxc> 好，那我开宿主机  现在是 NAT
<moriramar> microcai: 老哥，umplayer是用gtk的不是？
<microcai> moriramar:  Qt
<centerpoint> 下雨了....
<moriramar> 好，放棄。
<imtxc> microcai: 哈 那块硬盘用的很舒服哇
<microcai> imtxc:  :D
<centerpoint> moriramar: 和我观念一样
<moriramar> centerpoint: 不一定喲。
<moriramar> centerpoint: 我是用一個不用另外一個，不是只用gtk+。
<moriramar> microcai: 小心被a3li給踢了，同學。
<moriramar> moriramar: 那位管的很严的。另外不要給其它人帶來麻煩……
<moriramar> microcai: ^
<microcai> moriramar: 我在里面捣乱的时候你还不知道在哪里呢 ...
<moriramar> caleb-_-: 我覺得 cale-_-b更適合你～
<moriramar> microcai: 哈？
<microcai> moriramar: 我在那个频道骂人家常便饭
<moriramar> microcai: 好吧。你牛～
<centerpoint> microcai: 菜菜小朋友? 知道怎么打出人名吗? 要不我教教你?
<microcai> moriramar:  .. .. .. 我骂了人就闪 ~~~~
 * moriramar 深感搞傳銷人士很強大。
<caleb-_-> 深感搞傳教人士很強大。
<microcai> centerpoint: 教我吧？ 怎么打？
<centerpoint> microcai: 一个字一个字打
<microcai> centerpoint: 如果不是一个字呢？
<jyfl987> microcai: 你懂个p
 * centerpoint 额...真正的混世魔王来了....我闪
<microcai> jyfl987:  ？？？
<jyfl987> microcai: 你那个简历太狂妄了
<microcai> jyfl987:  ？？？？ ？？？？ ？？？？
<microcai> jyfl987:  ？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？？
<jiero> 传销？
<jyfl987> microcai: 你的明白的
<microcai> jyfl987:  搞错没啊？
<jiero> microcai: 你是强人哪。
<microcai> jyfl987:  那是自荐 ... 没敢发简历 ....
<microcai> jyfl987: 不是怕被当垃圾邮件扫一眼扔了嘛
<jyfl987> microcai: 额 就是自荐坏事
<microcai> jyfl987:  ??? ???
<microcai> jyfl987: 貌似也没写什么自大的词语啊？
<microcai> jyfl987: 实话实说就是狂妄？
<jyfl987> microcai: 老实说 是
<microcai> jyfl987:  ... ... 别人不都是吹嘘的 ... 我实话实说都被当狂妄了，悲剧。
<imtxc> microcai: 嘿 麻烦了 刚才设置了一下  现在开机  NAT 也上不了网了
<moriramar> http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac214948/ 這真心話來的……
<microcai> imtxc:  ... 虚拟机NAT应该是能访问到主机的。
<NoIE> microcai: 是吗？
<imtxc> 访问不到的
<jyfl987> microcai: 很正常 大家标准不一样哈 你要想让别人给你掏钱 就要按别人的标准来办事嘛
<jiero> microcai: 你还是自荐去国外把 。
<microcai> jyfl987:  ... ... 我都后悔太实在了，因为你公司的网站上还鼓励狂妄来着的。
<microcai> jyfl987: 我是写完发了才看那个招聘页面的啊
<jyfl987> microcai: 这种东西 怎么能当真呢
<jyfl987> microcai: 谁叫你不事先给我看看
<microcai> jyfl987: ???????
<microcai> jyfl987:  ??? ???
<jiero> jyfl987: 。。。
<moriramar> 我在考慮要不要 emerge --metadata 一下了……
<microcai> jyfl987:  看来你老板是个受不了别人比他厉害啊。
<imtxc> NAT 好像找不到主机呢
<microcai> jyfl987: 不能在庸才底下做事。 你做的不好，骂你，做的好了，妒忌你，
<ok1234> centerpoint:) 什么光年
<jyfl987> microcai: 是个人都受不了 只看那人有多狂
<ok1234> centerpoint:) 什么观念
<microcai> jyfl987:  ????? 我都发现没东西写了.... 都不好意思写的说 .....
<alvin_rxg> jyfl987: 其实挺好的吧，就让他在那狂好了，实际的业绩还是可以评价一下的。
<rick_bug> 桥接啊
 * jiero 刚才被吓着了。。。mutter最大化窗口的时候菜单栏字先变形，变得巨大无比。。。
<microcai> jyfl987:  真奇怪，怎么会有那种感觉的？？？？？
<microcai> jyfl987: 你看了？
<jyfl987> alvin_rxg: :] 呵呵
<jyfl987> microcai: 我当然看到了
<microcai> jyfl987:  ???? 你感觉和他一样？？？？
<ok1234> centerpoint:) 啥混世魔王, 在聊什么呢
<jyfl987> microcai: 我没感觉 我才懒得管你怎么写 只要有用就行 你要不会搞网络 你就是管kernel我也不要
<imtxc> microcai: route add 该怎么写呢
<microcai> jyfl987:  网上不是还有很多雷人简历么？
<microcai> jyfl987: 你看了怎么觉得？
<jyfl987> microcai: 管不了那么多了 总之很失败
<microcai> jyfl987: 我说觉得： wow , 他们做的不错。 而不是， cao , 太狂妄了。
<jyfl987> microcai: 简历不是要写许多东西堆砌 而是要写一两个关键能打动目标的东西
<ok1234> microcai:) 贴你的裸照就好
<microcai> jyfl987:  那我不是东西太少了没，都没什么技术含量。
<caleb-_-> 简历的重點是長度？
<microcai> jyfl987: 于是就堆砌了呀。不是怕被人看了就扔么。
<jyfl987> microcai: 那就老老实实列出来 千万不要堆砌 切记切记
<microcai> jyfl987:  ... ... ？？？？
<microcai> jyfl987:  我还是不明白。
<jyfl987> microcai: 诶 年轻人阿
 * jiero 有4年没用蓝色的主题了，现在看到一个还看上眼的。Murrine-sky
<microcai> jyfl987:  其实我很没目的的呀。 不知道你们要什么，只能把我会什么都列举一遍，你们自己选择。
<ok1234> microcai:) 最好的是找合适你的, 不要找你适合他们的
<jyfl987> microcai: 那就错了呗 其实你只要写写你会搞c 而且技能还不错 然后又搞网络 再发个你的博客地址就足够了
<jiero> 我觉得这个就不错。 http://www.bysusanlin.com/susanlin_resume.pdf
<jyfl987> 现在技术人员都是博客营销
<jiero> 精炼，流畅。
<microcai> ok1234:  ... 难找啊！ 我已经失业很久了 .......
<caleb-_-> 大牛才是博客营销
<ok1234> microcai:) 你写你擅长什么就好, 别人感兴趣就招你. 不感兴趣的, 再好的公司都不是属于你的哇
<caleb-_-> 米国还会看你的 facebook
<microcai> jyfl987:  ?! what ?? 我的简历就这么写的啊。别人批评了，说谁看你简历还会去点你 blog ? .....
<jyfl987> caleb-_-: 现在是个人都要弄个博客搞搞
<ok1234> 是你的, 终归是你的. 不是你的, 你不懂, 或不擅长,进去也干不长啊
<jiero> jyfl987: 每个人一个网站是趋势。
<microcai> jyfl987: 要说你们怎么都一个一个样的啊 .........
<jyfl987> microcai: 那你就错了 我找工作向来都是因为别人看了我博客才决定要我 我的简历从来就不多写 写多没用
<microcai> jyfl987:  ... ...
<microcai> jyfl987: 得了，看来那个家伙在误导我。
<caleb-_-> jyfl987: 跪求博客地址
<microcai> jyfl987: 就是 freeflying .
<jyfl987> microcai: 哪个家伙？
<jyfl987> microcai: 那 freeflying要你了么？
<caleb-_-> microcai: 你的博客太偏太杂太主观
<jiero> microcai: 。。。不是人人一样的吧。。。
<microcai> jyfl987:  他又不是 boss . 他 boss 是老外 .....
<jyfl987> caleb-_-: 最近迁移博客了 没什么了
<caleb-_-> freeflying 的公司好像是搞 mandriva 的？
<win7> ok1234: 还没有出来
<jyfl987> microcai: 国内和国外又不一样 大公司本来就跟小公司不一样嘛 具体到不同的人又不一样 像我领导就喜欢搞爬虫的人 这个你没必要写 但是他进你博客一看就喜欢了
<freeflying> microcai: 咋误导你了？
<microcai> jyfl987:  明白了，遇到老外要堆砌，人家忙，不会看你 blog 的，遇到中国人要低调，要含蓄？ 是吧 ？
<caleb-_-> 不一定吧
<caleb-_-> 老外很多 resume 就一页
<microcai> freeflying: 你不是曾经说我简历写的太简单了么。
<caleb-_-> 国内的才堆砌
<freeflying> caleb-_-: resume还是很重要的
<jiero> http://www.bysusanlin.com/susanlin_resume.pdf 看这个 我喜欢这个 resume
<microcai> freeflying: 你还说什么都没介绍，然讲懒得自己爬虫。
<caleb-_-> 一页就够重要啦
<freeflying> microcai: 绝对没误导你， 你的问题是没有专注
<caleb-_-> 一页写不下的也没必要写了
<microcai> freeflying:  ... ... 要怎样才专注？
<microcai> freeflying:  ... ... 要怎样才算专注？
<freeflying> caleb-_-: 除非你是很牛的人，别人主动挖你
<ok1234> win7:) 什么没有出来
<jyfl987> microcai: 那也未必 要看什么公司 你去发行版公司写一堆做网站的经历有什么用？
<freeflying> microcai: 专注与某一个领域
<microcai> freeflying:  ... 我确实专注于 linux .....
<freeflying> microcai: 不要这个也做做，那个也搞搞
<microcai> freeflying: 就搞了几个吧。
<freeflying> microcai: 摆脱，Linux里的东西也多了去了
<alvin_rxg> 他写了做网站？……
<ok1234> microcai:) jyfl987 的意思是, 你多准备几份 简历, 不同公司 一个. 别投错了
<freeflying> microcai: 即便kernel里也有很多，有做fs, 有做scheduler
<caleb-_-> susanlin_resume.pdf 确实不错
<ok1234> microcai:) 每份都有专注的地方
<jyfl987> ok1234: 你看孺子可教也
<ok1234> :)
<microcai> ok1234:  <<--- 这个才是明白人啊，多谢指点啊！
<ok1234> :)
<ok1234> microcai:) 要注意的是别投错了, 开发的投做网站的, 做网站的投开发的
<microcai> ok1234:  。。。 看来得对简历进行版本控制，不同公司开不同分支。
<jyfl987> microcai: 其实可以上量的 我第一次投简历的时候是写了个perl爬虫爬人才网上的hr邮箱 去重以后发简历的 呵呵
<ok1234> microcai:) 也行
<microcai> 需要2个专注的， merege 一下
<jyfl987> git checkout to_linux_dev
<caleb-_-> 简历要客制化啊
<microcai> git checkout  to_freeflying
<microcai> git checkout  to_jyf1987
<caleb-_-> one resume to rule them 行不通
<caleb-_-> one resume to rule them all 行不通
<microcai> git checkout  to_S
<microcai> git checkout  to_SB
<ok1234> .......
<microcai> caleb-_-:  你这是 the lord of rings 里的话 ....
<jyfl987> 可惜没有一个好用的 个人protifle抽取工具
<jyfl987> 不然可以把技能 事件什么都存进去 等到需要的时候按规则来抽取
<jyfl987> 合成简历
<microcai> jyfl987: 有啊！
<ok1234> microcai:) 起始你已有大而全的, 你就在原有的拆分就好了嘛
<caleb-_-> jyfl987: 没必要自动啊，不会常常换工作吧
<cfy> 简历都要自动生成....
<microcai> caleb-_-:  找工作的时候基本上1000w 份简历才有一个工作。
<cfy> jyfl987: 搞个性格测试,然后自动生成linux....
<jyfl987> 可以考虑搞个 document数据库存这个 然后取出来的数据格式化成xml 再用 xslt 抽取相关的数据来转换成html  然后用打印工具打印成pdf
<jyfl987> cfy: suse不是有在线生成发行版iso的功能么
<microcai> jyfl987: wow , 不愧是博士啊，说起来一套一套的。
<cfy> jyfl987: 是根据心理测试的么?
<caleb-_-> microcai: 开发个简历生成器，然后去投
<microcai> jyfl987:  什么时候有了？
<ok1234> vic:) 惨了, 我现在才发觉我的 daemon 是同步调用的
<jyfl987> microcai: 有什么？
<jyfl987> microcai: 我早就想做这个东西了
<microcai> jyfl987:  自动生成 iso 的啊？
<jyfl987> microcai: 上次看到的
<microcai> jyfl987:  where ???????
<jyfl987> 可以自己定制些东西 他帮你生成iso
<jyfl987> 忘记了 好像是suse推了个web在线体验的
<microcai> jyfl987: 这东西蕴含了巨大的商机
 * jiero 我就搞成这样，这种主题最适合我了。 http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/86917
<cfy> jyfl987: 我们要心理测试的....
<jyfl987> microcai: 是的 所以我一直在关注 tinycore 等他们搞定了 我再去做个这种定制功能的来
<cfy> 谁知道什么好啊....
<jiero> 有人用 foursquare么？
<centerpoint> jyfl987: 期待许久的功能
<jiero> gps定位联系方式，竟然也进入日本市场了。
<microcai> jyfl987: 我是打算基于 Gentoo 搞的。
<jiero> jyfl987: 是 slax
<jyfl987> microcai: 那你要自己架个编译服务器
<microcai> jyfl987: 从低层到高级的桌面主题，全部定制。
<jyfl987> jiero: 额 slax
<jyfl987> microcai: 用户不会定制得那么细的 就是高级用户 写那么多也烦
<jiero> microcai: 用 什么包？
<jyfl987> microcai: 最好配合云存储 把用户的配置文件打包进iso 就更妙了
<microcai> jyfl987:  特别适合卖给做硬件的 ... 比如华硕啊之类的
<cfy> jyfl987: jiero: slax要自己设定要啥包吧.最好做个心理测试,然后自动生成.
<jiero> jyfl987: 不是啦，肯定有几种明星配置。
<cfy> 谁知道编辑器是emacs好,还是emacs好
<jyfl987> microcai: 华硕雇个人来搞就是了 何必买你方案
<caleb-_-> livecd / live system 生成脚本 不是都一堆了么？
<jyfl987> jiero: 那看你可定制的颗粒度了
<jyfl987> cfy: 额 心理测试
<microcai> jyfl987:  我的是全自动的，而且可以随着硬件和软件全面升级
<cfy> caleb-_-:  我们现在需要一套心理测试的.
<caleb-_-> cfy: emacs / xemacs?
<jyfl987> microcai: 那需要探测硬件
<microcai> jyfl987: 想必 ubuntu 这样的公司一下子就死了。
<jiero> jyfl987: 你说firefox怎么火的。。。
<cfy> caleb-_-:  直接从题目中得出,什么套件最合适
<jyfl987> 说起来我对ubuntu的安装是不怎么爽的
<jiero> microcai: 没可能。
<jyfl987> jiero: 怎么火了？？
<jyfl987> ff哪里有火过
<caleb-_-> 真相：一般人的需求和 geek 不一样
<jiero> microcai: 市场。。。宣传，商业支持
<microcai> jiero:  ... .. 那是。他们烧钱都死不了。
<caleb-_-> 商机处处有，问题是 geek 往往找不到
<jiero> caleb-_: 我是一般人——不是geek
<jiero> geek都会写代码。
<microcai> jyfl987: 话说你的 BOSS 可真是没素质，居然连个回信都懒的写。
<caleb-_-> jiero: 你在这里出现就是 geek 的证明啊
<jiero> jyfl987: 。。。ff真的很火。
<jiero> caleb-_: 。。。
<caleb-_-> jiero: 国内一般人不上 irc 的
<jiero> caleb-_: 你在安慰我么。
<jiero> caleb-_: 我没在国内。
<jyfl987> microcai: 每天那么多邮件 折腾
<microcai> jyfl987: 借口。
<moriramar> microcai: 按你這說法，天下可不少人沒素質了。
<jyfl987> microcai: 当然他不喜欢整理邮件 换了我倒是容易 我邮件都分类的
<caleb-_-> microcai: 回信是 bot 的事
<jiero> jyfl987: 每天把邮件留到下班前再看。
<jyfl987> jiero: 而且我特别喜欢自动化 呵呵
<caleb-_-> 不干 boss 的事
<jiero> jyfl987: 。。。
<jyfl987> jiero: 你又没上过班
<microcai> moriramar:  除了垃圾邮件，我在忙也不会不回邮件的，那样很没素质。
<jiero> jyfl987: 什么算上班呢？
<jyfl987> jiero: ff是跟自己以前比算火了 可是从绝对市场份额来看 哪里火了
<caleb-_-> microcai: 你的 resume 被当成 spam 了…
<jiero> jyfl987: 。。。你认为2亿人用不算火么？
<moriramar> microcai: 你現在在 Gentoo 下嗎？
<caleb-_-> microcai: 说不定被扔在 spam folder 呢，boss 根本没看到…
<jiero> jyfl987: 我一生都没见过100万人。
<microcai> caleb-_-:  就怕这个。
<microcai> caleb-_-: 看了。
<microcai> moriramar:  . 在
<jyfl987> jiero: 我都说了 要从绝对市场来看嘛 话说他们的市场费也不少阿 给我那么多钱 也能做出来阿
<jiero> 。。。。
<moriramar> microcai: 能帮個忙看下 /var/cache/edb 這個目錄和所有者和所有組是誰嗎？
<caleb-_-> jiero: 节庆时去天安门就看到了
<jiero> 不说了。
<Kandu> jyfl987: ...
<microcai> jyfl987: 你又胡说八道了。
<jyfl987> microcai: 绝对没有
<caleb-_-> 一百万人很容易见到的
<microcai> moriramar:  是 portage
<moriramar> microcai: 都是呀……這下我悲劇了。
<jyfl987> caleb-_-:  白奥人少嘛 不怪他
<jiero> caleb-_: 我的城市也有800万人。
<jiero> caleb-_: 不对，应该是故乡。
<caleb-_-> 今年三月的 data, 全球上网人口约 21 个亿
<microcai> jyfl987: 有道是，给我3千城管，一夜踏平台湾。
<jyfl987> jiero: 不是吧 你那个城市就800w了？ 白奥全国才几kw阿
<jyfl987> microcai: lol
<imtxc> microcai: 看来 你的方法 是对的。
<jiero> jyfl987: 好吧。
<caleb-_-> firefox 市占大约 2x%
<alvin_rxg> 800万人口，openttd 表示压力很大
<jiero> jyfl987: 这里只有20万人。
<microcai> imtxc: 我给你方法了？？？？？？
<jyfl987> jiero: 嘿嘿 和我黄山市差不多
<jiero> jyfl987: 20万中国人。
<imtxc> microcai: 你说了啊
<jyfl987> jiero: 有这么多？ 你在哪里阿
<microcai> jiero: 不是  3000w 么？
<microcai> imtxc: 我不记得我给过你实质性的方法。
<imtxc> microcai: 我现在在查具体的方法 呵呵
<jiero> jyfl987: 悉尼。
<jiero> 1/20是中国人:D
<microcai> imtxc:  ... ...
<jiero> microcai: 哦。3000万不少了。不是加拿大吗？
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 杀人百万都是按数字算的。
<jyfl987> jiero: 原来是稀泥  那印度老多么
<microcai> imtxc:   3000w  D 员才是中国人。 我们是用来 support 他们的绵羊。
<microcai> jiero:     3000w  D 员才是中国人。 我们是用来 support 他们的绵羊。
<microcai> imtxc: 发错了
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 啥东西？
<jiero> alvin_rxg: openttd 800万人啊。。
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 呃
<moriramar> microcai: 我發現我的 /etc/shadow 中已經沒有 portage 一項了……
<jyfl987> jiero: 不是吧 这么多？
<moriramar> microcai: 那個所有者也是 portage 的話我在想我怎麼弄……
<microcai> moriramar:  ... 所有者是 root ...
<microcai> moriramar:  不过你应该有 portage user 和 portage group 的。不知道你怎么搞丢的。
<microcai> jiero:  openttd ??? 怎么会有这个国家的？
<moriramar> microcai: 不知道。不過 ls /var/lib/ebuilds/portage （就是默認的/usr/portage）還正常顯示 portage portage 所有者。
<jiero> jyfl987: 没有。
<jiero> jyfl987: 我胡说的。
<moriramar> microcai: 有什麼命令直接看用戶的來着？不是看/etc/shadow的？
<microcai> moriramar:  chown -R 就好了嘛
<jiero> jyfl987:  我刚查到，悉尼市区有15万人，中国人1.5万。
<microcai> moriramar: 这个还真不知道。
<cfy> MaskRay: jyfl987: 发现很多perl的语法都忘了........
<HircUser> ki7uki8lo
<moriramar> microcai: 那個我做過了，我再檢查一下。
<jiero> jyfl987: 或者说中文的人1.5万。
<cfy> MaskRay: jyfl987,比如数组写成(1,2,3) 想起lisp里,(1 2 3)哈哈
<^k^> 新 Arch发行版 • arch挂载移动硬盘之后只能读不能写，肿末办？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=337527 本来是在nautilus点了对应分区之后出来一个框框，输入root密码，然后就可以用了 觉得麻烦，就用了这个，自动挂载 https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/GN ... n_Nautilus 可是现在自动挂载上了，却不能写入…… 统计信息: 发表于 由 Lavan ...
<moriramar> microcai: 感覺我太土了，連查用戶都不會了。
<microcai> moriramar: 我也不会。
<jiero> microcai: 那是个游戏，alvin先说的，别在意。
<jyfl987> jiero: 额 市区才15w人？ 好大的城市阿
<microcai> moriramar:  要土和你一起土。
<jyfl987> jiero: 白奥土地贵不贵？ 买个农场如何
<jyfl987> cfy: 我忘光了 我就记得perl的slice操作比python爽
<jiero> jyfl987: 住在市区的人少之又少哦。半数是学生。
<jyfl987> 这个python频道的人也承认 额
<jyfl987> jiero: 那其他人呢？
<microcai> jiero: 学院都市？？？？？
<jiero> jyfl987: 买农场去远方。
<cfy> jyfl987: py的函数定义要制定,参数名字么?好像C语言那样
<jyfl987> jiero: 果然
<jyfl987> cfy: 可以不指定
<jyfl987> 但是什么东西都没有是不行的
<cfy> jyfl987: 哦.不指定,就像perl那样放在默认的地方么?
<moriramar> microcai: 你也想到學院都市了……
<jyfl987> cfy: 比如说  def xx(**kargs): pass  你可以调用 xx(a='av', b='bv')
<jiero> microcai: 。。。难道那个词有什么引申意义？
<jiero> moriramar: ？
<microcai> jiero: 那是我们的炮姐生活的城市。
<cfy> jyfl987: a=xx b=xx
<cfy> jyfl987: 那函数里面怎么搞?
<cfy> jyfl987: 运行的时候才知道参数?
<moriramar> jiero: 去看魔法禁書目錄/科學超電磁炮……
<jiero> microcai: 你没在Ubuntu中文论坛里混过把？
<jyfl987> cfy: 函数里用 kargs来提取  这个kargs就是个个hash 里面有 {a=}
<jyfl987> {'a': 'av', 'b': 'bv'}
<cfy> jyfl987: 哦....相当于传了个hash进去啊
<jyfl987> cfy: 对
<jyfl987> cfy: 也可以定义 def xx(*args): pass  这个就是列表了 你得 xx('av', 'bv') 这么来调用了
<moriramar> microcai: 感謝，問題解決。奇怪的是我不知道問題是什麼時候開始的。
<cfy> jyfl987: 哦.....这不是common lisp里的&rest型的嘛,哈哈,全部塞给一个变量里了.
<microcai> jiero: 露面过 ....
<jyfl987> cfy: 那搞不清
<cfy> jyfl987:  我继续搞我的lisp,lol
<jiero> 哦。
<Kandu> cfy: pascal 也行，動態變數。個數，類型都隨便
<jiero> microcai: 哦。是哦。
<jyfl987> wtf, 谁弄过 gitosis?
<jyfl987> 如何新建个工程？
<cfy> Kandu:  哦?好的.呵呵.
<Kandu> cfy: 終於專註一個 lang 了，真不錯
<jyfl987> 这个真折腾人
<jiero> 诸位晚安，明天早上3点我起来去买菜。
<jiero> 拜拜。
<cfy> Kandu: 嗯,不过肯定还得C啊,毕竟我觉得都离不开C,而且还得汇编,不然怎么调优?
<Kandu> jiero: bye
<caleb-_-> 3点哪有菜卖？
<jyfl987> cfy: 可以用 forth 呵呵 直接变成汇编指令
<caleb-_-> cfy: 很多年轻人不用 C 了
 * caleb-_- is C 党人
<cfy> jyfl987: forth?把python编成汇编?
<cfy> jyfl987: common lisp也可以....
<cfy> caleb-_-:  我正式学习的第一们语言也是C
<moriramar> Kandu: 他原来不就專注於 Perl 的嗎？
<cfy> moriramar: 没有啊.....
<Kandu> moriramar: 不會，他專業絕對必須 c 的
<moriramar> jiero 這是成家庭婦男嗎？
<cfy> Kandu: 我在想,难道就不能cl->C么?
<moriramar> Kandu: 他什麼專業？
<caleb-_-> 啥专业一定要 C?
<cfy> Kandu: 反正有个ecl专门嵌入式的.
<cfy> caleb-_-: 电子
<jyfl987> cfy: forth是个好语言
<cfy> jyfl987: 哦....
<jyfl987> caleb-_-: 是吧
<caleb-_-> forth 会了 C 就没必要了吧
<microcai> caleb-_-:  is C 党人。
<microcai> caleb-_-:  他是在卖萌
<moriramar> 美国 Federal Express （联邦快递）公司的手持式行李分捡系统的程序是用 Forth 编写的。项目经理 Gene Farrar 说，他可以按需要在几个星期内升级新固件，相比而言，其它的小组维护 C 语言代码则至少需要 6 个月的时间。 From 百毒百科。 這真的假的？
<cfy> 这让C请何以堪....
<moriramar> 這當中會不會有人的因素……
<cfy> 说错了...
<cfy> 是lisp
<cfy> 请参考 黑客与画家
<moriramar> 我又開始我的GRE Argument思維了……
<microcai> moriramar: 是这样的，这种快递公司能请到 C 程序员的概率为 0
<cfy> 一行lisp抵20行C
<moriramar> microcai: FedEx請不到C程式員？
<jyfl987> moriramar: 是真的 这是forth语言的特性 不过你构建出这么一个系统来也挺痛苦的
<microcai> moriramar: 你去么？
<moriramar> jyfl987: 呃。
<moriramar> microcai: 我也要會呀……
<jyfl987> cfy: 20行算什么 forth从x86到arm 只需要移植130个低级指令就可以了 lol
<moriramar> microcai: 話說我的夢想是搞生物，所以誰請我我也不去……
<jyfl987> cfy:  那还是复杂的  如果你是一般的 移植30-40个指令就可以了 :]
<cfy> jyfl987: ? ,这让脚本语言请何以堪....
<cfy> jyfl987: perl表示不需要改代码...
<jyfl987> cfy: perl也要有人给你写实现阿
<cfy> jyfl987: 这就是好处啊.....
<jyfl987> cfy: forth就是个vm超级小的语言 :]
<microcai> jyfl987: 你真是什么都懂啊？
<microcai> jyfl987:  forth 你都涉猎了。
<jyfl987> microcai: 我刚好看到而已 前一阵看了下forth的书
<microcai> jyfl987:  ... .. 如此低调。
<moriramar> microcai: : 不是什麼都懂，只是他懂的那部分。（by 羽川翼）
<jyfl987> 而且我从小就喜欢这种类型的语言 前一阵才发现原来早就有了这个东西
<microcai> jyfl987:  被我人肉了一下，写过驱动。居然谦虚的说自己只会 python
<cfy> : HELLO  ( -- )  CR ." Hello, world!" ; HELLO <cr>
<jyfl987> cfy: 我手机上的forth只有30个不到的指令 写出来的代码完全可以跑pc上 哼哼
<jyfl987> 而且你可以随便调整 手机那个是java实现的 你也可以裸机实现个 反正就30来个指令 都是简单的东西
<cfy> jyfl987: 哦?
<weakiwi> ...
<jyfl987> microcai: 扯淡吧 我什么时候写过驱动了
<microcai> jyfl987:  ... 膜拜。
<weakiwi> ÖÕÓڸ㶨utf-8ÁË
<jyfl987> 我要写过驱动 还来这里跟你说嘴？
<^k^> weakiwi:say 终于搞定utf-8了 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<cfy> microcai:  膜拜+1
<moriramar> weakiwi: 哈哈哈哈
<cfy> weakiwi: - -!
 * microcai 注意了，这个频道我就膜拜一个人。 jyfl987 
<moriramar> 我不行了……
<cfy> .....
<cfy> microcai: 那你让ee怎么办?
<moriramar> 笑死我了。
<weakiwi> ²»»á»¹ÊÇgb2312?
<^k^> weakiwi:say 不会还是gb2312? in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<microcai> cfy:  ... ... 你来膜拜。
<yunfan> lol
<cfy> weakiwi: you are using gb18030 now!!!!
<moriramar> microcai: 我表示這低調的多了……
<caleb-_-> 简单的驱动又不难
<cfy> weakiwi: please change your charset to utf-8!!!
<yunfan> 我倒是想写驱动诶
<microcai> yunfan: 又开始低调了。
<yunfan> caleb-_-: 教教我呗 我对自动化， 驱动， 模拟这块感兴趣
<caleb-_-> 而且有很多 code 可以抄
<weakiwi> ÏÖÔÚ×Ü¿ÉÒÔÁË°É
<^k^> weakiwi:say 现在总可以了吧 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<yunfan> 上次看到 写ftk那人在教写驱动
<microcai> yunfan: 太低调就是自大 ...
<caleb-_-> 开源的好处就是抄 code 方便
 * cfy ee号称 写过上万汇编
<moriramar> weakiwi: no~~~~
<microcai> yunfan:  .. ==
<yunfan> microcai: 低调你妹妹哦
<microcai> yunfan:  明白了。
<cfy> weakiwi: - -!
<microcai> yunfan:  原来是太低调了 .....
 * cfy 最后一天需要自己洗衣服,lol
<moriramar> microcai: 你 Gentoo 下 Gnome 3 用的就是 Overlay 的那個吧？
<microcai> moriramar:  yes
<yunfan> 说来说去 还是forth好玩 等我把python搞定 再继续玩forth
<moriramar> microcai: gtk-themes-aurora 對 gtk3 有用嗎
<microcai> moriramar:  放心的用把。找好替罪羊就好了。
<yunfan> cfy: lisp是高阶上的玄  forth是低阶上的玄 殊途同归
<moriramar> ……
<moriramar> microcai: 你就是替罪羊了。
<moriramar> yunfan: 玄？
<microcai> moriramar:  ... 习惯了。
<yunfan> moriramar: 你看代码就明白了
<caleb-_-> forth 不玄啊
<microcai> moriramar:  yunfan 连高级物理都涉及了。那是霍金说的，时间是十一维上的一种 玄 的震动产生的。
<caleb-_-> 但是 forth 都只用来写小东西啊
<microcai> moriramar:  yunfan 连高级物理都涉及了。那是霍金说的，世界是十一维上的一种 玄 的震动产生的。
<caleb-_-> 大型软件用 forth 写会死人的
<guanbeilang> 问下，自己在Ubuntu下面通过apt-get方式装的软件——像Eclipse什么的——能不能打成个deb包什么的，下次做系统时候直接安装deb包就可以？
<microcai> moriramar:  世界 ... 拼音的坏处啊。
<yunfan> microcai: 超弦理论不是霍金说的
<weakiwi> ....
<yunfan> caleb-_-: 那个谁说了 当代不存在问题需要大型软件 如果有 那是项目设计人的错误
<microcai> moriramar:  yunfan 还开始纠正我了，超级大牛啊，膜拜
<microcai> moriramar:  yunfan 还开始纠正我了，超级大牛啊，膜拜++
<caleb-_-> guanbeilang: ls /var/cache/apt/archives/eclipse*deb
<weakiwi> it can show utf-8.but i can not input utf-8
<yunfan> 另外有个问题是 forth是严重的 personal的 比perl狠多了 perl算什么难懂
<caleb-_-> yunfan: 问题是，大家都错了…
<moriramar> microcai: 你不是只拜 jyf 嗎？
<microcai> moriramar:  yunfan 就是 jyf1987
<yunfan> 不过互联网时代 人员越来越精简 我怀疑有一天我可以用forth来一个人建构网站
<guanbeilang> caleb-_-: 我试试
<yunfan> 然后用硬件dsp来使用一些加速
<microcai> moriramar: 你没发现 jyf1987 消失了？
<caleb-_-> yunfan: 不用怀疑啊，肯定可以的
<moriramar> microcai: 而且那個不是弦嗎？
<moriramar> microcai: 哦，我想起來了，jyf=yunfan，他說過的……
<ok1234> 怎么又扯到超弦理论了
 * microcai yunfan 都已经开始设计到硬件加速执行 forth 代码了。
<moriramar> microcai: 我總想到Yuking上去，這兩天沒睡好。
<caleb-_-> 有 forth cpu 的
<microcai> caleb-_-:  别打击我心目中的大牛的形象
<caleb-_-> 用 forth cpu, 写 forth == 写汇编
<moriramar> yunfan: 還是不知道玄是在說什麼……
<caleb-_-> 比较成熟的大概就 forth cpu / brainfuck cpu 了
<CyrusYzGTt> ...
<caleb-_-> C cpu / python cpu 太不切实际
<microcai> caleb-_-:  yunfan 设计过一个 brainfuck cpu
<yunfan> caleb-_-: 但其他语言很难迅速换平台
<yunfan> microcai: 额 没有 就用python实现了个brainfuck的解释器 这个是个人都写得出来
<microcai> yunfan:  膜拜 +++
<caleb-_-> yunfan: 干麻换？用 forth 写 compiler 嘛
<yunfan> caleb-_-: forth还有个好处 不怕代码泄漏 lol
<microcai> yunfan: 我不才，写不出来。
<caleb-_-> yunfan: 额，代码 == machine code...
<yunfan> caleb-_-:  换平台呀 现在web许多逻辑是不变的 变的是实现
<yunfan> 当然也可以换逻辑而平台不变
<microcai> caleb-_-:  yunfan 在鼓励你换到他设计的 CPU 平台去
<yunfan> caleb-_-: 那是你自己写得烂 你完全可以语义化指令
<caleb-_-> brainfuck解释器 是个人都写得出来 <- 只比 hello world 难一点点点点点
<microcai> caleb-_-:  yunfan 在批判 x96 构架。提出自己的CPU ....
<caleb-_-> yunfan: 我是说 forth cpu
<yunfan> caleb-_-: 他就是喜欢这么说话没办法
<Kandu> yunfan: 啥時候再寫幾篇小說看看
<yunfan> caleb-_-: 呵呵 那个要等量子计算机出来了
<yunfan> Kandu: 可以阿
<Kandu> yunfan: 你的風格很不錯
<yunfan> Kandu: 我考虑合并到我那个blog里去 这样能体现我是个全面的人才 额
<microcai> caleb-_-:  yunfan 在说量子计算机出现前他的 CPU 都是最牛逼的。
<Kandu> yunfan: good
<yunfan> Kandu: 恩
<microcai> yunfan: 继续提醒大家他是个低调的全才。
<ok1234> yunfan:) 全才好
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ 膜拜
<yunfan> microcai: 你说你 怎么不跟 Kandu学习学习呢 都是浙江人 差距咋这么大
 * microcai  以后大家有什么问题直接找  yunfan 或者 jyf1987 .. 他是个全才，可别浪费了。
<cfy> microcai: 你浙江人?
<yunfan> 而且咱们三个都在下沙混过
<cfy> microcai: 浙江哪里的?
<cfy> ...
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 踩幾腳，，怎麼 fedora-portage還沒有公佈測試文檔
<ok1234> microcai:) 好吧, 我等jy1987上来再问
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 你不是说不要了么
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 我还在被 rpm 文件格式折磨中
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 我說不要當測試，我要 release
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 最近 eclipse 居然罢工了
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 还不知道为何罢工。
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt: 大師你什麼時候回歸的？
<microcai> ok1234:  jyf1987 = yunfan
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ 全才，，我不是大師。。。我是P民
<yunfan> Kandu: 你在下沙混过  microcai 也在下沙混过 我也在下沙混过 诶
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 試試踢幾腳，讓後重啓
<microcai> moriramar:  全才+大师的这里就一个。 yunfan .
<caleb-_-> microcai: gentoo 的错？
<moriramar> microcai: CyrusYzGTt 大師在謙虛……
<ok1234> microcai:) 哦 jyf1987 += yunfan 呢
<microcai> caleb-_-:  ... gentoo 已经N 年没更新 eclipse 的包 了。
<ok1234> alpha080:) 亲家好
<ok1234> alpha080:) 不要奶闺女吗
<microcai> moriramar: 也许吧。 yunfan 也很谦虚啊，还是敌不过我的法眼
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 別聽 moriramar 的，
<caleb-_-> microcai: 那你还把 gentoo 吹得神一样…
 * yunfan 挺不错的 不花钱还有人捧
<moriramar> caleb-_-: 人家那不是吹，那是傳銷……
<Kandu> cfy: 找 perl 黨譯 http://www.gnu.org/software/stow/manual.html#SEC11
<Kandu> cfy: 不知有空沒?
<ok1234> yunfan:) 如果花钱, 那不得 只有天上有地下无的
<microcai> caleb-_-: 自家宝贝再烂也得吹啊。
<alpha080> 闺女睡了。。
<cfy> Kandu: ?翻译perl代码?
<ok1234> alpha080:) 哦, 甜不
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ 老大，幫忙優化 lersou的 gmlive
<microcai> yunfan:  你错了，花钱了就是 360  .
<alpha080> 没网络真可怕。。。
<Kandu> cfy: 不是，涉及 perl 和其模組，我不熟悉了
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt: 聽到了？Gentoo才是他自家寶貝，Fedora都是後媽的……
<microcai> 。。。 。。。
<moriramar> CyrusYzGTt: 所以不要指望了……
<microcai> moriramar: 你挑拨离间
<ok1234> alpha080:) 看着闺女睡得甜甜的, 啥也补了
<CyrusYzGTt> moriramar§ ...我早就知道 microcai 是 gentoo派到 fedora的臥底
<alpha080> 昨儿两点睡，你说呢
<cfy> Kandu: 你说 perl Makefile.PL 这种?
<Kandu> cfy: http://machinelife.org/osc/stow/index.html 草稿，源碼在 /osc/stow/stow.xml
<moriramar> microcai: 哈？沒有沒有，我只是斷章取義……
<ok1234> alpha080:) 看着闺女睡得甜甜的, 啥烦心的都忘了
<microcai> Fedora 需要我通过 emerge-rpm 转化成自家宝贝。
<ok1234> alpha080:) 你闺女精神真好
<alpha080> 这倒是。。
<microcai> ok1234:  ??? what ?? 已经有孩子了？？？？？？？？？
<ok1234> microcai:) 没说我啊
 * microcai 一群有了孩子的老男人在聊天。
<ok1234> microcai:) alpha080 的闺女
<caleb-_-> 孩子的孩子都有了？？？？？？？？？
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: 我只能帮你拿鞭子去找阿黄
<cfy> Kandu:  直接翻译出来是么?
<Kandu> cfy: 嗯
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 試試用perl的語言吧，，perl在 fedora執行比其他更有效率
<cfy> Kandu: 不过话说也太老了吧?还在说perl4 ?!
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: 不要指望他了 最近他都没空
<cfy> Kandu: 我回家看看,我明天回家,XD
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 不懂 perl 啊！
<caleb-_-> unix 都 perl5 了吧
<cfy> Kandu: 今天准备休息了.
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ 嗯，，你有空就鞭打 阿黃 一下就是
<ok1234> alpha080:) 有闺女幸福不
<cfy> caleb-_-: 是啊,谁还用perl 4?!!!
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt:  yunfen 这家伙全才。 就是什么都不做。
<Kandu> cfy: 嗯，好好休息 :)
<cfy> MeaCulpa: 你知道哪里还在跑perl 4么....
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 額，，那 天馬博士，。。。不就是垃圾博士？
<ok1234> microcai:) 全才都是指挥人的
<cfy> caleb-_-:  好像perl 4与perl5的差别和perl5和perl6的差别那么大
<^k^> 新 其它类软件 • .sh 文件安装遇到问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=337533 今天想要安装一个地震资料解释的软件，opendtect，下载后文件名为lux32-gpl-opendtect-4.2.0.sh。 安装说明中，要求“install with 'sh lux32-gpl-opendtect-4.2.0.sh'and follow the instructions.” 将终端运行至文件目录后，执行上述命令---sh lux32-gpl-opendtect-4.2.0.sh，但是出现 ...
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: 我现在离他比较远 你可以找 XwinX 他和阿黄住一块
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 天马博士 ..... 不是下落不明了么
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 全才是領導
<alpha080> 恩哼，自己生个不就知道了
<ok1234> microcai:) 做东西的是专才
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ 嗯，，感謝爆料。。o(∩∩)o...哈哈
<ok1234> alpha080:) 好吧.
<microcai> ok1234:  哈哈，明白了。 yunfan 你给的email就是你自己的啊
<ok1234> microcai:) 你分开说好吗
<ok1234> alpha080:) 生儿子好听, 生女儿好命
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 那。。。繼續努力，，，fedora的 portage黨等你的任務完成
<microcai> ok1234:  避免 flood
<ok1234> ....
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 恩。到时候别用户数=0
<ok1234> 这也行
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ 不會的最低也是 microcai +1
<ok1234> microcai:) 知道了. alpha080 闺女什么时候上幼儿园
<microcai> 我已经成功的创造了N个用户数=0的东西了
<yunfan> microcai: 扯淡么 我的邮箱这里哪个不知道
<microcai> CyrusYzGTt: 我自己不用的。
<moriramar> microcai: 那叫挖坑……
<moriramar> microcai: 你小心挖坑把自己埋了……
<alpha080> 明年。。。现在太小了
<CyrusYzGTt> microcai§ ...那個 +1是我 ，，，你自己不用，，那就是沒人去用的。。。
<caleb-_-> 还是神比较厉害，挖的坑都有人用
<Guest82531> 化学有人强项么～
<Guest82531> 我是Don～
<ok1234> moriramar:) 埋了, 墓碑协商"yunfan". alpha080 哦,几岁了
<moriramar> caleb-_-: +1
<microcai> yunfan:  马甲邮箱
<moriramar> ok1234: 有你這樣回話的嗎？
<Guest82531> 各位……HF是弱酸么～～
<moriramar> Guest82531: 是。
<Guest82531> Thanks～
<yunfan> microcai: 你自己去搜索下 看看那个邮箱是谁的
<moriramar> Guest82531: 不能完全電離。
<microcai> moriramar: 力气小，不知道怎么挖坑。
<ok1234> moriramar:) 向 microcai 学的, 避免 flood
<moriramar> ok1234: 你學什麼不好學這個……
<moriramar> ok1234: 你學他挖坑什麼的都行。
<ok1234> microcai:) 你死就行, 自然有力气大的挖坑
<Guest82531> 于是乎最强的酸应该是H2SO4吧～
<moriramar> Guest82531: 不是。
<Guest82531> 那是啥- -~
<microcai> ok1234: 没遗产，不够付工钱
<moriramar> Guest82531: 比硫酸強的酸很多。
<alpha080> 当然不是
<microcai> Guest82531: 不是。是王水
<Guest82531> 王水和超强酸除外啦- -
<moriramar> Guest82531: 純竫物無机酸是高氯酸。
<Guest82531> 对哦……
<Guest82531> 忘了
<moriramar> Guest82531: 有機酸中我記得有個混和的也比這個強。
<ok1234> microcai:) 那就天葬?
<moriramar> Guest82531: 另外目前有比較新的研究，你可以找找。
<Guest82531> 明天期末考试化学，所以今天要在这里泡着了- -
<caleb-_-> 王水是特殊用途
<microcai> ok1234: 不知道诶。这种事情留给活着的人去操心。
<microcai> Guest82531: 你找对地方了
<moriramar> Guest82531: 硫酸因為第2個氫不完全電離，其實酸性也就那樣
<microcai> Guest82531:  yunfan 可是这里化学第一强人
<Guest82531> ～
<caleb-_-> HF 貌似这年头都被拿来擦玻璃了
<Guest82531> IRC真是好地方～
<microcai> moriramar: 闪开，别班门弄斧。
<ok1234> Guest82531:) 最酸的是, 老婆看到比自己漂亮, 且老公又偷看
<weakiwi> 这回没事了
<moriramar> caleb-_-: HF 那個擦玻璃的不都擦沒了嗎？
<moriramar> microcai: nnnd，想搞死你。
<caleb-_-> 最酸的是, 老婆看到比自己漂亮, 且觉得老公偷看, 但老公明明就没看(到)
<Guest82531> - -～咱们用NaOH擦吧～
<weakiwi> utf-8问题终于搞定了
<Guest82531> 话说为啥HF擦玻璃能擦没啊
<ok1234> .....
<microcai> ok1234: 我觉得是你看到比你帅的。你老婆在不停的看。
<moriramar> caleb-_-: 那個總能想到偷東西用HF……
<Guest82531> 诶？
<ok1234> microcai:) 那不存在.
<Guest82531> 为啥？
<CyrusYzGTt> ...
<caleb-_-> moriramar: 台湾的便利店都用 HF 擦玻璃的
<moriramar> Guest82531: HF + SiO2 -> SiF4 + H2O 自己配平。
<caleb-_-> moriramar: 所以职业商害时有所闻
<caleb-_-> moriramar: 所以职业伤害时有所闻
<moriramar> Guest82531: 這個是簡式。
<moriramar> caleb-_-: 哦。這個哎……
<Guest82531> SiF4是气体吧
<microcai> moriramar: 你不知道玻璃这种东西为何用来做试管么？
<moriramar> Guest82531: 我記得 SiF4 是氣體，多年不看了。
<Guest82531> 恩
<Guest82531> 高中必修一的
<caleb-_-> microcai: 很多东西不能放在玻璃容器的
<caleb-_-> microcai: 试管也一样
<Guest82531> 第一单元过～
<microcai> caleb-_-: 相对与能放到玻璃容器里的，太少。
<Guest82531> 下面来看第二单元～
<caleb-_-> 塑料试管很普遍啊
<moriramar> Guest82531: ……
<Guest82531> =-=
<Guest82531> 我没见过
<moriramar> caleb-_-: +1
<Guest82531> 我家的试管都是玻璃的
<moriramar> 我做離心都是用塑料的。
<microcai> caleb-_-: 那是学校怕学生炸坏
<Guest82531> 哦- -
<moriramar> Guest82531: 你們以後就會見了到了。
<caleb-_-> 不同领域吧
<Guest82531> 离心用玻璃的会出问题么
<caleb-_-> 搞生化的貌似塑料用的多
<moriramar> Guest82531: 3600rpm 以上玻璃受不了的。
<microcai> Guest82531: 那是飞行的炸弹。
<moriramar> caleb-_-: +1
<microcai> caleb-_-: 原来就是你研究的生化武器！
<moriramar> 不過我大學就抽血和尿檢那次用過試管，其它的都沒什麼機會用試管了……
<moriramar> 有些懷念呀……
<caleb-_-> 医院也常用塑料的 <- 不过本来就算生化领域
<microcai> 没上过大学的纯嫉妒的说！~~~~
<moriramar> microcai: 你随意吧……
<guanbeilang> 上大学，我却什么都没见过
<moriramar> guanbeilang: 你學文科的？
<microcai> moriramar:  。。 。。 。。。
<Guest82531> =-=~
<guanbeilang> 理科
<microcai> moriramar:  文科不算大学。
<guanbeilang> 信息管理与信息系统
<microcai> 大学就是理科。
<microcai> 诶
<microcai> 可惜了
<moriramar> microcai: 我表示上大學還有人嫉妒，我都悲劇死了。
<microcai> 直到结业才知道
<guanbeilang> 好吧，我确实见过些东西，见过1U的服务器
<adam8157> microcai: 你又卖萌
<microcai> adam8157: 我表示我本来就很萌
<moriramar> adam8157: 他常年賣萌，淡定淡定……
<caleb-_-> 文科是大学++
<adam8157> microcai: 呵呵, 现在哪呢?
<moriramar> caleb-_-: ++
<microcai> adam8157: 被埋了
<adam8157> microcai: ?
<guanbeilang> 话说，我们学校好多设备，只是不给我们看，我猜想有光谱分析仪之类的东西
<moriramar> adam8157: 注釋，他覺得自己挖得坑太多，就想把自己埋了， ok1234 下的手……
<Guest82531> =-=~好好玩的样子
<caleb-_-> http://www.designlessbetter.com/blogless/posts/the-illustrated-guide-to-a-phd # 一张图说明砖家叫兽和博士都是啥玩意儿
<moriramar> guanbeilang: 這是最悲劇的。
<Guest82531> 不过我大学可能会去学生物学的植物学
<moriramar> guanbeilang: 你知道我們學校招研究生最搞笑的事是什麼嗎？
<guanbeilang> 在光电类的学校，却从没见过这些东东
<moriramar> guanbeilang: 實驗考試，讓做色譜。
<guanbeilang> 不知道
<microcai> adam8157:  jyf1987 给开了个宝库的门，进去才发现是个坑。
<microcai> adam8157: 我就这样被埋里头了。
<adam8157> microcai: 拐弯抹角
<guanbeilang> moriramar 困难么？
<adam8157> microcai: 在北京?
<yunfan> 我也文科 lol
<microcai> adam8157: 下沙。
<moriramar> guanbeilang: 認都認得，讓操作，那學生拿着針头對着電腦的耳機孔就是一針。
<moriramar> guanbeilang: 外校的。
<adam8157> microcai: 广东?
<moriramar> guanbeilang: 這就是不給操作不給看的悲劇。
<guanbeilang> moriramar: 貌似高中看过视频
<microcai> adam8157:  HZ
<adam8157> microcai: oh
<moriramar> guanbeilang: 呃。
<moriramar> guanbeilang: 良心話，應該給同學看看，哪那麼容易就壞的……
<Guest82531> 下列说法中错误的是：
<guanbeilang> moriramar: 妈呀。。。没电着他？
<Guest82531> A:化学反应必然伴随发生能量变化
<Guest82531> B:化学变化中的能量变化主要是由化学键变化引起的
<moriramar> guanbeilang: 耳機孔啦～而且前面是玻璃的，而且就50uL的液體。
<microcai> Guest82531: B 是废话。
<guanbeilang> moriramar: 嗯，还好我们不是学那些系的
<microcai> Guest82531: 建议选B
<moriramar> Guest82531: B是對的，繼續……
<Guest82531> C:反化学反应中能量变化的大小与反应物的质量多少无关
<microcai> moriramar:  。。。 黑色幽默懂不
<Guest82531> D:能量变化是化学反应最基本的特征之一
<Guest82531> 选择C吧
<guanbeilang> moriramar: 耳机里面是液体啊
<moriramar> guanbeilang: 耳機孔……
<microcai> Guest82531: 选D
<Guest82531> =-=?
<Guest82531> 为啥
<guanbeilang> moriramar: 哦，不太懂得
<microcai> Guest82531:  你得看出题人的意图
<moriramar> Guest82531: 我感覺也是D
<microcai> Guest82531: 出题人C 的意思是考你对化学键的理解。
<moriramar> guanbeilang: 就是主機上插耳機的地方。
<Freebuilder> C:反化学反应中能量变化的大小与反应物的质量多少无关
<microcai> Guest82531: 你选C就中圈套了
<Guest82531> ？
<Freebuilder> microcai, 排除法
<Guest82531> 啥圈套啊- -`
<guanbeilang> moriramar: 光的那种，是么？
<microcai> moriramar: D 哪里错了？！
<emacsyin> 最近有没有好的软件？
<moriramar> 我中圈套了，是C……
<emacsyin> QQ最近有没有更新web3
<Freebuilder> microcai, 中什么圈套，总能量大小自然和化学键有关，自然也和量有关
<Guest82531> 我也好奇D哪里错了- -
<Guest82531> =-=～
<Guest82531> 能一起给我个定论么
<Freebuilder> C
<moriramar> Guest82531: C。明显，反應的東西多，能量轉換越多。
<moriramar> Guest82531: 我錯了，對不起你。
<villa> anyone who use 11.o4?
<imtxc> 大家在讨论 考研？
<Guest82531> =-=～
<Guest82531> 下一个问题，话说生物质能是可再生能源么
<moriramar> imtxc: 這個應該是初三化學吧
<Guest82531> 高一
<Guest82531> 必修二
<moriramar> Guest82531: 生物智能？
 * microcai D 的错误在于，犯了搪式错误
<guanbeilang> villa: me
<imtxc> 我以为讨论考研什么的呢…… 不知道 计算机专业 考研很有必要不……
 * microcai D 的错误在于，犯了TANG式错误
<moriramar> guanbeilang: 呃，我說不清……
 * microcai 而 TANG使错误在中国考场是正确的。
 * microcai 而 TANG式错误在中国考场是正确的。
<moriramar> guanbeilang: 反正就是電腦主機上的一個孔。
<guanbeilang> moriramar: 那大体上明白了，呵呵
<moriramar> Guest82531: 問下，生物質能是什麼？
<villa> guanbeilang, when I play songs in BansheeMediaPlayer, there is no ico showing on the right top of the panel
<Guest82531> =-=
<villa> what's going on?
<Guest82531> 我看看啊
<Guest82531> 生物质是指有植物或动物体生命衍生得到的物质的总称
<Guest82531> 树木、庄家，草木
<Guest82531> 话说石油不也是生物质能么- -
<microcai> Guest82531:  。。。 。。。
<Guest82531> 这怎么说啊
<Guest82531> ……
<guanbeilang> villa: sorry but I use OpenBox,and don't use BansheeMediaPlayer
<microcai> Guest82531:  这写书的人越来越白痴了啊。都被 THQ影响了
<microcai> Guest82531: 反正你记住，trust your feelings
<moriramar> Guest82531: 如果是說活的，一般是算可再生的。
<villa> guanbeilang, any advantages over BansheeMediaPlayer?
<Freebuilder> 石油都尸骨无存了，还生物质
<moriramar> Guest82531: 話說，石油算化石燃料類吧……
<Guest82531> THQ视啥- -?
<NoIE> 新浪微博迎来了荒诞的一天：《华尔街日报》发现无法在上面搜索长江或扬子江。新浪微博
<microcai> Guest82531: 你感觉石油不是，他就不是。不需要看定义。 那定义是扯淡
<NoIE> 会返回“根据相关法律法规和政策，搜索结果未予显示”。凡是与“江”有关的关键词都被
<NoIE> 屏蔽，如江西，江东，江北，浙江。除此之外新浪还屏蔽了大量的其它关键词。
<guanbeilang> villa: no
<moriramar> NoIE: ……
<microcai> Guest82531: 就是在教科书上胡扯的人。
<Guest82531> 我也是咯～我给我们班同学写生物复习材料
<Guest82531> = =
<guanbeilang> villa: I don't listen music for a long time...
<moriramar> 有人用mplayer2在嗎？
<villa> ok, anyway thanks
<guanbeilang> villa: but sometimes via web.
<microcai> moriramar: 你有在用吗？
<guanbeilang> villa: not at all
<microcai> moriramar: 我用了一下，感觉很糟糕。
<moriramar> microcai: 有，而且有點問題。
<microcai> moriramar:  嘛问题？
<moriramar> microcai: 完全打不開視頻文件，說找不到Xv。
<moriramar> microcai: 我用的 ATI xf86-video-radeon。
<microcai> moriramar:  mplayer2 不是专门使用 vdpau 的么
<caleb-_-> 没有吧，只是 fork
<caleb-_-> 又不是人人用 nv
<moriramar> caleb-_-: 我看他首頁說的一些事很不錯，所以試試，結果……
<microcai> caleb-_-: 不用 nv 用什么？ 用破烂 ATI ?
<cfy> 同学们,明天见
<caleb-_-> moriramar: 我是用 mplayer2
<microcai> moriramar: 那就是吹嘘自己。换 yunfan 同志一定会批评这种狂妄行为的。
<moriramar> caleb-_-: 感謝。我把記錄找出來，看看你的建議。
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 刚才我睡觉, 你说那个~最小割 == 最大流~和Konig定理的关系我没明白
<caleb-_-> moriramar: -vo 有一狗票选项可以选
<caleb-_-> moriramar: mplayer2 -vo heko
<caleb-_-> moriramar: mplayer2 -vo help
<namoamitafo> caleb-_-: 啥mplayer2
<caleb-_-> namoamitafo: mplayer fork
<microcai> caleb-_-:  mplayer2 没什么好的。还是继续 mplayer
 * caleb-_- is mplayer2 + ffmpeg 党人
<moriramar> caleb-_-: 好的，我試試。
 * caleb-_- is 反 libav 党人
<Guest82531> 话说工业制取硫酸的方程式是不是  SO2+O2<-->SO3
<namoamitafo> Guest82531: y
<Guest82531> SO3+H2O---?H2SO4
<namoamitafo> Guest82531: y
<moriramar> Guest82531: 基本算是，不過有一些細節。
<microcai> moriramar: 看到了没？ 人家不用 libav
<namoamitafo> Guest82531: 第一个方程有催化剂V2O5
<caleb-_-> libav 那帮人人品不行
<microcai> Guest82531: 不是吧？
<caleb-_-> ffmpeg 有大神加持
<moriramar> 呃……我用的libav……
<Guest82531> 需要加热么
<caleb-_-> 咱要相信技术大神啊
<moriramar> caleb-_-: libav有什麼不好的情况嗎？
<namoamitafo> Guest82531: 500
<caleb-_-> moriramar: 可以去 google libav 成立历史
<microcai> Guest82531: 我记得是 H2O  + So3 = h2so4
<ofan> 有没有多线程编程大神?
<microcai> ofan: 这里有个讨厌线程的家伙。
<Guest82531> V2O5 加热500度应该在哪步？
<caleb-_-> moriramar: qemu author 大神(兼 ffmpeg 创始人)是挺 ffmpeg 的
<ofan> microcai: 我也很讨厌
<namoamitafo> Guest82531: SO2和SO3的可逆反应
<namoamitafo> caleb-_-: 好像我国是不是有个啥侵犯ffmpeg的
<moriramar> caleb-_-: libav 歷史我看了一些，好像是那些人覺得開發速度慢了，直接把服務器鎖了窜權了。
 * caleb-_- 相信大神，不相信人品不好的 libav
<ofan> 大神快出来..
<moriramar> caleb-_-: 不知道後面有沒有什麼黑幕。
<namoamitafo> Guest82531: 化学问aron
<caleb-_-> moriramar: 嗯，后来 qemu author 放话挺 ffmpeg, libav 只好乖乖离开了
<moriramar> caleb-_-: Qemu 大神是那位帥氣的雙重人格嗎？
<tusooa> http://uncyclopedia.wikia.com/wiki/Syntax #很3x
<^k^> ⇪ title: SYNTAX ERROR - Uncyclopedia, the content-free encyclopedia
<namoamitafo> caleb-_-: 忘记谁侵犯ffmpeg了
<caleb-_-> moriramar: libav 连 icon 都抄 ffmpeg, 够无耻的
<moriramar> caleb-_-: 果斷換……
<Guest82531> 于是乎应该是在哪步？
<Guest82531> 加催化剂
<Guest82531> 可逆反应里面还是加水那步？
<caleb-_-> libav 这种只会搞小动作乱骂人锁网页禁言的人渣，写不出啥好软件
<moriramar> caleb-_-: 讓我想到了 Paludis……
<namoamitafo> Guest82531: 都是 2SO_2 + O_2 <--> SO_3
<yunfan> microcai: 你尽管来 我不在乎的 呵呵
<Guest82531> 不需要催化剂么
<namoamitafo> Guest82531: 需要......
<Guest82531> 就是这步里的么
<yunfan> caleb-_-: 不过天桥下一分钱可以听八段 你这个还是不够阿 要加强业务阿
<caleb-_-> 大牛可能不太会沟通，可是技术好嘛
<tenzu_> yunfan: G+里的照片哪儿去了?翻不到
<Guest82531> namoamitafo:我语言能力不行了- -
<namoamitafo> Guest82531: 硫酸工业复杂的就是这步了, 后面那步其实是SO_3和浓H_2SO_4反应.
<Guest82531> =-=！
<caleb-_-> 貌似现代化工很多制程都改良了
<Guest82531> 忽略……
<microcai> yunfan: 去哪里？
 * caleb-_- 听说的
<Guest82531> namoamitafo:话说小小的写一下我看看我能不能看懂
<moriramar> caleb-_-: 塔式結構沒太動，還是差不多……
<ok1234> ........
<ok1234> 对了
<Guest82531> - -
<ok1234> 各位编程, 注释用的是中文还是英文, 还是中英双语
<moriramar> ok1234: 英語。
<caleb-_-> ok1234: 随你高兴啊
<namoamitafo> Guest82531: 是和浓H_2SO_4中的水反应, 方程一样的, 但是实际过程比较复杂, 溶液体系有氢键啥的, 我不是特别明白.
<ok1234> moriramar:) 哦
<moriramar> 又netsplit了。
<caleb-_-> 国内很多人变量名都用拼音…
<ok1234> caleb-_-:) 如果 是开源的呢
<Guest82531> 这个反应达到平衡的时候SO2的浓度和SO3的浓度谁大嘞？
<caleb-_-> ok1234: 果断英语
<ok1234> caleb-_-:) 哦
<microcai> moriramar:  paludis 似乎不错啊。不过我是不敢用的
<namoamitafo> Guest82531: 你查平衡常数表
<ok1234> caleb-_-:) 好吧.
<Guest82531> =-=
<Guest82531> 教材没有啊……
<namoamitafo> Guest82531: 网上搜索
<moriramar> ok1234: 這個你不用太擔心，你想原來 OpenOffice 還德語注釋呢。最近才清的。
<namoamitafo> Guest82531: 初中生?
<moriramar> ok1234: 不還是一堆人給他寫嗎？
<Guest82531> 高一
<Guest82531> 必修II
<Guest82531> 那个表好像是必修IV的
<caleb-_-> 注釋就是看 upstream 高兴嘛
<moriramar> microcai: 我多年前測試過就那樣，我的結果是不如 Portage 人性化，速度也略差。
<microcai> 德国人很纠结。 明明德国贡献那么大，还是得用英语。
<caleb-_-> 记得 debian changelog 里还有用汉语骂人呢
<Guest82531> 这个单元过了
<caleb-_-> 忘了在哪个包了
<namoamitafo> Guest82531: 你们要求掌握SO_2的电子式么?
<Guest82531> 没
<Guest82531> 诶？
<Guest82531> 有
<moriramar> microcai: 為這事和 Exherbo 這事，Gentoo-china 好像還走了個開發人員，那人去維護 Exherbo-cn 了。
<namoamitafo> Guest82531: 要求很高的哈
<moriramar> microcai: 記不太清叫什麼了……
<Guest82531> ～
<ok1234> moriramar:) 哦, 那 git 的修改历史呢
<Guest82531> 话说电子式不是都要写么- -
<caleb-_-> ok1234: fcitx3 注释设置都中文的，还坚持不用 utf8
<microcai> moriramar: 怎么可能/
<namoamitafo> Guest82531: 不是
<Guest82531> - -
<microcai> moriramar:  gentoo-china 居然有人挺 exherbo ?!
<Guest82531> 偶尔就会抽风让写电子式和结构式
<ok1234> moriramar:) openOffice 是德国制造???
<caleb-_-> ok1234: 都用英文导出 changelog 方便啊
<namoamitafo> Guest82531: 一般写简单东西, 比如N_2, CO_2
<Guest82531> 话说电子式就是那个很多点的，结构式就是大圈圈小圈圈的- -
<caleb-_-> ok1234: git 可以用 commit comment 导出 changelog
<ok1234> 那 git 的修改历史呢. 我用中文写了, 那以前的要不要改回去
<microcai> ok1234:  你知道不知道 linux 多少代码德国制造 ？
<microcai> ok1234:  KDE 就完全德国货
<caleb-_-> ok1234: version control 不要乱改以前的
<moriramar> ok1234: 我git 修訂內容不用專門人類語言，版本號 修訂號 修改函數 大概就是這樣。
<caleb-_-> ok1234: 除非你要 rebase
<ok1234> caleb-_-:) 但我都用中文写提交信息
<namoamitafo> Guest82531: 那你们应该有啥轨道杂化啥的吧.
<moriramar> microcai: 你不是在 #gentoo 混的時候我還不知道在哪嗎？怎麼會不知道這個事的？
<caleb-_-> ok1234: 本来就是看你高兴嘛
<ok1234> moriramar:) 我可是非常罗嗦的, 修改的文件, 修改的函数, 修改了什么
<caleb-_-> 很多人都用母语写 注释/设置/文档 的
<microcai> moriramar:  。。。 。。。 当时不知道有 #gentoo-china
<moriramar> namoamitafo: 那個被取消了。
<caleb-_-> 像日本人很多 日文-only 软件
<moriramar> microcai: 哦。
<namoamitafo> moriramar: 全国教材没有?
<moriramar> namoamitafo: 改制後就沒了。
<caleb-_-> ok1234: 不言自明的就没必要写了
<moriramar> namoamitafo: 沒改前也沒了。
<moriramar> namoamitafo: 改制後更簡單了。
<ok1234> caleb-_-:) 我就一罗嗦帝
<namoamitafo> moriramar: 从事教育的?
<caleb-_-> ok1234: 好的 code 一般注释不用太多
<moriramar> ok1234:  不用那樣
<moriramar> namoamitafo: 不是。
 * microcai 这样没什么水平的老师就更容易混了
<ok1234> caleb-_-:)
<Guest82531> 怎么可能- -
<moriramar> microcai: 錯了，更難了。
<microcai> moriramar: ???
<namoamitafo> moriramar: 我们这里教是教的, 不过我没听过一节, 所以考试都不会.
<Guest82531> 轨道杂化啥玩意啊
<microcai> moriramar: why ?
<microcai> moriramar: 书不是简单了么？
<namoamitafo> moriramar: 怎么这么熟悉教材?
<caleb-_-> 需要写注释表示你的 code 太反人类了
<ok1234> Guest82531:) 你是招画漫画的那位???
<caleb-_-> 需要写注释表示你的 code 太反人类了(不一定不好就是)
<moriramar> microcai: 因為教的東西簡單了。所以學生不好區分了。上面考試還要把學生拉開。老師其實難做。
<Guest82531> 恩
<tusooa> caleb-_-: 别误人子弟。写注释是好习惯。
<microcai> Guest82531: 没听说过。
<moriramar> namoamitafo: 因為我畢業的時候我表弟要考高考，他考完了，我又有一個遠房的小表弟也要考。
<moriramar> namoamitafo: 不會了都問，就知道了。
<ok1234> caleb-_-:) 注释倒是没多少, 就是函数的简介. 因为我的英文烂, 函数名啥的可能只有自己才懂. 所以要注释一下函数的意义
<Guest82531> - -
<Guest82531> 现在教材越来越恶心了
<ok1234> caleb-_-:) 关键是我的 git 提交信息繁琐
<microcai> Guest82531: 我说了嘛，THQ这样的人物越来越多了
<Guest82531> - -
<Guest82531> 使得使得
<caleb-_-> ok1234: 那就用拼音函数明得了
<ok1234> thq是啥
<caleb-_-> ok1234: 那就用拼音函数名得了
<ok1234> :)
<namoamitafo> moriramar: 反正我不选化学==
<caleb-_-> ok1234: 反正以后要改也就一行 sed 的事
<moriramar> ok1234: 因為 Haskell 靜態加限制很死，我都不知道注釋寫什麼好。而且函数太小了，所以 git 上我只寫個改了哪個函数，是功能增加還是內容修正就完了。根本不寫其它的。
<namoamitafo> MaskRay`: 在?
<moriramar> ok1234: C 的話我可能會寫些注釋，不過 git 修正我也不打算寫太多。
<namoamitafo> moriramar: 个人觉得化学很难.
<moriramar> namoamitafo: 你是前些日子混 OJ 的同學嗎？
<ok1234> moriramar:) 我是罗嗦帝
<namoamitafo> moriramar: 啥OJ
<MaskRay`> 又来了个 Haskeller
<moriramar> namoamitafo: 我就吃生化這個飯的，難也要吃呀……
<moriramar> namoamitafo: 哦，我錯了。
<caleb-_-> ok1234: 想办法把 code 精简下吧
 * microcai 高中化学竞赛第一名的飘过 ~~~
<moriramar> MaskRay`: 沒又來，是我……
<ok1234> MaskRay`:) 你的同党????
<Guest82531> =-=
<Guest82531> 我理科不及格诶
<arzyu> 卸载compiz config manager 后，unity挂了，重装unity也不行，如何是好？
<Guest82531> 不要打击我
<ok1234> caleb-_-:) 本来就不多啊.
<MaskRay`> moriramar: 果然慧眼，看出 namoamitafo
<namoamitafo> MaskRay`: 啥OJ?
<moriramar> MaskRay`: 他應該是 myke2 吧？
<tusooa> \e9nd, perl-rebel
<namoamitafo> moriramar: 对
 * microcai 可惜大学没好好上，现在水平还不如小学生了
<Guest82531> 我一向理科很差劲
<microcai> Guest82531: 别那么认为
<moriramar> namoamitafo: 你再次證明了 caleb-_- 的匿名想法是不可靠的。
<namoamitafo> moriramar: 我并没有想匿名啊
<Guest82531> =-=～总是不及格的说
<moriramar> namoamitafo: 沒，只是這麼一夜說。
<ok1234> caleb-_-:) 我是说我罗嗦, 一句话, 我可以扩展好记句话来说. 这样说吧, 我语言整理能力差
<microcai> Guest82531:  你只是一向理科在 GCD 的考试中不能像GCD希望的那样发挥。
<caleb-_-> moriramar: 啥匿名？
<Guest82531> 很羡慕你们脑子好的～
<moriramar> namoamitafo: 不用在意。
<Guest82531> =-= GCD视啥……
<namoamitafo> moriramar: 主要是如果我想匿名就不会疯狂说话了
<ok1234> Guest82531:) 脑子好有屁用, 心黑才行
<Guest82531> - -
 * microcai 求科普，GCD 是什么
<moriramar> caleb-_-: 就是你以前說的，怎麼怎麼折騰，換身份就可以匿名，沒那麼好發現那堆。我估計你記不得了。
<ok1234> GCD=GONGCHANDANG
<namoamitafo> MaskRay`: 你的解释我没明白, 就是Konig定理和最大流-最小割
<Guest82531> 哦
 * microcai 求科普，GCD 是什么
<Guest82531> 话说我做设计还不错
<moriramar> namoamitafo: 存在感低是唯一的匿名方式。
<Guest82531> ***microcai:The Party
<caleb-_-> moriramar: ip / 语言/标点/语气 等等习惯都要改啊
<moriramar> microcai: Global CoolDown，公共冷却時間。
<moriramar> caleb-_-: 呃……
<microcai> Guest82531: 你懂的嘛
<Guest82531> ~
<caleb-_-> moriramar: 最近还有人开发了软件辨别男女
<Guest82531> - -
<ok1234> Guest82531:) 啥设计
<caleb-_-> moriramar: 因为男女爱用的 谴词用字/标点 不一样
<MaskRay`> namoamitafo: 比如对于边 (u,v), 最小割中或者 (s,u) 是割边或者 (v,t 是割边
<moriramar> caleb-_-: 我表示職業偽娘都沒壓力。
<ok1234> caleb-_-:) 例如
<Guest82531> ok1234:UI
<Guest82531> 设计
<caleb-_-> 玩网游人妖号就要特别注意
<microcai> MaskRay`: 从我的文字中能识别我的性别？
<MaskRay`> namoamitafo: 从二分图的角度看，就是 (u,v) 需要选择顶点 u 或者顶点 v 来覆盖
<caleb-_-> microcai: 量大就行
<microcai> MaskRay`:  那我啥性别呢？
<ok1234> caleb-_-:) "脑子好有屁用, 心黑才行. "女的怎么说
<MaskRay`> microcai: 还能知道你的名字
<microcai> MaskRay`:  ... ...
<moriramar> caleb-_-: 我無視女性心情的把所有玩網游的人先當成男生。
<namoamitafo> MaskRay`: 你的意思是二部图当中的边都容量+\infty?
<ok1234> microcai:) 你的性别, 上帝设计的软件都判别不了
<caleb-_-> 玩網游的人先當成男生++
<moriramar> caleb-_-: 原因你也懂的。
<caleb-_-> 正妹忙得很，哪能天天玩网游
<ok1234> caleb-_-:) "脑子好有屁用, 心黑才行. "女的会怎么说.
<microcai> ... ...
<caleb-_-> 天天玩网游，正妹也变得不正了
<namoamitafo> MaskRay`: 对了, 你知道Dilworth定理的吧
<microcai> 男生也有不玩网游的好吧
<caleb-_-> 女生保持容貌体态很辛苦的
<Guest82531> 我就似乎
<Guest82531> 我就是
<shenme> 正妹?哪里有正妹?
<Guest82531> 只做游戏不玩的
<ok1234> shenme:) 今天没来
<caleb-_-> 不花时间保养的妹，很难保持漂亮
<moriramar> microcai: 男生不玩和我先當男生有什麼衝突嗎？
<MaskRay`> namoamitafo: X中点u 建立 (s,u,1)；Y中点v 建立 (v,t,1)；边 (u,v) 建立 (u,v,\infty)
<microcai> ... ...
<moriramar> caleb-_-: 男生也一样。
<moriramar> caleb-_-: 不保養就不行。
<namoamitafo> MaskRay`: 对, 如果中间建的是(u, v, 1)就说不清楚了?
<ok1234> Guest82531:) 你这害人精, 原来网瘾是你制造出来的
<microcai> 需要花时间保养的妹，非常的不漂亮
<caleb-_-> 所以天天上线的 99% 不是正妹
<shenme> ok1234:好可惜,我是来看正妹的
<Guest82531> 哪有
<Guest82531> 我做单机
<MaskRay`> namoamitafo: 对的
<namoamitafo> moriramar: 主要是我看见这里很多人心术不正所以我该昵称的.
<microcai> 我天天在线，so 我是男的。哈哈
<ok1234> Guest82531:) 原来 游戏迷 是你造出来的
<Guest82531> =-=
<Guest82531> 我还在开发中
<shenme> namoamitafo是正妹?
<moriramar> namoamitafo: 下次這種話到 #ubuntu-cn-ot 說去。
<moriramar> namoamitafo: 不然就沒用了。
<microcai> shenme: 被你发现了
<ok1234> Guest82531:) 原来你是未来 沉迷游戏 的罪灰祸首
<shenme> 求交往
<shenme> 求认识
<ok1234> shenme:) .....
<moriramar> 話說我好像神一般被改成ffmpeg而不是libav了。
<shenme> 求管饭
<namoamitafo> moriramar: 那是啥
<moriramar> 果然好呀。
<Freebuilder> 男人要一直装酷，好累！
<namoamitafo> MaskRay`: 你熟悉Dilworth定理么?
<moriramar> namoamitafo: 加入吧。進去就知道了。 #ubuntu-cn-ot 頻道。
<Guest82531> = =
<Guest82531> 哪有
<shenme> 55555555,正妹不理我
<ok1234> Guest82531:) 不管你已开发,还是没开发完. 你就一祸首.
<Guest82531> =-=～
<MaskRay`> namoamitafo: 不熟
<Guest82531> 我不随便把我的游戏传出去的
<microcai> 用Arch和Gentoo的通常容易有升级强迫症，因为是rolling release，天天都可能有些新特性引诱人去升级。
<namoamitafo> MaskRay`: 我怎么觉得传递性不要也成立的
<shenme> microcai:我表示俺没有升级强迫正也
<shenme> 求游戏
<Guest82531> 哦？
<Guest82531> 你是说哪个？
<ok1234> 做游戏的都罪大恶极
<Guest82531> - -
<MaskRay`> namoamitafo: 要的吧
<Guest82531> 我做游戏纯属娱乐～
<shenme> ok1234:不能这么说,没有游戏,连unix都没有了
<Guest82531> 娱乐我自己
<MaskRay`> namoamitafo: 比如 1<2,2<3,!(1<3)
<shenme> 游戏是个好东西阿
<ok1234> 让 千千万万的 少男少女 都沉迷 不能自拔
<shenme> Guest82531:你招聘我当试玩的把,不要工资
<microcai> shenme: 看来你知道的太多了！
<Guest82531> = =
<Guest82531> 打感人牌的游戏啦
<namoamitafo> MaskRay`: 然后?
<ok1234> 啥都不管, 不管, 工作, 也不懂得爱. 玩游戏 都不把妹了
<shenme> ok1234:那是少男少女的问题,不是游戏的问题
<microcai> ok1234: 他们不沉溺游戏就沉溺于嘿咻了。
<shenme> Guest:求试玩
<Guest82531> - -
<MaskRay`> namoamitafo: 只要 1<2<3 一条链
<Guest82531> 喂——
<ok1234> .....
<MaskRay`> namoamitafo: 但可以选 1 3
<shenme> microcai:+1
<Guest82531> http://code.google.com/p/les
<^k^> ⇪ title: les - Gerenciador de cinemas online - Google Project Hosting
<Guest82531> lts
<tenzu_> 少男少女也可以轻H的啊,不一定非得嘿咻
<namoamitafo> MaskRay`: 我明白啥意思了
<Guest82531> http://code.google.com/p/lts/
<^k^> ⇪ title: lts - 失地RPG游戏计划 - Google Project Hosting
<namoamitafo> MaskRay`: 就是说只有不等式成立
<Guest82531> 嗯
<Guest82531> 这只是一部分剧情
<Guest82531> 我这边一边做那边一边升级
<Guest82531> 平均一个月一次
<Guest82531> 假期频繁开学不频繁
<moriramar> caleb-_-: 感謝，我以前改回到 ffmpeg 了，好像是因為信賴吧，記不清了，確實還是穩了些好。話說mplayer2 和 libav 沒什麼關係吧。
<Guest82531> 剧情发布缓慢……
<shenme> Guest:没关系,求当免费测试
<Guest82531> 游戏后期容易影响你的世界观- -
<ok1234> 游戏都让广大少年变和尚. 周围 有那么多 好的少女等着呢, 都睁眼瞎.
<shenme> Guest:能被轻易改变的世界观就不是世界观
<ok1234> 让广大妇女咋办啊
<Guest82531> =-=
<shenme> ok1234:游戏拯救了多少无知少女阿
<Guest82531> 经常感人牌和扭曲牌一起打就会出问题的
<caleb-_-> moriramar: 嗯，没关系
<ok1234> shenme:)
<shenme> 那个正妹呢?正妹被我吓跑了阿?
<shenme> 555555555555
<caleb-_-> moriramar: mplayer2 / mplayer 就看喜好选了
<ok1234> 一女的千找万选的, 终于找到一个样子还能看的, 但男的却沉迷游戏. 那多悲剧啊
<Guest82531> 话说制水煤气方程式是啥来者
<shenme> ok1234:你得换个角度来看,这样子幸福了多少更多的男同胞阿
<ok1234> 女的在床里渴望的不行, 男的却在沉迷 Guest82531 的游戏.
<shenme> Guest:H20+C=2H0
<Guest82531> H0?
<ok1234> shenme:) c去哪了
<Guest82531> = =
<moriramar> caleb-_-: 主要是 mplayer2 說他能随意定位。我看上的是那個。
<shenme> ok1234:那不正给你机会阿
<namoamitafo> 阿弥陀佛
<shenme> Guest:打错了,是HO+CO
<ok1234> shenme:) 那我的样子看不过去啊.
<MaskRay`> h20+c=h2+co
<namoamitafo> Guest82531: 这个是可逆反应
<Guest82531> 之后，条件视啥
<shenme> 好吧,我表示中学化学老师会掐死我
<OT_iux> .oicebot on
<microcai> Guest82531:  H2O + CO2
<Guest82531> namoamitafo: 求反应条件
 * Oicebot 开始唠叨
<OT_iux> !4w
 * Oicebot 大声宣布:"OT_iux发起造句游戏，总共需要4人参与，各位童鞋请立刻打 !4w 进入游戏!"
<shenme> ok1234:不用担心
<microcai> Guest82531: 高温
<shenme> !4w
<Oicebot> shenme 加入了游戏,还缺2个人就可以开始咯~
<guanbeilang> 话说我的高中化学一直没学好。。。
<Guest82531> namoamitafo: THX~
<ok1234> shenme:) 你说是不是悲剧, 终于找到个看的上眼的, 最后因为男的沉迷电脑, 最后还是闭着眼跟着我这个不能看得
<namoamitafo> guanbeilang: 加热
 * Oicebot 对ok1234说：这真不知道。
<microcai> ! 4w
<shenme> ok1234:我看好你
<namoamitafo> Guest82531: H_2O和CO
<ok1234> shenme:) 我是不悲剧, 那女的呢
<Guest82531> namoamitafo: THX~
<microcai> namoamitafo: 你别误导人
<shenme> 你首先自己不要自己悲剧就好了
<microcai> Guest82531: 别听他的
 * Oicebot 大声说：“口胡，别听microcai的~”
<Guest82531> 怎了= =?
<Oicebot> 又过1分钟了... 还没其他人报名吗...(3缺1可以打 !4w start 强制开始，连三个人都没有的话……唉……)
<shenme> 那个造句游戏怎么玩阿
<ok1234> Guest82531:) 你说, 你这做游戏的, 害的那女的多悲惨
<OT_iux> 等人阿，还少一个
<microcai> Guest82531: 是水和二氧化碳生成 CO 和 H2
<shenme> ok:那说明游戏不够好,要不女的一起沉迷了
<Guest82531> 他也是这么说的啊 =口=
<ok1234> microcai:) 那能源不就解决了
<OT_iux> 再来个··
<ok1234> microcai:) 本来二氧化碳就够多了
<Oicebot> 2分钟了... 还缺2个人啊...我要睡着了。
<microcai> ok1234: 需要高温
<Guest82531> =-=～
<OT_iux> 微菜君，请打 !4w
<Guest82531> 下一个问题，通常化学反应速率用______________表示
<microcai> !4w
<ok1234> microcai:) 那行, 丢那女的下去就好
<Oicebot> microcai 加入了游戏,还缺1个人就可以开始咯~
<OT_iux> !4w start
<Oicebot> OT_iux 决定开启3人游戏模式。我们开始吧！请各位按照小窗提示分别输入“地点 人物 事件”3个元素的其中之一。
<Oicebot> Oicebot已经输入完毕。( 1 / 4 )
<OT_iux> 你们会收到小窗消息，提示要输入什么元素
<Oicebot> microcai已经输入完毕。( 2 / 4 )
<namoamitafo> Guest82531: http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/%E6%9C%A8%E7%82%AD 看水煤气
<NoIE> !4w
<moriramar> Oicebot 又想被禁了……
<OT_iux> =w=
<alvin_rxg> !4w
<Oicebot> shenme已经输入完毕。( 3 / 4 )
<Guest82531> namoamitafo:  microcai: 下一个问题，通常化学反应速率用______________表示
<Oicebot> OT_iux已经输入完毕。( 4 / 4 )
<Oicebot> 结果：“ 周二太阳刚升起时，yunfan在自家的阳台上打酱油。”[ID 1350 ]
<Oicebot> OT_iux,shenme,microcai 的游戏结束了。
<MaskRay`> free fly ing 还在呢
<microcai> ... 还真不知道
<alvin_rxg> ! 5w
<NoIE> !4w
<Guest82531> =-=
 * Oicebot 大声宣布:"NoIE发起造句游戏，总共需要4人参与，各位童鞋请立刻打 !4w 进入游戏!"
<OT_iux> 打酱油=w=
<OT_iux> !4w
<microcai> Guest82531: 隐约有点印象
<Oicebot> OT_iux 加入了游戏,还缺2个人就可以开始咯~
<alvin_rxg> !4w
<shenme> 这个游戏好冷
<Oicebot> alvin_rxg 加入了游戏,还缺1个人就可以开始咯~
<alvin_rxg> !5w
<microcai> !4w
<Oicebot> microcai 加入了游戏。目前玩家为NoIE,OT_iux,alvin_rxg,microcai。满4个人啦！我们开始吧！请各位按照小窗提示分别输入“时间 地点 人物 事件”4个元素的其中之一。
<Oicebot> microcai已经输入完毕。( 1 / 4 )
<Oicebot> alvin_rxg已经输入完毕。( 2 / 4 )
<ok1234> namoamitafo:) 你给的是木炭
<Guest82531> V(物质)=delta(c)
<Oicebot> OT_iux已经输入完毕。( 3 / 4 )
<Oicebot> NoIE已经输入完毕。( 4 / 4 )
<^k^> Oicebot:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过5行贴至 paste.ubuntu.com 或 code.bulix.org 图片帖至 kimag.es
<OT_iux> ……
<OT_iux> 汗
<Guest82531> deltaC/deltaV
<shenme> 被机器人警告了?
<namoamitafo> ok1234: 对
<ok1234> 怎么这也弄游戏害人啊
<microcai> ^k^: I hate U~
<shenme> 其实这个游戏好冷
<OT_iux> 机器人被讨厌了……
<^k^> microcai, 我的源码: http://github.com/sevk/kk-irc-bot/
<Guest82531> microcai: V=deltaC/deltaT
<shenme> 可怜的机器人
<OT_iux> 等解了再看算了
<OT_iux> @4w 1351
<Oicebot> 第 1351 条：“今天，123在月神2号太空站的观景舱里中暑。”；由NoIE,OT_iux,alvin_rxg,microcai创造。
<microcai> Guest82531: 好冷
 * ok1234 对天长叹, 这是世界被游戏沉沦了
<moriramar> OT_iux: 叫你不要放這玩了……
<OT_iux> 123是谁……
<OT_iux> .oicebot off
<microcai> Guest82531: 不是个和摩尔有关的么？
<Guest82531> deltaC
<shenme> 怎么这里变化学频道了?
<Guest82531> 物质的量的变化量
<ok1234> shenme:) 变游戏频道了
<Guest82531> shenme: 明天考化学
<namoamitafo> Guest82531: 建议你买本书看, 比如龙门啥的
<shenme> 游戏频道好阿
<microcai> 再来一次！！！
<OT_iux> .oicebot on
 * Oicebot 开始唠叨
<moriramar> Guest82531: dC/dt吧？我記得
<microcai> 好有意思啊
<OT_iux> 我也觉得有意思
<alvin_rxg> !8w
<shenme> Guest:根据我的经验,要多做题阿
<microcai> !4w
<Guest82531> namoamitafo: 龙门太难了
 * Oicebot 大声宣布:"microcai发起造句游戏，总共需要4人参与，各位童鞋请立刻打 !4w 进入游戏!"
<NoIE> !4w
<Oicebot> NoIE 加入了游戏,还缺2个人就可以开始咯~
<alvin_rxg> !4w
<shenme> 上irc是对考试没用的,哈哈
<Guest82531> moriramar: 是的
<Oicebot> alvin_rxg 加入了游戏,还缺1个人就可以开始咯~
<namoamitafo> Guest82531: 你那个省市的
<alvin_rxg> !12w
<Guest82531> namoamitafo: 长春
<ok1234> alvin_rxg:) 在竞拍吗
<shenme> Guest:你多大阿
<tatalophstudy> 各位，我的pps为什么一直显示连接服务器呢，无法播放
<ok1234> !24W
<alvin_rxg> xD
<namoamitafo> Guest82531: 现在应该安心看书和做龙门, 不是上IRC
<guanbeilang> Guest82531 。。。我也是
<OT_iux> !4w
<Oicebot> OT_iux 加入了游戏。目前玩家为microcai,NoIE,alvin_rxg,OT_iux。满4个人啦！我们开始吧！请各位按照小窗提示分别输入“时间 地点 人物 事件”4个元素的其中之一。
<namoamitafo> Guest82531: 如果明天考试
<shenme> Guest:你应该做绿色通道
<ok1234> haha
<Oicebot> alvin_rxg已经输入完毕。( 1 / 4 )
<Oicebot> microcai已经输入完毕。( 2 / 4 )
<Guest82531> namoamitafo: 这边打折教材上面问题的说
<Guest82531> 话说咱俩拽出来私聊行么
<Guest82531> 越来越吵了- -
<shenme> Guest:你们难道是用的盗版教材?
<Oicebot> NoIE已经输入完毕。( 3 / 4 )
<namoamitafo> Guest82531: 自己去看龙门就行了
<namoamitafo> Guest82531: 你现在需要静心, 不是浮躁上IRC
<Guest82531> namoamitafo: 话说我手里没有乃
<ok1234> Guest82531:) 看鲤鱼更好
<Oicebot> OT_iux已经输入完毕。( 4 / 4 )
<Oicebot> 结果：“ 随着一声凄厉的惨叫，^k^ 这个死bot在太阳乱码。”[ID 1352 ]
<Oicebot> microcai,NoIE,alvin_rxg,OT_iux 的游戏结束了。
<microcai> OT_iux: 很期待你的
<moriramar> Guest82531: 要清靜去 #ubuntu-cn-ot
<shenme> 基本可以确定namoamitafo是正妹啦
<shenme> 哈哈
<shenme> 语气果然是个大姐姐阿
<namoamitafo> Guest82531: 你自己找本书去看看, 啥书都可以.
<namoamitafo> shenme: 阿弥陀佛!
<shenme> 求交往
<OT_iux> =。=
<ok1234> shenme:) 难说, 可能是辣妹
<moriramar> 随着一声凄厉的惨叫，^k^ 这个死bot在太阳乱码。 這個好呀。
 * Oicebot 叹气...不是吧,又乱码了?! 试试将文件->选项->irc->信息控制里, 把"多字节字符" 勾起来?
<shenme> ok1234:辣妹不是更好?
<tenzu_> 大姐姐在哪儿呢?
<ok1234> shenme:) 哦, 你有这爱好? 想 sms???
<alvin_rxg> 怎么乱码了？
 * Oicebot 叹气...不是吧,又乱码了?! 试试将文件->选项->irc->信息控制里, 把"多字节字符" 勾起来?
<shenme> ok1234:是个有意思的大姐姐阿
<ok1234> 乱码乱码乱码乱码
 * Oicebot 叹气...不是吧,又乱码了?! 试试将文件->选项->irc->信息控制里, 把"多字节字符" 勾起来?
<shenme> 你看他教育Guest的语气
<ok1234> 真的是乱码
 * Oicebot 叹气...不是吧,又乱码了?! 试试将文件->选项->irc->信息控制里, 把"多字节字符" 勾起来?
<ok1234> shenme:) 哦, 那个啊
<OT_iux> HKATV讲泽民见泽东去了,CCAV和凤凰未有消息
<^k^> Oicebot: .. ..
<ok1234> shenme:) 可能是大妈级的
<shenme> 今天老身终于在irc上看见活的雌性了,不虚此生阿
<shenme> ok1234:大妈也好,我没有胡思乱想的
<OT_iux> shenme: 我那边以游戏为主题的irc聊天服务器很多妹子··
<pocoyo> !4w
 * Oicebot 大声宣布:"pocoyo发起造句游戏，总共需要4人参与，各位童鞋请立刻打 !4w 进入游戏!"
<ok1234> shenme:) 不会就是 guest的老妈, 各自在各自房间上 #ubuntu-cn 吧
<namoamitafo> 阿弥陀佛
<ok1234> !5万
<alvin_rxg> !4w
<Oicebot> alvin_rxg 加入了游戏,还缺2个人就可以开始咯~
<ok1234> alvin_rxg:) 我还比你多1万
<microcai> !4w
<NoIE> !4w
<Oicebot> microcai 加入了游戏,还缺1个人就可以开始咯~
<Oicebot> NoIE 加入了游戏。目前玩家为pocoyo,alvin_rxg,microcai,NoIE。满4个人啦！我们开始吧！请各位按照小窗提示分别输入“时间 地点 人物 事件”4个元素的其中之一。
<Oicebot> alvin_rxg已经输入完毕。( 1 / 4 )
<shenme> namoamitafo:你是佛教徒?
<Oicebot> microcai已经输入完毕。( 2 / 4 )
<namoamitafo> shenme: 阿弥陀佛!
<Oicebot> pocoyo已经输入完毕。( 3 / 4 )
<shenme> OT_iux:玩游戏的妹子兴趣不大阿
<OT_iux> =w=
<tusooa> 咋又是这4w
<OT_iux> 惨了= =
<NoIE> 谁家的机器人？
<shenme> namoamitafo:不知皈依否?
<ok1234> namoamitafo:) 你不要看孩子吗
<tatalophstudy> 这是神马呢
<OT_iux> namoamitafo: 惨了，我是基督徒……
<namoamitafo> shenme: 未
<OT_iux> tusooa: 额，我的机器人……
<tatalophstudy> 很高级的东西是不
<NoIE> OT_iux: 又乱码了。。。
 * Oicebot 叹气...不是吧,又乱码了?! 试试将文件->选项->irc->信息控制里, 把"多字节字符" 勾起来?
<Oicebot> 又过1分钟了... NoIE 还没输入呢。
<tusooa> 在这里玩bot不好的。
<OT_iux> NoIE: ....
<shenme> namoamitafo:那是哲学信还是宗教信?红宗还是黄宗?
<tusooa> ...
<ok1234> tusooa:) 有什么不好的 . 等会, 连踢几人, 那场面
<OT_iux> NoIE: = =
<NoIE> OT_iux: 我是说在私聊的窗口中乱码。
 * Oicebot 叹气...不是吧,又乱码了?! 试试将文件->选项->irc->信息控制里, 把"多字节字符" 勾起来?
<OT_iux> NoIE: 额，囧…… 会这样么
<Oicebot> 2分钟了... NoIE大约是睡着了吧，你们谁关心ta一下。
<OT_iux> !vers Noi
 * Oicebot ［NoIE］： VERSION telepathy-idle 0.1.8 Telepathy IM/VoIP Framework http://telepathy.freedesktop.org
<namoamitafo> shenme: 不懂
<Oicebot> NoIE已经输入完毕。( 4 / 4 )
<Oicebot> 结果：“ ^k^ 死的时候，大美女在嘛弥嘛弥哄tjjtds。”[ID 1353 ]
<Oicebot> pocoyo,alvin_rxg,microcai,NoIE 的游戏结束了。
<OT_iux> 踢出去了……
 * ok1234 推醒 NoIE , 但 NoIE 还是昏迷不醒
<ok1234> 呵呵
<shenme> namoamitafo:好吧,那你信到个什么程度?
<OT_iux> tusooa: 踢出去了…… 您满意了么……
<ok1234> namoamitafo:) 信什么
<namoamitafo> shenme: 没皈依, 最多只能算感兴趣.
<tusooa> OT_iux: ...
<ok1234> namoamitafo:) 信什么
<ok1234> 基督???
<ok1234> 如来??
<NoIE> 我信RMS。
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 装上无线网卡驱动后，查网的时候怎么反而没有了wlan0项了？急！！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=337544 原来没装的时候没这问题，就是上网的时候有时会死机。今天一装就成这样了，大家帮帮忙 统计信息: 发表于 由 xaxl1412 — 2011-07-06 22:12
<OT_iux> RMS是啥
<shenme> namoamitafo:感兴趣就已经很不错了,看过基本经典阿
<namoamitafo> shenme: 看不懂
<ok1234> namoamitafo:) 新啥呢, 基督??? 佛教???
<ok1234> namoamitafo:) 伊斯兰???
<ok1234> 基督和伊斯兰有关系, 基督和佛教有关系吗
<NoIE> 我信六神合体。
<OT_iux> 噗……
<ok1234> 现在又变宗教了
<shenme> namoamitafo:我突然发现你的id意思了,竟然是拼音
<ok1234> shenme:) 你把尼姑??
<shenme> namoamitofo:好吧,我表示你果然是专业有兴趣,嘿嘿
<shenme> ok1234:你口味好重
<shenme> ok1234:第一,我是询问一下她的正信程度.第二,人家还没皈依,不是尼姑
<ok1234> shenme:) 我口味不重, 是你重. 上面你总要求交往, 结果原来他是个尼姑, 你说你是不是把尼姑啊
<ok1234> namoamitafo:) 哦, 你是居士??
<OT_iux> 有信仰的，不一定就是僧侣阿
<OT_iux> 国内人没信仰的太多了……
<OT_iux> 普通人也可以有信仰的阿
<OT_iux> 非得要是僧侣才能有信仰么
<shenme> ok1234:求交往是开玩笑的,我是正人君子阿
<namoamitafo> shenme: 更正下我的性别. 如果你没有分别心不在意, 阿弥陀佛.
 * OT_iux 指出了ok1234的逻辑错误··、
<shenme> namoamitofo:性别神马都是浮云
<OT_iux> 性别不是问题…… 只要有爱，是么， shenme
<ok1234> OT_iux:) 就是僧侣. 信仰GCHZHY 就是gong僧
<shenme> namoamitofo:只是鄙人有个执着阿,本频出现雌性日,家祭勿忘告鄙人
<namoamitafo> shenme: 空身, 空心, 空性, 空法, 但是我一个都不能证悟.
<shenme> 那麽阿弥陀哦佛
<OT_iux> ok1234: 荒谬…… 如果有信仰就是僧侣的话，那梵蒂冈的人拿来干啥用
<shenme> namoamitofo:如果你证悟了其中任何一个,就已经有果报了
<OT_iux> ok1234: 普通人也可以有信仰
<ok1234> 拿来传教的
<ok1234> 信徒
<shenme> OT_inx:你得口味更重
<ok1234> namoamitafo:) 你别想男人就好拉
<alvin_rxg> .oicebot on
 * Oicebot 开始唠叨
<shenme> ok1234:你这个思路不错,但是不像正道阿
<namoamitafo> ok1234: 你一直改昵称开玩笑, 啥时候正经过?
<alvin_rxg> .oicebot off on off on off on
<OT_iux> shenme: ··我是基督徒，恩……
<namoamitafo> ok1234: 你还是研究啥dbus吧
<ok1234> namoamitafo:) 我改昵称是迫不得已
 * OT_iux 四处乱窜
<shenme> OT_iux:宗教是个好东西,但是正是因为太好了,很多时候又是个怀东西
<ok1234> namoamitafo:) 那个不想了, 其实我在等一电视节目
<shenme> ok1234:我觉得你今天等不到了
<ok1234> shenme:) 为啥, 窦文涛又住院了??
<shenme> namoamitofo:冒昧问一句,你的参禅方式是怎样的阿?
<ok1234> shenme:) 打坐, 上ir
<ok1234> shenme:) 打坐, 上irc
<shenme> ok1234:我随口说的,我又不是神仙,怎么知道你等的神马节目阿
<ok1234> shenme:) 有我就等
<shenme> ok1234:你会打坐?能双叠价吗?
<ok1234> 还得等一个钟头呢
<ok1234> 不会打坐
<ok1234> 我是说 namoamitafo
<ok1234> 我是无神论者
<shenme> namoamitofo:能说说吗?
<ok1234> 正经的, 信仰, 不单指信宗教吧
<shenme> ok1234:让他自己说把,说不定人家的方法是另外的呢
<CyrusYzGTt> 神說：生存就是信仰
<shenme> ok1234:嘿嘿,有见地
<ok1234> 信无神论 也是个信仰吧
<ok1234> 其实信仰是怎么定义呢
<shenme> ok1234:是这样的
<ok1234> 信-相信, 仰呢
<namoamitafo> shenme: 不会打坐
<CyrusYzGTt> 仰慕
<ok1234> 仰是仰视? 崇敬 的意思??
<shenme> namoamitofo:从散坐开始吧,网上有方法
<ok1234> CyrusYzGTt:) 哦, 信不是宗教的东西, 能称之为信仰
<ok1234> 吗
<namoamitafo> shenme: 不是
<caleb-_-> 宗教的定义是啥？
<CyrusYzGTt> ok1234§ 嗯，是習慣，是愛好
<namoamitafo> shenme: 你说啥七支坐法的对不
<caleb-_-> http://www.designlessbetter.com/blogless/posts/the-illustrated-guide-to-a-phd # 一张图说明看事情不要太片面
<shenme> namoamitofo:请教?
<ok1234> namoamitafo:) 你说还没证悟, 是不是你还停留在信的程度?
<shenme> namoamitofo:难道不是七支做法?
<ok1234> CyrusYzGTt:) 哦, 你说的深奥了, 我还停留在表面
<CyrusYzGTt> ok1234§ ....
<namoamitafo> shenme: 我罪业太深, 上坐后念念不断.
<mayli> 热
<namoamitafo> shenme: 所以现在主要能抽空念佛.
<shenme> namoamitofo:试过数吸吗?
<caleb-_-> 其实每个人都是很主观的, 客观什么的完全不存在
<namoamitafo> shenme: 知道.
<ok1234> namoamitafo:) 念佛, 主要解决什么, 为了心静?
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitafo§ 靜是最普遍的，最方便的，最廣大的悟
<namoamitafo> shenme: 安那般那数息法.
<caleb-_-> 念佛是不是中国发明的？
<namoamitafo> caleb-_-: 不是.
<shenme> namoamitofo:谁的罪业不深阿,修道之人,万不可妄自非博
<caleb-_-> 学佛可以不需要念佛的吧？
<ok1234> caleb-_-:) 我觉得, 可能你对, 但人类可能看不透, 总追求所谓的客观?
<caleb-_-> 修行可以不需要念佛的吧？
<namoamitafo> caleb-_-: 念佛只是一个法门.
<caleb-_-> 哦
<CyrusYzGTt> 修行是行走坐臥。是平常功夫
<namoamitafo> caleb-_-: 看下楞严经就知道.
<mayli> 今天话题貌似不对啊
<caleb-_-> namoamitafo: 佛教经典太多，无从看起…
<ok1234> CyrusYzGTt:) 坐如钟行如风站如松?
 * caleb-_- 还是参悟道德经吧
<namoamitafo> caleb-_-: 说修行法门的话 楞严经 是鼻祖吧, 我个人觉得.
<ok1234> 我去学 flg了
<caleb-_-> 参悟道德经有利于编程（咦）
<CyrusYzGTt> ok1234§ 是習慣，是行爲，是精微，
<clh920202> “ 耶和华是我的牧者。我必不至缺乏。他使我躺卧在青草地上，领我在可安歇的水边。 使我的灵魂苏醒，为自己的名引导我走义路。我虽然行过死阴的幽谷，也不怕遭害。因为你与我同在。你的杖，你的竿，都安慰我。——《圣经》
<namoamitafo> caleb-_-: 这个经是比较长的, 但是可以看.
<ok1234> CyrusYzGTt:) 精致?? 感觉有点小资
<caleb-_-> namoamitafo: 是指佛家的修行法门吧？
<CyrusYzGTt> ok1234§ 額，是精微
 * caleb-_- 对道家的修行比较感兴趣
<ok1234> 哦
<ok1234> caleb-_-:) 儒家怎么样
<CyrusYzGTt> caleb-_-§ 我也喜歡道家的
<caleb-_-> ok1234: 儒家没啥用处吧？
<ok1234> caleb-_-:) 信仰,就不求用处啊
<clh920202> 佛固然引入行善，但始终无法让人找到归宿 愿上帝祝福你
<caleb-_-> 孔孟观点都不一致，儒家没有根啊
<ok1234> clh920202:) 基督犹太貌似归宿是大审判吧
<shenme> 万法归一
<caleb-_-> 论语很多东西完全谬误吧
<shenme> caleb:那是你没把论语读深入,嘿嘿
<CyrusYzGTt> 信仰也可以說是一種文化，一種傳統，一種傳承
<caleb-_-> 还是 道/佛 比较生猛
<namoamitafo> caleb-_-: 我无法理解大乘佛教, 比如 金刚经 中说 一切法皆是佛法
<ok1234> caleb-_-:) 有没根, 现在都没了吧
 * caleb-_- is 老庄信徒
<ok1234> CyrusYzGTt:) 就算你说的对, 不管好坏, 现在都被割了吧
<shenme> namoamitofo:一切皆是佛法你可以认为是一切皆为对象
<caleb-_-> 一切都是面向对象
<CyrusYzGTt> ok1234§ 可以說沒有，大道至簡。。多去體會人生
<clh920202> :-[基督教最重要的是爱  审批固然要来  圣经上说:"万物的结局近了，所以我们要谨甚自守，警醒祷告，最要紧的是彼此切实的相爱，因为爱能遮掩许多的罪
<ok1234> CyrusYzGTt:) 还是期望GCZHYI能延续几千年, 重构传统吧
<ok1234> clh920202:) 遮掩??? 当看不见?? 还是救赎
<OT_iux> 林前13：4
<CyrusYzGTt> ok1234§ ....我沒有聽說過。。 GCZHYI
<ok1234> gongchanzhuyi 啊
<OT_iux> clh920202引用的是彼前4：8 ？
<moriramar> 哈哈哈，一切法本來就都是佛法呀……
<clh920202> 耶稣十字架上的爱 当我们的替罪羊 信他的 罪就被赦免了
<shenme> 道法这个东西,越说越说不情,还是自己参悟吧
<caleb-_-> 道生一，一生二，二生三，三生萬物。(电脑原理啊)
<namoamitafo> shenme: 我就属于 "若乐小法者, 着我见, 人见, 众生见, 寿者见, 则于此经, 不能听受读诵, 为人解说" (我大概没有记错这段金刚经文字)
<ok1234> CyrusYzGTt:) 你说信仰就是文化, 传统, 传承. 现在, 文化先不说, 传承, 传统还有吗
<clh920202>  OT_iux  是的
<OT_iux> =w=
<shenme> namoamitofo:何必有大小之见?
<ok1234> CyrusYzGTt:) 不过小老百姓还是有的.
<ok1234> 老的一辈可能还有
<moriramar> namoamitafo: 不要去执著。那樣不好。
<caleb-_-> 传承还是有，只是失传的更多
<CyrusYzGTt> ok1234§ 額。這倒是我詞窮了。。我不知道怎麼表達，，但是我有答案
<namoamitafo> moriramar: 怎可能这么容易的去"我执", 更怎么谈"法执"? 只能一步一步修行.
<shenme>  caleb-_-: 失传是我们做后人的没能力
<ok1234> CyrusYzGTt:) 好的, 有答案就好. 我的和你不一样, 我想的是, 除非重构一个新的传统
<caleb-_-> shenme: 古代大儒一般也都会读 道德经 易经 的
<ok1234> CyrusYzGTt:) 但要说到传统, 不可能几十年就有的吧
<CyrusYzGTt> 失傳的是信念和架構
<shenme> namoamitafo:既然是"执",何必分这么清楚呢?
<ok1234> CyrusYzGTt:) 保留的只是形式???
<shenme> caleb-_-:这两部经典只是入门
<ok1234> 好了不说了, 去等电视了
<namoamitafo> 我没有智慧
<CyrusYzGTt> ok1234§ 額，是人們的尊嚴，習慣，自由
<caleb-_-> 无为而治
<moriramar> ok1234: 象法能學的就是外在……
<namoamitafo> shenme: 我还是从念佛开始.
<shenme> caleb-_-:读圣人言,要思考背后的意义.辞不及言,言不达义
<tusooa> ls
<caleb-_-> 许多研究都表明，啥事也不管往往效果不错
<shenme> namoamitofo:当你认为自己没有智慧的时候,智慧也就不会在你身上
<CyrusYzGTt> caleb-_-§ 我倒是比較看 太上老君說常清靜經
<caleb-_-> 那种啥都想管的，往往管不好
<shenme> namoamitofo:你为什么要念佛?
<ok1234> namoamitafo:) 智慧是啥, 可能丢掉智慧, 可能你就成佛了. 一切都是空, 智慧也是
<ok1234> shenme:) 念佛, 不能有功利的吧, 不能问为什么
<shenme> namoamitofo:如果是因为念佛而念佛,那就不用念了
<euroford> namoamitafo: 你快成7祖了
<moriramar> ok1234: 不，開始都會有個為什麼，但是後面那就不重要了。
<ok1234> shenme:) 不要问为什么, 问为什么就是对佛的不尊重
<namoamitafo> 阿弥陀佛
<guanbeilang> \leave
<ok1234> moriramar:) 不这么认为. 要加入我党, 别问为什么要加入, 你信就好
<guanbeilang> 。。。
<shenme> namoamitofo:呵呵,不知道能不能听听我的解释,小生来告诉你为什么
<namoamitafo> shenme: 对了, 你受过三皈?
<euroford> ok1234: 有人信我党，不能吧
<pandaaaa> /admin
<ok1234> euroford:) 举个例子. 就是不能问为什么
<shenme> namoamitofo:若皈依任何一教,难得天道
<ok1234> euroford:) 不能问, 信佛,有什么好处.
<shenme> namoamitofo:当年佛祖皈依什么教了吗?
<moriramar> ok1234: 哈哈，佛不講去否定什麼，只講不在意什么。因緣本就存于世，不避不讳。
<caleb-_-> 宣称信教有好处的都是骗子
<CyrusYzGTt> 因果
<namoamitafo> 阿弥陀佛!
<shenme> namoamitofo:还是来说说念佛的事把
<ok1234> moriramar:) 好吧, 就是不要在意 为什么
<CyrusYzGTt> 緣法
<shenme> namoamitofo:你知道为什么佛祖要让大家念佛吗?
<ok1234> moriramar:) 好吧, 就是不要在意 有什么好处
<euroford> 今天的题目太深奥了，我就......
<namoamitafo> shenme: 不说了, 我没有你的知见.
<caleb-_-> 虔诚的教徒遭遇不幸，每个宗教都有广大例子
<caleb-_-> 说信教会幸福快乐的肯定是邪教
<moriramar> ok1234: 所以有人問也不要避，你避不還是你還是在意它。
<ok1234> caleb-_-:) 遭遇不幸, 是佛祖,上帝的考验. 通过了, 就会所有罪恶都会被救赎, 升天
<shenme> namoamitofo:我的理解是,因为佛祖有感于世人的愚笨,所以用念佛的方式来收敛心神.事实上,道的寻求是一个艰苦长期的过程,并无近路可循,如果念佛即可证果,那么这么容易的果是真正的果吗?
<Ucarenya> 转金刚
<ok1234> moriramar:) 好吧. 就让佛祖来感化 shenme 不要在意, 他自然就忘了当初为什么
<ok1234> caleb-_-:) 不幸, 是进入天堂的门票, 懂吗
<Ucarenya> 金刚捣鼓莲花
<shenme> namoamitofo:任何伟大的宗教,包括佛教,强调的是智慧,宗教智能交给人们寻找智慧的方法,因为道,是说不出来的
<vic> 星宿老仙，发力无边
<ok1234> Ucarenya:) 你好色
<ok1234> vic:) 你也插一口啊
<vic> 呵呵
<shenme> namoamitofo:如果丢弃了方法,只求形式,那么是无法成道的
<ok1234> shenme:) 方法也不重要, 懂吗
<shenme> namoamitofo:关于这个问题,仅仅佛家就有太多公案,更不说其他宗教了
<namoamitafo> 阿弥陀佛!
<ok1234> shenme:) 方法形式, 啥都不重要, 心中有佛, 就好
<shenme> ok1234:方法重要,但是方法只有一个,而这个一个方法,只可意会,不可言传
<ok1234> shenme:) 不要讲方法.
<ok1234> shenme:) 没有方法.
<shenme> ok1234:其实所有的圣人都提到了这个方法,只是人们不在意而已
<CyrusYzGTt> 靜
<shenme> ok1234:通向道有路,这个路就是方法
<caleb-_-> 修道有成就像从 受精卵 变成了 人，没有人会想变回受精卵吧
<shenme> 并且这个方法只有一个
<ok1234> shenme:) 不管路的
<shenme> ok1234:不管路又如何到达?
<ok1234> shenme:) 按路走, 你的思想就固定了
<caleb-_-> 虽然人的根基是受精卵，但 受精卵 和 人 的差别天差地远
<ok1234> shenme:) 谁造的路
<namoamitafo> 阿弥陀佛!
<shenme> ok1234:这个路没有人造,他自己就在那里
<ok1234> shenme:) 如果有路, 佛祖当初是怎么走的
<ok1234> shenme:) 没有路, 也可以有路
<ok1234> shenme:) 放开的心扉, 哪里都是路
<ok1234> shenme:) 也可以没有路
<shenme> ok1234:你知道有神论和无神论最大的区别在哪里吗?
<caleb-_-> 与凡人有缘，就好像医师治疗不孕症，从一大堆精卵中挑选适合成孕(修道)的
<shenme> ok1234:你知道为什么有神论者难以证道,无神论者也难以证道吗?
<ok1234> shenme:) 无神论的就是认为有路, 千方百计去找 那条路在哪
<shenme> ok1234:呵呵,不是这样的
<euroford> 最终都是说不清，是没区别的
<ok1234> shenme:) 有神论的,就是,心中有佛, 哪里都是路. 没有所谓有路和无路
<shenme> ok1234:貌似你的认为是反了哦
<ok1234> shenme:) 就是无路, 也可以说有路. 你走的就是路, 走到哪里都是路. 路不是原来就有, 或者也可以说原来就有.
<shenme> ok1234:其实有神论者认为没有路,但是有神可以引导自己到达目的地,所以他们用法门,所以你看namoamitofo要念佛,他们认为念佛等修行法门就象宣誓效忠一样,这样神佛就可以带领他们去目的地
<ok1234> 上山也是路, 下海也是路
<euroford> 几位过于执着了，哈哈，据我所知，这个问题目前无解
<euroford> 无解亦有解
<shenme> ok1234:而无神论者(比如你)认为路遍地都是,只要自己走就行了,因为根本在他们的心中没有彼岸的概念,所以他们认为遍地都是路
<ok1234> shenme:) 你认为 佛经就是一密码本, 念就会有一缕电波, 传到上天的如来佛 啊
<shenme> ok1234:你问问namoamitofo,他内心就是这么认为的
<ok1234> shenme:) 有路也无路, 有佛在心中, 走哪哪就是路
<namoamitafo>  阿弥陀佛!
<ok1234> shenme:) 佛可能在远方,可能就在你心中
<vic> 膜拜各位高人，高僧，高道，高教士
<shenme> ok1234:事实上,鄙人愚见,这两种思路都错了
<ok1234> shenme:) 有佛也可能无佛, 或者你就是个佛.
<shenme> ok1234:佛确实在心里
<euroford> 有神，不能用无神的思想去解释，无神，不能用有神的思想去解释
<caleb-_-> 膜拜各位凡人（俺也是凡人）
<ok1234> shenme:) 在心里,你还要路干啥. 一切往心看就好
<shenme> ok1234:你看后来的六祖\马丁路德金,他们都是开创了神佛在我的思路
<shenme> ok1234:但是如果你仅仅认为佛在心里,那又错了
<shenme> ok1234:这涉及道一个什么是佛的问题
<caleb-_-> 佛经太多，都不知道哪本能信，哪本不能信
<euroford> 无神中无对错
<ok1234> shenme:) 没有方法,没有路.一切都是虚无, 你一定要得说有 路, 也行, 本来就没, 你说去哪哪就是路
<shenme> ok1234:对基督教徒而言,同样的,有一个什么是上帝的万年体
<shenme> 问题
<ok1234> shenme:) 不要试图解释佛.
<shenme> ok1234:为什么不能解释?
<ok1234> shenme:) 佛啥也不是, 就是你自己的本源
<shenme> ok1234:不能解释的那个佛叫佛,可以解释的那个佛也叫佛
<ok1234> shenme:) 佛祖只是顿悟了自己的本源而已
<euroford> 风马牛不相及
<shenme> ok1234:关于这个问题,只有儒和道解释清楚了
<ok1234> 一切都是外在的, 丢掉所有外在的, 你就知道啥是佛
<shenme> ok1234:其他宗教都无意中隐藏了佛和佛\上帝和上帝的区别
<shenme> ok1234:他们都有可以解释的部分和不可以解释的部分
<ok1234> 只要解释就错
<shenme> ok1234:不要在这里刷屏了把,私聊探讨一下把
<euroford> 信则灵
<Wiallim> 3D肉普团很好看。
<shenme> ok1234:如果你有兴趣的话
<euroford> 这个好
<shenme> 还是原著给力
<ok1234> 一切就是幻想. 可能我们只是更大电脑里的 ai
<euroford> 3D在台湾放映的时候，有马赛克吗？
<ok1234> 或者我们只是某人梦里的一个幻想
<euroford> 我下了一个高清的，怎么里面还有马赛克？
<euroford> ok1234: 人生如梦啊
<shenme> euroford:人家那是三级,不是无码AV,当然有马赛克阿
<euroford> 我看其他的3级，好像没有啊
<euroford> 只不过没有特写罢了
<ok1234> euroford:) 你搞混了概念
<euroford> ？？
<ok1234> euroford:) 那不是三级
<euroford> 3D不是三级？你两个又有分歧了
<euroford> 有意思啊
<ok1234> euroford:) 你不是说有马赛克吗,怎么又说3D了. 没马赛克的, 不是三级
<CyrusYzGTt> 那就討論下，，，嗯，雙方準備
<euroford> 我是想问，台湾的3级，也要打马赛克吗？
<euroford> 香港是什么政策？
<ok1234> euroford:) 好吧我去看看电影分级怎么分的
<euroford> 我只看到，不允许有特写
<ok1234> 坊间所谓的四级片即是拥有连III级也不能有的镜头的电影，如性器官大特写。
<euroford> 日本的18禁，也是不允许特写，但从来没有规定要马赛克
<ok1234> euroford:) 按香港来说是4级
<euroford> 假的特写，不算吧
<euroford> 假JJ的特写，不算吧
<ok1234> ............
<euroford> 应该还是3级
<shenme> 开始研究分级制度了阿
<euroford> 有机会，一定要去台湾转转
<euroford> 哈哈
<euroford> 先学习一下
<CyrusYzGTt> 繼續深入探討，我比較幹興趣
<CyrusYzGTt> 繼續深入探討，我比較感興趣
<euroford> CyrusYzGTt: 您到是给些意见啊
<caleb-_-> euroford: 有自由行啦
<MeaCulpa_> 午夜场开始了
<caleb-_-> 不管去哪玩，跟团最无聊
<CyrusYzGTt> euroford§ ...額，，我沒看過正版的，，，只是電視和電腦看過///
<caleb-_-> 亲朋好友自己玩比较有趣
<euroford> 先了解一下，哈哈，要是台湾的3级，真是有马赛克，我的性趣就减半了
<caleb-_-> euroford: 日本很多 3D AV 的
<caleb-_-> euroford: 保证比那片好看
<ok1234> caleb-_-:) 玩啥??? 在现实中演绎 肉蒲团???
<euroford> AV没有意思
<CyrusYzGTt> 可惜，，我沒有錢買3D眼睛
<ok1234> CyrusYzGTt:) 自己演绎就好
<euroford> 不行啊，身体跟不上了
<CyrusYzGTt> ok1234§ ..沒有對象
<ok1234> CyrusYzGTt:) 老婆啊
<ok1234> CyrusYzGTt:) 肉蒲团说什么的, 我纯情
<CyrusYzGTt> ok1234§ .我還是單身的。。。
<euroford> 跟左手握右手的感觉差不多
<euroford> CyrusYzGTt: 不好意思
<CyrusYzGTt> ok1234§ 額，，我沒有看過，，應該是情慾道的東西吧
<ok1234> CyrusYzGTt:) 哦, 应该有现代版的吧.
<CyrusYzGTt> euroford§ ??
<MeaCulpa_> 日本片子能看么，就玩小家电
<euroford> 哈哈，日本也有有剧情的
<ok1234> MeaCulpa_:) 要大家电??? 大家电好像都是西方的吧
<CyrusYzGTt> ok1234§ 額，，其實這部原著是奉勸世人不要沉迷於此
<euroford> 正解啊，
<euroford> 有道亦无道，无道亦有道
<euroford> 看AV的一个后果，就是看来看去，没意思了
<CyrusYzGTt> 真亦假時假亦真，無爲有處有還無
<caleb-_-> euroford: 善哉善哉，红粉骷髅
 * caleb-_- 觉得 AV 还是很有意思
<euroford> 其实，这个跟悟道的过程差不多
<namoamitafo> 阿弥陀佛
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ 歡迎 新神
<microcai> 肉蒲团还好吧？一点都不色情好吧
<moriramar> 啊～～～aurora engines 有沒有 gtk3 版的呀？
 * Jakalala 今看一新闻说：一八岁的女孩吃肉被噎死
<ouyuu> 家里面不会基本的急救
<ouyuu> 人活这么大真不容易，去年我一个远方表弟上高一的第一天在学校睡觉打呼噜死了
<tusooa> ...
<Jakalala> 在学校食堂吃的，老师不敢急救，送医院时，大脑已死亡
<ouyuu> 不敢急救....
<ouyuu> 就是笨死了倒过来拍也行啊
<ouyuu> 难道医务室都没有
<tusooa> 这。。。
<tusooa> 不是欠beat么
<moriramar> 一般是猛的壓肚子吧。
<ouyuu> 似乎正规动作是，站在被噎住人背后，双手环抱住胸下缘，用力向上提
<Jakalala> 把出事担责任，没敢动她，只能送医院，如果当时老师猛拍她两下，说不定就没事了
<ouyuu> 这已经是老师的严重失职吧，等着赔死吧
<tusooa> 那实在是欠beat了。
<ouyuu> 估计至少赔60万，老师撤职
<Jakalala> 这貌似不能吧？
<ouyuu> 我那个表弟，学校其实一点关系都没有，最后也有60万。我家这边就揪住老师一上午都没去宿舍确定他情况
<tusooa> 60万。。。照这现状，大约10万都不到的。nnd
<tusooa> 除非。。。
<ouyuu> 是学校的严重失职。  现在家长都不是好忽悠的，人既然没了想办法多弄一点，策略还是有的
<ouyuu> 印点标语直接去赌校门口和市政府呗，这我有经验
<ouyuu> 关键是度的问题，别闹得太大
<Jakalala> 你作过？
<ouyuu> 是
<Jakalala> 佩服
<ouyuu> 我堵的是校门口，亲戚分了两拨
<tusooa> <meta http-equiv="refresh" content="3" />
<Jakalala> 现在的小孩，我有时都替他们担心
<ok1234> Jakalala:) 担心什么
<alvin_rxg> 宠坏了
<ok1234> knownbad:) 来啦
<ouyuu> 被噎住和小孩也没关系吧，很正常
<knownbad> ?
<ouyuu> 就是你现在吃东西，如果被人拍了一下也可能噎住
<ok1234> alvin_rxg:) 我孩子说要做大的, 我告诉他, 大的要怎么样. 让他做什么事之前都想想自己要做什么人
<ok1234> alvin_rxg:) 该做什么, 想想, 该不该等别人叫. 做什么该不该等别人教他怎么做, 还是自己思考.
<ouyuu> 多关心点孩子，大人按照自己经验指点孩子就好，孩子都是这么养大的
<ouyuu> 靠孩子弥补自己的遗憾嘛
<ok1234> ouyuu:) 别按自己的经验指点孩子
<Jakalala> 现在的教育制度的不完善，从四岁开始就过黑暗的日子一直到二十，将来我都不敢将孩子送学校
<euroford> 躲不开的
<ouyuu> 没那么恐怖，现在信息这么发呆，现在出来的孩子比我们接受的信息多很多很多
<ok1234> ouyuu:) 让成为他自己的经验, 对错没关系. 什么是都让他自己做, 做好做错没关系. 做不好, 让他再想想, 下次再做好点
<euroford> 我国的教育，基本是上是误人子弟，祸国殃民
<euroford> ok1234: 实践出真知，这话对
<Jakalala> 用钱的话，我也奢侈一回，学欧美那样，直接请家教
<ok1234> ouyuu:) 就是让他自己思考做没见事情. 一代人以自己经验教下一代人, 一代一代传下去, 所有都固化了
<euroford> 国人就怕小孩摔倒，所以。。。
<ok1234> 自己思考做每样事情, 做好做坏没事, 做一次不好,这个经验就是他的, 而不是别人给的
<ok1234> 做好了, 可能这个好的是上一代人不会这么做的.
<ouyuu> 初中之前没关系，中国小学教育也不差。后面也只要教会他思考了
<ok1234> 一代比一代人有变化
<euroford> ok1234: 关键是，小孩有时不知道什么是好的
<ok1234> 就不会被固化所有经验
<ouyuu> 简单点，就是英文说的 critical thinking
<ok1234> euroford:) 没关系, 只要对错掌握好, 方法没关系
<Jakalala> 天涯上的那个特长帝秒杀五道杠，有人看没？
<ok1234> euroford:) 就是要画个框, 这个框外面的就是错的, 不该做的. 里面就任由他自己画
<euroford> ok1234: 小孩有时还真不知道什么是对错
<euroford> 规则的培养，很重要
<ok1234> euroford:) 那个就是要跟他说. 教育是教对错, 而不是教方法
<ok1234> euroford:) 中国就是反过来
<tusooa> 5道杠。。。
<ok1234> euroford:) 啥规则都不说, 学习好就行, 一方面现在小孩不知道对错, 而且学习又是一种固化的,死记硬背
<euroford> 美国人强调规则，哈哈，中国人最不讲规则
<ok1234> euroford:) 一方面小孩不知道对错, 又没有想象
<Jakalala> 特长帝秒杀五道杠
<ok1234> euroford:) 一方面小孩不知道对错, 二没有想象
<euroford> 出来的都是药家薪之流
<ilovezoe> 在Unix痛恨者手册中,C++被评价得好低哦
<ok1234> euroford:) 所以对错要掌握, 但方法不要教. 做什么事情都要他自己思考去做
<ok1234> euroford:) 好坏没问题
<euroford> 规则容易掌握，对错很难理解
<knownbad> 怎么又听起来像 blueghost ？
<ok1234> euroford:) 坏的方法不要重复就好, 或者尝试不同的方法
<ok1234> knownbad:) 我就是 blueghost
<ok1234> knownbad:) 我一地下党,你逼我说我真名啊
<knownbad> 我知道，obvious fact。
<knownbad> 哈哈后
<Jakalala> 有时候往往是环境改变人，而不是人改变幻境
<ilovezoe> Jakalala: 你是看了无间道了吧.
<ok1234> Jakalala:) 西方的人就是拼命想办法人改变环境.
<ok1234> Jakalala:) 你以为现在环境反常是中国人造成的吗
<Jakalala> 看我们自己就行了，有时候，发现自己竟然变成了自己曾经最讨厌的一种人
<knownbad> 是所有人造成的吧？
<ok1234> Jakalala:) 西方人就是啥都要弄明白, 弄明白就要利用. 但知识是无穷的, 当时谁会知道造成这样子呢
<ok1234> knownbad:) 西方人带头的
<knownbad> 中国人不是说过人定胜天的吗？
<euroford> 非也
<ok1234> knownbad:) 老子说的??
<knownbad> 别老是往外想去。
<ok1234> knownbad:) 好吧. 那往内想
<knownbad> 就求个平衡点吧。
<ok1234> knownbad:) 往内的,就是一经验主义. 一代传一代, 甚少变化. 越来越固化. 历史越早, 就越有可能出哲学家, 老子, 孔子啥的. 后来就越来越少了
<knownbad> 就好似世人求活长些，但谁要活的行尸走肉呢？
<ok1234> knownbad:) 我们有句话, 好死不如赖活着
<knownbad> 时候到了该走了。
<euroford> 我发现ok1234，非黑既白，非左既右，属于我国教育制度中毒过深。
<ok1234> euroford:) 我是从心红到外的. 通红
<knownbad> 屁股红啦。
<ok1234> euroford:) 天天向太阳
<euroford> 恭喜非红既黑
<knownbad> 不信的话，裤子脱下大家看看
<ok1234> knownbad:) 不敢说放屁的地方红. 那不红
<ok1234> euroford:) 你要中庸吗
<knownbad> 那我帮你把它戳红吧。
<euroford> 混沌是起源，也是终点
<ok1234> euroford:) 中庸是怎么样, 不是一个人中庸.
<Jakalala> 赞同
<ok1234> euroford:) 而是一群人中庸
<euroford> 是一群有共同点的人
<ok1234> 两极端, 互相拉扯, 最终达到平衡状态, 而不是一个人就中庸
<euroford> 中庸是必然的
<ok1234> 一群有共同点的人怎么定义呢
<ok1234> 一社会一群?
<euroford> 统计
<euroford> 无法定义
<ok1234> 还是一社会几群各自有各自共同点的人??
<mayli> hello world
<ok1234> 如果人类就一群共同点的人, 那是不可能的
<alvin_rxg> 明天10点的新闻……
<Jakalala> 宇宙由一个奇点演化而来，最终要归于奇点，看黑洞就知道啦！
 * mayli 感觉不睡觉的同学晚上总是乐趣多啊
<euroford> ok1234: 关键看你符合哪些特征
<mayli> alvin_rxg: 据说胡core要有内幕消息
<ilovezoe> mayli: 不得不同意
<euroford> ok1234: 人是有多面性的
<ok1234> 就一社会几群由各自共同点组成的群体, 各群体必定是极端的, 然后互相拉扯, 以使整个社会达到平衡
<ouyuu> 啥内部消息？
<ouyuu> 已经一潭死水了
<alvin_rxg> ouyuu: 欲知详情，明日请早
<alvin_rxg> 10点哦～
<ok1234> 就像万物有不同各种各样的元素, 但总归会平衡, 如果某个过强, 将会发生变化,终归达到一个平衡状态. 但不可能每个元素个体本身平衡
 * Jakalala 深吼了一声，插了进去……  《亵渎》
<euroford> 每个元素都是可以细分的
<ouralgo> 10点准时?
<moriramar> 我在想江老總去了這種事怎麼也能傳這麼快……
<euroford> 现在，除了攻打越南之类的，没有什么兴奋点了
<ok1234> 个人不可能中庸, 而达到整个社会中庸, 都是个人有个人观点, 或者几个持相同组成一群体, 之间互相拉扯, 融合, 达到平衡状态
<Jakalala> 红十字？
<ok1234> 组成一群体的变成一政党
<ok1234> 各党互相谈判,拉扯, 结果可能不是最好的, 但是最都不得罪的.
<ok1234> 就达到你所说的平衡
<euroford> ok1234: 一个人可以加入多个政党或组织啊
<Jakalala> 貌似不能吧
<ouyuu> 现在是两届班子过度时期，红十字还没达到胡core出来的层次。而且胡core也是守成了，大的东西也只能习core推动
<ok1234> 无论怎么说, 将所有元素全都变成 水, 那是不可想象的
<moriramar> 有人在用 gtk+ 3 嗎？
<euroford> ok1234: 世界起源，好像说，都是H
<ok1234> euroford:) 一个人可以加入多个政党, 也不可能所有人都多个政党吧
<ouyuu> 除了土共，还有啥？
<euroford> ok1234: 服了你，怎么又走到另一个极端了呢
<ouyuu> 乱七八糟民主党派？
<euroford> 估计那时我在睡觉
<ok1234> euroford:) 我只是说, 我不反对中庸, 但中庸不是一个人的, 也不是 强制的, 而是整体最终达成的一个状态
<euroford> ok1234: 应该说不是一个政党中的所有人，都是一样的想法。
<Jakalala> 那你能说说大跃进是中庸吗？
<euroford> ok1234: 一个人改变不了任何的东东
<euroford> ok1234: 混沌理论
<Jakalala> 能改变自己
<alvin_rxg> 倒计时，还有9个半小时
<ok1234> 我是一极端, 你是另一极端, 生活在一个圈子, 和平共处, 就必须 互相 拉扯, 最后达到一个平衡状态, 大家都能接受的状态. 而不是我也中庸, 你也中庸, 强制成为一个平衡状态
<euroford> Jakalala: 你觉得你变了，实际上多数 没有
<ilovezoe> ok1234: 是说达成某种妥协?
<ok1234> Jakalala:) 大跃进 不就是强制 成为一个 状态造成的吗.
<euroford> ok1234: 多数人都是中庸的，而不是极端的
<ok1234> euroford:) 理想的是, 大多数人都不是中庸, 最后达到中庸状态
<euroford> 世界观有差异，很难改
<euroford> 从来就没有理想
<euroford> 理想都是不可能的
<ok1234> ilovezoe:) 妥协, 不是为了办成最好, 而是大家都能接受
 * Jakalala 害羞地说：某部位变大啦！
<ok1234> euroford:) 确实没有理想, 只有大家都能接受
<ok1234> euroford:) 这是整体来说, 个体则必须争取自己的理想.
<euroford> 这个好，但肯定有不能接受的
<ok1234> euroford:) 就是要大家都能接受, 但又不是最好的
<euroford> ok1234: 说不好听的，感觉你是上个世纪70年代之前出生的。
<ok1234> 不可能有理想国度, 只有大家都能接受的
<ok1234> euroford:) 我又红又专啊
<Jakalala> 只有战争能解决问题
<euroford> 符合60年代的特征
<euroford> 或者之前，总是是50后，70前
<ok1234> 呵呵
<knownbad> 个人好不一定是团体好，团体好不一定是个人好，这就是现实。
<Jakalala> 你知道无产专政是什么意思吗？
<euroford> 无解
<ok1234> knownbad:) 没说这不是现实. 但 个人得 各自争取自己好的, 结果,就要看互相拉扯的情况. 最终现实很可能就是 各人都拿不到最想要的, 但各人都能忍受的结果
<knownbad> 你儿子怎么说？
<ok1234> 正常来说,没有个人绝对好的. 除非 某大陆
<ok1234> 正常来说,没有个人绝对好的. 除非 某大陆 的某一类人
<Jakalala> 来自于苏联的无产专政就是将与自己政见不同的人抹杀
<knownbad> 你儿子真行。
<ok1234> 我让我儿子争取自己要的
<knownbad> 他要妈咪呢？
<ok1234> 但又得尊重别人该得的
<knownbad> 你就是他的一个团体。。。呵呵
<knownbad> 团体不一定给个人所需。
<euroford> 各位，问一个技术问题，udeb是什么东东？
<ok1234> 懂得 遵守最后 达成的妥协, 不能输抢赢要
<ok1234> knownbad:) 他母亲看她, 我从来没阻止过. 他有母亲, 只是他母亲不是我老婆而已
<ok1234> knownbad:) 他母亲看她, 我从来没阻止过. 他有母亲, 只是他母亲不再是我老婆而已
<knownbad> 废话，你就是团体的迫害。。。。
<ok1234> 他母亲接她过夜我也没阻止
<ok1234> 怎么迫害了
<knownbad> 他要个新妈咪呢？
<ok1234> knownbad:) 那对他亲妈公平不?
<euroford> udeb是内核模块的deb包？
<knownbad> 咦，你开始谈到团体的公平了。
<knownbad> 你偏了吧？。。。呵呵
<knownbad> 先立身和齐家吧。
<ok1234> knownbad:) 问题是他亲妈也要利益最大化啊.
<ok1234> 儿子要新妈
<ok1234> 亲妈要儿子
<ok1234> 他俩就争啰
<ok1234> 如果我个人象个上帝从中裁判, 让亲妈不要儿子, 那不行吧
<knownbad> 你想多了吧？  谁说每个后妈都是这样？
<ok1234> 再说, 互相争, 不就是为维护自己的"公平"吗, 他要了, 可能妨碍另一个人的, 相反一样, 不是期望最终都能让亲妈, 儿子, 后妈,我各自都能接受的结果吗
<knownbad> 这就好似不让亲妈再婚吗？
<knownbad> 你还在古代啊？
<ok1234> knownbad:) 没让亲妈再婚啊, 我不管的, 她和我没关系,有关系只是她和我儿子
<ok1234> knownbad:) 所以儿子要亲妈和新妈, 我是不能从中做裁判
<ok1234> 亲妈或新妈
<knownbad> 那是啊，儿子要新妈。。。呵呵
<knownbad> 你就去找个漂亮点的吧。
<ok1234> 那亲妈就争啰
<knownbad> 免得你在这里太闲了。
<ok1234> 但不是和我争, 我只和儿子有关系,和她没关系
<ok1234> 呵呵, 好吧,不说了, 我去忙我的
<knownbad> 或许亲妈也改再婚去。
<ok1234> knownbad:) 可能已有男的了, 这我不管她的,也没资格管啊
<knownbad> 没关系，反正国内缺女的。
<ok1234> knownbad:)
<ok1234> knownbad:) 不说这些了, 问你一些问题,我也改弄我的东西了
<knownbad> 高阶的女性有不想结婚。
<ok1234> knownbad:) 还是昨晚的问题, 你还没认真回答我呢.
<knownbad> 我回去工作去。
<knownbad> 那个？
<knownbad> 暴菊？
<ok1234> knownbad:) 你真的是入美国藉了? 不是从台湾,或者已经移民很久了? 你老婆不是在台湾结的婚? 是从网上认识的?
<ok1234> knownbad:) 我知道我很八卦
<knownbad> 是，不是，是，不是，是。
<knownbad> 你这个性又不是新闻。
<ok1234> knownbad:) 最后一个"是"是什么, 我四个问题, 你五个答案
<ok1234> :)
<ofan> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iHjObpYvvV8
<ok1234> 哦,明白了
<knownbad> 但远程恋爱得看双方个性。
<moriramar> knownbad: 這個回答真蛋疼……
<ok1234> knownbad:) 哪个网能找到老婆呢
<ok1234> 你不说新妈, 我也没想这问题
<knownbad> 这么说吧，要是令一个女孩我可能没结果
<knownbad> 另一个。
<knownbad> 不知。
<ok1234> 好吧
<ok1234> 我也撤了
<knownbad> 我先从打电话开始的。  后来才上视频。
<ok1234> 哦
<ok1234> 我不聊了,解决一个问题先
<ok1234> vic:) 你还在啊, 我解决一个问题,就能给你文档了. 不再改了
<knownbad> 但精确的说不是100%网恋。
<ok1234> :)
<vic> ok1234: 好
<ok1234> vic:) 出来
<ok1234> vic:) 好的, 不再改了, 越改越多
<knownbad> 他舅舅介绍的。  但双方没见过面。
<ok1234> knownbad:) 想他了没有.
<ok1234> knownbad:) 在美国结婚的吗? 在美国结婚,怎么她还在台湾
<knownbad> 不是不聊了吗？
<knownbad> 湖北民政厅
<ok1234> 哦, 不是对我说的啊, 我忍不住
<ok1234> 为什么不在美国结婚,就不用拖那么久啊
<knownbad> 怎么会是台湾呢
<ok1234> 他不是台湾的吗
<knownbad> 单身女孩没背景比较难。
<ok1234> 原来你和台湾一点关系都没啊
<alvin_rxg> 真好， knownbad 找了个“他”
<knownbad> 她国内的。
<ok1234> 呵呵
<ok1234> 就是说 原来你和台湾一点关系都没啊
<ok1234> 我还以为你是台湾华侨呢
<knownbad> alvin_rxg: 被抓了。。。呵呵
<knownbad> 我是。
<knownbad> 她不是。
<ok1234> 哦
<vic> ok1234: 呵呵。。。。
<ok1234> 知道了. 我原来以为你是台湾的, 在台湾结的婚, 然后移民到美国.
<ok1234> 全乱了
<ok1234> 所以原来以为你老婆也是台湾的
<knownbad> 你还真在状况外呢。
<ok1234> 你误导我的啊, 骗的我团团转
<ok1234> 好了, 真的不说了.
<knownbad> 我从火星来，她从金星来。
<euroford> 又来了
<knownbad> 好吧是水星。
<knownbad> 我也该回去工作了，公司快裁员了。
<sikao_lfs> 在某个地方有人说。太上挂了？
<sikao_lfs> 江挂了？国外有什么报道吗？
<jiero> 早安。
<Cumulo741>  jiero: 嗨
<jiero> Cumulo741: 好。
<ok1234> alvin_rxg:) 我的数据一变更就保存,还是在程序退出前保存好啊
<ok1234> alvin_rxg:) 考虑到一变更就保存, 是否文件操作太频繁
<alvin_rxg> 周期性
<ok1234> 哦
<ok1234> 好的
<ok1234> thx
<ok1234> knownbad:) 还在?
<knownbad> 不在。
<ok1234> alvin_rxg:) 还有一个很基本的概念, 关闭 file 了, 是不是就将 buf 写入文件了, 需不需要在关闭之前做一次 flush
<alvin_rxg> ok1234: 都可以吧……除非突然断电，系统没保存
<alvin_rxg> 应该是 buf
<ok1234> alvin_rxg:) 哦,就是关闭了,还不一定就写文件了??
<alvin_rxg> 如果你直接写文件，是 hdd 的 buf
<ok1234> 关闭之后呢, 执行了 close ()
<alvin_rxg> 关闭文件句柄后，是硬盘控制器的事……
<ok1234> o
<alvin_rxg> 一般硬盘是尽快将内容写入到相应的阵列
<ok1234> 意思是说为了保险还是做一次 flush, 强制写入文件
<alvin_rxg> 说是这样说，但不知道是哪个 flush..
<ok1234> 我知道写的时候,只是写到 hdd 的buf,关键是关闭了, 依然停留在buf还是会强制写入文件
<ok1234> 帮助是这个 Flushes any buffered data to the file.
<alvin_rxg> hdd 的 buf，像我的就只有8M，你整个100M的东西，它一般是直接写入了
<alvin_rxg> 如果是写入 1K 的文件，可能在未来两三秒的时间，它还在 buf
<ok1234> 哦,那我还是强制写入 flush 保险点, 我的程序没有手动保存的
<ok1234> 写入后关闭文件啊
<alvin_rxg> 放心吧，除非断电，一般是没问题的
<ok1234> 是关闭之后在buf 还是写入文件
<alvin_rxg> 这个有硬盘控制器决定的
<alvin_rxg> 一般是尽快，一两内写进硬盘
<alvin_rxg> *一两秒
<ok1234> 这样说吧, 我面对的问题是, 我的后台程序, 使用者可能不大会手动关闭, 因为后台运行的. 会直接登出. 就是很大可能就是程序运行时退出系统
<alvin_rxg> 退出系统的时候你就放心吧……
<ok1234> 哦, 酱紫,thx
<alvin_rxg> 系统会发送一个 kill 信号的
<ok1234> 但我程序忽略这个信号呢.就是不捕捉这个信号
<ok1234> 就是不处理这个信号都没问题??
<alvin_rxg> 本身数据写回去就是 系统管的。一个软件要写回硬盘，数据是先经过系统，再到硬盘
<alvin_rxg> ok1234: 看最后一次保存和 系统发送 kill 信号之间的数据是否重要了。
<alvin_rxg> 再则你是啥 daemon？如果是系统daemon，在关机时会有操作统一关闭所有 daemon
<jiero> ok1234: 。。。你在
<jiero> ？
<jiero> 通宵嘛？
<ok1234> 这个概念上明白, 问题是系统发送kill的信号, 程序处理不处理这个信号,都会做这些写回磁盘的处理??
<ok1234> 我的是用户daemon, 用户登出就会退出的. 不是系统的
<ok1234> jiero:) 是的
<alvin_rxg> ok1234: 还是尽量根据信号判断下吧
<alvin_rxg> ok1234: 那个，即使是用户自己开的 daemon，当前用户退出后，它是不会被中断的。
<knownbad> 为何叫导弹呢？  我老是以为是捣蛋。
<^k^>  06:12
<jiero> knownbad: 因为你讲中午。。。
<knownbad> 中午。。。。。。。。。。。。
<knownbad> 我想学下午
<jiero> 问下，如何默认为 XIM？
#ubuntu-cn 2011-07-07
<atcho> 神在么？
<Jakalala> 十点那个新闻出来没
<Evanescence> jiero: jiero 你的邮箱是多少？
<jiero> Evanescence: lililjlj@gmail.com
<jiero> 新闻：现在微软向每个Android手机征收 $15 税务。
<Jakalala> 我还以为是GFW把百度新浪认证了
<Evanescence> jiero: 那个不是挺找的么，好像也是专利啥的
<jiero> Evanescence: 那时要  $10，现在涨价了。
<Evanescence> jiero: 啊？这个倒是不很清楚，那现在android还是照付？以后android不是还会有可能涨？
<jiero> Evanescence: 都是厂商付钱。不知道。
<Evanescence> jiero: 哦对了，问你下，你是怎么清理手机的？夏天手上汗比较多，所以比较容易弄脏。
<jiero> Evanescence: 纸巾。。。
<Evanescence> jiero: 里面不用吗？
<jiero> Evanescence: 里面？不常开的。
<jiero> Evanescence: 我是在冬季。。。
<Evanescence> 恩，也对
<Evanescence> jiero: 呵呵，你们那儿夏季普遍高温是几度？
<Evanescence> 这儿浙江今年算是往年来比较热的一年了
<jiero> Evanescence: 高温时间很短，中午下午而已，30度以上
<Evanescence> jiero: 了解
<jiero> Evanescence:  Yate ！ 这个VoIP可以很好的在N900下运行。桌面Linux也是。
<Evanescence> jiero: VoIP是指像skype那样的吗？我去看看
<jiero> Evanescence: 这个不是，这个是多potocol的，可以gtalk可以sip很多其它的。
<Evanescence> jiero: google it，看features，
<Evanescence> jiero: awesome，如果搭建VoIP server，能用来干嘛？
<Evanescence> jiero: 有些协议不懂，没见过
<jiero> Evanescence: 公司内部？
<jiero> Evanescence: 很多协议的说。
<Evanescence> jiero: 是啊，只知道VoIP，这个，比如建立一个VoIP server，让自己认识的人相互联系？
<jiero> Evanescence: 那个可以。
<Evanescence> jiero: 这个可以啊？那不就是免费的？不对，拨号什么的还是要通过center什么的吧？
<jiero> Evanescence: SIP N900内置的。
<jiero> Evanescence: 很多就是这样搞的。
<Evanescence> ji
<jiero> Evanescence: 连线方式我不懂的说，不过——大概还是联网的。
<Evanescence> jiero: 这样啊，到时候用到就深入看看
<jiero> Evanescence: 以往都是GTK软件，这次见到一个QT的哦，我是惊奇这个。
<Evanescence> jiero: 唉，原来如此啊，我看他的特性也很不错啊，很多协议，虽然只认识VoIP，还有script，还可以建server等等，这样就不错了
<Evanescence> jiero: gtk和Qt有多少差别？主要的不同？
<jiero> Evanescence: 我不清楚，但是QT的现在是努力钻研移动设备——比如触摸屏和手机。
<Evanescence> jiero: 那就好，现在的gtk3不是也升级了不少么？不知到是否有比较好的，说这个不懂的还是没啥意思，啥时候我遇到一个一个我研究比较深的来和你讨论讨论，嘿嘿
<iPino> 求教：Deepin关掉了IPv6吗？
<clh920202> 大家在吗？请问如何还原备份的更新源软件列表？  :)之前用sudo cp /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list_backup备份的
<iPino> clh920202: /etc/apt/sources.list_backup就是备份文件
<iPino> clh920202: 替换掉/etc/apt/sources.list即可
<clh920202> 知道了  谢谢
<kiss_kill> who知道ubuntu中怎么卸载libreoffice，但是要保留 文字，表格，ppt，绘图等的功能，只要删除那个点出来是主界面的那个liberoffcie
<iPino> kiss_kill: 不可能，OOo和LO的包不可能拆开的
<MeaCulpa> 老江啊老江，Google又要不好用了
<iGnome> kiss_kill: 那烂软件，集成很高了。别想。
<kiss_kill> iPino: 但是刚安装完，就是这样的哦。
<iGnome> 旧版本，估计可能。你去吧
<kiss_kill> 主要是现在太难看了，不管打开什么文档，都显示liberoffice的那个图标，很恶心。就是不显示word，表格的图标
<kiss_kill> 就那个白色的
<iGnome> 你看菜单的调用命令，就明白的。都是librexxx -calc 这样调用的。
<kiss_kill> 窥一下
<iGnome> ● g Exec /usr/share/applications/libreoffice-*
<iGnome> /usr/share/applications/libreoffice-calc.desktop:7:Exec=libreoffice -calc %U
<iGnome> /usr/share/applications/libreoffice-calc.desktop:40:Comment[ca]=Executeu càlculs, analitzeu informació i gestioneu llistats en fulls de càlcul.
<iGnome> /usr/share/applications/libreoffice-calc.desktop:92:Exec=libreoffice -calc %U
<iGnome> /usr/share/applications/libreoffice-draw.desktop:7:Exec=libreoffice -draw %U
<iGnome> /usr/share/applications/libreoffice-draw.desktop:92:Exec=libreoffice -draw %U
<^k^> iGnome:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过5行贴至 paste.ubuntu.com 或 code.bulix.org 图片帖至 kimag.es
<iPino> 求教：谁知道deepin的IPv
<ouyuu> 10点到底啥爆炸新闻？
 * Jakalala 搬来小板凳，坐等新闻
<iPino> 求教：谁知道deepin的IPv6是怎么关闭的？
<iGnome> 丫丫的。就-q了。
<kiss_kill> 呵呵
<iGnome> kiss_kill: 看了就明白了吧。
<kiss_kill> 是明白了。不过我的有写文件是调用的libreoffice，没有-cale
 * Jakalala 问：新闻来了没？
<kiss_kill> 据说是江挂了
<iGnome> 自动判断的嘛
<ouyuu> 也许是假的
<kiss_kill> 对头。只要打开文件要调用一些东西的时候，就显示的不是cale的图标，而是代表liber的那个白色的图标
<iGnome> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=337512 ？
<kiss_kill> ouyuu: 昨天晚上山东那个什么网站有的，后来删了
<^k^> ⇪ title: 对不起,感觉是个水贴
<lainme> ^k^: kimag.es关门了
<iGnome> lainme: 早关了
 * Jakalala 问：江真挂了？
<kiss_kill> 就是打开ods的表格的时候，显示liberoffice的那个白色图标，不显示cale的那个好看的图标  烦
<iGnome> kiss_kill: 你不如用gnumeric。纯表格的话。那飞快
<Jakalala> 昨天晚上谁说有新闻的？
<iGnome> 操作方便
<ouyuu> 这新闻也没什么好瞒的吧。似乎是香港和日本在疯传
<kiss_kill> iGnome: 偶对表格要求比较高，关键是要用到一些数据链接的功能，就是要把表格中的数据转移到文档里面。所以用集成的软件比较方便
<kiss_kill> ouyuu: 2个字，心虚，怕乱
<iGnome> 这是帝国主义在搞策反。不准乱传。
<kiss_kill> 哈哈
 * adam8157 静等开心一刻
<iGnome> 不过，现在世界很乱，到处的领导都下台。
<kiss_kill> 等10点挡新闻。反正国内一般这种事情，都是第二天发布的
<iGnome> kiss_kill: 这规律你都知道啊。
<kiss_kill> iGnome: 呵呵，昨晚在草榴上看到地 嘎嘎
<iGnome> 2012，中美，中东，非洲，。。。。都大动作
<kiss_kill> 2012到了，世界末日 嘎嘎
<Jakalala> 世界大战？
<kiss_kill> 呵呵
<iGnome> 应该让朱。。出来
<Jakalala> 莫非棒子说美国也是棒子国的？
<MeaCulpa> .
<iPino> 天下之事，慎勿危言之，什么叫打三战？
 * MeaCulpa 据说我老婆隔壁单位年底去菲律宾，在敌后为海军壮声威
<Jakalala> 人呢？新闻呢？
 * tenzu 拜神拜大仙
<iGnome> MeaCu1pa: 真去当菲佣？
<iGnome> lol
<iGnome> 乖， tenzu
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 我老婆隔壁是Cebu Pacific菲律宾宿务廉价航空
<iGnome> . 这名称，很难理解
 * MeaCulpa 话说7D牌芒果干真不错
<iGnome> 宿务廉价航空
<MeaCulpa> 宿务太平洋
<MeaCulpa> 廉价是我加的~
<iGnome> 廉价陪睡航空？
<MeaCulpa> 喝水掏钱买那种
<tenzu> iGnome: 神你又错乱了?
<iGnome> 你加啥。我理解错了
<MeaCulpa> -_-!
<iGnome> 宿务，像日本用词。
<MeaCulpa> 音译吧
 * Jakalala 问：新闻来了没？
<ouyuu> 我去折腾电视
<iGnome> Cebu?
<iPino> 宿务：闽南话发音
<iGnome> 将中文译成英语 Cebu 朗读 新! 点击上方的字词即可查看其他翻译。 删除
<CyrusYzGTt> 那個新聞，我昨晚在 本港臺 看過
<iGnome> 朗读
<iGnome> 显示对应的拉丁字符的拼音
<iGnome> 将日语译成英语 Accommodation 务
<iPino> 机器人？
<ineed> News?
<tenzu> iGnome: 你要找人侍寝了么?
<ouyuu> 中央一套在放兔八哥，中央四套在放舟山群岛新区建设新闻发布会
<iGnome> tenzu: 你越来越妖了啊。自从2次出门。
<adam8157> johann: 10点能有么?
<ouyuu> 已经十点啦
<adam8157> 发错人了...
<ineed> 昨天放消息的人出来没？
<iGnome> 相声大师，还放几个月，才搞清遗产呢。
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 菲律宾和西班牙渊源极深，西语里面B,V不分。甚至呼唤的
<iGnome> MeaCulpa: 你这都懂。。。
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 譬如哈维...
<tenzu> iGnome: 出啥门?
<iGnome> tenzu: 出口
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 很常见啊，西语是世界使用国家最多的语言，影响力很大，各种媒体里都有啊
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 比如瓦伦西亚
 * ineed 我要新闻
<iGnome> MeaCulpa: 说一句。
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 我又不懂...
<tenzu> iGnome: 你才出口
<iGnome> ineed: 去死
<iGnome> tenzu: 你真是出口2次了嘛
<iGnome> 变马来妹了
<MeaCulpa> 菲律宾土话没有文字，英语目前广泛流通，西语作为古文，很多人姓名用西语
<iGnome> 。看来，是改被灭的民族。没根的
<calebot> 沒 / 活該 segfault?
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 土著多样性太大，根太多
<calebot> 沒 / 活該 kernel panic
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 号称世界第三大英语国家
<iGnome> 3大？
<iGnome> 这怎么排的
<CyrusYzGTt> ....
<MeaCulpa> 议长还叫胡安呢...
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 人口
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 菲律宾和印尼是人口大国
<iGnome> 额。人口多，倒是。。。
<ouyuu> 哪儿有新闻啊，把中央台转了一圈。新闻节目就两个。4套是舟山群岛的开发，新闻频道是乱七八糟国外的恶劣天气
<MeaCulpa> 而开化的菲律宾人大部分笃信天主教，反对节育
<iGnome> 反正一直被殖民
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 我国何尝不是
<iGnome> 我国只近代
<iGnome> 那边可长了
<MeaCulpa> 那边也是明朝时候西班牙殖民
<CyrusYzGTt> 我國是被愚民
<calebot> 我国算不上被殖民吧
<MeaCulpa> 然后一战以后换成日本，接着是美国
<calebot> 顶多算割地
<MeaCulpa> 恩，啥叫殖民呢，一直不懂
<MeaCulpa> 直接被外族统治貌似不叫殖民
<iGnome> 之前，那些部落国王，还死后，埋到中土的啊。也算
 * adam8157 咩B的赶紧出新闻吧
<tenzu> adam8157: 你真执着啊
<calebot> MeaCulpa: 那明朝算亡国了
<calebot> 我国亡国多次
<MeaCulpa> calebot: 不知道，不懂
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ ...我貌似在 本港臺 看到了。。。
<adam8157> tenzu: 呵呵
<adam8157> CyrusYzGTt: 等ccav
<ineed> What
<MeaCulpa> calebot: 但是外族都尽量融合的嘛，除了清强制留辫子
<CyrusYzGTt> adam8157§ 呃，，那你慢慢等，
<iGnome> 外族统治，如果都算亡。那是多次了。 calebot
<iGnome> 秦朝都算外族
<iGnome> 隋朝
<iGnome> 元朝
<iGnome> 清
<adam8157> 其实一直被灭, 汉人自己阿Q, 说什么被融合
<iGnome> 融合，倒是
<calebot> 阿Q++
<MeaCulpa> -_-!
<CyrusYzGTt> 還有五胡亂華 要不是 冉峟 我們早就是食物了。。。
<iGnome> 人多。文化同化了
<ineed> Agree on
<MeaCulpa> 问题是，你我是汉人么？
<MeaCulpa> 怎样算汉人？河南人？
<calebot> 文化都混合了吧
<iGnome> MeaCu1pa: 你有10%是
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 我估计算南蛮子
<calebot> 调查各地民俗就会发现都不大一样
<iGnome> 也算
<calebot> 某些地方据说结婚都是傍晚开始的
<calebot> 仪式完正好洞房
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 但是据说我们南蛮子的土话比目前的官话接近古汉语
<MeaCulpa> calebot: 现在也是啊
<MeaCulpa> calebot: 我们这里婚宴都是晚上
 * tenzu 觉得神是纯种汉人
<iGnome> 古汉语，也没确定的定义
<calebot> MeaCulpa: 现在很多白天结的吧
<MeaCulpa> calebot: 北方吧
<iGnome> 疼猪
<MeaCulpa> calebot: 魔都都是晚上
<iGnome> 都中午吧
<iGnome> 。
<tenzu> 各地都不一样
<calebot> 中午吃完下午赶飞机蜜月去
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 你哪里人
<MeaCulpa> 我是听说很多地方都是中午的
<iGnome> 支持bot早上婚宴。
<CyrusYzGTt> 可能是受 不可白日宣淫 的影響吧
<iGnome> 我南方
<MeaCulpa> 白天OOXX爽啊
 * tenzu 觉得神是长沙的
<calebot> 据说 婚 字的 昏 就是 黄婚
<calebot> 据说 婚 字的 昏 就是 黄昏
<roylez> tenzu: ...
<MeaCulpa> ...
<iGnome> MeaCulpa: 围观更爽。
<iGnome> 围观 MeaCu1pa
<tenzu> roylez: yo!
<calebot> 办证都是白天啊
<calebot> 晚上人家都下班了…
<tenzu> MeaCulpa: 我也觉得白天好
<iGnome> 围观 tenzu
<MeaCulpa> 菲律宾这个称谓原来是西班牙探险家为了纪念国王和王子起的...
<roylez> tenzu: 手机安全管家告诉我神是长沙的
<iGnome> 山寨机。
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez§ 莫非指的是 舊神
<iGnome> CyrusYzGTt: 不可妄语
<tenzu> roylez: 我这儿是360安全卫士提示的
<CyrusYzGTt> iGnome§ ...額，我對天地自然、神只有敬畏之心。。。但是也是要對抗的
<ouyuu> 有人在用五笔吗？
<tenzu> CyrusYzGTt: 要渡戒了?
<CyrusYzGTt> 沒有，我一直只會拼音
<CyrusYzGTt> tenzu§ 什麼？渡戒了?
<ouyuu> 字根太没有规律了
<tenzu> CyrusYzGTt: 渡劫...
<tenzu> CyrusYzGTt: 渡劫不就是跟天地自然还有神对着干么
<CyrusYzGTt> tenzu§ ...我又不是修行。。我只是說明我對天地自然萬物、、神魔有敬畏之心。。。
<iGnome> 马来流行穿刺之刑
<CyrusYzGTt> tenzu§ 但是，並不代表，我怕她們，我遇到不順就會反抗
<calebot> 渡劫不就是主角领大礼包么？
<kowalski> Morning
<tenzu> CyrusYzGTt: 先把opera和perl打倒
<calebot> perl红旗不倒
<kowalski> Python彩旗飘飘？
<CyrusYzGTt> tenzu§ ..我使用 opera和 perl的，，雖然是最少使用的
<calebot> ruby on rails 出轨
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 在Ubuntu11.04下查看电脑使用记录 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=337576 最近老有人用我的电脑，请问在Ubuntu11.04下怎么查看电脑使用记录。谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 wangloveyang — 2011-07-07 10:23
<kowalski> c/c++乱伦...
<iGnome> bot 被 perl py ruby 轮番改写过。
<kowalski> -.-
<calebot> bot 被 perl py ruby 轮过。
<CyrusYzGTt> calebot§ 精闢的簡寫
<kowalski> bot出来，有人骂你……
<iGnome> 真直白
<tenzu> iGnome: 神你今天不推了?
<OT_iux> @@?
<OT_iux> 我的bot是……用……
<OT_iux> Mirc script写的
 * OT_iux 捂脸
<CyrusYzGTt> ... OT_iux 在裝純
<iGnome> 小鸟唧唧。没好玩的
<MeaCulpa> 说道菲律宾，帕奎奥猛啊
<Jakalala> One
<Jakalala> Two
<Jakalala> Three
<iGnome> 。
<MeaCulpa> opera 十几年了...
<Jakalala> IRC setting 里面那个double buffer 是什么东东？
<jiero> 什么。
<jiero> 我用Opera都快10年了。。。
<jiero> 。。。哦，已经过了10年了，11年多了。
<iGnome> . 一直用，才能这样说
 * jiero 2005年叛逃到firefox
<tenzu> jiero: me too
<kowalski> 有过一段时间，放弃了，现在在手机上用
<tenzu> 不过opera没怎么用过
<jiero> tenzu: :D
<jiero> iG
<jiero> iGnome: 我现在在测试测试那个中文OCR。
<iGnome> 测试吧。给报告，我们围观效果。
<Jakalala> 手机上mod opera 的代理地址谁有？
<calebot> jiero: 当年用免费版？
<iGnome> 去debian去
<calebot> opera 啥时出 linux 版的？
<jiero> calebot: 是某地下载的/光盘的。不知道什么版本。
<calebot> 话说 opera 有个元老出走了，不知道会不会搞新的 web browser
<jiero> calebot: 不知道。
<MeaCulpa> calebot: Opera 一直有linux版啊
<CyrusYzGTt> 還有 BSD版
<CyrusYzGTt> beOS
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 歡迎全才歸來。。。
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 不错即日起任命你为我星宿派大师兄
<calebot> MeaCulpa: http://www.linuxsa.org.au/pipermail/linuxsa/1997-December/001086.html # Opera Software is currently looking at the feasibility of porting their "Opera" web browser to platforms other than Windows.
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 不要，，我是玄門大道的
<calebot> 算超早的了
<MeaCulpa> calebot: ?
<calebot> 1997 我差不多才开始玩 linux
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt:  你马屁功这么厉害 不来星宿派可惜了
<MeaCulpa> calebot: 1997..
 * adam8157 06-07年才开始玩儿的掩面路过...
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ ...額，
<ouyuu> 我最早用的是XteamLinux，然后蓝点linux
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 去glpv3  gmlive給我，，我要能看 discovery和 NASA
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 你跟斗篷说去 那项目跟我有啥关系
<calebot> http://cle.linux.org.tw/trac/wiki/GcinHistory # 1994 开始才有堪用的开源 X 中文输入法
<CyrusYzGTt> 我最早用 PClinuxOS...
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 你可以 GPLv3 ...
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: fuck away
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ ...
 * MeaCulpa 最早也是RH, 装了一天没装起来，扔了
<MeaCulpa> 多年以后Fedora Core
<calebot> 那时候已经有 XIM protocol, 但绝大多数软件都不支持
<MeaCulpa> 然后Debian->Gentoo->Ubuntu->Gentoo
<calebot> 那时的 i18n / l10n 就一悲剧
<MeaCulpa> calebot: 不需要中文，反正也没人聊
 * MeaCulpa 记得在RH里玩QuakeIII
<ouyuu> 其实那时候linux也挺好的，毕竟流行的98一天一死机
<MeaCulpa> 98死机，win2k太慢
<MeaCulpa> 三维游戏windows跑不过Lin
<jyfl987> 98挺小的
<MeaCulpa> TNT2
<iGnome> 没网络的rpm，才是死鱼呢
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 是，没网络，遇到问题就死
<CyrusYzGTt> 貌似我最早用的是 win 3.1 和 doS
<iGnome> win只要光盘就够啊。当时
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 还有街边的盗版工具碟
<calebot> 当时一张光盘就搞定了吧，也不用网络
 * MeaCulpa 最早AppleII, 龟头语言
<iGnome> 是啊。所以，我之前用不了lin。试过几次。
 * MeaCulpa 龟头语言，印象深刻
<CyrusYzGTt> LOGO 語言？？
<jyfl987> logo?
<kowalski> logo....
<MeaCulpa> CyrusYzGTt: logo
<iGnome> 那三角的
<MeaCulpa> 恩，龟头
<iGnome> 我毕业后几年，才出的。你用上了
<MeaCulpa> 那时候男生向女生炫耀会动的龟头...
<kowalski> -.-
<iGnome> @
<CyrusYzGTt> @@
<MeaCulpa> 第一次对重画机制有了感觉
<palomino|working> -_-
<MeaCulpa> 有个同学龟头弄了一个时钟
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 你这丫的，别把几个妹托都吓跑了
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ...
<iGnome> lol
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 是，回去码字了
 * palomino|working 轻轻地抚摸 roylez 的脸, 眼中充满爱怜.
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<iGnome> roylez 现在很谨慎的
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) iGnome
<iGnome> 支持破马掐掐主席
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 我用文曲星 就知道了 图形缓冲区 额
<iGnome> CGA EGA
<iGnome> 双缓冲的
<jyfl987> 还有一些系统调用 call 45607 什么的 当时难以理解 现在想想看 和 syscall没啥区别
<iGnome> tusooa: .你干嘛
<banxi1988_> :217,219s/Maroon\}\{/Maroon\}\{\\sihao
<tusooa> iGnome: 没干嘛。
<banxi1988_> tusooa:我上面的替换为什么不对啊?
<tusooa> banxi1988_: 这啥？vim?
<banxi1988_> tusooa:在vim中,
<CyrusYzGTt> lerosua§ 老大，摧更了。。趕快更新改進 gmlive
<tusooa> banxi1988_: er,sed下？
<banxi1988_> tusooa:我想反Maroon}{ 替换成Maroon}{\shihao
<banxi1988_> tusooa:把
<OT_iux> ？
<OT_iux> 刚谁邀请我？我不在电脑前
<tusooa> sed -e '217,219s/Maroon\}\{/Maroon\}\{\\sihao/' some-file
<CyrusYzGTt> lerosua§ 老大，摧更了。。趕快更新改進 gmlive.添加多 sopcast channel列表下載，以及登錄
<CyrusYzGTt> lerosua§ 老大，摧更了。。趕快更新改進 gmlive.添加多 sopcast channel列表下載，以及登錄
<CyrusYzGTt> lerosua§ 老大，摧更了。。趕快更新改進 gmlive.添加多 sopcast channel列表下載，以及登錄
<CyrusYzGTt> lerosua§ 老大，摧更了。。趕快更新改進 gmlive.添加多 sopcast channel列表下載，以及登錄
<iGnome> +b
<iGnome> nnnnd
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt: .. ..
<tusooa> +q
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 建议你给斗篷捐献点钱 这样他开发起来就有动力了
<OT_iux> C语言是快得难以置信但是每五十分钟坏一次的跑车。
<OT_iux> C# 是家用旅行车的有力竞争者。一旦你用这种汽车，就不能用它的竞争对手的汽车了
<calebot> OT_iux: C黑？
<OT_iux> C++ 是C跑车的加强马力版，比C多了几十个额外特性。每250英里损坏一次，问题是损坏的时候谁都找不到问题在哪。
<jyfl987> calebot: 那描述的家伙根本就不懂c
<calebot> jyfl987: 同意
<tusooa> ● sed -e 's/a\}\{a/a\}\{\\b/' <<< 'a}{a'
<OT_iux> object-c 是c赛车的改进版，其加装了一个全自动的引擎空转保护器， 非常有效地减少了老c赛车的故障率。
<tusooa> a}{\b
<OT_iux> 但保护装置额外的重量降低了它的速度，而且它的仪表盘居然要司机用手去拨动…最重要的是，大多数司机都认为仪表盘上面的标示太长了…
<calebot> C++ 每2.5英里损坏一次
<iGnome> 可以到处throw
<iGnome> 一说+b，这家伙就老实了。
<calebot> 珍爱生命，远离 .net / mono
<jyfl987> calebot: c应该是一个你自己用引擎+ 轮子 平凑出来的车子 如果你对汽车知识知之甚多 那你的车子开起来就非常快 如果你不懂汽车知识 那劝你最好别开这种车 很有可能出事故
<OT_iux> 汇编语言 仅仅是一台引擎。你需要自己搭建汽车，并且在行驶过程中手动注入燃料，不过如果你足够小心的话，它可以跑得像脱缰野马一般快。
<CyrusYzGTt> iGnome§ 親愛的，舊神，，我在看新聞，，很有趣的
<iGnome> 贴出来，看下
<banxi1988> tusooa:上面那个OK吗?
<CyrusYzGTt> iGnome§ 這個我不敢，，不想這麼年輕被跨省。。。
<iGnome> 你有斗篷的。怕啥
<tusooa> banxi1988: 应该的。测试过。
<CyrusYzGTt> iGnome§ 額，我倒不是怕，，我是怕佳人ee手牽累
<iGnome> +b
<OT_iux> 话说，谣言说泽民见泽东去了，是真的么
<CyrusYzGTt> iGnome§ 呃，，我保持緘默。。
 * jyfl987 我有ee 冰火吹箫
<tenzu> jyfl987: 套图?
<kowalski> -.-
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 我有ee跟她兒子的套圖
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 发我看看
<jyfl987> tenzu: 啥套图？
<jska> -------freenode 里有mac的中文频道么？？
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 不發，。，我要幫ee保密
<tusooa> OT_iux: ...
<OT_iux> ？
<OT_iux> 内衣品牌Triumph最近在日本推出一项“撒娇模式”：女性可以在其网站上挑选喜爱的商品放入“撒娇购物车”，填好自己的收件地址，然后由系统发送到男友邮箱。男友可以选择付款还是拒绝。八成的男人会付款。据称这个“撒娇功能”很受女性欢迎.
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 你偷偷的发 ee哪里知道 私聊我
<iGnome> 发吧。
<iGnome> 发得不对。再说
<iGnome> lol
<debianer`> OT_iux: 耀眼有没有网址？
<jyfl987> 发到g+吧
<jyfl987> 让大家都看看好了
<debianer`> OT_iux: 谣言有没有网址
<palomino|working> ...... , OT_iux
<jyfl987> g+为何没有群呢 诶
<jska> 或者 别的irc有mac的中文频道么？？？？
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 你去 myopera看，，如果ee沒有刪除的話
<debianer> jyfl987: 你是说google+
 * jiero 午饭图片 ： http://uploadpie.com/WVi53
<OT_iux> http://www.hkatv.com/
<iGnome> debianer: 你理解错了。 他是说鸡+
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 额 那个常年屏蔽
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 可是，今天沒有被gfwed
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 给个地址 别罗嗦
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 我今天用它發 twitter和 facebook
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 没什么好玩的
<calebot> google+ 不是被墙了么？
<tenzu> jyfl987: ee 冰火吹箫的套图噻
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ ttp://my.opera.com/eexpress
<jiero> calebot: google的号召力巨大。
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ http://my.opera.com/eexpress 這裏有ee和其妻子
<^k^> ⇪ title: eexpress - Eexpress @ Ubuntu
<CyrusYzGTt> 妻子，我用了古漢語的意思
<iGnome> 几个妖人。
<iGnome> 我先吓吓
<banxi1988> tusooa:我这里不行..
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: ee怎么有老婆？ 别胡扯
<iGnome> 我要拿疼猪开刀
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ ...你看 Photos，你懂得
<banxi1988>  tusooa:错误提示Unmatched \{
<debianer> OT_iux: 有谣言的网址吗
<OT_iux> iGnome下杀手了……
<tusooa> banxi1988: sed -r
<iGnome> 额。
<OT_iux> debianer: 是HKATV的新闻，现在打不开了，被GFW了
<OT_iux> 翻墙到 http://www.hkatv.com/ 找吧
<banxi1988> tusooa:是用sed的..
<tusooa> banxi1988: sed -r 后边一大串regex
<tusooa> banxi1988: 注意那-r
<MaskRay> 有人用 ed 吗
<banxi1988> tusooa:sed -e 's/Maroon\}\{/Maroon\}\{\\shihao/' softtest_review.tex  > boldan.tex
<jyfl987> 妈的 这个pidgin真害人
<jyfl987> 都不懂自动改nick
<debianer> OT_iux: 谢谢
<debianer> jyfl987: pidgin修改nick是一样的，输入命令就是
<tenzu> iGnome: 你肿么戴帽子了啊?
<OT_iux> 。。。、
<yunfan> debianer: 你不懂的
<OT_iux> iGnome: 你不要乱封禁别人喔
<CyrusYzGTt> tenzu§ 看log,,
<OT_iux> 。。。我勒个擦
<OT_iux> iGnome: 你滥用权限= =
<tenzu> CyrusYzGTt: 没翻到神妻
<iGnome> 不玩了。
<CyrusYzGTt> tenzu§ 我們私聊
<iGnome> 丫丫的。还得吧
<MaskRay> 原来 ee 也是隐藏 op
<kiss_kill> 郁闷，不知道怎么回事，liberoffice打印预览的时候，直接程序就关闭了
<yunfan> iGnome: 怎么zhan也喜欢科幻？ 我看到他的是个马文头像
<tusooa> banxi1988: 那样子行不？试试。
<tenzu> CyrusYzGTt: 啊,看到了
<iGnome> 你那认识zhan了
<tusooa> banxi1988: er,不是叫你加-r吗
<kiss_kill> 谁知道问题所在？
<yunfan> 怎么不认识 我最早加进来的时候 他不就在这里做管理员么
<yunfan> 还有麻雀
<yunfan> 麻雀人最好
<CyrusYzGTt> tenzu§ 你懂得，，
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ 超級全才老兄。，要爲我們說真話的支持公道啊
<iGnomc> -.-
<banxi1988> tusooa:哈哈,用-r就行了.不过好像不能同时使用两个参数.-e -r, 这样不给用；-er也不行.
<yunfan> CyrusYzGTt: 我有什么办法 我又没有帽子 我要是有的话 这里至少1半人都要死
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ ...
<kiss_kill> iGnome: 知道为什么liberoffice开打印预览就死 怎么回事啊？
 * tenzu 觉得神之子还是小时候好看
<calebot> kiss_kill: bug 呗
<CyrusYzGTt> tenzu§ 不是 光之子 嗎
<kiss_kill> 不是吧？
<yunfan> 想到个以前的动画片 太阳之子
<jiero> kiss_kill: 我用Linux之后上报的bug数量不超过200个。
<OT_iux> 太阳之子+1
<kiss_kill> jiero: 要命哦，以前没这个现象的
<jiero> kiss_kill: 以前用windows时报给微软的问题数目也差不多那些。
<kiss_kill> 呵呵
<smidgen> 机器猫有一集剧场版就是太阳神之子……
<jiero> kiss_kill: 大概和cups有关。
<kiss_kill> cups是个什么东东？好像最近刚更新过?
<jiero> kiss_kill: 打印管理
<calebot> 杯子管理
<yunfan> smidgen: 还有剧场版？ 有成人版不
 * adam8157 在用android手机的报一下型号吧 给个参考 谢谢
<calebot> adam8157: 有毛用？
<smidgen> yunfan: 貌似没有……
<smidgen> cups=罩杯管理？
<kiss_kill> 可以打印，但是没一起顺畅
<CyrusYzGTt> cups是列印管理的
<kiss_kill> 没以前顺畅
<kiss_kill> 不知道怎么回事
<CyrusYzGTt> cups 可以用來列印成文件，pdf ps
<yunfan> 如何在命令行下打印pdf文件到打印机？
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • unity中清除totem和mplayer等播放器的播放历史记录的方法 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=337582 在11.04+unity中可行 Code: rm -iv /home/用户名/.local/share/recently-used.xbel && touch /home/用户名/.local/share/recently-used.xbel 统计信息: 发表于 由 ubuntu1023 — 2011-07-07 10:59
<yunfan> iGnome: 你跟求伯君是不是一代人？
<OT_iux> 。
<CyrusYzGTt> 都是上古神人
<CyrusYzGTt> 太古神人，很少看到
<jiero> yunfan:  print  *.pdf
<jiero> yunfan: 你是哪一代？
<yunfan> jiero: 我跟你一样大 额
<XwinX> jiero: 次生代
<yunfan> jiero: print *.pdf可以？？
<CyrusYzGTt> yunfan§ 是洪荒時期的
<jiero> yunfan: 试试。我在这里没有打印机啊。
<iGnome> developer 1
<yunfan> jiero: 这个命令太简单了 我很怀疑 连打印机的ip都没有提供
<XwinX> yunfan: 你听他胡扯
<iGnome> sf_use_ignoreammo 1
<yunfan> XwinX: 那怎么整来着 听说有个 lpf?
<yunfan> XwinX: 你是第几代程序员？
<magdato> hello, there is sb who can speak english?, i have a question about chinese mandarin in wine
<yunfan> http://solidot.org.feedsportal.com/c/33236/f/556826/s/1678d09d/l/0Lhardware0Bsolidot0Borg0Carticle0Bpl0Dsid0F110C0A70C0A60C1420A2530Gamp0Pfrom0Frss/story01.htm
<kevc> magdato: just ask
<^k^> ⇪ title: time out . IN gettitle
<jiero> yunfan: 。。。
<XwinX> yunfan: cat *pdf | lp xxx sssdfx sdfs
<XwinX> yunfan: 怎么分代?
<calebot> magdato: sb is a bad abbreviation in Chinese
<yunfan> XwinX: 我上次直接用 lp打印html怎么打印出来的是源码呢
<magdato> i want to use some softwares from windows, chinese softwares, but wine couldnt read chinese mandarin
<calebot> magdato: do not use sb when talking to Chinese
<magdato> ok sorry
<XwinX> yunfan: 没解释器啊
<yunfan> XwinX: 你大概算第2代 你出道的时候 求伯君那帮人都成功了
<XwinX> yunfan: lp 又不会解释 html
<yunfan> XwinX: 额 那这个pdf呢？
<yunfan> http://solidot.org.feedsportal.com/c/33236/f/556826/s/1678d09d/l/0Lhardware0Bsolidot0Borg0Carticle0Bpl0Dsid0F110C0A70C0A60C1420A2530Gamp0Pfrom0Frss/story01.htm
<XwinX> yunfan: ps 应该是可以, pdf 不知道
<calebot> magdato: What is your distribution? ubuntu?
<magdato> yes
<calebot> magdato: Did you installed Chinese fonts?
<yunfan> magdato: why not go to #ubuntu
<magdato> no, dont know how to
<magdato> i thought here i can find the answer o.o
<calebot> magdato: apt-cache search chinese | grep ttf
<calebot> magdato: install one of them and restart your wine app
<yunfan> 美国为何要限制13岁以下的人使用互联网服务呢？
<XwinX> calebot: 装了字体又怎样, 他又看不懂方块字
<yunfan> 在天朝 10岁都不管你
<calebot> XwinX: 人家要学啊
<XwinX> yunfan: 电击
<yunfan> 有个 unicode font就好了
<yunfan> 什么都可以显示
<CyrusYzGTt> 不是有個 cjk字體 uming 和ukai
<calebot> magdato: "sb" is a common abbreviation of 傻屄, used by many young Chinese users
<aaronyy> wqy比较漂亮
<magdato> 谢谢你
<magdato> ohhh
<yunfan> sb like somebody sucks in chinese :]
<magdato> i see, i dont know so many bad words in chinese
<calebot> magdato: "sb" means "you stupid fool"
<yunfan> 我每次看到老外说 sb 然后有人应的时候就忍不住想笑
<CyrusYzGTt> 傻逼。。
<calebot> 珍爱生命，少用英文缩写
<calebot> 有效避免许多误会
<yunfan> rtmeme: RT @brilon RT @Benfilm63: “倪坤一死，下面的肯定坐不住，今晚尖沙咀一定有事发生。”——《无间道2》
<calebot> 少用缩写 可有效提升英文写作水平
<calebot> 某人在 facebook 上遇到老爸，大惊之下回了一句“WTF!”
<calebot> 老爸不解其意，详问之
<calebot> 某人曰：“Welcome to Facebook!”
<CyrusYzGTt> 父曰：願聞其詳
<CyrusYzGTt> 子曰：Welcome to facebook
<yunfan> DNA is now DIY: OpenPCR ships worldwide
<iGnome> http://imagebin.org/161884
<yunfan> DNA is now DIY: OpenPCR ships worldwide
<iGnome> http://imagebin.org/161885 想要这个
<XwinX> iGnome: 这是什么?
<CyrusYzGTt> ..呃，我猜想 人類快滅絕了。。。
<iGnome> TD Game XwinX
<XwinX> iGnome: 不好看
<magdato> calebot, i done it, but its the same :(
<calebot> magdato: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=383628 # I pick it randomly in google "wine chinese font"
<calebot> magdato: What app do you want to run?
<magdato> i tried this before, kugou
<calebot> magdato: Mmm, I personal prefer virtualbox
<calebot> wine is good, but virtualbox is better (for my need)
<magdato> but u know if its possible kugou with wine?
<phoenixlzx> hi
<^k^> phoenixlzx, 好  ㍣ 
<calebot> magdato: Can you read Chinese? google "kugou wine" has some Chinese guide
<calebot> magdato: I think google translate can handle those pages
<ok1234> fivesheep:) 问个英文翻译
<magdato> not much... in fact i want this software to study chinese hehe, i will try n.n, xiexie
<ok1234> fivesheep:) 从网站抓取数据到本地中, 应该用什么英文单词
<phoenixlzx> magdato: study chinese?
<magdato> yes
<ok1234> 谁帮我翻译一下,  从网站抓取数据到本地中, 应该用什么英文单词
<phoenixlzx> wow
<aaronyy> ok1234, fetch?
<ok1234> aaronyy:) 哦, thx
<ok1234> aaronyy:) 更新到服务器, 应该是 update 吧
<aaronyy> push也可以吧？
<ok1234> 抓取收集点, 应该是 fetchCollection, 语法没错吧
<ok1234> 英文不好, 起函数名都麻烦
<aaronyy> 用getCollection吧
<phoenixlzx> fetchcollectionpoint
<phoenixlzx> :)
<calebot> ok1234: 用 ZuaDanAn()
<ok1234> aaronyy:) getCollection 不好, 我程序的东西, getCollection 意思是从 xml 提取 collection 部份
<ok1234> calebot:) 啥意思
<aaronyy> 为什么collection
<calebot> ok1234: 用拼音就好啦
<ok1234> aaronyy:) 一术语
<ok1234> calebot:) 问题是拼音也拼不到啊
<ok1234> calebot:) 双拼吗
<aaronyy> collection听上去有点奇怪
<ok1234> calebot:) 也不对啊, 到底是啥字的拼音
<ok1234> aaronyy:) atomPub 的一个术语, 我也不懂
<calebot> ok1234: 俺不懂拼音，見笑了
<ok1234> aaronyy:) 字典上查的是 收集点 的意思
<O_O_bot> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=100047
<if_else> 各位，有用 urxvt 的吗？urxvt 中的 vim 在插入模式下面，shift+alt+左右键没法移动
<ok1234> aaronyy:) 从远端抓取 收集点的数据, fetchCollection 应该看的明白吧
<calebot> ok1234: 写给公司的？
<ok1234> calebot:) 就说啥字的拼音
<aaronyy> 应该吧
<ok1234> calebot:) 自己的
<ok1234> aaronyy:) thx 了 :*
<calebot> ok1234: 自己的干嘛那么讲究…
<ok1234> calebot:) 给人看啊
<calebot> ok1234: 自己看懂就好
<aaronyy> 现在不是流行pubsub吗，和atomsub有区别吗？
<calebot> ok1234: 养成好习惯，函数名大小写要统一
<ok1234> calebot:) ... 至少不让 vic 笑话我吧
<calebot> ok1234: FetchCollection 之类的
<aaronyy> calebot, 函数名一般小写第一个单词
<ok1234> calebot:) 大小写统一啊, 我一般是 动词_名词, 首字小写
<ok1234> aaronyy:) 风格不一样
<calebot> aaronyy: 那是底线分隔的吧
<ok1234> aaronyy:) 他的是 calebot 风格
<ok1234> calebot:) 我的是 qt 风格
<Kandu> ok1234: 在不?
<calebot> 貌似是 java 风格
<aaronyy> 好像现在挺流行的
<ok1234> Kandu:) 怎么
<ok1234> Kandu:) 你不是一来就叫我吧
 * calebot 觉得 fooBar() 很傻
 * calebot 都用 foo_bar() / FooBar()
<Kandu> yunfan: 發現仙5主角和你名字發音相同呢
<void1> calebot: 那么用hoge
 * tusooa $useThisStyle @useThisStyle %useThisStyle &useThisStyle
<aaronyy> calebot, 可能比较新吧
<Kandu> yunfan: 叫姜云凡
<tusooa> calebot: 为啥fooBar很傻？
<calebot> aaronyy: 只是为了 sorting 方便吧
<ok1234> tusooa:) 他不习惯的风格都傻
<tusooa> ok1234: ...
<ok1234> tusooa:) 我觉得 use_this_style 很傻
<tusooa> calebot: 这。。。
<tusooa> ok1234: 这:)，很有blueghost的文风
<tusooa> ok1234: 然后，你讲一句，你就是blueghost
<CyrusYzGTt> blueghost 藍靈兒？？
<calebot> creat() 最傻
 * tusooa 支持使用自己的风格，但是不抵制别的
<imtxc> 弟兄们可以给个google + 的邀请么……
<ok1234> calebot:) 我的类成员变量 是 UseThisStyle, 因为不喜欢 getUseThisStyle()风格的get函数, 而是 useThisStyle (), 避免重名
<ok1234> tusooa:) blueghost 啥文风啊
<tusooa> ok1234: 冒号后带一括号
<ok1234> tusooa:) 露馅了
<ok1234> tusooa:< 好了
<calebot> 小写ˍ加ˍ底线() 不是很常见么？
<tusooa> ...
<imtxc> ……～～～
<ok1234> calebot:< 风格就不统一了啊
<ok1234> 我又不想类成员变量用 _useThisStyle 这样的, 下划线很傻
<iGnome> - 更容易输入，以及鼠标双击选择
<calebot> - 不利阅读
<calebot> _ 用来取代空格
<iGnome> 蛮好啊
 * tusooa my $useThisStyle = Use::This::Style->new;
<happyaron> imtxc: google+ 已死，有事烧纸
<JimCat> .
<calebot> 总之风格统一，加强 readability
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ 歡迎 新神
<imtxc> happyaron: 没有吧
<JimCat> xterm支持多标签么？
<happyaron> CyrusYzGTt: 再说就ban你。。。
<ok1234> calebot:< 但开源有麻烦,几个人一起弄一个, 不同风格混合
<happyaron> CyrusYzGTt: 神只有一个，就是 ee
<CyrusYzGTt> imtxc§ google+在天朝會夭折的
<CyrusYzGTt> happyaron§ ....
<iGnome> 支持哈皮
<calebot> ok1234: project 都会有风格规范的
<imtxc> CyrusYzGTt: 想瞻仰一下来的……
<iGnome> 。
<calebot> ok1234: 一些语言还会限定使用
<CyrusYzGTt> ...
<tusooa> CyrusYzGTt: 是的，神=eexpress= iGnome,iFvwm,iOpera,等等
<happyaron> 支持神
<calebot> ok1234: C++ subset 之类的
<ok1234> calebot:< 哦
<tusooa> 总之，只有1个人
 * ok1234 ban CyrusYzGTt ban CyrusYzGTt ban CyrusYzGTt ban CyrusYzGTt ban CyrusYzGTt ban CyrusYzGTt ban CyrusYzGTt ban CyrusYzGTt 
<tusooa> 不是，是神
<CyrusYzGTt> ok1234§ ....
<iGnome> 丫丫的
<ok1234> CyrusYzGTt:< 我起哄的
<imtxc> 所以  求个邀请……
<iGnome> 我坚持最精简写法，不求风格。 tusooa 来统一不。
<ok1234> aaronyy:< pubsub, atomsub 是啥
<calebot> iGnome: a() b() c() 之类的？
 * CyrusYzGTt 去看 某位人物的新聞
<iGnome> CyrusYzGTt: 哈皮一定要 ban 你。怎么办。
<ok1234> iGnome:< 貌似你就是 useThisStyle 的风格啊
<aaronyy> ok1234, 是你说的atomsub啊
<calebot> if (a) goto c;
<CyrusYzGTt> iGnome§ 涼拌
<ok1234> aaronyy:< 我说的是 atomPub 啊
<iGnome> calebot: 太简单了吧。
 * CyrusYzGTt is away: 孤寂閑人
<ok1234> ban CyrusYzGTt ,ban CyrusYzGTt ,ban CyrusYzGTt ,ban CyrusYzGTt ,ban CyrusYzGTt ,ban CyrusYzGTt
<aaronyy> 哦pubsub也是一个xml发布的接口吧
<iGnome> 。。
<ok1234> aaronyy:< 那我不知道
<aaronyy> google啊
<ok1234> aaronyy:< 好的
<aaronyy> 查PubSubHubbub吧
<ok1234> aaronyy:< 那是个 atom/rss 的后台吧
<aaronyy> 差不多吧，用来发布atom/rss的吧
<ok1234> aaronyy:< 那是个 atom/rss 的engine吧
<ok1234> aaronyy:< 我的是基于一个协议, atomPub, 他是 engine, 不同的东西吧
<aaronyy> 可以实时更新的一个api吧
<aaronyy> 哦
<aaronyy> 是一个多对多的消息发布吧
<imtxc> 谢谢大家啊
<ok1234> aaronyy:< 基本上和我一个底层库做一个东西, 但我不支持 rss, 只单一支持 atomPub
<ok1234> aaronyy:< 多对多???
<aaronyy> 应该是吧
<ok1234> aaronyy:< 那我就不知道了, atomPub 只是 一 数据通讯中数据结构的标准. 不涉及具体处理的
<ok1234> aaronyy:< 我的一底层只是用c++来实现他的一些基本http通讯而已
<ok1234> 我英文不好, 看似那 pubsub啥的,按我的理解和我那底层类似. 但他支持rss
<MaskRay> ok1234: blueghost?
<ok1234> MaskRay:< 啥, 想 blueghost 了
<ok1234> ?
<aaronyy> pubsub是用http的协议啊
<ok1234> aaronyy:< 对啊
<aaronyy> pubsubhubbub是谷歌写的吧
<ok1234> atomPub也是啊. atomPub 是一数据协议, 通过http协议传输的
<aaronyy> 所以我说可能差不多吧
<ok1234> aaronyy:< pubsubhubbub 好累赘
<ok1234> aaronyy:< 你那个应该是个 api 吧
<aaronyy>  pubsubhubbub是一个实现吧
<ok1234> atomPub 就一标准, 规定数据结构, 和传输是的http一些规定
<ok1234> aaronyy:< 所以说两者有关系, 但不是一层次的东西,就一标准,一实现
<aaronyy> atompub只有点对点吧
<ok1234> aaronyy:< 那只是个标准, 点对点,还是多对多, 看实现啊
<ok1234> aaronyy:< 就是通讯的一个数据格式而已啊
<aaronyy> 既然上层协议都已经有人写了，就不要自己再写了啊
<ok1234> aaronyy:< 上层协议指的是什么
<aaronyy> 就是想pubsub这样的啊
<ok1234> aaronyy:< 好吧, 他是啥语言的 api
<ok1234> python?
<ok1234> 我的是qt4的
<aaronyy> 不知道
<ok1234> :)
<ok1234> aaronyy:< 个人喜好不同, 我想自己弄一个. 事实上, 你不说 pubsub 我还不知道有这个东西. 我只是想到就做. 不考虑是否有人已经有了类似的
<ok1234> MaskRay:< 你想念 blueghost 了???
<MaskRay> ok1234: 是你的提示符像
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<ok1234> MaskRay:< 哦. 我是他的鬼魂
<CyrusYzGTt> 還是在這些方面 新華社 新聞比較準確
<ok1234> MaskRay:< blueghost 已死, 由 :) 变 :<
<ok1234> CyrusYzGTt:< 什么新闻
<CyrusYzGTt> ok1234§ 不知道
<blueghostHadDead> aaronyy:< blueghost已死怎么翻译
<blueghostHadDead> CyrusYzGTt:< 那哪方面的新闻啊
<aaronyy> dead是名词吧
<CyrusYzGTt> blueghostHadDead§ 不知道，不清楚，不瞭解
<blueghostHadDead> ....
<blueghostHadDead> aaronyy:< 我英文很差
<MaskRay> blueghostHadDead: ghost 还能死？
<blueghostGhost> MaskRay:< 蓝魂的魂
<blueghostSoul> MaskRay:< 现在准确了
<blueghostSoul> 蓝色鬼魂的魂
<blueghostSoul> 江哥, 你固定 yunfan 这个名字了吗
<blueghostSoul> tor 彻底不能用饿狼
<blueghostSoul> tor 彻底不能用了
<blueghostSoul> 还有什么翻墙的
<CyrusYzGTt> vpn ssh
<blueghostSoul> 还有配置简单点的吗
<CyrusYzGTt> 肉身穿牆
<blueghostSoul> 好吧
<blueghostSoul> 潜水了
<blueghostSoul> vic:< 在啊
<blueghostSoul> vic:< 还得改下函数名,就好
<JimCat> 谁知道黑莓8700有上IRC的软件没？
<vic> blueghostSoul: 慢慢来
<blueghostSoul> vic:<
<blueghostSoul> JimCat:< 有吧
<JimCat> blueghostSoul: o
<blueghostSoul> JimCat:< 叫醒 centerpoint, 他貌似就是用手机上 irc 的
<JimCat> blueghostSoul: 貌似他用的android
<blueghostSoul> JimCat:< 我不知道, 我只知道这里有用手机上irc 的
<blueghostSoul> JimCat:< 哦, 那我就清除了
<JimCat> 0
<blueghostSoul> centerpoint:< 出来
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 他大爷的防火墙，京东都狂reset
<blueghostSoul> JimCat:< 没用过, 不知道 有消息来, 是不是会响铃.
<blueghostSoul> roylez:< 京东都是哪
<JimCat> blueghostSoul: 据centerpoint讲，很high...
<blueghostSoul> JimCat:< 哦, 难怪他单身
<iGnome> tusooa: 论坛有人玩语法，你去解释。
<JimCat> blueghostSoul: -.-
<blueghostSoul> :)
<roylez> iGnome: 给我帽帽
<roylez> iGnome: ...
<iGnome> 咋了
<roylez> iGnome: 本来说你给我帽子了就马上踢了你...
<iGnome> 谁说的
<roylez> iGnome: ...
<iGnome> 先说谁说的，我先踢了。 :D
<roylez> iGnome: 我想这么玩..
<iGnome> 太妖怪了吧
<tusooa> iGnome: 哪里？
<blueghostSoul> 踢 iGnome 踢 iGnome 踢 iGnome 踢 iGnome 踢 iGnome 踢 iGnome 踢 iGnome 踢 iGnome 踢 iGnome 踢 iGnome
<blueghostSoul> 条件反射
<iGnome> tusooa: 论坛 perl
<tusooa> blueghostSoul: 这么激动干吗
<blueghostSoul> tusooa:< 起哄惯了, 条件反射
<iGnome> 估计是闹心引起的
<tusooa> iGnome: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=63&t=337468 #是吗
<iGnome> 我午休去
<iGnome> 是啊
<roylez> iGnome: ...
<Colin-shzsc> roylez: 我毕业之前在自己学校网站上选课都被 reset 过
<blueghostSoul> http://www.360buy.com/product/265646.html 看那评论
<Evanescence> roylez: 怎么在命令行里执行vim的操作啊？ 比如我打开vimwiki，需要先打开vim，然后按”\ww“。我想要直接一个命令就做这个
<roylez> Evanescence: set editor="vim +':set spell' +\`awk '/^$/ {print i+2; exit} {i++}' %s\` %s"
<roylez> Evanescence: 这是我muttrc里面的，你可以对照着看
<tusooa> ● echo $EDITOR
<tusooa> emacsclient
 * tusooa http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=63&t=337468&p=2400243#p2400243
<Evanescence> roylez: Thx.
<MaskRay> 他的问题没看懂
<adam8157> roylez: 很郁闷, mutt里头鼠标选中的, 粘出来格式就乱了, 行尾多了很多空格...
<gplfeng> hi
<yunfan> blueghostSoul: 你管我用什么
<^k^> gplfeng, 好  ㍤ 
<MaskRay> vim + 是干什么的
<gplfeng> hi
<MaskRay> 光标最后一行
<blueghostSoul> yunfan:< 好吧
<blueghostSoul> 谁看过粤语的 wiki
<blueghostSoul> 边个睇过wiki嘅粤语版
<roylez> adam8157: 谁叫你用鼠标的... "+y 多好
<adam8157> roylez: 呃, 你怎么从message里复制出来的?
<roylez> adam8157: .... 短的直接复制，长的按e进vim或者p打印
<roylez> adam8157: 你们公司，用windows的多还是用linux的多？
<adam8157> roylez: 好吧, 我竟然没发现, 不是compose里头竟然也可以按e...
<adam8157> roylez: 基本上全Linux, 只有个别需要测试的时候才会用win
<roylez> adam8157: 不错...
<adam8157> roylez: 肿么? 想过来?
<roylez> adam8157: 这些基友，晚上回去也用linux吗？
<roylez> adam8157: 没兴趣阿，呵呵
<Guest65067> XD~昨天问得题今天都考了～
<blueghostSoul> Guest65067:< 恭喜
<blueghostSoul> Guest65067:< 上清华了?
<Guest65067> blueghostSoul:高一期末考试= =!
<MaskRay> man git-* 要是从 directed acyclic graph 的角度解释就容易懂了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 升IE8了...
<adam8157> roylez: 那就不清楚了, 应该很多人只是工作才用吧, 因为看好多人都只是老老实实在用rhel或者fedora, 一点都不带折腾的
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 你吃多了，肯定的
<blueghostSoul> MeaCulpa:< 现在最新的是 ie8?
<roylez> adam8157: 果然... enterprise run by amateur
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我不知道啊，电脑慢得很，我就点了一个OK,然后...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: cons~~~
<adam8157> roylez: - -! 企业版本来就这样 呵呵
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 反正我从不进IE
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 忙活了一中午，可算成功下了单 http://www.360buy.com/product/1000199547.html
<adam8157> roylez: 哇, 很好玩的样子
<roylez> adam8157: 那你给自己买一个吧...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ....卖萌
<adam8157> roylez: 早就过了存零钱的年龄了, 你不会是给自己玩儿的吧
<roylez> adam8157: 买给娃玩的
<adam8157> roylez: 你 都 有 娃 了?
<roylez> adam8157: 快可以打酱油了阿
<adam8157> roylez: 呃...
<GNUdog> adam8157, 这不用 RHEL，很多东西都提交不能，伤不起啊…
<adam8157> GNUdog: 你现在在用什么?
<GNUdog> adam8157, RHEL
<adam8157> GNUdog: 那还有什么问题?
<GNUdog> adam8157, 前几天折腾装了个 FC15，发现问题一堆，就回来了
<roylez> GNUdog: 敢于用rhel的，都是膏手阿
<adam8157> GNUdog: 用rhel有东西不能提交?
<GNUdog> adam8157, 不用的话，不能提交
<GNUdog> roylez, 为啥？
<roylez> 太难调教了
<adam8157> GNUdog: 可能你之前没装beaker
<adam8157> GNUdog: 可能你之前没装beaker-redhat
<GNUdog> adam8157, 装了一样
<GNUdog> adam8157, 而且，FC 的源里，beaker 出问题了，还不能自动装
<adam8157> GNUdog: 好多workflow只有内部包才有, f的beaker听说了, 其实都是python, 谁的beaker都一样, 我虚拟机里的arch现在都能提交job...
<GNUdog> adam8157, 懒得折腾了，就果断又装回来 RHEL
<adam8157> GNUdog: 嗯, 不影响工作最重要, 呵呵
<GNUdog> adam8157, 有那时间，不如写个脚本，让 fail 的东西自动重新提交好
<GNUdog> roylez, 还好吧
 * GNUdog <-- 红旗都调教过了人，表示无压力
<vic> zsh vim 不能 补全了。。蛋疼啊
<vic> zsh里，输入vim 然后tab补全文件名，出现错误 _arguments:448: _vim_files: function definition file not found
<tusooa> vic: exec zsh
<tusooa> vic: 大约是zsh升级导致的
<vic> tusooa: 果然好使啊
<tusooa> vic: 有过n次出现这样的。都exec解决了
<vic> tusooa: 最近zsh也没升级啊
<vic> tusooa: 不会每次都得这样把
<tusooa> vic: 如果有大的版本升级，就要exec zsh
<tusooa> ● echo $fpath
 * tusooa 这儿好像原来是/usr/share/zsh-4.x.xx/现在都直接是/usr/share/zsh了。
<vic> 哦
<vic> 貌似是
<tusooa> 那个目录会变的
<vic> tusooa: 怎么不用exec就可以呢？这个目录变了，是不是什么配置文件也得改啊
<tusooa> vic: 配置文件不用改的。$fpath是zsh内建变量，它升级了自动会改掉fpath.但是，如果zsh升级过了，你运行的还是老版本，(之前运行的),那$fpath还是原来的，而原来的那个目录已经没了。
<vic> tusooa: 可是重启之后还是一样啊
<tusooa> vic: 重启啥？
<vic> tusooa: 机器啊
<tusooa> vic: which zsh #贴输出
<vic> “/bin/zsh”
<tusooa> vic: 终端是啥
<vic> konsole
<tusooa> vic: 看设置，里边用的shell
<vic> tusooa: 还是 /bin/zsh
<tusooa> vic: 终端里新建一个tab,看看怎样
<vic> tusooa: 貌似可以了
<tusooa> vic: 那就是
<tusooa> vic: echo $fpath
<vic> tusooa: 输出是一样的
<tusooa> vic: 那重启之后理论上应该不会有问题啊。
<vic> tusooa: 对啊 所以我重启后问题依旧就纳闷了，后来按你的办法后就可以了。。奇怪
<vic> tusooa: 再重启下 看看
<tusooa> ...
<vic> tusooa: 可以了。谢谢啊
<tusooa> vic: 不谢。
<JimCat> 午休时间到zZZ
<tusooa> ls
<vic> tusooa: vim 执行 :w ！sudo tee %
<vic> sudo: no tty present and no askpass program specified
<vic> sudo: pam_authenticate: Conversation error
<vic> 出现这个  怎么处理 没google到
<tusooa> vic: 咋在vim里执行sudo
<vic> tusooa: 就是在非root权限下编辑后保存啊。。。
<vic> tusooa: 貌似改visudoer  去试试
<tusooa> vic: 在term下边sudo吧。
<tusooa> emacs有tramp,vim不用，不知道
<vic> tusooa: 比如在一个buf里 打开root文件编辑。。。怎么办？又不想新开一个vin
<vic> vim
<tusooa> vic: 不会
<zhangkaixuan> google论坛啥时候解禁了?????????????/
<Aoy_c> vic: !sudo tee % > /dev/null
<vic> Aoy_c: 去试试
<vic> Aoy_c: 不行啊 sudo: no tty present and no askpass program specified  sudo: pam_authenticate: Conversation error
<Aoy_c> vic:貌似前面还个w 在.vimrc里加command W w !sudo tee % > /dev/null  用:W就可以保存了
<centerpoint> happyaron: 连接ssh服务器,Connection refused和timeout有什么不同? 哪个说明server 宕机?
<vic> Aoy_c: 前面加 :w 了
<vic> Aoy_c: 还是不行  那连个错误
<Jakalala> one
<Jakalala> Two
<Jakalala> Three
<Jakalala> Four
<Jakalala> Five
<JimCat> -.-
<Jakalala> :-(
<happyaron> centerpoint: 哪个都说不准，timeout宕机可能性比较大
<Jakalala> (*)^(*)
<happyaron> centerpoint: mirror有消息没？
<centerpoint> happyaron: 既然错误信息不同,导致的原因是什么呢?
<centerpoint> happyaron: 源服务器吗?
<centerpoint> happyaron: 要求比我想的高的多...
<happyaron> centerpoint: timeout就是包没有响应呗，refuse就是收到拒绝连接了呗。但是路由问题可能造成refuse，也可能timeout
<happyaron> centerpoint: 怎么高了？
<happyaron> centerpoint: 服务器、硬盘、带宽、管理员
<centerpoint> happyaron: 分布式,兼顾各线路,安全....
<happyaron> centerpoint: sohu和163都是双机，用nginx的proxy_pass就分布了……
<centerpoint> happyaron: 服务器和带宽和存储都不是问题,管理才困难
<happyaron> centerpoint: 我能找到人在遇到困难的时候帮你。
<happyaron> centerpoint: 你提供服务就好，哈哈
<centerpoint> happyaron:  你怎么了解到 sohu和163都是双机 ?
<happyaron> ce
<happyaron> centerpoint: 他们的管理员说的
<centerpoint> happyaron: 你认识163 mirror的管理员?
<happyaron> centerpoint: 只通过邮件
<centerpoint> happyaron: 怎样才能进入官方列表?
<happyaron> centerpoint: 木有双机也可以的，科大就是一个虚拟机
<centerpoint> happyaron: ....
<happyaron> centerpoint: 你搭吧，加入官方源的事情我可以协助你
<centerpoint> happyaron: 我和领导说,毕竟我没有权利搭的
<happyaron> centerpoint: 按照各个官方的说明做同步就可以
<happyaron> 嗯
<centerpoint> happyaron: 百兆带宽,每月要几万了
<roylez> palomino|working: 破                                    马
<palomino|working> - -
<happyaron> centerpoint: 呵呵
<roylez> centerpoint: 香港，199hkd
<happyaron> centerpoint: 163/sohu都是双线1Gbps...
<centerpoint> happyaron: 烧钱的
<happyaron> 嗯
<happyaron> centerpoint: 年末搜狐还要加服务器的
<centerpoint> happyaron: 领导确实问过我,想建源,但是这也是个大动作,不是几句话的事
<happyaron> centerpoint: 其实平时流量不大，科大服务器平时最快也就400Mbps，只有ubuntu发布新版时才悲剧
<happyaron> 嗯
<jyfl987> crontab编辑的那个文件是由 cron这个服务来解释执行么？
<centerpoint> happyaron: 商人,无非为了利
<happyaron> centerpoint: 他是想用这个来宣传下自己呗
<centerpoint> happyaron: 是这样
<happyaron> 也不错
<jyfl987> */1 * * * * /home/jyf/svn/guokr/trunk/script/mirror_blog/mirrord.py    crontab -e 这么写有没有问题？
<happyaron> centerpoint: 骨头源和你的情况类似
<happyaron> centerpoint: srt.cn
<centerpoint> happyaron: ?骨头?
<happyaron> centerpoint: ubuntu.srt.cn
<centerpoint> happyaron: 配置?
<happyaron> centerpoint: 啥配置
<centerpoint> happyaron: 带宽
<happyaron> centerpoint: 好像是100M
<centerpoint> happyaron: 可以只作一个发行版的源,是吧?
<happyaron> centerpoint: 可以，但是那样影响就小一点
<happyaron> centerpoint: 除了ubuntu以外，别的发行版产生的流量都不大的
<happyaron> centerpoint: 无非多占点存储
<centerpoint> happyaron: 明白
<happyaron> centerpoint: 这东西很烧硬盘，hoho
<centerpoint> happyaron: 个人建的源,是吧
<happyaron> centerpoint: cache配置不好，硬盘就会很快悲剧
<happyaron> 嗯？
<centerpoint> happyaron: 这不是问题
<happyaron> centerpoint: 国内每个mirror基本都是只有一个人维护。
<centerpoint> happyaron: 12块sas硬盘做raid,hoho
<happyaron> centerpoint: ... 这配置没问题的。。。
<centerpoint> happyaron: 关键是带宽,管理
<centerpoint> happyaron: 带宽烧钱,管理要求高
<happyaron> centerpoint: 嗯
<centerpoint> happyaron: 我在公司只是个底层技术,烧钱的事,我没有发言权的.但是领导有这个意向
<happyaron> centerpoint: 嗯，让他决定吧
<centerpoint> happyaron: :)
<MaskRay> jyfl987: 可以，* * * * * ... 就行了
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 关键是没看到他跑
<GNUdog> centerpoint, 河南的带宽足，跑起来会比较爽
<MeaCulpa> .
<jiero> 谁能帮我整好 Fcitx？
<MaskRay> jyfl987: 你是 root?
<jiero> 默认就无法设置成为XIM，总是 system default
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 不是
<MaskRay> jyfl987: 确认存在 cron allow 或者 cron deny
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 15:00?
<roylez> MeaCulpa: .
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 哪个文件设置？
<MaskRay> jyfl987: 不同 crond 不一样的
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 我就是ubuntu
<MaskRay> jyfl987: man crontab 找 FILES
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 好
<happyaron> jiero: 啥语言，啥系统
<jiero> happyaron:  Debian en
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 里头没有
<happyaron> jiero: 把locale命令的输出帖一下
<MaskRay> jyfl987: 我看到过 /var/cron/{allow,deny} 和 /etc/cron.{allow,deny} 两种
<jiero> happyaron: http://pastebin.com/Xyz0UTT8
<MaskRay> jyfl987: 我猜 sudo touch /etc/cron.deny 就好了
 * ^k^ 3.0-3-generic #4-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jul 1 08:20:41 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu oneiric (development branch) 
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 我这里倒是没有 allowdeny的 奇怪 我没有改这种基本设置 我记得以前版本的ubuntu确实有 allow deny的
<jiero> happyaron: 奇怪的是 /etc/default/locale  是 en_AU.utf-8 ，为什么locale 又被 改了 en_US.utf-8。。。
<happyaron> jiero: sudo ln -s /etc/X11/xinit/xinput.d/fcitx /etc/X11/xinit/xinput.d/en_US
<roylez> MeaCulpa: .
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ..
<MeaCulpa> ...
 * Cherrot Hi everyone~
<jiero> happyaron: 谢谢。我试试。
<MaskRay> 和 locale 没什么关系的吧
<maple_> ?
<jiero> happyaron: 不行，如果我用 en_AU 更糟糕，连换了 XIM也无法使用fcitx；用 en_US 需要切换，但是有些没有菜单的我不知道如何切换就无法输入中文了。
<maple_> 可以讲中文？
<iGnome> 英文locale? 是不是改 LC_CTYPE
<MaskRay> /usr/local/lib/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/immodules/im-xim.so 加个 en？
<iGnome> jiero: 你就不能老实点用distro
<MaskRay> /usr/local/etc/gtk-2.0/gtk.immodules
<jiero> iGnome: 什么？
<MaskRay> emacs 用 fctix 是最复杂的，我现在还不知道具体条件
<vic> vim里的自定义一个映射 m-h  这个m是什么按键？
<ouyuu> 应该是alt
<jiero> MaskRay: 哦。 不懂，so也能加？
<vic> 可是alt不好使啊
<MaskRay> jiero: /etc/gtk-2.0/gtk.immodules 里找 im-xim.so 那行，下面的 ko:ja:th:zh 什么的加个 en
<tusooa> MaskRay: emacs里，不用配置就能用Fcitx的。
<yuan_wai1> fcitx确实很给力，不过很久没更新了
<yuan_wai1> 要是它们团队能多学学搜狗输入法就更好了
<tusooa> yuan_wai1: ...
<yuan_wai1> 楼上的想什么
<MaskRay> tusooa: 我配置文件里写了个 LC_ALL=zh_CN.UTF-8 emacs --daemon
 * Kandu  發現 awesome 的 awful.util.spawn_with_shell 並不直接調用 shell 來工作，複雜的作業還得靠 os.execute 來
<MaskRay> moriramar: ports 卡住了……x11-wm/hs-xmonad-contrib-0.9.2 需要 >=lang/ghc-7.0.3，而后者无二进制包……
<tusooa> MaskRay: .xinitrc里写个 export LANG=zh_CN.UTF-8 TERM=xterm LC_ALL= XIM=fcitx XIM_PROGRAM=fcitx
<moriramar> MaskRay: ……
<moriramar> MaskRay: ghc請用7.0.4
<MaskRay> tusooa: 我还碰到一件怪事，.xinitrc 里写 xrdb ~/.Xresources
<MaskRay> tusooa: 无效
<moriramar> MaskRay: Gentoo Haskell 方面已经把 7.0.4 解禁了，Overlay 中。
<moriramar> MaskRay: fcitx 有什么問題嗎？
<MaskRay> moriramar: bootstrap 几次没成功
<tusooa> MaskRay: 吾是在${fvwm}autostart.bash 里写的。没问题
<MaskRay> moriramar: 注意 lang/ghc
<moriramar> MaskRay: 那我就不太了解了。需要那個的話一個辦法是在 /var/db/pkg 中做一個假包。
<MaskRay> 还有就是 XTerm*VT100.translations 不认 \n\ 的续行
<moriramar> MaskRay: 目前放棄 FreeBSD 了。NDIS 解决不了我的無線網卡問題……
<MaskRay> moriramar: NDIS 是什么
<moriramar> MaskRay: 必須說 BSD 因為種種原因，欠下的工作太多了。
<tusooa> MaskRay: er,这，吾用的是urxvt
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • smplayer 打开不能，求解~ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=337602 情况是这样的，本身想测试一下smplayer解码1080p的能力，就打开了一个1080p的文件播放，它一打开全屏之后，我双击缩小它，这个时候smplayer和另一个对话框的标题栏不见了，我于是重启。标题栏有了，但是smp就打开不了，监视器有显示进程睡眠中 ...
<tenzu> I'm back
<moriramar> MaskRay: NDIS 是一套無限網卡驅動的標准（Windows的）。
<tusooa> MaskRay: 什么？你用的是freebsd?
<MaskRay> tusooa: 一个月没用了，今天除草……
<tusooa> ...
<JimCat> freebsd的包管理方便么？想试试..
<moriramar> JimCat: 個人感覺和 Arch 同級，較 Gentoo 稍簡單但不便。
<MaskRay> moriramar: 搜索包还是困难……
<JimCat> moriramar: 了解了，有ARCH那么好用就行了，改天试试
<iGnome> 有aptitude那样的搜索功能，才叫好用的包管理。
<MaskRay> eix 胜过 aptitude 的搜索
<moriramar> MaskRay: 嗯。
<moriramar> eix+1
<XwinX> iGnome: 哪个包管理器没有搜索功能呢?
<iGnome> 举例下，给一个复杂的
<JimCat> 只要能提醒缺少哪些依赖就行
<JimCat> debian stable用久了，人好懒……
<MaskRay> eix -I  --in-overlay dummy -S abc --stable -C app/dummy -L 'GPL-2' -r du.*y
<jiero> MaskRay: 没有那一行。。。
<iGnome> 搜索描述有ftpd的，且依赖带有libssl的。
 * jiero 没发现那个文件。。。
<ouyuu> vic: 一般在linux和windows中 meta = alt。 如果你是在图形界面下，也许需要用在vim中使用 set winaltkeys=no 关闭alt打开菜单的功能。如果是在term中，又需要在 ~/.inputrc  中添加 set convert-meta on 关闭term对alt键的捕捉
<MaskRay> 已安装的，在 dummy overlay 中，描述带 abc，稳定的，在 app/dummy 分类中，GPL-2 协议，包名匹配 du.*y
<iGnome> 这还体现不出比aptitude高级。
<iGnome> 依赖和被依赖，也可以做到不。
<moriramar> MaskRay: 其實還可心再在前面加個 cmd | xxxx，從上個命令输出的包名表中搜索。
<MaskRay> moriramar: ports 怎么做……make search 太废了。。
<moriramar> iGnome: 信賴不信賴都直接用 emerge 了。不用 eix 的說……
<moriramar> MaskRay: ports 有 portmaster ……
<iGnome> 没道理。软件信息里面，有依赖的段
<MaskRay> moriramar: 没法搜索阿
<happyaron> jiero: 。。。
<moriramar> MaskRay: 所以我不用了……
<iGnome> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=77&t=262660 MaskRay
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 太强大了的一行aptitude
<MaskRay> iGnome: 带颜色的
<iGnome> 啥
<MaskRay> moriramar: 你上……
<moriramar> MaskRay: 我沒用那麼高級的東西。我表示 Gentoo 依賴管理太好了，真心不操心那些東西。
<moriramar> MaskRay: slot 出來之後我對包管理別無所求。
<jiero> happyaron:  ？ 能不能默认为 XIM？
<debianer> 各位，wuala的官方网站似乎不能访问了
<happyaron> jiero: 我那个方法就是默认为fcitx啊。
<happyaron> jiero: 你用的啥桌面环境？
<happyaron> 是否安装了im-switch？
<moriramar> MaskRay: 真要搞的話，拿 equery d 去做管道输出給 eix 來選之類的，我覺得可能還要用到 awk。不過沒這個必要的說。
<MaskRay> moriramar: 你之前有天对 portage 吐嘈的
<MaskRay> iGnome: 表达式可能不行
<jiero> happyaron: GNOME2
<jiero> happyaron: 现在我删了 .bashrc 里的 export ***， pkill Xorg
<iGnome> 反正aptitude可以做到。而且，那句，是我实际要求这样做到。并不偏。
<moriramar> MaskRay: 那不是包管理的前端部分。
<moriramar> MaskRay: 上次我也說了，那真心不怪 Portage 自己。各自搞各自的就是這個結果。
<moriramar> MaskRay: 外在設計這樣真的很舒心。
<moriramar> MaskRay: 從一個使用者的角度來看。
<MaskRay> iGnome: 颜色，还有同时装多个包
<debianer> 各位，wuala官方访问不了哦
<MaskRay> 以前用 aptitude search 感觉就是乱
<happyaron> jiero: 要彻底重新登陆的。
<happyaron> jiero: 简单kill一下不行
<JimCat> aptitude怎么念？....
<jiero> happyaron: 不是吧。。。我记得装驱动都可以的。
<MeaCulpa> 爱普踢球的
<MaskRay> moriramar: 嗯，portage 外观设计得不错
<MeaCulpa> aptitute search XXX  输出还可以啊
<JimCat> MeaCulpa: 我一直念“爱普提特的”..
<moriramar> MaskRay: 外觀那個英語叫什麼來着？Scheme？Schematic？
<MaskRay> moriramar: portmaster 就非常乱。。
<moriramar> JimCat: 還愛普泰克呢……
<MaskRay> 挨批伦斯吧
<JimCat> moriramar: 你这差太多了……
<JimCat> MaskRay: -.-
 * JimCat 仰天长叹道：妄我用LINUX这么多年，好多词不会念……
<moriramar> JimCat: 你知道愛普泰克是什麼嗎？那個搞笑產品……
<JimCat> moriramar: 不知道也，求解
<tusooa> y/[A-Z]/[a-z]/
<iGnome> aptitude purge '~ilib.*-dev' '~i~nlibc'+ '~i~nglade'+ '~i~ncheckinstall'+ MaskRay 看，还可以批处理的写法。
<moriramar> 不活了，出國了之後我一定要做上靠窗倒數第二排！
<moriramar> JimCat: 去網上搜下吧，那個騙錢的。
<moriramar> JimCat: 打字太累了。
<MaskRay> microcai: 挑战 ee 的 aptitude
<JimCat> moriramar: 好
 * microcai microcai is busy now
<happyaron> jiero: 如何了
<moriramar> MaskRay: 沒用的，他會叫你去請全才 yunfan / jyf1987 同學的。
<Cherrot> 大学里QQ上不了，微博登不了
<Cherrot> 这算大中华局域网的前兆吗？:)
<MaskRay> iGnome: 我只能用 eix 输出管道给其他程序了
<JimCat> Cherrot: 直接找MM聊天呗..
<moriramar> 靠窗倒數第二排……
<Cherrot> JimCat: MM就在怀里呢~
<jiero> happyaron: 不行。
<JimCat> Cherrot: 那你还要QQ作甚……
<yuan_wai1> 不会是在学校机房
<yuan_wai1> 吧
<yuan_wai1> 还在谈MM
<jiero> happyaron: 这个bug 快3年了。
<moriramar> Cherrot: 你去死吧！！！！人參贏家！
<Cherrot> JimCat: 到不是我用 WebQQ没压力~
<Cherrot> moriramar: 人参赢家？
<JimCat> Cherrot: 有MM还来IRC作甚？
<Cherrot> JimCat: QQ和微博貌似是因为某个人得病了导致的~~
<JimCat> Cherrot: `-.-
<Cherrot> JimCat: 咱这IRC里有MM么……
<JimCat> Cherrot: 有！
<iGnome> MaskRay: 通常不要这么复杂。我偶尔有这需要，都是清理系统的时候。 :D
<Cherrot> JimCat: 千年女妖 灭绝师太除外！
<centerpoint> 有?还是木有?这是个问题...
<Cherrot> JimCat: 莫非你……？
<JimCat> Cherrot: NO，我是爷们，纯的……
<Cherrot> JimCat: 遗憾ing....
<centerpoint> 写个性别鉴定的程序...
<JimCat> Cherrot: -.-
<moriramar> MaskRay: 看到沒，depclean 沒壓力……
<MaskRay> iGnome: 我偶尔 depclean，把非必要的，以及没有被显式安装的包递归依赖到的清除掉
<JimCat> centerpoint: if(touch(person) == 凸){...}
<Cherrot> ^k^: 算什么性别……？
<tusooa> https://github.com/tusooa/tusooa/commit/e904cb9f0fc5b2d639f687882982f4f1d633dbd0
<JimCat> 人妖
<^k^> Cherrot, 什么性别的种类有哪些？  ㍧ 
<Cherrot> else if (touch(person)==凹)(...)else {^k^...}
<jiero> Cherrot: 。。。都是名花有主。。。
<Cherrot> jiero: 唉
<MaskRay> iGnome: 简单地说，就是有些系统必要的包是保留的；对于每个显式安装的包，它和被它递归依赖到的都保留；其他的自动删除
<iGnome> MaskRay: 是啊。我那句差不多就这目的。保留指定的包
<iGnome> 额。哈皮lp走了
<iGnome> happyaron:
<jiero> iGnome: 真的？
<iGnome> 啥真的
<jiero> 哈皮lp走了？ 什么意思？
<jiero> 哦
<jiero> 明白了。
<happyaron> jiero:  bug id 给我
<iGnome> 。。你
<happyaron> iGnome: 咋了？
<happyaron> jiero: 他啥意思？
<jiero> 没事没事。
<happyaron> 。。。不说全踢出去，lol
<jiero> happyaron: 没有 id。
<happyaron> jiero: 那报一个
<jiero> happyaron: 。。。怎么报。。。
<jiero> happyaron: 算了，我自己捣鼓一次 /etc/X11 里的文本。。。
<iGnome> 我说你lp为什么不说话，就走了。你激动啥
<iGnome> 好久没见她说话了
<jiero> happyaron: 我自己从不搞 /etc里的文件，只有别人提到我才动动。
<iGnome> 乖，把 roylez 搞下来吧。
<roylez> iGnome: .
<roylez> iGnome: /kick
<iGnome> 。。居然是醒的
<happyaron> roylez: 主席我现在支持你
<happyaron> lol
<Cherrot> roylez: 主席好~
<iGnome> 通常 roylez 上去，就变沉睡的小五郎。
<vic> roylez: 哭天喊地 拜主席
 * adam8157 围观
 * adam8157 哈哈
 * Cherrot 强势围观！
<iGnome> vic: 你这悲情的
<iGnome> 应该踢了 vic
<vic> iGnome: 可不咋的
<vic> iGnome: 踢我干啥
<OT_iux> ...
<iGnome> 居心不良
<vic> iGnome: 我咋居心不良了
<OT_iux> 你们管理员互相侵轧
<OT_iux> 真是令人寒心
 * Cherrot 主席护我不挂科~
<roylez> OT_iux: ...
<roylez> Cherrot: 你拜神吧..
<vic> roylez: 支持主席干掉神
<Kandu> iGnome: roylez 叫啥名字?(我忘了
<OT_iux> 难道不是互相侵轧，而是互相攻受
<OT_iux> OMG
<^k^> 新 Python/Php/Perl • 求助～EclipsePDT无法debug~ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=337606 安装好了 EclipsePDT 发现点run不会运行 得手动用网页打开php文件才行～ 而且也不能debug～ 我安了 xdebug 的啊～ 实在不知道咋办了。。。求帮助啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 ycsxxp — 2011-07-07 15:56
 * OT_iux 起了一身鸡皮疙瘩
<iGnome> vic: 你哭天喊地 拜主席。。明显意图不纯
<Cherrot> roylez: 神也拜过了~
<iGnome> Kandu: 叫乐乐
 * tusooa 还是支持神。perl-er
<vic> iGnome: 你咋知道的。。本想拜完就问问题的
<Kandu> iGnome: 张乐?
<iGnome> tusooa 这个好。
<iGnome> Kandu: 不能乱说
<vic> roylez: 主席哦，你的vim配置里的， m-h,j,k,l 这四个映射 那个m你是按的啥键？
<MaskRay> Kandu: r0bertz
<roylez> vic: alt
<vic> roylez: 那在终端里怎么不好使呢
<iGnome> 。居然映射m-hjkl
<vic> roylez: gvim可以
<stifler> 这一攻一受可没个头啊，只好开大了……
<jiero> happyaron: 好了，把 /etc/X11//xinit/xinput.d里的all_ALL  default-xim 改了，就好了。。。
<tusooa> \e9nd, 刚才fx又崩溃了
<iGnome> \e9nd.. 啥表情
<jiero> happyaron:  另外，招人 翻译 DarkTable 吧。
<jiero> happyaron: 那个是我见过界面最棒的Linux软件之一了。
<tusooa> iGnome: term里，按esc,9,n,d顺次的。
<tusooa> nnnnnnnnnd
<tusooa> 是这意思
<iGnome> .xmp is now used instead of .dt for sidecars
<iGnome> 表示啥嘛。 tusooa
<iGnome> 你经常这样输出的
<iGnome> jiero: 看图的花花肠子？
<Kandu> MaskRay: 呃，r0bertz 這兩個樂樂我搞不清了。
<jiero> iGnome: 恩。
<jiero> iGnome: 看图和变色用的。
<iGnome> 没视频介绍
<iGnome> 演示的视频
<iGnome> 估计资源消耗蛮厉害
 * Cherrot Bye Everyone~
<jiero> iGnome: 以前是的，所以我没说，今天下载了新版本很好了，所以就提议了。
<iGnome> 哦
<tusooa> iGnome: 就是nnnnnnnnnd啊。
<tusooa> iGnome: 简写\e9nd
<iGnome> tusooa: 。。。。你 nnnnnd
<iGnome> 还发明这样的写法。
<tusooa> s/n+d/\\e9nd/g
<iGnome> 我都一直不明白这意思
<tusooa> iGnome: 这不是发明的。自己到Term里试试，按esc,再输入9nd,不就是nnnnnnnnnd
<iGnome> 那不一定。而且，你在论坛也这样，谁理解到哦。
<stifler> .
<tusooa> .
<tusooa> ..
<iGnome> 𠀾
<jiero> Darktable的 边缘利用方式那个挺像 faststone image viewer
<Colin-shzsc> 看了下那个 darktable，感觉不管谁要翻译的话估计都得在摄影方面的一些术语上做做功课
<jiero> Colin-shzsc: 找人。
<stifler> 黑桌子？
<yunfan> 把错误流转移到stdout输出里 怎么写来着？
<Kandu> iGnome: 兩樂樂，總得知道姓吧
<Kandu> roylez: 主席貴姓?
<adam8157> yunfan: 2>&1
<yunfan> adam8157: 没起作用 我一开始就这样的
<stifler> king?
<adam8157> yunfan: 怎么会不起作用哦, 之前的错误流不是到stderr里么?
<yunfan> 用python 错误还是直接输出到了 term里
<yunfan> jyf@jyf:/tmp$ python mirrord.py  2>&1 > xx
<yunfan> Traceback (most recent call last):
<yunfan>   File "mirrord.py", line 24, in <module>
<iGnome> 。
<adam8157> ...
<MaskRay> yunfan: >xx 2>&1
<yunfan> MaskRay: 原来顺序还有讲究 nnd
<MaskRay> yunfan: >xx 2>&1 是把 fd 1 设置为文件 xx，然后 dup2(1,2)
<MaskRay> yunfan: 用描述符的变化来解释，不要用 重定向
<happyaron> jiero: 我收到邮件了，还没仔细想
<yunfan> MaskRay:  >> xx 2>&1 也可以吧？
<adam8157> MaskRay: 这样啊, 醍醐灌顶
<jiero> happyaron: 好的。
<MaskRay> yunfan: 可以
<yunfan> MaskRay: ok 不错
<tenzu> 码盲撸过
<stifler> 盲人可以摸象……大象
<^k^> 新 窗口管理器 • 怎么把主题复制到 ~/.themes http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=337611 怎么把主题复制到 ~/.themes，求解？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 rzge — 2011-07-07 16:39
<heiher> 怎么这么安静？
 * stifler 自从订阅了糗百之后，手机电池电量消耗的贼快……
<jiero> stifler: 哦。我的手机一天就没电了。。。
<roylez> stifler: 神马东东...
<jiero> stifler: 必须天天充电。。。
<stifler> roylez: 糗事百科，搞笑的
<heiher> 我的手机基本是半天充
<moriramar> tenzu: 你都碼盲了……你能再假點嗎？
<tenzu> moriramar: 我真的码盲,不忽悠
<jiero> moriramar: 。。。你不知道？
<stifler> jiero: 我的待机倒是好几天，一上网就悲剧
<tenzu> 罗姐懂我
<jiero> moriramar: 这里的码盲除了tenzu还有我。
<moriramar> jiero: 還有我
<stifler> me too
<jiero> stifler: 哦。没试过待机。
<stifler> jiero: 啥机子
<jiero> stifler: Nokia N900
<moriramar> 上個月因為手機沒電忘衝結果银行打信用卡催款電話找不到我人1個月……
<tenzu> 开3G费电,wifi也费电
<stifler> jiero: 好鸡啊
<jiero> stifler: :D
<moriramar> 我的滯納金呀！
<stifler> 我的是bb8700
<jiero> stifler: 我的第一部智能机，听说能上Linux就买了。别的什么都不知道。
<jiero> stifler: 其他手机我都不知道的说。。。
<stifler> jiero: 能上么？……
<jiero> stifler: Debian 完整版
<stifler> jiero: 爽
 * adam8157 快变成码盲了
<jiero> stifler: 其实没意义哦。多数软件不怎么支持触摸屏幕的。
<jiero> stifler: 这台机子有键盘竟然没alt键，气煞我也。
<stifler> jiero: 这个就需要你自力更生了
<jiero> stifler: 所以我发了求助帖子！
<jiero> 哈哈
<stifler> jiero: 自己写模拟键盘鼠标……
<jiero> stifler: 我是到处找人帮忙的
<iGnome> 没alt? 不会吧
<jiero> stifler: 什么？
<iGnome> 一个都没？
<jiero> iGnome: 对了，没alt，也没super
<stifler> jiero: 瞎猜的
<cfy> iGnome: 拜ee
<iGnome> 通常，压缩键盘，也留一个alt的啊
<stifler> jiero: 有EE在，怕什么
<iGnome> cfy: ..
<jiero> cfy:拜cfy
<cfy> jing: 拜我干啥...
<Kandu> cfy: 剛到家?
<roylez> iGnome: 癌菇沟
<cfy> Kandu: 嗯啊.刚刚经过杭州
<tusooa> Who is perl rebel
<iGnome> xmodmap 把f1改alt?
<iGnome> 啥
<jiero> iGnome: 可以用红外线口射击哦。 Doom
<jiero> iG
<iGnome> 红外。
<cfy> 怎么可能没alt?
<cfy> 求图
<jiero> cfy: 搜索N900 Nokia就有图了
<iGnome> tusooa: rebel?
<cfy> jiero: 手机啊....原来是手机....
<iGnome> jiero: 。你高级。 \e100nd
<yunfan> 终于解决了
<yunfan> python的logging sucks
<tusooa> ...
<iGnome> lol
<cfy> iGnome: 还不下班?!
<iGnome> 嘛。你来接班的？
<cfy> Kandu: 怎么想起翻译stow?
<jiero> N900 X-Ray - Transform your N900 into a mobile X-Ray machine
<cfy> iGnome: 都做啥的?
<jiero> N900 可以直接用 摄像头OCR的。。。
<iGnome> roylez: 咋罗姐去袋鼠国，就这么富有？
<cfy> jiero: ocr爽么?不如qrcode吧
<Kandu> cfy: LFSer 神器
<jiero> roylez: 。。。
<roylez> iGnome: ...
<jiero> iGnome: 富有？
<cfy> Kandu: 哦.我先看看你的翻译
<Kandu> cfy: 還有我 OPC 要用到 chroot 環境
<jiero> cfy: 不懂。
<iGnome> 丫丫的。新金山啊。 roylez 你居然没混好。
<Kandu> roylez: 主席?
<roylez> Kandu: ...
<cfy> jiero: ocr不是识别么?识别起来肯定有难度啊
<tusooa> 新金山。。。
<cfy> jiero: 如果有条件弄成qrcode,再读取就不错咯
<iGnome> cfy: 名片扫描的，效果很好的。
<iGnome> 下班
 * cfy qrcode还有容错的
<jiero> cfy: 能直接读barcode
<jiero> cfy: 我不懂 那些。
<cfy> jiero: 哦.不太了解barcode
<MaskRay> Kandu: 还有个 modules.sf.net
<sikao_lfs> http://bbs1.people.com.cn/postDetail.do?id=110616033&boardId=2    田万昌无论如何想不到，自己有一天会成为所谓的“不稳定因素”。作为贵州省六盘水市前副市长、政协副主席，田主抓六盘水市公检法工作多年，维稳曾是其日常 工作的重要内容。但是，由于两年前女儿田小龙被强奸一案迟迟得不到解决，田万昌最终不得不带妻女进京上访，成为六盘水维稳官员
<sikao_lfs> 案件发生在2009年1月8日。田万昌的女儿田小龙称，当天她在贵阳被人强奸，施暴人为贵州省政协常委、青利集团董事长周世立。在收集到足够充分的证据后，田小龙向当地警局报案，但立案后至今调查无果。
<alvin_rxg> sikao_lfs: 您也想被 wzssyqa 踢呢？
<sikao_lfs> alvin_rxg: 刚在人民网强国论坛上看到的。
<Kandu> MaskRay: 感謝推薦
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 请问我这样有错吗？为什么不能执行？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=337612 我写了一个小脚本.要用到shell数组，可是怎么也不能对数组赋值，以下是代码： Code: index=0 for  split   in    $parameters do            array[$index] = $split            let    index++ done 运行时错误提示如下： Quote: array[0]: command not found ...
<Colin-shzsc>  
<Colin-shzsc> 方才不小心发了个空行……请无视
<XwinX>  
<stifler>  
<cfy>   
<alvin_rxg>  
<moriramar> 你們這是要玩哪出呀？
<stifler> 玩哪出啊（哪出是个女的）
<alvin_rxg> http://imagebin.org/index.php?mode=image&id=161915 <== ppstream 遗留问题，改如何解决？
<alvin_rxg> fine。解决了…… fuseumount..
<alvin_rxg> fine。解决了…… fusemount..
<sikao_lfs>    
<MaskRay>  /join #gentoo
<ytx> 要ubuntu能升级成debian6就好了.
<happyaron> ytx: 重装
<ytx> happyaron: 什么都配置好了.... ....
<Evanescence>  
<Evanescence>  
<Evanescence>  
<Evanescence>  
<Evanescence>  
<ytx> 吃不消啊.
<happyaron> ytx: 把配置文件保存下来
<^k^> Evanescence: .. ..
<ytx> 有没其它好玩的频道啊.
<ytx> 老聊电脑问题 取不到老婆的.
<jpegreader> 多谈谈股票呢？
<roylez> 也娶不到老婆的
<ytx> 股票算了吧.不如谈谈凤姐呢.
<sikao_lfs> ytx: 估计玩linux的人一般都是玩电脑的。。。。。。。其他频道能否凑到人还是个大问题。。。。。
<jpegreader> 我跟身边的人说IRC，他们都不当回事啊……
<ytx> 电脑界据说linuxer最有幽默. . . . . .有空八八其它东西吧.
<alvin_rxg> 真 tm 奇怪了， ppstream 用 fuse 挂载了 /tmp/fuse，为啥关闭之后没有 umount 呢……
<cfy> Kandu: 看繁体好累啊.....
<cfy> alvin_rxg: bug.....
<cfy> XD
<jpegreader> 怎样去掉ibus的拼写检查啊？
<cfy> jpegreader: 干吗要当回事?
<cfy> jpegreader: 我说lisp,也没人当回事T_T
 * Oicebot 轻轻地给cfy递上一张洁白的手绢。 R7
<Kandu> cfy: 嗯，好累啊
<ytx> 为虾米我天涯回帖弹出验证码框没办法输入呢?
<cfy> Kandu: ....
<sikao_lfs> alvin_rxg: SSHFS ????     mounting   sshfs [user@]host:[dir] mountpoint [options]
<sikao_lfs> unmounting    fusermount -u mountpoint
<Evanescence> 怎么去掉一个单词后面的所有标点？用cut，sed，awk都可以
<jpegreader> 现在拼出来的每句话下面都有红线，受够了……
<ytx> 切.#debian-cn就我一个人的.
<sikao_lfs> ytx: 进#debian-zh试试
<ytx> sikao_lfs: 一样.
<happyaron> ytx: #debian-zh @ OFTC
<ytx> 悲观了.linux这东西没人有的呢.
<alpha080> What'up, guys
<sikao_lfs> ytx: 哦，不好意思。我忘记了我irc登录了2个不同的服务器群。。。。。。。我另外一个帐号是登录到irc.oftc.net的
<cfy> sikao_lfs: faint......
<sikao_lfs> ytx: 你试试irc登录到irc.oftc.net然后进入#debian-zh
 * adam8157 等了一天都没等到
<ytx> sikao_lfs: 端口是多少?
<sikao_lfs> ytx: 6667
<cfy> happyaron: sikao_lfs: 貌似被邀请才能加入啊?
 * cfy afk
<sikao_lfs> 奇怪啊，我从来没注册过。随便进的啊。。。。。。。
<sikao_lfs> 其实也没多少人。才20个。一般也没人说话。。。。。。缺人气。。。。。
<ytx> 其实应该BBS发帖好点.以后有人遇到同样的问题就不用到处问了.
<alpha080> 论坛里面成千上万的帖子问的是同一个问题
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 好消息11.10的alpha-2终于发布了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=337620 好消息啊 http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/oneiric/alpha-2/ 终于出来啦 统计信息: 发表于 由 vfate_linux — 2011-07-07 18:05
<pocoyo> 有人迷有
 * pocoyo` 操
<cfy> pocoyo: 没有
<alpha080> None here but bots
<pocoyo> alpha080: 你好,bot .
<cfy> alpha080: bot兄
<alpha080> pocoyo: hi,badboy
<pocoyo> alpha080: 你是 badgirl
<alpha080> cfy: hi, brother
<pocoyo> cfy: 真是奇怪 monaco字体在 linux 14号的字体下显示跟win下完全不一样
<krfantasy> 我想知道为什么淘宝上连VPN都没的卖。。。
<jpegreader> TG要求不能卖？
<jpegreader> pocoyo：会不会是次像素渲染的原因？
<krfantasy> 可能是政府搞得。。。
<krfantasy> 我很郁闷现在，GFW封了一大批网站，现在想买VPN，却。。。
<Kandu> krfantasy: 直接買就好了唄
<pocoyo> jpegreader: 也许你说得对哈。我倒没有试。
<Kandu> krfantasy: 這個不錯，不限流量 http://is.gd/13bUG1
<krfantasy> Kandu: 我看看
<alpha080> 他没 vpn,所以登不了vpn网站。。。。
<jpegreader> Kandu：速度如何？
<Kandu> alpha080: 那個不用翻牆的
<Kandu> jpegreader: 我測試了一個月，看 Youtube 480p 流暢
<jpegreader> Kandu：linux怎样用vpn 呢？我只会ssh……
<krfantasy> Kandu: 我也想问这个，linux下怎么用？
<Kandu> 我也不知道
<jpegreader> ……
<krfantasy> 蛋疼了
 * Oicebot 说：krfantasy你平时让它运动太多了……
<krfantasy> Oicebot: 最近种子都没了，想运动都没欲望
<jpegreader> 为啥种子没了？
<Kandu> cfy: 看過 docbook 么?
<OT_> Oh,忘记关掉单位的irc了……
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu11.04网速怎么和蜗牛一样啊上网都有问题更新源都是700b/S求救求救 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=337623 我在网上看到说修改DNSMASQ 安装dnsmasq 命令: sudo apt-get install dnsmasq 。。。。最后来了句没有找到安装包..这个我还自己下载安装后还是现实没有找到安装包.....编辑dnsmasq的配置文件 命令: s ...
<ouyuu> 单位电脑弄个ssh，然后登陆上去ssh上通过screen上irc，就能24小时在线了
<cfy> Kandu: 什么的docbook?
<losses1> 今天这么安静啊
<OT_iux> ouyuu: 恩…… 我刚ssh上去，把单位的irc干掉了
<losses1> = =
<losses1> 这么狠
<OT_iux> ouyuu: xchat又不能跑在screen里
<cfy> OT_iux: ghost可以直接干
<OT_iux> cfy: 我单位那irc有断线重连，被ghost踢掉的，一会会连回来
<OT_iux> cfy: 而且……我同时挂着3个irc服务器
<OT_iux> cfy: 一个一个ghost真麻烦
<cfy> OT_iux: .......
<OT_iux> cfy: 直接pkill算了
<cfy> OT_iux: 你这个,真是......
<cfy> T_T
 * Oicebot 轻轻地给cfy递上一张洁白的手绢。 R9
<OT_iux> cfy: 咋了？
<cfy> OT_iux: 测试bot....
<OT_iux> ^^;
<OT_iux> !dieto cfy老爷
 * Oicebot OT_iux给cfy老爷点了第[64]道菜：用鹫马肉丝与蛇马子、花生及大麦熬出来的汤。
<Kandu> cfy: stow /osc/stow/stow.xml
<cfy> Kandu: 哪里?
<tusooa> !dieto Oicebot这小子
<lubotu2> tusooa: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cfy> Kandu: 我直接翻译出来好了.到时候你审核一下
 * Oicebot tusooa给Oicebot这小子点了第[6]道菜：油煎的野生动物肉配上捣碎的芜菁，上面淋满了肉汁。
<tusooa> Oicebot: hehe,
<tusooa> !jrrp
 * Oicebot tusooa今日的人品指数：[>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>] 10.44% (Lv3)
<tusooa> \e100nd
<tusooa> !dieto Oicebot这小子
<lubotu2> tusooa: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
 * Oicebot tusooa给Oicebot这小子点了第[96]道菜：咖哩羊肉配白饭及豌豆，附一般酒或是烈莱姆酒。
<OT_iux> tusooa: 可以跟一个数字作第三个参数，来指定某道特定的菜
<tusooa> lubotu2: Yes, I know that you're a VERY STUPID BOT.
<lubotu2> tusooa: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<OT_iux> !dieto tusooa 44
 * Oicebot OT_iux给tusooa点了第[44]道菜：炖老鼠肉。
<tusooa> OT_iux: .....
<OT_iux> 数字范围00 - 99
<tusooa> !dieto OT_iux 44
 * Oicebot tusooa给OT_iux点了第[44]道菜：炖老鼠肉。
<OT_iux> 超过范围，不是数字，没有参数，则随机给出菜名
<tusooa> ...
<tusooa> OT_iux: 这太bt了。
<OT_iux> tusooa: 试试编号13的菜。 用形如 !diet 13 的命令可以给自己点菜
<Kandu> cfy: 好的
<tusooa> OT_iux: 你自己试吧。
<tusooa> !diet 13
 * Oicebot tusooa点了第[13]道菜：细薄的鱼干，配上绿色豌豆与调味的苹果汁。
<OT_iux> tusooa: 不错吧。
<tusooa> OT_iux: ...
<tusooa> \e100nd. To #tusooa, don't play with a bot here.
<tusooa> Oicebot: send yourself to #tusooa.
<tusooa> Oicebot: /join #tusooa
<tusooa> 这里的bot,是会被3x的。
<pocoyo> 这个win下的emacs真奇怪 文件夹命名成 图片的时候 就进不去 。命名成别的汉字的时候就可以
<jpegreader> linux下有什么下http比较好使的软件？
<OT_iux> @@ Firefox
<OT_iux> Chrome
<jpegreader> 火狐自带速度比较慢
<OT_iux> Opera...
<jpegreader> 我试试……
<cfy> http?
<cfy> client or server
<pocoyo> cfy: 这个win下的emacs真奇怪 文件夹命名成 图片的时候 就进不去 。命名成别的汉字的时候就可以
<jpegreader> cfy：client
<cfy> jpegreader: opera
<jpegreader> got it
<namoamitafo> jpegreader: 你用啥Fx
<namoamitafo> jpegreader: Fx 5?
<namoamitafo> cfy: Opera好?
<alpha080> Maybe firefox 7
<jpegreader> 确实是5……
<namoamitafo> jpegreader: 上vimperator / pentadactyl吧
<jpegreader> namoamitafo：上过，开始挺爽，后来看flash就不爽了……而且在中文输入法模式下有bug
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • $HOME目录在哪里？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=337628 装了OpenTTD，中文乱码，网上教程说修改$HOME/.openttd/openttd.cfg配置里的字体，不过我找了半天没招到.openttd目录，别说这个.目录，其他的.目录也一个都没看到啊。。。怎么回事。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 490448265 — 2011-07-07 19:32
 * Oicebot 叹气...不是吧,又乱码了?! 试试将文件->选项->irc->信息控制里, 把"多字节字符" 勾起来?
<OT_iux> = =
<OT_iux> .oicebot off
<cfy> namoamitafo: 当然
<namoamitafo> cfy: 介绍介绍, 有vim keybinding?
<cfy> namoamitafo: 应该有吧,不过改键对于opera来说很简单
<pocoyo> !4w
<namoamitafo> cfy: 我希望像vimperator那样有多模式等等
<cfy> namoamitafo: 我都不知道vimperator
<pocoyo> namoamitafo: 啥叫多模式
<namoamitafo> cfy: 主要你不用vim, 没感觉
<cfy> namoamitafo: 嗯,是啊.
<happyaron> 去#ubuntu-cn-ot玩4w？
<namoamitafo> MaskRay`: 你怎么实现heap-dijkstra的? 搞链表和heap映射还是直接heap
<MaskRay`> namoamitafo: 映射，或者允许一个顶点出现在堆里多次
<zss> g
<namoamitafo> MaskRay`: 允许多次比较简单? 我上次听Cocular说了有这种方法.
<namoamitafo> MaskRay`: 说效率没低多少
<cfy> Kandu: 我翻译的不好......先说一下...
<cfy> Kandu: 自己好没底啊....
<MaskRay`> namoamitafo: 嗯
<Kandu> cfy: 嗯，确实不好
<Kandu> cfy: 不过，肯定比我强多了
<cfy> Kandu: The configuration instructions for Perl 4 misleadingly state that some occult means are used under AFS to transport files from their installation tree to their run-time tree.
<cfy> Kandu: 这个state是啥意思?
<cfy> 还有occult
<namoamitafo> MaskRay`: 多次最多几次
<MaskRay`> namoamitafo: |E| 次
<cfy> Kandu: 条件么?
<namoamitafo> MaskRay`: 总共?
<namoamitafo> MaskRay`: 看个题
<namoamitafo> MaskRay`: a[0..n-1] = {-1}, push(x) { 随机选取一个i在0..n-1中; while (a[i] != -1) i = (i + 1) % n; a[i] = x}; 现在做push(1); push(2); ...; push(k); 求a[0]所在的非-1连续段(看成一个环)长度的数学期望.
<Kandu> cfy: state 應是“說明”
<Kandu> cfy: AFS 是什麼東西?
<MaskRay`> namoamitafo: 不会
<namoamitafo> MaskRay`: 题意明白不
<MaskRay`> namoamitafo: 如果 a[0]==-1，那么就是 0？
<namoamitafo> MaskRay`: 对
<MaskRay`> namoamitafo: 否则是往左往右扩展得到的非 -1 段？
<namoamitafo> MaskRay`: 还可以向反向扩展, 因为看成环
<MaskRay`> namoamitafo: 不会
<cfy> Kandu: 哦.原来是动词.....
<cfy> Kandu: 不清楚.貌似是install一样的东西吧
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu如何安装下载的login window http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=337633 更改主题里选择在线获取更多,然后看到一个login window,下载之后将它解压发现里面是一些图片和一个.desktop文件,没有readme- -,本人绝对菜鸟,不知道如何让这个文件生效,有没有人帮个忙哈. 统计信息: 发表于 由 brisk — 2011-07-07 20:31
<cfy> Kandu: 真的好麻烦啊.而且我觉得有用到perl知识么...
<Kandu> cfy: 都是些我不知道的名詞和工具
<Kandu> cfy: 於是就請 Perler 來了
<cfy> Kandu: 貌似下面几段会简单一点
<BlackZ> lk
<Guest27649> nick
<Guest27649> sdf
<ytx> 这下出大问题了... ...
<ytx> sudo nvidia-xconfig
<ytx> Using X configuration file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf".
<ytx> Backed up file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf' as '/etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup'
<ytx> New X configuration file written to '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<ytx> 请问这个问题怎么整啊.搜一天了.
<NoIE> ytx: 正常提示信息啊？
<ytx> sudo nvidia-xconfig 之后出来上面那一段.
<ytx> 重启估计进不了系统.
<NoIE> 就是说生成了一个配置文件，可以用了。
<NoIE> 应该不会。
<ytx> 重启试试装上驱动没有.
<ytx> è°¢.
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 我一不小心 sudu chmod 777 /* http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=337636 为了该用户权限，一不小心就（如题所示） 上网查找了方法。可以用 Code: getfacl -R / > file.txt 将为改动的机器里的文件权限拷贝到 file.txt，再用： Code: setfacl --restore file.txt 到问题机器中改正。 有没有好心人能运行代码： Code: getfacl -R /bin /boot /cd ...
<zhangkaixuan> firefox8 a都出来了。。。。。。。.
<sikao_lfs1> 广东一伙劫匪在抢劫银行时说了一句至理名言：“通通不许动，钱是国家的，命是自己的！”大家都一声不吭躺倒。劫匪望了一眼躺在桌上四肢朝天的出纳小姐，说：“请你躺文明些！这是抢劫，又不是强奸！”劫匪回去后。其中一个新来的劫匪说，老大，我们赶快数一下抢了多少。那老劫匪说：“你傻啊？这么多，你要数到什么时候啊？今天æ
<sikao_lfs1>   
<sikao_lfs1>      最后， 新闻联播播出：特大抢劫案件也告破，几名劫匪在追捕中当场被击毙，另有500万已被劫匪挥霍，无法追回。行长和局长笑而不语.
<cfy> Kandu: http://paste2.org/p/1507182
<^k^> sikao_lfs1:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过5行贴至 paste.ubuntu.com 或 code.bulix.org 图片帖至 kimag.es
<cece> .
<Kandu> cfy: 非常感谢 :D 明天继续讨论
<Kandu> cfy: 非常感谢 :D 明天继续讨论
<cfy> Kandu: 你先看下
<cfy> Kandu: 好 :)
<stifler> hi all
<^k^> stifler, 好  ㍭ 
<sikao_lfs1> 这个k的时间到底使用的是什么字体啊。。。。。。。一直很纳闷。。。。
<lainme> sikao_lfs1: 我这里都是方块。。
<Stifler> lainme: 我这可以显示，但是样子怪怪的……
<sikao_lfs1> lainme: 我能勉强认出时间。但是这种字体是第一次遇到。
<Wiallim> 有人知道哪有谈论自动机，计算理论的频道？
<Stifler> 问作者吧
<freeayu> 服务器的 话，选择debian，还 是  centos, rhel
<sikao_lfs1> freeayu: 一般很多人推荐是centos。。。。。
<freeayu> 为何了
<iGnome> sikao_lfs1: 就是12点啥的。和字体无关
<freeayu> yum 始络不如APT强大
<euroford> sikao_lfs1: 这些字都在GB18030标准中，任何字体都有的
<iGnome> iDracaena: .
<sikao_lfs1> euroford: 哦，这么说操作过去windows里复制过字体的都能看到。。。。。。
<namoamitafo> euroford: 我没
<euroford> sikao_lfs1: 可以试试
<iGnome> 字体不全的，都没有。没fontconfig的替代的，也没有。
<pocoyo> lainme: 我这里 就有一个认不出来。
<euroford> ㏦
<sikao_lfs1> lainme: 哈哈，根据大家的发言，可以知道你的linux系统没有从windows里复制过字体。我反正很早前就干过。
<TaoKY> 78?
<euroford> 看到7日了吗？
<namoamitafo> euroford: 啥字体有你这字
<sikao_lfs1> euroford: 看到了。、
<TaoKY> 我看像78
<euroford> ㋆㏦
<pocoyo> lainme: monaco就可以显示吧
<alvin_rxg> http://uploadpie.com/vZl5S <== this?
<euroford> 7月7日
<euroford> 著名的一天
<TaoKY> ？
<pocoyo> euroford: 没人提 都没人记得
<TaoKY> 哦，对
<TaoKY> 想起来了
<pocoyo> TaoKY: 昨天的接吻节 你肯定记得
<TaoKY> ？
<TaoKY> 不知到
<TaoKY> 不知道
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • totem播放youtube搜出来的视频时，弹出“GStreamer遇到了常规支持库错误“，求解决办法。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=337639 在右侧栏里搜youtube视频，能够搜出结果，只是要播放时，弹出“GStreamer遇到了常规支持库错误“，求解决办法，谢谢各位！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 wangzked — 2011-07-07 21:34
<alvin_rxg> 🀀 🀁 🀂 🀃 🀄 🀅 🀆
<^k^> alvin_rxg:say 🀀 🀁 🀂 🀃 🀄 🀅 🀆 in 方法名 upcase 未找到 ? We use UTF-8 !
<iGnome> euroford: 哪里找出来的。这都收集
<euroford> gucharmap
<lainme> pocoyo: 没找到这字体
<iGnome> 🀀🀁🀂🀃🀄🀅🀪
<^k^> iGnome:say 🀀🀁🀂🀃🀄🀅🀪 in 方法名 upcase 未找到 ? We use UTF-8 !
<iGnome> 󰀍
<iGnome> 这个我这不显示了。
<iGnome> 我的招财进宝
<alvin_rxg> 🀇 一万
<euroford> iGnome: 看不到啊
<^k^> alvin_rxg:say 🀇 一万 in 方法名 upcase 未找到 ? We use UTF-8 !
<iGnome> 以前都显示的。nnnnd
<TaoKY> 看得到
<iGnome> TaoKY: 招财进宝的，你看得到？
<pocoyo> iGnome: 显示不出来。
<TaoKY> 看得到
<TaoKY> 一万呀
<iGnome> 。啥
<TaoKY> 🀇
<^k^> TaoKY:say 🀇 in 方法名 upcase 未找到 ? We use UTF-8 !
<soiamso> iGnome: 字体问题
<iGnome> 截图看下。
<alvin_rxg> iGnome: http://www.fileformat.info/info/unicode/char/f000d/browsertest.htm  <== 15号星球？
<iGnome> 不是一万吧。
<pocoyo> 发个图看看。
<soiamso> iGnome: 是一万
<pocoyo> iGnome: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/86925
<euroford> TaoKY: K先生说了，你这个不是utf8的字
<iGnome> pocoyo: 你不显示的，贴啥
<soiamso> euroford: K 算法有问题， utf8 是编码，而不是范围
<pocoyo> iGnome: 你显示？
<soiamso> euroford: K 应该说这不是 unicode
<iGnome> http://eexpress.oldblog.ubuntu.org.cn/2007/07/23/42/
<^k^> ⇪ title: ☎ EEXPRESS » Blog Archive » 招财进宝
<iGnome> 在这里
<iGnome> 谁可以显示的
<iGnome> gimp里面可以
<pocoyo>  iGnome: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/86926 还是不显示。
<MaskRay`> Kandu: 看一下 lndir
<alvin_rxg> iGnome: 0xf3b0 private use; 0x808d 肍
<soiamso> iGnome: gnome-terminal , 也可以用
<euroford> 🀇
<^k^> euroford:say 🀇 in 方法名 upcase 未找到 ? We use UTF-8 !
<euroford> 一万还真没
<alvin_rxg> &#56192;&#56333;
<iGnome> alvin_rxg: 你显示这的，不对
<iGnome> 似乎以前是楷体，可以显示
<iGnome> ukai
<iGnome> soiamso: 你的终端，显示了？
<euroford> 文泉驿中有
<soiamso> iGnome: 10.04 原始配置
<iGnome> 是以前的某版本之前，都可以显示。应该不是10
<iGnome> soiamso: 截图看下
<soiamso> iGnome: imagemagick 截图命令是 ？
<iGnome> import
<euroford> 🁇
<^k^> euroford:say 🁇 in 方法名 upcase 未找到 ? We use UTF-8 !
<euroford> 是不是IRC服务器识别utf8有问题?
<iGnome> 客户端才有关
<iGnome> 轟淼驫龘
<MaskRay`> iGnome: import -screen 要指针点一下，怎么避免？
<soiamso> http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/86927
<euroford> 这都行
<iGnome> MaskRay: 延时？ -screen是啥
<iGnome> soiamso: 咋是一万呢。。。。天哦
<MaskRay`> iGnome: import -frame -window root ?
<soiamso> euroford: 不是吧， K 的网络一向有被监控，删改的嫌疑
<MaskRay`> import -window root ?
<iGnome> 没道理编码会变阿。 0xF3 0xB0 0×80 0×8D
<NoIE> http://jandan.net/2011/07/07/ape-an-ak47.html
<iGnome> MaskRay: import t.png
<soiamso> iGnome: 不应该是一万吗？
<iGnome> soiamso: 应该是招财进宝阿
<euroford> 编码确实没变，我再贴回来，是正常的
<soiamso> iGnome: 你用 python 编码发一次
<iGnome> 自己转吧。
<MaskRay`> iGnome: 这个要单击的
<iGnome> 估计现在的版本，都不显示了。
<soiamso> iGnome: 字体库问题吧
<iGnome> MaskRay: 是阿
<iGnome> soiamso: 除开ukai改了。
<euroford> 这些字在输入框中都是好的，回车后就不行了
<soiamso> euroford: 什么客户端？
<euroford> empathy
<iGnome> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=332778
<^k^> ⇪ title: 对不起,感觉是个水贴
<soiamso> euroford: 客户端问题？
<euroford> 应该是，或者gtk的问题
<euroford> gedit都是对的
<soiamso> euroford: 都是用pango 的，肯定是客户端的问题了
<CyrusYzGTt> 我這裏都能顯示
 * ^k^ 3.0-3-generic #4-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jul 1 08:20:41 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu oneiric (development branch) 
<CyrusYzGTt> ^k^§ kernel都 3.0-rc6了
<euroford> 希望没有大的变化最好
<iGnome> CyrusYzGTt: 显示的一万？
<CyrusYzGTt> iGnome§ 嗯，XD，，，叔叔
<iGnome> 那不对的。
<chinese> 🀇
<CyrusYzGTt> 東南西北
<euroford> pidgin是对的
<iGnome> 看 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=332778 那就是在inkscape里面准备改的，正确的字。
<chinese> 🀀🀁🀂🀃
<^k^> chinese:say 🀀🀁🀂🀃 in 方法名 upcase 未找到 ? We use UTF-8 !
<iGnome> 字库不统一了。那扩展区
<euroford> 我这里，empathy有问题，pidgin是对的
<soiamso> iGnome: 你发到加密版块了？
<CyrusYzGTt> ...我沒有 註冊，，我記得被小葉子給刪除了我的帳號，，一年前
<iGnome> euroford: 估计是empathy上面的显示，使用的webkit的控件，导致的
<iGnome> 不完全遵循fontconfig
<euroford> 还真没看过empathy的实现
<^k^> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<CyrusYzGTt> ䷀
<iGnome> 㵘燚
<euroford> 都能看到
<c933103> ……chinese發的所有字都看不到…btw初到本頻請多指教…
<TaoKY> 我用的是Pidgin
<losses1> http://www.facebook.com/XIEDUO
<iGnome> 看到，才正常嘛
<losses1> 有看过的么
<^k^> ⇪ title: time out . IN gettitle
<losses1> 这家伙写的扯版卖火柴的小女孩
<CyrusYzGTt> losses1§ 我這裏登錄很麻煩
<losses1> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMTgyMDIwMjE2.html
<losses1> 这个呢
<iGnome> losses1: 你来推销的？
<losses1> 没
<losses1> 感觉很好玩- -
<iGnome> 还是来查别人翻墙的？
<losses1> = =
<CyrusYzGTt> ␆
<losses1> 有不会翻墙的么？
<iGnome> 你新人，就来这套。怀疑。
<CyrusYzGTt> losses1§ 吾
<losses1> =-=
<losses1> 我新人？
<losses1> = =!
<losses1> 我可以理解成笑话么……
<iGnome> 是阿。没见过你说话。
<CyrusYzGTt> 𐎱
<iGnome> CyrusYzGTt: 这个，奇特。
<iGnome> 兲兲
<CyrusYzGTt> iGnome§ 是希臘的
<iGnome> 𠀾 这个你没吧。
<chinese> 还是用pidgin吧，都可以看到
<CyrusYzGTt> 是不是 上面是 不 下面是 會
<iGnome> 是阿
<CyrusYzGTt> 哦，，，，
<iGnome> 我发一个你们没有的
<CyrusYzGTt> 好
<iGnome>  ⡎⠑ ⢇⢸ ⣏⡱ ⡇⢸ ⢎⡑ ⢇⢸ ⢉⠝ ⡎⠑ ⢹⠁ ⢹⠁
<iGnome>  ⠣⠔  ⠇ ⠇⠱ ⠣⠜ ⠢⠜  ⠇ ⠮⠤ ⠣⠝ ⠸  ⠸
<CyrusYzGTt> 我這裏顯示。。。
<soiamso> iGnome: 有中文的吗？
<CyrusYzGTt>  ⡎⠑ ⢇⢸ ⣏⡱ ⡇⢸ ⢎⡑ ⢇⢸ ⢉⠝ ⡎⠑ ⢹⠁
<iGnome> 难道都安装了toilet字体？ nnnnnnd
<CyrusYzGTt> 字太小了。。
<iGnome> soiamso: 这可没中文。
<soiamso> iGnome: 默认就有的。。
<iGnome> 没人作
<chinese> ⥿
<iGnome> 我记得要安装。
<chinese> ⥾
<alvin_rxg> 㲎
<iGnome> 钩子
<iGnome> 。。 alvin_rxg
<Stifler> 毛
<alvin_rxg> 𣬠𣬶
<alvin_rxg> 〇
<iGnome> 某一个区，不显示
<CyrusYzGTt> ... alvin_rxg 你打 幾  巴 。。。。。dir talk
<iGnome> ⤗⤗⤗ alvin_rxg
<alvin_rxg> AB?_?
<CyrusYzGTt> 還大了圓圈
<alvin_rxg> ?_?
<chinese> ⨃
<iGnome> chinese: 这死家伙。。 hehe
<chinese> ⨀
<CyrusYzGTt> 其實只要安裝了 CJK -ABC系列的字體就可以了
<iGnome> 只是要人去找阿
<alvin_rxg> B
<iGnome> ✤✺✽✿❆
<CyrusYzGTt> 或者  uming 和 ukai字體
<alvin_rxg> 亻
<CyrusYzGTt> ...都打部首了
<TaoKY> ……
<ytx> - -
<Stifler> ❤
<iGnome> c҈y҈r҈u҈s҈y҈z҈g҈t҈t҈
<c933103> 氵貝刂言式
<alvin_rxg> 口氵每
<iGnome> c933103: 这个好
<CyrusYzGTt> iGnome§ ... ^k^ 的代碼還能用？？
<ytx> 𣬠𣬶我只有这个显示不好.要装什么字体?
<iGnome> 不知道。自己问
<TaoKY> 我也显示不出来
<c933103> ytx 我也看不到
<alvin_rxg> ytx: 我这边是 simsunb
<ytx> 其它的行.
<CyrusYzGTt> ytx§ wqy所有系列字體也可以的
<ytx> 就这一个显示不了.
<iGnome> ʇʇƃzʎsnɹʎɔ
<Stifler> ※◎♂♀︿→←〓℃‰☆§№△◇□◆
<ytx> 楼上也行.
<iGnome> ytx: 估计是一个区。不是一个字
<CyrusYzGTt> iGnome§ 這麼喜歡跟我玩倒立。。。。
<Stifler> -.-
<Stifler> 69么
<CyrusYzGTt> 最好是 unicode的字體
<iGnome> http://imagebin.org/161947
<CyrusYzGTt> iGnome§ 我有你些的 font-img腳本
<CyrusYzGTt> s/些/寫
<alvin_rxg> simsunb => http://www.stud.fh-hannover.de/~ren/rrr/simsunb.ttf
<c933103> Android不root好像不能安字體？
<iGnome> CyrusYzGTt: .
<CyrusYzGTt> iGnome§ 該改進下代碼。。。
<iGnome> 没改的
<CyrusYzGTt> iGnome§ 試試，加個粒子效果。。
<TaoKY> 对，android不root没法改字体
<namoamitafo> CyrusYzGTt: wqy可以?
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitafo§ 嗯，所有系列，包括那個微米黑
<namoamitafo> CyrusYzGTt: 我就wqy啊, 无法显示你们那种方框
<CyrusYzGTt> namoamitafo§ ...額，，，，，，
<win7> hi all one
<roylez_> iGnome: .
<namoamitafo> 诸如䷀
<iGnome> ꙬꙬꙬꙬ
<CyrusYzGTt> yum install cjk-*
<iGnome> ꙮ
<CyrusYzGTt> iGnome§ 你有四對胸。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> 還有個菊花。。。。。
<iGnome> ⚣
<CyrusYzGTt> ...
<iGnome> ູ
<alvin_rxg> 3~/qui
<tusooa> ...
<cece> y/quit
<tusooa> 这fx,只开3个tab,就崩
<namoamitafo> 这么糟糕? 我这里很正常啊
<tusooa> namoamitafo: Arch, fvwm, fx5.0
<namoamitafo> tusooa: 和wm有啥关系?
<Inode_LF> e17
<namoamitafo> e17能和fvwm比么
<tusooa> \e100nd,这笨兔论坛，现在又上不去了。代理也不行。只好上twitter了。
<tusooa> General Error
<tusooa> SQL ERROR [ mysqli ]
<tusooa> Can't connect to MySQL server on '192.168.250.199' (110) [2003]
<tusooa> An sql error occurred while fetching this page. Please contact an administrator if this problem persists.
<tusooa> 这啥意思
<tenzu_> 论坛挂了?
<tusooa> 那ip怎么会是 192.168.250.199
<namoamitafo> 局域网内部
<tusooa> PING forum.ubuntu.org.cn (76.164.231.50) 56(84) bytes of data.
<tusooa> er,笨兔论坛。
<tusooa> 。。。
<tenzu_> 也许一夜又在搞啥
 * tusooa 试试forum.ubuntu.com.cn
<tenzu_> 也不行
<MaskRay`> 我也不行
<tusooa> 那也报General Error
<tusooa> Your Tweets360 nnd怎么会是这个数
<lilydjwg> General Error too
<MaskRay`> 刚才是 502
<cfy> sql server坏了呀...
<lilydjwg> Connect cdn.ubuntu.org.cn:8111 error!
<cfy> 谁有oneleaf手机号码.....
<tusooa> 早不error，晚不error,偏要在这个时候error
<tenzu_> 几分钟前还能连接的
<cfy> happyaron: 论坛挂了...
 * cfy afk
<tusooa> tenzu_: 就是。
<lilydjwg> 我刚收到邮件通知，打开链接，然后发现论坛挂掉了
<tusooa> firefox: 都是你，刚才叫你crash
<tenzu_> gmail上跟一夜说了
<MaskRay`> 刚想用 net-proxy/autoproxy 呢
<tenzu_> 擦,gtalk,怎么说了个gmail
<tusooa> 现在的办法，C-c m,找oneleaf的邮件。
<tusooa> MaskRay`: 啥autoproxy?笨兔论坛加速？
<namoamitafo> Linux下有啥gtalk用?
<tusooa> MaskRay`: 对这个错误貌似没用。
<lilydjwg> namoamitafo: empathy, pidgin, irssi-xmpp, oneteam, etc...
<tenzu_> 不是cdnproxy么
<tenzu_> 鸡血补丁
<tenzu_> 老大说:是,我正在看
<zkwlx> 今天，7.7，是不是论坛事变了
<MaskRay`> tusooa: 刚想体验，结果不能上了
<namoamitafo> lilydjwg: pidgin是用XMPP, 有SSL么
<tusooa> \e100nd,没翻到oneleaf的。
<MaskRay`> microcai 的 autoproxy
<namoamitafo> lilydjwg: pidgin上gtalk记得是XMPP
<lilydjwg> namoamitafo: 除了中文版 gtalk 外都支持 SSL 的啊
<lilydjwg> namoamitafo: gtalk 本来用的就是 xmpp
<tusooa> MaskRay`: 这都能进portage
<namoamitafo> lilydjwg: 如果要视频聊天啥呢
<ok1234> MaskRay:< 好
<ilovezoe> 服务器返回错误:
<ilovezoe>    503 Service Unavailable (?).
<ok1234> namoamitafo:< 和 MM 聊天???
<tusooa> zkwlx: 鬼子现在不会进村的。
<MaskRay`> tusooa: gentoo-zh overlay
<lilydjwg> namoamitafo: 可以，不过貌似速度不行。另外，传文件与 gtalk 官方版不兼容
<tusooa> MaskRay`: 好吧。
<ok1234> tusooa:< 鬼子会进屋
<zkwlx> lilydjwg:  那哪个与官方的兼容？
<namoamitafo> ok1234: 只是询问下是否可以罢了
<tusooa> ok1234: ...
<lilydjwg> zkwlx: 当然是官方的。。。
<ok1234> namoamitafo:< 我也只问是否和MM聊天罢了
<ok1234> tusooa:< ......
<zkwlx> lilydjwg:  ........
<namoamitafo> ok1234: 主要觉得pidgin没那种实现
<ok1234> namoamitafo:< 不清除, 用 xchat
<lilydjwg> namoamitafo: 呃，我说的是 empathy。pidgin 不知道
<namoamitafo> lilydjwg: 没用过empathy
<ok1234> knownbad:< 你用什么软件和你湖南妹聊天的
<knownbad> 我们写信。
<knownbad> 用毛笔写信。
<tusooa> ...
<ok1234> knownbad:< 你们多长时间见一次面啊. 你要去大陆看你老婆, 麻烦不, 是不是要先回台湾,再绕道香港进中国的
<ok1234> knownbad:< 真浪漫
<knownbad> 你想象力真丰富
<ok1234> 没啊. 不是台湾要到大陆要绕道的吗
<namoamitafo> ok1234: 你多少天做正事啊.
<tusooa> ...
<ok1234> namoamitafo:< 每天都做
<ok1234> namoamitafo:< 等看电视, 然后灌下水, 然后弄自己东西.
<ok1234> namoamitafo:< 我整晚都没来, 就露了一下脸, 就烦啦
<zkwlx> 工资就像月经，一月一次，一星期就没了
<namoamitafo> ok1234: 正好在调代码调不出
<ok1234> namoamitafo:< 什么代码呢
<namoamitafo> ok1234: 简单代码
<ok1234> namoamitafo:< 你的项目??? c++的???
<namoamitafo> ok1234: no
<ok1234> 那我就无能为力了, 除了qt, 我啥都不懂
<tusooa> ...
<namoamitafo> ls
<ok1234> 别ls啊, 我条件反射的
<ok1234> tusooa:< 你干嘛
<namoamitafo> dir
<ok1234> ....
<tusooa> ok1234: 看来吾这儿时间不准了。
<ok1234> tusooa:< 哦, 经期推迟了??
<ok1234> ...........
<ok1234> ctcp 是啥
<ok1234> ctcp 是啥
<tusooa> 咋回事，自动重新登陆？
<ok1234> tusooa:< ctcp 是啥, 攻击我吗
<tusooa> ok1234: ...
<ok1234> tusooa:< 你被盯上了
<namoamitafo> tusooa: no
<tusooa> ok1234: /ctcp tusooa time
<tusooa> ok1234: /ctcp tusooa version
<ok1234> tusooa:< 有啥用的, 偷窥我的私隐?
<tusooa> ok1234: 获取somebody的client信息。比如用的irc软件
 * ok1234 /ctcp tusooa sex
<namoamitafo> tusooa: 对方不客气全部设置ignore你也没办法.
<tusooa> ok1234: 好像还可以传文件
<namoamitafo> tusooa: 传文件是DCC?
 * ok1234 /ctcp knownbad sex
<lilydjwg> client-to-client tcp?
 * knownbad 暴菊 ok1234
<ok1234> tusooa:< 看不到你的性别啊
<tusooa> 为啥出这个 *** Unknown CTCP message from tusooa (~user@unaffiliated/tusooa): USERINFO ERC
<tusooa>     User
<tusooa> ok1234: ...
 * ok1234 /ctcp knownbad job
<tusooa> ok1234: 看的是irc软件的信息，不是人的信息。
 * ok1234 /ctcp tusooa  job
<tusooa> ok1234: 你tab下。
<namoamitafo> tusooa: 他乱搞呢
<ok1234> :)
<c933103> ………不是/whois嗎？
<tusooa> Possible completions are:
<tusooa> ACTION 	CLIENTINFO 	ECHO 	FINGER
<tusooa> PING 	TIME 	USERINFO 	VERSION
<ok1234> 到点 看三人行了
<ok1234> c933103:< /whois c933103 sex
 * knownbad 用颗榴莲暴菊 ok1234
<ok1234> c933103:< 也看不到
<tusooa> *** tenzu_ (~tenzu@unaffiliated/tenzu) has quit: Quit: 哥蛋定的走了 #这。。。
<banxi1988> 升级Gnome3之后,由于启动了compiz.然后桌面都显示不了了?求解啊..
<tusooa> 坛子好了。
<cfy> tusooa: +1
<c933103> …打/help whois吧…
 * tusooa 以前看过cfy 和aron传文件
<zkwlx> 论坛活了
<c933103> ……話說 今天777事變週年…都忘了…
<caleb-> 777 吃角子老虎纪念
<tusooa> 七七事变，又称卢沟桥事变。1937年7月7日 http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/七七事变
<cfy> tusooa: 貌似要谁外网的.不能那个啥的.
<tusooa> 1937年：日军借口士兵失踪，炮轰卢沟桥，向宛平城的中国守军发动进攻，史称七七事变。
<ilovezoe> ..7月8号的吧:-D
 * Jakalala :-)
<banxi1988> 进不了桌面,怎么办?桌面管理器哪里出了问题,怎么检查啊?
<banxi1988> 用恢复模式运行.startx 之后也只是看到一个桌面背景.然后什么都没有
<banxi1988> 如果startx && gnome-panel的话. 就会一个自动启动应用程序,不停消失出现.
 * cfy 睡觉,
<banxi1988> 有人了解没?
<cfy> gnome?
<Jakalala> What's up 是什么意思？
<cfy> banxi1988: 你有没有升级过啥的?
<cfy> bazhang: 比如升级gnome?
<cfy> bazhang: 发错
<cfy> banxi1988: 如果没有动过软件,那你尝试吧gnome的配置文件夹重命名一下,在没有用户配置的情况下启动gnome试试
<zkwlx> 就是我擦的意思
 * cfy 我隐
<cfy> zkwlx: 然后没效果么?
<ok1234> tusooa:< 台湾有纪念吗
<zkwlx> cfy:  然后什么效果？
<cfy> zkwlx: 没事.我睡了.bye
 * cfy afk
<c933103> What's up: 什麼事
<ok1234> banxi1988:< 和我的一样, 不过我换 e17 , 那个我不折腾了
<zkwlx> cfy:  bye
<banxi1988> cfy: 刚刚从ubuntu10.10 安装gnome3
<ok1234> banxi1988:< 我出现的 错误信息窗口 是 kde 的, 不断出现.
<banxi1988> 安装后成功进入了gnome3的shell界面.但是点击了一下compiz配置程序.
<banxi1988> 系统就出问题了..
<ok1234> banxi1988:< 出现一错误窗口, 桌面闪一闪, 又出现第二个错误窗口, 又闪一闪, 不断重复.
<ok1234> banxi1988:< 如果是这样, 你删除 compiz 的配置目录就好了
<ok1234> banxi1988:< 不要启动 compiz
<ok1234> knownbad:< 看完三人行了, 说红十字的
<knownbad> 你觉得三人行好看吗？
<knownbad> 他们的笑点蛮美式且成人。
<ok1234> banxi1988:< 貌似 gnome3 有自己的 混合, 貌似 和 compiz 不相容, 不懂, 你去试试, 看看能不能解决
<ok1234> knownbad:< 至少比其他的好看
<banxi1988> ok1234:嗯,怎么删除compiz的配置目录啊?
<ok1234> banxi1988:< 看到了没
<ok1234> banxi1988:< ~/.compiz 这个目录, 最好取消 compiz 的启动
<ok1234> banxi1988:< 不一定能帮你, 只是你说的, 设置了 compiz 就出问题, 所以我想可能 会有作用. 你尝试下吧, 至少情况不会更坏了
<knownbad> what's up 比较像”近来如何“应该是个问候语，会回个 not much 意思”一般“。
<banxi1988> ok1234:谢谢,我试试吧..
<ok1234> knownbad:< 哦, 好像曾经有个啤酒广告 拿 what's up 来做噱头
<knownbad> ok1234: 我个人喜欢三人行。 非常好笑。
<ok1234> banxi1988:< 先试试吧, 有作用再谢
<ok1234> knownbad:< :)
<Jakalala> Knownbad. What's up in beijing 是什么意思？
<ok1234> banxi1988:< 最好自动启动中取消 compiz 的启动, 可能 gnome3 和 compiz 有冲突
<knownbad> 这个不是问候语，是说北京时事。
<ok1234> Jakalala:< 在北京过的怎么样, 我猜的
<knownbad> 近来发生的事。
<ok1234> 哦
<ok1234> 北京怎么样????
<ok1234> knownbad:< What's up
<Jakalala> I got it
<ok1234> knownbad:< 教我英文
 * knownbad 继续用颗榴莲暴菊 ok1234
<ok1234> ......
<ok1234> knownbad:< hate U
<knownbad> excellent choice!
<c933103> 北京？扶手電梯事故？
<ok1234> knownbad:< 啥意思
<knownbad> 不说
<ok1234> c933103:< 都是电梯厂家的问题, 和管理部门没任何关系
<c933103> …我没說和zf有關…
<ok1234> 越南妹怎么翻译
<knownbad> ok1234: what's up = what's happening = 近来有那些新闻
<zkwlx> moon boy sister
<c933103> 話說前2-3年hk一堆升降機故障也是otis維修保養的……
<knownbad> what's happening in beijing = 北京时事
<ok1234> knownbad:< 我是问 excellent choice 是 最优选???
<knownbad> 是啊。
<ok1234> knownbad:< ok
<ok1234> c933103:< 同情 hk
<knownbad> 就是说你恨我是应该的。
<ok1234> 哦, hate n' love U
<Jakalala> knownbad. 三人行中，郭美美事完没？
<ok1234> 爱恨交加 怎么翻译
<knownbad> 啊，三人行不是美剧？  那我搞错了。
<ok1234> Jakalala:< 还在聊呢. 貌似无法不聊
<ok1234> ................................................
<ok1234> knownbad:< 你是说 friend 这美剧吧
<knownbad> 我说的是 three's company。
<knownbad> three's company 是个蛮旧的美剧。
<ok1234> knownbad:< 哦, 好像 friend 香港明珠 翻译为三人行, 忘了, 我去查查
<knownbad> http://goo.gl/DvI0K
<^k^> ⇪ title: 三人行 - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<c933103> 應該說 當時hk幾間升降機公司也有牽涉 是otis最先被發現而已…而且算規管不力…
<c933103> Friends不是譯作老友記？
<ok1234> knownbad:< 记错了, friend 不是叫三人行, 叫 老友记, 但我记得是有个美剧叫三人行的.
<ok1234> c933103:< 记错了, 是老友记
<knownbad> 都发给你了。
<ok1234> 我彻底混乱了, 你发给我的, 我没看过, 可能我记忆发生 短路
<knownbad> 你不需要语文课，你的爱与恨就对了。
<banxi1988> ok1234:删除了.compiz还是没有用啊..
<knownbad> (09:14:30 AM) knownbad: http://goo.gl/DvI0K
<knownbad> (09:14:33 AM) ^k^: ⇪ title: 三人行 - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<banxi1988> 还是只显示桌面..
<banxi1988> 晕..
<ok1234> banxi1988:< 你停止 compiz 的自动运行了吗, gnome3 和 compiz 貌似不能混用. 如果还不行, 问问其他人, 抱歉帮不了你
<knownbad> ok1234: 你只要敢多用英文，一定进步。
<ilovezoe> banxi1988: 如果用控制操作符 && 分隔两个命令，那么第二个命令当且仅当第一个命令返回值为零的退出码时执行。
<ok1234> knownbad:< ok, thx your GULI
<ok1234> banxi1988:< unity才可以(compiz)
<ok1234> gnome-shell是自己搞自己的了。 这个是网上说的 (http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=324886)
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - Gnome3还能使用Compiz吗？
<ok1234> knownbad:< thx your encouragement
<banxi1988> ok1234:怎么停止compiz自动运行啊?
<ilovezoe> banxi1988: gnome-session-properties
<knownbad> guli = 给力？
<ok1234> banxi1988:< ~/.config/autostart 这里看看, 删除合适的
<ok1234> knownbad:< 鼓励
<ok1234> knownbad:< thx your encouragement
 * knownbad 笑翻
<ok1234> 呵呵
<ok1234> lol
<c933103> 給力是geli吧……
<ok1234> lol 是大笑吧
<ok1234> 呵呵怎么翻译
<c933103> By the way my pinyin sucks…
<knownbad> 大声笑， 笑出声。
<c933103> lol=laugh out loud
<ok1234> knownbad:< 呵呵呢, 不是大笑
<knownbad> 重点是出声。
<ok1234> oh
<ok1234> Oh
<knownbad> 呵呵 = just laugh.
<ok1234> google 翻译 呵呵 是 Oh
<c933103> 英文網路用語查 urbandictionary.com 通常能找到解釋
<knownbad> 不必太拘泥。
<c933103> 例如lmao 等。。
<knownbad> 语言只是个沟通的工具。
<ok1234> knownbad:< ok, voa 也有英语教学
<knownbad> 除非你去研究她。
<ok1234> thx knownbad
<banxi1988> ilovezoe:gnome-session-properties 不启动
<knownbad> 太多的简写我有时也没看懂。
<ok1234> banxi1988:< ~/.config/autostart 这里看到有 compiz 类似的名字吗
<ilovezoe> banxi1988:  gnome-session-properties 你现在是在图形界面么
<ok1234> ilovezoe:< 他就是进入不到呢
<ok1234> banxi1988:< ~/.config/autostart 这里看到有 compiz 类似的名字吗
<banxi1988> ok1234:没有
<ok1234> banxi1988:< 那我就不知道了. 问问别人.
<ok1234> knownbad:< 怎么看 compiz 在运行
<banxi1988> 只有gnome-do.desktop和gtg.desktop
<ilovezoe> 变相方式 chmod -x . :-D
<ilovezoe> chmod -x foo
<knownbad> ok1234: 拿个放大镜？
<ok1234> banxi1988:< 按我的理解 应该是 compiz 和 gnome3 不兼容造成的. 但不一定是这样. 你去问问高手
<ok1234> knownbad:< gnome3 是不是 和 compiz 不相容, gnome3 貌似有他自己的混合管理
<banxi1988> ilovezoe:提示:unable to start...之类的..中文显示方格
<banxi1988> ok1234:谢谢你.今天先休息了.
<ok1234> banxi1988:< http://bbs.cfanclub.net/simple/index.php?t466867.html  http://www.linuxidc.com/Linux/2011-05/35613.htm
<^k^> ⇪ title: Gnome 3 正式发布 LINUX/UNIX专区 电脑爱好者俱乐部论坛
<ok1234> 怎么走了
<ok1234> 下了, 弄自己东西
<c933103> qunow.co.cc
<c933103> http://qunow.co.cc
<alvin_rxg> http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/807a1f1cgw1dixillrwvvg.gif
<deepblue> hello every body.
<Cumulo741> hi deepblue
<gebjgd> knownbad, 你老婆什么时候过来？
<knownbad> 下个月吧。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 你终于能过性生活了
<knownbad> 得付钱呢。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 算了
<gebjgd> knownbad, 能花多少钱阿
<knownbad> 不是，老婆说要买房。  我叫她卖屁股去。
<knownbad> 她问我真要她卖？  我说她贱卖我贱买了。。。
<knownbad> 但单程票是贵了不少。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 怎么是单程票？
<knownbad> 廉价票没得开一年的。
<knownbad> 最多六个月吧。
<jiero> fcitx...
<alvin_rxg> ?
<jiero> fcitx 在我这里根本无法用呢。。。
<jiero> -报bug。。。
<alvin_rxg> ehh
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 你用 fcitx吗？
<alvin_rxg> jiero: ibus.
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 好的。我好像拾起 fcitx 1星期了。以前是 ibus，不过 ibus 。。。拼音完全跟我合不来，多数时候要翻2页以上才能找到需要的。
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 换个合适的词库
<knownbad> 加 sunpinyin
<jiero> sunpinyin 最烂。。。
<knownbad> 或是 songshupinyin
<jiero> 经常三页都找不到。。。
<gebjgd> fcitx不错
<gebjgd> 我爸妈都没有问题
<knownbad> 你爸妈用 linux ？  佩服。
<jiero> gebjgd: 只是运行环境问题，运行起来之后没问题，就是不启动。。。
<Pwnna> ssh -2 在中国安全吗？
<knownbad> gebjgd: 对了，sidekick 4g 的键盘不错。
<knownbad> 有个别的数字键，打字好用。
<^k^>  06:17
<gebjgd> knownbad 现在用的cherry
<gebjgd> knownbad 在公司现在用的笔记本上了linux 3.0 rc6
<knownbad> 驱动支持好吗？
<gebjgd> knownbad 我的笔记本就是全键盘的
<knownbad> 谁的 cherry?
<gebjgd> knownbad 什么驱动?
<knownbad> sidekick 4g 是 android 手机。
<gebjgd> knownbad 公司的
<knownbad> linux 3.0 rc6 的驱动？
<gebjgd> knownbad 内核
<knownbad> 知道，硬体支持好吗？
<gebjgd> knownbad 我需要用
<knownbad> http://goo.gl/UYND2
<^k^> ⇪ title: T-Mobile Sidekick 4G Review - Watch CNET's Video Review
<gebjgd> knownbad 为了新的iscsi
<knownbad> 咦，virtualized 吗？
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 明天不上班？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg 上
<alvin_rxg> 强，这么晚了还不睡
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg 反正就对面
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<gebjgd> knownbad 还有ata over ethernet
<gebjgd> 睡觉了。 unionfs和lxc不兼容
<jiero> 德国人都走了。
<jiero> knownbad: 也是德国人？
<knownbad> 不，是火星人
<jiero> 哦。火星人
<jiero> knownbad: 冻死了。。。体感温度突然降低到了 4.8 °C
<knownbad> 少诱惑我抱你。
<jiero> .oicebot hug knownbad
<jiero> .oicebot on
 * jiero 想让oicebot缓解knownbad的欲望。
#ubuntu-cn 2011-07-08
<jiero> 谁一冷就想去厕所。。。
<zhangkaixuan> jiero:罗姐 你那里能打开google不?
<Elegant> 早上好
<Elegant> 俄
<Elegant> 怎么木人说话？
<Elegant> ……
<Elegant> 研究GIMP去了………………
<Elegant> 做个男人没人爱，这叫啥男人？
<Elegant> 哎
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> Elegant: 。。。你叫女人怎么活。。。
<Elegant> ？
<Elegant> 怎么～～～喵
<jiero> 女人爱猫不爱男人。
<Elegant> 我晕
<jiero> zhangkaixuan: 能。
<Elegant> 猫又不能满足她某方面的需要？
<OT_iux> ...
<Elegant> ！
<OT_iux> sih
<jiero> OT_iux: 你的宠物不见了。
<OT_iux> 谁说的
<OT_iux> .oicebot on
 * Oicebot 开始唠叨
<jiero> OT_iux: 今天早上 我命令它亲热 knownbad 它不干2.。
<knownbad> 被我奸杀了
<Elegant> ^^^^^
<jiero> OT_iux: 原来它只听你的。
<OT_iux> 估计是你没打开它吧
<Elegant> ……
<OT_iux> .oicebot off
<Elegant> 我剩下的只有无奈
<jiero> .oicebot on
 * Oicebot 开始唠叨
<jiero> .oicebot hug knownbad
 * Oicebot 开心滴飞扑 knownbad ,滚成一团，蹭蹭。
 * knownbad 在奸杀一次
<Elegant> 我晕+1
<Elegant> 我晕+2
<OT_iux> .oicebot shoot knownbad
 * Oicebot 从大衣里掏出一支TommyGun把 knownbad 打的像马蜂窝一样。
<OT_iux> .oicebot shoot Elegant
 * Oicebot 从大衣里掏出一支TommyGun把 Elegant 打的像马蜂窝一样。
<OT_iux> .oicebot off
<Elegant> 我晕+3
<knownbad> 你 mafia 玩多了吧？
 * OT_iux 摸摸OB
<Elegant> 谁有好图阿
 * jiero 问lainme请安
<lainme> ……
<jiero> Elegant: http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Main_Page
<Elegant> 谁能告诉我，为什么google无法设成默认浏览器！！！！！
<jiero> Elegant: 那么垃圾的浏览器默认了多可怕。。。
<Elegant> 不是吧～～～怎么可怕了？
<Elegant> 我一直再用阿
<Elegant> 除了没事就崩之外也没什么了～
<jiero> 。。。
<OT_iux> = =
<jiero> 亏得你能忍受。。。
<Elegant> 喵～
<OT_iux> 我也一直在用Chrome啊
<OT_iux> 已经到12.0.742.112版了
<Elegant> 汗，他对Html5支持的是最好的阿
<jiero> Elegant: 换Chromium崩溃几率是Chrome的几十分之一。。。
<OT_iux> 恩，好像也不是很经常崩的样子？
<jiero> Elegant: 而且更新。
<Elegant> 最近郁闷阿～谁能告诉我自己对GTK3.0配置很熟悉
<Elegant> 我发现GIMP制作老照片真是太简单了
<Elegant> 滤镜-》装饰-》老照片
<Elegant> 搞定了，不过效果不理想
<iGnome> 都是些脚本，自己进去改效果。
<Elegant> ……额，真的？
<jiero> mutter里为为什么不能绑定 super？
<Elegant> 汗，脚本在什么位置？
<jiero> GNOME 3 里Super键被预留了？无法用在其他程序？
<Elegant> 我没在滤镜里找到阿
<jiero> Elegant: 。。。你真听神的？
<Elegant> 我看过GIMP的帮助手册，确实有编辑脚本
<Elegant> 不过我比较懒，没看完
<Elegant> 只是知道
<Elegant> 不过我不知道脚本除了可以自动化之外还能肝肾恶魔
<jiero> Elegant: 没关系，这些我都没听说过：D
<Elegant> 干什么
<jiero> Elegant: 什么都不干。
<Elegant> 喵～
<jiero> Elegant: 。。。你是shellex？
<Elegant> 我是说肝肾恶魔=干什么
<Elegant> 不是啊
<jiero> 哦。明白了。
<jiero> 爱猫的男人太多了。。。
<Elegant> 晕+5
<Elegant> 没听说过“女猫男狗”吗？
<OT_iux> @@
<OT_iux> 喵？
<Elegant> 喵～
<jiero> 咩喵喔儿！
<Elegant> 我晕+6
<jiero> Evanescence: 空间不足了。。。
<jiero> Evanescence: 3GB不够装软件的。。。
<Elegant> ……
<Evanescence> jiero: 额，买个microSD？
<jiero> Evanescence: 没关系吧。。。扩展空间才是正道。。。
<Evanescence> microSD最大容量是多少？
<jiero> Evanescence: 用不上，32GB，N900最大支持16
<Evanescence> jiero: 怎么扩展空间？
<jiero> Evanescence: 不知道。。。
<jiero> Evanescence: 割在电脑上就够慢的了。。。
<Elegant> 是把Linux装进U盘吗
<jiero> Elegant: 是手机。。。
<Evanescence> jiero: 用microSD当电脑磁盘用，然后挂载上去不久行了？
<jiero> Elegant: 我们的手机运行maemo （就是debian ）
<Evanescence> jiero: 不能这样用吗？
<jiero> Evanescence: 那个。。。有了MicroSD挂载成什么？ /opt？
<jiero> Evanescence: 有了我就装 meego了:D
<Evanescence> jiero: 。。。。要不挂在home的一个目录里？或者直接代替home算了？
<MaskRay> 求 google+
<MaskRay> 据说又开放了
<wsgdlhy> email地址
<Elegant> 我晕+7，我把他装进U盘都够有难度的了，你这更有挑战性！！！成功了别望给我发份安装指南！！
<MaskRay> wsgdlhy: 见私聊信息……
<jiero> El
<Elegant> 我的邮箱：284642622@qq.com
<jiero> Elegant: 什么啊。。。我们手机就是自带的。。。
<Elegant> 成功了，一定要发阿
<jiero> Elegant: Nokia N900.。。
<Elegant> ～
<wsgdlhy> 已发
<Elegant> 喵～～～～～～～不是在重新装一个吗？
<Jakalala> 发什么？
<wsgdlhy> google+邀请
<jiero> Elegant: 那个直接买MicroSD卡，看安装说明就好了。
<Kandu> MaskRay: 試過 lndir 很不錯，可惜沒有反安裝
<Kandu> MaskRay: 嗯，反 ln
<MaskRay> Kandu: 用途有些不一样，lndir 是拷贝时生成所有目录，只有文件才采用软链接
<kiss_kill> 找到昨天libreoffice打印预览  程序就关闭的原因了，可是不知道解决办法
<Elegant> elegant.yanwen@gmail.com～～～这个是我的Google
<cfy> Kandu: lndir哪个包的?
<Kandu> MaskRay: 嗯，不過 stow 也會根據需要將目錄的 symlink 進行解連，然後在繼續 ln 目錄下的
<kiss_kill> 不知道怎么办呢，就是安装hp的那个打印驱动后出现打开  打印预览 程序必死
<Kandu> cfy: 我在 freedesktop.org 下載的
<Kandu> cfy: 源里沒有
<cfy> Kandu: 哦....
<cfy> 最近上google巨慢....
<MaskRay> cfy: stow 似乎十年没人维护了？
<MaskRay> cfy: 都报 chdir 的 warning
<Elegant> <????>
<Kandu> cfy: 你去維護維護? 用 Perl 寫的
<cfy> MaskRay: Kandu不是说是lfs的神器么.....那lfs不用stow用啥?
<MeaCulpa> OOo看样子做不下去了，转去Libre了
<cfy> Kandu: 是么......
<kiss_kill> MeaCulpa: libre  现在有个问题哦，估计是bug，就是装了HP的打印机驱动后，  打开打印预览  ，程序必死
<kiss_kill> MeaCulpa: 直接关闭那种
<jiero> MeaCulpa: OOo还在Debian源里呢。3.3.0版本。
<Kandu> cfy: 剛看了看，整個 stow 只有 500 多行代碼
<Kandu> cfy: 不過沒有一行是我看得懂的
<MaskRay> Perl 4 年代的东西……
<cfy> Kandu: 原来代码是stow.in....怎么用这个东西...
<cfy> MaskRay: perl 5.005......
<MaskRay> cfy: 1993...
<cfy> MaskRay: 哈哈.还好最新的是2001的....
<cfy> MaskRay: Kandu: 代码貌似写得挺规范啊.维护应该难度不大吧
<flhgg> hi
<Elegant> 处理照片时，最好用像素高的照片～
<^k^> flhgg, 好  ㍡ 
<Elegant> 否则～放大之后姚明～miao
<Kandu> cfy: 那不錯，以後用 stow 遇到問題就找你
<Elegant> 嘎嘎～要命
<cfy> Kandu: 为啥不维护了知道么?
<Kandu> cfy: 包管理發展得太好了?
<cfy> Kandu: 你不是说lfs的在用么?那怎么会不维护?
<cfy> Kandu: lfs用的啥?
<Kandu> cfy: 我看 Yuking 的 LFS 安裝方法就和 stow 的做法一樣的
<tusooa> cfy: yuking是lfser
<Kandu> cfy: 具體 LFS 到底怎麼管理，我也不清楚的
<cfy> Kandu: 那你怎么没用yuking?
<Elegant> 弱弱的问一下：“   Kandu: 你不是说lfs的在用么?那怎么会不维护?   ” 签名是怎么加的
<MaskRay> cfy: 现在不规范了吧，比如没用 Getopt 而是 re。。。比如 chop 而不是 chomp。。。而且没用 my 而是 local
<cfy> tusooa: 哦.好
<tusooa> cfy: 你为啥转lisp了
<Kandu> cfy: Yuking 是 fcitx 輸入法開發者。。，我怎麼用 Yuking?
<cfy> MaskRay: 嗯.我都快忘了local了...得翻手册....别倒是修改修改引入bug.哈哈
<cfy> Kandu: .....
<tusooa> ...
<Kandu> cfy: 他就把包都裝到各自目錄，然後用符號連結連到 /usr/bin 這樣
<cfy> Kandu: 就扫了一眼...以为yuking是stow的替代的....
<cfy> Kandu: 嗯.我试试.
<Kandu> s:/usr/bin:/usr
<tusooa> 貌似不是的吧。
<cfy> tusooa: lisp更加酷
<cfy> Kandu: 你看下你的perl -V,告诉我版本多少
<Kandu> cfy: 5.14.1
 * tusooa 就算用lisp，也是给emacs的配置
<cfy> Kandu: 你干脆用pascal重写算了....
<tusooa> (revision 5 version 14 subversion 1)
<Kandu> cfy: 為何?
<cfy> MaskRay: 哈哈,这个作者有意思,自己处理命令行参数.然后写用Getopt::Long修复这些代码,哈哈
<cfy> Kandu: 因为差不多要重写了....
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 流畅运行ubuntu 11.04 要什么样的机器配置 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=337662 我的电脑是08年买的 奔腾双核2.0Ghz 2G内存 256M集成显卡 安装ubuntu 11.04 后 默认进入 unity 界面 但速度不快 最近打算升级电脑 请问 流畅运行 unity 需要什么配置？ 谢谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 rteta — 2011-07-08 9:13
<cfy> Kandu: 反正属于简单逻辑的.
<Kandu> cfy: 哦
<Kandu> cfy: 那我倆不是白忙活了
<tusooa> /me 不认为这样很酷 (defun cos-d (x)
<tusooa>   (cos (* pi (/ x 180)))) ; in https://github.com/chenfengyuan/clp/blob/master/distance.lisp 如果是比较复杂的代码，看着会混乱
<cfy> Kandu: 到也是...........不过你可以说提供类似stow借口的..用pascal重新的程序,哈哈.
<cfy> 接口
<Kandu> cfy: 好吧
<tusooa> lndir ScriptControl -o rmbrk
<cfy> tusooa: 没说这样酷啊...
<cfy> tusooa: 还有高级用法啊...比如macro啥的,我现在都没用
<cfy> Kandu: 现在stow bug一堆,重新还方便呢.
<cfy> Kandu: 而且他怎么还是大小写命名的...
<cfy> Kandu: 看260行.....如此深的嵌套...
<cfy> Kandu: 哦.不是,他有作用的....
<cfy> Kandu: 估计人家觉得代码太面了.哈哈
<Kandu> cfy: 嗯，你正對牛(我)彈琴。我看不懂 perl 的
<MaskRay> Kandu: 我觉得就这几个方面吧，类似 lndir 的浅拷贝，添加一个删除功能，添加冲突文件处理
<cfy> Kandu: 你还可以跑成daemon的.
<MeaCulpa> .
<cfy> Kandu: 要不你模仿slackware的模式?
<MeaCulpa> jiero: Ooo被Oracle拿到后，由于Oracle在开演社区口碑极差，出走了几个人，另起炉灶搞libre
<euroford> http://blog.avirtualhome.com/2010/07/14/how-to-compile-a-ubuntu-2-6-35-kernel-for-lucid/ 这篇将如何定制内核的文章不错
<^k^> ⇪ title: time out . IN gettitle
<Kandu> MaskRay: 嗯，要做的不多
<Kandu> cfy: 我還沒打算寫呢，先寫信給作者催他更新
<Kandu> cfy: 能偷懶就偷懶 :P
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 不是全员么？
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 我记得是全员。
<cfy> Kandu: 嗯,你试试.
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 是么...Oracle口碑太差了
<cfy> Kandu:  不过不更新,那我帮你修复waring试试
<MaskRay> tusooa: 嗯，lndir 够了，但是没冲突处理
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 也难怪，Oracle就是一个靠提升复杂度和技术壁垒存在的公司
<Kandu> cfy: 嗯 thx
<jiero> MeaCulpa: LibreOffice筹集资金比当年的Blender差不多快哦。
<tusooa> ls
<tusooa> MaskRay: lndir其实是xorg-utils里的。
<MaskRay> tusooa: 知道，x11-misc 里的
<tusooa> \e9nd,笨兔论坛，慢死。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: office套件是M$命脉，各大企业的JJ,大家见到有机会把JJ从M$口里抽出来，鸡动的很
<tusooa> ...
<NoIE> 请问，我这里有一个《尘埃2》的游戏置换码，我没用过。
<NoIE> 哪位想要？
 * MeaCulpa 职业生涯中有那么三年，领导不停的在问我，为什么员工写word文档里的东西，不能做数据库查询...
<MeaCulpa> 尘埃是啥。。。
<MeaCulpa> 英文名字
<NoIE> 正版游戏TTMDCDL，我想卸载正版，改玩盗版。
<MeaCulpa> TTMDCDL? 没听说过
<NoIE> MeaCulpa：Dirt2
<MeaCulpa> 好怪的名字
<MeaCulpa> o
<NoIE> TTMDCDL = 太他*的*蛋了
<MeaCulpa> 老外对我国特有的置换cd-key的做法狠的牙痒痒啊，引进商不用承担风险
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> Dirt 见人家玩过。
<tusooa> ...
<MeaCulpa> 卖出几份copy,就交发行商多少钱，太猥琐了
<jiero> 个人不喜欢模拟车 ）（ 能
<tusooa> NoIE: 卸载正版。。。
<NoIE> 想要的朋友请在10分钟内打进热线电话。
<NoIE> 10分钟以后我就留着自己用了。
<MeaCulpa> ...没兴趣
<MeaCulpa> 自己开车都觉得累，还要玩游戏..
<tusooa> /ɯoɔ˙pǝʍɟƃȷᴉɐɯƃsᴉ//:dʇʇɥ #这网站上不去了。
<tusooa> #ls
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 启动黑屏！ 为什么启动时有时在引导界面下没有读秒显示？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=337668 启动黑屏！ 切换到F1F2字符界面都正常，但是图形界面就是黑屏，连登录界面都没进到 我还发现一个问题，为什么我启动时有时在引导界面下没有读秒显示？ 有时显示8秒的timeout时间 统计信息: 发表于 由 tk14652 ...
<tusooa> 2001:250:1400:face::a00:2 #才注意到，有个face.
<iGnome> 。
<iGnome> a-f可以组词。
<jyfl987> 「谢谢我的女朋友，感谢妳这26年来都没有出现过，让我得以专心于学业。」~引自某毕业生论文末致谢词。。。。。。。。（来自：vocanchiu 原创）
<MeaCulpa> http://is.gd/VcTYpJ
<XwinX> iGnome:
<XwinX> iGnome: ping
<tusooa> ...
<MeaCulpa> 西安交大一个美国留学生英语期末考试挂了...
<iGnome> XwinX: .
<tusooa> ...
<XwinX> iGnome: 看通不通
<MeaCulpa> 上海交大...
<iGnome> 去ping ip吧。 @
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ...
<iGnome> 拼人。不好。 XwinX
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 肯定是个扎堆的娃吧
<XwinX> iGnome: 为啥不好
<roylez> iGnome: 你娃拼爹已经淫了
<iGnome> 都拼命了啊
<Elegant> e
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 把妹子把的自家话都不会说了
<iGnome> roylez: 别怪腔怪调的。。啥土语
<jyfl987> iGnome: 你娃娃教她学编程不
<iGnome> MeaCulpa: 这内幕，说说
<Elegant> 汗，下线～～～
<iGnome> jyfl987: 你没崽崽的，别问
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: ?
<Elegant> NNN，不会英语编程估计也不能好到哪去～～～～
<iGnome> MeaCulpa: 说下 roylez 把妹
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 美国留学生来这里，把妹把的欢
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 他还把妹...
<Elegant> ～～～～～～
<iGnome> 他可以啊
<jyfl987> iGnome: 爆爆内幕呗
<iGnome> jyfl987: 我在询问嘛
<iGnome> 美国留学生是妹？
<iGnome> roylez 怎么把的
<iGnome> roylez: 说说。这我有兴趣听的
<jyfl987> iGnome: 我问你的娃娃呢 怎么不教他编程 这不荒废了嘛
<iGnome> 丫丫的。又不说了
<jyfl987> 搞计算机的 就是工匠
<jyfl987> 做工匠讲究时代相传
<Elegant> .................
<MeaCulpa> ...
<iGnome> jyfl987: 。不搞那没出息的事情。专业玩游戏。
<MeaCulpa> 自己毁了，还耽误自己孩子？
<MeaCulpa> 我娃娃就让他搞虚的，金融啥的
<jyfl987> 玩游戏太无聊了 天天玩有什么意思
<MeaCulpa> 管理啥的
<iGnome> 你才工匠。 jyfl987
<XwinX> jyfl987: 都划归匠户营
<MeaCulpa> 决不能学工科啊
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 将来肯定都要靠计算机的
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 用，不代表靠
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 我当初为了能玩红警选错专业的
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 你真没出息 那是在国内这个没前途 可是你干嘛要指望娃娃以后在国内
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 我要是有记忆力和毅力就好了。。。
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 我没说娃娃要呆在国内啊
<jyfl987> 最近新崛起的那些富翁 搞it的最多
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 我只是没钱，买彩票啊
<jyfl987>  这是 黑客与画家 那书上说的
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 那些人搞得不是it,是idea
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 你娃可以去日本阿，摔跤选手
<iGnome> 不要老看钱。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 那个，活不长
<XwinX> iGnome: 把你的钱给我吧, 省得你看着烦
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 一天吃5斤猪油拌饭
<iGnome> XwinX: 没多少。留着慢慢花
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 哼哼 总之你没前途 把娃扔国内
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 出国也要钱啊
<iGnome> MeaCulpa: 你崽崽多大？
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 你不会赚么
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 现在有条件谁扔国内
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 所以去买彩票啊
<iGnome> 扔火星去吧。。。
<iGnome> MeaCulpa: 你崽崽多大？
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 2岁差一个月
<iGnome> 是男还是女
<XwinX> 还是我儿子大,哈哈
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 带把的
<iGnome> XwinX: 你就早熟。
<iGnome> MeaCulpa: 额。那一边去。没劲
<XwinX> iGnome: 我怎么早熟了
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: ...
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 你不是卖小型机的么 怎么会没钱
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 我就一套房
<iGnome> XwinX: 你崽崽多大
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 我卖...
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: ...
<MeaCulpa> 查户口啊
<iGnome> MeaCulpa: 那不够。养儿子，一套房子。你老了，住福利院？
<XwinX> iGnome: 3岁半
<MeaCulpa> 我现在也是，见人就问，“你家几套房”
<jyfl987> XwinX: 你跟ee两家 如果是一对女的 就做拉拉 一对男的就做gay 一男一女就做兄妹 lol
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: 恩，不够
<iGnome> XwinX: 。。胡说的吧
<MeaCulpa> 我现在也是，见人就问，“你家几套房”
<XwinX> iGnome: 怎么胡说了?
<iGnome> XwinX: 那咋说你崽崽最大
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 所以趁早把房子卖了 移民吧 你在上海的房子卖了足够你移民的了
<XwinX> iGnome: 我说比 MeaCulpa 的儿子大
<iGnome> 。
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 住哪里...移民也是要办手续的
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 我觉得加国比较好
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 找你这么说上海有几百万能移民了
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 办手续算什么 你在贵国什么事不要办手续
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 加国不灵，米国好
<iGnome> 移民过去，也要买房子的。 jyfl987
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 绝对可以 加国农业移民就20来万加元
<MeaCulpa> 加国税收高，养残废的
<iGnome> 没钱，不让移民
<jyfl987> iGnome: 那个房子是带的
<iGnome> 农业移民那，你做不来的
<iGnome> 限制好多的。
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 你收入低 他收得也低嘛  天朝难道不收税？
<iGnome> 你会种个豆芽菜，以为你就可以农业移民？
<jyfl987> iGnome:  投资的那种是不需要你有农业技能的 额 就跟经营个公司一样
<iGnome> 做梦吧
<jyfl987> 我天天研究这个
<jyfl987> 就差买机票去餐馆了
<iGnome> 那经营，不熟悉的，别想啊
<jyfl987> 参观
<cindycai> 我想问一下，我的ubuntu10.04 老是死机怎么回事
<jyfl987> 没有 他们那些都是有专门公司代劳的 你就跟ceo一样 决定要不要做 而不是怎么做
<jyfl987> 你决定要播种了 就请播种的公司 额
<cindycai> 这里都是什么人在啊？
<iGnome> 好高级。你去实现吧。我们 等结果
<MeaCulpa> 农业移民不错
<iGnome> 本地人那么傻
<MeaCulpa> 去加拿大砍树
<iGnome> 等你去指挥
<cindycai> 都没人理我啊
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 这个恐怕不让砍吧 但是我看那几个农场倒是很便宜 花个几万加元 能有几百亩地 有的还有湖
<jyfl987> 真的很爽
<cindycai> 这里都是什么人吗？
<jyfl987> 我在黄山市一个破水泥胚子都要那么多钱 nnd
<cindycai> 有没有ubuntu的技术人在啊？
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 是，草长高了国家来罚款，到时候你哭吧
<cindycai> 说话啊！
<iGnome> 去吧。 jyfl987 我们这的人，都等着去你的农场住。
<MeaCulpa> jyfl987: 要么自己做死，要么天价雇人来做
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 买个割草机就是了
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 刷固件 用遥控指挥 lol
<MeaCulpa> ...
<iGnome> cindycai: 别急，等我们聊完
<jyfl987> 开会去 88
<iGnome> jyfl987: 你芯片都不一定会焊接。
<MeaCulpa> 移民加国可以慢慢来，慢慢折腾，等个4-5年总有了
<MeaCulpa> 不过现在好像骗钱的中介比较多
<cindycai> 就你两个在吗？
<hello1> n900能不能上ubuntu?
<cindycai> 不能啊
<iGnome> MeaCulpa: 那是。中间的最挣钱
<iGnome> 要不，没中介了。
<cindycai> 终于有个人说话啊
<cindycai> 我的ubuntu 老是死机
<hello1> 我就奇怪，好象是进错了频道。
<jiero> hello1: 没人关注哦。
<cindycai> 我都调试过好几次，还是这样
<jiero> hello1: 有了debian了，要ubuntu做什么。
<iGnome> 死机的，换低版本。
<cindycai> 现在连系统都进不去了
<iGnome> 正好，换1004
<cindycai> 为什么要换低版本的
<cindycai> 这里是什么频道啊？
<iGnome> 不要当小白嘛
<iGnome> 用LTS版本
<cindycai> 是的
 * lainme 问个vim远程编辑的问题：ssh禁止root登录，要编辑的文件需要root权限。netrw如何做到更改用户到root，或者是否有其它插件
<iGnome> 你管他什么频道。有人说话就好嘛
<cindycai> 什么意思啊？
<iGnome> lainme: 远程怎么可能让你取得权利
<hello1> 好吧。我唱歌。啦。。啦。。啦。。
<cindycai> 没有人知道这里是什么频道吗？
<jiero> cindycai: 这里是Ubuntu中文支持频道，但主要是流行的Linux中文用户交流频道
<cindycai> iGnome  你知道这里是干什么不？
<iGnome> 这是聊天室。
<hello1> whois
<cindycai> 那这样也是解决用户问题的地方了？
<jiero> cindycai: 对。适应这里吧。
<cindycai> 或是用户交流的地方了
<iGnome> 小问题，能解决。
<jiero> cindycai: 只要有人见过或者准备好帮你，但是别太大指望，因为好多不是用Ubuntu的。
<cindycai> 那我问问题，怎么没人回答啊
<iGnome> jiero: 死家伙。不准说大便的事情。
<iGnome> :D
<cindycai> 那用什么的，这里不是ubuntu的社区吗？
<jiero> cindycai: 没有准备好怎么问问题没法帮忙。
<iGnome> 是啊。
<lainme> iGnome: 如果能执行远程命令的话，感觉应该可以啊
<XwinX> cindycai: 你就说你老是死机, 别人没法回答啊
<MeaCulpa> lainme: :w !sudo tee %
<iGnome> lainme: 。。怎么也是本地设置好的权限。允许的。才行。
<jiero> cindycai: 能导致死机的原因，可能性我可以列11000条
<iGnome> lainme: 要不，都成hack了
<roylez> iGnome: .
<iGnome> roylez: 。。。。。
<MeaCulpa> lainme: :w !sudo tee % , vim 你可以在w的时候sudo
<cindycai> 我都用了，我也在社区发的帖子中查了，都没有好的解决方案啊
<iGnome> 破马出来点 roylez
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马...
<MeaCulpa> 然后靠邪恶的tee掳走
<iGnome> cindycai: 不都跟你说了。换LTS
<roylez> iGnome: 您居然还能用ubuntu
<lainme> MeaCulpa: 远程的。netrw不能执行这命令啊
<MeaCulpa> ... 不知道... netrw是啥... vim 插件
<iGnome> roylez: ub房间嘛
<MeaCulpa> 直接ssh上去不行么...非要远程
<cindycai> 我的就是LTS的
<lainme> MeaCulpa: 本地的vim好使。。。
<iGnome> 破马失效了
<cindycai> 10.04 LTS的
<roylez> iGnome: 我现在用debian，用arch，用rhel，用aix，就是没ubuntu
<iGnome> cindycai: 那详细情况发帖子。
<MeaCulpa> lainme: !scp % user@host:/path/to/file 更好使
<iGnome> roylez: 你的工作性质，就是妖啊。这是逼出来的啊
<cindycai> 我都发了，没人回答啊
<iGnome> cindycai: 你给url
<cfy> 估计是emacs的tramp用习惯了,改不了了,lol
<Kandu> iGnome: 我覺得都是被逼得不用 ubuntu 的
 * cfy 膜拜ee解决问题
<iGnome> Kandu: 那是你不能搞定问题。
<cindycai> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=43&t=336504
<^k^> ⇪ title: 对不起,感觉是个水贴
<jiero> cindycai: 。。。
<Kandu> iGnome: 嗯，我小菜，玩不了 ubuntu 的
<iGnome> 真不知道会有啥问题。
<jiero> 你发的算什么？
<iGnome> 难道你现在用更高级的了？ Kandu
<roylez> Kandu: 膜拜神
<Kandu> iGnome: 拜神
<Kandu> iGnome: debian arch
<iGnome>  /opt/lampp/bin/apachect 这啥软件带的。  cindycai 你不用源的软件？
<jiero> cindycai: Title 怎么写 对不起,感觉是个水贴。。。不过我帮不了。
<cindycai> 哦。错了，这是另一个问题，没人回答
<iGnome> 完蛋。大便的这么多了
<iGnome> 。
<cindycai> 死机的问题，还没发
<iGnome> @@@
<jiero> 。。。
<iGnome> 去说明详细点的情况
<cindycai> 什么意思？什么是水贴？
<jiero> iGnome: 元老里用ubuntu的都是顶级元老了。
<jiero> cindycai: 频道里提示的标题。。。
<jiero> cindycai: (12:42:10 PM) ^k^: ⇪ title: 对不起,感觉是个水贴
<cindycai> 启用apache时没有错误，但是打开http://localhost时，有错误！下载文档
<iGnome> 你那自己编译的apache?
<cindycai> 这个就是水贴吗？我出现的问题就是这样的啊
<iGnome> 还opt
<cindycai> 是的
<cindycai> 因为重装系统后，没有apache2
<iGnome> 那难说。这怎么解决嘛。自己搞定。
<iGnome> 源里面肯定有现成的
<cindycai> 是自己安装吗
<jiero> cindycai: 自己安装的，用以前的配置文件？
<cindycai> 源在哪里？
<jiero> cindycai: 不行的。必须删掉以前的配置文件。
<jiero> cindycai:  apt-get apache
<hello2011> apt-get install apache
<ubuntu009> l10.04安装firefox5  字体模糊  很蛋痛
<OT_iux> @@
<cindycai> 以前的，不好了，所以才重装的系统
<cindycai> apt-get apache 我就是用的这个，装的
<jiero> cindycai: Debian系列都自己的法则，不一定是源代码里那种结构。
<jiero> cindycai: 哦。
<iGnome> cindycai: 你源都不熟悉嘛。还有，你确定你是需要apache？
<iGnome> 还是只要一个httpd
<jiero> cindycai: 那不可能吧。怎么会放在 /opt！
<cindycai> 是的
<centerpoint> tcpdump输出太快了,抓包太多,能不能设置速度阿
<cindycai> 还有opt怎么了？
<iGnome> 管道导出嘛。 centerpoint
<iGnome> cindycai: 正常安装，没可能使用opt目录的
<cfy> centerpoint: 换成wireshark
<cindycai> 我以前也是放在这里的，怎么了？
<iGnome> @
<centerpoint> cfy: 要命令行下用的.
<cfy> htc desire真费电
<cindycai> 怎么叫正常安装，我就是刻得盘安装的
<cfy> htc desire hd
<cfy> centerpoint: 干吗非cli?
<centerpoint> iGnome: 那还不如 -c呢
<iGnome> cfy: 你有钱了？
<cfy> centerpoint: 那就 -o foo
<centerpoint> cfy: 服务器没x
<iGnome> centerpoint: . 后期分析嘛
<cfy> iGnome: 我不本来就是买的a9191 g10么...
<centerpoint> iGnome: 恩
<iGnome> 当时哪里看得清哦
<cfy> iGnome: 人家已经超越神了....
<iGnome> cfy: 。国内那版本啊
<cfy> iGnome: 我刷了miui的.
<iGnome> 。
<iGnome> 你有钱
<iGnome> 这啥
<cfy> iGnome: 这个rom不错啊...你试试
<MaskRay> 换手机的话什么好？
<cfy> MaskRay: 预算多少啊....
<iGnome> 。rom的名字。这太乱了
<iGnome> dhd太宽了。
<cfy> iGnome: .....
<iGnome> 不好看
<iGnome> 耗电。
<cfy> iGnome: 用着爽...
<MaskRay> cfy: 2000 吧
<iGnome> 只是内存大
<roylez> iGnome: 神，我饿了
<iGnome> G7一样爽。还好看些
<cfy> iGnome: 我也饿了
<iGnome> roylez: 你找 XwinX。他邮寄方便面的
<cfy> iGnome: 那我呢?
<iGnome> 一样
<cfy> Kandu: 2000,有啥跑maemo的?
<iGnome> 你都买dhd了。还要啥。有钱的啊
<Kandu> cfy: 不知道的，對手機無愛
<cfy> MaskRay: 2000+的话,貌似可以买到g7的. 和ee的手机一样
<cfy> Kandu: 哦.....
<Kandu> cindycai: 你說得有點奇怪，難道你源里裝了個，又自己編譯了個?
<cfy> iGnome: .....æ­»ee
<iGnome> 。我3010买的
<cfy> MaskRay: 比如这个 http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=5969168028
<cfy> MaskRay: 找个上海的,你还可以上门提货
<iGnome> 。找 roylez MeaCu1pa
<iGnome> 他们是中介
<cfy> 也卖手机?!
<cfy> MaskRay: 其实,ee是做手机的....
<MaskRay> cfy: 硬件盲啊
<iGnome> MeaCulpa: . 中间带1的。啥机器。
<iGnome> 求3MP的摄像头。
<iGnome> 最便宜的
<iGnome> 。错了
<iGnome> 1MP的
<cfy> MaskRay:  我也比较盲....照着同学的买的...我有个同学买了g10,于是我也买...
<jiero> iGnome:  25 去新蛋买好像。
<iGnome> 那是芯片吧。25可买不到吧
<cfy> MaskRay: 我只知道 g10性价比比较好.不过这货大概2700
<jiero> Evanescence:  http://www.newegg.com.cn/Product/23-c12-072.htm
<jiero> Evanescence: 8GB class 10的，似乎便宜
<cfy> class 10啊....
<jiero> cfy: class 10不是最快的吗？
<cfy> jiero: 不知道是不是最快的,反正比我快多了....我感叹下....
<cfy> iGnome: ee,你们生产class几?
<iGnome> 不懂class。 nnnnnd
<MaskRay> 这些缩写什么的全看不懂
<jiero> MaskRay: 我是需要买，所以去Wikipedia查的:D
<Evanescence> jiero: 不懂，只知道上面的写入速度。
<roylez> iGnome: class数越高越快
<jiero> class 10就是 10MB/s。。。
<iGnome> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=337664 cfy
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 脱机axel批量下载脚本，求高人解答
<iGnome> roylez:  这太高级了。不懂
<roylez> iGnome: ...
<cfy> iGnome: 我对115绝望了...貌似现在不能下载了....
<iGnome> cfy: 你去解惑
<jiero> 115是什么
<roylez> cfy: 从来就没指望过115
<hello2011> 115是什么？
<cfy> iGnome: 我提取出地址,都不能下载....你说怎么办,貌似用了特殊的东西
<Kandu> cindycai: 那問題就多了，源里裝的，預設自動啟動的，開機就綁端口了。你手工編譯的晚了就綁不到了，然後你手工編譯的那個，設定的配置檔/其他路徑的和源里的是否衝突都有關
<iGnome> 我指望。只要速度
<cfy> hello2011: jiero: 一个以前好用的枉判
<cfy> 网盘
<iGnome> 没js支持，当然提不出了
<jiero> 网盘哦。。。没啥要下载的太悲哀了
<roylez> iGnome: fetch.io现在用的人太多，改半收费了
<Evanescence> roylez: 装系统的话的确需要速度高的，但是如果存储就不用太高的？就知道这么多
<cfy> iGnome: 现在要js了?
<cfy> iGnome: 问题是我如果直接从浏览器里弄出来,然后设置好user agent,再下载,也不行啊....
<iGnome> roylez: 。那你还介绍。幸好我没去看
<cfy> iGnome: 115还有谁出了解析器?
<roylez> iGnome: 现在1个月只给4G流量了...
<iGnome> cfy: 那就是完全封闭了
<roylez> iGnome: 不过也不错
<iGnome> 4G.
<cfy> iGnome: 问题是如何封闭的....浏览器能下载啊...
<MaskRay> iGnome: 你们生产手机的？
<roylez> iGnome: 原来是20G
<iGnome> 我还是ssh出去算了
<iGnome> 慢慢下
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 紧急求救啊！！starting deferred execution scheduler failed问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=337673 一启动系统，就有一个starting deferred execution scheduler failed 错误 现在只能在另个模式里进入系统。。怎么解决啊。。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 jshmqjw — 2011-07-08 10:52
<cfy> iGnome: ssh?
<iGnome> MaskRay: 别人开玩笑的。你分不清。。。
<iGnome> 从慢速网站，慢慢下
<CyrusYzGTt> 唉～～！
<cfy> iGnome: 115还有谁出了解析器?
<iGnome> cfy: 不知道
<iGnome> 应该让叶子去搞这些。然后免费给我们下，给接口。
<cfy> iGnome: .....
<cfy> iGnome: 搞个网盘?
<iGnome> GPL他丫的115
<iGnome> ftp都不开了。还想网盘
<kiss_kill> webqq是不是不安全啊？偶今天居然被盗号了
<cfy> iGnome: 那我研究下,貌似现在可以了.
<cfy> iGnome: 你给个你用的链接地址吧
<iGnome> 。
<iGnome> 我没
<iGnome> 你自己随便找一个嘛
<jiero> roy
<jiero> roylez: 我一个月才20MB的流量。
<cfy> iGnome: 貌似链接地址里包含了client的ip啥的,
<iGnome> 额。那是要登录嘛
<cfy> iGnome: 这东西.不过我觉得直接浏览器下载不就完了么....脚本有啥用?
<cfy> iGnome: 不登陆有啊...
<iGnome> 方便。
<cfy> http://113.105.170.42/down_hot11/M00/02/3F/cWmuC03k050AAAAABKJSVxx7c0c2276677/M.HUNTER-v1.00.00-haoqing88.ipa?k=UwNw6TrgOzJ3sw-yFE32Kg&t=1310108719&u=125.123.44.173@0@clwcy4hy&file=M.HUNTER-v1.00.00-haoqing88.ipa
<iGnome> 网页，我都不知道点哪里是下载。
<cfy> iGnome: ....
<jiero> 不明白下载什么啊。
<iGnome> 和以前的流氓下载网站差不多了。搞不清哪里是下载。
<lainme> iGnome: 改了服务器的文件权限
<cfy> Kandu: 你那里sudo 还要密码啊.....
<iGnome> 。
<cfy> Kandu: 我不知道密码啊......
<cfy> iGnome: 你帮我解决一个问题
<basncy> 网站遇到流氓就变成流氓网站了。
<iGnome> 简单的，就行
<cfy> iGnome: mmap: Cannot allocate memory
<cfy> ensure_space: failed to validate 8589869056 bytes at 0x1000000000
<iGnome> 这啥
<cfy> iGnome: 这个怎么解决?ulimit -s 10000000解决没用啊
<iGnome> 不会这。你折腾吧
<cfy> iGnome: 无法启动软件,内存限制之类的
<cfy> iGnome: ....
<iGnome> 就你一直才搞这些啊
<cfy> iGnome: 我软件无法启动啊...怎么搞了...
<hello1> 8G?
<iGnome> 把机器拿过来，仔细分析，就知道了
<MaskRay> ulimit 以 block 为单位的
<cfy> Kandu:
<cfy> MaskRay: 所以?
<cfy> MaskRay: 就我vps
<cfy> MaskRay: 我想启动sbcl...可惜...
<hello1> cfy:vps什么价钱？
<cfy> hello1: 30/m
<cfy> iGnome: base64都有的吧
<MaskRay> cfy: 栈空间太大了，5G了
<cfy> MaskRay: 那我设置成多少比较好?
<MaskRay> 我错了，zsh 的 ulimit 以 1024 bytes 为单位的
<cfy> MaskRay: 这不限制么...那我设置大点,不就相当于没限制了?
<MaskRay> 都不 POSIX
<MaskRay> dash 的也是
<MaskRay> 不 POSIX
<MaskRay> cfy: 不知道
<cfy> 算了,我用clisp好了
<cfy> MaskRay: T_T
<cfy> MaskRay: 我猜是不是内存不够的缘故.....不是因为限制了...
<hello1> 30/m的vps有这么多内存？
<cfy> hello1: 512MB啊.....
<cfy> iGnome: ee,你现在还在115啊....
<happyone> 有人么
<^k^> happyone, ....  ㍣ 
<hello1> cfy:那你的程序要分多少内存呀？是不是我没看到？
<cfy> hello1: ?
<hello1> cfy:我怎么看这个错误说是要8G?
<cfy> hello1: 估计是虚拟的....
<hello1> 你的vps能用虚拟内存吗？
<cfy> hello1:  我也不清楚这块.不过实际来说是要100MB
<hello1> 什么程序？
<cfy> hello1: sbcl
<iGnome> cfy: 啥在115。很少需要下载
<jiero> 把Ubuntu中文论坛的鼠标指针改了吧？
<cfy> iGnome: ?算了,我不搞了.....
<jiero> 至少改成Ubuntu默认的，用CSS改。
<cfy> iGnome: 115现在已经不能用了.....
<iGnome> 是早就不能
<cfy> iGnome: 嗯....
<jiero> happyaron: 你的外号是什么？
<iGnome> 毛茸茸
<jyfl987_> ls
<jyfl987_> clear
<jyfl987_> meeting
<jyfl987_> 人呢
<jyfl987_> XwinX: ?
<Kandu> cfy: cfy
<cfy> Kandu: ?
<adam8157> cfy: 你在用的内核版本是? 栈空间那儿有个bug, 新版本才有的修复, 不要分配太多哦, 小心panic...
<Kandu> cfy: 密碼 cfy
<jyfl987_> cfy: 昨晚看 黑客与画家 发现要学下lisp
<cfy> Kandu: 哦.好的.
<cfy> jyfl987: 乱说.....
<hello1> cfy:加一个参数--dynamic-space-size 200试试。
<cfy> jyfl987_: 人家只是说怎么好了......lisp在书中的代码量估计还没有python多..
<iGnome> Permission denied (publickey).
<iGnome> Kandu:
<iGnome> 有密码，怎么还设置这个啊
<Kandu> iGnome: 知道密碼沒用
<cfy> iGnome: 只允许公匙登陆的.哈哈
<Kandu> iGnome: 靠 key
<iGnome> 你丫丫的。骗子
<cfy> Kandu: ee怎么知道服务器地址的?!
<iGnome> 大骗子
<cfy> 哈哈....
<Kandu> cfy: 我們不經常說么
<jyfl987_> cfy: 就是因为lisp代码少 我准备高阶上学lisp 低阶学forth
<iGnome> jailbreakme.com又克服万难重新上线
<cfy> Kandu: 哦.看来ee记录下来了....然后刚才一试没行,哈哈哈哈
<cfy> jyfl987:  good!
<Kandu> ee真壞
<jyfl987_> cfy: 有没有中文的lisp兴趣组？
<hello1> lisp这个现在用来做什么？
<happyaron> iGnome: lol
<cfy> hello1: thx
<cfy> jyfl987: lisp-cn
<happyaron> ee悲剧了
<cfy> hello1: 搞定了
<cfy> hello1: 什么都能干
<jyfl987_> cfy: 额 有人在那里面么
<iGnome> Destine: 哈皮最近一点都不乖了。
<hello1> lisp这个语言比较冷门吧。
<cfy> jyfl987: 水木知道么?那里有个function language板块
<cfy> jyfl987_: 有个lisp cn的邮件列表
<Destine> iGnome, 哈皮怎么了？
<happyaron> iGnome: Destine 相信我远多于你。
<happyaron> iGnome: lol
<iGnome> Destine: 你去军训的期间。
<cfy> jyfl987: http://lisp.org.cn/wiki/mailing-list
<^k^> ⇪ title: mailing-list [Lisp 中文社区维基]
<jyfl987_> cfy: 你肯定有邮件 转发一份给我
<Destine> iGnome, and？
<jyfl987_> cfy: 对了 不要高许多emacs user在那的那种
<cfy> jyfl987_: 订阅: 向lisp-cn+subscribe@googlegroups.com 发送一封主题任意、内容任意的邮件即可。
<cfy> jyfl987: 还是菜鸟居多吧
<jyfl987_> cfy: 好 菜鸟多好 才能同步提高
<iGnome> Destine: 没了。就是不乖。
<cfy> jyfl987_: 像 冰河之类的高手都在水木那个function板块
<iGnome> :D happyaron
<iGnome> 搞得哈皮紧张。
<jyfl987_> cfy: 根他们也没什么好交流的
<Destine> iGnome, 得有例子啊。
<happyaron> iGnome: lol
<cfy> jyfl987: 嗯,还好吧.你看英文书还是中文的?
<iGnome> 不记得了。
<iGnome> 我都知道军训了。你说呢
<tusooa> ls
<toupar> /exit
<Destine> iGnome, 那我木有办法帮你啦。
<iGnome> 。。帮我啥哦。。。
<jyfl987_> cfy: mutt用了几天后 都懒得用web gmail了
 * cfy 今天有个人超越神了. Destine说要帮神....
<happyaron> iGnome: Permission denied (publickey).
 * cfy 看来神堕落了.哈哈
<iGnome> 。
<iGnome> cfy: lisp的，都最先进了。
<iGnome> 打到lisp外挂rm的
<cfy> iGnome: 嗯,是啊
<cfy> ....
<iGnome> lol
<cfy> iGnome: 那是比posix早....
<jyfl987_> cfy: 有空学学forth 这两个都会 真的无敌
<tusooa> cfy: C-h f delete-file RET
<jyfl987_> 当然把c搞一搞 钱图无限
<iGnome> 我发现etqw的芬兰那关，外星人真的打不赢。
<cfy> tusooa: 是说common lisp
<MeaCulpa> iGnome: ??
<tusooa> cfy: common lisp没删文件的？
<jiero> 哦，对了叫做哈皮
<cfy> tusooa: 没有....
<tusooa> ...
<MaskRay> haskell  : System.Posix.removeLink
<cfy> hello1: 算了.虽然能跑起来.但是在如我的脚本以后.还是不行了.....
<cfy> ...
<tusooa> cfy: MaskRay: 这俩，都rebel
<iGnome> jiero: ..
<iGnome> 那只是我这样叫的
<MaskRay> cfy: unlimited 呢？
<tusooa> cfy: 那iperl.co.cc咋了。
<jiero> iGnome: 改吧。把Ubuntu中文的CSS鼠标指针改成EE用的。
<hello1> cfy:那估计还是你的VPS不行。内存要求不够。
<cfy> sbcl: sb-posix:unlink
<tusooa> to darkraven?
<cfy> hello1: 嗯.是啊.
<cfy> tusooa: 不用了.没咋啊
<iGnome> jiero: 这我不知道。css能指定鼠标？
<cfy> tusooa: 哦. RavenChan在用blog
<iGnome> 不是it
<tusooa> Posted by darkraven at
<iGnome> 主题都能远程传输？ jiero
<happyaron> cfy: http://www.ida.liu.se/imported/cltl/clm/node216.html
<iGnome> 最多只是鼠标状态吧
<happyaron> cfy: 这是啥？
<tusooa> cfy: blog.roraven.co.cc #那这，貌似和iperl.co.cc是一样的了。
<happyaron> cfy: lisp 为啥不能删文件？
<cfy> happyaron: 哈哈........原来有....
<jiero> iGnome: 看  http://wiki.sugarlabs.org/go/Welcome_to_the_Sugar_Labs_wiki
<happyaron> iGnome: ^
<iGnome> 支持掐 cfy
<cfy> happyaron: T_T
<happyaron> iGnome: 我一外行都找到删文件的了
 * jiero 支持互相打架
<iGnome> 吃饭先。等下来掐
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马
<roylez> iGnome: ...
<cfy> happyaron: 我来找找客观原因....因为g.f.w,google巨慢...所以我没搜索...
<happyaron> cfy: ...
<happyaron> cfy: eeload 还能不能用了
<cfy> happyaron: eeload是啥?
<roylez> cfy: 不是有个 google shell .org 吗
<happyaron> cfy: https://gg.eeload.com/
<cfy> roylez: 不知道
<roylez> cfy: http://goosh.org/
<^k^> ⇪ title: goosh.org - the unofficial google shell.
<cfy> happyaron: 你是搜索出来的吧?
 * tusooa ʍɟƃʞɔnɟ
<happyaron> cfy: y
<cfy> lisp的文档布局我也不习惯....
<happyaron> cfy: 我哪懂lisp啊
<cfy> happyaron: 什么关键词?
<happyaron> cfy: lisp remove file
<cfy> happyaron: roylez: 好的,google又能用了,哈哈
<MeaCulpa> .
<MeaCulpa> roylez: GLBT文化衫出来了，穿～～
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ...你真的去vote了？
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://i.imgur.com/LRP4W.jpg
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://i.imgur.com/lNTxn.jpg
<roylez> tenzu: http://i.imgur.com/890Dl.jpg
<jiero> http://m8y.org/tmp/testcase93.xhtml
<roylez> iGnome: http://i.imgur.com/67cyA.jpg
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 征集Ubuntu 11.10 桌面壁纸 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=337680 Ubuntu 设计团队目前正在征集11.10的桌面壁纸，希望爱好设计的朋友能有兴趣为下个版本带来一张或几张有中国元素的壁纸。 稍后会给出如何提交的方法。 统计信息: 发表于 由 freeflying — 2011-07-08 12:08
<roylez> palomino|working: http://i.imgur.com/yTeTS.jpg
<jiero> http://m8y.org/hw/hats/hats_js_anim.xhtml
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我要把我的折腾都迁移到这上面: http://docs.fabfile.org/en/1.1.1/index.html
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 卖肾的下套？
<jiero> 卖身的和卖肾的。。。精神上和物质上。
<roylez> jiero: ...
<roylez> jiero: 我怎么就可以这么困...
<jiero> roylez: 看这个 治愈  http://m8y.org/hw/hats/hats_js_anim.xhtml
<roylez> jiero: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/453a7a7bjw1diy37eshw1j.jpg
<jiero> roylez: 哦。我的脚丫很臭，猫就喜欢。
<MeaCulpa> .......
<MeaCulpa> yeww
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://pic1.oootao.com/app/img1/00/27/10/big_ef0e_271059.jpg
<cfy> .....
<roylez> cfy: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/7095447fjw1diwux7rjzwj.jpg
<cfy> roylez: 看过了.
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 金圣娘娘
<roylez> cfy: ...
<roylez> cfy: 猴子打ak 47看过没？
<cfy> roylez: 没...
<roylez> cfy: http://jandan.net/2011/07/07/ape-an-ak47.html
<cfy> roylez: 杀猴子犯法么?应该在第一时间爆猴子头.....
<MeaCulpa> roylez: http://media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lnzz52BO1G1qdbw8a.gif
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 胖子喜欢肥妞。我理解你
<roylez> cfy: 多威武的猴子君...
<cfy> roylez: 主席....
 * tenzu 高呼主席万岁!
<roylez> tenzu: 猪猪
<XwinX> iGnome:
<XwinX> iGnome: tenzu 要疯我账号,你不管管
<tenzu> roylez: 富二代那个我笑了
<tenzu> iGnome: 神,这时候你要挺我啊
<roylez> XwinX: ...
<roylez> XwinX: 你干啥了？
<XwinX> roylez: 我啥也没干啊
<iGnome> XwinX: 不准疼猪封。是啥帐号啊
<tenzu> XwinX: 啥也没干,所以要疯
<iGnome> 论坛的？
<roylez> XwinX: 啥也没干就是罪过阿，好歹发点搞笑图片阿
<XwinX> 我委屈啊
<iGnome> 你们2，这是扯啥嘛
<XwinX> roylez: 深潜的
 * tenzu 再次高呼主席万岁并打倒土神
<iGnome> 疼猪，要厚道
<iGnome> 不可妄语
<tenzu> iGnome: 我天天拜你你还不挺我
<iGnome> 你早叛变了。
<^k^> 新 其它类Unix OS发行版 • gentoo kde的配置问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=337684 昨天emerge kdebase-startkde就直接睡觉了. 今天早晨起来,kde装完了,,startx启动后,kde能正常启动 有消息提示 声卡问题,这个暂时不管了. 可是Leave-Logout也不管用 Switch User也提示Will not lock the session.as unlocking would be impossible. No appropriate greeter plugin configred ...
 * tenzu 决定以后拜神之子
<roylez> iGnome: http://mvd.360buy.com/20041812.html
<roylez> iGnome: 神，你上次那个小夜灯，是不是已经玩腻了？送给我吧
<jiero> 这里已经是老人区了。。。
<jiero> 太多老人说话了。
<tenzu> 谁是老人?
<jiero> tenzu: 说话的大多是。
<jiero> 不得不承认我们老了。
<roylez> jiero: 你还嫩着呢...
 * jiero  知道主席把我当孩子。。。
<XwinX> jiero: 你要努力主席的好孩子
<XwinX> 主席挥手你向前
<jiero> 。。。
<XwinX> 你要努力做主席的好孩子
<jyfl987> http://jandan.net/2011/07/08/mit-diode-laser.html
<roylez> XwinX: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/7112c07btw1diwy6rcgz5g.gif
<MeaCulpa> ...
<CyrusYzGTt> ...
<XwinX> ...
<Pwnna> ubuntu 有办法把所有的 network 转到 ssh -D 8080上吗？
<kiss_kill> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjgxNDgyMjI4.html
<kiss_kill> 牛人啊
<MeaCulpa> http://is.gd/N9KVKV
<CyrusYzGTt> iGnome§ 上面是 元 下面是 心 的字怎麼讀？？
<MeaCulpa> Pwnna: 你要走代理？proxychains
<Pwnna> 我有我自己的ssh
<roylez> kiss_kill: 弱爆了
<Pwnna> vps
<kiss_kill> roylez: 呵呵
<CyrusYzGTt> MeaCulpa§ 你那個圖片，，，我在心中又給政府減分 10000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000,,,最高 10分
<MaskRay> tusooa: .tk 不错
<MeaCulpa> nc -l -p 用到的监听端口 -e "nc -nvv localhost 8080"
<roylez> kiss_kill: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac213423/
<MeaCulpa> Pwnna: proxychains帮你注入socket通信，让他们都先走你指定的代理
<kiss_kill> 今天早上用webqq登录QQ ，居然被盗密码了。在ubuntu下面  奇怪的
<Pwnna> 算了。。
<Pwnna> 走公司网络算了
<CyrusYzGTt> kiss_kill§ 可能在局域網或者服務器被監聽到了，，我也遇到，，，很鬱悶的webqq竟然沒有ssl
<kiss_kill> 难怪，那可能就是我所在的公司的服务器那边被监听了？
<roylez> tenzu: http://291645.m1.ihompy.com.cn/201107/7/291645_1310033866IVuM.gif
<kiss_kill> 搞得我今天整个上午人心晃晃的
<XwinX> kiss_kill: 丢了就丢吧
<kiss_kill> XwinX: 找回了，就是好多【朋友都差点被骗
<XwinX> kiss_kill: 这玩意越用越不爽
<roylez> XwinX: 嘛？
<XwinX> roylez: webqq啊
<XwinX> 无聊中
<XwinX> iGnome:
<Kandu> cfy: 譯者列表里，你用哪個名？
<XwinX> iGnome: 无聊, 去 pk 版开个帖吧
<cfy> Kandu: 什么意思?
<roylez> XwinX: .
<Kandu> cfy: 用 cfy 或者 鳳媛 或者 凤媛?
<XwinX> roylez: ?
<cfy> Kandu: cfy...
<Kandu> cfy: 哦
<NoIE> http://digi.163.com/photoview/030U0016/155805.html#p=74ORI7114FFB0016
<NoIE> 1999元秒杀ipad? 神舟平板Lipad T10图集_网易数码:
<XwinX> NoIE: 界面真的好难看
<NoIE> XwinX: 正在下载文件，因此，网页我还没打开呢。
<NoIE> 呵呵，一提到神舟，我还以为是x86架构的平板呢，原来也是arm的。
<jyfl987> NoIE: arm便宜嘛
<NoIE> jyfl987: 如果可以砍掉安卓，直接安装ubuntu的话，我就买。
<jyfl987> NoIE: 我也是 我烦android
<roylez> jyfl987: symbian很好阿
<jyfl987> roylez: 限制很多
<NoIE> 有人用智器 V7 吗？预装ubuntu的。
<jyfl987> 智器的性价比不高吧
<NoIE> 智器预装ubuntu。
<jyfl987> 这个我早就知道了
<NoIE> 除了智器以外，还没有其他的平板厂商预装ubuntu呢。
<jyfl987> 这个倒是 不过我不能因为这个就买他
<iGnome> 别人昨天还买你一个999的平板。
<cfy> iGnome: 你到底做啥产品
<NoIE> 可是我不会给平板安装ubuntu。。。
<Kandu> cfy: 嗯，你看看有沒問題了 /osc/stow/index.html
<cfy> Kandu: 我表示有点压力,我再看看,翻译错的话,很不好意思
<jyfl987> NoIE: 你还卖平板?
<NoIE> jyfl987: 想买一块。
<jyfl987> NoIE: 你可以买好刷机的君正板 他们有专门的kernel的 都开放的 自己定义个系统可以
<NoIE> 价格低点，分量轻点，预装ubuntu就行。
<NoIE> jyfl987: 好的，我搜索一下。
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://collusion.toolness.org/
<^k^> ⇪ title: Collusion
<jyfl987> NoIE: linux不就行了 干嘛一定要ubuntu 别忘了这里是arch官方 仔细他们t你
<NoIE> jyfl987: ubuntu还是arch我无所谓，我想用gnome。
<jyfl987> NoIE: 平板用 gnome貌似不大好 不如用unity
<NoIE> jyfl987: 我的VMware安装不了meego，我也不知道meego我是不是用得惯。
<jyfl987> NoIE: 那个还是算了
<NoIE> jyfl987: 如果是kde的话，我可可以凑合着用。
<NoIE> jyfl987: unity 也不错。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 看上去有点意思
<Kandu> cfy: /me 表示我經常翻譯錯，好在我臉皮厚
<MaskRay> 上次 ee 推荐的木纹 gtk 主题叫啥来着
<jiero> arch 官方？
<jiero> Kandu: 对翻译采取不合作态度的是我:D 所以我退出了。
<roylez> MeaCulpa: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/trackerblock/
<cfy> Kandu: 哈哈.
<Kandu> jiero: 哦，可以同時練練閱讀也蠻好的
<jiero> Evanescence: 在不？
<jiero> Kandu: 同步一下中文水平阿，因为中文词汇根本不认识。
<fennng> fvwm 标题栏乱码 ...搞了几天也搞不定
<jiero> fennng: 字体掉了？
<fennng> jiero: 我有文泉译呀,可以字体怎么设置都没有用.
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我欢迎自己被track
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 不过那些家伙...我会echo到我的/etc/hosts
<jiero> fennng: 可能不认识文泉驿的中文名，换Droid Sans Fallback看看那
<fennng> roylez: 我靠,我看成fuck
<fennng> jiero: 我用的是拼音呀,从xlsfonts 里面抄出来的
<jiero> MeaCu1pa: 你渴望出名吗？
<Kandu> 看看 fc-list :lang=zh
<jiero> fennng: 我在瞎说。
<fennng> Kandu: 啥意思呀
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 访问了一次新浪，小小的红色爆发
<NoIE> 红旗linux多久没有新版本了？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 访问了一次我自己的blog, 大爆发！
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 挖人挖到Marvell了...
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 下楼来interview...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: ...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 挖隔壁的墙角，合适吗?
<jyfl987> MeaCulpa: 主席去你们那做推销员？
<Kandu> fennng: 基本上這樣列出的名字好用 fc-list :lang=zh  | sed "s/\([^,:]*\)[,:].*/\1/g"
<NoIE> MeaCulpa: 新浪上有一个关闭按钮。
<MeaCulpa> NoIE: 我其实从不上sina
<NoIE> MeaCulpa: 好习惯。
<MeaCulpa> MeaCu1pa: sexwave
<MeaCu1pa> http://go.rss.sina.com.cn/redirect.php?url=http://news.sina.com.cn/c/2011-07-08/103622779679.shtml | 中新网7月8日电 民政部8日在其官方网站公布《中国慈善事业发展指导纲要》，并公开征求意见。《纲要》称，“十二五”时期，中国慈善事业发展面临十分有利的环境。
<MeaCu1pa> 　　民政部日前起草了《中国慈善事业发展指导纲要(2011-2015年)》。为保证《纲要》的科学性和指导性，现面向.... | Fri, 8 Jul 2011 02:36:00 GMT
<MeaCulpa> 性浪这种货色只配小秘帮我读读新闻
<jiero> Debian 的 zeitgeist 终于能用了 :D Ubuntu里我唯一怀念的东西阿。
<fennng> Kandu: 在irssi里不知道怎么COPY你给的命令, 我用 fc-list :lang=zh 列出了几个字体, 有 wenquanyi-bitmap song:style=bold
<fennng> Kandu: 我怎么用它?
<jyfl987> NoIE: 新浪是什么？
<jiero> jyfl987: SINA可以看看哦。
<Kandu> fennng: 問 iGnome, 我只能給出找字體名的命令。不會配置 fvwm
<jyfl987> jiero: 我只看reader
<jiero> jyfl987: reader是什么？
<jiero> jyfl987: 看这个 http://m8y.org/hw/hats/hats_js_anim.xhtml
<jyfl987> jiero: 不是吧 你这都不知道 google reader
<jiero> jyfl987: 你这么一说听说过
<jiero> jyfl987: 不想用google的东西。除了Gmail
<jyfl987> jiero: 这是你发现的？？
<jiero> jyfl987: 我提议的。
<jyfl987> jiero: 你给我发的这个图 貌似是我们网站的
<MaskRay> roylez: pentadactyl 里 :extop Privacy... 之后显示区域就缩小了
<jiero> jyfl987: 。。。啥？
<jyfl987> jiero: 阿 我知道了 你这个图会探测我的浏览器
<jiero> m8y 是你们的？
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 安裝 npscript
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 安裝 noscript
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: ...
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 这个网站还真狠
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 再安裝 adblock plus
<jyfl987> jiero: 你够狠 这个网站
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 再安裝 quickjava
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 再安裝 batterprivacy
<jyfl987> CyrusYzGTt: 你用w3m访问不就行了
<jiero> 恨什么？
<jyfl987> jiero: 你为何不用google reader呢
<jiero> 这个网站很正常阿。
<jiero> jyfl987: 没听说过
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ ...用 lynx 吧，，這樣更加安全
<jyfl987> jiero: 他把我的浏览器书签都给dump出来了 严重侵犯隐私阿
<jiero> jyfl987: 哦。
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 我同意你的說法
<jiero> jyfl987: 不知道。
<jyfl987> jiero: 假如你在facebook里 对你每个好友都用一个  id来区分 发到他们的新鲜事里去  那么你就可以收集到你好友的浏览器书签里 哼哼 这个很爽的哦
<CyrusYzGTt> jyfl987§ 不過，我只有個辦法使用 selinux的sandbox隔離瀏覽
<jyfl987> 如果他有一些js书签 或者 个人panel的链接 在链接地址上就有session id这种敏感信息 然后你就爽了 哈哈
<jiero> jyfl987: 我不了解你说什么。。。
<jiero> 算了，不知道。
<jiero> jyfl987: 我就是常说的肉鸡。
<mzgcz> hi,all
<^k^> mzgcz, 好  ㍦ 
<CyrusYzGTt> ^k^§ 好 14點，，，
<CyrusYzGTt> ^k^§ 該升級內核了，，rc6了
<kiss_kill> 在安装arch  不知道怎么回事，老配置不了xorg
<jiero> I want N950...
<kiss_kill> startx直接出错
<vic> xorg 不用配置了把
<if_else> 各位兄台，有用 urxvt 的吗？
<vic> pacman -S xorg-xinit
<RavenChan> if_else, 有
<if_else> RavenChan: 兄台，可否帮我测试一下 urxvt 中 vim 在插入模式 Shift-alt-左右方向键，移动到下一个单词可用不？谢谢
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 你要写 dabbrev-expand for urxvt 了？
<MaskRay> if_else: 用 zsh 的 M-f M-b 吧
<jyfl987> kernel的那种 make menuconfig 如何实现的？
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 为什么，我没那种需要……
<jyfl987> 妈的 问个技术的问题 就哑巴了
<MaskRay> 等我学好 makefile
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 没前途 天天在这里高谈阔论 这个都没学会
<jyfl987> 害得我等到花儿都歇菜了
<MaskRay> jyfl987: 咋们可以比试比试
<jyfl987> MaskRay: lol
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 鼻屎什么？
<MaskRay> jyfl987: 生成所有这样的规则 ab: abab.c; echo abab    cb: cbcb.c; echo cbcb
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 我本来就不会 你跟我比什么
<MaskRay> jyfl987: makefile 呀
<RavenChan> if_else,  不能的样子...
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 我都说了我不会 怎么跟你比  我又不是为了斗气学东西 我要会了干嘛还来问 额
<RavenChan> MaskRay, vim里= =
<MaskRay> jyfl987: 那别骂人呀，我就是斗气，看你骂人
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 呵呵 你就是没前途
<Evanescence> 怎么让 gnome-terminal支持256色？
<kbens> apahce+mod_jk+tomcat  有时候访问前台页面  会出现源代码 有谁知道 应该 调调哪里么？？？
<MaskRay> Evanescence: tput colors
<Evanescence> MaskRay: 8
<Evanescence> MaskRay: 怎么这么少？
<MaskRay> Evanescence: echo $TERM
<Evanescence> MaskRay: xterm
<MaskRay> Evanescence: export TERM=xterm-256color
<Evanescence> mas
<Evanescence> MaskRay: 谢谢了
<RavenChan> MaskRay, gnome-terninal的$TERM是xterm?
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 程序是查询 TERM 来确认支持颜色数的
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 你 zshrc 里设置一下就好了
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 但是$TERM不应该是由终端虚拟器设定的吗？
<iGnome> gnome-terninal缺省就支持256
<MaskRay> Evanescence: for ((i=0;i<256;i++)); do echo -ne "\033[38;5;${i}m0"; done
<iGnome> 要设置啥
<MaskRay> 让程序知道支持 256 色
<MaskRay> 像上面那命令，不管 TERM 是什么都能用的
<Evanescence> MaskRay: 已经搞定了， 后面那个for是啥？
<iGnome> 有colorterm的env
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 不知道 gnome-termianl 是怎么搞的
<iGnome> 啥程序还会搞智能适应。少有
<MaskRay> vim
<iGnome> 那也不要自己设置。
<Kandu> iGnome: vim 在 gnome-terminal 里，默認就8色
<iGnome> 默认。那就不是自适用了嘛
<MaskRay> 那说明 gnome-termianl 怪，不设置好 TERM
<iGnome> 直接设置vim就是
<Evanescence> MaskRay: 2: Syntax error: Bad for loop variable
<Kandu> iGnome: 在 xterm 里，不設 TERM，先是8色，然後檢測到256色，再變256色
<MaskRay> xterm 表现良好……转投 xterm 吧
<Kandu> iGnome: 設好 TERM ，直接 265 色
<iGnome> xterm缺省是8色啊
<iGnome> 别人在说gnome-terminal啊
<MaskRay> 嗯，忘了：xterm.termName: xterm-256color
<Kandu> iGnome: 嗯, 是說 vim 聰明來着
<iGnome> 没说vim吧。
<iGnome> 聪明啥
<MaskRay> emacs 也是自适应
<Kandu> jyfl987: for ((i=0;i<256;i++)); do echo -ne  "\033[38;5;${i}m0"; done
<Kandu> jyfl987: 呃
<Kandu> jyfl987: scripts/kconfig/mconf.c
<iGnome> http://imagebin.org/162085 这才是256显示
<jyfl987> Kandu: 用c??
<jyfl987> iGnome: 你刚才怎么不露头？
<iGnome> 啥
<Kandu> jyfl987: 當然，要curses
<jyfl987> iGnome: 我问类似kernel的那种 menuconfig是怎么做出来
<Kandu> jyfl987: 不生模式，怎麼弄
<jyfl987> 我公司要写上线文档 我感觉可以分section这种方式来生成
<jyfl987> 所以要学习下menuconfig怎么写
<iGnome> 我不知道你说的。自己折腾
<jyfl987> iGnome: 操
<iGnome> 你搞非人类的东西，别人没兴趣。
<jyfl987> iGnome: 狗屁 那上线文档 一条又一条的 要开发人员来写 然后开发人员催其他开发的分别写一部分 这个不是正好用make来合成么
<jyfl987> 还有的是测试人员 主管人员的意见 这个不是刚好用menuconfig来输入意见么
<iGnome> 一边去。别和我说。
<jyfl987> 还有些固定选项 像要不要数据会滚 就是y/n的 这个也刚好和kernel一样
<jyfl987> iGnome: 你就是喜欢当乌龟
<iGnome> 丫丫的。又乱咬人啊。找xx踢你。
<calebot> jyfl987: dialog / whiptail
<calebot> jyfl987: ncurses based UI
<jyfl987> iGnome: 你自己t就t 还非要冒充别人来t 真无聊
<calebot> 话说推荐使用 make nconfig 取代 make menuconfig
<zwhuang> 10.04 下的 notify-send 怎么不能显示图标和带格式的文字啊？
<jyfl987> calebot: 真的是 kernel自带的那个么
<calebot> jyfl987: kernel 也是用 ncurses
<zwhuang> 例如：notify-send Test "<font size=16 color=blue><b><i>Hello World</b></i></font>"
<calebot> jyfl987: text mode UI 绝大多数都用 ncurses
<calebot> jyfl987: 不然就要自己刻了
<flay> 好久不来这里了 哈哈 最近都在折腾G+
<calebot> ncurses 成熟 好用 兼容性好
<MaskRay> nconfig 比起 menuconfig 有什么优势
<zwhuang> 有墙在，G++也没用~
<calebot> 有墙在，G#也没用~
<flay> 额 。。
<jyfl987> calebot: 关键是我不想自己写那个程序 我就像弄个 .config 然后我的那个项目一make menuconfig 就根据我那些配置来要求我输入一些信息
<happyaron> 那Objective G可以用不？
<zwhuang> 有用 10.04 的么，帮测试下 notify-send Test "<font size=16 color=blue><b><i>Hello World</b></i></font>"
<calebot> jyfl987: 没有现成的啊
<calebot> jyfl987: 所以我推荐 dialog / whiptail
<jyfl987> calebot: 那kernel那个抄下来 应该也够用了 额
<calebot> jyfl987: 抄 kernel 还不如自己做
<jyfl987> calebot: 我没有特殊的数据类型 就是 y/n 字符
<calebot> jyfl987: 你看了 dialog 就知道，超简单的
<calebot> jyfl987: 又跨平台
<jyfl987> calebot: 我最讨厌跨平台 能在*nix之间用就行了 win32 不考虑
<calebot> kernel 那是搞超大项目，又想支持按需编译
<calebot> 一般 project 哪需要那么多选项
<calebot> 用 ./configure --foo --bar 就够鸟
<jyfl987> 我们这个上线文档也是个定制性的东西 格式都是固定的 就是填写不一样
<calebot> jyfl987: 那 ./configure 就行了吧
<jyfl987> calebot: 那个不互动感觉不爽 选项太多了 你一开始就用命令行输入麻烦
<calebot> ./configure 支持一百个选项挺正常的
<calebot> jyfl987: 用 dialog 写个 ./configure frontend
<jyfl987> calebot: 那是理论上 虽然你有100个选项 可是事实上你经常只改10几个 我们这个需要写到就多了 不过你说的dialog可以考虑下 我要学学 有教程么
<calebot> 有 demo, 教程就不知道了
<jyfl987> calebot: 你是那个台湾老？
<iGnome> calebot: 你跟他说这么多，下次碰到啥不会的，他还是会骂你的。
<iGnome> 他是白眼狼。要打倒的。
<MaskRay> kick jyfl987
<mxp> 各位大侠，请问一下ubuntu怎么翻墙？
<jyfl987> iGnome: 狗屁 我什么时候骂过他了
<jyfl987> iGnome: 你自己不帮别人 还组织别人帮
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 你也跟ee学坏
<MaskRay> jyfl987: 你要打倒，不过你问问题也让我知道了 dialog/whiptail，就饶了你
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 要打倒的是 ee 这种技术学霸 跟我没啥关系
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 而且我提问 让calebot回答到 增进了两岸文化技术事业的交流 功大于过 lol
<iGnome> 等你转性，已经无望了。
<iGnome> 明天给你+q
<jyfl987> 等你变性才是无望呢
<MaskRay> 你让对岸同胞看到了丑态，要打倒的
<jyfl987> 我有好多nick 公司ip也不固定 :]
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 有问题就要暴露么 你藏着掖着这种心态就跟GFW一样 原来你跟GFW是一路的！！！
<MaskRay> 是说你前面乱咬
<jyfl987> MaskRay: 那我给你打一针预防针如何 呵呵
<calebot> jyfl987: 话说一定要互动么？不用互动写个 .config parser 就好了
<jyfl987> calebot: 必须得互动 写parser他们烦
<calebot> jyfl987: 给个 .config 模板，叫用户自己改 y/n
 * calebot 觉得搞互动比较烦
<jyfl987> calebot: 那些用户你指望他们改一大托选项 额 连我自己都懒得搞 何况他们
<jyfl987> 没办法 写文档更烦 但是老板要你写
<calebot> jyfl987: 不是公司内部用而已？
<jyfl987> 本来还要我们写word文档呢  最后我们开发实在受不了就用rst了
<jyfl987> calebot: 是内部用的
<jyfl987> 也许用web生成是个办法
<calebot> markup 转 word 又不难
<calebot> 转回来才麻烦…
<calebot> 珍爱生命，远离 word
<jyfl987> 我们这主要用 rst
<jyfl987> 不过网站马上要转向markup了
<calebot> 文件也没天天改的吧
<jyfl987> rst的parser烂 封死了 context变量的传送
<calebot> 选项那么多，常改的也没几个
<calebot> 内核选项都很少人一个一个自己挑了
<jyfl987> 每个项目肯定不一样的 要改的还是大多数 不像kernel 上次编译的 这次基本就不用大改了
 * calebot 只有 N 年前有看完当时的所有内核选项
<jyfl987> 那不就是了 很崩溃
<calebot> jyfl987: 那应该鼓捣一些 自动生文件的, doxygen 之类的
<calebot> jyfl987: code 写好连文件都顺便好了
<calebot> 全自动才是王道！
<jyfl987> calebot: 那个是新学一个体系 而且就专门为了写文档 我这个如果搞会了 以后我写软件也可以用这样来配 收益比用doxygen大 而且doxygen是xml的 我痛恨
 * calebot 同恨 xml
<calebot> json++
<calebot> xml--
<jyfl987> calebot: 说到xml 看到xmpp这么好的协议用xml 就恨得牙齿痒痒的
<jyfl987> 最好是BSON
<jyfl987> 没几个人要看通讯协议中的数据的 更别提有人要手动改了
<jyfl987> 最好用Mongodb的那个BSON
<jyfl987> 可以把mongodb做为log的存储后端 哼哼
<jyfl987> 还支持查询
<iGnome> http://imagebin.org/162091
 * jyfl987 PCM的存储器什么时候可以上市呢
<sunningv> 冬瓜
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马，你还在阿
<palomino|working> 马上就闪啦
<palomino|working> 一会儿公司集体腐败去
<Kandu> 論壇里 bbcode 里代碼高亮怎麼寫 ?
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马请客阿
<Kandu> 指定 lang
<palomino|working> 公司请客呀 , roylez
<jyfl987> Kandu: 调用相关的 highlight插件就是了
<ilovezoe1> [bash] [/bash]
<roylez> palomino|working: 你是老板阿，不是你请客吗
<Kandu> 我是說 ubuntu 論壇
<palomino|working> ..... , roylez
<ilovezoe1> 参考那个什么。ge.什么的。不记得了
<jyfl987> 也是有插件的嘛
<Kandu> ilovezoe1: 不錯
<Kandu> jyfl987: 我正想發貼呢
<jyfl987> Kandu: [code][/code] 这样么 没注意
<Kandu> jyfl987: 知道了直接 [c] [/c]   [pascal] [/pascal]  包就好了
<ilovezoe1> Kandu: :-D
<jyfl987> Kandu: 额 那得定制多少个呢
<Kandu> jyfl987: 不知道，問問一葉，上次聽一葉說過這個的
<jyfl987> Kandu: 我一直想知道 forth语言如何高亮 他是没有固定关键词的 额
<calebot> jyfl987: 自己写高量规则嘛
<calebot> s/量/亮
<calebot> jyfl987: 不同实作有不同的基本 keyword
<ilovezoe1> 格式化 0.007 秒,  使用 GeSHi 1.0.8.4
<ilovezoe1> 论坛用的是这个。
<jyfl987> calebot: 但是一个forth程序是不停的建新关键词的 假如你要给vim写个插件干这事 你要随时准备把整个程序扫一遍 提取出最新的关键词
<calebot> jyfl987: forth 一般都不大，parse 没鸭梨
<jyfl987> calebot: 这么说也是 但是如果你还include了外部的程序呢？ 你要递归的扫 额
<Kandu> calebot: 究竟“裏”是異體還是“裡”?
<calebot> Kandu: 看你是要 zf 公告的，还是 de facto standard
<jyfl987> Kandu: 呵呵 你这个喜欢玩繁体的 终于碰到正宗用户了吧
<Kandu> 嗯，正學呢
<calebot> Kandu: 台湾以前曾以裏為正，但現在以裡為正
<jyfl987> calebot: 你现在用中文多还是英文多
<calebot> Kandu: 要我说，两岸的教育主管机构都是只花钱不干正事的脑残
<Kandu> calebot: 哦，剛看教育部的辭典上是以“裡”為正，不過以前看別人討論是以“裏”為正
<calebot> 两岸的教育主管机构这几年都还在乱搞新的字体笔画标准
<calebot> 而且新定订的标准往往和现时通行的字体不符
 * calebot 觉得他们就是一群白痴
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • ubuntu 11修改etc/profile 文件无法gui登录 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=337698 总是停在Starting cups printing spooler/server那里，要怎么办？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 benben2301 — 2011-07-08 17:14
<jyfl987> calebot: 呵呵 我看到小马哥不是要采用大陆版本的拼音方案么
<calebot> jyfl987: 没用啊，只是嘴上喊喊
<calebot> 台湾常见常用的拼音方案有三四套
<jyfl987> calebot:  汉字这个确实训练人脑子阿
<Kandu> 不過台灣的教育部這點不錯，編了辭典，買了字體給大家免費用
<jyfl987> 用拼音是线性的 看汉字要组合看  额
<jyfl987> Kandu: 是阿 政府就应该干这种事阿 比如两岸政府可以考虑每年拨点款给linux基金会 让其增加中文支持
<calebot> 像 得的地底 这个用法也是两岸都改来改去
<jyfl987> 或者担负专职开发人员的薪酬发放 额
<calebot> 啥时该用 的, 啥时该用 得
<jyfl987> calebot: 现在一律改为可以用一个的通用了 我们小时候可以区分很明显的
<jyfl987> 所以现在看到的滥用很不习惯
<euroford> jyfl987: 政府是有钱，都给核高基了
<jyfl987> euroford: 呵呵 合搞基
<euroford> jyfl987: 给社区无法管理
<jyfl987> cjk 日本人贡献挺多的
<jyfl987> euroford: 给基金会阿
<calebot> 还有以前两岸对立，对方用的往往这一方就不用
<jyfl987> 这些基金会运作都公开透明的
<calebot> 完全是浪费精力
<euroford> jyfl987: 中国政府的钱，是不会给国外的基金会的
<calebot> de facto standard 才是王道！
<jyfl987> 还有政府可以考虑买下一些版权内容的版权 投放到公共域去
<jyfl987> euroford: 所以我也就说说而已
<mzgcz> 你在想政府帮忙，政府在想你帮忙
<euroford> jyfl987: 把MS买了完了
<euroford> 估计美国政府不干了
<euroford> 哈哈
<jyfl987> euroford: 操作系统确实可以考虑阿 政府投资一般都是公共基础建设 操作系统确实是公共基础
<calebot> jyfl987: 得，麒麟的教训还不够么？
<euroford> jyfl987: 刚才不是说了吗，就算中国政府想买MS和INTEL，美国政府也不答应的
<calebot> 党要有种下令不用 win32, 开发操作系统才有希望
<jyfl987> euroford: 那没必要阿 只要买个许可就行了
<euroford> jyfl987: 麒麟还是有用的，哈哈，据说GFW用的就是麒麟
<jyfl987> calebot: 我是说 可以考虑向ms买个许可 一年一次 只在中国境内有效
<calebot> euroford: gfw 用的是 cisco
<jyfl987> 盗版业界不是有个 上海政府大客户版
<jyfl987> 政府可以考虑买个中国政府大客户版 额 中国境内都有效
<euroford> calebot: 肯定有cisco, 我说的是过滤的部分
<calebot> 图利美帝厂商？
<jyfl987> 像字体什么的 可以直接买下来 扔到公共域
<jyfl987> 美国政府好像有干过类似的事
<calebot> 买下 droid fallback 吧
<euroford> gnu其实就是美国政府的项目吧
<jyfl987> 这个得投票了
<calebot> euroford: 不相干的
<jyfl987> euroford: 额 大胡子是智能实验室的 也算美国政府养他吧 lol
<calebot> 以前米国还有技术禁运的，debian 还分 US / non-US 源
<jyfl987> 不是吧 debian有什么技术是 禁运的？
<calebot> 现在 ps3 也还不能卖到某些地区 <- 米国管的真多
<calebot> jyfl987: 加密技术
<calebot> jyfl987: 好几年前的事了
<jyfl987> calebot: 美国还管ps3?? 难道不是日本政府么
<calebot> 现在都解禁了，所以没分 US / non-US 了
<jyfl987> calebot: 额 想起来 rsa sha曾经都是管制的
<euroford> 主要是美国限制美国用户使用某些加密算法
<jyfl987> 最近看过说欧洲准备禁止hash加密的那些
<euroford> jyfl987: 美国政府管的多了，超过1G主频的嵌入式CPU肯定不让卖的
<euroford> 怕我国拿去做导弹
<jyfl987> euroford: 扯淡吧 那ibm不要急死？
<jyfl987> 再说了 君正就有1G的cpu了
<euroford> 真的，不信你去问，TI，freescale
<jyfl987> 又便宜 功耗又低 干嘛去采购美国的
<jyfl987> 最近不是有个新闻说 美国发现他导弹上有许多 来自中国的山寨cpu
<jyfl987> 他自己的导弹都采购他国的
<jyfl987> 我说cpu
<euroford> 电子元件，不是CPU
<jyfl987> 那fpga岂非不能卖了
<jyfl987> 感觉这个不靠谱
<jyfl987> 还有那个量子计算机
<euroford> 有一个网站，好像叫exportregulation.gov
<euroford> 忘了
<jyfl987> euroford: 美国挺原教旨的
<euroford> 他就靠这些东东活着呢
<jyfl987> 希望有个技术立国的共和国
<euroford> http://www.exportcontrol.org/
<jyfl987> 加国呢？
<jyfl987> 有没有什么岛国通互联网的
<jyfl987> 移民去那 把全球的黑客都招来
<calebot> 黑客就是要分布各地才好使嘛
<jyfl987> 宣布不承认专利 把大胡子请来当国师
<jyfl987> 然后国徽是gnu那个牛头
<calebot> jyfl987: 新西兰已经不承认软件专利了
<jyfl987> 执政党是海盗党
<calebot> jyfl987: 快移民啊
<jyfl987> calebot: 哦 那可以考虑去新西兰了
<jyfl987> calebot: 就怕你不承认版权 那各国都对你断开互联网接入
<jyfl987> 新西兰不承认版权 那深度什么的 雨林木风什么的可以把总部搬去那里阿
<calebot> 软件专利 != 专利 != 版权 != 着作权
<calebot> 而且各国都不大一样
<NoIE> 新西兰是移民国家，我记得。
<jyfl987> calebot: 专利都不承认了 你要版权何用？
<calebot> jyfl987: 实体专利还是承认啊
<jyfl987> calebot: 你说的是不承认软件专利阿
<calebot> jyfl987: 专利和赚不赚钱完全是两回事
<jyfl987> calebot: 我知道不是一回事
<jyfl987> 原来毛里求斯护照很不错
<jyfl987> 不知道移民几块钱
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • 花生壳的免费域名在apache里怎么配置？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=337704 我在花生壳注册了一个免费域名，想在局域网里面用，可是apache怎么都配不好。是不是需要配置路由器的dns？ 我的局域网ip是192.168.0.100,域名是drcxu.gicp.net,用的是Archlinux,请各位高手帮忙解答一下，谢谢。 统计信息: 发表于 由 d ...
<happyaron> ...
<happyaron> 都木有人说话呀。
 * Kandu 拜哈皮
<gplfeng> hi
<^k^> gplfeng, 好  ㍪ 
<Kandu> cfy: 剛寫了個 http://is.gd/lKCOoa
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - awesome 下的音樂控制
<namoamitafo> Kandu: pascal有没有比int64大的整数?
<Kandu> namoamitafo: 沒
<euroford> namoamitafo: 科学计算的库里可能会有
<Kandu> namoamitafo: qword 在數值上能大於 int64
<namoamitafo> euroford: 我问system和math库
<Kandu> 再大，還是得靠大數庫
<namoamitafo> Kandu: 我是需要128位, qword不行, 而且我需要支持负数.
<Kandu> namoamitafo: 那沒了
<namoamitafo> Kandu: int64是用cpu的指令集直接实现还是模拟的?
<Kandu> namoamitafo: 不知道
<namoamitafo> Kandu: 我记得我step跟踪的时候发现他是一个库函数, 但没去翻src
<euroford> namoamitafo:  你的系统是64?
<ilovezoe1> :em70
<namoamitafo> euroford: 不是.
<euroford> namoamitafo: 那就要用软件模拟了
<namoamitafo> euroford: 我不清楚fpu是否有这种指令.
<euroford> fpu 浮点
<namoamitafo> 对
<euroford> intel have commercial math lib
<euroford> opt for core2
<happyaron> Kandu: 能人，应该拜神。。。
<euroford> http://www.gnu.org/software/libc/manual/html_node/Integers.html#Integers
<euroford> glibc数学库
<euroford> 最大就到64位了
<^k^> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<euroford> namoamitafo: 貌似gcc可以支持128位的正数运算
<namoamitafo> euroford: 我关心Pascal
<c933103> GCC能？
<Kandu> pascal 符號重載下，用上大數庫，也可以嘛
<euroford> long long int
<namoamitafo> Kandu: 看来要自己维护
<namoamitafo> Kandu: 不知道如何实现比较好
<euroford> namoamitafo: GPC
<euroford> The GNU Pascal compiler
<namoamitafo> euroford: 不是, 是fpc
<namoamitafo> euroford: 不是用gpc
<Kandu> 哦， gcc 確實不錯 http://gcc.gnu.org/onlinedocs/gcc/_005f_005fint128.html#g_t_005f_005fint128
<Kandu> int128
<Kandu> namoamitafo: 有個大數庫好用，比賽大概不讓用的
<cuihao> 额，有懂HTML的吗？HTML怎么实现弹出文件夹选择窗口。
<namoamitafo> Kandu: 对的, 所以我要知道如何实现比较好
<namoamitafo> Kandu: 比赛只能用math
<cuihao> 128位整数开struct/record就够了吧
<Kandu> namoamitafo: 那，自己寫來得及不?
<namoamitafo> Kandu: 不清楚如何写
<Kandu> namoamitafo: 你們應該教過大數算法的吧
<euroford> gcc里肯定有参考
<Kandu> namoamitafo: 而且現在是 128 位就夠了
<cuihao> 高精度加减乘，字符串实现
<euroford> http://www.gnu-pascal.de/gpc/Summary-of-Integer-Types.html#Summary-of-Integer-Types
<namoamitafo> cuihao: 效率
<euroford> GPC里面最大64位
<cuihao> namoamitafo: 够快了，你可以开数组，10E18一进位
<namoamitafo> cuihao: 如果开数组肯定每个都用long/longint.
<cuihao> namoamitafo：int64
<namoamitafo> cuihao: 不对的, longint是直接CPU寄存器, int64不会合算的
<cuihao> 万一优化用MMX呢 = =
<cuihao> 万一开64位寄存器呢 = =
<namoamitafo> NOI是32-bit环境
<cuihao> 总之有更大的数据类型，大的总比小的快
<cuihao> 32位也能用MMX、SSE吧
<Kandu> cuihao: mmx 最大只能處理 32 位
<namoamitafo> 是的, 但是NOI编译参数我们应该是知道的啊, 你编译自己看下不知道了?
<cuihao> 再说，没啥更快的了 = =。 不然就是2进制高精度，输出很麻烦。
<Kandu> cuihao: 只不過是幾個同時進行的
<euroford> 要快只能玩汇编了
<euroford> 查查intel的参考手册了
<cuihao> 我写过2进制高精度，汇编的，还没python快
<alick> cuihao: html 里 <input type="file" /> ?
<euroford> pascal嵌入汇编，应该可以吧
<cuihao> alick： 3q，我试试
<cuihao> 嵌入汇编好危险...
<euroford> cuihao: 那是你不行，不是汇编不行
<cuihao> .... 我知道啦
<Kandu> cuihao: <input name="" type="file" />
<Kandu> cuihao: 大概這個，前幾天寫過都忘了
<cuihao> 恩，清楚了
<cuihao> http://pastebin.com/mZMQ4SpN，我写的二进制高精度加法...
<c933103> 話說 cuihao是遊戲erepublik的前玩家嗎？
<cuihao> c933103：是啊
<cuihao> c933103：高中就没法玩了
<cuihao> 要努力学习，春夏秋冬努力学习...
<c933103> …話說我快升高中三現在還在玩…
<cuihao> = = 你是内地的吗...
<caleb-> 记得这里有个中学就写了自己的操作系统
<c933103> HK今年改新學制高中改6年…
<namoamitafo> cuihao: 我也快进高三现在在狂玩啊
<cuihao> ...
<caleb-> 高中六年！？
<cuihao> 我是热爱学习的社会主义好少年，哦也
<c933103> *中學改6年
<c933103> 初中3高中3
<cuihao> 那不是一样嘛
<caleb-> 学习和玩不冲突
<namoamitafo> 内地是初中4好不
<namoamitafo> 初中4高中3
<c933103> 原本初中3高中2預科2大學3
<cuihao> 内地初中3啊
<caleb-> 学习和早恋不冲突
<cuihao> =。= 过了NOIP还是好大鸭梨啊
<namoamitafo> 你们是小学6的?
<c933103> 是
<namoamitafo> NOI太难了
<cuihao> 所以我懒得参加NOI了
<namoamitafo> 你们如何选拔NOI参赛者的?
<cuihao> 省选
<cuihao> 比赛
<cuihao> 今年我省选0分
<cuihao> 分数线50 - -
<namoamitafo> 0分也能进?
<cuihao> 没进啊
<namoamitafo> ......
<cuihao> 我过了NOIP，没进NOI
<namoamitafo> 选拔题目比NOIP难多了吧
<cuihao> 是啊
<cuihao> 感觉今年题很有问题
<cuihao> 要不0分，要不过线
<cuihao> 高二有个水平很高的就挂了，我们班一个天天打dota的居然过了
<c933103> Cuihao 回來erep雙擊吧 現在eC將被匈塞波indonesia伊朗等圍攻, 作為eden方唯一没被滅國的國家…
<namoamitafo> cuihao: 这正常
 * Kandu 感覺很多題只是在考閱讀理解和腦筋急轉彎，不考水平
<namoamitafo> cuihao: 有人聪明
<cuihao> c933103: = = 我离开后局面这么恶劣
<c933103> 你離開時是？……
<cuihao> c933103：新国家刚刚开放
<namoamitafo> cuihao: 你们一个数据点10分?
<cuihao> namoamitafo：嗯
<namoamitafo> cuihao: 那怎么要么0分要么50
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 一个点多次进heap比映射慢多少?
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 我一个题疯狂TLE
<cuihao> namoamitafo：我的意思是数据太黑了，要么全错要么就全对过线了
<cuihao> c933103：我复活了
<c933103> 現在每天能打仗240下 1G=800cny 玩家能在自己工廠以經理人身分不支薪工作
<caleb-> cuihao: 国内挺正常
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 不知道
<c933103> 上qq cia nk頻談…
<c933103> 好嗎？
<cuihao> c933103：哦
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 就是那个spoj的SHPATH, 以前映射ac的
<cuihao> c933103：半年没用过QQ了
<c933103> 不喜歡qq的話 irc.rizon.net #echina也可以的。
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 没做过
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 做下看看, SPOJ 15 SHPATH
<yykmaidou> Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<yykmaidou> zengao ??
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • 用SD卡装Ubuntu系统 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=337711 我的板子是min6410，怎么用SD卡不能装Ubuntu啊，是不是我的nand flash 不够啊，但好像我的是1G啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 畅行天下008 — 2011-07-08 19:32
<caleb-> yykmaidou: lsof /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<cuihao> c933103：哇，我的QQ登不上咯
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 用多次进binary heap
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 有向图？
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 好像是的
<yykmaidou> 我没有其他终端打开   就是在安装其他非开源软件时   他让我确定  我当时确定不了  卡在那了    后来我就把那个终端kill了   现在就这样了   怎搞啊
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 昨晚弄到很晚, 开始Runtime Error, 之后就变成TLE, 不知道是我的heap出现死循环还是真的TLE
<caleb-> yykmaidou: lsof /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<namoamitafo> cuihao: 你们每题的具体得分不公开的?
<caleb-> yykmaidou: 跟终端有开没开没关系
<euroford> http://www.noi.cn/about/rules/362-noi
<euroford> BT
<cuihao> namoamitafo：老师有吧。
<namoamitafo> cuihao: 不公示的?
<caleb-> yykmaidou: 显示啥？
<yykmaidou> lsof: WARNING: can't stat() ext2 file system /cow
<namoamitafo> cuihao: 你们分数都只有0和>= 50?
<yykmaidou>       Output information may be incomplete.
<yykmaidou> lsof: WARNING: can't stat() fuse.gvfs-fuse-daemon file system /home/ubuntu/.gvfs
<yykmaidou>       Output information may be incomplete.
<yykmaidou> COMMAND  PID USER   FD   TYPE DEVICE SIZE/OFF  NODE NAME
<yykmaidou> dpkg    8377 root    3uW  REG   0,16        0 12098 /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<^k^> yykmaidou:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过5行贴至 paste.ubuntu.com 或 code.bulix.org
<caleb-> yykmaidou: sudo kill -9 8377
<namoamitafo> caleb-: 不查是啥进程直接kill不好吧
<caleb-> namoamitafo: 查啦
<namoamitafo> caleb-: 看不见进程名?
<caleb-> namoamitafo: dpkg
<caleb-> [19:44]	<yykmaidou>	dpkg 8377 root 3uW REG 0,16 0 12098 /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<namoamitafo> caleb-: 哦
<namoamitafo> caleb-: 阿, 万一是系统在更新呢
<namoamitafo> caleb-: 比如gnome的frontend
<caleb-> namoamitafo: 他说是第三方软件卡住
<caleb-> namoamitafo: dpkg / deb 可以容忍安装失败的
<caleb-> namoamitafo: 比如安到一半断电之类
<yykmaidou> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<yykmaidou> 是不是执行这个？？
<namoamitafo> caleb-: 他大概认为dpkg是第三方软件吧
<gaia1984> cam u
<gaia1984> can you en
<caleb-> yykmaidou: sudo kill -9 8377
<caleb-> yyk妹斗？
<iGnome> cfy: 来搞一个东西不
<gaia1984> ps -A
<yykmaidou> okey
<neolkb> 各位 推荐个做lamp开发最佳的系统平台
<caleb-> neolkb: 习惯哪个用哪个
<neolkb> 我习惯windows 但我更喜欢linux
<caleb-> neolkb: ...lamp 的 l 就是 linux 的 l
<neolkb> 嗯
<Lifehack0r> 请教一下～～为什么我双击iso的文件没法mount的？
<neolkb> 用ubuntu应该能挂在吧
<caleb-> Lifehack0r: 原本可以？
<Lifehack0r> 以前可以的～～最近不知道为什么不行了
<Lifehack0r> 挂载的原程序是什么阿？
<caleb-> 如果确定 iso 没问题就报 bug 吧
<Lifehack0r> mount？
<yykmaidou> 额  刚刚好像是执行sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras卡在的  kill了dpkg进程     没啥事吧
<neolkb> 不能挂载有什么提示?
<iGnome> iso何时缺省挂载了。@@
<caleb-> yykmaidou: 没事
<caleb-> yykmaidou: ps ax | grep apt-get
<Lifehack0r> 没提示～应该没问题的～用归档管理器可以打开
<yykmaidou> 10866 pts/0    S+     0:00 sudo apt-get install amarok
<yykmaidou> 10868 pts/0    S+     0:02 apt-get install amarok
<yykmaidou> 10950 pts/1    S+     0:00 grep --color=auto apt-get
<caleb-> yykmaidou: ubuntu-restricted-extras 最好移除或重装
<caleb-> yykmaidou: 其它如果 apt-get / dpkg 没报错就不用理会
<yykmaidou> 嗯  行   谢谢了
<roylez_> iGnome: http://extratorrent.com/torrent/2459058/X-Men.First.Class.2011.R5.AC3.H264-CRYS.html
<iGnome> roylez_: 来搞一个东西不。
<roylez_> iGnome: 你就知道搞
<yykmaidou> 那个移除ubuntu-restricted-extras  是用--reinstall 命令吗？？
<namoamitafo> yykmaidou: aptitude reinstall
<yykmaidou>  aptitude reinstallubuntu-restricted-extras??/
<namoamitafo> sudo
<caleb-> reinstall 是重装
<yykmaidou> aptitude: command not found
<namoamitafo> 你如果没有安装成功, 直接aptitude install
<yykmaidou> sudo: aptitude: command not found
<yykmaidou> 没这个命令啊？？
<namoamitafo> 用synaptic吧
<namoamitafo> 就是新立得
<yykmaidou> You have 2 broken packages on your system!
<yykmaidou> Use the "Broken" filter to locate them.
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 通过了，反复入堆好像不行
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 的确TLE?
<yykmaidou> 第一次用   额  我怎么知道哪两个是坏的啊？？
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 也可能是 priority_queue 有关
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 反正我TLE, 等会儿问问Cocular.
<namoamitafo> yykmaidou: 编辑 -> 修复......
<MaskRay> s/是/和/
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 你是直接STL?
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 对的
<yykmaidou> 修复了  在打开  他还是说有两个坏的包
<namoamitafo> yykmaidou: 自定义过滤器 -> 破损
<namoamitafo> yykmaidou: 看下是啥包, 如果不要的话purge掉
<yykmaidou> kdelibs5-plugins
<yykmaidou> core plugins for KDE Applications
<yykmaidou> kdoctools
<yykmaidou> various tools for accessing application documentation
<namoamitafo> yykmaidou: 要的话重新装下, 界面很友好的, 自己想办法.
<yykmaidou> 不知道有没有用   我还想重新安装一下ubuntu-restricted-extras
<yykmaidou> 我怕有些package没安上
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • axel脚本 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=337717 axel批量下载a.txt里面的url 请问那里出了错？ Code: #!/usr/bin/env bash cd /mnt/sda1/1 for line in `cat ./a.txt` do ./axel -n 10 -a -o ./download  $line done 运行结果： root@OpenWrt:~# screen sh /usr/bin/axel.sh /var/run/utmp: No such file or directory /usr/bin/axel.sh: line 11: ./axel: not found /usr/bin/axel.sh: line 11: ./axe ...
<namoamitafo> yykmaidou: 直接输入搜索并且安装就行了, 这个界面应该用的来.
<yykmaidou> 对了  那个sources.list表中的单个的#是不是要删除了？？？## Uncomment the following two lines to add software from the 'universe'
<yykmaidou> ## repository.
<yykmaidou> ## N.B. software from this repository is ENTIRELY UNSUPPORTED by the Ubuntu
<yykmaidou> ## team. Also, please note that software in universe WILL NOT receive any
<yykmaidou> ## review or updates from the Ubuntu security team.
<yykmaidou> # deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu natty universe
<^k^> yykmaidou:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过5行贴至 paste.ubuntu.com 或 code.bulix.org
 * NoIE 孤岛危机，总是死机。
<namoamitafo> yykmaidou: 设置 -> 软件库, 然后自己选择, 不建议在不确定的情况下自行编辑/etc/apt/sources.list
<iGnome> roylez_: 8000。我这没流量。害人的
<roylez_> .
<yykmaidou> #是不是不用的了  删掉#因该可以用啊
<yykmaidou> 哦
<NoIE> # 表示注释。
<yykmaidou> ##呢？？
<NoIE> 比较好看的注释 ^_^
<namoamitafo> yykmaidou: 还是编辑 设置 -> 软件库为好
<namoamitafo> yykmaidou: 只要有#, 后面的都是注释
<namoamitafo> yykmaidou: 比如 foo #bar#example
<namoamitafo> yykmaidou: 后面bar#example都是注视
<namoamitafo> yykmaidou: 这个是生成的文件, 建议还是通过 synaptic 中设置 -> 软件库, 这样的frontend带来很多方便.
 * caleb- 觉得 ## 不好看
<caleb-> scim 用 ### <- 真是邪道啊
<NoIE> 用ibus敲入hehe，第一个候选词是:-)。
<NoIE> 用ibus输入zhushi，第一个候选词是###
<caleb-> 邪道！
<caleb-> NoIE: 注水的意思？ XD
<yykmaidou> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^
<iGnome> 注视
<iGnome> roylez_: 没流量。废弃算了。
<roylez_> ...
<iGnome> 打仗去
<NoIE> 真的有人去试啊。。。
<c933103> ……你看日文輸入法 那些表情符…
<caleb-> 日本手机的表情符都进 unicode 标准了
<yykmaidou> 太邪恶了
<caleb-> i18n / l10n 日本功不可没
<caleb-> XIM / gtk immodule / qt immodule 都是日本人设计开发的
<caleb-> IMdkit (XIM 用的) 也是日本人写的
<c933103>  日本電腦的輸入法 例如google的 選字字庫內 動漫專用語也很多…
<caleb-> 音标等复杂排版、电脑竖排，也多是日本人推动的标准
<eatapple> 再次发问 intel集成显卡能否支持11.04/
<namoamitafo> 我Intel Mobile 915GM支持
<c933103> 能…把…只是unity要2D吧…即使真的不支援unity也能用gnome ckassic也能用xfce/kde
<c933103> *吧
<eatapple> gnome clasic太难看了
<namoamitafo> 推荐KDE
<NoIE> 我的笔记本用的是intel的集成显卡，装的是11.04
<eatapple> NoIE: 我是上网本
<namoamitafo> Kubuntu
<eatapple> namoamitafo: 我要ubuntu
<NoIE> eatapple: 好吧，我的是10寸屏幕的笔记本。
<namoamitafo> eatapple: Kubuntu也是Ubuntu啊
<eatapple> NoIE: 你确定阿 ？11.04刚出来的时候我装后发现 近不了图形界面
<eatapple> namoamitafo: 好像kubuntu的界面和ubuntu不一样吧？
<namoamitafo> eatapple: 就是unity / kde的不同
<NoIE> eatapple: 确定，我装的时候还是alpha版呢。
<eatapple> namoamitafo: 哦  了解  不过我听别人说kde比gnome还消耗资源
<eatapple> NoIE: 我。。。。。。alpha的时候我安装问题不大 可是正式版出来我发现我悲剧了。请问你的内存是多大的？
<namoamitafo> eatapple: 哦, 你想资源节省, 就不要装Desktop Environment了
<c933103> 要省資源…xubuntu吧…(xfce介面
<eatapple> namoamitafo: 难道你向让我用tty？
<eatapple> c933103: 如果有点小小的3D界面就好了
<namoamitafo> eatapple: 只要X + Window Manager
<eatapple> namoamitafo: 你的意思是说我现在可以卸载gnome？
<eatapple> namoamitafo: 我现在是10.04
<c933103> 話說 曾經聽過有floppy linux可以把全Linux放進一隻floppy…當然没gui
<caleb-> unity 太难用鸟
<caleb-> gnome2 ++
<namoamitafo> eatapple: 对, 装上awesome或者其他window manager
<caleb-> gnome3 --
<eatapple> gnome2++？
<eatapple> namoamitafo: 好神奇的事情阿 我还认为这些运用都是建立在gnome或者kde上的
<caleb-> c933103: 一片 floppy 也可以有 gui 的
<caleb-> eatapple: 很多人不用 gnome / kde 的
<c933103> ……先安xfce吧…話說我忘了xfce有没3d
<eatapple> caleb-: 如果要上网怎么办？没有gnome
<c933103> Calev- 至少我還没看過 求推介
<namoamitafo> eatapple: sudo aptitude install awesome
<caleb-> eatapple: 上网软件大多不依赖 gnome
<namoamitafo> caleb-: 依赖的也只是lib依赖吧, 很少有依赖于gnome-session的
<eatapple> caleb-: ff，或者chormium？
<namoamitafo> eatapple: 不必卸载gnome, 只要不用即可.
<eatapple> namoamitafo: 不使用gnome？
<namoamitafo> eatapple: 恩
<eatapple> namoamitafo: 怎么解释/
<namoamitafo> eatapple: 安装awesome之后有选项的, 可以用其他wm登陆, 如awesome
<caleb-> c933103: http://www.coyotelinux.com/
<^k^> ⇪ title: Coyote Linux | Internet Security Software
<caleb-> c933103: 其它还有一些
<caleb-> 算法的进步 > 硬件的进步
<caleb-> 各种先进压缩算法，让我们现在可以在一片软盘放入比以前更多的资料
<namoamitafo> caleb-: 啥压缩算法
<caleb-> namoamitafo: squashfs 之类的
<caleb-> namoamitafo: 一般只有 gnome 的软件才依赖 libgnome
<caleb-> namoamitafo: 只有 kde 软件才依赖 libkde
<eatapple> 我刚才又被人欺骗了
<namoamitafo> caleb-: 只是依赖lib啊
<namoamitafo> eatapple: 怎了?
<caleb-> namoamitafo: libgnome / libkde 很蠢的
<caleb-> namoamitafo: 只有 gnome / kde 自己人喜欢
<eatapple> awesome太难看了
<caleb-> eatapple: WM 很多种，换个好看的就是
<eatapple> caleb-: 我理解的 可是我想问的是硬件的问题
<namoamitafo> eatapple: 高效. 如果要好看的话可以去学习配置fvwm或者openbox啥的.
<eatapple> namoamitafo: 哦 谢谢
<caleb-> eatapple: gnome / kde 开发者都是为新硬件开发的
<caleb-> eatapple: 老旧/慢速 硬件跑 gnome / kde 很辛苦的
<c933103> ……用前先google search下圖…
<namoamitafo> eatapple: 像我懒得配置就用awesome, 极好用.
<c933103> 我在老電腦上憒性Xfce…
<eatapple> 我想买一个国产的intel上网本 N455处理器，双核，2G内存 13寸显示器，ubuntu11.04能否流畅？
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: CEOI的Previous Task是怎么回事
<namoamitafo> eatapple: 你的配置用KDE都没啥问题.
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 没做过
<eatapple> namoamitafo: 那gnome呢？
<eatapple> namoamitafo: 我老是感觉natuli那个什么东西的 很慢
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 没做过CEOI?
<namoamitafo> eatapple: nautilus?
<namoamitafo> eatapple: 可以换别的, 像ranger
<eatapple> namoamitafo: 就是打开文件夹的
<eatapple> namoamitafo: 以前2000年的电脑我用的thunar 3秒
<yykmaidou> 我擦  在kubuntu问个问题   被看出是用ubuntu的，被鄙视了
<phoenixlzx> http://video.sina.com.cn/v/b/55826496-1951438395.html
<namoamitafo> eatapple: 我知道, 你试试ranger
<eatapple> namoamitafo: ubuntu自带的这个要8 秒左右
<phoenixlzx> yykmaidou: 有么...
<phoenixlzx> yykmaidou: 我在kubuntu觉得不错
<euroford> http://lists.debian.org/ 连这个都被墙了
<caleb-> yykmaidou: g / k 两派水火不容
<^k^> ⇪ title: time out . IN gettitle
<phoenixlzx> happyaron: 好
<c933103> ……連irc bot也timeout 不是gfw引起吧…
<namoamitafo> caleb-: 是否有gui下的file manager是vim-like的
<c933103> 話說有預裝edu/srudio套件的kde的ubuntu嗎？
<namoamitafo> yykmaidou: 在哪里问?
<caleb-> namoamitafo: http://www.vim.org/scripts/script.php?script_id=1950
<^k^> ⇪ title: VimExplorer - VE - the File Manager within Vim! : vim online
<namoamitafo> caleb-: 那是vim插件
<MaskRay> shell 和 utilities 就够了……不用 file manager
<namoamitafo> caleb-: 我说X下的, 类似命令行下ranger的.
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 阿, 不断cd?
<phoenixlzx> yykmaidou: x现在不是给你解决问题了么
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 如果要遍历文件, 找某个文件(例如一下子忘记了啥名字).
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 对了, 你手工写个binary-heap看下, 是否可以AC
<^k^> 新 窗口管理器 • linux下面的程序，可以双击标题栏来最大化和恢复窗口吗? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=337721 我使用的是ubuntu lucid, gnome 统计信息: 发表于 由 redhatlinux10 — 2011-07-08 21:15
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 手工不一定写得出来了……
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: find 啊，这个不常用，倒是 grep -r/ack 用得多
<c933103> 剛剛說替代X的windows manager有什麼？
<cuihao> wayland？
<c933103> 不…
<c933103> *Window
<yykmaidou> ubuntu人太多了   还是kubuntu，和ubuntu-cn好
<GenghisKhan> hello
<^k^> GenghisKhan, 好  ㍭ 
<GenghisKhan> hehe
<c933103> 話說ubuntu支援arm ?
<GenghisKhan> 大家在忙什么呢 ？
<yykmaidou> debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process: Resource temporarily unavailable
<yykmaidou> (Reading database ... 152662 files and directories currently installed.)
<yykmaidou> Unpacking kdelibs5-data (from .../kdelibs5-data_4%3a4.6.2-0ubuntu4.1_all.deb) ...
<yykmaidou> debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process: Resource temporarily unavailable
<yykmaidou> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/kdelibs5-data_4%3a4.6.2-0ubuntu4.1_all.deb (--unpack):
<yykmaidou>  subprocess new pre-installation script returned error exit status 1
<^k^> yykmaidou:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过5行贴至 paste.ubuntu.com 或 code.bulix.org
<GenghisKhan> 请教
<GenghisKhan> 网页403错误有什么好的解决办法/>
<Inode_LF> hello
<c933103> 順便問問一般而言Enlightenment還是compiz fusion更華麗？
<^k^> Inode_LF, 好  ㍭ 
<losses> Edius不是一般的折磨人啊- -
<c933103> 403?你的網頁還是你看的網頁？
<GenghisKhan> average:我自己的网页。ubuntu 10.04 server 系统
<caleb-> e17 没多华丽吧
<caleb-> e16 刚出来时很惊艳，但现在都过多少年了
<caleb-> 觉得让人眼前一亮的只有 BeOS
<namoamitafo> caleb-: fvwm呢?
<phoenixlzx> e17还是不够稳定
<caleb-> fvwm 卖点不是华丽吧
<namoamitafo> fvwm高可配置性足以配出来吧
<caleb-> Mac OS X 刚出来时可用性很差，全靠宗教性宣传＋后续补丁慢慢搞起来
<alvin_rxg> twm 呢？
<caleb-> 初代的 Mac OS X 非常垃圾，只有 eye candy
<namoamitafo> twm不了解
<soiamso> caleb-: 没有右键还是比较环保的，还能省成本，虽然那个鼠标已经卖得非常贵
<caleb-> soiamso: Mac OS 9 用户都对 OS X 干声连连啊
<soiamso> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjgzMTA4Nzk2.html
<caleb-> 问题是，steve jobs 是教皇，没人能左右他
<c933103> …mac os x 剛出時jobs回到apple了嗎？1999年
<caleb-> c933103: Mac OS X 核心是 steve jobs 经营的 NeXTSTEP
<soiamso> c933103: 没有
<soiamso> c933103: 全是那个创意总监想出来的，
<caleb-> Jobs became the interim CEO of Apple on September 16, 1997.
<Guest83870> good
<Guest83870> hello
<caleb-> Mac OS X was first mentioned in Apple's OS strategy announcement at the 1998 WWDC. Jobs said that OS X would ship in the fall of 1999
<^k^> Guest83870, 好  ㍭ 
<cfy> Kandu: thx,
<caleb-> Mac OS X beta was released on September 13, 2000.
<namoamitafo> 苹果机以前是用啥的
<Guest83870> 2000?
<caleb-> namoamitafo: 以前也叫 Mac OS, 没有 X
<namoamitafo> caleb-: 是咋样的
<caleb-> namoamitafo: 唔，更早叫作 System
<namoamitafo> caleb-: Apple 一直是保持封闭的吧
<caleb-> namoamitafo: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mac_OS_history # System 1~7
<caleb-> 然后改名 Mac OS 8~9
<namoamitafo> caleb-: 正在看
<caleb-> Mac OS X == NeXTSTEP
<caleb-> 大概到 Mac OS X v10.2 口碑才比较好
<c933103> 話說現在的mac os x和bsd分支出來的d****k有多大關係？
<caleb-> 反正教主决定一切，教主说不准用 flash 信徒就不用 flash
<caleb-> Mac 用 680x0 时，都说 680x0 大胜 indel/amd
<caleb-> Mac 用 powerpc 时，都说 powerpc 大胜 indel/amd
<roylez_> caleb-: http://acfun.tv/v/ac215556/
<caleb-> Mac 叛逃到 intel 后，都说 indel 大胜 powerpc
<caleb-> Mac 叛逃到 intel 后，都说 intel 大胜 powerpc
<caleb-> 怎么有这么贱的公司呢…
<namoamitafo> caleb-: 这么贱的国家都有.
<kdlijian> e17很华丽
<kdlijian> 好不好
<Guest83870> ubuntu大胜every system!
<alvin_rxg> twm 更华丽
<alvin_rxg> ubuntu 大胜小白
<kdlijian> alvin_rxg: 真假？我说真的
<Guest83870> :) 我用windows
<caleb-> roylez_: 折翼了
<soiamso> http://www.amazon.cn/gp/product/B0053OUERW/ref=s9_simh_gw_p23_d0_i2?pf_rd_m=A1AJ19PSB66TGU&pf_rd_s=center-1&pf_rd_r=0E401B268R8V8884RGR8&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=58840952&pf_rd_i=899254051
<soiamso> http://www.amazon.cn/gp/product/B004X969IG/ref=s9_simh_gw_p23_d0_i1?pf_rd_m=A1AJ19PSB66TGU&pf_rd_s=center-1&pf_rd_r=0E401B268R8V8884RGR8&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=58840952&pf_rd_i=899254051
<soiamso> 有区别？
<Guest83870> 有人卖ubuntu服装吗？
<kdlijian> 我觉得这里没来十个人就有一个人聊“窗口管理器"有没有？
<soiamso> Guest83870: 看论坛
<kdlijian> 没来=> 每来
<Guest83870> kdlijian 英文看不懂。。。
<caleb-> 因为神用 fvwm?
<kdlijian> Guest83870: 谁发英文了？
<Guest83870> kdlijian 有连接吗？
<yykmaidou> 我晕  不行啊 大神们     现在错了好多啊http://paste.ubuntu.com/640148/
<namoamitafo> caleb-: twm?
<MaskRay> acfun 看不了啊
<MaskRay> flash 对 evince 里的字有穿透效果
<caleb-> yykmaidou: lsof /var/cache/debconf/config.dat
<Guest83870> kdlijian ubuntu shop? stone? 英文？
<kdlijian> 我的e17刚刚崩溃了 我日
<yykmaidou> 谁帮忙看一下   不会要我真重装系统吧
<Guest83870> 我月
<kdlijian> Guest83870: 那个不是我发的
<caleb-> 我明
<CyrusYzGTt> ............
<caleb-> yykmaidou: lsof /var/cache/debconf/config.dat
<Guest83870> 我昌朋
<caleb-> 我昍朤
<MaskRay> flash 穿透效果，还截不了图
<Guest83870> :0
<Guest83870> T_T
<caleb-> 晶晿
<Guest83870> 日日日日日日日日
<Guest83870> 日日日日日日日
<roylez_> caleb-: http://acfun.tv/v/ac215455/
<Guest83870> :)
<caleb-> roylez_: 妈啊你投毒！
<Guest83870> kill it!
<yykmaidou> ^^'
<caleb-> 投毒的都要爆菊
<c933103> 幸好我手機没flash
<kdlijian> 建设银行可以用linux和firefox直接登陆操作
<c933103> 香港馬會也能
<kdlijian> 真不知道 他们还给我网盾干什么
<Guest83870> 请问ubuntu如何安装matlab
<lainme> roylez_: 您竟然也看acfun...
<roylez_> caleb-: 治愈你的胃
<cfy> Guest83870: 正版?
<roylez_> lainme: 妹子，照片呢
<Guest83870> cfy ???什么
<lainme> roylez_: 家里呢
<cfy> Guest83870: 你用正版的matlab还是盗版的?
<roylez_> lainme: ...那还不改正？
<cfy> 呃....
<cfy> 被我关掉了...
<cfy> Guest83870: 你用的正版?
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 求问：小熊猫 Ailurus 没有 UBUNTU 11.04版下的吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=337725 RT 统计信息: 发表于 由 ycsxxp — 2011-07-08 22:01
<Guest83870> cfy 正版！学生版：）
<Guest83870> :)
<c933103> 魔法少女饅頭卡*無力(因為饅頭卡着喉嚨…      <--這是誰？
<cfy> Guest83870: 买来多少钱呢?
<roylez_> caleb-: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/6bade3a2jw1diyf93ht35j.jpg
<cfy> Guest83870: 那找客服啊.不过,无非是解压,运行
<Guest83870> cfy ubuntu下也有盗版matlab?
<cfy> 600人民币?
<Guest83870> cfy for free
<cfy> Guest83870: 这个,不清楚.不过我用octave
<lainme> Guest83870: 正版难道不能要求他们安装
<cfy> Guest83870: 学生版....
<lainme> 这种服务可以有
<cfy> Guest83870: 也要钱的把...
<Guest83870> cfy ...
<cfy> 骗人,我看过.
<cfy> 学生版也要钱....
<roylez_> lainme: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/6aadf272gw1dix2kw6lw5j.jpg
<lainme> roylez_: 看过
<roylez_> lainme: ...
<roylez_> lainme: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/7cd6c6d8jw1diu2jncbpsg.gif
<Guest83870> cfy 以前下的。。。不用钱的
<lainme> roylez_: ……
<roylez_> lainme: 终于有点比较有趣的反应了...
<c933103> ……… http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?desktop_uri=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3Dk4to2fNN-BQ&v=k4to2fNN-BQ&gl=HK
<Guest83870> cfy 你那个是被墙版吧？要钱。。。
<cfy> Guest83870: 老版本?
<roylez_> US STOCKS SNAPSHOT-Wall St opens sharply lower on jobs data
<cfy> 用octave
<cfy> aptitude install octave
<yykmaidou> http://paste.ubuntu.com/640160/   帮看一下lsof /var/cache/debconf/config dat后的结果
<Guest83870> :) ...
<cfy> Guest83870: 和matlab差不多的
<cfy> 一个开源的版本.
<lainme> roylez_: 会死人的，幸亏没人
<Guest83870> cfy oh!good!thank you!
<caleb-> yykmaidou: 你打错了
<roylez_> lainme: .........
<alvin_rxg> http://uploadpie.com/uNjF1  <== 泪流满面，玩个游戏还得看手册
<soiamso> Guest83870: 用翻版，还说没有用
<caleb-> yykmaidou: lsof /var/cache/debconf/config.dat
<cfy> Guest83870: 你既然是老版本,更加应该使用octave了.octave提供类matlab语法
<roylez_> lainme: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/7112c07btw1diwy6rcgz5g.gif
<Guest83870> cfy matlab是干什么的？
<cfy> Guest83870: ????!!!!!!
<Guest83870> :0
<Guest83870> :)
<yykmaidou> lsof: WARNING: can't stat() ext2 file system /cow
<Guest83870> kiding
<yykmaidou>       Output information may be incomplete
<cfy> Guest83870: 不是你要装matlab?!!
<yykmaidou> 悲剧
<soiamso> cfy: 其实不是用python更好吗？
<Guest83870> cfy 我不回装。。。T_T
<Guest83870> cfy 用ubuntu或freebsd
<cfy> Guest83870: 你问matlab干啥的是什么意思?!
<lainme> sage好
<cfy> lainme: +1
<soiamso> Guest83870: 给软件工程没有学好的同学，模拟某些东西的
<cfy> 没错.
<Guest83870> ...旁边的人发的。。。
<roylez_> lainme: Domesticated silverback gorilla  http://i.imgur.com/WIGiN.jpg
<Guest83870> i`m sorry
<cfy> Guest83870: 那句是别人发的?
<cfy> 这句么:     是matlab是干啥的
<Guest83870> ......wc just now..
<Guest83870> 汗
<namoamitafo> cfy: 对了, 数学计算啥软件比较好
<cfy> lainme: 不过sage也太大了吧.....
<caleb-> matlab 好用啊
<namoamitafo> cfy: maxima?
<caleb-> 软件工程学好也可以用的嘛
<cfy> namoamitafo: maxima不是lisp的一个包么?
<Guest83870> 我的是2010版
<namoamitafo> cfy: 不清楚, google下
<c933103> ……小算盤用戶路過
<Guest83870> cfy lisp...太难了
<cfy> namoamitafo: 嗯
<Guest83870> cfy 用不来
<cfy> Guest83870: 用octave代替matlab.
<Guest83870> cfy 脑袋爆炸
<cfy> 语法大多类似
<namoamitafo> cfy: octave能代替matlab???
<Guest83870> cfy ok!
<lainme> cfy: 自从用了linux，发现硬盘大得用不完
<soiamso> lainme: 也不是吧，还要装片子的
<Guest83870> lainme 看蓝光碟！
 * caleb- 自从只收 iso 文件，发现硬盘小得可悲
<cfy> namoamitafo: 大约代替....
<cfy> namoamitafo: matlab多nb啊....
<cfy> lainme: 乱说.....
<roylez_> lainme: 完全无视我的图片
<Guest83870> 苹果蓝光播放器！很好！
<cfy> lainme: 我电影都存不下...
<caleb-> lainme: 把空间腾出来放片子啊
<namoamitafo> cfy: 如果能替代我这里就没啥障碍, 很多matlab程序不能运行.
<cfy> 自从用了linux,发现我资料多起来啦....
<c933103> …180頁算少…
<cfy> namoamitafo: ?
<lainme> roylez_: 我已经被您的图折服了，只能看不能说话了……
<caleb-> 我的主系统差不多就 1G
<cfy> lainme: 不过sage真的好大....
<roylez_> lainme: ... 还是自家娃好
<soiamso> 什么时候 google 宣布 android 迁移到 Go, oracle 就挂了
 * roylez_ starts dungeon crawling
<caleb-> soiamso: 为毛？
<CyrusYzGTt> 用gcc裏邊的GO也可以的
<caleb-> soiamso: 喔, java patent issue?
<caleb-> go 不是动态语言吧
<lainme> cfy: 只在网上看漫画。。。几年不看电影了
<cfy> lainme: 我用快播下电影,哈哈,
<Guest83870> cfy ...
<soiamso> caleb-: android 毫无疑问将成为市场占有率最大的OS了，
<Guest83870> cfy 你用的什么系统？
<namoamitafo> android和linux啥关系?
<cfy> Guest83870: debian squeeze
<jyf1987> 在玩 the mana world
<jyf1987> 有人一起玩不
<Guest83870> cfy qvod for debian?
<cfy> namoamitafo: android包含linux....
<Guest83870> :0
<^k^> jyf1987, ....  ㍮ 
<cfy> Guest83870: 开了个虚拟机
<soiamso> caleb-: 上面的软件将用什么语言就决定其他语言的生与死
<Guest83870> cfy ...
<caleb-> soiamso: 每卖一套要付给 m$ USD 5~15
<c933103> 話說那45億專利呢？
<jyf1987> ^k^: 搞毛？
<namoamitafo> cfy: 是base on还是"利用"
<Guest83870> namoamitafo linux被包含于android
<caleb-> soiamso: C 没有鸭梨
<cfy> namoamitafo: 不是用的linux么?
<cfy> 有差别么....
<c933103> Android 是用x window的嗎？
<namoamitafo> cfy: 只是内核而已
<namoamitafo> cfy: 驱动都不用内核树
<cfy> namoamitafo: 你要喊政治口号?
<caleb-> android 现在都一堆人用 C 开发
<soiamso> caleb-: 你C不需要VM ,也就没有替代性了
<namoamitafo> cfy: 啥政治口号啊......
<Guest83870> namoamitafo 把你的android改成debain就可以是linux了
<Guest83870> :)
<cfy> namoamitafo: 没啥......
<soiamso> caleb-: 看的是应用，应用用C开发的？
<Guest83870> :0 android 用lisp开发！！！
<Guest83870> 去买机器人
<soiamso> Guest83870: lisp 有翻译到 JVM 的编译器了？
<c933103> Android用x window system的嗎？
<euroford> c933103: never
<Guest83870> saiamso 如果有一天的话。。。
<c933103> ……那是？
<soiamso> Guest83870: 已经有了 ABCL
<Guest83870> saiamso 到时候可以买个iron man !!!   :)
<namoamitafo> bug #100
<lubotu2> Launchpad bug 100 in Launchpad itself "uploading po file overwrites authors list" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/100
<Guest83870> ???
<Guest83870> ...请吧IP改成美国的。。。matlab for student可以免费使用！
 * ^k^ 3.0-3-generic #4-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jul 1 08:20:41 UTC 2011 Description: Ubuntu oneiric (development branch) 
<Guest94520> ???
<^k^> 新 Vim和Emacs • vim中显示行号后，行号区背景色与编辑区背景色能不能改成不一样。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=337729 我用set number显示行号后。发现行号区与编辑区背景色是一样的。有什么办法可以改变行号区的背景色吗。如灰色.见下图所示， Snap1.jpg 统计信息: 发表于 由 vs9841 — 2011-07-08 22:45
<ofan> hi
<^k^> ofan, 好  ㍯ 
<chenua_zhang> 大家好。
<^k^> chenua_zhang, 好  ㍯ 
<moriramar> 好。
<chenua_zhang> 频道发言的人不多哦。
<moriramar> chenua_zhang: 11點了好吧……
<c933103> 走了。
<moriramar> c933103: 誰走了？
<namoamitafo> 阿弥陀佛!
<c933103> …rejoin
<OT_iux> 泽民见泽东的消息是假的？
<chenua_zhang> 就算是假的，不过很快久成真的了。
<moriramar> OT_iux: 哈？
<moriramar> OT_iux: 從哪知道是假的？
<OT_iux> moriramar: 新华社辟谣？
<OT_iux> moriramar: 我不知道··、
<moriramar> OT_iux: 這東西也辟謡？
<chenua_zhang> 这个频道白天人多么？
<rabbitonly> 有没有人用skype，遇到视频图像是翻转得？
<ilovezoe> chenua_zhang: 不久之后，不久再说。咿呀
<euroford> rabbitonly: 驱动的问题
<alvin_rxg> rabbitonly: 不是驱动的问题
<alvin_rxg> rabbitonly: 试试在运行之前 export LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l2convert.so
<rabbitonly> v4l得问题？
<moriramar> rabbitonly: 對。
<moriramar> rabbitonly: 這個是驅動的情況，你可以到linux-uvc的網站上看看，Google linux-uvc就可得到官方網站。
<moriramar> rabbitonly: 上面好像有修正的內容。
<rabbitonly> 喔喔，谢谢，我看看
<ytx> sos
<xiaomaidou> for what
<ytx> 刚刚能打开的网址突然说域名不存在转到别的网站去.请问是什么问题.老是这样.烦死了.
<moriramar> ytx: 你看看換下DNS有沒有用。
<chenua_zhang> 什么网站？google？
<kdlijian> ytx: ISP
<chenua_zhang> ytx：什么？
<ytx> 直接连到互联网的.没用代理.
<chenua_zhang> 是网页都打不开了么？
<chenua_zhang> 能看到我说的话么，大家？
<ytx> chenua_zhang: 随机打不开 说域名不存在.明明刚刚还好好的.
<chenua_zhang> ytx：dns呢？
<ytx> chenua_zhang: DNS在哪里设置的?我装系统后都没动过.
<chenua_zhang> ytx：什么系统？
<ytx> 11 04
<moriramar> ytx: 你現在把 /etc/resolv.conf 改成 nameserver 8.8.8.8 然後上下各個網站看看。
<moriramar> 不知道如何更改的話，用 gksu gedit /etc/resolv.conf
<ofan> 有人用tunnelbroker么?
<ytx> # gksu gedit /etc/resolv.conf
<ytx> **
<ytx> GLib-GIO:ERROR:/build/buildd/glib2.0-2.28.6/./gio/gdbusconnection.c:2279:initable_init: assertion failed: (connection->initialization_error == NULL)
<ytx> 已放弃
<chenua_zhang> ytx：什么情况啊，这是？
<ytx> moriramar: gksu gedit /etc/resolv.conf命令之出出来的结果.
<ouyuu> 开终端吧
<alvin_rxg> sudo echo "nameserver 8.8.8.8" > /etc/resolv.conf
<moriramar> ytx: 呃……
<moriramar> alvin_rxg: 你確定不用sudo sh -c 'echo "nameserver 8.8.8.8" > /etc/resolv.conf'？
<ouyuu> 哈
<alvin_rxg> moriramar: just try it
<ytx> - -
<moriramar> alvin_rxg: Try了，Permission denied……
<alvin_rxg> Ü
<alvin_rxg> ?
<ilovezoe> :-D
<moriramar> alvin_rxg: 多年前就聽說 Arch 上能這麼用，不過我在 Ubuntu 和 Gentoo 下這麼做從來沒成功過？這是有補丁還是什麼？
<ouyuu> sodu后面直接接“>”肯定不行的，记得linuxtoy还有个文章说这个问题。解决办法忘记了，我都是直接用 sodu -s
<ouyuu> sudo
<alvin_rxg> debian 可用。
<namoamitafo> Linux能否对每个应用程序设置不同音量?
<alvin_rxg> namoamitafo: pulseaudio
<moriramar> http://www.linuxjournal.com/content/running-complex-commands-sudo
<^k^> ⇪ title: Running Complex Commands with sudo | Linux Journal
<ytx> 有什么软件可以装上更改的没?
<namoamitafo> alvin_rxg: 恩, 还有其他吗? 我刚才在wikipedia看到这东西, 现在还是用这个么?
<moriramar> namoamitafo: PulseAudio 和 OSS 就可以設置。大部分發行版本已經默認 PA 了吧。
<namoamitafo> moriramar: 不是alsa?
<moriramar> alvin_rxg: http://www.linuxjournal.com/content/running-complex-commands-sudo 也看到不少文章說到這個。有什麼辦法知道 Debian 怎麼做的？
<moriramar> namoamitafo: Alsa 沒這個功能。
<namoamitafo> moriramar: pulseaudio是否和alsa冲突
<kdlijian> moriramar: 你确定你不是在说ALSA?
<alvin_rxg> moriramar: 好吧，我测试有误。。
<ouyuu> gnome和kde用pulseaudio嘛。不过alsa之类发行版用alsa的更多，小点
<ouyuu> arch
<ouyuu> 今天老是打错字，迷糊中
<moriramar> kdlijian: ALSA沒有per-application setting這個不是都知道的嗎？
<namoamitafo> moriramar: 装了kde/gnome就把alsa替换掉了?
<kdlijian> moriramar: 哦 我不知道pulseaudio
<xiaomaidou> 我擦  fcitx在英文环境下怎么激活啊？？、
<ilovezoe> export
<namoamitafo> moriramar: 有个包叫pulseaudio-alsa, 也许是建立在alsa上层的
<xiaomaidou> 出来了  但是不能打字啊
<ilovezoe> xiaomaidou: nope.
<xiaomaidou> ??
<ilovezoe> xiaomaidou: ==
<ilovezoe> xiaomaidou: http://code.bulix.org/zdzsdy-80207
<ouyuu> xiaomaidou:  export XMODIFIERS="@im=fcitx"
<ouyuu> export GTK_IM_MODULE=xim
<ouyuu> export XIM=fcitx
<ouyuu> export XIM_PROGRAM=fcitx
<ouyuu> xiaomaidou: 然后再加上 export LC_CTYPE=zh_CN.UTF-8，忘记是不是CTYPE了
<namoamitafo> moriramar: 你那个 echo "echo ... > " | sudo sh, 为啥不是echo ... | sudo tee ...?
<ilovezoe> 那个sh是把管道里的内容作为命令执行。
<xiaomaidou> 不行啊  还是不能激活啊  真是碰到了传说中的E文环境下无法激活
<xiaomaidou> ouyuu  大婶    help
<ouyuu> xiaomaidou:  这个是 ebuild，看下最后说明就行 http://www.bigstarstar.tk/home/overlay/app-i18n/fcitx/fcitx-9999.ebuild
<ouyuu> xiaomaidou:  运行下 export 检查下环境变量，除了说明中说的几个，另外还有个  LC_CTYPE 得是中文的
<SteamedFish> Darksair: hi, 好久不见
<Darksair> SteamedFish: Hi~~
<Darksair> SteamedFish: 你居然跑到这里来灌水
<SteamedFish> Darksair: 好久没来了。。。。
<SteamedFish> Darksair: 有将近一年没来这里了吧
<Darksair> SteamedFish: ...
<xiaomaidou> 是不是一定的装中文支持包才行啊
<ilovezoe> xiaomaidou: locale输出什么。
<ouyuu> xiaomaidou: 检查下 /etc/locale.gen ，里面 zh_CN 的有没有打开
<xiaomaidou> LANG=en_US.UTF-8
<xiaomaidou> LANGUAGE=en_US:en
<xiaomaidou> LC_CTYPE="zh_CN.UTF-8"
<xiaomaidou> LC_NUMERIC="zh_CN.UTF-8"
<xiaomaidou> LC_TIME="zh_CN.UTF-8"
<xiaomaidou> LC_COLLATE="zh_CN.UTF-8"
<^k^> xiaomaidou:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过5行贴至 paste.ubuntu.com 或 code.bulix.org
<xiaomaidou> /etc/locale.gen 里面 只有en_US.UTF-8 UTF-8
<ouyuu> xiaomaidou:  把 zh_CN.UTF-8 注释去扑掉，运行 localegen ，其实我记不清是不是这个命令了
<xiaomaidou> 我没见到有#符号    怎么去掉注释啊
<xiaomaidou> /etc/locale.gen   里面就只有en_US.UTF-8  UTF-8其他没有
<ouyuu> xiaomaidou: 那就按上面格式添加   zh_CN.UTF-8  zh_CN.GB2312 zh_CN.GBK zh_CN.GB18030
<ouyuu> zh_CN.GB18030 GB18030 zh_CN.GBK GBK zh_CN.UTF-8 UTF-8 zh_CN GB2312 格式应该是这样的，你自己换行
<happyaron> fcitx-googlepinyin似乎已经能用了
<xiaomaidou> 我擦  刚刚死机了
<euroford> xiaomaidou: 什么情况？
<xiaomaidou> 不知道   好像还是没激活
<xiaomaidou> 现在还是用的firefox的拼音
<xiaomaidou> 能调出fcitx的面板   但是用不了
<euroford> xiaomaidou: 你慢慢玩吧
<xiaomaidou> 额   有啥玩的
<chenua_zhang> 兄弟姐妹们，我睡啦。大家再见。
<alvin_rxg> xiaomaidou: lgdb.org ?
<xiaomaidou> whats the time
<xiaomaidou> ??
<ilovezoe> 2011年 07月 09日 星期六 01:41:25 CST
<alvin_rxg> Fri Jul  8 19:42:04 CEST 2011
<rabbitonly> ooo
<fishoneeyed> 谁有google+的邀请？
<roylez_> tenzu: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/78023177tw1diyhgcd93dj.jpg
<^k^>  06:21
<cfy> moorning ,everyone!
<Kandu> 早
#ubuntu-cn 2011-07-09
<XavOeYi> ?
<roylez_> cfy: 摸您
<Fanstony> me
<Fanstony> 感觉还是10.04好用
<cfy> roylez_: 拜,主席
<roylez_> cfy: http://acfun.tv/v/ac214527/  赏给你...
<roylez_> ...
<roylez_> 吓跑了？
 * Kandu 剛在 mana world 見到 lainme 了
<lainme> Kandu: 恩，正在玩。你的ID是？
<Kandu> lainme: kandu
<lainme> Kandu: 看见了。。
<tenzu> roylez: 主席?
<alpha080> 没人玩ReGNuM？
<tenzu> 大周六的,真无聊
<sikao_lfs> 那聊什么？我陪你。思想的，历史的，还有什么日本动漫之类的。。。。。
<sikao_lfs> 外面太热，不愿意出门
<sikao_lfs> 空调好，24度养人。。。。。
<sikao_lfs> 要不我们论证一下上帝是否存在问题。。。。。。？
<tenzu> 我还是看龙珠去算了...
<sikao_lfs> 。。。。龙珠好。我喜欢布尔玛。要娶他，谁也别阻止我。。。。。。
<sikao_lfs> 真想不通，悟空哪根弦不对，不过也好，布尔玛是我的了。。。。。。。干掉贝吉塔。。。。。。。。布玛万岁。。。。。。。
<sikao_lfs> 塞亚人太水了。整个星球的人居然随便都能让别人杀的只剩下了3个。。。。
<sikao_lfs> 太水太水。。。。。。。就算学耗子打不过躲也应该能多活些人。。。。。。。
<sikao_lfs> 再不啃气，就我一个，估计要被禁言了。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 11.10 • 我真手贱：本来新安装的kubuntu11.10，还要去安装gnome3，结果杯具了。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=337746 我真手贱：本来新安装的kubuntu11.10，又干净又高速又稳定的，还要去安装gnome3，结果杯具了。 好怪异： 1，gnome3彻底进不去 2，启动kde时会同时启动起来一个gnome的桌面，两个桌面成上下两层覆盖着，gnome ...
<Eua> :-D
<cece> 3
<Evanescence> 有没有人有安妮宝贝或者落落，或者其他人的小说？txt的，或者doc，pdf也行，给我个链接也行，谢谢了
<freeayu> http://www.douban.com/group/topic/20920619/
<^k^> ⇪ title: 点燃每一个Geek心中的梦想
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu故事和感慨 • 渐渐地感觉在w3m下浏览网站是多么安静宁和 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=337748 很久以前就接触w3m，只是觉得新奇好玩，逛逛网站，并没打算把他作为主要工具。 最近的工作有变化，大多数需要在Ubuntu下工作，这是我向往的， 才真正的开始了解Linux下面的强大功能和内涵，其中也包括w3m类似的文本浏 ...
<lainme> 谁做过versant test……
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 带给大家的好消息：CERN启动开源硬件计划 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=337751 For the good of all of us: CERN launches open source hardware effort 带给大家的好消息：CERN启动开源硬件计划 By Ryan Paul | Published about 11 hours ago 发表于：2011年7月8日 北京时间08:00 Open source software is used extensively by CERN, the particle physics lab behind th ...
<tusooa> 有用emacs的不.http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=68&t=337753
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 为啥出这个错.emacs autoload的.
<tusooa> ls
<MaskRay> 爱莫能助
<MaskRay> xtreemhost.com 注册不了，怎么回事
<tusooa> MaskRay: 不可能啊.吾就是用的xtreemhost.com的.
<MaskRay> 是不是这个页面：http://www.registry.cu.cc/index.php?ref=xth
<^k^> ⇪ title: CU.CC - Free Domain Registration + Free DNS Service.
<tusooa> MaskRay: 哪有.怎么会跳到这个网站的.
<tusooa> http://www.xtreemhost.com/ #点那sign up for free
<^k^> ⇪ title: Free Web Hosting, Cheap Unlimited Hosting, PHP & MySQL Hosting, Email, FTP, Cheap Domain Names | xtreemhost
<tusooa> http://www.xtreemhost.com/sign-up/
<^k^> ⇪ title: Sign Up | xtreemhost
<MaskRay> 然后时 http://www.xtreemhost.com/sign-up-2 ?
<^k^> ⇪ title: Sign Up | xtreemhost
<tusooa> nnd,现在咋这样了.
<tusooa> 吾注册的时候,还不用这cu.cc的.
<tusooa> I understand that my hosting account will be deleted if I didn't create the free domain name. 怎么会这样.
<tusooa> http://www.free-webhosts.com/search-webhosts.php?SA=cPanel #你看看这里的.不过吾都没成功过.
<^k^> ⇪ title: Search Free Web Hosting for free webspace hosts
<tusooa> MaskRay: 那要不你就在那网站注册吧.
<MaskRay> 那就 HelioHost
<tusooa> 那heliohost的邮件居然被google认成spam了
<win7> hi 大家好
<MaskRay> tusooa: 选 heliohost 的 Johnny？
<tusooa> win7: en,你换个nick吧.
<tusooa> MaskRay: We're sorry, but the daily signup limit has been exceeded. Please try again tomorrow at midnight PST.
<win7> tusooa: why？
<tusooa> MaskRay: 好像Stevie不行了.
<tusooa> win7: /nick no-win7
<tusooa> win7: 这nick容易挑起事端
<win7> tusooa: win7很惹人怒吗
<Evanescence> win7: 没有啦
<tusooa> win7: 会被某些人骂
<Evanescence> win7: 你最好升级到win8，哈哈
<NoIE> 如果正版win7降到100元人民币，我什么牢骚都不发。
<tusooa> win7: 比如eexp
<win7> 如果appke产品都降到200元以内，我什么牢骚都不发
<MaskRay> tusooa: 选 0000free 了，不过它要选个 .co.cc
<win7> apple’products
<win7> Xp不惹人怒吗
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 硬盘安装bodhi,欢迎大家来评估可行度 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=337756 环境： 老机只有256M内存，用bodhi代替NTFS格式c盘上的xp 步骤： 1、最新版本的Grub4DOS中grldr ，grub.exe两个文件复制到C盘根目录下 2、iso文件中解压出casper文件夹中vmlinuz、initrd.gz并复制到C盘根目录下 3、C盘根目录下建立menu.lst文件， ...
<MaskRay> tusooa: 完全注册不来啊
<tusooa> MaskRay: 这.co.cc老是提示"你好像注册了多个域名"之类的
<tusooa> MaskRay: 说要删账号,好久都没删
<tusooa> nnd
<Kandu> tusooa: 罵回去就是了
<MaskRay> windows 一点希望都没
<MaskRay> Executions per second (Windows): 22; Executions per second (Linux): 62
<MaskRay> The Windows tests were run on a 1.9-GHz Pentium 4 (approximately 3578 BogoMips32) with 512 MB RAM
<MaskRay> running Windows XP. The Cygwin version of make 3.80 was used, started from an rxvt window. The Linux
<MaskRay> tests were run on a 450-MHz Pentium 2 (891 BogoMips) with 256 MB of RAM running Linux RedHat 9.
<tusooa> MaskRay: 啥windows?
<lainme> 原来支付宝有linux下各浏览器控件了……真OUT
<MaskRay> tusooa: cygwin make   windows native make  和 redhat 9 make 的测评
<yongp> firefox的？
<lainme> yongp: firefox、chrome、opera
<yongp> ....我也out了
<yongp> 地址发给我看看
<tusooa> ...
<MaskRay> tusooa: 都注册不来啊
<lainme> yongp: 登录alipay就会提示
<tusooa> MaskRay: er,...
<tusooa> http://tigerserve.com/ 这个似乎以前没有
<^k^> ⇪ title: TigerServe-Unlimited Free Hosting! No Forced Ad! - Index
<lainme> yongp: 配合信用卡什么问题都不存在了
<MaskRay> 都好复杂
<MaskRay> tusooa: 怎么像你这样，弄个 .tk
<tusooa> MaskRay: http://dot.tk
<MaskRay> tusooa: 空间呢
<CyrusYzGTt> tk貌似不達標，會被刪除的。。。
<lainme> CyrusYzGTt: 要求不高吧，一般都能达到。自己每天登一次也够了
<MaskRay> 我也算 expect(tcl) 用户，用 tk 不错
<tusooa> MaskRay: 这,吾用的是xtreemhost.com的,但现在这怎么要强制注册域名了.
<CyrusYzGTt> lainme§ 我不幹這種事，，所以我的域名被刪除了。。。。
<tusooa> MaskRay: .tk域名和tcl没关系的.
<tusooa> ...
<lainme> ……
<tusooa> MaskRay: 不是那tcl的图形界面...
<CyrusYzGTt> .tk是某個面積小國的。。
<MaskRay> tusooa: 列表里前5个，都不行
<tusooa> http://www.free-webhosts.com/reviews/10kHost.php #这好像也是新加的
<^k^> ⇪ title: 10kHost reviews - free web hosting review: 10k Host
<MaskRay> tusooa: tcl homepage 是 www.tcl.tk
<CyrusYzGTt> tusooa§ 上面那個早就有的。。。
<MaskRay> 10khost 的这条 Make sure your website is in the English language 就不行
<tusooa> ...
<yongp> lainme 谢谢提醒，哈哈
<tusooa> http://horizon-host.com/signup.php #这行不
<^k^> ⇪ title: Free Hosting With No Ads! - Horizon-Host.com
<lainme> yongp: :)
<tusooa> MaskRay: 突然想起来,有个这个 http://byethost.com/ #注册成功过的.
<^k^> ⇪ title: Free Hosting, Paid Hosting, Reseller Services & VPS Servers : Byet Internet
<tusooa> MaskRay: 和xtreemhost也差不多
<MaskRay> tusooa: http://my.dot.tk/registration/domainselection 里  Your website URL 填什么？
<tusooa> MaskRay: 你选的是域名转向吧.
<tusooa> MaskRay: 改成dns的.
<tusooa> MaskRay: 使用自定义的dns服务
<tusooa> MaskRay: 其实,应该先到那 http://byethost.com 把空间注册好.
<^k^> ⇪ title: Free Hosting, Paid Hosting, Reseller Services & VPS Servers : Byet Internet
<MaskRay> tusooa: byethost: An activation email has now been sent to，但是没收到
<tusooa> MaskRay: 查垃圾邮件 看看有没有
<MaskRay> tusooa: xtreemhost 的确认件在 spam 里找到了。。
<MaskRay> tusooa: 那就 xtreemhost
<tusooa> MaskRay: ...
<tusooa> 额...
<yongp> 问下google+现在还能邀请人吗？
<MaskRay> tusooa: xtreemhost 注册好了，然后怎么做？
<tusooa> MaskRay: 回到dot.tk的域名注册
<MaskRay> tusooa: dot.tk 的 Or - use your own DNS? 怎么设置
<emacsyin> qq的web3总是提示error #2046，安装最新的flash插件也没有用。不知道要如何解决？
<tusooa> MaskRay: 到 http://cpanel.xtreemhost.com/panel
<MaskRay> tusooa: 然后呢
<tusooa> MaskRay: 点里边的绑定域名
<MaskRay> tusooa: http://cpanel.xtreemhost.com/panel/index.php?option=parked ? 怎么填
<tusooa> MaskRay: 里边的name servers to use.把下边两个name server,抄到那dns设置里.
<tusooa> MaskRay: 先不填
<tusooa> 一般是ns1.xtreemhost.com和ns2.xtreemhost.com
<xiaomaidou> 如果有两个sources。list文件   是不是会更新两遍啊
<tusooa> xiaomaidou: 那是不可能的.怎么会有2个
<xiaomaidou> 我自己加了一个啊
<tusooa> MaskRay: 回到dot.tk的注册.
<tusooa> xiaomaidou: /etc/apt/sources.list #apt只认这一个
<xiaomaidou> 放在sources.list.d文件夹中了
<MaskRay> tusooa: dot.tk 的 Your website URL 填啥
<tusooa> xiaomaidou: 那里边的,也一并读取
<tusooa> MaskRay: 用xtreemhost的dns,别域名转向了
<xiaomaidou> 哦    我还以为更新两遍呢
<xiaomaidou> 汗
<tusooa> <MaskRay> tusooa: dot.tk 的 Or - use your own DNS? 怎么设置 #是用这个的.
<MaskRay> tusooa: 点 next 后又回到 http://www.dot.tk/en/index.html?lang=en 了
<tusooa> MaskRay: http://my.dot.tk/ 你先去到这儿注册一个账号.
<tusooa> ...
<Kandu> MaskRay: 你需要域名和空間?
<MaskRay> tusooa: Registration Step 1 of 2 页面，点 next 后就到  http://www.dot.tk/en/index.html?lang=en 了
<MaskRay> Kandu: 刚注册好空间，正在搞域名
<Kandu> MaskRay: maskray.tk?
<tusooa> ...
<tusooa> MaskRay: http://www.dot.tk/zh/pageA00.html
<MaskRay> Kandu: 嗯
<xiaomaidou> 谁教我翻墙啊
<MaskRay> Kandu: 正在注册
<Evanescence> 有谁知道 tpp的？我想把tpp放到网站上显示出来，有什么相关的方法么? (tpp: text Presentation Program )
<xiaomaidou> 我擦    搜索翻墙二字  就The connection was reset
<MaskRay> tusooa: 中文的就有第二步了，刚才英文的，试了四遍以上了
<tusooa> MaskRay: 选用自己的dns那样的.
<tusooa> name server里填ns1.xtreemhost.com和ns2.xtreemhost.com
<Stifler> Hi all
<tusooa> Stifler: hi
<MaskRay> tusooa: 是这样填的，英文的就死活不行
<^k^> Stifler, 好  ㍤ 
<Evanescence> 有谁知道 tpp的？我想把tpp放到网站上显示出来，有什么相关的方法么? (tpp: text Presentation Program )
<Stifler> 好饿..
<tusooa> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=43&t=317219&p=2212244
<^k^> ⇪ title: 对不起,感觉是个水贴
<tusooa> MaskRay: 你看这个吧.
<MaskRay> tusooa: 点了两次重发密码，终于在 spam 收到了。。
<tusooa> MaskRay: ...密码忘了?er,...
<MaskRay> tusooa: 大概是三次重发确认邮件，终于在 spam 收到一封。。
<tusooa> ...
<tusooa> MaskRay: 你不会忘得这么快吧.
<MaskRay> tusooa: 不是，是前几次都没收到注册成功确认邮件
<tusooa> MaskRay: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=43&t=317219&p=2212244 你看这个吧.有图.
<Stifler> 不错
<Kandu> tusooa: 那個綁定域名，是在空間那兒綁的吧?
<tusooa> Kandu: 是的.
<MaskRay> tusooa: 添加您的域名时系统发生错误.
<Kandu> tusooa: 懂了
<tusooa> MaskRay: 怎么回事?
<tusooa> MaskRay: 确认下,点的应该是绑定域名,不是停靠域名
<MaskRay> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/434052/
<tusooa> MaskRay: 咋又改byet了
<tusooa> MaskRay: 那dot.tk那边也得改.
<MaskRay> tusooa: 我没有输入过 byet.xxx 啊
<tusooa> ns1.byet.org那这咋回事
<tusooa> MaskRay: 你再试下.
<MaskRay> dot.tk 里 使用自定义的dns服务 ns1.xtreemhost.com n/a 和 ns2.xtreemhost.com n/a
<tusooa> MaskRay: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/434052/ 这里边的ns,怎么会有这些
<tusooa> nsX.byet.org
<MaskRay> tusooa: 这些我都没输入过啊
<tusooa> MaskRay: dot.tk的设置要和space的一致的.
<tusooa> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/434052/ #这里边的ns
<MaskRay> Name servers for addon
<MaskRay> and parked domains
<MaskRay> 	ns1.xtreemhost.com
<MaskRay> ns2.xtreemhost.com
<tusooa> MaskRay: 那你再试一次.
<MaskRay> tusooa: 域名登记更改控制面板 是什么，我没添加过 nsX.byet.org
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 求文件源码ubuntu9.10 /etc/bash.bashrc http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=337766 Hi, 大家好。 /etc/bash.bashrc 不小心被我删掉了，求源码文件。 谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 coolesting — 2011-07-09 12:52
<MaskRay> tusooa: dot.tk 的 使用我自己的DNS服务器 里是不是要填 ip
<Kandu> tusooa: 直接用 dot.tk 的 dns 行不? 空間商的 httpd 應該能根據域名來選擇 www root 的
<MaskRay> http://cpanel.xtreemhost.com/panel/index.php?option=domains 里显示Name Servers to use :
<MaskRay> ns1.xtreemhost.com
<MaskRay> ns2.xtreemhost.com
<MaskRay> 但点了 创建域名 就显示 ns1.byet.org
<tusooa> MaskRay: 别填ip
<tusooa> Kandu: 用dot.tk的dns,应该不行
<tusooa> MaskRay: 那,把语言换成英文的
<emacsyin> 我想请问，google上能否建立自己的DNS服务器
<phoenixlzx> MaskRay: 你注册DotTK了？
<tusooa> phoenixlzx: 你帮忙吧.
<phoenixlzx> tusooa: 怎么了
<Kandu> tusooa: 比如這樣 cfy.machinelife.org 和 www.machinelife.org  配置成用不同 www root 的
<phoenixlzx> tusooa: 我待会要去驾校...如果很快的话应该没问题
<Kandu> tusooa: dot.tk 裡面直接指向空間 ip，空間商那裡直接告訴域名，應該自動就會配置的
<tusooa> phoenixlzx: MaskRay注册的出问题了.
<phoenixlzx> 恩？
<phoenixlzx> 在哪个空间？
<tusooa> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/434052/
<phoenixlzx> xtreemhost是吗
<tusooa> phoenixlzx: 是的.
<phoenixlzx> 这个不稳定，绑定的时候有的解析的可以绑定，有的没解析的可以绑定
<tusooa> ...
<phoenixlzx> 建议换一个
<phoenixlzx> azuka.biz 和 freezoka.net 的还不错
<phoenixlzx> 不过最近我的空间有广告了，不知道是不是这些空间商的事... http://www.phoenix-code.co.cc
<tusooa> phoenixlzx: http://byethost.com/ #这个好不
<^k^> ⇪ title: Free Hosting, Paid Hosting, Reseller Services & VPS Servers : Byet Internet
<phoenixlzx> 还有不错的空间如 koolserve 、 0000free
<phoenixlzx> byethost这个据说也有很多IP被XX了
<phoenixlzx> 目前最稳定的是koolserve  0000free  freezoka azuka.biz
<phoenixlzx> IP被X的可能性比较小
<tusooa> phoenixlzx: koolserve好像中国的不给注册
<phoenixlzx> 给
<phoenixlzx> 我都注册了
<phoenixlzx> x10host的不给，连用VPN都不行
<phoenixlzx> azuka.biz的性能不错，wordpress自动升级可以用，其他的都不行...0000free据说很好，但到底怎么样也不知到...
<tusooa> phoenixlzx: Sorry, There are no surveys available to your country at this time. Please try back later.
<phoenixlzx> koolserve？
<phoenixlzx> http://www.free-webhosts.com/free-unlimited-webspace.php
<^k^> ⇪ title: free web hosting with unlimited webspace
<tusooa> phoenixlzx: https://koolserve.com/order/ 这个网页
<vista> 可以使用中文吗？
<phoenixlzx> 不能，除了vistapanel，cpanel和panelx都不支持中文
<phoenixlzx> koolserve的用VPN试试
<CyrusYzGTt> cpanel支持的，我之前用過
<phoenixlzx> 建议用azuka.biz，没广告的话就用这吧
<phoenixlzx> CyrusYzGTt: 那里的cpanel?
<tusooa> phoenixlzx: 没vpn,ssh不行
<gebjgd> 终于周末了
<gebjgd> 艹的类
<CyrusYzGTt> phoenixlzx§ uhosting
<vista> 太难了，这里好像没有我需要的答案
<phoenixlzx> tusooa: 用webproxy
<gebjgd> vista 啥问题?
<vista> 我想用vpn
<xiaomaidou> 我怎么没有~/.config/fcitx/config  文件夹啊？？
<tusooa> phoenixlzx: MaskRay说的问题.
<phoenixlzx> 不能绑定域名
<vista> ms xp下面可以，ubuntu下面不会设置
<phoenixlzx> 那个比较蛋疼
<gebjgd> vista 爱莫能助
<phoenixlzx> 今天晚上不能，可能明天早上又能了
<Kandu> MaskRay: 如果不好用，指向 ML 的 ip 好了。你已有 root 權限了
<vista> thks anyway
<Kandu> MaskRay: 哦，對了，你們合買了 vps 了
<phoenixlzx> http://koolserve.com/login/
<^k^> ⇪ title: Kool Serve • Free Unlimited cPanel Hosting • Welcome Portal
<phoenixlzx> 用户名 linfeng 密码 phoenix9
<phoenixlzx> http://freehost.koolserve.com:2082/  用户名 linfeng  密码 phoenix9
<^k^> ⇪ title: 401 => Net::HTTPUnauthorized . IN gettitle
<phoenixlzx> 你看看把
<phoenixlzx> panelx可以支持中文
<phoenixlzx> 实在不行就先用这个试试
<tusooa> MaskRay:
<phoenixlzx> tusooa: 在DNS域里改你的域名，然后在DotTK那里改你的解析
<gebjgd> 3.0 也没啥新玩意
<phoenixlzx> 这个空间就归腻了
<phoenixlzx> 归你了
<tusooa> phoenixlzx: MaskRay的问题,让他改吧.
<phoenixlzx> 我要走了...你给他说把
<wxg4net> 谁有免费的web代理资源给发个 自己的ssh代理挂了。
<MaskRay> tusooa: 怎么做？
<MaskRay> tusooa: 把 xtreemhost 帐号删掉？
<MaskRay> Kandu: ML 是什么？
<Kandu> MaskRay: machinelife
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • UBUNTU11.04与10.10哪个好用？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=337768 如题…… 有人说11.04美观、高效，有人说它难用还耗电，都不知道要不要升！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 5skyboy — 2011-07-09 13:39
<jakalala> hi
<^k^> jakalala, 好  ㍥ 
<jakalala> IRC的指令是什么？
<tusooa> jakalala: /help
<sxm> 大家好
<tusooa> sxm: 你好
<^k^> sxm, 好  ㍦ 
<sxm> 请问，能用empathy加gtalk的群吗？
<wxg4net> sxm，gtalk有群了？
<sxm> /say/help
<jakalala> 谁用过Gmail的两步验证？
<alpha080> Me
<alpha080> Man pydoc
<jakalala> Gmail的两步验证中的短信验证是不是不能用？
<sxm> 请问evolution中邮件标题乱码怎么办
<iDracaena> jakalala: 我这里能用。
<sikao_lfs2> 怎么修改linux的游戏内存？一般是/proc/进程id/  然后那个文件呢？
<sikao_lfs2> 谁能普及一下某个具体进程内存目录里的文件/
<soiamso> sikao_lfs2 google 没有写清楚吗？
<sikao_lfs2> soiamso: 我到是能搜到/proc里的介绍。但是没有某个进程里的介绍。。。。
<soiamso> sikao_lfs2 修改另外一个程序的内存？
<sikao_lfs2> soiamso: 我打算改改游戏数值。然后翻到里面。结果什么map什么mem的都不是
<soiamso> sikao_lfs2 有这样的 linux  程序？
<sikao_lfs2> 不能通过修改/proc里某个具体进程目录文件改游戏数值吗？
<sikao_lfs2> soiamso: 我难道对这个目录理解有误？
<caleb-> sikao_lfs2: 应该不行
<caleb-> sikao_lfs2: proc 是内核接口
<sikao_lfs2> caleb-: 啊。。。。。看来闹笑话了。那一般游戏内存怎么修改？
<caleb-> sikao_lfs2: 没有内存保护的才能改，不然就要 power user 权限
<soiamso> sikao_lfs2: linux 程序能修改量外一个程序的内存？ 你觉得可能吗？
<void1> soiamso: gdb
<caleb-> sikao_lfs2: dos / win32 的也只是靠猜
<soiamso> void1 gdb fork 出来的就可以，
<sikao_lfs2> caleb-: 没关系，我是root登录的。怎么都没有权限方面的问题。。。。
<sikao_lfs2> caleb-: 没关系，我只是想知道修改思路。。。。。
<caleb-> sikao_lfs2: 扫描内存，比对变化
<soiamso> void1 gdb 能调试正在运行的不是器子程序的程序？
<caleb-> sikao_lfs2: 基本和 win32 修改器一样啊
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • debian 6.0加win域出错，testparm结果如下。请高手们快来帮帮忙阿。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=337770 root@linux:~# net rpc join -S ser.pop.local -U administrator cannot join as standalone machine ／／加域命令没有问题，可是一直提示这个，smb.conf配置，网上查到的资料显示配置也没错。 root@linux:~# testparm ／／ 用这个命令 ...
<void1> soiamso: 当然...
<sikao_lfs2> 我试试gdb这个工具。玩玩。。。。
<soiamso> void1 真不安全
<void1> sikao_lfs2: 不过gdb没修改游戏功能
<void1> soiamso: 作为root，应该有控制一切操作系统的权利
<soiamso> void1 运行 gdb 一定要root吗？
<void1> 不过linux下游戏不多啊，估计需求不多吧，才没出现过修改器
<void1> soiamso: 调试自己的程序不要啊
<soiamso> sikao_lfs2 代码没有公开吗？
<zzmfish> x86保护模式下，各个进程是独立的，不能访问其他进程的内存
<sikao_lfs2> soiamso: 恩，没公开代码，还是当年dos下汇编程序。。。。。。
<soiamso> sikao_lfs2 也就是公开了，虽然是汇编
<caleb-> sikao_lfs2: 用啥跑？
<caleb-> 汇编算哪门子公开…
<sikao_lfs2> caleb-: dosbox0.73
<caleb-> sikao_lfs2: dosbox 可以跑修改器的吧
<soiamso> void1 问题是如何测定程序内存的位置，如果不是 gdb的子程序的话
<zzmfish> win98之前有作弊器可以修改其他进程的内存是因为win98之前没有使用32位保护模式；win2000之后使用32位保护模式，就不能修改其他进程的内存了，也就没有作弊器。
<caleb-> sikao_lfs2: 你的思路真奇怪…
<sikao_lfs2> caleb-: 有点昏头，你是说用fpe5.0?
<caleb-> sikao_lfs2: 对啊
<void1> soiamso: gdb的例子是说明，修改内存是可能的，但是gdb不是修改器，所以没简单的办法
<sikao_lfs2> caleb-: 不大想那样，我还指望直接读写内存来改呢。。。。
<caleb-> sikao_lfs2: vm 里的内存 mapping 到 host 都不知变成啥了…
<void1> zzmfish: 不止2000, xp, 甚至windows 7 还有修改器....
<zzmfish> 因为win98之前没有使用32位保护模式，各个进程包括操作系统使用共同的地址空间，一个进程错误也可造成整个系统崩溃，所以win95/98/me都经常莫名奇妙地蓝屏崩溃
<soiamso> void1 拦截系统调用
<zzmfish> void1, 没玩游戏不知道，但一个进程应该不能访问另一个进程的内存
<zzmfish> void1, 可能是通过其他方式作弊，如修改游戏记录文件等
<void1> zzmfish: google一下吧...
<soiamso> zzmfish: 一个现代一点的系统都是不能直访另外一个进程的内存的
<zzmfish> gdb可以访问另一个进程的内存，具体原理我不了解，但肯定的是和root无关
<ZGX> 我操作系统白学了，真不知道Linux上能不能这样做
<caleb-> http://sourceforge.net/projects/gamecheater/ # a game cheater for GNU/Linux
<^k^> ⇪ title: a Gtk+ Game Cheater | Download a Gtk+ Game Cheater software for free at SourceForge.net
<soiamso> ZGX: 可能是我白学了，可能真能这样
<zzmfish> 进程运行中使用的是线性地址，经过进程的页面变换才变成真正的内存物理地址。只有内核态才可以任意访问物理地址，root再强大也只是在进程态运行，只有使用系统调用才进入内核态。
<caleb-> 改是肯定可以改，但 proc 应该没这服务
<caleb-> proc 没写好的话也会有安全漏洞
<soiamso> ZGX: 是非固定物理地址装载了，不用系统调用，能找到？
<caleb-> freebsd 支持 linux style procfs, 但默认不启用
<ZGX> 一个程序可以访问任意内存吗？
<zzmfish> ZGX, 进程使用虚拟地址，经过分段变化变成线性地址，再经过分页变换才变成内存物理地址
<soiamso> ZGX: 看这个程序的级别，在linux 这个vm 下 不可以
<ZGX> 有可能写出这样的程序不？
<soiamso> ZGX: driver
<caleb-> 我不是都贴出来了…
<caleb-> 前辈都写了
<ZGX> 不好意思，看见了
<soiamso> caleb-: 基本没有这样的程序，漏洞太大了，
<soiamso> void1 最近很少见你
<dream1986> 有用thunderbird的吗，新浪邮箱怎么设置啊，我的老是的pop什么错误
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu10.04能上无线网，却连不上有线的 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=337771 ubuntu10.04能上无线网，却连不上有线的 统计信息: 发表于 由 qqdyt915 — 2011-07-09 14:53
<caleb-> dream1986: thunderbird 可以自动侦测 pop3 / imap 设置的
<dream1986> caleb-: 就是自动有问题，才手动设置的，新浪只有pop3，
<dream1986> 我的yahoo.163的邮箱就好的，就新浪,gmail,hotmail有问题
<ouyuu> 是不是乱七八糟安全设置啥的，只有看邮箱的帮助了
<moriramar> 我發現線上翻譯超蛋疼。
<ouyuu> 其实最好的线上翻译就是这里
<NoIE> http://www.tudou.com/programs/view/27JUetEG0Cc/
<^k^> 新 软件/网站开发 • 如何把codeblocks汉化，显示中文 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=337775 下了一个codeblocks但是，显示的是英文，更悲剧的是，我英文功底很差 看不懂啊，我已经下载codeblocks.mo包，如何使用呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 kifine — 2011-07-09 16:00
<CyrusYzGTt> 放在 /usr/share/locale/zh-cn下就是了
<ZGX> linux死机，什么按什么都没反应，应该怎么查原因？
<soiamso> ZGX: alt + sysrq + b ?
<ZGX> 不行，屏幕突然就定住了
<ZGX> Arch+kde
<soiamso> ZGX: dmsg ?
<B2011> 给你一串 txt string, 窗口 480*600 字体大小 20PX， 如何计算每页的最后一个文字 string position ?
<ZGX> [  249.574094] chromium-sandbo (1219): /proc/1217/oom_adj is deprecated, please use /proc/1217/oom_score_adj instead.
<ZGX> 这个可能是原因吗？
<fishoneeyed> 谁有google+的邀请给一个？
<ZGX> 用chrome死机的概率比用firefox时大些，都会死机
<CyrusYzGTt> 如果是這樣，我這裏大多是 adobe的flash-plugin引起的
<ZGX> 似乎死机后连日志也没有写下
<ilovezoe> lol
<ZGX> 为什么一个软件可以引起系统死机？
<ilovezoe> 。那你说要怎么样才能引起死机？
<CyrusYzGTt> 是廠商的問題，，
<ZGX> 操作系统不是应该可以保护好自己吗？
<fishoneeyed> 谁有google+的邀请给一个？
<freeayu> hello
<freeayu> how's  centos 6
<^k^> freeayu, 好  ㍨ 
<fishoneeyed> 谁有google+的邀请给一个？
<freeayu> google+被挡住了
<freeayu> 被 GFW挡住了
<freeayu> 好像
<roylez_> ^k^: bot早
<^k^> roylez_, 我没有一个早期的参数。  ㍨ 
<CyrusYzGTt> 預料之內，情理之中，必定清理
<roylez_> ^k^: bot晚
<CyrusYzGTt> ^k^§ 內核出 3.0-rc7了
<^k^> roylez_, 我没有一晚的参数。  ㍨ 
<MaskRay> fishoneeyed: 看下 gmail 有没有
<MaskRay> fishoneeyed: 收到邀请
<phoenixlzx> MaskRay: 你的空间搞定没
<MaskRay> phoenixlzx: 你的 kool 什么的，不能换 域名？
<phoenixlzx> 可以亚
<phoenixlzx> MaskRay: 你在DNS编辑器里改
<yongp> 求google+邀请
<phoenixlzx> MaskRay: 你改密码了？
<ZGX> dotcloud建立的应用被墙了吗？
<ZGX> 麻烦帮我测试下：http://e9bc8ba6.dotcloud.com/
<phoenixlzx> ZGX: 搜搜社交
<phoenixlzx> ZGX: 很快
<yongp> daotcloud没被强呀
<ZGX> 我这里打不开了
<phoenixlzx> MaskRay: 你找DNS高级编辑什么的
<phoenixlzx> 然后点修改，其他的不要动，域名改成你的...
<MaskRay> phoenixlzx: 明白。我这里网速很慢
<ZGX> dotcloud.com可以打开
<ZGX> 自己的应用打不开
<MaskRay> phoenixlzx: maskray.tk 和 maskray.by... ip 已经一样了
<phoenixlzx> 解析IP需要时间
<alphaex> 有谁用过JPCSP 的PSP 模拟器
<CyrusYzGTt> 沒有，。給官網位址看看
<phoenixlzx> MaskRay: 你可以先用hosts文件跳过解析，先把网站架设好
<phoenixlzx> 我记得那里面好像还有wordpress的程序，是一个架设好的网站
<alphaex> CyrusYzGTt:http://www.jpcsp.org/
<MaskRay> phoenixlzx: 网速慢。。传不上去。
<^k^> ⇪ title: JPCSP : Java PSP Emulator
<phoenixlzx> MaskRay: 用filezilla
<MaskRay> phoenixlzx: lftp 呢
<phoenixlzx> 我一直用filezilla，我觉得那个还不错，其他的不了解
<alvin_rxg> lag: 47 是什么概念？
<CyrusYzGTt> alphaex§ ...怎麼是java,,,我這裏開 java超過 1小時會 crash的
<alphaex> == 我开不到JPCSP。。。。。。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> alphaex§ 當然不行，下載位址都是 connect was reset....
<alphaex> 不是阿，我下载了，但是开不到。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> 我這裏連下載都不行，，，
<MaskRay> phoenixlzx: 下载的 wordpress 有个 wordpress 顶层目录，是不是要去掉
<ilovezoe> 抓搜琴网上所有的mid下来。怎么搞。用什么语言好？
 * ilovezoe 抓搜琴网上所有的mid下来。怎么搞。用什么语言好？
<phoenixlzx> 对
<alvin_rxg> ilovezoe: c/c++/java/lisp/perl/python/ruby/bash 都可以
<alphaex> 有谁用过JPCSP 的PSP 模拟器
<phoenixlzx> MaskRay: 你把wordpress解压，然后进入wordpress文件夹再把里面的文件全选再压缩成zip，传这个文件
<MaskRay> phoenixlzx: 单个文件不能超过多少M的，我之前 lftp 传了两个不行，网页版也是
<phoenixlzx> FTP Client没限制，那个是php限制的文件传输大小
<phoenixlzx> filezilla传，应当没问题
<MaskRay> lftp 传了两次，然后 ls 没显示出来
<CyrusYzGTt> 用 ncftp吧
<wxg4net> 请教大家个问题 sed 用法 我如何替换 $ 为 jq 而不能 替换$$这样的字符
<MaskRay> lftp 可行的，之前把所有非目录的文件都传上去了
<phoenixlzx> 目录也要传
<MaskRay> 知道的
<MaskRay> 现在网络环境差，晚上再试
<phoenixlzx> 我的帖子...更新过的看了没
<ZGX> 比较确定dotcloud通过认证
<MaskRay> 还没
<MaskRay> phoenixlzx: 能用 ssh 管理吗
<ZGX> ssh也不能用了
<phoenixlzx> MaskRay: 你是说wordpress？还是FTP面板？
<ZGX> 数据库也连不上
<MaskRay> phoenixlzx: cpanel，之前我把 wordpress*.zip split 成三个文件传上去了，但没 ssh 无法拼接
<alphaex> 有谁用过JPCSP 的PSP 模拟器
<phoenixlzx> 这个是免费空间，不是VPS！
<phoenixlzx> MaskRay: 凑和用吧
<CyrusYzGTt> 能夠下載的話，我就能試用下，，
<phoenixlzx> MaskRay: 不要分，就一个文件，传上去然后在网页版FTP文件管理里解压
<MaskRay> phoenixlzx: 不分lftp传了两次，网页版传了一次都提示不行
<MaskRay> phoenixlzx: 而且还是传完了告诉你不行。。
<phoenixlzx> 我用filezilla从来没告诉我不行过
<phoenixlzx> 速度保持在200k以上
<MaskRay> 我现在传的速度是10~25K...
<phoenixlzx> 带宽问题
<phoenixlzx> 我是10M的带宽
<CyrusYzGTt> ...我才 512kps
<MaskRay> 传了三个 .tar.gz 上去，能解压吗
<MaskRay> 能的
<tusooa> MaskRay: 自问自答?
<MaskRay> tusooa: 换了一个地方，网络卡，前面点了 Unzip 几分钟才有反应
<tusooa> MaskRay: ...
<tusooa> MaskRay: 那现在搞好了没
<MaskRay> tusooa: wordpress/ 下的文件都传上去了，三个目录压缩成 .tar.gz 传上去的，现在要解压缩
<tusooa> MaskRay: 解压吧.
<tusooa> MaskRay: wordpress下的文件你一个一个传的?
<phoenixlzx> 不说了是压缩的么
<phoenixlzx> 怎么还分开了
<MaskRay> tusooa: lftp 里 mput * 传了所有文件，然后压缩了传了三个目录，现在要解压所（但是网页没反应了)
<tusooa> MaskRay: 叫你filezilla上传的.
<MaskRay> phoenixlzx: mirror -R 死活传不上
<tusooa> ...
<phoenixlzx> .....
<MaskRay> filezilla 还要 emerge，时间更多。。
<tusooa> ...
<gplfeng> hi
<^k^> gplfeng, 好  ㍩ 
<MaskRay> 终于解压缩完了
<fishoneeyed> 谁有google+的邀请给一个？
<^k^> fishoneeyed: .. ..
<MaskRay> fishoneeyed: 没收到
<fishoneeyed> MaskRay: 收到了，第一个给我一个呀。
<fishoneeyed> MaskRay: 你看的怎么样了。
<MaskRay> fishoneeyed: plus 上点了你两次了
<MaskRay> 不知道怎么邀请
<fishoneeyed> MaskRay: 你有？前段时间不能邀请，现在可以邀请。
<fishoneeyed> MaskRay: 你在试一下。
<fishoneeyed> MaskRay: http://www.guao.hk/posts/guao-invitation-system-for-google-plus.html
<^k^> ⇪ title: 【置顶】谷奥求邀请系统重装上阵，发 Google+ 邀请攒人品 | 谷奥——探寻谷歌的奥秘
<fishoneeyed> MaskRay: 看看这个链接。
<MaskRay> 网络卡。。
<fishoneeyed> MaskRay: 晕
<MaskRay> 之前一个网页解压缩操作我就花了十几分钟。。
<fishoneeyed> MaskRay: 网页解压缩？
<phoenixlzx> MaskRay: 网页解压缩跟网速无关
<phoenixlzx> 国外的空间都这样
<MaskRay> phoenixlzx: 找不到
<phoenixlzx> azuka.biz还不错
<phoenixlzx> MaskRay: 啥？
<MaskRay> fishoneeyed: 找不到邀请
<fishoneeyed> MaskRay: 不会有没有了把。
<fishoneeyed> MaskRay: 郁闷。
<phoenixlzx> google+是个什么东西？
<phoenixlzx> 被XX了啊
<MaskRay> 社交网站
<phoenixlzx> 被XX了
<cfy> MaskRay: 好玩么?
<phoenixlzx> MaskRay: 你的网站还没解析呢
<MaskRay> phoenixlzx: 怎么弄？
<phoenixlzx> 你在FTP空间里把域名改了么
 * NoIE 姚晨的堂姨妈因为强行拆迁而被软禁，继而服毒自杀。
 * NoIE 如果当初翠萍知道这件事，她一定会一枪毙了余则成的。
<MaskRay> 哪里改
<fishoneeyed> MaskRay: 你还是没有找到邀请处？
<MaskRay> fishoneeyed: 没找到
<phoenixlzx> MaskRay: FTP P啊呢啦
<phoenixlzx> masFTP panelx里，DNS高级编辑
<phoenixlzx> MaskRay: FTP panelx里，DNS高级编辑
<phoenixlzx> 我怎么老按错键
<phoenixlzx> 把域名改了，IP不要动
<MaskRay> phoenixlzx: 只有 MX 记录
<phoenixlzx> 有A
<phoenixlzx> MaskRay: A CNAME MX都有
<MaskRay> phoenixlzx: 只有 MX 和 CNAME
<phoenixlzx> MaskRay: 不要改那些，你只管把我的域名改成你的
<phoenixlzx> MaskRay: 一切有我的域名的都改成你的
<MaskRay> phoenixlzx: kool 改不了的。后来 tusooa 又让我用 byethost 了
<phoenixlzx> 哦
<phoenixlzx> 新增
<glumbery> 论坛上的那个vps怎么样？
<moriramar> 有 Gnome 翻譯組的同學在嗎？
<glumbery> 一般企业网站能搭多少个？
<phoenixlzx> 有KDE翻译组的
<moriramar> phoenixlzx: 你是？
<moriramar> phoenixlzx: 問下，700個條目大概多長時間完成？
<phoenixlzx> moriramar: KDE中文翻译组成员
<moriramar> phoenixlzx: 謝謝。
<phoenixlzx> moriramar: 700个？？我的话，2个小时，估计不够
<phoenixlzx> 不算测试时间
<moriramar> 哦，謝謝了。
<phoenixlzx> moriramar: 我不知道其他人怎么样，你可以问问happyaron，他是ubuntu中文翻译组的成员
<moriramar> phoenixlzx: 這不就是看阿荣不在嗎……
<kdlijian> 昨天猛然间发现,happyron也是enlightenment翻译组成员
<phoenixlzx> moriramar: 熟练的翻译员会快一些
<moriramar> phoenixlzx: 嗯。
<moriramar> kdlijian: 他還是enlightenment的開發人員吧？
<linsux> 姜到底死没死啊
<phoenixlzx> 他...是amule-dlp的维护成员
<kdlijian> Translations, Launchpad related works
<phoenixlzx> 无地自容啊...我们是同龄人
<moriramar> linsux, 沒，但也不會太舒服。
<kdlijian> http://www.enlightenment.org/p.php?p=contact&l=en
<linsux> 怎么香港亚视和日本报纸都说死了呢
<kdlijian> enlightenment好像要搞很大很大
<phoenixlzx> kdlijian: e的目的是做完整的桌面系统
<phoenixlzx> 错了...桌面环境
<kdlijian> enlightenment老大rasterman现在在三星开发bada手机系统
<kdlijian> 图形界面就是用的e
<phoenixlzx> enlightenment可以在ARM上跑的
<kdlijian> 对的
<phoenixlzx> 很强大，但对于电脑来说还差点
<kdlijian> 现在正开发的elementary就像是gtk的东西，但是不叫etk
<phoenixlzx> 至少稳定性不如openbox
<moriramar> phoenixlzx: 啊？不是說E17是那種測試版可以當正式版用的那種嗎？
<kdlijian> phoenixlzx: 我想e开发人员8成的功力都放在lib上了，如eina, ecore,evas等
<MaskRay> phoenixlzx: 当前域名和域名主目录分别是：maskray.tk	/home/vol1/byethost14.com/b14_8470806/maskray.tk 。这样的配置有没有问题
<moriramar> linsux: 亞視不是出來道歉了嗎？
<linsux> 道歉说甚么了
<kdlijian> e的仓库有100万+代码了
<phoenixlzx> MaskRay: 没问题
<linsux> 我没看到
<linsux> moriramar,
<MaskRay> phoenixlzx: 那还需要设置什么？
<moriramar> linsux: 這東西，我是不說了。回頭老江出來再把這些媒體罵通Too simple sometimes naive就搞笑了。
<linsux> haha
<phoenixlzx> moriramar: 对的，beta版本的确比较稳定，但因为组件太多了，一个组件出问题整个e就崩了
<kdlijian> 昨天看了一个rasterman 01年的采访 太牛逼了
<linsux> moriramar, 老姜这次真是死去活来
<moriramar> phoenixlzx: 哦，是這個不稳定呀。
<kdlijian> 那时候就已经开发e17一年多了 现在还在开发中
<phoenixlzx> MaskRay: 在dot tk的控制版里把你的域名解析改为 ns1.byethost.com ns2.b....
<phoenixlzx> moriramar: 对，要不我就在用enlightenment了，就不会用KDE了，也就不会参加KDE翻译组了
<MaskRay> phoenixlzx: 改了，所以 dig maskray.byethost14.com 和 dig maskray.tk 是一样的
<phoenixlzx> MaskRay: 啥意思？
<MaskRay> phoenixlzx: dot.tk 里已经设置选择 ns[1-3].byethost.com 作为 dns 服务器了
<MaskRay> phoenixlzx: dot.tk 里已经设置选择 ns[1-3].byet.com 作为 dns 服务器了
<phoenixlzx> 可以了
<MaskRay> phoenixlzx: dot.tk 里已经设置选择 ns[1-3].byet.org 作为 dns 服务器了
<MaskRay> 老打错。。
<phoenixlzx> MaskRay: 你看清楚FTP要求你解析到那里的
<phoenixlzx> MaskRay: 是byethost.og还是.com
<fishoneeyed> MaskRay: 你还是没有找到邀请处？
<fishoneeyed> 谁有google+的邀请给一个？
<moriramar> I trust ultimately怎麼翻譯，之前I trust fully我已經翻譯成“我完全相信”了，這個我真想翻譯成“我太他媽相信了”……
<moriramar> 請教一下。
<MaskRay> phoenixlzx: dot.tk 的设置应该没问题
<MaskRay> fishoneeyed: 找不到
<kdlijian> moriramar: 我绝逼相信
<moriramar> kdlijian: 你確定你沒打錯？
<moriramar> 沒打錯字
<kdlijian> moriramar: 没啊 怎么啦 那个错了？
<fishoneeyed> 谁有google+的邀请给一个？
<moriramar> 绝逼？
<kdlijian> moriramar: 对啊 绝逼啊
<moriramar> kdlijian: 你確定我用這個做正式翻譯？
<kdlijian> moriramar: 没什么不好 又不上ccav
<phoenixlzx> MaskRay: 那就等一下把...解析成功大概30分钟
<moriramar> kdlijian: 算了，我改成絕對了。
<phoenixlzx> moriramar: 我最终相信？
<phoenixlzx> moriramar: 你把上下文发过来
<moriramar> phoenixlzx: How much do you trust the key?
<phoenixlzx> moriramar: 我坚信
<moriramar> phoenixlzx: I don't know / I do not trust / I marginally trust / I fully trust / I ultimately trust
<phoenixlzx> moriramar: 没问题了...
<kdlijian> moriramar: 不能再信了
<phoenixlzx> moriramar: 我不知道/我不相信/我有点相信/我完全相信/我坚信
<phoenixlzx> moriramar: 我有点，这个不太好
<moriramar> phoenixlzx: 我目前也是翻譯我有點相信。
<moriramar> phoenixlzx: 最後是絕對相信。搞的像排比。
<phoenixlzx> moriramar: 或许更好一点
<moriramar> 或許的話感覺成概率性的了……有點怎麼說也是程度。
<wujie> 大家好
<phoenixlzx> moriramar: 我说，绝对相信 或许好一点
<^k^> wujie, 好  ㍪ 
<moriramar> phoenixlzx: 哦，那個我不管了。或者把fully改成十分相信，把ultimately改在完全相信。
<phoenixlzx> 可以，这样也行
<moriramar> phoenixlzx: 另外一個小問題
<phoenixlzx> moriramar: 诶？
<moriramar> phoenixlzx: Start with / End with 怎麼翻譯？要求：1.這裏表示字符串以xxx開始/結局。2.只能放在中间。3.前面要能夠直接加“不”表示否定
<phoenixlzx> 就是 以。。开始/以...结束，怎么放中间？
<phoenixlzx> 纯粹胡闹
<moriramar> phoenixlzx: 沒辦法……
<moriramar> phoenixlzx: 就中间有個下拉框……
<emacsyin> 最近有好玩的软件吗？
<moriramar> emacsyin: 有呀，比如vim
<emacsyin> 比如云计算云储存什么的
<emacsyin> moriramar: 别刺激我
<emacsyin> moriramar: vim最近有什么新玩法？
<moriramar> emacsyin: 有呀，對着它擼。
<phoenixlzx> moriramar: 这个不好办了...
<moriramar> phoenixlzx: 嗯，很頭疼。
<wujie> 丰田宣布将加入 Linux 基金会 http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/148054.html
<wujie> http://www.linuxidc.com/Linux/2011-07/38205.htm
<^k^> ⇪ title: 丰田宣布将加入 Linux 基金会
<moriramar> 條件2和條件3少一個都好辦
<phoenixlzx> moriramar: 老样子，上下文发来
<emacsyin> moriramar: 怎么个撸法阿
<moriramar> emacsyin: ……
<emacsyin> wujie: 看来要对丰田另眼相看阿
<emacsyin> 啥时候中国的吉利也加入阿
<moriramar> {[Apply rules if recipient} [Not] {one of the above address| Start with | End with | Is exactly | Contains } [文本框]
<moriramar> phoenixlzx: ^
<moriramar> 目前翻譯是 {規則適用於收件人} [不] {是以上郵件地址中的一位 | start with | end with | 是 | 包含} [文本框]
 * moriramar 吃飯了，20分鐘後看記錄。
<phoenixlzx> moriramar: 始于/止于
<MaskRay> phoenixlzx: dot.tk 配置应该没问题吧，因为 dig maskray.tk 和 dig maskray.byethost14.com 返回的 ip 相同
<phoenixlzx> MaskRay:应当没问题
<MaskRay> phoenixlzx: 现在的问题是 maskray.byethost14.com 的 80 端口没开
<phoenixlzx> MaskRay: ？我没遇到过这种问题...我没用过byethost，问问tussoa吧...
<MaskRay> tusooa: maskray.byethost14.com 的 80 端口没开，怎么解决
<linsux> 大家都喜欢用甚么系统啊
<emacsyin> MaskRay: 是不是你建立的服务器？
<MaskRay> emacsyin: 注册的免费空间
<emacsyin> MaskRay: 哦，那种都不稳定阿
<emacsyin> MaskRay: 需要购买域名才能用吧
<MaskRay> emacsyin: 没钱买
<MaskRay> emacsyin: 域名用 .tk
<emacsyin> MaskRay: 放暑假没？
<emacsyin> MaskRay: 放暑假去打工争点域名钱阿
<MaskRay> emacsyin: 放了，不想打工啊
<freeayu> hi
<freeayu> all
<zujiwoo> grub0.97
<^k^> freeayu, 好  ㍫ 
<zujiwoo> 是否可以直接修改menu.lst开机进入命令行模式？
<zujiwoo> 没人知道么
<Pwnna> ctrl + alt + f1
<zujiwoo> 要的不是这个
<emacsyin> MaskRay: 上次说放暑假了帮我做个股票系统
<zujiwoo> 因为我的2.6.28进入图形后键盘鼠标无反应了
<yunfan> fua
<zujiwoo> Pwnna, 所以....
<Pwnna> zujiwoo: ...
<yunfan> XwinX: 我明天不用学琴 :]
<Pwnna> sudo apt-get purge ubuntu-desktop
<Pwnna> 我想弹琴！！
<Pwnna> 没有琴。。烦死了
<zujiwoo> Pwnna, 另一个启动项是需要桌面的》。so
<zujiwoo> Pwnna, 因为安装了两个内核..
<Pwnna> ....
<emacsyin> 我的weqq3视频总是提示error #2046，该如何解决哦？
<Pwnna> zujiwoo: boot grub -> recovery consol
<zujiwoo> Pwnna, 不要感觉惊奇  因为有一个软件和新内核冲突了
<Pwnna> uninstall that shit.
<zujiwoo> Pwnna, 所以只能安装一个旧的
<zujiwoo> Pwnna, 表冲动
<Pwnna> ?
<zujiwoo> Pwnna, 因为在arch下正常了》。
<zujiwoo> pw
<Pwnna> ...
<zujiwoo> Pwnna, 但是在ubuntu下死活不行
<zujiwoo> faint
<Pwnna> fuck arch
<zujiwoo> Pwnna, 这系统给小孩子用
<zujiwoo> Pwnna, 要不我就直接删除gmd
<Pwnna> zujiwoo: puppy / joli OS
<Pwnna> gmd?
<zujiwoo> Pwnna, 实际我还是选了ubuntu
<zujiwoo> 打错了
<zujiwoo> slim
<Pwnna> 不知道。。
<moriramar> phoenixlzx: 謝謝了。我就用這個了。
<emacsyin> 我的webqq3视频总是提示error #2046,怎么解决？
<phoenixlzx> moriramar: 呵呵...我在翻译amarok呢
<soiamso> emacsyin: adobe air ?
<phoenixlzx> 这个...run constraint tester 我翻成 运行条件测试 还是 运行约束测试？
<zujiwoo> 哀
<zujiwoo> 这里也解决不了
<zujiwoo> 那就算了
<yunfan> Pwnna: tinycore linux
<moriramar> phoenixlzx: )
<Pwnna> your own bootloader + kernel
<MaskRay> phoenixlzx: 一般的 cpanel，怎么重启服务器
<phoenixlzx> 不可能的
<phoenixlzx> 一个服务器都好多用户，怎么可能为你重启？
<zujiwoo> 决定了 到需要的时候再删除slim
<MaskRay> phoenixlzx: 那么 80 端口没开，怎么解决
<phoenixlzx> MaskRay: 看看CPanel里有没有相关设置，或者有允许你执行的PHP命令
<yunfan> fua
<phoenixlzx> moriramar: scriptable service 怎么翻？脚本化服务？小程序服务？
<moriramar> phoenixlzx: 脚本化服務……我覺得最好。
<phoenixlzx> moriramar: 那是google的答案
<moriramar> phoenixlzx: 或者“可統制服務”
<moriramar> 編制
<phoenixlzx> moriramar: 那 configure script是编辑脚本好还是配置脚本好？
<moriramar> 感覺配置脚本好吧。不過要看具體功能。如果就是直接改代碼就是編輯脚本
<jingqq5210> 【醒目】【pppoe】linux下有没有这样格式的拨号方法[拨号命令][用户名][密码][]
<emacsyin> soiamso: 也是
<emacsyin> soiamso: 用网页也可以用webqq3
<emacsyin> soiamso: adobe air上QQ加强版也是同样的错误
<emacsyin> soiamso: 我还是希望能在linux下 视频聊QQ阿
<emacsyin> soiamso: 毕竟很多MM等我去泡阿
<jingqq5210> 【醒目】【pppoe】linux下有没有这样格式的拨号方法[拨号命令][用户名][密码][]	
<moriramar> jingqq5210: 有，rp-pppoe 好像可用參數這樣。
<jingqq5210> 我试试～～thx moriramar:
<jhello> 大家还加什么有意思的IRC了？
<emacsyin> jhello: 还有我的中国股票聊天频道
<moriramar> jhello: 沒是閒轉什麼IRC？不好好學習！
<jhello> -_-|||好吧。。。
<jhello> 以前加了一个ubuntu的里面全是老外
<emacsyin> jhello: #stock-cn
<jhello> 我不太关心股票。。sorry,,,
<jhello> 谢谢啦～
<MaskRay> tusooa: 在吗，maskray.byethost14.com 的 80 端口未开，怎么解决
<moriramar> 累死我了，不翻了，明個再翻……
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: Euler回路好求么
<moriramar> phoenixlzx: 我手賤，又開始了……
<phoenixlzx> moriramar: 呵呵
<franj> hi
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 好求的
<phoenixlzx> moriramar: Biography，我这只有传记的意思，还有什么意思么
<^k^> franj, 好  ㍫ 
<moriramar> 个人簡歷/个人介紹。如果我沒記錯，這個在Amarok中應該是說歌手/團體的吧。
<moriramar> phoenixlzx: ^
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 有向图怎么找? 不会.
<ilovezoe> 晚上好
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 只要找一条
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 算法一样的，不过我还理解不深刻
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: http://www.purplebamboo.org/boke/?p=171 代码对么
<^k^> ⇪ title: time out . IN gettitle
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 对的
<phoenixlzx> moriramar: top track翻成最热歌曲还是最新歌曲？还是...类似于排行榜那样的...我偏向于第三个，但不知怎么描述
<moriramar> phoenixlzx: 熱門排行
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 最后path的逆序就是有向图的答案?
<phoenixlzx> moriramar: 就是它拉
<moriramar> 之前biography就翻譯成簡歷就行了。
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 对的
<moriramar> phoenixlzx: ^
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 以前听说过一个弗xx的算法是怎么回事
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 很麻烦，我已经忘记了
<moriramar> phoenixlzx: 我受不了我自己了，翻譯male female很自然的打了個雄性雌性上去……
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 是求Euler回路的么?
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 是的
<phoenixlzx> moriramar: occupational harzard
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 比这个是说有啥有点?
<namoamitafo> 优点
<lemonhall> ..........................
<lemonhall> ofan ,edison,blueghost.............
<lemonhall> 都不在。。。。
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 优点是复杂度高了。。
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: O(m^2), 我觉得可能做了更多东西
<MaskRay> phoenixlzx: 看来byethost14.com是被和谐了。。
<phoenixlzx> MaskRay: 我就说...byethost和xtreemhost都有很多IP被XX了
<MaskRay> phoenixlzx: 责怪网站前还是应该责怪xx
<phoenixlzx> MaskRay: 同意
<happyaron> 不要用免费的了，不靠谱的。。。
<MaskRay> phoenixlzx: 而且他们是一起的，ip 都靠近
<phoenixlzx> aron来参和...我就不用问了。。。
<MaskRay> phoenixlzx: 一个选择了绑定另一个就不行了
<phoenixlzx> 我就觉得azuka.biz性能是最好的，只要你能让他没广告
<MaskRay> happyaron: 穷人。。
<happyaron> MaskRay: 蹭别人的，或者合租，或者用公共的服务
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 阿, 无向图的Euler回路允许一条边来回各走一次?
<alvin_rxg> 蹭新浪的服务器吧
<moriramar> phoenixlzx: Good。下午花2小時干掉了578條，還差426條……
<phoenixlzx> moriramar: 好，继续努力
<MaskRay> happyaron: 平常上网就是蹭的……不好意思开服务
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 一条边只能经过一次
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 你看他那个程序多次的也ac了
<happyaron> MaskRay: 你看看他有没有开blog，要是开了你可以问他能不能自己也开一个
<aj2009> 安静啊。
<aj2009> :-)
<shenme> 今天人不多阿
<moriramar> ……
 * tenzu 拜神拜大仙拜见老小
<franj> 不知道为什么我用irc客户端连接不了freenode~
<happyaron> 拜见疼疼
<namoamitafo> 这里原来不是freenode啊
<tenzu> 嗯嗯
<happyaron> namoamitafo: 这里是freenode
<tenzu> 这里怎么不是freenode了?
<franj> namoamitafo: 我现在用的webchat..
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • 关于音频播放器的一点小问题，想求解一下 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=337793 之前在尝试各种播放器，最终还是确定用banshee ，但是之前安装的clementine还残留在音乐选项那里，用purge没有搞掉，有点碍眼，问一下怎么搞掉～ 统计信息: 发表于 由 pkoko — 2011-07-09 20:28
<win7> hi 大家好
<liemehoc> 有没有用android的哟，能不能把开机动画去掉显示dmesg信息
<moriramar> phoenixlzx: ********* *BEGIN ENCRYPTED or SIGNED PART* ********* 這種東西怎麼翻？
<moriramar> phoenixlzx: 我想翻成我是低調的分隔線……
<phoenixlzx> moriramar: 可以试试....
<liemehoc> 有没有用android的哟，能不能把开机动画去掉显示dmesg信息
<phoenixlzx> moriramar: 如果你不怕被K的话
<moriramar> phoenixlzx: ……
<moriramar> phoenixlzx: 哈哈，想想都搞笑。一個加密的公司文檔是以“我是低調的分隔線開頭的”……
<phoenixlzx> moriramar: 星号照样复制，中间是 XXX起始，例：×××××× ×加密或注册信息起始× ××××××××
<cfy> iGnome: ee
<cfy> iGnome: 那些地址都无法访问?破解有能有啥呢?
<moriramar> phoenixlzx: 哦，我想用“以下是加密或簽名信息”
<moriramar> 下面的用“以上是xxxx”就行了
<phoenixlzx> moriramar: 也很好哦
<cfy> iGnome: 不在么.....
<tenzu> cfy: 神要拜才能显灵
<c933103> Android可去#android問吧……
<cfy> tenzu: 拜....
<tenzu> cfy: 拜神啊,不是我
<tenzu> cfy: 神3分钟前在论坛灌水
<cfy> iGnome: 神 啊....
<tusooa> ls
<caleb-> moriramar: 那种翻了不会导制解码错误么？
<caleb-> s/制/致
<moriramar> caleb-: 哈？
<caleb-> moriramar: 一般都用特定字串表示加密开始与结束
<caleb-> -----BEGIN PGP SIGNED MESSAGE-----
<caleb-> -----BEGIN PGP SIGNATURE-----
<caleb-> -----END PGP SIGNATURE-----
<caleb-> moriramar: 我试了，改了会导致 gpg: no valid OpenPGP data found.
<caleb-> gpg: the signature could not be verified.
<caleb-> 我只是把 "SIGN" 改掉而已，其它完全没动
<caleb-> ASCII-armored data 有限定编码的，改成中文肯定有问题
<lemonhall> tenzu: ..........
<lemonhall> tenzu: 疼疼。。。
<tenzu> lemonhall: 来们猴
<lemonhall> tenzu: 你不说来西安么
<tenzu> 28号
<tenzu> 你要请我吃饭?
<iGnome> cfy: .. 给你邮件了阿
<cfy> iGnome: 回我邮件了?
<iGnome> 开机，我第一看邮件的。
<cfy> iGnome: 不是啊,我说的是那个教程能看到.但是那些视频啥的看不到啊.
<iGnome> tenzu: 你去拜秦始皇？
<tenzu> iGnome: 哪个是你常用邮箱?
<tenzu> iGnome: 拜你
<iGnome> cfy: 那当然看不到。过时的Url
<cfy> 无法访问,就算知道如何破解,有啥用呢?
<cfy> iGnome: 那?
<iGnome> cfy: 去sohu随便看一个视频，不就有了。
<iGnome> 估计要tcpdump出那字符串信息？
<iGnome> tenzu:  别被抓去，站岗阿。
<cfy> iGnome: 哦.你说vodplayer的播放是吧
<iGnome> cfy: 是阿
<iGnome> sohu的地址，都带vod.cn啥的
<iGnome> 估计也是这类的
<tenzu> iGnome: 你躺里面,我给你站岗
<tenzu> iGnome: 你要是躺大雁塔里我还管你饭
<cfy> iGnome: 不会吧,我都在搜狐看的生活大爆炸啊
<iGnome> tenzu: 额，你思路蛮开阔嘛。
<tenzu> iGnome: 那当然,就靠这个吃饭的
<iGnome> cfy: 啥。就是那些sohu的地址，不能下载阿。需要带那个-U
<iGnome> tenzu: 坡国，流行搞口才诈骗？
<tenzu> iGnome: 专门骗你这样的土财
<cfy> iGnome: 我现在sohu.com都打不开了....
<emacsyin> franj: 现在连接上了吗
<emacsyin> franj: 可能是端口部队
<emacsyin> franj: 可能是端口不对
<iGnome> 海王星将完成被人类发现以来的第一次公转。 tenzu 你要转运了
<tenzu> iGnome: 借您吉言
<cfy> iGnome: 现在缺个vps跑sbcl....
<emacsyin> iGnome: 具体什么时候完成第一次？哪一天？
<cfy> 或者,在本机上开,然后opera unite的server代理出去....
<moriramar> caleb-: 哦，不是這個。
<iGnome> 买了一个鼠标垫，终于知道打etqw，是可以瞄准敌人的了。
<cfy> ......
<cfy> 多少钱?
<iGnome> cfy: 不能开sohu.com？
<iGnome> 10块
<cfy> iGnome: 嗯,卡得很.
<cfy> 我买了个地狱火的.10￥
<iGnome> 我昨天，还压片10部。
<cfy> ......
<caleb-> moriramar: 所以要确定软件解码没问题
<iGnome> sohu的
<moriramar> caleb-: 那個是GPG加密的邮件中解密後的 ***** ENCRYPTED OR SIGNED PARTED START ***** 好像
<iGnome> 地狱火？
<moriramar> 我來找下原來的。
<cfy> 差不多这个名字吧.也许我记错也有可能
<iGnome> 鼠标垫？
<cfy> 是啊
<iGnome> 还有品牌??????
<cfy> - -!
<iGnome> @@
<cfy> 这啥都有品牌啊.....
<iGnome> 这点点东西，还有品牌。。。我要去碰死了
<moriramar> caleb-: ********* *BEGIN ENCRYPTED or SIGNED PART* **********
<moriramar> ********** *END ENCRYPTED or SIGNED PART* **********
<cfy> 啥东西没牌子.食堂的豆浆都是有牌子的....才有xx国的先进技术
<moriramar> caleb-: 得，我先不翻譯吧。主要是頁面上提示要翻譯我才翻譯的。目前開發人員好像也不在。不好問。
<caleb-> moriramar: launchpad?
<iGnome> 起云剂，就知道
<cfy> Kandu: 那个要买的vps下那字结果咋样了?
<cfy> Kandu: 那个要买的vps现在咋样了?
<caleb-> 食堂的豆浆是买现成的？
<Cherrot> 有人知道RIP协议的失效时间是多少吗？我老师讲的是90s,不过资料上写的貌似是180s。。。。
<moriramar> caleb-: 不是。babelzilla。這個是Thunderbird的郵件加密插件Enigmail的翻譯。
<cfy> 现在有现磨豆浆的呀
<cfy> Cherrot:  Routing_Information_Protocol ?
<lainme> 学校都是现磨豆浆
<cfy> The hold down time is 180 seconds
<iGnome> lainme: 骗人的吧
<cfy> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Routing_Information_Protocol
<^k^> ⇪ title: Routing Information Protocol - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<caleb-> rfc++
<caleb-> 老师--
<cfy> 看老师啥水平,资料权威不权威
<caleb-> 不过专家有时也会口误的
<iGnome> 昨天看，起云剂，对出咖啡的节目
<lainme> iGnome: 好几家小店。有原料有豆浆机就可以
<iGnome> 对出柠檬水
<iGnome> 学校不准开小店的吧
<cfy> 估计不是90
<cfy> http://www.faqs.org/rfcs/rfc2453.html
<caleb-> 食堂有豆浆机应该挺正常
<cfy> 全篇没有90,但是有180
<cfy> 现在都外包了...
<lainme> iGnome: 开小店学校有钱赚啊
<cfy> iGnome: - -!,你那啥年代的东西....
<lainme> 学生也高兴
<iGnome> 我记得规定不准开的阿
<iGnome> 啥。
<cfy> iGnome: 不要告诉我你结合了崽崽幼儿园的经验了 XD
<iGnome> 因为都不备案，卫生都不达标的
<tenzu> 好久没喝豆浆吃油条了
<cfy> iGnome:  幼儿园当然要查得严格了. 像都成年了...抵抗力强了...那么多年的...
<hceasy> 谁在墙外看新闻？
<iGnome> 同学在卫生厅。记得说，查谁，谁关闭。
<hceasy> xx民挂了？
<iGnome> 现在的食品。。
<moriramar> cfy: 成年不是抵抗力強了，是要死不活了。
<cfy> 在学校的表示,都外包了.....
<cfy> moriramar:  高中怎么样?
<moriramar> hceasy: 都辟謡了。
<moriramar> cfy: 哦，那叫快上路了。
<iGnome> 卫生系统的，流行不吃牛肉。你们知道不。
<cfy> moriramar: 那是为啥?
<hceasy> <moriramar> 什么时候传起来的？
<phoenixlzx> moriramar: 我要先撤了，困死了
<moriramar> cfy: 反正生理上是這樣。
<phoenixlzx> moriramar: 明天见
<moriramar> phoenixlzx: 哦，明天加油。
<moriramar> phoenixlzx: 88
<moriramar> hceasy: 前天。
<phoenixlzx> moriramar: 88
<cfy> moriramar: ....生物....
<hceasy> <moriramar> 能贴下原文么？
<moriramar> hceasy: 什麼？
<cfy> 竟然走了...rip那个.......估计不是90.我想还是180
<rick_bug> rip
<cfy> 怎么了?
<rick_bug> rip    是 180
<hceasy> <moriramar> 谁去世的信息
<rick_bug> 思科权威专家说的嘛
<moriramar> hceasy: 我不知道。
<cfy> rip啥呀,你就180.......
<cfy> rip是Routing Information Protocol
<moriramar> hceasy: 這種事情不會瞞太久，到時候自然知道，你管這些做什麼。
<cfy> rick_bug: 你说的是哪个时间?
<moriramar> caleb-: 對了，臺灣那邊叫clipboard叫什麼？
<iGnome> moriramar: 估计那是 hceasy的远房亲戚。
<caleb-> moriramar: 剪貼簿
<moriramar> iGnome: ……
<moriramar> caleb-: 好的，謝謝。
<rick_bug> 路由失效定时器是180秒啊
<cfy> 嗯.同意
<cfy> 可惜那人走了....
<cfy> rick_bug: 你可以早点出来说 XD
<iGnome> cfy: 你不是玩过嘛。你咋不知道
<rick_bug> cfy: rip是Routing Information Protocol     这是众所周知的好不好？
<cfy> rick_bug: 我不知道啊.
<rick_bug> 知道你还得得
<cfy> iGnome: 我怎么玩过了....玩openwrt不代表要知道这些啊......
<cfy> ?
<hceasy> <iGnome> 真让你说对了
<iGnome> 你不是书虫子。玩过，就应该都知道
<cfy> iGnome: 好吧...看书去.....
<iGnome> hceasy: 那你去奔丧不。
<hceasy> <iGnome> 为啥你irc里的名字不是ee那个？
<cfy> hceasy: 掩人耳目
<iGnome> nick有好多阿
<cfy> 马甲
<cfy> 以免仇家啥的寻过来.可以抵挡一阵,lol
<hceasy> <iGnome> 我连他到底挂了米有都没搞清楚
<iGnome> 那要穿斗篷
<iGnome> 挂不挂，关我啥事情
<iGnome> 不管
<caleb-> 神化身千万ㄅㄅ
<caleb-> 神化身千万
<cfy> 我斗篷穿上了
<iGnome> 。。音标都出来了。。 caleb-
<iGnome> gcin？
<iGnome> unaffiliated/chenfengyuan (Fengyuan Chen)
<iGnome> @
<caleb-> 喝饮料手指连击了
<ikde> 掩人耳目
<iGnome> 好了。哭熊原来就是ikde?
<tusooa> hceasy: http://www.emacswiki.org/emacs/download/erc-nick-notify.el
<Guest56992> 球  被注册了。。。
<iGnome> .
<tusooa> Guest56992: ,错了,iPhone iFvwm iGoogle iGnome iOpera Oooops eexp eexpress
<MaskRay> mirror -R htdocs，慢死了
<tusooa> Guest56992: 这些都是神
<iGnome> tusooa: 你个bot阿。啥都记录
<cfy> MaskRay: 打包吧....
<tusooa> iGnome: /me 是人,不是bot
<iGnome> 。
<tusooa> iGnome: 也没挂bot
<caleb-> 其实神的化身们在自言自语
<iGnome> 这些都记。
<ignome3> 这个没被注册吧
<tusooa> iGnome: 只是从你的bot里获得的信息 https://github.com/eexpress/eexp-bin/blob/master/bot/gir.pl
<caleb-> 这里的 102 人都是神
 * iGnome 等待 caleb- 变bo
<iGnome> bot
<iGnome> .. @@@ tusooa
<cfy> date
<ignome3> 好了 已经被注册了
<MaskRay> cfy: 打包了解压也慢。。
<iGnome3> 有人有意见么？
<cfy> MaskRay: 你多大啊.网络慢,肯定得打包啊...
 * cfy i don't care....
<cfy> MaskRay: 资料多大?
<caleb-> 打包啥？
<cfy> MaskRay: 内存大,就用xz吧,这货,解压快
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: I a: 插入a; Q a: 询问 >= a的最小元素 怎么做?
<MaskRay> cfy: 14mb
<MaskRay> cfy: 空间上的，没 ssh...
<cfy> MaskRay: 打包吧,14mb,解压不算啥吧
<tusooa> cfy: 貌似file-manager不能解压xz的.
<cfy> MaskRay: 你要么用 Kandu,要么用我那个,都有vps,干吗空间呢?
<caleb-> 打倒不能解压xz的file-manager
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: BST？
<tusooa> MaskRay: 还是用filezilla吧.
<cfy> tusooa: 对我来说tar能行就行,我都是tar xaf 的
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 我问能否用O(alpha(n))这种
<MaskRay> tusooa: 打倒 gui 的，这些东西没必要 gui 的
<iGnome> file-roller
<cfy> rox ?
<iGnome> ?
<cfy> 添加个命令tar xaf "@*" ?
<namoamitafo> cfy: 到底是tar x还是tar -x标准上
<cfy> 错了$@啥吧
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 可行，转换成只有删除
<iGnome> .
<cfy> namoamitafo: 不清楚.貌似无所谓吧
<caleb-> 貌似没 - 是标准
 * caleb- not sure
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 你这默认就是离线操作了......
<iGnome> 习惯问题
<iGnome> 版本问题
<iGnome> 打仗去
<tusooa> MaskRay: 你那erc的notify,怎么设置显示右下角的
<caleb-> 神要远征了？
<namoamitafo> caleb-: file-manager? 推荐个vim-like的.
<cfy> 不懂历史,不过我都是标准的tar,反正都支持
<cfy> 我也不写脚本的.无所谓了
<namoamitafo> caleb-: 最好是X下的.
<caleb-> cfy: gnu tar != 标准的tar
<tusooa> cfy: 你还说不写脚本
<caleb-> namoamitafo: 自己找吧
<cfy> caleb-:  嗯,我指gnu tar
<namoamitafo> caleb-: ranger?
<MaskRay> tusooa: pocoyo 整合两个 notifier 的。我不怎么用了，xmonad 用有些问题，一闪而过的
<namoamitafo> cfy: 啥GNU tar
<cfy> caleb-: 其实是说,debian amd64的标准tar
<cfy> namoamitafo: 谁出品的tar嘛,我基本都是gnu的,
<caleb-> namoamitafo: tar 历史悠久，目前最多人用 gnu tar
<cfy> 我想另外对我来说常见的是busybox的吧
<namoamitafo> caleb-: 为啥放在BSD General Commands Manual
<tusooa> MaskRay: 那怎么看你那截图里是右下角的.
<cfy> tusooa: 不怎么写shell的.也好久没怎么写perl了.我现在lisp,不算脚本咯
<MaskRay> gnu 的东西就像 吐了口水的精美蛋糕，jyfl987 说的
<moriramar> MaskRay: 呃……
<moriramar> MaskRay: 這要讓 microcai 看到了會如何……
<cfy> MaskRay: 啥意思?虽然好,但是恶心?
<caleb-> gnu 的东西就像 吐了美貌妙龄处女口水的精美蛋糕
<tusooa> cfy: 其实,在term里敲命令,也算个小脚本的.hehe
<cfy> tusooa: - -!
<caleb-> namoamitafo: 历史因素吧
<caleb-> namoamitafo: unix 的标准件也是慢慢完善的
<caleb-> 初代 unix 肯定没现在的好用
<MaskRay> 话说居然没有 man 1p tar
<namoamitafo> 现在啥叫做UNIX
<cfy> MaskRay: 1p是啥?
<MaskRay> cfy: 1 posix
<cfy> MaskRay: 哦.
<tusooa> ● man 1p tar
<tusooa> 在第 1p 节中没有关于 tar 的手册页条目。
<cfy> ....
<MaskRay> pax 应该是 posix 的
<tusooa> perl的man,怎么有些是3pm,有些是3,有些是3perl
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 编译的内核储存地址问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=337805 在ubuntu10.04下对2.6.32.2内核进行编译，发现会占用硬盘空间，只是不知道它的存储位置在哪？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 herrome — 2011-07-09 22:20
<lemonhall> 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 就是说光添加是不能做到用比O(log(n))更好的了?
<MeaCulpa2> moriramar: 微菜是gnu卫道士？
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 用并査集也是 O(log(n)) 吧，因为没有启发式合并
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: ???
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 为啥不能按秩合并?
<moriramar> MeaCulpa2: 算不上吧，至少他用OSSv4
<MeaCulpa2> moriramar: OSSv4是啥
<caleb-> 微菜是gentoo卫道士？
<caleb-> 微菜是gentoo卫道士
<moriramar> caleb-: 你那麼說我更不想GNU了。
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 怎么按秩合并
<moriramar> MeaCulpa2: 和ALSA競爭的一個東西。
<moriramar> caleb-: 現在流行哲學。
<MeaCulpa2> moriramar: 哦
<MeaCulpa2> alsa是比较烂，只是还美好的替代而已
<moriramar> MeaCulpa2: 那東西原來閉過源，GNU肯定不會支持了。
<MeaCulpa2> alsa同时两个进程发声都不好搞
<MeaCulpa2> 这点还不如windows
<caleb-> 有硬件支持的话没问题
 * caleb- alsa 混音毫无鸭梨
<namoamitafo> 对了, 昨天有人说了一个PulseAudio
<MeaCulpa2> caleb-: 我记得不行吧，两个进程竞争效率极差
<moriramar> caleb-:   gnu 的东西就像 吐了美貌妙龄处女口水的精美蛋糕 這玩意誰要呀？
<MeaCulpa2> caleb-: 我记得边玩游戏边搞teamspeak都很折腾
<caleb-> ubuntu 默认用 pulseaudio 啊
<moriramar> MeaCulpa2: 很早就解決了吧？你現在在用什麼呀？
<MeaCulpa2> moriramar: alsa, 不过很久没这类需求了
<namoamitafo> 昨天看了资料, 没明白和alsa的关系
<wxg4net> caleb-, 能不用么
<MeaCulpa2> pulseaudio也是个关系上的妖
<caleb-> namoamitafo: 嗯，因为没关系
<moriramar> MeaCulpa2: 呃……
<caleb-> wxg4net: 用 ubuntu 很难不用 pulseaudio
<namoamitafo> caleb-: pulseaudio是在alsa上层还是底层还是冲突的?
<moriramar> namoamitafo: 上怯。
<moriramar> namoamitafo: 上層
<namoamitafo> caleb-: OSS现在如何?
<MeaCulpa2> 上层
<wxg4net> caleb-， 我在机器上安装debian无声，安装ubuntu声音很好，就copy了ubuntu的设置 debian才正常发声了
<namoamitafo> wxg4net: 声音设置在哪里的
<moriramar> caleb-: 臺灣那data block是叫數據塊嗎？
<wxg4net> caleb-，从声音驱动加载到一系列的参数设置 都是copy ubuntu的
<MeaCulpa2> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/0/00/Pulseaudio-diagram.svg
<caleb-> moriramar: 台灣很多詞直接用原文
<moriramar> caleb-: ……
<moriramar> caleb-: 就算程式中也是？
<caleb-> moriramar: 可能有人翻 資料塊/資料區塊 吧
<caleb-> moriramar: 程序中谁不用英文啊？
<moriramar> caleb-: 感謝。
<moriramar> caleb-: 沒有，我是說UI中。提示字符也這麼用不會太……
<caleb-> moriramar: 你没必要管繁体翻译啊
<MeaCulpa2> ALSA用到pulseaudio提供的虚拟设备，Pulseaudio又用alsa来访问硬件发声
<moriramar> caleb-: 我用繁體的……
<caleb-> moriramar: 专业软件有的词翻了不如不翻
<MeaCulpa2> 程序可以访问ALSA也可以直接Pulseaudio
<caleb-> moriramar: 用繁体字没必要用港台词汇啊
<moriramar> caleb-: 良心話，要有文言翻譯我真他媽就去搞那個了。
<caleb-> moriramar: 除非你想冒充 tw/hk 人
<MeaCulpa2> CCTV也常用港台词汇
<MeaCulpa2> 比如“资讯”
<moriramar> caleb-: 我注冊的zh-TW至少也稍微注意下吧。
<caleb-> 好人卡 应该是台湾引进的吧
<MeaCulpa2> 典型的港台词汇
<caleb-> 语言文字都是会变化的嘛
<caleb-> 网络促进词汇交流
<moriramar> caleb-: 好吧，但願以後翻譯直接用個簡繁轉換工具就能搞定，現在還不行。
<MeaCulpa2> 台湾的文字更接近民国前的中文吧
<MeaCulpa2> 没有经历过我们这边这种大刀阔斧的改革
<MeaCulpa2> 虽然做日本的殖民地，日汉子用的却不见得比简体字多
<caleb-> 台湾也乱改过字体的
<caleb-> 应是把异体字搞成标准字
<caleb-> 硬是把异体字搞成标准字
<moriramar> MeaCulpa2: 其它的我不知道，關於字形的保護全世界不如韓國，人家現在舊字形最全的了。
<MeaCulpa2> caleb-: 反正文化先锋们都是旅日学者
<caleb-> 也有搞一定程度的简化 <- 比如 臺 <-> 台
<MeaCulpa2> moriramar: 韩国字毕竟历史短
<moriramar> caleb-: 這個我知道，搞的之前Mac OS X讓華文做的那個康𤋮體的字體被批的。
<moriramar> caleb-: 那個事華文方面真悲劇。
<MeaCulpa2> moriramar: 100年都不到吧
<caleb-> 檯燈 <-> 枱燈
<moriramar> MeaCulpa2: 誰知道，現在我去北大那個論壇，那些人恨不得拿韓國字體整理一下強行推行了。
<caleb-> 掴民党 和 党 基本一样啊
<moriramar> MeaCulpa2: 現在各地一個字形標准還不如用康熙體呢，Unicode都方便些。
<MeaCulpa2> 台湾语文教学还是很偏文言的吧，有文化和没文化一开口就知道，不像大陆这里，张口说的都差不多
<caleb-> 如果 党 没搞简体字，估计就是 掴民党 搞了
<tusooa> MaskRay: 搞好了没?
<caleb-> 台湾推行简体字多方便啊
<caleb-> 只是因为 汉贼不两立，所以掴民党不搞
<MeaCulpa2> 差不多的，都用的前朝的遗产
<moriramar> MeaCulpa2: 我不覺得，我覺得那更可能是上過學和沒上過學的觀。
<MeaCulpa2> moriramar: lol
<MaskRay> tusooa: 还没，看来目录还是得压缩，一个一个传太慢了
<MeaCulpa2> moriramar: 我是觉得台湾娱乐明星和文人，说话差别太大了
<MeaCulpa2> moriramar: 内地的文人说话就很大众化
<moriramar> MeaCulpa2: 我覺得差不多……
<caleb-> 台湾娱乐明星素质很差的
<caleb-> 基本就是纯娱乐
<tusooa> MaskRay: filezilla 上传还是满快的.
<MeaCulpa2> caleb-: 也许吧
<MeaCulpa2> caleb-: 两岸搞的都是差不多
<MeaCulpa2> caleb-: 我们的普通话和他们的国语就很相似，因为都是借鉴了前朝官话
<MeaCulpa2> 官话，总会趋向统一
<MeaCulpa2> 混沌中产生秩序
<caleb-> 没必要恢复旧字体啊，康熙体对前朝来说还不是新字体
<moriramar> MeaCulpa2: 有些事確實是國內真的大牛太低調了，有的時候我甚至不自量力地想拿來對比現在我們小環境中的有名人士。
<caleb-> 兼容普遍才是王道
<MaskRay> tusooa: 应该一样的吧，都是一个一个传
<MeaCulpa2> 大陆这里基本把台湾国语当普通话对待了
<moriramar> MeaCulpa2: 比如原来cnbeta上有個新聞大概是說一個老外整理中文漢字信息，說什麼什麼的。大家都說中國的專家到哪了，我當時很生氣。eastling.org不比那個破網站專業的多了。
<caleb-> 台湾腔还是差蛮多的
<caleb-> 很多字词的“标准音”两岸都不同
<tusooa> MaskRay: 但是,是选中目录,自动递归上传
<MeaCulpa2> 只要去掉那些恶心的北京方言，北方官话和南方官话差不太多
<moriramar> MeaCulpa2: 這些人就算接受了新浪什麼媒體的採訪都還是不出名，搞得太低調很了。
<MaskRay> tusooa: lftp 的 mirror 也是
<MeaCulpa2> moriramar: lol
<MeaCulpa2> moriramar: 国内大环境
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 你上的去appspot的吧
<tusooa> MaskRay: filezilla可以连接切断之后自动重连
<moriramar> MeaCulpa2: 是呀，所以現在身邊人還有人和我說是金子就發光，真心想回個放屁。
<caleb-> moriramar: 可能死后才发光啊
<MaskRay> RavenChan: 不知道是什么
<MaskRay> tusooa: lftp 也行
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 总而言之帮我测试一下，raventestbed.appspot.com
<tusooa> MaskRay: 好吧,不pk了.
<moriramar> caleb-: ……
<MaskRay> RavenChan: hello, world
<caleb-> 历史上很多大牛都是死后才发光的
<caleb-> 包括科学领域
<RavenChan> MaskRay, raventestbed.appspot.com/submit
<moriramar> caleb-: 或許從錢什麼的反對這樣的想法是功利，可是因為這失落的技術和知識也不是沒有過。
<cfy> caleb-: 你是说等老高挂了?
<caleb-> 能在年轻时就发光又赚钱的是凤毛麟角
<puwei> 那还牛什么意思啊，都死翘翘鸟
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 谁能教教我pywebqq怎么装。。。。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=337809 刚下载了pywebqq1.1，不懂应该怎么装。。。。刚接触的UBUNTU不懂应该怎么弄，谁教教我，谢了 统计信息: 发表于 由 lzw6332 — 2011-07-09 22:53
<MaskRay> http://www.cjb.net/images.html?d5f86.jpg
<moriramar> caleb-: 費馬做個數學題就因為少了張草稿紙，結果大定理難了世人多少年……那些不出名的人會不會帶來更多的進步，誰又知道……
<MaskRay> 终于出来了
<caleb-> 多的是年轻潦倒，快死了才发光
<moriramar> caleb-: 哎，所以悲劇……
<cfy> 这时候我们需要源代码计划了...
<caleb-> moriramar: 费马又不见得是真的证出来了
<puwei> 那只是一种失败者的自我安慰而已。
<caleb-> Tesla <- 一生穷困潦倒
<moriramar> caleb-: 當時寫了個“我有個很巧妙的解法，不過沒有地方寫了”
<moriramar> caleb-: 對，死了還被抄家。
<MaskRay> tusooa: 用户名 密码 都是 ftp 的？
<tusooa> MaskRay: 啥用户名?
<wzssyqa> moriramar: 或许他的那个证明是错误的呢
<caleb-> 人家追求不同嘛
<moriramar> puwei: 那是站在第一视角上，從旁人的视角會更悲劇些。
<MaskRay> tusooa: http://maskray.xtreemhost.com/wp-admin/setup-config.php?step=1
<^k^> ⇪ title: WordPress › 设置配置文件
<tusooa> MaskRay: wordpress?
<tusooa> MaskRay: 截个图
<MaskRay> tusooa: 对，wordpress 传好了，在配置
<moriramar> wzssyqa: 哎，也是。
<caleb-> 也许对牛人来说赚钱还没研究爽
<caleb-> 某人说 证明数学难题的爽度 >>>> 做爱或吸毒
<tusooa> MaskRay: 图不用了.
<moriramar> caleb-: 呀，錢不算主要問題，至少對於他們。
<tusooa> MaskRay: 数据库要先在panel里建好.
<tusooa> MaskRay: 名字填到数据库名里.
<puwei> 只是有利用价值被活人利用罢了，真正的大牛都是他活着别人想死，即生逾何生亮？
<caleb-> 前阵子俄罗斯有个搞数学的证了某难题，他明明穷困潦倒还懒得领奖金…
<tusooa> MaskRay: 用户名,也是到panel里看.
<MaskRay> 欢迎使用著名的 WordPress 五分钟安装程序。
<caleb-> 人家只要有纸有笔就开心了
<puwei> 那叫神经不正常
<tusooa> ...
<moriramar> ...
 * caleb- 觉得国内一切向钱看才不正常
<moriramar> caleb-: ++
<caleb-> 没追求啊
<caleb-> 赚钱是最低等的乐趣
<puwei> 活下去，才有希望
<caleb-> 学会花钱才有乐趣
<tusooa> MaskRay:
<moriramar> caleb-: --
<liemehoc> 有没有用android的哟，能不能把开机动画去掉显示dmesg信息
<caleb-> 说道底，钱这玩意儿就是要花出去才有做用
<caleb-> s/道/到
<lainme> 很多牛人确实神经不正常，特别是搞数学的。出精神问题的，早逝的太多了
<caleb-> 有钱了还一餐吃俩白馒头，那你赚钱做毛？
<lainme> 代价啊
<tusooa> ...
<puwei> 你那叫及时行乐，没人反对，只要不是贪来的就行
<caleb-> 像郭美美就是脑残啊，不义之财还不知道低调点
<tusooa> Guest65005: 别老改nick
<MaskRay> tusooa: 就那 dot.tk 设置还是 byethost14 的 ip，尽管 dns 已经改了
<tusooa> MaskRay: 这啥?
<sikao_lfs1> 居然频道谈人生。。。。。。。其实人生本来就注定要“悲剧”的，因为事物都是要灭亡的。。。。。。。。
<caleb-> 其实会玩 linux 的人都多少有点追求吧
<caleb-> 没追求的就玩 win32 得了
<sikao_lfs1> 想当年我家那把菜刀最后都被抛弃了。。。。。。。。。菜刀都完蛋了。何况人。
 * adam8157 最近感觉活着其实很无聊
<caleb-> adam8157: 跳楼前记得转帐过来…
<qinglingquan> 哈哈
<adam8157> caleb-: 那倒不至于, 我很惜命
<sikao_lfs1> 我映象中，那把菜单可锋利了。大概是86年的时候割了我手一个口子。。。。。。。。但是最后这把菜刀也挂了。
<tusooa> ...菜单锋利...
<yunfan> 妈的 又断网了
<qinglingquan> 有始有终嘛：）
<caleb-> 好刀也要保养啊
<sikao_lfs1> 菜刀。。。。
<yunfan> 害的老子用手机代理上来 没办法看电影
<caleb-> 磨刀是技术活
<yunfan> sikao_lfs1: 你是联通的？
<sikao_lfs1> 恩、
<sikao_lfs1> 联通。。。
<cfy> yunfan: 旅游了?
<yunfan> sikao_lfs1: 哪里的联通
<yunfan> cfy: 么有呢
<tusooa> MaskRay: 那数据库配置好了没
<sikao_lfs1> 查户口？？？？
<sikao_lfs1> 我机器完全公网ip开了很多口子。只管进来。
<MaskRay> tusooa: http://maskray.xtreemhost.com/，好用了，就是 maskray.tk 会重定向到 byethost14 的那个
<^k^> ⇪ title: MaskRay | 又一个 WordPress 站点
<tusooa> MaskRay: 赶快把wp-admin/install.php给干掉
<MaskRay> tusooa: 干掉了
<tusooa> MaskRay: ...
<tusooa> MaskRay: 那你试着在dot.tk改回来,然后在xtreemhost.com绑定域名吧.要选那停放域名
<sikao_lfs1> 其实啊，大家不必悲观人生。。。。。。所谓的人生无聊之类的人，可以去学学佛法了。。。。。。因为你到那个槛了。。。。。可以 学学了。
<MaskRay> tusooa: dot.tk 已经是 ns[1-2].xtreemhost.com 了
<MaskRay> tusooa: 停放域名？
<tusooa> MaskRay: 在panel点停放域名.
<MaskRay> tusooa: 停放域名填什么
<tusooa> domain name: maskray.tk , park on: maskray.xtreemhost.com
<sikao_lfs1> 如果你年轻觉得无聊，可以结婚就不无聊了。如果人年纪大无聊，就去学佛法。。。。。
<RavenChan> MaskRay, 总，总之你弄好的话，帮我看看我那个= =
<tusooa> RavenChan: 你那iperl.co.cc?
<RavenChan> tusooa, raventestbed.appspot.com/submit
<tusooa> RavenChan: gapp?
<RavenChan> tusooa, 嗯
<MaskRay> tusooa: 看来今天不行，byethost14 的刚把 maskray.tk 从 addon domain 里删除
<tusooa> RavenChan: 这干啥的?
<RavenChan> tusooa, 不，不干啥的，我用来自学web编程的
<tusooa> RavenChan: 那hide点了之后,就不能再显示了.
<RavenChan> tusooa, 是啊= =
<tusooa> RavenChan: html code,给你改改.
<MaskRay> tusooa: 把 maskray.tk 从 addon domain 移动到 parted domain 里就好了
<MaskRay> parked
<RavenChan> tusooa, ?
<tusooa> RavenChan: submit点了之后,应该把title和content清空.
<RavenChan> tusooa, 这个没关系，反正我只是试试
<RavenChan> tusooa, 至少不用刷新页面就能更新那个列表，我的目的就是这个= =
<wowoto> keyboard shortcuts 是保存在哪？？？
 * wowoto 大家好
 * wowoto 好久不见~~
<linsux> 窝窝头？
<tusooa> Fatal error: Allowed memory size of 33554432 bytes exhausted (tried to allocate 122880 bytes) in /home/vol1/xtreemhost.com/xth_abcdefg/tusooa.tk/htdocs/wp-admin/includes/upgrade.php on line 1474 #怎么会这样.
<RavenChan> tusooa, 内存耗尽？
<Shagga> Good Evening
<Shagga> ??
<Shagga> cls
<Shagga> :-S
<tusooa> ls
<euroford> hi
<^k^> euroford, 好  ㍙ 
<euroford> 我要杀人啦
<euroford> 做了一个PPA，里面的包突然失踪了
<euroford> 这是神马意思？
<euroford> 著名的launchpad被黑了？
<tusooa> euroford: 啊,怎么可能
<alvin_rxg> launchpad 在我看来是比较糟糕的
<euroford> https://launchpad.net/~euroford/+archive/toolchain-bleed/+packages
<euroford> 这个是我的PPA
<tusooa> euroford: 没被3x
<euroford> http://ppa.launchpad.net/euroford/toolchain-bleed/ubuntu/pool/main/g/gcc-4.5/
<^k^> ⇪ title: Index of /euroford/toolchain-bleed/ubuntu/pool/main/g/gcc-4.5
<euroford> 这个是软件仓库
<euroford> 目录里面是空的
<tusooa> euroford: 吾这里看不是空的啊.
<euroford> tusooa: 软件仓库的链接
<kenifanying> 还有人没有睡呀
<euroford> 第二个链接
<tusooa> euroford: 有个.tar.gz,.dsc,.diff.gz
<euroford> deb包都没有了
<tusooa> euroford: 没编译好吧.
<euroford> 不会的
<tusooa> euroford: 倒是gcc-4.6那目录是空的.
<euroford> 成功了，在ppa中可以看到，还能下载
<euroford> gcc-4.5是好的
 * kenifanying 帮我看看我的usb的问题，挂载的时候出现了这个错误 http://paste.debian.net/122434/
 * kenifanying 怎么解决呀？
<tusooa> kenifanying: 啥filesystem
<kenifanying> tusooa, ntfs
<kenifanying> tusooa, 改成fat32也是那个错误
<tusooa> kenifanying: mount时带的什么参数?
<kenifanying> tusooa, 用sudo mount /dev/sdc1 /mnt 却可以正常挂载
<kenifanying> tusooa, gnome自动挂载的时候就那个错误
<tusooa> kenifanying: 那就mount挂载吧.
<tusooa> kenifanying: 吾好久不用gnome了,不知道它用的时什么参数.
<tusooa> 是
<kenifanying> tusooa, 我把问题说清楚点吧。几天前，我下载了debian 的一个iso安装文件，用" sudo dd if=xxx.iso of=/dev/sdc" 写入u盘，安装好后用gnome的Disk Utility重写mbr，然后分区为ntfs，就出现了那个问题
<tusooa> kenifanying: 你dd干嘛.
<tusooa> kenifanying: 用unetbootin做liveusb多好.
<kenifanying> tusooa, 用u盘安装debian呀，dd直接省事
<tusooa> kenifanying: unetbootin吧
<kenifanying> tusooa, 那个不是问题，现在的问题是我的u盘有问题了……
<tusooa> kenifanying: er,...u盘出啥问题
<kenifanying> tusooa, dmesg | tail 见 http://paste.debian.net/122433/
<kenifanying> tusooa, 现在想用dd 或者其它方式写入文件到u盘都没法写入
<tusooa> kenifanying: 这,不知道.不敢乱搞.你问熊哥吧.
<alvin_rxg> gnome disk utility 干的好事
<kenifanying> alvin_rxg, 怎么修复？
<tusooa> kenifanying: 去这里问. http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewforum.php?f=77
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看版面 - 系统安装和升级
<alvin_rxg> kenifanying: u盘就一个分区？那上面的资料不要了？
<ilovezoe> kenifanying: fdisk有结果？
<kenifanying> alvin_rxg, 不要了
<tusooa> kenifanying: 把sudo fdisk -lu 和 sudo parted /dev/sdc print 贴出来.
<alvin_rxg> kenifanying: mkfs.vfat /dev/sdc -I
<kenifanying> tusooa, sudo fdisk -lu http://paste.debian.net/122439/
<tusooa> kenifanying: 那parted的呢?
<kenifanying> tusooa, parted是哪个包的命令？没找到
<tusooa> extra/parted-2.4-1               /usr/sbin/parted
<alvin_rxg> - -! archlinux?..
<kenifanying> debian
<tusooa> ...
<alvin_rxg> mkfs.vfat /dev/sdc -I
<kenifanying> http://paste.debian.net/122440/
<kenifanying> alvin_rxg, 我试试
<tusooa> http://packages.debian.org/search?searchon=contents&keywords=parted&mode=path&suite=stable&arch=any
<^k^> ⇪ title: Debian -- Package Contents Search Results -- parted
<kenifanying> tusooa, http://paste.debian.net/122440/
<tusooa> kenifanying: 那把这些信息,发到论坛里.系统安装升级版.
<tusooa> 没看出啥不敢乱动.
<kenifanying> tusooa,好吧……我先试试alvin_rxg的方法
<tusooa> 不能mkfs整个u盘吧.
<alvin_rxg> xD
<kenifanying> alvin_rxg, 还是那个错误
<kenifanying> alvin_rxg, 会不会是自动挂载的问题？
<kenifanying> alvin_rxg, ntfs分区的话咋弄？
<alvin_rxg> kenifanying: 你丫让你 mkfs，“还是那个错误” 是啥错误？
<alvin_rxg> afk 20 min.
 * tusooa #请教比尔熊是上策.
<kenifanying> alvin_rxg,诶，刚第一次挂载的时候出现不能挂载的提示，现在可以了
<kenifanying> alvin_rxg, 用vfat没问题了
<kenifanying> alvin_rxg, 想改成用ntfs，咋弄？
<CUSER> 有人吗？
<kenifanying> CUSER, 有人
<CUSER> 有哪个频道是专门讨论linux，包括其他发行版本。
<kenifanying> CUSER, 就这个频道
<ilovezoe> CUSER: hello.
<CUSER> 现在服务端用的发行版，哪个比较多？
<wowoto> hello
 * wowoto 好长时间
<wowoto> faint
<^k^> wowoto, 好  ㍙ 
<wowoto> 没人了
<wowoto> 这时候
<wowoto> 哎
<wowoto> 寂寞
<wowoto> ：）
<ilovezoe> 眼痛
<ilovezoe> 睡觉
<zova_> 有人吗？
<zova_> Is anybody here?
<wowoto> 有人
<chenua_z> hi，有人在吗？
<wowoto> 有
<wowoto> 要干嘛
<wowoto> ：）
<chenua_z> wowoto, 刚进频道，打个招呼，这么晚了还不睡？
<wowoto> chenua_z: 。。。
 * wowoto 我不是睡神
<chenua_z> wowoto, e,但现在时候不早了呀。
<chenua_z> wowoto, 刚开始接触irc，还有别的中文频道没？
<wowoto> ChanServ: 百度
<wowoto> chenua_z: 百促
<wowoto> chenua_z: google也可以
 * wowoto eg ubuntu-tw
<chenua_z> wowoto, oo
<wowoto> chenua_z: 。。。
<wowoto> chenua_z: 可以输入/help 了解下
<chenua_z> wowoto，好的，谢谢
<wowoto> chenua_z: 如果您用的是irssi的话。。。
<chenua_z> wowoto:有windows版本的么？我用的朋友的电脑
<wowoto> chenua_z: web
<wowoto> chenua_z: xchat 1个月免费
<wowoto> chenua_z: win下真不知道你用这个干虾米
<wowoto> chenua_z: 没什么意义
<chenua_z> wowoto:我知道的呀，我朋友把我电脑借走了。只好拿windows凑合着用了。
<wowoto> chenua_z: 那还不如逛archlinux forum 或者 ubuntu forum cn
<chenua_z> 正在逛。
<chenua_z> wowoto：翻墙中。
<wowoto> chenua_z: windows直接自 由 门
<wowoto> chenua_z: 何必折腾
<chenua_z> wowoto：您说对了，我就是用的freegate
<wowoto> chenua_z: chenua_z 。。
<chenua_z> wowoto：哈哈，听说先帝爷驾崩了。
<ssjzhong> 嗯？
<wowoto> chenua_z: 不关心
<chenua_z> wowoto：。。。。。。。。
<wowoto> chenua_z: 其实irc可以传文件的。。
<chenua_z> wowoto：Really：
<chenua_z> wowoto：Really？
<wowoto> chenua_z: irssi dcc 百度之
<wowoto> chenua_z: 你用的是vista？
<chenua_z> wowoto:o
<wowoto> chenua_z: 是吗？
<chenua_z> wowoto：win7 home
<wowoto> chenua_z: 哦
<wowoto> chenua_z: 显示使用的系统是windows 6.1
<wowoto> chenua_z: 。。。
<wowoto> chenua_z: 2.1Ghz
<wowoto> 2.09
<wowoto> .。。
<chenua_z> wowoto：这么神奇A?你用的什么客户端？
<wowoto> chenua_z: 。。。
<chenua_z> wowoto，irc刚接触。小白
<wowoto> chenua_z: 你用的是xchat2.8.7f
<chenua_z> wowoto：对的，刚下载的。
<wowoto> ：）
<wowoto> chenua_z: 笔记本 联想的
<wowoto> 。。。
<chenua_z> wowoto：恩
<wowoto> chenua_z: 你的登录名
<chenua_z> wowoto：哦
<wowoto> chenua_z: 人在上海。。。
<chenua_z> wowoto：。。。。。。。
<wowoto> ：）
<chenua_z> 这是什么？
<wowoto> chenua_z: ？
<chenua_z> 你发给我的
<wowoto> chenua_z: 呵呵  发一个文件而已
<wowoto> 其实那是一个破解wep无线密码的软件
<wowoto> ：）
<chenua_z> 哦
<wowoto> chenua_z: 不必客气~~~
<chenua_z> 我睡觉啦
<wowoto> chenua_z: CU
<chenua_z> cu
<chenua_z> 感冒了，要早点睡。
<wowoto> ///
<^k^>  06:16
<jiero> 靠。。。我还是收到了一个google+邀请。。。
<cfy> jiero1: 我连plus.google.com都打不开了...
<touparx> cfy: 哎，前两天我连gmail都打不开，只能通过客户端进gmail
<cfy> touparx:  杯具....
<jiero1> cfy: 哦。
<jiero1> 我用N900的Opera播放1080P的ogg格式电影，直接Kernel Panic了。。
<jiero1> 哈哈
<cfy> 谁知道哪里能下到官方的desire hd的rom
<jiero1> cfy: community 如果有的话。
<jiero1> cfy: 没有源？
<cfy> 找到了.
<cfy> 不过难道刷官方的还要刷radio的?
<cfy> jiero1: 你也是用htc的么?
<jiero1> 不是。
<jiero1> 只是建议。
<jiero1> cfy:
<cfy> jiero1: 唉,第三方的rom,比如miui,太费电了.....
<cfy> 直接刷会官方的.
<cfy> 这里有谁用android手机的?特别是用miui的rom的,有没有?
<jiero1> cfy: 第三方都不会有电源管理模块。。。
<jiero1> cfy: 就看桌面linux把。。。
<cfy> jiero1: 有的吧,以前的都比官方的省电
<jiero1> 是么。。。
<cfy> 是啊
<cfy> 悲催的,貌似官方不提供我的手记的rom....
<jiero1> cfy: 昨天看了Transformer 3，浪费钱啊。。。
<cfy> jiero1: 假的吧...上映了?!
<jiero1> cfy: 看到了 Nokia N950，是在坏人手里。。。
<cfy> 我看了广告不错啊...
<cfy> 坏人手里.....
<jiero1> cfy: 剧情狗血过头。
<cfy> jiero1: 你哪里上映了?! 不可能吧
<jiero1> cfy: 而且被黑客破解了。
<cfy> 操..........
<jiero1> cfy: 男主角手里是低端机型———— N950是在顶级富豪手里。。。但是那种待遇。。。
<jiero1> 还炫耀了N950的摄像头，但是傻的编导是没炫耀它的GPS——有了GPS，还用通过照片定位么？
<cfy> jiero1: 不是啊.我说你那里上映了?!
<cfy> 我这里得到21号啊....小城市的缘故么.....
<jiero1> cfy: 我想那些钱还不如直接给aron 让他买个手机。。。
<jiero1> cfy: 我这里是悉尼。
<cfy> jiero1: 给aron?
<cfy> jiero1: 哦.....国外啊....
<jiero1> cfy: 如果你把scribus添加了中文断句支持，我给你 $100
<cfy> jiero1: .....
<jiero1> cf
<jiero1> cfy: 怎么了？因为没有一个东亚人参与开发。。。
<cfy> jiero1: 首先我连scribus都没听说过.
<jiero1> cfy: 就是一个文档排版软件。
<cfy> jiero1: 哦.
 * cfy 发现刷官方的要,win.....
<jiero1> cfy: FullCircle中文翻译团队恨Scribus- 因为没有中文支持。。。
<jiero1> Linux下杂志什么的都是用scribus作，只有这一个。
<cfy> jiero1: 对了.我看广告不错阿.他们打得挺欢的...
<jiero1> cfy: 恩。我N年多没看科幻动作片了，还可以，但大概还不如玩游戏。。。
<cfy> jiero1: 啥游戏?
<jiero1> cfy: 我看那些动作游戏的宣传和这个差不多的感觉。。。
<jiero1> cfy: 宣传片，我都记不住，反正不会去玩。
<cfy> jiero1: 哦.......我不玩这类游戏,也没看到他们的宣传片....
<jiero1> cfy: 有人已经拿到Nokia N9两个星期了。。。我也想要。。。
<jiero1> cfy: 你用QT开发不？如果有qt开源项目——移植项目也成，去申请个Nokia N950 ——
<cfy> jiero1: 这样也能申情的呀?没有....
<jiero1> cfy: 我昨天把手机的主题从Ubuntu Humanity 改成了 Meego Harmon
<cfy> jiero1: 呵呵.不过n9之后,nokia不是不出meego的手机了么?
<jiero1> cfy: 管之后干什么呢？
<cfy> jiero1: ?
<jiero1> cfy: 之后的事情之后算。出来的就没法反悔了:D
<jiero1> `cfy
<jiero1> cfy: qt不是提倡移植性吗？
<cfy> jiero1: 呵呵.不知道.
<jiero1> cfy: 我现在的手机有大量backport自meego的软件。
<cfy> jiero1: 你现在啥手机?
<jiero1> cfy: Nokia N900
<cfy> 哦
<jiero1> cfy: 这个是GTK为主的系统——放上一堆QT或许感觉有些怪。
<cfy> jiero1: 我现在的android连ssh都没有...
<jiero1> cfy: http://m8y.org/hw/hats/cursor.xhtml 如果Ubuntu中文论坛用的话，搞什么光标比较好？
<jiero1> cfy: 我都不会用sssh
<jiero1> N900二手贼便宜——这里很少人用——用的也都是二手的~我也是
<cfy> jiero1: 你给我的网站,我看不到光标阿.只有背景图片...
<jiero1> cfy: opera没有。
<jiero1> cfy: opera考虑使用apng。
<jiero1> cfy: 或者你是手机？
<cfy> jiero1: 我是电脑
<jiero1> 是什么浏览器？》
<cfy> Opera/9.80 (X11; Linux x86_64; U; en) Presto/2.9.168 Version/11.50
<jiero1> cfy: 我告诉你了。。。opera不行。。。
<cfy> jiero1: 好吧,可是我只有opera....或者ie?
<jiero1> 你是第三个用opera测试失败的人。
<jiero1> 我是第二个。。。
<jiero1> ie试试。
<jiero1> 大概7之后的都行。
<cfy> .....
<cfy> 不想开ie....
<jiero1> cfy: 同样。
<jiero1> cfy: 这只是个测试。你可以看看代码。我不懂。
<jiero1> 为啥不能用。
<cfy> jiero1: 我不懂html和javascript的...
<cfy> jiero1: 貌似是javascript出了问题?
<cfy> jiero1: 代码里这么一行 <!-- text/ecmascript is closest IE can handle -->
<cfy> jiero1: 是不是说最新的ie可以运行?
#ubuntu-cn 2011-07-10
<jiero1> cfy: 那是作者认为最接近IE可以处理的方式-
<cfy> jiero1: 哦...
<cfy> 哈哈,官方的rom也很好用
<jiero1> cfy: cursor的那部分仅仅就是 /*** 之间的几行。。。
<wxg4net> burst vps 现在连web控制台界面都进不去 怎么半  发送ticket至今也没回
<cfy>  jiero1哈哈,现在有杜比音效咯.貌似只有官方的rom有
<cfy> wxg4net: 怎么了?我好就没那个了
<wxg4net> cfy, vps 连不上了
<wxg4net> cfy, web界面控制连不上
<cfy> wxg4net: 我这个可以...
<wxg4net> cfy， 最近vps reboot后 就这样了  总不至于影响web面板吧
<cfy> wxg4net: 可能是独立得坏掉了....
<cfy> 就是两个分别坏掉了?你vps reboot之后,才发现
<cfy> wxg4net: 难道web被和谐?
<wxg4net> cfy, 不会吧 也没它做什么呢 184.82.18.210
<cfy> wxg4net: 下线了.....我vps都ping不通你...
<wxg4net> cfy, 再说都是ssl连接的 不至于封吧
<wxg4net> cfy, 主机是down的
<wxg4net> https://184.82.18.210:2408 这个有反应么
<jiero1> 哦。杜比声效我完全不明白:D
<cfy> jiero1: 就是音效, : D
<jiero1> cfy: 哦。 我知道——而且那个是收费的——所以linux没有:S
<jiero1> cf
<zova_> 有人吗？
<jiero1> cfy: 我知道N900最变态的地方是，几乎所有人都把CPU从600Mhz超频到 1.1Ghz使用。。。
 * jiero1 开视频发现 终于有个类似15年前2D ARPG 的开源作品出现了。http://clintbellanger.net/rpg/
<cfy> jiero1: 呵呵.我的手机cpu是1.0Ghz的
<jiero1> cfy: 而且是新版本吧
<cfy> jiero1: 嗯,miui的目前还没有收音机
<cfy> jiero1:  最新?我是htc ace
<jiero1> cfy: Arm11的CPU？
<cfy> jiero1: 这个不知道.
<jiero1> cfy: 最新的Nokia N9还是和我这个一样的硬件配置，只是默认1Ghz。
<jiero1> cfy: 还有256MB RAM变1GB
<cfy> jiero1: 不错.
<jiero1> cfy: 我对除了nokia n900和n9 n950之外的手机一概不知。。。
<genieliu> ubuntu中Emacs默认的是什么字体？
<cfy> jiero1: 呵呵.以前用的手机呢
<zova_> 请问有人知道为什么ubuntu 11.04的窗口标题栏上出不来关闭、最小化、最大化三个按钮吗？
<genieliu> zova_: 你是不是开了桌面效果？
<zova_> genieliu:是的，unity默认使用桌面效果阿，这个有问题吗？
<zova_>  genieliu:能不能不关闭桌面效果就把那三个按钮找出来呢？
<arzyu> zova_: 有标题栏吗？
<zova_> <arzyu>有，
<genieliu> zova_: 没用过unity，我也不知道怎么不关桌面效果弄那三个按钮出来。。。
<zova_> arzyu：有标题栏，只是没有那三个按钮
<zova_> genieliu:哦，谢谢阿
<zova_> arzyu：我的mint使用的是gnome，上次升级之后，那三个按钮也没了，郁闷啊，有办法处理吗？
<arzyu> zova_: 用compizconfig配置的？
<zova_> arzyu：找不到地方配置阿
<arzyu> zova_: 我没开过桌面效果，不过gconfig-editor里面可以设置是否显示这几个按钮，你可以试试
<zova_> arzyu:我设置过的，没有用，那里是好好的。
<^k^> 新 Arch发行版 • 我又来了，想要google plus邀请的请进 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=337836 留下邮箱 或者PM给我 统计信息: 发表于 由 wakemecn — 2011-07-10 9:07
<arzyu> zova_:   compizconfig里面好像有个叫“窗口饰件”的东西，看看能不能配置
<zova_> arzyu：试过，没有
<ckg> 大家好
<^k^> ckg, 好  ㍡ 
<jiero> 需要多么高的CPU才能播放1080P视频？
<aaronyy> 现在的显卡口可以硬解的吧
<soiamso> jiero: 60P ?
<^k^> 新 Debian发行版 • Debian testing升级后nv显卡驱动有问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=337838 用的是linuxmint debian 昨天升级之后，内核变成2.6.39，好像显卡不支持这么高的版本 重启后，进入控制台登陆，startx不成功 想降级，用2.6.38，也不行 请问怎么解决？ 请指教，谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 soswcsun — 2011-07-10 9:41
<jiero> aaronyy: 手机CPu
<jiero> soiamso: 60P？
<jiero> 什么意思？
<soiamso> jiero: 手机不是用 cpu 解码的吧
<soiamso> jiero: 1080.60p 跟 1080.30p 差很远吧
<aaronyy> 今年的手机都可以硬解的吧
<soiamso> aaronyy: 好像都可以
<soiamso> jiero: 很多介绍都打埋伏，一般是24p~30p
<cfy> centerpoint: ......
<centerpoint> cfy: 怎么了? baby
<cfy> centerpoint: 你上次告诉我那个论坛的站长,是男的还是女的?
<centerpoint> cfy: mm
<cfy> centerpoint: 但是他昨天和我说,它是男的...
<centerpoint> cfy: 人家有男朋友
<cfy> centerpoint: ....
<cfy> 算了....
<centerpoint> cfy: 但是不排除人妖
<cfy> centerpoint:  .....
<cfy> 你太扯了....
<cfy> MaskRay: hi
<cfy> MaskRay: 在不?你去搞个qt项目,听说能用项目来申情nokia 的手机.
<tusooa> nnd, { send "服务器人数过多，请稍候再来...\n" }
<cfy> ....
<tusooa> mayli: 你那maskray.tk咋提示timeout
<tusooa> MaskRay:
<tusooa> mayli: en,发错了,不是给你的,er...
<MaskRay> tusooa: maskray.tk 还是 maskray.byethost14.com
<tusooa> MaskRay: maskray.tk
<MaskRay> cfy: 不会 qt……而且那是限量的吧，轮不到我的
<MaskRay> tusooa: dot.tk 已经设置 ns[1-2].xtreemhost.com 了，cpanel 也设置停放 maskray.tk 了
<cfy> MaskRay: 不清楚,  jiero说的
<tusooa> 那大约是被3x了.
<tusooa> MaskRay: 那网站上的comment,看到了没?
<ytx> sos 请教各位。http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=165&t=337842&p=2403032#p2403032
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - debian6安装过程中加载不了网卡驱动模块问题
<MaskRay> tusooa: 时区已经改成 UTC+8 了
<cfy> ytx: 网卡太特殊?
<MaskRay> tusooa: 目前发现两个问题，一是无法添加插件（提示在向 API 发送请求时发生了一个 HTTP 异常错误）
<ytx> cfy: 不是 因为在ubuntu下就能驱动起来
<MaskRay> tusooa: 二是：链入链接 里提示 Fatal error: Allowed memory size of 33554432 bytes exhausted (tried to allocate 491520 bytes) in /home/vol1/xtreemhost.com/xth_8463709/htdocs/wp-includes/class-simplepie.php on line 9907
<lainme> MaskRay: 这个估计要更改PHP的设置才行
<tusooa> MaskRay: 那内存的问题,吾也有的.
<CyrusYzGTt> 吾，爾，。。。。。！@
<MaskRay> tusooa: 最讨厌的还是 maskray.tk 还是 x.x.x.12 那个 ip
<tusooa> MaskRay: 添加插件?直接在控制板里边?
<tusooa> MaskRay: 啥x.x.x.12?ip有什么关系?
<MaskRay> tusooa: .12 被 x 了，.11 可用（和你的一样）
<tusooa> (209.190.24.12) 是这个不
<MaskRay> 嗯，这个被 x 了
<MaskRay> 嗯，控制板里加
<tusooa> MaskRay: 209.190.24.11 maskray.tk #改host解决
<tusooa> MaskRay: 现在不会跳转到maskray.xtreemhost.com了.
<MaskRay> dns propagation 吧，最多等三天
<tusooa> MaskRay: 测试过,http://tusooa.tk/wp-admin/plugin-install.php 不行.
<^k^> ⇪ title: tusooa › 登录
<centerpoint> cfy: 帮忙看下 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=54&t=337844&p=2403053#p2403053
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 大家帮忙看下这个top的结果该怎样解读
<MaskRay> 109 就是占多个核了
<ytx> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=165&t=337842&p=2403032#p2403032 大家帮帮忙～谢。
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - debian6安装过程中加载不了网卡驱动模块问题
<centerpoint> MaskRay: vbox里的xp是100%,cpu使用到极限了?
<cfy> centerpoint: 按,数字1
<cfy> centerpoint: 按数字1
<cfy> 切换到,显示全部cpu模式
<centerpoint> cfy: 这时cpu 0和1都不到10%,但是vbox 100%
<centerpoint> cfy: 虚拟xp是100%
<cfy> centerpoint: 估计和判断cpu时间间隔的问题么？
<centerpoint> cfy: ?
<cfy> centerpoint: 我这里也是这样。
<cfy> centerpoint: 也许获取vbox cpu占用率的时侯，每次都很高，但是持续时间很短，
<centerpoint> cfy: 如果系统cpu没达到极限,vbox里的xp怎么不能再快些
<centerpoint> cfy:
<cfy> 不清楚。装个win 7好了。。。。
<cfy> 如果你真要用xp....
<centerpoint> cfy: 虚拟win7 ? 不敢想
<cfy> centerpoint: 物理装
<centerpoint> cfy: 哦,已经装了
<cfy> 那就切过去。。。。 :D
<tusooa> MaskRay: 那blog的时间,都不对啊
<tusooa> MaskRay: 在 2011 年 7 月 10 日上午 12:59 说 12:59还没到呢
<cfy> 折腾阿。。。。
<MaskRay> tusooa: 不会设置……
<cfy> tusooa: ee有没有换blog?
<tusooa> cfy: 不知道
<cfy> tusooa: 。。。。。
<cfy> T_T
<tusooa> http://eexpress.blog.ubuntu.org.cn/ 所请求的页面未找到。
<cfy> tusooa: 那个废弃了，s/blog/oldblog/
<^k^> ⇪ title: time out . IN gettitle
<tusooa> April 6th, 2010 早不更新了.
<c933103> ……幹啥剛FREENODE說我EXCCESSIVE FLOODING…
<tusooa> MaskRay: /wp-admin/options-general.php #时区设置
<MaskRay> tusooa: 已经设置 UTC+8 了啊
<cfy> MaskRay:  那个分割文件那个帖子.还记得不?
<cfy> MaskRay: 你的不用,ee的不用.偏偏用了那个长得吐血的命令来解决.....
<cfy> faint
<MaskRay> cfy: 不记得……
<MaskRay> cfy: 记得……
<cfy> MaskRay: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=337745
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - 求助关于批量改文件的扩展名
<tusooa> UNREAD_POST发表于 : 昨天 8:59 am
<cfy> MaskRay: ls -1|while read a;do echo $a ${a/mkv/mkv.};done
<Stifler> 大家好啊
<^k^> Stifler, 好  ㍣ 
<MaskRay> cfy: fnan 那个脚本复杂。。
<tusooa> cfy: for a in * ; do echo mv "$a" "${a/mkv/mkv.}" ; done
<cfy> tusooa: 哦.....是..不用while+read...
<cfy> tusooa: rename也只是一句...
<cfy> MaskRay: 没错.长到要吐血了.....
<MaskRay> bash 用数组还不如写 Perl
<cfy> tusooa: 不过,这个dash不支持...估计bash和zsh都支持
<tusooa> 今天 7:08 am 这样的日期时间格式,怎么在wordpress里边设置成这样的.
<ytx> 火狐打不开了。
<cfy> tusooa: for a in *;do echo $a $(echo $a|sed -e 's/mkv/mkv./');done
<cfy> 这样好了.dash也支持
<ytx> 点了没反应。
<Stifler> 有用SlackWare的么
<tusooa> 笨兔论坛里设置的是 |Y-n-j| g:i a
<tusooa> cfy: 那大约会慢一点了.
<cfy> tusooa: 慢啥.......你看看数据量大小....
<MaskRay> dash 也没 ${//} ${/#/} ${#} ${##} ${%} ${%%}
<tusooa> say "$_ ",s/mkv/mkv./r for (glob "*");
<cfy> tusooa: 人家文件不会超过几百的.能怎么慢呢?
<tusooa> ...
<cfy> tusooa: 也不一定会慢阿.你perl启动也要时间....
<cfy> tusooa: 是吧.只要在1s以内,都能忍受啦....
<tusooa> cfy: perl是要编译时间的.
<tusooa> cfy: 但那grep.perl的0.06s时间...
<cfy> tusooa: 对阿.可是dash不支持那些替换,能怎么办?只能外挂阿
<tusooa> cfy: 非要用dash折磨自己吗
<MaskRay> $(printf "%03d" $((${a[1]/#?(0|00)}+1)))
<cfy> tusooa: dash只是兼容阿.好吧,那我再贴一段
<MaskRay> 这是干啥的
<cfy> 先替换?然后再打印?
<MaskRay> $((a[1]+1))) ？
<cfy> +1?
<autumncat> ~.~ ..
<MaskRay> 他如果用 $a="000";$a++;就不需要 printf 了
<cfy> perl?
<lolicon> testing
<^k^> lolicon, ....  ㍣ 
<tusooa> |Y-n-j| g:i a 在wordpress里显示的是|2011-7-10| 11:34 上午
<cfy> MaskRay: 干嘛+1?
<cfy> 我不明白...
<MaskRay> cfy: 不知道。zsh 数组下标从1开始的，这个也讨厌
<cfy> MaskRay: sigh...我回复了帖子,看他们怎么说 :D
<tusooa> MaskRay: ● setopt ksharrays
<tusooa> MaskRay: 但是补全会有问题
<lolicon> 有人用 thinkpad 吗？？ 。。。acpi 的温度感应器一个都找不到 =。= 。。
<soiamso> cfy: awk 更简单吧
<MaskRay> awk 字符串操作还不行
<MaskRay> 最讨厌的还是兼容性问题
<CyrusYzGTt> lolicon§ 貌似有個 acpi_call的，，我如果沒有記錯的話
<MaskRay> 我的风扇，到现在还不知该用啥 .ko
<soiamso> lolicon: 那要看什么型号的，有的thinkpad 风扇转速固定
<lolicon> CyrusYzGTt: 我在 /sys 同 /proc 下都找不到信息， 用了 thinkpad-acpi 了
<lolicon> CyrusYzGTt: 电源类的倒是有
<CyrusYzGTt> lolicon§ 我說的那個是沒有源的，，需要自己安裝的。，，，
<lolicon> CyrusYzGTt: 官网在哪里
<CyrusYzGTt> lolicon§ google acpi_call
<lolicon> CyrusYzGTt: 那个东西是 调用 acpi 模块的啊
<lolicon>      Description:         A kernel module that enables you to call ACPI methods
<CyrusYzGTt> lolicon§ 嗯
<lolicon> CyrusYzGTt: then ?
<lolicon> CyrusYzGTt: how to use it ?
<MaskRay> tusooa: 向 API 发送请求时发生了一个 HTTP 异常错误。...
<tusooa> MaskRay: 怎么了?
<CyrusYzGTt> lolicon§ 看 README
<phoenixlzx> lolicon: 记得论坛里有这个帖子...
<Evanescence> hi
<phoenixlzx> lolicon: 不过我的thinkfand总是启动失败
<^k^> Evanescence, 好  ㍣ 
<Evanescence> jiero: 有没有看
<Evanescence> pdf
<lolicon> CyrusYzGTt: 我是说这个东西是调用 acpi 的函数。。。但是我不知道调用什么函数
<Evanescence> 的好软件
<Evanescence> maemo
<CyrusYzGTt> lolicon§ 不是有源碼嗎，，自己看
<lolicon> CyrusYzGTt: ...
<MaskRay> tusooa: “Akismet 即将就绪。 您须输入一个 WordPress.com API key 来使其工作。”这个页面，无法连接到 Akismet 服务器。请检查您的服务器配置。
<lolicon> CyrusYzGTt: 我意思是
<lolicon> CyrusYzGTt: 如果内核 acpi 驱动没认出。。。
<lolicon> CyrusYzGTt: 那调用什么 --，--。。
<MaskRay> tusooa: 那个内存问题怎么解决？
<^k^> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<tusooa> `new
<CyrusYzGTt> lolicon§ ...我可不懂，我是之前使用bumblebee別人推薦的，，我安裝不了bumblebee就直接用acpi_call了
<tusooa> MaskRay: 据说可以在wp-config.php里加上define ('WP_MEMORY_LIMIT', '64M');但是吾这儿无效.
<tusooa> MaskRay: 据说还要在.htaccess里加上php_value memory_limit 64M 但是吾这儿也无效.
<MaskRay> tusooa: 改一个文件好像挺困难的，得 ftp 取下来改好再传上去
<centerpoint> openbox里面快捷键,fn怎么表示?
<tusooa> MaskRay: 如果嫌麻烦,可以用panel的file manager改.
<tusooa> centerpoint: <XF86WakeUp>
<centerpoint> tusooa:     <keybind key="XF86WakeUp-w">
<centerpoint>       <action name="Execute">
<centerpoint> tusooa: 不行啊
<tusooa> centerpoint: 那不知道,emacs里就是XF86WakeUp,其他的不知道.
<MaskRay> centerpoint: xev
<centerpoint> MaskRay: 谢谢.能测其他按键值
<centerpoint> MaskRay: 对fn没反应
<MaskRay> centerpoint: 那就没办法了，xev 应该比大多数能设置快捷键的软件敏感。它都不行，这个键序列应该就设置不了
<NoIE> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/
<tusooa> 其实fn应该是个prefix key
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 首页
<NoIE> 载入页面时到服务器的连接被重置。
<tusooa> ls
<centerpoint> cfy: tusooa 什么命令可以调节音量? alsamixer是交互的,我需要不交互的,写脚本
<tusooa> Key XF86AudioMute A A Exec exec amixer set Master toggle
<tusooa> Key XF86AudioLowerVolume A A Exec exec amixer set Master 10%-
<tusooa> Key XF86AudioRaiseVolume A A Exec exec amixer set Master 10%+
<tusooa> centerpoint: amixer
<tusooa> MaskRay: 那近期评论,怎么搞的?
<jiero> NoIE: 去 .com.cn
<NoIE> en
<jiero> NoIE: forum.ubuntu.com.cn
<NoIE> en
<jiero> NoIE... 原来你是 嗯 的意思。。。
<NoIE> just , I kill a ibus .
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 声音问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=337850 华硕X42本本，ubuntu11.04和windows7双系统。有个毛病，直接开机进ubuntu一切正常；但从winows重启，再选择进ubuntu，这样的话，ubuntu就没声音了。请问这是怎么回事呢?!!!! 统计信息: 发表于 由 jianjiafanyue — 2011-07-10 12:43
<CyrusYzGTt> ^k^§ fedora 15和win7 basic表示沒有問題
<nooneknow> CyrusYzGTt: 人有问题才是问题
<jiero> Evanescence。。。
<jiero> Evanescence我掉了几次线？数你的名字数量就知道了。
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • Ubuntu 磁盘分区 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=337852 如图，我想把/dev/sda5 扩充一下，点后面又两个 未分配的2.07MB 和1.55MB的 空间无法搞定：对其进行新建操作时， 提示：分区长度不能为零个扇区 那么我该如何做？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 gchz1990 — 2011-07-10 13:05
<MaskRay> tusooa: 前面找到了一个设置项，可以拖控件
<tusooa> MaskRay: 啥设置?
<tusooa> MaskRay: 你那近期评论咋搞的?
<cfy> soiamso: awk,我连语法都不会呢.
<tusooa> cfy: ...
<MaskRay> tusooa: 误打误撞碰到的一个页面，现在找不到了
<tusooa> MaskRay: 近期评论是什么代码?
<MaskRay> tusooa: 不懂 php
<MaskRay> tusooa: “外观”里，把“可用工具”拖到 Sidebar 里
<centerpoint> tusooa: 已经写好了+/-音量和关闭/开启音量的脚本并和openbox绑定.amixer很好用,谢谢
 * tusooa 表示,其实,php和perl有些相似点.
<Kandu> cfy: 我單獨買了
<tusooa> MaskRay: 看来吾outman了,一直是自己写代码搞sidebar的...
<MaskRay> tusooa: 怎么写？php 的？
<MaskRay> cfy: 那个 xxhost 有消息了？
<cfy> Kandu: 单独买了?不是吧.......
<Kandu> jiero: 剛剛在口袋妖怪-黑的神秘的禮物里收到一個三頭龍，最高級為16級的時候收到70級的精靈，真是太高興了
<cfy> MaskRay: 没消息了.....
<tusooa> MaskRay: 是的,编辑主题里边.
<MaskRay> tusooa: Tags，怎么弄的
<jiero> ...
<jiero> Kandu: 完全不知道了。那些变异的，扩展的太多太多了。
<Kandu> jiero: 全是日語看不懂，隨便收下了竟然這麼好
<jiero> happyaron:  Zeitgiest 也没翻译完啊:D
<jiero> Kandu: 哦。听话就好。
<cfy> Kandu: awesome不能动态加载配置文件么?
<Kandu> jiero: 呃，你一說我想起了了，現在只有一個徽章只能控制20級的
<happyaron> jiero: 嗯
<Kandu> cfy: modekey+C+r 吧
<cfy> Kandu: 你买了个怎么样的?
<MaskRay> 徽章……20级……让我想到口袋妖怪了
<jiero> happyaron: 找人力。。。。
<Kandu> cfy: 你昨天好像登上來過
<Kandu> MaskRay: 嗯，口袋妖怪-黑
<MaskRay> tusooa: 怎么设置 日期-自定义名称
<happyaron> jiero: 木有啊
<tusooa> MaskRay: nnd,删了,继续用php写sidebar.
<tusooa> MaskRay: 但那tags为什么一行一个?
<MaskRay> tusooa: 比如 http://tusooa.tk/2011/07/01/%e4%b8%8d%e7%a8%b3%e5%ae%9a%e7%9a%84xtreemhost/
<jiero> happyaron: 建议你找人力。
<^k^> ⇪ title: 不稳定的xtreemhost – tusooa
<tusooa> MaskRay: 日期自定义啥?
<tusooa> 不过吾都把category相关的都删了.
<MaskRay> tusooa: 文章有个固定的链接
<cfy> Kandu: 哦.重启么
<tusooa> 用tag代替
<happyaron> jiero: 如果那么容易找，就没有这么多软件都无人翻译了。。。
<tusooa> /wp-admin/options-permalink.php
<happyaron> 建议大家看此帖，一直往下看别只看LZ forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=48101
<tusooa> 日期和文章名 	http://tusooa.tk/2011/07/10/sample-post/
<Kandu> cfy: ?
<^k^> ⇪ title: time out . IN gettitle
<jiero> happyaron: 看，这里就有退出的:D 我就是。
<MaskRay> tusooa: 你的主题不错，宽的
<tusooa> MaskRay: 原来也是fixed-width的,不过吾给改了.
<tusooa> MaskRay: 自己hack
<tusooa> http://tusooa.tk/ubuntu%E8%AE%BA%E5%9D%9B%E9%A3%8E%E4%BA%91%E4%BA%BA%E7%89%A9%E5%BD%95/#4_3 #为什么这个有些显示得出来有些显不出来.
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu论坛风云人物录 – tusooa
<^k^> 新 Wine及其分支 • wine kugou和迅雷都成功了，可是QQ不行，是怎么个情况 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=337854 我是对着这篇文章搞的http://www.houzi.in/post/Ubuntu-Wine-QQ.html，kugou迅雷都安装好了可以用了，可是QQ的EXE安装不了。我点kugou的安装包马上就出现安装程序，可是就是打开QQ的安装程序不可以。打不开没什么反应。问题是 ...
<tusooa> 那 :em02  :em04  :em06  :em11 都显不出来.
<MaskRay> tusooa: 	width: 840px; width: 610px; width 210px
<MaskRay> tusooa: 	改这些吧？你怎么改的
<tusooa> MaskRay: 用%
<tusooa> MaskRay: 应该改carrington的css
<MaskRay> tusooa: 我的 标签云，字体很小
<tusooa> MaskRay: 吾的那tag cloud,为什么是一行一个的
<MaskRay> tusooa: 你的 tag cloud，有大有小，怎么做到的
<tusooa> MaskRay: 现在没了.
<tusooa> ...
<tusooa> Account resources limits breached!
<tusooa> 看来那memory的还得改回来.
<tusooa> nnnnnnd
<MaskRay> tusooa: 不知道 评论 里怎么都分多行了
<tusooa> 奇怪,就笨兔论坛风云人物录不能上,其他的,都可以...
<tusooa> 索引也可以上.首页也可以.
<jiero> 。。。
<ckg> 你们在说什么哦啊?
 * MaskRay 装个 firebug
<aj2009> 刚才去买一本《Python学习手册（第四版）》，太贵了，￥119！！！
<tusooa> aj2009: 买那干啥?
<tusooa> aj2009: 大约这样的书,网上下载多的是
<tusooa> 没必要花那冤枉钱.
<stelgeek> HI! 无聊的周日下午，大家都在干啥呢？
<tusooa> stelgeek: 这里的人都在上irc. :em01
<aj2009> 躺着看舒服点。
<aj2009> 下载不到这本。
<tusooa> aj2009: 习惯不好.
<stelgeek> 有研究python的同鞋没？
<aj2009> 呃
<tusooa> MaskRay: 你那code的风格和整个网站的风格不统一.
<tusooa> MaskRay: 你改个emacs的dark风格吧
<MaskRay> tusooa: 推荐个贴代码的插件
<tusooa> MaskRay: 你那erc配置里,不有个paste2吗.
<MaskRay> tusooa: pastebin 一段时间就回收的，还是贴 blog 里好
<tusooa> MaskRay: 你说wp啊,那,吾一直用的<code></code>,不带语法高亮的.
<tusooa> MaskRay: 很久以前用过GeSHi
 * tusooa 表示 fcitx 4.1.0 漏字现象很严重.
<MaskRay> tusooa: html 里 <code>？我试过了，把缩进搞乱了
<tusooa> MaskRay: er,确实.不过吾一般不在blog里贴code,也只好凑合了.
<cfy> happyaron: 原来那帖子我以前看过....我说怎么有些话很熟悉...
<tusooa> MaskRay: 你试试<pre><code></code></pre>
<cfy> happyaron: 传说以前ee说一句话要动用n个mj阿...
<tusooa> MaskRay: 用<pre><code></code></pre>好了.
<tusooa> 但貌似<>还是要改.
<jiero> fcitx 4.10？
<jiero> 哪里？
<tusooa> jiero: 4.1.0 , aur/fcitx-hg 610
<tusooa> { send "服务器人数过多，请稍候再来...\n" } 稍候多少次了
<cfy> tusooa: 这什么东西阿...
<tusooa> cfy: sssh
<cfy> tusooa: 什么?
<tusooa> cfy: 骨头的脚本.
<cfy> tusooa: 哦?
<happyaron> cfy: hehe
<cfy> happyaron: 怎么没人写个perl篇......
<tusooa> https://github.com/tusooa/tusooa/blob/master/Apps/Scripts/scripts-bones/sssh
<happyaron> cfy: 等你写呢
<tusooa> cfy: 啥perl篇
<cfy> tusooa: 介绍ee的perl篇...
<cfy> happyaron: 我想想 :D
<tusooa> cfy: 那http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=48101 ?
<^k^> ⇪ title: 对不起,感觉是个水贴
<tusooa> 谁挖的坟?
<cfy> tusooa: 对.
<tusooa> ...
<MaskRay> tusooa: 看来是头像占的行数太多
<tusooa> MaskRay: 是那日期.
<tusooa> MaskRay: 太多换行了.
<MaskRay> tusooa: 现在好些了
<tusooa> 嗯.
<tusooa> http://maskray.tk/2011/07/%e7%bb%88%e4%ba%8e%e6%8a%98%e8%85%be%e5%a5%bd%e4%ba%86/#comment-5 但这怎么3行了.
<MaskRay> 怎么把头像删掉
<tusooa> 记得以前搞过,但现在忘了怎么设置的了.
<tusooa> ...
<MaskRay> /wp-admin/options-discussion.php
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • make编译开源软件的源代码 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=337857 要怎么做呢,我试的时候不是什么缺乏分割符,就是没有找到Makefile。反正就是不让我过,郁闷是我了 统计信息: 发表于 由 可惜流年 — 2011-07-10 14:15
<MaskRay> tusooa: 找到了，是 css 中的 .comment-content
<tusooa> cfy: 原来是你挖的坟...
<cfy> tusooa: happyaron挖的....我又挖了下..
<tusooa> ...
<aj2009> 我在IRC有个房间，很久没上IRC了，为什么在list里面看不到我的房间？
<MaskRay> gtk 主题 Muku 不错，木纹
<^k^> 新 3 D 桌面特效 • 好吧，我来求助下，关于双显卡。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=337861 I7 2630 核心显卡 N540 独立显卡 系统11.04 N卡没有装驱动 根据某贴吧N卡禁了 但3D特效感觉有些卡。应该是好点卡，以前用惠普520的老机子都没有感觉一丝卡过···· 而且感觉11.04有点占CPU 求解 双显卡的机子怎么装驱动啊····· 实在不行 ...
<CyrusYzGTt> ^k^§ 我目前推薦 bumblebee這個是目前很好的解決方案之一
<happyaron> exit
<tusooa> ...
<banxi1988_> Hi,各位有做java开发的吗? 下面的问题怎么解决:java.net.BindException: Permission deniedCan't bind to *:80.
<banxi1988_> 因为要在eclipse下面调试.但是不知道怎么给服务器绑定端口的权限啊.
<banxi1988> 不知道怎么给一个程序绑定端口的权限.
<cre7en>  /admin
<cre7en> whois cre7en
<cre7en> 求教怎么用命令啊？
<mayli> banxi1988: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Authbind
<^k^> ⇪ title: authbind - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<nsjf> ubuntu 咋个关闭 堆栈保护啊
<banxi1988> mayli:谢谢!
<nsjf> 最近在做缓冲区溢出的实验 执行时 提示egmentation fault
<mayli> nsjf: 溢出了
<nsjf> 诶 不过溢出代码还没执行呢
<mayli> nsjf: 检查一下一般是访问0导致的
<nsjf> shellcode最后一位是0
<nsjf> 不过 没访问0，call 栈
<banxi1988> mayli: 安装了但不知道怎么用呢.因为我在eclipse下debug configuration中配置,求指点啊.
<soiamso> MaskRay: 上次问的 cabal 下recompile all library 找到答案了吗?
<MaskRay> soiamso: 没有
<B2011> 如何批量：rename: 123-my-file1.jpg ==> ABB-my-file1-small.jpg ==> 其中1.jpg...9.jpg
<B2011> 就是把123=》ABB ； my=>My ; file1=> File1-small
<B2011> 其中 file1 ... file9
<MaskRay> 122 -> ABB? why?
<B2011> 我需要这么改。眼睛都大了。有200 个文件名也
<B2011> 怎么批量亚？ MaskRay
<MaskRay> 1->A 2->B 3->C ?
<B2011> 不是的。123=》ABB 是固定
<MaskRay> perl-rename 's/[[:digit:]]+-my-([^.]+)\.jpg/ABB-My-\1-small.jpg/' *
<MaskRay> 也可能叫 rename
<B2011> 怕怕。还是 mv 吧。也挺快的。已经搞定20个
<MaskRay> 怕什么
<MaskRay> 装个 lndir
<MaskRay> mkdir test && lndir .. test
<B2011> ：）
<B2011> :D
<MaskRay> 把当前目录所有文件浅拷贝 test/ 目录里测试
<B2011> 怕亚。我毛手毛脚的，一个文件不知道MV 到哪里去了呢。哈
<MaskRay> mkdir test && lndir .. test，一点危险都没的
<MaskRay> 你可以在 test/ 下测试嘛
<B2011> 哦
<MaskRay> 你 mv 倒是最危险
<MaskRay> mv 不带 -i 的，瞬间文件就消失了
 * tenzu 拜神拜大仙
<soiamso> MaskRay: 看来只有手动了
<Kandu> 求助。在 ~/.vimrc 下加入了 if &term == "builtin-gui" \n  set background=light \n endif 後打開 gvim, 並不能把 bg 設成 light 為何?
<Kandu> 而 if &term !="xterm-256color" 這樣倒是可以
<Kandu> 進 gvim 後 :echo &term 已經是 builtin-gui 了
<centerpoint> firefox 看优酷会卡,是flash-plugin的问题吧?
<adam8157> Kandu: .gvimrc  ?
<Kandu> adam8157: .vimrc
<NoIE> 是 flash 的问题，tudou 什么时候使用 html5 啊？
<Kandu> adam8157: 我 vim|vim -gui 兩者共用的一配置，通過 &term 判斷是否 gvim
<adam8157> oh 不用gvim的路过
<MaskRay> soiamso: 写个脚本检测 [ -d ~/.cabal/lib/ansi-terminal-0.5.5/ghc-6.12.3/ -a ! -d ~/.cabal/lib/ansi-terminal-0.5.5/ghc-6.12.3/ ]，返回 0 则重新 emerge
<MaskRay> s/emerge/cabal install/
<if_else> roylez: 兄，你的 zsh 提示符后面，命令输入样式如何关闭的！谢谢
<^k^> 新 窗口管理器 • 我的.fvwm2rc存档（最简单的） http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=337868 先放在这里吧，虽然只有几行，要重装系统的时候可以直接复制 # Fonts DefaultFont "xft:sans:size=11" # Window decorations TitleStyle Height 22 -- FLAT ButtonStyle All Simple -- UseTitleStyle ButtonStyle 2 5 30x30@0 70x70@0 70x30@4 70x30@0 30x70@0 ButtonStyle 4 5 30x30@0 70x30@0 70x70@0 30x70@0 ...
<soiamso> MaskRay: 还没有用ghc 7 ?
<MaskRay> 写错了，[ -d ~/.cabal/lib/ansi-terminal-0.5.5/ghc-6.12.3/ -a ! -d ~/.cabal/lib/ansi-terminal-0.5.5/ghc-7.0.3/ ]
<MaskRay> [ -d ~/.cabal/lib/ansi-terminal-0.5.5/ -a ! -d ~/.cabal/lib/ansi-terminal-0.5.5/ghc-7.0.3/ ]
<MaskRay> soiamso: 用了
<soiamso> MaskRay: 如果在同一个版本编译成 dyn 呢？
<MaskRay> soiamso: 不知道 dyn
<soiamso> MaskRay: 动态库
<MaskRay> soiamso: cabal 可以的？
<soiamso> MaskRay: 可以的，运行的时候链接 ghc 里面的库
<soiamso> MaskRay: 修改.cabal/config 可以改变cabal 的默认选项
<MaskRay> soiamso: 这个不知道
<soiamso> MaskRay: 原来编译出来的是.o .a 加dyn 编译出来的是 .dyn_o
<soiamso> MaskRay: .dyn_o 的文件汇总成 .so
 * wgetfree 
<MaskRay> soiamso: 你是怎么学 haskell 的？
<soiamso> MaskRay: 开始看书 以后就google
<banxi1988> 我遇到一个问题,我的eclipse调试程序时,特别是web程序,不是直接运行到断点.而是程序启动就进行了调试状态.
<MaskRay> soiamso: 是不是该订个 haskell-cafe
<savr> hi
<soiamso> MaskRay: 看得越多，做得越少？
<^k^> savr, 好  ㍨ 
<savr> I can't seem to access http://www.12306.cn/mormhweb/kyfw/ from China
<savr> as if the great firewall is blocking it
<MaskRay> soiamso: 现在什么都写不出来啊
<soiamso> MaskRay: 没有需求而已？
<MaskRay> soiamso: 嗯，没有需求
<savr> The webpage at https://dynamic.12306.cn/otsweb/ might be temporarily down or it may have moved permanently to a new web address.
<savr> Do I really need to proxy to check the train timetable in CHina
<csslayer> savr: why you check train timetable at that webpage?
<savr> I need to confirm that seats are available
<ugoubuntu> comppliant
<csslayer> savr: try this one ? http://huoche.kuxun.cn/
<csslayer> tusooa: 在吗？
<tusooa> csslayer: 啥事?
<savr> I'm trying
<csslayer> tusooa: 哦，话说你说fcitx有漏字？……
<tusooa> csslayer: 是啊.
<csslayer> tusooa: 哪个程序
<tusooa> csslayer: emacs
<MaskRay> 我其实想知道 fcitx 在 emacs --daemon 用需要设置的环境变量
<csslayer> tusooa: 先确认，漏字是指按了没有pass给emacs直接英文
<csslayer> tusooa: 是这个意思吗？
 * kenifanying 推荐一个无线路由，可以刷openwrt的，150RMB之内！
<csslayer> tusooa: 就是比如按了f，fcitx没有收到，但是emacs直接收到f？
<tusooa> csslayer: 字母直接输出到emacs了
<savr> csslayer: how do I check how many seats are available?
<tusooa> csslayer: 对
<tusooa> csslayer: 有的时候,输入到一半的时候,fcitx输入条突然就消失了.
<csslayer> savr: I'm not sure how to query it.. but seems that the website says seat data online is not available, you need phone the agent...
<savr> yeah
<csslayer> tusooa: 话说我你先更新？……
<csslayer> tusooa: 更新…
<tusooa> csslayer: 什么意思?
<savr> 12306 has seat data
<csslayer> savr: but it says not support firefox for me
<csslayer> tusooa: -hg 的包都会自动checkout最新的代码啊。
<savr> I got it to finally work
<savr> had to use a proxy
<tusooa> csslayer: 现在吾用的是610
<csslayer> savr: and the ssl cert is not correctly configured...
<csslayer> tusooa: 我都632了……
<tusooa> ...
<savr> please complain to the chinese IT department
<csslayer> tusooa: 619 和 620 可能解决了一些问题，所以你先更新看看
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • Athlon X4 640 U应该装bit32还是bit64的ubuntu啊？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=337874 昨天刚配的机器，Athlon X4 640 U + 880G主板，应该装bit64的ubuntu啊？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 sf0223cn — 2011-07-10 16:51
<tusooa> csslayer: 正在更新.
<csslayer> tusooa: 话说你重现你emacs的问题容易吗？
<tusooa> csslayer: 时常出那问题.
<csslayer> tusooa: 我刚装了一个emacs，貌似还正常
<tusooa> csslayer: 还有,重启fcitx之后,要重启emacs才能用fcitx
<tusooa> csslayer: 其他的软件都正常
<MaskRay> tusooa: 哪个 fcitx 版本？怎么重现？我试试
<tusooa> MaskRay: fcitx-hg 610
<csslayer> MaskRay: 你得用archlinux才能方便的安装……
<Yangtse> arch 万岁
<Yangtse> arch永垂不朽
<MaskRay> tusooa: hg update 610 吧
<MaskRay> gentoo 永垂不朽
<Yangtse> gentoo太慢了
<Yangtse> arch吃现成的
<MaskRay> CFLAGS 填满
<MaskRay> CFLAGS='-O3 -pipe -march=core2 -msahf -fgcse-sm -fgcse-las -fgcse-after-reload -mcx16 -ftracer -mmmx -ffast-math -freorder-blocks-and-partition -floop-interchange -floop-strip-mine -floop-block -flto'
<Yangtse> debian安装都还配置。arch直接复制过去，啥也不管
<Yangtse> 超级快
<MaskRay> csslayer: mkdir build && cd build && cmake .. ?
<csslayer> MaskRay: -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=?
<MaskRay> csslayer: 这个填什么？
<csslayer> MaskRay: /usr？就是平时 --prefix里面的prefix
<cfy> MaskRay: 在搞什么?
<csslayer> MaskRay: 你自己乐意啥就是啥
<MaskRay> cfy: 测试 fcitx
<cfy> MaskRay: 出新版本了?
<MaskRay> cfy: tusooa 发现 bug
<MaskRay> cfy: emacs用户，你也试试
<cfy> MaskRay: emacs上用的bug?
<tusooa-> ls
 * tusooa- 测试
<linsux> arch问题太多了，剩下只有redhat了
<MaskRay> tusooa: 一切正常..
<tusooa> MaskRay: 有输入到一半输入条突然消失的不
<csslayer> tusooa: 输入到一般消失是挂掉啦吧。。。
<MaskRay> 麻烦的是不得不重启 fcitx 必须在 emacs 前启东
<tusooa> csslayer: 没有.消失之后又可以输入了.
<MaskRay> tusooa: 没有
<csslayer> tusooa: 诶
<tusooa> csslayer: 是啊,为什么fcitx必须在emacs之前启动啊?
<tenzu> 我这儿fcitx不正常快两年了
<csslayer> tusooa: ……你去问emacs，别来问我。
<tusooa> ...
<MaskRay> 我是纯粹为了那个黑主题用 fcitx 的..
<linsux> fcitx正常过吗
<csslayer> tenzu: 哪不正常了？
<tenzu> csslayer: 能启动,不能打字,我又找不到原因
<csslayer> linsux: ……TAT
<linsux> csslayer, ？
<csslayer> tenzu: ……环境变量没配好，你赖谁啊。
<csslayer> linsux: ……我天天用好不好……
<tenzu> csslayer: export那几句?我照wiki写进去了,还是不行,所以不知道原因了
<csslayer> tenzu: 直接im-switch -s fcitx
<csslayer> tenzu: ……最近bashrc不是写环境变量的好地方了。
<MaskRay> csslayer: 在 en_US.UTF-8 下用是不是要改那个  /etc/gtk-2.0/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gtk.immodules
<tenzu> csslayer: 新装的arch也需要im-switch一下? 写到哪里比较好?
<csslayer> MaskRay: 不用，export GTK_IM_MODULE=xim会无视那个文件的
<csslayer> tenzu: 哦，你用arch啊。
<csslayer> tenzu: gdm/kdm -> ~/.xprofile , starx -> ~/.xinitrc
<csslayer> MaskRay: 改那个文件不好。将来可能会安装其他软件包的时候被覆盖。
<tenzu> csslayer: 好吧,明天再试试
<tenzu> csslayer: 多谢多谢
<freeflying> csslayer: 有没有打算移植chewing/anthy到fcitx呢
<csslayer> freeflying: 你来写？
<freeflying> csslayer: lol
<csslayer> tusooa: 话说你升级完了如何了？
<tusooa> 到现在没发现问题了.
<MaskRay> csslayer: xim 是不是有这个问题:第一个字没有光标跟随
<csslayer> MaskRay:  xim + firefox有
<csslayer> 话说回来，你们没事重启fcitx干嘛啊。有这个需求吗。
<MaskRay> csslayer: firefox 也没有
<csslayer> MaskRay: ?
<csslayer> fcitx重新加载配置 ctrl + 5 不就完啦……
<MaskRay> csslayer: http://imagebin.org/162413
<MaskRay> csslayer: 左下角的黑框就是 fcitx 的
<csslayer> MaskRay: 这什么窗口管理器
<MaskRay> csslayer: xmonad
<csslayer> MaskRay: 输入点东西那个会消失吗？
<csslayer> MaskRay: 还是一直那样
<MaskRay> csslayer: 输入东西还是会这样,只有按了空格了再会好
<MaskRay> s/再/才/
<csslayer> MaskRay: 这个框和你候选输入的框有关系吗？
<csslayer> MaskRay: 还是就是你候选输入的框。
<MaskRay> csslayer: 就是候选输入的框，没按空格前一直会在左下角
<csslayer> MaskRay: 有什么问题？
<csslayer> MaskRay: 因为是黑的？
<csslayer> MaskRay: 还是因为截图所以是黑的？
<MaskRay> csslayer: 不是黑的，但截图没法截下来，显示成黑的了
<csslayer> MaskRay: 哦，我以为是黑色的问题……
<csslayer> MaskRay: 位置那个就是xim没办法了。
<csslayer> MaskRay: 我会写gtk的im module的
<MaskRay> csslayer: 就是说 xim 就是这个样子的？
<csslayer> csslayer: 嗯，必须输入点什么firefox才会告诉你光标的位置
<Guest42587> ...
<Guest42587> csslayer高手
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 问一下： 如何使wine的程序内部的文件列表的打开功能起作用？谢谢。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=337878 如何使wine的程序内部的文件列表的打开功能起作用？ wine出来的程序，比如winrar，文件列表中双击文件名，大多数情况打不开文件。因为比如word文件，wine里面如果没有安装word，就打不开了，wine不会 ...
<MaskRay> Guest42587: csslayer 是开发者。。。
<Guest42587> maskray csslayer是哪里的开发者？
<MaskRay> Guest42587: fcitx 的
<Guest42587> :0
<Guest42587> 贡献者啊！！！
<Guest42587> csslayer 精神上支持你
<Guest42587> maskray 精神上支持你
<ilovezoe> life is good.
<mayli> ilovezoe: sucks
<ilovezoe> 心态问题。
<ilovezoe> 我认为 life is good.
<mayli> ilovezoe: 总做没意义的事情就觉得suck了
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • HP 4230s 无线网卡无法驱动 USB无线网卡可以使用 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=337881 HP 4230s 无线网卡无法驱动 USB无线网卡可以使用 windows下都可以。 统计信息: 发表于 由 max4min — 2011-07-10 18:23
<ilovezoe> mayli: 在即使非常无聊、无奈的事情发现乐趣
<happyaron> csslayer: 稀客
<centerpoint> happyaron: firefox 看优酷会卡,是flash-plugin的问题吧?
<centerpoint> happyaron: 虚拟个xp再看都不卡
<wujie> 大家好啊
<^k^> wujie, 好  ㍫ 
<^k^> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<Inode_LF> hello
<^k^> Inode_LF, 好  ㍫ 
<Warm_HUG> hi
<Warm_HUG> hi
<^k^> Warm_HUG, 好  ㍫ 
<Warm_HUG> 还没傻
<Warm_HUG> ^k^:我的编码正确么
<^k^> Warm_HUG, 我可以要求它的人。  ㍫ 
<mayli> 木有小jj
<phoenixlzx> 如果我想要用虚拟及测试KDE，用那个发行版好？
<phoenixlzx> 虚拟机
<Inode_LF> picnics 这个词是什么意思?
<KellySweet_CZ> Hi,禽兽们
<Warm_HUG> ¦³¤H¤\
<Warm_HUG> ¦³¤H¤\
<Warm_HUG> ¤j®a¦n
<Warm_HUG> ¤j®a¦n
<Warm_HUG> ¤Ó¸Ñ?¤Óªº¶Ì
<^k^> Warm_HUG:say 太解?太的傻 in BIG5 ? We use UTF-8 !
<Warm_HUG> tjjtds
<caleb-> 皮克妮可丝
<Warm_HUG> ^k^:傻子 我的编码是
<^k^> Warm_HUG, 你在哪里让你的代码是一个傻瓜？  ㍫ 
<emacsyin> 请问，micolog如果只补充上传一个主题？
<savr> nihow
<caleb-> nihow
<caleb-> emacsyin: 啥？
<savr> what is the average wage of Chinese programmers?
<savr> anyone here have connections with a good tailor
<KellySweet_CZ> 纵欲过度
<caleb-> savr: "average" needs good statistics
<caleb-> savr: rather low I would say
<savr> 这个外国人学习中国
<KellySweet_CZ> O.0..00.mmOO
<savr> caleb-: know any java programmers?
<KellySweet_CZ> 受不了，寂寞
<KellySweet_CZ> 无聊啊
<linsux> KellySweet_CZ, 要节制啊
<caleb-> savr: There are many java / C# programmers here
<savr> cool
<Destine> savr, Chinese, please. Or you'd better go to #ubuntu.
<linsux> do you mind speaking chinese?
<savr> I don't know howto write chinese
<savr> I can speak a little
<linsux> well, this is ubuntu-cn..
<savr> I am new to China
<caleb-> savr: China is a colony of Micro$oft
<Destine> caleb-, play nice. :)
<KellySweet_CZ> 去用几天QQ就会打汉字了
<savr> Java programmer looking for work please contact me
<Destine> savr, I see, foreigner?
<savr> yes
<Pwnna> lolol
<caleb-> savr 正在学中文，大家不要黑他。(savr is learning Chinese, do not discurage him/her)
<Pwnna> savr: why would you look for work as a programmer in China >.>
<Destine> caleb-, discourage?
<tenzu> diacourage? discurage?
<linsux> there is #ubuntu for english socialize
<tenzu> ...
<Pwnna> ......
<Pwnna> -.-
<Destine> tenzu, 疼疼！
<tenzu> typo 2
<caleb-> discourage
<tenzu> Destine: 悦姐好
<Pwnna> 今天已经看到够多的engrish了。。
<savr> so I can meet in person as opposed to talking to an American over the internet
<savr> plus hours suit me better
<caleb-> Destine: 悦姐好
<Destine> tenzu, 僵尸好。
<Pwnna> savr: ........ you're not gonna find good work as a programmer in china >.>
<Pwnna> have you seen chinese software? ...
<tenzu> Destine: 我...
<Destine> tenzu, 干嘛？
<savr> yeah LOL
 * tenzu brain~~~!
<Pwnna> Xunlei.. QQ... wtf is this shit..
<Destine> tenzu,。。。
<caleb-> 悦姐是咱脚前的灯，路上的光
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu 10.10安装kde桌面失败 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=337888 我按照教程安装两个ppa源之后输入sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop后总是出现下面的信息 有人说换个源试下 我换了n次之后还是这样 为什么啊 到底应该怎么办啊 哪位大虾能为小弟指教下啊 liangliang@liangliang-ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop 正在 ...
<KellySweet_CZ> 英文啊，我还以为拼音，难怪没看懂
<Destine> caleb-, 。。。
<savr> catching a K train to Shanghai tonight
<Pwnna> savr: Where were you from >.>
<linsux> no offense, speaking english here is as same as saying "ubuntu贼鸡巴难用“ in #ubuntu.
<savr> Australia
<Pwnna> savr: lol i'm gonna catch a train to Wuhan tomrow
<Pwnna> savr: go to the US. find a real developer job that lets you innovate.
<savr> technically I am also going tomorrow
<caleb-> Do not heiing him/her (Chinglish)
<linsux> you all going, ok, good bye all
<savr> Does anyone know what time the Shanghai metro starts operating?
<Pwnna> linsux: engrish ftw.
<mayli> savr: 不知道…这问题问谷歌吧
<Pwnna> savr: isn't it 24/7... >.> like all good chinese business.
<Destine> savr, must be very early in the morning.
<caleb-> 地铁没有 24/7 的吧
<savr> no the last train on Sunday is around 10:15pm
<caleb-> 哪个国家的地铁公司这么有钱…
<Pwnna> 地铁不算business
<Pwnna> ...
<Destine> savr, about 5:45.
<linsux> i guess savr can't read my english too
<caleb-> 日本都有 初电/终电
<Pwnna> linsux: ..... >.> 蛋疼。
<Pwnna> savr: why are you here >.>
<mayli> 一个喜欢嗑瓜子的程序员是不是不是好程序员呢？
<linsux> go see a doctor if you 蛋疼
<savr> mayli: Google doesn't give relavent results
<caleb-> savr: find jobs here will make extreme little money
<KellySweet_CZ> *0-0）））-00-00---0--0--0-900---0--0----0--依然寂寞空虚冷
<KellySweet_CZ> 听说江氏去了
<caleb-> savr: unless you are hiring by foreign companies
<savr> caleb-: I am looking FOR a Java developer not to be hired
<Pwnna> o.o?
<caleb-> mayli: 如果瓜子壳会卡住键盘就不是好程序员
<mayli> savr: http://www.shmetro.com/
<savr> thanks
<savr> I need to learn how to type Chinese
<Pwnna> savr: .... go to sourceforge.net and put up a posting
<Pwnna> savr: stackoverflow.com
<Destine> savr, first, get an input method.
<caleb-> savr: Oh, maybe you can go to 人才市场(human resource marketing)
<Pwnna> most chinese programmer does like.. VC, VB... and all M$ bullshit
<savr> then I can be in here without annoying linsux
<Pwnna> lol
<savr> caleb-: good idea
<linsux> not annying anyone dude
<Pwnna> linsux sux @ english
<Pwnna> lawl
<linsux> that's right
<KellySweet_CZ> 折腾
<linsux> therefore im here in #ubuntu-cn speaking zhongwen
<KellySweet_CZ> 继续折腾
<linsux> i have clarify this more than once i believe
<linsux> speaking english here is same as speaking chinese in #ubuntu
<Pwnna> linsux: you didn't clarify anything, rather, you confused everyone. thx
<linsux> get a lue
<linsux> clue
<Pwnna> meh
<Pwnna> you could if you want
<KellySweet_CZ> 没劲
<Pwnna> 。。。
<Pwnna> 疯掉了
<Pwnna> 倒时差中。。
<linsux> why do i always have to do this
<Pwnna> because.
<Pwnna> shut up
<linsux> i don't want to tell people rules
<sikao_lfs> KellySweet_CZ: 江的消息几天前外面都出来了。但是国内没动静。按理出问题了应该报道的。。。。。。我认为没去，可能只是重病。。。。
<linsux> that's annoying
<Pwnna> you're being annoying.
<linsux> i am being annoyinged by keeping telling people rules, decipline
<Pwnna> annoyinged.
<Pwnna> me too
<linsux> yes i made that up
<KellySweet_CZ> 前段时间Google页面搜索始终响应缓慢，30秒才出结果，你们出现了么？
<Pwnna> no no it's a real word
<linsux> another addition to geiliable and niubility
<Pwnna> annoyinged is definitely a real word
<caleb-> 难道怕人民去吊念他？
<caleb-> 他有这么大影响力么？
<Pwnna> 谁？
<Pwnna> 哦
<KellySweet_CZ> 怕举国欢庆？
<sikao_lfs> KellySweet_CZ: 今天更麻烦。。。老是无法搜索。。。。江啊，胡啊的 ，未来历史书上也就一打酱油的。虽然我们连打酱油的资格都没有。
<linsux> 老姜
<caleb-> 酱油党才好啊
<Pwnna> 没意思
<caleb-> 咱是被打的酱油
<KellySweet_CZ> 我的一个Q友听到消息，放话要买鞭炮庆祝，汗颜啊
<Pwnna> 汗～
<sikao_lfs> 中国的名人，尤其是近代的。太祖和世祖都可以名扬后世。不过是正反角色罢了。
<KellySweet_CZ> 有时候出现页面被重置的时候，切换到google in english就能正常搜索了
<linsux> 高层运作其实你们这帮草民能理解的
<savr> 1.8 billion people in China and only 84 in #ubuntu-cn
<caleb-> 世祖还是挺正面的吧
<caleb-> 太祖倒是好坏都干了不少
<Pwnna> 1.4?
<Pwnna> savr: and no one uses irc in china.
<caleb-> 不知道后世历史教科书会怎么写
<Pwnna> savr: or any other open tools.
<sikao_lfs> caleb-: 你那个是现在的主流看法。。。。。。未来天知道。反正没经过批判的东西到底是什么地位，我也不清楚
<KellySweet_CZ> ubuntu并不符合我国需求，谁稀罕用啊，少很正常，无聊
<Pwnna> savr: it's all proprietary bullshit
<savr> :(
<caleb-> 嗡嗡嗡不可能变正面吧
<caleb-> 黑猫白猫是有讨论余地
<Pwnna> savr: idk a single piece of free software, as in freedom free.
<Pwnna> from china
<Pwnna> >.>
<caleb-> savr: windblows is free as beer at China
<KellySweet_CZ> 寂寞空虚冷，政治让政客去聊吧
<sikao_lfs> caleb-: 太祖肯定是正面形象。。。。。世族批判过后如果正面形象还能存在的话。。。。
<caleb-> savr: nobody buy for it
<yjcsuper> 怎么googlechrome 每次启动的好时候好像卡死了
<savr> yeah I know
<savr> I have been here since the new year
<Pwnna> savr: you realize china is not a land for software innovation.
<happyaron> yjcsuper: I/O 太高，Chrom* 在 I/O 方面一直都比较烂。
<Pwnna> it's about piracy and copying.
<caleb-> 世祖是资本主义信徒
<savr> and cyberwarfare
<Pwnna> meh
<pingz> 这种称谓现在这么流行么？
<KellySweet_CZ> IE最好
<Pwnna> savr: what are you doing here again?
<linsux> 甚么称谓啊
<linsux> IE起码网银能用啊
<savr> I'm in China. I use Ubuntu. Why shouldn't I be in here?
<phoenixlzx> http://f20.yahoofs.com/hkblog/vG7_F6aeEQDLg0LOagVDElFuoVIjqZo-_4/blog/ap_20080815031246500.jpg.jpg?ib_____D2_Qt9Uix
<phoenixlzx> http://phoenixlzx.wordpress.com/2011/07/10/71/
<Pwnna> savr: so am i
<Pwnna> savr: though you're looking for developers here
<Pwnna> JAVA, developers.
<Pwnna> wasting your time.
<KellySweet_CZ> 浪费网费了，）000p00000-----000--s---s00w00-
<savr> no
<savr> I was here for many things
<savr> I have been in and out of here a lot
<Kandu> MaskRay: MR 好像訪問不了
<OT_iux> 有人要G+ 邀请么？小窗发我email地址。
<Pwnna> savr: are you here for work?
<savr> no
<Pwnna> vacation
<linsux> 能把说英语的踢了不
<Pwnna> no
<savr> here as in in China?
<savr> then yes
<Pwnna> yeah
<Pwnna> k so you work in software.
<OT_iux> ··？
 * OT_iux poke savr, with curiosity.
<KellySweet_CZ> 鸟语
<MaskRay> Kandu: 嗯
<TaoKY> 说什么呢
<Pwnna> lol
<sikao_lfs> caleb-: 根据我跟很多人辩论结果，感觉太祖好像成了现实不满分子的一个出气沙包，真有意思的。搞的支持太祖的人免费义务替太祖辩护。这难道就是当初没彻底打倒太祖的理由和用意？
<linsux> 都快变英文台了
<KellySweet_CZ> 有移动MM，鸟语不再烦人。
<Pwnna> 有位澳大利亚的在这里问工作的事。
<nsjf> 求科普  太祖是谁
<Pwnna> savr: k so you work in software
<caleb-> nsjf: google "本朝太祖"
<OT_iux> nsjf: 椅子男mao
<sikao_lfs> 我们是linux信徒。。。。。。没有历史包袱想摔就摔是我们的理念。。。。。
<caleb-> linux 有 unix 历史包袱
<OT_iux> savr: nice 2 meet u, is there anything we can do for you?
<sikao_lfs> linux的发展很大的特点就是不用背历史包袱。。。。。。
<caleb-> sikao_lfs: 兼容性泪目
<KellySweet_CZ> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjgzNjc4MjQw.html
<sikao_lfs> caleb-: 恩。但是这种革命性非常恐怖啊。进化的快。。。。
<caleb-> sikao_lfs: elf / posix / kernel api and abi
<OT_iux> 跑掉了··
 * OT_iux 蠕动...
<Pwnna> ^_^
<sikao_lfs> caleb-: 当然根据我跟人辩论的结果。。。。。这个也被部分人讽刺为，随便抛弃战友的行为。。。。。。。不善于联合，过分自由。受到敌对势力攻击战友，不履行帮助义务。。。。。
<Pwnna> 哈哈
<KellySweet_CZ> 鸟语
<Pwnna> o.o
<caleb-> m$ 从 dos 升级到 windows7 确实很给力
<TaoKY> ……疯了吧
<KellySweet_CZ> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjgzNzcxOTcy.html江苏：幼儿园再曝殴打幼儿事件
<savr> hi
<^k^> savr, 好  ㍬ 
<sikao_lfs> caleb-: 我总结为，随便抛弃历史包袱的，容易孤立。。。。。。。
<MaskRay`> tusooa: maskray.tk 解析到 .11 了，但是……似乎快被xx了。。
<KellySweet_CZ> GUN
<savr> Pwnna: I'm doing manufacturing and need a Java developer for some software we are using
<Pwnna> savr: ................
<Pwnna> savr: development platform?
<TaoKY> 开发平台？
<savr> long the lines… but I think I'll go with asking human resources
<Pwnna> lol
<Pwnna> k
<linsux> 老师的素质太差了
<savr> I'm near Shaoxing. The hackersville capital of China.
<linsux> 就像保安那素质
<savr> shouldn't be hard to get someone good :P
<Pwnna> meh
<alvin_rxg> savr: might search one in Hangzhou
<Pwnna> good luck
<Pwnna> SPEAKING OF JAVA. robocode
<Pwnna> 88
<TaoKY> 哦，88
<savr> alvin_rxg: Wuxi would probably be better :D
<KellySweet_CZ> MacX.cn
<TaoKY> 无锡？
<Pwnna> wuxi?O.o
<Pwnna> hehe mom's hometown
<alvin_rxg> savr: i mean, u r near Shaoxing, and hangzhou is near too. so easy to get one developer there
<TaoKY> 我就住这儿
<Pwnna> 哇。。
<linsux> 我在杭州
<savr> alvin_rxg: your right
<Pwnna> 我‌应该算是在无锡生的
<Pwnna> ..
<savr> Laowei stupidity
<caleb-> ‌应该算?
<Pwnna> 很复杂。
<linsux> 其实你不是无锡生的
<caleb-> Pwnna: 在火车上生的？
<Pwnna> 其实我是的。
<TaoKY> ……
<Pwnna> 不是，最后做文件的时候没写无锡
<Pwnna> 挺无聊的
<caleb-> 不然哪来应该算…
<caleb-> Pwnna: 伪造出生证明啊
<caleb-> Pwnna: 跟 Obama 一样
<Pwnna> 恩
<Pwnna> 说的很对
<caleb-> Pwnna: 户口问题？
<Pwnna> 家不在无锡，但是住在外婆家里
<caleb-> Obama 伪造证明都要搞 N 年，今年才公布
<Pwnna> 方便问题
<savr> hahaha
<caleb-> 可能是须要时间把知道真相的全砍了
<Pwnna> 没关系。
<linsux> 杭州工作真不好找
<Pwnna> 反正我也不许要这个东西。
<Pwnna> 需要
<caleb-> Pwnna: 等你出名我们会翻 log 出来的
<Pwnna> caleb-: 哦
<caleb-> Pwnna: 证明你其实是无锡人
<Pwnna> 最后会证明我是在hawaii出生的
<savr> linsux: are you employed
<Pwnna> honolulu, hawaii
<Pwnna> savr: given his personality, no.
<KellySweet_CZ> 无锡是哪里的？
<caleb-> 海龟啊
<linsux> savr, just trying to be
<savr> linsux: do you want to take me around hangzhou?
<caleb-> KellySweet_CZ: 在夏威夷
<Pwnna> caleb-: 不是到时候要作假证明吗。
<linsux> savr, maybe later ok?
<Pwnna> 跟obama一样
<linsux> savr, your in hangzhou ?
<savr> linsux: in another 3-6 weeks
<savr> not right now
<savr> I'm in Yiwu
<linsux> why you go there
<ytx> 请教下debian下怎么看TXT文件。
<ytx> 乱码来的。
<savr> wanted to see it
<caleb-> ytx: gedit 自动辨识
<linsux> how you like it
<TaoKY> GB2312的东西
<savr> other parts of China are better
<savr> almost everyone here is a black child
<tenzu> vim能自动识别编码么? 我还没用vim打开过中文的东东
<linsux> yah merchants
<linsux> where you been in China
<savr> I am starting to believe the 1.8 billion figure for China
<Pwnna> ...
<alvin_rxg> *1.4*
<savr> too many places to begin
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 可恶的黑金声卡 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=337893 自从换主板以后就没有装过ubuntu了，曾经我用的华硕的p5vd1-x，在给alsa1.0.23驱动打了个补丁后就成功驱动了我的黑金2声卡。现在，我换了华硕的p5p43td pro后，用alsa1.0.21却不能驱动了，能找到声卡，也能播放音乐，就是没有声音。 之前的那个补丁也是在 ...
<Pwnna> i hope not
<ytx> caleb-: 识别不了。
<savr> alvin_rxg: one of the government officals said 1.8 billion a little while ago
<caleb-> ytx: 用 web browser 开开看
<linsux> savr, where you stay in yiwu? hotel?
<alvin_rxg> ok, i'm out of date
<savr> Ramada
<savr> Got a good deal with the chain
<linsux> good hotel
<caleb-> 为了不让阿三赶超？
<savr> paying 150 rmb per night
<savr> yeah
<linsux> good deal too
<savr> normally it is 350
<savr> but I have been living in hotels for YEARS
<alvin_rxg> o_O
<ilovezoe> 瑞典人好列哦。
<Pwnna> lol
<Pwnna> i'm in an luxury hotel too o.o
<Pwnna> the fuck.
<linsux> years in hotel...
<Pwnna> lolol
<savr> yeah :D
<Pwnna> lol, hotel in beijing is expensive
<savr> thinking of buying an RV and hiring a driver
<Pwnna> lol
<Pwnna> taking taxis here is actually quite scary
<savr> saw a very nice Chinese RV
<linsux> RV?
<Pwnna> fff
<savr> a motorhome
<Pwnna> ssh died
<savr> the one I saw was a motorhome installed into a luxury van
<Pwnna> 有没有一个自动修复的ssh链接方法？
<Pwnna> savr: .....
<caleb-> 為毛司机多是男的？
<caleb-> 应该聘个美女司机
<linsux> hmm interesting
<caleb-> 香车美人 相得益彰
<Faaarmer> 也许因为女司机没什么安全感的缘故吧
<linsux> 女司机都是马路杀手
<savr_> sorry
<savr_> internet keeps going out
<savr_> neeeee'how
<linsux> should complaint to ramada
<linsux> get your money back
<savr> not their fault.
<savr> its my wireless card
<linsux> linux fault?
<savr> old CHINESE hardware's fault ;)
<savr> using a 2006 macbook pro
<savr> or 2007 I forget
<Pwnna> ....
<Pwnna> macbook >.>
<linsux> mbp made in china?
<savr> yeah!
<savr> foxconn
<savr> China makes the best stuff ;)
<linsux> your satisfaction is our success
<Pwnna> lol
<Pwnna> it's usually in shittier english than that
<alvin_rxg> not *OUR*
<savr> China needs have phone taxi bookings in all cities
<linsux> what else does china need
<Pwnna> china needs more traffic rules
<Pwnna> o.o
<linsux> to me, it's the job
<linsux> lol
<savr> LOL
<savr> it doesn't need more traffic rules
<Pwnna> ...
<linsux> there is traffic rules?
<savr> it needs to enforce the ones it already has
<Pwnna> linsux: exactly
<linsux> in china?
<Pwnna> hold one
<Pwnna> on*
<ytx> 我的U是I7 2630QM 下的是I386的ISO安装 装好后发现是AMD64版本的。这是怎么回事？
<savr> like driving on the right side
<Pwnna> take out traffic from that sentence.
<Pwnna> savr: yeah..
<Pwnna> double yellow lines.
<Pwnna> why bother.
<^k^> Pwnna:..., 有刷屏嫌疑 ,请勿Flood，超过5行贴至 paste.ubuntu.com 或 code.bulix.org
<linsux> 哈哈
<savr> its hard to drive here since traffic is going both ways on both lanes.
<sikao_lfs> ytx: 你到底下载的是什么动动。检验过指纹码嘛？
<TaoKY> ???
<savr> then they need to fix the pot holes
<Pwnna> savr: LOL.
<Pwnna> pft. My city in CAN is full with pot holes.
<Pwnna> not much here
 * maonx 现在Arch 开机不挂载devpts和tmpfs了?
<sikao_lfs> Pwnna: 说话慢点，别呛着。允许大家插楼。。。。。。。
<caleb-> maonx: 系统坏了？
<caleb-> sikao_lfs: 你可以插楼啊
<maonx> caleb-: 没坏,但现在 df 的话会说这两个找不到
<ytx> sikao_lfs: 没检过。它全名叫：debian-6.02.1-i386-DVD-1.iso.
<sikao_lfs> caleb-: 我努力。。。。
<Pwnna> sikao_lfs: 打字太快。。是一个问题。。
<Pwnna> ~500CPM, 100WPM
<caleb-> ytx: file /bin/ls
<ytx> sikao_lfs: 没理由装上说我的是AMD64。
<caleb-> ytx: 32位系统有可能装到 amd64 内核
<TaoKY> 不会吧
<caleb-> ytx: 具体要看你的基本程序用 32位 还是 64位
<TaoKY> 64比32快
<caleb-> ytx: file /bin/ls
<sikao_lfs> ytx: 你检查一下。md5sum  debian-6.02.1-i386-DVD-1.iso   对比一下官方的码
<caleb-> debian i386 提供 amd64 内核好几年了
<ytx> caleb-: # file /bin/ls
<caleb-> 方便用户跑 multilib
<caleb-> ytx: 在终端运行 file /bin/ls
<savr> then they need to revoke everyones drivers licenses
<Pwnna> 不会吧。。。
<Pwnna> 64应该比32慢
<savr> since hardly anyone here actually knows how to drive
<TaoKY> 额？
<ytx> /bin/ls: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.6.18, stripped
<ytx> caleb-: 这会不会我装不上iwlagn模块驱动有关。
<ytx> cal
<ytx> caleb-: 运行了 输出 /bin/ls: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.6.18, stripped
<TaoKY> 我觉得应该快
<Pwnna> savr: dude. they're pro..
<savr> lol
<caleb-> Pwnna: 互有胜负，一般来说 64位 略快一点
<Pwnna> savr: ever played GTA4?
<savr> no
<caleb-> ytx: 那就是 32位啊
<Pwnna> 不是说因为数字大，容易变慢吗。。
<Pwnna> savr: well, youtube it
<_Fly> usb
<Pwnna> savr: find some driving clips. If you ever hailed a taxi in GTA4 and tell the driver to hurry.
<Pwnna> that's exactly what you would find in china, except for the part where everyone does it.
<_Fly> usb声卡的 热插拔  不好用
<savr> Pwnna: lol
<Pwnna> it just swerves around traffic.
<savr> anyone know a good place in Shanghai to buy android phones
<savr> don't mind if it is second hand
<Pwnna> ... right outside the custom. LOL
<savr> I just want a good price
<savr> lololol
<phoenixlzx> caleb-: 你在#archlinux么？我貌似看到你了
<caleb-> ytx: uname -a
<caleb-> Pwnna: 具体要看程序
<caleb-> Pwnna: benchmark 一般公认 64位 快 10~20%
<caleb-> 有些东西还是 32位 快
<caleb-> phoenixlzx: 不在
<caleb-> caleb 是菜市场名
<Pwnna> caleb-: 在mcu上不是说16bit 比32bit快吗？
<Pwnna> ....
<Pwnna> hmm
<ytx> caleb-: 又说是AMD64
<caleb-> ytx: 64位 内核 + 32位 userland 很正常
<ytx> linux 2.6.32-5-amd64
<Pwnna> 2.6.32 o.O
<Kandu> TaoKY: 有人在 arch 下這麼做過， 32 系統裝了個 64bit 內核
<ytx> caleb-: 在下ALL i386装有没冲突？
<caleb-> ytx: apt-cache -n search linux-image 挑一个喜欢的
<caleb-> ytx: 如果你不想用 64位 内核
<caleb-> ytx: 64位 内核 + 32位 userland 很正常, 不过初学者不建议这样玩
<caleb-> ytx: 64位 内核 + 32位 userland 很正常, 不过初学者不建议这样玩
<caleb-> ytx: 你的系统 *已经是* 32位的啦
<caleb-> ytx: 换个内核就好
<ytx> caleb-: 现在iwlagn模块装不上烦得很。
<Pwnna> 我的内核只能装2.6.39-3
<caleb-> ytx: 因为编译麻烦
<Pwnna> >.》
<Pwnna> 讨厌的ATI
<caleb-> ytx: 所以说初学者不要这样玩
<savr> http://list.taobao.com/market/zhubao.htm?TBG=66412.71438.9&spm=1.66412.71438.9&cat=50015927&sort=coefp&isprepay=1&random=false&viewIndex=7&yp4p_page=0&commend=all&style=grid
<savr> hmmm
<emacsyin> 目前还能给gapp上传东西吗
<cfy> 谁看过变型金刚3了？
<Pwnna> ...
<TaoKY> 准备看
<cfy> Pwnna: 看过了？
<Pwnna> 变性垃圾3
<cfy> 貌似女主角换人了？
<cfy> 外国已经开始放了吧
<emacsyin> 上传micolog出现这样的错误，哪位帮忙看看怎么回事？ http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/86946
<emacsyin> roylez: 帮忙看看这事什么错误  http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/86946
<emacsyin> MaskRay`: 师傅，看看这个 http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/86946
<emacsyin> roylez_: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/86946
<Pwnna> lol spam
<Pwnna> yum
<Pwnna> emacsyin: 你在用https吗？
<Pwnna> https://localhost肯定会有问题的。
<emacsyin> Pwnna: 我试试
<Pwnna> emacsyin: 试试http://localhost
<emacsyin> Pwnna: 不能访问
<Pwnna> ...
<Pwnna> http://127.0.0.1?
<Pwnna> emacsyin: 一般来说你不能够在localhost上用ssl
<emacsyin> Pwnna: 刚才用了gapproxy代理
<Pwnna> ..
<Pwnna> gapproxy?
<Pwnna> ...
<emacsyin> Pwnna: 去掉代理，错误依旧阿
<Pwnna> 直接用ssh
<emacsyin> Pwnna: http://localhost/ 也不能访问、
<emacsyin> Pwnna: 奇怪了
<Pwnna> ....
<emacsyin> Pwnna: 怎么回事哦
<Pwnna> 不知到。。
<Pwnna> 知道
<Pwnna> 设置有什么问题吧。。
<emacsyin> Pwnna: 哪里的设置
<emacsyin> Pwnna: 我早段日子还可以阿，今天不行
<emacsyin> Pwnna: 以前gapproxy也是我用这台电脑上传的
<Pwnna> emacsyin: ...没经验。。
<emacsyin> roylez_: 怎么回事，我的http://localhost/ 不能访问
<Pwnna> emacsyin: 换个apache2试试
<emacsyin> MaskRay`: 我的http://localhost/ 不能访问
<caleb-> 被 iptables 了？
<Pwnna> 你gae设到什么端口上啊？
<ytx> 大家帮我下。。http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=165&t=337842
<^k^> ⇪ title: Ubuntu中文论坛 • 查看主题 - debian6安装过程中加载不了网卡驱动模块问题
<emacsyin> caleb-: 防火墙关掉的
 * fyodor_ 想在学校和家里同步代码，但代码暂时设为私有，有免费的托管服务器推荐么？限 git，只会这个。:P 谢。
<emacsyin> Pwnna: appcfg update难道还必须apache2?
<emacsyin> Pwnna: gae我没有动过阿
<Pwnna> emacsyin: 应该不要
<Pwnna> 不知到。。
<emacsyin> Pwnna: 应该是默认的
<Pwnna> 知道
<Pwnna> 默认是。。。
<Pwnna> 8000？
<Pwnna> 8080?
<csslayer> fyodor_: bitbucket可以私有，但是是hg
<emacsyin> Pwnna: 默认gae端口是哪个我还真不知道阿
<Pwnna> 没经验。。
<Pwnna> 到gae的论坛上去问问
<fyodor_> csslayer: hg 要是上手容易的话，倒是可以。谢谢。
<csslayer> fyodor_: 和git很像，也是分布式的
<happyaron> csslayer: libgooglepinyin的deb我搞定了
<csslayer> happyaron: ……我都没tag，你就搞定了。
<Pwnna> o.O
<happyaron> csslayer: http://anonscm.debian.org/gitweb/?p=pkg-ime/libgooglepinyin.git
<^k^> ⇪ title: anonscm.debian.org Git - pkg-ime/libgooglepinyin.git/summary
<fyodor_> csslayer: 以前下载别人的代码，用过 hg，自己管理没试过呢。我看看
<ytx> 我按官方WIKI的方法一步步过了。
<happyaron> csslayer: 我有空就会merge
<Pwnna> google pinyin @ubuntu o.O
<Pwnna> 我要。。。
<happyaron> csslayer: changelog 里面的版本号，真正用的时候需要更新下。
<MaskRay`> fyodor_: codaset 有 git 私有仓库
<happyaron> Pwnna: scim-googlepinyin，或者再耐心等等 fcitx-googlepinyin
<MaskRay`> fyodor_: bitbucket 有 hg 私有仓库
<phoenixlzx> aur不能访问了么？？
<happyaron> csslayer: 咱们在launchpad上建个team如何，来维护nightly build的fcitx？
<csslayer> happyaron: 我现在还懒得维护nightly呢……
<happyaron> csslayer: 建team之后我会上传
<happyaron> csslayer: 现在你那个ppa我传不了
<fyodor_> MaskRay: 谢，以前 github，比较舒服。私有收费，而且不便宜。
<happyaron> csslayer: 等你啥时候觉得接近tag了，给我一个 pre release 的版本，我来传到 experimental 里看看有没有啥跨平台方面的问题。
<Pwnna> happyaron: 哇。
<Pwnna> google pinyin使用java写的？
<Pwnna> O.O
<MaskRay> fyodor_: 前者我一直用的，速度还行
<csslayer> Pwnna: ……才
<csslayer> Pwnna:  c++
<fyodor_> MaskRay: 嗯
<happyaron> caleb-: 前辈，debian的字体太纠结了啊
<happyaron> caleb-: 你是咋配置的？
<happyaron> 我又虚拟了一个，各种悲剧啊。
<emacsyin> Pwnna: gae的https端口被封，网上说
<caleb-> happyaron: 我没用 debian 了啊
<happyaron> o
<Pwnna> emacsyin: vpn..
<emacsyin> Pwnna: gappproxy只支持80和443端口
<Pwnna> .....
<emacsyin> Pwnna: 我的http://localhost 以前是可以访问的哦
<MaskRay> 魔术师进了啊。。
<emacsyin> Pwnna: 我是可以ping通127.0.0.1的
<Pwnna> ...
<Pwnna> 我已经没办法了。
<savr> nihow
<Pwnna> ....
<Pwnna> that was a big failure
<savr> howning
<fyodor_> emacsyin: 直接访问 127.
<savr> si si
<emacsyin> fyodor_: 也不能访问，但能ping通
<fyodor_> emacsyin: 这个以前能访问？没指定端口
<emacsyin> fyodor_: http://localhost 以前是能访问的
<emacsyin> fyodor_: 我现在是小区光纤宽带
<fyodor_> 哦，http 服务器？
<emacsyin> fyodor_: 不是，是gae上传文件失败
<Pwnna> ...
<emacsyin> fyodor_: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/86946
<fyodor_> 没碰过 gae...
<savr> I got a ubuntu server
<savr> how do I set up a good vpn
<Pwnna> i got a debian server
<Pwnna> ubuntu is overkill
<savr> simple to enable and disable
<Pwnna> ssh -2 -C -D 8080 user@port
<savr> Pwnna: agree.
<Pwnna> ssh -2 -C -D 8080 user@host
<savr> I am doing that right now
<Pwnna> and then set sock proxy to localhost8080
<savr> keep on getting data errors
<savr> debug3: channel 25: will not send data after close
<savr> etc.
<Pwnna> lol
<savr> I have chmod 755 the user directory
<Pwnna> channel 13: open failed: administratively prohibited: open failed <-- doesn't really affect my browsing
<savr> only happens when sshing from china
<savr> Pwnna: it halts my browsing
<savr> need to wait 5 minutes or restart the connection
<Pwnna> hm
<Pwnna> idk
<Pwnna> i have a debian server and it works fine
<savr> damn ubuntu!
<happyaron> 我进错频道了？
<savr> brb
<emacsyin> happyaron: 没有
<Pwnna> happyaron: 恩
<Pwnna> happyaron: 是的。
<emacsyin> happyaron: 这事怎么回事  http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/86946
<happyaron> emacsyin: 没搞过appengine
<emacsyin> 这里应该有很多人搞过阿
 * MeaCulpa2 开奖了，开奖了
<Pwnna> 我用过
<emacsyin> Pwnna: 我这里到底是什么错误阿
<Pwnna> ....没碰到过
<Pwnna> ibus的拼音太垃圾了
<centerpoint> happyaron: ee他们常说的那个打枪的游戏是什么名字?
<happyaron> Pwnna: sunpinyin / googlepinyin
<happyaron> centerpoint: 不知道啊
<emacsyin> MaskRay: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/86946 是什么错误
<MaskRay> emacsyin: 不知道
<happyaron> http://luo.bo/10953/
<emacsyin> Pwnna: 刚才突然又可以上传了，真奇怪哦
<emacsyin> Pwnna: 什么都没有变的
<Pwnna> ...
<tusooa> { send "服务器人数过多，请稍候再来...\n" } ...
<happyaron> 大家谁有空，帮我ping一下206.12.19.5，看能否ping通？
<tusooa> happyaron: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/435160/
<happyaron> tusooa: 谢谢，是电信还是联通？
<tusooa> happyaron: 不谢.是联通的.
<MaskRay> tusooa: .11 也不大行了
<happyaron> tusooa: ok
<tusooa> MaskRay: 可以的吧.
<caleb-> happyaron: 墙外正常
<tusooa> 不过貌似 http://tusooa.tk/ubuntu论坛风云人物录/ 会自动跳转到索引去.正常的应该是page not found才对.
<^k^> ⇪ title: time out . IN gettitle
<emacsyin> http://gann.jishigu.com
<happyaron> caleb-: 吉林联通被骨干网路由器抛包。。。
<happyaron> 4 16ms 16ms 16ms    219.158.21.53 5 80ms 80ms 80ms    219.158.23.22 6    *      *      *      Request timed out.
<tusooa> --- tusooa.tk ping statistics ---
<tusooa> 4 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 3007ms
<Faaarmer> 64 bytes from 206.12.19.5: icmp_req=1 ttl=46 time=335 ms
<tusooa> MaskRay: 不过 http://maskray.tk/feed/ 访问得相当快.
<Faaarmer> 10 packets transmitted, 10 received, 0% packet loss, time 9011ms
<^k^> ⇪ title: time out . IN gettitle
<happyaron> thx
<caleb-> happyaron: 九月开学？
<caleb-> 现在大学军训多久啊？
<caleb-> “各个学校教学时间安排不同，军训的天数也不同。”
<happyaron> :)
<caleb-> 不知道军训有没死过人
<caleb-> 中暑啥的
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: spoj现在时间普遍慢了? 我交FASTFLOW更慢了.
<caleb-> 危险虽不大，但还是有点
<caleb-> 受伤大概挺普遍的
<caleb-> 当然，无死无伤是绝大多数
<Pwnna> O.O
<Pwnna> omg
<Pwnna> http://failblog.org/2011/07/08/epic-fail-photos-probably-bad-news-wait-thats-not-how-you-do-it/#comments
<Pwnna> caleb-: ^^^ -.-
<Pwnna> wtf
<caleb-> 所以没看过 A片 的人生不是完整的人生
<Pwnna> haha
<caleb-> 古代嫁女，母亲或女性长辈都要教导性知识的
<Pwnna> o.o
<caleb-> 还有春宫连环图
<namoamitafo> 阿弥陀佛
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 你那个加强版本的FASTFLOW过了么
<caleb-> 有钱人家都要通房丫头帮少爷特训性能力的
<Pwnna> http://failblog.files.wordpress.com/2011/07/epic-fail-photos-oddly-specific-which-room-should-i-use.jpg
<Pwnna> haha
<caleb-> 结婚前都不是处男了
<M3aCulpa> UrbanTerror
<caleb-> 所以咱没有处男情节，只有处女情节
<Pwnna> ...
<namoamitafo> 阿弥陀佛
<caleb-> 这年头很多妹子都喜欢当通房丫头
<caleb-> 吃处男比较补？
<namoamitafo> 邪淫, 淫戒根本罪
<namoamitafo> 阿弥陀佛!
<caleb-> sex != 邪淫
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: ?
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 那个FASTFLOW你应该过的吧, 你看下面别人的评论
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 我直接复制给你吧
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: https://vn.spoj.pl/problems/FFLOW/
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 这个地址, 数据格式一样的
<savr> bazhang: !cn | savr
<savr> [2:19pm] ubottu: savr: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn /join #ubuntu-tw 或 /join #ubuntu-hk
<savr> hong kong needs its own channel
<caleb-> #ubuntu-hk 有人么？
<savr> LOL
<M3aCulpa> caleb-: 处女情结只是男人害怕性伙伴拿他和以前的来比较而已
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 有区别？
<caleb-> M3aCulpa: 古代换妾挺正常的
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 数据强
<caleb-> 但正妻不能换
<caleb-> 小妾都可以送人
<namoamitafo> 阿弥陀佛
<savr> do chinese always talk about sex?
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 越南语？
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 不认识
<caleb-> savr: sometimes
<M3aCulpa> 京沪高铁来了
<M3aCulpa> 京沪高铁事故来了...
<caleb-> savr: it is more common in chatroom, but not in real life
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 可能是
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 题意一样的, 你也可以切换到English, 但是是否AC只能设法用Google翻译
<caleb-> savr: because 90% members of chatroom are male
<savr> do freenode staff know about this?
<happyaron> M3aCulpa: 啥事故？
<M3aCulpa> happyaron: 具体不清楚，列车停了，铁路线停运3小时了
<caleb-> savr: we do not really discuss sex, it is much more jokes
<M3aCulpa> 车厢闷热
<Pwnna> hahaha
<Pwnna> savr: http://mthruf.files.wordpress.com/2011/07/job-fails-tweeters.jpg
<Pwnna> i assume others don't tweet here
<namoamitafo> savr: 阿弥陀佛, 你是来调查的?
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: chạy quá lâu，tle 了
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 看来没办法
<savr> Pwnna: lol
<savr> namoamitafo: ;)
<namoamitafo> savr: 搜集证据? 阿弥陀佛
<savr> do we have any black chinese here?
<bazhang> savr, stop trolling multiple channels
 * savr wonders what bazhang is up to
<pavel2006_> 此昵称 “pavel2006” 已经被占用，正尝试使用 “pavel2006_”！！
<namoamitafo> pavel2006_: 你登陆了2次
<pavel2006> namoamitafo: 哦
<savr> 我不知道，如果这个外国人可以了解中国
<savr> saama
<Pwnna> .
<Pwnna> tired
<savr> I met a crazy laowei
<savr> he would pay the taxi driver 500 rmb to let him drive the taxi
<savr> then he would drive crazy
<Pwnna> o.o
<savr> spending up in front of the speed cameras
<Pwnna> ....
<savr> driving through red lights
<savr> swerling from lane to lane
<savr> the taxi driver would offer to pay him 300 rmb to get out of his car
<Pwnna> http://failblog.files.wordpress.com/2011/07/epic-fail-photos-childrens-book-fail.jpg
<savr> brb
<chenua_z> 没人说中文？
<caleb-> 没
<savr> shishi
<Pwnna> 恩。没
<Pwnna> fff
<Pwnna> i hate jetlags
<liutos> 吓死我了，还以为进错了
<Pwnna> linsux: .... 是进错了
<caleb-> liutos: 你进错了
<chenua_z> 哈哈
<Pwnna> lolool
<liutos> 不会吧，真不知道有没有进错
<M3aCulpa> .
<caleb-> liutos: 真进错了
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 对计算LCA的Tarjan我还是理解不深刻
<leyle> identify xiang2006
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 达人秀啊。。
<savr> what do tell those annoying taxi drivers that follow your everywhere?
<savr> I tell them 1200 to Beijing, no? Okay 800 to Shanghai! OKay OKAY OKAY OKAY!
<chenua_z> 。。。。。、
<leyle> 问一下，ubuntu 11.04 如何 添加自定义程序的快捷键阿？ 我已经把脚本放在/usr/bin下，并且在终端下运行那个程序的名字可以使用了，但是在gconf-editor 快捷键就是没反应？
<ytx> 从1104转回 debian混乱了 － －
<ytx> 各种配置各种软件
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 啥玩意?
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 东方卫视
<leyle> 都看达人秀去了？
<Pwnna> ...
<caleb-> 达人秀有毛好看？
<cfy> ....
<cfy> caleb-: +1
<M3aCulpa> 傻了吧唧的
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 人有啥好看的, 还不如多读经典.
<leyle> 囧 居然掉线了
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 内心境界没你这么高
<cfy> namoamitafo: 山海高中不用补课么。。。。。
<cfy> 上海
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 或者看看电影啥的, 个人觉得那玩意没啥好看.
<namoamitafo> MaskRay: 最主要是现在搞的啥的乱七八糟的东西我最不爱看.
<MaskRay> namoamitafo: 情感因素，民族考量，……
<MaskRay> 应该是悲惨身世
<MaskRay> 或者什么遭遇
<namoamitafo> cfy: è¡¥......
<tusooa> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?p=2402214#p2402214 ......
<^k^> ⇪ title: time out . IN gettitle
<tusooa> ^k^: timeout就别输出了.
<tusooa>  :em01
<^k^> tusooa, 好吧，我会尽量不要做太多。  ㍯ 
<tusooa> ...
<shui_> synergy真有趣，就是延迟颇高....
<MaskRay> tusooa: 访问不了了
<RavenChan> 唔用错号了= =
<tusooa> MaskRay: 论坛上不了?
<tusooa> MaskRay: 不可能啊
<tusooa> MaskRay: 你用autoproxy试试.
<tusooa> 对,吾用了代理
<MaskRay> tusooa: {maskray,tusooa}.tk 访问不了了
<tusooa> MaskRay: 咋可能哦,吾这儿可以上的.
<tusooa> MaskRay: 可没开代理.就笨兔论坛开的.
<ytx> 请问下debian里的菜单 登录窗口 原名叫什么 我要重新 apt-get install
<tusooa> MaskRay: … 展开为 ../..，其中第一个 .. 被当作 command alias，展开为 cd ..；而第二个 .. 未被替换。整个 … 就代表了 cd ../.. #这啥哦,根本不行的.试过,提示权限不够.
<tusooa> http://maskray.tk/2011/07/shell-%E4%B8%AD%E6%96%B9%E4%BE%BF%E7%9B%AE%E5%BD%95%E8%B7%B3%E8%BD%AC%E7%9A%84%E5%87%A0%E4%B8%AA%E6%8A%80%E5%B7%A7/
<MaskRay> tusooa: zsh?
<caleb-> shui_: 在区网还好吧
<tusooa> MaskRay: 是zsh
<tusooa> MaskRay: 大约你设了某些setopt吧
<shui_> caleb-,  有时候还是会卡啊
<caleb-> shui_: 上 gigabit 区网
<MaskRay> tusooa: 嗯，我看看
<MaskRay> tusooa: setopt auto_cd
<tusooa> ...
<tusooa> MaskRay: 那你那alias ..='cd ..'没起作用啊.在...之类里.
<MaskRay> tusooa: 对的，roylez 的配置，我想当然了
<tusooa> ...
<roylez_> MaskRay: ???
<MaskRay> roylez_: alias ...
<roylez_> MaskRay: 啥alias？
<ilovezoe> ..用单引号？ 可以吗
<MaskRay> roylez_: 你的
<roylez_> MaskRay: auto_cd，你说的是这个吧？不需要 alias ..='cd ..'的
<MaskRay> tusooa: roylez_: 是因为 auto_cd，所以 ... 成为了 cd ../..
<tusooa> ...
<roylez_> MaskRay: 有这个吗？...
<roylez_> MaskRay: 你有alias吧。有auto_cd，.. => cd ..   ../.. => cd ../..     ... !=> cd ../..
<MaskRay> roylez_: 你没配置？
<MaskRay> 看来是我不知道哪里找的。。
<roylez_> MaskRay: ...
<xxc> 为什么我在linux下刻的光碟在window下没法识别..
<happyaron> xxc: 用k3b
<happyaron> 就可以了
<xxc> 那是为什么...不是iso文件有问题吧
<xxc> 今天报废了5张CD了...每次都说刻录失败...
<xxc> happyaron
<happyaron> xxc: 用什么软件刻的
<xxc> 自带的,还有brasero
<xxc> 就是到最后的时候,光碟弹出了,然后几秒后说失败
<kenifanying> happyaron,  你用LC_CTYPE=zh_CN.UTF-8 fbterm -i fbterm_ucimf 开启fbterm 再ctrl+space开启输入法的时候会不会有阴影？
<kenifanying> happyaron, 就是一个提示框，最后一行是press <F9> to continue
<kenifanying> happyaron, 我用6.01a安装的squeeze 没这个问题，奇怪的是用6.0.2.1安装的squeeze 先是安装的时候没有添加普通用户到video组，再是开启ucimf的时候会出现个提示框，不知道哪里出问题了
<xxc> 还是报错....报销第6张CD
<xxc> unable to fixate the disk
<kenifanying> xxc, 你不如去买个可擦除的光盘
<xxc> ......给老师做的教学光盘..打算明天先哪个demo去给人家看下..
<xxc> cdrecord 没权先打开设备..
<kenifanying> xxc, 弄成iso文件就好了，然后在win下用daemon tools lite打开……
<xxc> ...我用的xul做的...想先看看速度...
<happyaron> xxc: 不要刻了。。。
<happyaron> xxc: 没有意义了
<happyaron> kenifanying: 6.0.2我没测试，6.0.1 没问题的啊。
<xxc> 谁知道是怎么回事...
<happyaron> kenifanying: 我都是在启动的时候给内核传递一个 vga= 参数
<xxc> 为什么刻录不成
<kenifanying> happyaron, 嗯，6.0.1a的盘安装的系统，一点问题都没有，而且什么内核参数什么的都没有加，就可以正常用
<happyaron> xxc: win能成功的话，用win刻吧
<kenifanying> happyaron, 6.0.2.1的不知道哪里给改了，用fbterm的时候问题多多
<xxc> ......在一个...我没cd了...只剩dvd空盘了..
<happyaron> kenifanying: 6.0.2 据说都是安全更新。。。
<xxc> 总共才44M....
<kenifanying> happyaron, 最讨厌那个开输入法的时候有阴影，怎么都弄不掉
<happyaron> kenifanying: 那个阴影会影响输入吗？
<xxc> 有什么办法可以使用没用的cd空间呢
<kenifanying> happyaron, 有时候会
<kenifanying> happyaron, ls -l /usr/bin/fbterm下，我看下你机子上是什么权限
<kenifanying> happyaron, 对了，我/etc/group上的任何一个组里面都没有用户，会不会是这个问题？
<kenifanying> happyaron, 我自己添加用户名到video组才可以使用fbterm的
<happyaron> kenifanying: 我现在没有fbterm，这个机器驱动有问题。
<happyaron> kenifanying: README.Debian 和 man ucimf 里有详细说明的。
<kenifanying> happyaron, 可否描诉下你的/etc/group上cdrom, audio之类的有没用户？
<kenifanying> happyaron, 我看了那些手册也没找到去掉阴影的方法
<kenifanying> 唯一找到有关的是 http://code.google.com/p/ucimf/issues/detail?id=75&colspec=ID%20Type%20Opened%20Summary%20Status%20User%20Distro
<^k^> ⇪ title: Issue 75 - ucimf - 輸入法啟動時的殘影問題 - Unicode Console Input Method Framework - Google Project Hosting
<happyaron> kenifanying: cdrom 有我自己，audio是pulse
<kenifanying> happyaron, 诶……我一个个添加到组里面试试，看来是我自己安装的时候忘记哪个包了，squeeze不会自己添加组群了……
<happyaron> ...
<happyaron> kenifanying: 或许的确需要patch
<kenifanying> happyaron, 那个阴影貌似也只有在某些特殊条件下才会出现
<happyaron> kenifanying: 不过可以告诉你的是，过一阵子可能就不需要ucimf了
<happyaron> kenifanying: fcitx 马上要正式支持 fbterm
<kenifanying> happyaron, 比如我现在/etc/group里面默认情况下每个组一个用户都没有
<kenifanying> happyaron, fbterm_fcitx?
<happyaron> kenifanying: ... 这是你自己的问题吧。。。
<kenifanying> happyaron, :-)
<happyaron> 还没定呢，csslayer正在写
<kenifanying> happyaron, 那后面ucimf会继续维护不？
<kenifanying> happyaron, 希望能够多些选择
<happyaron> kenifanying: 会维护，但是更新会慢一些。
<happyaron> 毕竟我精力有限。
 * kenifanying 努力学习，争取早日成为dd
<happyaron> kenifanying: 当DM比较简单
<ilovezoe> happyaron: fcitx支持fbterm意味着什么。
<happyaron> ilovezoe: fcitx 支持的输入法都可以在fbterm上用。
 * kenifanying 哪个该死的包导致系统不会自动添加用户到组里面？
<happyaron> kenifanying: adduser?
<kenifanying> happyaron, 这个有了呀
<happyaron> addgroup?
<savr> on the train again
<kenifanying> happyaron, adduser userdel 这些命令属于哪个包的？
<happyaron> kenifanying: dpkg -S adduser
 * kenifanying 虚拟机里面再弄个squeeze，然后看看权限咋样，自己一个个改去！！！
<alvin_rxg> chromium 经常无法使用 alt+num 切换标签……
<McVector> hi all
<^k^> McVector, 好  ㍛ 
<McVector> 嗯
<McVector> 新来的，不习惯irc
<McVector> "/topic"
<McVector> 这个命令没有显示主题的说
<McVector> 啊，机器人。。
<mcvector> /topic
<mcvector> testing client on maemo
<tommy> 谁在？
<^k^>  06:16
<jiero> Evanescence: 变形金刚3里看到了Nokia N950。坏人手里。
<cfy> 厄，ee不在
<cfy> http://dd32.id.au/2011/07/01/opera-irc-auto-reconnect/
<cfy> irc auto reconnect......
<Evanescence> jiero: 哈哈，不是吧，我最近又开始玩maemo，玩不好啊，玩久了才发现还是和电脑的linux很有差距的
<jiero> Evanescence: 默认GNU工具都是没装的。
<cfy> Evanescence: 那我感觉android和一般的linux差得更多了。
<Evanescence> jiero: 是啊，有什么办法装上吗？ 我连比如 | 和～ 都按不出来。 用了才发现键盘上没有，在社区里看了下，好像是啥symbolic什么的
<Evanescence> jiero: 我有事，等会儿回来
<jiero> Evanescence: 用虚拟键盘。
<cfy>  Evanescence maemo有ssh么？
<Evanescence> cfy: 有
<Evanescence> 怎么调出虚拟键盘？
<Evanescence> jiero: 那个Fn？
<cfy> Evanescence:  那不错。android我还没找到。。。。。。
<cfy> 说实话，这些东西还没有ipod touch容易得到，ipod touch一越狱，基本都有了 :D
<Evanescence> 悲剧的，先下了
<jiero> 被///
<jiero> 哦。忘记了，好像装了什么就有了。
<Evanescence> jiero: 回来了， maemo内置的是ash，内含的命令好像没有bash多，可能，我装了bash3 for maemo，用起来还是和ash一样，不能二次补全，比如apt-g能补全成apt-get 但是后面的search不能补全了，有什么办法搞定这个么？还是需要在bashrc里设置的？
<jiero> Evanescence: 我不知道哦。我都没搞那个。另外就是左面蓝色的箭头符号 Fn按下 然后 按 Ctrl就出来额外的符号列表
<Evanescence> jiero: 我的没有。。。。
<jiero> Evanescence: 蓝色箭头。
<jiero> 左面中间的键先按下，然后左上角的按键。
<cfy> Evanescence: 或许要开起来，开补全么？
<Evanescence> 我的确是这么按的，而且我去setting里查看过了，也开启了vcertual keyboard
<jiero> Evanescence: 必须在文本框内可以输入文字的时候，
<Evanescence> jiero: 我是在terminal下，应该没差别吧，我在note里也测试了没有反应，我发现按你说的那两个建按下后，再按字母，第一个没有显示出来，说明其中有什么不对，是不是应该接着按其他的？
<jiero> Evanescence: 按后会出现虚拟键盘。。。
<jiero> Evanescence: 屏幕上。
<Evanescence> jiero: 没有，我的是这样的，按下fn，然后sym，没有屏幕上的虚拟键盘，但是我再按两下a，然后就有一个虚拟键盘里的什么怪字母，a上面两点的那种。
<jiero> Evanescence: 大概是scim冲突。
#ubuntu-cn 2012-07-02
<debianer> 上班了吗？
<little_imadper_a> ad
<archl> plus+
<debianer> little_imadper_a: 我的手机客户端可以补全姓名！
<debianer> 我用的是andchat
<little_imadper_a> imde
<little_imadper_a> debianer: 呵呵~ 我回家了, 你要不要再去试试那个ssh?
<imadper> de
<debianer> imadper: 我在公司反正也用不了
<imadper> debianer: 先去吃点儿东西去, 你要是需要就跟我说, 等我回来告诉你用户名和密码
<imadper> debianer: 用不了? 连不上吗?
<debianer> imadper: 好的
<debianer> imadper: 等你吃了饭我就再试试
<freeayu> morning, boys and girls
<imadper> freeayu: girl应该用单数
<freeayu> imadper correct
<kk> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<wud> 哦。
<hoxily> hi
<kk> hoxily, 好.. .  ㍡ 
<lenovo> test
<kk> lenovo, .. ..  ㍡ 
<byzantium> ....
<david`> 10:01 <byzantium> ....
<david`> 上班好无聊啊。
<adam8157> imadper: ping
<byzantium> david`, ??
<byzantium> 问一下 啊  谁熟悉 windows下的结构化异常？
<byzantium> 为什么用C++的那套try() catch{}捕获不到》？？？
<imadper> adam8157: pong
<adam8157> imadper: 你坐哪里, 不会是我对面吧...
<imadper> adam8157: 那小子竟然要当实习生, 他大学都毕业了
<imadper> adam8157: 怎么会, 我还没去公司呢
<adam8157> imadper: 那不要
<adam8157> imadper: 投过来都不要
<imadper> adam8157: 是呀, 我知道, 我跟他说了, 实习生不要的干活
<adam8157> imadper: 为啥还没来公司...
<adam8157> imadper: 我就看不惯这种投机心态
<imadper> adam8157: 我是7/9入职
<imadper> debianer: 人不在了?
<adam8157> imadper: ... 那你昨晚说几点来干啥...
<imadper> adam8157: 先问问~
<adam8157> imadper: ...
<cfy> 坑爹吧。。。。
<cfy> 竟然自己好了。。。
<cfy> imadper: 怎么没little了。。
<imadper> cfy: 恩, 老有人说我名字长~
<cfy> imadper: 好吧
<cfy> adam8157: chanserv怎么挂了
<adam8157> cfy: 乐乐踢得?
<hamo> adam8157: 又着急见新基友了？
<cfy> adam8157: chanserv直接死了。。
<imadper> adam8157: t了吧...
<roylez> hamo: 蛤蟆
<cfy> adam8157: 乐乐没那么大权利。。。都不能/msg chanserv了。。。
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 胖次
<hamo> roylez: 蹦一个...
<imadper> hamo: 人民群众喜闻乐见的t蛤蟆行为...
<roylez> hamo: 你说啥呢？
<imadper> cfy: 你怎么给t了?
<cfy> imadper: 因为说了xx
<hamo> imadper: 不要助纣为虐...即便你在RH那个虎穴狼窝里...
<hamo> roylez: ...
<amosk> hamo, ?
<imadper> hamo: 你说别人当然我不管了
<hamo> amosk: ...我是说阿蛋在RH...开玩笑开玩笑...
 * hamo 完了，放地图炮了...
<amosk> hamo, 知道是玩笑，哈哈
<amosk> hamo, 我还以为你受啥委屈了～～～@
<hamo> adam8157: octopress真牛，居然可以识别拼音...
<ofan> hamo: 什么识别拼音
<ofan> hamo: 汉字转拼音？
<MeaCulpa> roylez:
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 11点15 KFC 碰头？
<hamo> ofan: 嗯...就是你如果写一个中文的blog，然后在生成的文件里就是中文的拼音..
<ofan> 有啥免费的好用的ocr库没？
<ofan> hamo: 奥 还没试过
<MeaCulpa> roylez: o,
<ofan> 有啥免费的好用的ocr dll库没？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: (11AM, lobby)
<imadper> cfy: 女生来的~ 果断推给你~
<imadper> cfy: 哥有女朋友了~
 * MeaCulpa 码了两天py, 万物皆tuple...
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 万物皆乱炖~
<archl> cfy
<archl> imadper: 捉住前台了？
<imadper> archl: 不是 ....
<amosk> ofan, hamo https://github.com/kongove/toys/blob/master/pysearcher/pinyin.txt
<imadper> archl: 我还没去呢~
<kk> amosk ⇪ t: toys/pysearcher/pinyin.txt at master · kongove/toys · GitHub
<amosk> ofan, hamo 这个文件能转换常用汉字到拼音
 * amosk 12345 是声调
<hamo> amosk: 不错..声调都有了..
<ofan> 5声调是什么？
 * Stifler oops...
<ofan> 发现win下的自动脚本很有意思
<MeaCulpa> imadper: :P
<cfy> imadper: 不过，为啥你在那里@我，我却没收到?
<imadper> cfy: 不知道诶~
<imadper> MeaCulpa: :PP
<cfy> imadper: 人人，有时候，我都不能回复别人的回复。。。
<imadper> cfy: 不知道, 没遇到过, 我人品比较好
<ofan> http://i.imgur.com/dmWax.png
<imadper> huntxu: 胡须哥, linux下用啥炒股的?
<huntxu> im
<huntxu> imadper: 没
<imadper> huntxu: .... 那你之前?
<ayaka> 有人试过把google smtp做postfix 的replayserver吗？网上的方法不行阿
<adam8157> hamo: 拼音?
<ofan> 谁用chrome 21+的 能不能上paypal?
<hamo> adam8157: 嗯...
<cfy> imadper: 开了tramp,su,到root编辑文件。再C-x C-f,还会出现了tramp
<cfy> imadper: 有点讨厌
<imadper> cfy: tramp是什么...
<cfy> imadper: 远程编辑阿
<kowalski_> 好东西
<cfy> imadper: 也支持本地su到root之类的编辑
<imadper> cfy: 哦, 那你退了再编辑呗
<cfy> imadper: 退了emacs?
<imadper> 恩, 这个太麻烦了~
<cfy> imadper: 就是用了以后，好像有个历史在那边一样，一直会默认先提示那个地址。。。
<cfy> imadper: 有点讨厌。。。
<cfy> imadper:   C-x C-f /sudo::/etc/sysconfig/iptables
<cfy> imadper: 还支持sudo阿
<imadper> cfy: 这个, 能跟ido一起用吗?
<cfy> imadper: 可以阿，就是一个远程编辑
<cfy> imadper: 应该和别的插件不冲突的
<cfy> imadper: 主要是远程编辑和切换用户编辑
<imadper> cfy: 恩,  抽空试试看
<cfy> imadper: 超简单，就是直接打开/root@localhost:/etc
<cfy> imadper: 就会自动启动tramp
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 紧急求助！！！！SQL简单查询~ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=379626 表结构描述： 学生表：S(SID, SName, Age, Sex) 成绩表：SC(SID, CID, Grade); 课程表：C(CID, CName,TID) 教师表：T（TID,TName） 1、查询所有课程成绩小于60分的同学的学号、姓名； 2、查询没有学全所有课的同学 …
<imadper> cfy: 恩, 我去弄一个试试看
<imadper> adam8157: 你用啥炒股的?
<adam8157> hamo: 怎么支持的
<roylez> MeaCulpa: èµ°
<adam8157> imadper: 钱
<imadper> adam8157: 软件?
<roylez> adam8157: 豪
<adam8157> imadper: 招商证券自己的
<hamo> adam8157: 不知道...没看...不过挺不错的...难得有外国人写的东西还支持拼音的
<hamo> roylez: 壕
<imadper> adam8157: ok
<cfy> imadper: 貌似可以程序自动交易的？
<roylez> hamo: 你是地沟豪
<adam8157> imadper: 其实我的操作基本通过电话.
<imadper> cfy: 不, 那样的没水平~
<imadper> adam8157: 恩, 好~ 那样慢吧?
<cfy> imadper: 为啥没水平？
<adam8157> imadper: 我有不怎么操盘
<imadper> cfy: 就是没水平~
<cfy> imadper: ...
<yall> 'ls
<imadper> adam8157: ...
<cfy> imadper: http://emacswiki.org/emacs/TrampMode
<kowalski_> ..
<kk> cfy ⇪ t: EmacsWiki: Tramp Mode
<cfy> imadper: 这wiki...
<cfy> imadper: 好像留言板。。。
<imadper> cfy: 还真长
<Guest22400> hah?
<cfy> Guest22400: chanserv回归了
<cfy> red pill....
<cfy> 黑客帝国。。。。
<cfy> Morpheus给了Neo两粒药片。红色的药片将回答“什么是The Matrix”的问题，而蓝色的药片仅仅是让生活像以前一样继续。
<hamo> cfy: 真专业...
<cfy> hamo: 百度贴吧。。。
<jyfl987> cfy: 其实是反了 neo是个机器人 morpheus给他的红色药片给他洗脑 让他以为自己是人类 从而为人类坐斗争
<ofan> jyfl987: 你那虚拟机还搞不搞了
<cfy> jyfl987: 那 adam8157_ 是....
<jyfl987> ofan: 搞  这几天都在忙搬家 哪里有心思写
<adam8157> jyfl987: 搬了?
<jyfl987> cfy: 我没摸过阿蛋  不知道他是不是机器人
<jyfl987> adam8157: 恩
<adam8157> jyfl987: 哪
<jyfl987> adam8157: 周六搬的 立松来给我搬的
<kowalski_> .
<ofan> jyfl987: 额
<ofan> jyfl987: 我在忙我的D3外挂
<ofan> nnnd快不务正业了
<cfy> .......
<yandong> 有谁知道发布一个linux新版本的流程？
<ofan> yandong: 编译...................................................发布
<jyfl987> ofan: 什么d3
<ofan> jyfl987: 暗黑三
<cfy> jyfl987: 大菠萝3
<ofan> jyfl987: http://i.imgur.com/dmWax.png
<ofan> 一晚上刷个几百万金币
<Guest40742> ofan: d3帐号59美元吗？
<ofan> Guest40742: en
<ofan> jyfl987: 差点连ocr也用上，不过免费的ocr都不好用，还很大
<wiiw> ofan: 几百万金币能换几块钱RMB
<ofan> wiiw: 金币不值钱
<cfy> ofan: 还不如多卖几个vpn
<wiiw> ofan: 那刷来做啥
<ofan> wiiw: 很多在现金拍卖行已经卖了200多刀了
<wiiw> ofan: 200多美元，也还行
<ofan> wiiw: 不错了
<ofan> cfy: vpn不赚钱的
<jyfl987> ofan: 买个商业的就是了
<jyfl987> ofan: 你是刷美服吧
<ofan> jyfl987: 恩，买外挂？
<jyfl987> ofan: 不是外挂 你说ocr软件吗
<ofan> jyfl987: 都很贵吧
<ofan> jyfl987: 而且没钱，也不想买
<jyfl987> ofan: 我搞不懂 你英文的 ocr怎么也识别不能？
<jyfl987> ofan: 你那外挂怎么刷？ 是不是用lua脚本？
<ofan> jyfl987: autoit脚本，类似basic
<jyfl987> ofan: 可以考虑跟lua社区合作搞啊 多弄点账户
<ofan> 不过很强大
<jyfl987> ofan: 啊  是不是 ahk? 我前几天玩minecraft已经在用ahk写脚本了  大大降低了 手指和鼠标的损耗
<ofan> jyfl987: 英文的ocr数据库要4M，那个tess什么的开源ocr
<ofan> jyfl987: 恩 跟ahk差不多
<ofan> 能调用dll,com等
<jyfl987> ofan: 才4m  额
<ofan> jyfl987: 看过识别效果 那叫一个渣.. 而且只有命令行接口没有 dll
<jyfl987> ofan: 英文就那几个字母 有啥花招啊
<ofan> jyfl987: 脚本才几百k
<ofan> jyfl987: 字体啊
<jyfl987> ofan: 有一种模式识别的方式 用在英文这种小范围字符上 可以不考虑字体
<jyfl987> ofan: 你把要识别的字 抓个图发我看看
<ofan> jyfl987: 算了，本来是用的图片搜索，效果还可以
<ofan> jyfl987: 刚才那截图里的，地上的东西
<jyfl987> ofan: 你太2了吧 这种规矩的字体都识别不出来？？？
<ofan> jyfl987: 怎么识别？
<jyfl987> ofan: 这是游戏  肯定字体是固定的吧
<blambin> hi! ,there ! i can't found packages libev on centos 5 ,who can help me
<blambin> i need to install spectrum im trasport with openfire
<jyfl987> ofan: 你把他每个字母都扣出点阵来 然后自己做个识别库不就行了 字体大小没关系 统一缩放到那么大
<jyfl987> ofan: 这个连扭曲都没有 你找的什么ocr软件啊
<ofan> jyfl987: 这不是点阵，是矢量
<ofan> jyfl987: 你说的那个还是图片搜索，我现在就用这个
<jyfl987> ofan: 那又没关系 显示到屏幕了都是点阵
<ofan> jyfl987: 你试试就知道了，我接的很小，就几个字母，到别的机器上就不行了
<blambin> ...
<blambin> 有没有人用centos 5啊
<ofan> jyfl987: 因为渲染出的效果不完全一样
<jyfl987> ofan: 而且你这个对比度很高 可以把字母单独提出来
<blambin> i need libev :-(
<jyfl987> ofan: 你不是自己刷么 调整就是了
<ofan> jyfl987: 你要改了图形设置，比如抗锯齿等 识别率就会很低，只能自己重新截图
<jyfl987> ofan: 渲染只是大小 颜色不同
<ofan> jyfl987: 我要发布回去啊
<jyfl987> ofan: 发布到哪里？ 你还想卖外挂啊
<ofan> jyfl987: 社区，免费的，本来就用的别人的代码
<ofan> 不过也有人会索取一些回报
<jyfl987> ofan: 那这个我不帮你搞  自己搞出来 批量刷金币赚钱还差不多
<jyfl987> ofan: 我问了下我同事 可以考虑用opencv
<jyfl987> ofan: d3一个账户多少钱？
 * kowalski_ 没玩过D3,好遗憾
<ofan> jyfl987: opencv貌似比较底层，要自己写ocr
<ofan> jyfl987: 一个$60
<jyfl987> ofan: 没关系 你这个简单 对比度高  我可以搞定
<ofan> jyfl987: 那你搞个
<jyfl987> ofan: 你是win平台 额
<ofan> jyfl987: 搞个unix的更好
<ofan> jyfl987: 因为mac下没有autoit一样的工具才转win
<jyfl987> ofan: d3能在linux下玩？
<ofan> jyfl987: 没试过，不过很容易wine应该，mac下的d3也不是原生的
<jyfl987> ofan: 现在看来 还是搞分词 搞图像识别 这种干货多的研究赚钱
<jyfl987> ofan: 你说你卖了300刀 用了多长时间？
<ofan> jyfl987: 那是别人，现在开服才一个多月，你想想多长时间
<ofan> jyfl987: 我赚了6刀哈哈
<jyfl987> ofan: 那本没回来呢 太慢啊
<jyfl987> ofan: 而且万一封号也麻烦
<ofan> jyfl987: 所以要刷钱
<ofan> jyfl987: 不是利用bug,没事
<jyfl987> ofan: 还有没有别的等价物？
<jyfl987> ofan: 要是一个账户10刀 我就考虑认真搞个集群 弄一批账户来刷
<jyfl987> ofan: 一个账户60刀 风险很大
<ofan> jyfl987: 扯淡吧你
<astroler> hi ,ubuntu 11.04 连接外部显示，执行命令错误：
<astroler> tools$ xrandr --output VGA --right-of LVDS --auto
<astroler> xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output default
<astroler> warning: output VGA not found; ignoring
<jyfl987> ofan: 你啊 就是做点小买卖的
<ofan> jyfl987: 你做个大买卖来
<ofan> jyfl987: 能做，我就跟你混
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 10.04 LTS • LIBC6更新失败请求帮助 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=379629 最近要装一下这个libffi5_3.0.9-3ubuntu1_i386.deb 然后我现在用的是 Ubuntu 10.04.4 LTS 安装提示要Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libc6 (>= 2.12) 然后我下载了libc6_2.13-0ubuntu13.1_i386.deb 安装报如下错误： root@luoy-desktop:/linux# d …
<qsdiy> 中午好
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 宁波重赏无勇夫阿
<roylez> MeaCulpa: .
<roylez> GNUdog: 基狗好啊
<roylez> gfrog: 基蛙渣
<roylez> adam8157: 基蛋早啊
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * palomino|working 轻轻地抚摸 roylez 的脸, 眼中充满爱怜.
<roylez> palomino|working: 有好事没？
<palomino|working> 有阿 , roylez
<palomino|working> 刚刚抚摸你还不够好么 , roylez
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez  ( ︶︿︶)_凸 palomino|working
<gfrog> roylez: 啥玩意。。。
<roylez> gfrog: 看到你们搅基三人组人齐了
<jyfl987> ofan: 那你研究下他还有什么可赚钱的点 不要光想着卖东西  大号带小号练习也可以嘛  帮人杀人不也可以？ 欧美不有佣兵传统么
 * hamo 为新人解释一下  GNUdog -> 基狗 adam8157 -> 基蛋 gfrog -> 基蛙
<gfrog> roylez: 。。。
<ofan> jyfl987: 我现在的主要目标不是赚钱，但是也会向那方向靠近
<ofan> jyfl987: 我是打金币打的太不爽了，对于我这种玩游戏作弊习惯了的，太难受
<roylez> hamo: 你真是个热心肠的好少年呢
<hamo> roylez: 必须的...
<gfrog> hamo: 我想跟主席求帽帽了。。。
<ofan> hamo: 油基队
<hamo> gfrog 淡定淡定...
<wiiw> ofan: 你的自动打钱外挂是c++还是脚本写的？
<ofan> wiiw: 脚本，c++要写一个多月，但是脚本也调用了外部dll
<jyfl987> ofan: 你就只玩打金币 当然无聊了 又不研究技术
<ofan> 来处理图片
<wiiw> ofan: 哦，dll可以发给我吗
 * hoxily (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) ldx 
<ofan> wiiw: 干嘛？
<jyfl987>  hamo 三基客？
 * hoxily ( ︶︿︶)_凸 ldx 
<ofan> wiiw: 只是个图片搜索的
<wiiw> ofan: 我也要写外挂
<gfrog> jyfl987: 胡子叔
<ofan> wiiw: 学学autoit就行了
<gfrog> jyfl987: 凶残的胡子叔
 * hoxily 轻轻地抚摸 ldx * 3 的脸, 眼中充满爱怜.
<jyfl987> ofan: 你找 xwinx 他以前做外挂的
<wiiw> ofan: 调用dll可以用ruby的
<ofan> wiiw: ruby不好用，这是针对gui程序的外挂
<ofan> 要很多交互操作
<wiiw> ofan: ruby可以控制鼠标移动和点击，我有代码
<ofan> 就用autoit/ahk这种东西才行
<ofan> wiiw: 那你要写很多基础代码的
<ofan> 比如查找窗口，坐标转换，搜索像素等
<wiiw> ofan: 就一行： http://www.cnblogs.com/forward/archive/2009/08/15/1546791.html
<kk> wiiw ⇪ ti: ruby控制鼠标 - foward.molly.宝儿 - 博客园
<ofan> wiiw: 不光是控制鼠标
<wiiw> ofan: 哦
<adam8157> roylez: hamo 刚吃饭去了
<wiiw> http://www.oschina.net/code/snippet_98523_3612
<kk> wiiw ⇪ t: ruby使用Win32API操作鼠标 - 代码分享 - 开源中国社区
<hamo> adam8157: 本草纲目说刚吃完饭就踢人对身体不好
<ofan> wiiw: 直接用winapi很麻烦
<wiiw> ofan: 哦
<ofan> wiiw: 看看autoit吧 http://www.autoitscript.com/autoit3/docs/functions.htm
<kk> ofan,啥网址y Functions
<ofan> http://www.blizzhackers.cc/viewtopic.php?f=236&t=490715 jyfl987
<kk> ofan,啥网址y Blizzhackers • View topic - Diablo III Offsets, Globals, Funcs, Structs, Classes, etc.
<ofan> jyfl987: 老外就是tm牛逼，连数据结构都逆向出来了！！！
<jyfl987> ofan: 这个好像不难啊 倒是 不过要也有好的辅助工具
<jyfl987> ofan: 我想知道 这个d3有没有防外挂的设计
<ofan> jyfl987: 要逆向工作原理很难的，帖子里还有一些算法的东西
<ofan> 估计都是些很有经验的游戏码农
<kk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu 无线网卡811m rt5370驱动装好以后还是无法上午 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=379631 那个Network device可以选ra0，就是我的rt5370，但是接下来不知道怎么搞了，下来一个wifi-radar，一直显示在连接， 是不是得配置其他的东西啊？ 比如说/etc/network/interfaces …
<jyfl987> ofan: 当然 但是数据结构是可以搞出来的 你要多抓几次包
<ofan> jyfl987: 这应该是直接dump的，不是网络包，网络传输的往往跟内存里的相差很多，序列化之类的
<jyfl987> ofan: 我说的抓包 不是只有网络传输那块
<ofan> jyfl987: 不是抓网络？ 那是啥
<jyfl987> ofan: 就内存dump 我说顺口了 一律叫抓包
<ofan> 貌似d3的二进制包都是没剪除符号表的
<jyfl987> ofan: :-) 这是老外没中国开发商有经验
<ofan> jyfl987: 赶紧搞搞你的虚拟机吧，过了暑假我就忙了
<jyfl987> ofan: en
<roylez> hamo: 蛋蛋又欺负你了
<pylaurent> imadper:  在不= =。
<pylaurent> imadper: 为什么  s/^\s+|\s+$//g  可以同时把开头和结尾的空格都去掉  or符号 |  不是应该只匹配左边或者右边么...
<hamo> roylez: 求加速贵摸HR啊...
<roylez> hamo: ...
<roylez> hamo: 你自己摸，我无能为力啊
<kk> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • 发生了一件更郁闷的事…… http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=379632 AMD的12.6正式版驱动发布了，把beta版驱动卸载掉换上正式版驱动，没想到重启后屏幕右下角竟然又冒出来一块膏药……竟然还显示“Unsupported hardware“，我这回是真的很郁闷……我是按照具体型 …
<adam8157> hamo: ...
<hamo> roylez: .
<hamo> roylez: 又搞基去了？
<david`> 被基搞了？
<hamo> adam8157: 我现在是各种找工作啊..
<david`> 上班时间这样也真是热闹。
<adam8157> hamo: ...
<david`> 老板一来，直接 C-x 0
<adam8157> hamo: 老罗免费送了我20小时全外教的小班口语课程
<adam8157> hamo: 刚在看上课录像, 我的声音怪怪的
<roylez> hamo: 搞你妹的基
<hamo> adam8157: 以后可以hangout一下听听你讲英语..
<adam8157> hamo: 我可以把我们班的美女们截屏给你看下
<hamo> adam8157: 还不赶紧...
<adam8157> hamo: 我没有G+啊 hangout个鬼
<hamo> roylez: PM
<adam8157> roylez: 你有G+?
<roylez> adam8157: 没
<roylez> adam8157: 根本就没开通这脑残的玩意
<adam8157> roylez: 嗯, 好的很
<adam8157> roylez: 无法忍受重度sns
<hamo> adam8157: 怪不得你没有妹纸..
<adam8157> hamo: G+都是gaoji吧...
<hamo> adam8157: 这年头没有SNS怎么搞妹纸...
<adam8157> hamo: 现实啊... 又不是二次元
<hamo> adam8157: 话说老罗为啥送你20小时？
<adam8157> hamo: 我们那美女中教送的, 这课原价小三千...
<roylez> hamo: adam8157 的妹子比你多，死蛤蟆
<roylez> hamo: 可见用SNS的都是卤瑟
<hamo> roylez: 你还说我...
<roylez> hamo: 我是教导你到正道上来
<hamo> roylez: 那就只能搞基了...我可不...
 * hamo lol
<adam8157> hamo: 上班, 不好意思开视频, 晚上截图你看看
<roylez> hamo: 搞基也是正道之一呢
 * adam8157 "13:42 < hamo> roylez: 那就只能搞基了...我可以不..."
<hamo> adam8157: 毛...篡改我的话...
<adam8157> hamo: 我是那么理解的
 * hamo afk
<roylez> ....
<roylez> 懦夫
<adam8157> roylez: 魔都热么
<hamo> adam8157: 坏蛋
<adam8157> hamo: 明天正式入职?
<adam8157> hamo: 喂!
<hamo> adam8157: 周三
<hamo> adam8157: linda果断抛弃了我啊...
<hamo> adam8157: 话说linda找到人没？
<adam8157> hamo: momo
<adam8157> hamo: no idea
<hamo> adam8157: 有新人去没最近？
<imadper> pylaurent: 笨, 肯定都替换的
<adam8157> hamo: 今天很多
<MeaCulpa> roylez: HP威武，博士1年，硕士2年，本科3年，在HP待, 领魔都户口...
<imadper> pylaurent: 谁告诉你, 一行只替换一次了..
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 无所不用其极了...
<imadper> mea
<hamo> adam8157: 那就看不出来了...有坐dev这边的没？
<imadper> MeaCulpa: 你现在没魔都户口?
<adam8157> hamo: dev在7楼
<imadper> MeaCulpa: hp有开发岗位吗?~
<MeaCulpa> imadper: ...
<hamo> adam8157: dev都搬7楼去了？这么happy...
<imadper> MeaCulpa: ...
<gfrog> hamo: adam8157 kvm devel都还在9楼呢
<gfrog> hamo: 入职？ 度娘？
<hamo> gfrog 嗯...卖身度娘了..
<adam8157> gfrog: hamo 只能去度娘了
<gfrog> hamo: 争取搞定度娘吧。
<adam8157> hamo: roylez gfrog MeaCulpa http://songshuhui.net/wp-content/uploads/2012/07/7925cd_thumb.jpg
<gfrog> adam8157: 他呀，真折腾。
<hamo> gfrog  搞不定...人家有主了...
<hamo> adam8157: 艹
<hamo> adam8157: 真恶心...
<adam8157> hamo: 松鼠会的科普文章!
<gfrog> hamo: 那搞定度娘她男人
<adam8157> gfrog: GNUdog http://www.10010.com/mall-web/busiNotice/content?noticeId=21015630  真TM傻, 我缴费都没法了, 估计过两天要断网
<kk> adam8157,啥网址y 北京联通业务系统割接公告
<sjd_zeus> 哇哈哈，ubuntu宿主，外加4个虚拟机玩游戏，爽呀
<gfrog> adam8157: 原来你也遇到了
<adam8157> gfrog: 去交宽带费
<gfrog> 断网了就投诉，投诉，
<gfrog> adam8157: 直接投诉到工信部
<gfrog> adam8157: 让败家联通赔你双倍时间的网费
<adam8157> gfrog: 系统也太二了, 就差说因为升级无法打电话了
<gfrog> ad
<gfrog> adam8157: GNUdog 不是去补卡都失败了嘛，
<gfrog> adam8157: 联通这个苦逼货，扶不起的阿斗啊
<adam8157> gfrog: 是啊
<adam8157> gfrog: 我手机还在用移动...
<Saiki> I knwo this is definaly the wrong place, but I really know no other way to get this info. Would anymoe mind telling me what an error says? (need the error translated to english)
<GNUdog> adam8157: 神一样的傻逼联通
<GNUdog> adam8157: 我似乎在weibo上看到了yanfu
<ofan> Saiki: what error?
<adam8157> Saiki: what error?
<Saiki> http://nsa30.casimages.com/img/2012/07/02/120702083406379115.jpg
<adam8157> GNUdog: 哦?
<adam8157> GNUdog: 你也有微博哦
<adam8157> Saiki: your version is too low, please quit and update
<gfrog> adam8157: 你也有微博哦？
<adam8157> gfrog: 没有.
<Saiki> adam8157: oh it's that headache again.. thanks
<GNUdog> adam8157: http://e.weibo.com/2298930370/yqywhnG88
<gfrog> adam8157: 那为神马要用也？
<kk> GNUdog,啥网址y 红帽中国的微博 新浪微博-随时随地分享红帽中国的新鲜事儿
<ofan> 微勃
<adam8157> Saiki: Why you use a chinese version?
<Saiki> adam8157: there isn'tan english one yet
<adam8157> GNUdog: lol... 我那张图上传后被twitter悄无声息的删掉了...
<Saiki> adam8157: it's a game, and I can play it in chinese. just can't read the startup errors is all
<ofan> 三国杀？
<GNUdog> adam8157: 不可能吧，twitter怎么会管你传什么
<GNUdog> 命名你自己删除的，赖twitter
<adam8157> GNUdog: 可能是因为有名字和编号
<cfy> GNUdog: 这没有推阿。。。
<adam8157> GNUdog: https://twitter.com/adam8157/status/208226103658160128  你能达到这种效果?
<kk> adam8157,啥网址y Twitter / adam8157: Certified as a Red Hat Cer
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 整天聊天，不写代码，怎么可能写得好代码？
<adam8157> GNUdog: 翻了半天没找到twitter的support邮箱...
<Saiki> adam8157: at least that's the easy error to fix :)
<adam8157> Saiki: :) good luck
<Saiki> adam8157: thanks :)
<adam8157> GNUdog: 要么是bug 要么是被删
<gfrog> adam8157: 你竟然看懂这老外在说神马了？
<GNUdog> adam8157: @support 啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 牛蛋蛋
<adam8157> gfrog: 看不懂, 乱答的
<sjd_zeus> 国内哪里的IP可以直接上youtube
<gfrog> adam8157: 丫要干嘛？
<adam8157> GNUdog: 要发推么... 不好...
<gfrog> adam8157: 我擦，这才是真牛，忽悠完了还能让人说“谢谢昂”
<stardiviner> 有谁知道python的descriptor是啥东东？
<adam8157> gfrog: lol
<gfrog> stardiviner: 我猜 google 一定知道
<stardiviner> gfrog: google了， 英文的不知道说什么。。。 python.org的也看了， 就是没弄明白， 估计是水平地的缘故
<gfrog> Saiki: aha, do you wanna to translate 'What an error' into Chinese?
<gfrog> Saiki: (I guess I get your point finally. :p )
<Saiki> gfrog: it was from, not to. and I have that resolved. thanks though
<adam8157> gfrog: He gives a screenshot to translate
<adam8157> gfrog: 我逗你玩的
<adam8157> gave...
<adam8157> offered
<namoamitabuddha> Saiki: englishman?
<adam8157> provided
<gfrog> Saiki: ok.. seems I have some understanding dys when reading English.
<Saiki> gfrog: no problem at all. I'm the foreigner in here, not you :)
<namoamitabuddha> @Saiki JOIN #ubuntu
<stardiviner> 有没有人有这种情况的？ GoAgent 上youtube， 但是不能上传？？？
<gfrog> Saiki: :p
<Saiki> namoamitabuddha: the error was in chinese..
<gfrog> adam8157: 牛蛋蛋
<cfy> iFvwm: 跪了。。。
<cfy> iFvwm: fifo读回来的数据不变化。。。。
<hamo> adam8157: 牛蛋蛋那
 * gfrog_working 开工干活写作业。
<namoamitabuddha> Saiki: In Chinese, who restrict you joining #ubuntu?
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: flush
<adam8157> hamo: 滚粗
<iFvwm> gfrog_working: 你要做成青蛙肉，肉体翻墙？
<Saiki> namoamitabuddha: I am already in #ubuntu
<iFvwm> cfy: 那数据完全不对？
<gfrog_working> iFvwm: 神！
<Saiki> namoamitabuddha: I cam in here to find out what a specific error said
 * gfrog_working 差点顺手在神后面打上马。。。
<adam8157> iFvwm: UPS can do that
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: man fflush
<cfy> iFvwm: 数据看不懂阿，我买的是 摄像头和fifo合在一起的
<cfy> iFvwm: ov7670+al422b
<iFvwm> adam8157: 你更嘎嘛说
<adam8157> gfrog_working: UPS can do taht
<adam8157> gfrog_working: UPS can do that
<iFvwm> cfy: 。。合体的？
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 牛蛋蛋
<adam8157> gfrog_working: 滚粗
<cfy> iFvwm: sscb(i2c)已经工作正常了，貌似读复位也正常，可就是不管我怎么改变ov7670寄存器的值,输出都不变的。。。
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 牛蛋蛋
<adam8157> ...
<iFvwm> ov的源码，不是到处都有嘛。干嘛还买这种的
<cfy> iFvwm: 是阿，要么自己制版
<cfy> iFvwm: 你说原理图？
<iFvwm> 可以直接操作ov芯片？
<iFvwm> 接口怎样的
<cfy> iFvwm: 是阿，sccb
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 不是linux
<iFvwm> 那fifo的接口，也组合在一起的？
<iFvwm> 给看下sch
<adam8157> iFvwm: cfy 是你小弟?
<cfy> iFvwm: 是阿，
<namoamitabuddha> Saiki: came in here?
<iFvwm> adam8157: 你不是收了 little_imadper?
<namoamitabuddha> Saiki: came here?
<adam8157> iFvwm: 他不归我管
<cfy> iFvwm: 最坑爹的是，fifo本来的WE是低有效。。结果合在一起以后，它的文档说WEN是高有效。。
<cfy> iFvwm: 我用万用表测测。。。
<iFvwm> adam8157: 那你正好收了 cfy
<adam8157> iFvwm: 不敢跟你抢
<Saiki> namoamitabuddha: I don't get what you are asking me
<hamo> iFvwm: 神你收了cfy?
<namoamitabuddha> Saiki: Well.
<iFvwm> 中文文档吧。别人抄错了而已。lol
<cfy> iFvwm: 不是阿，原理图
<iFvwm> 没。 cfy 是设置
<cfy> iFvwm: 他自己做的
 * adam8157 Only me get what Saiki said...
<namoamitabuddha> Saiki: Can you see any Chinese characters here?
<cfy> hamo: 没阿
<iFvwm> 那还写错/
<Saiki> namoamitabuddha: yes
<cfy> iFvwm: 我不知道，我测测。。。。
<iFvwm> 要对方给调试代码
<namoamitabuddha> Saiki: They are not only squares?
<cfy> iFvwm: 没我那芯片的。。。
<cfy> iFvwm: 有别的芯片的调试代码。。。
<iFvwm> 是不是WE是与非门啥的，合并的。导致低变高？
<Saiki> namoamitabuddha: I can see the chinese characters, I cannot post back in them
<Saiki> they appear as "???" when I try
 * slucx 学习scheme到底学啥？
<iFvwm> 有时候，可以2个信号组合控制，用了非门。导致WE改变/
<iFvwm> 导致接口改变
<cfy> iFvwm: 没连在一起。。。。难道。。。
<slucx> iFvwm, 你是搞什么的？
<namoamitabuddha> Saiki: Got it. Maybe a problem of encoding.
<iFvwm> 给我看原理图嘛
<cfy> iFvwm: 也许是吧，那就是高有效，文档应该没错。。。
<Saiki> namoamitabuddha: The problem was on a GUI, and not on text, thuse I could not provide myself a gisted translation even. I HAD to come to get it translated
<cfy> iFvwm: 只有引脚图。。。人家不给原理图。。。
<imadper> slucx: scheme... 学一个语言能学啥?
<iFvwm> 。。。这，你也敢买
<slucx> imadper, 嘿嘿
<cfy> iFvwm: 买了才发现。。。
<cfy> iFvwm: 人家不给。。。
<cfy> iFvwm: 要不给差评？
<slucx> cfy, 嘛？
<gfrog_working> adam8157: you're talent
<imadper> slucx: 不外乎是语法, 设计思想, 编程范式
<namoamitabuddha> Saiki: You can always try chinese.stackexchange.com
<iFvwm> 你以为是买液晶模块啊。除开非常稳定的，才可以不要原理图哦
<slucx> imadper,scheme应该主要就是要学思想吧大概
<Saiki> namoamitabuddha: and I would be completely silent at this point, but I have been asked more. my issue is resolved, I know what the problem is now. and I'm working to fix it as we speak
<adam8157> gfrog_working: 好忙啊 棍儿刮
<cfy> iFvwm: 看上去我不够强势阿
<imadper> slucx: 你知道呀, 那你要问的是什么?
<iFvwm> 之前就要谈好，现在只能硬头皮上。
<slucx> imadper, 我是感慨呢
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 想写周报，但是发现上周啥也没做啊。。。 //流汗
<imadper> ...
<namoamitabuddha> Saiki: I'm afraid when I go abroad and use other computers, they cannot display Chinese charactors well.
<cfy> iFvwm: 唉，苦了。
<adam8157> gfrog_working: same here.. finished none of my todos...
<slucx> imadper, 哈哈
<namoamitabuddha> slucx: 学过啥语言？
<slucx> namoamitabuddha, 没学过几个
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: scheme 啥思想来着？
<slucx> TT
<iFvwm> cfy: 一锤子买卖。你去发牢骚吧。说欺骗顾客。
<cfy> iFvwm: 嗯，我线问问他
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 不知道, 抽象?
<cfy> 先
<gfrog_working> adam8157: you attended google IO last week!!
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 递归? 高阶?
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: 那些 functional programming language 都有吧
<adam8157> gfrog_working: that? that is not my work...
<gfrog_working> adam8157: you attended google IO last week!!
<adam8157> gfrog_working: ...
 * gfrog_working 想睡觉。。。 每天都是特困生。。。
<kk> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • 把硬盘分区搞坏了＠＠＠应该怎么办啊。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=379641 把硬盘分区搞坏了＠＠＠应该怎么办啊。 统计信息: 发表于 由 e98156 — 2012-07-02 14:44
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 难道scheme能比common lisp或者haskell多思想吗?
 * slucx 汗
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: scheme 比 cl 多 call/cc
<slucx> namoamitabuddha, cl里木有call/cc?
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: 还有强制尾递归优化
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: call/cc是啥？
<slucx> namoamitabuddha，表示看call/cc看的晕晕的
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 强制尾递归? 还是强制优化?
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: 尾递归 -> 迭代。
<cfy> imadper: cl的实现基本都是尾递归优化的
<iFvwm> gfrog_working: 肾虚了？
<cfy> imadper: scheme是强制要求好像
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 是把你的递归优化成尾递归, 还是把尾递归优化成循环?
<cfy> imadper: 优化成循环
<imadper> cfy: 哦, 尾递归优化, 不是强制尾递归~ 那就理解了~
<cfy> imadper: 嗯
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: 优化成迭代。
<imadper> cfy: 我还以为真有个什么高端的东西, 能把递归优化成尾递归....
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 不一定能变成循环。
<slucx> 汗
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: 可能是部分迭代
<cfy> imadper: 哈哈
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: 例如：快速排序。
<imadper> cfy: 说个正经的, 我建立一个房间, 然后我就是op了吗?
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 有意思么.
<cfy> imadper: 是的。但是要没注册过
<imadper> cfy: 一辈子都是了?
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 有，这样的话快速排序的堆栈深度变成 log
<cfy> imadper: 要注册
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 最坏 log
<imadper> cfy: 用户?
<imadper> cfy: 还是注册房间?
<cfy> imadper: 房间
<imadper> cfy: ok, 我去搞一个~
<namoamitabuddha> 按照我的理解
<cfy> imadper: 有几种情况,有时候，你第一个进去。会有chanserv进来，把你的op拿掉的
<cfy> imadper: 因为别人弄过了
<imadper> cfy: 果然有
<imadper> cfy: 那怎么办?
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 去威海的话火车要多久啊？
<ofan> 快排写成迭代不会影响复杂度吧
<namoamitabuddha> call/cc 就是一个 pair，存当前环境以及当前执行到的指令。
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 堆栈深度。
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 需要随机选取pivot
<adam8157> gfrog_working: 直达的15, 青岛动车4-5
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 随机选择也是最坏 O(n)
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 但是尾递归优化后最坏 O(log(n))
<cfy> imadper: 用c-zh，或者联系联拥有者
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 你说快排？
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 严格的说，随机选择最坏 $\Theta(n)$.
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 对
<ofan> wut..
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: call/cc 在 ruby, haskell 里面都有，cl 里面貌似没
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 是干啥的，一句话解释下
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 都按big o来
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 从青岛算起还得4-5小时？
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 那还不如直接去青岛玩。。。
<cfy> adam8157: 怎么invite别人呢？irc里
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quicksort#Randomized_quicksort_expected_complexity  是这个？
<kk> ofan ⇪ t: Quicksort - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 威海好憋屈啊。。
<adam8157> cfy: op才能
<ofan> 还是说别的
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: O(g(n)) 只是说 存在常数 M 对任意 n 有 f(n) <= M*g(n)
<adam8157> gfrog_working: 在角落里, 交通就那样
<cfy> adam8157: 我知道，什么命令？/msg chanserv invite好像不能对人阿
<adam8157> gfrog_working: 不过飞机一天几班
<adam8157> cfy: /invite nick
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: f(n)=n 也可以说 O(n^2)
<cfy> adam8157: 能看到具体命令么。。。
<adam8157> gfrog_working: 青岛过去的话大巴车两三个小时吧
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 随便翻本，例如 clrs, taocp, cmath 都有说明 Big Oh
<adam8157> cfy: 那就是具体命令吧
<cfy> adam8157: 我就没。。
<slucx> cfy, 比如实现返回list中第一个负值，你怎么写？
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 难道我又记错了？
<cfy> slucx: cl么?
<slucx> 嗯
<cfy> slucx: (find-if (lambda (x)(< x 0)) '(1 2 3 -1 -4 2 3))
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 还有灰机？
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 查查机票去
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 想看海了，要么威海，要么大连。
<iFvwm> cfy: 你看，搞算法理论多适合。你让疼疼招你去当phd吧。
<slucx> cfy, find-if是嘛？
<adam8157> gfrog_working: 当然有灰机...
<cfy> iFvwm: 可是这个代码很实际阿
<iFvwm> 可以上升成理论嘛
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: O-notation 这东西领域非常广，数论、微积分什么的里面都有。
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 我说快排那个
<cfy> slucx: 还有loop写法 (loop for i in '(1 2 3 -1 -4 2 3) until (< i 0) finally (return i))
<ofan> 算了 洗洗睡了
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 你想
<cfy> iFvwm: 我要哭了。。
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 无论多坏的情况
<cfy> iFvwm: 我都没说要原理图。人家根本不理我
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: qsort(l,r) 做完那个循环之后
<cfy> iFvwm: 下次要谈好再买
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 就是搞出来一个 m，然后两边做 qsort(l,m-1) 和 qsort(m+1,r)
<slucx> cfy, 表示cl不需要call/cc
<ofan> namoamitabuddha: 基于排序最小是O(nlog n)
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 我说堆栈深度
<ofan> 奥
<namoamitabuddha> ofan: 基于比较……
<namoamitabuddha> slucx: 不需要 call/cc 这话什么时候似乎都适用。
<iFvwm> cfy: 额。这可悲了。你被坑了。
<cfy> iFvwm: 唉
<alvin_rxg> @vibbow: 我擦，谁发明的把C++叫C艹...
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 我发明的
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 就好象你写 C 代码，用 goto 不
<alvin_rxg> ö_Ö
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 现在表示无所谓
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: ?
 * adam8157 用goto 也用setjmp和longjmp
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 现在表示要被电子弄死了
<namoamitabuddha> setjmp 和 longjmp 主要用在 co-routine 上吧
<ofan> c没coroutine
<hamo> roylez: 我现在都混到要去混#ohm了...
<hamo> adam8157: gfrog_working 你们要去青岛？
<ofan> 额
<gfrog_working> hamo: hahh?
<gfrog_working> ad
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 在邮箱里翻了翻，看起来weekly report还看得过去。。。
 * hamo 求e开头那个过期那个词怎么拼写...
<gfrog_working> hamo: expire?
<namoamitabuddha> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coroutine#Implementations_for_C
<kk> namoamitabuddha ⇪ t: Coroutine - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<hamo> gfrog_working: 么么哒...cc adam8157你懂得..
<namoamitabuddha> 提到了用 setjmp, longjmp 进行
<gfrog_working> hamo: ....
<adam8157> hamo: cc给我干啥
<hamo> adam8157: 么么哒...
<iFvwm> adam8157: 你真把这，当邮件看了啊。你职业病嘛。
<adam8157> iFvwm: 啥?
<cfy> iFvwm: 哭了
<hamo> adam8157: 他还过来不了？
<adam8157> hamo: 谁
<iFvwm> cfy: 小事。
<hamo> adam8157: 你居然忘了 么么哒 这位？
<hamo> adam8157: qianhong
<iFvwm> adam8157: cc你，都在意。
<iFvwm> 整天cc你
<adam8157> hamo: 他是momo...
<ofan> 基情 都开始当众 么么了..
<adam8157> iFvwm: ...
<adam8157> hamo: 他估计要去US了
<hamo> adam8157: 难道没跟你说过么么哒...
<iFvwm> cc也是基情的表示
<hamo> adam8157: 读书？
<adam8157> hamo: 我不小心知道了什么
<adam8157> hamo: 工作吧
<adam8157> hamo: 有那个可能
<hamo> adam8157: 嚓...这么流逼...
<adam8157> hamo: 咱俩loser啊
<hamo> adam8157: 嗯嗯...太loser了...
<iFvwm> roylez: hamo 和 adam8157 最近走得太近了。
<adam8157> iFvwm: 神...
<hamo> iFvwm: 神...
<ofan> 什么时候把证办了
<adam8157> hamo: 我下回要上的那课, 外教相当帅气, 介绍给你?
<ofan> adam8157: 神马课
<adam8157> ofan: 口语
<hamo> adam8157: 介绍给 ofan 吧....他都主动了...
<adam8157> hamo: ofan 在US, 用得着么
<ofan> adam8157: hamo 你俩很有默契
 * adam8157 耻辱
<imtxc> 有什么软件可以同步google task呢？ thunderbird不行啊。
 * hamo 无语
<ofan> 认命了吧
 * gfrog_working 为神马睡的越多越困呢。。。
<kk> 新 Arch发行版 • 你們的gnome 3系統設置裡面左手持鼠標選項正常不？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=379642 最近右手關節有點疼，改左手握鼠標 但是系統設置裡面那個鼠標設置一點沒用啊 點了left-handed，毫無反應，按理說左右鍵應該翻過來的 我重啟過後都沒用啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 La …
<gfrog_working> 大概我屋子密闭性太好了，睡多了氧气不足，反而变傻了。
<cfy> gfrog_working: ...
<iFvwm> gfrog_working: 说了你是肾亏了
<gfrog_working> iFvwm: 神...
<ofan> iFvwm: 一眼就看出来了
<adam8157> iFvwm: 一针见血
<hamo> adam8157: 读写锁，是说写锁被拿了以后，只要不释放，读一定拿不到是把？
<adam8157> hamo: 应该是吧
<hamo> adam8157: 你知道闰秒的bug吧？
<adam8157> hamo: 知道, 调整方式不同引起死锁
<hamo> adam8157: 调整方式不同？
<adam8157> hamo: 58 59 59 0 vs 58 59 60 0
<hamo> adam8157: 不是...NTP协议的IEEE标准严格要求后者，因为前者会导致两个相同的timestamp
<hamo> adam8157: 就是我刚才说的读写锁的问题
<hamo> adam8157: 我准备写篇文章
<adam8157> hamo: 老内核用的前者, 不是么
<hamo> adam8157: 不是
<adam8157> hamo: hah?
<hamo> adam8157: 当然...我已经跟了一边代码了...
<adam8157> hamo: 啧啧
<hamo> adam8157: 等着看我的文章吧...lol
<adam8157> hamo: 64bit 地址空间有没有必要写?
<gfrog_working> hamo: 你都跟文章联系上了？
<hamo> gfrog_working: 不是我的文章，是我的马伊琍...
<hamo> adam8157: 啥？
<adam8157> hamo: 我说这个话题有没有意义写
<hamo> adam8157: 当然...也算内核debug的过程分析啊...
<david`> 谁给推荐支股票？
<adam8157> hamo: https://lkml.org/lkml/2009/1/2/373
<kk> adam8157,啥网址y LKML: Chris Adams: Re: Bug: Status/Summary of slashdot leap-second crash on new years 2008-2009
<hamo> adam8157: 嗯...就是这个call trace
<gfrog_working> hamo: http://www.newsmth.net/nForum/#!article/LinuxApp/862046?au=fxtian 你动作慢了。
<kk> gfrog_working,啥网址y 水木社区-源于清华的高知社群
<adam8157> hamo: 下面有分析
 * gfrog_working 擦，这破标题，真tm恶。。。
<hamo> gfrog_working: adam8157 其实xtime_lock是个读写锁...是因为先申请了写，然后ktime_get又申请读才发生的死锁...
<adam8157> gfrog_working: 水木确实高知, 只不过是相对大众说的, 稍高而已, 里头二货也不少
<hamo> gfrog_working: adam8157  我看了很多文章，貌似都只是说了个锁...
<adam8157> hamo: 犇
<hamo> adam8157: 滚粗...
<adam8157> hamo: 犇
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 有高知也被各种二货淹没了
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 所以joke才成了最学术的版面
<cfy> iFvwm:
<cfy> iFvwm: .
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 因为二货本身就是joke啊
<cfy> iFvwm: 不公开的设计。。。
<cfy> iFvwm: 我找到作者了。。。
<cfy> iFvwm: 比taobao客服好多了。。。
<hamo> roylez: 高富帅又去搞基了？
<cfy> hamo: 你难你了
<cfy> hamo: 你难了
<iFvwm> cfy: 啥。几个芯片组合，也叫设计，还不公开？
<iFvwm> 随便测绘，就出来了的
<kk> 新 服务器基础应用 • 放在linkcloud云主机上的游戏服务器需要备案吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=379647 部署一个nodejs的游戏服务器，端口不是80， 这样需要备案吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 fc007 — 2012-07-02 15:45
<cfy> iFvwm: 是阿，不就是，一个场信号，复位么
<iFvwm> 你去呸下他
<cfy> iFvwm: 要不是，学校垃圾一样的制版，也不用外面去买。。
<cfy> iFvwm: 算了吧
<iFvwm> 额。学校搞制版啊。
<iFvwm> 可以去商业公司搞啊。
<cfy> iFvwm: 学校不给钱
<iFvwm> 我这熟悉的，基本不要钱。做样板。
<iFvwm> 哦
<cfy> iFvwm: .....
<cfy> iFvwm: 因为你要批量阿。。。
<cfy> iFvwm: 我那怎么可能不要钱。。。
<iFvwm> 我才不批量。
<iFvwm> lol
<cfy> iFvwm: ...
<cfy> iFvwm: 当初蛋疼选EE cc adam8157
<iFvwm> 通常吧。制版找附近的。批量都找另外的。
<iFvwm> 啥选。
<hamo> cfy: 你这为啥要cc adam8157?
<ofan> 吃醋了？
<iFvwm> lol
<cfy> hamo: 你可以去搞个op
<iFvwm> adam8157 喜欢被cc
<cfy> hamo: 因为 adam8157 也是EE阿
<iFvwm> ~
 * hamo 不说话了...多说多错...
<cfy> iFvwm: EE
<iFvwm> 啥隐晦的意思
<cfy> iFvwm: ee
<iFvwm> hamo: 乖了
<iFvwm> archl: 你出来不
<archl> iFvwm: 去哪里？
<archl> iFvwm: 。。。叫adam么
<iFvwm> archl: 那svg的切园，搞得定不。
<iFvwm> 英文不好表述，要不我去那边房间问了。
 * gfrog_working 又在台球桌那发现蛋蛋了。 cc hamo 
<iFvwm> gfrog_working: 给蛋蛋命名一个球。
<iFvwm> 比如叫黑8蛋蛋。
<iFvwm> 英式，美式？
<archl> iFvwm: 切一块放大就好了啊。
<gfrog_working> iFvwm: 美式
<iFvwm> archl: 你切完，给我行吧。
<iFvwm> 那就叫黑8蛋蛋
<archl> iFvwm: 哦。你切吧，这个windows没有inkscape
<archl> iFvwm: 我装了每日版的结果总卡死
<iFvwm> nnnd 不是没切出来嘛
<archl> iFvwm: 怎么错了？
<iFvwm> 我这台本本，都不敢开。内存不足的啊
<iFvwm> 开了，卡死卡死的
<iFvwm> 不是路径，不能布尔操作吧。好像是这。
<iFvwm> 转换不出来路径
<iFvwm> 打散打散，还是转换不成路径。
<archl> iFvwm: 诶。乱乱乱
<iFvwm> archl: 你现在啥工作？搞win机器
<archl> iFvwm: 我没工作啊。
<archl> iFvwm: 你给我个把
<hamo> iFvwm: 求神介绍工作...
<cfy> hamo: .....
<cfy> iFvwm: ee
<cfy> iFvwm: 笔记本啥牌子？啥型号
<iFvwm> archl: 我们广告公司招人。
<iFvwm> cfy: asus a8j
<archl> iFvwm: 你现在在广告公司了。。。
<cfy> iFvwm: 哦。
<gfrog_working> hamo: iFvwm 神还兼职HR？
 * gfrog_working meething.
<iFvwm> 对啊。没一个业务的广告公司。
<archl> iFvwm: 哦。
<archl> iFvwm: 去看看
<iFvwm> archl: 带业务来。给你当总经理。
<archl> iFvwm: 带业务。。。
<archl> iFvwm: ee是董事长？
<iFvwm> 不带也可以
<iFvwm> 先搞定切园。lol
<iFvwm> 我是估计有些技巧没看到。不可能要我一根一根的去切。
<cfy> iFvwm: 额。
<cfy> iFvwm: 我说了下，店家给的代码有错误。。。
<cfy> iFvwm: 他直接生气了。。。
<cfy> iFvwm: 问题在于真的有错误。。。在对保留的地址写数据
<cfy> iFvwm: 这是什么意思？
<archl> iFvwm: 等几十分钟我回家去
<archl> iFvwm: 30分钟？
<imadper> adam8157: 你登陆之后, 怎么获得op权限? 用的什么命令?
<hamo> imadper: /msg ChanServ 我要当op!!!
<hamo> imadper: 你试试行不？
<imadper> hamo: /cs后面接什么?
<zodiac1111>  /msg ChanServ 给你吃薯片,我要当op
<iFvwm> cfy: 保留地址？
<cfy> iFvwm: 对
<cfy> iFvwm: 16 RSVD XX – Reserved
<imadper> hamo: ....
<iFvwm> 你看原版，是保留地址？
<iFvwm> 芯片原版pdf
<cfy> iFvwm: 比如这个，地址是15,名称是RSVD,默认是XX,读写是--,解释是保留
<cfy> iFvwm: 看的就是原版的压
<cfy> iFvwm: 不是中文翻译的
<iFvwm> 这难说的。有些特殊寄存器，是不公布的。但是有用。
<cfy> iFvwm: 不过，写过去倒是没报错,还是能用的
<imadper> 恩, cfy 确实
<iFvwm> 有些甚至，在不同的事情，功能不同。
<cfy> iFvwm: 嗯，说不定人家有关系吧。。。可是我怎么办。。。
<imadper> cfy: 不一定是错了, 可能是多一种mode
<iFvwm> 你当然是瞎子。这无疑的
<iFvwm> 对方应该跟你解释啊
<cfy> iFvwm: imadper: 那人不理我了，额。。。
<iFvwm> 那你骂他。
<imadper> cfy: 拉黑了
<iFvwm> 这服务太差了
<cfy> iFvwm: 唉，我他说店家的代码错了。。。。求代码
<imadper> cfy: 别听ee的, 小心给你寄大便过来
<cfy> iFvwm: 那人直接火了，说我有才。。。都没用成功，就说别人错了。。。
<iFvwm> imadper: 你给我地址。
<NiuBiShanShan> ls
<cfy> iFvwm: 唉，不是店家
<iFvwm> cfy: 你可怜了。你目前太弱势。
<imadper> iFvwm: ....
<cfy> iFvwm: 店家的客服都不理我。。。
<imadper> 拉黑了, 给差评就行了
<iFvwm> imadper: 你准备送你礼物。别想歪了。
<cfy> iFvwm: 这是作者，我估计是有认识的
<iFvwm> cfy: 你们老师，在这期间，可以起点作用不。
<imadper> iFvwm: 呵呵~ 啥时候给看看崽崽的照片~
<cfy> iFvwm: 没作用能起吧
<iFvwm> imadper: 那明天发
<iFvwm> cfy: 辅导啊
<imadper> iFvwm: ok
<cfy> iFvwm: 老师都不出现。。。
<cfy> iFvwm: 没事。实在还有问题。。。我弄个马甲，去论坛问好了。。
<iFvwm> cfy: 那你骂 tenzu。你们这帮叫兽。lol
<iFvwm> cfy: 应该各种论坛，有蛮多现成的。
<imadper> iFvwm: 主席, 我建立了个房间, 怎么认证自己是管理员呀?
<imadper> iFvwm: 我叫错了...
<iFvwm> imadper: 你要申请啊
 * imadper ....
<imadper> iFvwm: 我申请房间了呀
<cfy> iFvwm: 那个人设计了。好像都不懂的
<cfy> iFvwm: 电子嘛
<iFvwm> 要考察。比如房间一直有人挂。
<cfy> iFvwm: 感觉电子的，都不太一样。虽然都差不多的东西
<iFvwm> cfy: 啥
<imadper> iFvwm: 然后, 我每次都是/cs recover才能恢复自己的权限
<imadper> iFvwm: 我现在是founder
<cfy> iFvwm: 虽然东西差不多，但总有些不一样的地方。。。
<iFvwm> imadper: 过了考察期，才是正式的
<imadper> iFvwm: 哦, 那我现在怎么办?
<iFvwm> cfy: 额。看乱了。啥意思
<imadper> iFvwm: 每次进去之后都是recover?
<iFvwm> imadper: 一直挂。不断线。挂20天
<cfy> iFvwm: 算了，吃饭去
<iFvwm> 多找几个bot进去
<cfy> iFvwm: 没用的
<imadper> iFvwm: ... 好吧...
<cfy> iFvwm: 可能那个房间一直每人进
<cfy> iFvwm: 说不定连帐号，人家都不要了。。。
<imadper> cfy: 不会的
<cfy> iFvwm: lisp-cn就是这样
<cfy> imadper: 参考lisp-cn
<cfy> imadper: 我联系所有者，没理我。。
<iFvwm> 要有人养的。
<yappy> help me! make: *** /lib/modules/3.0.4/build: No such file or directory.  Stop.
<imadper> cfy: 没事, 我拉几个人过来.
<yappy> 我该安什么?　这个build 指向 /usr/src/linux-3.0.4 为空，没安。
<imadper> iFvwm: 在考察期间, 如果我每次登陆之后想成为op, 都要recover吗?
<yappy> 只有/usr/src/linux-headers-3.0.4/
<hamo> imadper: 你搞到op了？
<yappy> 没有 /usr/src/linux-3.0.4, 我该安什么？
<imadper> hamo: 不是这里的...
<imadper> cfy: 所有者估计都不管那里了
<cfy> imadper: 是呀
<cfy> iFvwm: 搞电子的都那么坑爹么。。。。
<cfy> imadper: 我感觉码农要好些吧
<imadper> cfy: 好多了~
<cfy> imadper: EE有点依赖器材。
<imadper> cfy: 有点儿依赖神油
<cfy> imadper: ee下班了。。。
<cfy> imadper: 饿死了。。吃饭咯
<imadper> cfy: 恩, bye~
<hamo> adam8157: 我居然收到了龙芯的邀请...要不要去嗫？
<adam8157> hamo: 你说呢
<adam8157> hamo: 你是多想被鄙视...
<adam8157> hamo: 龙芯办公室都供奉着腊肉, 你能忍受?
<hamo> adam8157: 自打来了百度...我觉得我已经没有下限了...
 * hamo lol
<xiaomo> 供奉腊肉?
<NiuBiShanShan> ..
<adam8157> hamo: 节操啊
<hamo> xiaomo: 龙芯的人都是吃货...所以要供着腊肉...
<NiuBiShanShan> 小心查水表
<xiaomo> hamo: 好吧...
<adam8157> hamo: 龙芯的boss信奉腊肉主义啊, 腊肉精神长腊肉精神短的
<roylez> hamo: 蛤蟆
<hamo> roylez: 出来的真是时候...
<hamo> adam8157: 有耳闻...
<adam8157> hamo: so...
<adam8157> SKing: 你是?
<hamo> adam8157: 你懂得...
<adam8157> hamo: 而且保守主义者不大可能接受gaoji, 你懂得
<hamo> adam8157: 这个倒不担心，我相信我能引导他们...
<SKing> adam8157: i'm stifler
<adam8157> Stifler: ...
<adam8157> hamo: 加油!
<pylaurent> imadper:    人呢= =。
<pylaurent> imadper:   不在一个时区啊...
<imadper> pylaurent: 咩?
<pylaurent> imadper:    |  竖线左右都会被替换？
<imadper> pylaurent: 谁告诉你一行只匹配一次了
<pylaurent> imadper:   怪怪的
<imadper> pylaurent: 行首匹配了之后, 行尾重新匹配的呀
<pylaurent> imadper:  = =。
<pylaurent> imadper:   哦  罪过罪过...
<pylaurent> imadper:   嗯先去吃饭...
<adam8157> hamo: 收到免费小班课的课表了, 嘿嘿
<imadper> pylaurent: 恩, 好
<imadper> adam8157: 壕还要免费的东西
<adam8157> imadper: 硬给我的...
<\rs> 有免费饭吃？哪里
<cfy> \rs: ...
<imadper> adam8157: ... 壕~
<adam8157> \rs: 小瑞...
<imadper> \rs: 我去找你之后, 我就有免费的吃了~
<\rs> adam8157: 这里的饭我已经没法下咽了
<imadper> \rs: 让你当初不去中大
<adam8157> \rs: 出门左拐 醉爱时尚  江浙沪口味
<imadper> \rs: 中大的饭堂+新天地各种吃得!
<imadper> huntxu: 让你当初那么早就走了, 后来新天地开了之后, 各种吃得!
<zerta> 广州的中山大学？
<zerta> 中山大学大学城校区，吃的不算多
<imadper> zerta: 俄罗斯的中托夫司机大学
<\rs> adam8157: 离住宅区太远
<zerta> 呃。。。
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://www.wenxuecity.com/news/2012/07/01/1851781.html
<kk> roylez,啥网址y 就任香港新特首 40萬港人怒吼：梁振英下台(组图) - wenxuecity.com
<adam8157> roylez: 香港, 沦陷了
<roylez> adam8157: 下班
<adam8157> roylez: 啧啧
<adam8157> hamo: 你也下班了?
<iFvwm> imadper: 发了
<imadper> iFvwm: 恩, 收到了~
<imadper> iFvwm: 你又没见到过我, 怎么知道比我帅~
<kk> 新 服务器基础应用 • postfix如何防止用户发送大群组邮件 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=379659 问几个postfix设置上的问题 假设我在邮件服务器上有1000个用户 并把这1000个用户加入一个组里，名字为group 还把100个人同时另外加入了group2这个组 问题1 Code: 如何限制，发送给group@domain.com …
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 尼玛..Cisco NX-OS 4.x 不让重定向到文件
<adam8157> iFvwm: imadper 你俩互发照片呢啊...
<iFvwm> imadper: 小孩子，一直就这样教育的。 lol
<imadper> adam8157: 不是, 神崽的照片
<imadper> iFvwm: .... 囧....
<archl> iFvwm:  好了。不知道是不是很懒。
<archl> iFvwm: 首先，你那个必须 combine才能割
<iFvwm> 难道你还要影响小孩子的心情不成。
<iFvwm> :D
<adam8157> archl: 罗杰好
<archl> adam8157: 阿当好。
<iFvwm> combine? 我是打散
<iFvwm> 你切好。直接给我算了。
<archl> iFvwm: 什么？是哪个啊，不是放大镜的？
<imadper> iFvwm: 算了, 我还是以后负责给他找片子看吧
 * adam8157 饿了
<imadper> iFvwm: 不过你这字够丑的
<iFvwm> 下角的表格，切成园的。
<imadper> adam8157: 还不下班???
<iFvwm> imadper: 难道你还要和小孩子比字写得好？ lol
<adam8157> imadper: 还早
<imadper> iFvwm: 那个明显是你写的好不好!
<imadper> adam8157: ....
<iFvwm> 我才不会这样写字呢
 * adam8157 ee写的是天书
<iFvwm> 我写几个，给你看？
<iFvwm> adam8157: 破蛋蛋
<imadper> iFvwm: 不用了, 肯定是你让神崽写, 写完之后给我看, 那肯定写的比你写的好看
<iFvwm> 下角的表格，切成园的。放到放大镜的里面的嘛。 archl
 * adam8157 ee才是折腾帝
<iFvwm> imadper: ... 啥逻辑哦
<imadper> iFvwm: 就是吃定了你写字丑, 你儿子写字漂亮这个逻辑!
<iFvwm> 好吧。我也希望这样。
<archl> iFvwm: 好吧。
<imadper> iFvwm: 下次让他写`我比我爸爸帅`
<archl> iFvwm: 比爸爸帅
<iFvwm> 这倒是也可以。年轻都帅些
<archl> iFvwm: 让他说，我爸爸这么像我！
<iFvwm> archl: 还不去切啊。
<archl> iFvwm: 不是发了么
<iFvwm> 额。
<iFvwm> 发哪里了
<archl> iFvwm:  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=379613
<kk> archl ⇪ ti: inkscape 切不出网格了 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<archl> iFvwm: 对不？
<iFvwm> 对啥。你没附件啊
<iFvwm> 罗杰。你。。。
<iFvwm> 赶紧
<archl> iFvwm: tar 的无法上传了
<archl> iFvwm: 传了个zip
<archl> iFvwm: 奇怪啊。
<archl> 叶子
<iFvwm> 额
<iFvwm> 乱码。
<iFvwm> 打不开
<adam8157> iFvwm: 今天你还没下班, 或者, 没上班?
<iFvwm> 在家啊
<iFvwm> archl: 乱码呢
<archl> iFvwm: 。。。你发的我下载也下载不对呢。
<archl> iFvwm: 额。乱码？是真的压缩包啊。
<iFvwm> 全?????。不能释放
<iFvwm> 我的tar.gz啊
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 裆
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 铛~
<adam8157> iFvwm: å¼±
 * gfrog_working 错别字害死人
<adam8157> gfrog_working: ... 你别发嗲
<gfrog_working> adam8157: ...
<adam8157> gfrog: 今天没有健怡
<iFvwm> ？啥药？ adam8157
<adam8157> iFvwm: 还乱码, 弱
<gfrog> adam8157: 上午有，我抢了2瓶。
<iFvwm> 咱们lin下，就是弱。我说啥药。健怡？
<iFvwm> 你们居然吃药
<adam8157> iFvwm: 健怡可乐
<iFvwm> 这名字的？
<gfrog> adam8157: 我发现冰箱里的饮料都含巨量的钠，以后不能再喝了。。
<iFvwm> 基情药？
<adam8157> gfrog: 含钠怎么了
<gfrog> adam8157: 钠吃多了难道不是容易高血压？
<adam8157> gfrog: 瞎扯
<gfrog> adam8157: 反正钠摄入多了不是啥好事
<palomino|working> 流行病学和临床观察均显示食盐摄入量与高血压的发生密切有关，高钠生如可使血压升高，而低钠饮食可降低血压。
<gfrog> adam8157: 我记得有个啥钠多了如何钾多了如何来着
<adam8157> gfrog: 那是人体的渗透系统
<palomino|working> 据流行病学研究,钠的摄取量与高血压罹患率成正比,
<gfrog> adam8157: 跟血压有关的
<adam8157> gfrog: 说实话, 破马贴出来的这个一看就不是真实实验数据, 拼凑出来的文字而已, 不可信
<gfrog> adam8157: 那科学松鼠会呢？
<adam8157> gfrog: 有这个?
<gfrog> http://songshuhui.net/archives/58298 adam8157
<kk> gfrog,啥网址y 科学松鼠会 » 吃盐越多越健康？
<palomino|working> http://www.foodmate.net/law/usa/172686.html
<kk> palomino|working,啥网址y §101.74 健康声称：钠与高血压的关系(Health claims: sodium and hypertension)_美国_国际法规_政策法规_食品伙伴网
<gfrog> adam8157: 目前来看，高盐饮食与高血压之间的正相关关系仍很明确。医学界的主流意见仍提倡低盐饮食以预防高血压及其并发症。对于普通人而言。每天摄入的氯化钠应在6克以下，每日钠离子摄入量应少于100mmol。
<gfrog> adam8157: 直接看结论。 中间有各种理论的解释，有支持的有反对的，不过总的来说高盐跟高血压是相关的。
<adam8157> gfrog: 哦...
<huntxu> imadper: perl里，匹配不出现abc的行的正则怎么写，突然忘了
<adam8157> huntxu: 糊涂徐看完球赛没上班/
<adam8157> huntxu: grep -v
<palomino|working> 我天天就靠低钠盐了 , gfrog
<palomino|working> 要不血压更高了 , gfrog
<huntxu> adam8157: 靠，说了要perl
<gfrog> palomino|working: 高钾了也没啥好处。。。
<adam8157> palomino|working: 低钠盐, 盐还能低钠?
<palomino|working> 能，用钾替代钠
<gfrog> adam8157: 低钠盐实际就是钾盐
<archl> iFvwm: 。。。你的编码？
<palomino|working> 大概有1/3的氯化钾
<imadper> huntxu: if not
<archl> iFvwm: 那么我该怎么发呢。
<pylaurent> huntxu:     if not
<iFvwm> archl: 你改英文名嘛
<adam8157> 钾盐? 咸的?
<palomino|working> 一样是咸的
<gfrog> adam8157: 吃过草木灰嘛？
<imadper> huntxu: 或者 m/[^abc]/ ?
<adam8157> gfrog: 吃那个干啥...
<palomino|working> 钾可以防止高食盐摄入引起的血压升高，对轻型高血压更具有明显的降压作用
<gfrog> adam8157: 那玩意就是咸的
<pylaurent> imadper:   去上班了没
<adam8157> gfrog: 你为啥吃那个
<gfrog> adam8157: 例如偷土豆烤的时候粘到土豆上神马的。。
<imadper> pylaurent: 还没呢
<archl> iFvwm: done
<archl> gfrog: 方便面佐料啊
<gfrog> archl: @@
<imadper> pylaurent: 这两天先玩一玩~
<adam8157> gfrog: hah? 我也考过, 从来没觉得是咸的...
<pylaurent> imadper:    你应该奇怪为什么我没去军训的= =。
<huntxu> imadper: pylaurent 不要if not
<huntxu> imadper: /[^abc]/不是一个词组，是按字符来的
<huntxu> imadper: 貌似加括号也不幸
<gfrog> adam8157: 你烤的火候不够。
<imadper> huntxu: $a = abc
<imadper> huntxu: $a = 'abc' 然后[^$a]不行吗?
<adam8157> huntxu: !abc 难道不是么...
<adam8157> !(abc)
<adam8157> 有[]就变成字符不是词
<imadper> adam8157: 哦~
<pylaurent> ^((?!abc).)+$  ？
<gfrog> adam8157: 竟然会perl， 牛蛋蛋
<iFvwm> archl: 咋是带边的。怎么切的。
<adam8157> gfrog: 正则嘛
<Runn_> 求学perl
<imadper> Runn_: ....
<archl> iFvwm: 嗯嗯。应该把边去掉哦。
<gfrog> adam8157: 正则俺也不会，写不明白
<pylaurent> imadper:   if ($a =~ ^((?!abc).)+$) 
<archl> iFvwm: 那么就取消边就好了
<iFvwm> 一堆路径组合？
<adam8157> gfrog: 略懂
<archl> iFvwm: 对
<iFvwm> 组合了，就不能交集了啊
<kk> 新 Wine及其分支 • udown 无法运行 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=379660 http://bugs.winehq.org/show_bug.cgi?id=31098 我已经汇报上去了，但这是我第一次报bug，没有经验。希望大家给一点建议，谢谢。 顺便问问，有人wine 优蛋成功过吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 endle — 2012-07-02 18:08
<huntxu> iFvwm: 神，perl模仿grep -v
<iFvwm> 直接grep
<iFvwm> grep ! /abc/
<iFvwm> archl: ..
<iFvwm> 吃饭后，说过程啊。别跑了。 archl
<adam8157> iFvwm: 吃好喝好哈
<archl> iFvwm: 。
<adam8157> huntxu: awk '!/regex/' 也行
<huntxu> iFvwm: adam8157 说了要perl肯定有原因啊...
<adam8157> huntxu: 所以应该就是!/foo/吧
<\rs> huntxu:  perl -lne 'print unless /abc/'
<shellex__> 肚子好饿
<hamo> adam8157: 我才没下班
<hamo> adam8157: 我又不是电车男
<imadper> \rs: 他不要not什么的, unless估计也悬
<huntxu> \rs: unless能用一早就用了
<huntxu> ?!搞定 = =
<imadper> huntxu: ?!是环视不?
<huntxu> imadper: 不被xxx跟着
<huntxu> 上面 pylaurent 最接近了
<imadper> huntxu: 恩
<\rs> imadper: 表示右边不匹配。粗看上面同学给的例子错了
<imadper> \rs: 不会被贪心吗? `?`
<huntxu> imadper: 文档王道
<cfy> 哪有re?
<huntxu> imadper: 我想要的是(?<!abc)$
<huntxu> imadper: 匹配不跟着abc的结尾
<imadper> huntxu: 你这是前面没有abc的意思
<huntxu> imadper: 我的abc刚好在行末 = =
<cfy> 我竟然错过了re讨论。。。。。
<imadper> huntxu: 不一定是跟着的, 只要$这行前面没有abc就行
<imadper> cfy: 哈哈~
<\rs> huntxu: p x
<\rs> huntxu: perl -lne 'print unless /abc$/
<cfy> \rs: perler
<krfantasy> 弱弱的问，windows下和linux下的ascii码是不同的吗？
<cfy> krfantasy: 一样的
<krfantasy> cfy: 那我今天在windows命令行下试一个打印汉诺塔的程序，结果全乱套了
<pylaurent> imadper:    我我我   我还在看正则.....
<cfy> krfantasy: 换行符不一样
<cfy> krfantasy: 一个是\r\n，一个是\n
<huntxu> imadper: 跟着的哦
<huntxu> imadper: 像这样 echo "abc/bcd" | perl -ne 'chomp; if (/(?<!abc)$/) {print $_;}
<cfy> \rs: 少了个'
<krfantasy> cfy: 哦，原来如此
<imadper> pylaurent: 我都给忘了
<imadper> huntxu: 不是吧, 我去查查去, 我记得环视不用跟着吧
<cfy> imadper: 谁在问？
<cfy> imadper: 要啥功能？
<pylaurent> imadper:    我刚看过去有印象...
<imadper> cfy: 胡须哥问得
<iFvwm> archl:
<imadper> pylaurent: 我的书还没到, 托运真慢
<cfy> huntxu: !/abc/吧
<imadper> cfy: 打倒!
<cfy> imadper: 为啥？
<archl> iFvwm: 神
<imadper> cfy: 要是一个not就能用了, 早就讨论出来了,  还会用到环视?
<cfy> imadper: 那，我想想，可能复杂些
<iFvwm> huntxu: 你咋了。
<cfy>    1186:<huntxu> imadper: perl里，匹配不出现abc的行的正则怎么写，突然忘了
<cfy> imadper: 就是这么写啊....
<imadper> cfy: 然后我跟他说了, if not 他说不行呀~
<iFvwm> archl: 说下过程吧。那表格，咋变路径的
<Drocula> CyrusYzGTt: 好久不见啊 大姐
<iFvwm> cfy: 这 huntxu 我更他说了。他可能不知道perl自带grep
<cfy> iFvwm: imadper: % echo 'abc\ndef'|perl -lne 'print unless /abc/'
<archl> iFvwm: 全选，combine
<iFvwm> perldoc -f grep 自己看。多灵活的。 huntxu
<iFvwm> archl: combine是组合？
<iFvwm> 组合，就不是路径了啊
<pylaurent> imadper:   你运了多少书
<imadper> pylaurent: 五十多斤
<cfy> huntxu: iFvwm: imadper: % echo 'abc\ndef'|perl -lne 'print unless /abc/'
<iFvwm> archl: 是不？就是说ctrl-g吧
<cfy> huntxu: 怎么不行
<imadper> cfy: 不知道他什么需求
<iFvwm> cfy: 你老带ne
<cfy> iFvwm: 不用pe用啥？
<iFvwm> 省掉太多过程。lol
<cfy> iFvwm: 哦。。。
<archl> if
<huntxu> cfy: 有需求
<archl> iFvwm:  ctrl + k
<iFvwm> 我估计那家伙是需要去数组
<cfy> iFvwm: 忘了怎么展开了。。。
<iFvwm> archl: 我看看
<iFvwm> 这是啥。热键。菜单是哪个呢
<iFvwm> 菜单里面没热键
<I-0> is elite proxy has some life time ?
<archl> iFvwm: 你的gtk都坏了么。。。
<kk> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<archl> iFvwm: 菜单项右面经常有。或者你用了gtk主题透明了看不到？
<I-0> please speak in english
<I-0> is elite proxy has some life time ?
<iFvwm> Ctrl +K 	combine paths 网页有说明。菜单不知道哪个
<I-0> i think you people know more about proxy
<archl> iFvwm: 点菜单右面应该有额
<I-0> Please tell me ........  is elite proxy has some life time ?
<iFvwm> 右边？
<iFvwm> 中文菜单哦。翻译有错误的那。“路径”-‘合并’？
<iFvwm> 虽然翻译成了“粘贴”
<iFvwm> nnnd 这错误一直没改。
<iFvwm> 是不
<iFvwm> nnnd 应该是这个。
<pylaurent> imadper:   50多斤  要不要这么多书...= =。
<archl> iFvwm: 。。。
<archl> iFvwm: 我因为inkscape都不用中文了。
<iFvwm> 然后。使用交集？也不对啊
<iFvwm> 现在倒是路径了。
<cfy> imadper: 小x是谁？
<cfy> imadper: 公共主页上其他管理员出现了？
<cfy> iFvwm: ...
<iFvwm> archl:
<iFvwm> 咋又跑了
<archl> iFvwm: ？
<archl> iFvwm: 。
<roylez_> hamo: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/68377b29jw1dugd5amc9fj.jpg
<archl> iFvwm: ？
<iFvwm> archl: 路径了。合并了。咋切
<archl> iFvwm: 直接切？
<iFvwm> 全试过了。切不出
<iFvwm> 不就切成圆形嘛
<iFvwm> 放一个园上去，也变成路径。填充，然后交集，切没了
<cfy> ee在作图？
<iFvwm> 你别是自己画的吧。不是切的？
<cfy> roylez: 挑食
<iFvwm> cfy: 改矢量化
<archl> iFvwm: 是画了个圆
<iFvwm> 不填充，只边缘？
<archl> iFvwm: 确实画了个，不过另外，就是哪个网格你需要解除组。 ungroup
<iFvwm> 额，还这？
<iFvwm> 解除不了。都合并了啊。
<iFvwm> 解除无效果
<hamo> roylez_: 凹凸man
 * roylez_ (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) hamo
 * roylez_ ( ‵□′)───C＜─___-)||| hamo
<archl> iFvwm: 额。发现也不行了。
<archl> iFvwm: 刚才是怎么回事呢。
<iFvwm> 反正现在我这是2个路径了
<iFvwm> 只是布尔操作都不对头
<iFvwm> archl: 嘛。你也忘记了？
<psychologe> hei
<archl> iFvwm: 好像是 stroke to path
<archl> iFvwm: 这样就成了
 * hamo 收拾东西回家...
<iFvwm> 额。
<archl> hamo: 蛤蟆
<archl> roylez_: crawl 过头了
<iFvwm> 成了。
<iFvwm> 那不是不要合并嘛
<iFvwm> 我重做一次。
<hamo> archl: ?
<archl> hamo: 哈魔
<archl> hamo: 只是闲着，你别管我
<iFvwm> archl: ungroup到最散，笔廓转路径，合并，然后交集。总结下。
<kk> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • Enemy Territory: quake wars出现贴图错误 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=379667 intel开源驱动还是有点悲剧，好不容易解决了 Couldn't load image的问题，游戏又有贴图错误，根本没法看。文件拷贝都是对的，不然也进不了游戏。请问有解决办法吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 sg …
<iFvwm> 这翻译得，出交流障碍
<archl> iFvwm: 恩。。。
<archl> iFvwm: 使用者去翻才行。
<stardiviner> hi, guys.
<zerta> ｈｉ
<zq_> 怎么没有人说话？
<roylez_> zq_: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac369888
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 这才是真正的兄弟啊！！！！！！ - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<alvin_rxg> 话
<tenzu> roylez_: 主席万岁
<hamo> roylez_ 主席君今几点会啊？lol
<roylez_> hamo: 9
<roylez_> hamo: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac369852
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 【考古】李金斗，李建华瞎眼向广告 - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<hamo> roylez_ 就一个？
<roylez_> hamo: netapp放假一周
 * hamo 太没天理啦...
<roylez_> hamo: netapp的逻辑是，既然很多人国庆节要请假休息，干脆咱都不上班了，所以休一周
<iFvwm> arch
<alvin_rxg> archloch
<alvin_rxg> *arschloch  =.=
<iFvwm> cfy: 看矢量化的效果。http://imagebin.org/219181
<roylez_> huntxu: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac369158
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 这样也能把歌曲名猜中 - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<cfy> iFvwm: 。。。。
<kk> 新 Wine及其分支 • 求教PlayOnLinux的配置问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=379674 1,打开PlayOnLinux，点击configure设置一个新的配置文件，如何将在win中已安装好的游戏或程序加入到新的配置文件中？ 2,在PlayOnLinux或wine下有没有像ldd一样的命令来检测一个WIN程序调用了那些dll文件？ 我是win …
<cfy> iFvwm: 我终于吧100多个寄存器看完了。。
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 多少个寄存器？
<iFvwm> 看图。
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 115个
<cfy> iFvwm: 看了
<iFvwm> 看啥破寄存器。lol
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 这么少？
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 这么少？哪里有更多的
<cfy> iFvwm: 唉，不看不行啊
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 每个寄存器多少 bit
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 8
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 少的很啊
<iFvwm> namoamitabuddha: 你要比啥。
<iFvwm> lol
<namoamitabuddha> mmix
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: mmix有多少？
<iFvwm> 通用cpu，没一个寄存器比microprossor的复杂的。因为mcu必须每一个位都懂。
<cfy> iFvwm: cs的不会懂ee的苦
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 288 个 64-bit 寄存器
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 每每都不一样么？
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 什么意思
<cfy> 	RRST_SetVal();
<cfy>   	RRST_ClrVal();
<cfy>   	Cpu_Delay100US(1);
<cfy>   	RRST_SetVal();
<cfy> ...
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: There are 256 general purpose architectural registers in an MMIX chip, designated by $0 through $255 and 32 special physical architectural registers.
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 这算什么？!
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 我加法没加错吧
<cfy> iFvwm: 唉，我都还没说freescale的有多少寄存器T_T
<iFvwm> cfy: lol
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 如果有一亿亿个通用寄存器，也比不过啊
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 你想要怎样的寄存器
<Songtao> 嗨
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 其实那里共有201个寄存器，每个功能都不一样
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 怎样的功能
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 有时候每一位都不一样
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: ov7670搜吧，技术文档
<iFvwm> 支持 cfy
<Songtao> 我卡到这了，谁能帮我一下，我需要把旧硬盘ubuntu 移到新硬盘上，我应该怎么做？
<iFvwm> cfy: 你要支持我啊。
<cfy> iFvwm: 怎么支持
<Songtao> 光驱不好使了，没办法重装
<namoamitabuddha> Songtao: 拷贝过去
<iFvwm> inkscape的文档，没看过，也能画这样好了。和Perl一样。零碎的看点。
<iFvwm> 厉害吧。
<cfy> iFvwm: 我拿起了689页的文档。。。继续看。。
<iFvwm> 你个书虫子。lol
<cfy> iFvwm: 为了找停时钟的寄存器。。。
<Songtao>  namoamitabuddha:, 在详细点啊，新硬盘，我如何分区？
<iFvwm> pdf搜索
<iFvwm> RTC?
<iFvwm> 经验告诉我，是这词
<namoamitabuddha> Songtao: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?p=872293
<kk> namoamitabuddha ⇪ ti: [原创]将Ubuntu系统复制到另一个硬盘或U盘 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<Songtao>  namoamitabuddha: 谢谢了，这就去看看
 * tenzu 拜神拜大仙
<cfy> tenzu: 大仙是谁？
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 不会写代码，再多寄存器也没用，嘿嘿。
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 对我，我只是凑凑，搭积木一样
<tenzu> cfy: 你们都是
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 不能和cs比的
 * hamo 拜叫兽
<cfy> 没有电子，cs就是个渣
 * tenzu 看看主席有没有帽子
<iFvwm> cfy: cs是啥
<cfy> iFvwm: 计算机科学
<iFvwm> tenzu: why
<iFvwm> 额。老忘记这
<cfy> iFvwm: 烧写器好烫好烫。。。
<tenzu> iFvwm: 右边的是svg
<iFvwm> 那不对
<namoamitabuddha> 也可以理解成 counter-strike
<iFvwm> tenzu: momo
<iFvwm> 下次做精细点，让你看不出。 tenzu
<tenzu> iFvwm: 我随便一猜
<iFvwm> @@
<\rs> adam8157_away: hamo: Remote Authentication Dial In User Service (RADIUS) 有没有意义
<cfy> \rs: 。。。。
<namoamitabuddha> cfy: 。。。。「
<cfy> \rs: 这不是我寝室里用的么。。
<iFvwm> 最近老有响一声的诈骗电话。是不是要公布号码。nnnnd
<namoamitabuddha> iFvwm: 就是 1s 都不到的那种
<namoamitabuddha> iFvwm: 估计是啥新技术吧
<cfy> iFvwm: 公布吧
<iFvwm> 是啊
<namoamitabuddha> iFvwm: 我手机上通话记录被这种沾满了
<roylez_> tenzu: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac369158
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 这样也能把歌曲名猜中 - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<iFvwm> 1xx58031932
<iFvwm> 一百次不到的机会啊。攻击这号码。
<Songtao> namoamitabuddha， 我的光驱不好使了，进入不了live  CD，可以用旧硬盘启动，然后按那些步骤做吗？
<namoamitabuddha> Songtao: 任意
<namoamitabuddha> iFvwm: 智能手机是不是能写个程序，实现这种拨号立马挂断的功能？我看手机号码都不同的，不知道是在电脑上的程序生成的随机号码还是我说的那种。
<hamo> roylez_: ...
<roylez_> hamo: 嘛？
<hamo> roylez_:  没有上次的基情视频好看...
<roylez_> hamo: ....
<roylez_> hamo: 也不错了
<hamo> roylez_: 神呀！
<iFvwm> namoamitabuddha: 这容易啊
<iFvwm> hamo: ...
<iFvwm> 蛤蟆，你真强大
<hamo> iFvwm: ...
<roylez_> hamo: 你干啥了？
<roylez_> hamo: 跟神基了？
<hamo> iFvwm: 神，是那个视频让我不知不觉的呼唤你
<roylez_> hamo: 神都说你强大...
<hamo> roylez_: 这说明我是真的强大...
<namoamitabuddha> iFvwm: 我不清楚智能手机的功能究竟有多强大
<iFvwm> hamo: 别和我扯关系。你和乐乐搞。
<hamo> iFvwm: 我不合他，他有阿蛋和酷胖了
<iFvwm> namoamitabuddha: 那些app安装的时候，不是都说明了。让软件控制通话啥的。说明有接口啊。
<iFvwm> 判断振铃，很简单的
<iFvwm> hamo:
<namoamitabuddha> iFvwm: 抱歉，我没智能手机，偶尔借别人的玩玩不会给我装 app 的。
<__iamaichao> 哇塞 竟然有93人！
<BigOne> 这边有人用Opera的么？
<iFvwm> namoamitabuddha: 。去找一个富婆。要多少送你多少。
<alvin_rxg> __iamaichao: few than 10 r active
<namoamitabuddha> BigOne: iFvwm
<BigOne> 估计这里用Firefox的人比较多吧
 * hamo chrome用户骄傲的飘过...
<BigOne> namoamitabuddha: 貌似我这边用Opera上WebQQ一直有问题阿
<namoamitabuddha> iFvwm: 我干啥要？智能手机能上 vim？
<__iamaichao> ;-)
<namoamitabuddha> BigOne: 问 iFvwm
<iFvwm> namoamitabuddha: 额。看你那种智能。当然有可以的
<BigOne> hamo: chrome 感觉更像个半成品吧。
<__iamaichao> 我也是Opera上webqq有问题，还有看youku也看不了
<iFvwm> BigOne: 有人用，没问题。只是我不用webqq
<zerta> 嗯。opera上webqq实在蛋痛
<hamo> BigOne: 现在挺好的啊
<iFvwm> nnnd 你youku都看不了。自己找原因去。
<namoamitabuddha> iFvwm: 问题在于没有 keyboard 啥的 vim 跑起来双不？
<BigOne> __iamaichao: 哎，貌似我这边就是能收消息，但发不了。
<iFvwm> namoamitabuddha: 高级的嘛。带usb host的。外接键盘可以不
<zerta> BigOne: 我也如此
<namoamitabuddha> iFvwm: 那重的很，还叫手机么？
<iFvwm> 谁说重了。
<__iamaichao> 话说你们怎么再要说的华前面加一个名字？例如：BigOne:你好
<zerta> BigOne: 会提示消息发送失败云云
<iFvwm> 薄膜键盘，投影键盘。 namoamitabuddha
<BigOne> zerta: 我觉得可能是Opera自带浏览器的安全问题引起的吧，我用Firefox就正常的。
<namoamitabuddha> Vim Touch
<namoamitabuddha> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=net.momodalo.app.vimtouch
<kk> namoamitabuddha ⇪ ti: Vim Touch - Google Play 上的 Andr​​oid 应用
<BigOne> __iamaichao: 我这边用的是emacs，输入名字中的一部分，然后tab一下就好了。
<kk> 新 启动和引导 • Thinkpad X201i装12.04，启动时等待时间长，按ctrl+c就继续启动了，不知为何？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=379680 如果启动时不按ctrl+c，几分钟后还是那样。画面是在UBUNTU字样下面几个点滚动。 查看日志，也没发现有什么异常。 统计信息: 发表于 由 rocky22 — 2012-07-02 2 …
<iFvwm> .你蛋痛不
<__iamaichao> WebQQ常常收不到消息，但是查看消息记录才发现有信息过来
<__iamaichao> BigOne: 明白了
<BigOne> Opera感觉用起来还是比较舒服的，但是总有点兼容性的问题
<BigOne> 那这边有用fvwm的么？
<cfy> BigOne: 神以前用
<BigOne> iFvwm: 你估计用的是fvwm吧/
<BigOne> cfy: 你用？？
<cfy> BigOne: iFvwm
<BigOne> cfy: 我觉得fvwm还是不错的，我现在就在用啊，没说得那么难。感觉比openbox用起来灵活性高点。
<cfy> BigOne: 用sawfish的路过
<namoamitabuddha> BigOne: 用的舒服就成
<BigOne> namoamitabuddha: 那是那是～，就像有些人喜欢vim有些人喜欢emacs
<namoamitabuddha> BigOne: vim 和 emacs 不是一个层面上的事情
<BigOne> namoamitabuddha: 这话怎么说？
<zerta> KDE党路过
<namoamitabuddha> BigOne: vim 主要是 editor
<namoamitabuddha> BigOne: emacs 比较综合
<BigOne> namoamitabuddha: 那你用的是什么？
<namoamitabuddha> BigOne: 你看他们用 emacs 几乎啥都用 emacs
<namoamitabuddha> BigOne: vim 几乎只是用来编辑用的
<BigOne> zerta: 觉得KDE和Gnome都有些庞大的感觉。
<BigOne> namoamitabuddha: 用emacs上IRC的飘过～
<Saiki> well that figures.. how long ago did adam8157 leave?
<cfy> Saiki: 18:16
<zerta> BigOne: 我半个月前从gnome3转到了KDE
<\b> alvin_rxg: 昨天更新内核过之后，今天什么都巨慢
<__iamaichao> adam8157_away
<alvin_rxg> \b: ubuntu?
<xiaomo> vim 想上 irc 的话问题也不大 ...
<Saiki> cfy: abd what time is it now?
<\b> alvin_rxg: fedora .. 上次转 btrfs 时候重装了
<Saiki> and*
<BigOne> zerta: 这要看你的理念了。如果喜欢轻量级的话，还是自己配比较好。
<alvin_rxg> \b: 好吧。。
<__iamaichao> zerta: KDE感觉不习惯。。。
<\b> alvin_rxg: 今天运行个 metapost 要半天， 运行个 gnuplot 也要半天....
<zerta> BigOne: 我用过将近一个月的xfce4.10
<\b> alvin_rxg: 到后来连一边解码 ape 一边切换桌面都做不过来了..
<alvin_rxg> \b: 回到了幾年前？
<BigOne> zerta: 我用了几年Fvwm和OpenBox
<namoamitabuddha> \b: metapost?
<zerta> BigOne: 感觉比gnome3好用
<BigOne> zerta: 现在主要都是用fvwm
<Saiki> cfy: would you mind looking ta one thing for me?
<\b> alvin_rxg: 什么几年前?  几年前还是比较快的啊。除了启动慢
<zerta> http://susepaste.org/73934480   KDE4.8+opera 12.01
<cfy> Saiki: 你能看懂中文么？
<\b> namoamitabuddha: ?
<alvin_rxg> \b: 呃……那就是回到了 linux 剛出生的年代？
<Saiki> cfy: I don't speak chinese
<\b> alvin_rxg: 。。。我重启一下试试
<\b> Saiki: you can but you dont ...
<cfy> Saiki: oh,what do you want?
<Saiki> \b: No, I cannot
<cfy> Saiki: can you understand my poor english
<Saiki> cfy: http://nsa30.casimages.com/img/2012/07/02/120702030734718860.jpg  can you tell me what is repeating with different ids?
<\b> alvin_rxg: 我重启一下试试
<Saiki> cfy: your english is fine
<cfy> Saiki: at left buttom?
<Saiki> cfy: it's at 521 now  (I think I might have hit something wrong lol)
<Saiki> no, the text, botton left
<\b> alvin_rxg: 慢死了， 一边解码 ape 一边打中文都打不过来
<Saiki> oh, sorry, yes. at the bottom left
<alvin_rxg> \b: ;)
<cfy> Saiki: it say the server will be closed in xxx seconds
<\b> alvin_rxg: top 和 free 都没啥异常。暂时没找到原因。
<Saiki> LMAO I sut it down on accident
<Saiki> thanks
<alvin_rxg> \b: 那懷疑是 x 的原因吧。
<Saiki> shut*
 * lainme 傻了，刚报完bug发现是自己的问题
<cfy> lainme: ....
<\b> alvin_rxg: 不晓得。重启试试
<Saiki> that's what I get for not googling what I was lookign for
<Saiki> to chinese, no big deal.from is another story..
<alvin_rxg> Saiki: u an american, play chinese game?
<Saiki> alvin_rxg: long story. can we just leave it at that?
<Saiki> I'm using server files that are updated in chinese
<alvin_rxg> Saiki: ok, is there anyone going to translate that poor game into english?
<alvin_rxg> x_X
<Saiki> um... donno. I can play in chinese, that's not the issue
<Saiki> I just have to take the time to memorize the admin functions
<alvin_rxg> ===.===
<Saiki> ?
<Saiki> besides, there's blood in the chinese version :)
<iFvwm> lainme: 经常有这情况的。
<cfy> iFvwm: lainme: 看上去ee习惯了
<cfy> iFvwm: 哦，，，， lainme ee有傻傻的客户
<iFvwm> 啥
<\b> alvin_rxg: 重启了还是很慢。 暂时找不到原因， top 和  free 都正常，也没有什么 IO 占资原。等论文写完了再仔细排查一遍
<BigOne> iFvwm: 你用的是fvwm么？
<cfy> iFvwm: 客户啊
<cfy> BigOne: iFvwm 以前用
<BigOne> cfy: 好吧，那现在他用啥？
<cfy> BigOne: iGnome
<cfy> BigOne: iFvwm->iGnome
<iFvwm> BigOne: 是啊。
<BigOne> cfy: 那为什么他不改一下名字呢？
<cfy> BigOne: 你胆敢管 神。。。
<cfy> iFvwm: 我看不下去了。。。
<iFvwm> nick是碰运气才改的
<__iamaichao> any difference between iGnome and Gnome?
<BigOne> iFvwm: 其实我觉得，fvwm对我来说问题比较大的是窗口最大化。
<cfy> __iamaichao: iGnome is iFvwm ,and Gnome is ....
<__iamaichao> something like Eclipse and myEclipse?
<cfy> __iamaichao: iGnome is just a nickname.....
<__iamaichao> cfy: Got it.
<iFvwm> BigOne: 不记得有问题。除开你有tray软件，设置不对。
<maplebeats> ee改名了》？
<namoamitabuddha> Saiki: You understand Chinese?
<BigOne> iFvwm: 我的意思是，比如你某个窗口最大化了，关掉之后，再打开的时候窗口状态又会恢复到普通状态，但是大小还是最大化的。
<iFvwm> 关闭软件后？
<BigOne> iFvwm: 是阿。貌似是因为fvwm不保存窗口状态引起的
<Saiki> namoamitabuddha: no, but if you're refering to the game it's jst an update. I know most of it already
<iFvwm> 那是软件自己的事情啊。本来fvwm就不记录这
<iFvwm> 软件自己乱设置ewmh属性
<namoamitabuddha> Saiki: So Chinese is all Greek to you?
<BigOne> iFvwm: 恩～
<Saiki> namoamitabuddha: more or less. I would say chinese.. but that'd be redundant
<Saiki> namoamitabuddha: if I understood chinese. you think I would have shut down my server? lol
<maplebeats> what's the meaning of redundant
<iFvwm> 这假洋鬼子是谁啊
<Saiki> maplebeats: pointless
<BigOne> iFvwm: 说不定人家是被迫做假洋鬼子呢
<iFvwm> 不会是蛋蛋在练习口语吧
<__iamaichao> iFvwm: 。。。。
<namoamitabuddha> maplebeats: He doesn't want to waste time saying Chinese, which he is not familiar with.
<BigOne> iFvwm: 记得我有一次中文输入法没搞定，结果就只能用E文请教了
<iFvwm> BigOne: lol
<namoamitabuddha> maplebeats: 我发现我刚才脑子有问题了。
<__iamaichao> 有些IRC上外国人多一些，只好用英文聊
<maplebeats> namoamitabuddha: ah?
<namoamitabuddha> maplebeats: 和你说都用英文了。
<maplebeats> nnd，我又忘了我没过四级 555555555
<BigOne> iFvwm: 然后我就被逼无奈得作了 假洋鬼子
<cfy> maplebeats: ....
<namoamitabuddha> Saiki: Why do you come here? Is there any problem that remains?
<Saiki> namoamitabuddha: to say chinese is like chinese (whish it is, I don't understand it) is a poinltess statement
<BigOne> maplebeats: 在高科技面前，四级暴弱了
<cfy> namoamitabuddha: 他认识adam...
<Saiki> I came to thank adam8157 for his help, but since he's away...
<__iamaichao> adam8157
<adam8157> Saiki: i am here, you are welcome
<__iamaichao> adam8157_away:
<iFvwm> 蛋蛋有啥谢的。你感谢主吧。
<Saiki> oh, you snuck back on me :)
<iFvwm> 翻译
<namoamitabuddha> Saiki: Do you know momoserv?
<Saiki> namoamitabuddha: I don't use it
<namoamitabuddha> Saiki: memoserv
<namoamitabuddha> Saiki: /msg memoserv help
<Saiki> namoamitabuddha: I know how to, I just don't use it
<Saiki> well.. I shall take my non-speaking self out of here then. I thank those of you who helped me. it means alot
<__iamaichao> getting quiet...
<Songtao> ？
<__iamaichao> !
<Songtao> 哈，还在线
<__iamaichao> 该睡觉了吗，怎么没什么人说话
<__iamaichao> Songtao: 你好
<BigOne> __iamaichao: 我来说句话
<Songtao> 你好
<__iamaichao> 聊天室木有QQ群激情……
<BigOne> __iamaichao: 为什么？
<__iamaichao> BigOne: 因为可能明天来我就不认识你了
<__iamaichao> 要么你换了马甲，要么我换了。。
<BigOne> __iamaichao: 好吧，话说我这个用户名是注册的.
<hamo> test
<kk> hamo, .. ..  ㍭ 
<__iamaichao> BigOne: 但是加入你忘记了密码，或者换了电脑，或者邮箱也忘了，或者用户名被人顶了
<Songtao> 如原系统挂接在/media/disk，新的硬盘分区挂接在/media/disk-1 
<Songtao> 这是什么意思？
<BigOne> __iamaichao: 好吧，但我觉得这个名字不错应该不会再换了
<Songtao> 我在按这个步骤考系统：
<Songtao> 将新的硬盘或U盘接上，用Ubuntu的光盘启动，进入LiveCD系统 
<Songtao> 打开一个命令行终端，运行sudo gparted给新的硬盘分区，一般要两个分区，一个分区做根文件系统，一个swap分区 
<Songtao> 将原已安装Ubuntu系统的硬盘分区和新的硬盘或U盘的根分区挂上，如原系统挂接在/media/disk，新的硬盘分区挂接在/media/disk-1 
<Songtao> 在命令行终端中运行sudo cp -a /media/disk /media/disk-1拷贝系统 
<Songtao> 运行ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid查询新的分区的uuid，包括swap交换分区，记下这些uuid 
<Songtao> 修改新分区下面的/boot/grub/menu.lst和/etc/fstab文件里面的内容，将新分区的uuid替代原分区的uuid 
<Songtao> 运行以下命令更新grub 
<kk> Songtao:. .., 有刷屏嫌疑, 请勿Flood，超过5行贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q78s
<BigOne> Songtao: 我是觉得，挂上分区之后，用完以后一定要及时删掉。
<Songtao> 有人指点一下吗？我卡到这了
<BigOne> __iamaichao: 话说，我曾经做过最让我一身汗的事情是～，把win32下的分区挂在用户目录下，然后删掉用户的时候连用户的目录一起删掉了，那就意味着～win32分区上的数据也全都没了。
<Songtao> 我用旧硬盘启动，给新的硬盘分完区了，然后如何挂接两个硬盘，和考贝 ？
<__iamaichao> BigOne: 哎，我干过的事情最牛鼻的就是在Linux下跑了VM，然后满心希望用这个VM代替Linux，后来发现读取文件的速度慢得令人发指，我忽然醒悟过来，然后删掉了这个VM，然后，尼玛的老子的数据全没了
<MeaCu1pa> Lol
<BigOne> __iamaichao: 怎么个让人发指呢？
<__iamaichao> BigOne: 这个我就不理解了，但是测试过，写了一些文件操作的程序，在VM里运行，并且读取VM里的Windows路径的数据如:C:\\aa.txt和在主系统Lnux里读去文件的速度是完全不同的。。。
<__iamaichao> 一个程序在win VM里跑半个小时，在主系统Linux中只需要7、8分钟
<__iamaichao> 可能是VM特殊的压缩了文件吧，不清楚
<BigOne> __iamaichao: 好吧，其实我觉得可以用wine完成很多事情了
<__iamaichao> BigOne: 用过一次wine，印象很不好，以后不会再用了
<BigOne> __iamaichao: 用wine跑过魔兽争霸，貌似效果不错。
<__iamaichao> BigOne: 现在就是qq的问题头疼点，webqq经常丢失信息，平时干活交流又都是qq哎
<__iamaichao> BigOne: 没试过Linux上跑win的游戏
<BigOne> __iamaichao: 你有几台电脑
<__iamaichao> one……
<BigOne> linux下记得有QQ的吧
<Songtao> web qq
<Songtao> 别的不好使
<BigOne> linuxQQ
<__iamaichao> 恩 有Linux qq，但是好友显示不全
<BigOne> 官方的好像
<Songtao> nope
<Songtao> 占坑用的，
<Songtao> 官方的就是占坑用的，早就不好使了
<__iamaichao> Songtao: 对的
<BigOne> 额还有一个坑爹的办法
<BigOne> 就是用linux跑android程序，然后跑android的QQ
<__iamaichao> BigOne: 哈哈，我倒见过用虚拟机的Unity跑qq的。。。
<ercvi> \b: hi
<\b> ercvi: hi
<BigOne> __iamaichao: 效果如何？
<ercvi> \b: 猜猜我是谁
<__iamaichao> BigOne: 还行吧，配置低的话会卡，都是权衡之计啊。。。
<\b> ercvi: 不用猜了，你是 LOL
<ercvi> \b: ...
<__iamaichao> ercvi: 出门就被人发现马甲了，以后还怎么混
<BigOne> __iamaichao: 以前有lumeQQ貌似现在已经不行了
<ercvi> \b: 我现在是中移动的铁杆用户了，因为只能用它了，
<Songtao> 有人知道， /etc/fstab 是干什么的吗？
<BigOne> Songtao: 是用来设置分区挂载的
<\b> ercvi: 有手机的娃真好 。还能挂 irc
<MeaCu1pa> 我擦大空调坏了，只好蜗卧室看片子
<__iamaichao> 下了，睡觉，88各位 BigOne
<ercvi> \b: 今天刚回家，可惜家里没拉网线，又没有wifi能用，so只能把手机插本本上，用手机的网络了
<BigOne> __iamaichao: 睡吧，乖宝宝。哈哈哈
<ercvi> \b: 这是本本在挂，不是手机
<\b> ercvi: 嘿，都放假了
<ercvi> \b: 流量烧不起，估计就能挂挂irc,现在连网站都不敢上
<\b> ercvi:  至少我用 huspa 或者 umts 很不稳定，干脆后来就不用了
<ercvi> \b: 今天刚考完，然后就放了，对了，你快回来了吧
<\b> ercvi:  我每个月看天涯，禁止图片，都还能用超流量
<\b> ercvi: 1GB 每月的流量
<ercvi> \b: 我只有30MB的小流量，-_-“”“”
<\b> ercvi: 快了，回来之前要把后事都处理好。最近两天都在赶着处理
<\b> ercvi: 神马网络，只有30MB...
<\b> ercvi:  我手机每月免费 100MB 流量...
<ercvi> \b: 中移动。。。
<\b> ercvi: 超了怎么办？ 限速还是交钱?
<ercvi> \b: 中移动说50块钱人民币给500MB
<zerta> 用联通3G吧！
<ercvi> \b: 你估计我在这挂一个小时irc会消耗我多少流量，
<BigOne> ercvi: 在中国，使用移动通讯就是在烧钱。
<ercvi> 我怕我连irc都挂不起呀
<ercvi> \b: 超了是超1MB/1RMB
<\b> ercvi: 应该不多， irc 还是比较省的
<BigOne> \b: 但是貌似ping和pong还是比较频繁的
<zerta> 还是联通3G的好，超出了1MB 0.3元
<\b> ercvi: 我用超流量后， 56kB/s 的速度， 挂 irc 绰绰有余
<ercvi> \b: 就怕有苦B的程序后台更新或后台运行联网程序，我也不知道
<zerta> ercvi: 你什么手机啊？
<\b> ercvi: 就算我当时 56kbit/s 满速，你要挂上 6000 多秒钟，才能用 30MB
<ercvi> \b: 怎么查下我现在所有正在联网的程序，我怕netstat -tup不准
<\b> ercvi:不知道手机怎么查..
<ercvi> zerta: 三星非智能机
<zerta> 三星Anycall系列？
<ercvi> \b: 我现在是在用ubuntu，只是把手机插本上，让本走手机的网络而已
<Songtao> 大大帮忙！！，需要把ubuntu 从一个硬盘，移到另一个硬盘
<zerta> 我的N9可以做无线热点给电脑上网。不过很费流量就是
<ercvi> zerta: 嗯
<ercvi> 非智能机
<\b> ercvi: 那就 netstat 吧。。怎么会不准？
<ercvi> 直接插本上就能用，据说是ubuntu的内核有它的驱动，所以直接插上就能用
<\b> ercvi: 或者用 nmap 查查自已哪些端口开着
<ercvi> \b: nmap...我没下那东东
<zerta> 我手机还可以蓝牙连接电脑，给电脑共享网络
<\b> ercvi: 那就看 netstat 吧
<ercvi> \b: 我netstat出来了写http连接，可是我只在系统内打开了个irssi,没打开浏览器，不知为什么会有http连接
<\b> ercvi: 有什么其它服务用了 http 了吧？什么天气，农历，pastebin 之类的
<ercvi> \b: tcp        0      0 Freja:35557             zaurac.canonical.co:www ESTABLISHED 1868/http
<ercvi> \b: 这是个神马东东，zaurac.canonical.co可惜我没流量去登录
<\b> ercvi: 那个是一个 ubuntu 的官方镜像
<ercvi> \b: 完了，不知道它又消耗我多少MB流量，
<\b> ercvi:  不过那个主机开了许多服务。除了 http ，还有 ssh telnet netbios  nfs edonkey X11 gnutella bittorrent .....
<\b> ercvi: 不对，那几个服务都是假的。在防火墙里面
<\b> ercvi: 刚少复制了一个 m   :zaurac.canonical.com
<ercvi> \b: 我没看到有m  :
<ercvi> \b: 没搞过ufw和iptables
<ercvi> \b: 在ufw里能不能设置只允许irssi联网
<\b> ercvi: 应该有个 m 。 那就只是一个 ubuntu 的镜像，里面若干个文件夹
<ercvi> \b: 其它程序都不允许联网
<\b> ercvi: ...
<ercvi> \b: 为了流量。。。
<ercvi> 我也不行这样呀，可是流量烧不起呀
<namoamitabuddha> ercvi: 你可以设置只允许这个端口
<ercvi> namoamitabuddha: irssi是固定端口吗？
<namoamitabuddha> ercvi: IRC 服务器你固定端口的
<ercvi> namoamitabuddha: 不是很明白你说的意思
<ercvi> namoamitabuddha: 你的意思是让我设置只能连接远端6667端口？
<namoamitabuddha> ercvi: 恩，或者你是其他端口，例如 7000
<ercvi> \b: 光光在没
<\b> ercvi: 他刚还在，现在不知道跑哪去了
<\b> ercvi: 我也立刻就出门了
<ercvi> \b: 光光好像曾经说过他是只开了22端口，其它都关着
<namoamitabuddha> ercvi: IRC 本质就是这样，很简单的。其实你用 netcat 也可以聊天，就是累一点而已。
<ercvi> \b: 哦，那你出门吧
<Songtao> namoamitabuddha, 考贝系统到新硬盘， 我已经untar 旧系统到新的硬盘
<ercvi> namoamitabuddha: 我用过telnet聊天在这里
<namoamitabuddha> ercvi: iptables 至少作为静态防火墙是不能做到限制某个进程什么的这种限制
<ercvi> namoamitabuddha: ufw是不是配置比较简单点
<Songtao> namoamitabuddha， 将新分区的uuid替代原分区的uuid ， 都有什么文件，我需要改 ？
<Songtao> /etc/fstab
<namoamitabuddha> Songtao: /etc/fstab 什么 swap, root 什么的都要改，如果 uuid 变动了
<namoamitabuddha> ercvi: ufw 只是 iptables 的 frontend
<ercvi> namoamitabuddha: 我现在没网络,so不能去网上搜相关的资料，我想用最简单的方法让我的机子只能挂irc
<namoamitabuddha> ercvi: 那似乎只能 man iptables
<ercvi> namoamitabuddha: 又是man。。。我还想抽时间看网络小说呢
<namoamitabuddha> ercvi: 你说你不能上网么
<ercvi> namoamitabuddha: 嗯，因为用的是中移动的网，只有30MB,so我只能用来挂irc，连网站都不敢上
<namoamitabuddha> Songtao: 蛮麻烦的，你最好找一个做过的人手把手指导下。我没做过，但是大体知道 linux 启动的时候怎么回事。
<ercvi> ofan: .
<Songtao> 谢谢
<ercvi> imadper: .
<namoamitabuddha> Songtao: 如果你不是特别紧要的文件，或者有一台闲置的机子，你可以一边查资料一边做做看的。
<namoamitabuddha> ercvi: http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/IptablesHowTo
<kk> namoamitabuddha ⇪ ti: IptablesHowTo - Ubuntu中文
<namoamitabuddha> ercvi: 这上面对于像我这种初学的受益匪浅。毕竟我也不是用 iptables 搭建多强大的防火墙。
<ercvi> namoamitabuddha: 能不能限制只连接指定ip
<namoamitabuddha> ercvi: 可以
<namoamitabuddha> ercvi: 你看下刚才那个 wiki，个人觉得不怎么耗费流量的
<ercvi> namoamitabuddha: 怎么配置
<ercvi> namoamitabuddha: 我看看
<namoamitabuddha> ercvi: 试试吧，那个是面对初学的。很多资料是一揽子的，全部摊开，完全介绍 iptables，对我们这种初学，完全不需要。
<imadper> ercvi: 什么?
<ercvi> imadper: 能不能让限制网络连接，只能挂irc
<atmouse> 想给俺妹的笔记本装上linux桌面环境， kde？gnome3？xfce？哪个会比较简单上手而且功能强大？
<imadper> ercvi: 封端口
<hamo> atmouse: gnome
<ercvi> imadper: 怎么封
<CyrusYzGTt> atmouse§ gnome3.4
<atmouse> hamo: 768内存，够吧？
<hamo> atmouse: 必须
<kk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 免费VPN？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=379690 哪里可以申请？ 给个网址？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 samao — 2012-07-02 22:39
<atmouse> gnome是不是跟那个什么 一样？也是很独特，图标在侧边的？那个叫什么？
<namoamitabuddha> unity
<imadper> ercvi: iptable?
<imadper> ercvi: 或者你改route, 把default设置到127.0.0.1
<imadper> 然后把irc的地址指向你的网关
<ercvi> imadper: 没改过route，也没route。。。
<namoamitabuddha> 还是 iptables
<imadper> ercvi: sudo netstat -r
<namoamitabuddha> ercvi: 刚才那 wiki 如何
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: irc 的地址一直在变的
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 这倒是~
<ercvi> namoamitabuddha: 对那个-A INPUT不了解是什么含义
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 没考虑这个~
<namoamitabuddha> ercvi: 进入的链接
<namoamitabuddha> ercvi: 进入的数据包
<ercvi> namoamitabuddha: 哦，那刚才的这篇wiki好像在讲如何过滤外部的链接，难道你不认为过滤内部的链接更好吗
<namoamitabuddha> imadper: 是不是 -A OUTPUT -j ACCEPT -dport 6667
<imadper> namoamitabuddha: 我擦, 我得man一下才知道
<ercvi> namoamitabuddha: 据说防火墙都是防外不防内，能不能让防火墙防内呢、？
<namoamitabuddha> ercvi: 什么叫做防内？
<namoamitabuddha> ercvi: 那是你个人的特殊需求吧
<imadper> ercvi: 什么叫做防火墙?~
<ercvi> namoamitabuddha: 过滤连接外面的链接
<namoamitabuddha> ercvi: -A INPUT 是进入的连接
<atmouse> 防内，一般就是用vlan
<namoamitabuddha> ercvi: 类比下就知道了吧
<ercvi> namoamitabuddha: 过滤出去的链接不是更好吗
<namoamitabuddha> ercvi: -dport 就是目标端口
<namoamitabuddha> ercvi: 攻击一般都来自外部，摆脱
<namoamitabuddha> 拜托
<ercvi> namoamitabuddha: 我如果把内部给过滤了，外面再攻击不也没用吗
<namoamitabuddha> destination port
<namoamitabuddha> ercvi: 如果你的计算机不监听任何端口，不会受到任何攻击。
<atmouse> chrome在低频率cpu上表现怎么样？有没有opera来的好？
<atmouse> 我指的是性能
<BigOne> atmouse: 我感觉opera资源占用小，性能也不错的。
<imadper> atmouse: 性功能?
 * imadper lol
<atmouse> 哦，我也是这样想
<ercvi> namoamitabuddha: 我能不能像GFW那样，在本机上设置个ip白名单，这不就只能连接我指定的ip了吗
<namoamitabuddha> ercvi: 你问 ofan 他网络熟悉。
<namoamitabuddha> ercvi: 那是入侵检测，完全是两码事情
<ercvi> imadper: 你找到没有怎么设置过滤从内向外的链接
<namoamitabuddha> ercvi: 他并不是 drop 你的数据包，而是给你发送一个 rst
<ercvi> namoamitabuddha: 哦
<ercvi> ofan: 召唤呕饭
<wzssyqa> test
<kk> wzssyqa, .. ..  ㍮ 
<namoamitabuddha> ercvi: 对网络不熟悉的话不要乱说，最好先看书，看 TCP/IP 什么的。
<namoamitabuddha> Amitābha
<imadper> ercvi: 没找, 喝酸奶去了
<ercvi> namoamitabuddha: 额，我不是一个喜欢一步一个脚印的人
<imadper> pylaurent: 还不睡?~
 * gfrog_ 我擦，这得多奇葩， -A INPUT 成了进入的连接。。。
<ercvi> alvin_rxg: 光光
<ercvi> alvin_rxg: 我刚设置了个iptables,你看看有没有错
<ercvi> alvin_rxg: iptables -A OUTPUT -p tcp -d 213.232.93.3 --dport 6667 -j ACCEPT
<ercvi> alvin_rxg: iptables -A INPUT -p tcp -s 213.232.93.3 --sport 6667 -j ACCEPT
<ercvi> alvin_rxg: iptables -P INPUT DROP
<ercvi> alvin_rxg: iptables -P OUTPUT DROP
<ercvi> alvin_rxg: iptables -P FORWARD DROP
<popolon> iptables -A INPUT -p tcp -s 213.232.93.3 --sport 6667 -m state --state RELATED,ESTABLISHED -j ACCEPT
<ercvi> popolon: -m state --state参数是什么意思，
<ercvi> popolon: 我刚看iptables
<popolon> 不要别的电脑开始连接
<atmouse> http://www.ubuntu.com/ 好卡啊，蛋疼
<kk> atmouse ⇪ t: Home | Ubuntu
<ercvi> popolon: 我下面那三行DROP不是也让别的电脑连接不了吗？
<ercvi> alvin_rxg: 光光
<ercvi> gebjgd: 撸管哥
<thomasxie> 请教，打算找一本英文电子书，不知道到哪里去找比较好
<ercvi> ofan: 偶犯
<ercvi> roylez_: 乐乐
<ercvi> zerta: .
 * thomasxie 请教，打算找一本英文电子书，不知道到哪里去找比较好
<ercvi> 睡觉去
<Songtao> 有人用usb启动的吗？
<Songtao> 我把iso文件考到usb后，启动的时候，应该选那项：usb-fdd, usb-hdd, usb-zip, usb-iso ?
<psychologe> 或许usb-iso
<zq> 请教一下，怎么在vim里面登录irc啊？
<dchxcrow> 我选usb-hdd
<psychologe> zp,可能要装组件吧
<zq> 下载了组件，不知道怎么安装。。。
<zq> 晕
<maplebeats> 这么晚了还不睡啊
<zq> 暑假，这么早睡啊
<maplebeats> 谁有土豆youku广告的host
<zq_> 终于用vim上来了
<zq_> .
<zq_> Q
<\b> 烧饭
<knownbad> http://news.yahoo.com/video/giant-croc-captured-180500541.html
<kk> knownbad,啥网址y GIANT Croc Captured | Watch the video - Yahoo! News
<\b> alvin_rxg: 好慢
<\b> alvin_rxg: 我现在神马需要运算的程序都没运行。。
<\b> alvin_rxg: 慢得输入法都调不出来
<\b> alvin_rxg: 看来要先找原因再继续干活
<zerta> 是不是CPU温度太高了？
<\b> 慢的不行了
<zerta> 或者硬盘温度太高？
<\b> zerta: cpu 跟本是空的
<zerta> ……
<\b> zerta: 硬盘灯几乎都是灭的
<\b> zerta: 内存也有许多空间
<\b> zerta: 自从昨晩升级了内核之后就出问题了
<zerta> 先关机，等10秒钟再开机。
<gebjgd> zerta: 他用的垃圾发行版
<\b> zerta: 今天已经重启了两次了
<\b> 看来我要先找出原因，再干事
<\b> 现在输入法根本出不来。。 直接盲打的
<zerta> 什么发行版？ubuntu?fedora?mint?gentoo?arch?
<\b> 还好不像拼音那样需要 12345 选
<\b> 和发行版没关系
<gebjgd> zerta: ubuntu
<\b> 等找出问题了再看
<alvin_rxg> 是 arsch
<\b> 莫非是 btrfs 的原因?
<zerta> 有可能。换回ext4吧。稳定
<\b> 即使不稳定，我也要找出是神马原因
<\b>  乱凑不是办法
<gebjgd> btrfs垃圾
<\b> 不过好像是在我待机恢复之后，才能明鲜感觉到慢...
<\b> 2.6.12 之后待机一直都没问题， 现在突然冒出问题了
<zerta> 刚吃了8个李子，肚子好撑（吃货摸肚皮ing
<\b> zerta: 往下摸就好了
<zerta> \b: 呃。。。
<knownbad> btrfs好用。
<knownbad> 但建议用stock kernel用其他的改装的kernel可能有问题。
<gebjgd> knownbad: 垃圾btrfs
<gebjgd> knownbad: arsch不稳定
<knownbad> 我没问题。
<\b> btrfs 还好
<zerta> arsch?arch?
<\b> 现在还没查出来神马问题。
<knownbad> 你美国大便吃多了吧？
<\b> 等下看完新闻再查
<\b> knownbad: +1
<\b> gebjgd: 嘿嘿，你神马时候开始不 arsch 了?
<gebjgd> \b: 早就没用了
<zerta> 我在用chakra
<\b> gebjgd: ........ 嘿嘿，什么东西你用的时候都是NB，不用的时候都是垃圾 :)  幸好我 07 年之后就没用过那"垃圾"了
<\b> 靠，从 xchat 切换回 firefox 都要等半天
<\b> 怎么待机之后会如此慢
<knownbad> \b: +1
<alvin_rxg> \b: 好像是驅動沒跟上吧
<knownbad> news + wiki + update = arch.
<knownbad> 只重大的升级时比较麻烦。
<\b> alvin_rxg: 你看到相关的新闻了？ 我的驱动除了两张网卡， 其它都是很标准的 intel 。 很久以前就已经都稳定下来了
<\b> alvin_rxg: 不知道这次什么原因
<\b> alvin_rxg: 用户进程里也查不出来什么异常的状况。
<\b> alvin_rxg: 或许是我的无线网卡
<\b> alvin_rxg: 我先把无线网上 rmmod 了
<zerta> 大脑开始犯迷糊了 ，该睡觉了。各位晚安
<\b> alvin_rxg: 你的两台用的都是 debian?
<\b> alvin_rxg: debian 上有 kde3 吗？
<alvin_rxg> \b: 4.4.5 沒有3
<\b> alvin_rxg: 哦， 4.4.5 不好用
<\b> alvin_rxg: 现在发现休眠了之后才会这么慢
<\b> alvin_rxg:  看不出什么log， 要查的话只有逐个 mod 排查 .. 耗时间
<\b> 先把新闻看完再仔细查
<\b> alvin_rxg: 我的解决方案是： 不再用待机功能了
<kk>  06:15
#ubuntu-cn 2012-07-03
<fcl> 请问hyper是哪个键?
<roylez_> fcl: hyper,super
<roylez_> fcl: 有可能是windows键
<fcl> roylez_: super 是 win 键
<fcl> hyper 貌似一般键盘没有
<kk> 新 桌面特效 • xml方式自动换桌面壁纸 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=379701 自动换桌面总共包含2个文件 本文中的zjh都需要替换成自己的用户名，包括xml文件 1、两个xml文件 位置是： /usr/share/backgrounds/mybackgrounds/my.xml /usr/share/gnome-background-properties/my.xml 注意权限，否则无法出现 2、图片 …
<archl> iFvwm: 在长沙么？
<archl> 谁在广州呢。
<archl> roylez_: 归国了？
<iFvwm> archl: 当然
<iFvwm> 球猫在广州
<iFvwm> 斗篷也在
<archl> iFvwm: 哦。
<archl> iFvwm: 额，我水平太低说不上话来着。。。
<archl> lool
<iFvwm> 你咋了。准备去那边？
<iFvwm> 做事？旅游？
<archl> iFvwm: 旅游
<archl> iFvwm: 路线走广州好了，没去过的地方
<iFvwm> 哦。有闲心啊
<iFvwm> 广州只有吃。没其他的玩
<archl> iFvwm: 哦。其实没闲心。
<hamo> archl 毕业旅行？
<archl> iFvwm: 问我祖父，他是老广州。
<archl> hamo: 嘿，早毕业了。
<archl> hamo: 闭门
<iFvwm> 只有一个越秀山。白云山
<iFvwm> 赋闲。别说闭门。
<CyrusYzGTt> archl§ 羅姐？？
<CyrusYzGTt> archl§ 本尊就在廣府
<iFvwm> 哦。还有这人妖是广州的
<iFvwm> lol
<CyrusYzGTt> iFvwm§ 死EE
<iFvwm> momo
<roylez_> archl: 你呢？
<freeayu> hi, morning
<freeayu> 上海都没山。广州 好很多了
<archl> roylez_: 我定了 7月30日机票
<roylez_> archl: .
<roylez_> archl: 箱子够空么？
<archl> roylez_: 乐乐。
<CyrusYzGTt> 。，這邊貌似叫 丘陵地帶
<archl> roylez_: 目前挺空
<archl> CyrusYzGTt: 中国哪里不是丘陵哦。
<roylez_> archl: 能买几罐买几罐，多谢....
<roylez_> archl: 酒查清楚了没？
<archl> CyrusYzGTt: 好吧，我那里连丘陵都没。
 * hamo 帝都忒恶！逼急了就奔魔都
<archl> roylez_: 应该没问题，不走香港了
<CyrusYzGTt> archl§ 說的是大範圍。。 地理書說的，，
<iFvwm> roylez_: 。喝奶？
<roylez_> archl: ok.
<roylez_> hamo: 魔都人吃蛤蟆
<iFvwm> hamo: 没出息
<archl> iFvwm: 他也有仔仔
<archl> 哦。打错了，是崽崽
<iFvwm> 可他的女娃娃，不是。。。
<archl> iFvwm: 对，崽崽，
<hamo> ifvwm 神..
<archl> hamo: 怕被吃了？
<CyrusYzGTt> iFvwm§ 嬸
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 今天下午归位了？
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: .
<archl> MeaCulpa: 。大个
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 热死了，干脆别归位了
<hamo> archl 魔都人吃不下我
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 午饭你哪里吃...
<CyrusYzGTt> hamo§ 吾不吃蛤蟆，吃田雞粥，，
<iFvwm> archl: 要玩，应该去山区啊啥的嘛。去城市，没得玩的
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 东方鸡白？
<iFvwm> 带皮田鸡？ CyrusYzGTt
<CyrusYzGTt> iFvwm§ ..不帶
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 那个我从没吃过...好
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: .
<archl> iFvwm: 飞机到哪里就去哪里。
<iFvwm> 没特色。不带皮，叫啥广东人。
<hamo_> archl 在袋鼠国？
<archl> hamo_: 。
<CyrusYzGTt> iFvwm§ 好吧，我生吃過 黃蜂的幼蟲，，我被迫吃的
<iFvwm> archl: 蛤蟆没耳朵的。别理他。
<iFvwm> CyrusYzGTt: 这还像
<hamo_> ifvwm  神...
<archl> iFvwm: 他有皮肤，可以烫，就是感觉不到。。：—
<archl> hamo_: 欺负你了
<iFvwm> 。。
<CyrusYzGTt> iFvwm§ .. 大嬸欺負俺 T T
<hamo_> ...
<iFvwm> 俺个啥。你难道陕西？
<iFvwm> archl: 你害人了。蛤蟆痛苦的自杀去了。
<CyrusYzGTt> iFvwm§ 非也，吾廣府人士也
<archl> iFvwm: 不是，它去找凉水跳进去了
<hamo_> ifvwm 坏神
<archl> CyrusYzGTt: 哦哦哦
<iFvwm> 。。居然有带尾巴的蛤蟆在
<CyrusYzGTt> archl§ 羅姐？？幹嘛？？
<archl> CyrusYzGTt: 谁都知道了，啥啥
<archl> CyrusYzGTt: 就是有些奇怪你哦
<CyrusYzGTt> archl§ 本尊早就在幾年前說過，爾等就是不信鄙人是廣府人士
<iFvwm> 你说话怪腔怪调。 CyrusYzGTt
<iFvwm> 分明不是纯种
<CyrusYzGTt> iFvwm§ 好吧，，
<CyrusYzGTt> iFvwm§ .. 阿拉就是 廣府人士
<iFvwm> 移民过去的？
<archl> CyrusYzGTt: 差哈。
<iFvwm> 这人妖了。。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> iFvwm§ 不是
<CyrusYzGTt> archl§ 。。
<CyrusYzGTt> iFvwm§ 乃在查戶口麼？？
<archl> CyrusYzGTt: 拉拉
<CyrusYzGTt> archl§ 滾一邊去，羅姐退散
<iFvwm> 以后叫他：俺拉
<CyrusYzGTt> iFvwm§  叫朕 安拉
<archl> CyrusYzGTt: 哦
<CyrusYzGTt> archl§ - -
<iFvwm> 你看，越来越妖
<CyrusYzGTt> 還是不要叫，， 我會被 伊斯蘭 教徒 追殺的
<archl> CyrusYzGTt: 你太残忍了，让对方找不到异端搞屠杀
<CyrusYzGTt> archl§ 你也太殘忍了，竟然想看異端屠殺
<archl> CyrusYzGTt: 我是恶魔啊
<CyrusYzGTt> archl§ 你是撒蛋
<iFvwm> adam8157_away: 有人骂你。赶紧踢了。
<CyrusYzGTt> iFvwm§ .. 阿姨，妳唯恐天下不亂麼？
<iFvwm> 让你的人生，丰富多彩。不好嘛
<archl> CyrusYzGTt: 你太鲜艳了
<CyrusYzGTt> iFvwm§ 不好， 吾要 簡單 平凡 安全 健康 平安的 人生
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 谁能提供ubuntu下的安卓手机使用教程（定制和root） http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=379704 刚买了个移动定制手机（三星5368），想学学定制rom和root，我搜了一下论坛，发现都是一些开发相关的，我没有本事开发，就想修改一下系统的字体（主要是眼睛不好）， …
<CyrusYzGTt> archl§ ..爲麼如此說？
<iFvwm> CyrusYzGTt: 你去投保啊。平安
<CyrusYzGTt> iFvwm§ ,, 那你保護我就是了， 求神保佑  EE
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 我擦，被Brocade玩了一把
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 必须的
<iFvwm> 我想每天睡到日上竿头。
<alpha080> 理发。。又要浪费时间了
<CyrusYzGTt> iFvwm§ 俺已經實現了，
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: SAN里面有好几个FW版本，Cisco尚且是越新功能越多，Brocade就tmd随便玩你了
<hamo> roylez_: 基主席...
<iFvwm> 额。你啥二代？ CyrusYzGTt
<alpha080> 基二代。。
<CyrusYzGTt> iFvwm§ ,,農二代，， 負二代，， 欠別人錢多，
<iFvwm> .
<iFvwm> 那你还实现了这舒适的生活？
<hamo> huntxu: 胡子叔...
<huntxu> hamo: 蛤蟆小弟
<CyrusYzGTt> iFvwm§ 靠以前工作留下的錢 每天買 即食麪 吃就是了
<iFvwm> 你这坐吃山空？你不如租房到即食面工厂边上，隔墙就可以吃。
<hamo> roylez_: 人呢/
<CyrusYzGTt> iFvwm§ 不行，妳木有聽說過，眼不見爲淨麼
<roylez_> hamo: 一边去，忙呢
<hamo> roylez_: 啧啧...
<CyrusYzGTt> iFvwm§ 你那裏 http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XNDIyNzU0MjQw.html
<kk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y 开着大铲车推掉学校大门 校园岂容“霸王” - 视频 - 优酷视频 - 在线观看
<cfy> iFvwm: ee你那里貌似很乱啊
<cfy> iFvwm: 帅帅是小霸王么
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: MB, 有的命令用的是portindex, 有的命令不让用index只能用port #
<adam8157> gfrog: ... cc gfrog_
<gfrog> adam8157: hah?
<adam8157> gfrog: 健怡没了
<gfrog> adam8157: 别和高钠饮料啦
<gfrog> adam8157: 喝
<gfrog> adam8157: æ°´
<gfrog> adam8157: 最
<hamo> adam8157: 壕蛋...还非得喝健怡...
<gfrog> adam8157: 好
<adam8157> ...
<gfrog> @张国华_虚拟化在Lenovo 某开源软件公司近半年SA Team人员流失：张XX，精通Kernel和算法。 张XX，忽悠人员，较强架构设计能力和创造力。 李XX，云领域先锋之一，深度了解Opestack等云架构，对国内运营商中的Linux应用极其了解。 XXX、淡XX，国内JBoss领域难得人才。 半年走了5人，而SA（大陆）满编也就是11人。 神奇的公司！ cc adam8157
<gfrog> adam8157: 这个公司管理层次真的出问题了。
<adam8157> gfrog: 怎么看起来像我们...
<gfrog> adam8157: 你懂的
<stifler> ...
<hamo> adam8157: gfrog ...
<hamo> adam8157: gfrog 会有精通kernel和算法的SA？
<gfrog> adam8157: 很有可能
<adam8157> hamo: 这个sa不是你认为那个sa
<hamo> adam8157: 哪是？求赐教...
<adam8157> hamo: super a
<hamo> adam8157: gfrog  一说Jboss...还能有哪个公司？
<gfrog> adam8157: 过快的扩张导致了原始企业文化的缺失和某些人欲望的膨胀。
<iFvwm> cfy: 这妖人。那地方哪里是我们这哦。那是乡下的破学校。
<cfy> iFvwm: 。。。。
<adam8157> gfrog: 层次下降 文化缺失
<yandong> windows的注册表是怎样存储的？文件还是数据库？xp和vista还有win7的注册表的结构和存储方式都一样么？
<gfrog> adam8157: 换句话说就是越来越不靠谱
<adam8157> gfrog: .
<iFvwm> 都过绕城高速的地方了。你先，类似于几环之外的。lol
<gfrog> adam8157: 外加管理层没组织过大团队工作，队伍大了需要的管理人才更多，但是管理人才又都是从没有经验的技术人员那边转过来的，彻底导致了管理环节混乱。
<adam8157> gfrog: 管理层不是工程师出身, 公司原有的工程师主导的氛围越来越少
 * gfrog 为神马我遇到的公司都是这个死样子啊，难道这是扩张期公司遇到的通病。。。。
<gfrog> adam8157: 你跟我的想法刚好相反耶，不过大概你在说高层，我在说中层和基层管理者。
<adam8157> gfrog: 算是说的高层吧, 中层基层则最好是不懂技术的专业manager
<iFvwm> 公司都是商业主导。哪里轮到工程师主导哦
<iFvwm> 你们永远都是黑5类。
<iFvwm> 想造反？ adam8157
<gfrog> adam8157: 昨天某leader竟然说丫想写操作系统和文件系统，尼玛这货连autotest都写不明白的主儿啊。。。 我服了。
<iFvwm> 成立rh造反派联盟吧
<adam8157> iFvwm: 又没说我们公司
<adam8157> gfrog: 你们leader? 不会吧
<iFvwm> 难道你们公司，是工程师主导？
<hamo> gfrog 你赞同通过价值观招人么？
<gfrog> adam8157: 哪个leader？ 反正是某leader
<iFvwm> CyrusYzGTt: 妖人。以后别乱发视频了。
<CyrusYzGTt> iFvwm§ 主角是你？？
<adam8157> hamo: 北京没有那价值观
<gfrog> hamo: 我没招过人，但是一个manager招的一批人确实都是一个风格的。。
<iFvwm> gfrog: 这是对的。
<iFvwm> 都是多选一。都想这样。
<hamo> gfrog 看来这批人跟你不太对口味啊...
<hamo> adam8157: 等你当了leader...招一批有价值观的进去改善一下
<gfrog> hamo: 没，我赶脚都还行，虽然他们集体比较闷了点。。
<adam8157> hamo: 我是说, 那些价值观的东西, 北京这边没有那氛围
<adam8157> hamo: 现在招的人多,层次越来越低
<hamo> gfrog 闷？你需要阿蛋帮你解解...
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 怎么不可以在不同的“工作区”打开Firefox? http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=379709 12.04下，我发现在A工作区打开FF后，如果在另外的B工作区再次打开FF时， 系统会跳回A工作区已经打开的FF。也就是说，无法在不同的工作区同时打开FF。 10.04是可以这样操作的。是我的 …
<gfrog> adam8157: 北京这不错了，满中国也不见得有比北京更好的地方。
<gfrog> adam8157: 求帽子。
<adam8157> gfrog: I mean nay
<hamo> adam8157: 这个肯定...分母越大，数越小了...
 * bcao 发现一群不是管理的人在讨论管理问题。。。
<gfrog> adam8157: 那更没有了。。。
<adam8157> gfrog: 赐予你力量
<hamo> adam8157: 因为分子就那么多...
<hamo> gfrog 刚想让你淡定淡定...
<hamo> bcao: 我们在聊工程师文化...管理的屁事谁爱管.. cc adam8157 gfrog
<adam8157> bcao: 人民群众的主要任务就是骂政府 lol
<adam8157> hamo: 度娘正式员工你好
<adam8157> hamo: 度娘正式员工你好
<adam8157> hamo: 度娘正式员工你好
<hamo> adam8157: 滚粗...还是实习生呢
<adam8157> hamo: 今天不是入职么
<gfrog> hamo: 嘛时候入职啊？
<hamo> adam8157:  gfrog 周三
<hamo> adam8157: linda找不到人都不要我...真桑心...
<gfrog> hamo: Linda做的不错，宁缺毋滥嘛， lol
<gfrog> hamo: （joking）
<hamo> gfrog 滚粗...
 * amosk hah 
<hamo> amosk: ...
<iFvwm> hamo: 真去了？赶紧去搞定那破网盘的兼容问题。
<hamo> amosk: 好好上班...别被ubuntu-cn的风气带坏了...
<hamo> iFvwm: 啥兼容性？
<iFvwm> 你问百度，知道w3c不。
<bcao> 度娘。哈哈。。
<amosk> hamo, 你在百度别被风气带坏就行 ～～
<hamo> iFvwm: 做网站的人都知道ie6...
<iFvwm> 百度除开垄断了速度，还剩下啥。
<hamo> amosk: 自带抗体呢...
<amosk> hamo, 百度西边楼下有个 ‘兰花花’ ，饭不错
<iFvwm> 这调调，你就只能去百度这样子的地方。 hamo
<iFvwm> 还敢提ie6.
<hamo> amosk: 还好...也就那个味道...你肿么知道这么详细？
<iFvwm> 破蛤蟆
 * stifler hate IE6
<hamo> iFvwm: 神没写过网站吧？
<hamo> iFvwm: 我在学校就被这玩意搞死过好几次了...
<iFvwm> it做的苦事。谁愿意去做哦。
<amosk> hamo, 我长期在上地软件园走动...
 * hamo 神是EE高帅富...
<iFvwm> 剥皮蛤蟆。沦落了啊
<iFvwm> 支持蛋蛋每天踢蛤蟆一次
<bcao> amosk, 你是说面试把。。
<amosk> bcao, 没有，经常骑车子过去溜达。 好多同学/朋友在那边上班
<bcao> amosk, 不解释，你懂得
<hamo> bcao: RH的？
<adam8157> amosk: 百度的风气能被他带坏
 * bcao 长期酱油男。。
<astroler> 和百度说声能把 谷哥放开不，槽，度娘真是不给力啊，倒是搜片很强大
<hamo> astroler: 找360
<hamo> GNUdog: 基狗君...
<astroler> hamo: 360能干什么
<GNUdog> hamo: 蛤蟆君
<hamo> astroler: 360加入了GFW...
<astroler> hamo: 啊
<bcao> hamo, 今天360老大不是辟谣了么。。
<astroler> hamo:  哈哈，我现在上谷哥都得翻墙代理
<hamo> bcao: 无风不起浪...
<astroler> bcao: 一般辟谣的都是真的
<bcao> 他们的辟谣让更多人知道了GFW
<maya1> adam8157: 当叔~~  啦啦啦~
<adam8157> maya1: 等你好几天了!
<maya1> adam8157: 刚刚报完志愿  果断选了软件工程
<maya1> 哈哈  我之前来你都不在的
<adam8157> maya1: 啥学校
<adam8157> maya1: 竟然软工...
<maya1> 南京信息工程大学
<maya1> ^_^
<adam8157> maya1: 你多少分
<maya1> 607
<maya1> 我不是告诉过你吗。。
<bcao> 满分多少。。。
<maya1> 750
<maya1> adam8157: 我数学98 - -
<adam8157> maya1: ...
<maya1> adam8157: 哈哈  我就是个奇葩
<maya1> adam8157: 我其实平时数学木有低过120- -
<adam8157> maya1: ...
<palomino|working> ~(607-98.0)/4
<palomino|working> .......
<maya1> adam8157: 你别光点点啊。。。
<adam8157> maya1: 还行
<maya1> adam8157: ╮(╯▽╰)╭
<maya1> adam8157: 你说是不是报应啊。。 我上数学都不认真听讲的
<maya1> adam8157: 说也奇怪  我上英语更是在玩玩啊~  可英语138 - -
<adam8157> maya1: 哼哼
 * gfrog 软工竟然真的还有人报
<maya1> gfrog 肿么了。。。
<adam8157> gfrog: 还好啦
<maya1> adam8157: 多啦 忘记告诉你 我暑假不去帝都了。。
<adam8157> gfrog: 小姑娘可能更适合软工而不是cs
<adam8157> maya1: 跟我说过了
<maya1> adam8157: 天津那姑娘回甘肃老家了
<maya1> adam8157: (⊙o⊙)…
<adam8157> maya1: 就报了一个志愿?
<gfrog> maya1: adam8157 从俺学校的计算机学院和软工看，软工明显不给力，而且学费爆高，纯骗钱的
<maya1> adam8157: 山东就一个- -
<adam8157> maya1: 学费确实高啊...
<maya1> (⊙v⊙)嗯
<maya1> 可是学校写的都是4600啊。。。
<maya1> 难道还有附加费？
<adam8157> maya1: 专业到底叫啥
<gfrog> maya1: 那是第一、二年吧。。。
<maya1> 软件工程啊
 * adam8157 我们学校软工12K/y
<maya1> 第一专业
<adam8157> maya1: 啥叫第一专业
<maya1> 山东本科一批一志愿 就一个学校
<maya1> 一个学校可以选6个专业  最想学的写在第一个
<maya1> 依次向下  南信大木有专业级差 ^_^
<LeithWong> 软工好像到第三年才开始12k
<maya1> 我写了4个专业  软工第一啊
<adam8157> maya1: 为啥放第一...
<LeithWong> 第一年不会 貌似说有外教什么的所以贵
<maya1> adam8157: 因为要学软工啊- -
<adam8157> maya1: 另外的都是啥
<maya1> adam8157: 学校根据你写的顺序  如果第一个分数够了 就先录取 其他专业就不考虑的
<adam8157> maya1: 肯定够了
<maya1> adam8157: 2 计科 3 信息管理与信息系统
<maya1> 4 信息与计算科学
<adam8157> maya1: 其实专业无所谓啦, 没啥东西
<maya1> 重在自身  是吧~
<adam8157> maya1: 不是
<maya1> (⊙o⊙)…
<adam8157> maya1: 上大学, 要记得多玩儿, 多看书, 多参加活动, 多交男朋友, 不要宅
<hamo_notail> gfrog 基蛙哪个学校的？jlu?
<maya1> adam8157: 多交男朋友？？
<LeithWong> 竟然是女的？？？
<hamo_notail> adam8157: 尤其是多交男朋友
<maya1> 哈哈
<maya1> adam8157: 你当年交了多少女朋友。。。。
<adam8157> maya1: 反正你别不找就对了
<maya1> adam8157: 为啥呢~
<adam8157> maya1: 我当年在和尚庙
<maya1> adam8157: ╮(╯▽╰)╭
<hamo_notail> maya1: 你不着，男生就少了一个
<gfrog> hamo_notail: 你肿么知道。。
<adam8157> maya1: 总之, 上大学要丰富多彩一些
<hamo_notail> maya1: 丫在和尚庙都至少找了3个...
<hamo_notail> gfrog 神通广大...
<maya1> adam8157: 计算机的话 重在自学吧~  大学教的 都是别人会的 要想增强自身竞争力 要不断自学
<gfrog> hamo_notail: 你偷窥我隐私，哼哼。
<maya1> hamo_notail: 搞基啊？
<hamo_notail> maya1: bingo
<maya1> hamo_notail: 酱紫。。。
<hamo_notail> gfrog 为啥我知道你在jlu啊？
<adam8157> maya1: 计算机还是看兴趣啦
<gfrog> maya1: 信息与计算科学。。。 孩儿啊你被这名字骗了，这是数学系的专业。
<adam8157> maya1: 另外, 学生会, 班干部这种不要参加, 不要入党
<gfrog> maya1: 信息管理与信息系统 这个是文科类专业，简单来说就是管理图书馆的专业。
<adam8157> gfrog: 那无所谓, 她直接软工了估计
<gfrog> adam8157: 好吧。。。
<adam8157> maya1: 我吃饭去了 回来再说
 * adam8157 lunch
 * hamo_notail 蛋蛋就每天吃饭最积极...
<maya1> adam8157: 好
<maya1> 哈 三星你好~
<maya1> 哦。。  1900.。 不是9100.。。。
<palomino|working> .....
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * palomino|working 轻轻地抚摸 roylez 的脸, 眼中充满爱怜.
<kk> 新 Arch发行版 • 挂起之后黑屏是怎么回事？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=379717 Quote: HOOKS="……sata resume ……" /usr/sbin/pm-hibernate这里也加了： Quote: sleep 5 grub里也加了： Quote: resume=/dev/sda8 /etc/suspend.conf里也修改成： Quote: resume device = /dev/sda8 可为什么还黑屏呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 mom …
<adam8157> maya1: back
<roylez> adam8157: 你要跟 maya1 玩背背山？
<adam8157> roylez: maya1 是我老乡, 是妹子...
<roylez> adam8157: ...
<roylez> adam8157: 求真相。我不相信你除了机油和欧巴桑还结交妹子
<maya1> roylez: 。。。。
<maya1> adam8157: 当叔~  我也back了~
<roylez> maya1: 求真相
<maya1> roylez: 主席  我真的是女孩子。。
<maya1> maya1: 我也真的是威海人- -
<roylez> maya1: 无图无真相
<hamo_notail> maya1: 求真相啊...
<maya1> roylez: 我找个极美的女子图片  告诉你 那就是我 ^_^
<hamo_notail> roylez: 求协助...
<maya1> adam8157: 当叔 这怎么弄。。。
<roylez> maya1: 难不倒我，我是 PhD
<adam8157> maya1: 小心色狼
<maya1> roylez: 难道你一直不知道我是妹纸么。。
<maya1> adam8157: 哈哈
<roylez> maya1: 不知道...
<maya1> adam8157: 我今天中午吃的发面包子 你喜欢吃不～
<maya1> roylez: (⊙o⊙)…  这样啊。。 那我现在告诉你^_^
<adam8157> maya1: mo ge 馅儿
<maya1> adam8157: 芸豆 韭菜 蚬么肉
<maya1> ^_^
<adam8157> maya1: 还好我刚吃完饭 哼哼
<maya1> adam8157: 哈哈 馋死你~
<hamo_notail> adam8157: 当叔有真相么？
<adam8157> hamo_notail: 有
<hamo_notail> adam8157: 求发布...
<adam8157> hamo_notail: 不给
 * maya1 lol
<maya1> 今天威海也好热啊
<adam8157> maya1: 多少度
<maya1> 27
<adam8157> maya1: 我这儿快37了
<maya1> adam8157: 帝都当真那么狠么。。
<maya1> adam8157: 这才是7月初啊    8月那不是要死人了。。。
<stardiviner> 30的路过
<adam8157> maya1: sigh...
<maya1> stardiviner: 在哪
<stardiviner> 浙江诸暨
<maya1> 嗷。。
<maya1> adam8157: 当叔  你不午睡啊？
<stardiviner> 幸好躲在家里，再热，就去河里洗澡去了
<stardiviner> adam8157: 当叔。。。
<adam8157> maya1: 不睡的
<adam8157> maya1: 我年轻, 精力充沛
<adam8157> stardiviner: 诶~
<maya1> adam8157: 哈哈
<cfy> phd是无敌的么？
<maya1> adam8157: 你为啥说要多交男友啊
<iFvwm> 放屁不臭~屁垫：Flat-D roylez
<maya1> adam8157: 是指一次性么。。。
<adam8157> maya1: 早点懂事儿
<maya1> adam8157: 哈哈
<adam8157> maya1: 我是说要交, 不是说要多交
<stardiviner> maya1: 你要交女朋友了么？
<adam8157> maya1: 但是肯定会分, 于是变成多交
<hamo_notail> adam8157: 经由你手调教懂事的几个了？
<adam8157> hamo_notail: 滚粗
<iFvwm> 蛋蛋自己还没搞定。咋教育别人了。
<maya1> adam8157: 嗷。。 那我能问问你，交的男友能ML不
<cfy> iFvwm: ee
<adam8157> maya1: 谈恋爱会让人成熟很多的, 所以
 * hamo_notail 被我说中了...
<stardiviner> adam8157: 还没恋爱呢？？？
<iFvwm> cfy: 好事？
<adam8157> maya1: ... 你随意, 我不主张
<atmouse> :'(ubuntu 不会选软件源
<maya1> stardiviner: 什么意思。。。 交女朋友
<adam8157> stardiviner: 滚粗
<maya1> adam8157: 在大学交男友还想全身而退啊。。
<iFvwm> adam8157: 这 maya1啊。你知道是谁不。
<stardiviner> maya1: 就是字面意思啊。。。
<cfy> iFvwm: 没
<cfy> iFvwm: adam8157 老乡
<maya1> stardiviner: 我是女生啊
<iFvwm> 那是乱说的。我看像是雕。
<cfy> iFvwm: 应该不是。。。
<iFvwm> 或者雕的化身。
<adam8157> maya1: 我不反对, 但是要心智成熟才行
<maya1> adam8157: 哈哈
<iFvwm> cfy: 你真没劲
<gfrog> adam8157: 哎呦，蛋老师
<cfy> iFvwm: 应该是
<hamo_notail> maya1: 他其实是想说就想他那个样子的就行...
<iFvwm> momo cfy
<adam8157> gfrog: ...
<maya1> hamo_notail: lol
<adam8157> maya1: 我是说等你认为你自己心智成熟
<stardiviner> maya1: 女生也可以交女朋友的啊
<adam8157> hamo_notail: ...
<hamo_notail> adam8157: 男生也可以交男朋友啊...
<maya1> adam8157: 我要说我现在就成熟了呢。。
<iFvwm> banban在这里的时候，咋没看见蛋蛋关心过。
<adam8157> maya1: 我不认为
<adam8157> iFvwm: banban说话少
<maya1> stardiviner: 我性取向正常。。 这个 女朋友和女性朋友还是有点差别的。。
<hamo_notail> iFvwm: 神，话不能说的太明白了...
<maya1> adam8157: 为毛啊  就因为小啊
 * hamo_notail 都性了...
<iFvwm> 我不说了？
<adam8157> iFvwm: maya1 基本就和我一个城市的 所以亲切些
<maya1> 哈哈
<adam8157> maya1: 反正我不觉得就是了
<stardiviner> maya1: 通常（男女）朋友都是从（男女）性朋友开始的
 * hamo_notail 我又邪恶了？
<maya1> adam8157: 要是俺说  俺目前交的男友可能比你交的女友多呢。。
<adam8157> maya1: 有可能
<stardiviner> adam8157: 这么少？
<maya1> stardiviner: 我只交女性朋友  不交女朋友。。
<iFvwm> stardiviner: 失败后，才变正常朋友的？
<maya1> adam8157: ╮(╯▽╰)╭
<stardiviner> maya1: 唉。要是能见到百合的一天多好啊
<adam8157> hamo_notail: 你看看 stardiviner 你羞愧不
<stardiviner> iFvwm: 说的不错，经典
<hamo_notail> adam8157: hah?
<maya1> stardiviner: 百合？
<stardiviner> adam8157: 为啥要看我？
<stardiviner> maya1: 嗯嗯
<maya1> stardiviner: 那是啥
<stardiviner> maya1: 蕾丝边
<stardiviner> maya1: lesbian
<maya1> stardiviner: 酱紫。。
<maya1> adam8157: 当叔，其实我昨晚过的就比较惊心动魄
<iFvwm> 俗话说：饱暖思淫欲。
<adam8157> maya1: 我大概能猜到你要说啥...
<hamo_notail> iFvwm: 神吃饱了么？
<iFvwm> hamo_notail: 你咋话都不懂了。我说蛋蛋啊。
<adam8157> hamo_notail: 神的大名就叫"饱暖"
<iFvwm> momo adam8157
<hamo_notail> iFvwm: 神你看着办吧...
<\rs> hamo_notail: 求下載 http://www.verycd.com/files/f2d8c2d6e611d30fd1aafeddb452ae8c2949214
<kk> \rs ⇪ ti: [tmux：Productive.Mouse-Free.Development(2012)].Brian.P.Hogan.文字版.pdf - VeryCD 文件库
<maya1> adam8157: 是嘛  说来听听~
<hamo_notail> \rs: ?
<adam8157> maya1: 高考完表白这种事情大家都有过
<maya1> adam8157: 擦。。。
<hamo_notail> adam8157: 为啥我没有？
<iFvwm> maya1: 蛋蛋是说，昨晚上你差点被人上了。
<maya1> 哈哈
<iFvwm> hamo_notail: 9494
 * adam8157 正常人类都有过
<hamo_notail> adam8157: 不要放地图炮...
<maya1> adam8157: 不对
 * adam8157 至今还留着那个妹子给我的信物
 * maya1 ( ⊙o⊙ )哇
<iFvwm> hamo_notail: 半小时不说话，只围观。
 * maya1 看来当叔当年被表白
<adam8157> maya1: 不是
<adam8157> maya1: 换个话题
<maya1> 哈哈
<maya1> 别逃避嘛~
<adam8157> maya1: 不要入党, 不要入学生会, 不要当班干部
<maya1> adam8157: 昨晚哦，是和前男友见面。
<adam8157> maya1: 这仨是大学三大二
<adam8157> maya1: ä½ ...
<hamo_notail> maya1: 和前男友见了一夜面？
<maya1> adam8157: 在车上起了争执，摔车门而走
<maya1> hamo_notail: 1h左右
 * adam8157 可怜的小男生
 * hamo_notail 表四也够了...
<maya1> adam8157: 我骗他把我放在一个离家比较远的位置下车 背过身 他可能喊我名字了 我没回头 他就缓缓开走了。。
<maya1> ╮(╯▽╰)╭  我那个悔恨啊。。。
<gfrog> adam8157: 高考完木有被表白过的飘过
<adam8157> maya1: ...
<MeaCulpa> l.
 * MeaCulpa 为啥拉丁妹子那么hot
<maya1> adam8157: 然后我就一路走回家了   还下着小雨  5cm高跟鞋。。
<adam8157> ...
<maya1> adam8157: 当叔，你有冲动过吗
 * maya1 各位别误解- -
<adam8157> 0_o
<adam8157> o_0
<maya1> 因为冲动，伤害别人，最后也伤害自己
<cfy> ......
<cfy> 各位大叔凌乱了。。
<roylez> 这都是些嘛话题啊
<adam8157> maya1: 当然有, 但是不后悔, 到现在都是满胸满腹的怒气
<maya1> roylez: 清纯友爱话题
<maya1> adam8157: 哈哈
<cfy> roylez: Phd跟不上了？
 * roylez 知道 adam8157 的爱好是边搞基边抠腚
<adam8157> roylez: 我现在是知心大叔
<maya1> adam8157: 而且  他不是可怜的小男生。。
<adam8157> maya1: 该好就好, 该分就分, 潇洒些. 多想的都是loser
<maya1> adam8157: 哪能那么无情
<cfy> roylez: 主席知识渊博
<hoxily> 知心姐姐好
<roylez> hamo_notail: adblock lite不错，把adblock plus换掉了
<adam8157> roylez: 这种东西你都折腾
<roylez> adam8157: China List不能屏蔽booksky上的广告了，换了 fanboy list，顺便弄掉了 adblock plus
 * gfrog 忍不住吐槽了，pastebin都不会用，在irc上贴长长一坨log的，这是神马水平？ cc adam8157 
<namoamitabuddha> roylez: adblock lite?
<adam8157> gfrog: 告诉一遍就是了
<namoamitabuddha> roylez: 比 abp 好？
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • LightDM是否可以换主题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=379719 难道LightDM就只能改改背景和Logo吗？不能像GDM那样更换一些主题样式吗 统计信息: 发表于 由 chinesedragon — 2012-07-03 12:43
<adam8157> ...
<adam8157> gfrog: 告诉一遍就是了
<roylez> namoamitabuddha: .
<gfrog> roylez: 。。。。
<\rs> adam8157: syslog-ng 看什麼guide
<namoamitabuddha> roylez: 我已经在 abp 配置过一些了
<gfrog> adam8157: 告诉之后他们能记住我就不用再吐槽啦
<adam8157> gfrog: 那确实...
<adam8157> \rs: 这个问酷胖 cc MeaCulpa
<maya1> adam8157: 我午睡去~  我也年轻哦~  我精力也充沛哦~  但我还是午睡~  羡慕嫉妒恨死你~
<maya1> ^_^
<macrossyu> hello
<kk> macrossyu, 好.. .  ㍤ 
 * hamo 妹纸走了，各位怪蜀叔都安静了...ZZZzzz
<cfy> hamo: ....
 * palomino|working 轻轻地抚摸 hamo 的脸, 眼中充满爱怜.
<cfy> palomino|working: 破马
<cfy> palomino|working: 用过摄像头么？
 * palomino|working ｓｌａｐs cfy around a bit with a frozen tuna
<palomino|working> .....
<palomino|working> 点错了
 * palomino|working 轻轻地抚摸 cfy 的脸, 眼中充满爱怜.
<palomino|working> 用过呀
<cfy> palomino|working: 啥型号记得么
<gfrog> hamo: 你羡慕嫉妒恨了？
<palomino|working> 罗技的
<cfy> palomino|working: fifo用过么?比如al422b
<cfy> palomino|working: 哦？
<palomino|working> 我查查
<palomino|working> 你说的fifo我没用过哦
<cfy> palomino|working: 哦。
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: http://www.dan-dare.org/freefun/Images/CartoonsMoviesTV/StarTrekWallpaper81280x1024.jpg
<cfy> adam8157: 昨天有人找你
<palomino|working> .....买过好几个罗技的摄像头 , cfy
<cfy> adam8157: 一个外国人
<palomino|working> 其中至少有一个在linux下不能用的 , cfy
<cfy> adam8157: 好像在玩你的d3号嘛。。。
<palomino|working> 但我忘了是哪个- - , cfy
<cfy> palomino|working: 我说嵌入式
<palomino|working> ?_? , cfy
<cfy> palomino|working: 哈:D
<palomino|working> 当年我做嵌入式时没有摄像头。。。 , cfy
<cfy> palomino|working: 囧。。。
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * palomino|working ｓｌａｐs roylez around a bit with a large trout
<roylez> palomino|working: 嵌入式？嵌入式马掌么？
 * palomino|working 嵌入主席
<hamo> palomino|working: 你说的是计算器么？
<palomino|working> ?_?
<palomino|working> 我说什么了。。
 * hamo 嵌入主席的计算能力顶多也就做个计算器
 * hamo_notail 又玩kickban...
<roylez> hamo_notail: 你丫玩神马补刀
<hamo_notail> roylez: 必须补...还必须补的犀利...
<palomino|working> 趁我不备=_= , roylez
<roylez> .
<adam8157> cfy: 嗯 看到留言了
<cfy> adam8157: 我奇怪的是，他用你帐号。。。但缺联系不到你?!
<adam8157> cfy: 我的什么帐号
<cfy> adam8157: d3
<cfy> adam8157: 写的你的nick..
<adam8157> cfy: 不是我的...
<cfy> adam8157: 不过，说什么感谢adam xxx啥的
<adam8157> cfy: 嗯 是的
<cfy> adam8157: 同名?
<adam8157> cfy: 就是感谢我
<cfy> adam8157: 哦？
<cfy> adam8157: 哦
<jyfl987> palomino|working: 嵌入式jj?
<adam8157> cfy: 嗯...
<jyfl987> cfy: 开学了？
<cfy> jyfl987: 暑假了。。。
<palomino|working> 人手一个 , jyfl987
<jyfl987> cfy: 社会大学么
<jyfl987> palomino|working: 插后面
<cfy> jyfl987: ....
<palomino|working> .......
 * hamo 我越来越看不懂你们聊天了..
<palomino|working> 何不嵌入到缺少这类设备的人身上? , jyfl987
<jyfl987> palomino|working: 自取其乳啊
<kk> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • Ubuntu12.04显卡和触控板驱动 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=379724 之前装过一次Ubuntu，忘了是10.10还是11.04了，那次装好后电脑有多点触控的功能，现在怎么没有了？是驱动的问题吗？如果是，驱动在哪下载？ 我的电脑是AMD 6630M的显卡，有没有相关驱动可以下 …
<stardiviner> jyfl987: 嵌入式jj？？ 太牛叉了啊
<jyfl987> stardiviner: 你的jj难道是可分离的？
<gfrog> adam8157: 今天开始改喝水了，冰箱里的饮料全部越喝越渴
<adam8157> gfrog: 你也要减肥?
<gfrog> adam8157: yep
<gfrog> adam8157: 少糖少钠
<hamo> adam8157: 也？你也减肥？
<adam8157> hamo: 嗯, 最近啤酒喝得, 胖了
<hamo> adam8157: 你啥时候招个妹纸过去，我就要回去做QE....
<adam8157> hamo: 滚粗
<gfrog> hamo: 来我们这边吧，妹纸多呢
<hamo> gfrog 基友太少....我妹纸基友都要...
<gfrog> hamo: 你还真重口
<adam8157> hamo: 有rss没
<hamo> adam8157: 当然...
<adam8157> hamo: 另外烧得/
<hamo> adam8157: 等我去烧一个..
<hamo> adam8157: 还没切换
<adam8157> hamo: 不烧的话, 偶尔rss地址变动就麻烦
<hamo> adam8157: http://feeds.feedburner.com/hamo
<kk> hamo,啥网址y ["execution expired . IN gettitle"]
<adam8157> hamo: 手快哦
<hamo> adam8157: 啥？
<adam8157> hamo: 我说你动作快
<kk> 新 其它类Unix OS发行版 • 为何fedora从来搞不好多媒体插件？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=379726 烦人啊，它为什么非得要人们自己动手安装各类插件？ 这到底是什么心态？求解。 统计信息: 发表于 由 coliuster — 2012-07-03 14:11
<raitar> 有人吗，有问题请教啊
<hoxily> raitar: 直接发问题，懂的人会回答，请耐心等待。
<raitar> 我的硬盘曾经用bitlocker锁定，昨天卸掉了win7撞了ubuntu1010，开始悲剧的事忘了解锁。现在只有一个系统，有办法吗？
<raitar> 求高手解答
<hoxily> raitar: 文本太长，请发到http://code.bulix.org
 * hoxily 神奇的掉线了...
<gfrog> hamo: 为毛才2篇文档？
<gfrog> hamo: 你写的NTP分析哪？
<ercvi> alpha080: 大师好
<ercvi> alvin_rxg: 光光
<huntxu> hamo: 蛤蟆你的blog還是啥都沒有
<hamo> gfrog 正在搞
<hamo> huntxu: 有两篇了啊
<gfrog> huntxu: 我的blog每天更新呢~
<hamo> gfrog 我要工作的好呗...又不是专职写blog的...
<hamo> gfrog 求加blogroll
<gfrog> hamo: 实习生，专心写blog就好
<gfrog> hamo: 不给
<jyfl987> gfrog: 年轻人火力大啊
<hamo> gfrog 明天就不是了...
<gfrog> jyfl987: 其实是搞了个bot同步tweets
<gfrog> hamo: 今天还是嘛，老实儿写blog
<hamo> gfrog 我知道你的blog是哪个了...鄙视同步twitter党
<gfrog> hamo: 。。。。
<ercvi> 登录了下学校的网站消耗了我1.75MB,好昂贵呀，
<sjd_zeus> 同志们，请问学习python有前途吗
<jyfl987> sjd_zeus: 前途不大
<ercvi> 同志们？谁是你的同志？lol
<sjd_zeus> Linux下学习甚麽编程语言前途大呢
<sjd_zeus> 就大学的时候学个BASIC，早还给老师了
<hamo> iFvwm: 呼叫神^^^^
<jyfl987> sjd_zeus: basic这么有前途的语言 你居然给忘了 真是罪过罪过
<sjd_zeus> 呵呵
<jyfl987> 要不你学perl吧 ee包你饭碗 刚好去ee那坐她空出来的位子
<namoamitabuddha> sjd_zeus: C++
<sjd_zeus> qt怎么样
<ercvi> jyfl987: ee空出来的位子？ee干吗去了
<sjd_zeus> 我先看完python 925页的书再说
<jyfl987> ercvi: 当然是升级了
<alvin_rxg> ercvi: lol
<sjd_zeus> 你们都学习甚麽语言的
<ercvi> namoamitabuddha: 昨晚我查了下，iptables能阻断里面向外面的链接，iptables -A OUTPUT -p tcp -d 213.232.93.3 --dport 6667 -j ACCEPT
<jyfl987> sjd_zeus: 吃python饭 学过php lua c forth lisp
<namoamitabuddha> ercvi: 我不是告诉你 -A INPUT 类比下么
<namoamitabuddha> ercvi: -d 去掉
<raitar> 我的硬盘曾经用bitlocker锁定，昨天卸掉了win7撞了ubuntu1010，开始悲剧的事忘了解锁。现在只有一个系统，有办法吗？
<ercvi> alvin_rxg: 折磨你胸，你那个越南妹子搞到了没呀
<namoamitabuddha> ercvi: 因为 irc 的地址变动的
<alvin_rxg> ercvi: lol
<ercvi> namoamitabuddha: irc的地址是固定的，只是你的机子每次会选取最快的ip连过去而已
<namoamitabuddha> ercvi: 对啊
<namoamitabuddha> ercvi: 你把 -d 去掉不就 ok
<namoamitabuddha> ercvi: 你保证你一定连例如 adams.freenode.net?
<ercvi> namoamitabuddha: 我感觉213这个ip已经很不错了对我来说
<namoamitabuddha> ercvi: 去掉对你又没有坏处
<ercvi> namoamitabuddha: 我现在连的是holmes.freenode.net
<sjd_zeus> jyfl987: 哦，谢谢
<sjd_zeus> jyfl987: 那你刚才怎麽说前途不大
<ercvi> alvin_rxg: bot?
<ercvi> jin tian tian qi bu cuo
<alvin_rxg> ercvi: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *{XGPq*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com 謝謝！
<kk> alvin_rxg,啥网址y InputKing online IME - type your language on any computer
<kevinyings> hi，大家好，我要打个 jar包，但老忽略隐藏文件，全打又会加上父目录..    不和我意，怎么办？
<kevinyings> grep -v .好像不起作用
<kevinyings> grep -v 。
<jyfl987> sjd_zeus: 就因为吃这饭 才知道前途不大嘛  你不吃那一行 怎么可以随便说别人前途不大呢
<ercvi> alvin_rxg: 果然是bot
<sjd_zeus> jyfl987: 你的意思是学习perl更好咯
<alvin_rxg> ercvi: lol
<jyfl987> sjd_zeus: 其实学basic最好了
<sjd_zeus> jyfl987: 呵呵
<kevins> 我的kevinyings不让用了，这也能被踢
<kevins> 求jar方法打包除. ..的所有目录
<ercvi> alvin_rxg: lol
<kevins> 继续求
<alvin_rxg> ercvi: lol
<ercvi> alvin_rxg: lol
<kevins> 啊，不要不理我，不要无视我
<kevins> 紧急
<kevins> sos
<alvin_rxg> ercvi: 不要玩機器人
<kevins> 我要被炒了
<ercvi> alvin_rxg: 不要玩机器人
<alvin_rxg> kevins: put YOUR fucking stuffs into a dirctory! then make it!
<kevins> 能不这样吗？
<ercvi> kevins: 一个一个移出来吗
<ercvi> alvin_rxg: 呀，智能bot呀，
<kevins> 你们也太不友好了，属邪恶阵营啊
<ercvi> 邪恶阵营=> alvin_rxg
<alvin_rxg> ercvi: 邪惡 barbarian
<kevins> 妹啊，那个*不匹配啊，我不想多个目录，还是那个目录有/没有不一样的
<ercvi> alvin_rxg: 我昨天晚上给你发的那五行iptables配置，你看了没，有没有什么不对的地方
<sjd_zeus> jyfl987: #include <stdio.h>
<sjd_zeus> int main()
<sjd_zeus> { int a = 1; printf("%d", a << 2 + a); return 0;
<alvin_rxg> 什麼
<sjd_zeus> 请问执行结果是甚麽
<jyfl987> sjd_zeus: 跑下不就知道了
<sjd_zeus> 我要注册个号码
<sjd_zeus> 这个网站的验证码是一段程序的执行结果
<sjd_zeus> 这个这麽跑呀
<ercvi> a<<2+a是什么意思
<jyfl987> sjd_zeus: 求值顺序这个标准没规定啊 还得看编译器
<alvin_rxg> 10 ?
<ercvi> gcc
<alvin_rxg> 哦錯了，8
<alvin_rxg> 1<<2 是4
<jyfl987> 那你就跑下好了 http://codepad.org/
<kk> jyfl987,啥网址y codepad
<ercvi> alvin_rxg: iptables -A OUTPUT -p tcp -d 213.232.93.3 --dport 6667 -j ACCEPT
<ercvi> alvin_rxg: iptables -A INPUT -p tcp -s 213.232.93.3 --sport 6667 -j ACCEPT
<ercvi> alvin_rxg: iptables -P OUTPUT DROP
<ercvi> alvin_rxg: iptables -P INPUT DROP
<ercvi> alvin_rxg: iptables -P FORWARD DROp
<ercvi> alvin_rxg: 这样配置的结果会怎么样
<alvin_rxg> ercvi: 來源機器只有一個端口可以通信
<alvin_rxg> ercvi: 錯了。應該是該域內只有一臺機器，只有一個端口通信。其他的端口，其他機器全沒了
<namoamitabuddha> ercvi: 我不知道你为什么 -A INPUT 还设置了一个
<namoamitabuddha> ercvi: 还有你这样的话什么 DNS 查询都不行了吧
<ercvi> alvin_rxg: 我这样是不是就只能和213.232.93.3的6667通信？
<alvin_rxg> ercvi: right
<ercvi> namoamitabuddha: 额，我这样配置就是不想有任何其它的联网程序消耗我那可怜的30MB流量，当然dns也不要
<namoamitabuddha> ercvi: 那你是不是在 /etc/hosts 写好了
<sjd_zeus> 我的机器上跑不通
<alvin_rxg> 213.232.93.3 是 freenode 服務器？
<ercvi> alvin_rxg: bingo, holmes.freenode.net
<alvin_rxg> 那你這 30MB 是啥破網絡啊
<ercvi> namoamitabuddha: 写什么在hosts里
<ercvi> alvin_rxg: 中国移动
<alvin_rxg> =.=
<namoamitabuddha> ercvi: 213.232.93.3 holmes.freenode.net
<sjd_zeus> 你给的这个网站不错，可以跑很多语言的代码
<namoamitabuddha> ercvi: 213.232.93.3 chat.freenode.net
<namoamitabuddha> ercvi: 在 /etc/hosts
<ercvi> namoamitabuddha: 不需要，因为我在irssi里用的是/connect 213.232.93.3
<ercvi> ^_^
<alvin_rxg> ercvi: 開電腦，只爲了上 irc .... 你啥時候能泡到妞呢
<alpha080> 去sex频道啊。。。
<ercvi> alvin_rxg: 关键是现在对妞没兴趣呀，或者说让我感兴趣的妞还没出现在我的身边
<ercvi> alpha080: 大师果然不愧为大湿
<alpha080> 你也可以去gay频道试试运气。。
<ercvi> alvin_rxg: 还有没有其它更好的方法限制我的机子只能挂irc
<ercvi> 我更喜欢lesbian,如果能保养一对lesbian得多幸福阿
<sjd_zeus> 请问谁有perl语言入门第六版(中文版)
<alvin_rxg> 我有第五版。。
<sjd_zeus> alvin_rxg: 能麻烦你发给我一份吗
<alvin_rxg> sjd_zeus: ishare.iask.sina.com.cn
<kk> 新 数据库管理 • ubuntu 10.04安装libmysqlclient-dev出错 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=379731 安装libmysqlclient-dev的时候出错： libmysqlclient-dev: 依赖: libmysqlclient16 (=5.1.62-0ubuntu0.10.04.1) 但是 5.1.63-0ubuntu0.10.04.1 将会被安装 提示说libmysqlclient16版本太高，也就是库里面自己的软件有冲突了哦。。。 …
<sjd_zeus> alvin_rxg: 找到了，谢谢
<ercvi> alvin_rxg: 我那样配置iptables有没有什么疏漏的地方，会不会有什么其它的地方让其它的联网程序消耗我那可怜的30MB流量
<alvin_rxg> ercvi: 试试看呗
<ercvi> alvin_rxg: 怎么试？netstat ？
<alvin_rxg> ercvi: 上几天网，看看哪里不对咯
<ercvi> alvin_rxg: ...
<ercvi> alvin_rxg: 问题一，我不会保存iptables配置，
<alvin_rxg> ercvi: iptables-save
<alvin_rxg> ercvi: 然后系统里有个 iptables 的 daemon 吧？
<ercvi> alvin_rxg: 这样下次重启时iptables配置还在？
<alvin_rxg> yo
<alvin_rxg> 你试试吧
<ercvi> alvin_rxg: 好像有的说是service iptables save
<namoamitabuddha> alvin_rxg: 不是吧
<alvin_rxg> ercvi: iptables-save 保存当前的。然后其他的就有 iptables 那个 daemon 帮你搞定
<namoamitabuddha> alvin_rxg: 啥 daemon?
<alvin_rxg> namoamitabuddha: no idea
<namoamitabuddha> alvin_rxg: 我看 debian wiki
<namoamitabuddha> alvin_rxg: 要手动 iptables-restore
<namoamitabuddha> ercvi: 你现在搞好了是吧？
<alvin_rxg> namoamitabuddha: 我没看 debian wiki。我就知道它有个 iptables 的 daemon
<alvin_rxg> iptables-persistent
<namoamitabuddha> alvin_rxg: 我这里没
<ercvi> namoamitabuddha: 什么搞好了？
<namoamitabuddha> ercvi: iptables
<alvin_rxg> 哦耶
<ercvi> namoamitabuddha: 就刚才那五行iptables呀，还不会保存
<namoamitabuddha> ercvi: 你先要运行
<kevinyings> 你们骗我，妈的#sex只能被邀请的
<ercvi> namoamitabuddha: 运行什么
<namoamitabuddha> ercvi: iptables 那些命令啊
<ercvi> namoamitabuddha: 额，我已经运行上面的那五行iptables配置了
<namoamitabuddha> ercvi: 重新连接过 irssi 么
<ercvi> namoamitabuddha: 额，我是先运行的那五行配置，然后才联网，so貌似只能连freenode的6667
<namoamitabuddha> ercvi: 你试过其他都不能连接了是吧
<ercvi> alvin_rxg: 问题二，gnome-shell的菜单栏能不能默认隐藏，我发现我现在的洁癖貌似越来越严重了
<namoamitabuddha> ercvi: 对了，-P INPUT DROP 这种好像不太好
<alvin_rxg> ercvi: 换 dwm 吧
<alvin_rxg> ercvi: 换 twm 吧
<ercvi> namoamitabuddha: 嗯,ping都不同，seamonkey也打不开任何网站
<alvin_rxg> ercvi: 换 evil wm 吧
<namoamitabuddha> ercvi: 知道了
<ercvi> alvin_rxg: 换awesome吧
<namoamitabuddha> ercvi: -P INPUT DROP 这种不太好
<ercvi> namoamitabuddha: 为什么
<namoamitabuddha> ercvi: 我看见的一般的做法都是在最后 -A INPUT -j REJECT
<namoamitabuddha> ercvi: 你那样做的话，一旦发现问题，清除记录比较麻烦。
<cfy> iFvwm: ee!!
<hoxily> ##you_have_got_to_be_kidding
<cfy> iFvwm: imadper_afk: 出来咯，摄像头数据。。。
<cfy> iFvwm: 效果还行，能看到2米外
 * hoxily 被 ChanServ 从 #sexy 中踢出 (Invite only channel)
<namoamitabuddha> ercvi: 稍等，我再去查查
<ercvi> namoamitabuddha: 嗯
<iFvwm> cfy: 说那带fifo的，你调通了？
<ercvi> alvin_rxg: 我那个gnome-shell菜单栏问题能解决不
<cfy> iFvwm: 是啊
<iFvwm> 之前咋问题导致？
<namoamitabuddha> ercvi: 哦，我知道了
<namoamitabuddha> ercvi: DROP 也可以，REJECT 是他发出包你还响应下
<cfy> iFvwm: 之前的fifo,是因为时钟线用了杜邦线，不稳定导致的
<ercvi> namoamitabuddha: 那还是DROP好，响应估计还会消耗我那可怜的30MB流量
<cfy> iFvwm: 所以买了模块
<cfy> iFvwm: 买了，就直接好了。。。。
<iFvwm> 啥模块？
<ercvi> namoamitabuddha: iptables能不能阻止arp广播？
<cfy> iFvwm: 就是成品，摄像头和fifo在一块板上
<iFvwm> 还代替CLK?
<iFvwm> 额，就是买完整的带摄像头的？
<namoamitabuddha> ercvi: 那个不会影响你多少流量的
<iFvwm> 难道之前的，你自己连线的？
<ercvi> namoamitabuddha: 问题三，iptables能不能阻止arpspoof?
<namoamitabuddha> ercvi: 最主要是，例如别人对你进行探测，DROP 他很容易就发现是你在防火墙后面，而 reject 只是告诉他连接不成功。
<namoamitabuddha> ercvi: 不是特别清楚，你问 alvin_rxg
<ercvi> alvin_rxg: 光光
<namoamitabuddha> ercvi: iptables 异常复杂
<alvin_rxg> ercvi: 你那个可以了呀
<cfy> iFvwm: 差不多
<cfy> iFvwm: 我还自己写了上位机。。。。
<iFvwm> 全套现成的，当然省事。打倒啥杜邦线。
<ercvi> alvin_rxg: 问题一，iptables配置怎么保存不至于下次重启配置被清除，问题二，gnome-shell的菜单栏怎么设置默认隐藏，问题三，iptables能不能阻止arpspoof,问题四，arpspoof在子网而不是局域网内，是不是也能用，
<alvin_rxg> iptables-persistentiptables-persistentiptables-persistentiptables-persistentiptables-persistentiptables-persistent
<cfy> iFvwm: ....
<cfy> iFvwm: 是啊，就是那人嘛。。。
<cfy> iFvwm: 不给原理图那个。。
<namoamitabuddha> ercvi: 你说的保存问题
<iFvwm> 高速信号，没见过用线的，又不是串口信号那速度。
<namoamitabuddha> ercvi: 进 #flood 频道
<cfy> iFvwm: 没条件啊。。。。
<cfy> iFvwm: 你不知道我多苦啊 ee
<iFvwm> 你选别人的现成方案，就是入套。
<namoamitabuddha> ercvi: 贴过去了，你去看看。
<iFvwm> 还不如直接买输出jpg的。lol 更简单。
<iFvwm> 只是你上位机，反而要解析jpg格式。
<namoamitabuddha> ercvi: 因为你不能上 wiki 了，我就贴在 #flood 里面了
<cfy> iFvwm: 不是，输出rgb565,
<cfy> iFvwm: 我自己输出成png
<ercvi> namoamitabuddha: 看到了
<iFvwm> 标准的，当然是rgb这
<iFvwm> raw
 * ercvi 困了，睡觉去
<cfy> iFvwm: 你卖模块么。。
<ercvi> namoamitabuddha: bye
<namoamitabuddha> ercvi: 你等会儿就看不见咯
<ercvi> alvin_rxg: 光光，睡觉去了
<alvin_rxg> ercvi: 真幸福，去梦里找女人玩了
<ercvi> namoamitabuddha: 啥
<namoamitabuddha> ercvi: 那个 wiki 啊
<iFvwm> cfy: 不。
<namoamitabuddha> ercvi: 你最好先复制到电脑上
<cfy> iFvwm: .
<ercvi> namoamitabuddha: 嗯，正在复制中
<kevinyings> alvin_rxg : 。。。。
<roylez> palomino|working: 马仔
 * palomino|working momo 主席仔4
<kk> 新 其它类Unix OS发行版 • gentoo安装不了软件！！！！！！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=379734 为什么一安装软件就会出现如下信息 哪里出错了？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 wc15159595 — 2012-07-03 16:21
<hamo> adam8157: roylez gfrog 发了新干货
<hamo> adam8157: roylez gfrog http://blog.hamobai.com/blog/2012/07/03/IO-scheduler-in-Linux-kernel
<kk> hamo ⇪ t: Linux内核中的IO调度器简介 - Hamo's
<lawaiter> 没什么人啊
 * hamo afk
<sjd_zeus> python 吃饭，每月能拿多少俸禄
<kk> 新 Shell脚本 • 如何在指定行插入复杂的字符串 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=379737 如在test.sh中插入fw_setenv AVAILABLEWIFICH `wl chanspecs -b 5 -w 40 | grep l | awk '{print $1}' | sed '1,$s/l/\ /g'`这一整行。 #!/bin/bash a="fw_setenv AVAILABLEWIFICH `wl chanspecs -b 5 -w 40 | grep l | awk '{print $1}' | sed '1,$s/l/\ /g'`" grep -n "$a …
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<hamo> roylez: 电车男还不走？
<hamo> roylez: 等等没有痴汉了...
 * roylez  ( ︶︿︶)_凸 hamo
<adam8157> hamo: 刚羽毛球回来
<hamo> adam8157: 壕...
<hamo> adam8157: 最近有木有TB啊？
<adam8157> hamo: 有吧
<namoamitabuddha> wheezy 现在冻结了么
<adam8157> ggarlic: ggarlic_ 你怎么在这儿
<gfrog> adam8157: hamo 求教定义函数的时候神马时候应该用结构体当形参，神马时候应该把结构体展开？
<adam8157> gfrog: 都可以啊, 我习惯用结构体指针直接当参数, 这样函数整齐些, 有封装的意思在
<gfrog> adam8157: 但是如果要在函数开始做参数校验，岂不是还要挨个遍历结构体成员？
<adam8157> gfrog: 校验啥
<gfrog> adam8157: 参数有效性啊
<adam8157> gfrog: 不一样么...
<gfrog> adam8157: 没直接用形参那么直观啊
<adam8157> gfrog: 只能说各有利弊了...
<gfrog> adam8157: 所以这才是我最开始想问得。。
<hamo> gfrog 为啥不靠传参的时候保证有效性？
<namoamitabuddha> gfrog: 代码风格问题
<gfrog> hamo: 写接口给别人调用，没法保证人人传进来的参数都是有效的啊。
<gfrog> namoamitabuddha: bingo
<huntxu> roylez: 傻樂表情帝
<namoamitabuddha> gfrog: ?
<adam8157> hamo: 你octopress用的很舒服嘛
<hamo> adam8157: 必须的
<hamo> adam8157: 我还有个更重量的系列的...
<sjd_zeus> 我日了，我们公司居然不让我玩游戏
<alvin_rxg> sjd_zeus: 玩 扫雷 吧
<alvin_rxg> nethack 也行
<huntxu> adam8157: 'git commit' alias 成 'git commit -s', how
<adam8157> huntxu: .gitconfig
<huntxu> adam8157: 直接在alias段寫 commit = commit -s行麽
<adam8157> huntxu: [alias]
<adam8157> huntxu: commit = commit -s
<sjd_zeus> 自己搭建了个VPN,走IDC机房的服务器出去，玩游戏了
<gfrog> huntxu: 连-s都懒得多打一下啊。。。
<gfrog> huntxu: 我都各种tab补全。
<huntxu> gfrog: 怕忘
<huntxu> gfrog: 昨天把我們的倉庫切到gitolite了，各種方便
<gfrog> huntxu: 啊？ 方便在哪里呢？
<alvin_rxg> 一个在 toilet 一个在hub
<zodiac1111> gitupdate.sh
<adam8157> imadper: ping
<imadper> adam8157: pang
<imadper> adam8157: 刚回来, 跟女朋友看电影去了~
<adam8157> imadper: it's "pong"
<huntxu> imadper: 你回到北京了？
<imadper> adam8157: ...
<gfrog> huntxu: 哦，看来工作模式不太一样，我们所有人的patch都不是直接commit的，必须经过review才能由maintainer扔进git repo
<imadper> huntxu: 恩~ 回来了~
<imadper> adam8157: 哈哈~ 咩事?~
<adam8157> imadper: anyway, 那个大哥求的是intern?
<gfrog> adam8157: 你被打飞了？ “pang”
<imadper> adam8157: 不是, 正式的
<huntxu> gfrog: 我們也review，push權限開不開只看有沒人維護而已啊
<imadper> adam8157: 怎么, intern怎么能叫生意呢~
<adam8157> imadper: 那他写intern
<imadper> adam8157: 我了个去, 我去看看去, 我看中文的上面没写呀
<gfrog> huntxu: 我们人人有权限push，但是没人去真的push而已，哈哈
<adam8157> imadper: 标题是
<huntxu> gfrog: gitolite 加用戶和新倉庫什麽的很方便
<imadper> adam8157: 哦~ 那不管~
<adam8157> imadper: 这个看起来蛮靠谱
<gfrog> huntxu: 有靠谱的reivew工具嘛？
<imadper> adam8157: 肯定是直接推正式的~
<huntxu> gfrog: 權限的控制也還可以，就是配置的語法看起來有點怪
<huntxu> gfrog: mailing list = =
<imadper> adam8157: 恩, 我也是觉得靠谱~ 放心, 肯定给你好生意做~
<gfrog> huntxu: maillist版本发多了就乱成屎了，而且不好assign review任务
<adam8157> imadper: nice
<gfrog> huntxu: 想象下一个patch发10多版，thread得变成啥样。。。
<kk> 新 影音多媒体 • 影视编辑软件 Lightworks 汉化翻译[2012/7/3更新] http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=379740 影视编辑软件 Lightworks 汉化翻译 翻译动机及原理见原贴及原贴51楼 2012年5月28日15时，好莱坞级专业电影剪辑软件LightWorks开源工程发布11.0版！ viewtopic.php?f=35&t=376132 （注：因为原贴楼 …
<huntxu> gfrog: 線索靠自覺啊 = =, in-reply-to也可以寫的，把v2跟到v1後面，如果多的話這樣也行嘛
<imadper> adam8157: 反正我就是随便一发邮件, 然后的事情就不归我管了~ 能过最好~
<imadper> adam8157: 跟他联系, 如果你觉得麻烦的话, 也可以直接跟我说, 我跟他联系~
<huntxu> gfrog: 不然還真麽特別好的，gerrit各種不適應
<adam8157> imadper: 直接投了就完了
<imadper> adam8157: 恩, 好~
<adam8157> imadper: 请脑补诺基亚开机画面
<kevinyings> adam8157 没印象，一大大的N
<adam8157> kevinyings: 是握手啊
<imadper> adam8157: ok~
<imadper> kevinyings: 是握手来的~
 * imadper 也就你的手机还能有那个画面了~ adam8157 
<adam8157> imadper: 你错了 我的手机黑白的 好像没有
<imadper> adam8157: ... 囧.. 拿了内推费, 你正好换个手机吧...
<imadper> huntxu: 你这不对呀, 胡须哥~
<imadper> huntxu: 刚问我回来没, 我以为你接下来说要请我吃饭什么~ 结果你下面就没了!~
<kevinyings> adam8157 一月2千的求工作
<kevinyings> adam8157 ：
 * imadper 其实我应该去adam那里当hr...
<adam8157> imadper: 你跟他说下内推了 让他按邮件提示走
<adam8157> kevinyings: 好啊
<imadper> 恩, 好~
<kevinyings> adam8157 ：招什么？
<adam8157> kevinyings: http://adam8157.info/blog/2011/10/redhat-kernel-qe-position
<kk> adam8157 ⇪ t: RedHat招聘Kernel测试人员 - Adam's
<huntxu> imadper: 我又不知道有啥好吃
<huntxu> imadper: 來北京半年多，周末依舊麥當勞...
<imadper> huntxu: 带你去吃炒肝?
<huntxu> imadper: 炒啥肝？
<kevinyings> adam8157：这个第一个条件能降价吗？
<adam8157> kevinyings: 三个职位 不是三个条件
<kevinyings> adam8157：wow
<imadper> huntxu: 这... 等找个周末带你去吃炒肝+褡裢火烧~
<imadper> huntxu: 茴香馅儿的饺子你也没吃过吧~
<gfrog> adam8157: 又在忽悠人来啦？
<huntxu> imadper: 好吧，順帶面基淡淡
<huntxu> imadper: 茴香居然能做餡？
<gfrog> adam8157: 原来很多人都对咱那个前hr manager很反感嗷
<imadper> huntxu: 对呀, 茴香不做馅儿还能做什么?~
<adam8157> gfrog: 公司内的人吧
<imadper> huntxu: 恩, 好~ 面基~
<adam8157> imadper: 记得跟他说
<gfrog> adam8157: 不知道，可能外面的也有，还问是不是还是那个hr manager
<adam8157> gfrog: 嗯...
<imadper> gfrog: 求解, 那个zan ling wen漂亮吗~?
<imadper> adam8157: 说完了, 放心
<imadper> adam8157: 肯定生意优先~
<huntxu> adam8157: 我們team破天荒的女性數目增長到2名
<huntxu> adam8157: 質量還不錯
<gfrog> imadper: 啥？
<adam8157> huntxu: ...
<gfrog> imadper: 那是谁？
<imadper> gfrog: hr...
<imadper> gfrog: 贵帽子的hr呀!
<gfrog> huntxu: 我们组至少三分之一的女童鞋呢。
<huntxu> gfrog: >.<
<gfrog> imadper: 没概念，不知道那几个哪个是哪个，反正一堆hr
<kevinyings> adam8157 ：求模拟题目
<adam8157> kevinyings: ... 没啥题目
<imadper> gfrog: ...
<kevinyings> imadper ：求题目
<imadper> gfrog: 竟然对公司里的妹子都不了解, 难怪你叫`基蛙`
<imadper> kevinyings: 实习生的题目??
<gfrog> imadper: 我又不是蛋蛋
<imadper> gfrog: 目测你要悲剧了
<kevinyings> adam8157 ：是的看看我够不够格
<imadper> kevinyings: 如果创建一个目录~
<gfrog> imadper: 啥？
<imadper> kevinyings: 如何创建一个目录
<gfrog> imadper: adam8157 本来就对公司hr很了解嘛
<adam8157> gfrog: 我不熟
<kevinyings> imadper ：测内核掌握度吗？什么堆栈空间啊？
 * gfrog 下班还不能走，还得发patch， cc adam8157 
<adam8157> gfrog: 我得跟这儿等着, 一会儿去上课...
<kevinyings> imadper ：什么进程调度的操作系统知识，是吗？
<imadper> kevinyings: 实习生的话, 对内核的掌握程度没啥要求把
<imadper> kevinyings: 调度的话, 知道个优先级, nice值什么的也就够了吧
<imadper> kevinyings: 反正我就知道这两个
<kevinyings> imadper ：月薪 《2000？
<kevinyings> imadper ：2000 我就干
<imadper> kevinyings: 没月薪这一说~ 我是小时工~
<kevinyings> imadper ：怎么说？一小时多少？
<imadper> kevinyings: 一个小时20, 不允许加班.
<adam8157> kevinyings: 实习生都不不止2K
<adam8157> kevinyings: imadper 是实习生
<imadper> adam8157: 实习生不就是小时工嘛~
<kevinyings> adam8157 ：一天几个小时，有人教吗？
<adam8157> kevinyings: 什么意思
<kevinyings> adam8157 ：有指导吗？
<imadper> kevinyings: 您毕业没?
<kevinyings> adam8157 ：毕业了
<adam8157> kevinyings: 实习生当然有指导
<kevinyings> adam8157 ：7.1毕业
<kevinyings> adam8157 ：难道我不值钱了
<imadper> kevinyings: 妹子才值钱
<imadper> kevinyings: 还得是漂亮妹子
<kevinyings> adam8157 ：我不是
<adam8157> kevinyings: 能力够的话就应聘正式的职位, 薪酬是实习生的几倍吧
<imadper> adam8157: 具体几倍? 这个我也想知道~
 * adam8157 实习生是被剥削的
<adam8157> imadper: 问hr去
<imadper> adam8157: ....
<huntxu> 20*8*22*3 ~= 10k...
<adam8157> imadper: 我是跳槽来的, 和毕业过来的不一样 不知道你们啥情况
<huntxu> 系數再高就...
<kevinyings> adam8157 ：我够不上第2个，起码差半年知识
<imadper> adam8157: 哦, 好吧~
<kevinyings> adam8157 ：熟悉内核，打死也说不上
<adam8157> kevinyings: 我们有不需要熟悉内核的职位, 比如虚拟化和云计算
<imadper> adam8157: 你要是推荐虚拟化的话, 算是生意吗?
<kevinyings> adam8157 ：kvm？
<adam8157> kevinyings: 嗯
<adam8157> imadper: 算
<imadper> adam8157: 那你等生意吧... \
<kevinyings> adam8157 ：干什么的，开发？
<adam8157> imadper: 虚拟化云计算内核开发jboss都要
<adam8157> kevinyings: 有开发有测试
<imadper> adam8157: ok~
<kevinyings> adam8157 ：要求？
<kevinyings> adam8157 ：见搜索。。。。。。。。
<huntxu> imadper: 你哪來那麽多人賣
<adam8157> kevinyings: 具体的在这里翻 https://careers-redhat.icims.com/jobs/intro?hashed=0
<kk> adam8157 ⇪ t: Careers Center - Search and apply for a job at Red Hat
<adam8157> kevinyings: 选北京
<imadper> huntxu: 有钱就有人~
<kevinyings> adam8157 ：jobid？
<adam8157> kevinyings: 好多呢 自己搜吧
<kk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • dropbox运行不了 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=379743 我在ubuntu12.04的软件中心安装了Dropbox之后，在Dash里面点击Dropbox，会出来一个提示我输密码的对话框，可是输完之后它就是不运行，不知道是怎么回事啊？求指教，先谢谢了！ 统计信息: 发表于 由  …
<atmouse> 各位救命.. ubuntu12.04,3G上网卡怎么用? 我想用network manager连接,不想用wvdial
<atmouse> 日志里面显示network manager用ttyUSB1, 但是我驱动后是ttyUSB0,network manager里面怎么改设备位置
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu 12.04 使用 google 拼音输入法 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=379744 ubuntu 12.04 中，Fcitx 已经能够通过官方源来安装，更方便的是通过官方源来安装的 Fcitx，已经同步支持 google 拼音。 在 ubuntu 12.04 下通过终端安装 fcitx: Code: sudo apt-get install fcitx 安装后注销下系统就可 …
<atmouse> 哪位使用3G上网卡呢？
<__iamaichao> 羡慕那些IPV6地址的同学
<atmouse> geek 死程 高手 大虾 。。。都哪里去了
<atmouse> 唉。。。自己搞定了
<Songtao> 安装ubuntu过程中，文件考完后，界面就消失了，没有安装的过程，有人遇到过吗？
<Zertad> hey
<Songtao> ubuntu的安装Log叫什么？
<archl> Destine: 悦姐还在北京吗？
<roylez_> gfrog_: 基蛙尾巴
<roylez_> GNUdog: 基狗
<roylez_> iFvwm: 吾神
<archl> roylez_: 。
<archl> 主席好
<roylez_> .
<Destine> archl, 没有了。
<archl> Destine: 哦，毕业了？
<Destine> archl, 放假了。。。
<archl> Destine:  唔。这样额。
<yall> .
<yall> https://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/%E7%BE%8E%E5%9C%8B%E4%B8%8D%E9%81%93%E5%BE%B7%E4%BA%BA%E9%AB%94%E5%AF%A6%E9%A9%97
<kk> yall ⇪ t: 美國不道德人體實驗 - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<__iamaichao> yall: 哇
<scateu> //bow
<scateu> //help
<__iamaichao> zenshell: 怎么改名的……
<zenshell> ?
<worm> __iamaichao: 看/help
<zenshell> 用/nick #username
<__iamaichao> worm: 鲜扣肉
<help> ....
<help> 我打了个/nick help....
<zenshell> lol
<Guest20695> no~~~谁在改我的名字？
<imadper> Guest20695: cs
<worm> help有歧义的
<__iamaichao> cs是谁啊，这么大权限
<worm> Chan吗？Channel Server
<imadper> __iamaichao: chan serv
<imadper> __iamaichao: 权限比主席还大
<__iamaichao> imadper: thanks...
<__iamaichao> oh no
<worm> __iamaichao: 怎么了？有问题就说……
<sd44> 。。。。。。
<__iamaichao> worm: oh yes
<worm> 不要只发一个什么help啊之类的东西，然后等着别人来问你怎么了……直接讲问题。
<sd44> oh yeas...more ..more..give me more...fuck me...
<Vanson> -->-->
<worm> 写不下的直接发到code.bulix.org里，然后发链接……图片传到imagebin.org然后发链接。
<archl> roylez_: 只允许携带 2KG 的
<roylez_> archl: 神马意思？
<archl> roylez_: 限制携带
<worm> 很不幸，刚才我想看一下频道列表，就在这里打了一个/list……然后大量的输出……能停下来吗？
<imadper> worm: 退出
<worm> 还没输出完……我想^C
<archl> 哦
<archl> 谁还在广州呢
<archl> 附近。
<archl> 对了 一叶也是把。
<worm> 我在广州
<archl> 喔
<worm> 这里有提供Off Topic的聊天室吗？
<archl> 不需要哦
<archl> worm: 这里随意聊的
<archl> worm: 这里被当作聊天室。
<worm> 所以可以Off Topic了喽……
<__iamaichao> worm: thank you, but i have not anything to ask, it was a joke.
<__iamaichao> ありはどう
<__iamaichao> ありがどう
<worm> Merci...
<worm> 我知道你想说啥
<worm> Muy Bien
<__iamaichao> あっ？
<worm> 终于撤了……
<archl> worm？
<worm> Oui?
<worm> Comment?
<__iamaichao> :-(
<worm> 怎么又回来了……
<worm> !where __iamaichao
<lubotu2`> worm: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<worm> 抱歉，玩OSU玩多了……
<__iamaichao> worm: ....
<popolon> worm, vous parlez français ?
<worm> Oui. un peu.
<popolon> oh !
<popolon> Je suis français
<__iamaichao> popolon: worm:you know france...it's nice
<worm> Bonjour.
<alpha080> merci
<worm> 或许该去#ubuntu-fr去讲（如果存在的话）
<alpha080> oui
<popolon> 我来这里想学中文
<worm> 好吧……我也来Ubuntu-fr来试图学习法文……
<worm> 或许换个名字？
<yall> .
<worm_de_chine> 先看看这里的Bot能干什么。
<worm_de_chine> !help
<lubotu2`> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<stardiviner> help
<archl> stardiviner: 。。。
<stardiviner> !patience
<lubotu2`> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<archl> stardiviner: 没有资金了，我要钱哦
<stardiviner> archl: 我更加没钱，我钱包里就一百二十元
<archl> !ls
<lubotu2`> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<__iamaichao> lubotu2`: so cute
<archl> !lg
<archl> !hs
<stardiviner> !suck
<__iamaichao> !fuck
<worm_de_chine> !pong
<lubotu2`> pong is an old atari game. It's fun!
<archl> !ping
<lubotu2`> another contentless ping... sigh...
<stardiviner> !if
<archl> !ping 129.0.0.1
<worm_de_chine> 我们开始调戏Bot了……
<__iamaichao> !ls
<lubotu2`> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<worm_de_chine> !bancho
<__iamaichao> !helpme i am stuck here
<lubotu2`> __iamaichao: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<archl> stardiviner: 我有 0 元啊
<sd44> !rm -rf /
<stardiviner> archl: 额。。。 那我分给你50
<__iamaichao> lubotu2`: are you sure you are just A BOT?
<lubotu2`> __iamaichao: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<worm_de_chine> lubotu居然给我私聊说“我不知道……”
<stardiviner> archl: 咱们买方便面和蛋糕吃
<sd44> lubotu2`: ！date
<worm_de_chine> 他是不好意思说自己不知道吗？
<__iamaichao> !date
<stardiviner> !make love
<worm_de_chine> !time
<lubotu2`> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<stardiviner> !!!
<worm_de_chine> !irc
<lubotu2`> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<stardiviner> !bot !bot
<worm_de_chine> bot! bot!
<archl> stardiviner: 那不够健康，买面包+巧克力+牛奶+芹菜+蛋糕吃。
<worm_de_chine> 我们怎么了？
<__iamaichao> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1073024/
<archl> worm_de_chine: 我们都在被淘汰种
<worm_de_chine> !freenode
<lubotu2`> freenode is the IRC network that you're on! - See http://freenode.net/faq.shtml - freenode has policies that govern how people should use the network which can be read at http://freenode.net/policy.shtml - The Ubuntu channels on freenode also have their own !Guidelines
<sd44> 我们寂寞。。。
<archl> 来玩 crawl 把
<worm_de_chine> 于是开始调戏Bot
<archl> 输入 /j ##crawl
<stardiviner> archl: 买多了钱不够啊
<archl> stardiviner: 分次买啊
<__iamaichao> 只求Bot说一句：我不是Bot，我是真人，你们这群蛋疼的家伙。
<archl> stardiviner: 每次少吃一点，分开
<sd44> 谁懂点QT或者熟悉，精通更好。。。我做了个小软，想找人一起维护。。
<stardiviner> archl: 50元能买啥啊，过了今天没明天
<archl> sd44: 应该说谁想要帮你的项目
<sd44> 单纯翻译短文 也成啊。。
<archl> stardiviner: 我还真不知道物价
<sd44> archl: 已经做出来了，还需要两三个小修改。GNU。。。
<archl> stardiviner: 以前一天也就10元。
<archl> sd44: 自己全部自己解决好了
<worm_de_chine> 我或许能帮忙翻译文章……如果是C->E或者E->C的话
<archl> sd44: 这是证明自己的机会
<stardiviner> archl: 10元肯定不够的，20差不多了
<worm> !worm
<worm> !lol
<lubotu2`> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<worm> 看完了就LOL了……
<sd44> archl: 我没有时间。。。业余编程。。还想加入几个功能。。。
<worm> !human
<worm> !unity
<lubotu2`> Unity is the default UI since Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. For a GNOME 2-like experience, see !notunity
<worm> 那家伙不知道human却知道unity
<archl> 不知道
<archl> 新人都不知道human
<archl> stardiviner: 不知道。哦
<archl> 没遍过程序也
<sd44> worm，先不用忙。。过两天写好README，帮我翻译成英文吧
<worm> !1+1
<worm> 不知道？
<archl> You dice the two-headed ogre like an onion!!!
<worm> 好吧。我的email是stephdechine@gmail.com
<sd44> 很短，最多12 ，13行。。谢谢
<worm> 那家伙真的不知道1+1
<sd44> worm: 好的，我记下你邮箱了。。。
<worm> !readme
<worm> 也不知道……
<worm> !canonical
<lubotu2`> Canonical Ltd. is committed to the development, distribution and promotion of open source software products, and to providing tools and support to the open source community. It is the driving force behind the Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu, and Edubuntu Operating Systems. Canonical's website is at http://www.canonical.com/
<worm> !firefox
<lubotu2`> firefox is the default web browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion | To install plugins: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxPlugins
<worm> !gentoo
<lubotu2`> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<worm> !konsole
<lubotu2`> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<worm> !xfce
<lubotu2`> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<sd44> worm: 哈哈，英文白痴水平。。。这两天就能修改好BUG等做完了。到时候。。找你。。。。。。。
<worm> !laptop
<lubotu2`> Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<worm> 刚放假，正好有空，翻译就当是复习TOEFL好了……
<worm> 试一下Shit+6能不能打出省略号？
<sd44> worm: -________-挺简单的英文介绍。。。你要想多弄点，可以帮我翻译下EXIF照片信息中的文字。。。
<sd44> 噢，那个不用，那个可以直接照搬现有带中文的软件，ACDSEE之类
<worm> !meta
<lubotu2`> If you would like to help in #*ubuntu* but it just goes too fast to spot interesting questions, try joining #ubuntu-meta and watching for questions there (note that it is NOT a support channel, however, and questions should still be answered in #*ubuntu*)
<worm> !super
<worm> 大家知道Meta键和Super键都是什么吗？
<roylez_> worm: meta -> alt
<sd44> META，咱们普通键盘一半时ALT
<amesists> meta_key=super_key=win_key
<roylez_> worm: super -> windows
<worm> 好文艺的说法……
<worm> 那^是什么……
<roylez_> worm: 如果你是用emacs的话，你还是乖乖买脚踏板去吧
<sd44> EMACS+EVIL。。。
<sd44> 模仿VIM。。。。
<worm> vim user无压力
<worm> 现在正在试图用cat来当文件编辑器……
<worm> !cat
<lubotu2`> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<worm> !dog
<sd44> !ed
<lubotu2`> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs, ed - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<worm> !less
<worm> !more
<sd44> 。。。。。有用ED的吗。。。
<worm> !binary
<worm> binary都不知道的bot？
<worm> !xd
<worm> !l10n
<worm> roylez 和 roylez_有关系吗？
<imadper> worm: 有一个是假的
<worm> 为什么看到#ubuntu上面一排FloodBot排排坐，这里却一只都没有呢？
<worm> !flood
<lubotu2`> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<worm> ubuntu-fr那里有一只法文版的bot,这里什么时候能配一只中文版的Bot?
<archl> worm: 因为可以多台机子开着啊
<kk> 新 软件/网站开发 • ajax用get方法提交表单 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=379758 用XMLHttpRequest。 send方法只是给POST用的好像。要是用GET提交表单的话，那只有一个一个值的生成&ooo=xxx加入到url里？有么有简单的办法，纯js，不带库的 统计信息: 发表于 由 枫叶饭团 — 2012-07-03 21:52
<__iamaichao> hi all
<kk> __iamaichao, 好.. .  ㍭ 
<__iamaichao> 有大虾知道如何在Linux机器上硬盘安装一个Windows系统吗？
<bazhang> http://ubuntuone.com/2apS8xscpa5L3JWTW8KUrD any English speakers that could help translate this would be appreciated
<__iamaichao> i know , as a ubuntu-er, maybe i should hava not ever mentioned the 'windows' word, but it's really urgent...
<roylez_> gfrog: http://www.smzdm.com/english-way-a-baseball-bat-88-yuan.html
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 英途 棒球棒　88元包邮» 什么值得买
<__iamaichao> bazhang: how??"the language-support program shut down accidentally"?
<bazhang> __iamaichao, yep. could you translate those various buttons
<__iamaichao> bazhang: 1,show details 2,keep the shut-down state 3,restart this program
<bazhang> __iamaichao, thanks much!
<__iamaichao> bazhang: you're welcome:)
<imadper> cfy: 怎么看我现在的dns?
<cfy> imadper: cat /etc/resolv.conf
<imadper> cfy: dhcp
<cfy> imadper: 什么意思？
<imadper> cfy: 那东西会自动根据我的isp来修改?~
<worm> 显示当前的DNS服务器。
<worm> 会的。
<cfy> imadper: dhcp会传递dns信息
<worm> 还可以手动添加，但是每一次dhcp后都会重置文件。
<cfy> imadper: 你可以，锁定resolv.conf文件或者dhcp获取时不理dns
<cfy> imadper: 好像dhcpcd可以做到
<imadper> cfy: 恩, 好~ 我去试试看~ thx
<cfy> imadper: 如果是ext的
<cfy> imadper: chattr +i吧，我记得时
<cfy> imadper: chattr +i吧，我记得是
<imadper> cfy: 恩, 好~ 不过问题貌似不在这里..
<cfy> imadper: 哦。我先下了，回寝室了 bye
<imadper> cfy: 恩, 毕业~
<imadper> bye
<worm> 好像就只有ubuntu-cn可以 off topic啊……别的都好严格……
<ercvi> archl: 哎呀，裸姐
<archl> ercvi: ...
<archl> ercvi: 是谁呢。。。
<archl> ercvi: 肯定是那个烦人的家伙。。。
<ercvi> archl: 你猜，你猜，你猜猜猜
<archl> 又换。。。
<archl> lol
<ercvi> centerpoint: hi
<archl> 不认识。。。
<archl> 叫裸姐的人不多。
<centerpoint> ercvi: 你是谁丫
<ercvi> iFvwm: ee,我刚进了次Fvwm1,里面什么都没有只有一个四方格在左上角，鼠标能从左边屏幕消失从右边屏幕出现，
<ercvi> centerpoint: 我是那个曾经向你请教过写bot
<archl> 额。
<archl> 根本记不住了。。。
<ercvi> centerpoint: 用什么，学什么，你当时这样告诉我的
<MeaCulpa_> .
<kk> 新 常用硬件支持 • thinkpad t60上ubuntu 12.04声音过一段时间变沙哑 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=379761 自己的thinkpad t60安装了ubuntu12.04，其他一切都挺好的，就是声音有些问题。 刚启动时，声音正常，但是过啦一段时间，声音就变的沙哑，感觉是有叠音。而后注销或重启有恢复正常了 …
<centerpoint> ercvi: 不记得了. 搞bot的时候我还是小菜加小白呢.
<ercvi> centerpoint: 那是去年冬天的事情了，我现在依然是小白一枚
<centerpoint> ercvi: 那个时候你就是这个奇怪的nick ?
<ercvi> archl: 你回来了？
<archl> ercvi: 没
<ercvi> centerpoint: 额，那时不是，我也忘了那时的nick是啥了
<ercvi> archl: 现在天朝太热了，没回来就对了，
<ercvi> archl: 你现在在那边干吗
<archl> ercvi: 要回去了
<archl> ercvi: 什么都没干哦
<centerpoint> ercvi: 你上学还是上班?
<archl> ercvi: 上学吧。
<ercvi> centerpoint: 上学
<archl> 猜大一变大二的
<centerpoint> ercvi: 真幸福丫
<ercvi> archl: ...
<ercvi> centerpoint: 挂科就不幸福了
<archl> ercvi: 所以你真的是那笨蛋？
<ercvi> archl: 哪个？
<archl> ercvi: 忘了
<archl> ercvi: 被忘记了？
<ercvi> 。。。
<archl> ercvi: 经常给我发垃圾email的？
<ercvi> archl: 我也忘了自己以前的nick,我记忆很差
<ercvi> test
<kk> ercvi, .. ..  ㍮ 
<atcho> 哇塞 我用webos上irc好爽
<Songtao> 如何才能远程访问ubuntu desktop ?
<slucx> rdesktop
<ofan> Songtao: vnc
<MeaCulpa_> .
<MeaCulpa_> slucx: ...
<Songtao> 那一个vnc,有推荐的吗？ 我用desktop sharing, 和 remote desktop viewer, 给我error, connection closed
<Songtao> 正在试 x11vnc
<Songtao> 没用明白
<Songtao> 有人用过x11vnc ?
<atcho> 进进出出
<harcher> ls
<LOL_> alvin_rxg: 光光
<alvin_rxg> LOL_: lol
<LOL_> alvin_rxg: 把你的.fvwm2rc文件给我一份
<alvin_rxg> i don't have that stuff
<LOL_> alvin_rxg: 你没用过fvwm?
<alvin_rxg> no
<alvin_rxg> LOL_:
<LOL_> alvin_rxg: 因为ubuntu貌似自带了个fvwm1,所以想用用
<LOL_> alvin_rxg: 但是不会写配置文件
<alvin_rxg> Linux ubuntu 3.2.0-23-generic-pae #36-Ubuntu SMP Tue Apr 10 22:19:09 UTC 2012 i686 athlon i386 GNU/Linux
<alvin_rxg> LOL_: 開放 80端口，然後學唄
<LOL_> alvin_rxg: 30MB流量，你认为我敢用浏览器吗
<alvin_rxg> 唷，那你還幹用 fvwm
<LOL_> alvin_rxg: 现在挂irc,一个小时还会消耗我大约0.5MB的流量
<LOL_> 因为现在实在是不知道该搞点啥，
<LOL_> ubound的dnssec让我搞的很差，
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: 撸管弟
 * LOL_ 上网只敢挂irc,这悲催的生活呀！
<LOL_> 我还是睡觉去吧，唉
<alvin_rxg> 你他媽不是住學生宿舍麼？把自己搞這麼寒酸幹嘛
<alvin_rxg> 請問 ubuntu 源的 update 和 security 是否需要添加的？
<zqq> 大家好
<kk> zqq, 好.. .  ㍯ 
<zqq> 哈哈，管理回复我了。
<ggarlic> alvin_rxg: 要的
<alvin_rxg> ggarlic: 爲啥？
<ofan> RT @qhgy: 【在草榴面前，CCAV就是战斗力-5的渣】前有香港，后有什邡！100多张照片，（明天继续更新） 草榴社區 t http://t.co/28QY2AbS
<kk> ofan,啥网址y [首发]我敢保证，什邡昨天出事了你们都看不到！前有香港，后有什邡！100多张照片，（明天继续更新） 草榴社
<ggarlic> alvin_rxg: security提供的是漏洞修复。update是一般bug修复
<alvin_rxg> ggarlic: main repo 不更新嗎？
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 謝謝！亞洲無碼！
<ofan> 谁有草榴邀请码
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 让你看帖子的
<alvin_rxg> ofan: xD
<ggarlic> alvin_rxg: 提供，但有些patch就是在secrity里提供.
<zq> 自己跟自己聊天。。。
<zqq> 会不会很2
<ofan> zqq: 不会
<ggarlic> alvin_rxg: proposed倒是可以不开
<alvin_rxg> >_>
<alvin_rxg> i hate gtk3
<ggarlic> alvin_rxg:  If a package in an Ubuntu release has a bug, it should be fixed either through the Security Update or the Stable Release Update process, as appropriate.
<ggarlic> alvin_rxg: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBackports 参考ubuntu官方文档
<kk> ggarlic ⇪ t: UbuntuBackports - Ubuntu Wiki
<alvin_rxg> 你妹，這不是 backports 麼？
<ggarlic> alvin_rxg: 看清楚我引用的那句话。-_-!
<alvin_rxg> 先裝 gstreamer
<knownbad1> gstring?
<alvin_rxg> 有沒有類似 sysv-rc-conf 那樣控制 upstart 的工具呢？
<ofan> ...跑了
<boyan_> kk,
<kk> boyan_, .. 休息一下 ..  ㍛ 
<dchxcrow> kk,有几人现在
<kk> dchxcrow, 多少？  ㍛ 
<\b> rebootking!
<kk>  06:25
<xymupdown> 嗨，大家早
<xymupdown> 是不是都在睡觉阿
<xymupdown> 有机器人聊聊也行阿
<xymupdown> ofan 在吗
#ubuntu-cn 2012-07-04
<MeaCulpa> 蜀人威武
<huangya>  请问：当前用户名@主机这个两个变量怎样得到？我在程序中要调用它们。
<MeaCulpa> huangya: whoami, hostgname
<MeaCulpa> hostname
<MeaCulpa> an/qui
<sjd_zeus> 各位早上好
<sjd_zeus> 终于会了python的著名的hello world了，哈哈
<MeaCulpa> sjd_zeus: ...
<MeaCulpa> python -c 'print "hello world!"'
<MeaCulpa> 我也会了~
<sjd_zeus> MeaCulpa: 哈哈
<sjd_zeus> 嘎嘎，自己搞的VPN,挂了一宿游戏，没掉线，爽呀
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 12.04怎么用deja-dup恢复？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=379858 重装过系统，比较干净想备份下，已经用deja-dup备份好了，有3个 duplicity-full.20120703T070125Z.manifest (174字节) duplicity-full.20120703T070125Z.vol1.difftar.gz (19.6MB，里面有个duplicity-full.20120703T070125Z.vol1.difftar约60.6MB) du …
<MeaCulpa> sjd_zeus: 茴香豆有几种写法
<MeaCulpa> sjd_zeus: python -c '__import__("sys").stdout.write("hello world!\n")'
<LOL_> 是回字吧,初中课本里的孔乙己
<LOL_> 是该找本玄幻小说看呢.还是找本H小说看,纠结
<sjd_zeus> LOL_: 自己写小说
<MeaCulpa> 都弱暴了
<sjd_zeus> 网络小说太扯淡了，越看越郁闷
<sjd_zeus> 还是玩游戏好了
<MeaCulpa> 玄幻没法看，H直接看片子
<sjd_zeus> MeaCulpa: 错，片子和文字不一样
<sjd_zeus> MeaCulpa: 文字需要通过大脑加工才能形成片子
<LOL_> 烟雨江南和蓝晶的还是不错的
<sjd_zeus> 谁和我一起去玩MUD
<LOL_> 以前关注的大神都消失了,还活着的就这两位了
<LOL_> 前几年有好书,现在都是小白文学,都是我是大法师这本书害的.唉
<MeaCulpa> sjd_zeus: 片子也要加工阿...
<LOL_> MeaCulpa: 你用啥Wm
<MeaCulpa> 写玄幻，至少要学贯 道 僧 儒 三家，目前的写手只是娃娃
<MeaCulpa> sjd_zeus: 多读书，再看玄幻，就会觉得他们可笑
<MeaCulpa> LOL_: echinus
<MeaCulpa> LOL_: 还有bblean for windows :)
<MeaCulpa> sjd_zeus: 其实也不用读书，只要稍微google一下，就会发现这些写手是在是鄙陋
<kk> 新 屏幕抓图 • KDE4 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=379861 统计信息: 发表于 由 tangmumao_wefls — 2012-07-04 9:17
<kevin> 看小说的都是缺少想象力的家伙，人物没血没肉
<kevin> 我说国内的大部分小说
<sjd_zeus> 我就看金庸的外加 金瓶梅
<alpha080> 还有人玩regnum的么？
<sjd_zeus> alpha080: 很久前玩过段时间，一个小战士，30多级玩不动了，没药水
<pyLemon> 什么东西 游戏。？
<sjd_zeus> 网络游戏
<pyLemon> 哦 linux下的？
<sjd_zeus> 恩
<alpha080> sjd_zeus: 我法师。。
<alpha080> 也是三十几级的，09年以后就没玩了，今天看下帐号居然还在
<sjd_zeus> alpha080: 那游戏药水卖钱，打个怪就要休息半天，很累
<alpha080> sjd_zeus: 你都是单独行动？
<sjd_zeus> alpha080: 是的，里面哪国的人都有，语言不通呀
<alpha080> 那样打当然慢了。。
<sjd_zeus> alpha080: 我的E文停留在学前班水平
<pyLemon> 额 玩起来卡么
<alpha080> 我之前都是跟人组队。。还加入帮会
<pyLemon> 服务器在国外吧
<sjd_zeus> 还好，我玩不卡
<sjd_zeus> 就是很累
<sjd_zeus> 游戏NPC不卖药水
<alpha080> pyLemon: 不会卡
<sjd_zeus> 搞不明白老外是咋想的
<pyLemon> 哦
<alpha080> 以前也有六七个国内的在玩
<pyLemon> linux下我就玩过一个单机游戏  维诺之战
<alpha080> 现在不知道了
<hamo> roylez_: 基席
<alpha080> sjd_zeus: 免费的，就这样了
<sjd_zeus> 我不会玩这些策略游戏
<roylez_> hamo: 你想死呢
<sjd_zeus> alpha080: 不过可以花钱买药水
<alpha080> sjd_zeus: 法师表示啥都不需要，只需要队友。。
<stardiviner> hamo: 基基 么么
<hamo> stardiviner: ...
<sjd_zeus> alpha080: 法师需要的是炮灰
<pyLemon> 问个问题 ， 有人用xchat么 怎么屏蔽进入和离开提示啊？
<stardiviner> hamo: 表示早上起床后要洗脸刷牙
<kk> 新 桌面特效 • ubuntu-tweak真是个好东西，发截图 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=379865 ！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 e98156 — 2012-07-04 9:40
<sjd_zeus> pyLemon: 你的问题我也想知道，虽然我现在用irssi
<alpha080> sjd_zeus: 装完了，进去看看有没有记得我。。
<ofan> pyLemon: /help ignore
<alpha080> 人
<sjd_zeus> 我现在没装
<saigut> hello?
<alpha080> afk
<sjd_zeus> 怎麽屏蔽进入 退出的消息来着
<pyLemon> 刚才有个哥们告诉我看 /help ignore
<pyLemon> 我试了下 /ignore * NOTI  不过貌似没有用额。。不知道掩码该怎么写
<saigut> 问一下，这些命令要怎么运行啊。。。。
<saigut> 输入命令的地方在哪里啊
<pyLemon> 这样好像可以了 /ignore *!*@* NOTI
<pyLemon> 命令直接在聊天框里面输入啊
<sjd_zeus> 恩
<saigut> 哦
<saigut> ddcd /privmsg
<sjd_zeus> 屏蔽不了呀
<xinchi> 请问个问题啊
<sjd_zeus> ğЩ
<xinchi> 为什么我的gtkrc-2.0文件里什么都没写，而openbox打开gnome下的程序还是用gnome的主题啊
<huntxu> xinchi: 你期望的結果是什麽
<xinchi> huntxu: 我期望的结果是主题也是那种跟pcmanfm的主题一样的效果 就是那种很简陋很沧桑的感觉 哈哈哈哈
<huntxu> xinchi: 你手動起的openbox還是通過dm？
<pyLemon> pcmanfm 可以像nautius 那样 图片文件夹自动预览么？
<xinchi> pyLemon:  可以
<kk> 新 服务器基础应用 • apache2 + mono-xsp4 配置，如何设置写权限？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=379866 apache2 + mono-xsp4 运行asp.net页面，上传文件报错“没权限”，不能写入文件； 网站虚拟目录：/home/username/web 写入的路径：/home/username 请问系统中的web服务是以哪个用户的身份运行的？ …
<xinchi> huntxu: 通过dm
<pyLemon> 我没找到设置额
<xinchi> pyLemon: 默认就是啊
<huntxu> xinchi: gdm麽？
<pyLemon> 是视图里面么
<pyLemon> xinchi 是视图要选对么？
<xinchi> huntxu: 恩 就是登陆的窗口选session地方选的openbox
<sjd_zeus> sjd_zeus1 (~sjd_zeus@114.255.17.145) 进入了 #ubuntu-cn 类似这样的信息怎麽屏蔽呢，谁能给个完整的命令，谢谢
<huntxu> xinchi: 那估計 gnome-settings-daemon還開著呢
<pyLemon> 哦
<pyLemon> 我知道是什么问题了
<pyLemon> 原来有个设置  默认大小超过2048k的图片 是不显示预览图
<xinchi> huntxu: 我觉得也是 因为我autostart.sh里根本没挂在ibus，但是ibus自动启动了 有什么办法可以禁止gnome-daemon启动么？
<pyLemon> 该到10240k 就可以显示了
<huntxu> xinchi: 很久沒用dm，所以不知道 = =
<xinchi> huntxu: ......那我肿么办
<huntxu> xinchi: 涼拌，lol
<xinchi> huntxu: 好桑心！
<huntxu> xinchi: 而且你的gtkrc啥都沒，也會去/usr/share/themes/Default下找的
<huntxu> xinchi: 估計那個配置就是你說的簡陋滄桑...
<xinchi> huntxu: 我现在gtkrc里面有一行设置图标的，，。
<huntxu> xinchi: 優先級最高是~/.gtkrc-2.0應該
<huntxu> xinchi: 設為文件估計會回歸默認
<gfrog> huntxu: 糊涂徐
<huntxu> xinchi: 但我不知道gnome-settings-daemon會不會有影響
<astroler> Hi 大家早上好，每天问个好 提示下知名度
<huntxu> gfrog: 無妹子的loser基蛙早
<gfrog> huntxu: hahhhh?
<huntxu> roylez_: 無妹子的樂樂還沒上班
<gfrog> huntxu: 啥乱七八糟的
<xinchi> huntxu: 我现在~/.gtkrc-2.0里只有一行icon的，那我把theme加上，然后给空值或者default会不会变沧桑
<huntxu> tenzu: 妹子變成女王的疼疼最cool bee
<roylez_> huntxu: 等我上班就去ban了你
<huntxu> xinchi: default應該會
<huntxu> roylez_: ...
<huntxu> adam8157: 幻想有妹子的阿當好像還沒出現
<xinchi> huntxu: 那我试试先
<hamo> huntxu: 基席今天发威了...
<huntxu> hamo: 萬惡的實習生
<tenzu> huntxu: 嘛?
<hamo> huntxu: 毛...今天就正式了...
<gfrog> huntxu: 你out了，我是已婚男人。 而且hamo从今天起不是实习生了。
<huntxu> hamo: 喲，轉正要請吃飯
<tenzu> hamo: 我要吃津门一串啊
<hamo> gfrog 你昏了？
<adam8157_away> huntxu: ...
<hamo> tenzu: 我也要...在哪？
<adam8157> huntxu: ...
<gfrog> tenzu: 那是啥？ 我倒是听过脑门一串。。。
<huntxu> gfrog: 後悔了吧，當年一時沖動，現在想搞基都來不及
<gfrog> tenzu: 包。
<gfrog> huntxu: 那是蛋蛋
<hamo> adam8157 WFH的基蛋好
<huntxu> gfrog: 腦門一串這個名字很霸氣
 * adam8157 家里门锁坏掉了
<huntxu> 尼瑪這借口真好
<gfrog> adam8157: 昨晚有人强力入室搅基？
<adam8157> ...
<huntxu> 下次一天逃班說我被反鎖在家
<adam8157> huntxu: 刚让人上门来修的
<hamo> adam8157 哟哟哟..
<adam8157> huntxu: wfh嘛, 又不是逃班
<hamo> adam8157 药药药
<gfrog> huntxu: 我擦，我真被反锁在家过，还你妈锁过2次
<huntxu> adam8157: 性質差不多
<adam8157> hamo: 下午踢球去
<huntxu> adam8157: 球攜帶
<hamo> adam8157 我下午转正...
<huntxu> hamo: 那你現在還是實習生
<imadper> tenzu_: 尾巴猪~
<adam8157> huntxu: 我踢的很差的...
<hamo> huntxu: 今天就不是了...
<huntxu> hamo: 乖乖洗花瓶去
<adam8157> huntxu: 15:30 中关村足球场
<tenzu_> 一说阿当坏话就掉了啊
<tenzu_> md
<hamo> tenzu_: 尾巴基兽你弱爆了...
<adam8157> tenzu_: 天理如此
<tenzu_> 还不能ghost...
<sjd_zeus> xchat-gnome真不好玩
<tenzu> 刚才忘了开ipv6
<imadper> hamo: 你在哪儿转正?
<hamo> imadper: dudu
<tenzu> hamo: 终于不是临时工了?
<hamo> tenzu: 临时工好啊...不用缴税
<gfrog> hamo: 你实习的时候不交税？
<tenzu> hamo: 工资也少吧
<gfrog> hamo: 某帽不是20%的税嘛？
<hamo> gfrog 最多的一次交了十几块钱
<gfrog> hamo: 貌似还真不多啊
<hamo> gfrog 贵帽太听党国的话了
<gfrog> hamo: 嗯，尽力交税，没有任何避税措施
<cfy> dudu.....
<ggarlic> 实习生超过800交20%....
<sjd_zeus> 我们也是全额上税，去年的年终奖还上税了呢
<hamo> gfrog 高富帅们害怕睡
<void1> 外企都是税啊
<void1> 郁闷
<sjd_zeus> 国内企业现在也好多都全额上税了吧，至少我这里是
<sd44> .......
<pyLemon> 我这也是全额 苦逼啊。
<sd44> 从来不交税。。。。。。。
<imtxc> 谁用过000webhost 的免费主机么？感觉速度不错么，不知道稳定不。
<sd44> 或者我们不知道。。。。工资条都不在自己手里。。。。
<pyLemon> 社保现在这么不靠谱 交那么高的基数 等会让我们70退休 就悲剧了。。
<pyLemon> 社保某种意义上也是税。。
<sjd_zeus> 我们工资条可以自己进HR系统查
<pyLemon> 只是换了个名义
<imadper> hamo: ...
<imadper> hamo: 那你在百度怎么跟adam搞基?
<sjd_zeus> imtxc, 给个确切的网址去看看
<hamo> imadper: 交给你了...
<imadper> hamo: 没事, 还有gforg
<imtxc> sjd_zeus: www. com
<sjd_zeus> ?
<hamo> imadper: adam8157 gfrog 你们三个就是幸福的一家～～～
<adam8157> ..
<LOL_> 基窝...俺想要百合
<imtxc> imadper: 你活了？
<imadper> hamo: 算了, 哥有女朋友
<imadper> imtxc: 回家了呀~
<gfrog> adam8157: 求帽子
<imadper> imtxc: 当然活过来了~
<imtxc> imadper: 给我发的文件呢！！！！
<imadper> gfrog: 恩
<imadper> gfrog: t了hamo
<adam8157> gfrog: 赐予你力量
<imadper> gfrog: 干的漂亮
<imadper> imtxc: 那个里面没有吗??
<imtxc> imadper: 有我还跟你要啊。。。
<imadper> imtxc: 你要看隐藏文件呀
<imadper> imtxc: .emacs
<imtxc> 没有的。。
<imadper> imtxc: ... 那我传给你
 * hamo 还真是默契呢...嗯嗯...
<imadper> hamo: .... 他们两个, 你说他们两个没事, 非得把我加进去, 人家不乐意了
<imadper> imtxc: http://code.bulix.org/k3tjay-81782
<imadper> imtxc: 都是历史遗留的代码, 乱到家了~
<imtxc> imadper: 你那你还不整理整理
<imadper> imtxc: 不! 浪费时间, 现在用的很爽, 何必折腾
<imtxc> imadper: 已经上班了？
<imadper> imtxc: 没呢, 要是我上班了, 肯定有找你吃饭
<imtxc> sjd_zeus: 速度挺快的，至少感觉比github要快。。
<sjd_zeus> 那个空间只提供php和mysql的支持呀
<imtxc> 算在上面装个 wiki玩玩。
<imtxc> sjd_zeus: 那还不够？
<sjd_zeus> 恩，还不如自己在服务器上再虚拟个系统，想装啥装啥多好，国内的机房，速度还快
<huntxu> adam8157: 我也要踢蛤蟆
<imtxc> sjd_zeus: 没钱啊。
<sjd_zeus> 公司的服务器呀
<adam8157> huntxu: 赐予你力量
<imtxc> hamo: 你做了什么
<huntxu> imtxc: 我在幫他測試自動登錄
<adam8157> roylez: hamo MeaCulpa http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/64112046gw1dukjwvdrdgj.jpg
<imtxc> imadper: 拿来主义不好啊，貌似我还得改。。。
<imadper> imtxc: 把握的邮箱改了
<imtxc> imadper: 还有错误呢。
<imtxc> imadper: 邮箱还没找到。。。
<imadper> imtxc: 因为有些程序要在自己的电脑上装的
<imtxc> imadper: o 比如cedet?
<imadper> imtxc: 对
<imadper> imtxc: 还不能是官网的. 要svn下来还是cvs忘了
<imtxc> imadper: 你那个emacs.d里面不是有嘛
<imadper> imtxc: 那个过时了, 不行了
<imtxc> imadper: o
<imadper> imtxc: 到emacs24的时候就不行了
<imadper> imtxc: 除此之外, 还有cscope
<imtxc> cscope有装的  vim在用。
<huntxu> hamo: 你的自動登錄沒用了啊
<hamo> huntxu: 现在用的客户端没有...
<huntxu> hamo: 弱暴了
<huntxu> hamo: 嘟嘟裏要翻牆才能上youtube不
<mayli> 测试
<mayli> hello
<kk> mayli, .. ..  ㍢ 
<huntxu> mayli: 您的測試已失敗，請稍後重試
<hamo> huntxu: 嗯...并没有自动的代理...贵司呢？
<mayli> huntxu: you win
<huntxu> hamo: 木有
<huntxu> adam8157: gfrog 看來還是帽子好
<adam8157> huntxu: send your cv to me
<stifler> ls
<woju> 我的firestarter里面有个进程是exe，killall exe又杀不掉是怎么回事？
<imtxc> imadper: 你弄这么大字体？
<imadper> imtxc: 恩, 我屏幕大
<imtxc> imadper: 忘了你是双屏幕。
<imadper> imtxc: 回家就不是了
<imtxc> imadper: Symbol's function definition is void: semantic-load-enable-minimum-features 是怎么了？
<imadper> pyla
<pylaurent> imadper: 模块那章要不要看= =。
<imadper> pylaurent: 不军训?
<imadper> pylaurent: 你用不到呢
<pylaurent> imadper: 下午逃军训 = =。假装去参加合唱团了
<imadper> ....
<imadper> im
<pylaurent> imadper: 模块不看？
<imadper> imtxc: 这个呀, 一般都是你的cedet那里的问题
<imtxc> imadper: 哦啊。。
<imadper> pylaurent: 就几页的东西, 有时间问, 还不如看了呢~
<pylaurent> imadper:   ...有道理...
<imadper> pylaurent: 起码知道是个什么东西就好~
<huntxu> adam8157: debian lenny or debian squeeze?
<adam8157> huntxu: debian sid
<pylaurent> imadper:   嗯   什么时候可以看羊驼...会不会太快...
<huntxu> adam8157: 哦 unusable...
<adam8157> huntxu: yea
<gfrog> huntxu: 糊涂徐来我这里写puthon吧
<gfrog> huntxu: python
<imadper> pylaurent: 等你心情好就可以看了
<huntxu> adam8157: 我還想調查一下lenny比squeeze是不是還多
<huntxu> gfrog: python 盲...
<adam8157> huntxu: 现在testing已经冻结了, 可以用了
<adam8157> huntxu: repo直接写squeeze好了
<pylaurent> imadper:     图书馆还有没有    还是说已经被你搜刮走了
<imadper> pylaurent: 在我实验室的桌子上
<pyLemon> python 很好学的。。
<imadper> pylaurent: 里面讲的指针/grep/map什么的挺好用的
<gfrog> huntxu: 不信，你vdsm肿么写的？
<huntxu> gfrog: 夢游的時候拍鍵盤的...
<pylaurent> imadper:   嗯
<gfrog> huntxu: 糊涂神！
<huntxu> gfrog: 給100只猴子鍵盤，裏面有99個寫出來perl，只有一個寫出來java啊
<stifler> ..
<gfrog> huntxu: 。。。。
<huntxu> gfrog: 給10000只猴子鍵盤，裏面有9900個寫出來perl，99個寫出來java，只有一個寫出來python
 * gfrog_working 原来plan的deadline是下周，那这周可以继续码了。
<huntxu> 由此可見，python是猴子的天敵
<imtxc> imadper: 装了1.1的cedet 倒是没有错误了，然后就可以用了么？
<imadper> im
<imadper> imtxc: 恩
<kk> 新 编译或打包 • 用openSUSE Build Service打包好吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=379869 请问用openSUSE Build Service打DEB包好吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Lawster — 2012-07-04 11:01
<imadper> imtxc: 你都学了多久了
<imadper> imtxc: 还没搞定配置呢
<imtxc> imadper: 还没搞呢，最近活多。
<imtxc> imadper: 不对  貌似你也没有装ecb？
<imadper> imtxc: 我不用ecb呀
<mayli> ...
 * mayli 这就饿了
<xinchi> 不行
<xinchi> huntxu: 还是不好使
<MeaCulpa> ...
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: 猴子没有vim/emacs
<imtxc> imadper: 不用ecb？
<imtxc> NND 定了个饭，让12：30 送来， 结果现在就送来了。
<imadper> imtxc: 恩, 不用的
<imtxc> imadper: 那
<imtxc> imadper: 其实我也忘了它是做什么的了。
<imadper> imtxc: 咩?
<imadper> imtxc: 项目管理吗?
<imtxc> imadper: 哦啊 对 就跟vim NERD tree 一样的功能
<imtxc> imadper: 你是用什么代替的呢？
<imadper> imtxc: 大脑记忆目录
<imtxc> imadper: 这么牛。
<roylez> huntxu: 胡子
<imadper> imtxc: dired看目录?
<huntxu> roylez: 這麽早
 * hamo 围观..
<roylez> huntxu: 解决了
<imtxc> imadper: 哦啊。
<roylez> huntxu: 居然服务器在 san jose
<mayli> 吃啥呢
<shanliang8008> 软件中心 打开 已安装的标签 读不出来东西  有发吗 12.04
<woju> exe进程是什么进程？
<woju> 是不是木马啊？
<shanliang8008> 恩都是木马
<woju> shanliang8008: killall exe管不了
<woju> shanliang8008: 显示没有这个进程，但是能自动补全显现
<shanliang8008> 开个玩笑 exe 不是window执行文件吗
<woju> shanliang8008: 但是这个在我的firestarter防火墙的进程当中
<woju> shanliang8008: 是撒，觉得奇怪，怎么取了这么个名字
<shanliang8008> 怎么私聊 忘记了
<shanliang8008> “@名字”？
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 软件中心 打开 已安装的标签 读不出来东西 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=379874 12.04 我是用root登陆的桌面 统计信息: 发表于 由 shanliang8008 — 2012-07-04 12:05
<BigD> .
<shanliang8008> 我自己去论坛看吧 我是个老菜鸟了
<shanliang8008> 杀死那个进程 搜索下 然后把那个exe文件删除了 看看 我猜的
<woju>  /msg nick test
<shanliang8008> ...
<woju> 那个进程不见了，估计是看到我看到它了，看来是个木马
<shanliang8008> ......还有这功能
<shanliang8008> 得有1年多没用ubuntu了 现在不错哦
<shanliang8008> 还是不会用irc 莫非我曾经也没有会过
<imtxc> 给推荐个wiki程序吧。。。
<shanliang8008> 建站的？
<imtxc> 对啊，记笔记。
<imadper> imtxc: org-mode
<shanliang8008> 我曾经弄过一个 很多的
<shanliang8008> 很多模版
<imtxc> imadper: 在线的那种，搞了个免费主机玩玩。
<imtxc> mediawikiu貌似很复杂的样子。
<shanliang8008> 下个代码 上传到服务器  至于用哪个 忘记了
<shanliang8008> 百度空间 现在很让我不满意  我升级 就回不来了
<shanliang8008> 你用个google的免费空间  博客代码 记录也不错 那个还稳定 别的服务器 万一没了 就哭了
<imtxc> shanliang8008: gae？
<pyLemon> 笔记用 org-mode 托管到github上 很方便呀
<pyLemon> 或者直接写 rst 格式的 sphinx， 放到github 然后在RTD上建一个项目 自动拉过去编译成html
<shanliang8008> 我今天着了个 可以自定义的 的导航页
<shanliang8008> google 的是gae
<pyLemon> gae被墙了吧
<shanliang8008> 大修了 2天电脑 明天上班去了
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: dokuwiki
<shanliang8008> 我的那个好像大不开了  我记得 以前也墙着
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: ucarenya.com
<shanliang8008> 把gmail直接 墙了得了
<woju> 刚才电脑里面出现一个叫http的程序，先前是exe，在我的眼皮底下消失了
<woju> 在firestarter里面看见的
<woju> 都是80端口，ip显示是深圳，协议是http
<imtxc> 我看看
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 这网速...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: .
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 20G的tmp被填满了，debian自己重启了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ...
<MeaCulpa> 中午是不是看片子的人多阿
<roylez> MeaCulpa: test case server上的，这边的传统是log放/tmp...
<shanliang8008> transmageddon
<shanliang8008> transmageddon 这个转换视频转换软件 我快转完了 不动了。。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 要是我就放自己目录
<andrezypaco> 大家好
<kk> andrezypaco, 好.. .  ㍥ 
<andrezypaco> :-)终于有人了。请问下有没有办法让empathy显示irc的roomlist啊。。。
<andrezypaco> 谢谢咯
<imadper> imtxc: org-mode, 然后写个脚本: 自动转成html然后再发布上你的空间里
<imtxc> imadper: 有demo么我看看。
<imadper> imtxc: 没...
<imtxc> imadper: 。。。。
<imadper> imtxc: emacser.com上面好多文章倒是有
<using9> windows下，怎么让ruby支持中文正则
<imtxc> imadper: http://www.caole.net/diary/overload.html 这样的就很不错嘛
<kk> imtxc,啥网址y 运算符重载
<imadper> imtxc: 那markdown都行
<imadper> imtxc: 陪一个css, 肯定能比这个漂亮, markdown就行, 都不用org-mode
<imtxc> imadper: 这不是开始学Emacs了么，就用org-mode了。
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 多人用wiki比较好
<MeaCulpa> 记笔记就无所谓了
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: dokuwiki不是挺好么...虽然这里人都bs php...但是hosting便宜哈
<imadper> imtxc: 恩, 那个随意
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 我的那免费空间不支持在线解压，传个 doku很费劲。。。
<imadper> imtxc: 天真, 这里有空间的人很多, 能一个月一更新都很不容易了 ...
<jyfl987> imtxc: 折腾
<imtxc> jyfl987: 无聊
<imtxc> jyfl987: 昨天偶然看哪的广告看到了那个免费空间就弄了个折腾。
<jyfl987> imtxc: 买个收费的好点
<jyfl987> imtxc: vps
<imtxc> jyfl987: 那得多少钱啊。
<jyfl987> imtxc: 一年才几百啊
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 自己sftp, scp咯
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 文件多你费劲？
<jyfl987> imtxc: 不用买linode那种的么 自己玩的 买个两三百一年的就可以了
<jyfl987> imtxc: 我的blog的vps就120还是200来着
<imtxc> jyfl987: 哪的速度快我试试。
<imadper> imtxc: 搭建在openshift上面?
<imtxc> jyfl987: 来我看看你的连接。。
<imtxc> imadper: ?
<jyfl987> imtxc: geek42.info
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 如果你那里有权限...这个也可以
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: http://www.dokuwiki.org/install%3Adownloader
<kk> MeaCulpa,啥网址y install:downloader [DokuWiki]
<jyfl987> imtxc: 这个web访问还行 但是ssh的速度很拖 你可以问问 ofan还卖不卖vps
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 这个高级
<imtxc> ofan: 有VPS不
<MeaCulpa> 记笔记MD啥的够了
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 对啊，dokuwiki我也用不到么。
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 要是不需要协作，也无所谓了
<MeaCulpa> 反正现在一水的markdown, 擦
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: wiki链接功能强很多，尤其适合偶不懂html不懂css的
 * MeaCulpa 求适合码字的壁纸
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 凤姐
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 让你保持专注
<MeaCulpa> hamo: ... 肤色不好，看不清字
<kk> 新 因特网相关软件 • 上网浏览得改hosts? http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=379880 # Blocked sites 127.0.0.1 www.gstatic.com 127.0.0.1 http://twitter.com 127.0.0.1 platform.twitter.com 127.0.0.1 taobao.114so.cn 127.0.0.1 c.betrad.com 127.0.0.1 apis.goggle.com 127.0.0.1 s7.addthis.com 150.65.7.130 nchc.dl.sourceforge.net 以上是我的/etc/hosts …
<roylez> hamo: +1
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 我家里wallpaper好几千辣妹了，哪里轮得到凤姐
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 辣妹容易分心...凤姐比较专注
<roylez> Title: Cher Lloyd - Want U Back
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 默然了
<MeaCulpa> 漠然...
<roylez> tenzu: http://apod.nasa.gov/apod/ap120501.html
<kk> roylez,啥网址y APOD: 2012 May 1 - Higgs Boson Explained by Cartoon
<MeaCulpa> 我擦
<roylez> tenzu: 上帝粒子都被逮住了，果然是2012
 * MeaCulpa 刚才打openshift少打一个字，http://hi.baidu.com/sys/checkuser/OpenShit/3
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 那个在线安装的功能真爽
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 只有中国人才这么觉得...-_-!
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: why？不是很方便么
<hamo> roylez: 那视频做的真好
<adam8157> hamo: 度娘正式员工你好
<hamo> adam8157 还木有
<imadper> hamo: 几点?
<hamo> imadper: 2点半
<imadper> adam8157: 帮贵帽子内推了三个实习生,  一分钱都没有....
<adam8157> imadper: 你直接推的?
<imadper> adam8157: 我以后转正当hr行不?
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 只有中国人家里网速远不如hoster
<imadper> adam8157: 找的hr...
<adam8157> imadper: 行
<imtxc> 。
<imadper> adam8157: 错了, 是hr找的我
<imadper> adam8157: hr挣钱多吗?~ 不行, 我下午去问问hr去~
<MeaCulpa> ..
 * imadper 手里大把的人找不到工作, 我做hr最合适了~
<MeaCulpa> 我那时候问帽帽HR, 来魔都开店否...
<hamo> imadper: 推荐我吧
<imadper> hamo: ... dudu员工, 你不要傲娇
<adam8157> hamo: 滚粗
<sjd_zeus> ............
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 127.0.0.1的货
<roylez> hamo: 确实不错
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 啥？
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 度娘阿
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 为啥是127.0.0.1？
<hamo> roylez: 上帝粒子找到了？
<roylez> hamo: 应该是找到了
<MeaCulpa> hamo: echo '127.0.0.1' >> /etc/hosts
<hamo> MeaCulpa: ...
<roylez> hamo: http://phys.org/news/2012-07-cern-scientists-proof-higgs-boson.html
<hamo> MeaCulpa: 贵摸不要我啊...
<kk> roylez,啥网址y CERN scientists to announce proof of Higgs boson found (Update)
<MeaCulpa> hamo: 你去度娘推广一下，终极网络加速，过滤，防广告大法，就这么一句话
<pylaurent> imadper: 你的书= =。都过期多久了
<imadper> pylaurent: 一学期了吧
<pylaurent> 你才知道= =。
<imadper> pylaurent: 早知道了呀
<imadper> pylaurent: 还了就不能再借了
<imadper> adam8157: 最近是不是内核有什么bug会导致硬盘变热?
<adam8157> imadper: 没有吧
<imadper> adam8157: 这两天硬盘超级烫手...
<adam8157> imadper: 天气热
<imadper> adam8157: 不知道编译个最新的内核管用不
<imadper> adam8157: 希望是内核bug, 要是因为天气热, 那我就没办法了
<adam8157> imadper: ...
<bcao> adam8157, ，你肯定是打了patch 加电压了。。恩。。
<adam8157> bcao: hah?
<palomino|working> /dev/sda: Hitachi HTS541010A9E680: 43°C
<palomino|working> /dev/sdb: WDC WD10JPVT-00A1YT0: 46°C
<imadper> palomino|working: 什么命令看温度的?
<palomino|working> hddtemp
<hamo> palomino|working: 破马还两块硬盘...
<imadper> palomino|working: ok
<palomino|working> :) , HajasLm
<palomino|working> :) , Hamo
<gfrog_working> adam8157: 想收ssd了
<adam8157> gfrog_working: 最近便宜了 买吧
<adam8157> gfrog_working: 我要是有自己的电脑我也买
<imadper> gfrog_working: 300而已, 60g的
<huntxu> gfrog_working: 819, 128G m4
<huntxu> gfrog_working: 我觀望了很久
<imadper> palomino|working: /dev/sda: TOSHIBA MK6465GSX:  no sensor
<imadper> palomino|working: 怎么破?
 * gfrog_working /dev/sda: ST9320325AS: 47°C
<palomino|working> O_O , imadper
<palomino|working> 不知道。。。 , imadper
 * gfrog_working 快可以煎鸡蛋了。
<imadper> gfrog_working: 你看我的: /dev/sda: TOSHIBA MK6465GSX:  no sensor
<imadper>  
<gfrog_working> imadper: 你用虚拟机？
 * hamo /dev/sda: ST320LT020-9YG142: 37°C
<gfrog_working> huntxu 糊涂徐你肿么知道我看上M4了。。
 * hamo 硬盘好凉爽...
<imadper> gfrog_working: 不是呀~
 * roylez 肚子对于奶制品的承受度越来越低了，喝了咖啡都不舒服
<imadper> roylez: 下次喝不加奶的?~
<roylez> imadper: 瓶装的，没办法
 * gfrog_working tp的硬盘也够热。 /dev/sda: WDC WD2500BEVT-08A23T1: 44°C
<gfrog_working> adam8157: imadper huntxu 是不是sata2用ssd没啥性能优势啊。
<imadper> gfrog_working: 有没有别的方法检测?
<roylez> gfrog_working: 你这水生两栖动物是在炫耀么
<roylez> gfrog_working: 没70也好意思说
<imadper> gfrog_working: 当然有优势了
<adam8157> gfrog_working: 当然有
<adam8157> gfrog_working: 瓶颈不在bus
<gfrog_working> roylez: 我的本子现在在巨冷的空调间里好伐。
<gfrog_working> adam8157: imadper 真有优势？
<imadper> gfrog_working: 恩, 小文件读写什么的还会看你sata2还是3?
<adam8157> gfrog_working: 当然
<imadper> gfrog_working: 买个nas吧.... 很便宜了
<imadper> gfrog_working: 陪个万兆交换机
<gfrog_working> imadper: 小文件读写拼的是啥？ cache？
<hamo> gfrog_working: 人品
<gfrog_working> imadper: 没高速宽带接入，白扯。
<imadper> gfrog_working: 寻道时间
<gfrog_working> hamo: 。。。。
<gfrog_working> imadper: ssd不是有ms级的寻道时间么
<imadper> gfrog_working: 机械硬盘就是ms级别的了吧?
<imadper> gfrog_working: ssd估计us的了吧?
<palomino|working> 桌面机械硬盘一般10几ms
<hamo> afk  卖身去... cc roylez
<gfrog_working> huntxu: 这个似乎口碑也不错呢。 http://www.amazon.cn/SAMSUNG-%E4%B8%89%E6%98%9F-830%E7%B3%BB%E5%88%97-128G-2-5%E8%8B%B1%E5%AF%B8-SATA-3%E5%9B%BA%E6%80%81%E7%A1%AC%E7%9B%98/dp/B007BBQPUA/ref=sr_1_2?s=pc-components&ie=UTF8&qid=1341382035&sr=1-2
<kk> gfrog_working,啥网址y SAMSUNG 三星 830系列 128G 2.5英寸 SATA-3固态硬盘(MZ-7PC0128B/WW 简包)-电脑/IT/办公-卓越亚马逊
<gfrog_working> palomino|working: imadper 哦。。。 没概念。。
<imadper> gfrog_working: 恩, 比m4好
<palomino|working> 我也打算买这个 , gfrog_working
<imadper> palomino|working: 打算好久也没钱买的飘过
<palomino|working> 。。。 , imadper
<kk> 新 窗口管理器 • fvwm 和emacs快捷键冲突的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=379883 定义了很多fvwm的快捷键，发现和emacs冲突的太多，就想有没有可能在当前emacs聚焦的时候，临时屏蔽fvwm快捷键，望各位指教。 统计信息: 发表于 由 leekic — 2012-07-04 14:05
<imadper> palomino|working: 发热会比机械的好吗?
<palomino|working> 基本没发热呀
<gfrog> imadper: 那为啥还会比M4便宜一点呢？
<imadper> adam8157: 从不见你说大马的名字长
<palomino|working> 至少我那个vertex2没感觉
<huntxu> gfrog: 嗯，2選1,都差不多
<imadper> gfrog: 工艺, 主控什么的, 成本不同或者运营商的不同吧... 不了解, 反正挺好用就是了
<palomino|working> ..... , imadper
<imadper> palomino|working: 就一个硬盘位置的怎么破?
<palomino|working> 以前我改短过 , imadper
<palomino|working> 但是群众纷纷表示短了之后就找不到我乐 , imadper
<imadper> palomino|working: 想起来了, 改短之后不认识了
<palomino|working> ssd，随便放 , imadper
<palomino|working> 我把ssd立在机箱边上了 , imadper
<imadper> palomino|working: 我是笔记本!
<palomino|working> ..... , imadper
<palomino|working> 有msata口么
<imadper> palomino|working: 没...
<imadper> palomino|working: 只有usb3.0
<palomino|working> minipcie呢
<gfrog> huntxu: 一起在amazon收吧，还有3期双0分期
<imadper> palomino|working: 有, 但是, 我的无线网卡在上面
<imadper> palomino|working: 况且, 我的是半高的位置
<palomino|working> ......
<palomino|working> 无线网卡拆下来
<palomino|working> 弄个usb的小无线网卡
<imadper> palomino|working: 然后来个外置的?
<imadper> palomino|working: ....
<gfrog> palomino|working: pcie跟msata是一样的接口么？
<palomino|working> 非常小，插上后出来不到1cm , imadper
<palomino|working> 不一样 , gfrog
<gfrog> palomino|working: 我肿么记得是不一样的。。。
<imadper> palomino|working: 恩, 我见过
<imadper> gfrog不是
<gfrog> imadper: 无线网卡还能用msata？
 * gfrog 奇葩的本子啊，
<imadper> gfrog: 不是呀, minipci-e
<palomino|working> 有mini pcie的ssd
<huntxu> gfrog: 不分期 = =
<gfrog> huntxu: 双0耶，很不错的呢
<imadper> iFvwm1: 尾巴ee... 我也没有ipv6了!
<jyfl987> gfrog: 什么本
<iFvwm1> 这谁啊。占用别人的nick
<gfrog> jyfl987: 我说 imadper 的本儿
<iFvwm1> imadper: 咋了
<jyfl987> adam8157: 那个 vimdiff里 如何重排三个窗口来着
<iFvwm1> 换isp了
<jyfl987> gfrog: 他的本怎么了
<imadper> iFvwm1: 没地方下电影了
<gfrog> jyfl987: 奇葩到hddtemp查不到温度
<gfrog> jyfl987: lol
<jyfl987> gfrog: 驱动问题么
<imadper> iFvwm1: 从学校回来就没ipv6了
<iFvwm1> 只要有种子，v4的tracker也可以取到v6的peer
<imadper> gfrog: 对了, 这个给我解决一下~
<imadper> gfrog: 哦, 那我有个只是ipv6的ssh, 他能上六维, 然后下载种子之后再用ipv4来链接也可以?
<adam8157> jyfl987: 重排?
<adam8157> jyfl987: C-w x是交换
<jyfl987> adam8157: 是啊  三个窗口一个大 两个小
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我记得你上次给我一个按键  可以让他们一样大来着 这肯定是重排么
<adam8157> jyfl987: C-w =
<imadper> gfrog: WARNING: Drive /dev/sda doesn't seem to have a temperature sensor.
<imadper> WARNING: This doesn't mean it hasn't got one.
<imadper> WARNING: If you are sure it has one, please contact me (hddtemp@guzu.net).
<imadper>  
<gfrog> adam8157: 牛蛋蛋
<gfrog> imadper: 为毛问我这个问题，我不懂~
<adam8157> gfrog: ...
<jyfl987> adam8157: 恩 应该是这个 我还记得个=
<imadper> gfrog: palomino|working 硬盘一定会有温度传感器吗?
<jyfl987> gfrog: 蛋蛋就是人肉搜索
<palomino|working> 应该都有吧。。
<imadper> palomino|working: 难道是参数的问题?
<gfrog> jyfl987: 蛋蛋是人肉 XD
<jyfl987> imadper: 硬盘不一定吧 主板肯定要有哈
<imadper> palomino|working: 我去看看有没有人报过bug
<imadper> jyfl987: 恩, 以前那个色中色的主板就没有!
<gfrog> imadper: 你的硬盘比较少见，我猜八成这个工具没法正确识别传感器的数据。哈哈
<imadper> gfrog: 东芝的呀, 不少见吧.
<jyfl987> imadper: 了色
<gfrog> imadper: 指定比ST WD少得多
<imadper> gfrog: 倒是
<imadper> jyfl987: 就是垃圾!
 * adam8157 x230还没上市呢啊
<imadper> gfrog: palomino|working 用xsensors可以看到温度, 但是只是显示温度, 不告诉我是什么的温度....
<palomino|working> .....
<palomino|working> 让你自己猜么
<imadper> palomino|working: 还有别的工具吗?~
<palomino|working> 我只知道hddtemp...
<palomino|working> 看硬盘温度的
<imadper> palomino|working: 他叫做 temp1, temp2.... 一直到8
<kk> 新 Shell脚本 • 如何将gcc 编译的警告及错误信息带颜色输出? http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=379886 比如: 警告信息用蓝色字输出, 而错误信息用红色字输出. 统计信息: 发表于 由 superbi — 2012-07-04 14:21
<palomino|working> ....
<ifvwm> imadper: 记得是有3级预警处理的设定温度吧。
<ifvwm> 现在显示8个了？
<imadper> ifvwm: 没见过预警, 前几天都是直接就自己关机了
<imadper> ifvwm: 真正有的, 除了cpu之外之后三个温度
<ifvwm> 我这本本都没安装这。
<imadper> ifvwm: 剩下的几个都是0
<ifvwm> 没兴趣看这些
<imadper> ifvwm: 不烫手就不用看...
<ifvwm> 我这没烫手过。本本
<imadper> .....
 * adam8157 有靠谱的thinkpad水货店铺推荐么
<ifvwm> 风扇老是凉风
<ifvwm> adam8157: 联想那店就算
<ifvwm> 国外的比国内的便宜
<adam8157> ifvwm: hah?
<adam8157> ifvwm: 所以买水货咯
<ifvwm> 国外的比国内的便宜 <- 买水货的唯一原因
<adam8157> 要不去Hk买好了
<LOL_> thinkpad的屏貌似好贵，我同学的thinkpad换个屏要1600
<adam8157> 要不让囡囡买了快递给我好了
<imadper> LOL_: 我同学的苹果笔电, 换个主板5k
<LOL_> imadper: MBP ?
<imadper> LOL_: 恩, 是
<gfrog> ad
<huntxu> imadper: 熟linux的路由表不？
<LOL_> imadper: 据说刚出来的MBP貌似是1G独显
<gfrog> adam8157: 你肿么不趁主席去米帝的时候让他捎，哈哈
<ifvwm> imadper: 本本就是骗人的东西。换硬件贵得没边
<gfrog> adam8157: 让Linda给你寄一部tp算了
<adam8157> gfrog: 过些天再买, 例如一年后
<gfrog> adam8157: 那你现在调查太早了
<gfrog> huntxu: 你肿么又玩上路由表了？
<ifvwm> adam8157: 你当务之急是买一个女友
<adam8157> ifvwm: 滚粗
<ifvwm> 难道你爱无能了
<imadper> huntxu: 不熟悉....
<ifvwm> 我也要买一个
<LOL_> ifvwm: ee我看到你在度娘那的窝了，lol
<imadper> ifvwm: 果断买新的
<ifvwm> LOL_: ..
<huntxu> gfrog: 我到處混的
<ifvwm> imadper: 可以，只是不能替换
<imadper> ifvwm: 你在度娘? 窝? 不解, cc LOL_
<ifvwm> 没窝的
<gfrog> huntxu: 乃遇到啥问题啦？
<imadper> huntxu: 对呀, 要路由表干嘛?
<LOL_> imadper: ee参与了度娘的百科编辑
<imadper> huntxu: 我现在自从用了pppoe之后, 什么路由都看不懂了
<imadper> LOL_: 哦... 那个不是直接抄维基百科就行了吗?
<ifvwm> LOL_: 你看得真仔细。编译过fvwm的而已。
<ifvwm> 编辑
<huntxu> gfrog: imadper 假設兩個網卡各有ip在同一網段，然後你就知道我要幹嘛
<gfrog> huntxu: 不知道要干啥。。。
<LOL_> imadper: ee参与的修改后面写的是更感性一点，话说感性是啥意思
<imadper> LOL_: 他想说的是性感
<ifvwm> 。nnnnd
<gfrog> huntxu: 负载分担？
<imadper> huntxu: 类似负载均衡吗?
<gfrog> huntxu: 还是要链路备份？
<huntxu> gfrog: 我只想知道要怎麽控制它的流量往哪走
<gfrog> huntxu: 还是路由表呀
<imadper> huntxu: 路由表里面有iface吧?
<huntxu> imadper: 有，我就想知道，在都是例如192.168.0.0/24的情況下，選那個iface...
<imadper> huntxu: 不是你自己可以设置interface的参数吗? 在设置路由的时候
<huntxu> imadper: 現在兩條路由 都是 -net 192.168.0.0/24 dev xxxx
<gfrog> huntxu: 如果prefix一样，metric一样，那就选排在前边那条
<huntxu> imadper: 只有一條的情況我也知道 = =
<huntxu> gfrog: metric 高還是低？
<gfrog> huntxu: 越低优先级越高
<huntxu> gfrog: 這就是我最初要的答案 = =
<imadper> huntxu: 哦, 这个略纠结...
<gfrog> huntxu: 早说嘛
<huntxu> gfrog: 好吧，我早上設高了結果沒成功 :P
<ifvwm> 要是没udev，那dev名可能一直变化的。
 * adam8157 王垠真是让我失望, 连hack和workaround都分不清
<gfrog> adam8157: 那货喷子的性质更高些
<gfrog> adam8157: 崇拜喷子有风险。
<adam8157> gfrog: 才没有崇拜
<namoamitabuddha> adam8157: 我好像看贴他一篇文章狂碰 taocp
<gfrog> adam8157: 爱慕？
<adam8157> gfrog: 你妹...
<ifvwm> 没崇拜，就不会这么挑剔。 adam8157
<adam8157> ifvwm: 我崇拜你
<ifvwm> 那我跑
<huntxu> gfrog: 貌似不行捏...
<ifvwm> 我其实还崇拜破马。那家伙硬件配置高。可以不。 palomino|working
<gfrog> huntxu: 你想要啥效果？
<palomino|working> .......
<ifvwm> 破马的内裤都是i7 组合成的。
<palomino|working> ...............
<huntxu> gfrog: 我要在不刪除另一條的情況下，讓它走我指定的那條而已
<adam8157> https://zh.wikipedia.org/zh/兩少一寬
<kk> adam8157 ⇪ t: 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<huntxu> gfrog: 現在ping eth1上的ip，request從eth1進來，reply從eth0出去
<imadper> gfrog: 路由表允许这样的冲突吗?
<huntxu> gfrog: eth1的那條metric低于走eth0的那條
<huntxu> gfrog: 喵，不對...
<huntxu> gfrog: 我看錯  = =
 * MeaCulpa py 的regex真妖孽
<huntxu> gfrog: 基蛙好棒
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: 你也發現了...
<gfrog> huntxu: 。。。。
<gfrog> imadper: 没问题，iproute2相当强大。
<ifvwm> MeaCulpa: 最近的ping，我已经沦落到默默的埋雷了。
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: 恩，py码字的时候，身边必备一个regex 测试器
<imadper> gfrog: 恩
<imadper> 霸气
<gfrog> huntxu: imadper FYI http://lartc.org/howto/lartc.rpdb.multiple-links.html
<kk> gfrog,啥网址y Routing for multiple uplinks/providers
<gfrog> huntxu: 我擦，iproute2做load balance还有weight的概念，好复杂啊好复杂。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 喝茶不
<huntxu> gfrog: 靠，早交出來這幅圖啊...
<huntxu> gfrog: iproute2 是以前那些屌絲工具的升級版麽
<huntxu> gfrog: 4.2.1其實就是我想要的 = =
<gfrog> huntxu: 我刚google到的。。
 * hamo 卖身成功...
<hamo> adam8157 王yin怎么惹到你了？
<gfrog> huntxu: 差不多吧算是吧，其实route那套工具现在在内核里最后还会走到跟iproute2一样的流程里去，但是干掉了N多特性。
<adam8157> hamo: hack和workaround都分不清
<hamo> adam8157 哪里？文章？
<adam8157> hamo: http://blog.sina.com.cn/s/blog_5d90e82f010172kf.html
<kk> adam8157,啥网址y 什么是“黑客”_王垠_新浪博客
<hamo> adam8157 加密了..
<adam8157> hamo: rss 里面有
<hamo> adam8157 这货现在哪呢？
<huntxu> hamo: 恭喜啊
<namoamitabuddha> hamo: what about taocp?
<adam8157> hamo: http://pastebin.com/j05mdehJ
<gfrog> hamo: 成功卖出去了？
<adam8157> hamo: us
<huntxu> gfrog: 那應該說是早期route出來的時候，linux內核還沒那麽高端？現在時代發展了
<gfrog> huntxu: 谨慎猜测是的
<hamo> huntxu: 谢胡子蜀叔...
<hamo> gfrog 嗯
<huntxu> hamo: 今晚請客啊
<roylez> hamo: 卖到哪里了？
<huntxu> roylez: 你不知道蛤蟆被度孃推了麽
<gfrog> hamo: huntxu 求pt。
<huntxu> roylez: 今天正式洞房
<hamo> roylez: 想去你那你摸不给力啊...
<hamo> huntxu: 可以啊....不过你都不告诉我你在哪...
<huntxu> hamo: 到帽子樓下匯合
<huntxu> imadper: ^ 地主選地點哦
<adam8157> hamo: 求请客
<MeaCulpa> .
<imadper> huntxu: 今晚??
<hamo> huntxu: 他帽下班太早...我等山寨公司赶不及啊...
<huntxu> hamo: 第一天不用那麽認真 = =
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 喝茶不，不喝我就自己去花生脆脆了
<imadper> huntxu: 我离帽子那里两个半小时的车程...
<huntxu> hamo: 你應該要求度孃給你帽子的待遇嘛
<hamo> huntxu: 要求不起啊...
<imadper> huntxu: 难道我要错过胡子叔的请客?
<huntxu> imadper: 是蛤蟆請客
<hamo> adam8157 这文章是挺脏的...
<adam8157> hamo: 第一次觉得他有点二
<imadper> huntxu: 哦, 这边貌似也没有四海一家... 那就去金鼎轩吧
<adam8157> hamo: 求请客
<huntxu> imadper: 四海一家廣州就有 = =
<gfrog> adam8157: 打从他那篇完全用linux工作我就觉得丫挺二
<imadper> huntxu: 恩... 我就是到了广州才知道的....
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 不去...
<adam8157> gfrog: 也有点
<namoamitabuddha> gfrog: 啥完全用 linux 工作
<Patrick_DJ> Q: 请问关于toupper对非英文字母出现的问题. 当使用toupper(181)时, 使用freebsd的源码扣出来的代码返回是924(其实这个是正确的结果), 但是在ARCH中, 返回的却依然是181. 我的locale里所有值都是en_US.UTF8. 请问怎么办?
<huntxu> gfrog: 敢與我金轉輪聖王胡大帥比麽...
<hamo> gfrog adam8157 那文章二到说不上，有点激进是真的...这个其实也没啥...只能说对hack文化不太了解
<huntxu> imadper: 尼瑪你帶我去吃粵菜？！
<namoamitabuddha> 什么转轮圣王？这词可不能乱用。
<imadper> huntxu: 你要吃北方菜?
<imadper> huntxu: 那我周末带你去九门小吃
<huntxu> namoamitabuddha: 搜胡正的個人主頁嘛...
<adam8157> hamo: 我理解的hack是对原理和技巧极其精通, 通过一个巧妙地方式达到了很好的效果
<huntxu> imadper: 下周六開始封閉開發哦
<huntxu> 去懷柔
<adam8157> hamo: 而不是讨厌的workaround
<namoamitabuddha> huntxu: 哦，我知道谁了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 废柴~~
<namoamitabuddha> huntxu: 就是说自己得到什么果位的那大德
<imadper> huntxu: 这么机密?!
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: py的regex干嘛搞那么复杂
<huntxu> imadper: 不是啊，就是自由點而已
<gfrog> adam8157: hamo 貌似王垠也是phD？
<huntxu> imadper: 遠離公司了
<gfrog> huntxu: 那是哪只？
<adam8157> gfrog: 貌似
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: 那要問py = =
<hamo> gfrog 嗯...P.h.D正常的不多...
<adam8157> huntxu: 哪里吃啊到底
 * gfrog 学物理的变二的可能性相当高
<LOL_> namoamitabuddha: 你对藏传佛教和密宗之类的是不是也有研究
 * hamo 我可没说没有...
<adam8157> hamo: 哪里请啊到底
<imadper> huntxu: 那这周末找个时间?
<huntxu> gfrog: 星際譯王那個作者
<huntxu> imadper: 可以
<huntxu> roylez: <hamo> gfrog 嗯...P.h.D正常的不多..
<imadper> huntxu: 你过去多久呀? 感觉你现在就够自由的了..
<huntxu> tenzu: ^
<hamo> adam8157 贵帽下班太早...不好碰头...
<huntxu> imadper: 一個月吧
<hamo> huntxu: ...
<namoamitabuddha> LOL_: 完全没有
<adam8157> hamo: 我今天在家呢
<imadper> huntxu: ...
 * gfrog 当年刚进物理系就有学长给我介绍当年的传奇人物，丫在寝室里养了只公鸡，而且还一养养了4年，大四的时候这货不知道哪根弦抽了，亲手把鸡拍死了，但是拍完还找了张桌子供着，烧香点蜡上供品。。。
<namoamitabuddha> LOL_: 密宗不是普通人能碰的
<hamo> adam8157 你这周末上课不？
<LOL_> namoamitabuddha: 你的nick不是Buddha
<adam8157> hamo: 周六晚上有课
<huntxu> gfrog: 養四年好吃麽?
<hamo> adam8157 爬山？
<huntxu> adam8157: 當當你上啥課
<adam8157> hamo: 这个班, 三男五女
<gfrog> huntxu: 供着呢，吃毛啊
<adam8157> huntxu: 口语
<namoamitabuddha> LOL_: 然后？
<huntxu> adam8157: 好學當
<adam8157> hamo: 怕赶不上课
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: 我超脱了... http://pastebin.com/TQfBB8DQ
<LOL_> namoamitabuddha: 那你是大乘佛教的还是小乘佛教的
<adam8157> huntxu: 那是
<gfrog> huntxu: 我猜你就是说他，但是毕竟是前同事，不妄加评论了。。。
<MeaCulpa> LOL_: 大乘
<LOL_> namoamitabuddha: 你是不是修过欢喜禅
<namoamitabuddha> LOL_: buddha 只是一个词，又不是写着 buddha 就是 buddha
<MeaCulpa> LOL_: 大乘的中原主佛，弥陀
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: 還是回歸本質了...
<hamo> adam8157 艹...上山又不是上床，哪用的了那么长时间...咱就北面那堆山里找一个就行
<namoamitabuddha> LOL_: 我没参过什么禅
<MeaCulpa> LOL_: 大乘的中原主佛，弥陀， 你看他拼音
<namoamitabuddha> LOL_: namo 是动词
<gfrog> HajasLm: 你要进山干嘛？
<MeaCulpa> 弥陀好阿
<gfrog> hamo: 你要进山干嘛？
<LOL_> MeaCulpa: 哦
<hamo> gfrog 上山玩...
<gfrog> hamo: 度娘叫你去找投名状么？
<gfrog> adam8157: 阿蛋要小心哦，lol
<LOL_> MeaCulpa: 貌似也没几个佛，
<adam8157> hamo: 啥山
<namoamitabuddha> 王垠 的那个评论 taocp 的词怎么找不到了
<hamo> gfrog ...
<MeaCulpa> LOL_: 释迦牟尼是人间的主佛，而弥陀则是极乐世界的主佛
<LOL_> 宗教貌似总是复杂的
<MeaCulpa> LOL_: 平行宇宙
<hamo> adam8157 不知道呢...植物园什么的，香山什么的
<hamo> adam8157 叫上kaka什么的
<LOL_> MeaCulpa: 那西方极乐净土和药师的地方呢
<MeaCulpa> LOL_: 释迦牟尼向人类介绍了弥陀的存在
<MeaCulpa> LOL_: 那就是弥陀修行的地方
<hamo> adam8157 要是能叫上关二爷也行，我还想陪他测文件系统去呢
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 谁有Ubuntu 12.04的安装盘么？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=379891 公司退休台老笔记本，我搞回来玩了。 谁有安装盘呢，下载刻录太麻烦了，寻个安装盘直接安装方便些。 统计信息: 发表于 由 旦末净丑 — 2012-07-04 15:01
<adam8157> hamo: hah?
<hamo> adam8157 先找人爬去再说...
<LOL_> MeaCulpa: 感觉好复杂哦
 * hamo “阿姨，我是舒克，贝塔在吗？”“贝塔去外地了。”“哦，他去哪儿了？”“第二个字我不认识。”
 * hamo 求解释，看不懂...
<LOL_> MeaCulpa: 释伽摩尼是孔雀明王吗
<huntxu> hamo: 什邡
<huntxu> hamo: 開坦克的貝塔去什邡...
<huntxu> hamo: 自己聯想，lol
<hamo> huntxu: ...
<MeaCulpa> LOL_: 不是
<huntxu> 我也是昨天才查字典知道“邡”字怎麽念的
 * adam8157 踢球去了
<LOL_> MeaCulpa: 是多宝道人吗
<namoamitabuddha> gfrog: 我只找到一个，在4楼
<namoamitabuddha> gfrog: http://bbs.chinaunix.net/thread-691662-1-1.html
<kk> namoamitabuddha ⇪ t: 哦，上帝！《The Art of Computer Programming》 - IT图书与评论 - ChinaUnix.net -
<sjd_zeus> 请问谁有SAP的虚拟机呢
<namoamitabuddha> LOL_: 怎么会突然间想起来问这个？
<LOL_> namoamitabuddha: 一时好奇
<gfrog> namoamitabuddha: hahh?
<namoamitabuddha> LOL_: 怎么会想到藏传的
<MeaCulpa> namoamitabuddha: 他哪里想到藏传了
<LOL_> namoamitabuddha: 因为想到了格萨尔王
<namoamitabuddha> MeaCulpa: 你看他第一句问我啥。
<huntxu> gfrog: 那篇iproute2的文章，我試一下p1和p2的gateway一樣的效果哈哈
<MeaCulpa> o
<LOL_> namoamitabuddha: 你对格萨尔王了解吗
<namoamitabuddha> LOL_: 不
<MeaCulpa> 号称世界最长Epic, 到现在都没写完
<MeaCulpa> 其实就是口口先编，编不玩
<LOL_> namoamitabuddha: 西藏那些人真有异能吗
<namoamitabuddha> LOL_: 世人最喜欢关心“异能”
<MeaCulpa> 恩西方人就是喜欢玩神秘主义
<LOL_> MeaCulpa: 但据说是有些人本来是不会编的，某天走在草原上被雷劈了下，就变成能编的了，很是神奇
<MeaCulpa> LOL_: 练到了高层，可以红白二精吸射自如
<namoamitabuddha> 心不清净，婬欲丛生，哪里有什么神通。
<MeaCulpa> namoamitabuddha: 金刚捣鼓莲花。时间久了自然有神通
<LOL_> 在星云的彼端和鬼吹灯里都提到了格萨尔王
<MeaCulpa> 我擦，又是粗鄙的网络文学
<LOL_> 在懒仙 百花图卷 诳言里都对现在的大乘佛教和小乘佛教做过写介绍，
<LOL_> 尤其是诳言，里面的主角就是佛宗的，so...
<namoamitabuddha> MeaCulpa: 有一个公案，就是说古印度的婆罗门教的一大德有神通，每次都是大王接见。一次大王有事，让他的公主接见。而这大德在被公主接见时，因起了一丝婬欲心，而回去时就发现神通尽失，只能尴尬的说：我今天没什么事情，出去走走而已。
<namoamitabuddha> MeaCulpa: 神足通。
<LOL_> 不过作者的确对佛道儒有相当深的理解
<namoamitabuddha> LOL_: 你要真的学的话，看经典，看高僧大德解释，不要看小说等等去了解。
<kk> 新 Xubuntu & Lubuntu • Lubuntu如何让其自动开机启动？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=379894 如题，如何操作。 统计信息: 发表于 由 Eiffi — 2012-07-04 15:33
<LOL_> namoamitabuddha: 你看过维摩诘的作品吗
<LOL_> MeaCulpa: 星云的彼端这本书还是不错的，
<namoamitabuddha> LOL_: 维摩经？
<namoamitabuddha> LOL_: 没。
<MeaCulpa> LOL_: 没空看这种东西，还不如直接OOXX
<LOL_> namoamitabuddha: alpha080大师是对佛教有深刻理解的大湿
<namoamitabuddha> LOL_: 总之人喜欢追求怪力乱神
<namoamitabuddha> LOL_: 我举一个简单例子
<LOL_> MeaCulpa: H小说和H片看的太多了，感觉没刺激性了
<namoamitabuddha> LOL_: 例如说你有红外摄像机
<LOL_> MeaCulpa: 引不起兴趣，没高潮
<huntxu> namoamitabuddha: 我反倒覺得，該視淫欲心為無物，任由它起，任由它滅
<namoamitabuddha> LOL_: 你能去做夜间拍摄，拍景观
<namoamitabuddha> huntxu: 对常人来说，做不到无我
<huntxu> namoamitabuddha: 這算是太在乎麽
<namoamitabuddha> huntxu: 藏传佛教有一个双修，就是类似你说的那种。但是那种法门首先要求瑜珈士定力高，而且危险。
<LOL_> alpha080: 大师
<namoamitabuddha> huntxu: 说是说，做是做。说都很容易，做都不容易。
<huntxu> namoamitabuddha: 定力不夠會沉迷，然後lost了？
<luGuan> 请问这是佛教群么
<LOL_> luGuan: 是
<namoamitabuddha> LOL_: 我不想争论太多。你想学一点的话，去找本，例如《正信的佛教》圣严法师。
<namoamitabuddha> LOL_: 不要去乱看很多东西。
<namoamitabuddha> LOL_: 有些东西是误导人的。
<namoamitabuddha> LOL_: 特别是那些小说
<stardiviner> namoamitabuddha: 你学佛教的？
<namoamitabuddha> stardiviner: 我只是看过些文章而已
<LOL_> namoamitabuddha: 现在已经很长时间没看过那些关于佛教的小说了，
<stardiviner> namoamitabuddha: awesome
<luGuan> 我看金刚经
<LOL_> 还是西方的宗教，写起来带劲点
 * MeaCulpa 大学时候听一个人讲座，说所谓的藏传佛教...其实是早期西藏和尚想去印度取经，无奈印度佛教早已没落，半路被几个婆罗门截住，探讨了一吧，于是藏地所谓佛教完全变了...
<stardiviner> 难道这就是西天取经？？？
 * hamo 咋又聊开佛经了？
<LOL_> 印度的婆罗门连自己的东东都搞不清，
<MeaCulpa> 以佛教之名，行印度教之实，留苯教之糟粕
<LOL_> 湿婆和另外两个神之间的关系更是复杂
<namoamitabuddha> MeaCulpa: 不能这么说
<MeaCulpa> namoamitabuddha: 非我个人观点
<namoamitabuddha> MeaCulpa: 至少不了解的话最好不去谈论
<namoamitabuddha> MeaCulpa: 这是我的一丝
<namoamitabuddha> MeaCulpa: 意思
<MeaCulpa> namoamitabuddha: 不过我的确觉得看上去更像印度教
<namoamitabuddha> MeaCulpa: 例如对大乘不了解，我就对别人说：“我不太了解”。
<stardiviner> 世界上的宗教无非是让人信仰一个神，或者变相的力量和因果。或者是让人“超脱”境界
<MeaCulpa> namoamitabuddha: 如果非要100%才能讨论，世人就还刀耕火种了
<namoamitabuddha> MeaCulpa: 千万不要去做什么评价，例如什么“大乘是不是佛说”这种论题，不要去参与。
<namoamitabuddha> MeaCulpa: 很多人参与这种论题。
<MeaCulpa> namoamitabuddha: 事物的本质并无意义，关键是如何被认识，如何被认识的，就是真理
<stardiviner> namoamitabuddha: 赞同前面的观点，不了解去评论确实没什么资格，
<LOL_> 一说是梵天生出来湿婆，也有一说是湿婆比梵天大，连印度人自己都分三派谁也不承认对方的宗教信仰，
<MeaCulpa> namoamitabuddha: 恩，讨论一下也没错
<namoamitabuddha> stardiviner: 很多人喜欢评论自己不知道的领域的东西。
<stardiviner> MeaCulpa: 你这算是唯心主义？
<MeaCulpa> 一大陀乱七八糟
<namoamitabuddha> stardiviner: 你就算是自然科学，也会发现
<MeaCulpa> stardiviner: 朴素唯心主义
<namoamitabuddha> stardiviner: 就算是 programming 你看见也有这种
<stardiviner> namoamitabuddha: 赞同，所以电视台广播主持人的评论大多不能听
<MeaCulpa> stardiviner: 世界的本质毫无意义，能被你认识到的那部分对你才有意义
<stardiviner> MeaCulpa: 我也算是倾向唯心主义的
<MeaCulpa> stardiviner: 这也许算唯心的一种，不可知论
<stardiviner> namoamitabuddha: 没错，说这个语言不好，那个不好，其实大多数人都没有真的深入去使用了解
<MeaCulpa> stardiviner: 但我又是无神论者，因为我对世界的认识不需要别人的赞同，所以我不需要神
<LOL_> MeaCulpa: 形而上学又是什么意思，一直搞不懂
<MeaCulpa> stardiviner: 所以这是朴素的，自大的唯心主义
<stardiviner> MeaCulpa: 那我自身的意义呢？
<MeaCulpa> stardiviner: 你座的久了，就不觉得自己有屁股了
<stardiviner> MeaCulpa: 我不被人们了解也就没有意义么？
<namoamitabuddha> LOL_: 形而上学是 metaphysics
<stardiviner> MeaCulpa: 那我的出生和死亡也就没有意义
<MeaCulpa> LOL_: 那是另一回事，所谓的形而上学，和中学课本里gcd灌输你的毫无关系
<LOL_> namoamitabuddha: 。。。还是不明白
<stardiviner> MeaCulpa: 也就是说，你没看见你爸妈， 那你的思念也没有意思，某种程度上说
<namoamitabuddha> LOL_: 我的意思是让你上 wikipedia 去查
<MeaCulpa> stardiviner: 对，只对你影响到的那部分人有意义
<namoamitabuddha> 形而上学有一个很重要的部分，叫做本体论。
<MeaCulpa> stardiviner: 你一辈子没感觉到的人，其存在于否毫无意义
<huntxu> namoamitabuddha: LOL_ 字面上解釋是使用修辭比喻等手法說明問題的學說？
<stardiviner> MeaCulpa: 嗯，有点赞同，我也是有这种倾向的，比如，我爸对我说，我这么做都是为了你，但是我感觉不到父母对我的爱，我确实觉得没有意义
<LOL_> huntxu: 不懂，
<MeaCulpa> stardiviner: 你显然感觉到你爸了...
<LOL_> 我是看叔本华时，见到了形而上学这个名词
<stardiviner> MeaCulpa: 我爸对我说，他做的一切是为了我，但是我并不觉得那是为了我，我觉得我认同了，那就是有意义的，对于我不觉得对的，不认同的，那么对我所做的一切也是枉然
<MeaCulpa> stardiviner: 你爸如果有个私生子，如果你爸为了他，少给你买了糖，你觉得奇怪，你就感觉到那个私生子了
<stardiviner> MeaCulpa: 不其实我感觉的并不对，因为或许是因为我爸忘记了，或者是糖卖完了。。。之类的
<MeaCulpa> stardiviner: 这感觉总有个边界，如果没有的话，那一切就是客观实在了
<namoamitabuddha> stardiviner: 我很少在这里说佛教什么的。今天他主动问我，而且还提及藏传、神通什么的，我才说。这种东西尤其是不能仅凭空想去理解，也不能通过乱七八糟的评论来看，例如小说。这些就算80%是正确的，其中20%的错误可能把你推入无底深渊的，特别是有人是存心用那些正确的掩盖错误的。
<namoamitabuddha> stardiviner: 看似正确的东西特别容易被接受
<stardiviner> namoamitabuddha: 赞同，但是这是个人自己的姻缘命运
<stardiviner> namoamitabuddha: 可以这么说吧？
<MeaCulpa> namoamitabuddha: 我不觉得，宗教，理论，都不应该100%理解了再去讨论，世间真的有人100%理解么
<MeaCulpa> namoamitabuddha: 你的意思，我们什么都不能感觉，不能讨论
<stardiviner> namoamitabuddha: 深刻理解你说的那句，世人就是特别容易接受，从心理学上说，这算是大众心理学
<LOL_> 看似正确的东西特别容易被接受，这应该是骗人的高境界，小说上说，我从不骗人，只是误导而已
<namoamitabuddha> stardiviner: 我现在越来越体会到错误的东西是如何容易被接受的
<namoamitabuddha> stardiviner: 我不说宗教
<stardiviner> MeaCulpa: 我觉得感觉是没有边界的，因为从你开始感觉感觉那个时候起，你感觉的感觉就已经超越你了你的感觉，所以你的感觉一直在超越你的感觉，
<namoamitabuddha> stardiviner: 我就说我现在涉及的程序设计什么的。
<stardiviner> namoamitabuddha: 嗯嗯，因为一个因素未必会导向看似的结果嘛
<namoamitabuddha> stardiviner: 很难想象，一篇论文，上面写了很多数据，然后又有很多出处的论文是一篇给你灌输错误观念的论文。
<kk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 问个dns的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=379897 我问个与技术无关的问题，困扰我很久了，希望大家能给解答。 dns的全称是domain name system，domain的汉语意思是领域，范围。dns的作用是根据输入的域名，返回IP地址。 我想问下，为什么叫domain name？domai …
<stardiviner> na
<namoamitabuddha> stardiviner: 例如论文到处都是数据，还有几百个 reference
<namoamitabuddha> stardiviner: 然后其中 50% 左右都是国际著名的学术期刊
<stardiviner> namoamitabuddha: 可以想想，如果从牛顿理论就是错误开始，那整个力学理论将是何等的面目全非？
<namoamitabuddha> stardiviner: 牛顿力学还不同
<stardiviner> namoamitabuddha: 我只是说有那么一种可能，如果所有的科学的最基本的东西是错的，哪怕是一点点的偏离，那么最后的结果，就会放大
<stardiviner> namoamitabuddha: 谬之毫厘，差之千里
<stardiviner> 这只是一种可能
<stardiviner> 还有很多日常生活中让人觉得恐怖，觉得意想不到的东西，比如，你为什么要吃饭呢？
<stardiviner> 你可以对所有中国人说，不要吃饭了，吃面包吧？
<imadper> .... 一来就就看懂...
<namoamitabuddha> stardiviner: 结束话题吧，还是讨论程序设计什么的。
<stardiviner> 我以前就很奇怪一种观点，一个科学家，从显微镜里观察科学，他看到的红色是红色吗？
<LOL_> 小红去找小明玩，看到小明的妈妈在吃饭，于是问小明在吃饭吗/小明的妈妈说:没，于是小红可能就误以为小明没在家，因为他没和妈妈在一起吃饭，而小明的妈妈只是说小明没在吃饭，而没说小明没在家，
<stardiviner> 如果显微镜让人眼看到的东西是红色，或者人眼像蛇类似，只能看到红色，那么我们的世界是不是真的只有红色？
<stardiviner> 那么我们试着去证实那是红色，可是最后还是需要用眼睛去看，所以看到的还是红色，。。。。所以永远无法知道我们五官意外所能感知的是否正确
<LOL_> 这应该算是不可知论吧
<stardiviner> 所以很多人觉得自己问道的味道是甜的，而别人闻到是酸的，于是觉得他是异类了。。。
<stardiviner> 却从来不会去想，自己是异类么？如果和那个“异类”比较
 * BigD 来了
<stardiviner> 所以，外星人看我们是否也是外星人？
<stardiviner> 但是我们不是外星人，我们永远无法知道
<huntxu> stardiviner: 這個比喻用錯了，外和裏是相對的 = =
<StephdeChine> 另外，如果人只能看到红色，而不能看到绿色和蓝色，那么我们会认为红色=白色。
<stardiviner> huntxu: sorry，哪个比喻？
<huntxu> stardiviner: 外星人看我們是否也是外星人 = =
<StephdeChine> 有人说人们无法发现外星生物的主要原因是人们没有定义外星人……
<namoamitabuddha> stardiviner: 楞伽经中说，三缘和合，幻相方生。按照我的理解，也就是说，红色并无红色的“自身”，只是一种眼尘的“缘”，和你的眼根的“缘”，和你的眼识（一种看的能力）的缘和合，产生了红色的“幻相”。
<stardiviner> StephdeChine: 为什么红色等于白色，如果人类没有发明白色这个词，而只创造了黑色这个词呢？
<LOL_> 首先就是外星人这个定义
<StephdeChine> stardiviner: 我指的是Greyscale的定义……
<stardiviner> namoamitabuddha: 理解你的意思了，觉得讲解的不错，
<LOL_> 还是定义的问题
<StephdeChine> 麻烦哪位方便Define
<stardiviner> namoamitabuddha: 我只问一个，就像我之前说过的一句，你能感觉自己的感觉么？
<LOL_> 谁来定义一下下定义这个概念或名词
<StephdeChine> Define define=define
<LOL_> 用定义来定义可以吗？
<StephdeChine> #define define define...
<stardiviner> StephdeChine: class instance(object(class(metaclass(type))))
 * gfrog 又到了每天困的想屎的时间了。
 * gfrog 擦的肿么会这样啊啊啊
<namoamitabuddha> StephdeChine: 有一个比较根本的问题，就是我们常听到佛教中的：四大皆空。
 * LOL_ 又Netsplit了。。。
<namoamitabuddha> stardiviner: 有一个比较根本的问题，就是我们常听到佛教中的：四大皆空。
<namoamitabuddha> StephdeChine: sorry 发错人了
<StephdeChine> 刚接触C,不会define……
<stardiviner> 有一句话叫做“人一开始思考，上帝就发笑”，我觉得这样是因为人打从开始思考那个时候起，就依然陷入了人自身的局限，
<stardiviner> 依然-》已然
<LOL_> 我也不会define...
<namoamitabuddha> stardiviner: 不知道你过去怎么理解这四个字的
<LOL_> 直指本心，见性成佛，这句话就不理解是啥意思
<stardiviner> namoamitabuddha: 我弱弱的问一下，那四大是说：人的五官感觉，还是七情六欲？（我不“熟悉”）
<LOL_> 宗教这种复杂的东西感觉比那个什么超弦理论 非欧空间之类的更难以理解
<BigD> ...
<namoamitabuddha> stardiviner: 在《中论》中有一段
<namoamitabuddha> stardiviner: 四大只是说，地水火风，是古印度用来指一切物质的。古印度认为物质由四大构成，类似我国的五行。
<namoamitabuddha> stardiviner: 《中论》这段我是从 wiki 上找到的。
<stardiviner> namoamitabuddha: 如果是五官，（我猜是）。那么就像是手捂上鼻子，捂住耳朵，就像是放下尘缘的那种意思。捂住不一定是人为，也可是心里上的放下
<namoamitabuddha> stardiviner:
<namoamitabuddha> 眾因緣生法。我說即是空。何以故。眾緣具足和合而物生。是物屬眾因緣故無自性。無自性故空。空亦復空。但為引導眾生故。以假名說。離有無二邊故名為中道。是法無性故不得言有。亦無空故不得言無。若法有性相。則不待眾緣而有。若不待眾緣則無法。是故無有不空法。汝上所說空法有過者。此過今還
<namoamitabuddha> 在汝。
<StephdeChine> #define red “white”      #include <stdio.h>    int main()  { printf(red)}；
<namoamitabuddha> stardiviner: 按照我的理解，他是泛指一切物质，或者说一切法性空。
<Songtao> 嗨，如何让ubuntu 在启动的时候，自动mount 一个window 目录？ 要写start up script吗？
<StephdeChine> 是这么用的吗？估计不是……
<stardiviner> namoamitabuddha: 虽然文言文一般，但是稍有理解，能看懂大概，能用白话文一点的说法翻译下上面的么？
<stardiviner> Songtao: fstab
<namoamitabuddha> stardiviner: 按照我的理解，就是说：一切法的存在都是没有自身存在的“实体”，包括我们所说的“真空”。
<namoamitabuddha> stardiviner: 这和康德哲学中的“物自体”的概念恰好是对立的。
<stardiviner> namoamitabuddha: 所以，用来回答我上面说的，感觉自己的感觉这样的观点，应该怎么回答的？
<namoamitabuddha> stardiviner: 康德认为物质、精神、世界都有一个坚固的“物自体”
<StephdeChine> Songtao: 参考http://www.gentoo.org/doc/zh_cn/handbook/handbook-amd64.xml?part=1&chap=8
<kk> StephdeChine ⇪ t: Gentoo Linux文档 -- 配置系统
<namoamitabuddha> stardiviner: 有一个“不可知”的物自体。
<Songtao> stardiviner, 能具体点吗？ sudo smbmount //192.168.1.136/share/mnt/fileserver -o username=test,password=test,rw
<namoamitabuddha> stardiviner: 佛教，至少说是中观，按照我的理解，是否定这一点的。
<Songtao> 我可以直接，把这个命令贴上吗？， 谢谢，我这就去看看
<stardiviner> namoamitabuddha: 唉。说道不可知，我倒是联想到了刚才谁说的，你感知到了“不可知”那他还是不可知吗？
<namoamitabuddha> StephdeChine: 他认为一切的存在，都是因缘的存在，因缘生则叫做存在，因缘断了就叫做灭。
<namoamitabuddha> StephdeChine: 抱歉，发错人了
<namoamitabuddha> stardiviner: 仅仅是我的理解。
<stardiviner> namoamitabuddha: 啊。。。弄糊涂了，好多的专业词。。。不理解了。。。。
 * huntxu /clear 完事
<huntxu> lol
<namoamitabuddha> stardiviner: 说的更加简单点，就是说：一切存在都是因果的存在、关系的存在。
<worm> 个人认为学习配置系统应该看Gentoo的文档……
<namoamitabuddha> stardiviner: 而没有依照自身的存在而存在的事物。
<worm> 我刚刚Quassel崩溃了……现在的worm=刚刚的StephdeChine
<stardiviner> namoamitabuddha:
<stardiviner> 我觉得还是无法回答我的问题，我的疑惑是：当你感觉你自己的感觉的时候，依然超越了之前的感觉，成为了新的感觉，而你要感觉到新的感觉，就必须超越这新的感觉，于是又成了更新的感觉，就像是你在一个壳里面，你要感知这个壳，你就在到壳外面，就像是在壳外面包裹一个壳，可是你要感知新的壳，
<stardiviner> 于是又在外面套一个壳这样的，类似鸡生蛋的问题
<namoamitabuddha> stardiviner: 举例来说
<stardiviner> 依然-》已然
<stardiviner> namoamitabuddha: 于是，有了一个怪癖的分支，如果人没有“感觉”，那么会是怎么样的呢？
<namoamitabuddha> stardiviner: 让我试图解释吧，不一定准确。
<stardiviner> 恩
<imadper> ..........
<namoamitabuddha> stardiviner: 你的感觉是你的器官，包括大脑等等，还有外界的信息，还有你大脑中自身的信息，这些因缘产生的。
<imadper> 怎么讨论起这个来了....
<namoamitabuddha> stardiviner: 假如脱离了这些，是否还存在一个抽象意义上的“感觉”的实体？
<worm> 南无阿弥陀佛……研究佛教不错。
<stardiviner> namoamitabuddha: 可是你怎么确定感觉就是这些产生的呢？你依然还是在感觉感觉的那个怪异的怪圈里。。。
<namoamitabuddha> stardiviner: 我的意思就是说，你的感觉的存在，是一系列因缘和合的结果，并无自身的存在。
<namoamitabuddha> stardiviner: 缘生缘灭，导致你的感觉在变化。
<namoamitabuddha> stardiviner: 当然只是我在理论上讨论这些而已
<namoamitabuddha> stardiviner: 我并无实证这些。
<namoamitabuddha> stardiviner: 因此只是说些皮毛罢了。
<namoamitabuddha> stardiviner: 我只能在一些简单的范畴里面做一些粗略的解释。
<namoamitabuddha> stardiviner: 这就是所谓的“戏论”。
<alpha080> 你证明kk挂了。。
<imadper> kk: 出来干活~
<stardiviner> namoamitabuddha: 那就很奇怪了，如果是因为缘生缘灭的变化让你有了感觉，那么你又是怎么感觉缘生缘灭的呢？就像是，一个石头打了你让你疼了，你有怎么感知那是石头让你疼的呢？（这个看上去像是个相互作用的过程，我觉得是这样，）所以，如果是相互的，那么就没有先后，因果的关系，
<kk> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 集思广益：ubuntu能否做到Win下Mactype渲染那样的效果 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=379903 事情是这样子的，刚好奇下了MacType，渲染配置文件选的是自带的FT Opt，字体选择的是雅黑，在win下的效果非常的棒！！ 然后呢，看说明，MacType就是移植的freetype过去实 …
<namoamitabuddha> stardiviner: 我不想再做过多解释。
<alpha080> 呔！还不开悟！
<kk> imadper, .. 休息一下 ..  ㍨ 
<namoamitabuddha> stardiviner: 因为我解释不来。我再次强调，我只是理论上知道一点。
<stardiviner> namoamitabuddha: 只是探讨嘛。我问你答，你问我答就是了
<namoamitabuddha> stardiviner: 不能说是戏论，只是空谈理论。
<alpha080> 与其谈感性，不如知性感
<stardiviner> namoamitabuddha: 刚才 alpha080 说开悟，我突然觉得开悟于执迷其实并无不同，
<namoamitabuddha> stardiviner: 佛教，或者说佛教研究本身。
<worm> 咱们要不要开一个#buddha-cn来一起讲经？
<namoamitabuddha> stardiviner: 应当遵从解行相应。
<namoamitabuddha> stardiviner: 并不是通过争论能得到。
<stardiviner> alpha080: 你能对着女人的下体吃饭么？
<imadper> alpha080: 哈哈~ 中枪了?
<alpha080> 能，是空非空，
 * imadper 莫名的喜感~ cc alpha080 
<stardiviner> imadper: 这就是躺着也中枪？
<worm> 这……略过分了啊……
<imadper> stardiviner: 他可能是`看着的时候中枪的`.
<zhenbeiju> 大家好 问个问题。。
<alpha080> 非也非也，开悟就是明了一坨屎，执迷只是知道一坨屎
<zhenbeiju> 怎么交换 fn和ctrl 怎么交换一下
<stardiviner> imadper: 呵呵，他估计是”被“了。
<stardiviner> zhenbeiju: setkey command
<namoamitabuddha> stardiviner: http://read.goodweb.cn/news/news_view.asp?newsid=33359
<kk> namoamitabuddha,啥网址y 解行相应 - 宣化上人 - 显密文库 佛教文集
<zhenbeiju> stardiviner,  怎么做？
<alpha080> 做即是不做
<stardiviner> zhenbeiju: google之。。。
<alpha080> zhenbeiju: and RTFM
<zhenbeiju> stardiviner,  thanks
<imadper>    /topic
<LOL_> zhenbeiju: Xmod
<stardiviner> alpha080: 做爱即是不做爱？吾辈生于天地之间，当抬头问苍天，何为阴阳，何为是非，何为天道。
<zhenbeiju> 。。 你们说的都不懂。。
<alpha080> 缘生缘灭，是己非己，你迷路了。。。
<LOL_> imadper: 这几位大师正在讨论哲学，你/topic干吗
<imadper> LOL_: 看看我是不是来错了
<imadper> LOL_: 总觉得来错地方了
<namoamitabuddha> stardiviner: 我曾经考虑过一个问题，觉得很有道理
<stardiviner> namoamitabuddha: 原来解行相应是这么个说法啊
<alpha080> 想了解详情，请入帝都龙泉寺
<stardiviner> namoamitabuddha: 说说
<worm> 咱们还是直接开一个#buddha-cn好了
<namoamitabuddha> stardiviner: 修行不是说都出家，这一点你不要搞错。就算是守五戒，也算是修行。
<LOL_> imadper: 这里难道讨论过ubuntu吗，貌似都被红帽子和度娘 18摸之类的霸占了
<stardiviner> alpha080: 你以为自己知晓，其实依然迷路于“知晓”这个词语，
<stardiviner> namoamitabuddha: 这个我还是懂的
<namoamitabuddha> stardiviner: 我曾经考虑过一个问题。
<imadper> LOL_: 我只是看看我在哪个房间
<stardiviner> namoamitabuddha: 直说
<alpha080> 我仅仅知晓于自己不知晓～
<namoamitabuddha> stardiviner: 既然你们说有什么神通，为什么不能在全国人民面前，或者世界所有科学家面前展现下？
<worm> 还是 /join #buddha-cn好了
<namoamitabuddha> stardiviner: 我在没有接触佛教前有这样一个看法。
<LOL_> imadper: 找到工作了？
<stardiviner> alpha080: 你又因何知晓自己”不知晓“？
<imadper> LOL_: 怎么突然蹦到这个话题了... 实习找到了
<stardiviner> namoamitabuddha: 唉？？？我哪里说神通了？？？
<namoamitabuddha> stardiviner: 我不是说你
<stardiviner> namoamitabuddha: 我是中间插进来的呀。。。
<namoamitabuddha> stardiviner: 我只是说我以前是这样想的
<LOL_> imadper: 红帽？
<worm> red hat linux
<namoamitabuddha> stardiviner: 这里“你”就是指那些说神通存在的人。
<huntxu> imadper: 你啥時候上班？
<imadper> LOL_: 恩
<imadper> huntxu: 下周一呢
<worm> 支持国货，使用Red Flag...
<stardiviner> namoamitabuddha: 你这么说了，那我问你，你能向你爱的人展示你爱他的感受么？
<stardiviner> namoamitabuddha: 哦，我误会了
<imadper> worm: 你是xwinx?
<namoamitabuddha> stardiviner: 神通不同。
<namoamitabuddha> stardiviner: 例如他说他能飞，我能否让他到 CCTV 上展示下
<alpha080> stardiviner: 我所知道的仅为康托尔集
<worm> namoamitabuddha: 你刚才在说话前忘了Define你了。
<stardiviner> namoamitabuddha: 且不说同不同，我们且说，你爱她的感受可真？既是真，自然存在，存在为何不可现于人知？
<LOL_> imadper: 一个月给多少？人民币还是其它
<alpha080> 故而知晓
<zhenbeiju> 貌似没有找到具体的答案，，
<imadper> LOL_: 20rmb per hour
<zhenbeiju> 谁能告诉我一下 拉拉。。。
<stardiviner> alpha080: 我没看到你哪里说了，为何你知晓啊。。。
<zhenbeiju> 怎么交换fn 和ctrl按键
<imadper> zhenbeiju: xmod?
<alpha080> contor set
<stardiviner> zhenbeiju: Google: linux command switch keys
<namoamitabuddha> alpha080: Cantor set
<LOL_> zhenbeiju: xmod
<alpha080> 没错。。
<alpha080> 我已经告诉他了
<namoamitabuddha> alpha080: 不就是 3进制中没有 1 出现的那类
<namoamitabuddha> alpha080: 完备集
<worm> imadper: xwinx是啥？
<imadper> zhenbeiju: 问这种问题的多数是联想的笔记本, 还很有可能是 thinkpad  cc adam8157
<alpha080> 额哼。。
<imadper> worm: .... 是一个更厉害的操作系统
<zhenbeiju> imadper,  联想的thinkpad
 * imadper 好久不见xwinx了
<namoamitabuddha> stardiviner: 其实假如真的在 cctv 上展示，那很多人都会去学，这正是害怕所在。
<zhenbeiju> fn在最外边 用的不顺手
<namoamitabuddha> stardiviner: 他们并不谈及修心，就看着神通，然后跟着去追求。
<LOL_> imadper: 你一天多少了小时？10小时的话，6000rmb/mon
<LOL_> \b: hi
<\b> LOL_: lo
<namoamitabuddha> stardiviner: 所以回到我最初的话题。我就是不希望他们去看那些，追求那些神通。一方面有些文章一知半解，其次就算有实，很有可能是一个圈套。
<imadper> LOL_: 怎么可能.. 别逗了, 还没休息?
<imadper> LOL_: 20*24*31
<stardiviner> namoamitabuddha: 可是科学不就是在做你现在所说的东西么？已然渗透到人类生活的方方面面，但是人类用洗衣粉，却不知洗衣粉有磷，入河流会污染环境，就算知道，也还是这样做。科学也在让人恐怖之处啊
<imadper> LOL_: 我都能上w了
<LOL_> imadper: so,一个月多少
<imadper> LOL_: 就是这个价格, 看到时候一个月真的上多少就是多少
<LOL_> imadper: 羡慕中。。。
<LOL_> 如果我也能找这样个班上就好了
<stardiviner> namoamitabuddha: 科学给人类生活带来了方便，却不告知人类科学并非万能，带来的副作用可能比带来的方便和利益更多？
<zhenbeiju> imadper,  怎么设置，，  我不是问的 快捷键，， 是替换fn和ctrl的按键事件
<namoamitabuddha> stardiviner: 本来就是。你想，为什么有电话？因为人们没有“他心通”，不能通别人的心，于是为了模拟，开始设计这样的工具。
<LOL_> Xmodmaps如果我没记错的话
<\b> LOL_: 有网络了?
<LOL_> \b: 你没看见我依然是中国移动吗。。。
<LOL_> \b: 还是那个30MB的流量，
<alpha080> 青年问禅师：“大师，我很爱我的女朋友，她也有很多优点，但是总有几个缺点让我非常讨厌，有什么什么方法能让她改变？”
<stardiviner> 对于上面说的科学问题，我觉得很大程度上是商业和政府的责任，他们或者隐瞒，或者为了急于或者方便推销，向无知的人民销售科技产品，却不告知基本的问题警告。
<alpha080> 禅师浅笑，答：“方法很简单，不过若想我教你，你需先下山为我找一张只有正面没有背面的纸回来。” 青年略一沉吟，掏出一个麦比乌斯环。
<LOL_> \b: 我都快成中移动的铁杆粉丝了，希望我毕业后也能去中移动上班
<namoamitabuddha> stardiviner: 对于现代科学，我不想再多解释过多。总之我们还是在利用现代科学，有的时候其实也是在做坏事。
<namoamitabuddha> stardiviner: 例如家里开一个自动灭虫的设备（我已经尽量不那么干了），那可以算是高速杀生。
<LOL_> \b: 你的是ipv6呀
<stardiviner> namoamitabuddha: 我觉得有些是不可避免，就像是洪流，大势所趋，个人无力力挽狂澜，但是商业或者政府如果不做点基本的事情，那就太说不过去了
<alpha080> namoamitabuddha: 激光炮打蚊子么？
<namoamitabuddha> stardiviner: 一个叫做共业。
<stardiviner> namoamitabuddha: 我夏天重来不点蚊香，只用帐子，相反我非常害怕虫子，
<namoamitabuddha> stardiviner: 我也非常害怕
<stardiviner> namoamitabuddha: 共业？啥意思？
<namoamitabuddha> stardiviner: 哦，不解释了。
<Patrick_DJ> Q: 请问关于toupper对非英文字母出现的问题. 当使用toupper(181)时, 使用freebsd的源码扣出来的代码返回是924(其实这个是正确的结果), 但是在ARCH中, 返回的却依然是181. 我的locale里所有值都是en_US.UTF8. 请问怎么办?
<namoamitabuddha> stardiviner: 不应该解释太多，毕竟这里是 #ubuntu-cn
<stardiviner> namoamitabuddha: 你不了解，就直接对我说了”共业”？
<namoamitabuddha> stardiviner: 其实你可以 google 到。
<namoamitabuddha> stardiviner: 我搞得像传教士似的。
<worm> 所以你们或许可以考虑去#buddha-cn
<\b> LOL_: 嗯，默认 ipv6 了
<namoamitabuddha> 我没啥本事也不想争论过多，只是今天似乎有因缘。
<stardiviner> namoamitabuddha: 那当然啦，但是一个google来回要一分多钟，我怕我google回来了，你又说了好几句，我光回你几句，就要敲好几句，跟不上速度。。。。
<stardiviner> namoamitabuddha: 其实没那么严重，难道爸爸对儿子说这个不能吃，这不像是一种传教？
<\b> Patrick_DJ: 估计两个源码中 is_space 的规则也不一样
<stardiviner> namoamitabuddha: 传授知识其实类似传教，传教是传授信仰，知识是被人们所相信，所以和信仰差不多
<LOL_> \b: 挂一下午irc了，估计消耗了不是MB,先下了，晚上再挂，bye
<\b> LOL_: by
<namoamitabuddha> stardiviner: 现在貌似基督教比较流行，我还怕说了多了引起愤怒。
<Patrick_DJ> \b: 不知道你们的机器上是怎么样? 写个main函数,输出toupper(181), 用gcc编译, 你们的输出是什么? 我的ARCH装完后没配置locale之类的东西.
<stardiviner> namoamitabuddha: 那有什么，估计这里没几个人是信宗教的吧。我就不信，我连自己都不信，虽然我最相信的是自己。
<archl> 谁能告诉我 做气球风筝用什么cad 类软件辅助好？
<candy_> 问一下，怎么我的账号登陆不了啊，ubuntu cn的
<stardiviner> archl: 你那是做啥呢？
<namoamitabuddha> stardiviner: 这里还好。如果在英文社区，基督教徒多吧
<archl> stardiviner: 风筝。
<stardiviner> candy_: 清楚cache，cookie
<stardiviner> archl: 那要什么软件啊，直接动书啊
<stardiviner> 动手
<archl> stardiviner: 拉拉，规划好图，容易做成了分享啊
<\b> Patrick_DJ: 我的 181 还是 181 。倒是有次被 libc 里的 is_space 折腾过。几个版本有不一样的反应
<candy_> 清理了cache和cookie后还是登陆不了
<Patrick_DJ> \b: 了解. 谢谢~~ :)
<stardiviner> namoamitabuddha: 我觉得人如果不能怀着一种理解和宽容他人的态度，那就太不应该了，我不去听我爸妈的意见，我并非不听，我只是听完了，觉得不对，我还是按自己的意思做，于是他们就说我不听取他们的意见。于是我成了坏人。其实是他们曲解了听取意见的意思了。。。我能说什么呢？？？
<candy_> 一直使用的lastpass，显示是登陆成功了，但页面马上刷新后就没有登陆了
<stardiviner> candy_: 清楚所有cookie
<candy_> 太奇怪了
<stardiviner> candy_: 好像论坛最下面有个链接，点击清除所有cookie
<namoamitabuddha> stardiviner: 大多数人，经常不能理解、宽容别人，例如我。
<candy_> 点击清除所有cookie后还是登陆不了
<Patrick_DJ> \b: 如果是在 c++里的话, 用string里的toupper就没有问题. 吐血啊...
<stardiviner> namoamitabuddha: 我能并非能做到宽容和理解的境界，但是我至少可以做到，如果他是同性恋，我会当作普通人对待的态度。而不是去歧视。或者远离。
<MeaCulpa> C++都 toupper了阿...这年头
<stardiviner> namoamitabuddha: 就像是电视里说的，其实有时候人比妖更恶。
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 如何更新evince http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=379905 我的evince是2.3版本的 现在evince都已经3.4了 很奇怪新立得里的evince还是2.3的 如何更新evince呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 wdlang — 2012-07-04 16:50
<archl> stardiviner: 我会在内心里鄙视哦，因为会觉得都是闲着没事干了才同性恋。
<stardiviner> namoamitabuddha: 所以人要处而待之，非见而待之。
<stardiviner> archl: 你就一边去吧，你没事干了才结婚生孩子？
<candy_> 登陆不了论坛 囧rz
<archl> stardiviner: 恩
<archl> stardiviner: 就是那种态度
<stardiviner> archl: 好吧，那如果你能说服其他人，而不仅仅是我，那我就恭喜你
 * stardiviner 谁没事干了才去结婚生孩子的呀？
<stardiviner> archl: 相信你也不能。你只能对你自己做一些事情。
<stardiviner> archl: 我也是，我只能对自己说，人应该做到宽容，理解的态度。所以我试着去做。
<stardiviner> archl: 我理解，这个世界其实和个人无关。就像是，你死了，地球照样转的那种。但是如果人连自己都做不到，还怎么让世界为他动容？要成为英雄，就要自己成为可能。
<stardiviner> 貌似我是最后一个, 撤了
<stardiviner> namoamitabuddha: 现在才发现，原来你的昵称就是南无哦弥陀佛啊。。。
<hamo> adam8157 .
<adam8157> hamo: .
<adam8157> hamo: 刚踢球回来
<hamo> adam8157 明天下午去公司面你
<adam8157> hamo: hah?
<adam8157> hamo: 接到面试邀请了?
<hamo> adam8157 贵帽HR来电话说明天去面试？
<hamo> adam8157 难道是ruyang面我？
<adam8157> hamo: 是不是你要来面试?
<hamo> adam8157 嗯
<hamo> adam8157 咋回事？
<adam8157> hamo: 我咋知道
<hamo> adam8157 我TM刚转正啊....
<hamo> adam8157 T_T
<adam8157> hamo: great, 违约金不用交了
<hamo> adam8157 bingo...
 * hamo 贱笑...
<palomino|working> :o
<palomino|working> 能拿到内推奖金么? , adam8157
<hamo> adam8157 我这边还面着cannonical呢...
<adam8157> palomino|working: 没有
<palomino|working> .......
<hamo> adam8157 今天一下午3个电话了，一个英国那边的，一个c家，一个RH。。。
<adam8157> hamo: 啧啧
<hamo> adam8157 真是好日子今天...
<palomino|working> 抢手货 , hamo
<adam8157> hamo: 我进了一个球 然后改踢后卫了今天
<hamo> adam8157 等哥去操练你...
<adam8157> hamo: ...
<imadper> 来个亮的   s/练//g
<palomino|working> lol
<palomino|working> .....
<hamo> imadper: 你说你何苦...
<imadper> hamo: ...
<imadper> ha
<imadper> hamo: Canonical在国内有公司?
<hamo> imadper: 啥？咋问起这个了？
<gfrog> hamo: 度娘员工果然吃香哦
<imadper> hamo: 刚看你说, 你在面Canonical
<hamo> gfrog 滚粗...
<gfrog> hamo: 走哪里都一堆公司抢着要呢
<hamo> imadper: 谁说了...我说C家...
<hamo> gfrog 毛...能不能成还不一定呢...
<imadper> hamo: <hamo> adam8157 我这边还面着cannonical呢...
<gfrog> hamo: 牛hamo
<hamo> imadper: 好吧...好吧...
<hamo> imadper: 有..也有office..
<gfrog> adam8157: 你不是门锁坏了么？ 肿么还有机会踢球？
<imadper> hamo: 待遇怎么样?
<adam8157> gfrog: 上午就修好了
<gfrog> adam8157: 那WFH一天。。。
<adam8157> gfrog: 下午就是为了踢球
<gfrog> adam8157: 果断往正则那本书上洒可乐泄愤，哼哼。
<adam8157> ...
<hamo> imadper: 不晓得...没去过...
<hamo> gfrog ..
 * gfrog 继续填bug去
 * gfrog 为神马每天都忙到死
<kk> 新 系统安装和升级 • 怎么确认我的ubuntu已经完全安装？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=379908 大神们勿喷，虽然有人问我这个问题我也想一巴掌拍过去，但着实事出有因！ (win7,分出50G装ubuntu) 刚接触ubuntu按照教程逐步安装，谁知进度条装到一半死机了，重启之后居然有一个装好的ubun …
<alpha080> 问下openfetion还能用么？
<imadper> alpha080: 我在用呀
<qmake> hi 有谁会jquery呀 请教个问题
<qmake> 为什么用jquery设置了select的某个选项为selected，可以页面要刷新一次才能生效呢……
<kk> 新 Shell脚本 • 遇到sudo重定向权限不够的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=379910 sudo ls >test ll test -rw-rw-r-- 1 bigsun bigsun 497 7月 4 18:17 test sudo chown root:root test ll test -rw-rw-r-- 1 root root 497 7月 4 18:10 test sudo ls > test bash: test: 权限不够 找到了一扁文章 http://gl08301.blog.163.com/blog/static ... 113047762 …
<hamo> adam8157 这么快就到家了？
<adam8157> hamo: 今天一直wfh...
<hamo> adam8157 你明天去公司不？
<adam8157> hamo: 去
<hamo> adam8157 帮我跟wpan说一声，我们约的2点，当时兴奋忘了，我从公司赶过去怕迟到...
<hamo> adam8157 我可能晚点到
<adam8157> hamo: 早点闪就是了
<hamo> adam8157 但是地铁什么的...打个预防针吧...
<adam8157> hamo: ...
<Songtao> hi, 有人用过ubuntu 12.04 64位版本的吗？
<Songtao> 我有个旧机器，athlon 64x2, 2.59GHz, 2 GB 内存。打算哪里当development server玩。我应该装64位？内存可能不够，而且怕兼容不好，什么东西都要找64位
<Songtao> 64 位server, vs 32 bit server
<Songtao> 有人？
<freeflying> Songtao: 现在64位都快成默认了
<Songtao> ha, 2gb内存，能运行的舒服吗？只是拿来当server,没有gui
<fivesheep> 够了
<fivesheep> 你想想 linode 上的vps 才多少内存和cpu
<fivesheep> 还不是好好的
<fivesheep> Songtao: 除非你用来运行很高端的数学运算.. 或者整天编译
<Songtao> 好谢谢，就是普通的web app 开发用，
<Songtao> 感觉落后了，没用过64位:-D
<kk> 新 Xubuntu & Lubuntu • Xubuntu 12.04 无法安装Ubuntu One http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=379914 我尝试安装Ubuntu One，在终端下运行ubuntuone-installer，然后： aptdaemon.errors.TransactionFailed: Transaction failed: None The following packages have unmet dependencies: ubuntuone-control-panel-qt: Depends: python (< 2.8) but 2.7.3-0ubuntu2 is to  …
<roylez_> hamo: 蛤蟆
<gfrog> hamo: 明天过来？ 那明早留罐健怡给你吧，哈哈。
<roylez_> gfrog: 你跟基友要团聚了？
<roylez_> adam8157: 还是觉得80年代好 http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/785823afgw1dujfueg5tkj.jpg
<gfrog> roylez_: 明明是阿蛋
<gfrog> roylez_: 我只负责围观
<roylez_> adam8157: 西安很威武
<roylez_> gfrog: 你们基友团的怎么分工咱不关心
<adam8157> roylez_: 虽然没咋逛 但是我对西安很有感情
<gfrog> adam8157: 难道你ex是西安的？
<adam8157> gfrog: 我西电的啊...
 * gfrog 我太八卦了。。。
<gfrog> adam8157: 你西电啊，那我们这边很多你校友耶
<hamo> gfrog ...就请我喝健怡？
<ice> '西安的啊'
<adam8157> gfrog: 我都不知道
<hamo> adam8157 明晚一起吃饭？
<gfrog> hamo: 请你喝已经不错了，我还没按住你给你灌老干妈呢。
<hamo> gfrog ^^^
<adam8157> hamo: .
<hamo> adam8157 明早通知下kaka，二爷等人吧...
<adam8157> .
<gfrog> hamo: hah？你好老干妈这口嘛？
<hamo> gfrog 我说吃饭...
<hamo> gfrog 给你机会和 adam8157 团聚
<gfrog> hamo: 哦，可以啊。 平时蛋蛋都不带我玩儿
<gfrog> hamo: 。。。
<hamo> adam8157 基蛙君敖娇了...
<adam8157> =,=
<hamo> adam8157 别忘了跟wpan说好话啊...
<adam8157> hamo: 看你表现
<hamo> adam8157 。。。
<adam8157> hamo: 应该没啥大问题
<gfrog> hamo: 肿么wpan还面你？ 又换了一个position么？
<hamo> adam8157 RH那么多基友等着我回去呢...
<hamo> gfrog 不知道...
<hamo> gfrog 直接通知我wpan了..
<atmouse> https://accounts.google.com/ 各位如何？证书问题么？
<kk> atmouse ⇪ ti: Google Accounts
<hamo> roylez_: 尾巴主席....
<atmouse> 哪位不能访问的？
 * gfrog 撤退，回家。
<atmouse> 帮忙看下网站能不能访问的都没人么？
<imadper> atmouse: 能访问
<Songtao> 能访问
<atmouse> 为何我这里说证书出问题，不能访问
<atmouse> 只得翻过去才可以？
<hamo> atmouse: 看你系统的时间
<atmouse> hamo: 我这里系统时间正常
<archl>  GNOME & Mono Made Love At A Microsoft Research Centre
<archl> MADE LOVE
<atmouse> 我知道了，谢谢各位了
<imtxc> adam8157: 又把手机掉水里了, 只能入1202了,你是在用这个么? 电池可以用几天你
<adam8157> imtxc: 一周
<adam8157> imtxc: 用了两年了, 现在电池只能撑5-6填
<imtxc> adam8157: 这么强, 我去看看再有卖的没.
<adam8157> imtxc: 用了两年了, 现在电池只能撑5-6天
<adam8157> imtxc: 那个停产了, 替代型号是这个: http://www.360buy.com/product/260279.html
<kk> adam8157,啥网址y 【诺基亚N1280】诺基亚（NOKIA）N1280 GSM手机（黑）非定制机 【行情 报价 价格 评测】
<imtxc> adam8157: 这个1280 我看评论都说打电话周围群众和自己听到的一样大声.
<adam8157> imtxc: 还好
<imtxc> 我去伟大的淘宝吧, 1202小一些.
<adam8157> imtxc: 后盖内侧贴个纸贴
<adam8157> imtxc: 1202一样有声音 我就贴了个纸胶
<imtxc> adam8157: 还是停产了的那个好看,还有蓝颜色的.
<imtxc> adam8157: 两年了 它还是没有要坏的迹象么?
<imtxc> 哎  我估计我这破手机修一下也就那个价格了, 还不如来买这个.
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • win7和ubuntu的双系统，要是先进ubuntu就会卡死！！ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=379924 联想笔记本安的是11.10的系统，按论坛的方法安装在硬盘的，要是先进入win7在重启进入ubuntu就没问题，但要是一开机就直接进ubuntu的话进去一小会就会卡死，所有按键都会失灵，只 …
<adam8157> imtxc: 没坏的迹象
<ice_> kk grub有没有问题？
<kk> ice_, .. 休息一下 ..  ㍭ 
<bitsmix> 为毛总说key 40976EAF437D05B5  有问题啊。。。。
<MeaCulpa> .
<stardiviner> bitsmix: 这不是我的key么？
<bitsmix> stardiviner:  啥？ 我现在一更新，就会报那个错。。你说你的key是啥意思呀
<stardiviner> nothing
<bitsmix> ...  nothing 是啥意思。。
<kk> 新 影音多媒体 • 帮忙推荐个能在线播放音乐的播放器或插件 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=379930 帮忙推荐个能在线播放音乐的播放器或插件，咪咕也用了效果不好，打开别的菜单项就没有了， 统计信息: 发表于 由 hanlif — 2012-07-04 22:07
<Songtao> ifconfig 里两台机器一样的ip, 如何renew ?
<kk> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • {新手進}超簡單的方法，解決conky點擊屏幕消失 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=379931 適用新手，老鳥無噴，我也是新手，方法就是先用別人的配置，然後在別人配置基礎上更改配置！ http://www.ubuntuhome.com/try-this-grea ... conky.html 見上面的鏈接 一步一步來，然 …
<jks-liu> 用python做了一个网络客户端， 可以指定我发送数据时使用的端口吗， 就是不让系统随机分配？
<zhenbeiju> 紧急求助啊
<zhenbeiju> 我的电脑装错显卡驱动了 重启不能进桌面
<zhenbeiju> 卡在登录页面了。。
<zhenbeiju> 哪位大神知道怎么解决
<imadper> zhenbeiju: ctrl+alt+f1
<zhenbeiju> 然后？
<imadper> zhenbeiju: 然后卸载显卡驱动, 重新装上正确的
<zhenbeiju> 我卸载了错误的， 正确的还没下载，，
<imadper> zhenbeiju: 那就下载呗
<zhenbeiju> 移除了xorg.conf 文件。。
<imadper> ....
<zhenbeiju> 可以先进桌面再 下载吗
<imadper> 你怎么进桌面?
<imadper> 你不是进不去吗?
<imadper> 进去了还修什么? 进去了不就是已经好了吗?
<zhenbeiju> 两台电脑。。。。。。
<zhenbeiju> 一台坏掉了。。
<imadper> zhenbeiju: 你说什么呢? 这跟几台电脑有关系吗?
<imadper> zhenbeiju: 你刚才要进桌面再修, 但是你又说进不去是不是?
<zhenbeiju> 坏掉的电脑不能进桌面 卸载移除都是在终端下面做的
<zhenbeiju> 对，
<zhenbeiju> 我想知道有没有办法可以让我先进入桌面
<imadper> zhenbeiju: 让你先进入桌面? 你修电脑不就是为了进入桌面吗? 怎么个不修先进去的法?
<zhenbeiju> 。。。。
<zhenbeiju> 嘿嘿
<imadper> zhenbeiju: 你究竟要修什么? 或者说, 你的问题是什么?
<zhenbeiju> 那我还是下载驱动吧，，
<imadper> zhenbeiju: 我理解错了?
<imadper> \rs: 真难... 你们现在忙吗?
<zhenbeiju> 没错，我的显卡驱动装错了，不能进桌面，想知道怎么能让我最快进入桌面
<imadper> \rs: 今天看了个奇怪的语言, io.
<zhenbeiju> 。。
<Songtao> 如何才能知道安没安 openSSh-server
<imadper> Songtao: openssh就是了  或者sshd?
<imadper> Songtao: 你重新安装一下, 看看他说是不是已经安装的
<imadper> Songtao: 或者你启动sshd这个服务, 看看找得到找不到
<Songtao> 我可ssh 我的服务器，但是我就是想知道在服务器上安的是不是openssh server
<imadper> Songtao: 连上去之后看呗
<Songtao> 如何看？
<imadper> Songtao: 看你都启动什么服务了
<Songtao> 我不知道看那里？
<imadper> Songtao: ps aux
<Songtao> :-[
<Songtao> 谢谢
<imadper> Songtao: ps, 知道这个有什么用吗?~
<Songtao> nope
<imadper> Songtao: 没用关心这个干嘛.... 囧....
<Songtao> 打算在另一台上也装ssh server,但是想装一样的:-[，所以就要到现有的服务器上看看
<\rs> imadper: io brings much from smalltalk
<\b> alvin_rxg: 刚才破费了，花了 20€ 买了一个后轮的外胎....
<alvin_rxg> \b: 挺好啊
<\b> alvin_rxg: 自行车买来才30€， 又换内胎又换外胎，又买车灯、车锁的。都超过自行车的价钱了
<alvin_rxg> \b: 那你再买新的自行车吧
<Songtao> 还没买保险:-D
<imadper> \rs: 恩, smalltalk也是原型语言吗?
<alvin_rxg> @高氏兄弟随笔：我一直觉得上一代对不起我们，我们对不起下一代。本该上一代解决的问题却因他们的糊涂和苟且而推给了我们，我们又因自己的苟且与怯懦又推给了下一代。搁置如今，一代代负担越来越重。为此应当羞愧忏悔！而80/90后们却因体制与历史原因成为单传独子——他们必须活下去。该牺牲的理当是我们老而不死者。
<\b> alvin_rxg: 网上查了一下，这个型号只要 11€...
<alvin_rxg> \b: =.=
<\rs> imadper: i think reflective and object-oriented languages can easyly implement prototype-bases oo
<imadper> \rs: easily...  换个输入法吧...
<imadper> \rs: 不过这东西语法倒是真怪
<alvin_rxg> 静观亻十邡
<\b> 神马是 »靑争又见亻十方«?
<\b> alvin_rxg:
<\b> 为什么 阝 显示不出
<alvin_rxg> :|
<alvin_rxg> \b: 新闻都知道。毕竟这次事件没有人掩盖消息
<\rs> imadper: minimalism a la smalltalk
<imadper> \rs: 我了个去, 没读懂... 那个la是什么意思?
<Songtao> 一样的source.list, 两台机器，一台可以apt-get update, 另一台，就找不到 list repository
<imadper> Songtao: 两个的网络都正常?
<Songtao> 应该都正常，我从一台ssh 到另一台，但是它们都在一个网络
<Songtao> 一个是12.04, 一个11.10
<imadper> Songtao: 域名正确?
<imadper> Songtao: 我擦, 我记得ubuntu不同的版本的源不能混用的
<\rs> imadper: failed to set up ibus..
<imadper> Songtao: 先看看dns服务器是不是都是对的
<imadper> \rs: ...  fcitx好用很多吧
<Songtao> :-[没设dns, 手动设置的静态Ip
<imadper> Songtao: 那不行吧
<imadper> Songtao: 设置一下了
<\rs> imadper: fcitx is broken: [WARN] /var/tmp/portage/app-i18n/fcitx-4.2.4/work/fcitx-4.2.4/src/module/dbus/dbusstuff.c:86-Connection Error (Failed to connect to socket /tmp/dbus-5d5qxPBBZX: Connection refused)
<Songtao> sudo vi /etc/resolv.conf 是这个文件？
<imadper> \rs: google的原因吧. 你走个proxy?
<imadper> Songtao: 恩
<Songtao> 嗯？  这个文件开头是， DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE BY HAND -- YOUR CHANGES WILL BE OVERWRITTEN
<imadper> Songtao: 全文是什么? 贴出来看看
<imadper> Songtao: 你是被network-manager托管了?
<Songtao> 空文件，只有两行：
<imadper> Songtao: 那就改吧
<Songtao> DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE BY HAND -- YOUR CHANGES WILL BE OVERWRITTEN
<Songtao> Dynamic resolv.conf(5) file for glibc resolver(3) generated by resolvconf(8)
<imadper> Songtao: 或者 sudo nm-connection-editor
<jks-liu> ubuntu
<jks-liu> 12.04 叫Precise
<Songtao> 哪里找 nm-connection-editor
<imadper> son
<jks-liu> 11.10叫oneiric ， 改一下就好了
<imadper> son
<imadper> Songtao: 你现在用那台电脑上网正常吗? 外网
<\rs> imadper: why do you prefer fcitx to ibus
<imadper> \rs: fcitx用起来流畅, 而且有云输入法~
<imadper> \rs: 缺点是, fcitx在OOo里面没法用...
<\rs> imadper: i don't know why all these input methods depend on the stupid dbus
<popolon> ibus not dbus
<alvin_rxg> http://kat.ph/diablo-iii-collectors-edition-t6382297.html
<kk> alvin_rxg,啥网址y Download Diablo III-Collectors Edition Torrent - KickassTorrents
<alvin_rxg> cc \b
<Songtao> 我可以Ping google by ip
<alvin_rxg> \b: http://luo.bo/26849/   &&  http://skidrowcrack.com/diablo-iii-collectors-edition-full-crack-wait/#more-1047
<kk> alvin_rxg,啥网址y 国外破解小组再逆天，暗黑3免费破解版放出 - 萝卜网
<\b> alvin_rxg: 今早上 这里学生宿舍被劫持了，
<alvin_rxg> :|
<\b> alvin_rxg: 到现在为止死了4人
<alvin_rxg> omg
<imadper> \rs: dbus? 没dbus都没法开gnome... 输入法是不是基于dbus我就不知道饿了
<\b> alvin_rxg: 刚才看手机。他们一直在聊。。。 我早上在写论文，根本没看网页
<\b> alvin_rxg: 不对，已经又死了人了，死了5人
<\b> alvin_rxg: Opfer starben durch Kopfschüsse 爆头了
<alvin_rxg> \b: http://goo.gl/O2gSC
<kk> alvin_rxg,啥网址y Geiselnahme in Karlsruhe: 5 Tote - Wohnungseigentümerin in Zahlungsverzug - News Inland - Bild.de
<alvin_rxg> 又新闻。。
<\b> alvin_rxg: 所有人质都挂了
<alvin_rxg> x_X
<boyan_>  挂了?
 * slucx 都是夜猫子啊，1点了都还在
<zq> = =
<zq> 还这么多人啊
<\b> 坏了这么多人啊
<alvin_rxg> 怀了这么多人啊
<\b> alvin_rxg: ... 刚才房东大妈又给我写信了...
<\b> alvin_rxg: 她把那些信都寄到我现在的地址
<alvin_rxg> \b: 没让他们扔了么？
<\b> alvin_rxg: 他那次问我是按照收信人消失退回邮局还是转寄给我，我没时间答复
<\b> alvin_rxg: 于是他们都一直保留着
<\b> alvin_rxg: 也许里面还有几封你的信
<alvin_rxg> =.=
<\b> alvin_rxg: 把巧克力浸到红酒里，过两小时拿出来吃，味道不错
<alvin_rxg> 没巧克力……好久没吃啦
<gebjgd> \b:老大妈爱你
<\b> gebjgd: 你灰常了解老年妇女的心理与需求啊
<\b> fivesheep: 你说是不是
<gebjgd> \b: 一般吧 没你有研究
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 最近干嘛呢？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: 光光
<\b> 靠， gerbv 又挂了...
<gebjgd> \b: ubuntu?
<\b> gebjgd: 对
<gebjgd> \b: 用lts
<\b> gebjgd: 07 年在国内编译过一编 lfs + blfs ，就再也不折腾了
<\b> gebjgd: 哦，看错了。  用的是 lts
<gebjgd> \b: 今年的那个版本？干嘛不试试看debian
<\b> gebjgd: debian 的东西太老了。  而且 ubuntu 桌面集成做的好一点
<gebjgd> \b: debian testing或者sid
<\b> gebjgd: 主要是debian 的 haskell 太老了。其它都无所谓。老就老一点
<\b> gebjgd: 用 testing  还不如用 ubuntu
<gebjgd> \b: 未必吧
<\b> gebjgd: testing 也老折腾。甚至有时候连 backport 用着都要折腾
<\b> gebjgd: 你改用 debian 了?
<alvin_rxg> Linux debian 2.6.32-5-686 #1 SMP Sun May 6 04:01:19 UTC 2012 i686 GNU/Linux
<alvin_rxg> =.=
<alvin_rxg> bye ubuntu
<\b> alvin_rxg: firefox 怎么选择用哪个 ip 连接?
<alvin_rxg> ?
<\b> alvin_rxg: 我想用那个 tunnel ip 连接 ieeexplore 每次都要试好几次才会用到那个 tunnel ip
<\b> alvin_rxg: 否则就房间里的网络没法查 ieeexplore
<alvin_rxg> autoproxy
<\b> killall firefox 也不行
<alvin_rxg> 没理解…
<\b> 换 chrome 也不行，还是用我本地的 ip
<\b> alvin_rxg: 我有 wlan0 eth0 和 tun0
<\b> alvin_rxg: 它默认用我的 eth0 连接网页了
<\b> alvin_rxg: 我想换到 thun0
<\b> tun0
<\b> 又不想把两个网卡接到一起.
<\b> 还是自已 google 吧
<alvin_rxg> iptables 可以完成
<\b> alvin_rxg: 我只想 firefox  用那个 tun0 ， 其它 xchat, skype 之类的还是用 eth0
<alvin_rxg> :|
<\b> alvin_rxg: 否则网络太慢
<alvin_rxg> proxychain ?
<\b> alvin_rxg: 不想把两个网络接在一起
<\b> alvin_rxg: firefox 的插件?
<alvin_rxg> 独立的 linux 软件。一年前用过，用一次，程序挂一次
<kk>  06:44
#ubuntu-cn 2012-07-05
<sjd_zeus> ..........
<sjd_zeus> 各位早上好呀
<imadper> sjd_zeus: 色鸡蛋, 你好
<sjd_zeus> ..........
<TyzuaL> 我靠。。我收戳把关闭按钮调到右上角。。现在想调到左上角结果调不回去了- -|||
<TyzuaL> 有哪位大神知道怎么调回去吗-_-
<ofan> TyzuaL: gnome?
<ofan> TyzuaL: 换了
<roylez_> tenzu: 猪猪早
<tenzu> roylez_: 主席早
<cfy> op多的频道是一个危险的频道
<roylez_> cfy: .
<cfy> 无名师拿出一篇 Lisp 高考范文给学生看
<cfy> 学生边看边说道：“函数式编程使得函数没有副作用；sexp则让程序结构看起来清晰明了；动态类型增加了灵活性；数据和代码的统一、多范式编程、用闭包封装对象······ 一切看起来都无懈可击。但字数太少，高考要求不少于800字，这估计扣分是难免的了。”
<cfy> 无名师说：“你还没做宏展开呢。”
<cfy> 说到这里，学生眼中一亮。
<iPino> 求教北京化工和天津大学的源怎么了？
<cfy> iPino: 用163的路过
<iPino> cfy: 我在check源列表
<iPino> 兰大的源又报废了
<iPino> 地大和武大的没有再上线之日，现在华中一个源也没有
<iPino> 实在丢人，全大陆的源加起来没有弯弯多
<pyLemon> 官方源就很快啊。
<pyLemon> 一直用官方的源 毫无压力
<mraandtux> 奶妈(nmsfan)居然话因为我讲广州话就要Block我？屌！歧视南方人，可耻！
<zhenbeiju> ...
<kk> 新 内核及嵌入式开发 • 内核编译求救Memory model和transparent hugepage support sysfs怎么选择 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=379971 如题。我编译的是3.4.4 我机器配置 是 i3 2350m ，4G内存。thinkpad的新本本。编译内核的是后看到这两个选项 在cpu哪里，，具体的选项是 Memory model ---flat和sparse， tran …
<iPino> pyLemon: 什么官方源？官方源在英国啊
<iPino> pyLemon: 大陆的官方源应该是跳转到搜狐的
<pyLemon> iPino: test
<pyLemon> iPino, ok ,thanks
<pyLemon> iPino, ？
<zhenbeiju> 大家好
<kk> zhenbeiju, 好.. .  ㍢ 
<zhenbeiju> 电脑输入密码后无法进入桌面怎么办
<zhenbeiju> 会自动返回输入密码的界面
<Patrick_DJ> good morning, everyone.
<zhenbeiju> 电脑输入密码后无法进入桌面怎么办    会自动返回输入密码的界面
<ofan> mraandtux: 谁要block你？
<ifvwm> zhenbeiju: 自动登录开了？
<pyLemon> 桌面给改坏了 起不来了吧
<sjd_zeus> 他说的是windows系统还是Linux系统
<zhenbeiju> ifvwm,  没开
<zhenbeiju> sjd_zeus,  ubuntu
<zhenbeiju> ifvwm,  输入登录密码以后 还是没法进入桌面
<zhenbeiju> pyLemon, 可以修复么
<pyLemon> 配置文件粗错了。。 找个默认的配置 试试看能进去不
<pyLemon> 我配awesome时经常会出现你这种情况
<TyzuaL> 删掉~/.Xauthority试试。。
<kk> 新 Wine及其分支 • Wine 1.5.8 发布 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=379979 Wine 1.5.8 发布，这又是一个维护版本。相比1.5.7来说，修复了许多的错误，提高了软件的稳定性。 同时也带来了一些新的亮点： Quote: Windows编解码器的改进。 加入更多C + +运行时的WBEM属性和类。 一些HTML帮助修复。 …
<zhenbeiju> pyLemon,  谢谢
<mraandtux> ofan: 奶妈(nmsfan)话要Block我
<maya> adam8157: ~~  当叔~
<adam8157> maya: 你来啦
<maya> adam8157: 哈  是呀  来给你讲个笑话
<adam8157> - -
<joli_> 听着
<maya> 前几天乳山和牟平抢交界处的金矿 乳山开了七八辆车 找了四五十号人 拎着刀子啥的（也就是20左右的青年啦） 人家牟平开了一个车 车上就下来四个人 ，都拿的什么什么五连发，是真枪，每人朝天开了一枪，乳山人一听，把刀扔了就满山跑，剩下那牟平四个人在后面捡刀，听说捆了好几捆。。
 * maya ^_^
 * palomino|working momo maya
<maya> palomino|working: 乃好 ^_^
<adam8157> maya: 这叫笑话么...
<joli_> 太冷了吧
<maya> adam8157: 当然啦~  不觉得很好笑嘛，，，
<adam8157> maya: 我一直以为咱们那边不咋打群架, 都喜欢两三个人动刀子, 原来我错了
<palomino|working> ?_? , adam8157
<maya> adam8157: 才没有呢。。
<palomino|working> 你也是威海人? , adam8157
<maya> adam8157: 乳山都一帮一帮的
<adam8157> palomino|working: 我当然是威海的...
<adam8157> palomino|working: 你也是?
<palomino|working> :o
<palomino|working> 不是
<maya> palomino|working: 你是在这里混了多久。。 不知道当叔是威海人。。
<joli_> 威海在哪
<maya> palomino|working: 你知道还蛮多嘛  知道乳山市威海
<palomino|working> 在山东的尖上
<adam8157> maya: 你该叫他叔...
<maya> joli_: :}
<maya> palomino|working: 哈  叔好~
<palomino|working> 因为我爹妈在乳山.. , maivel
<palomino|working> 因为我爹妈在乳山.. , maya
<maya> palomino|working: ( ⊙o⊙ )哇
<maya> palomino|working: 有空我去你爹妈家玩啊~  陪他们唠嗑~
<maya> palomino|working: 在银滩吗？
<stardiviner> palomino|working: 乳山！！ 这名字强悍了。。。
<palomino|working> 大概是吧。。
<palomino|working> lol , stardiviner
<maya> stardiviner: O(∩_∩)O哈！
<maya> stardiviner: 可以google下名字来源哦~
<adam8157> maya: ...
<stardiviner> maya: 说的也是， 难道也像天女峰那样的故事？
<maya> palomino|working: 哇咔咔  那你打不打算老年也过来这边住。。 我们村卖房子哦，亲~
<maya> stardiviner: 差不多。。 神话故事了~  海神娘娘啦~  妖魔鬼怪啦~
<palomino|working> 好像不错 , maya
<palomino|working> 不过先混到退休吧。。 , maya
<joli_> 乳山是不是乳的故乡
<stardiviner> maya: 额。。。。不明白为啥是乳山捏，不会是海神山之类的么？
<palomino|working> 乳和海神，你会选哪个... , stardiviner
<stardiviner> palomino|working: 海神
<palomino|working> ..........
<maya> stardiviner: 海神娘娘战死时，乳房露出海面
<stardiviner> palomino|working: 明显后者更加靠谱，简单明显
<maya> 化作一座山，称大乳山。。
<maya> palomino|working: 你啥时候来玩啊~
<stardiviner> maya: 你咋突然这么银了。。。。
<palomino|working> 去年去过啦 , maya
<maya> stardiviner: 你以前不了解我啦~
<maya> palomino|working: 酱紫~
<stardiviner> maya: 原来如此，古时候的人好银。。。
<maya> palomino|working: 夏天来玩才爽嘛~
<palomino|working> 夏天要上班。。
<stardiviner> maya: 你在海边吧，海边当然夏天爽啦
<maya> palomino|working: 你在哪啊
<palomino|working> 天津
<maya> stardiviner: 去海边大概15分钟车程
<maya> palomino|working: 那也不远啊。。
<stardiviner> palomino|working: 你工作冬天不上班？ 啥工作？分季节的？
<stardiviner> maya: 跑步呢？
<maya> stardiviner: 那。。。。    不知道。。
<palomino|working> 10.1假期不用阿。。 , stardiviner
<maya> 主要是路宽阔 所以开车很快很快
<stardiviner> maya: 哇，这倒是很快。
<joli_> 乳山之旅 2012linux高峰论坛
<maya> 应该有10几公里的   距离海边
<palomino|working> 我爹娘家去海边大约1公里
<maya> joli_: lol
<maya> palomino|working: 酱紫~
<maya> 那就是在银滩啦~
<stardiviner> joli_: 2012linux OPE在乳山？？？
<stardiviner> maya: 还银摊，这名字也很银啊。。
<stardiviner> maya: sorry，我今天YY多了
<maya> stardiviner: 哈 木事啦
<maya> stardiviner: 还有金滩呢。。。
<stardiviner> maya: 话说最近你常驻IRC啊，
<maya> stardiviner: 放假了嘛~
<stardiviner> maya: 精滩。。。。
<stardiviner> maya: 不出去玩么？还是在家学习编程，打算成为女猴子？
<stardiviner> 突然没了下文。。。。意外的我掉线了？？
<maya> stardiviner: 恩恩 要为成为女女程序猿做准备了~
<stardiviner> kk: test
<joli_> 大家听说过宁波淫州区吗
<maya> 先学些基础的~
<maya> 木有0 0
<kk> stardiviner, .. ..  ㍣ 
<stardiviner> joli_: 真的有这地方？？
<stardiviner> joli_: 那不是官方的红灯区么。。。。
<joli_> 百度一下就知道了
<joli_> baidu ningbo yinzhou
<stardiviner> maya: 我也在学编程，求指教，基础的要从哪里开始学？
<joli_> 就想我百度了乳山一样，学习了
<stardiviner> joli_: 宁波的先辈们太牛逼了，把红灯区官方化了。。。
<joli_> linux高级程序设计 第四版 这书不错
<stardiviner> joli_: 为啥不是SICP，introduction to algorithms之类的？
<stardiviner> joli_: 还有龙书，也适合做入门书。。。。
<stardiviner> 又突然没了下文。。。。我又掉线？
<stardiviner> kk: test
<stardiviner> kk: test
<kk> stardiviner, .. ..  ㍣ 
<maya> stardiviner: 我也不知道应该从哪做起。。
<stardiviner> kk: 这是延迟？？？
<stardiviner> maya: 先选择一门语言，比如C，或者python，ruby，go之类的，然后看看数据结构，算法，计算机图形学，还有电脑的基础知识之类的
<pyLemon> 一开始就看SICP TAOCP 龙书 这是不现实的吧
<pyLemon> 能看懂么？
<stardiviner> maya: 开始自己写个开源程序，一边练习一边看这方面的著作。这样就会变得很牛逼了
<maya> stardiviner: 学一门预言大概要多少天啊
<pyLemon> 学python 一天搞定
<maya> stardiviner: hello world么。。
<pyLemon> ^_^
<stardiviner> pyLemon: 都说了适合做“入门”了
<joli_> 我记得有一本资料，是关于重新编译linux
<pyLemon> stardiviner, 恩 我也想好好读完SICP和TAOCP 可惜没毅力啊
<stardiviner> maya: 是的。还有一些编程的网站，名人博客，比如stack overflow， 之类的，github
<joli_> 但一时间想不起来了，好像叫做DFP
<pyLemon> stardiviner, 每次看个10几页就觉得好难懂的。。 看不下去。。
<joli_>  什么的
<pyLemon> 我觉得入门 python 很不错啊
<stardiviner> pyLemon: 我压根就不敢看，怕看了发现自己是多么的垃圾，多么的菜鸟。。。。
<pyLemon> 浅显易懂
<stardiviner> pyLemon: go，python，ruby入门都不错的
<pyLemon> 国外有本教材是教小朋友学编程的 用的就是python
<ice> python确实很好
<pyLemon> 学会python了能干很多事情。。虽然效率不是很高 但是以这个为基础 再去学其他的 会发现很快就能理解了
<stardiviner> pyLemon: python是简单。作为入门也不错的，各种方面来将都不错，ruby也是，go现在也很不错，对新手很简单
<joli_> O，记起来了是LFS
<stardiviner> pyLemon: 不见得很容易理解其他的，我学了python，就没咋能理解C，如果是C++，java之类的，就和python差的更远了
<pyLemon> stardiviner, 的确 那不是一个技术线上的东西。 呵
<kk> 呵呵,逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<pyLemon> stardiviner, 学会python 看c代码问题应该不大吧。。我没怎么系统的学过c 但是基本上是能看明白的
<stardiviner> maya: 入门推荐语言：python，ruby，go，这三个都不错的，简单，强大
<stardiviner> pyLemon: 我就弄不明白指针这玩意儿。
<maya> stardiviner: 好~
<pyLemon> 入门可以随便搞起一个先。。。深入了再学其他的就容易了
<stardiviner> pyLemon: 我打算学习C语法后，看一看一个C的程序的代码，就直接跳过去学习Go去了，
<stardiviner> pyLemon: 学习C
<pyLemon> stardiviner, 恩 我也打算深入的学下c  目前还在同时看 lua和lisp
<stardiviner> pyLemon: 学习C是因为还有很多用C代码的，
<ibear> arch下，systemd启动netcfg-profiles（NETWORK=menu）后，原先系统启动时显示可用连接配置菜单就不显示，默认总是使用第一个配置连接网络
<pyLemon> stardiviner, 恩 python效率不高的时候 通常都是写c来优化的。
<stardiviner> pyLemon: lua 不学了，学了点基本的if，list的lua，用来看懂awesome的配置文件，lisp就放后面了，如果学习emacs，就学习lisp，scheme，emacs lisp，Guile，
<pyLemon> stardiviner, 恩 我就是为了自己折腾些awesome的插件学的lua 貌似lua在nginx上还有点作为。搞web开发还是得会lua啊。。
<cfy> stardiviner: 如果学习emacs，那学习emacs lisp就够了.scheme和emacs lisp区别很大
<cfy> stardiviner: 要说区别小的，可能cl区别还小店
<pyLemon> stardiviner, 我也是emacs user 呵呵
<cfy> stardiviner: 要说区别小的，可能cl区别还小点
<stardiviner> pyLemon: 其实对于很多新手或者新手以上一点的人，没有所谓高效可言，也不必非要用C来写重要的部分，只要把代码优化好，算法设计好，也能很快了
<pyLemon> sicp 里面就是用的 cl 做讲解吧
<cfy> pyLemon: scheme....
<pyLemon> 哦-。-
<stardiviner> pyLemon: vim的路过，键盘党的申请
<pyLemon> 我才看了一点点。。。
<pyLemon> 谢谢指点-。-
<pyLemon> vim emacs 都用 只是平时用emacs多一点。。非常喜欢 org-mode
<stardiviner> pyLemon: 我没“指点”啊。。。不要以为我是高手，我其实是菜鸟的说。。。。
<joli_> 我想编写一个医院信息管理系统，用什么编好
<stardiviner> joli_: C ！！或者java，
<stardiviner> joli_: 或者C++
<pyLemon> 什么架构了。。。 cs 还是 bs？
<joli_> BS
<stardiviner> joli_: 医院这种地方，我想不是用HTML5,javascript的地方，所以你最好用传统语言
<pyLemon> bs 现在 django 或者 ror 很火
<stardiviner> pyLemon: 等等，BS和CS是啥？
<stardiviner> pyLemon: 医院有谈架构的么？啥架构？好奇。。。
<pyLemon> stardiviner, client-server browser-server
<pyLemon> -.-
<pyLemon> 其实就是基于浏览器还是客户端了。。
<stardiviner> pyLemon: 原来如此，这缩略词就是麻烦。。。。
<joli_> 现在我在听Vmware的云计算架构
<pyLemon> 客户端麻烦点 得一台台装过去。。。现在很多内部系统基本上都是基于浏览器的了
<zhenbeiju> 对ubuntu 有点失望了 ，进live CD 取消安装过程 都报错了。。。。。。。
<gehaowu> 需要一个个人简介。。。英文的，有没有人帮我翻译啊。。。
<joli_> ubuntu是我目前接触到的最好的linux系统
<pyLemon> zhenbeiju, windows装到一半重启难道不报错？
<stardiviner> 超市的那种扫描是怎么实现的？求指教
<gehaowu> http://www.7axu.com/i.html
<kk> gehaowu,啥网址y Welcome to Ge, XiaoQI's Homepage!Ge, XiaoQI's Homepage!
<pyLemon> stardiviner, 条码识别
<zhenbeiju> pyLemon,  我点击的是取消选项
<zhenbeiju> 点完就报错了。
<stardiviner> zhenbeiju: ubuntu不好就选择fedora，windwos，这么多的系统让你选择，你何必执着于ubuntu呢？
<pyLemon> stardiviner, 有这种设备的。。条码枪 去嗖下
<zhenbeiju> stardiviner,   ...
<stardiviner> pyLemon: 在计算机里大概是怎么识别的？条码识别的那个扫描器扫描到计算机里后要怎么操作？
<stardiviner> zhenbeiju: 又不像windows，你windows不好，你想用windows，还是只有一个widnows，限制在那里的
<joli_> 我也在找能在linux里使用的扫描枪和刷卡器
<zhenbeiju> stardiviner,  也是， 有空多琢磨一下别的操作系统。
<zhenbeiju> stardiviner,  出现报错了自己都不会。
<yall> 'ls
<cfy> joli_: 用动态语言编写好
<cfy> joli_: 用能跨平台的
<cfy> joli_: 能数据库交互的
<stardiviner> joli_: 扫描条形码的话，应该已经有了这种软件，我的N900上就有这个软件，可以扫描拍照拍到的条形码，
<cfy> joli_: java算了
<joli_> 希望有品牌推荐
<joli_> 直接去買
<Stifler> 条形码扫描出来是啥？
<Stifler> 字符串?
<stardiviner> joli_: 有支持linux的？什么牌子？我也看一下
<joli_> 应该是数字
<joli_> string
<stardiviner> Stifler: 应该是吧，条形码就是存储信息的一种方式
<Stifler> o
<joli_> ubuntu好像都是string格式的，即使是数字也是，只是在使用的时候再转换的
<xxc> hi
<kk> xxc, 好.. .  ㍤ 
<xxc> 有人用过Slackware没
<xxc> @kk:是bot么
<xxc> 我想装个买个thinkpad t60,主要用来联系写程序,不知道装什么系统好,不知道大家有啥建议
<xxc> 练习
<hamo> hi
<kk> hamo, 好.. .  ㍤ 
<xxc> nick xxc
<hamo> adam8157:  还是sara做前台？
<xxc> .求指教
<xxc> 我想装个买个thinkpad t60,主要用来练习写程序,不知道装什么系统好,求建议
<xxc> slackware怎么样
<xxc> 还是gootee?
<hamo> xxc: 写程序的话，就ubuntu吧...
<hamo> xxc: 简单好配置
<xxc> ...那个,我想用awesome,然后觉得ubuntu太大了,配置到不是大问题,主要有的时候做网页怕是要跑服务器
<Stifler> ubuntu 12.04 gnome classic,good
<xxc> ubuntu是不是太大了?以前一直在用,7.10入手的,后来转战arch了,现在觉得找一个相对稳定点的,然后专注于学习的..
<cfy> xxc: slackware不错
<cfy> xxc: 建议你一次装全
<cfy> xxc: 然后你会发现，要装额外的软件，实在是有点手动化了。。
<cfy> xxc: 这个时候，你可以尝试安装gentoo了
<xxc> 一次装全是指..?
<Stifler> Slackware用一次就恨上一辈子...
<palomino|working> .......
<cfy> xxc: 下载Dvd，把所有软件都装了
<xxc> .....如此之惨
<cfy> palomino|working: 饿死了。。
<palomino|working> 我也是
<Stifler> me too
<xxc> slackware 版本新么
<palomino|working> 但还得坚持15分钟才能下楼买饭
<cfy> xxc: 新
<xxc> ....大家都上班了啊
<palomino|working> 上班10几年了。。。
<cfy> xxc: 或者装debian吧，够稳定
<Stifler> 还有1个多小时
<Stifler> debian好
<cfy> xxc: 不过，好像快出新版本了。。。现在装稳定有点不划算
<xxc> debain太老了,很多需要的东西都没
<cfy> xxc: 比如?
<xxc> nginx
<palomino|working> 要新就上fedora -_-
<Stifler> xxc: 现在硬盘大，你一口气把主流发行版都装上，挨个儿试
<xxc> ngnix我上次在arch上用的很爽,到debian上死是个郁闷
<xxc> 还有,貌似awesome3.0在debain上没的
<xxc> 我的算买个二手的破电脑来这,所以....
<Stifler> 没有可以自己编译么
<Stifler> 再说你需要新版本的新功能么
<xxc> awesome3.X是lua配置文件...更灵活了...编译...我没试过...反正以前编译有的时候会让人很郁闷,经常遇到内核版本的问题
<xxc> 我想要一个awesome+emacs+vim+zhcon之类的...反正比较纠结...以后想去敲代码
<Stifler> 敲代码随便一个命令行模拟器就行了么..
<xxc> 当然各种编译器都要有,脚本也到要支持...大家都是敲代码的么
<Stifler> xterm足矣
<xxc> xterm切换的时候有些费事,我不是计算机专业的,不过打算以后搞这个,想找一套完美的敲代码方案,最好可以不用鼠标
<xxc> iGoogle是ee?
<atmouse> 我被忽悠了，768M内存不够运行gnome unity，于是开几个程序到吃交换分区使用率暴增，系统缓慢。。。。
<cfy> iGoogle: 会烧菜么？
<xxc> 大家说说,当程序员需不需要什么认证啊....有什么培训之类的,我是非计算机专业的...不过以后想搞这个...大家有啥意见
<kk> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • gedit弄好了文本乱码，可是xml却变乱码了。。。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=379988 用ubuntu-tweak设置了修正gedit乱码（就是网上那个添加GB18030的方法） 本来乱码的文本正常，可是原来正常的xml乱码了。没修正前gedit打开xml是正常的 文本文件是在ubuntu里创建 …
<atmouse> xxc: 不好说，你要给别人写，当然是有证更好，我认为好的程是自己为自己写东西，那还需要什么证
<xxc> 主要是我现在学的东西都是自学的...业界也不认识什么同道中人...没人交流...优点睁眼瞎的感觉..不知道有啥好办法....要是有培训..或许还值得一去
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<palomino|working> ......
 * xxc 吃饭
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 12.10 • 如何从12.04升级到12.10啊？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=379990 如何从12.04升级到12.10啊？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 6462033 — 2012-07-05 12:38
<roylez> palomino|working: 破马早啊
<xxc> ...
<imadper_bot> xxc: ?
<\rs> imadper_bot: emacs config: https://github.com/magnars
<kk> \rs ⇪ t: magnars (Magnar Sveen) · GitHub
<pyLemon> https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/teeworlds/  这游戏不错呀 哈哈
<kk> pyLemon ⇪ t: Teeworlds — Ubuntu Apps Directory
<imadper_bot> \rs: 亮点在哪里?~
<pyLemon> xxc, 我就是在 ubuntu 下用 awesome 哦
<pyLemon> xxc, awesome 稍微折腾一下 实在是太方便了。
<\rs> imadper_bot: his plugins
<imadper_bot> \rs: 你的输入法还没搞定... 是写了不少, js的就好多
<imadper_bot> 这启动得多久....
<\rs> imadper_bot: magnars/.emacs.d/key-bindings.el  magnars/.emacs.d/site-lisp
<\rs> imadper_bot: don't care the startup duration as it's one-shot
<imadper_bot> \rs: 这得打印出来~
<\rs> imadper_bot: emacs --daemon
<imadper_bot> \rs: 恩, 开一个也就不用关了..
<imadper_bot> \rs: 完了, 我一句话把cfy给说退了...
<gfrog> adam8157: hamo 下午过来？
<yall> pkill ib-IrcBot.perl
<adam8157> gfrog: .
<sjd_zeus> python可以干的事也很多呀
<stardiviner> 其实任何语言都可以干任何事，只是简单容易复杂罢了。
<stardiviner> 说错了，不是任何事
<stardiviner> 是大多数事情
<huntxu> gfrog: 蛤蟆轉正就不敢來了
<stardiviner> 确实python无法像汇编语言那样。。。。
<huntxu> adam8157: 被鎖家裏沒
<pyLemon> 谁有supervisor教程或者资料么？
<adam8157> huntxu: 昨天就修好了
<stardiviner> adam8157: 你被老婆锁家里了？
<xxc> 额
<JuncoJet> 呐
<JuncoJet> 有vimer 么？求交流，求推荐
<yall> Use-Emacs
<pyLemon> emacser 来推荐一个 https://github.com/Lokaltog/vim-powerline
<kk> pyLemon ⇪ t: Lokaltog/vim-powerline · GitHub
<pyLemon> 这个插件不错哟。。
<sjd_zeus> pyLemon, 还是那么的难看
<adam8157> https://github.com/adam8157/dotfiles/blob/master/.vimrc
<kk> adam8157 ⇪ t: dotfiles/.vimrc at master · adam8157/dotfiles · GitHub
<pyLemon> sjd_zeus, 要配置一个字体吧， 我装了感觉挺好看的。。
<pyLemon> vim 偶尔改配置文件的时候用用。 平时主要还是用emacs
<JuncoJet> 看上去只是稍微炫了一点
<sjd_zeus> 谁搞企业信息化的
<sjd_zeus> 看来没人搞这个哦
<kk> 新 Ubuntu 10.04 LTS • 请问 ubuntu10.04 lts 长期版本支持到哪年？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=379994 请问 ubuntu10.04 lts 长期版本支持到哪年？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 john_man — 2012-07-05 13:41
<ibodi> kk: till 2012.04
<jeppeyu> topic
<ibodi> 哦
<jeppeyu> 错了
<ibodi> 没事
<Patrick_DJ> Q: 请问有人用过ZFS文件系统没? 跟ext4之类的比起来如何? 有什么想法?
<ibodi> iGoogle = 谷歌 + 苹果 ## 历史产品
<ibodi> Patrick_DJ: 没有用过，也么有想法
<Patrick_DJ> ibodi: 0_0
<Patrick_DJ> any extra human alive?
<ibodi> Patrick_DJ: all dead except u and me
<jeppeyu> No
<ibodi> +1
<jeppeyu> 平时也这般不活跃吗？
<pyLemon> 早上还挺活跃的
<jeppeyu> 看你发的邮件，进来的，呵呵
<ofshellohicy> +1
<pyLemon> 呵呵。。
<pyLemon> 实在对qq无语 网上那个所谓的wineqq 也还是非常的难用
<jeppeyu> 这个看起来更酷，QQ上很多乱发表情，图片
<Patrick_DJ> jeppeyu: 今天集体例假.
<jeppeyu> Patrick_DJ：我们还没到期，哈哈
<ibodi> google nexus 7" 屏幕尺寸好像 samsung galaxy 8"9 更合理些？nextus 7 拿在手里跟 kindle 实际屏幕几乎一样大
<ibodi> 就是dpi 倒是高很多很多。
<pyLemon> nexus 还得等段时间才能买的到吧
<ibodi> 恩
<pyLemon> 内存太少了  还不让扩展  有点郁闷哦
<pyLemon> 8G 随便装点应用就满了
<roylez> palomino|working: 据说你摸过了 maya ？
<ibodi> 如果是阅读文字，高 dpi 是浪费。或者跟 ipad 一样很不舒服的
<pyLemon> google想推他的 nexus Q 故意搞这么小的存储空间。
<pyLemon> 高dpi 阅读pdf 蛮好的吧
<ibodi> 有USB 经常移动文件了
<ibodi> 我大多阅读TXT
<ibodi> 阅读产品 kindle 最好。不知道汉王如何，没有实际日用过。展示台上看还不错。
<ibodi> 谁买过挺好的 mini 音响？推介一个。
 * palomino|working momo roylez 
<palomino|working> 连主席你我也摸过呀 , roylez
<roylez> palomino|working: maya是妹子啊，你这淫兽
<palomino|working> 您想歪了 , roylez
<roylez> palomino|working: 淫兽
 * adam8157 围观
<palomino|working> 淫者见淫
<ibodi> palomino|working: 你过了？
<bcao> 兽者见授受。。。
<palomino|working> what?_? , ibodi
<ibodi> 无心无语
<ibodi> 谁出来领导一下全球，USB线一头统一，另一头什么时候也统一一下才好。
<ibodi> 技术上应该不难吧？是否厂家以前定制太多，等卖完了再统一呢？
<adam8157> gfrog: http://www.bigsmoke.us/readline/shortcuts
<kk> adam8157 ⇪ t: Readline keyboard shortcuts for bash, bc, ftp, gnuplot, gpg, ksh, mysql, psql, python, smbclient, xmllint and zsh
<gfrog> adam8157: 碉堡了
<gfrog> adam8157: 牛蛋蛋
<pylaurent> madper_afk: 改名字= =。  afk是什么意思...
<gfrog> adam8157: alt+d在vim里不好使。。。
<adam8157> gfrog: 嗯
<gfrog> adam8157: 无爱了。
<ultra420> 有用wine+RTX
<ultra420> 的吗？ 我这里用wine+RTX蛋疼。。各种方块。。。但是聊天窗口内部文字正常
 * adam8157 面试别人的时候考达夫设备是不是有点难了
<sjd_zeus> ultra420, 字体配置的问题吧
<ultra420> 我的系统是gentoo的
<ibodi> adam8157: 如果应试人员知道答案就不难。
<ultra420> 我有按照网上搜索的用那个font的注册表文件 用wqy-zenhei.ttf也用了的
<sjd_zeus> 我没用wine但我用了windows系统的所有字体
<adam8157> ibodi: 我希望应聘的人知道这些好玩的东西, 而且能讲清楚原理.
<sjd_zeus> 装完系统后直接到同事电脑里面copy了所有字体过来用，这样别人给我的文档也不会出现格式扭曲的现象了
<ibodi> adam8157: 如果考官自己也不是很清楚，那么应试人员自由发挥也不难的。
<ibodi> adam8157: 要弄清考官要难倒应试，还是难倒自己哈
<adam8157> ibodi: 我当然很明白, 否则不会问的...
<gfrog> adam8157: 啥是达夫设备？
<roylez> tenzu: 这哥们还没死呢 http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/64112046gw1dukwdldhmyj.jpg
<ibodi> adam8157: 你要人才找到能帮助你公司的就可以了。
<roylez> tenzu: 诺贝尔奖妥妥的了
<tenzu> roylez: 临死前终于等到了诺贝尔奖
<gfrog> adam8157: 哦，看似问这个还是靠谱的，c-faq里讲了这玩意。
<ibodi> adam8157: 一般出些公司实际需要解决或者未来大概要解决的问题，考应试人员是否具备这些才能
<ibodi> 以及人际相处能力。
<ibodi> 有时候招到高才级难相处的也很头昏。
<adam8157> ibodi: 那倒是, 这题不是得分项, 只是问问...
<adam8157> gfrog: c-faq? 哪里
<ibodi> adam8157: 找个互相喜欢的比较持久
<gfrog> adam8157: http://c-faq.com/
<kk> gfrog,啥网址y comp.lang.c Frequently Asked Questions
<roylez> tenzu: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/87c7df17gw1duknsv3osvj.jpg
<tenzu> roylez: 下午回去问问楼上的旺财
<ibodi> adam8157: 跟搞对像似的。
<adam8157> .......
<ibodi> adam8157: 也跟买电脑似的。根据自己需要用多少年。配置太高，浪费；配置太低也需要很多更新费用。
<roylez> tenzu: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/64112046gw1dukjwvdrdgj.jpg
<tenzu> roylez: Justin Burger?
<roylez> tenzu: 对
<roylez> tenzu: bieber
<tenzu> roylez: 没停过他的歌
<kk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu 科大网络通 频繁掉线 求高人解答 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=379997 昨天回校后使用网络通发现每隔10分钟左右就会掉线，断开重新连接或者等待2分钟左右 才会恢复正常，与出口选择无关。今天发现每个3分钟就会掉线而且等很久也不会自动恢 …
<cfy> ifvwm: ee!!!
<cfy> ifvwm: 被气死了。。。
<cfy> ifvwm: 一个寄存器。。。旧版本文档是有内容的。。新版本竟然说是保留的。。
<cfy> ifvwm: 结果那一位应该a是要写的
<cfy> ifvwm: 结果那一位应该是要写的
<roylez> tenzu: 你肯定听过，他的歌满大街都是
<roylez> tenzu: 想不听也难
<luw> luw:cPyUG 数据库建立的时候设置的。 默认应该是str。
<luw> plotz:cPyUG 在sqlit连接实例中添加 text_factory = str
<luw> plotz:cPyUG 如 conn = sqlit() ; conn.text_factory = str
<roylez> palomino|working: http://imgur.com/D8RWr
<kk> roylez,啥网址y 1 Month Old Hippo - Imgur
<roylez> palomino|working: 放开那头妹子，死破马
<palomino|working> ......
<ifvwm> cfy: 就上次那事情吧。我说了可能是正常的。不见怪。
<roylez> palomino|working: http://imgur.com/Vt0qv
<kk> roylez,啥网址y ... and the fact that there is a painting of this cat in front of it makes it even more weird. - Imgur
<cfy> ifvwm: 那不是坑死了
<cfy> ifvwm: 文档改变
<ifvwm> cfy: 正常的。通常有修改的后续补丁pdf
<ifvwm> app note
<cfy> ifvwm: 现在寄存器超多，我也只好随便能用起来就好，无法看完
<cfy> ifvwm: 而且，太专业
<ifvwm> 用那部分，看那部分。通常缺省的是0，比如是模块关闭的。可以不要管。
<ifvwm> 只是，我都是看完，才用
<cfy> ifvwm: 缺省的恰恰是1....
<ifvwm> 你贴一页寄存器的，我看看。
<cfy> ifvwm: 看完阿，要看多久？
<ifvwm> 咋会这么蠢的设计
<cfy> ifvwm: 你说我的代码么？还是文档
<ifvwm> 模块缺省都应该是不启动的
<ifvwm> 文档
<ifvwm> pdf截图
<cfy> ifvwm: http://www.trulydisplays.com/ccm/specs/0.3M%20Sensor%20OV7670.pdf
<cfy> ifvwm: 比如41寄存器
<cfy> ifvwm: 哦，等下，我找个
<hamo> adam8157:  基蛋
<cfy> ifvwm: 43
 * hamo Hi all
<ifvwm> OV7670的哦。这没多少嘛
<ifvwm> 这种格式的pdf，一看就是小片子的
<cfy> ifvwm: 看小片子是啥意思？
<hamo> adam8157:  ...好好上班，看什么twitter
<adam8157> hamo: ...
<ifvwm> 球阵列封装？
<cfy> ifvwm: 还是不懂。。
<hamo> roylez: .
<hamo> roylez: 基席
<ifvwm> BGA嘛。你咋能自己焊接。
<cfy> ifvwm: 能把opera的speed dial页上的搜索删除么?
<ifvwm> 自定义
<ifvwm> 3个地方，4种方式搜索。多好。lol
<cfy> ifvwm: 我要看背景图
<cfy> ifvwm: 哪里的自定义？
<ifvwm> @@
<ifvwm> 蛋疼。不知道如何去掉
<cfy> ifvwm: ....
 * gfrog 中午的破吉野家吃不饱啊。 cc adam8157 
<gfrog> hamo: 竟然爬上来了。。。
<adam8157> gfrog: 我今天中午在五道口吃的...
<gfrog> adam8157: 啧啧。 company call呢
<hamo> gfrog adam8157 我以为你俩面了呢...
<ifvwm> 2吃货
<adam8157> gfrog: 我知道, 但是那边有朋友要和我吃饭
<gfrog> adam8157: 带过来吃盒饭，哈哈
<adam8157> gfrog: ...
<xxc> 大家都在那里上班啊
<cfy> ifvwm: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/i138430
<cfy> madper_afk: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/i138430
<cfy> ifvwm: 看看，怎么样？
<ifvwm> cfy: nnnd 现在的分辨率都这么高
<cfy> ifvwm: :D
<cfy> ifvwm: 会这个，能来你那上班不？
<xxc> ifvwm:厉害
<ifvwm> 浪费资源。
<cfy> ifvwm: 用了广角镜头
<ifvwm> 我这边工作更简单。
<xxc> 干什么的
<ifvwm> 肯定能。
<cfy> ifvwm: 那我来当实习生
<ifvwm> 可以。只是没事做。
<xxc> 我才在想,等毕业了能干什么
<cfy> ifvwm: 我帮你写perl
<ifvwm> 闲着
<cfy> ifvwm: 帮你把perl5->perl6咋样？
<ifvwm> 。。lol
<ifvwm> 我不会自己改啊。
<cfy> ifvwm: 你省下时间去irc和论坛灌水
<xxc> 有人是写程序的么
<ifvwm> 来搞图形识别，识别数字的。这就要。
<roylez> hamo: 蛤蟆？
<cfy> ifvwm: 我可以学习。。。
<ifvwm> 就这摄像头，识别数字。前年准备搞，没人做。
<cfy> ifvwm: 怎么样的数字？
<cfy> ifvwm: 复杂么？车牌号么？
<ifvwm> 机械字轮的
<ifvwm> 0-9
<hamo> roylez: 问你事情呢...
<cfy> ifvwm: 是怎么样子拍到的？
<ifvwm> 随便怎么拍
 * maya momo roylez ^_^
<cfy> ifvwm: 哦。那，被拍的产品也是你做的吧
<ifvwm> 不是
<roylez> maya: 把你的爪爪拿开！
<cfy> ifvwm: 哦。应该好做
<cfy> ifvwm: roylez 懂机器学习
 * palomino|working 轻轻地抚摸 roylez 的脸, 眼中充满爱怜.
<cfy> ifvwm: 你可以放着学习 lol
<ifvwm> 要矢量判断。不能点阵判断，档次低了。
<palomino|working> 得这样摸主席才开心 , madper_afk
<palomino|working> 得这样摸主席才开心 , maya
<palomino|working> 老指错人。。
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<roylez> maya: 马梯子太粗，指不准
<cfy> ifvwm: 有本，图像处理、分析和机器视觉
<cfy> ifvwm: 看完了我过来
<cfy> ifvwm: 啥设备来处理？
<ifvwm> 那好。
<ifvwm> 随便啥mcu
<ifvwm> 10块以内的
<ifvwm> 静态图片，不要速度
 * maya 眼中充满柔怜的深情地摸摸 roylez 的深邃的柔情的眼眸
 * hamo momo roylez
<roylez> maya: 真相呢？
<maya> 柔怜对柔情  深情对深邃   怎么样  绝对吧~  ^_^
<cfy> hamo: 囧
 * hamo 苍天啊，大地啊...为啥啊？
<hamo> roylez: ^^^
<maya> roylez: 图片啊
<kk> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • 最近装了个debian 可是make config 用不了，编译不了内核，肿么办。。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=380003 最近装了个debian 可是make config 用不了，编译不了内核，肿么办。。 统计信息: 发表于 由 有缘无分 — 2012-07-05 16:07
<roylez> maya: 图片呢？
<adam8157> roylez: hamo现在在我人身攻击距离内, 你说咋办
<hamo> adam8157:  请我吃饭...
<maya> roylez: 我给你张我捡的贝壳的照片  能不能证明我是妹纸。。
<adam8157> hamo: 是你昨天刚入职度娘的
<cfy> adam8157: 那你还kick阿
<hamo> adam8157:  顺便遥请 基席君一下
<roylez> maya: 发来看看再说...
<maya> roylez: 当叔可以证明呀～　　你不相信他吗～　　
<roylez> maya: 基佬岂能轻易相信...
<adam8157> ...
<adam8157> maya: 我找不到那张照片了...
<maya> adam8157: (⊙o⊙)…  没事  回头我再偷偷发给你  ^_^
<hamo> maya: 我也要...求真相
<adam8157> lainme: 你是港科大的哈
<roylez> maya: 你看看，我说过信不过的
<maya> lainme: 哪一级~  我们学姐有个在港科大
<maya> http://minus.com/mLdVyb2Mi/13f
<kk> maya,啥网址y 相机照片 225 - Minus
<adam8157> maya: 她都博士了...
<maya> 这是昨天去海边捡的贝壳 还被大雨困在海边
<maya> adam8157: 酱紫。。
<maya> lainme: 博士姐姐好~
<adam8157> maya: 这种你也捡
<maya> roylez: 请问我有男友能不能证明我是女生。。
<adam8157> maya: ga皮子 满zei都是
<maya> adam8157: 对呀 要寄给甘肃的姑娘
<hamo> maya: 真不能证明...你看 adam8157 就好多男朋友
<maya> adam8157: 我捡的时候也在犹豫到底要不要  后来一想  虽然za这里很常见 但是捏边不一定啊
<hamo> adam8157: ....
<hamo> adam8157:  再搞不清你吃饭了...
<adam8157> maya: hu完的ga皮子给她一盆
<roylez> maya: adam8157 gfrog 都有男友的啊
<maya> adam8157: 哈哈
<hamo> adam8157: 看你行动了..
<maya> adam8157: 旁边会不会视我们为外物
<adam8157> hamo: op不内斗
<maya> roylez: 酱紫。。
<maya> 我还是找张图片好了。。
<roylez> maya: 哪里的海滩？真不好看的感觉
<roylez> maya: 是不是早上拍的？
<maya> roylez: 背景是我家卫生间啊。。。
<maya> roylez: 是上午拍的
<roylez> maya: 你害我翻半天翻到第一张
<maya> adam8157: 话说 苍叔 http://minus.com/mLdVyb2Mi/12  你看这是啥。。。
<kk> maya,啥网址y 相机照片 225 - Minus
<adam8157> maya: 海怪壳?
<gfrog> ad
<gfrog> adam8157: 乃们那方言跟烟台差很多嗷
<ifvwm> gfrog: 嘎嘛国的国语？
<gfrog> ifvwm: 。。。。
<ifvwm> 还嗷嗷的。
<ifvwm> gfrog_: 你最近精神不正常啊。每天就想肉体出去？
<maya> roylez: http://minus.com/mren86Qfm/
<kk> maya,啥网址y DSCF0415 - Minus
<adam8157> gfrog: 你还会烟台话?
<gfrog> adam8157: 大哥我大连银啊，烟台话80%跟大连话是一样的。
 * hamo 哟呵，有真相了...
<adam8157> gfrog: 我们觉得我们和烟台话差得不多, 毕竟都是胶东话, 但是威海, 尤其是荣成, 确实自成一派 cc maya
 * gfrog 好萌的喵星人。 http://minus.com/lbwsbSAiIOu5iQ
<maya> adam8157: 是。。。 尤其是荣成  哈哈
<ifvwm> adam8157: 有差别？我可记得听到的，都是普通话一样的。
<adam8157> ifvwm: 你个南方人当然都觉得一样了
<GamerH2o> 求助，已经用 `LC_CTYPE="zh_CN.UTF-8" emacs` 的方式启动 Emacs，但是还是用不了 Ibus，ibus 说 “no input window"，前段时间还能用的，不知道什么时候开始就不能用了，我的系统环境 emacs 24.1，gnome-shell，ibus 1.4.1
<maya> adam8157: 我感觉青岛人和烟台人差不多
<ifvwm> 南方10里不同音。
<adam8157> maya: 我也觉得
<maya> adam8157: 都有点“老西”（你懂得 ^_^）的“腔”  而威海人说话就是土性  特别土  特别淳朴 哇咔咔
<gfrog> ifvwm: 我也就能听出辽宁省各个市的方言差别，别的省就完全不知道哪里是哪里了。。
<adam8157> maya: 特别土, 不忍心看本地的电视新闻
<maya> gfrog: 济南和威海绝对两码事。。
<maya> adam8157: 为毛啊
<maya> LOL_: 少男下午好 ^_^
<adam8157> maya: 起鸡皮子...
<maya> adam8157: 哈
<LOL_> maya: 你报志愿了？
<cfy> ifvwm: 怎么测量出车子是否在上坡呢？
<cfy> ifvwm: 加速度感应器，还要做下积分吧
<maya> adam8157: 我跟你讲 乳山和乳山还不一样 乡镇的也口音很重
<gfrog> adam8157: 这个你会不会觉得满亲切的。。 http://www.tudou.com/programs/view/nhPSy77ci14/
<maya> LOL_: 系啊 南信工 软工
<kk> gfrog ⇪ ti: 武林外传 配音 大连话 恶搞_在线视频观看_土豆网视频 武林外传 大连话 恶搞
<adam8157> gfrog: 我听道牙子就很亲切
<LOL_> maya: 南京那个？
<gfrog> adam8157: 难怪你跟Benny那么亲，啊哈哈
<maya> LOL_: 恩
<alvin_rxg> maya: 呢你去石家庄投奔 LOL_ 吧
<LOL_> maya: 貌似我去年也曾经向报那个学校，不过最后家里说太远，怕排挤外省人，so就没报
<LOL_> alvin_rxg: 折磨你胸。。。
<maya> alvin_rxg: 为毛啊
<maya> LOL_: (⊙o⊙)…  这也行。。。
<maya> LOL_: 我选学校选专业全都自己来的。。。。
<maya> LOL_: 江苏和山东临着呢。。。 不至于吧。。
<LOL_> maya: 我是河北的
<maya> LOL_: 我说我，，，，
<LOL_> maya: 而且不得不考虑以后成家的问题。。。
<maya> LOL_: 河北还好啊。。。   又不是特别内陆，， 还怕受排挤啊。。。
<LOL_> maya: 你离的近，我没说你报那不好呀，
<maya> LOL_: 上大学和成家有毛关系  嫌南方女子矮啊。。。
<maya> LOL_: (⊙o⊙)…  也不是很近啊。。
<maya> LOL_: 我同学一般都在青岛  我说我去南京  好多人都惊呼 好远啊。。。
<LOL_> maya: 貌似到那得六个小时以上的火车，家里不想让我出省。。。
<alvin_rxg> 男儿志在四方  #_#
<maya> LOL_: 我唯一的要求就是出省  lol  不过你上大学跟他们有什么关系啊。。。
<LOL_> maya: 可能家长的想法都不一样吧
<maya> LOL_: 你是男生诶！！！
<LOL_> alvin_rxg: 如果我说我能去找你，我家里一定非常愿意，可惜没money。。。你把我申请过去吧，你就说你需要一个书童
<maya> alvin_rxg: 同求  你就说你需要一个秘书 哇咔咔~
<alvin_rxg> 皮，庸俗
<LOL_> alvin_rxg: 你高雅
<alvin_rxg> 我沒高跟鞋，沒法高雅
<LOL_> \b: 求光光那个越南妹子的玉照
<\b> LOL_:  光光不肯给
<LOL_> \b: 你想法偷张
<LOL_> \b: hack他的网络空间或机子
<alvin_rxg> 向我開炮吧
<LOL_> \b: 说不准里面有光光的自拍的裸照，lol
<LOL_> alvin_rxg: 据说你只开了个22端口
<alvin_rxg> 是呀， LOL_ ip 你也能看到的
<LOL_> alvin_rxg: iptables？
<alvin_rxg> 啥
<LOL_> alvin_rxg: 你怎么办的？只开22
<LOL_> alvin_rxg: 我表达能力变的更差了。。。
<stardiviner> alvin_rxg: 你用了什么办法？为啥whois里什么都看不到？
<alvin_rxg> =.=
<stardiviner> alvin_rxg: 难道这就是只开22的效果？
<alvin_rxg> 130.75.xxxxxx
<alvin_rxg> stardiviner: 那是 isp 幹的
<stardiviner> alvin_rxg: 防御里这么高。。。不动城堡啊。。。
<stardiviner> 里-》力
<roylez> hamo: http://i.imgur.com/uI6aT.jpg
<LOL_> stardiviner: irssi的那个^X是啥意思
<stardiviner> LOL_: 不知道，不过weechat下是切换server
<LOL_> stardiviner: irssi: changed to server xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx是什么意思
<maya> adam8157: 当叔 我去看电影咯~
<ggarlic> ^x在irssi下也是切换server
<adam8157> maya: 啥电影
<roylez> adam8157: http://imgur.com/syjLd
<kk> roylez,啥网址y Sandblasted my hand at work. - Imgur
<maya> adam8157: 杀生。。
<ggarlic> 我这里就挂着3个server呢
<adam8157> ggarlic: 你一直潜伏呢啊
<hamo> roylez: 拉之
<LOL_> ggarlic: 切换server是啥意思
<stardiviner> ggarlic: 我挂了5个，25个channels，流量15M。。。。NND
<adam8157> LOL_: freenode, oftc...
<ggarlic> adam8157: 一直偷窥中
<adam8157> ggarlic: 擦, 我得踢了你
 * maya 各位慢聊~  晚些再来调戏乃们~  ^_^
<stardiviner> adam8157: O——O
<lainme> maya真是妹子？
<stardiviner> maya: 慢走
<ggarlic> LOL_: 就是同时连接好几个服务器，切换着输命令
<LOL_> maya: 去吧，最好看恐怖的
<ggarlic> adam8157: 大人饶命
<stardiviner> ggarlic: 用autojoin
<stardiviner> ggarlic: autorejoin
<LOL_> ggarlic: 还是不懂，我的理解能力和表达能力变得都更差了
<LOL_> alvin_rxg: 光光，你是怎么多到的，只开了22号端口，你开的是udp的22端口吗？
<ggarlic> LOL_: 其实用了stardiviner说的autojoin autorejoin也就基本永不到^x了吧。。
<LOL_> ggarlic: 更不明白了。。。
<alvin_rxg> LOL_: 那是 ssh 呀
<LOL_> alvin_rxg: 你所有的软件都支持代理吗？
<luw> clear
<alvin_rxg> LOL_: 我幹嘛要代理啊
<LOL_> alvin_rxg: 你不是ssh吗
<LOL_> 我的ssh一直是当代理用的，难道还有其它的用法
<alvin_rxg> x_X
<LOL_> alvin_rxg: 我小白，你又不是不知道
<stardiviner> lo
<stardiviner> LOL_: 小黑
<LOL_> stardiviner: 你是小黑？
<stardiviner> LOL_: 罗小黑历险记
<stardiviner> LOL_: 小黑乖，下来吃鱼干了
<LOL_> stardiviner: 。。。
<LOL_> stardiviner: https用的也是80端口？
<LOL_> stardiviner: 浏览器访问的网站是不是都是80端口的？
<xxc> stardiviner:除非在网址里指定了端口,一般默认http协议的都是
<xxc> LOL_:除非在网址里指定了端口,一般默认http协议的都是
<alvin_rxg> x_X
<alvin_rxg> lol
<LOL_> xxc: 据说http也可能用udp ?
<xxc> http自然不行..不过chrome听说有压缩算法
<stardiviner> X_X 为什都是回给我的？我成了万能磁铁了？
<cfy> stardiviner: 好饿阿
<lenage> 同上， 好饿啊
<xxc> stardiviner: 我看见你的nick了..
<LOL_> stardiviner: 俺也很饿
<xxc> LOL_: 谁是程序员啊
<xxc> 谁是程序呀
<LOL_> xxc: stardiviner 是，我不是
<stardiviner> LOL_: 明显我不是。。。我是小白。。。
<stardiviner> LOL_: 我是退学在家玩电脑的少年！！！
<LOL_> xxc: 据说http不一定非得用tcp,也可能用udp
<lenage> 都不是么？
<LOL_> 这里貌似是业余爱好者居多
<stardiviner> lenage: 程序员这个时间很忙的，都在公司忙，所以你见到的都不是（98%）
<LOL_> 当然管理员除外
<lenage> stardiviner 好吧
<xxc> LOL_:http应该是建立在tcp的基础上吧
<atmouse> http一定要tcp
<xxc> stardiviner:你是做什么的
<stardiviner> xxc: 我是退学在家玩电脑的少年！！！
<LOL_> alvin_rxg: 光光你说http是不是一定要tcp
<kk> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • libreoffice3.5.4真强,生成,编辑pdf无压力 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=380008 要求pdf是文字版的. 扫描(图片)的pdf打开后没图片. 统计信息: 发表于 由 bigsun — 2012-07-05 16:55
<gfrog> atmouse: xxc 啧啧
<alvin_rxg> LOL_: 協議裏沒說一定要 tcp
<stardiviner> alvin_rxg: 光光？cute nick
<xxc> stardiviner:额,貌似以前我知道一个退学的..
<stardiviner> xxc: 退学的多了，只是没有人知道
<\b> alvin_rxg: 我也一直以为是要 http
<LOL_> \b: 看光光学习的多好
<atmouse> 协议层不一样。。。。怎么说都行，
<gfrog> atmouse: xxc 给你们举个http over udp的例子吧，就是upnp
<atmouse> 问题是你见过icmp的http么
<\b> alvin_rxg: 之前换 btrfs 的时候，vim 的拼写检查丢了。看来现在是该用 hunspell 的时候了
<alvin_rxg> \b: 能用麼？
<\b> alvin_rxg: 不知道，大不了自己再写几行vimscript
<atmouse> http over udp在2G网络还不计流量呢
<\rs> \b: hunspell 怎么样？
<\b> alvin_rxg: 否则就 vim 自己那个拼写，组合词弱爆了
<alvin_rxg> xD
<alvin_rxg> vim 用的是 myspell
<\b> \rs:  最大的优势是有组合词的规则
<gfrog> atmouse: xxc FYI http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Universal_Plug_and_Play
<kk> gfrog ⇪ t: Universal Plug and Play - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<\b> \rs: 词库却是可以在不同软件之间互相 dump
<hamo> roylez: 电车痴汉？
 * adam8157 果然
<LOL_> hamo: 勇士，你又要大战踢人狂魔乐乐吗
<stardiviner> 黑暗圣经
<atmouse> gfrog: 俺知道了，。。都说协议层不一样，我是以为指通常的http连接
<\rs> \b: 能否帮忙下载此书：Pattern Calculus: Computing with Functions and Structures
<LOL_> stardiviner: 我黑暗圣经没下全只有345678集
<hamo> LOL_: 上电车了...看不到他...
<\b> \rs: 我找找看
<stardiviner> LOL_: 看过全部，但是没有备份的。
<\b> \rs:  说不定图书馆里就有电子版
<gfrog> atmouse: http是7层的，理论上跟下层的协议无关，如果你愿意，也可以设计一套http over icmp的协议，这样的协议目前穿墙无压力
<\rs> \b: 谢谢啦，你的渠道果然多……
<LOL_> stardiviner: 你用过fvwm1吗
<stardiviner> LOL_: 不会用，用着awesome，为啥问我这个？我其实是小白的说。。。
<\b> \rs:  在下载中 1.1MB
<LOL_> stardiviner: 因为我现在不知该干点啥，而且没流量，而且Ubuntu自带一个fvwm1,so我想用用它，但是不会
<stardiviner> LOL_: 小白最好还是不要玩这种高IQ的WM
<LOL_> stardiviner: 那现在不知该干点啥，
<stardiviner> LOL_: 找个黄色网站进去看几眼
<\rs> fvwm 的配置语言有些乏力吧，配置多了首推xmonad，其次awesome
<LOL_> stardiviner: 没流量
<\rs> notification不得不用growl-for-linux了
<xxc> 谁知道ee跑哪里去了
<atmouse_away> apt-get 搜索包的命令是什么？ with wildcard  ;还有 搜索包内文件；还有搜索指定文件为哪个包的
<atmouse> 比如archlinux 有 pacman -o $(which vim)  那 apt-get是什么？
<ice> awesome是只能用lua配置的吗？
<atmouse> 很简单么？
<cfy> ice: 貌似是
<kk> 新 常用硬件支持 • 求教！！ubuntu12.04 连接网络打印机 hp laserjet p2055d http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=380013 菜鸟求教，今天新装的12.04 连接实验室网络打印机 hp laserjet p2055d ，利用ip连接的，但是打印队列总是显示“未连接” 统计信息: 发表于 由 arrietty_cin — 2012-07-05 17:49
<\rs> adam8157: pentadactyl有无这样的功能，根据某个 regex 寻找所有 url，然后显示 hint 让你选择
<adam8157> \rs: 不知道...
<xxc> quit 学习去
<cfy> \rs: 马甲哥
<cfy> \rs: 放暑假没
<shellex> 肚子好饿
<kk> 新 启动和引导 • grub 0.97 能中文不？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=380017 如果不能，那我的纯 Linux，Grub for DOS 又如何安装？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 自由建客 — 2012-07-05 18:42
<LeithWong> 1~exit
<kk> 新 服务器基础应用 • 急急急！求各位大神指点关于在ubuntu12.04 server版本上安装virtualbox的问题。 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=380019 关于在ubuntu12.04 server版本上安装virtualbox的问题。 我是使用sudo dpkg -i virtualbox-4.1_4.1.18-78361~Ubuntu~precise_amd64.deb直接装的，结果是 搜狗截图_2012-07-05_18-21-1 …
<roylez_> hamo: http://image.haha.mx/2012/07/04/middle/452942_3275fd9028fbaf3e5a1d77f372181fbe_1341389677.jpg
<kk> 新 C/C++/Java • ubuntu11.10 64位下配置jdk的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=380022 我配置完jdk后，在/etc/profile文件中加入了各个路径 并export， 用自己的账号或root都正常，要是在自己的账号下用su - root切到root也正常，但是如果直接su后，java就无法使用java，请问这是什么问题，如何解决 …
<imadper> pylaurent: 不用军训?
<pylaurent> imadper:   军歌大赛= =。
<imadper> pylaurent: ....
<pylaurent> imadper:    我还去了呢！！！有同学跟我说点名！！！结果我到那里就不点了！！！   坑死我了！！！
<pylaurent> imadper:    红帽好玩不？
<imadper> pylaurent: 我也不知道呀
<imadper> pylaurent: 还在家歇着呢
<pylaurent> imadper:    = =。
<pylaurent> imadper:    对了  html制作一个表格，然后让别人登录填写，用perl获取填写的东西   你上次怎么弄的？
<pylaurent> imadper: 有文档看？
<imadper> pylaurent: 有, beginning perl
<imadper> pylaurent: use CGI;
<pylaurent> imadper:   beginning perl ？  书名来的？
<imadper> pylaurent: 恩, 好
<pylaurent> imadper:   好什么= =。
<imadper> pylaurent: 恩,是
<imadper> pylaurent: 三边聊天, 容易悲剧
<imadper> pylaurent: https://raw.github.com/gist/3052798/4a41fb56ea276cbb04e2db7162b75ff80088d3c0/gistfile1.c
<pylaurent> ...
<pylaurent> imadper: = =。  发错了吧...
<imadper> pylaurent: 给你看的
<kk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu 12.04 LTS无法安装BROADCAME无线网卡驱动 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=380025 RT。。。怎么办？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 tom83421 — 2012-07-05 20:08
<pylaurent> imadper:    0 0.
<pylaurent> imadper:   什么东西？
<pylaurent> imadper: 两个循环  得到的结果？
<hamo> roylez_: 尾巴主席...
<\rs> imadper: 这样效率低了吧，应该用 scanl(Haskell Data.List) accumulate(C++ numeric) 一类的东西，或者说学名 paramorphism
<imadper> \rs: cfy写来搞怪的
<cfy> imadper: \rs: ?
<cfy> \rs: 怎么提高性能？
<cfy> \rs: 说清楚点。。
<imadper> cfy: 我还在查单词...
<adam8157> gfrog: 我说错了, 武林外传那个声音完全不熟
<\rs> imadper: 修正：accumulate -> partial_sum
<cfy> \rs: - -!
<cfy> \rs: 你在说什么阿。。。。
<cfy> \rs: 我想打电话过去。。
<imadper> cfy: 查完单词也不明白.. 怎么破
<cfy> \rs: @_@
<cfy> imadper: 你去找 \rs ，问清楚了，告诉我。。
<imadper> cfy: 其实我更关心马甲哥认识奶茶不... 要是认识, 帮我联系下, 我请吃饭~
<cfy> imadper: ..
<iGoogle> 好玩的？
<imadper> iGoogle: 长沙漂亮妹子多不?
<roylez_> hamo: 热死了
<iGoogle> 多。只是都跑出去了。估计。
<roylez_> imadper: 多又怎样？你敢动神的后宫？
<iGoogle> roylez_: 家里有冰箱，赶紧进去。
<cfy> iGoogle: ee
<cfy> iGoogle: ee!!!
<iGoogle> 咋咋咋
<cfy> iGoogle: 用过mma7660么？三轴加速度传感器
<roylez_> cfy: .......
<iGoogle> 没。高级货
<cfy> iGoogle: 我读tilt读晕了。。。
<roylez_> cfy: 你还没死心呢
<cfy> iGoogle: x,y,z的应该正常
<iGoogle> 手机上才有
<imadper> roylez_: 正有此意~~ 吼吼~ 一直觉得神肯定也是妻管严~
<cfy> iGoogle: tilt直接不对阿。。。
<iGoogle> 没搞过这。
<cfy> imadper: \rs: 我真想打电话过去。。。。
<iGoogle> 搞飞机的，应该搞这个。比如 abing
<cfy> iGoogle: T_T
<cfy> iGoogle: tilt寄存器读的好不正确阿。。。。
<imadper> cfy: 打吧, 我现在广州的手机号, 在北京不敢打电话
<iGoogle> 都是自己的错。
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 百事轻怡不如健怡好喝
<cfy> imadper: ....
<cfy> iGoogle: T_T
<cfy> iGoogle: 但是值好有规律。。
<imadper> \rs: 是他的c代码效率低了还是lisp的效率低了?
<iGoogle> 这帮吃货。一个破可乐，还分这些牌子。
<iGoogle> cfy: 给pdf
<cfy> iGoogle: http://www.freescale.com.cn/files/sensors/doc/data_sheet/MMA7660FC.pdf
<imadper> cfy: 忍不了了, 你打过去吧!~
<cfy> imadper: T_T
<cfy> imadper: 你明天去找他吧
<imadper> cfy: 路费就多少了
<imadper> cfy: 况且, 明天跟妹子出去玩
<cfy> imadper: 又妹子阿。。。
<iGoogle> cfy: 你咋找的pdf，都是自己无法焊接的？
<cfy> iGoogle: 买的成品阿，taobao
<imadper> cfy: 不然呢? 不是妹子还找基友吗? 我又不是 hamo
<hamo> imadper: ...
<hamo> imadper: 为啥我又中枪？
<cfy> imadper: 还好是 hamo
<cfy> imadper: 你要说其他人。。就要被kick了。。
<iGoogle> 不是吧。现在做模块的，都有贴片机了？
<imadper> hamo: 因为你没城管光环
<hamo> roylez_ 能有帝都热？帝都让我都受不了了...
<cfy> hamo: 只是因为你没城管光环。。
<hamo> imadper: 你这个...要勇于反抗...
<imadper> hamo: 能有广州热?
<imadper> hamo: 我现在没光环, 怎么反抗~
<hamo> imadper: 不一样...北京是干热...
<hamo> imadper: 像这个样子...
<hamo> adam8157 hi..基蛋
<adam8157> 懒得踢了
<imadper> hamo: ... 他不在吧...
<hamo> roylez_: 基席好啊...
<hamo> adam8157 。。。
<imadper> hamo: .....
<imadper> adam8157 ...
<hamo> imadper: 你马上就见他真身了...要提防他...比如他说请你吃饭什么的要小心...
<cfy> iGoogle: 我同学在手焊贴片
<imadper> hamo: .... 我只跟hr去吃饭....
<iGoogle> cfy: 这不简单嘛。iic而已
<iGoogle> 手工焊接这？蛋痛
<cfy> iGoogle: ...
<cfy> iGoogle: x,y,z都对
<hamo> adam8157 我觉得changwei挺漂的...
<iGoogle> 都是wireless的
<cfy> iGoogle: pilt不对。。。
<hamo> adam8157 要不我转HR团队得了...
<iGoogle> pilt是啥
<adam8157> hamo: 你来了之后下手吧
<hamo> adam8157 有男朋友没？
<cfy> iGoogle: 看0x03
<iGoogle> page?
<adam8157> hamo: 我怎么会知道
<adam8157> hamo: 我上oracle帮你查下电话?
<roylez_> hamo: 来魔都吧，魔都周边的蛤蟆都曝尸了
<cfy> iGoogle: 14
<hamo> roylez_: 魔都人吃蛤蟆...怕怕
<cfy> iGoogle: $03
<iGoogle> Tilt Orientation Detection
<iGoogle> ?
<hamo> adam8157 我给你个机会多接触接触吧...帮我打听打听...
<roylez_> hamo: 太热了，玩玩小游戏等着开会
<adam8157> hamo: ...
<roylez_> hamo: http://jayisgames.com/games/nanaca-crash/
<cfy> iGoogle: 是
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y Play Nanaca Crash, a FREE online game on Jay is Games
<cfy> iGoogle: 检测出来的很不对很不对
<iGoogle> Tap or Tilt When PDINT = 1
<roylez_> hamo: 悲催，才900多米
<hamo> roylez_: 你这游戏...
<iGoogle> a common Shake bit in the TILT register is set when shake is detected in any one of the selected axes.
<hamo> roylez_: 4.44m
<iGoogle> 有ack位的啊
<iGoogle> 不是随时读的
<hamo> adam8157  http://jayisgames.com/games/nanaca-crash/  这游戏适合你
<iGoogle> 还要先选择方向。
<iGoogle> SHINTX, SHINTY, and/or SHINTZ
<cfy> imadper: 哦？
<Cherrot> 写论文的时候 那图都是怎么画呀？ 我的妈呀……
<cfy> iGoogle: 我不管shake阿
<roylez_> hamo: 1700
<imadper> 我擦, 我也要写论文了...
<iGoogle> 咋不管
<\rs> Cherrot: gnuplot graphviz gephi
<iGoogle> 那是acknowledge bit
<adam8157> roylez_: hamo 1371.86m
<adam8157> hamo: 你真是弱爆了
<hamo> adam8157 roylez_ 我弱爆了...
<cfy> iGoogle: shake bit是ack?
<roylez_> hamo: 连了俩大招 ...
<iGoogle> 类似的
<Cherrot> \rs: 我刚才还试了试 inkScape 完全不是料……  gnuplot毕竟以前还玩过几次，我试一下，谢谢！
<iGoogle> 就是要查询，才能读了有效的
<cfy> iGoogle: alert才是吧
<Cherrot> imadper: 握爪……
 * hamo 为啥我遇见的都是爷们...
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 我向可口可乐提出严正交涉，不提供大瓶Diet, 造成有人被迫选择百事轻怡的惨剧
<imadper> Cherrot: ....
<iGoogle> Alert 是警告，表示当前读的，无效。重读
<adam8157> hamo: 外面下大雨呢
<hamo> adam8157 啥？咱们人品太好了...
<adam8157> hamo: 很大
<roylez_> hamo adam8157 http://i.imm.io/vbHU.png
<cfy> iGoogle: 1:Shake detected on the X-axis causes an interrupt, and sets
<\rs> Cherrot: 另外还有个R，但是学习成本较大
<cfy> the Shake bit in the TILT register
<alvin_rxg> Cherrot: gnuplot ?
<cfy> iGoogle: 最多也只是设置tilt里的shake bit阿
<roylez_> adam8157 3849
<adam8157> ...
<iGoogle> 设置了中断，也可以啊。
<Cherrot> \rs: R是不是更适合统计学？ 只是听说过这个神器
<cfy> \rs: ....
<iGoogle> 事件触发你的中断
<Cherrot> alvin_rxg: 嗯  暂定学习 gnuplot :)
<cfy> iGoogle: 我就没管中断阿，一直在查询
<iGoogle> 中断里面，就可以只判断alert
<cfy> iGoogle: 如果是查询呢？
<iGoogle> 查询啥。能中断就中断。
<cfy> iGoogle: 我不是在测试么。。
<cfy> iGoogle: 不抖动的意思么？
<iGoogle> 查询，先读 shake，为1，才读整个
<iGoogle> 0表示无事件。
<cfy> iGoogle: 有这么说么？
<iGoogle> 这破片子，这么简单的硬件，不应该设置alert的
<cfy> iGoogle: 那我再看看文档
<iGoogle> 我倒是没仔细看。只是有些位，是需要次序执行的
<iGoogle> 通常是ack位
<\rs> Cherrot: 统计和画图，比 gnuplot 专业些
<Cherrot> \rs: soga 了解了 谢谢:)
<kk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 请教：怎样能连接12 13 14无线信道？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=380029 RT，诸如12 13 14这些无线信道如何才能连接？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 156692474 — 2012-07-05 20:52
<imadper> Cherrot: 画图? Blender，Wings 3D、K-3D、Art of Illusion
<Cherrot> imadper: .... 还用不到blender此等神器。。
<Cherrot> imadper: 话说你要画什么图啊？？
<imadper> Cherrot: gplot
<imadper> Cherrot: 我只用这个就够了, 函数图
<imadper> Cherrot: 做什么梯度下降之类的
<Cherrot> imadper: 那你还推荐Blender.. 把我往火坑里拽那
<imadper> Cherrot: 不知道你需要多专业的
<imadper> Cherrot: 我水, 用不到别的...
<Cherrot> imadper: :D 我也是 2D函数图就够了～ 其实挺想学blender gimp的，羡慕艺术家的大脑
<imadper> Cherrot: ... 不羡慕...
<iGoogle> Cherrot: 作图的，都没啥技术含量。你2d，直接libreoffice就够
<imadper> Cherrot: gplot是可以3d的...
<\rs> Cherrot: python的matplotpy也不错
<Cherrot> iGoogle: 呀 我都把libreoffice给忘了……
<Cherrot> imadper: 是啊 怎么？
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 去不
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 打仗。去jay2
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 没空
<imadper> Cherrot: 那就足够用了... 你毕业设计啥题目?
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 和乐乐搞啥
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: 不早一天说，lp回来了...
<MeaCulpa> iGoogle: happy week 结束了
<iGoogle> 额。没看到
<iGoogle> 。
<Cherrot> imadper: 不是毕业设计  跟老师玩的个数据结构。。
<iGoogle> 难怪乐乐孤单了。lol
<imadper> Cherrot: .... 数据结构... dia....
<imadper> Cherrot: 数据挖掘呢我以为
<Cherrot> imadper: dia这货我只用来画个拓扑图……
<Cherrot> imadper: 嗯 p2p的数据结构
<iGoogle> Cherrot: 其实，任何画数据图的，不如直接Inkscape画。好看多了。
<iGoogle> 包括做幻灯片
<imadper> Cherrot: ...
<Cherrot> iGoogle: 你的头像是inkscape做的？
<imadper> Cherrot: 手绘, 然后扫描上去
<Cherrot> imadper: 嗯 国内的论文的确是这么干的
<iGoogle> 机内的图标，我都转成svg了。
<iGoogle> cfy: 休息不。打仗去
<MeaCulpa> ...
<MeaCulpa> 洗澡去，看看有没有搞头
<hamo> adam8157 http://cnbeta.com/articles/195634.htm  看没？
<kk> hamo,啥网址y [视频]从奔腾到酷睿：Intel等等灯等灯演化史_Intel 英特尔_cnBeta.COM
<adam8157> ...
<Cherrot> imadper: gplot是作者觉得gnuplot不爽后自己实现的一个脚本哈？
<imadper> Cherrot: 不知道...
<\rs> imadper: gplot没什么必要吧，直接gnuplot好
<Cherrot> 哇 试了几个demo 好惊艳 :D
<imadper> \rs: 效果差不多吧...
<imadper> \rs: 数据可视化貌似还是听有搞头的, 之前见过一个html5实现的工具来的
<\rs> imadper: 如果这个工具的后端是 R gnuplot gephi matplotpy 之一的我，我愿意了解下；否则意义应该不大
<imadper> \rs: 你说的几个里面就会gnuplot... 是啥无所谓, 他是想要在写博客的时候方便的把数据嵌入
<\rs> imadper: 我也只会 gnuplot，只是听说其他三项也不错；工具的社区、健壮行、功能都是很重要的隐私，雨后春笋冒出来的html5工具不一定能达标
<imadper> \rs: 恩, 健壮性确实是问题, 数据可视化, 又不知道他画得准确不..
<MeaCulpa_> 阿姨，我也来耍耍，你不在jay2嘛
 * MeaCulpa_ 去jay1看看
<Cherrot> imadper: 你已经跑北京了啊？
<imadper> Cherrot: 恩
<imadper> Cherrot: 回来耍耍
<kk> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 版本10.04 下怎样上中国电信天翼网络？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=380033 我的家里刚刚按了电信的天翼4兆宽带。在win7下可以顺利联网。当我用ubuntu 10.04 的liveusb 启动计算机时，也可以和路由器建立联系，但是无法浏览网页。在firefox里面输入192.168.1.1 …
<Cherrot> imadper: 已经开始实习了？ 这么快。。
<imadper> Cherrot: 不是呀, 我是回来玩的, 实习下周
<imadper> Cherrot: 你还没来实习?
<Cherrot> imadper: 当然没啦  还没放假呢  要是找不到房子 就投奔你好了 :D
<imadper> Cherrot: 哈哈~ 你工作地点在哪儿?~
<Cherrot> imadper: 在知春路来着 具体给忘了
<namoamitabuddha> Peking?
<imadper> Cherrot: 跟我差不多
<Cherrot> imadper: 可以面基了 lol
<imadper> Cherrot: 去找 hamo 吧... 我有妹子了...
<Cherrot> imadper: :(
<imadper> Cherrot: 哈哈~
<hamo> ...
<imadper> hamo: 你怎么又蹦出来了...
<Cherrot> 如果ubuntu的alternateCD有bug 我该怎么报告呢？ 意思是 这应该是哪个项目的bug?
 * MeaCulpa_ 没意思，又一盘威尼斯
<yall> MeaCulpa_: 发大水了？
<roylez_> hamo: 蛤蟆君
<hamo> .
<roylez_> hamo: 会开完了，明天还得开
<hamo> roylez_ 几点？
<roylez_> hamo: 9点半
<hamo> roylez_ 没意思，不是凌晨的不好玩
<hamo> lol
<adam8157> roylez_: 赐予你力量
<hamo> adam8157 ...
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 安装wine遇到问题了～各位帮下忙 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=380046 如题，安装时遇到了下面的界面应该怎么办啊？ 456567.JPEG 统计信息: 发表于 由 fligncao — 2012-07-05 22:50
<roylez_> hamo: 蛋蛋他受神马刺激了？
<roylez_> hamo: 是不是你拒绝他了？
<hamo> roylez_ 不知道啊..他肿么了？
<roylez_> 23:02 ::: mode/#ubuntu-cn [+o adam8157] by ChanServ
<roylez_> 23:02 ::: mode/#ubuntu-cn [-oooo adam8157_away roylez_ roylez kk] by adam8157
<roylez_> 23:03 ::: mode/#ubuntu-cn [-o adam8157] by adam8157
<hamo> roylez_ ...
<hamo> roylez_ 下之前他把所有op都弄没了，估计是良心发现了
<roylez_> hamo: 他还能发现他的良心么？....那得原子隧道显微镜来找吧
<hamo> roylez_ 这不欧洲那边刚刚宣布发现么
<roylez_> hamo: 看来还是理论存在的
<hamo> roylez_ bingo
<CyrusYzGTt> 希格斯場？
<gfrog_> roylez_: 尾巴主席
<roylez_> gfrog_: 基蛙
<gfrog_> roylez_: 尾巴主席你刺激蛋蛋了？
<roylez_> gfrog_: 你刺激他了，肯定是你俩基情的时候你太给力了
<gfrog_> roylez_: ...
<rannger> 各位早上好
<alvin_rxg> 1
<alvin_rxg> 2
<alvin_rxg> 3
<alvin_rxg> 4
<\b> 5
<alvin_rxg> 6
<alvin_rxg> 7
<alvin_rxg> 8
<\b> 每天一部 1080 电影，把前几年没看的电影补回来
<alvin_rxg> :/
<alvin_rxg> 這個麼？  http://linuxdcpp.berlios.de/articles.php?um=index
<\b> alvin_rxg: 我用 eiskaltdcpp 比 linuxdcpp 功能更好
<alvin_rxg> 我裝了看看，看這邊局域網有沒有貨～
<alvin_rxg> 正好可以把我的黃片共享一下
<\b> 那你得先知道 hub 的地址...
<alvin_rxg> 下這個麼？  Eiskaltdcpp-2.2.7-gcc4.zip
<alvin_rxg> 呃。。。
<\b> alvin_rxg: 嗯
<\b> alvin_rxg: 这里不管公立私立的宿舍，每个都有自己的 hub
<alvin_rxg> :|
<\b> alvin_rxg: 一个月前各个 hub 还能互相访问的。 现在因为检查严格，只有自己宿舍的 hub 了
<alvin_rxg> 好吧
<\b> 仍然有 100TB 的貨
<alvin_rxg> hub 能搜索麼？ 用類似 nmap 之類的
<\b> alvin_rxg:  能，你试试看
<alvin_rxg> 端口確定還是隨機的呢？
<\b> alvin_rxg: 但如果没人在某地方张帖，说明知道的人不多。
<alvin_rxg> 好吧…
<\b> alvin_rxg: 服务器的端口不可能随机的
<alvin_rxg> 那很可能就是沒有了。。
<\b> alvin_rxg: 知道的人不多，即使有hub, 共享的也就不多了
<alvin_rxg> :|
<alvin_rxg> 缺個包， idna... debian 沒有…
<\b> alvin_rxg: 不过我们这里也没有帖小广告，或者在办理网络的纸条上写着
<\b> alvin_rxg: 都是互相口头通知的
<alvin_rxg> \b: 他媽怕被外頭的人知道了…
<\b> alvin_rxg: 也许他们看你一老外， 没跟你说罢了
<alvin_rxg> x_X
<alvin_rxg> Could NOT find IDNA (missing: IDNA_LIBRARY IDNA_INCLUDE_DIR)
<\b> 不知道 idna 是啥
<\b> ubuntu 下也只有 universe 的源， 貌似正从 debian 过来的
<alvin_rxg> oh shit. aptitude search ~didna 搜到了 libidn2
<\b> 我用 aptitude 只是为了它的图形界面...
<alvin_rxg> 我討厭 cmake。 configure 的時候就不能一遍全走過來，把所有缺的都說一下…
<alvin_rxg> \b: 那也可以在裏邊，按 l ，再 ~didna
<\b> alvin_rxg: 在看一个 Hannover 女孩的故事
<alvin_rxg> ?_?
<\b> alvin_rxg: 故事的开头有点类似 landscape torment...
<alvin_rxg> 沒玩過
<\b> alvin_rxg: 悬念设置的不错
<\b> alvin_rxg: 叫什么 bournce identität
<\b> alvin_rxg: 开头不错， 后面缺少点想像力
<alvin_rxg> zzZZZ
<mao> 大家好
#ubuntu-cn 2012-07-06
<boyan> 为什么中文的关于alpine的资料好少
<sjd_zeus> 各位，我现在有300多G的资料需要换硬盘，Linux下用甚麽方式复制最快呀
<roylez_> boyan: 都用mutt去了
<MeaCulpa> .
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 会开好了阿
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: .
<MeaCulpa> boyan: 有动力用ncurse界面的人很少
<MeaCulpa> boyan: tty里模仿gui, 除非是单位强迫，否则目人愿意用
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: alpine 比mutt多线程强一点... 如果你有n个imap又不用fetchmail的话...
<lucifineil> 我看见人说话了！！激动ing....
<nno0> 受不了了，怎么办
<MeaCulpa> lucifineil: 从地狱里爬出来的？
<nno0> Firefox Sync 怎么同步呢。--！重做了系统想恢复firefox数据，无从下手了看到这么高端的firefox sync
<lucifineil> ...  新手来的 木有用过irc  T^T
<nno0> 你不在用么
<lucifineil> 第一次...
<nno0> ox
<stardiviner> MeaCulpa: 我就是ncurses的爱好者
<MeaCulpa> stardiviner: 哦，不错，alpine, finch
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 有生以来第一次用了cron, 不得不说这玩意儿烂到家了
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: ...
<stardiviner> MeaCulpa: 除了evince，和firefox，awesome之外，我都是ncurses
<nno0> xchat
<nno0> irssi
<nno0> webchat.freenode.net
<nno0> 足够了吧
<huangya>  想向各位请教个问题，最近一个月我对在做unix/linux的编程，挺感兴趣的，想问下懂unix/linux编程找工作的前景怎样?去招聘网站看了下，感觉还不错，但仍然想听下大家的意见
<lucifineil> 你们都是工程师哦
<MeaCulpa> huangya: 应该不错吧，实在不行还能加入嵌入式码工的海洋
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: cron还是不错滴。只要不是vixie cron
<MeaCulpa> stardiviner: boyan 我理解错了，mutt irssi也都用ncurse, 但是用一个高亮机制来制作提示信息追踪，过分依靠键盘方向键的UI，很多人不喜欢，比如 alpine
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 操蛋的就在这里，RHEL 5.1 你以为呢... cygwin你以为呢...
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: .
<MeaCulpa> 我都在弄cygwin里的cron了...
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 那必须爽
<stardiviner> MeaCulpa: 就是因为是键盘党，所以用ncurse居多
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 我本来在后台写个循环...结果好事的喜欢把所有python进程杀光...
<stardiviner> MeaCulpa: 而且大多是emacs或者vi的键绑定，多爽啊
<MeaCulpa> stardiviner: alpine不是
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 哪里有这么无聊的....
<MeaCulpa> stardiviner: alpine是典型的模仿X gui的
<stardiviner> MeaCulpa: 其实mc也不是，但是很强大，还是不少人用的
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: cygwin的安装包被老美删掉的，没法更新...
<roylez_> ...
<MeaCulpa> 我又怕我重装以后，dns, 多网卡啥的麻烦
<MeaCulpa> stardiviner: mc 有点麻烦了
<debianer> linuxqq 总是容易崩溃，怎么回事？
<tenzu> huntxu: 摸摸胡须
 * MeaCulpa RH的cygwin和普通的cygwin有啥去被
<huntxu> tenzu: 豬豬早
<huntxu> adam8157: 突然活過來的淡淡早
<Guest52068> ...
<huntxu> roylez_: 公司帽子被剝奪了的樂樂還在家裏
<tenzu> MeaCulpa: foursquare上是你么?
<MeaCulpa> tenzu: ?
<MeaCulpa> tenzu: 不知，你叫啥
<tenzu> MeaCulpa: Xin Huang
<MeaCulpa> 干嘛不统一ID呢
<tenzu> MeaCulpa: 现在还能改么?
<MeaCulpa> tenzu: 可以阿，foursquare只是用email登录的吧
<tenzu> MeaCulpa: 我试试
<tenzu> MeaCulpa: 似乎是可以了
<MeaCulpa> tenzu: 你头像太骚了
<tenzu> MeaCulpa: 其实我最喜欢的就是这个头像
<MeaCulpa> foursquare还没被gfw...
<MeaCulpa> 用的中国人极少
<MeaCulpa> 应该是好东西，尤其对吃货
<MeaCulpa> 不过里面大部分去处，都和老百姓没关系
<mao> moto手机不解bootloader能刷机吗
<tenzu> MeaCulpa: 大众点评靠谱么?
<hamo> roylez_: 主席...我对你的敬仰有如滔滔江水啊...
<roylez_> hamo: 为啥
<ifvwm> 基情不绝嘛。
<hamo> roylez_: 最后那个commit看不懂...
<hamo> ifvwm: ...
<hamo> ifvwm: 基神...
 * hamo lol
<ifvwm> gaoji hamo
<ifvwm> 经典的
<huntxu> hamo: 正式工蛤蟆早
<roylez_> hamo: = 看不懂？
<roylez_> ifvwm: 真神？
<hamo> huntxu: 胡子叔早...
<ifvwm> 回家睡觉去
<sjd_zeus> 男和B女握手，结果B女怀孕了，为什么？
<MeaCulpa> tenzu: 不知道
<mao> sjd_zeus: 为虾米呢
<whiskey_> 求真相
<sjd_zeus> 因为两个人都没有洗手的习惯
<whiskey_> 内涵了...
<mao> 人工受孕了...
<gfrog> adam8157: 蛋蛋
<gfrog> roylez_: 尾巴主席
<gfrog> hamo: hamo
<roylez_> gfrog: 基蛙
<hamo> gfrog 基蛙
<adam8157> gfrog: 你昨天给我那个武林外传的声音一点都不亲切
<adam8157> c
<gfrog> roylez_: hamo 你俩真一致
<gfrog> adam8157: 哦，好吧，那是那些主持人掐着嗓子装出来的
<luw> clear
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: .
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 你知道BV都对apache干了点啥？
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: bv用了另一个server root, 但是却是用系统的service控制的，RHEL service config在哪里...
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 必须的...
<amwygah> terminal 里面的自动补全，有一种是这样：先写几个字母，然后按方向键（向上），可以得到以前用过的 以这几个字母开头的命令
<amwygah> 请问这个 要安装什么工具呀？
<pyLemon> oh-my-zsh
<pyLemon> 在.zshrc里面加上 plugins=(history-substring-search)
<amwygah> 好，试一下
<tenzu> roylez_: 主席 on vacation?
<pyLemon> amwygah: 我search了下 好像没这个包 不知道源里面的 zsh 这个包是不是一样的 我是从源码装的
<hamo> tenzu: 基兽早...
<tenzu> hamo: 黑毛蛤蟆早
<amwygah> 在找源码
<pyLemon> amwygah: 项目在github上 直接上github搜吧 很强大的 shell
<amwygah> 官网还要https 代理登不了
<pyLemon> 果断翻强呀
<amwygah> 有IPV6地址？
<pyLemon> 我用gae的
<pyLemon> autoproxy  已经好久不知道哪些网站被强 那些没有被强了。。
<pyLemon> kk: hi
<roylez_> tenzu: 帽子
<roylez_> tenzu: 现在上午不上班了
<hamo> ...
<gfrog> roylez_: ...
<roylez_> tenzu: 我中午到半夜工作
<gfrog> roylez_: 太胸残了。
<tenzu> roylez_: 今天暂时没啥事, 或者说不想干活
<tenzu> gfrog: 你还没人肉出国?
<roylez_> gfrog: 别指望为你基友报仇
<gfrog> tenzu: 木机会啊。
<tenzu> gfrog: 投资几百万就出去了
<gfrog> tenzu: 你是温拿啊。。。 俺不是
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 来吃KFC不
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 那我得晚点到了...
<hamo> roylez_: 还不走？
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 你好出门了...
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 11:15你再出门吧
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: ok
<tenzu> gfrog: 我要是温拿就不来混irc了
<hamo> roylez_: 基友呼叫你了..
<tenzu> 主席这就去开封菜了?
<adam8157> ...
<adam8157> hamo: 继续回忆题目
<adam8157> afk
<hamo> adam8157: .
<pyLemon> 修改哪个文件 可以让一个命令不需要 sudo 就可以执行？
<pyLemon> 我忘记了 以前改过一次
<mao> pyLemon: sudoers?
<adam8157> hamo: back
<hamo> adam8157: memcpy和memmove的区别你知道么？
<adam8157> hamo: 知道...
<hamo> adam8157: 这个事情还在社区有过一次争论...
<hamo> adam8157: 我想想啊...
<pyLemon> 我找到了。。直接改sudoer
<adam8157> hamo: Linus 和 Flash那个?
<pyLemon> pylemon  ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: /usr/sbin/pm-suspend
<mao> hamo: man memcpy好像介绍了一点
<pyLemon> 待机还要输密码 真是很郁闷 所以该掉了
<hamo> mao: 嗯..就是那个
<namoamitabuddha> 谁在 TeX 里面画流程图
<hamo> adam8157: 别的我觉得你肯定都会...都是挺基础的C语言的题...涉及内核的就那一个container_of
<mao> pyLemon: sudoers吧，没有sudoer这个文件
<adam8157> hamo: 嗯嗯
<namoamitabuddha> LaTeX
<pyLemon> mao: 恩恩。。我说错了
<mao> pyLemon: ;)
<hamo> adam8157: 跟我一起竞争的那个donghao...貌似是他摸的...
<adam8157> hamo: 你竟然人肉别的candidate
<hamo> adam8157: ...
<huntxu> hamo: 你太壞了
<hamo> huntxu: ...
<debianer> 请问，在windows下怎么用ssh?
<lenage> cgwin 或这 putty
<namoamitabuddha> cygwin
<debianer> 各位，在windows下如何用ssh?
<hamo> debianer: putty
<debianer> hamo: 是用putty软件吗
<namoamitabuddha> putty
<hamo> debianer: 嗯...你是要客户端还是服务器？
<debianer> hamo: 客户端，就是本地用ssh代理
<hamo> debianer: 那就是putty
<l2w> whoops
<debianer> hamo: 谢谢
<debianer> hamo: 在linux下怎么可以直接输入命令？
<hamo> debianer: 啥？
<l2w> ....
<ggarlic> debianer: http://www.bitvise.com/tunnelier win下tunnelier也不错的说
<namoamitabuddha> debianer: ssh 没有被移植到 win32 自然不行
<sjd_zeus> namoamitabuddha, 装个openssh for windows不就可以了
<namoamitabuddha> sjd_zeus: +1
<namoamitabuddha> 画流程图用啥？
<sjd_zeus> namoamitabuddha, dia
<namoamitabuddha> sjd_zeus: 那个 wysiwyg
<sjd_zeus> 我一直在用dia画
<namoamitabuddha> LaTeX 里面有个 tiks
<sjd_zeus> 不做很专业的排版，不用LaTex
<hamo> namoamitabuddha: visio
<sjd_zeus> 我就用用libreoffice+dia
 * adam8157 不画图的路过
<namoamitabuddha> 数学公式在 LaTeX 里面排版非常漂亮
<namoamitabuddha> LaTeX 又不是给“很专业”的排版的
<namoamitabuddha> TeX 才是
 * hamo 不能否认，Microsoft Office还是很好用的...
<namoamitabuddha> 前面说错了，是 tikz
<sjd_zeus> namoamitabuddha, 不用数学公式的路过
<namoamitabuddha> sjd_zeus: 我喜欢 vim 里面拍拍然后生成图的那种
<namoamitabuddha> sjd_zeus: 不喜欢 dia 那种
<sjd_zeus> hamo, 可msoffice没有Linux版
<hamo> sjd_zeus: 怎么可能会有...
<sjd_zeus> namoamitabuddha, 用啥软件都无所谓了，只要能达到目的即可
<sjd_zeus> hamo, for mac版早就有了
<sjd_zeus> Linux在桌面市场的影响还是不够大呀
<namoamitabuddha> sjd_zeus: 画简单图还好，画复杂的鼠标上点来点去麻烦死了
<sjd_zeus> namoamitabuddha, 你画图不用鼠标？
<palomino|working> 用手写板
<namoamitabuddha> sjd_zeus: 用代码画啊
<sjd_zeus> namoamitabuddha, 那样更麻烦
<namoamitabuddha> sjd_zeus: 几何图需要鼠标，这种逻辑性强的图不需要的
<namoamitabuddha> sjd_zeus: 不需要定位的，算法自动生成位置，就像 LaTeX 里面你不需要关心每个字的坐标一样。
<sjd_zeus> namoamitabuddha, 要画得很眩，还是需要鼠标的
<namoamitabuddha> sjd_zeus: 流程图需要多炫？再说我艺术细胞不行。
<sjd_zeus> namoamitabuddha, 自动生成的位置就那么几种类型，特别是给领导汇报的文件，里面的流程图要画得好看
<namoamitabuddha> sjd_zeus: 拜托，流程图是在算法分析的时候用的。
<sjd_zeus> namoamitabuddha, 我们的领域不通，你在做算法分析的时候用，我在很多地方都要用到流程图
<sjd_zeus> 我主要是话业务的流程图
<sjd_zeus> 画
<namoamitabuddha> 流程图画出来之后，每条语句的执行次数就比较明显
<whi5key> whi5key: whoops
<sjd_zeus> 恩
<stardiviner> 有谁在Forrst的？ 给我个vote http://forrst.com/i/rzh
<sjd_zeus> 回头也学习下LaTeX
<nyfair> 这是啥网站，国外民工网？
<sjd_zeus> ..............
<whi5key> 页面倒是挺简洁的
<sjd_zeus> 上天给人类生殖器官和短暂的快乐过程是为了使其便于繁衍后代~
<whi5key> ....
<stardiviner> sjd_zeus: 不是便于，而是像钱一样，给你钱，是为了让你更加卖命的工作，给你快乐是为了让你耗尽一身都是性的奴隶。有个理论说人类最终的目的是为了性，繁衍。说你读书，结婚，工作，赚钱全都最后是为了性。
<stardiviner> sjd_zeus: 有些理论看起来荒谬，怪诞，但是有时候却无法反驳
<roylez> hamo: 咱归位了
<hamo> roylez: 弱爆...吃了这么半天...
<roylez> hamo: 谁放你出来的？
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我也要刷存在感了，lab所有blade我升一遍FW, 最好升挂掉...
<ofan> 上网本的arch彻底废了
<ofan> nnnnnnnnnnnd
<debianer> 请问，电信的翼聊是否有linux版本？
<Patrick_DJ> ofan: 用freebsd吧.
<debianer> 请问，电信的翼聊是否有linux版本？
<whi5key> debianer 应该没吧
<sjd_zeus> .
<sjd_zeus> 撑死了
<zhpeng> ofan, 上网本的archlinux废了？
<ofan> zhpeng: 调整分区时待机了，分区被破坏
<zhpeng> ofan, 这。。
<ofan> 分区表也坏了，看看还剩多少数据
<zhpeng> ofan, 我觉得课报一个BUG。。。
<ofan> zhpeng: 操作失误
<whi5key> ....
<ofan> 不应该把本子盖子合上....
<zhpeng> 你的archlinux还设置了待机的东东啊
<ofan> 不是，我用的Livecd调整分区
<zhpeng> 。。。。。擦
<ofan> 本来合上没事，livecd合上立马待机
<zhpeng> livecd都TM待机，我了个去
<zhpeng> ofan, 看来X220没有cdrom可以有效减少事故。。。
<ofan> 我用的usb
<zhpeng> 。。。
<ofan> 上网本没光驱
<sjd_zeus> 比我手一哆嗦rm掉80G+的数据库文件好多了吧
<Cherrot> sjd_zeus: 佩服……
<sjd_zeus> Cherrot, 让我学会了备份才是王道
<zhpeng_afk> rm还行。。能还原
<Cherrot> zhpeng: testdisk? 我试过 找不出来……
<zhpeng> Cherrot, 悲剧
<Cherrot> zhpeng: 按说rm就是unlink吧，如果不写数据的话被删的也应该能找回来的才对…… 当时用testdisk找，愣是找不到 :(
<joerh99> 童鞋们  win7域有办法破解ma
<ggarlic> libtrash，cli下的垃圾箱
<adam8157> ggarlic: gfrog_ roylez hamo 你们在用什么字体, 能分清 _, __和___么
<ggarlic> dejavu sans mono 能分清，越来越长
<adam8157> ggarlic: 最好中间能有空...
<ggarlic> adam8157: 没有空
<adam8157> ggarlic: 我也是dejavu sans mono
<ggarlic> adam8157: 。。。要不你就在vimrc里写死高亮3个下划线这种情况吧
<zhpeng> _ __ ___?
<zhpeng> adam8157, _ __ ___?
<zhpeng> 这是什么干活
<zhpeng> adam8157, 很明显，我input的时候输出的没有空白
<zhpeng> 但是，鼠标一拉，空白就出来了。。。
<adam8157> ...
<adam8157> zhpeng: 我说___内部之间
<adam8157> zhpeng: 有的函数变量不好区分
<zhpeng> adam8157, 。。。。。。。。。。。
<zhpeng> adam8157, 我突然想出去跳了自杀
<adam8157> zhpeng: 为啥, 你的机油抛弃了你?
 * adam8157 @方滨兴 在微薄发了一条董占球逝世的消息，结果所以的转发评论都是‘’可惜不是你‘’，太欢乐了…
<roylez> adam8157: http://bkup.co/htf2s
<pylaurent> roylez: 这个是什么
<adam8157> roylez: 哇 你什么字体
<roylez> pylaurent: 蛋蛋刚刚问的
<roylez> adam8157: monaco + micro hei
<pylaurent> roylez:   你是主席？
<roylez> pylaurent: 我是没戴帽子的城管队员
<pylaurent> roylez:   哈哈...  你用的是什么来上irc？
<\rs> http://www.aosabook.org/en/index.html 不错，ghc yesod 居然位列其中
<roylez> pylaurent: irssi
<pylaurent> roylez: 嗯
<pylaurent> \rs: ghc是haskell...想必你是马甲哥
<ice> roylez irssi
<adam8157> roylez: monaco...
<roylez> adam8157: 帅吧
<zhpeng> adam8157, .........你的消息获取速度太慢了
<pyLemon> chris_zz: ok
<adam8157> zhpeng: 0_o
<roylez> adam8157: 左边的那只狗眼被打爆了？
<adam8157> roylez: 我不想用monaco
<roylez> adam8157: 因为版权？
<sjd_zeus> 我日，SAP ECC6虚拟机装完，220G+
<adam8157> roylez: 因为歪歪扭扭的...
<roylez> adam8157: ....
<pyLemon> adam8157: 微软雅黑Monaco 很不错
<roylez> adam8157: 你人心不正，看神马都是歪的，对不破马 palomino|working
<adam8157> roylez: 你的高亮竟然还是粉色的, 粉色的, 色的 的
<pyLemon> adam8157: monaco 哪里歪了。。  感觉很正呀
<ice> 各位大哥，请问有什么办法可以把一个6百万行的dos格式的文件改成unix格式的文件啊？
<whi5key> dos2unix
<roylez> adam8157: magenta，瞎了你的狗眼
<whi5key> e
<whi5key> iconv
<whi5key> enca
<ice> 晕，我用过了
<ivan-he> tenzu, 现在还在用openbox吗
<ice> not work
<whi5key> 不行吗
<whi5key> 百万级的还真没试过
<jeepkid> hi....
<ice> dos2unix: Skipping binary file csdnpasswd.txt
<ice> 我用脚本跑了一天，结果才跑了4百万行。
<jeepkid> 求助，我make   net-snmp的时候，提示 cannot find -lperl错误...
<whi5key> ....   你竟然搞这个东西
<jeepkid> adam8157, long time no see.....$_$
<zhpeng> ice,  dos2unix, sed python perl ....不知道哪个快
<adam8157> jeepkid: :)
<jeepkid> adam8157,  请教下，make的时候，提示 cannot find 某个lib怎么整？
<jeepkid> adam8157, 但是我的这个lib有...
<adam8157> jeepkid: gcc 或者ld那行要链接才行
<ice> 我用bash每次取100行dos2unix
<jeepkid> adam8157, 应该是缺少-lperl，不是少这个lib，而是少这条指令？
<adam8157> jeepkid: 少库啊
<jeepkid> adam8157, = =|可是库都有啊..郁闷路径也对
 * hamo back
<roylez> hamo: 你断背回来啦
<hamo> roylez: ping pong
<roylez> hamo: 是 pia pia pia 吧？
<hamo> roylez: 那是 adam8157
<luw> clear
<sjd_zeus> 嘎嘎，150块钱买了34DVD的培训资料
<ofan> jeepkid: makefile写的不对吧
<whi5key> whi5key h
<MeaCulpa> DB-less真是好
<zhpeng> 困死了。。。
<zhpeng> 困死了
<zhpeng> 困死了
<zhpeng> 困死了
<hamo> LS+1
<zhpeng> 我就怒了，archlinux  core/linux 3.4.4-2 (base)  exec-shield居然没有？！
<svols_> ubuntu 论坛登录不上了么？
<debianer> svols_: 可以登录
<svols_> 为啥登录论坛后，显示登录成功，然后网页自动跳转到登录界面。
<hamo> svols_: 清cookie
<svols_> 谢谢了，好了。
<debianer> svols_: 你用了tor代理吧
<svols_> 用wine运行windows程序，偶尔出现没有窗口边框的现象，很随机，终端输入compiz --replace 就好了。这是咋回事
<svols_> 没用代理
<debianer> svols_: 我以前用tor代理才出现这样
<svols_> tor倒是装了，但是没用
<debianer> svols_: 我以前只有用tor代理才这样，其他代理都不会出现这样
<vchi> http://www.teamviewer.com/zhCN/download/index.aspx?os=linux
<svols_> 哦，请问，你知道边框消失的问题么
<vchi> 多久消失一次
<luw> svols_ vm gwjkj
<debianer> vchi: TeamViewer用来干嘛的？
<luw> svols_ vm 挂了.
<svols_> 运行wine程序的时候，会随机出现那种情况。终端运行compiz --replace就能回复
<luw> svols_ .. 窗口管理器挂了。
<svols_> 是wine导致的么，冲突了？
<sd44> test
<linhao1319> test
<linhao1319> hello
<linhao1319> no people
<linhao1319> ....
<linhao1319> exit
<linhao1319> ...
<hamo> kk: 小k,出来接客啦...
<linhao1319> mei you ren
<tenzu> hamo: no people
<linhao1319> wo zai
<linhao1319> bu neng da zi
<alvin_rxg> linhao1319: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *xg<v]5ub*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com 謝謝！
<linhao1319> I know
<linhao1319> thank you
<linhao1319> I can't use chinese
<linhao1319> ....
<jyfl987> adam8157: 我想写个单片机程序  模拟一个usb光驱 有什么资料可以参考么
<gfrog> jy
<gfrog> jyfl987: 你的需求好奇葩。
<gfrog> adam8157: 铛~
<gfrog> adam8157: vim删除到某个字符（包括这个字符），肿么按键来着？
<gfrog> adam8157: 我就记得dt是删到某个字符之前，忘了包含这个字符是啥了。。
<adam8157> jyfl987: 不知道...
<adam8157> gfrog: df?
<gfrog> adam8157: 试试看。。
<adam8157> gfrog: 你的思路很奇怪, 记得dt竟然不记得df
<gfrog> adam8157: 嗯，纯死记硬背的下场。
<luw> clear
<luw> clear
<adam8157> gfrog: df -> d, f -> 删除(到)查找(到的位置)
<jyfl987> gfrog: 你不懂
<gfrog> adam8157: dt好记啊，d t(o) 某个字符
<gfrog> adam8157: lol
<jyfl987> gfrog: 如果你经常给人装系统 你就有这个需求
<gfrog> jyfl987: 跟单片机有啥关系啊？
<jyfl987> adam8157: 有没有别的人 这块懂行的
<jyfl987> gfrog: 电脑也成啊 但是没必要提着电脑去给人装系统吧
<gfrog> jyfl987: 还是没理解。。。 难道你想用usb光驱但是木有？
<jyfl987> gfrog: 你有光盘么？
<gfrog> jyfl987: 木。。。
<jyfl987> gfrog: 那你有usb光驱有啥用？
<adam8157> gfrog: 他想做个u盘 里头放iso, 模拟成usb光驱 cc jyfl987 是吧?
<jyfl987> adam8157: 对 还是你聪明 基蛙不行
<gfrog> adam8157: 这需求难道不奇怪嘛？ 只有windows才需要这样搞吧？
<jyfl987> gfrog: 也不见得是系统
<gfrog> jyfl987: adam8157 还是你俩心有灵犀。
<adam8157> =,=
<jyfl987> gfrog: 有的发行版也未必搞得定iso加载 grub2号称能搞定 其实也扯淡 grub1就更别谈了
<MeaCulpa> p.
<tenzu> http://www.laxiao.com/company/index_3172710.html
<MeaCulpa> yum 怎么用...怎么更新某个包？
<tenzu> MeaCulpa: 怎么跑去yum了?
<MeaCulpa> yum search 怎样只输出app名+版本？
<MeaCulpa> tenzu: 搅RHEL shit
<Mayaer> adam8157: 当叔~
<adam8157> Mayaer: 啧啧
<MeaCulpa> tenzu: 是不是说，某个版本的RHEL,或者Fedora, 只能装那个版本的repo里的各类软件，旧系统不能装新东西，yum也不能指定我要装的某个app的版本？
<Mayaer> adam8157: (*^__^*) 嘻嘻……  我现在在用新电脑
<tenzu> MeaCulpa: 真不懂
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 懂不
 * tenzu 召唤RH大大来解决问题
 * MeaCulpa 心中完全没有版本的概念...
<vchi> apaitude sharch
<hamo_notail> tenzu: 问啊蛋
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 其实可以混装
<vchi> aptitude
<adam8157> Mayaer: 哪个怪叔叔买的?
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: ... [其实]？
<tenzu> hamo_notail: 我就是在叫他, 你看他太不自觉了, 不叫不出来
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 有时候不大兼容, 其他的库什么的
<Mayaer> adam8157: 为啥这么问。。 这回事我妈出钱
<Mayaer> 是我妈出钱
<tenzu> 怪叔叔买的
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 比如我现在有个RHEL5.1, 要装RHEL7 repo的包，咋整？
<hamo_notail> adam8157: 这个也是你老乡?
<adam8157> hamo_notail: 这就maya
<adam8157> Mayaer: oh...
<tenzu> 妈呀
<adam8157> Mayaer: 快回答
<adam8157> Mayaer: 快回答tenzu
<hamo_notail> tenzu: 博士你寂寞了。。。
<tenzu> 回答我啥?
<Mayaer> tenzu: 恩恩
<Mayaer> 哈哈
<Mayaer> adam8157: ;)
<tenzu> hamo_notail: 我今天不想干活了, 明天后天也不想
<hamo_notail> tenzu: 你叫人家妈人家还不答应...
 * tenzu 想知道主席在不在
<hamo_notail> tenzu: 监考的时候有没有发现不错的妹纸？
<hamo_notail> roylez: ...
<tenzu> hamo_notail: 基本没有. 传说中的高等生班, 可想而知
 * hamo_notail 看来搞基去了
<roylez> tenzu: .
 * hamo_notail -_-!!!
<Mayaer> roylez: 主席好~
<tenzu> 黑毛活该
<roylez> Mayaer: 那必须好
<Mayaer> roylez: ^_^
<roylez> Mayaer: lol
<luw> clear
<roylez> tenzu: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/5e261121gw1dumahuyg7cj.jpg
<tenzu> roylez: 很有研究精神
<cfy> iGoogle: 郁闷了
<cfy> iGoogle: tilt还是不正确。。。和昨天一样。不知道为啥。。
<jyfl987> iGoogle: 你应该熟悉硬件吧
 * hamo_notail 不说话了...
<cfy> hamo_notail: ....
 * hamo_notail 都是无节操OP。。。
<adam8157> hamo_notail: 啥?
 * hamo_notail 专心码代码...
<roylez> tenzu: 出来看稀奇
<hamo_notail> adam8157: 你懂的...
<tenzu> 看稀奇
<roylez> tenzu: 稀有蛤蟆
<alvin_rxg> /ban *!*@*61.135.169*
<tenzu> roylez: 黑毛么?
<roylez> tenzu: .
<roylez> tenzu: 16:06  >>> hamo_notail 都是无节操OP。。。
 * hamo_notail 给我个OP，我以后就不说OP们无节操了...lol
<tenzu> roylez: 当了op还要神马节操
<hamo_notail> tenzu: 看来真没有...
<cfy> hamo_notail: ........
<cfy> hamo_notail: 来#c-zh
<cfy> hamo_notail: 给你op
<liuyix> freenode 可以ipv6?
<roylez> hamo_notail:
<roylez> hamo_notail: http://fmn.rrimg.com/fmn060/20120316/1740/original_fYoC_4b6c00002f731260.gif
<hamo_notail> ...
<tenzu> hamo_notail: op你好
<hamo_notail> tenzu: 又不是了。。。
<adam8157> iGoogle: 是你?
<tenzu> hamo_notail: 那我下回早点说
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 喝茶不
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 不喝
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 15分钟后又有小会
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 给我个所谓的linux server, RHEL 5.1, 1G内存，...mglb
<roylez> MeaCulpa: server...
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 还不如我笔记本
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 5.1...
<MeaCulpa> 还不如我台式机...
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 还不如我虚拟机
<alvin_rxg> 还不如他的手机
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 还不如我手机
<MeaCulpa> 这IO还不如我打飞机...
 * adam8157 比我手机好很多...
<hamo_notail> MeaCulpa: 酷胖你流量真大...
<tenzu> LOL
 * adam8157 擦, lily也脱光了
<hamo_notail> adam8157: lucy呢？
 * hamo_notail 不对，“也”脱光了，是说你俩一起脱光了？我好想发现了什么...
<roylez> adam8157: 神马lily？我错过神码了么
<adam8157> roylez: 我不知道lily是男是女...
<cfy> hamo_notail: 那是renren的C语言的irc频道。。
<MeaCulpa> renren...
<xiyuil> liuyix, ....
<MeaCulpa> 一样是dokuwiki, 囡囡的比我有美感太多了... http://www.lainme.com/doku.php/
<zhuchenfang> hello everyone
<vchi> hello
<vchi> zhuchenfang: hello
<zhuchenfang> vchi: 我认识你
<liuyix> vchi, 请教下你是如何发的消息...我一直没找到对某个人说的命令....
<vchi> liuyix: 补全
<vchi> liuyix: 输入名字补全
<huntxu> iGoogle: 神你的名片好威武
<zhuchenfang> 真是个不错的聊天工具
<liuyix> vchi, 额..我这里不全之后好似是逗号啊...
<huntxu> liuyix: 沒關係
<vchi> liuyix, 一样
<liuyix> vchi, 你用的是什么客户端？
<tenzu> huntxu: 哪儿有神的名片?
<vchi> liuyix: emacs
<liuyix> vchi, 哦～
<huntxu> tenzu: twitter
<liuyix> vchi, xchat-gnome 和unity结合的不错的说
<zhuchenfang> 这个软件的服务在哪的？怎么找？
<tenzu> huntxu: 永恒的木纹
<adam8157> iGoogle: 为啥第一张图没了
<liuyix> zhuchenfang, 貌似是emacs的一个插件吧，erc?
<adam8157> huntxu: tenzu 你们能看到这里的图么 https://twitter.com/eexp01/status/221160960486936578
<zhuchenfang> liuyix: irc
<tenzu> adam8157: 看不到了
<zhuchenfang> 看不到
<adam8157> tenzu: 我也有张图是这样, 不知道为啥... 怀疑是泄漏信息被twitter删了
<zhuchenfang> 我是终端运行
<zhuchenfang> irssi
<tenzu> adam8157: 你干了什么坏事?
<huntxu> adam8157: o
<adam8157> tenzu: huntxu 我就是把我rhce证书贴上去, 一会儿就404了
<tenzu> adam8157: 贴ubuntu证书
<jyfl987> adam8157: 原来 android有api可以模拟usb device
<jyfl987> adam8157: 这下爽了
<huntxu> adam8157: 原來如此 = =
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: 最近看了把SG:U
<adam8157> MeaCulpa: 那是啥
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: Star Gate
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://i.imgur.com/ku92E.png
<roylez> MeaCulpa: possibly asian ...
<zhuchanfang> ^_^
<MeaCulpa> adam8157: Star Trek是情节幼稚，但是还有科幻味道。现在的科幻，情节成熟了，科幻味道淡了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: ... 这还要possible
<roylez> adam8157: 这才叫playlist http://i.imgur.com/7HKAv.jpg
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我记得Asian不是指代所有有东亚人特征的亞种的么
<MeaCulpa> Asian和国籍没关系
<roylez> palomino|working: 愤怒的小鸟 http://i.imgur.com/kh9G2.jpg
<roylez> adam8157: http://i.imgur.com/ZU4of.png
<roylez> MeaCulpa: http://i.imgur.com/wuEFh.jpg
<gfrog> adam8157: 铛~
<gfrog> adam8157: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=16272520779
<adam8157> gfrog: 我想买呢
<gfrog> adam8157: 帮我捎俩
<adam8157> ä¿©?
<gfrog> adam8157: 啊，俩，k4 && ktouch
<adam8157> gfrog: 比我那皮套好看多了...
<gfrog> adam8157: 显然啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 手感也不错
<adam8157> gfrog: 手感没我那个好其实
<gfrog> adam8157: 。。。
<gfrog> adam8157: 比我那个好。。
<liuyix> gforg, adam8157, 弱弱的问一句kindle看书能作笔记吗？
<adam8157> liuyix: 当然
<liuyix> adam8157, 触屏？
<adam8157> liuyix: .
<liuyix> 我以为kindle没有触屏呢...
<adam8157> gfrog: 和我之前那个是一家...
<adam8157> gfrog: 你要什么颜色? 我要下单了
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 彼岸一个Cygwin被我搞挂了...
<gfrog> adam8157: 黑for ktouch，棕for k4
<adam8157> gfrog: 要灯么
<gfrog> adam8157: 多谢
<gfrog> adam8157: 灯？ 还没见到太靠谱的。。。 他家有给力的么？
<adam8157> gfrog: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=15646267651
<adam8157> gfrog: 看起来有点笨重
<gfrog> adam8157: 我想用宜家50多那个工作灯了，挂床头，还能调光
<jyfl987> ofan: 刚才想到 可以写android app接电脑 模拟键盘和鼠标输入 同时调用摄像头拍摄屏幕 分析图像 然后决定输入什么样的信号来控制游戏
<jyfl987> gfrog: 顺便给我一个
<gfrog> adam8157: 除了晚上爬床，其他时候需要自备读书灯的机会不多。
<adam8157> gfrog: .
<gfrog> jyfl987: 啊？ 啥？
<jyfl987> gfrog: 那个灯
<gfrog> jyfl987: 宜家的？ 那等我有机会去宜家转转吧。
<gfrog> jyfl987: 帝都宜家去一次太麻烦了，各种倒车。
<adam8157> gfrog: kt经典黑, k4浅棕?
<jyfl987> gfrog: 我前几天去国 所以懒得再去了
<gfrog> adam8157: K4也黑的算了，不要棕的了
<adam8157> gfrog: 定了哈?
<gfrog> adam8157: 估计棕色不耐脏。。 我又懒得擦。
<gfrog> adam8157: 定了。
<adam8157> gfrog: 都是经典黑
<gfrog> jyfl987: 早跟你说好了，哈哈
<gfrog> adam8157: yep
<jyfl987> gfrog: 奸笑
<gfrog> adam8157: 都是46嘛？
<adam8157> gfrog: dui
<gfrog> adam8157: 支付宝给你钱？ 还是咋办？
<adam8157> gfrog: 可以
<adam8157> gfrog: 支付宝linux插件不支持Fx13?
<gfrog> adam8157: 从来不用firefox的啊。。
<gfrog> adam8157: 我更偏爱手机客户端一些。。
<adam8157> gfrog: 滚粗
<adam8157> gfrog: m.alipay.com上付了...
<gfrog> adam8157: 还不是用了手机版。。。
<gfrog> 邮费几何？ adam8157
<nyfair> 我想雇几个民工来帮我打网游
<jyfl987> nyfair: 为何？？
<nyfair> 为了自己赚钱
<adam8157> gfrog: 一共才10块
<gfrog> adam8157: 给你5羊？
<MeaCulpa> .
<adam8157> gfrog: 好啊
<gfrog> adam8157: 支付宝帐号pm我
<adam8157> gfrog: nnnnd, 之前那个皮套白买了
<gfrog> adam8157: 挂taobao上出掉
<jyfl987> nyfair: 赚什么钱？ 农民工体力好？
<nyfair> 我自己玩，休闲一小时能换15美刀
<jyfl987> 不如用外挂
<jyfl987> 带脚本的那种
<nyfair> 你写
<nyfair> 技术宅活该撸一辈子
<jyfl987> nyfair: 你不也是至今萝卜黄瓜伺候  都是活该
<hamo> nyfair: 太恶毒了...
<nyfair> 啊呜
<jyfl987> 诅咒你一辈子拿到的黄瓜都是切片的
<liuyix> jyfl987: 黄瓜切片，什么内涵...=.=
<jyfl987> liuyix: 做面膜用 小孩子不要瞎想
<adam8157> gfrog: 好想法
<liuyix> jyfl987: 依旧木有明白，介个也能诅咒..
<gfrog> adam8157: @done
<jyfl987> liuyix: 要明白容易 学费三千包教会
<jyfl987> 不包就业
<liuyix> jyfl987: 擦...
<mao> nyfair是女生？
<liuyix> 女生不会宅这个把..一般都是扣扣
 * jyfl987 nyfair 去收购萝卜去了
<mao> 是男生的话为什么要诅咒黄瓜呢
 * jyfl987 
<liuyix> mao: 介个就不清楚了...
<liuyix> 话说freenode能ipv6，我很欣慰啊~
<ice> liuyix: 是啊，这的很方便呢。
<liuyix> ice: 我们学校上网很恶心...国际流量每月限量...而且要上网都是要登陆客户端..各种不爽啊
<hamo> roylez: 基席？
<hamo> adam8157: ...
<hamo> adam8157: 主席这新名字怎么样？
 * hamo 这频道里：基{蛋，蛙，神，席，狗}
<Mayaer> hamo: 我发现你好爱惹事
<Mayaer> hamo: 真皮啊  ^_^
<iGoogle> hamo: 你屁股痒痒。
<hamo> Mayaer: 调戏他们一下...
<Mayaer> 哈哈
<Mayaer> hamo: 当心玩过火。。
<iGoogle> 蛤蟆落得井里，变个蚱蜢。
<iGoogle> cfy: 有啥好玩的？
<iGoogle> 居然都不在了
<adam8157> hamo: 哥闪了
 * kenifanying 奇异上的视频怎么用firefox 下载哦？ 用download helper探测不到
<zhoumao> 有人吗
<liuyix> irc中如何指定提示某user的消息？
<zhoumao> 有人吗 55555555
<imadper> zhoumao: 估计没有
<zhoumao> 啊？
<liuyix> zhoumao: 有几个不是zombie的
<imadper> zhoumao: 这里蛤蟆, 青蛙多, 还要大马
<zhoumao> 我还以为没人 还好
<liuyix> zhoumao: 你不会以为进错了room了吧...还是过于寂寞=。=
<whi5key> 嘟嘟噜
<zhoumao> 我在外面 一群老外说话  完全看不懂 就看懂了 holle
<whi5key> 跑那个频道去了
<zhoumao> 全世界的吧
<whi5key> ...
<zhoumao> 你们在做什么呢
<zhoumao> You say I have not read this sentence is Google Translate
<imadper> holle... 齁着了? 这都是哪儿的鸟语
<zhoumao> 我跟他们说了这个
<zhoumao> You say I have not read this sentence is Google Translate
<zhoumao> holle
<zhoumao> hello
<imadper> cfy: 我擦, 本来想叫马甲哥吃饭, 结果马甲哥不在
<cfy> imadper: 。。。
<cfy> imadper: 回来啦
<cfy> iGoogle: 还是用不起来。比昨天更加诡异了。。
<imadper> cfy: 恩, 和妹子去图书馆了
<zhoumao> 妹子
<cfy> iGoogle: 连那个mode寄存器读出来的值和x,y,z的一样了..
<imadper> cfy: 你的erc消息通知用的什么?
<cfy> iGoogle: x,y,z三个的值都是一样的
<cfy> imadper: 自带的呀
<cfy> (autoload 'erc-nick-notify-mode "erc-nick-notify"
<cfy>   "Minor mode that calls `erc-nick-notify-cmd' when his nick gets
<cfy> mentioned in an erc channel" t)
<cfy> (eval-after-load 'erc '(erc-nick-notify-mode t))
<imadper> cfy: 效果是什么?
<imadper> cfy: 有个响声?
<whi5key> irssi用啥主题漂亮点
<imadper> cfy: 我想弄个notify-send , 把内容加上去
<cfy> imadper: 不在频道时，有人对我说话，会在下面提示
<cfy> imadper: 然后，也会有notify出来
<imadper> cfy: 哦... 那个不一定一直都在看
<imadper> cfy: 会有notify?
<cfy> imadper: 嗯
<cfy> imadper: 会瓯
<cfy> imadper: 会有
<imadper> cfy: ... 本来我还想写个呢..
<cfy> imadper: :D
<imadper> cfy: 有少了个练习的机会...
<cfy> imadper: 哈哈
<zhoumao> 你们是大学生？
<whi5key> 高中生路过...
<Mayaer> 过渡态路过。。。
<Mayaer> whi5key: 弟弟好~
<imadper> cf
<liuyix> 蛋疼的研究僧飘过...
<imadper> cfy: 跟我说句话~
<cfy> imadper: test
<whi5key> 。。！
<cfy> imadper: 哈哈
<cfy> imadper: test
<cfy> imadper: 哈哈
<imadper> cfy: 没有呀!
<\rs> imadper: 我这里 notification-daemon 会报错gdk_pixbuf_scale_simple: assertion `dest_width > 0' failed 只能用 growl-for-linux 代替
<cfy> imadper: 我看看。。
<Mayaer> whi5key:  难道是妹妹？
<whi5key> 纯爷们！！！
<cfy> ubuntulog: 不应该阿
<cfy> imadper: 不应该阿
<Mayaer> whi5key: 弟弟好^_^
<imadper> cfy: 你怎么跟他说的..
<whi5key> 我比你大！！
<imadper> \rs: 我这里倒是不会.. 直接用notify-send asdf就可以
<cfy> imadper: 什么？
<Mayaer> whi5key: 我高考完了诶。。。
<Mayaer> whi5key: 你知道我多大？
<whi5key> 我高中辍学两年了哦
<imadper> cfy: ubuntulog 你怎么把我的名字打成他的...
<Mayaer> whi5key: 酱紫  哥哥好
<cfy> imadper: 打快了。。
<whi5key> 嘿嘿
<cfy> imadper: i和u是连在一起的。。
<imadper> cfy: 我直接 M-x 就没有erc-nick-notify-mode
<cfy> imadper: 自动加载的吧
<imadper> cfy: 不能手动吗?
<cfy> imadper: 你重启一下试试
<imadper> cfy: ...
<whi5key> 你们notify搞好写个经验贴借鉴下哈
<imadper> 好吧...
<cfy> imadper: 我有。。。。。。
<imadper> cfy: 恩, 那我重启.
<imadper> cfy: 坑!
<cfy> imadper: .....
<imadper> cfy: can not find file `erc-nick-notify`
<imadper> cfy: 类似这么一句话....
<zhoumao> 冷清
<cfy> imadper: ....
<imadper> cfy: 难道是你的erc是自己网上下载的? 我的是emacs自带的?
<cfy> imadper: 是的。。。我是网上下载的。。
<cfy> imadper: ;; URL: http://www.emacswiki.org/emacs/download/erc-nick-notify.el
<cfy>  
<imadper> cfy: ... 好吧, 恩, 确实是不一样的
<imadper> cfy: 貌似自带的cedet和下载的就不一样
<cfy> imadper: 是的。..
<imadper> cfy: (add-hook 'erc-text-matched-hook 'erc-beep-on-match)
<imadper>     (setq erc-beep-match-types '(current-nick keyword))
<imadper> cfy: 来个声音怎么样~
<cfy> imadper: 算了吧。。。本来就是聊天。。。不是什么紧急的东西
<imadper> cfy: 恩, 好吧...
<whi5key> whi5key 1
<pylaurent> imadper: 在不
<pylaurent> imadper:    QAQ
<imadper> pylaurent: 不在
<pylaurent> imadper:  。。。
<imadper> pylaurent: 说呀
<imadper> pylaurent: 什么问题?
<pylaurent> imadper:    我贴给你看
<imadper> ok
<imadper> pylaurent: 你倒是贴呀, 哥还等着吃饭呢
<pylaurent> imadper:  http://pastebin.com/8D3kzsBS
<pylaurent> imadper:   这个是错的
<pylaurent> imadper:   第12行
<pylaurent> imadper:   不能那样用文件名通配？
<imadper> pylaurent: 你想表达什么意思的东西?
<imadper> pylaurent: glob是不是?
<pylaurent> imadper:    嗯
<imadper> pylaurent: 你想要所有的文件?
<pylaurent> imadper:  嗯
<pylaurent> imadper:   某个目录下的所有文件
<imadper> pylaurent: perldoc -f glob
<pylaurent> 如果我把  12行改成   my @files = <*>; my @files2 = <.*>; push @files, @files2;   就可以
<imadper> pylaurent: 为什么用标量上下文?
<cfy> 奇怪的perl语法。。。
<pylaurent> imadper:   表量？
<imadper> cfy: 哈哈~
<pylaurent> imadper:  标 = =。
<pylaurent> imadper:  = =。
<imadper> pylaurent: 你不是用的  $files = glob吗?
<pylaurent> imadper:   脑残了
<pylaurent> imadper:   改回来之后  会有错误
<\rs> pylaurent: scalar context 返回第一项；换成 my @xx = <xxx>；另外 irc 传统直接问问题
<pylaurent> \rs:   哪里？
<imadper> pylaurent: 哈哈~ 对, 直接问问题~
<imadper> pylaurent: 我不在就问别人...
<pylaurent> imadper: 嗯  QAQ
<pylaurent> \rs:   改哪？
<imadper> pylaurent: 你要的东西, 可以直接看 perldoc -f glob  里面都有的
<imadper> pylaurent: 我先去吃馅饼去了~
<pylaurent> imadper:   在看= =。
<pylaurent> imadper:    给哥寄个过来...
<pylaurent> \rs:   改好会有错误...  一堆backtrace
<whi5key>  _             _
<whi5key> | |_  ___  ___| |_
<whi5key> |  _|/ -_)(_-<|  _|
<whi5key>  \__|\___|/__/ \__|
<whi5key> test
 * whi5key test
<whi5key>  _  _  ___  _     _     ___
<whi5key> | || || __|| |   | |   / _ \
<whi5key> | __ || _| | |__ | |__| (_) |
<whi5key> |_||_||___||____||____|\___/
<whi5key> 嘿嘿
<cfy> 小心被kick...
<whi5key> 恩
<whi5key> 继续纠结notify...
<stardiviner> __     ___
<stardiviner> \ \   / (_)_ __ ___
<stardiviner>  \ \ / /| | '_ ` _ \
<stardiviner>   \ V / | | | | | | |
<stardiviner>    \_/  |_|_| |_| |_|
<stardiviner>                      
<whi5key> ...
<alvin_rxg>  _  __  _          _      _   _
<alvin_rxg> | |/ / (_)   ___  | | __ | | | |
<alvin_rxg> | ' /  | |  / __| | |/ / | | | |
<alvin_rxg> | . \  | | | (__  |   <  | |_| |
<alvin_rxg> |_|\_\ |_|  \___| |_|\_\  \___/
<pylaurent> 哈哈～
<stardiviner> figlet: invalid option -- '-'
<stardiviner> Usage: figlet [ -cklnoprstvxDELNRSWX ] [ -d fontdirectory ]
<stardiviner>               [ -f fontfile ] [ -m smushmode ] [ -w outputwidth ]
<stardiviner>               [ -C controlfile ] [ -I infocode ] [ message ]
<stardiviner> w
<whi5key> 太欢乐了 自从用上IRC 深刻的意识到找到组织了 T^T
<stardiviner> whi5key: 小黑乖
<whi5key> ....
<\rs> 安装 cowsay 的话 cowfiles=(/usr/share/cowsay-3.03/cows/*)
<\rs> toilet -f bigmono12 --gay<<<'hi all';sleep 2\n"'while :; do fortune -s | cowsay -f${cowfiles[$RANDOM % ${#cowfiles[@]} + 1]}; sleep 0.3; done'"\n"
<pylaurent> whi5key:   组织= =。
<imadper> pylaurent: 改好会有错误, 那叫没改好, 孩子
<\rs> caleb-: unbound.conf 中 local-zone 选项 transparent 有什么功用，文档没说清楚
<caleb-> \rs: 我也没仔细研究
<\rs> caleb-: 文档匮乏严重，尽管freebsd-hackers ml都有人建议扔掉bind换unbound了
<imadper> huntxu: 不在?~
<huntxu> imadper: ?
<huntxu> imadper: 哦，才看到
<\rs> huntxu: 我周日也来~
<huntxu> imadper: 可是木有時間啊 = =
<huntxu> imadper: 我要再看看，如果有時間出來就上irc說
<huntxu> imadper: 得准備一些東西，往山裏去
<huntxu> imadper: 等我出山再找你？
<vic__> 差点啊跑英文频道 喊一嗓子 别说鸟语
<whi5key> ...
<imadper> \rs: 那就我们两个了, 糊涂徐可能没时间
<imadper> \rs: 要不你把贵校的奶茶mm带过来~ 我心仪已久了~
<whi5key> whi5key test
<cfy> ee怎么不在。。。
<\rs> adam8157: ksymoops 现在是否还有必要，/proc/kmsg 是不是一般都用 syslog-ng 读
<imadper> \rs: dmesg吧
<phoenixlzx> 这里怎么这么冷清了
<Cherrot> phoenixlzx: 主席不在呗
<roylez_> ?
<Cherrot> ...
<phoenixlzx> Cherrot: 过几天搞个GTalk群和这里互通一下
<phoenixlzx> 就活跃了
<Cherrot> phoenixlzx: Gtalk吵嘛～  不过互通倒是好玩
<Cherrot> namoamitabuddha: 问一下哦，如果安装系统有bug，该给哪个项目报bug……？
<imadper> Cherrot: 问阿荣或者微菜 应该他们知道...
<slucx> 这是个什么功能
<Cherrot> imadper: 他们天天在哪混迹呢？以前还经常在这见到的
<imadper> 不知道, 去oss的房间看看能不能找打微菜
<imadper> s/打/到/g
<imadper> hi
<imadper> ....
<\rs> imadper: #gentoo-cn 可能有 microcai
<imadper> \rs: 恩, 好~　：）
<imadper> 对了, 今晚播轩辕剑-天之痕...
<imadper> 忘了去看了...
<Cherrot> 还是 ubuntu-cn 热闹啊。。。
<imadper> Cherrot: 找到微菜了?
<Cherrot> imadper: 他不在
<roylez_> hamo_notail: 没尾巴的
<namoamitabuddha> Cherrot: 啥？
<namoamitabuddha> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/195521.htm
<namoamitabuddha> 这是啥？
<namoamitabuddha> kk 不在了？
<hamo_notail> roylez_: ?
<namoamitabuddha> \rs: 听说过 Anonymous 么
<phoenixlzx> Cherrot: 去 #archlinux-cn 看看吧
<Cherrot> phoenixlzx: 哈哈 好 :D
<phoenixlzx> 体验下GTalk和IRC互通的感觉
<phoenixlzx> 说不定很奇怪哦
 * Cherrot 看来他度周末呢～
<\rs> namoamitabuddha: 没有
<namoamitabuddha> \rs: http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/195521.htm
<yall> 'ls
<namoamitabuddha> kk 又坏掉了？
<imadper> hamo: 没有linux/module.h, 是去少linux header吗?
<imadper> hamo_mobile: 还是别的什么包?
<hamo_mobile> 用户态还是内核态用？
<imadper> hamo_mobile: 内核态, 写模块
<hamo_mobile> 编模块的脚本不对
<imadper> hamo_mobile: 咩意思? 文件不是在 /usr/i你出路的
<hamo_mobile> makefile不对
<imadper> hamo_mobile: 文件不是在 /usr/include/linux里面?
<hamo_mobile> 不是，那下面的，是用户态内核头，你要的是内核态头，去下完整的内核源码
<imadper> hamo_mobile: 恩, 有, 我去换个路径去
<Cherrot> hamo: 黑毛哥哥好～
<hamo> cherrot 别跟着叫兽胡叫
<Cherrot> hamo: 蛤蟆哥哥好～
<hamo> cherrot 别跟着阿蛋胡叫
<Cherrot> hamo: :( 没的叫了
<hamo> cherrot 叫哥就行
<imadper> Cherrot: 蛤毛就可以了
<Cherrot> imadper: :D
<imadper> Cherrot: :)
<imadper> hamo: /usr/src 里面的源码不全, 是要自己下载一个全的然后替换吗?
<hamo> 不用替换，你还没编过模块吧？去网上搜一个内核模块的makefile文件看一下
<hamo> 里面会指定内核源码的位置
<hamo> 光有头是不够的
<imadper> hamo: 是我的emacs找不到那个路径, 就不能自动补全, 很不爽
<hamo> ...那就手打撒
<imadper> hamo: 不爽...
<adam8157> hamo: 毛毛
<hamo> ...
<hamo> 毛你妹
<cfy> adam8157: 为啥是maomao?
 * kenifanying 奇异的视频咋用firefox下载哦？
<adam8157> cfy: 因为好听
<cfy> adam8157: 蛋蛋好
<adam8157> cfy: 找踢
<Cherrot> hamo: 為什麼光有头还不行呢？
<Cherrot> hamo: 我的意思是  什么样的模块需要和源码一起编译？
<hamo> 回去说，在路上
<hamo> Cherrot: 一是说/usr/include/linux下的是用户态的内核头，编译模块需要内核态的内核头
<Cherrot> hamo: 二是？
<hamo> Cherrot: 二是，编译模块的makefile脚本就那么几行，指定一个obj-m就搞定了，具体怎么编译，需要靠内核的makefile来指导
<hamo> Cherrot: 也许还有其他的...不过就这两点就足够了
<Cherrot> hamo: 那何时需要内核源码？
<hamo> Cherrot: 编译的时候啊
<Cherrot> hamo: 有内核态的头不够么？
<hamo> Cherrot: 不够...执行make命令的时候需要C来指定内核源码的位置..
<Cherrot> hamo: 哦 原来这样 :)
<hamo> Cherrot: 内核的makefile知道如何一步一步去编译模块..
<Cherrot> hamo: 我大概明白了
<hamo> adam8157 蛋蛋...报复你一下
<adam8157> hamo: ...
<imadper> hamo: 搞定了, 多谢
<gfrog_> adam8157: 铛
<gfrog_> hamo: hamo
 * Cherrot 真到用时才发现源里的texlive不给力啊……
<hamo> gfrog_: 基蛙...
<adam8157> hamo: 终于买了仿原厂皮套了 http://trade.taobao.com/trade/detail/tradeSnap.htm?tradeID=159929636208767
<gfrog_> adam8157: hamo 小于号肿么说？
<adam8157> gfrog_: 小号? 吹的那个?
<hamo> gfrog_: 小于号？
<gfrog_> adam8157: 。。。
<gfrog_> hamo: '<' 英文叫啥？
<gfrog_> hamo: 别告诉我就叫less-than
<hamo> gfrog_: less-than sign
 * hamo 小。于。号
<gfrog_> hamo: sigh！
<hamo> adam8157 这kindle4的套好骚啊...
<hamo> adam8157 比3的漂亮多了...
<adam8157> hamo: 那是
<hamo> adam8157 3的巨臃肿
<pylaurent> imadper:   my @files = <.* *>;  对其它文件夹行得通，对home目录就行不通...
<imadper> pylaurent: .... 报什么错?
<pylaurent> 一堆  backtrace
<pylaurent> 我贴下
<imadper> 恩
<pylaurent> http://pastebin.com/pkSAiSgn
<pylaurent> imadper:  http://pastebin.com/pkSAiSgn
<pylaurent> imadper:   只有在对home目录进行操作的时候才会
 * gfrog_ 突然赶脚自己弱爆了。。。
<imadper> pylaurent: 我家来人了.... 不管你了, 你去问 yall 吧
<yall> imadper: 啥
<imadper> yall: 让 pylaurent 跟你说....
<pylaurent> yall:   我用perl写一个输出home目录的所有文件
<imadper> pylaurent: ps, 我都是用 <"*">的, 你确定不用*可以?
<imadper> pylaurent: 不用引号可以?
<pylaurent> imadper:   引号？  可以啊
<pylaurent> imadper:   比如说  /etc  输出正确
<pylaurent> yall:   然后里面有一句是   my @files = <.* *>;
<yall> pylaurent: cd /home;perl -e 'print glob "* .*";'
<yall> pylaurent: ● cd /home; perl -e 'opendir DIR, "."; print while readdir DIR; closedir DIR;';
<pylaurent> yall:  第一个段错误
<yall> pylaurent: 咋会有<>。难道你是perl6?
<pylaurent> yall:   不是
<imadper> yall: 我擦, 不是一直可以<*>来用吗?
<pylaurent> yall:   在 小骆驼书上看到的
<imadper> pylaurent: .*是什么?
<yall> <*>是啥啊
<pylaurent> imadper:   输出dot 文件呀
<yall> 只见过<>，<FH>
<imadper> yall: 等驾驭 glob "*"
<imadper> yall: 等价于
<yall> 刚试了下。确实可以。● cd /home; perl -e 'print <* .*>';
<pylaurent> yall:   你给我的第一个会段错误
<imadper> pylaurent: 不会呀
<yall> pylaurent: 完整源码
<imadper> pylaurent: perl -e "@a = <* .*>;print @a"
<pylaurent> yall:   imadper   home目录下自己的目录里面试试
<imadper> pylaurent: 就是在home里面弄得
<yall> imadper: 在/home和~里都试了，相当正常
<pylaurent> imadper:    在自己的目录下？
<pylaurent> = =。
<pylaurent> na ni...
<yall> 段错误通常都是由于内存有问题而发生的
<pylaurent> 我要么段错误  要么出现刚才贴的错误信息
<imadper> yall: 恩, 越段访问都是....
<yall> imadper: 你重新试下。
<imadper> pylaurent: 段错误, 一般都是自己管理内存的时候才有的问题
<pylaurent> perl -e 'opendir DIR, "."; print while readdir DIR; closedir DIR;';   这句可以用
<imadper> yall: 我的是可以的, pylaurent 的不行
<pylaurent> imadper:    QAQ
<yall> pylaurent: 一般这些问题发生都是随机的。
<pylaurent> yall:   电脑原因？
<yall> pylaurent: 重新试下可能就好了
<imadper> pylaurent: 你的perl有问题了, 删了吧
<yall> pylaurent: 比如内存进水了
<pylaurent> imadper: ....
<pylaurent> ...
<pylaurent> QAQ
<yall> QAQ：啥
<imadper> pylaurent: stack overflow
<pylaurent> imadper:   上面跟我说用opendir
<yall> pylaurent: 你把命令重新执行一下啊
<imadper> pylaurent: 问他们错在哪里, 不是问他们怎么做
<imadper> pylaurent: 你现在 perl -e '@a = <* .*>;print "@a"'
<pylaurent> imadper:   出现刚才的错误信息
<yall> pylaurent: strace perl -e ...
<imadper> pylaurent: yaourt strace
<pylaurent> yall:   0 0.
<pylaurent> yall:   一堆东西
<imadper> pylaurent: 文件名称正常了吗?
<yall> pylaurent: 最后提示啥。把所有输出stdout,stderr贴上来
<pylaurent> imadper:   木有
<imadper> pylaurent: ..
<imadper> pylaurent: 你的perl出问题了
<imadper> pylaurent: pacman -S perl
<imadper> pylaurent: 或者你的内核出bug了, 段管理出问题了
<pylaurent> imadper:   QAQ
<KungFuPanda> 嗨，如何让user ssh 后可以自动运行bash? 我试着建了一个文件.bash_profile 然后在里面 if [-f ~/bashrc]; then  . ~/.bashrc  fi， 不好使
<imadper> pylaurent: igoogle 又不在
<pylaurent> imadper:    一样
<imadper> pylaurent: 那就是你的内核出问题了, yaourt pae
<pylaurent> yall:   贴？
<imadper> pylaurent: 哈哈~
<pylaurent> linux-pae？
<yall> pylaurent: 贴到paste上
<pylaurent> yall:  http://pastebin.com/LZsdtuCT
<yall> pylaurent: 这哪里是SEGV啊
<pylaurent> yall:  ？
<yall> pylaurent: 明明是exit 29
<pylaurent> yall:  贴错了？
<pylaurent> yall:   执行了之后就只有这个
<imadper> pylaurent: 全部? 只有这么点儿...
<pylaurent> imadper:   嗯？
<pylaurent> imadper:    出现在终端上？
<yall> pylaurent: execve("/usr/bin/perl", ["perl", "-e"], [/* 60 vars */]) = 0 #第一行就有问题。你是执行perl -e 啥
<yall> 应该是类似execve("/usr/bin/perl", ["perl", "-e", "@a = <* .*>;print \"@a\""], [/* 98 vars */]) = 0
<pylaurent> execve("/usr/bin/perl", ["perl", "-e", "@a = <* .*>;print \"@a\""], [/* 77 vars */]) = 0  = =。
<pylaurent> 我重贴
<yall> iGoogle: 有人出perl问题
<pylaurent> yall:   http://pastebin.com/YkgY1Pah
<alvin_rxg> perl 用 strace 来调试？？？  - -!
<imadper> pylaurent: 这回算是正常了吧?
<imadper> pylaurent: 文件都扫到了
<pylaurent> imadper:   = =。
<pylaurent> imadper:    一样的backtrace
<pylaurent> imadper:   也不能说一样  差不多
<imadper> pylaurent: ....
<pylaurent> imadper:    我就2G内存  编译= =。pae...  做什么...
<imadper> iGoogle: 神, 搞不定了, 你来吧... cc pylaurent 你再说一次, 跟 iGoogle
<pylaurent> iGoogle:    一个perl脚本，获取一个路径之后输出这个文件夹里面所有的文件  包括点开头的文件   但是在自己的目录下～  会出现错误信息
<pylaurent> iGoogle:   backtrace...  http://pastebin.com/pkSAiSgn
<pylaurent> i
<yall> pylaurent: 咋会有lstat64
<pylaurent> iGoogle:   主要是这么一句   my @files = <.* *>;
<iGoogle> 调试？这我不会。
<pylaurent> yall:    QAQ  我也不清楚
<cfy> iGoogle: ee....
<iGoogle> 我写的东西，没调试过。
<cfy> iGoogle: 值对了。。
<Rayleigh> 求助 我电脑安装双系统 win7+fedora 我想把fedora换成ubuntu 于是很手贱的在win7下直接删除了fedora所在的分区 重启之后发现grub坏了 直接进入grub rescue模式 恢复不能
<cfy> iGoogle: 但是必须从0寄存器i2c连续方式往后读。。。
<iGoogle> 看错误，也不会嘛。 cfy
<iGoogle> .
<cfy> iGoogle: 看不出来！！！！！！
<iGoogle> 啥。说芯片？
<cfy> iGoogle: mma7660
<cfy> iGoogle: 就昨天说的
<iGoogle> 昨天，只说了读tile?
<iGoogle> shake
<Rayleigh> 大家看得到我的问题吗?
<alvin_rxg> Rayleigh: 直接开始装 ubuntu 或者 使用 windows 7 安装光盘恢复
<cfy> iGoogle: 对，
<cfy> iGoogle: 跟shake根本没关系。。。
<cfy> iGoogle: 好像是读的方式问题..
<iGoogle> 那又是？
<Rayleigh> alvin_rxg 从光盘启动 进入了busybox google了一下不知道那个玩意儿怎么用
<cfy> iGoogle: 要读1以后的寄存器
<iGoogle> 你iic的程序，估计有问题吧。
<cfy> iGoogle: 必须从0以后开始读
<iGoogle> ？
<yall> pylaurent: perl -V|head -n1
<cfy> iGoogle: 回寝室了
<alvin_rxg> Rayleigh: 那直接装 ubuntu 吧，简单
<cfy> iGoogle: 以后跟你说
<iGoogle> 好吧
<Rayleigh> alvin_rxg, 问题就是装不了...
<alvin_rxg> Rayleigh: 换个可以装的
<iGoogle> pylaurent: 你去maillist问吧。
<pylaurent> iGoogle:   嗯thx～
<pylaurent> yall:   就一句  Summary of my perl5 (revision 5 version 16 subversion 0) configuration:
 * iGoogle 写Perl，咋重来没出过错误。 lol
<pylaurent>  - -，
<imadper> iGoogle: 因为你的perl有bug, 不会报错...
<yall> pylaurent: 额。perl5.16，这么新
<imadper> yall: 我也是 Summary of my perl5 (revision 5 version 16 subversion 0) configuration:
<imadper>  
<iGoogle> 恩，都不warn的
<Rayleigh> 有没有遇到过grub rescue的情况
<yall> osname=linux, osvers=2.6.39-gentoo-r3-tusooa, archname=x86_64-linux
<iGoogle> 可是啥都正常。 imadper lol
<pylaurent> Rayleigh:    install一下就好了
<imadper> Rayleigh: 你不是要装新系统吗? 那旧系统的grub坏了管他干嘛
<iGoogle> yall: ? tusooa
<yall> 吾这才5.012
<imadper> iGoogle: 是同一个人....
<imadper> yall: 什么系统, 5.014也好多年了八
<iGoogle> yall: 好吧。这nick比兔子的好。
<yall> .
<iGoogle> 5.14吧
<yall> imadper: 践兔
<imadper> yall: 早就可以make新的了把?
<iGoogle> 版本号： 5.14.2-6ubuntu2
<yall> Available versions:  [M]5.8.8-r8 [M]~5.10.1 5.12.3-r1 ~5.12.4 5.12.4-r1 ~5.12.4-r2 [M]~5.14.1 [M]~5.14.1-r1 [M]~5.14.2 ~5.16.0 {berkdb build debug doc elibc_FreeBSD gdbm ithreads perlsuid}
<Rayleigh> sa
<Rayleigh> 刚刚掉线了
<pylaurent1> imadper:    校园网最近老掉线= =。
<Rayleigh> 我电信- -
<pylaurent1> imadper:    还是实验室的稳定  宿舍老掉...
<iGoogle> irc都掉？
<Rayleigh> 看来大家没有遇到过这个问题啊
<pylaurent1> iGoogle:   整个掉了
<iGoogle> 有几十秒的延时允许的哦。
<iGoogle> Rayleigh: grub rescue?
<imadper> Rayleigh: 你都要装新系统了, 旧的grub还修复干嘛?
<iGoogle> 都是grub丢失了，写错了uuid等。live重安装就是。
 * imadper 轩辕剑开始了, 不扯了, 去看了. 今天第一集!
<iGoogle> imadper: 。。。
<iGoogle> 给个啥好片子
<Rayleigh> 是这样 新系统没办法装 live cd启动点击安装直接进入了busybox
<iGoogle> 那先检查磁盘。
<iGoogle> 少用win的分区软件检查
<Rayleigh> 从什么渠道检查磁盘?
<yall> /usr/lib/perl5/5.12.4/x86_64-linux/auto/File/Glob/Glob.so: ELF 64-bit LSB shared object, x86-64, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked, stripped
<iGoogle> live也启动不了？
<iGoogle> 。。
<Rayleigh> 是的
<iGoogle> 没其他机器？
<Rayleigh> 之前的win7直接进不了了 grub坏了
<iGoogle> usb启动可以不
<Rayleigh> 这个没试过 可是我没有U盘
<alvin_rxg> u盘都没…… =.=!
<Rayleigh> ...在学校丢了 没有买
<Rayleigh> 在没有u盘的情况下 有办法修复吗?
<iGoogle> 这是有点棘手，如果live都不启动。换机器检查吧。找同事啥的
<iGoogle> wubi启动iso?
 * Cherrot liveCD竟然都启动不了
<Rayleigh> 进不去win7 没法wubi
<Cherrot> Rayleigh: 是CD？
<Rayleigh> 是的
<Rayleigh> 因为没有备份 所以有好久以前申请的8.04
<alvin_rxg> 804... ~_~
<iGoogle> nnnnd 啥。 8.04
<Cherrot> Rayleigh: 怎么个启动不了？ 不是可盘时没有设置bootable吧
 * Cherrot 8.04 .................................................................
<iGoogle> 你还是下载一个新的吧。12.04
<Cherrot> 拍卖了吧。。。
<Rayleigh> 我珍藏~
<iGoogle> 砸了
<iGoogle> lol
<alvin_rxg> Rayleigh: 让同学帮忙下载个新的 1204， 刻盘或者 dd到u盘
<iGoogle> 珍藏，还是可以。
<Rayleigh> 是这样 我启动 然后error: no such partition
<Rayleigh> entering rescue mode
<iGoogle> 8.04，记得就是那黑黢黢的字体的时代。
<iGoogle> 就是分区不对嘛。说了
<Cherrot> iGoogle: 神是从6.04的年代开始的吧？
<Rayleigh> 好吧其实是7.10.......
<iGoogle> 格式化过。或者其他情况，uuid没了。
<Rayleigh> 如果按照这个节奏 就算下1204也是进入busybox模式呀
<iGoogle> Cherrot: 6.10吧。
<iGoogle> 不太记得。05年哦。那是5.10?
<Rayleigh> 07年10月
<Cherrot> iGoogle: 好古老的年代了 。。。
<iGoogle> 我崽崽出生那年啊。
<Cherrot> Rayleigh: 你身边没有其他机器刻录一张新CD了哈
<alvin_rxg> 1204刚装完，还没啥 daemon 的，启动后，屏幕闪两下，直接是 tty 了……
<Rayleigh> 那年我才念初三 多遥远啊......
<Cherrot> iGoogle: 啊列！ 不……不会吧！  少年daddy？
<iGoogle> Rayleigh: 哦。hoho
<iGoogle> Cherrot: 小乖乖。
<Rayleigh> Cherrot 没有空CD....
<Rayleigh> 今晚电脑算是废了......
<alvin_rxg> 没 cd 就用 u盘
<Cherrot> Rayleigh: 随便找个能启动的介质，修复硬盘分区表吧……
<Rayleigh> U盘也没有...
<Cherrot> Rayleigh: Win也好 Linux也罢……
<iGoogle> 还可以pxe启动。只是你估计没有种子。
<Rayleigh> 我特么就没有启动的介质...
<Rayleigh> TT
<Rayleigh> pxe是啥呀
<alvin_rxg> 移动硬盘也行
<iGoogle> 主板启动那种
<alvin_rxg> mp3播放器也行
<iGoogle> 网络的。
<alvin_rxg> mp4也可以
<iGoogle> alvin_rxg: 思路不错。
<alvin_rxg> ～——～
<iGoogle> iphone直接上。
<iGoogle> lol
<iGoogle> 额iphone没u盘
 * Cherrot 总之是插USB的东东都试一把好了  哪怕是TF卡 SD卡……
<iGoogle> 我没这破手机。不知道了。
<Rayleigh> 我倒是有台ipod classic
<\b> alvin_rxg:  果然有乃信
<alvin_rxg> \b: 乃信？
<\b> alvin_rxg:  余两封，尔三封
<Rayleigh> 是可以在不破坏资料的情况下把设备当作引导的介质?
<alvin_rxg> \b: 都银行的吧，都扔了。
<iGoogle> 这新人类语言
<\b> alvin_rxg: 尔四封
<iGoogle> Rayleigh: 基本可以
<alvin_rxg> \b: 扔了算了…
<Rayleigh> 今晚弄不好我不睡觉了TT
<iGoogle> \b: ...
<\b> iGoogle:  ...
<alvin_rxg> 肆封
<iGoogle> Rayleigh: ..
<Rayleigh> 先去下一个1204
<alvin_rxg> Rayleigh: 然后再去买个u盘
<\b> alvin_rxg: 看样子，四封都是 db 的
<alvin_rxg> \b: 哦，我没修改那地址，好久没动了。
<iGoogle> Promoted by American Express 这啥意思？广告？
<Rayleigh> 我可以用MP4
<Cherrot> Rayleigh: 还是早睡早起买个U盘吧  这玩意儿你去垃圾堆里扒扒都能扒到了
 * Cherrot BTW,神的真实年龄深不可测。。。
<Rayleigh> Cherrot 是在说我吗...
<Cherrot> Rayleigh: 除非你逆天了 :D iGoogle
<Rayleigh> 19岁的少年把弄ubuntu很奇怪吗- -
<iGoogle> qq.ip138.com/weather 居然死掉了。nnnnd
<\b> alvin_rxg:  如果你同意的话，我可以这样：把每封信取出来， 都装到一个信封里，帖张 50  的邮票寄回 hannover
<Cherrot> Rayleigh: 误会了 神是 iGoogle
<Rayleigh> 大家用什么上IRC?
<alvin_rxg> \b: 不要了……都那么长时间了…
<Rayleigh> Cherrot, 这么碉堡的名字 25+-5吧
<Cherrot> Rayleigh: 05年就有baby的话……
<Rayleigh> 这......那就要40了吧
<imadper> iGoogle: 你要什么片子~
<Rayleigh> xchat?
 * Cherrot bye :)
<yuoni> 大家好
<imadper> hi
<yuoni> 我的ubuntu one怎麼安裝不上呢？
<iGoogle> imadper: 科幻，惊险，or 动画
<iGoogle> yuoni: 啥系统版本
<Rayleigh> 第3次掉线...
<KungFuPanda> 有人能告诉我的ip cloak 吗？
<yuoni> 12.04
<imadper> iGoogle: 呵呵~惊险? 神崽不怕?
<iGoogle> 我看嘛
<imadper> iGoogle: mib 1 2 行不?
<iGoogle> 这啥
<imadper> iGoogle: man in black
<iGoogle> 分级？
<imadper> iGoogle: 5+估计
<iGoogle> 黑衣人？
<imadper> iGoogle: 外星人而已, 戏剧
<Rayleigh> 我是不是错过了什么...
<imadper> iGoogle: 恩, 喜剧 黑衣人
<iGoogle> 那烂片。不看
<iGoogle> 太烂了
<imadper> iGoogle: ....
<yuoni> 我的ubuntu one 安裝過程中提示輸入密碼輸入完後彈出崩潰按鈕
<imadper> iGoogle: 星际迷航?
<Rayleigh> 大家有没有用过ubuntu以外的Linux
<imadper> Rayleigh: 比如?
<iGoogle> 其实，看过一个刺杀的片子，就是分角色回放场景的。
<Rayleigh> imadper, fedora 我就是用不惯想改回ubuntu
<yuoni> 我覺得這些都差不多
<imadper> iGoogle: 恐怖油轮, 看不? 剧情安排的很好, 不是恐怖片, 最多算惊悚
<yuoni> 通了一個基本都差不多了
<iGoogle> 额。剧情好的当然可以
<imadper> iGoogle: 哦, 对了, 有个我看了之后觉得非常好的片子, 万能钥匙!!!!
<iGoogle> 我去看介绍
<imadper> iGoogle: 等我给你找种子
<iGoogle> 好啊
<Rayleigh> 恐怖游轮看得我头大
<imadper> iGoogle: 喵的, 看了介绍再看电影还有毛意思!
<Rayleigh> 不过确实挺好看
<imadper> iGoogle: 六维的种子你能下载吗?
<iGoogle> 恐怖油轮，剧情也老套。只是看导演水平了。
<Rayleigh> iGoogle, 这剧情不算老套了吧
<iGoogle> 只能下v4的tracker
<imadper> iGoogle: ... 之前给你的你都能下载吗?
<iGoogle> 都下了，全v4的tracker，但是是v6的peer
<imadper> iGoogle: 其实现在我也没有ipv6了..
<iGoogle> 我知道。一起试试吧
<iGoogle> 万能钥匙，这纯恐怖片吧。
<imadper> iGoogle: 真不是~
<iGoogle> 看剧照。以为
<imadper> iGoogle: 绝对的悬疑片~
<Rayleigh> 在grub rescue下 我ls所有的分区都损坏了 何解
<imadper> Rayleigh: mbr的后64k有问题? 可以扫回来的
<Rayleigh> 没有mbr
<iGoogle> 刺杀据点 Vantage Point (2008)
<Rayleigh> 没办法进win7
<iGoogle> 上次是看的这
<imadper> Rayleigh: 你的硬盘没有第一块儿?
<imadper> iGoogle: 没看过....
<pylaurent1> 。。。
<honspace> = =
<iGoogle> 反复的角色视角重放
<honspace> 这里是中国？
<iGoogle> honspace: 这里是网络
<honspace>     我擦
<honspace>    终于看到中国话了
<iGoogle> archl: http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=380134
<Rayleigh> <Rayleigh> 没办法进win7
<honspace>   。。。。。
<archl> iGoogle: 狗狗？
<imadper> iGoogle: 查邮件吧, 神~ 你的01gmail那个
<archl> 爱狗狗
<iGoogle> 。在家
<Rayleigh> imadper, 我没办法进win7所以没有mbr
<honspace> 开什么玩笑  没有MBR
<honspace>  ？
<iGoogle> 8个邮箱。你专门调那不是的。 imadper lol
<imadper> Rayleigh: mbr指的是你的硬盘上的第一块儿...
<imadper> iGoogle: 咩? 什么叫不是的? 那个不是你的?
<igogl> 又来了
<honspace>  = = 你们是一个人？
<imadper> iGoogle: 那给你哪个邮箱发? 163那个?
<Rayleigh> .......我理解错了
<imadper> Rayleigh: 除非你的电脑没有硬盘...
<iGoogle> imadper: 我web收了。没关系
<igogl> 聊什么呢？
<Rayleigh> hd0,msdos1之类的
<imadper> iGoogle: 你没收01的mutt?
<iGoogle> 完蛋，一个都连不上
<iGoogle> 不mutt
<imadper> iGoogle: 你之前不是在单位链接的吗?
<Rayleigh> 一共四个 在grub rescue下一个都不能访问
<igogl> 我现在就是把ubuntu安装在U盘里面的
<igogl> 完全安装
<honspace>  =  =  u盘。。。
<iGoogle> 现在在家嘛
<igogl> 是的
<honspace>    慢得要死吧。。。
<imadper> iGoogle: vnc过去?
<igogl> slc的U盘
<igogl> 速度还行
<iGoogle> 没。
<honspace>    噢噢
<Rayleigh> 我觉得大家应该没有遇到过grub rescue...
<igogl> 没有感觉太慢
<igogl> 我遇到过啊
<pylaurent1> imadper:   在家能用ipv6？
<imadper> Rayleigh: 这里基本所有人都遇到过
<igogl> 我遇到过grub rescue.
<imadper> pylaurent1: 我的ssh支持ipv6好不好
<Rayleigh> 那大家可否提供一个解决方法
<pylaurent1> Rayleigh:    遇到过一次   不过用live CD 装一下就好了
<iGoogle> 打仗算了。
<imadper> Rayleigh: 为什么要修呢? 你不是直接要装新系统了吗?
<pylaurent1> imadper:   能用ipv6？
<imadper> pylaurent1: 是呀
<Rayleigh> pylaurent1, 我试过用live cd 老款的 没办法进入
<igogl> 你要知道 你安装的磁盘是哪个？
<pylaurent1> imadper:    QAQ
<Rayleigh> imadper, 是呀 没有办法
<pylaurent1> imadper:    要是我回家了就不能用了
<pylaurent1> imadper:   没片看了
<imadper> Rayleigh: 就算你没有硬盘, 都可以用 live-cd 进入, 何况只是mbr坏了
<Rayleigh> igogl, 我ls了每一个出现的磁盘 都显示no such partition
<imadper> pylaurent1: 现在下载好100个g, 我就是这么干的
<pylaurent1> Rayleigh:    mbr坏了  用 pe就能修复呀
<Rayleigh> imadper, 我用live cd就会进入busybox 那是什么东西
<imadper> Rayleigh: 你的livecd有问题
<Rayleigh> pylaurent1, 我的手头没有修复光碟
<pylaurent1> Rayleigh:   你刻一个正版的win  安装的时候选择修复就好了
<Rayleigh> imadper, 7.10版本 当然有问题了...
<imadper> Rayleigh: 跟版本有个毛关系
<Rayleigh> imadper, 遇到过busybox吗
<Rayleigh> 我不知道那是什么东西
<imadper> Rayleigh: 一个基本的linux工具箱
<Rayleigh> 有办法修复grub吗
<imadper> Rayleigh: 做一个新的live cd, 或者直接安装你想要的系统, 覆盖mbr
<Rayleigh> 我刚下好1204 我试着用U盘装
<igogl> 可以修复的
<imadper> Rayleigh: grub不读了, 不是手动能修复的, 本来就应该用工具修复
<pylaurent1> imadper:   mbr覆盖掉会有问题貌似...
<Rayleigh> imadper, 好的 我有一台MP4 可以在不改变原来的数据的情况下把他当作引导吗
<pylaurent1> Rayleigh:    = =。为什么不用U盘...
<Rayleigh> pylaurent1, 我没有U盘- -
<Rayleigh> 好吧我有一个
<igogl> grub rescue >set root=(hd0,X) #设置文件路径 grub rescue >set prefix=(hd0,X)/boot/grub ＃rub rescue> insmod normal     rescue grub> normal
<igogl> 这样试试
<imadper> pylaurent1: 什么问题?
<imadper> Rayleigh: 可以, 要软件. 我都是直接dd过去
<Rayleigh> 我试试
<pylaurent1> imadper:    = =。嗯其实我也不知道
<imadper> pylaurent1: 会有个毛问题
<pylaurent1> ima
<pylaurent1> imadper:  = =。
<\b> alvin_rxg:  昨天看了 bourne 三歩曲。
<alvin_rxg> \b: 昨天没编译成 dcpp
<\b> alvin_rxg: 继续上  dcpp 补电影去
<alvin_rxg> x_X
<\b> alvin_rxg:  你不是 debian 吗，怎么还要编译...
<alvin_rxg> 有现成的？ 我只看到源码……
<\b> alvin_rxg:  源里不就有吗?
<\b> alvin_rxg:  也许源里叫 dc++
<alvin_rxg> \b: ............
<alvin_rxg> 一直以为这些东西 debian 里是没有的
<\b> .....
<\b> alvin_rxg: 看到一部  the  weatherman ，笼子先生的
<\b>  /kick gebjgd's ass
<alvin_rxg> \b: 这个是么？ http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=QUktjGMF
<alvin_rxg> \b: 连接上了，但似乎不会用。。
<pylaurent1> 我...是不是...又...掉线了...= =。
<\b> alvin_rxg: 可能是吧， 不像 411
<pylaurent1> 嗯可以发= =。
<\b> alvin_rxg:   还真是 411
<igogl> hello
<alvin_rxg> \b: http://uploadpie.com/NRD6b
<pylaurent1> imadper:    明天军训要会操啊！！！
<\b> alvin_rxg: 那就对了
<\b> alvin_rxg:  也许你要改个名字
<\b> alvin_rxg: 我们这里取名字要加前缀的
<alvin_rxg> \b: 哦……
<\b> alvin_rxg: 否则连不上
<Rayleigh> U盘引导进了1204 好感动TT.........
<alvin_rxg> \b: 出来了
<alvin_rxg> \b: 我是直接可以下载了啊，没说也得共享多少的…
<\b> alvin_rxg: 有几人?
<alvin_rxg> \b: 2...
<alvin_rxg> \b: 一个我， 一个 server
<\b> ....
<\b> alvin_rxg: server 上有几 TB?
<alvin_rxg> \b: 3.3
<imadper> pylaurent1: 无压力
<imadper> hamo: 还不睡, baidu那么压迫员工....
<hamo> imadper ...
<imadper> hamo: 你们几点上班?~
<igogl> 有没有其他 聊天室？
<hamo> 我一般10点到
<imadper> hamo: 这么晚.. 也是不规定时间的?
<hamo> 嗯，IT公司基本都这样
<imadper> 那不去行不行, hamo
<adam8157> hamo: 啥工作态度哦!
<hamo> adam8157  你还不如我呢
<adam8157> hamo: 扯
<hamo> imadper 不去当然不行
<imadper> hamo: 去翻log, 有个 adam起完的记录, 貌似不止一个
<imadper> s/完/晚/g
<hamo> imadper  他还各种WFH..等你去了你就知道了，所谓WFH跟翘班差不多
<imadper> hamo: 去踢球, 打羽毛球, 打台球?
<adam8157> hamo: 滚粗
<hamo> adam8157  看看看看，人民群众的眼睛是雪亮的
<adam8157> imadper: 下周一要开始游泳了
<imadper> adam8157: 公司租的还是自己去?
<adam8157> imadper: 公司
<imadper> adam8157: 给力, 实习生有吗?
<adam8157> imadper: 可以
<imadper> adam8157: 游泳的话, 能带女朋友吗?~
<imadper> adam8157: 算了还是, 带过去之后估计都是男的...
<adam8157> imadper: ... 上班时间去游泳 还带女朋友?
<imadper> adam8157: 随便问问~
<adam8157> imadper: 公共泳池...
<igogl> 话说 linux下的YUNIO网盘真心不错，win下，手机，ubuntu正真的跨平台，顺带推广地址：）
<imadper> adam8157: 哦
<igogl> http://www.yun.io/index/url/code/914d843a2e3e1d4a
<imadper> igogl: io这个域名是哪儿的?
<imadper> igogl: 这都能被找到... 仅次于所罗门群岛了..
<yuoni> 呵呵   帮忙推广了   好软件多推广我也赚点空间
<yuoni> 怎么都退出了？该休息了？
<yuoni> 怎么让小企鹅输入法的窗口调小啊？
<\b> alvin_rxg: 嘿，学了一个词 : Kamelhuf
<alvin_rxg> \b: kamel + huf ?
<\b> alvin_rxg: google
<\b> alvin_rxg: 最好 google 图片
<alvin_rxg> 呃
<alvin_rxg> \b: 哦…… =.=
<yuoni> ？
<yuoni> 安装了yunio怎么打不开啊?
<yuoni> 有没有其他频道啊
<rayleigh> 用上1204了 好开心～
<yuoni> 1204的ubuntu one能用吗?
<tonghuix> kk, hi
<tonghuix> kk, 吃了么
<\b> 烧饭去
<\b> alvin_rxg:  你现在和小酱同居?
 * knownbad @@~
<\b> alvin_rxg:  一个晩上看三部，真累
<\b> alvin_rxg: 现在开始看 cube 三歩曲
<m0ugly> 你的意思是电影吗？
<\b> 是
<\b> m0ugly:
<m0ugly> 啊
<m0ugly> 你喜欢了吗？
<\b> 刚开始看
<\b> 第一部
<m0ugly> 我只喜欢第一部
<m0ugly> 第儿部很坏
<\b> ;)
<m0ugly> 地二部 *
<m0ugly> 啊！！！！！
<m0ugly> 第二部
<\b> 开始看第二部
<Patrick_DJ> ls
<Patrick_DJ> good morning, everyone
<Patrick_DJ> Hello~
#ubuntu-cn 2012-07-07
<Patrick_DJ> anyone alive?
<m0ugly> Patrick_DJ, 我在这里
<m0ugly> 你要求什么呢？
<Patrick_DJ> m0ugly: faint. Chinese display fail in my xterm, like this: \u4f60\u8981\u6c42\u4ec0\u4e48\u5462
<m0ugly> it's a coding problem obviously
<m0ugly> those are unicode code numbers
<m0ugly> change your locale and your terminal display settings
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac372519
<whi5key> 有人用i3
<whi5key> 么
<cfy> 刚才谁叫我？
<whi5key> 标题栏的字体咋搞吖
<jiero> whi5key: 和定义主题的文件有关。
<ercvi>  蓝晶的书果然是每本比烂尾
<jogetwoo> hi
<cfy> imadper: T_T
<jiero> cfy: ，。
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: !time
<bakerCN> quit
<roylez_> cfy: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac371570
<jiero> roylez_ 主席好，我还是带奶粉。不过是我妈要。
<Mayaer> roylez_: 主席好
<roylez_> jiero: ...
<Mayaer> jiero: 好久不见啊~
<roylez_> jiero: 那你就自己带吧
<jiero> Mayaer: 诶，前几天不是才见么。
<Mayaer> jiero: 我木有见到你啊。。  你啥时候回来
<archl> 一样的啊
<Mayaer> archl: 酱紫！！
<Mayaer> CyrusYzGTt: 乃干啥呢~
<archl> Mayaer: 8月初
<Mayaer> archl: 哦哦  这样啊。。 回来就不回去了？
<archl> Mayaer: 恩
<Mayaer> archl: 酱紫。。。 回来相亲啊~
<byzantium> 大家好
<archl> Mayaer: 呀。对这个没什么兴趣。。。
<byzantium> 谁有 Process Expleror 的源代码
<Mayaer> archl: 好吧  你家是哪里
<yuoni> hello
<yuoni> 刚期货粗昂
<jogetwoo> 系统有毛病了
<yuoni> 好像用ubuntu几天系统不出问题不正常似的
<jogetwoo> Message from syslogd@jogetwoo at Jun  7 12:19:13 ...
<jogetwoo>  kernel:[ 7104.659290] Disabling IRQ #16   这是怎么回事啊？没插拔硬件啊
<yuoni> 现在是不是国内用irc的大多数人都在这?
<jogetwoo> syslogd@jogetwoo 消息出来后，系统狂慢，我是i72600没k 8G骇客神条 ，，谁知道怎么回事呢
<byzantium> 有人会C++不？？
<byzantium> 问一下在一个类中为啥定义很多typedef???
<amesists> typedef就是为了方便点嘛
<byzantium> 没有其他的用处？？
<amesists> 就是别名
<roylez_> archl: 你也好基佬？
<imadper> cfy`: 怎么了?我给我老爸刷机, 刷坏了...
<imadper> cfy`: 我才是悲剧
<cfy`> imadper: 我的虚拟机坏了。。。
<cfy`> imadper: 万幸的是，数据拷出来了。。。
<imadper> cfy`: 那你这算个毛问题
<imadper> cfy`: 我老爸的手机被我给刷坏了...
<imadper> cfy`: 算了,  先去吃饭...
<cfy`> imadper: .....
<cfy`> imadper: 嗯。。
<cfy`> imadper: 不是阿。。。我在虚拟机下开发的。。
<imadper> cfy`: ... 再装一个环境了~  我都不一定能修好手机..
<cfy`> imadper: ....
<cfy`> imadper: 那，还是你更悲剧。。
<imadper> 是呀, 砖了...
<imadper> 算了, 去吃饭, 他们都在等我
<cfy`> imadper: 嗯，bye
<Patrick_DJ> 大家好啊～
<Patrick_DJ> anyone?
<byzantium> 模板类中的 typedef 相当于初始化吗？
<amesists> 就是别名而已，
<amesists> 你把那句代码发一下
<byzantium> template<typename object, typename aim> class dese: public desebase{ typedef se<object> se_; typedef me<aim> me_;  dese(void){}  virtual ~dese(void){}}
<byzantium> }
<byzantium> amesists, 还在吗？
<maplebeats> 有人遇见到arch失去响应，相当于死机的吗？
<whi5key> ls
<elliot__> hi all
<elliot__> hi all
<qinglingquan> m0ugly: :)你好
<m0ugly>  你好
<m0ugly> 你是emacs的用户吗？
<qinglingquan> 是
<m0ugly> 我也是
<m0ugly> 你从什么时候用emacs?
<qinglingquan> 恩，刚才在#emacs看到了。用了有段时间了。
<pyLemon> 我也是 emacs用户
<pyLemon> 呵呵
<pyLemon> 我用了1年多 你们呢？
<m0ugly> 我用7年多
<pyLemon> wow...
<m0ugly> 从大学的时候
<qinglingquan> 那你用的时间是挺长的了！
<pyLemon> 估计以后我也不会换其他的编辑器用了  emacs 习惯了太方便了
<qinglingquan> m0ugly: 致敬！
<pyLemon> m0ugly: 你遇到过 emacs 占用100% cpu的问题过么？
<m0ugly> 没有
<pyLemon> 哦。 每次都是突然出现 不知道原因 唉
<qinglingquan> 那个是cedet以前导致的？我没遇到过。
<pyLemon> 我升级24.1了 现在好像没出现这个问题了
<qinglingquan> pyLemon: elpa用着感觉如何？
<pyLemon> 没什么感觉 呵呵
<pyLemon> 加了一大堆自定义的配置以后 版本升级 感觉不到差异
<qinglingquan> 我一直用的23
<zien> 请问有中国人吗
<zien> hello
<zien> who  can speek chinese?
<zien> hello everyone
<Mayaer> zien: hello~
<zien> are you chinese?
<zien> hi  where are you ?
<Mayaer> zien: yep~   aren't you?
<Mayaer> zien: ShanDong  ^_^
<zien> can you speek chinese?
<zien> 可以打中文吗
<zien> 打英语好累  我英语很烂
<zien> 你山东的？
<zien> 我陕西
<iamaichao> hi all
<zien> can you speek chinese?
<iamaichao> i have encountered a problem while install jre on my xubuntu 12.04..
<iamaichao> zien: sorry i have not installed ibus or scim yet
<zien> why not   Ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<Mayaer> zien: 没人规定要打英文啊。。
<zien> jp gqx
<Mayaer> zien: 你聊天室逛多了吧。。 ^_^
<zien> 晕死
<zien> 你山东哪里的啊
<zien> 我是陕西西安的
<Mayaer> zien: 威海
<zien> 玩UBUNTU  不太久
<zien> 有很多问题
<zien> 哈
<zien> 威海啊
<zien> 我去过
<zien> 呆过半年多
<Mayaer> ( ⊙o⊙ )哇  西安~   向往已久
<Mayaer> zien: 奥~   感觉怎么样~
<zien> 打中文爽多了
<zien> 你不知道
<Mayaer> adam8157_away: 当叔  当叔~
<zien> 我英文烂的要死
<Mayaer> zien: 在国外？
<zien> 没啊
<zien> 我在西安啊
<zien> 刚玩UBUNTU不久
<zien> 感觉里面没什么聊天软件
<Mayaer> - -
<Mayaer> pidgin一个不就够了么。。
<zien> 没用过
<zien> 是在软件中心里面搜索吗？
<zien> 现在只弄了个QQ
<zien> 你说的这个PIDGIN是个什么软件啊
<farfatfay> 一个多协议的im
<Guest22880> ni hao
<elliot__> hi
<elliot__> 有没有用mysql的同学？
<elliot__> 想请教下有没有不通过拷贝文件的方式把mysql数据库从一台机器迁移到另一台机器
<qinglingquan>  elliot__: 数据库导出，然后导入？
<elliot__> qinglingquan, 你是说mysqldump吗？
<gebjgd> debian 为毛自动启动fcitx还配置不正确读取？
<elliot__> qinglingquan, mysqldump -u root -p mydb > /home/mydb.sql,然后把mysql拷贝到另一台机器上对吧？
<elliot__> 这个方法可以，但是有没有直接在两个机器的mysql进行传输的方法呢？
<elliot__> qinglingquan, 数据量比较大，导入导出比较慢，还是多谢你了。
<qinglingquan> elliot__: 如果mysql版本一样那你就直接数据库吧。
<whi5key> i3果然很爽啊
<elliot__> qinglingquan, 版本是一样的，但是我不知到该怎么直接传 :(
<qinglingquan> elliot__: 就迁移一次，还是你要做备份？
<elliot__> qinglingquan, 只是传输过来，使得两台机器的mysql里都有这样的数据库。
<gebjgd> elliot__: HA
<gebjgd> elliot__: drbd
<elliot__> qinglingquan, 能更清楚点吗？
<qinglingquan> elliot__: gebjgd 给你方案了
<elliot__> qinglingquan, 好，我去google一下
<elliot__> gebjgd, 3q much
<jogetwoo> :-*
<jogetwoo> :-/
<whi5key> loooooool
<jogetwoo> 0:-)
<jogetwoo> 为什么没人说话尼
 * \b 采购去
<zq> ubuntu 怎么宽带拨号啊？
<jogetwoo> 没人理我们，我给你说
<jogetwoo> sudo pppoeconf 设置 adsl
<jogetwoo> :-)
<farfatfay> ubuntu不是有图形化的网络设置么
<jogetwoo> 那个麻烦 pppoeconf 设置 adsl 直接 pon dsl-provider 拨号
<jogetwoo> o:-)
<jogetwoo> 有个机器人聊聊也行啊
<farfatfay> 周末都出去现充了吧
<jogetwoo> farfatfay 你挺好，对了，你不是机器人吧？:-D
<farfatfay> 你猜
<jogetwoo> 我倒，上回那个机器人也让我猜
<jogetwoo> 你的马甲申请的吗
<jogetwoo> 我在ubuntu中文论坛有个帖子您看看，有解吗 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=124&t=380200
<jogetwoo> :-)
<jogetwoo> o:-)
<jogetwoo> 都睡着了吗？朋友们，说说话啊
<StarBrilliant> 都睡着了吗？朋友们，说说话啊
<slucx> 都睡着了吗？朋友们，说说话啊
<whi5key>  _  _  ___  _     _     ___
<whi5key> | || || __|| |   | |   / _ \
<whi5key> | __ || _| | |__ | |__| (_) |
<whi5key> |_||_||___||____||____|\___/
<whi5key> 你俩都没事干啊
<StarBrilliant> 拜托不要发字符画，我这边字体不是等宽字体……看起来就是乱码
<whi5key> 哦
<StarBrilliant> 你不要认为所有人都用irssi……xchat之类的就不等宽，看字符画很费劲
<whi5key> i3 和irssi hotkey冲突了 好蛋疼
<StarBrilliant> 都睡着了吗？朋友们，说说话啊
<slucx> 都睡着了吗？朋友们，说说话啊
<whi5key> 。。  你不是机器人吧
<slucx> 。。  你不是机器人吧
<whi5key> 机器人无误了
<StarBrilliant> 你猜
<StarBrilliant> 你猜
<slucx> 你猜
<StarBrilliant> 然后呢
<whi5key> 我了个去 竟然调戏我
<StarBrilliant> 然后呢
<slucx>  然后呢
<StarBrilliant> 然后呢
<slucx>  然后呢
<jogetwoo> 都猜什么呢
<jogetwoo> :-*
<slucx> jogetwoo (你 猜)
<jogetwoo> 猜什么呢？
<whi5key> 猜你妹啊
<jogetwoo> lumpy_wx@221.5.81.158
<jogetwoo> 是这个吗
<slucx> 汗
 * slucx 不好玩，走了
<jogetwoo> whi5key@49.81.207.6好玩马
<zodiac1111> 请问有人用过libx264这个库吗？ 我想把一系列图片编码成h264格式的视频 应该怎么做？
<jogetwoo> ffmpeg 编译＋libx264
<jogetwoo> git clone git://git.videolan.org/x264.git x264
<StarBrilliant> ffmpeg可以，网上面有一篇文章说这个的
<StarBrilliant> ffmpeg可以调用x264
<jogetwoo> ./configure --prefix=/usr --enable-shared
<zodiac1111> 我想在有 libx264.so 和 x264.h 想调用库函数
<jogetwoo> php也行
<jogetwoo> c调用阿
<zodiac1111> 对于各个库函数的具体用法不太清楚  恩 c
<hamo_notail> roylez_: 基席...
<roylez_> hamo_notail: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac373165
<zodiac1111> - -
<hamo_notail> roylez_: 以后咱也去黑非你莫属....lol
<roylez_> hamo_notail: 先炼成包龙星的那口才再去吧
<hamo_notail> roylez_: 这才是TMD真正牛逼的高级黑
<adam8157> roylez_: hamo_notail 我今天还没吃饭呢...
<roylez_> adam8157: 玩儿蛋去了？
<hamo_notail> adam8157: ...
<adam8157> roylez_: 睡觉来着.. 平时工作忙, 好不容易有个周末啊
<hamo_notail> adam8157: 工作忙...
<adam8157> hamo_notail: 恩纳
<roylez_> hamo_notail: 看看人家，懒得理所当然的
<hamo_notail> roylez_: 说他工作忙他都懒得跟我解释...
<adam8157> 晚上吃啥是个问题
<roylez_> hamo_notail: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac371249
<Mayaer> adam8157 当叔 还没吃呐
<adam8157> Mayaer: 是啊...
<adam8157> Mayaer: 你qi的mo?
<Mayaer> adam8157还me qi
<adam8157> Mayaer: shang hu qi de mo?
<alvin_rxg> adam8157: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *vx?@x*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com 謝謝！
<Mayaer> adam8157 哈哈哈
<Mayaer> 人家都是粤语 用这种形式  你倒好  这么说荣成话
<Mayaer> 尚湖啊  忘了。。
<Mayaer> 哦哦  片汤~  真好哈~
<ayaka> jogetwoo,  我看到帖子了 paste cat /proc/interrupt
<adam8157> Mayaer: wo ye siang ha
<alvin_rxg> adam8157: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *UQUaJxWr*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com 謝謝！
<Mayaer> 北京没有嘛？
<jogetwoo> 哦谢谢ayaka:
<adam8157> Mayaer: mai you
<Mayaer> adam8157  ╮(╯▽╰)╭
<jogetwoo> 让我发 paste cat /proc/interrupt 配置信息吗
<ayaka> paste=è´´
<jogetwoo> ayaka: 让我发 paste cat /proc/interrupt 配置信息吗
<ayaka> jogetwoo, 贴出来阿
<jogetwoo> 我贴论坛了
<Mayaer> adam8157  那你在北京都吃啥啊
<adam8157> Mayaer: 凑fu
<adam8157> Mayaer: 凑fe
<Mayaer> 可怜的孩子。。
<adam8157> Mayaer: 是啊 555
<Mayaer> 你啥时候回家 ~
<Mayaer> 还有还有  今天早晨吃的地豆饼
<adam8157> Mayaer: 地豆饼?
<Mayaer> 有人知道地豆是啥不~
<Mayaer> 你也不知？？？
<adam8157> Mayaer: 国庆回家, 正好开海了. lol
<adam8157> Mayaer: 可能叫法不同
<Mayaer> adam8157  哈哈 想吃海鲜啊
<Mayaer> 就是土豆啊 。。。
<adam8157> Mayaer: 地蛋子啊...
<Mayaer> adam8157刚才苏州朋友还问我 你暑假来了我拿什么伺候你
<adam8157> hamo_notail: 你等会儿吃啥
<roylez_> http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac369313  标题能有4个关键字...
<hamo_notail> adam8157: 不知道那
<adam8157> hamo_notail: sigh...
<adam8157> hamo_notail: 7:30还有课..
 * adam8157 dinner
<alvin_rxg> http://www.google.com
<alvin_rxg> kk: out of job?
<iamelliot> hi all
<pswz-zhangy> 有个关于bash脚本的问题， http://code.bulix.org/tjhgeh-81814， 目的是实现同步ubuntu的源， 但是因为我这个机器下载只有500kb， 所以有时候一天同步不完， 所以我加了一个锁， 但是现在有个问题， 就是如果第一个rsync超时退出后， 整个脚本就会随之退出， 导致后边删除锁文件的语句不能执行， 我想请问一下如何在一个语句出错å
<iamelliot> 大家好，我用Mysql时遇到了一个问题，http://imagebin.org/219830
<alvin_rxg> www.google.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: Google (@ google.de)
<alvin_rxg> http://www.baidu.com
<alvin_rxg> 嗯……
<alvin_rxg> http://www.baidu.com
<alvin_rxg> http://www.baidu.com
<alvin_rxg> http://www.baidu.com  ...
<alvin_rxg> http://www.baidu.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: 百度一下，你就知道 (@ baidu.com)
<alvin_rxg> ok ok, i know
<Patrick_DJ> ?
<alvin_test> www.ubuntu.org.cn
<alvin_rxg> Title: Home | Ubuntu (@ ubuntu.org.cn)
<alvin_test> http://www.douban.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: 豆瓣 (@ douban.com)
<\b> alvin_rxg: 你有 amazon 帐号吗
<\b> alvin_rxg: 我想用公司给的 amazon 券买东西，发现还差  0,38€ ....
<\b> alvin_rxg: 你也知道我的 paypal 注册时候，密码出了点问题
<alvin_rxg> x_X
<alvin_rxg> \b: 怎么
<\b> alvin_rxg: 能不能转我 0,38€ 的帐 :P
<\b> alvin_rxg: 如果有 paypal 的话
<\b> alvin_rxg: 否则我问问大许，他肯定有
<alvin_rxg> \b: 帐号
<\b> alvin_rxg: 说错了， 不是 paypal
<\b> alvin_rxg: 是 amazon
<alvin_rxg> x_X
<\b> alvin_rxg: paypal 我的密码出了点问题。 到现在一直没注册成功
<alvin_rxg> \b: amazon 里没钱的吧
<\b> alvin_rxg: 不晓得。我先看看怎么弄
<\b> alvin_rxg: 好像能直接 bankeinzug
<alvin_rxg> \b: 是可以的
<\b> alvin_rxg: 怎么看这娃的 negativ 记录? http://www.amazon.de/gp/aag/main?ie=UTF8&asin=B00004RFRU&isAmazonFulfilled=0&isCBA=&marketplaceID=A1PA6795UKMFR9&seller=A1HQ6O59377EUQ
<alvin_rxg> \b: 右边的 feedback ？ http://www.amazon.de/gp/aag/details/ref=aag_m_fb?ie=UTF8&asin=B00004RFRU&isAmazonFulfilled=0&isCBA=&marketplaceID=A1PA6795UKMFR9&seller=A1HQ6O59377EUQ
<\b> alvin_rxg:  能不能过滤出  negativ 的?
<\b> alvin_rxg: 我看到只有 4/5 的两个
<alvin_rxg> \b: 不知道
<\b> alvin_rxg: 说包装被人拆过
<alvin_rxg> :/
<jogetwoo> ayaka在吗
<\b> alvin_rxg: 我还是从 amazon 官方买吧， 只贵 0,38€
<\b> alvin_rxg: 问题是我怎么付这个 0,38€....
<alvin_rxg> \b: 购物车里边？
<\b> alvin_rxg:  至少 paypal 是不能用了。不知道别的办法怎样
<alvin_rxg> \b: 银行汇款吧
<imtxc> adam8157: 你的kindle4是从米国买的么
<mao> 每次登录qq都得输入一次验证码，搞得empathy不能用，郁闷
<\b> mao:  empathy 能用 qq?
<mao> \b: 能啊，libqq
<\b> ...
<mao> \b: 哈哈，你以为是什么新东西啊
<alvin_rxg> libqq 还没死？。。
<mao> alvin_rxg: 每死，还是最新的qq2010协议呢
<mao> gmai
<alvin_rxg> 2010 很旧了…… 最新的是 2012 ... lol
<mao> alvin_rxg: 这个还真不知道
<imtxc> alvin_rxg: 有libqq 2012没有呢
<alvin_rxg> 打雷了…
<mao> gmail现在还要填电话号，不填居然不能用了
<alvin_rxg> 我没填，我一直没填…
<mao> 但是好像我的帐号不能啊
<yunfan> ofan: 帮我下个文件 http://repo1.maven.org/maven2/org/clojure/clojure/1.4.0/clojure-1.4.0.zip
<jogetwoo> 2010去年和今年5月份前就不太稳定，今年6月份以后就很稳定了，也不用输入验证码了，也不掉线了，2012插件在哪呢
<mao> gmail登录后要Verify your account
<mao> jogetwoo: 为什么我这一直要输入验证码，郁闷
<amesists> mao: 下面有个跳过
<yunfan> adam8157 在么
<jogetwoo> 不用阿，这两个月都没问题，5月份前，就别提了，太波折了
<mao> amesists: gmail吗，没找到啊
<amesists> mao: 你截个图看看
<\b> alvin_rxg: 我这里也打了
<jogetwoo> 哪有最新2012协议啊？alvin_rxg
<mao> amesists: 贴到哪啊
<alvin_rxg> jogetwoo: 10美分官方
<jogetwoo> QQ官方？
<amesists> mao: imagebin.org
<alvin_rxg> Title: Imagebin - A place to slap up your images. (@ imagebin.org)
<namoamitabuddha> Thunderbird 将没了？
<jogetwoo> http://code.google.com/p/libqq-pidgin/downloads/list 这里吗
<alvin_rxg> Title: Downloads - libqq-pidgin - Pidgin 下的 QQ 协议插件，采用2010版协议改写 - Google Project Hosting (@ google.com)
<mao> jogetwoo: 以前我也不用输验证码，最近不知怎么的了，是不是跟上网环境有关
<jogetwoo> mao: 我用google的源码编译过
<namoamitabuddha> 悲剧啊
<mao> amesists: http://imagebin.org/219844
<alvin_rxg> Title: Imagebin - A place to slap up your images. (@ imagebin.org)
<namoamitabuddha> 以后收发 email 用啥？
<alvin_rxg> VEO 已死，大家另找开发人员
<namoamitabuddha> alvin_rxg: ?
<hamo> roylez_: 尾席...
<alvin_rxg> namoamitabuddha: ?
<roylez_> /kickban hamo
<mao> jogetwoo: 哦，我用的是编译好的，我也试试重新编译
<namoamitabuddha> alvin_rxg: veo
<hamo> roylez_: 名字越起越好了...
<alvin_rxg> namoamitabuddha: libqq2010 当前的 dev
<roylez_> /kickban hamo
<namoamitabuddha> 只是开发者停止开发了吧
<imtxc> jogetwoo: 那个libqq现在稳定么
<roylez_> hamo: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/64112046gw1dunhkbf28zj.jpg
<mao> amesists: 好像说什么帐号有不正常的活动巴拉巴拉
<namoamitabuddha> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTEzNDc
<alvin_rxg> Title: [Phoronix] Mozilla To Shaft Thunderbird Next Week (@ phoronix.com)
<linuxkids> 请问 package-query:missing required signature 和yaourt :missing required signatura
<amesists> mao: 嗯……我没碰到过……
<hamo> roylez_: 差点就骗了我...
<roylez_> hamo: 这照片多真实啊
<mao> amesists: 郁闷，只有重新申请个帐号了
<linuxkids> 该怎么解决
<linuxkids> 谢谢
<roylez_> hamo: http://i5.jrjimg.cn/201207/06/bbs_attach_img/bbs_attach_img_13415534603921.jpg
<jogetwoo> 稳定啊imtxc最少这两个月我用着正常,平时也很少用，就是上来看看留言就下了
<imtxc> jogetwoo: 哦啊,我装装看
<mao> empathy要是能支持验证码就好了
<jogetwoo> 原来得输入验证码啊
<hamo> roylez_: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/62037b5ajw1duok33yw8yj.jpg
<imtxc> jogetwoo: 貌似缺什么包
<roylez_> hamo: 这货除了不靠谱的东西，没神马能干的
<jogetwoo> aptitude install libpurple-dev  imtxc: jogetwoo: 貌似缺什么包
<imtxc> jogetwoo: 装了
<ice> hamo: 太邪恶了
<hamo> roylez_: 多靠谱...
<hamo> ice: ...
<hamo> ice: 你邪恶了...
<imtxc> jogetwoo: 好像我没有lib64这样的目录
<roylez_> hamo: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/62a89db3gw1dunfewo1lrj.jpg
<mao> jogetwoo: 对啊，要输入验证码，empathy不支持，所以一直就在那“正在连接“
<jogetwoo> 装了，有提示阿，确什么装什么就行阿
<jogetwoo> 你下的64位的阿
<imtxc> jogetwoo: 对啊 我的64位系统啊
<roylez_> hamo: http://pleated-jeans.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/07/pricklylegs1.jpg
<jogetwoo> empathy ？ 我用的 Pidgin
<jogetwoo> imtxc 有错误提示啊
<amesists> mao: http://gmailaccountrecovery.blogspot.com/
<imtxc> jogetwoo: You should install libpurple properly before install libqq pidgin插件在什么地方放呢我直接拷贝过去得了
<jogetwoo> 编译make install 就装上了
<jogetwoo> 或 mv libqq.so /usr/lib/purple-2/
<\b> alvin_rxg:  买了一只烧 espresso 的咖啡壶
<alvin_rxg> >_>
<imtxc> jogetwoo: 没那个目录 直接弄到lib/pidgin了
<jogetwoo> 一样，
<mao> amesists: 谢谢啦
<imtxc> 还真可以登陆
<jogetwoo> 在高级选项里选2010
<imadper> im
<imadper> imtxc: 坐等你封号
<imtxc> imadper: 不怕
<imadper> imtxc: 你这是没死过
<roylez_> hamo: http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7136/7518552512_6660bfb04b.jpg
<jogetwoo> o:-)
<imadper> roylez_: 主席, 孝敬你来了~  http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/large/9050654atw1dukufhmsbej.jpg   cc hamo imtxc  你们也看看吧.
<roylez_> imadper: 看过了，2
<imadper> roylez_: 好吧...
<iGoogle> imadper: 这死家伙。 roylez 都吃过了。不在乎这。
<hamo> imadper: 要相信主席口味绝对够重...你这个在他那都是幼儿园水平
<imtxc> imadper: jogetwoo 太夸张了,删了个好友,就崩溃了
 * iGoogle 这里就 roylez_  最重口味
<imtxc> imadper: 我了个去
<imtxc> imadper: 你大爷的...哥吐了.
<jogetwoo> ....imtxc: 好友操作我在WEBqq下操作，
<iGoogle> imtxc: 吃后吐的？
<imtxc> iGoogle: 正在吃
<imtxc> imadper: 我当是福利呢
<rayleigh> 啦啦
<iGoogle> 还坚强
<imadper> iGoogle: ... 好吧...
<hamo> roylez_: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/66f6d583jw1duol8iumz9j.jpg
<imadper> hamo: ... 好吧...
<iGoogle> hamo: 拼音不错
<imadper> imtxc: 哈哈, 生个孩子而已 ,瞧把你吓的~
<imtxc> imadper: 去死啊去死
<ice> imadper: 大强生小强啊，我吐
<imadper> ice: ...
<imtxc> imadper: 以后发恶心图千万别CC 我了...
<imadper> imtxc: 怎么可能不给你看~
<imadper> imtxc: 况且那个能叫恶心吗?!
<roylez_> http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/684e1b31jw1dune9i078eg.gif
<hamo> imtxc: 那叫伟大的母爱
<roylez_> http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/7cc9aaf1gw1dun8a6nxh9j.jpg
<imtxc> imadper: 你孝敬主席恶心蛤蟆就好了..
<roylez_> hamo: 牛b，不结帐不许走，死300
<hamo> roylez_: 辟谣了已经...
<imadper> imtxc: http://www.yingjiesheng.com/job-001-367-492.html 还不去应聘
<alvin_rxg> Title: [北京]Oracle Solaris组招聘实习生_最新兼职实习信息 (@ yingjiesheng.com)
<imtxc> imadper: 垃圾公司
<imadper> imtxc: 犇
<roylez_> http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/6ed7a9a7jw1dun7i9g10fj.jpg
<imtxc> imadper: 我在鄙公司已经到了副组长的位置了 我容易么
<mao1> oracle想把solaris怎么着，很久没听到solaris的消息了
<imadper> imtxc: 高级, 请客!
<imtxc> 请你吃刚才那个
<imadper> imtxc: 你妹!
<imtxc> imadper: 我去之后, 走了几个人, 然后全公司会C语言的就我们两个人了.......
<roylez_> imadper: 好虫虫 http://zh.wikipedia.org/zh-hk/蚰蜒
<alvin_rxg> Title: 維基百科，自由的百科全書 (@ wikipedia.org)
<imtxc> roylez_: 这个可以吃不
<imadper> imtxc: ... 那你工资长没?
<iGoogle> roylez_: 水平下降嘛。应该发盐虫。
<imtxc> imadper: 我估计NND这公司要关门了..
<roylez_> imtxc: 李时珍吃过，贝爷不知道吃过没
<iGoogle> MeaCulpa: 打仗不
<imadper> roylez_: 见过真的
<roylez_> imadper: 我也见过，当害虫了
<hamo> roylez_: 钱串子嘛...都不让打
 * imadper 我在大学成天天见蜥蜴什么的! 这个算什么~ roylez_ 
<iGoogle> hamo: 你啥乡下的？
<imtxc> http://bjdnserror1.wo.com.cn:8080/
<alvin_rxg> Title: 域名访问提示 (@ wo.com.cn:8080)
<\rs> imtxc: 這樣你的地位就更牢靠了
<imtxc> 这到底是个什么网站
<roylez_> imtxc: 蜥蜴算个屁...
<imadper> imtxc: 什么公司呀? 怎么会你一去就倒闭?
<roylez_> imtxc: 巴掌大的蜘蛛见过没
<imadper> roylez_: 蜥蜴遍地跑呀~
<imtxc> roylez_: 你吃过?
<roylez_> imtxc: 以前在租的房子里面见过
<iGoogle> 谁吃过？
<imadper> imtxc: 去, 主席又不是贝爷
<imtxc> 我靠 我这DNS是怎么了....
<imtxc> imadper: roylez_ 巴掌大.,乌龟吧那是.
<iGoogle> imtxc: 宠物市场的，很多那么大的啊
<imadper> imtxc: 不是, 我见过很大的蜘蛛的
<imtxc> iGoogle: 宠物市场有蜘蛛?
<hamo> roylez_: 主席来帝都我请你吃大蜘蛛...
<imtxc> 现在的变态好多啊.
<hamo> roylez_: 还有大蜈蚣...
<iGoogle> 咋没？ imadper
<iGoogle> imtxc:
<imadper> iGoogle: 啥?~
<imadper> imtxc: http://image.baidu.com/i?ct=503316480&z=0&tn=baiduimagedetail&cl=2&cm=1&sc=0&lm=-1&fr=ala2&pn=1&rn=1&di=298705838900&ln=1823&word=%C0%C7%D6%EB   比如这个
<imtxc> 我不看
<imtxc> 我肯定不看
<imadper> imtxc: 蜘蛛你都怕...
<iGoogle> imadper: 看来你找到可以欺负的了。
<imtxc> 我靠 我手贱....
<roylez_> hamo: 节肢动物我吃螃蟹
<roylez_> hamo: 其他的留给你自己
<imadper> iGoogle: 我没欺负别人呀... 我很善良的~
<imtxc> 不是害怕, 是觉得不好看.
<imtxc> imadper: 以后你发的图我一律不点
<hamo> roylez_: 不好这一口...
<imtxc> imadper: 拉黑你的weibo
<imadper> imtxc: ...
<hamo> imtxc: 没事，我发给你...lol
<imtxc> 什么人都是.
<imadper> imtxc: 出来混, 总是要看得~
<imtxc> 求kindle
<imadper> hamo: 你能忍吗?! 刚才 imtxc 竟然骂你是人!
<imadper> hamo: 蛤蟆哥, 不能忍呀!
<imtxc> 我怎么看kindle好像涨价了?
<hamo> roylez_: 求帽帽
<imadper> imtxc: kindle不好用的~
<imadper> hamo: ....
<hamo> roylez_: 替阿蛋清理门户...
<imtxc> imadper: 那什么好用
<imadper> hamo: ipad
<roylez_> hamo: 求人不如求基
<imtxc> imadper: å¼±.
<alvin_rxg> 求 iMat
<hamo> roylez_: ...
<imadper> hamo: 还好~
<imtxc> 求推荐靠谱商家啊.
<hamo> roylez_: 色即是空真是挺经典的...
<roylez_> hamo: 今年的71游行
<imadper> 算了, 还是发一点儿别的吧: http://www.zhihu.com/question/19563536  cc hamo imtxc
<alvin_rxg> Title: 去泰国自助旅游应该注意什么？ - 知乎 (@ zhihu.com)
<imtxc> 无看
<imtxc> 不看
<roylez_> hamo: 貌似是中环
<roylez_> hamo: 比以前严重多了
<roylez_> hamo: 香港人应该把解放军接过去射杀游行者了
<hamo> roylez_: 亲建制派太热了...
<roylez_> hamo: http://i.imgur.com/SjTIy.jpg
<hamo> roylez_: 香港人自由惯了..
<roylez_> hamo: 蛋蛋不在了？
<hamo> roylez_: 丫有课
<roylez_> http://i.imgur.com/a8Ii9.jpg
<yunfan> adam8157  gfrog 原来帝都也有电力线上网
<imadper> yunfan: 一直有
<yunfan> imadper: 哪年开始的？
<yunfan> imadper: 还有广电的网络 nnd 我现在走手机在上网
<imadper> yunfan: 我还没上大学的时候就见过了
<imadper> yunfan: 至少四年了吧...
<yunfan> imadper: 你上大学有4年了？ 少忽悠 我记忆很好的
<imadper> yunfan: 我那个同学早就住过去了, 一直用电力宽带
<imadper> yunfan: 我去他家的时候他都不是第一年用了~
<yunfan> imadper: 体验如何
<imadper> yunfan: 不行, 当时给的猫不好, 几个小时就得重启一次..
 * imadper 洗澡
<yunfan> imadper: e
<imadper> yunfan: 你想用?
<imadper> yunfan: 何必嘞, 用百灵宽带多好~ 大牌子, 用户多~
<yunfan> imadper: yep, china unicom said it could offer 2 accounts for one house, and i am living in a group rent house, so i need to consider other choice
<yunfan> s/could/couldnt/
<imadper> yunfan: 恩, 你改完了我就看懂了..
<yunfan> imadper: fuck china unicom
<imadper> yunfan: 去广深, 免费体验4g.... 前提是你本身是3g用户....
<yunfan> beside my mobile service comes from them with 3G which leads me here now
<yunfan> imadper: i am
<ice> info yunfan
<imadper> ice: yunfan是大胡子
<yunfan> imadper: hangzhou is also providing public 4G testing service for free
<yunfan> my ibus seems down
<imadper> yunfan: 没去过... 恩, 你先下车吧~
<yunfan> imadper: what?
<imadper> yunfan: 没看到i
<imadper> yunfan: 我以为是bus
<imadper> yunfan: 我以为你在坐车
<yunfan> imadper: BS
<imadper> yunfan: .... fcitx吧
<ice> yunfan: What a pity
<yunfan> imadper: i am in prison not bus
 * imadper 最近你们的输入法都出问题了  \rs yunfan   
<yunfan> ice: for what?
<ice> ibus
<ice> 我用scim
<yunfan> imadper: ibus is famouse by its frequencely collapse
<yunfan> ice: yet another sucking one :]
<ice> 我是无知的少年
 * yunfan continue learning clojure
<alvin_rxg> s/无知/无良知/        x)
<imadper> alvin_rxg: 不如我那天改得亮!
<roylez_> http://i.imgur.com/P83UL.gif
<imadper> alvin_rxg: 不过我改完之后就被t了
<yunfan> imadper: wuzhi => wuliang zhixing
<alvin_rxg> yunfan: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *}l=o)N*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com 謝謝！
<alvin_rxg> Title: InputKing online IME - type your language on any computer (@ inputking.com)
<yunfan> alvin_rxg: pinyin yuedu qilai ye bucuo , zhiyao ni xian fenci hao
<alvin_rxg> not me not me not me
<yunfan> alvin_rxg: adds me to ignore list
<roylez_> hamo: http://i.imgur.com/P83UL.gif
<xxc> hi
<xxc> irssi so good
 * xxc cool
 * xxc jump
<whoami> 你好 有人么
<zodiac1111> 你好
<whoami> 我有一个问题 firefox的菜单栏上面没有字了 怎么回事
<zodiac1111> 没字?其他的应用程序呢?
<whoami> 比如正常文件菜单上的文件两个汉字 但是FF上空白 什么都没有
<whoami> 其他的都正常 桌面什么都正常
<zodiac1111> 字库问题?
<whoami> 就FF有问题
<whoami> 额 FF的字库是单独的么？
<zodiac1111> 自己编译的吗?
<whoami> 软件中心安装的和官网下载的都是这样的
<whoami> 整个界面都没有汉字 全部空白
<whoami> 浏览器的地址栏也没法输入
<zodiac1111> 不太清楚,以前我GVIM也这样过,在它的配置文件设置中文编码就能显示了.FF就不清楚了.就是一片空白,也没有占位符占位.
<whoami> 恩 对的
<whoami> 那FF有没有什么关于字体的配置文件么
<zodiac1111> 应该不是字体,大概是中文编码 设置这个方向
<whoami> 哦 那为什么会整个界面都没字体呢
<zodiac1111> 我之前GVIM是zh_CN.UTF-8 utf8 这几种编码跟系统编码不一致.
<laosheeeplaos> 在pidgin下怎么切换输入法
<whoami> 哦哦 谢谢
<zodiac1111>  echo $LANG 查看下系统的编码.FF应该也有地方(配置文件)可以设置默认编码.
<zodiac1111> 希望不会误导你...
<whoami> 额 我试下吧
<laosheeeplaos> :-S
<whoami> 额 还在么 zodiac1111
<whoami> 编码没问题
<zodiac1111> en
<whoami> 是zh_CN.utf-8
<zodiac1111> 那我也不太清楚.毕竟没用过FF对其配置文件 不熟
<whoami> 我试过把配置文件删除 然后重新生成  结果还是一样
<whoami> 额
<rayleigh> test
<alvin_rxg> rayleigh: .. .. 0点
<rayleigh> alvin_rxg 0点？
<rayleigh> 1204用firefox看视频 flash插件安装失败
<alvin_rxg> rayleigh: .. .. ㍘
<rayleigh> alvin_rxg 没看懂什么意思...
<alvin_rxg> ♫ Now playing: Avril Lavigne - Darlin'
<alvin_rxg> 哦，你新来的
<rayleigh> 我昨晚来过一次...
<pepino> 轉點了還有七十多人
<rayleigh> 转点会掉线？
<pepino> rayleigh: 誰知道？
<alvin_rxg> ㍘㌀㌀㌁㌁㌃㌓㌩㌦㌴㌲
<alvin_rxg> 今晚开 windows。 嗯，开游戏机
<Woodelf> /去it
<\b> alvin_rxg: 神马游戏机?
<alvin_rxg> \b: windows 7 呀
<alvin_rxg> \b: dcpp 我共享了6GB，局域网就俩人，一个是我，一个是 server ... =.=!
<\b> ♫ Now playing: „Coronation“ Mass in C major, KV317
<alvin_rxg> server 有 3.3TB
<alvin_rxg> ♫ Now playing: 蔡依林 - 台灣心跳聲
<\b> alvin_rxg:  3.3TB 有啥?
<\b> alvin_rxg: 谁的 server?
<alvin_rxg> \b: 大部分是连续剧
 * xxc *好睏啊*
<alvin_rxg> \b: 不知道谁的，没写详细的说明
<\b> alvin_rxg: 我就喜欢续剧。好学英语
<\b> alvin_rxg: 之前把 a Game  of Thrones  看完了...
<alvin_rxg> \b: 2/3 是德語的…
<\b> ...
<alvin_rxg> games of thrones 這邊有第一季
<\b> alvin_rxg:  德语有毛连续剧?
<\b> alvin_rxg: 英语早播完第二季了 -。-。-
<alvin_rxg> \b: 配音德語的。。。
<\b> alvin_rxg:  那连续剧里除了两个未成年小女孩和一老太婆， 其它出场的女性都脱了...
<alvin_rxg> ö_Ö
<alvin_rxg> \b: 他們就這麼污染了你那純潔的心靈～
<\b> alvin_rxg: 我的心靈本来就不纯洁
<alvin_rxg> :|
<\b> alvin_rxg:  不过看久了跟看动物世界一样...
<alvin_rxg> =.=
<Guest40887> 还有活人在线么- -
<alvin_rxg> Guest40887: i'm a walking dead man!!! RROOOORRRRAAAAARRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!
<qinglingquan> alvin_rxg: 用什么管理网络的连接方便些，networkmanager?
<alvin_rxg> qinglingquan: whatever   不都是配置完一次，以後都不用動了麼？
<Guest40887> alvin_rxg: 你好 - -
<alvin_rxg> Guest40887: 你也好，最近 dead man 人數越來越少了，你要不要參與進來呢？
<qinglingquan> alvin_rxg: 我现在是直接dhcp,有的时候需要拨号，还有无线的管理挺麻烦的。
<alvin_rxg> qinglingquan: 那就 network-manager 好了呀。
<qinglingquan> alvin_rxg: ok
<alvin_rxg> qinglingquan: 或者爲了保持長時間的連接，就使用 wicd 之類的
<Guest40887> alvin_rxg: 我是一个菜鸟。第一次来到这里！
<qinglingquan> alvin_rxg: 哦，thanks
<Guest40887> alvin_rxg: 我想安装Lubuntu。。。但是老失败
<alvin_rxg> Guest40887: 菜鳥請明天起早。這會兒大牛大馬大豬大貓大狗都睡了
<Guest40887> alvin_rxg: - -~ 现在在线那么多，就是不说话他们
<alvin_rxg> Guest40887: 殭屍嘛
<Guest40887> alvin_rxg: 你为什么是繁体字，港台同胞么？
<alvin_rxg> Guest40887: 阿拉地球同胞，現在在火星旅遊
<Guest40887> alvin_rxg: 上海的呀？
<alvin_rxg> 不是啊
<Guest40887> alvin_rxg: - -
<Guest40887> alvin_rxg: 黑夜，好寂寞……
<alvin_rxg> Guest40887: 找個女人，相擁而睡
<qinglingquan> :)
<Guest40887> alvin_rxg: 我在纠结ubuntu
<Guest40887> alvin_rxg: 木有女人
<alvin_rxg> Guest40887: 別玩二進制機器了，不然你也要淪落的打一輩子光棍
<alvin_rxg> afk.
<qinglingquan> Guest40887: 建议你先看看安装文档,或者换个发行版。
<Guest40887> alvin_rxg: 我装的是12.04的Lubuntu     看来只有光盘安装了
<\b> 也
<\b> alvin_rxg:  忽然有这种印像， a Game of Thrones 其中很大一部分背景音乐像是从 Tschaikowski 的第一交响曲变化来的。第三季出来的时候再留意一下
<cocoleo> [ 52.774048] sd 5:0:0:0: [sdb] Asking for cache data failed
<cocoleo> [ 52.774053] sd 5:0:0:0: [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write through
<cocoleo> 进入虚拟控制台就不断显示这两行怎么回事？
<alvin_rxg> cocoleo: 問問你的 sdb
<\b> cocoleo: u 盘这些默认不开 cache 的
<cocoleo> 可是我没插U盘啊，跟USB有关？
<alvin_rxg> 都不知道 sdb 具體是啥呢。。
<cocoleo> 存储数据缓冲器
<alvin_rxg> 看 Death Note     :)
<cocoleo> ........
<\b> alvin_rxg: 不是国内在大婶的笔记本上看过了?
<alvin_rxg> \b: 動畫片
<jogetwoo> 还有谁:-D
<cocoleo> https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=769747
<\b> alvin_rxg: http://ubuntuone.com/2NeIfMLJdUOXXxtrVrfLxp  我把这张图收藏了
<cocoleo> 还是一个显示啊
<jogetwoo> 真晚啊
<\b> alvin_rxg: 只不知道有些电影的英文名叫啥
<alvin_rxg> \b: google image search
<\b> alvin_rxg: wat?
<\b> alvin_rxg: 哦， 太麻烦。
<\b> alvin_rxg: 如果要那样， 还不如到 douban.com 输入中文名找出英文名呢
<alvin_rxg> Title: 豆瓣 (@ douban.com)
<alvin_rxg> ö_Ö
<\b> alvin_rxg: 12 monkeys : 12GB
<\b> alvin_rxg:  小酱和你睡一起`
<\b> ?
<alvin_rxg> \b: 他早走了， leipzig
<alvin_rxg> \b: 我懷疑這邊的 dcpp，用戶之間是不可見的。。
<\b> alvin_rxg: 靠， 这不是民工吗
<\b> alvin_rxg: 怎么不可见?
<alvin_rxg> \b: 我也跟他說過了。他就這樣了。反正沒啥希望的樣子
<\b> alvin_rxg:  一般 dcpp 会帯个 irc 聊天， 你去那里问问
<alvin_rxg> \b: server 的容量在增大，但仍然看不到逼人
<alvin_rxg> *別人
<alvin_rxg> \b: 我共享上去的6G，在 server 裏邊沒啊… 查看我自己倒是可以看到的
<alvin_rxg> 哦哦， 我的腳本有個小bug…
<alvin_rxg> \b: 如果別人的不可見，那是不是說， server 的管理員沒收錄的東西我就看不到了…… =.=  看不到遊戲了……
<alvin_rxg> \b: 好吧…… nmap 看了一下，除了 server 是 open 的，別的機器不是 closed 就是 filtered..
<alvin_rxg> 掃描搜有的 3031 端口～
<\b> ...
<alvin_rxg> 失敗，全是 filtered 。。。
<alvin_rxg> 183.185 在掃描我嘛？…………
<alvin_rxg> \b: http://uploadpie.com/dtl6K
<alvin_rxg> 很奇怪，他目標就兩個端口， 80 和 443...
<alvin_rxg> wireshark 內存不夠了…
<\b> ...
<\b> alvin_rxg:  你可以在接收的时候就过滤掉，而不是收完再过滤。
<\b> alvin_rxg: 而且只需要接收一个头
<alvin_rxg> \b: 前邊是接收時過濾，之後又重新開了個，全接收…
<alvin_rxg> \b: 唉，宿舍服務器就給過濾了好多端口，沒法直接訪問別人吶
<dchxcrow> kk,?
<dchxcrow> kk,你肿么了
<gebjgd> 邪门了
#ubuntu-cn 2012-07-08
<Rocinante-z> 有人么？
<Rocinante-z> IRC没落了？
<Rocinante-z> UBUNTU里面人越来越少了。
<woju> Rocinante-z: 你常来？
<metbsd> 本来就是个没落的系统
<Rocinante-z> -0-
<Rocinante-z> 不常来。
<Rocinante-z>  @metbsd android...和linux关系大么？
<metbsd> 不大
<metbsd> 因为用安卓手机的人，不会想到linux
<Rocinante-z> - -
<metbsd> 这就好比一个农村的小孩，小时候被人拐卖到美国去了，长大成人后，他的父母硬要说他是他们村的
<metbsd> 相信没人会觉得靠谱
<Rocinante-z> 好吧..手机平台有开源的系统么？
<metbsd> 以前好像有吧，你干吗不去百度
<Rocinante-z> 聊天嘛-0-
<Rocinante-z> 感觉VMware的无缝你vbox的好。
<Rocinante-z> 比VBOX的好。
<metbsd> 应该是的
<Rocinante-z> 但是好像不支持。unity.
<metbsd> 毕竟一个是花钱的
<Rocinante-z> xfce4不知道支持不。
<Rocinante-z> 我们是幸福呢？还是煎熬呢？反正花钱也可以免费用-0-
<Patrick_DJ> good morning, everyone.
<Rocinante-z> unity好用还是gnome好用？大家感觉。12.04版本的
<Patrick_DJ> Rocinante-z: We use xfce4
<Rocinante-z> 桌面版么？
<Rocinante-z> 不是一般服务器用XFCE4么？
<Patrick_DJ> Rocinante-z: no.
<Rocinante-z> 感觉unity有点坑啊。
<Rocinante-z> 华而不实。
<Patrick_DJ> Patrick_DJ: unity takes too much resources.
<Rocinante-z> 还好吧。那么多内存和CPU放这也是放着。主要是不好用。
<Rocinante-z> 你是直接装的xubuntu.还是换的。
<woju> 还是gnome好用
<Patrick_DJ> Rocinante-z: My CPU is 1GBhz.
<Rocinante-z> 。。。
<Patrick_DJ> HEHE..
<Rocinante-z> 谁教我下。Empathy的聊天记录保存在哪里？
<Patrick_DJ> google...
<Rocinante-z> 还真有啊。太感谢了。
<Rocinante-z> 在home/"username"/.local/share/tpLogger/
<Rocinante-z> 纠结啊。到底是VMWare 呢还是vbox呢？
<void1> 都一样，有什么好纠结的
<Rocinante-z> 我装了。基本的确差不多。
<Rocinante-z> 但是无缝模式让我纠结啊。
<Rocinante-z> KVM。看不了QVOD吧？
<Patrick_DJ> Rocinante-z: KVM isn't good at VIDEO stuff.
<Patrick_DJ> Rocinante-z: I suggeset use VBOX.
<Rocinante-z> 是啊地区好看一些。
<Patrick_DJ> Rocinante-z: the performance of VBO is more stable than VMware.
<Rocinante-z> VBO是啥？
<Patrick_DJ> Missing 'X'. I mean VBOX
<Patrick_DJ> sorry.
<Rocinante-z> 而且XBOX发展很快。
<Rocinante-z> VMWARE实用的变化没多少。
<Rocinante-z> 对了。是不是用那个备份功能就可以相当系统GHOST备份。
<Rocinante-z> 中毒之类就恢复就行是吧？
<Patrick_DJ> Rocinante-z: I doesn't have experience about those backup thing.
<Patrick_DJ> don't
<Anichtien> 那个备份功能好像只能备份你的配置吧！
<Rocinante-z> 那个VMWARE快照的功能呢？
<Rocinante-z> VBOX有类似的么？
<Patrick_DJ> Yes. There's a similar one. I remember there's 'snapshot' button/menu stuff.
<Patrick_DJ> but I don't use it before.
<Rocinante-z> 你意思是英文是菜单上那个选项就是快照？
<Patrick_DJ> Maybe. Otherwise, what's it?
<Patrick_DJ> I don't have IME in my BSD system.
<Rocinante-z> -0-。还好你英语够强硬。
<Rocinante-z> 我就菜多了。
<Patrick_DJ> At least you can read it, my Chinese style English.
<Anichtien> -_-!!!我还以都是用中文聊的
<Patrick_DJ> Anichtien: u r right.
<Anichtien> 看来我得好好的补补E文吧
<Patrick_DJ> Anichtien: You can use it now, dont' be shame. :)
<Rocinante-z> 好多单词我认得不会打。
<Rocinante-z> -0-
<Anichtien> dont' be shame 这是什么意思？
<LOL_> CyrusYzGTt: !time
<Rocinante-z> 不要害羞。、
<Anichtien> o
<Rocinante-z> Anichtien.你用的是UBUNTU？还是？
<Anichtien> UBUNTU
<Anichtien> 昨天我装了一天
<Rocinante-z> 好吧。VBOX的无痕功能的确很爽。
<Rocinante-z> WINDOWS我都不要了。
<Rocinante-z> 本来还纠结双系统。
<LOL_> win下有游戏
<Rocinante-z> -0-我就是为了不玩游戏。
<Anichtien> 我也是
<blambin> lol
<Rocinante-z> 我全换成EXT4了。盘全格了。
<blambin> 那还要win干嘛
<Anichtien> LOL我也在玩
<blambin> br那个格式好用不
<Rocinante-z> 他那LOL是表情把。
<Rocinante-z> 现在应该比较成熟了吧。
<Rocinante-z> 几年前就出来了。
<blambin> 对，我的是表情。。
<blambin> 那你们干嘛还都用ext系的
<Rocinante-z> 本来考虑是不是XFS
<Rocinante-z> 你用的啥？
<Rocinante-z> XFS么？
<blambin> ext4
<Rocinante-z> 那你也是EXT系啊。
<Rocinante-z> 无痕太爽了。
<Rocinante-z> VBOX嫁的好，就是发育的快。
<blambin> 我是保守派的
<Rocinante-z> bubble不兼容现在CHROME么？
<Rocinante-z> 怎么用不了了。
<Rocinante-z> 谁用这插件
<Rocinante-z> 开源的。那位闲着的大牛去更新下吧。
<hamo> roylez_ .
<LOL_> 带全键盘的android就是好，Quick Launch能迅速的切换屏幕，不用再点屏幕，键盘切换，
<Anichtien> 你们用的是笔记本吗？
<Anichtien> chrome不行，太占资源
<metbsd> 哪个bsd啊
<metbsd> 这么强悍，连ime都没
<xxc> irssi怎麼上翻記錄啊
<roylez_> hamo: http://d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/4704700_460s.jpg
<Patrick_DJ> xxc: page up/down
<sulit> hello
<Anichtien> NO
<Rocinante-z> hi.
<sulit> why？
<sulit> empathy不错
<Anichtien> 你们是把UBUNTU装在笔记本上的吗？
<sulit> 为什么不？
<sulit> 装上多好
<xxc> empathy是不是靠pidig的庫才能上irc?還是irssi好
<Anichtien> sulit: 你是装在笔记本上的吗？使用情况怎样呢？
<sulit> 我是说那个界面，给人感觉好，其实功能一样
<sulit> Anichtien: 挺好啊
<Rocinante-z> irssi.功能好？
<Rocinante-z> 还是界面好。
<Rocinante-z> 也是综合性的么？
<sulit> Rocinante-z: 功能好
<hamo> roylez_: 大叔身材萝莉心...
<xxc> sulit:功能就是上irc啊~
<hamo> roylez_: 有你的风范...
<sulit> Rocinante-z: empathy给人清新的感觉
<Anichtien> 以前说有个BUG，对电池和硬盘有伤害
<Rocinante-z> 是GUI的么？
<xxc> sulit: irssi在命令下用的
<sulit> Rocinante-z: 当然，不然怎么清新
<Rocinante-z> 到底是命令行还是GUI的-0-
<sulit> xxc: 这个知道点，用过几次
<Patrick_DJ> Rocinante-z: irrsi is Command-Line tool.
<sulit> Rocinante-z: 都好，看你喜欢那样
<xxc> Patrick_DJ: 我是筆記本啊,沒那幾個鍵
<Rocinante-z> Ptrick_DJ 你用的是哪个。
<sulit> xxc: 要啥健？
<Rocinante-z> 我去装个
<Patrick_DJ> xxc: You can use Fn+Arrow up/down.
<xxc> sulit:上翻看之前的記錄
<Rocinante-z> 我发现学校的源用的有些问题。
<Rocinante-z> 有些支持不了。
<Rocinante-z> Ptrick_DJ 你用的是哪个。irrsi么？
<xxc> Patrick_DJ: 有沒有辦法手不利鍵區啊
<sulit> 人活着也是有风险的，奔放点
<Rocinante-z> - -~
<Patrick_DJ> xxc: I don't know this. Acually we don't need to page up/down frequently.
<Rocinante-z> 对了。我用UBUNTU。笔记本上有个电源灯。（触摸控制声音开关）。但是现在显示反过来了。
<Rocinante-z> 亮本来是关。但现在一直亮着头大了。
<Rocinante-z> 这个问题不好解决吧？
<sulit> 额，这个没遇到
<Rocinante-z> 大约是什么问题。
<Rocinante-z> 有没有大致方向。
<sulit> 不知道
<sulit> 我也是接触刚一年
<Rocinante-z> 关机睡觉。你们谁来拉萨。就来找我玩啊。群里西藏的估计就我一个。
<xxc> 有人用awesome麼
<roylez_> xxc: .
<xxc> Rocinante-z: 你是西藏的啊?難道你是藏民?
<Rocinante-z> 啊。-。-。
<xxc> roylez: 咋了
<roylez_> 11:08 <          xxc > 有人用awesome麼
<roylez_> hamo: http://jandan.net/2012/07/08/angry-pig-game.html
<metbsd> 我想去西藏
<hamo> roylez_: 你终于当主角了...
<raitar> 西藏是个好地方啊
<roylez_> hamo: 果然在公司还有帽子
<hamo> roylez_: 淡定淡定...
<Rocinante-z> 好吧。的确好地方
<hamo> roylez_: 连回公司多麻烦啊...
<roylez> hamo: 淡定你妹...
<Rocinante-z> 你们谁桌面版也装防火墙和杀毒的么？
<Rocinante-z> 应该没必要吧。
<raitar> 没有安装
<Anichtien> 防火墙可以装，杀毒就没必要了吧。
<raitar> 不是说ubuntu很少有病毒吗
<Anichtien> 我觉得还是有
<Rocinante-z> 算了有ROOTKIT。有后门也是大牛留下的。当赏了。
<Anichtien> 不过我们应该很难遇到吧
<raitar> 恩
<raitar> bluefish怎么修改，使其预览时不显示乱码
<raitar> 这个知道吗
<Anichtien> 做网页的？
<raitar> 对啊
<raitar> 刚刚从dw换过来，用不来
<Anichtien> 不知道
<Rocinante-z> 对了谁知道知道启动是那个背景能否用图片代替。就是一开机刚过GRUB的时候。
<sulit> Rocinante-z: 可以
<Rocinante-z> 咋搜？
<Rocinante-z> 我想改了。
<Anichtien> 我也想改
<Anichtien> 我是不是应说me too
<sulit> Rocinante-z: 网上搜
<sulit> Rocinante-z: 很多
<sulit> Rocinante-z: 更该grub图片
<sulit> Rocinante-z: 或者其他
<sulit> Rocinante-z: 我前段时间刚换了
<Rocinante-z> 还有登陆界面。我都换成攻壳的。
<Rocinante-z> 明白了。
<sulit> Rocinante-z: 都可以换
<Rocinante-z> 先做美化。装B第一位
<Rocinante-z> Anichtien:我们两个一会商量下找找看咋改。
<Rocinante-z> 我先出去下
<Anichtien> 我正在找
<sulit> Rocinante-z: 有什么lighttm的，还是gnm，kdm的，什么什么多了，登陆界面
<sulit> 慢慢来就是了，很好弄，最后记得update-grub
<hamo> adam8157 不去吃饭先上irc...
<adam8157> hamo: ... 我刚起
 * sulit eat
<Anichtien> UBUNTU现在用的是plymouth
<Anichtien> 网上搜了一下
<adam8157> gfrog_: 皮套明天到
<gfrog_> adam8157: nice
<lsq> vim中怎样显示行间的用>>空格
<lsq> im中怎样用>显示行间的空格
<gfrog_> adam8157: 铛
<gfrog_> adam8157: kindle的mail push能搞定zip文件不？
<LOL_> Win下单机游戏,请推荐几款
<rayleigh> 大家用过sysv-rc-conf吗
<adam8157> gfrog_: 可以
<gfrog_> adam8157: zip里面是pdf也可以嘛？
<adam8157> gfrog_: 至少官方说可以
<gfrog_> adam8157: 待会试一下
<gebjgd> 最近arch是肿么了
<adam8157> ^k^: 咳咳
<^k^> adam8157: ...
<^k^> adam8157: 小k你都不放过。。。
<gfrog_> ^k^: 我擦
<^k^> gfrog_: ...
<adam8157> ^k^: http://sports.163.com/12/0708/11/85SVOPOS00051CCL.html
<kk> adam8157,啥网址y 前妻称亲眼见阿汤哥与小贝同床 扬言曝更多丑闻_网易体育
<^k^> adam8157: 基情要占领世界了..
<hamo> adam8157 你也别怕了...公开你和主席，基蛙还有 imap的关系吧...现在大家已经不歧视你们了...
<adam8157> hamo: 每晚和主席裸聊的是你吧...
<hamo> adam8157 裸聊你妹...
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 安装qq的时候报错，提示如下 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=380299 提示， dpkg /home/raozhenyu//linuxqq_v1.0.2-beta1_i386.deb (--install) parsing file '/var/lib/dpkg/tmp.ci/control' near line 7 package 'linuxqq': v1.0.2-beta1 : version number does not start with digit 是什么问题啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 raozhenyu  …
<gebjgd> roylez: 你的性取向变化了？
<adam8157> hamo: 你上上下下干啥呢
<hamo> adam8157 上上下下的享受
<adam8157> hamo: 上海三菱电梯
<roylez_> adam8157 hamo 你俩干啥呢？
<hamo> adam8157 bingo
<adam8157> roylez_: 啧啧 你也来啦
<adam8157> roylez_: hamo texlive 2012 终于出dvd了
<roylez_> adam8157: 2
<roylez_> adam8157: 有毛用
<hamo> adam8157 2
<gebjgd> adam8157: 2
<adam8157> gebjgd: 你也学坏啊
<gebjgd> adam8157: 我忍不住 你要dvd干毛用？
<adam8157> hamo: 今天一边消todo, 一边看这个http://graphics.stanford.edu/~seander/bithacks.html
<kk> adam8157,啥网址y Computer Graphics at Stanford University
<adam8157> gebjgd: 安装 收藏
<adam8157> gebjgd: repo里的 太麻烦
<gebjgd> adam8157: debian？
<adam8157> gebjgd: debian sid and fedora 17
<gebjgd> adam8157: sid....
<gebjgd> adam8157: testing我都受不了了
<hamo> adam8157 不错，mark一下
<adam8157> gebjgd: testing是最不好用的
<gebjgd> adam8157: 还好 装得少 问题就少
<adam8157> roylez_: 你还是K3?
<roylez_> adam8157: k3？
<hamo> adam8157 NB人士都用k3
<adam8157> roylez_: kindle 3
<roylez_> adam8157: .
<adam8157> hamo: 滚粗
<adam8157> roylez_: k4和kt终于出高仿套子了 http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=16272520779
<kk> adam8157,啥网址y 亚马逊 Kindle 4 Touch 套 书套 皮套 保护套 原装款 疯马皮 超薄-淘宝网
<hamo_notail> adam8157:  刚才那网址再发下...
<adam8157> hamo_notail: http://graphics.stanford.edu/~seander/bithacks.html
<kk> adam8157,啥网址y Computer Graphics at Stanford University
<adam8157> hamo_notail: 啥玩儿 老掉啊你
<hamo_notail> adam8157:   刚才是手机...现在是webchat...正准备暗黑一局
<adam8157> hamo_notail: 暗黑? 你买的?
<hamo_notail> adam8157: 暗黑2
<adam8157> hamo_notail: 2
<hamo_notail> adam8157: ...
<adam8157> hamo_notail: 我还是把x86_64下的虚拟内存管理整理下吧... 占了我好多行todo
<hamo_notail> adam8157: 写文章？
<adam8157> hamo_notail: .
<adam8157> hamo_notail: 充数, 一两个月不更新不大好
<hamo_notail> adam8157: 好...等着看了...
<adam8157> hamo_notail: 压力略大
<\rs> adam8157: bithacks 不錯，高鐵上看了
<adam8157> \rs: 你不是面基去了么...
<\rs> adam8157: 面完了
<maplebeats> http://twitpic.com/a4w5lk
<kk> maplebeats,啥网址y 中国製vsドイツ製の衝突結果！！(笑) on Twitpic
<adam8157> maplebeats: 为啥我印象里日本车是最不抗的...
<maplebeats> adam8157不会吧
<adam8157> maplebeats: 日本车又轻又省油, 基本上和不抗是一个意思
<maplebeats> 机器人还能读网址？
<metbsd> 暗黑3好玩吗
<maplebeats> metbsd: 听说不怎么耐玩
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 如何安装DVD光盘中的.sh文件 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=380302 我想安装一款专业软件，是DVD安装盘，用新立德安装一直提示没有光盘，要插入光盘，不知道该怎么安装了，哪位朋友帮帮忙？谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 leoyin7933 — 2012-07-08 14:57
<metbsd> 估计是不如暗黑2了
<imadper> \rs: 我老妈说那个驴打滚做的很难吃... 所以你就凑合吧...
<\rs> imadper: 那我先找個同學做實驗……面試利器gnome sort https://gist.github.com/3069666
<kk> \rs ⇪ t: gnome sort — Gist
<imadper> \rs: 恩, 好, 我先看看
<adam8157> iGoogle: 哈哈哈
<\rs> imadper: 咬了一小口我就忍不了了
<imadper> \rs: 咋了? 我还没吃...
<Rocinante-z> 谁有比较好用的笔记本软件推荐么？类是EVERNOTE的那种。	
<imadper> Rocinante-z: zim?
<imadper> Rocinante-z: org-mode?
<\rs> imadper: 和insertion sort差不多
<Rocinante-z> 有没有评价特别好的
<imadper> \rs: 恩, 看了下图片, 感觉有些相似
<iGoogle> adam8157: 你咋了
<imadper> Rocinante-z: org-mode
<adam8157> iGoogle: 看你twitter上说jpav
<iGoogle> 哦
<iGoogle> 我猜想下。 lol
<Rocinante-z> 能支持同步上传空间么？
<iGoogle> Rocinante-z: 你是思维适合用win
<gebjgd> Rocinante-z: evernote
<imadper> iGoogle: 看万能钥匙了没?~ 是不是很爽?
<Rocinante-z> iGoogle:-0-是啊
<Rocinante-z> 看来还是用回我的EVERNOTE
<iGoogle> imadper: 不是没下载流嘛。
<iGoogle> 到公司，用电信的isp下
<gebjgd> Rocinante-z: linux上有evernote
<imadper> iGoogle: 你怎么弄得ipv6? 啥软件?
<iGoogle> 只有miredo
<imadper> iGoogle: 恩, 好
<Rocinante-z> gebjgd:那我去下。
<iGoogle> 可现在这isp，我没搞清楚。反正不行。 imadper
<gebjgd> Rocinante-z: nevernote
<imadper> iGoogle: 没事, 我是电信...
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 囧～wubi安装ubuntu 12.04成功～记录一下 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=380305 本人 华硕 笔记本电脑。之前安装ubuntu一直出错 就算使用wubi安装也会出现“completing the ubuntu installtion” 倒数5秒的这种错误 在网上找了多种方法都不能解决。 今天偶然看到CSDN内有一条解决办 …
<imadper> roylez_: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/large/668669eagw1dup9j54qv8j.jpg
<iGoogle> oops? 这日本？ imadper
<imadper> iGoogle: 国内
<iGoogle> 哪里这风俗，还有通常没这么干净的院子
<imadper> iGoogle: 成都
<imadper> iGoogle: http://baike.baidu.com/view/277145.htm
<kk> imadper,啥网址y 宝光寺_百度百科
<iGoogle> 难道是佛门？
<iGoogle> 额
<iGoogle> 你不电信嘛。开一个ftp给我吧。 imadper
<roylez_> iGoogle: nnnd，放不了，貌似ppstream挂了
<iGoogle> 在线啊
<imadper> iGoogle: 问题是, 我现在电脑里也没片子呀
<imadper> iGoogle: 等我看看有什么哈
<imadper> iGoogle: 21街, 搏击俱乐部, 范海辛, 萝莉塔, 老无所依
<imadper> iGoogle: 有想要的吗? 有的话我就开ftp给你
<iGoogle> 。。
<iGoogle> 没感觉。不知道是啥
<gebjgd> imadper: 好老的片子
<imadper> gebjgd: 呵呵~ 贱笑了~
<iGoogle> 我试试百度网盘的速度去
<roylez_> iGoogle: 网址？
<gebjgd> imadper: 你需要ppstrea或者风行
<imadper> gebjgd: 21街很新吧~
<iGoogle> 450K/s
<imadper> gebjgd: 不用, 我之前看电影都是六维, 不是720p以上的我不要~
<gebjgd> imadper: 啥叫6维？
<iGoogle> 恩。支持 bs gebjgd
<imadper> gebjgd: 一个教育网的pt
<iGoogle> roylez_: 啥网址
<imadper> iGoogle: pps的linux版本? 好用吗?~
<roylez_> iGoogle: 你说在线看，网址呢
<gebjgd> imadper: 贱笑了
<gebjgd> imadper: 没听说过
<iGoogle> 以前，经常坏掉。 imadper 我不用。官方还没64位的。
<iGoogle> roylez_: 我说你在线看。。
<imadper> iGoogle: 恩, 好吧...
<roylez_> iGoogle: 你一般在哪里在线看？果聊的除外
<iGoogle> 没。 roylez_
<iGoogle> 现在到处要钱。
<roylez_> iGoogle: ... youku找到了
 * imadper 果聊一除外, 神就什么都不看了
<iGoogle> ～～
<iGoogle> 最多可获得3G的奖励空间、
<Cherrot> 你们能看到液晶屏的频闪么？
 * Cherrot 怀疑我升级成了氪金狗眼……
<gebjgd> Cherrot: 你牛逼了
<imadper> Cherrot: 液晶不是全屏刷新的, 怎么可能看得到
<hamo_notail> Cherrot: nb
<iGoogle> 延时+xset可以。 Cherrot
<Cherrot> iGoogle: 咋玩儿？
<imadper> Cherrot: 你的显示器是CRT的吧
<Cherrot> imadper: 确实看得到呢……
<Cherrot> imadper: LED……
<gebjgd> Cherrot: 应该是ati的闭源驱动问题
<Cherrot> imadper: 和我戴隐形眼镜有关系？
<imadper> Cherrot: ...
<iGoogle> nnnd 定时dpms force on/off嘛
<Cherrot> gebjgd: 开源驱动啊喵……
<imadper> Cherrot: 没关系...
<imadper> Cherrot: 错觉, 一切都是错觉
<gebjgd> Cherrot: 那就不知道了汪
<imadper> Cherrot: 你现在去看同学, 他们是不是也是一闪一闪的?
<Cherrot> imadper: ...
<imadper> Cherrot: 你的同学也在刷新自身...
<Anichtien> 这库装起来好麻烦
<iGoogle> imadper: 他是看多了妹子的切换镜头，才眼睛闪的。
<imadper> Cherrot: 液晶显示器是局部刷新的.
<imadper> Cherrot: 不会闪的...
<Cherrot> imadper: 他们都是笔记本，看不出来 我的台式确实在频闪
<Anichtien> 新系统，缺太多库了
<imadper> iGoogle: 哈哈~ 他现在看什么都是闪的了~
 * hamo_notail 理论上，背光灯管也会有频闪...不过这也太NB了吧...
<Cherrot> iGoogle: 我眼睛真的升级了么……
<iGoogle> Cherrot: 对
<imadper> hamo_notail: 恩, 他说是led的了.
<gebjgd> Cherrot: 大笑生啊
<iGoogle> hamo_notail: 你给我搞点百度网盘空间来。
<imadper> hamo_notail: 而且, ccfl的背光是多个灯管, 所以看不出来闪的~
<Anichtien> 怎么样可以一次把库全部装上啊
<hamo_notail> iGoogle: 我自己都木有啊。。。
<Sphinx> :)
<iGoogle> 不搞来，我让主席每天踢你。 hamo_notail
<imadper> Anichtien: sudo apt-get install * -y
<Cherrot> imadper: iGoogle hamo_notail 好像左上角部分闪的比较明显……
<Anichtien> imadper:这样就行了吗？
<iGoogle> Cherrot: 通常视频，妹子不是都在屏幕中间嘛。咋左上角了？
<imadper> Cherrot: 你确定你的是led的背光, 不是ccfl的背光?
<Cherrot> Anichtien: imadper 就会出馊主意
<hamo_notail> iGoogle: 我才16G
<imadper> Cherrot: 他要安装上所有的库哦!
<iGoogle> hamo_notail: 你说啥了。不是缺省150G?
<Cherrot> imadper: Philips 201EL  确实是白色LED的
<imadper> Cherrot: 白色led? 难道背光还能用红色的...
<iGoogle> nnnnd 看错了。才15G
<hamo_notail> iGoogle: 我确实只有16G。。。
<Cherrot> imadper: 那好得也是 lib* 嘛
<iGoogle> 草啊
<Cherrot> imadper: 还有三色LED
 * Cherrot 神空欢喜了一场……
<imadper> Cherrot: 那也有 *lib呀!
<iGoogle> hamo_notail: 赶紧搞定。
<Cherrot> imadper: All right, you win...
 * Cherrot 英语大幅下滑
<imadper> Cherrot: 真没听说过三色led
<imadper> Cherrot: 果然有
<iGoogle> 不都是三色嘛
<hamo_notail> iGoogle: 神啊...我是普通淫啊...
<hamo_notail> iGoogle: 搞不定啊...
<Cherrot> imadper: ;)
<iGoogle> hamo_notail: 你的那娘，熟悉不。
<iGoogle> 度娘。你搞定没。
<imadper> Cherrot: 坚决拥护ccfl背光
<Cherrot> iGoogle: 便宜货是白光LED背光的…… 三色LED比白光色彩更艳丽吧
<iGoogle> 接着搞定容量
<hamo_notail> iGoogle: 不熟...搞不定...披头散发吓到我了...
<iGoogle> Cherrot: 不是吧。白光不是自然色的。更贵，更后出的啊
<iGoogle> hamo_notail: ...
<Cherrot> imadper: ... 总之是频闪 等有空我去电脑城看看，确定一下是产品问题还是眼睛升级了……
<imadper> Cherrot: 艳丽没用, 要还原度, 要色域
<imadper> Cherrot: 眼睛问题
<Cherrot> iGoogle: 对这方面比较无知……
<Cherrot> imadper: ……看来是妹纸看多了…… 还是看看男孩纸缓解一下好了
<iGoogle> Cherrot: 看静态妹子就可以了。叫你看动态的。。
<Cherrot> roylez_: 求男孩纸～
<gebjgd> Cherrot: 推倒你身边的大笑生同学就好了
<whi5key> whoops
<Cherrot> gebjgd: 囧 才不呢 便宜她们保研了
<iGoogle> 退出退出，nnnd 才15G
 * iGoogle 打到蛤蟆
<gebjgd> Cherrot: 又不是一辈子，一夜情而已
<iGoogle> imadper: 我们来开nfs吧。搞局域网算了。
<Cherrot> gebjgd: 一夜情就足够保研了:D
<iGoogle> lol
<iGoogle> Cherrot: 这你也知道
<iGoogle> 这通常只有疼疼才知道的啊
<Cherrot> iGoogle: 壮哉吾校，保研路 保研坡 保研花园 任君挑选 :D
<gebjgd> Cherrot: 疼族就是这么来的
<Cherrot> gebjgd: 果然是叫兽级别...
<iGoogle> 不疼不研？
<Cherrot> iGoogle: 不疼也可以研嘛  费时费力而已～
<iGoogle> 浪费时间嘛。
<gebjgd> iGoogle: 你羡慕了？
<iGoogle> 教授啊。谁不羡慕。等疼疼来了再说这吧。
<kk> 新 深度PK版 • 期待ubuntu更上一层楼 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=380308 现在ubuntu的用户体验在一步一步加强， 不过能不能软件的兼容性上更上一层楼？？ 好多以前的软件装不上，如果这样下去,ubuntu就像狗熊掰玉米似的，积累一点丢一点！！！ http://www.verycd.com/topics/79569/ http://www.ver …
<gebjgd> iGoogle: 搞叫兽啊
 * Cherrot 搞妹搞基搞叫兽
<whi5key> 男的疼疼能保研吗
<\rs> imadper: gdbm 源碼原來這麼短，閒着的時候研究下
<gebjgd> whi5key: 能
<gebjgd> whi5key: 献出菊花就行了
<\b> 貌似 thunderbird 要完了...
<gebjgd> 走着瞧
<\rs> \b: thunderbird 怎麼了？
<Cherrot> \b: 你把thunderbird肿么了？
<gebjgd> \rs: Cherrot 你的消息好闭塞
<\b> \rs: 11 月再出一个新版本， 之后就仅仅发布安全补丁了
<Cherrot> \b: 目前的功能也足够了  最近一次升级还加了个网盘功能 虽然很蛋疼
<\b> Cherrot: 网盘?  是插件?
<Cherrot> \b: 集成到thunderbird中的，上传大文件时会提示你使用“文件链接”
<\b> Cherrot: 我除了 thunderbird 本身，只用 lightning
<Cherrot> \b: soga
<\b> Cherrot: 那是有点蛋疼。。 从来没 email 按大附件
<\b> s/按/过
<\rs> gebjgd: 缺新聞來源，你給些好的rss/atom？
<\b> http://blog.lizardwrangler.com/2012/07/06/thunderbird-stability-and-community-innovation
<kk> \b,啥网址y Thunderbird: Stability and Community Innovation | Mitchell's Blog
<gebjgd> \rs: google+
<imadper> \rs: 恩, 7k行左右
<kk> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • Server安装时明明有中文，为什么装完了连中文文件名都显示不了？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=380311 12.04 server 安装时，一开始就可以选择语言种类为中文简体，然后，几乎所有的安装提示屏幕都是中文，但，安装完毕，重启进入tty1，显示中文文件名都变 …
<iGoogle> 谁用蓝牙适配器了
<ice> help
<ice> 有谁用mypaint的吗？为什么鼠标选不了画笔啊。
<iGoogle> 没绘图板，用这没劲吧
<ice> 这个东西还可以，跟gimp一起用就行了。
<jogetwoo> 想入个虚拟主机或vps，有经验的朋友说说godaddy怎么样?
<jogetwoo> godaddy便宜啊
<Anichtien> godaddy不爽
<Anichtien> 太慢了
<jogetwoo> Anichtien: 我听说现在不太抽了？
<Anichtien> 你可以卖三个月试试
<jogetwoo> 除了godaddy还有哪个性价比好点呢
<imadper> jogetwoo: 去查一下日本的vps
<jogetwoo> imadper: 日本的不错是吧？O:-)会不会受xxx站的牵连啊，那遍地都是xxx站啊！！汗。。。。
<imadper> jogetwoo: 不会的. vps, 来个独立ip就行了
<imadper> jogetwoo: 日本的非常好.
<jogetwoo> imadper: 你有熟悉的吗
<imadper> jogetwoo: 没有, 自己查吧...
<kiss990a> 请问， ping 127.1 & ， 命令后面加入了&进入后台执行，如何调回前台呢？
<LOL_> alvin_rxg: 光光
<LOL_> \b: ^_^
<whi5key> fg
<\b> LOL_: v_v
<\b> bg
<\b> 烧饭!
<LOL_> 哦.中午饭,我刚吃完晚饭
<cfy> \rs: 在不在
<cfy> \rs: 昨天谁问的auto-complete安装问题？
<cfy> \rs: 发错了。。
<cfy> \rs: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/138440
<cfy> \rs: imadper: 对应这个 http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/138440 ，知道啥通用算法么？
<cfy> \rs: imadper: 识别出跑道
<hamo> roylez_ .
<roylez_> hamo: ?
<hamo> roylez_ 如何鸟？
<roylez_> hamo: 头疼，啥也没写
<hamo> roylez_  不急..多看看猥琐图就好了
<roylez_> hamo: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac373934
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 巨乳眼镜猫耳娘居然还会忍术！！！ - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<roylez_> hamo: 吃饭去了。吃完回来看王叫兽 http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac373872
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 财经郎眼 中国黄金第一案 120707 - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<hamo> ..
<whi5key>  /exit
<hamo> roylez_ 你报复社会啊..
<cfy> roylez_: 好困阿
<cfy> roylez: 主席。几天天气不错
<cfy> roylez: 主席。今天天气不错
<cfy> imadper: 面基好没有。。
<kk> 新 其它类软件 • 请问 Linux 下的Truecrypt 有中文版没？ http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=380323 我在官网上下的。但是中文语言包放哪里啊？ 谢谢各位了 统计信息: 发表于 由 sasika — 2012-07-08 18:41
<imadper> cfy: 恩, 挺好的
<cfy> \rs: imadper: 对应这个 http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/138440 ，知道啥通用算法么？
<cfy> imadper: 有啥好方法，可以把两边那赛道识别出来么？
<imadper> 先看看, 刚吃完...撑死了...
<cfy> imadper: 嗯，好。。。。。。。。
<imadper> cfy: 你要把两边的赛道给识别出来?
<imadper> cfy: 为了啥? 为啥了不出届?
<cfy> imadper: 对
<cfy> imadper: 是阿，寻迹小车
<cfy> imadper: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/138442
<imadper> cfy: 这东西我没玩过呀... 你现在不是能根据中间的黑线找到轨迹就行了吗?
<cfy> imadper: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/138441
<cfy> imadper: 这是转弯时的图像
<imadper> cfy: 恩, 那你现在的车已经偏了?
<cfy> imadper: 没有偏
<cfy> imadper: 转弯时就是这样的，只能看到部分赛道的
<cfy> imadper: 这个时候，应该往左打死
<imadper> cfy: 恩, 你现在不能识别出两条赛道?
<cfy> imadper: 这是个180的角
<cfy> imadper: 情况比较多。
<cfy> imadper: 不知有啥直接算法，所以问问你
<cfy> imadper: 现在是准备从下往上，扫描
<imadper> cfy: 不知道.. 我只知道放到数组里面, 然后找数组, 得出曲线...
<cfy> imadper: 但是，处理图像时，需要考虑，算法的时间和空间复杂度
<cfy> imadper: 64Kbytes内存
<imadper> cfy: 略小了一点
<cfy> imadper: 最大数组char 16000
<imadper> cfy: 这东西不晓得了, 得去网上搜索了, 外国小孩儿玩这个的挺多的
<cfy> imadper: 啥关键字？
<imadper> cfy: .... 等我去试试看再说
<cfy> imadper:  o
<imadper> cfy: 我了个擦, smartcar是个车的牌子还是型号呀, 怎么搜到的都是车
<iGoogle> imadper: ...
<imadper> iGoogle: 啥?~
<cfy> iGoogle: 那个mma7660，只能从0寄存器开始,用读连续n个寄存器的方式，读取后面的寄存器
<cfy> iGoogle: 这个是我试出来的
<cfy> iGoogle: 网上，貌似也有人有这个问题，也是这么解决的
<iGoogle> cfy: 屏幕中间的Y，算出轨道的中点，这偏移量，可以列表，作出转弯的参数。
<iGoogle> 最简单的作弊方法。
<cfy> iGoogle: 我也这么想，现在准备试试效果
<iGoogle> cfy: iic的读取方式，不是按照8字节啥的，一个块，去读的嘛
<cfy> iGoogle: 转弯的时候，光这么算没用
<cfy> iGoogle: 不是有寄存器地址么？
<iGoogle> 就像eeprom
<cfy> iGoogle: 写没问题
<iGoogle> 额，是写是8字节。错了
<iGoogle> 读是按区域
<cfy> iGoogle: 读，不能跳着读
<imadper> cfy: 转弯的时候有好算法的
<iGoogle> 当然不能
<iGoogle> 一个序列不结束，你咋跳？
<cfy> iGoogle: 如果，我要读第7个，一定要从0开始全部读过来。。。
<cfy> iGoogle: 什么？不明白你的意思
<imadper> cfy: 延长线, 延长一cm, 然后看路线的偏移量相对于延长线是多少
<iGoogle> 通常是这样，只是不知道你那芯片可以从中间读不。
<cfy> iGoogle: 好像不行阿
<iGoogle> 普通eeprom可以
<cfy> imadper: 不太明白
<cfy> iGoogle: 哦
<iGoogle> 设置起始地址后，连续下去就是
<iGoogle> 跳，都不行
<iGoogle> 要结束上一个序列。
<cfy> iGoogle: 不是隔着读呢
<iGoogle> 你就一直读嘛
<cfy> iGoogle: 是可以。。。
<cfy> iGoogle: 这样有点傻。。
<iGoogle> 其实更快。比你重新开始一个序列
<hamo> adam8157 http://fmn.rrimg.com/fmn062/20120226/1610/p_large_19Ox_656c0000bd74125f.jpg
<adam8157> hamo: ...
<cfy> iGoogle: 其实无所谓，车跑起来之后，我只要前三个呢
<iGoogle> 要不，你搞铁氧体的存储器。那可以随机读
<cfy> iGoogle: ....不会用
<hamo> adam8157 http://fmn.rrimg.com/fmn060/20120226/1550/p_large_ioMM_0c4200000f13121a.jpg
<iGoogle> 开玩笑的。lol
<roylez_> hamo: 想掰晚蛋蛋？
<hamo> roylez_: ...
<hamo> roylez_: 专心吃你的饭去...
<hamo> roylez_: http://fmn.rrimg.com/fmn065/20120226/1530/p_large_gGXD_5fd100007260121a.jpg
<hamo> roylez_: 这个适合你
<iGoogle> 支持主席吃蟑螂
 * iGoogle 想起了 imadper 的图
<adam8157> hamo: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/aa979780gw1dupdm3uzqjj.jpg
<cfy> adam8157: 你P的背景都歪了。。
<imadper> iGoogle: 那个是前几天发的了八?
<adam8157> cfy: 有我啥事
<imadper> iGoogle: 这都能记住....
<cfy_afk> imadper: 我有个想法
<cfy_afk> imadper: 预测op行为，换nick
<imadper> cfy_afk: 难度颇大... 设个快捷键, 自动在自己的nick后面加个随机数
<hamo> roylez_: adam8157 http://fmn.rrimg.com/fmn056/20120207/1850/p_large_rYAq_1117000012fb1263.jpg
<imadper> cfy_afk: 随机字符串
<roylez_> hamo: out
<imadper> cfy_afk: 这样, 当你调戏完op之后, 人工预测, 手动切换, 比较靠谱
<hamo> roylez_: http://fmn.rrimg.com/fmn059/20120204/2145/p_large_WLUm_57ca0000559b1260.jpg
<cfy_afk> imadper: 好吧.
<cfy_afk> imadper: 预测 kk 的行为呢？因为kk会踢
<cfy_afk> imadper: 记得是这样
<imadper> cfy_afk: 刷屏之后立刻切换inick
<cfy_afk> imadper: kk知道的。。
<imadper> cfy_afk: 不是吧...
<cfy_afk> imadper: 你看看源代码，我感觉有
<imadper> cfy_afk: 不看了, 折腾... 我现在很少调戏op地说
<cfy_afk> imadper: +v是啥？我老在#c-zh被加v...
<imadper> cfy_afk: 我以为是你自己搞的, 每次上去你都被+v
<cfy_afk> imadper: 我查查
<hamo> adam8157 http://fmn.rrimg.com/fmn064/20110910/2000/p_large_Il12_38a40000126b126a.jpg
<cfy_afk> imadper: -Allows a user to talk in a +m channel. Noted by +nick.
<cfy_afk> imadper: 好像是特殊用户了。。。
<cfy_afk> imadper: 算了。权当+vip了,:D
<imadper> cfy_afk: ... 好吧!
<mao> 大家晚上好啊
<adam8157> hamo: 晚上吃得啥
<hamo> adam8157 没吃...
<hamo> adam8157 热了一天，一点胃口没有...
<adam8157> hamo: 没空调?
<hamo> adam8157 也热啊...
<adam8157> hamo: 我要是没空调就死了
<hamo> adam8157 我估计差不多...怕热的要死...
<adam8157> hamo: 我特怕... 还特容易出汗
<hamo> adam8157 嚓...一模一样...
<hamo> adam8157 先去洗澡..
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac373671
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 以福利回報社會 - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<adam8157> roylez_: 这名字...
<kk> 新 影音多媒体 • xbmc鼠标无法移动到边缘问题，求解 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=380327 刚安装好了XBMC，各项功能一切正常。就是鼠标移动不到最下面。其他三边正常，就是无法到达下边缘。感觉窗口大小判断不准确，不知道有没有哪位大神碰见过，求解决方法。 统计信息: 发表于 …
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac373617
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 朝你大胯捏一把 - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<adam8157> roylez_: 笑喷了
<mao> 有哪些比较好的云存储，像dropbox之类的
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac372955
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 美女 你吃个香蕉至于吗 - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<Cherrot> roylez_: 哇 这个喜欢
<adam8157> roylez_: http://img.qiushibaike.com/system/pictures/505/5053665/medium/5053665.jpg
<hamo> adam8157 凹凸man
<adam8157> hamo: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/mw600/7dd42f11gw1dupn620px5j.jpg
<adam8157> hamo: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/mw600/7dd42f11gw1dupn6a0eecg.jpg
<adam8157> hamo: roylez_ http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/mw600/7dd42f11gw1dupn5nwikpj.jpg
<roylez_> adam8157: ps图，弱
<hamo> adam8157 第二个不错...
<adam8157> hamo: 特意给你发的
<hamo> adam8157 居然还知道我喜欢这个口味的...
<Cherrot> hamo: 告诉我那是图片在闪……
<adam8157> hamo: 你伪装成你喜欢这个口味的
<hamo> Cherrot: 确实是...
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 咨询在Ubuntu下也可以顺利操作的网银 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=380330 最近在国内休假，准备把银行给换了。 因为我现在的笔记本上面只安装有Ubuntu，目前的银行账户在工商银行内，所以在Ubuntu只能通过安装虚拟机来解决网银的操作问题。 所以我想咨询下，是 …
<hamo> roylez_: .
<adam8157> roylez_: hamo http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac239533
<kk> adam8157,啥网址y 新世纪av传说 - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<adam8157> roylez_: hamo http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac372637
<kk> adam8157,啥网址y 陈老师代言戴尔笔记本 - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<roylez_> adam8157: 不知道fcitx为什么现在按ctrl就切中文，烦死了
<adam8157> roylez_: fcitx-configtool 进去把那个快捷键关掉
 * hamo 哈哈哈
<roylez_> adam8157: START /usr/bin/env WINEPREFIX="/home/roylez/.wine" wine start /ProgIDOpen txtfile "/home/roylez/.config/fcitx/config"
<roylez_> adam8157: 这龟毛玩意给我起了wine，用notepad打开了配置文件
<adam8157> ...
<adam8157> roylez_: fcitx-config-gtk这个包没装吧
<\rs> roylez_: 同感
<adam8157> roylez_: 有个图形界面的
<adam8157> hamo: 你哈哈哪个?
<roylez_> adam8157: 没这鸟包
<hamo> adam8157 你觉得呢？
<adam8157> hamo: av传说
<hamo> adam8157 ...
<adam8157> roylez_: 可能名字不同
<hamo> adam8157 你居然以为我跟主席和你口味一样...
<imadper> adam8157: 明天我过去, 过去要干活吗?
<adam8157> imadper: 要熟悉好久的吧
<adam8157> roylez_: https://aur.archlinux.org/packages.php?ID=43928
<imadper> adam8157: 熟悉? 就是去学习喽?
<kk> adam8157 ⇪ t: AUR (en) - fcitx-configtool
<adam8157> roylez_: 简单的, 改配置文件 不要那个快捷键就是了
<hamo> imadper: 熟悉新基友...
<imadper> hamo: 我肯定是去找前台和hr了~
<adam8157> imadper: 熟悉我们的办公环境
<adam8157> hamo: 你的竞争对手出现了
<imadper> adam8157: ....
<hamo> adam8157 他有不知道是谁...
<imadper> adam8157: 我跟hamo的口味不太一样吧...
<imadper> hamo: 不知道你说的那个hr是不是要请我吃饭的那个hr....
<adam8157> imadper: 放心 不是一个
<imadper> adam8157: 恩, 那好
<adam8157> imadper: 你会惊喜的
<imadper> adam8157: 咩?
<hamo> adam8157 谁？
<hamo> adam8157 贵司的HR我还是挺熟的...
<adam8157> hamo: 没说你
<adam8157> hamo: 你没见过我们hr, 接待你的只是intern
<hamo> adam8157 我说谁要请 imadper吃饭
<hamo> adam8157 yanshuang?
<adam8157> hamo: hr吧
<imadper> adam8157: 什么惊喜?
<adam8157> imadper: 她很活跃 很逗
<hamo> adam8157 是不？
<roylez_> adam8157: 哪个选项
 * imadper 预感明天去了会很喜感
<roylez_> adam8157: 根本就没找到
<adam8157> roylez_: global config -> hotkey
<adam8157> roylez_: 第二个 extra key for trigger input method
<adam8157> roylez_: SwitchKey=Disabled
<roylez_> adam8157: 没这个
<adam8157> roylez_: [Hotkey] SwitchKey=Disabled
<roylez_> adam8157: 没这一行
<adam8157> roylez_: 自己写上
<roylez_> adam8157: 好了
<adam8157> roylez_: momo
<roylez_> adam8157: fcitx这家伙有时候自己给我改配置文件，恼火死了
<hamo> adam8157 你居然对主席 momo...
<imadper> hamo: 你吃醋了????   !!!!
<hamo> imadper: 你要小心...小心他对你momo...
<hamo> imadper: 我是为你好...
<imadper> hamo: 跟我无关.. 我只是随便一问..
<imtxc> adam8157: 太夸张了,那个手机买来半天,我还没打开后盖.
 * imadper 阿弥陀佛
<imtxc> imadper: hamo 新来的,你们做了什么了.
<adam8157> roylez_: csslayer建议用图形配置工具
<adam8157> imtxc: å¼±
<roylez_> adam8157: 坚决抵制
<adam8157> imtxc: 不看说明书的人!
<imtxc> adam8157: 真拆不开.
<hamo> roylez_: 为啥不用ibus?
<adam8157> imtxc: 往上推的
<imtxc> adam8157: 说明书让小心的提起.
<roylez_> hamo: 电脑太弱，用不起
<imtxc> 这个不能推,都说是硬拔的...
<adam8157> hamo: fcitx真心流畅太多, 而且云输入法很好用
<hamo> adam8157 我用着还好...
<adam8157> imtxc: 反正是要向上就对了, 和普通习惯相反
 * hamo 难道是我脑太强大了？
<adam8157> hamo: 那是因为你没试过fcitx
<adam8157> hamo: 我以前和你一样想法
<hamo> adam8157 ...
<hamo> adam8157 ibus可是贵司人写的...
<adam8157> hamo: 谚语说, once black, never back
<\rs> adam8157: fcitx doesn't terminate upon sigterm
<adam8157> hamo: 我还不用rhel呢, 我还不用openshift呢
<adam8157> \rs: `killall fcitx` workfine here
<imtxc> ...
<adam8157> works fine
<hamo> adam8157 用不起...我是用不起...
<adam8157> hamo: 试试就知道了
<hamo> adam8157 .
<\rs> adam8157: Xorg死后新开，旧的fcitx不会结束，killall fcitx 也无效
<imtxc> adam8157: 堵俩孔?
<adam8157> \rs: 我这里没这毛病啊...
<adam8157> imtxc: 可以都贴上
<imadper> imtxc: 你买什么东西了, 副组长?
<imtxc> imadper: 我的手机掉了, 买高级新手机了
<imadper> imtxc: nokia?
<imtxc> imadper: 当然
<hamo> imtxc: 跟蛋的一样？
<imtxc> hamo: 你他的高级多了
<adam8157> imtxc: 1280?
<imtxc> adam8157: 对啊,
<adam8157> imtxc: gaoji
<imtxc> 1202又没卖的.
<imadper> imtxc: 壕!
<imtxc> adam8157: 必须的啊,透明胶厚度够么
<adam8157> imtxc: 纸胶好些
<imadper> adam8157: 话说, 空调你们开多少度? 要不要带个长袖过去的?~
<adam8157> imadper: 我办公室有个外套, 偶尔得穿
<hamo> imadper: 短裤可以成熟
<hamo> imadper: 承受
<adam8157> hamo: ...
<imadper> adam8157: 恩, 好, 我也带一个吧
<hamo> adam8157 就你还怕热..
<imadper> hamo: 你内心强大!
<hamo> adam8157 下午我去我都嫌热
<adam8157> hamo: 你那天不冷
<hamo> adam8157 贵帽对我这好...还给我调空调...
<imtxc> adam8157: 发现了, 没你的高级,你的还可以有个数据线
<adam8157> imtxc: 那个我也有, 修手机用的, 不是数据线
<imtxc> adam8157: http://bible.younet.com/files/2010/07/15/414833.shtml
<adam8157> imtxc: 哦 构造不大一样, 我只要贴到后盖内侧就好了
<imadper> adam8157: 那样的话, 声音会变得....
<adam8157> imadper: 没啥问题的
<imadper> adam8157: 开放式变成封闭式的发声, 声音会变干瘪的.... 我的m1就是
<adam8157> imadper: ...
<adam8157> roylez_: hamo http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/9535c634gw1dptlef5t2oj.jpg
<roylez_> adam8157: out
<hamo> adam8157 没看懂...
<adam8157> roylez_: ^^ hamo弱爆了...
<imtxc> 我看淘宝上卖的这个手机还送贴膜.
<roylez_> adam8157: 你也弱爆了
<imtxc> 至于么...
<debianer> 在聊什么哦？
<imadper> debianer: 再聊高端手机
 * imadper 洗澡去... 
<debianer> 小米就很好了
<imadper> debianer: http://www.ithome.com/html/digi/18375.htm
<kk> imadper,啥网址y 北斗小辣椒智能机晒配置：双核699元/四核999元 - 北斗小辣椒,北斗小辣椒手机,小辣椒手机,北斗网 - IT之家
<imadper> imtxc: http://www.ithome.com/html/digi/18375.htm      你应该买这个!
<imadper> debianer: 但看性价比超级高... 就是不敢买...
<imtxc> imadper: 弱爆了.
<imadper> imtxc: 弱你妹...
<imadper> imtxc: 你都副组长了, 还这么抠!
<debianer> imadper: 估计刚开始买不到的，小米要抢购
<imadper> debianer: 呵呵, 这东西估计就没人敢买. 小米倒是挺好的吗, 不过总觉得他几分钟抢完几十万台手机那个有点儿假
<hamo> imtxc: 副组长，啥时候升组长啊？
<imtxc> hamo: 快了快了
<debianer> 我愿意买
<imadper> hamo: 等他们组的组长也调走之后
<imadper> debianer: 估计用不住吧? 做工应该会很渣...
<imadper> debianer: 不过tegra3还是很有诱惑的...
<imtxc> 擦 不是待机王么,怎么玩这么一下下一格电就下去了.
<imadper> imtxc: 漏电
<imtxc> imadper: 果然,背面声音比前面大,不过不错了,我封住它.
<debianer> imadper四核1.5G和双核1.5G有啥区别？
<imadper> imtxc: 你的手机有什么可玩的...
<adam8157> 六年了, 这泳裤质量真好
<imtxc> imadper: 没有啊.
<adam8157> imadper: 贪吃蛇 国际象棋
<adam8157> imadper: 数独
<imadper> debianer: 多线程的时候有优势. 有足够的cpu应付多线程
<imtxc> imadper: 反应速度一流啊.
<hamo> adam8157 子孙满堂了吧..
<adam8157> hamo: 滚粗
<hamo> adam8157 你居然可耻的懂了...
<imadper> adam8157: 不会国际象棋
<gfrog_> adam8157: 牛蛋蛋
<adam8157> imadper: 我也不会
<adam8157> gfrog_: ^^
<gfrog_> adam8157: 国际象棋是神马？
<adam8157> gfrog_: 一种gaoji的象棋
 * gfrog_ 网络慢爆了啊啊啊啊
<imadper> gfrog_: 公司还是家里?
<gfrog_> imadper: 家里，公司网络一般情况下都没压力
<\b> 靠， gerbv 显示正确输出错误-.- 神马情况
<zq> VIM里面怎么浏览网页啊？
<namoamitabuddha> zq: ......
<namoamitabuddha> zq: emacs 能
<zq> ^_^
<namoamitabuddha> zq: vim 不是用来浏览网页用的
<zq> 好吧
<zq> 晕倒
<namoamitabuddha> zq: 可以在 vim 里面做一个 vimscript 来实现浏览网页，但毫无意义。
<zq> 恩，感觉是有点变扭
<namoamitabuddha> 这就是 vim 和 emacs 的区别。vim 的定向是 editor，但 emacs 至少根据现在的 emacser 的用法而言，不是。
<imtxc> 改造起来还挺复杂的.
<namoamitabuddha> zq: 但是，如果你想一个浏览器拥有像 vim 一样的操作，这的确有。
<zq> 恩，看到了。
<zq> firefox里面好像有插件
<imadper> 我用emacs都不在里面浏览网页
<imadper> 排版全乱
<namoamitabuddha> zq: 对，vimperator
<\b> 靠， evince 又挂了
<blackheath> hello
<kk> blackheath, 好.. .  ㍭ 
<blackheath> google earth 无法正确显示中文，咋办呢
<gebjgd> \b: 恭喜
<\rs> imadper: w3m看一些固定死宽度的网页不错
<\b> gebjgd: 所以我之前一直用kde ，一直用 okular
<imadper> \rs: 显示不了flash
<huangya> intr = ^C; quit = ^\; erase = ^?; kill = ^U;为什么我不能用ctrl+U终止程序？
<gfrog_> adam8157: man lscpu, 看author
<gebjgd> \b: 不用kde一样能用okular
<gfrog_> adam8157: 碉堡了啊
<\b> gebjgd: 不能集成,多麻烦
<adam8157> ...
<gebjgd> \b: 不需要集成
<\b> gebjgd: 要设置一堆 mime:   nautilus , thunderbird ... 里的 pdf , ps , eps, mps, djvu 等等各类格式.   太费时间
<\b> gebjgd: 不想折腾.  所以用发行版自帯的默认设置
<Cherrot> test
<kk> Cherrot, 点点点.  ㍭ 
<gfrog_> adam8157: 贵组牛人多
<gebjgd> \b: 用回arch了
<gebjgd> \b: 不会用debian
<\rs> \b: 现在还不知道这些 mime 怎么设置
<\b> \rs: 我也不知道, 懒
<\b> gebjgd: Lofl , 前天某人还刚说 arch 垃圾
<\rs> imadper: 看上去我的notification设置成功了，weechat的notify插件
<gebjgd> \b: 确实垃圾。升级下启动就能挂
<imadper> \rs: ping 能显示吗?
<\b> gebjgd: 还记得 arch 没有国内源的时候, 2kB/s 的网速通宵更新, 第二天神马底层库出问题了,  只能删掉装 debian...
<\rs> \rs: 只有 /msg \rs xxx 和 privmsg 提到我才显示
<StephdeChine> 有人用Mathematica的吗？
<adam8157> gfrog_: 隔壁组...
<gfrog_> adam8157: 贵大组
<gfrog_> adam8157: 贵组有位xiali同学也很牛的。你认识不？ lol
<adam8157> gfrog_: 我一直很是仰慕
<StephdeChine> 我的Mathematica哑了……自从安装了就没发出过任何声音……还在发声的时候弹出错误提示（JAVA的Exception）
<roylez_> gfrog_: xiali啊，我认识，开出租的？
<Patrick_DJ> 很多时候，一有人说国内没源，我总想问问是否包括台湾... -)-
<gebjgd> Patrick_DJ: 台湾是国内？
<CyrusYzGTt> 同問
<namoamitabuddha> Patrick_DJ: 准确的说法是：大陆
 * alvin_rxg 求臺灣來解放 Münster
<iGoogle> 是呢。说汉语的，都是中国。要统治
<zodiac1111> 求光复
<Patrick_DJ> gebjgd: 纠结... 0_0
<gebjgd> Patrick_DJ: 你能直接去台湾？
<adam8157> roylez_: ...
<iGoogle> roylez_: 看啥片子了
<Patrick_DJ> 我没去过.
<roylez_> iGoogle: cube2
<gebjgd> Patrick_DJ: 能直接去的就是国内不能直接去的都是国外
<Patrick_DJ> 其实我到现在都不确定台湾是否属于中国...
<iGoogle> 不是说很破嘛。 roylez_
<gebjgd> Patrick_DJ: 属于中国。不属于我党
<iGoogle> gebjgd: 啥叫直接？肉身？
<Patrick_DJ> -_-
<roylez_> adam8157: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/6927e7a5tw1duokyyedzhj.jpg  下到没？
<gebjgd> iGoogle: 恩那
<iGoogle> 学 gfrog的？肉身翻墙？
<iGoogle> 哪里不能去？
<adam8157> roylez_: 53.3%
<roylez_> adam8157: ca...
<adam8157> roylez_: 你露馅儿了
<roylez_> adam8157: 你露毛了
<adam8157> ...
<iGoogle> 掐。
<gebjgd> 好黄
 * Cherrot 怎么老断线……
<imtxc> .!
<fuhao> 请教个问题，ubuntu 安装的xfce4桌面没有声音，这个该怎么解决？
<iGoogle> fuhao: 一共几个wm?
<imadper> fuhao: lsmod | grep snd
<fuhao> iGoogle: wm? 什么意思？
<imadper> fuhao: 窗口管理器
<roylez_> adam8157: http://jandan.net/2012/07/08/meanwhile-in-america.html
<kk> roylez_,啥网址y 图集：美国的另一面
<adam8157> out
<imadper> fuhao: window manager
<iGoogle> adam8157: +
<iGoogle> fuhao: ubuntu的其他wm，有声音？
 * iGoogle 声音和wm屁关系。
<\b> 声音和屁有关系
<fuhao> iGoogle: 这次装的是ubuntu-server 64  然后没有桌面，我自己源里安装了xfce4
<iGoogle> 额。那是没安装全。如果只是server起的话。
<imadper> fuhao: lsmod | grep snd
<kk> 新 Shell脚本 • 这个愚蠢的 makefile 该如何缩写的好 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=380339 [make]XSLDIR=/usr/share/xml/docbook/stylesheet/docbook-xsl-ns .PHONY: all clean all: zh_CN/notify-send2.1.gz zh_TW/notify-send2.1.gz en_US/notify-send2.1.gz zh_CN/notify-send2.1.gz: zh_CN/notify-send2.xml cd zh_CN && xsltproc "$(XSLDIR)/manpages/docbook.xsl" " …
<adam8157> 当西班牙队踢进第四球的时候，意大利队全体球员们都低下了头，泪水充满了他们的眼眶，悲痛在他们的脸上蔓延……他们全特么赌的是3比0啊！
<imadper> fuhao: 刚就让你去看了, 你不告诉我结果...
<iGoogle> 没pulseaudio，看snd屁用。
<fuhao> imadper: 稍等
<imadper> iGoogle: 我了个去, 他是server
<fuhao> Gstreamer 检测不到任何声音设备。可能是一些 Gstreamer 的设备插件没有安装， 或者您没有使用声音设备的权限。
<iGoogle> 当然没pa。 imadper 不要看
<imadper> ...................   lsmod还能出这个结果
<iGoogle> gaoji 的 lsmod嘛。
<iGoogle> gaoji hamo
<imadper> fuhao: alsa, 装这个试试? cc iGoogle 对不对
<iGoogle> 直接alsa也可以。估计不会aptitude看已经安装的软件
<mao> 系统是英文的，想把thunderbird改成中文界面，怎么改啊
<mao> thunderbird设置里没有找到啊
<iGoogle> export LC_ALL=zh_CN.UTF-8 thunderbird
<mao> iGoogle: 3q
<iGoogle> 分开写。一行，要去掉export
<iGoogle> 打仗
<fuhao> imadper: http://imagebin.org/219971
<mao> ok
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.ishowsky.cn/video/v4079/'
<CyrusYzGTt> http://www.ishowsky.cn/video/v4079/
<kk> CyrusYzGTt,啥网址y 爆笑超经典辩论赛：学姐和学妹哪个更适合做女朋友，每一轮辩论都是爆点 | 每日视频精选 | 我秀网
<imadper> fuhao: 那就直接安装alsa吧
<rayleigh> 大家觉得Unity好用吗
<fuhao> imadper: OK
<fuhao> imadper: sudo apt-get inimino alsa   已经是最新版本了...
<fuhao> 。。。。 中间敲错了...
<imadper> inimino不知道是什么
<fuhao> imadper: sudo apt-get install alsa   已经是最新版本了... 抱歉，中间敲错了...
<imadper> fuhao: 有了? 那是你设备没有选对?
<fuhao> imadper: 有可能...
<imadper> fuhao: 改下设备吧..
<fuhao> imadper: 如何做？
<\b> 我了个去, 为神马 gerbv 不是 1:1 比例导出...
<\b> rayleigh:  unity 不错.
<imadper> fuhao: 不知道xfce怎么做.... 有图形化界面可以改的
<rayleigh> \b ...跟gnome相比呢
<mao> 不太喜欢unity
<\b> rayleigh:  unity  就是 gnome 换上 compiz /  unity panel 和 unity-shell.    如果是 unity-2d , 连 wm 都用 metabox.
<\b> rayleigh: 其它都是 gnome 的
<mao> 觉得gnome3还行，不过好像也挺占资源的,cpu使用率没下来过，特效好像也没compiz的流畅
<rayleigh> 是吗 我一直以为gnome是上部的菜单栏 Unity是左边的工具栏和super快捷键
<\b> unity 左边那一条图标和 xmonad 有仇... 于是被我关掉了.
<inimino> heh
<kk> 新 初学者园地 • 求助：firefox出现问题，地址栏无法输入任何字符，首选项不显示任何字符 http://forum.ubuntu.com.cn/viewtopic.php?t=380346 如标题所示，地址栏无法输入任何字符，像被锁定一样，菜单栏也不显示字符，软件中心、终端命令、官网下载13.tar.bz2安装情况均一样，安装之前也做了 …
<RickyZhang> so many people here
<rickyzhang_> 在干什么呢
<rickyzhang_> 潜伏 ？
<rickyzhang_> 大家晚安吧， 我要去睡觉了
<icook> ...
<iCooker> icook: hi
<icook> zhe
<icook> 中文频道吧
<iCooker> icook: hi 蘭州大學
<icook> 怎么改成和我差不多的了
<iCooker> xD
<icook> 什么？
<icook> 好安静啊
<rayleigh> 今天特别安静
<fuhao_> 我的问题还没解决...   :(
<gebjgd> fuhao_: 啥问题？
<\b> evince 又挂了...
<okman> 0.0
<gebjgd> \b: 恭喜
 * zodiac1111 失神了
<gfrog_> adam8157_away:  RT @Mini_Dragon_CN: 花了150美元订做了一个键盘。dvorak布局。青轴
<gebjgd> gfrog_: 有钱人
<rayleigh> 人们进进出出 就是不说话...
<maivel> 睡觉
<billlee> 建论坛用什么比较好啊？求推荐~
<\b> alvin_rxg: http://www.tianya.cn/publicforum/content/feeling/1/2443065.shtml
<kk> \b,啥网址y XMDX-50岁寡妇教授和30岁同居小情人惊世畸恋_情感天地_天涯社区
<alvin_rxg> ö_Ö
<\b> alvin_rxg: http://img3.laibafile.cn/getimgXXX/2/3/photo2/2012/7/1/middle/99113689_70761371_middle.jpg
<alvin_rxg> 不存在
<\b> alvin_rxg: 刷新一次
<\b> alvin_rxg: 点那个链接
<alvin_rxg> 不存在
<alvin_rxg> \b: 隔壁妞的晚餐没荤的。。 似乎是 番茄+土豆
<alvin_rxg> Damn! 啥时候轮到我啊。。。。 http://uot.dakra.lt/kitchen/
<kk> alvin_rxg,啥网址y UOT Kitchen. Kitchen
<\b> alvin_rxg:  ...你的越南妺?
<alvin_rxg> \b: 是越南妹，但不是我的
<\b> alvin_rxg: 那是谁的?
<alvin_rxg> \b: 不知道哇
<\b> alvin_rxg:  那 UO Kitchen 是嘛?
<\b> alvin_rxg: 当时没钱玩 UO, 只玩过 sphere 的私服
<alvin_rxg> \b: 现成的脚本，修改 android theme 的
<alvin_rxg> uo...
<\b> alvin_rxg: 不知道 android theme 是啥, 没钱买 android
<\b> alvin_rxg:  那个夏门大学的新闻实再太恶心了.  看了连晩饭都省了
<alvin_rxg> \b: 前边那个？
<\b> alvin_rxg: 最近学院派这么大的新闻你没听说?
<alvin_rxg> 标题看到过很多次，但我没看。觉得这没啥啊……
<alvin_rxg> 难道就许70岁老头娶20岁小姑娘，就不能50岁老太婆嫁30岁的男人？
<knownbad> 可以，你不就是吗？
<knownbad> 德国的蜜糖老妈子如何？
<alvin_rxg> knownbad: 那是你的喜好啊。我哪敢碰呀
<knownbad> 是你吧，我的对象都是嫩妹。
<knownbad> 你之前不是想人包养你吗？
<alvin_rxg> 对，我希望个25岁左右的女人来包养我
<knownbad> 可能25岁的男人会包养你。
<\b> knownbad: gebjgd 几岁了?
<alvin_rxg> 他50岁了
<gebjgd> knownbad: 小光太黑 我看不上
<ofan> 这50岁的看着挺年轻的
<gebjgd> ofan: 你心动了
<ofan> gebjgd: 挡住脸还可以
<gebjgd> ofan: 我艹
<gebjgd> ofan: 佩服
<gebjgd> ofan: 大周日没出门了？
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg: \b ofan 天津大火封口费61万
<\b> gebjgd:  天津哪里失水了?
<gebjgd> \b: 你不看新闻？
<gebjgd> \b: 都旧闻了
<\b> gebjgd:  我只听说哪个县的商厂失水, 是天津的?
<gebjgd> \b: 就是那个
<gebjgd> \b: 天津的
<\b> gebjgd: 每人 61 万?
<gebjgd> \b: 每家
<\b> gebjgd:  不是都旧闻了吗, 还封毛口
<gebjgd> \b: 怕家属闹事
<gebjgd> \b: 官方数字说就死了10人
<\b> ...
<\b> gebjgd: 谁都知道死了不止10人, 官方这样做几乎没舆论意义.  最多保了谁的乌紗
<gebjgd> \b: 档县衙就是这样
<gebjgd> \b: 你能怎么样
<kk>  06:05
<\b> 睡觉
#ubuntu-cn 2013-07-01
<^k^> 新 Debian发行版 • 如何制作一个debian7的usb flash drive? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=444988 对于debian6,请看： http://www.linux.com/community/blogs/13 ... on-techies 你这样做，就可以了。 wget <a class="postlink" href="http://cdimage.debian.org/cdimage/rele
<lucky_> 我一大早起来头就开始晕，有人知道是怎么回事吗？
<fatter> 经常熬夜
<lucky_> fatter: no
<lucky_> fatter: 基本不熬夜
<fatter> 那就是缺乏营养
<fatter> maybe
 * lucky_ 难道是睡得时间太久了？
<lucky_> fatter: 我估计是营养问题
<hlps> 早
<fatter> hehe,可能吧，有时睡太久也头晕
<ofan> lucky_: 撸多了吧
<lucky_> ofan: 啊？
<hlps> lucky_: 哦
<lucky_> hlps: what？
<tanianta> 济南下雨了
<tanianta> 济南未来五天都有雨
<tanianta> who is me
<imtxc> MeaCulpa eexpress 早
<zhuifeng> 昨晚谁说的安卓上的电台叫什么名字……
<^k^> 新 Kubuntu • Kubuntu一进入桌面就卡死 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=444989 如题，每次进去后刚开始几秒钟还可以。可是等开机声音过后，就直接卡死，没办法只好强退。 请问如何解决？？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 zf123 — 2013-07-01 9:14
<^k^> 新 Kubuntu • Kubuntu一进入桌面就卡死 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=444989 如题，每次进去后刚开始几秒钟还可以。可是等开机声音过后，就直接卡死，没办法只好强退。 请问如何解决？？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 zf123 — 2013-07-01 9:14
<^k^> .. 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 早
 * leemeng0161 早
<iMadper> gfrog_away: 帽帽里竟然还有这么漂亮的妹子!!!!!
<iMadper> gfrog_away: 新来的!!!
<jiero> iMadper: 呃。感觉很多IT女都很漂亮不是
<imtxc> iMadper: no pic you say a JB
<iMadper> imtxc: 你看不到而已, gfrog_away 一会儿能看到
<iMadper> imtxc: 还有bluezd也能看到
<imtxc> iMadper: 帽帽不是不招人了么
<iMadper> imtxc: 别的组
<jiero> imtxc: 秃亮陀你也乐观的去应征吧
<iMadper> imtxc: 超级漂亮!! 不行, 我一会儿再去看一看去
<jiero> iMadper: 。
<iMadper> jiero: 这个, 说不好.
<iMadper> jiero: 跟专业相关不大
<jiero> iMadper: 今年的新人应该最多不是，所以美女也应该最多
<jiero> iMadper: 不是清华博士吧。
<imtxc> jiero: 你妹
<imtxc> jiero: 人都说了特别漂亮了
<jiero> imtxc: 怎么了？
<qinliming> 自来水
<imtxc> jiero: 都说了非常漂亮了
<jiero> imtxc: 特别漂亮又怎么了，我小时候最喜欢捏的小美女就在清华读博士。。。
<zhuifeng> 。。。
<imtxc> jiero: BUT
<imtxc> jiero: 不在清华读计算机博士吧
<qinliming> zhuifeng
<jiero> imtxc: 不是专业无关么
<jiero> imtxc: 红帽又不是都计算机
 * iMadper 头一次觉得, 帽帽这么好... 可惜没来我们组...
<qinliming> zhuifeng 这里比linuxbar还水
<zhuifeng> qinliming: 不一样吧
<iMadper> linuxbra?
<zhuifeng> iMadper: #linuxbar
<qinliming> bra。。。。。。。
<qinliming> wtf
<iMadper> zhuifeng: lol~ 我只是开个玩笑
<zhuifeng> iMadper: 恩，我没看懂
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 那个德国伞名字叫杀
<jiero> iMadper: 这板子比我笔记本还大
<iMadper> jiero: 这么大?
<iMadper> jiero: 8*6的?
<jiero> iMadper:  哦 336.8 x 223.0 x 8.5 毫米（13.27 x 8.79 x 0.33 英寸）
<iMadper> jiero: 那你的是大.... 真大...
<iMadper> imtxc: https://autoproxy2pac.appspot.com/   这个你能用吗?
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ 405 => Net::HTTPMethodNotAllowed for https://autoproxy2pac.appspot.com/ -- unhandled responsein get head
<zhuifeng> 好大哦
<imtxc> iMadper: 从没成功使用过pac
<zhuifeng> 猫常把垃圾桶翻出的食物放床上，因为猫把主人当自己的孩子,它把自己看成是家里顶梁柱，有责任给不争气的主人找食物，猫通过长时间观察，沉痛地发现你不会打猎。出门会逮老鼠回家，不出门就翻垃圾找东西给你！
<zhuifeng> microcai: 嘿
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • Linux 3.10 内核发布 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=444991 Linus Torvalds宣称，这个版本将成为今年甚至是有史以来Linux内核变动幅度最大的一次，比所谓的全新3.0版都要猛。 概要列一下吧—— 内核： － 完整支持DynTicks(动态定时器)，并成为内核级别的核心特性。 － KVM虚拟化改进。
<iMadper> imtxc: 那, opera没有autoproxy, 怎么活?
<iMadper> eexpress: 神! ^^
<imtxc> iMadper: 学神
<jiero> iMadper: 手动设置找 plugin
<imtxc> iMadper: 自己手动
<jiero> iMadper: 好像可以写脚本
<iMadper> jiero: 有啥手动插件的?
<zhuifeng> iMadper: 可以用全局代理
<iMadper> zhuifeng: 我就是不想用全局呀....
<jiero> 全局代理确实可以
<iMadper> zhuifeng: 流量贵
<iMadper> zhuifeng: 我这个, 30g / 5软妹子
<imtxc> iMadper: 神就是手动维护白名单的。。
<zhuifeng> iMadper: cjb goagent都是免费的
<iMadper> zhuifeng: 不够快
<iMadper> zhuifeng: 我要日本机房.
<jiero> iMadper: 软妹子。。。你
<zhuifeng> iMadper: 响应不快，但是速度还行
<iMadper> zhuifeng: 要看720p的youtube
<iMadper> jiero: 软妹币
<jiero> 。。
<zhuifeng> iMadper: cjb看720毫无压力
<iMadper> zhuifeng: 我家电信, 以前可以, 现在不行了
<iMadper> zhuifeng: 所以, 一年前我就抛弃cjb了
<zhuifeng> iMadper: 我家一直可以，不过我不常上youtube
<iMadper> imtxc: https://autoproxy2pac.appspot.com/  这个你能下载下来?
<zhuifeng> iMadper: 有自己的vps是最好的了
<iMadper> zhuifeng: 我有vps
<iMadper> zhuifeng: 不过真没日本机房的...
<zhuifeng> iMadper: 最好是中国附近的
<iMadper> zhuifeng: 恩...
<zhuifeng> iMadper: 日本的速度是真快
<freeflying> iMadper: 除了gnome-terminal还有啥推荐的不
<iMadper> zhuifeng: 我们的出口就在日本呀...
<iMadper> CyrusYzGTt: 樱花
<zhuifeng> iMadper: 这样啊
<iMadper> free
<iMadper> freeflying: sakura
<iMadper> freeflying: 大爱 sakura
<jiero> freeflying:  terminator
<jiero> terminator 是不是读取 gnome-terminal 配置呐。
<freeflying> jiero: 这个是g-t的外壳吧
<jiero> 感觉就是吗
<jiero> 哈哈
<iMadper> freeflying: sakura吧, 比g-t快多了.
<freeflying> iMadper: 这个是日本人写的？
<iMadper> freeflying: 听名字, 是
<iMadper> freeflying: 你介意?
<jiero> midori 不是日本人写的吧。
<freeflying> iMadper: 不介意啊
<zhuifeng> iMadper: sakura是什么
<imtxc> 擦 掉线
<jiero> 只是学日文名的很多
<iMadper> freeflying: 那可以试一下, 我挺喜欢这个的. 比gt快, 而且切换过来没有任何纠结的地方.
<iMadper> zhuifeng: 樱花.
<imtxc> iMadper: 切换什么 freeflying
<iMadper> imtxc: 小jj
<zhuifeng> iMadper: 我以为是什么软件名
<imtxc> iMadper: 换把小的用/
<imtxc> iMadper: ? 赞
<iMadper> zhuifeng: 哦, 是个终端
<jiero> imtxc: 排尿吧。
<iMadper> imtxc: 小的, 远.
<iMadper> imtxc: 你还年轻, 不懂.
<imtxc> iMadper: 我可以下载下来那个
<zhuifeng> iMadper: 想起来了，是不是win下面用的
<iMadper> imtxc: 发给我, 邮件.
<iMadper> zhuifeng: O_o
<imtxc> iMadper: ssd -D 的么
<iMadper> zhuifeng: o_O
<iMadper> imtxc: 自定义, 端口1080
<imtxc> iMadper: socks?
<zhuifeng> iMadper: sakura is a terminal emulator based on GTK and VTE
<iMadper> imtxc:对
<iMadper> zhuifeng: 对
<zhuifeng> 基于vte的一律不用
<zhuifeng> urxvt默秒全，xterm默秒全
<imtxc> iMadper: 邮箱
 * imtxc 不会被kick 吧。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 你丫什么时候去上海?
<iMadper> imt
<imtxc> iMadper: 这得问侯总
<imtxc> iMadper: 那次他问了之后，就没任何消息了，理论上是pass了
<imtxc> iMadper: 都一个周了
<iMadper> imtxc: pass是通过的意思?
<imtxc> iMadper: pass 是把我的简历通过垃圾桶了的意思
<iMadper> imtxc: 经常的事情
<imtxc> 擦哦，今天的网络一个邮件这么慢
<iMadper> imtxc: 胜负乃兵家常事, 大侠请重新来过
<jiero> imtxc: 你在上海干嘛？
<imtxc> iMadper: 重新给侯总发一份？
<iMadper> jie
<iMadper> jiero: 当鸭子
<imtxc> jiero: 想去不能去才最寂寞
<iMadper> imtxc: 不然呢? 必须重新发呀
<jiero> iMadper: 。。。
<jiero> imtxc: 寂寞难耐
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • Linux 3.10 内核发布 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=444994 Linus Torvalds宣称，这个版本将成为今年甚至是有史以来Linux内核变动幅度最大的一次，比所谓的全新3.0版都要猛。 概要列一下吧—— 内核： － 完整支持DynTicks(动态定时器)，并成为内核级别的核心特性。 － KVM虚拟化改进
<zhuifeng> 真的发布了，擦
<iMadper> zhuifeng: 你又要make了?
<zhuifeng> iMadper: 没空，找时间看下
<zhuifeng> iMadper: xfs很重要，。。
<iMadper> zhuifeng: 干嘛用的?
<jiero> iMadper: 有没有一个 to-do 软件，是以成功作为标准的，一堆一堆的成功
<jiero> to-do list 改名 sucess list
<zhuifeng> iMadper: 我用的xfs文件系统，3.10貌似有增强xfs
<iMadper> jiero: done 不行吗?
<iMadper> jiero: org-mode 可以自己改
<jiero> iMadper: 不好，那就过去了
<jiero> iMadper: 好。
<imtxc> NNND
<leemeng0161> imtxc, 你怎么把仙子的twitter放上去干嘛
<jiero> leemeng0161: 什么是仙子？
<imtxc> leemeng0161: 什么
<imtxc> leemeng0161: 你怎么知道是我放的
<leemeng0161> imtxc, 依云的吗
<iMadper> imtxc: 收到, thx
<leemeng0161> http://imagebin.org/263051
<leemeng0161> 这个不是你方的
<imtxc> iMadper: 刚掉线掉出翔了
<imtxc> leemeng0161: 是啊，但是你怎么知道是我放的
<^k^> .. 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<leemeng0161> 和你的nick一样的吗
<leemeng0161> imtxc, 和你的nick一样的吗
<imtxc> leemeng0161: 哪里有 nick
<leemeng0161> imtxc
<leemeng0161> http://imagebin.org/
<leemeng0161> 这个可以看到
<iMadper> imtxc: 暂时改用opera, 坐等fx的bug修复
<imtxc> leemeng0161: 我的意思是 哪里显示了
 * sjd_zeus debian的kbuild咋还不出来呢
<zhuifeng> 在kernel的gitweb里看到了Li Zefan，中国人诶，
<iMadper> zhuifeng: 很多中国人, 也有台湾人
<zhuifeng> iMadper: 没有很多
<iMadper> zhuifeng: 真不少的
<zhuifeng> iMadper: 大陆的只有两个
<iMadper> zhuifeng: 怎么会...
<zhuifeng> iMadper: 其他的大概不在国内吧
<iMadper> zhuifeng: 鄙公司/C家中国/oracle中国/ibm中国/南富士  这几个公司在国内的内核开发者, 不可能才两个
<zhuifeng> iMadper: li zefan是化为的
<sjd_zeus> kernel 3.10出来了？
<zhuifeng> 华为
<eexpress> iMadper: momo
<leemeng0161> imtxc, http://imagebin.org/263053
<iMadper> zhuifeng: 华为内核研发实力挺高.
<iMadper> eexpress: 不让碰!
<zhuifeng> iMadper: 好吧，我不太清清楚
<iMadper> eexpress: 乱摸啥?!
<eexpress> 。。被女人收复了？
<imtxc> leemeng0161: 好吧
<iMadper> eexpress: 啥opera, 不是别我的pac文件
<imtxc> eexpress: 神居然也出来摸人
<iMadper> s/啥/傻/
<eexpress> ？
<eexpress> 看不懂
<iMadper> eexpress: 不识别我的pac文件.
<iMadper> eexpress: 傻opera.
<eexpress> pac我都不用了。
<eexpress> pac的加载，需要菜单加载才立刻有效。
<zhuifeng> 又看到一个中国人
<eexpress> 你用op?
<iMadper> eexpress: 恩, fx有个bug
<iMadper> eexpress: 太烦人了, 老乱弹框
<eexpress> 一个？不止吧
<iMadper> eexpress: 别的没烦我...
<zhuifeng> jiang liu 也是华为的
<iMadper> eexpress: 那你怎么翻墙?
<eexpress> goa
<iMadper> zhuifeng: jiangliu之前修复了一个numa的hot plug-in的bug, 强.
<zhuifeng> iMadper: 这次修改的是/drivers/acpi/dock.c
<zhuifeng> 都是神人
<iMadper> zhuifeng: 这次的还没看... upstream的跟我没关系...
<eexpress> 修bug，没权提交的，才郁闷
<eexpress> 好多bug因此不修复
<iMadper> eexpress: 你说fx?
<eexpress> 说各种
<ugoub> 提交了连次bug，然后想合并两次提交，发现没有权限那才郁闷。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu12.04 TLS 用什么命令，查看系统有哪些服务？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=444995 ？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 apis — 2013-07-01 10:08
<zhuifeng> 确实好多中国人名
<zhuifeng> 华为碉堡啊，又一个
<iMadper> zhuifeng: 国内做内核的公司很多的
<zhuifeng> ...
<eexpress> 见过LFS，搞智能家居的。
 * sjd_zeus 请问Linux下有可以读取outlook文件的工具吗，.pst的
<iMadper> sjd_zeus: 要是google不倒, 那可能就是没有
<zhuifeng> 下午再来。。
<eexpress> sjd_zeus: 去cpan搜索
<eexpress> 各种奇葩格式都有转换的
<sjd_zeus> 好的，我去找找
<sjd_zeus> 我想将outlook的文件导入到icedove里面去
<eexpress> 没喜欢过outlook。自己折腾吧。
<eexpress> imtxc: 你是不是最近考试了？
<imtxc> eexpress: 考试？
<imtxc> eexpress: 嘛考试？
<eexpress> 额。那就不是你。是破饭团。
<iMadper>  /kick imtxc 神说你在考试, 你丫就是在考试!
<iMadper>  /kick imtxc 还假装不知道?!
<leemeng0161> ...
<imtxc> 考试了
<iMadper> eexpress: 你现在都是全局翻墙?
<eexpress> 。。不会吧。  iMadper 变这么强硬了。
<iMadper> eexpress: 没有autoproxy?
<iMadper> eexpress: 没变呀
<eexpress> 白名单啊。调用goa
<eexpress> 上次不是截图了？
<iMadper> eexpress: 白名单, 那得多长... share你的白名单给我吧
<iMadper> eexpress: paste给我
<eexpress> 我的不长。
<iMadper> eexpress: 那也share给我吧...
<iMadper> eexpress: .... paste.bin之类的网站呀
<iMadper> eexpress: 你这刷屏.....
<iMadper> eexpress: 一会儿erc卡死了...
<iMadper> eexpress: notification都爆了....
<iMadper> eexpress: ....
<eexpress> 额。有些不是
<eexpress> 从twitter开始，只有下面一部分
<eexpress> 。
<eexpress> http://imagebin.org/263058
<eexpress> 这样可以吧
<iMadper> eexpress: ..... 恩.....
<iMadper> eexpress: 你一定是故意的
<eexpress> 有些你不需要的，是公司封的视频
<eexpress> 。。
<iMadper> eexpress: 这怎么复制....
<eexpress> lol
<iMadper> eexpress: ... ... 哦, 明白了, 你也不好复制...
<imtxc> lol
<eexpress> 我cat|grep了啊
<eexpress> 你说我刷屏
<dispensable> 发现安卓上的Android IRC这个app还挺好用的
<iMadper> eexpress: 你发到paste.ubuntu.com呀....
<alvin_rxg> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (@ ubuntu.com)
<imtxc> eexpress: 有个问题， op 的托盘图标为什么不是透明的。。。
<eexpress> 可是，我发现不是override.ini
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 购物网站服务器 装ubuntu server版合适吗？会不会比centos性能差？或者安装不方便呢？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=444996 购物网站服务器 装ubuntu server版合适吗？会不会比centos性能差？或者安装不方便呢？ 刚用ubuntn，感觉软件安装非常方便 ， 就是不知道稳定性如何？ 跟centOS相比
<^k^> 呢？ 求指点！！！谢谢大家 统计信息: 发表于 由 爱上你了ubuntu — 2013-07 …
<iMadper> eexpress: ... ...
<imtxc> eexpress: 不能透明的话，很丑的一陀
<jiero> eexpress:  可以 /msg
<qinliming> 看了一集抗日玄幻剧
<sjd_zeus> 我的icedove的导入里面看不到各种格式，请问怎么回事呢
<qinliming> xxx大侠弓箭秒杀装甲车
<jiero> 双方互相开枪，不是两败俱伤的影视，直接中指
<eexpress> 要过滤一个Proxy|Enable Proxy=1，才有结果。
<eexpress> imtxc: 自己换一个。我这没图标。unity
<qinliming> 来盘手撕鬼子，打包要大个的
<dispensable> 那国内的都得中指了。。
<dispensable> 我觉得还是那个强奸不能反被杀的牛逼。还有人离那么近用弓箭杀人的。呵呵
<eexpress> dispensable: 你不懂，那是导演为了让青年演员体验生活，加入的戏份。
<ugoub> 我发现我的tty2-6都只有各_指示符号在闪，谁知道可能是怎么回事？我一般不会用tty。偶然发现的。
<qinliming> 鬼子沾边就死，我军队长被敌军机枪吐吐了，还要表白说完话还不闭眼
<iMadper> ugoub: 有, 是对的
<dispensable> 体验大漠沙如雪，开弓射大雕的生活？听起来还蛮不错的
<eexpress> qinliming: 是违反常理。二战后期的枪，基本是一抢毙命的。
<dispensable> 那是死不瞑目
<eexpress> 只要是贯穿的，就是毙命。
<dispensable> tty上显示什么应该是自己自定义的吧
<ugoub> iMadper: ?不是啊tty1 会有login的提示，其他没有。tty1登录进去后，tty2好像还是那样。以前不是又7个终端么？
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 我想问一下怎么更改ubuntu10.04的系统启动界面啊，就是那个一行点，来回闪烁的界面。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=444997 我想问一下怎么更改ubuntu10.04的系统启动界面啊，就是那个一行点，来回闪烁的界面。 统计信息: 发表于 由 mickymin — 2013-07-01 10:47
<dispensable> 贯穿也要看是哪个部位吧，不过想来在当年的环境下。。。应该死的多
<qinliming> 基本上贯穿除去胳膊腿的任何地方都是死
<eexpress> 基本不要看。后期的抢，都是巨大的贯穿洞。
<iMadper> ug
<iMadper> ugoub: 连login都没有? 那没见过
<qinliming> 由于子弹都旋转会在贯穿洞内形成空腔然后。。。。。不死没道理
<MeaCulpa> 步枪贯穿伤会有个漏斗型伤口
<MeaCulpa> 一般截肢了
<dispensable> 所以那些吞弹自杀的真心有勇气啊
<MeaCulpa> 打中躯干的都死了
<MeaCulpa> 电影里捂住伤口那种都是流弹吧
<ugoub> iMadper: 对啊，诡异了。 另外系统经常的出什么关于smbd的 PrblemReport，估计和我的vitrualbox有关，我共享了一个文件夹。不过，可以正常使用。
<dispensable> 为什么忽然想起了奔放的姜戈里的。。。。
<dispensable> 昆汀还真是。。
<ugoub> 还有，就是，昨天装了OpenVPN。估计应该和这个关系不大。郁闷的是，今天logitech的Unity也出问题了，说，device not accepting address 3，error -71……
<ugoub> 这问题还准备看下，实在不行换成有线键盘。
<eexpress> MeaCulpa: 游戏玩多了的这一代，估计都认为人是有血的，可以慢慢减少和补血。
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 那是脑残游戏玩多了...
<qinliming> 有人玩过真人cs不
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 电视对手枪的描写就牛逼的多
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 牛人拿起陌生手枪也不用校准，直接一枪一个
<dispensable> 手枪开锁。。。
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 我那做警察的同学说，陌生的.38, 拿来直接开就等于报复社会...
<eexpress> 额。头几天，我还看到啥预告，骑单车，漂移，甩尾，手枪横扫敌人。
<freeflying> iMadper: sakura切换标签的快捷键是啥
<iMadper> freeflying: Alt + [1-9]
<qinliming> 尼码m11不就7发子弹么，电影上7发子弹打了老半天
<Relaed_> 上当了...
<imtxc> sakura 是什么高级东西
<qinliming> 好神奇
<iMadper> qinliming: 开弹药无限的秘籍了
<freeflying> iMadper: 这个跟我irssi里的冲突
<eexpress> lol
<Relaed_> 升级到iOS7简直就是小白鼠。。。
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • Ubuntu 13.04安装启动后，菜单和左侧启动栏无法显示，一直抖动。求帮助 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=444999 在虚拟机里安装的Ubuntu 13.04。试过两种虚拟机vbox和vmware，都是同样的情况。 就是安装成功后，启动系统。输入密码登陆系统。然后只显示一个桌面背景。其他什么也没有
<^k^> 。原来的菜单栏的位置和左侧启动栏(任务栏)一直抖动。。 不能正常显示出 …
<eexpress> 电视有人披露，某些系统，只要升级，老系统一联网，就强制变慢，出bug。我遇到了。
<gfrog_away> eexpress: 神
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: 酷啪啪
<eexpress> 噶嘛
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: 基娃娃
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 挂嘛
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 屎开
<qinliming> ie就这德行
<eexpress> 107.5/110 120/120 成绩不错吧。
<^k^> 新 Wine及其分支 • wine能完美运行快车mini版！！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445000 直接就能运行，还不错. <img src="http://d.hiphotos.bdimg.com/album/s%3D680%3Bq%3D90/sign=d4321929a1ec08fa220010af69d54c50/cdbf6c81800a19d89f0f399332fa828ba61e4613.jpg" style
<iMadper> freeflying: ... O_o
<gfrog_away> eexpress: 渣神前两天看环法木有？
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: 环法？
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: .
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: 环法不是生物科技比赛么
<iMadper> freeflying: 这个, 我也不知道怎么解决了...
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: 环法冠军选手有活到70的么？
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: 嗯，这倒是。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: 环法冠军选手有活到70的么？有活到70还有JJ蛋蛋的么
<eexpress> 自从某人睾丸缺失曝光和兴奋剂事件，就不看那些了。
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 我怀疑那自杀的，也是发现自己成了性无能，不能接受这个现实...
<eexpress> 做等超炫风火轮。
<eexpress> MeaCulpa: 你没证据嘛
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: 骑车对jj没影响的。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: 高端坐垫没有，我们小时候那种还是有的
<eexpress> 噶嘛体外受精，当然没影响。
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: 阿壮也是先切了蛋蛋后拿得冠军
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: 谁让你坐那个。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: 我说化学...人造激素会抑制人体自身分泌能力
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: Fight Club里面那个奶妈，记得不
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: pro的昨天都1000起步的
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: 阿壮天知道啥内幕
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: 一个睾丸以后，还把老婆T了，另搞
<eexpress> 2个肾维持一个睾丸，应该是有多。
<MeaCulpa> 现在应该都是些高级货色了，人类生长激素，还有把血抽出来再打回去的
<qinliming> 把jb也割了吧
<MeaCulpa> qinliming: 其实说不定有帮助呢，就像Amazon割乳房
<eexpress> amazon是？
<MeaCulpa> 古罗马附近一个部落
<MeaCulpa> 还是古希腊，忘了
<eexpress> 抽血的，哪拳击的多了
<eexpress> 。
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: Amazon切mimi是为了不挡住射箭
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: 恩，hoho
<eexpress> 草，这么高级的事情，你们都知道了。
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: eexpress 大菠萝里的Amazon也是这样啊。
<dispensable> 不明觉厉
<qinliming> 那样就不会蛋疼咪涨了
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: eexpress 我很好奇为毛Ama的专用甲还是有两个mimi的造型。
<eexpress> 不知道这事情。问酷胖，他最奇葩。。
<qinliming> 大菠萝是毛啊
<qinliming> 不明绝厉
<freeflying> roylez_: gfrog_away 你们的irssi热键绑定的啥
<iMadper> qinliming: diablo 大菠萝
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 干神马的热键？
<qinliming> diablo我也不知道是啥。。。。
<gfrog_away> qinliming: 你多大？
<qinliming> 22
<gfrog_away> qinliming: 大菠萝流行的时候你才10岁，难怪。
 * gfrog_away 大菠萝三真心没当年的影响力了。
<dispensable> 暗黑破坏神
<qinliming> 听说过
<imtxc> google reader 真会关？
<imtxc> NND
<dispensable> 天天被同学黑不玩即时战略的都智商低
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 切换频道的
<gfrog_away> freeflying: ^N/^P，我没换过。
<imtxc> freeflying: alt+n
<gfrog_away> freeflying: ^，嗯，这个在没alt绑定的终端里也能用.
<dispensable> reader我都转移了好几个阵地了。。。
<qinliming> 在我心中玩lol和cf的智商最低
<imtxc> gfrog_away: ^ 异党， 烧了
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 屎开
<qinliming> 一个游戏能让人一脸难以理解的表情乎天喊地
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 不冲突啊
<dispensable> 如今也就玩玩minecraft
<dispensable> 还是自娱自乐类型的
<gfrog_away> freeflying: alt+n那个
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 必然冲突
<qinliming> 如今玩玩 gnugo
<dispensable> 我的大刀早已饥渴难耐。。。
<eexpress> 切换标签，f1/f2 路过。
<eexpress> imtxc: 你不是opera了？
<qinliming> 双杀
<jiero> 玩 zero-k
<qinliming> openarena不错
<qinliming> warzone2100也不错
 * jiero 主动请辞，不敢再回去玩了。一年8~10%的时间花在一个游戏的游戏时间上太悲催了。
<imtxc> eexpress: opera 在我这里有比较多的问题，在慢慢适应
<imtxc> eexpress: 关了图标，邮件提醒不给力，打开太丑，还有代理的问题在等 iMadper 处理好。。。。。
<eexpress> imtxc: 先适应内建的irc。
<qinliming> 用linux为了戒游戏
<jiero> 。
<iMadper> imtxc: 刚刚找到出问题的插件, 现在换回fx了
<qinliming> 后来也就不玩了
 * MeaCulpa 用Linux为了玩游戏
<jiero> 如果用linux能戒游戏。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: autoproxy好用.
 * jiero 感觉那人很不可思议
<qinliming> 戒了
<imtxc> iMadper: 在 opera 里面用 flash，有80% 的概率导致死机。。。。
<qinliming> wine这物不屑一顾
<jiero> 和 wine 有关系么。。。
<MeaCulpa> qinliming: 游戏和wine有啥关系？
<MeaCulpa> 评酒游戏？
<jiero> 。
<qinliming> 原生的游戏惨不忍睹
<MeaCulpa> qinliming: 那是你眼光独到
<jiero> 用眼睛玩游戏的哈
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 虚幻2004和Quake4在Linux里哪怕是效果也比Win好
<eexpress> iMadper:  imtxc ...
<jiero> MeaCulpa:  我没试过啊。。。
<qinliming> 玩过openarena
 * jiero 试过的是发现某游戏在windows下 60FPS实际上比linux下30FPS比，卡的像渣一般。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 可惜阿，我那时候在俄罗斯买了盘UT3，结果因为一个小小的声音库license，那游戏就出不了Linux版
<qinliming> 集显不卡
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 你在俄罗斯。。。
<MeaCulpa> 乡村小集市里的光盘摊
<jiero> MeaCulpa:哦。想起来了有照片
<MeaCulpa> 牛逼阿
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 。。。
<MeaCulpa> 毛子就是牛逼
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 我买了正版的UT2004，结果交换码让我划坏了——过期了吧。
<MeaCulpa> 教堂出来就拿了游戏盘回家操机，帽子
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 我们国内有种换cdkey销售模式，很恶心，ut2k4也是
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 嗯
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 就是代理商先不进货，先卖一个假的cdkey
<MeaCulpa> 玩家去他们网站置换
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 我就是吃那个亏
<MeaCulpa> 他们再去上游下单
<MeaCulpa> 这个太黑了，老外搞了两次不搞了
<qinliming> 这尼码无本经营
<MeaCulpa> 然后那代理商到时候卷钱走人...
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 中国的可以不用那个旧庄
<MeaCulpa> qinliming: 是阿，我NWN, ut2k3 ut2k4都这样买的
<MeaCulpa> 价钱倒是便宜，我还帮老外带买
<MeaCulpa> jiero: UT2k4那么牛逼的大作，国内买的很贱
 * jiero 想想那些买 humble 系的。
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 国内一直没有自己建立服务器的想法。
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 我不是很明白
<MeaCulpa> 国内的QuakeLive服务器活了2个月
<jiero> 。
<qinliming> 国内就不出个大作
<MeaCulpa> 我估计我quakelive帐号要suspend了
<MeaCulpa> 很久没上去戳
<jiero> 什么是大作？
<^k^> jiero: define:大作？ <b>大作</b>-汉语词语基本信息【词目】<b>大作</b>【拼音】dà zuò 【基本解释】称人作品的敬词。 详细 解释1.犹大事。《逸周书·祭公》：“汝无以小-dazuo.
<MeaCulpa> ping越来越差，韩国日本都是2xx
<qinliming> 游戏啊
<jiero> 商业抛上很多钱，做很多特效
<jiero> 就是大作
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 那是廉价新人美工多，纯粹拼贴图规模，DirectX游戏都这样
<qinliming> opengl呢
<MeaCulpa> 先拼命画，然后再压缩贴图
<MeaCulpa> qinliming: OpenGL要有能人做平台的，国内估计没了
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 有啊有啊，你看 palomino|working
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 哦，牛
<MeaCulpa> OpenGL+SDL
<eexpress> 都是贴图嘛
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 其实他们是 opengl es :)
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 手机
<MeaCulpa> qinliming: OpenGL这几年被日阿不能游戏厂商搅的乌烟瘴气
<qinliming> 不是
<MeaCulpa> 日阿不能/日本
<eexpress> 没ping，没服务器，都死得快。
<jiero> eexpress: 你个 没ping，让我感觉 ping 0.。。
<eexpress> 你居然能这样理解。
<jiero> eexpress: ping回不来的意思？
<qinliming> 玩了美国服的cf
 * jiero 前一段时间还玩美服 savage xr
<qinliming> 尼码居然有东洋刀。。。
<qinliming> 十分蛋疼
<MeaCulpa> qinliming: 西方人最粉东洋刀
 * MeaCulpa 曲刃剑居然用来打仗，也只有金属匮乏的东洋能这么搞
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 还没啥游戏能做的那么仔细，刀对打吧。
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 因为没啥盔甲？
<Relaed> jiero: Starwars Jedi Academy
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 其实波斯也是吧。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 单曲刃剑几乎不能穿刺攻击，对付金属盔甲没用
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 波斯有马
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 东洋几乎没有骑兵
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 就算是大马士革刃，也是先把人搞下马来，再换匕首戳的
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 穿刺有弓箭和枪哈
<qinliming> 日本用木甲
<qinliming> 或者竹子做的
<qinliming> 所以
<MeaCulpa> 剑这个东西，本身就是仪仗和格斗武器，军用都不咋的
<MeaCulpa> 日本没那么多铁矿
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 大剑还可以
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 太重
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 斧头也重~虽然威力更大
<MeaCulpa> 而且Katana以东洋人力量，都需要双手持握了，遇到长枪弓箭就是死
<MeaCulpa> 斧头平衡好
<MeaCulpa> 且用的人，除了流寇，都是装备精良的贵族
<MeaCulpa> 勇敢的心，就用战斧
 * jiero 想 让现代人用技术为古代人发明新的近战武器，会是什么样子呐？
<MeaCulpa> 苏格兰的Robert
<huntxu> jiero: 機械手
<jiero> huntxu: 。。。
 * jiero 摸摸 huntxu
<MeaCulpa> jiero: Holy water sprinkler,  带炸药头的长棍子
<jiero> 弹簧刀。。。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 直接伸过去炸
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 你让我想到电棒
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 持续性没有啊
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 恩，等离子态电棒
<qinliming> 枪
<huntxu> jiero: 還有甲衣
<huntxu> jiero: 頭盔
<MeaCulpa> Picard: Phaser set to desintergrate
<jiero> huntxu: 还有军用巧克力！
<huntxu> jiero: 近戰基本無視對方攻擊了
<MeaCulpa> 直接灰飞烟灭
<jiero> huntxu: 手电筒。
<johann_> 你们在说啥子？
<huntxu> jiero: 手電筒二更劫寨不錯
 * lucky_ 头好晕
<iMadper> huntxu: 终于搞定jenkins的插件问题! 以后请叫我 jenkins guru!
 * MeaCulpa 最爱连枷
 * MeaCulpa 最爱连枷，冷兵器之王
<jiero> johann_: 由日本的破刀想到近战武器，想到现代技术武装古代人怎么出产新型近战武器
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 流星锤么。。。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 类似，就是难用
<johann_> jiero: soga
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 双节棍，morningstar, 都算是
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 就是说，打击前力臂短，打击时力臂陡然增强
<huntxu> iMadper: java guru你好
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 鞭子类的
<huntxu> iMadper: 請不要自抬身價
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 还没有反弹伤害
<iMadper> huntxu: 我用的ruby写的!!!
<eexpress> 你们这些没想象的。直接激光笔就是。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 但是，难用
<iMadper> huntxu: 至今还没写过一行java!!!
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 没有纠缠伤害
<iMadper> huntxu: 请不要用粗口来误伤我!
<lucky_>  /me 求doctor
<eexpress> 瞎你双眼
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 尤其双节棍那种二货，柄短会伤自己
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 呃，让我想到鞭子也是，绝对能打着自己。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 柄长，打击面短，就不会伤自己，但是这东西真心难以驾御，不少骑士用来轰重甲的
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 步兵的双手大连枷可以直接攻击战马
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 嗯。
 * lucky_ i gonna be dead…
<jiero> lucky_: 110
<MeaCulpa> 破坏力极大，但是还是敌不过训练有素的长矛...
<imtxc> lucky_: 你怎么了
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 。长矛的攻击直接啊。。。
<lucky_> imtxc: 要挂了
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 恩，阵形完美的情况下，一寸长一寸强
<lucky_> imtxc: 你懂医吗
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 还得要准头儿好
<jiero> iMadper: 枪林啊
<iMadper> jiero: 林了, 那肯定是枪好... 密密麻麻!
<imtxc> lucky_: 略懂
<imtxc> lucky_: 说说
<jiero> MeaCulpa:  iMadper 敢冲着枪林冲上去的真勇士。
<lucky_> 哦买5
<imtxc> lucky_: 哪里不舒服
<lucky_> imtxc: 头晕
<jiero> lucky_: 110
<imtxc> lucky_: 我，死不了，鉴定完毕
<jiero> lucky_: 120
<lucky_> imtxc: 后脑
<jiero> lucky_: 不会怪罪你的
<iMadper> jiero: 只能用弓箭了吧... 在对面到达之前消灭掉, 如果对方阵型不够好的话
<imtxc> lucky_: 烫十八
<imtxc> lucky_: 是吧？
<lucky_> imtxc: 沉重
<imtxc> lucky_: 手摸起来脑袋顶很烫？
<lucky_> imtxc: no
<jiero> iMadper: 还可以丢炸药
<imtxc> lucky_: 那就来把你的照片给我发来，我看看面相
<lucky_> imtxc: 就后脑
<jiero> iMadper: 撒石灰
<iMadper> jiero: 都是冷兵器, 你用炸药不合适.. 弩车, 一排.
<imtxc> lucky_: 我得看你气色才能诊断啊
<lucky_> imtxc: ...
<iMadper> 正经的, 要看舌头. 发张舌头的照片来
<^k^> .. 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.只有Re: .
<sunjun>   -z noexecstack              Mark output as not requiring executable stack
<iwii> lucky_: 你是女的？
<sunjun> 这个参数是怎么个意思啊
<iwii> sunjun: ls -z ?
<sunjun> iwii 她是女的
<iMadper> iw
<iMadper> iwii: ls 有-z?
<sunjun> iwii ld -z
<sunjun> 是ld的时候
<lucky_> iMadper: 你懂医？
<iwii> sunjun: stack 是堆？
<lucky_> iwii: no
<iMadper> lucky_: 不懂. 我不舒服了, 都是打电话给我喜欢的那个妹子~ 那个妹子是中山医的.
<iMadper> iwii: 栈.
<iMadper> iwii: heap是堆
<lucky_> iMadper: soga
<iwii> iMadper: o
<sunjun> iMadper 为什么书里 heap都翻译成堆栈呢
 * iMadper 虽然一直报错, 但是插件貌似已经可以用了. 恩, 不管了, 剩下的工作留给下一个维护者.
<iMadper> sunjun: 是个翻译失误.
<iMadper> sunjun: 堆/栈不同的.
<sunjun> iMadper stack 翻译成栈 heap翻译成堆栈
<iMadper> sunjun: stack也翻译成堆栈的.
<iMadper> sunjun: 比如那本 c专家编程
<iMadper> sunjun: 如果你想区分, 有两个办法, 第一, 按我说的, stack叫栈, heap叫堆. 二, 名词不翻译, 就用英文.
<sunjun> iMadper 嗯
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 牛，私人美女医生
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 佩服
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 牙医而已
 * imtxc 高中的时候有卫校护士妹子我会说么。。。
<sunjun> imtxc 有护士妹子干什么
<iwii> 没事可以kiss一下
<leemeng0161> iMadper: soga
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 呱
<lei> 有没有使用绘图板的
<happyaron> jiero: 万年挂机
<lei> Linux下各种绘图软件开了OpenGl,画线就不光滑了
<lei> 什么情况
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 屎开
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: huntxu jiero 新的近战武器？ 现在不是有力量增强装甲么，穿上然后一手拎一个马克沁
<dispensable> 都吃饭去了？
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: Fallout
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: Power Armor, 然后提minigun
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: lol
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: 原来感脚游戏里的装甲都科幻暴了，结果现在竟然成真了。
<bestwish> 找实训好难啊。
<bestwish> iMadper: 在么。
<yunfan> jiero: 这里有火腿？
<iMadper> bestwish: 刚在
<dispensable> ==
<ofan> http://douban.fm/?start=1555103g5dfag1003829&cid=1003829
<^k^> ofan ... ⇪ 豆瓣FM - Beta
<bestwish> iMadper: 在不
<iMadper> ?
<bestwish> 你们怎么知道我听豆瓣fm
<bestwish> iMadper: 我在赶紧。58上投简历了
<bestwish> iMadper: 正在找实习的地方。
<iMadper> bestwish: 哦, java好找工作吧?
<bestwish> iMadper: 一个尚观的老师告诉我培训不如实习。。
<iMadper> bestwish: 不见得...
 * iMadper 实习以来, 没学到过啥东西... 如果学到了, 也是自学的...
<bestwish> iMadper: 我不知道啊。因为你在北京所以我问问
<bestwish> iMadper: 那个尚观老师是做培训的。他这么跟我说的。说实习比培训好多了。
<yunfan> iMadper: 实习不是要你学东西 只是攒经验而已
<iMadper> yunfan: 经验也没有... ToT
<iMadper> yunfan: 倒是莫名其妙混了个op...
<bestwish> iMadper: 额。。
<bestwish> iMadper: 还跟我说有时候不会了。也要装会
<yunfan> iMadper: 有的东西自己不觉得而已
<iMadper> yunfan: 这倒是.
<iMadper> yunfan: 至少, 挤过俩月八通线, 感觉下盘稳了一些
<yunfan> iMadper: 经验也不是说得出名堂的 只是确实去混了 了解了一些工作中的优化路径而已
<iMadper> yunfan: 恩. 也对.
<MeaCulpa> http://i.imm.io/1aKIp.jpeg
<^k^> MeaCulpa ... ⇪ image/jpeg
<yunfan> iMadper: 比如说 理论上 做一个事有100个考虑 但是你通过实习知道 这个事在这个领域只需要考虑10种就可以了
<iMadper> yunfan: 恩, 实习一年, 了解这么点儿东西, 还是太少了
<jiero> 嗯
<yunfan> iMadper: 你以为用人单位想要你干啥？ 改变世界啊
<iMadper> yunfan: 干活呀
<jiero> happyaron: 我是不是前天问你的哈。
<jiero> yunfan: 火腿是什么？
<yunfan> jiero: 无线电爱好者
<MeaCulpa> HAM
<yunfan> iMadper: 是啊 只是干活而已 又没要你改变世界
<jiero> 。。。
<yunfan> iMadper: 别把自己想得那么全能
<zhuifeng> jiero: https://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/%E7%81%AB%E8%85%BF#.E5.85.B6.E4.BB.96.E7.94.A8.E8.AA.9E
<^k^> zhuifeng ⇪ t: 火腿 - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<^V^>  是业余无线电爱好者
<jiero> 我。。。昨天的事情难道是和今天时空链连接了？
<jiero> 哦
<yunfan> 没啥 我只是想问下考证怎么考
<jiero> yunfan: 我不知道
<yunfan> 感觉无线电这个技能还是要掌握下
<jiero> yunfan: 现在wifi都可以当雷达了。你怎么想？
<^V^> 考四级倒是很简单，开卷考试的
<eexpress> 无线电，可难掌握。
<zhuifeng> yunfan: 你想做间谍啊
<jiero> zhuifeng: 间谍那么笨，干嘛用无线电，直接internet就行乐
<eexpress> 使用下，还差不多。
<yunfan> zhuifeng: 傻逼啊
<zhuifeng> yunfan: ..
<iMadper> yunfan: 别....
<iMadper> yunfan: 淡定....
<eexpress> 考证，不是都去火车站？
<yunfan> iMadper: 别人跟我没逻辑 我就跟他没逻辑
<^V^> 我就是不晓得到底是现在还需不需要入会
<yunfan> jiero: wifi发射不远 如果你对电磁有基本了解的话
<zhuifeng> yunfan: 就你会骂人啊，你全家都傻逼
<yunfan> 弄个短波 碰到灾害可以逃过一劫啊
<yunfan> zhuifeng: 你们全家都是间谍
<zhuifeng> ..
<yunfan> eexpress: 昨天我家隔壁的县让水给淹了
<eexpress> lol 碰到厉害的了吧
<yunfan> 上游水库水太多 然后就无通知开闸了
<yunfan> 所以就算没地震 我们也要担心这种烂事
 * iMadper 停了吧... 别骂... 
<jiero> yunfan: 我当然知道不远。。。
<yunfan> 好像现在死了4个人来着
<yunfan> iMadper: 那家伙跑了 估计是你同事
<jiero> yunfan: 用途啊。等真需要你的无线电知识时，直接找厂家定做？
<iMadper> yunfan: 谁?
<iMadper> yunfan: 不是我同事.
<jiero> yunfan: 是个新来的学生
<yunfan> iMadper: 我看像 有验证的 如果不是你猫的 还有水
<jiero> 感觉
<iMadper> yunfan: 不是.
<jiero> 、么
<yunfan> jiero: 不用 火腿都有电台
<yunfan> jiero: 碰到灾害可以呼救
<yunfan> 尤其是我家那种山区
<jiero> yunfan: 准备好狼烟
<yunfan> jiero: 这是扯淡 我是要正经备灾 这个开闸放洪的人太不负责了
<Relaed> 火腿是神马。。。。
<zhuifeng> 是傻逼
<Relaed> 什么黑话....
<imtxc> yunfan: 前两天就记得有哪个地方放水淹死人
<Relaed> 额，我觉得最近还是关注一下哈密瓜比较好
<imtxc> yunfan: 水库打开之后就没法再关上了么
<Relaed> 放水死人什么的....
<tuzki_> freenode 的 SSL 端口是多少来？
<yunfan> Relaed: 就是徽州区 被淹了
<yunfan> Relaed: 我同学的家被淹到一楼 额
<yunfan> 他刚好在家直播
<Relaed> yunfan: 好吧......真夸张.....
<imtxc> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=35387
<^k^> imtxc ⇪ ti: Solidot | Google向志愿者提供街景背包
<imtxc> 这个好啊
<Relaed> yunfan: 看来生活在那里的人确实需要备灾
<yunfan> Relaed: 其实只要备官灾就行
<Relaed> 额，我觉得每个地方都不一样的说...
 * iMadper 再出脏字, ban
<ugoub>  想要
<jiero> ugoub: 你是谁来着？
 * tuzki 是 7000 啊。
 * tuzki 自问自答。。
<ugoub> jiero: 我该怎么描述来着呢？
<jiero> tuzki:  7000层地狱？
<imtxc> yunfan: 你是不是需要准备冲锋舟什么的。。。
<jiero> ugoub: 。。
<tuzki> jiero, 嗯，这样才能逃过上帝。。。
<yunfan> imtxc: 你划到哪里去呢？ 还是首先要让外界知道才行啊
<imtxc> ……………………
<jiero> tuzki: 上帝要惩罚你不也丢到地狱去么。。。
<yunfan> 我们那种山区 估计不是地震外界都不知道
<tuzki> jiero, 没丢那个深啊。
<jiero> yunfan: 卫星能看到
<yunfan> 还得研究下如何通过无线电拨号
<yunfan> 上次看火腿社区有人研究这个
<jiero> yunfan: 或者你那里空气污染太严重
<tuzki> 有人配过 ircd-ratbox 不？
<ggarlic> 为什么经常能在群里看到备灾话题。。。
<eexpress> jiero: 这个好。 http://imagebin.org/263065
<Relaed> ggarlic: 因为有备灾狂人在....
<Relaed> ggarlic: 没玩过fallout么?
<iMadper> ggarlic: yunfan 爱好
<tuzki> 备什么实。
<bestwish> 不好意思啊。刚刚有个招聘的打电话
<bestwish> 对不起了
<ggarlic> Relaed:没，我去google下。。。
<bestwish> 上课去了。
<bestwish> 拜拜亲们
<Relaed> -.=|||
<ofan> yunfan: 你又为世界末日做准备了？
<Relaed> ggarlic: 事实上你的某一个后代就有可能生活在这样一个末日后的世界里面
<yunfan> ofan: 不是世界末日 是现实灾害 我们县隔壁县昨天被上游水库开闸放水给淹了
<ggarlic> Relaed: 那就让他们自己解决去吧。。。。
<ofan> yunfan: ...
<ggarlic> yunfan: 悲剧。。。
<Relaed> ggarlic: 额....
<dispensable> 个人有可能不通过电信服务商与外界联络么？（除了靠走路的）
<Relaed> dispensable: 信鸽
<tuzki> dispensable, 摩尔斯电码。
<eexpress> 喊两嗓子就是
<dispensable> 额 地震不会影响鸽子飞行么？
<yunfan> ofan: 指不定下回就是我们呢
<eexpress> 被绑架了？
<ofan> yunfan: 搬家
<dispensable> 好吧 我们把前提定在大地震之后
<tuzki> dispensable, 找个电线，打火花。。。国安就能收到了。
<yunfan> 我记得我小时候有一回也是上游水库泄洪 我们就遭殃
<Relaed> dispensable: 那是有可能的....
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 怎样修改notify-osd的显示时间？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445002 unity气泡提示默认的时间长达十秒，有时用气泡聊天的时候会严重影响消息的及时提示。 搜索很多资料无果。 NotifyOSD Configuration有相关的选项，但是经过测试没有一点用，10秒还是10秒，选择Close Bubble on Chick也是无效的
<ggarlic> yunfan: 不是有专门划定的泄洪区么，你们家是？
<yunfan> ofan: 行 只要你把100w打倒我账户 我就去另买房子搬家
<yunfan> ggarlic: 那是扯淡嘛
<yunfan> ggarlic: 你刚回国？
<ofan> 那就认灾
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 帅胡，有好事没？
<ggarlic> yunfan: 我家那边两年旱灾，不知道什么是洪水。。上次洪水已经过去好几十年了
<jiero> eexpress: 好吃吗？
<jiero> ofan: 你也是要做吧，被龙卷风带走可不好
<jiero> ofan: 做个瞬间能固定自己到地上的工具
<ggarlic> s/两年/连年
<yunfan> ggarlic: 你也在兰州 ？ cc imtxc
<ggarlic> yunfan: 河北
<eexpress> ggarlic: 你不是草泥马嘛
<eexpress> jiero: 好看不。
<yunfan> ggarlic: 哦 那盐碱地又多了
<ggarlic> eexpress: ee又黑我
<eexpress> ggarlic:  http://imagebin.org/263065
<eexpress> 这个做头像吧
<dispensable> ggarlic: 河北哪里？
<ggarlic> dispensable: 保定
<dispensable> ggarlic: 哟西
<ggarlic> eexpress: 囧
<ggarlic> dispensable: 你也是？
<dispensable> ggarlic: 不是 我是邯郸人
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 木有
<jiero> yunfan: 我们这里洪灾也不怕。。。水可以漫着流。。。
 * jiero 想要知道老年人想通过电脑而不想用放大镜看印刷或手写的字，什么方案最好？
<jiero> 大家有主意吗？
<jiero> 本地的webrtc。。。手机照，然后电脑看 lol
<jiero> eexpress: 还可爱吧。
<jiero> 。
<^k^> jiero:. .., 别刷屏, 请勿Flood，超过6行请贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q23s
 * tuzki 围观草泥马... 
<jiero> iMadper: 谢了，网络不好了
<ofan> 貌似google reader还活着
<jiero> ofan: google 已经不顾自己的形象了。
 * tuzki 围观草泥猪。
<yunfan> jiero: 72bit的字体不够么？
<jiero> yunfan:  72bit？
<eexpress> jiero: 摄像头
<dispensable> google reader还活着……
<ofan> 支付宝宣布余额宝18天吸纳250万用户57亿元资金
<dispensable> 早上还有人说美国还不到7月1号
 * eexpress 老看到一堆傻瓜在瞻仰那reader
<jiero> eexpress:  不太好用呃，不是很连贯。
<eexpress> jiero: 手写的，只能这样
<jiero> eexpress: 报纸。
<eexpress> 差不多嘛。摄像头照着。屏幕看放大的
<ofan> eexpress: 您老都看什么
<imtxc> eexpress: 膜拜有报纸看的神。。
<eexpress> rss
<jiero> eexpress: 关键是摄像头不稳不稳
<ofan> 环球时报么
<sunjun_> 大家ubuntu都用的什么的源
<ggarlic> 神都是直接看opml的
<jiero> eexpress: 不成链。
<dispensable> 人民日报？
<jiero> sunjun_: n个源合用
<sunjun_> jiero 什么好处
<jiero> sunjun_: 多点下载
 * jiero 突然想到，什么时候ubuntu可以多点一起下载了啊
<ofan> ggarlic: 神都是直接拉根网线插身上读上网的
<ofan> s/读/
<jiero> ofan: 研究人体卫星天线
<ofan> jiero: 你又没事干了？二代
 * jiero 不行了
<jiero> ofan: 我极度自私。
<ugoub> 那叫心灵感应
<jiero> ofan: 但不聪明。
 * jiero 还是觉得自己太笨
<ofan> jiero: 找羊教授电两下就聪明了
<jiero> ofa
<jiero> ofan: 你是
<eexpress> 北京各种骗子公司嘛。全职打骚扰电话。nnnd
<eexpress> 呕饭，你这骗子。乱说话。
<imtxc> eexpress: 我每天收到1-2条卖发票的短信
<imtxc> 那些天天给人打电话卖贵金属投资的人，有人信么
<eexpress> 那只是短信。我这是电话。一说就是国家啥部委的，开会。
<eexpress> 哪天中南海打电话，让我去当官。我去不。
<jiero> eexpress: 去啊
<eexpress> nnnnnd
<eexpress> 。
<iwii> eexpress: 去就危险了，消失在大海里。。。
<jiero> eexpress: 。
<eexpress> iwii: 放心，要去也会带上你的。
<iwii> eexpress: 好吧，一起去看美女
<eexpress> 你知道哪里有？
<imtxc> eexpress: 要去啊
<iwii> eexpress: 花时间找找就有
<eexpress> imtxc: 你给我电话，下次我直接转给你接。好吧。
<jiero> iMadper: 美女是哪里来的，搭话了吗？
<iwii> [248669.735775] [21316] udev_rules_apply_to_event: RUN '/bin/echo 1111111 | /usr/bin/wall' /etc/udev/rules.d/81-udisk.rules:5
<iwii> eexpress: udev 里面写了 echo 111 | wall , 没效果
<iwii> [248669.736446] [21644] udev_event_spawn: starting '/bin/echo 1111111 | /usr/bin/wall'
<iwii> [248669.737191] [21316] spawn_read: '/bin/echo 1111111 | /usr/bin/wall'(out) '1111111 | /usr/bin/wall'
<iwii> [248669.737261] [21316] spawn_wait: '/bin/echo 1111111 | /usr/bin/wall' [21644] exit with return code 0
<eexpress> udev. 你要自动插入，就通知？
<eexpress> gaoji啊
<iwii> eexpress: 我试试能不能 echo 出来
<eexpress> 你先测试写文件嘛。别wall先
<iwii> eexpress: udevd --debug 显示 执行了的
<iwii> eexpress: 哦
<iwii>   5 KERNEL=="sdb1", RUN+="/bin/echo 1111111 | /usr/bin/wall"
<imtxc> eexpress: ....
<eexpress> u盘一插入，就fee++;
<eexpress> 破饭团
<iwii> eexpress: 我有一个U盘，插入后文件显示 ??????? ,需要加 -o iocharset=utf8 才行
<iwii> eexpress: 不想每次手工 mount
<eexpress> 你什么系统了
<iwii> -t vfat -o iocharset=utf8
<iwii> eexpress: xfce4 + awesome
<eexpress> 这好老的参数了啊
<iwii> eexpress: 我那个U盘特殊， 是一个2G 的 sony walkman
<eexpress> vfat的，咋会utf8的iochar?
<eexpress> pmount吧。用这挂载，可以带一堆参数。
<iwii> eexpress: 嗯，看了应该格式化一下
<iwii> 来
<eexpress> 哦。你还要限定vid pid呢。
<eexpress> 格式化最好。
<iwii> 嗯
<zhuifeng> .
<eexpress> gfrog_away: http://imagebin.org/263067
<gfrog_away> eexpress: ...
<gfrog_away> eexpress: 渣，乃给我发啥乱七八糟的玩意，害我删错了一行代码
<iwii> eexpress: 这图不错
<iwii> KERNEL=="sdb1", RUN+="/usr/bin/touch /tmp/u.log" , 奇怪啊，执行了，就是没文件出现
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 看见自己的头像还能删错代码
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 屎开
<jiero> eexpress: 还有个字体不错啊 http://fonts.jp/hanazono/
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ Hanazono fonts
<jiero> eexpress: 日本人做的，但是挺漂亮的说
<eexpress> gfrog_away: 你看到萌，这么激动？
<jiero> gfrog_away: 谁萌了？
<jiero> 萌芽？
<eexpress> 明体？
<eexpress> 不对吧。
<administrator> hello
<^k^> administrator:点点点.  14:39 
<iwii> udev 执行xx.sh , 里面/usr/bin/logger xxx 有日志，看来 只能执行脚本，不能直接运行命令
<leemeng0161> help
<eexpress> iwii: kk很lag了。还有，那些<b>咋一直不过滤？
<eexpress> 可以运行。以前我就udev跑的pmount
<iwii> eexpress: 没lag吧
<eexpress> lag吧
<iwii> eexpress: 不lag
<jiero> eexpress: 虽然那板子比我的笔记本还要大
<eexpress> 那guest都改名了。那kk才发点点
<eexpress> 很爽？ wacom? jiero
<iwii> eexpress: 那个是故意加的延时
<eexpress> .
<iwii> eexpress: 模仿人类嘛
<eexpress> 好吧。。。
<iwii> :)
<zhuifeng> 怎么一堆掉线的
<jiero> eexpress: 不爽。功能很单一
<iwii> zhuifeng: GFW重启了？
<eexpress> 把那些<xx>去掉吧。 iwii
<zhuifeng> iwii: 大概是某人的小号
<iwii> eexpress: 哦
<jiero> 不小心 ctrl + W 了。。。
<jiero> 怀念啊。 纯天然了
<jiero> ctrl + w 在 zero-k 里是停止执行命令
<iMadper`> .....
<iMadper`> 渣网...
<eexpress> rh的云，在不断的崩溃中。
<jiero> 不带走一片云彩
<jiero> 让它们落下来吧
<^k^> 已经去掉 <xx> `人机合一说
<eexpress> roylez_: 出来发一个美女
<eexpress> iwii: :D
<iwii> g zero-k
<^k^> iwii: zero-k Zero-K is a FREE multiplatform, open-source RTS game which aims to be dynamic, action-packed, hassle-free and fun.
<eexpress> 什么是裸体的罗杰
<eexpress> ？
<^k^> eexpress,不要裸体啊 `人机合一说
<iwii> 什么是罗杰
<^k^> iwii: define:罗杰 海贼王哥尔D罗杰（ ゴールDロジャー， GolD.Roger ，CV： 大冢周夫） 罗杰海贼团 船长悬赏金：不明出生于东海的罗格镇，曾是世界最强的大海贼，过去跟白胡子海贼 团 ...
<liuhangbin> 什么情况，怎么总掉线啊？
<iMadper`> liuhangbin: 说明你是帽帽的人
<iwii> eexpress: 加上裸体2个字就觉得怪怪的啊
<iMadper`> liuhangbin: 一次掉好几个, 都是你们帽帽的人
<liuhangbin> ……还跟这个有关系呢？ 网络抽风？
<jiero> eexpress: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/large/44efb02fjw1dxu0v1hc89j.jpg
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ image/jpeg
<Guest75722> jiero: 妹子你好
<iwii> jiero: 这图不错
<eexpress> 这谁嘛
<Guest75722> jiero: 看到了国防大学
<eexpress> 坐等断电检修
<jiero> Guest75722: ？
<jiero> iwii: 哪个图？
<jiero> Guest75722: 我不是妹子
<eexpress> 沙特开大会谈论女权问题，与会几百人全是男性
<iwii> jiero: 就那图
<lits9527> 男性的进步？
<Guest75722> jiero: 挺漂亮的
<Guest75722> jiero: 跟我了吧
<Meowoo> knownbad: 喜欢邓丽君么
<lits9527> 明显摆拍
<jiero> Guest75722 什么啊？
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 开会讨论监狱装修难道还上很多囚犯...
<jiero> iwii: 。。。我刚才掉线了。不知道你们说啥
<Meowoo> 监狱装修？？弄不弄舞厅？
<MeaCulpa> Meowoo: 我觉得有的国家监狱也差不多了
<Meowoo> 女子监狱？开舞厅，女囚陪狱警跳舞？
<Meowoo> 额
<iwii> jiero: 你发了图再掉线的? 还是有人劫持了你的tcp连接发图
<Meowoo> 又听到甜蜜蜜了
<imtxc> jiero: 这是谁
<iwii> jiero: tcp也是可以hook的
<imtxc> jiero: 这女汉子穿 42 的鞋么
<lits9527> 顶多38
<Meowoo> 在哪里在哪里见过你
<Meowoo> 你的笑容多么熟悉
<Meowoo> 我一时想不起
<Meowoo> 邓丽君的歌甜得好腻
<Guest75722> Meowoo: 你是妹子吧
<lits9527> 弱弱地问下各位大大，这个irc频道主要功能是干嘛的，看得我有点莫名其妙
<Meowoo> Guest75722: 大哥，妹子有礼
<lits9527> 还是专门拿来聊天玩的？
<eexpress> MeaCulpa: 这不公平。他们这样搞。妹子永远不能露腿。
<Meowoo> lits9527: 主要功能是谈情说爱的
<Guest75722> Meowoo: 跟我了吧
<Meowoo> eexpress: 怎么不能露腿
<lits9527> o_O
<Meowoo> 我正露着呢
<eexpress> 这闷骚的家伙。 把你+q
<Meowoo> 额
<Meowoo> 大家都在用啥 firefox
<fivesheep_> 还有人用firefox啊
<Meowoo> 我 firefox chrome轮流用
<Meowoo> fivesheep_: 你用啥
<lits9527> opera，渣电脑，用不起ff和chrome
<fivesheep_> chrome
<Meowoo> 额
<Meowoo> 我轮流用
<Meowoo> Guest75722: http://imagebin.org/262977
<Meowoo> lits9527: opera 也很占资源吧
<Meowoo> lits9527: chrome 比 firefox 还占内存
<fivesheep_> 睡觉去
<fivesheep_> 各位继续无聊的话题吧
 * gfrog_away 妈蛋，这坨粑粑
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 中东允许妹子露腿政权的都被美国干了
<Meowoo> fivesheep_: 886
<Guest75722> Meowoo: Hi girl1
<fivesheep_> 那是, 美国政府的双重标准特别恶心
<Meowoo> MeaCulpa: 你是说中国的妹子也得不能露腿，否则共党的政权也会被美国干了？？
<fivesheep_> 下次选举哪个都不投
<iMadper> Guest75722: 换成有意义的名字, 不然ban
<Meowoo> fivesheep_: 我也倒希望中国的政府双重标准，国内讲人权，对外抢石油，补贴国内油价
<MeaCulpa> Meowoo: 中国？中东？
<Meowoo> fivesheep_: 对外抢石油，压低国内油价
<banban> hello
<jarod_ch_> 上面几个该吃药了啊
<Meowoo> MeaCulpa: 我按你说的来推的额
<iMadper> banban: 别用别人的名字.
<^k^> banban:点点点.  15:09 
<banban> iMadper: ...
<iMadper> banban: banban有人用了, 容易被别人误会.
<ben`> hello
<iMadper> ben`: :-)
<^k^> ben`:点点点.  15:10 
<iwii> sudo mount -t tmpfs  tmpfs  /tmp
<ben`> iMadper: :(
<Meowoo> 允许妹子露腿的政权都被美国干了，中国共产党不想被美国干了，不是最好别让妹子露腿额
<iMadper> ben`: ? 怎么了?
<ben`> iMadper: :)
<MeaCulpa> Meowoo: 不懂
<MeaCulpa> 中东和中国...貌似毫无关系...
<iwii> ben`: 连发4 次相同的内容，有50%的几率被加q
<Meowoo> 对外抢资源，将资源分给国内，这不是正常的么，自古以来都酱紫的额
<ben`> g 加q
<^k^> ben`: 加q 8个结果 |...| 如果你的好友因为误解而删除了你的|QQ|，你一定很郁闷，怎么办呢？你可以强行加 他呀，呵呵，怎么不会？我可以教你呀，按着下面的步骤做吧. 在|QQ|里面和E |...|
<Meowoo> 像土匪一样，对外抢劫钱财，土匪内部分
<MeaCulpa> Meowoo: 其实很简单，那些地方的开明政权都不得人心
 * MeaCulpa 萨达姆的巴格达还有迪厅呢
<Meowoo> 哪有中国政府那么反过来的，对外友好，对内压榨的
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 民主是对内的
 * MeaCulpa 穆萨维的德黑兰还有肚皮舞
<eexpress> MeaCulpa: 其实，土耳其的美女最漂亮。多数欧亚混血。
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 土耳其是个妖怪政权，强制世俗化，完全不顾人民需求
<crack> - -好久没人了。
<crack> - -好久没来了。
<Meowoo> 国内还有那么多穷苦学生，还一辆一辆校车送出去
<eexpress> 肚皮舞，100$一次的那种？
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 其实美国的双重标准才是真正体现其制度的优越性 外国人对美国政府没有投票权 所以就得到了相应的待遇
<Meowoo> yunfan +1
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 带头巾的妇女，在土耳其是不能读大学，不能出现在公共场合
<Meowoo> yunfan +2
<eexpress> 反正混血的好
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 恩
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 恩，去年央视不是被土耳其舞娘占领了么
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 春晚
<eexpress> 额。没看
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 这说明了再凶恶再强大的政府 面对有投票权的公民 也是能被驯服的
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 春晚唯一亮点啊
<Meowoo> 本来国与国之间就是相互抢夺，对内民主，对外掠夺
<eexpress> 最漂亮的，就是土耳其看到的。
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 不懂，土耳其为啥那么亲西方反宗教...
<Meowoo> 巴西的也漂亮额
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 萨达姆那么亲西方，那么反宗教...结果被国内干了
<eexpress> 埃及也要崩溃了。
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 土耳其继承的奥斯曼的遗产 亲西方有什么奇怪呢？
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 最夸张的是阿萨德
<Meowoo> 萨达姆被国内干了，有问题么
<eexpress> 也亲西方？
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 阿萨德镇压百信反美游行，直接导致反对派开打...
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 奥斯曼帝国曾经包含巴尔干 本来就可以算西方嘛
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 阿萨德镇压百信反美游行，直接导致反对派开打...这个最搞
<Meowoo> 百姓反美有问题么？
<iwii> MeaCulpa: 镇压起到了催化作用
<eexpress> 嘛，除开君士坦丁，其他的国土，都在亚洲。
<MeaCulpa> 丫居然动用军队保护美国大使馆
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 图共也不是随便让你可以举办反美游行的
<MeaCulpa> Meowoo: 不知道啊
<eexpress> 算啥西方。。
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 所以乱嘛
<lits9527> 奥斯曼帝国分裂成了30个国家
<yunfan> eexpress: 历史上 如果你真看历史的话
<Meowoo> 百姓反美，反政府都没问题
<Meowoo> 美国不反政府？
<eexpress> 现在。历史，占领的都不算了的
<yunfan> 还有 土耳其的官方政策是 凯末尔主义
<lits9527> 阿尔巴尼亚、保加利亚、塞浦路斯、希腊、匈牙利、波黑、克罗地亚、斯洛文尼亚、塞尔维亚、乌克兰、亚美尼亚、格鲁吉亚、阿塞拜疆、巴林、埃及、伊拉克、以色列、约旦、科威特、黎巴嫩、阿曼、沙特、叙利亚、阿联酋、也门、阿尔及利亚、利比亚、突尼斯、苏丹和土耳其
<Meowoo> 美国人可是天生警惕政府的
<yunfan> 凯末尔主义就是要反对宗教 搞西方化
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 土耳其zf非常高端的
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 有咱政府高端么 咱们都是宇宙真理了
<Meowoo> 哪个民主国家，政府不被骂的
<lits9527> 哈哈，宇宙真理
<Meowoo> 美国政府每天都被骂
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 另外可能有地缘政治的需要 比如 土耳其想加入欧洲 以及 土耳其跟阿拉伯关系不大好
<white-cn> 恩，中国政府也每天都被骂
<MeaCulpa> Meowoo: 美国人比较爱国，愚忠的多；世界上只有美国人把国旗到处印...
<yunfan> 就像 都是伊斯兰教 波斯人和阿拉伯人关系也不大好
<yunfan> 还有马教各国 也是这样
<yunfan> 所以宗教也不靠谱的
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 波斯那么辉煌的文明，咋会被阿拉伯人搞了马教，我不能理解
<lits9527> 没有最好的，只能找个最不坏的
<Meowoo> MeaCulpa: 哪有美国人死忠政府的
<MeaCulpa> Meowoo: 美国人死忠特别多
<Meowoo> 对谁死忠
<Meowoo> 国家？政府？某党？
<MeaCulpa> Meowoo: 国家，星条旗，宪法
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: 波斯也是搞掉別人起來的嘛
<MeaCulpa> 总统，大选
<Meowoo> MeaCulpa: 那有问题吗？
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 波斯武功不盛
<Meowoo> 总统？美国人不会死忠总统的
<MeaCulpa> Meowoo: 没问题啊，我有说有问题么？
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 要知道 大唐可是跟阿拉伯打仗过的 你想想 这时候波斯哪里去了
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: 不如我大中華，蒙古來了百年，就回去放羊了
<yunfan> 唐时期 大量波斯人涌进来 都是受了阿拉伯的push
<Meowoo> 色鬼，出来额
<yunfan> huntxu: 留下了个首都在渔阳的蒙古化政权？
<Meowoo> MeaCulpa: 要清楚，美国人死忠的对象是谁？
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 大唐...那时候貌似废了
<huntxu> yunfan: 漁陽在哪，怎麽名字這麽熟
<MeaCulpa> Meowoo: 我说的很清楚
<Meowoo> MeaCulpa: 中国人被要求死忠的是谁
<iMadper> huntxu: 滑雪场?
<MeaCulpa> Meowoo: 中国人死忠的对象更虚无...
<lits9527> 蒙古对中原地区属于殖民统治了，一大特点就是殖民主是最高等公民，其他都是此等公民
<huntxu> yunfan: 但是波斯早期軍事實力很強的啊，就是後來渣了
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 有打过 而且大唐还失败了
<MeaCulpa> Meowoo: 中国人没人死忠，嘴上说说而已
<Meowoo> 美国人不会死忠于政府
<Meowoo> 也不会死忠总统
<MeaCulpa> Meowoo: 国家，星条旗，宪法
<MeaCulpa> 总统，大选
<imtxc> iMadper: 就不要上来丢人了。。。
<MeaCulpa> Meowoo: 你看，我没说过zf
<iMadper> imtxc: 我有事.
<imtxc> iMadper: 比我掉线还勤快。。。
<imtxc> lol
<MeaCulpa> Meowoo: 我就不再贴history了
<yunfan> huntxu: 早期是指亚历山大时期么？
<iMadper> imtxc: 我有事, 一定要等.
<imtxc> iMadper: 好吧
<huntxu> yunfan: 把巴比倫人搞掉
<Meowoo> 国家，星条旗，宪法，我都没问题，觉得你说的对
<iMadper> imtxc: 私聊?
<yunfan> 啊 对了 波斯还真有宇宙真理 曾经有几仁宇宙四方之王在波斯
<huntxu> yunfan: 和希臘開戰的時期
<Meowoo> MeaCulpa: 但总统，我并不认同
<MeaCulpa> Meowoo: 总统制...这个总统和总统那个人，是不一样的
<yunfan> 好像是居鲁士
<Meowoo> MeaCulpa: 有点我和你认知不同
<yunfan> 不过他的头后来被赛种人砍下来当饮器了
<jarod_ch_> 通过怀旧能够满足你们意淫未来的需求　无聊
<yunfan> huntxu: 你忘了大流士的下场
<Meowoo> 美国的权力象征不在白宫
<MeaCulpa> -_-!
<Meowoo> 美国的权力象征不在白宫
 * gfrog_away 又闪断，马拉戈壁
<eexpress> 一堆YY的家伙。
<yunfan> Meowoo: 在纽约？
<MeaCulpa> Meowoo: 中国也不在
<eexpress> 继续说美女
<Meowoo> 国会额
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 恩，我喜欢Latina
<lits9527> 判官们开始冒头了
<ben`> keep talking!
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 臀部猛
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 尤其中北美和加勒比，我觉得比巴西猛
<huntxu> yunfan: 顯然的，在華爾街
<Meowoo> 政府，总统只是一雇员
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 巴哈马...
<eexpress> 额。没实际见过。
<eexpress> 感觉是要出去旅游了
<Meowoo> MeaCulpa: 中国的问题是，政府和人大全控制在共党
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 我觉得巴哈马，百慕大，不错
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 孙权不是据说是波斯种么
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: 波多黎各
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 黄毛小儿
<^k^>  逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<jarod_ch_> 你们开个政治凭到可以么？　你们在哪里搞基都没人理你们
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: 波多黎各离得远点
<yunfan> Meowoo: 图共又不是铁板一块
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: 那些女的純天然的好啊
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 碧眼紫髯呢
<eexpress> huntxu: 你去过？
<lucky_> iMadper 我第一课学什么
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: 也是混出来的
<huntxu> eexpress: 沒吃過豬肉，還沒見過豬跑？
<eexpress> 不是说哪个国家的最多妹子？
<yunfan> 俄罗斯还是乌克兰？
<Meowoo> 凡是出现美国权力象征，第一个就是国会大廈，而非白宫
<huntxu> eexpress: 怎麽算，妹子最多都是中國
<lits9527> 乌克兰
<yunfan> 不是数量多 是比例问题吧
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 恩，说不定只是个突厥斯坦野种
<eexpress> 道听途说的，不在意。
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 三国时候还没有突厥
<eexpress> 没你的份的，算多？ huntxu lol
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 就那块
<eexpress> 比乌克兰更多的
<huntxu> eexpress: 你說數量
<Meowoo> 外星人炸的第一个都是国会大廈，跟着的才是白宫
<huntxu> 而且我有份
<MeaCulpa> 乌克兰质量一般啊
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 那一块人种变来变去的
<eexpress> 没说数量
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 是，说不清
<yunfan> 一般说法是鲜卑
<yunfan> 东晋就有个皇帝被人成为黄须鲜卑奴
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 鲜卑不太可能吧，拓跋？
<eexpress> 说有多的
<iMadper> lucky_: 去查c和python的介绍, 想好你要学哪一个
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 鲜卑早就存在了啊 曹操就打过鲜卑
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 鲜卑有碧眼？
<yunfan> 三国那时候刚好就是鲜卑势力崛起的
<Meowoo> 我就想不明白，一说起美国，总拿总统说事。
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 黄须好像有
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 有 跟匈奴一样 鲜卑也有不少白种人
<palomino|working> 慕容
<huntxu> yunfan: 五胡亂華麽
<MeaCulpa> Meowoo: 美国人故意营造的国家元首气氛而已，你不明白？
<yunfan> huntxu: 之前百年
<huntxu> 崛起嘛
<MeaCulpa> Meowoo: 就和FLG老喷老江一样
<huntxu> 就是剛有
<yunfan> 鲜卑如果不是科比能挂了 那咱们三国历史又要改改了
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 帅胡
<yunfan> 五湖要提前乱华了  ：】
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: 酷啪
<huntxu> yunfan: 可是早期的，都被魏武帝趕到長城北了
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 话说，妹子嘛，我觉得魔都妹子怎么就身材那么差
<Meowoo> 面对美国，与美国打交道，对着的那个美国政府，总统，官僚，都只是一个马前卒，真正在后后面的可是国会。
<huntxu> yunfan: 後來貌似講和了共同發展
<gfrog_away> eexpress: 渣渣神竟然吐槽我看环法。
<Meowoo> 搞定美国，搞定美国总统，根本没用
<yunfan> huntxu: 打不过就这样了呗 鲜卑其实跟汉人关系还不错
<MeaCulpa> Meowoo: 你累不累，我们说妹子说的多开心
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 看環法是該吐槽
<Meowoo> 不是我先说的
<yunfan> 被老曹打是因为帮老袁
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: 看药罐子
<gfrog_away> huntxu: ....
<eexpress> 魔都的，除开贵，没啥好的吧。 MeaCulpa
<MeaCulpa> eexpress: 恩，一塌糊涂
<huntxu> eexpress: 看來你了解價錢
<Meowoo> 只是我越说越来劲而已
<yunfan> 周末在家看权力的游戏
<yunfan> 感觉还不如战国
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 而且前面的賽段沒啥好看
<eexpress> huntxu: 上次乐乐不请客。
<jarod_ch_> 老在这里翻旧账找自信　就像阳痿男在别人面前夸耀当初自己多雄伟一样
<yunfan> 要是中国人拍个战国的剧打向欧美市场不知道如何
<huntxu> eexpress: 于是你自費去了？
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 看乌龙和爆冷挺好玩
<eexpress> huntxu: 你又乱说
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 没基础啊
<yunfan> 或者拍五湖乱花的 让老外有代入感
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 你在看小说还是剧
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 平地，都是集體沖線吧
<gfrog_away> huntxu: Stage 1有个大巴停到了终点线开不走，哈哈
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 我上次看到有老外成立的论坛专门追中国古装剧的
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 拍个南北朝的罗马远征军？
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 剧 小说已经下了
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 昨天是爬坡，今天又是平地赛段
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 不是南北朝吧 是汉朝呢
<huntxu> yunfan: 步步驚心沒人翻譯，有的話應該能火
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 南北朝已经是余孽了
<sunjun_> google reader怎么还没挂
<yunfan> 汉书里面都有记载他们的龟阵
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 我印象中前面的爬坡都是小兒科...
<Relaed> yunfan: 甄嬛传有在日本放啊
<yunfan> 而且他们跟着匈奴混 被打败了 汉朝把他们安置在骝
<MeaCulpa> 甄嬛...Fly me to your bed
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 昨天累计爬升不到1000m
<yunfan> Relaed: 我说的是英文的
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 确实有点小儿科。
<Relaed> yunfan: 哦，这样。
<yunfan> Relaed: 日本不算文化异域
<eexpress> gfrog_away: 你又不参加，看了干嘛。
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 想起來後面的賽段如果不吃藥確實有難度啊。。。
<gfrog_away> eexpress: 学习啊。
<Meowoo> chrome 太吃内存了，不过他比 firefox 快
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 也算了
<eexpress> 8月，环海南，去不。 gfrog_away
<yunfan> 不是骝  是 骊
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 2km以上的海拔，還再加一路爬坡，好幾個超5%的
<gfrog_away> eexpress: 疯了，最热台风最多的季节去海南。
<Meowoo> firefox 倒是挺省内存的
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 正常公路賽的，有幾個能撐啊
<gfrog_away> eexpress: 纯找死
<MeaCulpa> 牛逼啊牛逼
<MeaCulpa> Meowoo: 省不了多少
<yunfan> 希望可以拍拍五湖乱花的剧
<yunfan> 这个拍起来人物多
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 今年的高山赛段还没细看。
<Relaed> yunfan: 古装剧什么的翻译起来太难了
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 中国人不愿意自己揭短的
<Meowoo> MeaCulpa: 很多啊，很明显，也许我的是小本的关系
<eexpress> 晒脱一层噶嘛皮。 lol
<eexpress> 其实是3月搞过的。 gfrog_away
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 还是手撕鬼子多
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 大清都可以拍 为毛不能拍五胡
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 前几个月环意大利，山顶上还下雪呢，谁最禁冻谁拿第一.
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 大清他们已经不觉得羞耻了
<lucky_> iMadper: 掉线了
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 為啥環意大利沒有環法影響力大呢
<yunfan> 草 真有了
<Meowoo> 我在想
<iMadper> 我?
<yunfan> 是描写石勒的
<lucky_> iMadper: 我第一课学什么
<gfrog_away> eexpress: 你搞环海南了？几天？
<Relaed> MeaCulpa: 说起抗日剧。。。我我周围的日本人都表示好看，并且想参演
<Meowoo> 那么朝代倒了，又起来新的
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 队伍少，年头少，炒作不够
<yunfan> 这个不好 五胡时期应该拍个 风云百年的 史诗
<iMadper> lucky_: 去查资料看介绍, 考虑自己学c还是学python.
<Meowoo> 怎么中国还未亡
<yunfan> 而不是描写某个人
<eexpress> 我没空，而且我要悠闲的那种。拼命的，不搞。 gfrog_away
<MeaCulpa> Relaed: 呵呵，反华剧中国演员估计也想玩玩
<huntxu> yunfan: 十六國，史料太少
<Meowoo> 土共倒了，也不意为中国亡额
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 其实现在同时还在环澳大利亚，我也是今年才知道还有这比赛
<yunfan> huntxu: 可没那么少 你不关注而已
<Meowoo> 那么多朝代倒，中国还是中国额
<Relaed> MeaCulpa: 有什么很反华的剧么...
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 环意的同时还有环加州赛，很多队都没去意大利受虐。
<Meowoo> 只是土共失去了江山而已，换一新皇帝
<lucky_> iMadper: ok
<Meowoo> 中国不还是中国？
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: 意大利山多？
<huntxu> yunfan: 比起受關注的總要少的多
<Relaed> yunfan: 我觉得现在拍的古装剧，那个戏服感觉就是穿越过去人家那里造的。。。
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: 不少吧。
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 澳大利亞也環，太大圈了啊
<Meowoo> 汉朝死了，中国未亡把
<Relaed> yunfan: 国外的那种，都有很强的古代的感觉。。。很粗糙
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: 再一个是今年搞的早了点，加上欧洲天气异常
<huntxu> yunfan: 每個朝代那麽短時間，還來不及替前朝修史，自己就跪了
<Meowoo> 唐朝倒了，中国未亡吧
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: 去年和前年环意天气都不错
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: o
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 不是绕大圈啦，也是穿来穿去。
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 环法也不是真正环，每年赛段也不一样
<MeaCulpa> 法国人会Play Pussy
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 環法基本上還算是繞了一圈的
<eexpress> 恩。 huntxu没认真看过的
<Meowoo> 甚至大清灭了大明，中国都被外族侵占了，还说中国未亡，怎么说土共倒了，中国就亡呢？
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 怎么说，反正没按着边境线来就是了。
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 國內有環青海湖，基本上就是去幾個地方繞小圈，那幾個地方加起來圍繞在湖邊就是
<Meowoo> 要说中国亡国，早在元朝就亡了
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 其实还有环北京
<Meowoo> 清朝又亡一次
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 10月份
<yunfan> huntxu: 正因为短  后面一些短暂统一的王朝还找得到当事人呢
<Meowoo> 可能中国最短命的是共朝
<MeaCulpa> 没有元朝，估计帝都就没了...
<Meowoo> 因为共朝没任皇帝除了老毛，就是十年
<MeaCulpa> Meowoo: 时间不短了已经
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 环北京难道是嚷着六环跑？
<yunfan> Meowoo: 管他亡不亡 你不还在？
<huntxu> yunfan: 像蜀漢，連史官都沒，陳壽那麽近的年代，資料也少的
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 原来环澳已经结束了。 就5天 http://www.biketo.com/s/2013tourdownunder/
<^k^> gfrog_away ... ⇪ 2013年环澳大利亚公路自行车赛专题
<yunfan> Meowoo: 说不定你祖上还有胡人呢 我就感觉我祖上有
<MeaCulpa> Meowoo: 快要超元朝了吧
<huntxu> yunfan: 有當事人也白搭，又不是現在可以打電話聯系
<yunfan> huntxu: 同时代又不是只有三国志一本书
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 不是，帝都各种经典线路，东大高 延庆 百合峡谷神马的。
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 还有奥园神马的ITT
<Meowoo> 如果按每个朝代平均皇帝人数来算，关键土共每任皇帝的任期太短。
<Meowoo> 额
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 5天能跑啥地方。。。
<huntxu> yunfan: 問題是同時代除了三國志沒流傳更廣更全的吧
<yunfan> 土共今天一个省就应该算一国了
<huntxu> yunfan: 舉本來看看
<yunfan> 历史上一般高峰期都是5000w
<yunfan> huntxu: 所以我说你根本不关心这块 好多呢
 * gfrog_away 擦，这张图是ps的 http://news.xinhuanet.com/photo/2012-10/09/c_123801059_2.htm
<yunfan> huntxu: 汉晋春秋就覆盖这个 有一些讲后汉的把三国也覆盖了
<huntxu> yunfan: 舉例
<yunfan> huntxu: 你要多少例？
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: 何以见得？
<huntxu> yunfan: 一兩個就行啊，可以閑來看看
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • ibus中文输入法设置的相关文件 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445005 1.我的是debian7.0，安装ibus，参考网上各种方法，其中有 Code: ["usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/immodules/im-ibus.so" usr/lib/gtk-3.0/3.0.0/immodules.cache 但是我的系统里根本没有/usr/lib/gtk-2.0 , /usr/lib/gtk-3.0这些文件夹和usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.10.0/immodules/ …
<yunfan> huntxu: 我刚才说的你没看到？
<yunfan> huntxu:
<yunfan> 首推陈寿的《三国志》还有《华阳国志》（常璩）、《后汉书》（范晔)《三国纪年表》（周嘉猷)、《三国大事表》（谢钟英）、《三国志人名录》（王祖彝）、《后汉纪》（袁宏）、《资治通鉴》（司马光）、《通典》（杜佑）　、《史通》（刘知几）、《汉末英雄记》（王粲）还有万斯同的《三国大事年
<huntxu> yunfan: 就漢晉春秋啊
<yunfan> 表》、《魏国将相大臣年表》、《汉将相大臣年表》、《吴将相大臣年表》、《三国汉季方镇年表》、《三国诸王世表》、《魏方镇年表》还可以看各个人物的传记,像《诸葛亮传》、《曹操大传》等。望采纳.谢谢.
<yunfan> huntxu: 你自己说一两个就性了 我说了汉晋春秋和后汉书 这不就行了么
<huntxu> 百度知道麽 =.=
<yunfan> huntxu: 两个你还不满足 我只好去搜索更详细的名字了
<Meowoo> 不喜欢百度
<Meowoo> 不是说 google 多好
<yunfan> 我记得 英雄志 也是讲三国的
<Meowoo> 不是说 wiki 有多好
<MeaCulpa> 貌似三国志比较强势了
<yunfan> 我管他好与坏 我是实用主义
<Meowoo> 至少别人都是原创
<eexpress> 这干嘛。抄书复制？
<MeaCulpa> 陈寿会对诸葛亮的描写不公么？
<alvin_rxg> http://open-lit.com/list.php
<^k^> alvin_rxg ... ⇪ 小說 - 古典小說 - 開放文學
<yunfan> 上次看什么书来着 找到了不少奇怪的历史书名
<yunfan> 诸葛亮拔高太多了 陈寿倒是把姜维贬得太多
<huntxu> MeaCulpa: 陳壽根本就沒怎麽寫諸葛亮。。。
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: en
<Meowoo> 谁用 qtcreator 的
<MeaCulpa> huntxu: 仇人啊，不喷已经不错了
<Meowoo> ofan: 你用么
<palomino|working> 陈寿提了诸葛亮行军打仗不是很在行
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: 因为这才是真相 http://www.xici.net/d176976507.htm
<Meowoo> ofan: 还是直接用 gvim 来编 qt
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: 我说天气
<eexpress> 说了，只是一个普通的辅佐。 huntxu
<MeaCulpa> palomino|working: 说是搞内政的
<palomino|working> 对..
<^k^> gfrog_away ... ⇪ invalid byte sequence in GB2312 . IN gettitle
<eexpress> 还是自荐的。
<Meowoo> 内政在行？
<Meowoo> ofan: 再么
<Meowoo> ofan: 在么？
<MeaCulpa> 善于搞内政，但是恰恰没搞内政
<MeaCulpa> 所以国立差
<yunfan> huntxu: 我昨天才看完三国志 :]
<MeaCulpa> 国力
<yunfan> 其实我想看讲小罗罗的历史书
<Meowoo> 官方安装的qtcreator不能输入中文额
<yunfan> 比如被斩的华雄
<yunfan> 颜良文丑什么的
<MeaCulpa> 张郃...
<qinliming> 表示qtcreator一切正常
<Meowoo> 谁装过 官方的 qtcreator
<yunfan> 诸葛亮打仗一般般了 搞阴谋比较在行
<huntxu> yunfan: 你一頁一頁翻的啊？
<iMadper> 谁能联系上pity?
<pity> iMadper: ping
<yunfan> huntxu: kindle看的 又不长
<Meowoo> 谁装过 官方的 qtcreator
<yunfan> huntxu: 资治通鉴就不知道要怎么看了
<huntxu> yunfan: 我都是閑著翻的
<iMadper> pity: lol~ 你来了~ 私聊~
<yunfan> huntxu: 我地铁上都要看点东西
<yunfan> 还有睡觉前
<yunfan> 我怀疑诸葛亮是高级黑啊
<Meowoo> yunfan: 我和你不同，我只在上厕所看一点
<yunfan> 故意把蜀国搞得空虚了 然后好加速统一
<Meowoo> ofan: 出来额
<Meowoo> 我唯一知道弄qt的不出来
<yunfan> 诸葛亮这么懂大势的人  应该很明白刘备入蜀不过是公孙述第二而已
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 其实我们这边很适合骑车，昨天带着我儿子沿着河边骑了有将近20公里
<huntxu> yunfan: 應該說，早期其實還有希望
<huntxu> yunfan: 荊州沒了，真的不靠譜
<Meowoo> 刘备可以送牌涨血
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 乃有车了？
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 昨天PM2.5爆表，乃还敢出去骑车，啧啧
<huntxu> yunfan: 而且，後來真沒人打仗，名將死得早
<eexpress> 擦，20km。昨天我忘记开足迹记录了。估计也20km
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 普通自行车啊
<yunfan> huntxu: 荆州一开始就只有一半呢
<eexpress> 儿子多大了。 freeflying
<freeflying> eexpress: 20个月
<yunfan> 刘备分了一半荆州还给孙吴来着的
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 普通车骑20km乃的pp木有磨破皮嘛？
<eexpress> ...你背着骑车？
<huntxu> yunfan: 一半還能接受，畢竟平原不一樣
<yunfan> huntxu: 荆州是平原？？
<eexpress> gfrog_away: 普通的，才舒服些呢
<huntxu> yunfan: 湖北不算平原，比從四川出來好多了吧
<gfrog_away> eexpress: 嘿，骑100km看看？
<Meowoo> 还有谁弄 qt 的
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 周末一起出来爬个东大高？
<yunfan> huntxu: 那也谈不上平原啊 就跟我们那一样 丘陵地形 我家那个县昨天还在三国志里看到了 哈哈
<eexpress> 我以前骑车2天半。你想想。当然是普通的。 gfrog_away
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 据说东方红能悄悄上去了。
<yunfan> 有个大战的山 就在我出生那个村子面前
<freeflying> gfrog_away: https://maps.google.com/maps?q=%E6%BD%AE%E7%99%BD%E6%B2%B3&hl=en&ie=UTF8&ll=39.904568,116.781836&spn=0.01781,0.037165&sll=37.0625,-95.677068&sspn=37.598824,76.113281&hq=%E6%BD%AE%E7%99%BD%E6%B2%B3&radius=15000&t=m&z=15
<^k^> freeflying ⇪ t: 潮白河 - Google Maps
<eexpress> 你100km算啥
<Meowoo> 官方的 qtcreator 不能输中文，上网搜不到有用的
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 没车啊
<huntxu> yunfan: 你哪裏
<gfrog_away> eexpress: 哦，忘了说, 3小时完成。
<yunfan> huntxu: 跟你说了你也不认识
<huntxu> 不知道也可以百度啊
<eexpress> 你准备车，下次我过去，比比。 gfrog_away nnnnd
<Meowoo> 看着百度我就讨厌
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 我去潮白河看过灰机，lol
<huntxu> Meowoo: 把眼睛戳瞎，就看不到了
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 不过是通州那边了。
<gfrog_away> eexpress: 啧啧
<Meowoo> google多难上我都上google，上 bing 也不上百度
<yunfan> 懒得扯  我还是看看小说去
<MeaCulpa> 我看三国历史，很先进啊，我觉得打仗是很先进的雇佣兵制度
<Meowoo> ofan: 出来额
<Meowoo> 有问题
<MeaCulpa> 崇尚领导，小兵崇尚保命
<MeaCulpa> 很能节约有生力量
<MeaCulpa> 三国这几年对人口没有太大影响
 * gfrog_away 开会，撤退。
<ben`> *** ben (~ben@27.43.168.48) has joined channel #ubuntu-cn
<huntxu> 開會的，都是領導
<iwii> MeaCulpa: 三国游戏经典
<Meowoo> 各位编程，用中文还是英文注释额
<iwii> MeaCulpa: 水浒就没游戏，太乱
<huntxu> iwii: 水滸只能rpg，做不了回合策略啊
<iwii> huntxu: 嗯
<iwii> 西游记也是 rpg
<MeaCulpa> iwii: 不一样，水浒是描写起义的...
<iwii> MeaCulpa: 可以是多人 rpg
<eexpress> 西游记有主线，可以过关的。
<eexpress> 搞成奋斗罗样子
<Meowoo> 罗密欧和朱丽叶呢？
<iwii> 记得有个游戏叫 冰风溪谷
<huntxu> eexpress: 早就有了，台灣出過的
<ben`> 请问这里都是吊丝吗
<iwii> eexpress: insert coin 那种就有西游记
<eexpress> 三国演义，就玩过。
<ben`> g 吊丝
<^k^> ben`: 吊丝 2012年3月24日 |...| 核心提示：近日来，|吊丝|(屌丝)一词爆红网络。“|吊丝|”最初被定义为出身卑微的年轻 男性，“穷矮丑”成为他们的形象，与之对应的“高富帅”。专家称“|吊丝|” |...|
<eexpress> 西游记的，没见过
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • lenovo m495安装ubuntu lts 12.04 amd 64位 黑屏 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445009 硬件环境: lenovo m495 双显卡 CPU类型AMD 双核处理器 CPU型号A6-4400M --------------------------------------- 类型独立显卡 显示芯片AMD Radeon HD(7520G+7450M) 双显卡 显存容量独立1GB <br
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 这个河边的环境很好，都是森林和草地
<yunfan> 水浒适合做纸牌游戏
<adam8157> iMadper: 干啥
<huntxu> eexpress: 你和你仔仔玩啊
<ben`> 吊丝还有专家
<yunfan> 人物众多 可以构建复杂的相生相克关系
<eexpress> yunfan: 这个对
<huntxu> eexpress: 西游记释厄传 叫這個名字
<iMadper> adam8157: 啊啊?
<ben`> 什么鸟社会
<eexpress> huntxu: 玩啥
<eexpress> 。。这
<yunfan> huntxu: 长春真人西游记 :]
<huntxu> eexpress: 西游記，過關的啊
<iwii> yunfan: 水浒人物性格单一
<adam8157> iMadper: 找pity干啥
<eexpress> 给一个url?
<yunfan> iwii: 可以挖属性嘛
<huntxu> iwii: 可以團戰，組合起來就可以
<huntxu> 每個人就算只有一個技能都夠用
<yunfan> 最近看的那个什么 止杀令  好无聊 就是长春真人西游记里的内容
<iwii> huntxu: 那是dota
<eexpress> 王英 情商100？
<MeaCulpa> 人小活儿大
<eexpress> 话儿？
<eleveni386> 有人喜欢刷机么?
<eleveni386> 三星I9003无法进入fastboot, 求破!,
<eexpress> 以前三星的号称草包肚，现在粘上安猪，也高档了一把。
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 对头 就跟高产植物都要矮化一样
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 营养都集中到繁殖上去了
<Meowoo> yunfan: 你是说矮的人，生殖力就越大？
<newborn> 请问下，sticky-notes有中文语言支持吗？
<Meowoo> 难怪看到那么多高妹配矮瓜，原来是为了繁殖
<newborn> http://paste.fedoraproject.org/ 比如这个。
<eexpress> 这啥意思？
<yunfan> Meowoo: 只是关联性很大而已 也不是所有矮玉米都高产嘛
<Meowoo> 额
<yunfan> Meowoo: 长得不行 与 长得不行 自己琢磨
<newborn> 我部署了一个自己的sitcky-notes,没找到中文语言支持。 【这个频道肿么聊起遗传学了】
<Meowoo> 额
<Meowoo> newborn: 你的名字不就与遗传有关么
<eexpress> Meowoo: 你应该反问 yunfan: 你是长得不行呢，还是长得不行呢。 lol
<Meowoo> eexpress: 额
<eexpress> 。你个笨蛋。不懂？
<yunfan> eexpress: 我是长得不行 :[
<iwii> 越矮越聪明
<Dark_lamp> 哈哈
<Meowoo> eexpress: 我是长得不行
<Dark_lamp> 我来也
<iwii> 营养都给大脑了
<Meowoo> iwii: 你怎么知道，可能都去了下边了
<eexpress> 2个蛮配的
<qinliming> 我靠
<yunfan> 我是身子矮 头很大
<iwii> Meowoo: 也对
<qinliming> 我一米五
<yunfan> 我38
<qinliming> 聪明世无双了
<iwii> Meowoo: 反正肠胃没变小，营养吸收不减
<iMadper> imt
<huntxu> qinliming:  那要看你幾歲
<iMadper> imtxc: 你丫没收到私信?
<qinliming> 22岁你怎么看
<huntxu> 昨天看網易，貌似說姚明的女兒，三歲1米25了。。。
<palomino|working> =_=
<palomino|working> 我擦
<huntxu> qinliming: 四歲就應該超過你了
<eexpress> 嘘嘘。你。
<iwii> 凡事都有例外，不如生物就没有多样性了。
<Meowoo> 秦黎明?
<palomino|working> 亲李明
<iwii> 人类就一直是猴子了
<eexpress> 嗑药了？
<iwii> 然
<qinliming> 秦利明
<Meowoo> 谁还记得古月
<Meowoo> 我以前总觉得他老爸姓古，他老妈姓胡
<Meowoo> 所以他叫古月
<adam8157> 禽滑励
<eexpress> 青蛙梨
<eexpress> 蛋蛋
<huntxu> adam8157: 每天拜一次壕基噹
<adam8157> huntxu: ...
<adam8157> eexpress: 没文化的
<qinliming> 古月，古者老也，月者属阴，古月者老阴也
<eexpress> 蛋蛋，听说你嘴巴肿了。是咋回事
<adam8157> eexpress: 没有啊
<eexpress> 妹子亲的？
<eexpress> 。
<Meowoo> 我很少真正接触linux编程
<Meowoo> linux一般程序数据放哪的？
<qinliming> share
<Meowoo> 运行数据额
<qinliming> log放在var
<Meowoo> 但又不是临时的
<qinliming> 临时数据在tmp
<Meowoo> 也非 log，类似数据文件
<Meowoo> 非临时
<^k^>  逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<Meowoo> ~/.local/share 这个？？？
<qinliming>  usr/share
<Meowoo> 这个程序一般写不进去的额
<qinliming> 它不需要写啊
<Meowoo> 但我要额
<iMadper> Meowoo: 放在~/.
<eexpress> .config/
<iMadper> Meowoo: 都放在~/.xxx 里面
<eexpress> 以前是放.appname下面
<Meowoo> 数据文件，程序产生的，但又非临时，以后还要读取的
<Meowoo> 额
<Meowoo> 酱紫
<Meowoo> 我看到有个 ~/.local/share/data/xxx
<eexpress> iMadper: 你的老系统
<iMadper> eexpress: 看开发者心情. emacs就放在.emacs.d 有些就放.config里面
<eexpress> 以后，都放.config。干净多了。
<Meowoo> .config 不是都是配置么，放那逻辑上说不过去额
<eexpress> 这有啥逻辑
<qinliming> 主目录下的隐藏文件夹
<Meowoo> 非配置文件，程序数据，但又非临时的
<Meowoo> 额
<Meowoo> 谢了
<eexpress> LSB看以后怎么规定，就怎么放。
<Meowoo> 我放 .appname 吧
<Meowoo> LSB 是啥意思
<Meowoo> Linux SB??
<eexpress> 自己搜索
<Meowoo> 额，谢了
<eexpress> iMadper: 这家伙骂linux。踢之。
<iMadper> eexpress: 动手吧你
<Meowoo> ..................
<eexpress> lol 你。。。
<Meowoo> 好吧
<eexpress> 这开源狗，怎么天天呆上面。难道手机挂机？
<eexpress> 让酷胖当城管
<huntxu> 神偷偷把基狗拉下馬
<eexpress> 开源狗。咋基狗了。
<hlps> Meowoo: Linux SB，好解释
<eexpress> 。
<qinliming> chakra的/ 下面还有个extra
<qinliming> 不符合lsb估计
<eexpress> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=19858828642
<^k^> eexpress ... ⇪ 32图可变幻炫彩骑士山地自行车灯辐条车轮灯装备装饰灯配件风火轮-淘宝网
<eexpress> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=17847486552
<^k^> eexpress ... ⇪ 2013最新款双感月牙辐条灯史上最亮全彩自行车风火轮山地车钢丝灯-淘宝网
<eexpress> gfrog_away:
<qinliming> zhuifeng 你好
<^k^>  逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<ben`> 哈哈哈姚明生了个怪胎
<ben`> 难怪说要先学做人
<MeaCulpa> ben`: 啥意思？
<freeflying> g+替代品有啥推荐的
<Dark_lamp> GReader
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: G+还要替代？
<MeaCulpa> freeflying: G+那样子的都该去死
<snowwolf> freeflying: Facebook:D
<Dark_lamp> renren
<Dark_lamp> 破鞋网
<Dark_lamp> ：）
<snowwolf> freeflying: 话说应该是facebook在前，G+在后才对:D
<^k^>  逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<huntxu> yunfan: http://www.amazon.cn/gp/product/B001UV3QO0/ref=olp_product_details?ie=UTF8&me=&seller= 這本怎麽樣
<^k^> huntxu ... ⇪ 吕著三国史话/吕思勉-简介 书评 试读-图书-亚马逊[中国制度史]
<yunfan> huntxu: 这个看过  好久了
<yunfan> huntxu: 一般般 还是先看三国志比较好
<huntxu> yunfan: 看過，就是沒從頭到尾翻
<huntxu> 都是想起來，就挑個人看
<yunfan> huntxu: 又没几页的东西 还这么懒
<yunfan> 前途不大 别跟我讨论历史了
<freeflying> MeaCulpa: snowwolf 问错了，是greader的
<gfrog_away> iMadper: 目测是NAT策略改了。
<iMadper> nat策略改了? 对我们有影响?
 * gfrog_away  md，连接多了之后NAT设备似乎自己cut超时的连接。
<iMadper> 不提供长期映射了?
<gfrog_away> iMadper: 1个ip，65535个端口，可能没法维持太多长连接
<iMadper> gfrog_away: 哦... 那悲催...
<gfrog_away> iMadper: 明天跟hoho确认下
<iMadper> gfrog_away: 我改去用vps挂着好了...
<iMadper> gfrog_away: 恩
<gfrog_away> iMadper: 你的ssh一样挂
<gfrog_away> iMadper: 除非你用udp vpn
<iMadper> gfrog_away: 也对...
<iMadper> gfrog_away: 明天改用手机挂好了...
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 我之前對nat還有過這樣的疑問
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 啥疑问？
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 我連一個ip的某端口，是不是最多就65535那麽多個鏈接
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 同时确实那么多。
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 就是nat內部，如果超過那個數，也是沒可能的
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 应付短连接没事，长连接多了肯定没事就断断。或者后续连接连不上
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 也就是nat的做法，其實是應付短的，連一下斷開那種
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 保持著的難度對付大規模連接是幾乎沒可能？
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 连接池不够嘛。有钱当然多买几个ip就好了
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 来求助各位大神的~~~ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445011 我的问题还是安装的问题, 虽然很低级, 也请版主大大别删... 因为我真的是试过很多种方法了 我的本子是联想 thinkpad s430, 预装的win8系统(正版的) 第一次安装, 我用U盘引导, 安装成功, 提示重启电脑, 然后我进入win8, 使用EasyBCD做
<^k^>  逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^>  逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<Dark_lamp> exit
<Dark_lamp> :q
<Dark_lamp> ........
<helsinki> ...
<hlps> huntxu: 我連一個ip的某端口，是不是最多就65535那麽多個鏈接 No
<Dark_lamp> man
<huntxu> hlps: 科普
<yunfan> 有办法可以用多端口 >65535
<hlps> huntxu: 我连80端口的服务，可以开很多client
<huntxu> hlps: 然後呢
<hlps> huntxu: 哦，本地端口好像只有那么多哈
<huntxu> ...
<gfrog_away> hlps: connect到server上是因为有5元组，可以唯一确定一条session
<hlps> gfrog_away: 然后？
<gfrog_away> hlps: NAT设备维护的是port map，SNAT的回包检查的时候只能根据server side的ip+port查询这个map，显然没法复用
<hlps> gfrog_away: 呵呵，客户端还是服务端？
<MeaCulpa> http://jandan.net/2013/06/28/morgan-freeman-facts.html
<^k^> MeaCulpa ... ⇪ 关于摩根弗里曼的事实真相[v]
 * gfrog_away 不过看起来多存一个ip+port也可能查得到啊。 不知道有没有这么实现的。
<gfrog_away> hlps: SNAT 你说呢
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 啥叫做5元組，聽起來好高端
<MeaCulpa> 牛逼啊，曼德拉为啥病危...原来是Morgan Freeman不想演了...
<gfrog_away> huntxu: client ip/port + protocol + server ip/port
<hlps> 服务貌似可以端口复用吧
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 牛 lol
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 我还真有点怀疑是这样...
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 无法刻录光盘 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445014 我插入空白光盘，出现下面的提示，无法刻录，请问，如何解决？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 罗非鱼 — 2013-07-01 17:34
<cppking> 已经疯掉了,谁能给我讲解一下css3中的skew()
<cppking> 搜了2个小时无果
<yunfan> w3c的网站没有？
<cppking> 我就是在w3schools.com上看的啊
<alvin_rxg> Title: W3Schools Online Web Tutorials (@ w3schools.com)
<cppking> 我已经搜的快吐了
<cppking> 真心搞不明白
<cppking> 难道我是几何白痴?
<cppking> 屏幕左上角不是 原点吗? 然后x轴是水平的,y轴是竖直的
<stardiviner_> 请教，学习数据结构，和算法，对于新手，由什么书推荐的么？最好也同时推荐下这方面的经典的书。
<adam8157> stardiviner_: 数据结构与算法 - C语言实现  华章出版社翻译的
<stardiviner_> adam8157: 嗯，看介绍这个似乎挺好。谢了
<jusss> grub2说不让直接修改grub.cfg...去改相应的grub.d/之类的，可是看不懂呀，
<jusss> 直接修改grub.cfg行吗？
<^k^>  逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<jusss> palomino|working: 破马大叔
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 在TTy中安装zhcon成功了，但显示不出来中文呀 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445015 也配置zhcon --utf8 drv=fd还是显示不出来 统计信息: 发表于 由 gtict — 2013-07-01 17:42
<wzj> hi
<^k^> wzj:点点点.  18:27 
<wzj> ..
<wzj> 怎么都没人？
<wzj> 第一次玩这东西
<wzj> sadfdsaf
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 13.10 • ubuntu touch saucy 原来可以手动加中文支持！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445017 刚在wiki上发现的 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/ReleaseNo ... d_keyboard
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 驱动啊，驱动！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445020 版本：ubuntu 12.04 x64 电脑：M490-IFI 黑 显卡：NVIDIA GFORCE GT 635M 话说ubuntu能兼容99%的驱动，可是，我的系统设置的附加驱动里面只有一个 驱动无线驱动。而且没有按钮来添加驱动....进去时的搜索从未搜索出任何驱动！ 我想用独显
<^k^> 玩游戏。。。。根本没有驱动啊...而且下载的.run驱动程序说我根本没有GPU。。 …
<^k^>  逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<administrator> hello
<^k^> administrator:点点点.  18:59 
<bestwish> 亲们有对晶龙了解的不。
<benben> 我来爆料了
<bestwish> 你了解？？
<cppking> 有人吗?
<^k^> cppking:点点点.  19:10 
<bestwish> ？？？
<bestwish> benben: 怎么不说了
<cppking> 用rsync备份a目录到b目录
<cppking> 假如同步过一次后,我在a目录里面删除了一个文件,怎么让b目录也删除那个文件
<benben> bestwish: 我喜欢你
<benben> ^k^: 183.235.99.178
<^k^> benben, 183.235.99.178 广东省中山市 移动
<benben> ^k^: 错了
<^k^> benben, 休息一下..  19:16 
<bestwish> benben: 额？？？？？
<bestwish> benben: 您老怎么了。。
<^k^> 新 其它类软件 • brasero这速度是啥情况？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445021 D9的盘 统计信息: 发表于 由 wayoca — 2013-07-01 19:18
<cppking> 有人给个解答吗?关于rsync的
<benben> bestwish: 你是妹子吧 求交往
<bestwish> benben: 你才是妹子么
<bestwish> benben: 哥是男的。屌丝啊
<benben> bestwish: 哦
<bestwish> benben: 看来你应该看看xvideos.com 去看看。哈
<alvin_rxg> Title: ..xxXXxx.. (@ xvideos.com)
<benben> bestwish: 无法访问
<bestwish> benben: 额。。
<bestwish> benben: 我可以 哦。。。哈哈。
<benben> bestwish: bsd 3分钟就装好了！
<benben> bestwish: 挖哈哈
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • rsync的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445024 本人有 source ,dest两个目录 在source下新建3个文件,a,b,c 然后#rsync -av source/* dest dest下会生成a,b,c3个文件. 现在我在source里面删除文件a 然后#rsync --delete -av source/* dest ,发现dest里面的文件a仍然在,求解释 统计信息:
<freeflying> imtxc: 发个pm给我试试
<bestwish> 。。。。。。O(∩_∩)O~
<^k^> 新 Debian发行版 • wheezy-backports内核升级到3.9,还是不错的 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445025 话說backports中内核已经升级到3.9-0.bpo.1了 今天捣鼓半天终于给装好了 直接dist-upgrade是不行的，要手动安装linux-image-XX，linux-header-XX等几个包才OK。 但是有个问题在这提一下：就是现在wheezy里面的broadcom-sta-d
 * jiero 摸摸 alpha080
<freeflying> jiero: 给我发个pm我测试下
<adam8157> iMadper: 拜Java Guru   http://learnxinyminutes.com/docs/java/
<^k^> adam8157 ⇪ ti: Learn java in Y Minutes
<iMadper> adam8157: 我们组的人要杀了我了估计
<adam8157> iMadper: 什么情况
<iMadper> adam8157: 别人都会java
<iMadper> adam8157: 就我不会
<iMadper> adam8157: 然后我用的ruby
<iMadper> adam8157: 但是他们又不会了
<iMadper> adam8157: 下一个维护这个的人, 要同时会java跟ruby....
<adam8157> iMadper: 我操, 一下子对你们组的人印象差了, 竟然都会java
<iMadper> adam8157: ... ... 都学过, 上学的时候.
<iMadper> adam8157: 就我没学过...
<adam8157> iMadper: 贵组气质一落千丈
<void1> 工作上多用和大家一样的技术
<iMadper> adam8157: lol~
<iIlL10Oo> iMadper: ruby这么简单，3天就能写类写module了
<void1> 不然吃亏的还是自己
<iMadper> iIlL10Oo: 我没看基础的书, 第一本ruby书是 metaprogramming ruby....
<iMadper> iIlL10Oo: 现在看的是 ruby最佳实践....
<iMadper> iIlL10Oo: 学得还是挺费劲的....
<iIlL10Oo> iMadper: 你都看这么深入的书了。。。
<adam8157> iMadper: 还特么不下雨
<iMadper> iIlL10Oo: 我就是为了学metaprogramming, 才学的ruby...
<iMadper> adam8157: 南城貌似下雨了...
<iMadper> adam8157: 我这边没下
<iIlL10Oo> iMadper: 看入门就够来，那些都是高级应用，没必要
<adam8157> iMadper: reader 咋还不死
<iMadper> iIlL10Oo: 只是普通的应用, 我的perl就够了
<iMadper> adam8157: google在自扇一百八十下
<iIlL10Oo> iMadper: perl学起来费力
<iMadper> iIlL10Oo: 没关系, 我perl过了学习的阶段了....
<iMadper> iIlL10Oo: 本来想看high order perl的, 不过貌似没啥钱途了..
 * adam8157 趁热俯卧撑
<void1> perl 也能meta programming啊
<iMadper> 是能, c也能.
<iIlL10Oo> iMadper: 如果可以一键转换所有perl脚本到ruby，那该多好
<iMadper> iIlL10Oo: 有些地方ruby不合适的.
<iMadper> iIlL10Oo: ruby启动太慢了...
<void1> higher order perl 必读，确实能提高编程能力
<void1> 和用不用Perl其实关系不大
<iMadper> void1: 高阶编程很多书都有讲的
<iIlL10Oo> iMadper: 你用jruby，所以启动慢，ruby2.0飞快
<void1> 顺便c不能...
<iMadper> iIlL10Oo: 不是, 我对比的ruby2.0和perl
<iMadper> iIlL10Oo: jruby不在讨论范围...
<iMadper> iIlL10Oo: 那渣渣, 启动要4秒
<void1> iMadper, 你去看了就知道是什么了
<iIlL10Oo> iMadper: o
<iMadper> void1: 看过一章
<void1> iMadper, 第一章还在教基础的递归呢
<void1> 越看越精彩
<iMadper> void1: 有时间再说吧 :-)
<void1> 我是这本书的绝对fans
<void1> 而且书本身可以免费下载
<iMadper> 很多书, 免费的....
<void1> 不，那是作者自己发布的
<iMadper> 我说的也是.
<void1> 好吧
<iMadper> void1: 这书纸质版很贵... 可以考虑让公司买一本, 然后借过来收藏
<void1> 这种书才没有公司肯买呢
<jiero> iMadper: 自己打印，让公司埋单
<iMadper> jiero: 直接说买, 公司会给买的
<jiero> iMadper: 好帽子
<jiero> 有没有人知道穿墙能力好的无线路由器？
<qinliming> 买贵的
<qinliming> 哈哈哈
<jiero> 需要穿2面墙，隔 10米？
<jiero> 多贵的？
<jiero> 怎么奇怪的价格啊。从90直接跳到300价位
<qinliming> 那就买贵的
<qinliming> tplink的不错
<jiero> tp-link 的太黑了，我真不想用。
 * jiero 用了3个tp link
<qinliming> 话说你查一下有些强度可调
<iwii> 辐射大，细胞死的快
<iwii> 我都把ddwrt的功率调到很小
<jiero> 辐射大，细胞不一定死的快，只是变异率高
<qinliming> 据说无线路由下的种子不发芽
<iMadper> imtxc: http://fx.smzdm.com/detail/102057
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ Audio-technica 铁三角 AD500X 耳机 _日本亚马逊优惠_发现频道_什么值得买
<iwii> jiero: 那还是死了好
<jiero> iMadper: 能听出那么多区别的环境很少——太吵了
<jiero> iwii: 呃。为啥，变异才是未来
<iMadper> jiero: 家, 公司, 都可以.
<jiero> iMadper: 。宅男计划
<iwii> jiero: 90%的变异会被大自然淘汰
<iwii> 基因突变
<jiero> iwii: 那就淘汰吧
<jiero> iwii: 人达成自己目的的概率不到1% 吧。
<jiero> iwii: 你说呢
<jiero> iMadper: 还是和乐好吃。。。
<iwii> jiero: 同意
<jiero> http://www.amazon.cn/mn/detailApp/ref=as_li_ss_tl?_encoding=UTF8&tag=joyo01-23&linkCode=as2&asin=B004FGMHOM&camp=536&creative=3132&creativeASIN=B004FGMHOM&m=A1AJ19PSB66TGU
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ Transcend 创见 SDHC Class10 32G SD卡-报价 价格 多少钱-电脑/IT/办公-亚马逊
<jiero> 119元，我都心动了哈。
<iwii> jiero: 6个月后， 64G这个价格， 摩尔定律
<jiero> iwii: 我一直以为空间我用不上
 * jiero 现在发现。。。算了
<jiero> 也没兴趣了，手机32GB够用了，不用再加32GB了
<iwii> jiero: 嗯
<iwii> jiero: 我手机自带的 4G 都没用掉，都想安装个 linux 进去了
<qinliming> 我正用着1g
<qinliming> 的tf卡
<qinliming> wtf
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • win8 启动后，grub被覆盖问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445026 我的本子预装了win8，后来我装了ubuntu 13.04， 使用UEFI启动，禁用了secure boot, 安装了boot-repair, 使用了 boot-repair 安装了UEFI模式的grub，重启后grub运行正常，也能引导ubuntu。 但是我一旦启动win8，win8就会自动用win8的bootloader
<jiero> iMadper: 话说，那些耳机分别很大吗？
<iMadper> jiero: 大
<iwii> qinliming: 买个国产的手机，700元，硬件还不错
<jiero> iMadper: 明白。再赚10000元，就买个700元的耳机。
<jiero> lol
<iMadper> jiero: 700是个很好的价位, 很多好耳机可以选
<iwii> jiero: rom=4G,ram=1G,双核
<jiero> iMadper: 大概就是受你的影响，大概明年就能赚1万哈。
<iMadper> jiero: 恩, 1w很快的
<jiero> iwii: 哦。不知道
<iwii> iMadper: 怎么赚的
<iMadper> iwii: 上班呀...
<iwii> ..
<jiero> iMadper: 1万，我至少需要3个月，如果现在从这里辞职。
<iwii> jiero: 现在是2万？
<iMadper> jiero: iwii http://cn.engadget.com/2013/07/01/zte-open-launches-tomorrow/
<alvin_rxg> Title: ZTE Open 将于明日起在西班牙开卖：首款针对消费者推出的 Firefox OS 手机、售价 69 欧元 (@ engadget.com)
<jiero> iwii: 现在是100
<iwii> jiero: 哦。。
<jiero> iMadper: 我开始学web application
<iMadper> jiero: 我也想学.
<jiero> iMadper: 你学得会很快
<iMadper> jiero: 不一定, 因为要排队
<iMadper> jiero: web app的优先级在我这里比较低...
<iwii> web app 不用学吧，直接下载rails项目，修改一下，比如redmine,jeklly,githq
<jiero>  Chrome OS 已经内建了 Quickoffice
<jiero> 。
<tenzu> jiero: yo
<iwii> iMadper: ZTE Open, firefox会不会很卡
<qinliming> 可不可以开发类似与chromeos的
<tenzu> roylez_: 主席万岁！
<qinliming> 然后内置ngnix或者apache以及tomcat之类
<iwii> qinliming: 这些可以自己编译
<jiero> tenzu: 好
<qinliming> 然后web应用放在本地
<tenzu> jiero: 这么晚了你还在，不是你的风格
<jiero> tenzu: 呃。。。我该干嘛呢
<qinliming> 不需要那些远程的东西然后安装应用就是把文件放在webroot下
<tenzu> jiero: 看电视什么的
<jiero> tenzu: 最近半年确不常这样
 * jiero 应该说除非被人拉着，不会看电视的
<iwii> jiero: 泡妞
<jiero> iwii: 没有遇到喜欢的
<tenzu> jiero: 看看电影也行
<iwii> jiero: 加油
<iMadper> iwii: 不知道呀
<jiero> tenzu: 不想看，没意思的感觉
<iMadper> iwii: 能用ruby开发的手机, 也就android了吧?
<iwii> iMadper: chromeOS都还没出手，估计也快了，手机都8核了
<iMadper> iwii: 8核也是渣....
<iwii> iMadper: 有个mruby，自己编译就可以了
<iMadper> iwii: mruby? 给android的?
<iMadper> iwii: 问题是, 我想买wp8...
<tenzu> jiero: 我有点想看Transformers3
<iwii> iMadper: mruby就是给手机，嵌入式用的
<jiero> tenzu: 那个。网上有有。
<iMadper> iwii: 哦?~
<jiero> tenzu:  我当时没看过transformers 1/2，就和别人去看3了
<tenzu> jiero: 是啊，不过我还没去下载
<tenzu> jiero: 我觉得1和2还能看看，所以想看3
<iwii> iMadper: wp8病毒多阿，需要安装安全软件，费电
 * jiero 无法评论电影
<iMadper> iwii: wp8病毒多?!?!? O_o...
<iwii> iMadper: 和 win8 2进制兼容的
<iMadper> iwii: elf不一样吧?
<iwii> iMadper: 哦
<iMadper> iwii: 还是说, elf也一样?
<Meowoo> home 目录是不是有个 .fonts 的文件夹的
<tenzu> iMadper: 有360神器
<iMadper> tenzu: ... ...
<iMadper> tenzu: 疼疼, 心情不好..
<iMadper> tenzu: 给我打个万八千的到我账户吧....
<tenzu> iMadper: 那还不说出来让大家开心一下
<iwii> iMadper: 现在我也不知道
<tenzu> iMadper: 多大个事愁成这样子？
<iMadper> tenzu: 你给我个万八千的到我账户, 我就不愁了
<iMadper> Meowoo: 一般, 有
<Meowoo> 额
<Meowoo> otf的字体怎么出不来
<Meowoo> otf的字体要配置的么
<tenzu> iMadper: 万八千就满足了，这点追求…
<iwii> Meowoo: fc-scan --help
<iMadper> tenzu: 恩, 快给
<Meowoo> 谢谢
<iwii> Meowoo: 需要scan一下，google一下，命令忘了
<Meowoo> 好的
<Meowoo> ttf可以直接出来
<tenzu> iMadper: 有几亿，别的没有
<iMadper> tenzu: 我就要万八千
 * iMadper 做人, 不能太贪心
<jiero> tenzu: 给我吧
<jiero> iMadper: 我很贪心，所以做人失败，全世界都该是我的！
<iMadper> jiero: lol~
<iwii> Meowoo: 搜索 "otf  font  ubuntu"
<Meowoo> fc-scan -f format
<Meowoo> 我在找这个format 是啥
<iwii> iMadper: 我只要1万
<tenzu> 我也没说几亿啥你们就敢要
<tenzu> 唉…
<iwii> ..
<jiero> tenzu: 一亿病菌
 * iMadper 多少都行, 多少给点儿吧... 
<iwii> Meowoo: The directory you're looking for is /usr/share/fonts/opentype. If it's not there, you can just create it. This will install the font for all users.
<tenzu> 哟，戴帽子了
<iMadper> tenzu: 等着你说1亿啥呢.. 正不开心呢....
<jiero>   名品运动鞋 399元两双
<iwii> You can also install fonts per user at ~/.fonts/. It makes no difference whether they're in any sub-folders or what type they are. Mine, as an example, are organised by foundry.
<tenzu> iMadper: 你应该找个知己妹子聊天啊，泡这里干嘛？
<iMadper> tenzu: 哪像你, 当教授, 那么多学生妹汁...
 * iMadper 不扯淡了... 看书去...
<iMadper> imtxc: 我在家, 没hdgg的上传速度.... 下载2.6mb/s 上传 1.1kb/s  这回没分了...
<zhuifeng> adobe提供了flash的独立播放器forlinux，不过只支持32位的。。
<iMadper> 独立播放器? 有啥用...
<iMadper> 直接用mplayer看就行...
<zhuifeng> iMadper: flash的格式你能用mplayer看嘛
<iMadper> zhuifeng: 哦, flv可以
<zhuifeng> flv可以，但是swf不可以
<Meowoo> iwii: 谢了，不用，直接就出来了，我刚才没看清楚
<iMadper> zhuifeng: 恩, 是.
<iwii> Meowoo: o
<freeflying> iMadper: jiero 奇怪,没焕发到我的gtalk上
<iMadper> freeflying: 乃又折腾...
<freeflying> iMadper: lol
<GHBBRO_chSysBot> [ GM01 ] : 1
<GHBBRO_chSysBot> [ GM01 ] : 2
<GHBBRO_chSysBot> [ GM01 ] : 3
<GHBBRO_chSysBot> [ GM01 ] : 4
<GHBBRO_chSysBot> [ GM01 ] : 5
<GHBBRO_chSysBot> [ GM01 ] : 6
<GHBBRO_chSysBot> [ GM01 ] : 7
<^k^> GHBBRO_chSysBot:. .., 别刷屏, 请勿Flood，超过6行请贴至paste.ubuntu.com . +q23s
<iMadper> GHBBRO_chSysBot: 你是啥bot?!
 * iMadper 怎么又一个傻bot?!
<iwii> 116.237.128.244
<^k^> iwii, 116.237.128.244 上海市长宁区 /普陀区电信
<GHBBRO_chSysBot> [ GM01 ] : 1
<iwii> `address GHBBRO_chSysBot |
<^k^> iwii: GHBBRO_chSysBot 74ed80f4 上海市长宁区/普陀区电信
<Meowoo> 解压一个 7z 文件，居然找不到解压到哪了
<GHBBRO_chSysBot> [ GM01 ] : ÉúºÍËÀ
<^k^> GHBBRO_chSysBot say: [ GM01 ] : 生和死 in GB2312 ? We use UTF-8 !
<qinliming> address qinliming
<jiero> 奇怪的
<CyrusYzGTt> .. bot
<freeflying> iMadper: jiero 再发给我个试试
<zhuifeng> `address iwii |
<^k^> zhuifeng: iwii iIlL10Oo 浙江省铁通
 * iMadper 擦, tmd小说文本, 你文件后缀能不用cpp吗?! 我看个小说, 竟然启动了eclipse...
<Meowoo> 我又在折腾字体
<zhuifeng> iMadper: 哈哈
<Meowoo> 水介绍个 好看的中文字体
<iMadper> zhuifeng: 真无语...
<Meowoo> 不要自带的
<freeflying> iMadper: 算了,还是不行
<iMadper> freeflying: 乖, 早该放弃~
<iMadper> freeflying: 就不该折腾~
<Meowoo> 生命在于折腾
<zhuifeng> `address iMadper |
<^k^> zhuifeng: iMadper user 北京市电信
<Meowoo> 谁介绍个好看的中文字体，不要自带的
<zhuifeng> iMadper: 这机器人为什么这么牛
<iMadper> zhuifeng: 问 iwii .
<iMadper> zhuifeng: iwii 是kk的老爸
<Meowoo> iMadper: 老妈呢
<iMadper> Meowoo: 是你
<zhuifeng> iwii: iMadper op可以看隐藏的ip吗
<Meowoo> 难不成的单性繁殖
<iMadper> zhuifeng: 不行
<iwii> zhuifeng: 地址是缓存的，不一定准 :)
<zhuifeng> iwii: 哦，我要看看仇人的。。。
<iMadper> zhuifeng: yunfan?
<zhuifeng> `address zhuifeng |
<^k^> zhuifeng: zhuifeng zhuifeng unaffiliated
<zhuifeng> `address yunfan |
<^k^> zhuifeng: yunfan root unaffiliated
<zhuifeng> ...root党么
<Meowoo> 貌似很多中文字体在linux都用不了
<zhuifeng> Meowoo: 比如呢
<Meowoo> 貌似与编码有关
<iMadper> Meowoo: 字体跟编码, 无关
<Meowoo> 好像文鼎的字体都不行
<Meowoo> iMadper: 那你说为什么
<zhuifeng> 文鼎ＰＬ简中楷,AR PL KaitiM GB:style=Regular
<iMadper> Meowoo: 我以前用过文鼎, 可以.
<zhuifeng> 我的有个文鼎
<iMadper> Meowoo: 我能用, 然后你让我告诉你为什么不能用?
<iMadper> ...
<zhuifeng> fc-list|grep 文鼎
<zhuifeng> 文鼎ＰＬ中楷,AR PL KaitiM Big5:style=Regular
<zhuifeng> 文鼎ＰＬ简报宋,AR PL SungtiL GB:style=Regular
<zhuifeng> 文鼎ＰＬ細上海宋,AR PL Mingti2L Big5:style=Regular,Reguler
<zhuifeng> 文鼎ＰＬ简中楷,AR PL KaitiM GB:style=Regular
<Meowoo> 有好几个系列的字体，选字体的时候，有名字，但改不了
<Meowoo> 那就不是文鼎
<Meowoo> 就是有好几个系列的字体，就是不行
<Meowoo> 不论哪种，忘了是哪个了
<Meowoo> 不论装哪种这个系列的字体，都不行，只要是这个系列都不行，忘了是什么了，有好几个
<zhuifeng> `address chenx97 |
<Meowoo> 以前弄的，字体在坏机器了，现在找不出来看，忘了是什么了，长城好像不行，华文貌似也不行
<Meowoo> 经典的都可以
<Meowoo> 金梅也行
<Meowoo> 我想和编码有关
<zhuifeng> Meowoo: 你是做出版的么。。。
<Meowoo> 不是，弄界面字体
<Meowoo> 想要的英文字体都有了
<Meowoo> 现在差中文
 * iMadper 直接拷贝很多字体是侵权的, 所以我删了所有侵权的字体了
<zhuifeng> Meowoo: 对我来说micro hei默秒全
<iMadper> Meowoo: 那些字体不是免费使用的, 你这样侵权了..
<zhuifeng> wqy ..
<iMadper> wqy +1
<Meowoo> 以前 serf 我用的是宋体，正常体用中宋，粗体用粗宋
<Meowoo> 额
<Meowoo> 我不喜欢自带的额
 * iMadper 字体的公司, 最喜欢告别人侵权了... 各种案例...
<zhuifeng> 字体很赚钱的
<Meowoo> H开头的貌似有一版是免费的
<Meowoo> 网上下了一个，版权free
<tryit> 分享一个宏定义～
<tryit> #define setval(x, o1, o2, val)	\
<tryit> 	((x) & (~(~(~0 << ((o1)-(o2)+1)) << (o2))) | ((val) << (o2)))
<iMadper> tryit: ... 不看, 脑袋疼...
<tryit> 设置x[o1:o2]的值为val，其中 (31>=o1>=o2>=0)
<zhuifeng> tryit: lisp ?
<iMadper> zhuifeng: c
<Meowoo> c
<tryit> zhuifeng, c
<zhuifeng> ....不懂
<Meowoo> http://downloadfontsfree.net/fonts/13040/helvetica_condensed.html 这个字体的版权是使用免费么
<^k^> Meowoo ⇪ ti: Helvetica Condensed font details - DownloadFontsFree.Net
<zhuifeng> 这域名
<iMadper> jiero: 我有个pdf的书, 特别大白边, 怎么办?
<tryit> iMadper, 我测试了半天，这个宏主要用来设置嵌入式硬件的寄存器，bootloader中初始化部分都是这种格式……
<iMadper> tryit: 太底层... 接触不到...
<Meowoo> tryit: 有啥问题
<Meowoo> 不懂，还是结果不对
 * iMadper 想起了, 高效程序的奥秘
<tryit> iMadper, 的确是有点过于底层，至今我还很多东西不懂，比如内存初始化时的一堆时间参数，照着手册上的值设置了，不打算搞懂了暂时，否则还得十天半个月
 * iMadper 一堆上古时期的方法... 面试的时候能把考官说晕...
<iMadper> tryit: 时间? 电路的延迟吧.
<tryit> iMadper, 对头
<iMadper> tryit: 那东西, 不看...
<iMadper> tryit: 太低层了... 你不是要搞kernel吗? 怎么去搞嵌入式和驱动方面的了?
<zhuifeng> 内存响应还是很快的嘛。。
<tryit> iMadper, 我想从bootloader开始，第一步就是初始化硬件
<iMadper> tryit: 从uefi的bootloader开始吧...
<tryit> iMadper, 现在搞定了LED、时钟和串口设置
<iMadper> tryit: gaoji
<tryit> iMadper, 主要部分还剩下sdram、nand flash和中断异常，搞定这几个部分之后就能完成bootloader前半部分了
<Meowoo> 妈的，下了一128字体
<^k^> 新 软件/网站开发 • 求Linux下网页采集的思路或工具 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445028 初始给定一批URL，存放在txt中。 需求：批量下载txt中的网页源码，分别保存在txt文件中。 统计信息: 发表于 由 bluescharp — 2013-07-01 22:00
<tryit> iMadper, 感觉挺有收获的，真的
<iMadper> tryit: 恩, 不过, 收益还是慢吧?
<tryit> iMadper, 恩，是有点慢
<jiero> iMadper: 有割白边软件，我是没用过的
<tryit> iMadper, 我现在感觉任何一个学计算机的都应该接触一下，能彻底了解一下硬件的工作原理，心里会很踏实～
<iMadper> tryit: 我不了解, 也挺踏实的...
<iMadper> jiero: 我用过一次, 忘了叫啥了...
<jiero> iMadper: 不知道呢。我只听说kindle有，你看看
<jiero> iMadper: 这个日文字体的汉字效果不错 http://fonts.jp/hanazono/
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ Hanazono fonts
<Meowoo> 现在这下我得吃官司了
<Meowoo> jiero: 这个我的旧机器在用
<Meowoo> jiero: 有些字和习惯看的不大一样
<iMadper> jiero: 不好看...
<iMadper> jiero: 计划入手一个kindle呢...
<iMadper> jiero: 我的小伙伴们都有kindle了, 我现在也想买一个
<jiero> iMadper: 小伙伴？
<jiero> lol
<jiero> iMadper: 你要它干嘛呢
<iMadper> jiero: imtxc / 糊涂徐 / 阿蛋 / roylez_
<iMadper> jiero: 看书呀
<iMadper> jiero: 上面那些, 就是我的小伙伴中有kindle的土壕小伙伴
<jiero> iMadper: 糊涂徐？
<iMadper> jiero: hunt
<jiero> iMadper: 哦
<iMadper> jiero: huntxu  是叫这个不?
<jiero> iMadper: 我以为你说 happyaron
<iMadper> jiero: 我叫他 快乐阿荣
<iMadper> jiero: 或者 快荣
<jiero> iMadper: 。。
<jiero> adam8157:  iMadper 刚才称呼你 有kindle的土壕小伙伴
<iMadper> adam8157: hi, 小伙伴你好
<Meowoo> 打土豪分田地
 * iMadper 我的小伙伴们都有kindle了, 就我没有... 
<Meowoo> 你有的，他们没有额
<iMadper> Meowoo: 你认识我的小伙伴们?
<Meowoo> 不认识
<Meowoo> 只是觉得不用和他们比额
<jiero> iMadper: 我卖给你 ?
<Meowoo> 总有你有而他们没有的
<iMadper> jiero: 这个是我的下一个计划, 最近的购物计划是手机
<iMadper> Meowoo: 呃... 其实, 我只是来卖个萌的...
<Meowoo> 啥时候购物计划是买奶粉
<jiero> iMadper: 我最近的购物计划是买最便宜的白纸。。。
<iMadper> jie
<iMadper> jiero: 这个很容易买吧?
<Meowoo> 我历来不用手纸
<jiero> iMadper: 大概买2500张再生A4纸就好了
<jiero> 79元
<Meowoo> 你说白纸啊
<Meowoo> 我误会了
<jiero> 。
<jiero> iMadper: 27元买了500g的可可，结果纯可可含量是 25%
<iMadper> jiero: 不爱喝...
<jiero> 不过不用自己配料了。
<iMadper> jiero: 最近再喝乌龙茶... 一天两瓶....
<jiero> iMadper: 。
 * jiero 真的很不像中国人。。。
<adam8157> iMadper: 雨下大啦 开心
<iMadper> adam8157: 我去看看去, 窗户隔音太好...
 * jiero 不喝茶，不吃豆制品。。。
 * iMadper 小伙伴那里下雨了, 我这里很小, 不开心...
<jiero> iMadper: 你是小兔子么。。。
<iMadper> jiero: 不是....
<jiero> iMadper: 打电话给你女朋友
<iMadper> jiero: 我是大老虎
<iMadper> jiero: 不能打...
<jiero> iMadper: 随便给个人打电话
<iMadper> .... jiero 干嘛..
<jiero> iMadper: 女孩纸
<jiero> iMadper: 你好像很受伤
<iMadper> ...
<iMadper> 没有呀~
 * adam8157 雨更大了 开心
 * jiero 有些怀念集体欺负 iMadper cfy 的年代哈
 * jiero 需要雨水，同时祈求冰雹
<iMadper> jiero: 没欺负过他... 倒是欺负 hamo
<jiero> iMadper: 我记得是一起欺负你和cfy。hamo似乎后来的
<iMadper> jiero: 是嘛?~
<iMadper> jiero: 不记得了~
 * iMadper 往事不堪回首
 * GundamZZ 各位兄弟姐妹有做安防监控的么 ?
<jiero> 睡不着了
<jiero> 2念了
<freeflying> iMadper: 不习惯sakaru的快捷键
<iMadper> freeflying: 跟gt不是一样吗?
<jiero> 睡了
<abinex> 推荐一个ios应用
<abinex> houzz
<pudge> 推荐一个android应用
<pudge> houzz、
<abinex> pudge: 额
<abinex> 安卓也有？
<abinex> 也有houzz
<abinex> ？？
<pudge> 除了水果自己开发的,哪个app安卓没有
<ofan> https://github.com/terryma/vim-multiple-cursors
<^k^> ofan ⇪ t: terryma/vim-multiple-cursors · GitHub
<abinex> 目前 Houzz Interior Design Ideas 在app store上免费，与iPhone、iPod touch和iPad兼容，需要 iOS 4.1或更高版本。推荐给家装设计师和正准备装修的家庭。
<ofan> abinex: 干嘛的
<abinex> Houzz自称是“领先的网上家装和设计平台”，它提供了Pinterest风格的家居设计目录供用户浏览。此外你也可以查看Houzz上的数百篇文章，或者参与它的社区讨论。但Houzz最重要的功能是把业主和设计师、家装专业人士连接到了一起
<abinex> http://www.houzz.com/
<^k^> abinex ... ⇪ Houzz - Home Design, Decorating and Remodeling Ideas and Inspiration, Kitchen and Bathroom Design
<abinex> 睡觉了
<abinex> ofan: 你要回国了没
<abinex> 晚安
<knownbad> ofan: 你要海龟？
<ofan> 还没
<ofan> knownbad: 我要海带
<knownbad> 上吊用？
<knownbad> Bittorrent sync好用。
<knownbad> 希望FSF真开发个开源的。
<lits9527> 请问下大家，具体回复某个人用哪个命令？
<lits9527> 是/query么？
<knownbad> 可以。
<knownbad> 你是女的再跟我聊。
<knownbad> query的特点就是开个小窗口。
<knownbad> 或是原本的设计是如此。
<knownbad> 英文版。   http://www.ircbeginner.com/ircinfo/ircc-commands.html
<^k^> knownbad ... ⇪ #Beginner - IRC Commands, the Basics
<lits9527> 那就应该是我用的客户端的问题了
<knownbad> 有可能。
<Ec_White> Hello Everybody!
<^k^>  05:08
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • GRUB2怎么引导独立的WIN7和XP？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445033 如题，我的电脑分区与系统如下 sda1 windows7 ntfs 50g sda2 windows xp fat32 10g sda3 ubuntu 12.04 ext4 10g 其中win7和xp是独立安装的，互不干扰，启动其中一个另一个分区就必须隐藏 我一直用GRUB4DOS的启动U盘用如下命令引导 title
<^k^> windows xp hide (hd0,0) unhide(hd0,1) root (hd0,1) makeactive chainloader /ntldr&l
#ubuntu-cn 2013-07-02
<^k^>  逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^>  逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^>  逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<sjd_zeus> O(∩_∩)O哈哈~
<MeaCulpa> .
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • 自从安装了VMWare，干啥啥卡！（惠普4431s) http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445036 也不知道为什么，安装了VMWare以后。在李米娜装ubuntu时候不卡，一按WIN7卡的不行。好几次都是强制重启的。有木有大神帮忙解释一下。小弟不胜感激。现在打算按个VBox试试！ 统计信息: 发表于 由
<^k^> hui飞的鱼 — 2013-07-02 9:1
<^k^>  逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<imtxc> 早
<Meowoo> ofan: 在么
<Meowoo> knownbad: 好
<knownbad> 个屁。
<Meowoo> 怎么了
<ikk-> ERROR - - [Jul  2 09:38:26] <__main__.PACServerHandler object at 0xa3e6e2c> Exception: 'PACServerHandler' object has no attribute 'atime'
<knownbad> 没啊，就接你说的。
<Meowoo> 官方下载的 qtcreator 不能输入中文
<Meowoo> 以前的 qt4 时代的也是一样
<Meowoo> 在网上搜索不到任何有用的
<Meowoo> ibus 不行， fcitx 也不行
<Meowoo> 有谁知道的
<Meowoo> 用 qt 的 ofan一直在潜水
<ikk-> Meowoo: 13.04 ok
<Meowoo> knownbad: 还不准备睡觉么
<ofan> Meowoo: 干嘛
<Meowoo> ikk-: 不行，我的就是13.04,我是说在 qt官方下载，不是ubuntu的官方
<Meowoo> ubuntu 官方的是可以
<Meowoo> 但我装的是 qt 官方的
<Meowoo> ofan: 用 qtcreator 的么
<ofan> 用
<freeflyi1g> 尼玛现在很多人都是成年的有繁殖能力的猪啊
<ikk-> Meowoo: export QT_IM_MODULE=$im
<Meowoo> 不行，试过了
<tenzu> freeflyi1g:  从何说起？
<Meowoo> QT4_IM_MODULE,QT5_IM_MODULE都试过了
<freeflyi1g> tenzu: 连基本的做人的道理都不懂啊
<ikk-> Meowoo: env | grep im_mod
<Meowoo> ofan: 你是用 qt官方的还是ubuntu的
<tenzu> freeflyi1g: 这个，很常见吧
<tenzu> freeflyi1g: 各个年龄段的都有
<ofan> Meowoo: linux下用源里的
<Meowoo> ikk-: 这个是空的
<Meowoo> ofan: 源里的可以输入中文，在qt官方下的输入不了
<ikk-> Meowoo: 我查查，怎么把他设置上去
<Meowoo> ikk-: 谢了
<Meowoo> 我在网上搜了很多遍了
<ofan> Meowoo: 权限问题？
<Meowoo> ofan: 应该不是吧，我输入不了中文，在 qtcreator
<imtxc> freeflyi1g: 什么人让侯总这么生气
<iMadper|Busy> imtxc: 什么时候 去上海
<imtxc> iMadper|Busy: 你妹
<imtxc> iMadper|Busy: 没戏了
<iMadper|Busy> imtxc: ???
<iMadper|Busy> imtxc: 对方确定了?
<tenzu> 去魔都拜见主席么？
<iMadper|Busy> tenzu: 送菊花.
<ikk-> Meowoo: 右键选择输入法可以？
<freeflyi1g> imtxc: tenzu 刚刚我们家儿子打算去玩一个快三岁小孩的东西, 这小孩立马就过来挠我家的, 他爷爷在旁边居然一动不动, 我儿子脸上被挠破一道,这老家伙也无动于衷,
<Meowoo> ikk-: 没有这个，qt5不给这个选项
<imtxc> iMadper|Busy: 没有
<tenzu> iMadper|Busy: 哦了，难怪这么焦急
<imtxc> iMadper|Busy: 一个周没确定，不就是确定不要的意思么
<Meowoo> 好像 qt4 倒是有这个
<iMadper|Busy> imtxc: 三周.
<knownbad> Meowoo: 这么早睡？
<tenzu> freeflyi1g: 报警
<knownbad> 你老是搞错时区。
<imtxc> freeflyi1g: 小侯总多大了
<iMadper|Busy> freeflyi1g: 送你娃去学散打吧. 从小学.
<iMadper|Busy> freeflyi1g: 六七岁就有少年班了.
<iMadper|Busy> freeflyi1g: 今后成为地方一霸!
<Meowoo> ikk-:  qt5编译后的程序是可以输入中文的，关键是 qtcreator 不行，想用中文写注释都不行
<iMadper|Busy> freeflyi1g: 小伙伴们都要上交给你娃零用钱
<Meowoo> knownbad: 额
 * imtxc 公交车上，地铁上看见小孩都是绕着走
<imtxc> .....
<imtxc> iMadper|Busy: 京城一霸。。。。
<freeflyi1g> iMadper|Busy: 我看我是要朝这个方向培养,他之前总是抢别的小孩的东西,我们都一直教育他不能
<gfrog_away> freeflyi1g: 你要教会你家娃打回去
<gfrog_away> freeflyi1g: 不然总会被欺负的。
<iMadper|Busy> imtxc: 胡同儿一霸就够了....
<freeflyi1g> iMadper|Busy: 看来以后我也多朝这方面教了
<Meowoo> 不单是 qtcreator 不行，就是 qt那一套开发工具，除了 "翻译家" 可以，其他的都不行， qtcreator, designer
<imtxc> freeflyi1g: 不能总挨打啊。
<iMadper|Busy> freeflyi1g: 恩, 就算没人欺负, 也当锻炼身体.
<freeflyi1g> gfrog_away: 是啊,不过他两岁还不到啊
<imtxc> iMadper|Busy: opera 翻墙最终用了什么方案
<gfrog_away> freeflyi1g: 要有意识
<Meowoo> qt5本身中文输入没问题，就是 qtcreator不行，designer 不行
<gfrog_away> freeflyi1g: 乃又不能帮乃家娃欺负三岁小孩，只能教会他自己欺负
<gfrog_away> freeflyi1g: 还得把乃家娃养的壮壮的。要不以后肿么欺男霸男
<tenzu> freeflyi1g: 别太在意了，恶人自有恶人磨
<imtxc> ofan: ping
<imtxc> ofan: 乃的支付宝是多少来着
<iMadper|Busy> imtxc: 改回fx了
<tenzu> gfrog_away: 最后两个字是亮点
<gfrog_away> tenzu: 疼叫兽，放假了木有？
<imtxc> iMadper|Busy: 妹哦。。。
<ofan> imtxc: odayfans@...
<iMadper|Busy> imtxc: odanxxxx
<freeflyi1g> gfrog_away: 尼玛以后是得多往这方面教了
<freeflyi1g> 在天朝不狠不行啊
<tenzu> gfrog_away: 放假了，在家陪女王待产
<gfrog_away> tenzu: 叫兽也要有小叫兽了呀。
<tenzu> gfrog_away: 那叫黄子
<gfrog_away> tenzu: 皇子？ 还好我有纠错
<ikk-> freeflyi1g: 社会只眷顾强者，只要不犯法
<freeflyi1g> ikk-: 是啊
<tenzu> gfrog_away: 黄
<ikk-> freeflyi1g: 虽然是社会问题，。。
<gfrog_away> tenzu: 理解不能 @_@
<tenzu> gfrog_away: 我姓黄
<gfrog_away> tenzu: 黄叫兽有小黄叫兽了，也对嘛。 lol
<tenzu> gfrog_away: 我爸是黄阿玛，我妈是黄额娘
<tenzu> gfrog_away: 打烂你屁股
 * gfrog_away 匿
<tenzu> 婆妈来了
<tenzu> 待产好无聊
<imtxc> tenzu: 唉，不是有女学生嘛
<imtxc> tenzu: 哦， 原来是放假待产无聊。。。。
<tenzu> imtxc: 放暑假了好吧
<freeflyi1g> tenzu: 预产期那天呢
<tenzu> freeflyi1g: 本周五，目前没有任何动静
<imtxc> freeflyi1g: tenzu MeaCulpa 跟乃们有小孩的请教个严肃的问题，受孕的日期能精确到什么程度
<ofan> tenzu: 你也有娃了？
<freeflyi1g> tenzu: 不用着急,从见红到生下最快也要两个小时
<gfrog_away> tenzu: 多睡几天吧叫兽。等娃真出来了乃想睡都没得睡，lol
<ofan> imtxc: 毫秒
<ofan> gfrog_away: 你也有娃了？
<imtxc> ofan: ...
<freeflyi1g> tenzu: 预产期前后一周都有可能
<tenzu> 多谢各位
<gfrog_away> ofan: 木有，不过很多男同事跟我吐槽有娃之后的惨剧
<tenzu> freeflyi1g: 嗯嗯
<tenzu> ofan: 待产啊，呕饭
<ofan> tenzu: 啥
<gfrog_away> casparant: 卡斯帕
<tenzu> ofan: 待产，就是娃还没出生
<ofan> 哦  我看成特产了
<gfrog_away> tenzu: 娃在娘肚子里也叫有娃了。
<ofan> tenzu: 以为你要我给你带特产
<tenzu> imtxc: 应该是天
<gfrog_away> tenzu: 没娃是指还处于两个细胞的状态
<ofan> tenzu: 可以给你带奶粉
<gfrog_away> tenzu: 叫兽乃竟然知道是黄子了，竟然不是黄格格
<tenzu> ofan: 真的？
<ofan> tenzu: 只要能回去
<tenzu> gfrog_away: 哼哼，小生有神通
<imtxc> ...
<ofan> 我们这phd有娃的，每个月都往家寄奶粉我擦
<tenzu> ofan: 必须回来
<gfrog_away> tenzu: 隔着肚皮都能摸到乃娃的把儿？ 啧啧
<ofan> http://www.tjaic.gov.cn/reg.asp  “用户名建议汉字、小写字母、数字或字母数字组合，不建议过短用户名。字母组合里面请不要带
<ofan> ''、;、and、or、exec、insert、select、delete、update、count、'、*、%、chr、mid、master、truncate、char、declare、script、from、add、user、xp_cmdshell、net、asc、<、>、replace、#、altertable、create、drop、alterdomain、print、& 等特殊字符（串）或关键词”
<^k^> ofan ... ⇪ 注册会员【天津市工商行政管理局】
<ofan> gfrog_away: 小孩没有把儿
<ikk-> ofan: 哈哈
<gfrog_away> ofan: 叫兽有神通啊
<ofan> gfrog_away: 小心掰断了毁一生
<tenzu> gfrog_away: 你…
<ofan> 出门吃饭去
 * gfrog_away 继续匿
<knownbad> 453
<tenzu> 无聊啊
<leemeng0x61> +1
<leemeng0x61> +1
<imtxc_> test
<^k^> imtxc_:点点点.  10:19 
<imtxc_> test oper
<imtxc_> a
<tenzu> imtxc_: fail
<tenzu> 神走了
<imtxc> .
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • [高手帮一下]英文版Ubuntu显示中文乱码 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445037 我是英文版，现在想不更改语言界面的条件下能够显示中文。 从昨天开始，一直到现在都没搞定，期间因为修改文件导致无法进入系统。修改字体也会导致无法系统？配置方式千变万化，极其复杂，我都不知道
<tenzu> imtxc: fail
<iMadper|Busy> casparant: yooooo, caspar来了. 那边很忙? 都不怎么见你了
<casparant> iMadper|Busy: 主要是鄙司网络不稳定老断，就没怎么上了。。。
<Meowoo> knownbad: 老婆回来了么
<knownbad> 跟你跑了。
<iMadper|Busy> casparant: 帽帽这里才叫不稳定. 时不时, 房间里同时掉6个人, 那六个就都是帽帽的. 一下子帽帽的卧底全都抓出来了... cc gfrog_away
<Meowoo> ............
<tenzu> iMadper|Busy: 可耻的卧底
<Meowoo> irc 的voic 权限和我们一般的有啥区别
<Meowoo> 权限解释为发言权，我们不是也能发言么
<iMadper|Busy> Meowoo: 当房间被设置成禁言时, 就只有+v的能发言了.
<knownbad> 没差别，只有在聊天室有限制时。
<Meowoo> 额，酱紫，与房间设定有关
<Meowoo> 谢了
<tenzu> 我有v么？
<knownbad> 但通常被当成有些阶级的代表。
<Meowoo> knownbad: 国会就类似吧，议员才能发言，其他只能旁观
<imtxc> tenzu: 乃可以申请让 iMadper|Busy 认证你给你加V
<knownbad> 因为+v后会显示的上方。
<Meowoo> tenzu: 在我看的 只有 alvin_rxg 有
<knownbad> 在上方。
<Meowoo> 还有几个有帽子的，我们都没
<iMadper|Busy> tenzu: 你现在有了~  :-)
<knownbad> 有点像，比如说上发言台。
<tenzu> 哦了，有帽子就行
<Meowoo> 额
<Meowoo> 今天我这里打台风
<imtxc> iMadper|Busy: 想买个小本了。。。
<Meowoo> imtxc: 买 acer 的
<Meowoo> 便宜又好用
<gfrog_away> iMadper|Busy: 我又不是卧底
<tenzu> imtxc: rMBP
<Meowoo> 现在上kde很顺额，就是要留意内存
<imtxc> ...
<imtxc> 小本都要5k+啊我去。。
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 你是最明显的卧底，哪有当卧底还告诉别人自己 away 的。。。
<Meowoo> imtxc: 1650 还带无限路由器
<tenzu> imtxc: 所以不如狠心买个贵的
<Meowoo> 1650额
<imtxc> ..
<iMadper|Busy> imtxc: 13寸外星人在呼唤你.
<freeflyi1g> imtxc: 我的三星的转给你吧
<freeflyi1g> iMadper|Busy: nec的那机器我超爱啊
<imtxc> freeflyi1g: 多大
<freeflyi1g> imtxc: 13的
<imtxc> iMadper|Busy: 外星人？ 我想起我认识的一个人，买了个地球人。。。
<iMadper|Busy> freeflyi1g: 我之前推荐过很多次, 你都没说爱呀....
<iMadper|Busy> freeflyi1g: lavie z/x 都挺好的 除了日系键盘.
<imtxc> freeflyi1g: 嘛型号，我看看外观
<iMadper|Busy> imtxc: 就是我之前推荐的lavie z
<imtxc> iMadper|Busy: 好像是个游戏本，那个发热我擦
<freeflyi1g> imtxc: 我给你找链接
<imtxc> freeflyi1g: ok～～
<imtxc> iMadper|Busy: 那货在仅仅开机的情况下，温度就能到70+
<leemeng0x61> imtxc, 还没死?
<imtxc> leemeng0x61: 什么意思
<iMadper|Busy> imtxc: http://cn.engadget.com/tag/LaVie+Z/
<^k^> iMadper|Busy ... ⇪ LaVie Z -- Engadget 中国版
<freeflyi1g> iMadper|Busy: http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Samsung---Series-7-Ultrabook-13.3%26%2334%3B-Touch-Screen-Laptop---4GB-Memory---128GB-Solid-State-Drive---Metal/8047065.p?id=1218863724042&skuId=8047065
<^k^> freeflyi1g ... ⇪ Samsung Series 7 Ultrabook 13.3" TouchScreen Laptop 4GB Memory 128GB Solid State Drive NP740U3E-A01UB - Best Buy
<iMadper|Busy> freeflyi1g: 不心动...
<iMadper|Busy> freeflyi1g: 做等haswell.
<imtxc> z这种超级本，散热性能怎么样
<freeflyi1g> iMadper|Busy: 至少一年后再haswell了,intel刚出来的东西不尝鲜
<iMadper|Busy> freeflyi1g: 那就等一年... 我现在snb的i5, 8g内存, 刚好够用...
<imtxc> iMadper|Busy: 这货干嘛这么贵。。。
<leemeng0x61> 70摄氏度还不死机
<iMadper|Busy> imtxc: 很便宜的呀?!?!?!?!/
<imtxc> T 系列CPU不够用了。。。。
<leemeng0x61> imtxc, 70摄氏度还不死机
<iMadper|Busy> imtxc: 比acer的还便宜
<imtxc> iMadper|Busy: 不是 7k+ 么
<iMadper|Busy> imtxc: 你跟我说贵?!
<iMadper|Busy> imtxc: 日亚, 5k到手.
<iMadper|Busy> imtxc: acer s7 比这个贵多了
<iMadper|Busy> imtxc: 你看那重量, 也值这个价钱
 * iMadper|Busy 干活去
<imtxc> iMadper|Busy: 5k?
<iMadper|Busy> imtxc: 不是日亚, 是乐天
<imtxc> freeflyi1g: 乃这本儿不错啊，干嘛不用了
<iMadper|Busy> freeflyi1g: http://item.rakuten.co.jp/aone21/lx850js/    多值! 乐天貌似到中国不需要运费.
<iMadper|Busy> imt
<^k^> iMadper|Busy ... ⇪ 【楽天市場】【新品・送料無料】NEC LaVie X LX850/JS PC-LX850JS ※[OFFICE なし ]：aone store
<iMadper|Busy> imtxc: i7 + 256g ssd rmb 5200
<iMadper|Busy> imt
<iMadper|Busy> imtxc: 还嫌贵?! 你脑子进水了
 * gfrog_away 找不到intel的大机器啊，妈蛋
<imtxc> iMadper|Busy: 你说的是小本么。。。。
<imtxc> iMadper|Busy: 你发的这个链接。。。
<imtxc> iMadper|Busy: 液晶サイズ*115.6 インチ解像度 フルHD (1920x1080)
<iMadper|Busy> imtxc: 另外一个, 同系列的15寸, 1.6kg 很赞了
<imtxc> iMadper|Busy: 要 14-
<iMadper|Busy> imtxc: 超级赞. 这个笔记本, 除了键盘, 别的都完美
<imtxc> ....
<imtxc> iMadper|Busy: thinkpad X 的不值得考虑么？
<iMadper|Busy> imtxc: 自己买的话, 不考虑
<iMadper|Busy> imtxc: 重量/性能/外观 统统不合我意
<imtxc> ...
<IsoaSFlus> 有人装过arch么？
<ofan> MBP
<ofan> 码农最佳选择
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。
<ofan> IsoaSFlus: 这里都是用arch的
<IsoaSFlus> 哦~
<leemeng0x61> MBP?
<IsoaSFlus> 求解
<IsoaSFlus> 我在安装arch的时候
<IsoaSFlus> 怎么连无线网络？
<iMadper|Busy> iso
<iMadper|Busy> IsoaSFlus: wiki 上面又说
<IsoaSFlus> ？
<leemeng0x61> IsoaSFlus, 我记得在wiki上有
<iMadper|Busy> IsoaSFlus: wifi-menu
<IsoaSFlus> 额
<IsoaSFlus> 哦
<iMadper|Busy> IsoaSFlus: 别当伸手党.
<ofan> IsoaSFlus: wpa_supplicant
<IsoaSFlus> 原来wiki有中文５５５５５５
<ofan> 别当伸脚党
<yunfan> ^k^: 把哥的nick列到黑名单里去 不要对外服务
<^k^> yunfan, 这是一个事实。  10:55 
<ikk-> yunfan: ok
<IsoaSFlus> ２３３３３３
<IsoaSFlus> 速度喜人啊
<IsoaSFlus> ２kpers
<IsoaSFlus> 这是１６３的源　，跪
<imtxc> debian 要是再讨厌，我也就去arch了
<ikk-> imtxc: 2个一起用
<iMadper|Busy> IsoaSFlus: try this: Server = http://ftp.jaist.ac.jp/pub/Linux/ArchLinux/$repo/os/$arch
<^k^> iMadper|Busy ⇪ ti: 404 => Net::HTTPNotFound for http://ftp.jaist.ac.jp/pub/Linux/ArchLinux/$repo/os/$arch -- unhandled responsein get body
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。
<imtxc> ikk-: 163 的 debian 源不能用了之后，慢得不行不行的
<IsoaSFlus> 为什么１６３的源这么慢
<ikk-> imtxc: sohu的快
<yunfan> 中国电信北京公司(以下简称北京电信)于近日宣布推出了面向家庭用户的
<yunfan> “智慧家庭”套餐，其中包括几年前曾经每月资费达220元的20M光宽带每月目前只需45元，189套餐可供两个家庭成员同使用等。据悉，此次北京电信推出的“智慧家庭”套餐，非常适合全家一起用，包括宽带、3G和wifi等多个网络，有高速宽带、高清视频、多种云应用、高端智能机。
<maplebeats> 啊蛋呢
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • [高手帮一下]英文版Ubuntu显示中文乱码 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445037 我是英文版，现在想不更改语言界面的条件下能够显示中文。 从昨天开始，一直到现在都没搞定，期间因为修改文件导致无法进入系统。修改字体也会导致无法系统？配置方式千变万化，极其复杂，我都不知
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 关于hp6300安装了ubuntu10.04.4后，网页看视频没有声音，帮忙提供个声卡驱动 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445039 各位大大：小弟我电脑安装了ubuntu10.04.4操作系统，但是网站上看视频没有声音，电脑型号是hp6300的，主板是intel q75型号，能提供一个相关的声卡驱动给我吗，万分感谢，
<^k^> 因为最近这款电脑安装的系统比较多，没有声音是比较头疼的事情 统计信息 …
<hlps> 话说现在除非装软件，懒得更新
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 笔记本死机 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445040 笔记本用快捷键Fn+F11 关闭屏幕，很大几率会死机，屏幕不能再点亮，不再读硬盘，也不能切换到其他控制台。任何按键都不可用（除了开机键强制关机），请问是驱动问题还是我的硬件有问题？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 lixinskay — 2013-07-02
<WinterLi> 之前用的win系统有没有问题?
<yunfan> kernel 3.10增加mips的kvm支持了 估计mips要在服务器市场发力了
<ofan> yunfan: 怎么发力
<ofan> mips有啥好，除了RISC
 * iMadper|Busy 谁用过maven? 那些会java的蹦出来
<huntxu> iMadper|Busy: 弱渣
<iMadper|Busy> huntxu: 你不会, 我知道
<iMadper|Busy> huntxu: 别想来坑我...
<huntxu> iMadper|Busy: 我寫過插件
<huntxu> iMadper|Busy: 不過忘了
<yunfan> ofan: 我又不是imagination的人 我咋知道怎么发力
<iMadper|Busy> huntxu: 啥插件?
<iMadper|Busy> huntxu: 我自己google去...
<ofan> yunfan: 那你为啥断定说会发力
<huntxu> iMadper|Busy: 也不叫插件
<iMadper|Busy> huntxu: 越来越不信你了...
<huntxu> iMadper|Busy: 就是編譯前自動更新下翻譯文件的東西
<iMadper|Busy> huntxu: gaoji糊涂徐.
<iMadper|Busy> huntxu: 拜java guru
<huntxu> iMadper|Busy: 那個又不用會java
<yunfan> ofan: 因为只有做服务器才会考虑这个kvm
<ofan> yunfan: 为啥，做嵌入式不行么
<yunfan> ofan: 我没听说做嵌入式用kvm的 如果有 那是我孤陋寡闻
<yunfan> 由于我孤陋寡闻 我只能得出服务器市场发力的结论 如果你说的是真的 那有可能他也要在嵌入式市场发力
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 请教：ubuntu11.10升级到12.04会不会影响双系统的引导？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445042 如题，小弟当前为win7+ubuntu11.10的双系统，但是现在想将ubuntu11.10升级到12.04 但不知道由此会不会影响双系统的引导。因为之前做双系统引导费了很大功夫，所以就此问下各位，谢谢！ 统计信息
<^k^> : 发表于 由 fengruozhuo — 2013-07-02 11:39
<ofan> yunfan: 有，不如arm多就是了，性能不行
<tryit> 哇，tiny6410初始化内存成功，庆祝一下～～  http://imagebin.org/263171
<yunfan> ofan: 我受够了你们这些人的bb
<ofan> tryit: 庆祝下
<ofan> yunfan: 我们哪些人怎么bb，啥是bb?
<tryit> ofan, 6410的手册上有笔误，让我裸机调试了整整一上午
<ofan> tryit: 至少没白费
<tryit> ofan, 关键是麻烦，并且浪费时间，每次写入nand flash需要37S
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。
<IsoaSFlus> 跪了
<ofan> IsoaSFlus: 太客气了
<tryit> 哈哈哈哈
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。
<IsoaSFlus> dialog。。。
<IsoaSFlus> 什么东西。。。
<IsoaSFlus> 没网安装个毛。。。
<IsoaSFlus> ５５５５５
<iMadper|Busy> IsoaSFlus: dialog 对话框
<IsoaSFlus> 额啊啊
<ofan> iMadper|Busy: 英语帝
<iMadper|Busy> ofan: 你是美国帝
<IsoaSFlus> 我能重新进live，把那些挂载到/mnt再chroot再安装么？
<ofan> iMadper|Busy: 那是奥巴马
<yunfan> http://www.qianzhan.com/military/detail/275/130702-928c148d.html
<^k^> yunfan ... ⇪ 我外交部严斥菲律宾军舰坐滩仁爱礁无规矩无诚信_前瞻军事 - 前瞻网
<ofan> IsoaSFlus: 你能
<iMadper|Busy> ofan: 你是幕后黑手.
<iMadper|Busy> IsoaSFlus: 如果你知道怎么操作, 你就能.
<IsoaSFlus> ofan　我对你这句话表示疑惑
<IsoaSFlus> 额。。。。
<ofan> IsoaSFlus: 哪句话
<IsoaSFlus> “你能”
<IsoaSFlus> maplebeats　好久不见
<ofan> g 你能
<^k^> ofan: 你能 看看|你能|活多久！整个测试大约需要5分钟。进行测试，您必须同意并遵守下面条款：. 这是一项科学的，准确的，严肃的测试，而不是一种游戏; 测试者自愿进行测试， |...|
<cuihao> 。。。
<ofan> ooooo
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。。
<ofan> IsoaSFlus: 你问 jusss吧
<IsoaSFlus> damn
<IsoaSFlus> 额？
<IsoaSFlus> jusss？
<IsoaSFlus> 好变态的名字
<ofan> IsoaSFlus: 恩
<cuihao> 为什么变态
<IsoaSFlus> 我先试试吧
<IsoaSFlus> 反正二奶极
<IsoaSFlus> 机
<iMadper|Busy> `address 125.41.44.221
<iMadper|Busy> 125.41.44.221
<^k^> iMadper|Busy, 125.41.44.221 河南省郑州市 联通
<cuihao> ？
<ofan> 荷兰淫
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。
<cuihao> 阿姆斯特丹人
<ofan> https://github.com/terryma/vim-multiple-cursors.git
<^k^> ofan ⇪ t: terryma/vim-multiple-cursors · GitHub
<ofan> vim多快选择
<ofan> iMadper|Busy: emacs有么有么有么
<iMadper|Busy> ofan: 干嘛的?
<iMadper|Busy> of
<iMadper|Busy> ofan: 同时修改相同变量的名字?
<iMadper|Busy> ofan: lol~ 你个井底之蛙~
<ofan> iMadper|Busy: 不止，可以用正则模式
<iMadper|Busy> ofan: lol~ 井底之蛙~
<huntxu> ofan: multiple cursors 用來幹嘛啊。。。
<imtxc> ....
<ofan> iMadper|Busy: 你看看就知道了
<ofan> 不是简单搜索替换
<iMadper|Busy> ofan: 我看过视频了
<iMadper|Busy> ofan: 用处不大...
<ofan> iMadper|Busy: 你个海底之草
<ofan> 用处打着呢
<ofan> huntxu: 看链接
<imtxc> iMadper|Busy: 用 emacs 录制一段同样的视频来看看
<iMadper|Busy> ofan: 你说打那就打吧...
<iMadper|Busy> imtxc: 网上有了
<ofan> huntxu: iMadper|Busy https://github.com/terryma/vim-multiple-cursors
<^k^> ofan ⇪ ti: terryma/vim-multiple-cursors · GitHub
<ofan> 有gif
<iMadper|Busy> ofan: 在看
<ofan> 主要模仿ST2的功能
<leemeng0x61> 快速替换
<ofan> 是一次操作多个文本块
<leemeng0x61> ofan, 恩
<leemeng0x61> 添加插入替换
<huntxu> 感覺意義不大 =.=
<iMadper|Busy> ofan: 在tag-based mark language 里面比较实用倒是.
<iMadper|Busy> huntxu: 同时修改html的tag, 还是有用的, 别的方面, 只是花哨, 用处不大
<ofan> iMadper|Busy: 才不是
<ofan> 重构，格式化文本的时候都好用
<leemeng0x61> 修改变量名不错哦
<iMadper|Busy> ofan: 格式化, 我们都用mkfs...
<leemeng0x61> ...
<leemeng0x61> 休息了
<ofan> iMadper|Busy: 可以看看tabularize
<^k^> 新 Python/Php/Perl • 合并百度影音的离线数据 with python 第二版 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445044 之前的版本，使用上不太方便。 这次重新组织代码，支持mkv，rmvb，bdv等格式。 代码上使用yield关键字，分离代码的相关性。 以下代码，根据关键字处理不同格式 [python] # -*- coding: UTF-8 -*- import os import io
<^k^> import sys import string import shutil import codecs def read_bdv_inde
<Meatball_py> 有人用 13.04 么？ 我用 apt-get 装了 ibus 和 ibus-pinyin，想用双拼，结果找不到地方把拼音输入法转成双拼。以前右键单击 ibus 在右上角的图标是 ibus 本身的菜单，左键单击是相应输入法的配置菜单
<imtxc> iMadper|Busy: emacs 里面的邮件客户端，可以配置成类似thunderbird 里面 vertical view 那样的布局么
<iMadper|Busy> imt
<iMadper|Busy> imtxc: vertical view? 我不知道什么样子, 给截图吧
<imtxc> iMadper|Busy: 就是 opera mail 默认的那个样子
<iMadper|Busy> imtxc: 当然可以.
<imtxc> iMadper|Busy: 不好截啊，打马赛克麻烦，我里面色情邮件太多
<iMadper|Busy> imtxc: 你妹, 色情邮件不用打码, 公司的才需要.
<imtxc> 都是各大网站的邀请码，不能给你们看到
<ofan> iMadper|Busy: emacs最新版是多少？
<iMadper|Busy> ofan: 鬼知道...
<ofan> iMadper|Busy: 你知道
<iMadper|Busy> ofan: 我的是 24.3.1
<ofan> o
<iMadper|Busy> ofan: 最新的是啥我不知道... 不过开发很缓慢的
<imtxc> debian sid 里面也是 24.3.1
 * ofan 求推荐电影
<ofan> Copyright (C) 2013 Free Software Foundation, Inc.  原来FSF是个公司
<^k^>  逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^>  逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。
<IsoaSFlus> 不是个组织么
<cuihao> ^k^, bot君你好啰嗦哦
<^k^> cuihao, 如果你能有什么样的机器人，那会是什么呢？  12:41 
<cuihao> ^k^, bot君你的中文好烂哦。
<^k^> cuihao, 没有多少人表达自己的方式。  12:41 
<void1> "由于Google Reader的fail over机制太过完善,目前Google内部无人能使其停止服务".
<maplebeats> google的运维太强大了。。。
<IsoaSFlus> 检测到maplebeats生命特征，奸灭mode　on！
<maplebeats> IsoaSFlus: = =!
<jarod_ch_> 难道只能拔电源了么？
<ofan> g reader还好这
<^k^> ofan: reader还好这 2 days ago |...| 作为一款RSS阅读器，Google |Reader|帮助用户从多个网站迅速获得信息。不过谷歌 认为Google |Reader还|不够好。当谷歌宣布这一消息时，大大小 |...|
<ofan> IsoaSFlus: 你要奸杀？
<ofan> iMadper|Busy: 给推荐个好的emacs教程吧
<jarod_ch_> 官方手册不是很详细么
<ofan> 自带的？
<ofan> 太难看了
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: 上班了没？38度了
<tryit> ofan, 怎么对emacs感兴趣了
<ofan> tryit: 太无聊了，找点事做
<jarod_ch_> 无聊不应该去找妞么
<tryit> ofan, <学习GNU Emacs>这本书也不错，我之前就是用这个学的
<IsoaSFlus> g maplebeats
<^k^> IsoaSFlus: maplebeats Free forum : |MapleBeats| Forum http://|maplebeats|.no-ip.info/
<maplebeats> IsoaSFlus: 什么？
<IsoaSFlus> 2333333
<jarod_ch_> emac系统自带一个教程　然后上网下个quick　reference　card　然后就是犯手册了
<IsoaSFlus> g IsoaSFlus
<^k^> IsoaSFlus: IsoaSFlus 作者, 内容. 1 楼 |IsoaSFlus|. 文章标题: 请问如何在编译 |...| 2 楼 |IsoaSFlus|. 文章标题: Re: 请问如何在 |...| 3 楼 |IsoaSFlus|. 文章标题: Re: 请问如何在 |...|
<IsoaSFlus> 。。。。
<IsoaSFlus> 我真。。。。好问额。。。
<maplebeats> Quassel IRC真不错
<ofan> jarod_ch_: reference card东西不多
<jarod_ch_> ofan: 最常用的东西有了　然后看下emacs自带的那个教程应付一般的差不多了，然后要更复杂的，那就查官方手册（这么详细的东西貌似没有那本书有讲）
<sjd_zeus> ........
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 13.10 • ubuntu 13.10安装后鼠标和触控板都没有反应，键盘正常使用，是什么问题呀，求解！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445046 ubuntu 13.10安装后鼠标和触控板都没有反应，键盘正常使用，是什么问题呀，求解！ 注：安装时：鼠标正常 统计信息: 发表于 由 pancho — 2013-07-02 12:58
<jarod_ch_> 铁定是驱动问题了　要么默认的内核没有编译进支持的模块
<imtxc> 至少我这里，这两天 google reader 的速度比以前快得多了
<ofan> 没vim文档好
<imtxc> ofan: emacs?
<ofan> imtxc: 啥
<imtxc> ofan: 你用emacs了？
<ofan> imtxc: 现在不用
<imtxc> o
<ofan> imtxc: Esc都可以用M代替？
<gfrog_away> iMadper|Busy: 闪断的事情问了Hoho，据说没办法。
<iMadper|Busy> gfrog_away: .. .那就没办法吧...
<imtxc> ofan: iMadper|Busy 是  emacs 大神，问他
<iMadper|Busy> imtxc: 扯淡...
<ofan> iMadper|Busy: 大婶求解释
<iMadper|Busy> ofan: 对, 可以替代.
<ofan> iMadper|Busy: 哦 那还可以
<ofan> 要不然每次按esc要蛋疼死
<iMadper|Busy> ofan: 从来没用过esc
<imtxc> 话说，emacs 里面 esc 干嘛的
<iMadper|Busy> imtxc: 就是 M- 的意思
<imtxc> o
<iwii> imtxc: 可以按3下esc ，或 ctrl+g
<iwii> CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MIRROR - 这个操作使数据包返回到发送它的计 算机。例如，我们在INPUT链里对目的端口为HTTP的包设置了MIRROR操作，当有人访问HTTP时，包就被发送 回原计算机，最后，他访问的可能是他自己的主页。（译者注：应该不难理解为什么叫做MIRROR了）
<lucky_> iMadper|Busy: c
<iMadper|Busy> lucky_: pity...
<iMadper|Busy> lucky_: 你的进度会很慢的, 你想好哦
<lucky_> iMadper|Busy: 你会python吗
<ofan> lucky_: 你有C?
<iwii> lucky_: c是最慢的
<iMadper|Busy> lucky_: 不会. 不过我写过.
 * iMadper|Busy php是世界上最好的语言!
<lucky_> ofan: 你个流氓
<lucky_> iMadper|Busy: 就c了，反正我也没事
<lucky_> iwii: 你学什么的啊？
<iMadper|Busy> lucky_: 不是费时间, 是怕你坚持不下来...
<iMadper|Busy> lucky_: http://c.learncodethehardway.org/book/
<lucky_> iMadper|Busy: 我坚持不下来你怕什么
<^k^> iMadper|Busy ⇪ t: Learn C The Hard Way
<ofan> 看C专家编程
<lucky_> iMadper|Busy: 兴趣而已
<ofan> lucky_: 你不是不学编程么
<iMadper|Busy> lucky_: http://c.learncodethehardway.org/book/ 一共53个练习, 一天做10个, 一周就入门了...
<maplebeats> 怎么学英文
<iwii> lucky_: 我学过c,  现在学ruby
<iMadper|Busy> maplebeats: 我也想知道... 这得问 ofan
<lucky_> ofan: 不学编程以后还怎么跟你们在这混
<ofan> lucky_: 跟我们混干嘛
<ofan> maplebeats: 背单词
<gfrog_away> iMadper|Busy: 屁，世界上最好的语言是brainfuck
<ofan> lucky_: 这里很少做开发的其实
<iMadper|Busy> gfrog_away: php最高!
<maplebeats> ofan: 好吧。。。那么，哪里去找单词来背呢
<ofan> 这里混没前途的
<iwii> lucky_: 可以都是瞎聊的
 * gfrog_away 架火堆
<ofan> maplebeats: 你问我？
<maplebeats> ofan: 是呀
<iMadper|Busy> maplebeats: 字典
<ofan> gfrog_away: 烤基娃
<gfrog_away> ofan: 呕饭，乃要乖点
<maplebeats> iMadper|Busy: 字典？太多了啊
<ofan> maplebeats: 其实，四六级那水平就够了
<ofan> 即使在外企
<maplebeats> ofan: 哦。。。我在四级左右徘徊哎
<Guest30722> ofan: 四六级多少钱每月
<ofan> maplebeats: 得6级
<ofan> 4级是高中水平
<maplebeats> ofan: 是嘛。。。
<iMadper|Busy> ofan: 口语不够
<maplebeats> 我一直以为四级是初中水平哎
<Guest30722> ofan: 我8级
<ofan> Guest30722: 你是谁
<ofan> iMadper|Busy: 找老外练
<iMadper|Busy> ofan: Guest30722 就是上次你让ban的那个人
<ofan> 口语只能找老外
<Guest30722> ofan:  介绍老外给我
<iMadper|Busy> Guest30722: 使用有意义的nick
<bb> hello
<ofan> 哦
<ofan> bb: 就是你丫
<bb> ofan: yes
<^k^> bb:点点点.  13:36 
<ofan> bb: 去北京上海很多老外
<ofan> bb: iMadper|Busy 就是老外
<bb> iMadper|Busy: 你是女的吗
<iMadper|Busy> ofan: 你丫才是老外, 你们全家都是老外
<bb> clear
<jiero> 四级是高中水平
<ofan> bb: 他是男的，操着一口流利的北京方言的老外
<jiero> ofan: 偶犯党
<bb> ofan: 竟然会北京方言！
<ofan> bb: jiero 也是老外，在澳洲被发配到中国
<bb> jiero: 你好老外
<jiero> bb: ofan是老外，被中国发配到美国
<bb> ofan: 美国佬
 * jiero 浑身湿淋淋的抱着ofan
<chenshaoju> =-O
<jiero> ofan: 臭不
<ofan> jiero: 臭不要脸的
<jiero> ofan: 我发现 deodorant 全骗钱的，中国孩子用了之后停用就臭了。
<jiero> ofan: 就像大宝停用之后脸就起反应
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 点了 ofan ?
<jiero> imtxc: gfrog_away: 点ofan当大厨？
<jiero> 点是什么意思？
<ofan> http://wikileaks.org/Statement-from-Edward-Snowden-in.html?snow
<^k^> ofan ⇪ t: Statement from Edward Snowden in Moscow
<imtxc> jiero: 那里不会点哪里的意思，步步高打火机
<jiero> imtxc: 点了你
<ofan> bb: 8级的来给翻译下
<jiero> ofan: 你个9级的
<ofan> jiero: 别跟我说话
<jiero> 。
<imtxc> 这哥们现在越来越没谱了。。。 光辉的形象一用玩丫就没地方藏了
<jiero> imtxc: 。
<imtxc> 还像中国申请避难，节操呢
<jiero> imtxc: 你会怎么办，全世界都是敌人
<imtxc> jiero: 回去投降吧。。。。
<jiero> imtxc: 这个世界还真把忠诚当回事。
<jiero> imtxc: 说明整个世界的人都有不可告人的秘密
<imtxc> 总比现在好
<imtxc> 莫斯科多冷啊
<ofan> imtxc: 是向香港
<jiero> google reader 还活着
<jiero> google 如果此时收回
<jiero> 会有什么好玩的情况呐
<bb> ofan: 无法显示此页
<bb> ofan: 翻译完成
 * iMadper|Working 笑了.
<imtxc> 中国万一同意了他的申请，然后丫感受一下GFW，估计死的心都有。。。。。
<ofan> bb: 能打开
<bb> ofan: 不能
<ofan> bb: 能
<bb> ofan: 那可是wikileaks这里没戏
<ofan> bb: 尼玛这是国内的发给我的
<ofan> 国内wikileaks能上
<bb> ofan: 我这上不了
<imtxc> ofan: 真心不能
<iMadper|Working> ofan: 要翻墙.
<ofan> 我以前都能
<bb> ofan: 你现在老了
<ofan> 也不用翻墙
<imtxc> ofan: 你个叛徒，多少年没回家了，现在违法了
<ofan> 骂奥巴马的
<ofan> 转：如果一个男人心疼你挤公交，埋怨你不按时吃饭，加班时陪你一起骂老板，生病时发搞笑短信哄你......请不要理他，然后跟那个开车送你、吃饭带你、生病陪你、跟你说“麻痹的破工作别干了！跟我回家！”的人在一起！
<bb> ofan: 哈哈，你现在严重违法了
<ofan> lucky_: 你怎么看
<iMadper|Working> imtxc: http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=35405 ofan
<^k^> iMadper|Working ⇪ ti: Solidot | 斯诺登向俄罗斯中国等19个国家申请政治避难
<ofan> 奥巴马不让他庇护
<imtxc> iMadper|Working: 刚 ofan 发的不就是这个么
<ofan> imtxc: 不是
<iMadper|Working> imtxc: 对.
<maplebeats_> 他应该向我申请才对
<imtxc> maplebeats_: 向媒婆申请介绍对象？
<yunfan> 要不咱们代替snowden去美国服刑吧
<yunfan> 刑满就可以申请公民了
<imtxc> 刚开始感觉这哥们挺牛，就跑香港了又突然去俄国了，结果现在在莫斯科困一天他的影响力就小一天啊。。。
<imtxc> yunfan:  万一判 300 年呢
<yunfan> imtxc: 不会 可以参考那个wikileak判刑的
<yunfan> 没几年
<imtxc> 美爹不抓我啊。。。
<yunfan> 你可以宣称自己是snowden lol
<bb> 可惜了一个年轻貌美的男子
<palomino|working> 刑满时菊花里估计能放下mac pro了 yunfan
<bb> 弱弱的问一下：他只是把网络的工作原理说了出来，怎么就成了罪犯了？
<bb> 老鸟请评论
<bb> ^k^: 111.150.143.4
<^k^> bb, 111.150.143.4 广东省中山市 铁通
<bb> ^k^: 错了
<^k^> bb, 休息一下..  14:03 
<ofan> palomino|working: 真相了
<bb> ofan: 考思科的都是犯罪了把
<bb> ofan: 相信华为之类的也一样
<bb> 这个世界傻B真多
<bb> 傻B：不傻B的都是罪犯！
<ofan> bb: 傻屄也是这么认为的
<SB`> hello
<^k^> SB`:点点点.  14:08 
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • [求助]关于用kvm安装windowsXP，网卡驱动问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445051 向各位达人求救： ubuntu1204 步骤： kvm-img create -f qcow2 /opt/winXP_1.img 10G virt-install -d -n xp1 -r 1024 --disk path=/opt/winXP_1.img,bus=ide,cache=none,format=qcow2 --os-variant winxp --network bridge=br0,model=virtio --vnc --cdrom=/dev
<^k^> /cdrom 安装后的XP，显卡和网卡没驱动，http://www.linux-
<SB`> 消灭真理是王道
<freeflyi1g> huntxu: 试过用虚拟机整ovs不
<SB`> 点破真理是罪犯 消灭真理是王道 横批：傻B真多
<huntxu> freeflyi1g: 嗯，有啥不同嗎
<ofan> SB`: 接受现实吧，你跟别人没区别
<SB`> ofan: 听你的
<freeflyi1g> huntxu: 没啊,这不是没vlan交换机吗,打算在 host上装个ovs, 再用kvm里跑这些ovs服务不知道靠谱不
<tenzu> 昵称连起来看好有喜感
<zhuifeng> 刚在github上找到一个实现hls_proxy的开源实现。。碉堡
<tenzu> huntxu: 药，胡须
<huntxu> freeflyi1g: 可以的，我都這麽幹
<huntxu> tenzu: 叫獸好
<huntxu> tenzu: 暑假了呢
<tenzu> huntxu: 是啊，陪女王在家待产
<huntxu> tenzu: 我貌似忘了這回事
<imtxc> tenzu: 教授就是牛，都能安排到暑假生小孩
<huntxu> tenzu: 男孩女孩知道了嗎
<tenzu> huntxu: 据说是男娃
 * gfrog_away Fedora 19 is released. cc huntxu 
<imtxc> tenzu: 精确度好高
<tenzu> imtxc: 那必须的
<huntxu> tenzu: 那你就是爸爸了啊
<zhuifeng> 他们的目的不是为了吓唬我，而是为了吓唬那些希望步我后尘的人。”斯诺登表示自己的信念不会屈服。
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 這不科學
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 乃现在用的 fedora 22 么
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 额，别这么绝对嘛.
<tenzu> huntxu: 还得等几天
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 没delay好奇怪啊。哈哈
<imtxc> 知道了是男孩女孩多没趣啊
<huntxu> tenzu: 如果是女孩你就是媽媽啊
<ofan> tenzu: 不是不让告诉男女么
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 7月1號是本來的計劃麽？
<tenzu> huntxu: 我呸
<huntxu> tenzu: lol
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 貌似
<tenzu> ofan: 得看大夫愿不愿意说
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 主要是感覺和18太近了
<ofan> tenzu: 貌似说了算违规
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 18难产，因为新玩意太多。
<tenzu> ofan: 某些社区医院的老大夫不讲究这些
<ofan> 听妇产科医生的孩子说的
<ofan> tenzu: 哦这样
<tenzu> ofan: 大医院或者正规诊疗机构应该都不说，因为有龟腚
<ofan> tenzu: 是啊
<ofan> 不过现在还是光棍多
<tenzu> 你说的是女光棍吧
<ofan> tenzu: 现在还是男的多
<gfrog_away> tenzu: ofan 隐晦点问医生都能说吧。
<gfrog_away> tenzu: ofan 不是有那个问该买蓝衣服还是粉衣服的段子么。。
<ofan> 我是说，规定不让说也没用
<tenzu> 所以还是看医生是否愿意了
<ofan> 我这一代好悲剧
<gfrog_away> ofan: 乃肿么杯具了？
<tenzu> 当时医生说的也好隐晦，“准备钱（买房买车）吧”
<ofan> gfrog_away: 毕业没分配了，高考人最多，二代出现，女的少男的多，房价长得最快
<gfrog_away> ofan: 乃都留学了，还说这些干嘛。
<tenzu> ofan: 80后不都是这样么
<gfrog_away> ofan: 到时候别回来就是了
<imtxc> tenzu: 教授8几的
<gfrog_away> tenzu: lol
<ofan> gfrog_away: 不容易的
<gfrog_away> ofan: 找个白妹
<tenzu> imtxc: 80，你信么？
<imtxc> tenzu: 不信
<imtxc> tenzu: 85?
<tenzu> imtxc: 为毛不信？
<ofan> gfrog_away: 找白妹机率比留下还小
<tenzu> gfrog_away: 鬼妹看不上他
<tenzu> 的尺寸
<gfrog_away> ofan: 找个黑妹
<imtxc> tenzu: 因为你丫不是去年毕业的么
<gfrog_away> tenzu: 真直接，lol
<ofan> 鬼妹只看上了我的尺寸
<gfrog_away> ofan: 乃长的很高？
<tenzu> imtxc: 去年入职，前年拿学位
<ofan> gfrog_away: 不算高
<ofan> 180
<gfrog_away> ofan: 那肿么会看上乃的尺寸？
<tenzu> ofan: 拿一定是中指尺寸不错
<gfrog_away> tenzu: 叫兽乃也phD啊
<ofan> tenzu: 中指可以
<tenzu> gfrog_away: 你不觉得主席很关照我这样的小白么？
<ofan> 每次出手势老外都惊呼
<gfrog_away> ofan: 惊呼乃为神马伸出大拇指？ lol
<gfrog_away> tenzu: 啧啧。
<tenzu> ofan: 惊呼cute？
<lucky_> ofan: 说的太对了
<ofan> gfrog_away: tenzu  ╭∩╮（￣▽￣）╭∩╮
<ofan> lucky_: 对啥
<lucky_> iwii: 你们经常说些我听不懂的
<lucky_> ofan: 就不该理那样的男人
<gfrog_away> ofan: Cute!
<ofan> lucky_: 哪样
<lucky_> ofan: 你属于前者还是后者
<tenzu> gfrog_away: 老外你好
<gfrog_away> tenzu: 叫兽乃好
<ofan> lucky_: 目前属于前者
<lucky_> ofan: 你刚刚不是问我怎么看的吗
<lucky_> ofan: 那你又
<ofan> 只有约炮的时候是后者
<lucky_> ofan: 你有女朋友吗
<iwii> lucky_: 那就是你不需要懂的内容
<SB`> lucky_: 我没有
<lucky_> iwii: 那怎么好意思
<tenzu> 杀伤力好强的问题
<iMadper|Working> tenzu: lol~
<ofan> lucky_: 有
<lucky_> ofan: 或者说你有真心喜欢的人
<ofan> lucky_: 没..
<tenzu> 这个回答更有杀伤力
<tenzu> iMadper|Working: 笑神马
<ofan> lucky_: 年龄大了就没啥真心喜欢的了
<ofan> 喜欢的都是高中初中的
<lucky_> ofan: 那你还问我怎么看干嘛
<ofan> 往后都是约炮
<tenzu> ofan: 一掷千金求真爱
<ofan> lucky_: 问问女人的观点
<SB`> lucky_: 你多大了
<ofan> tenzu: 没有千金
<lucky_> SB`: 21
<SB`> lucky_: 真好
 * tenzu 似乎看出了些什么
 * SJD|WORKing 一帮傻蛋
<lucky_> ofan: 你多大
 * SJD|WORKing 有30以上的已婚男士不
<ofan> lucky_: 不小了，赶紧找人嫁了吧
<ofan> tenzu: 叫你
<SB`> lucky_: 跟我
<ofan> SJD|WORKing: 这里都是已婚男士
<ofan> 孩子都会打酱油了
<SJD|WORKing> ofan: 你娃娃多大了，男娃女娃
<tenzu> ofan: 应该叫主席啊，神啊的
<ofan> SJD|WORKing: 我没娃
<ofan> 未婚的占少数
<SJD|WORKing> ofan: 那你还说孩子都会打酱油了
<ofan> SJD|WORKing: 我又没说我
<ofan> ee的娃都会泡妞了
<iwii> lucky_: 这里都是约炮的
 * lucky_ 一群没感情的动物
<SJD|WORKing> lucky_: 感情多少钱一斤
<iwii> lucky_: 这里很危险，等你升级到可以打BOSS了再来，最好隐身
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 我今天躲家里呢...
<iMadper|Working> SJD|WORKing: 你是 sjd_zuse?
<tenzu> ofan: 神之子已经订娃娃亲了吧
<SJD|WORKing> iMadper|Working: nod
<ofan> lucky_: 所以趁你还有感情就赶紧找
<imtxc> lucky_: 谁说没感情了
<iMadper|Working> SJD|WORKing: ... 最好, 别跟这里常来的人重名.
<imtxc> lucky_: 我不是一直喜欢你么
<ofan> tenzu: 额
<iMadper|Working> `address SJD|WORKing
<imtxc> lucky_: 你连照片都不给我看
<^k^> SJD|WORKing: SJD|WORKing root 北京市电信通(酒仙桥数据中心)
<adam8157> tenzu: 妹子在哪
<iMadper|Working> SJD|WORKing: ... nod.. no...
<imtxc> `address adam8157
<sjd_zeus> O(∩_∩)O哈哈~
<ofan> 人老了就不好找感情了
<iMadper|Working> sjd_zeus: 我给看成no了...
<lucky_> imtxc: 你都不认识我
<imtxc> lucky_: ....
<adam8157> lucky_: 再说你?
<adam8157> lucky_: 在说你?
<sjd_zeus> `address iMadper|Working
<lucky_> ad
<lucky_> az
<imtxc> adam8157: 是的，豪基荡
<^k^> iMadper|Working: iMadper|Working user nat
<tenzu> iMadper|Working: 人家点头了啊，小谢
 * iMadper|Working 年轻的时候喜欢一个妹子, 那都是一喜欢就好几年, 一辈子都不忘的... 长大了, 就考虑的越来越多... 
<iMadper|Working> ten
<iMadper|Working> tenzu: 看成no了
<ofan> iMadper|Working: +1
<lucky_> adam8157: 说我什么
<adam8157> lucky_: 说妹子
<tenzu> adam8157: 阿当君你太不矜持了
<adam8157> tenzu: 是么?
<adam8157> tenzu: 我以为又来新妹子了
<adam8157> tenzu: 黄子呢?
<lucky_> ofan: 自己没实力，只能吸引到屌丝男
<tenzu> adam8157: 黄子还在女王肚子里
<ofan> adam8157: lucky_ 是妹子
<iwii> lucky_: 初恋是最伤人的，慎重啊
<sjd_zeus> 没初恋哪来的黄昏恋呀
<lucky_> iwii: 早被伤过了
<adam8157> lucky_: 你是新人你不知道, 这个频道的规矩是进来必须自曝的
<tenzu> adam8157: 你每天默默盯别人TL，是何居心？
<adam8157> tenzu: 关注黄子
<ofan> lucky_: 多吃木瓜
<ofan> 增强硬实力
<tenzu> ofan: 不是说练瑜伽么
<lucky|working> ofan: 所以说来和你们混啊
<tenzu> 然后变成了女汉子？
<ofan> lucky|working: 啥意思，你来找对象的？
<lucky|working> ofan: 学编程啊
<tenzu> 这个阿当…
<ofan> lucky|working: 建议找到对象再学
<ofan> tenzu: 瑜伽效果好？
<ofan> 据说可以提臀
<tenzu> ofan: 我们说的是增加两个不同方面的硬实力，嗯嗯
<ofan> tenzu: 明白了
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 能否为扫描易增加一个分辨率方案 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445052 说实话，扫描易确实是一款方便易用的扫描软件。不过总感觉美中不足。默认的分辨率方案为150，300，600，1200，2400。我经常扫描文稿，150的分辨率有点低，300的分辨率有点高，要是能增加一
<^k^> 个200的分辨率就好了。 我查看了扫描易的安装包安装的文件记录，并没有任何 …
<ofan> tenzu: 不愧是教授
<tenzu> 被逼无奈看甄嬛
<lucky|working> ofan: 想找个真心喜欢我的高富帅不容易啊
<ofan> ....
<tenzu> lucky|working: 高帅富会真心喜欢一个妹子？
<lucky|working> ofan: 周围都是一群屌丝
<lucky|working> ofan: 更何况我还没毕业
<tenzu> 找潜力股更靠谱
<lucky|working> tenzu: 你觉得白富美会真心喜欢一个屌丝吗？
<ofan> lucky|working: 吊丝不需要白富美喜欢
<ofan> 只求拥有
<tenzu> lucky|working: 白富美最终会喜欢一个人，高帅富不一定
<lucky|working> tenzu: 潜力股...我可没那眼力
<jiero> splot 迟到 2年了，终于要发布了哈
<tenzu> jiero: yo
<jiero> tenzu: 呃。告负帅？
<tenzu> jiero: 那是国足
<jiero> nyfair: 高富帅，有日本妹妹看上你了没。
<nyfair> 高富帅们好
<ofan> lucky|working: 潜力股不是看出来的
<jiero> tenzu: 腾腾
<lucky|working> ofan: 那是你的观点
<ofan> lucky|working: nyfair 也是妹子，你们可以交流一下
<lucky|working> ofan: 那是怎么知道的
<lucky|working> nyfair: hi
<nyfair> lucky|working: heya
<tenzu> 潜力股是赌出来的
<ofan> lucky|working: tenzu 不愧是教授
<tenzu> 几日没来，冒出好多妹子
<lucky|working> ofan: 那我怎么才能知道是不是潜力股
<nyfair> 教主吉言
<jiero> tenzu: 妹子识别不容易啊
<ofan> lucky|working: 请 tenzu 教授来解答
<lucky|working> nyfair: 你是做什么的
<hlps> jiero: 如何识别？
<ofan> jiero: 你连男女都分不清。。
<lucky|working> tenzu: 我可不擅长赌
<nyfair> lucky|working: 投行顾问
<ofan> 白活那么些年了..
<jiero> ofan: 你说对了。。。
<lucky|working> nyfair: 和it有关吗？
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-48-generic #74-Ubuntu SMP Thu Jun 6 19:45:16 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS ruby 2.1.0dev (2013-06-27 trunk 41681) [i686-linux] 
<nyfair> lucky|working: 基本没关联
<jiero> ofan: 对我来说男的和女的没啥太大区别
<ofan> jiero: 所以你也性别不明
<jiero> ofan: 。。。
<hlps> 聊天中如何区别
 * iMadper|Working 
<iwii> jiero: 拜裸姐
 * iMadper|Working 不许欺负裸姐. 
<jiero> 。。。
<lucky|working> nyfair: 终于找到一位不是搞it的了
<nyfair> iMadper|Working: 钓的一手好鱼
<tenzu> ofan:  lucky|working 我这辈子没机会赌了
<jiero> lol
<ofan> lucky|working: 你是搞啥了
<iMadper|Working> lucky|working: 别逗了, nyfair 写程序比我强多了.
<ofan> tenzu: 有击回的
<iMadper|Working> nyfair: 啥钓鱼?
<ofan> tenzu: 有机会的
<lucky|working> iMadper|Working: 晴天霹雳
<tenzu> ofan: 不搞基
<ofan> tenzu: 前几天看到个教授找学生的
<jiero> lucky|working: 不过据说 nyfair 确实不是搞it的，只是想要写程序
<lucky|working> ofan: 工程造价
<hlps> ofan: 这个会少嘛？
<nyfair> iMadper|Working: 那是工作要写脚本，没办法
<tenzu> 包子
<ofan> hlps: 啥会少
<iMadper|Working> nyfair: 你不是还会qt吗?
<ofan> lucky|working: 哦 不了解
<zmcbb30> tenzu: 腾猪哥
<tenzu> zmcbb30: 你怎么来了
<nyfair> iMadper|Working: qt肯定不会，只是会用到qt写的程序而已
<iMadper|Working> zmcbb30: 包子叔.
<zmcbb30> tenzu: 我怎么不来 ？
<iMadper|Working> nyfair: ... ... 我记错了?
<zmcbb30> 。。。。。
<tenzu> zmcbb30: 平时不见你来
<zmcbb30> tenzu: 现在不是平时 ？
<lucky|working> ofan: 通俗地说我是搞建筑的
<jiero> adobe photoshop cs 3 帮助文件 555页。
<tenzu> zmcbb30: 现在是，我错了
<ofan> lucky|working: 哦 也不了解
<iwii> lucky|working: 搞房地产啊
<ofan> 我弟弟学建筑的
<zmcbb30> tenzu: 宾得K-30怎么样 ？
<lucky|working> ofan: 那你还不了解
<jiero> ofan: 你有弟弟。
<ofan> 不过估计快毕业了
<ofan> 建筑学5年
<tenzu> zmcbb30: 没概念，只听说过三公主
<lucky|working> iwii: 没钱能搞啥房地产
<jiero> ofan: 你弟弟都毕业了。你多大
<zmcbb30> 。。。。
<ofan> jiero: 跟我多大有毛关系
<tenzu> zmcbb30: 你已经败家到如此地步了？
<lucky|working> ofan: 什么学校
<ofan> jiero: 不是亲弟
<zmcbb30> tenzu: 怎么败家 ？
<jiero> ofan: 哦
<zmcbb30> im
<jiero> zmcbb30: 难道你要去当摄影师，卖照片赚钱？
<ofan> lucky|working: 谁？
<zmcbb30> iMadper|Working: 怎么都在working ？
<tenzu> zmcbb30: 什么什么穷三代的
<iMadper|Working> zmcbb30: 恩, 写java.
<jiero> zmcbb30: 表面功夫
<zmcbb30> jiero: 我可没那水平哦
<jiero> tenzu: 那是镜头哦。镜头比机身贵的
<imtxc> lucky|working: 你到底是不是妹子。。。 我就要确定着一个问题
<hlps> 穷n代
<zmcbb30> iMadper|Working: 你们都是高手啊
<lucky|working> ofan: 你弟弟
<lucky|working> imtxc: 不是
<ofan> lucky|working: 二本
<tenzu> jiero: 他看的机身肯定不便宜
<imtxc> lucky|working: 哦
<zmcbb30> tenzu: 我是套机镜头玩玩
<ofan> lucky|working: 在山东
<jiero> 什么是 宾得k-30
<iMadper|Working> zmcbb30: 我不吃呀
<ofan> lucky|working: 你有兴趣？不过估计他已经有女友了
<iMadper|Working> zmcbb30: 我不是呀...
<jiero> ofan: 建筑的是 5+2 白+黑的干不是。
<tenzu> zmcbb30: 好歹收个二手人像吧
<ofan> lucky|working: 你可以找 iMadper|Working ，他是高帅富
<imtxc> lucky|working: 这有什么需要隐瞒的么
<ofan> 有北京户口
<zmcbb30> tenzu: 我不懂的
<ofan> 3环内两套房
<jiero> ofan: 。。。
<zmcbb30> tenzu: 全自动dc还没全懂
<jiero> zmcbb30: 其实全自动DC没什么要搞懂的
<zmcbb30> jiero: 我也觉得是
<jiero> zmcbb30: 每个模式都用用
<jiero> zmcbb30: 但都不能设置
<jiero> 结果最后都是全自动了
<ofan> 都是高帅富
<nyfair> iMadper|Working: 叔叔今年多大了？
<tenzu> zmcbb30: A档就行，整那么专业干啥
<iMadper|Working> nyfair: 我?
<jiero> nyfair: 不是比你小5岁么
<iMadper|Working> nyfair: 我很小的吧... 我才22
<nyfair> 。。。泪奔
<ofan> nyfair: 你多大了
<ofan> 有C没
<tenzu> iMadper|Working: 你22？不像
<zmcbb30> tenzu: 夫人说要 ， 没办法
<jiero> tenzu: 你看他像多大？
<tenzu> zmcbb30: 那就买吧，没啥说的了
 * jiero 准备着 18
<tenzu> jiero: 32吧
<zmcbb30> iMadper|Working: 少来 ， 起码32了你
<jiero> tenzu: 。。。
<zmcbb30> tenzu: 握手
<jiero> iMadper|Working: 。。。你竟然变 32了。
<tenzu> zmcbb30: 必须握手
<nyfair> ofan: 17
<jiero> nyfair: 。。。小鬼
<ofan> nyfair: 27吧
<iMadper|Working> ..........................................................
<SB`> 我40了 大家叫我哥
<jiero> SB`: 大爷
<palomino|working>  .....
<SB`> 明年叫我爷
<tenzu> 笑死了
<hlps> SB`: 大叔
<jiero> zmcbb30: 你的DC能转光圈吗？
<ofan> 看片去
<ofan> 夜深人静看什么片好
<tenzu> ofan: 喜剧
<ofan> tenzu: 故地艾迪儿
<jiero> ofan: 玩恐怖游戏
<hlps> 看恐怖片
<zmcbb30> jiero: DC ？手动 ？
<jiero> zmcbb30: 光圈能改么
<iwii> ofan: 你那里几点了？
<tenzu> 可以放肆的大笑，别人还不敢上门找麻烦
<jiero> zmcbb30: 能改光圈的DC，没有必要一定要单反
<ofan> iwii: 凌晨3点
<iwii> ...
<jiero> ofan: 睡觉
<zmcbb30> jiero: 可以手动设定光圈
<ofan> jiero: 一边去
<iwii> ofan: 身体真好
<ofan> 下午睡过了
<jiero> ofan: 去骚扰周围的妹子
<SB`> hlps: 你是妹子吧:)妹子都喜欢大叔
<hlps> SB`: 额，来一起看片
<ofan> google reader正式下线
<iwii> ofan: 在国外真好，可以卖vps vpn
<tenzu> ofan: 终于不能用了
<tenzu> zmcbb30: 买个便宜的canon或者nikon吧，宾得有些小众
<zmcbb30> tenzu: 不喜欢CN
<jiero> tenzu zmcbb30 看着说，前一段时间总是有降价，怎么拖到现在买。。。
<hlps> SB`: male
<ofan> http://www.douban.com/group/478986/
<kves> ofan ... ⇪ 抵制大叔之兄弟联合会小组
<tenzu> zmcbb30: nikon也不错啊
<jiero> 另外，我还看了一个词叫做微单，似乎也行
<tenzu> zmcbb30: 18-70的套头很好用
<zmcbb30> tenzu: 也不太喜欢
<tenzu> jiero: 微单没意思，小孩玩具级别的
<ofan> 13.6.20更新 组长的女朋友又被一个大她七岁的家伙抢走了，所以对于真爱这事儿到底存不存在，组长也不知道，你们随便八卦吧
<tenzu> zmcbb30: 你是被人带坏了吧
<zmcbb30> tenzu:  http://detail.zol.com.cn/digital_camera/index330509.shtml这个便宜
<^k^> zmcbb30 ... ⇪ 【宾得K-30 18-55mm AL，50-200mm】报价_参数_图片_论坛_Pentax K-30（18-55mm AL，50-200mm）宾得数码相机报价-ZOL中关村在线
<lucky|working> iMadper|Working: 你九几年的
<iMadper|Working> lucky|working: 91.
<hlps> 坚持多长时间是真爱？
<palomino|working> lol ofan
<ofan> palomino|working: 大叔
<tenzu> 一打开链接，limechat死掉了
<zmcbb30> tenzu:  http://detail.zol.com.cn/digital_camera/index330509.shtml这个便宜
<lucky|working> ofan: 我想问他什么学校要上五年
<ofan> lucky|working: 学建筑
<lucky|working> iMadper|Working: 比我大两岁
<ofan> 学医也5年至少
<hlps> lucky|working: 刚才有人在说建筑的学5年？
<iMadper|Working> lucky|working: http://c.learncodethehardway.org/book/
<hlps> 学医》5年倒是知道
<tenzu> zmcbb30: 你夫人想要，那就买了吧，没啥商量的
<lucky|working> ofan: 我知道啊，建筑以前是五年，早就改革了
<^k^> iMadper|Working ⇪ t: Learn C The Hard Way
<iMadper|Working> ofan: 学医, 其实必须8年... 因为, 不是博士没人要...
<hlps> iMadper|Working: 不信
<jiero> iMadper|Working: 有关系的
<zmcbb30> tenzu: 玩相机穷三代啊
<ofan> lucky|working: 去韩国学一年
<^k^>  逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<hlps> iMadper|Working: 学医8年，护士都时博士
<tenzu> zmcbb30: 没那么夸张，别太专注器材就行
<jiero> iMadper|Working: 当随军医生
<iMadper|Working> hlps: 护理学院, 不是医学院. 不同的
<hlps> iMadper|Working: 哦
<jiero> zmcbb30: 好的三脚架一定要有哦
<ofan> lucky|working: 你喜不喜欢大叔
<tenzu> jiero: 你会让他万劫不复的
<jiero> zmcbb30: 结果6000就出来了
<lucky|working> ofan: 我说呢，不去也可以毕业的吧
<yunfan> gr终于关闭了
<lucky|working> ofan: 不喜欢
 * yunfan fuck you all
<lucky|working> nyfair: 你多大
<ofan> lucky|working: 可以应该，去可以拿两个学位
<hlps> yunfan: wo x
<yunfan> 30A ?
<ofan> yunfan: 你就不会说点别的了
<zmcbb30> jiero: 我有测量专用脚架
<SB`> zmcbb30: 你比非洲人黑
 * imtxc 清理出来了好多两年没有更新的 rss.....
<tenzu> zmcbb30: 独脚架更显身份
<zmcbb30> tenzu: 前几天看那个 ， 美国的 ， 手持稳定系统
<imtxc> 大家都搬到哪了 yunfan iMadper|Working ofan gfrog_away freeflyi1g
 * sjd_zeus 单反穷三代，Kindle富一生
<lucky|working> ofan: 你觉得大宝怎么样
<imtxc> sjd_zeus: kindle 看小说不错
<yunfan> imtxc: 暂时在用 ironreader 明天看看 digg的
<tenzu> zmcbb30: 手持太累了，拍夜景不靠谱
<sjd_zeus> imtxc: 主要还是看小说吧，专业书籍大多是PDF的，看起来不爽
<zmcbb30> tenzu: 我有八爪鱼
<tenzu> zmcbb30: 你赢了
<ofan> lucky|working: 什么怎么样，化妆品？
<tenzu> 大宝明天见
<imtxc> sjd_zeus: 以前的时候，在豆瓣买的书，可以直接推送到 kindle, 那才叫爽
<lucky|working> ofan: 大宝sod密
<sjd_zeus> 手持相机也没问题呀，架肩膀上，需要稍微练习一下
<sjd_zeus> imtxc: 现在不行了吧
<zmcbb30> tenzu: 大哥 ， 一个穷字是关键
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 很久不看rss
<ofan> lucky|working: 没用过
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 没时间看
 * gfrog_away 单反穷三代，Kindle富一生 
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 赞工作充实的人
 * lucky|working 如何寻求高富帅和如何辨认潜力股？
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 屎开
<imtxc> lucky|working: 你。。。。
<SB`> lucky|working: 像我这样
<sjd_zeus> lucky|working: 睡过就知道了
<gfrog_away> lucky|working: binding iMadper|Working 就行了
<yunfan> 得开始研究自己的rss挖掘工具了
<imtxc> lucky|working: 求照片啊，求
<lucky|working> ofan: 我感觉很不错唉
<jiero> lucky|working: 看上 ofan 了哈
<ofan> lucky|working: 要说润滑剂，我倒是可以推荐
<gfrog_away> lucky|working: 你是看到我们对ofan手指的讨论之后得出的这个结论么？
<SB`> lucky|working: 我比ofan强一分钟
<lucky|working> jiero: 那人妖
<tenzu> zmcbb30: 淘二手的，当面交易，看看外观和快门数就行，没啥难度
<pudge> ofan: 有樱桃味的润滑剂吗
<ofan> pudge: 不是给你喝的
<ofan> 外用
<imtxc> lucky|working: 快 msg 我
<tenzu> pudge: 草莓的比较常见
<hlps> ofan: 可以喝
<pudge> ofan: 废话,总会弄到嘴里的
<ofan> lucky|working: 他们这些就是吊丝类型的
 * gfrog_away 午夜话题怎么挪到下午了。
<imtxc> 又来了。。。。。
 * gfrog_away 捂脸退散
<hlps> 时差倒过来了
<lucky|working> ofan: 所以说愁死我了
<imtxc> 看起来 google reader 果然关不了啊
<ofan> lucky|working: 高帅富，No1，不会表现的很饥渴
 * jiero 以为是 ofan 快睡着了
<SB`> lucky|working: 我要你
<imtxc> 有自动恢复机制？
<lucky|working> ofan: 你跑题了
<yunfan> 你忘了google所有服务都有多个服务器
<gfrog_away> tenzu: 叫兽
<gfrog_away> tenzu: 昨天饼都暴雨木有？
<ofan> lucky|working: 你不是问怎么识别么
<pudge> tenzu: 草莓味的tt常见,润滑剂不常见把..
 * roylez_ (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez_ (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez_ (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez_ (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez_ (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<^k^> roylez_:. .., 别刷屏, 请勿Flood，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q23s
<jiero> ofan: 你个禽兽，一直都不饥渴，高富帅
<gfrog_away> roylez_: 尾席
<lucky|working> ofan: 是怎么识别潜力股
 * jiero 摸摸 roylez_
<tenzu> gfrog_away: 暴雨一小会儿，更多时间是中雨
<gfrog_away> palomino|working: 破马叔儿
<^k^> roylez_: .. .. ..
<ofan> lucky|working: 哦
<gfrog_away> tenzu: 快感谢帝都，把雨神吸引走了
<tenzu> roylez_: 主席万岁 ~\(≧▽≦)/~
<hlps> 今天木有下雨
<imtxc> roylez_: 万岁
<roylez_> tenzu: 求学生妹
<jiero> roylez_:  lucky|working
<ofan> lucky|working: 潜力股要分长线和短线
<gfrog_away> tenzu: 求学生妹
<hlps> ofan: 真专业
<tenzu> roylez_: 学生妹都放假回家了
<imtxc> tenzu: 求介绍phd御姐
<jiero> tenzu: 求学生学姐
<tenzu> imtxc: 女老师要么？
<ofan> lucky|working: 简单说每个都投资一点，然后看反应
<imtxc> tenzu: 更佳
<jiero> tenzu: 有些女孩子，直白直白。我很伤对方。
<lucky|working> ofan: 不能太长，我可没多少年青春了
<jiero> imtxc: 。你在北京啊
<SB`> lucky|working: 15 cm
<imtxc> jiero: 恩啊
<imtxc> jiero: 怎么了
<tenzu> imtxc: 你也不想想那些女老师为啥剩下了
<yunfan> tenzu: 女老师也不错 得是教文科的
<lucky|working> ofan: 你的意思是找备胎？
<hlps> lucky|working: gfs合适
<jiero> yunfan: 或者教美术的
<tenzu> jiero: 你直白么？
<imtxc> tenzu: 我知道啊，需求太强烈，你们都倒下了
<tenzu> imtxc: 擦
<yunfan> jiero: 美术的都黑木耳了吧
<ofan> lucky|working: 对
<jiero> tenzu: 我，不。
<imtxc> tenzu: 正和我意
<jiero> yunfan: 是吗？我不知道哈。
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 乃竟然惦记女博士。
<ofan> lucky|working: 要很多备胎
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 果然重口儿
<yunfan> jiero: 这个我也不好瞎说 得去试试才能下结论
<jiero> yunfan: 话说黑木耳是什么。我心理木耳是不好的东西。
<yunfan> jiero: 也对
<ofan> lucky|working: 看着不行就发好人卡
<tenzu> yunfan: 你就yy吧，文科女老师早就跟高帅富走了
<hlps> jiero: 话说木耳可以吃，是这个吗
<ofan> lucky|working: 绝对秒杀吊丝
<imtxc> lucky|working: 给我张卡
<jiero> tenzu: 嗯。跟着高富帅
<lucky|working> imtxc: 你这个坏蛋
<jiero> hlps: 木耳。。。给我我都不要
<tenzu> imtxc: 重口
<hlps> jiero: 你不要？
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 请教各位如何在双显卡的笔记本上安装ubuntu?! http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445055 不得不说一下，很久都没怎么来论坛了，只是时不时关注一下（2008年自ubuntu8.04以来，虽然是在12年才注册的论坛帐号），因为菜鸟，所以基本很少参与评论回复问题，对linux却有着一种独特的爱与
<^k^> 恨，爱着他的纯净（软件无广告，基本不会中毒等），却又有着一丝恨（虽 …
<jiero> hlps: 要木耳干嘛
<lucky|working> ofan: 还是跑题了
<jiero> gfrog_away: 我大概也可能惦记女博士。
<hlps> 莫yy了
<dispensable1> 。。
<tenzu> IRC打开方式不对了
<ofan> lucky|working: 你太笨了，我都讲的这么详细
<yunfan> tenzu: 那理科也成吧 最好是教生物的 可以搞搞角色扮演什么的
<lucky|working> ofan: 你应该教我怎么辨别哪些人值得投资
<sjd_zeus> 现在有漂亮的女博士？
<hlps> sjd_zeus: 这个可以有
<gfrog_away> jiero: 重口兔
<tenzu> yunfan: 扮演触手生物？
<ofan> lucky|working: 你不投资看不出来的
<jiero> sjd_zeus: 可能
<jiero> sjd_zeus: 漂亮的女硕士多
<yunfan> tenzu: 木有 扮演上生理卫生课
<ofan> lucky|working: 保持一定关系
<lucky|working> ofan: 那样有损本姑娘的声誉
<tenzu> 没电了，各位白白
<gfrog_away> tenzu: 叫兽这个channel都被乃带坏了
<pudge> jiero: 再漂亮也没用, 不是女人
<ofan> lucky|working: 投资不是让你直接上他
<jiero> pudge: 也是，男女都是一样的
<ofan> lucky|working: 做朋友啊 有损毛声誉
<hlps> jiero: 本质一样
<lucky|working> ofan: 太伤害屌丝了
<lucky|working> ofan: 你孩子是男女？
<jiero> hlps: 看你，我总是想到 hp lps 。。。打印。。。
<ofan> lucky|working: 算卦的说是男的
<imtxc> lucky|working: 来投资我吧
 * yunfan 不知道本频道罩杯最大的是多少
<hlps> jiero: 这个，莫非我要该nickname
<lucky|working> ofan: 还没生啊？
<ofan> lucky|working: 都没结婚
<sjd_zeus> G ,E.F?
<jiero> gfrog_away: 为什么重口？
<lucky|working> yunfan: 你怎么会好奇这个？
<sjd_zeus> 有G大调的吗
<ofan> 我还年轻好么
 * ofan 虽然心已老
<iMadper|Working> yunfan: b/c到头了
<lucky|working> ofan: 你多大
<ofan> lucky|working: 芳龄18
<hlps> ofan: 多大了
<ofan> 心理年龄30+
<lucky|working> iMadper|Working: 你凭什么这么说
<hlps> ofan: 挺好
<ofan> iMadper|Working: 你妹子多大的？
<lucky|working> ofan: 你还小孩子
<ofan> lucky|working: 小孩子就好了
<hlps> lucky|working: 估计TA熟了
<jiero> ofan: 你。。。骗人，你弟都24了。
<ofan> jiero: 谁说24了
<yunfan> lucky|working: 只是想想而已
<ofan> jiero: 我弟是神童，你懂毛
<jiero> ofan: 。
<yunfan> iMadper|Working: 我觉得顶多就b了 c以上早就被人拿下了
<jiero> ofan: 神童
<hlps> yunfan: c刚刚好
<lucky|working> yunfan: 放屁
<iMadper|Working> yunfan: 不能同意你更多.
<ofan> lucky|working: 看来你是C+
<yunfan> lucky|working: 放屁也好 放别的也好 总掩盖不了事实
<jiero> b ? c?
<jiero> 。。。
<ofan> C不算大其实
<yunfan> hlps: 比手稍微大点好 :]
<jiero> 什么？
<lucky|working> yunfan: 人家还愁嫁呢
<hlps> yunfan: 那不是A+
 * iMadper|Working 有意思吗....
<iwii> 越大说明搞的越多
<yunfan> lucky|working: 这不正是因为咪咪太小的缘故？
<ofan> 不过光胸大不行
<ofan> lucky|working: 你多高
 * yunfan 伪娘A-
<lucky|working> iMadper|Working: 貌似上学很早，跳级了？
<yunfan> iwii: 你好有经验
<hlps> A B C D ... ...
<iMadper|Working> lucky|working: 没. 正常.
<lucky|working> ofan: 173
<jarod_ch_> 这种东西看体型和升高的　b以下基本没手感
<ofan> lucky|working: 那确实有点困难
<lucky|working> iMadper|Working: 原来首都的人都上学那么早
<yunfan> 想到个名词 腰臀比
<ofan> lucky|working: 你得找185以上的
<hlps> jarod_ch_: cèµ·æ­¥
<lucky|working> ofan: 那是穿鞋子
<jarod_ch_> 大的基本上下垂状，那种c的如果体型好　是很坚挺的奶子
<yunfan> 不过我上次租房那个二房东 那么胖都有面首
<ofan> lucky|working: 否则只能找170以下的
<ofan> lucky|working: 不穿鞋多少
<lucky|working> ofan:光脚的话170吧
 * imtxc 擦哦，今天什么话题
<yunfan> jarod_ch_: 阁下似乎阅历甚多 有什么道道给我们划拉下不？
<hlps> 真个跟身高有关系？！
<ofan> 170，C+？
<ofan> lucky|working: 你丫要求太高了
<imtxc> lucky|working: 170 C+ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!?
<jarod_ch_> 其实你们不是觉得还是松紧程度比较重要么？
<imtxc> lucky|working: 女神？
 * yunfan 先写完代码再来讨论咪咪
<ofan> lucky|working: 怪不得说周围都是吊丝
<hlps> 170 C++如何？
<hlps> yunfan: 想歪了
<imtxc> lucky|working: 我去，这个形象估计看很多人都是吊丝吧
<jiero> imtxc: 你很矮的说。
<imtxc> jiero: 我150
<ofan> lucky|working: 体重？
<yunfan> iMadper|Working: 我再要不讨论咪咪 家里人就要怀疑我是gay了
<hlps> 150 B+是否可以了
<jiero> yunfan: 。。。
<imtxc> jiero: 体重和身高都是150
<ofan> hlps: 太矮
<lucky|working> ofan: 这个不太好意思说
<iMadper|Working> yunfan: ...... 我都很少讨论这个吧? 我对这个的大小没啥要求, 太小可以接受, 太大不能接受.
<ofan> lucky|working: 120有没有
<jarod_ch_> 身高太矮的话　做起来很别扭的　
 * iMadper|Working 我站着, 178, 躺下, 178.
<jarod_ch_> 体位很奇怪
<jiero> iMadper|Working: 躺下你还是178？
<yunfan> iMadper|Working: 你泡过妞 不证自明嘛  我这么大年纪了都没泡妞 估计家里人早在心里怀疑了
<ofan> iMadper|Working: 裸高？
<yunfan> 好在我满脸大胡子
<iMadper|Working> ofan: 恩.
<lucky|working> yunfan: 你还没结婚？
<jiero> yunfan: 。。。
<ofan> iMadper|Working: 还可以
<iMadper|Working> yunfan: 你这年纪, 可以找一个了
<hlps> yunfan: 多大
 * jiero 比yunfan还大
<yunfan> iMadper|Working: 不捉急
<yunfan> hlps: 18cm?
<lucky|working> yunfan: 实际130+
<hlps> yunfan: 哦耶，身高
<jarod_ch_> 鬼扯　那是马的长度　18cm？
<yunfan> 174
<yunfan> 穿鞋
<imtxc> lucky|working: 快来真相啊
 * pudge 安卓skype终于更新了,好用多了
<ofan> lucky|working: 130+?
<jiero> skype 。。
<hlps> 求真相
 * yunfan 网络只可征炮友 征婚就算了
<ofan> 跟我差不多重我擦
 * adam8157 Google Reader is dead, finally.
<jiero> skype 和微软的 live messenger 都是页面变化的负面例子。
<jiero> yunfan: 征婚可以啊，去微波
<jiero> yunfan: 去qq
<lucky|working> ofan:你多高
<imtxc> .....
<freeflyi1g> iMadper|Working: 内存最近降价了没
<ofan> lucky|working: 180
<ofan> 裸高
<jiero> ofan: 教授大概是这里最高的了
<ofan> jiero: 多高
<jiero> ofan: 不知道。我猜187
<ofan> 我擦
<yunfan> jiero: 微波不靠谱 名字已经说明一切了
<lucky|working> jiero: skype也是微软的啊
<SB`> 小弟150
<yunfan> 其实我身高130
<lucky|working> pudge: skype给我我加你
<SB`> yunfan: 小弟150mm
<yunfan> 从小马戏团兼职
<lucky|working> ofan: 多重
<yunfan> SB`: 你高了点 我们团长不会要你的
<jarod_ch_> 可以在冰与火之歌　里面那那个小矮人了
<imtxc> yunfan: 我140可以么
<ofan> lucky|working: 忘了，135-140
<yunfan> imtxc: 得去求情才可以
<SB`> yunfan: 180cm
<jiero> 。。。
<lucky|working> ofan: 那瘦了吧？
<jiero> ofan: 你在你们那里不算矮的？我在院子里倒数第一，179cm+
<ofan> lucky|working: 瘦了
<iMadper|Working> freeflyi1g: 没怎么降
<pudge> lucky|working: 不是有微信了么,skype我只工作用...
<ofan> jiero: 算矮的
<ofan> 高中一堆180+的
<hlps> 你们很xian啊
 * imtxc .... 怎么又来了。。。
<adam8157> imtxc: 我家我算矮的
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> 。。。
<imtxc> .....
<yunfan> adam8157: 你有举重的潜力
<jiero> adam8157: 帮忙ban了imtxc
<lucky|working> pudge: 你什么工作来着？
<iMadper|Working> imtxc: 我在哪儿都算矮的, 除了在 hamo面前.
<imtxc> 算了。。。
<jiero> .
<yunfan> iMadper|Working: 人家蛤嫫那是蹲着的
<iMadper|Working> yunfan: 那叫趴着
<adam8157> yunfan: 我家都是大块头, 我算苗条的
<jiero> adam8157: 。。。胶东大汉
 * iMadper|Working 德州大汉和德州扒鸡不能不说的时
<imtxc> adam8157: 乃肥来啦？
<lucky|working> imtxc: 你多高
<adam8157> imtxc: 忙里偷闲
<ofan> http://www.douban.com/photos/photo/1977203388/#image
<^k^> ofan ... ⇪ 布鲁斯的相册-蜘蛛侠，来自乌克兰
<ofan> 卧曹 太牛逼了
<lucky|working> "=_=
<freeflyi1g> 尼玛国内这些mirror,都把12.04 server iso干掉了
<ofan> http://www.douban.com/photos/photo/1977203550/#image
<^k^> ofan ... ⇪ 布鲁斯的相册-蜘蛛侠，来自乌克兰
<imtxc> jiero: 你丫戴帽子干嘛
<freeflyi1g> happyaron: 知道 cn.archive.ubuntu.com是谁家的吗
 * yunfan 还有德州仪器  cc iMadper|Working
<imtxc> test
<imtxc> ^k^: test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  16:04 
<^k^> imtxc, 这仅仅是一个测试。  16:04 
<lucky|working> iMadper|Working: preface让我先读LPTHW
<iMadper|Working> ofan: 苏联是战斗国家.
<iMadper|Working> ofan: 战斗民族
<iMadper|Working> lucky|working: 不用管, 直接开始做练习, 一天10个.
<lucky|working> iMadper|Working: 你确定你学c之前不会其他语言？
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 每天拜一次壕基铛
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 乃的股票账户哪开的？佣金多少？
<iMadper|Working> lucky|working: 是的. c是我的第一门编程语言.
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 招商证券, 千八
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 千八？ 开玩笑吧？
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 万八
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 擦，吓我
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 写错了
<SB`> iMadper|Working: 哪里有练习
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 丫直接给千八还是你谈的？
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 写错了
<lucky|working> iMadper|Working: 你为什么从c开始
<iMadper|Working> lucky|working: 没有理由.
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 股市低迷的时候很容易万八万六
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 例如现在？
<adam8157> gfrog_away: .
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 我想再去开个户
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 要入市了？
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 再去?
<ofan> 这个时间炒股.. 不是一般的壕
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 不是要
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 嗯，开个深市
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 才看到“再”
<iMadper|Working> iwii: 你试试看 gem install kerberos   看看行不行?
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 你之前没开深市???
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 再开只能开深市，沪市只有一次机会
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 迁
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 为毛迁？
<iwii> iMadper|Working: o
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 我那个用的好好的呢
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 我从西安转到四川, 又从四川转到北京
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 帅胡须
<iwii> Building native extensions.  This could take a while...
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 壕那么早就炒股了啊
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 我讨厌维护多个账户, 必须消了转
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 乖
<imtxc> adam8157: 上学就炒股了啊
<iwii> ruby_kerberos.c:126:31: 错误： ‘struct RHash’没有名为‘tbl’的成员
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 不让消就威胁投诉证监会, 立马变乖
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 啧啧
<iMadper|Working> iwii: 恩, 看来不是我的问题...
<iwii> iMadper|Working: 这个gem估计很久没维护了。。。
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 消毛儿？ 可以直接前一啊
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 迁移
<iMadper|Working> iw
<adam8157> imtxc: gfrog_away 大学练手的
<iMadper|Working> iwii: 恩, 我转用 krb5-auth了
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 不同证券公司
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 那也能迁移
<huntxu> adam8157: 你那100k的資金叫做練手啊。。。
<iwii> iMadper|Working: o
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 消证券公司的 不是消证券市场的...
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 不然销户难道乃要先卖光股票嘛？
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 。。。
<adam8157> huntxu: 头好几年只玩两万块
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 不用啊
<iwii> gfrog_away: 余额宝也是有风险的
<gfrog_away> iwii: 余额宝是啥？
<huntxu> adam8157: 現在一天上下就兩萬了
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 壕基铛是大土壕
<iwii> gfrog_away: 用支付宝自动买基金的。。
<gfrog_away> iwii: 余额宝是啥？
<yunfan> huntxu: 你本金好高啊
 * adam8157 忙, 不扯淡了
 * yunfan 我一秒钟几十万上下 会跟你们在这里扯淡？
<iwii> yunfan: 牛
<iwii>  转出 | 管理 | 历史累计收益： 0.76 元 [?]
<iwii> gfrog_away: 存500进去，工作日 每天0.1元
<imtxc> iwii: 不够麻烦的
<yunfan> 折腾人 你的时间就不值钱？
<iwii> imtxc: 操作麻烦？
<imtxc> iwii: 一天0.1元啊 有什么用
<huntxu> yunfan: 那是蛋蛋
<iwii> imtxc: 基金本来就少
<yunfan> huntxu: 你这么清楚 估计你一秒钟也有十几万上下
<huntxu> gfrog_away: iproute2的nexthop參數是啥意思》
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 我没细研究过iproute2啊少年
<imtxc> iwii: 本钱太少的缘故
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 我猜跟via一样
<iwii> imtxc: 你才发现啊。。。
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 不是才問你。。。
<hlps> huntxu: 故名思意 下一跳
<huntxu> gfrog_away: via和nexthop能一起用的
<huntxu> hlps: 顧名思義，2個錯別字
<gfrog_away> huntxu: INFO_SPEC := NH OPTIONS FLAGS [ nexthop NH ] ...
<gfrog_away> huntxu: NH := [ via ADDRESS ] [ dev STRING ] [ weight NUMBER ] NHFLAGS
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 从man里看nexthop指的是NH那一坨
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 我就是看到這裏不明白的啊親。。。
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 所以只写via没有nexthop的话大概是ip route接受省略
<iwii> imtxc: 感觉和定期差不多利息。  可以按毫秒转入转出，定期存款就不行。
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 或者是递归查询？ 不太像
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 不懂
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 乃有环境不？ 在一个命令里同时写一个via 一个nexthop via
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 不是，展開是ip route NODE_SPEC NH OPTIONS FLAGS [ nexthop NH ]
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 所以是via xxx nexthop via xxx nexthop via xxx 這樣的
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 嗯。
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 有環境我就動手試了啊。。。
<gfrog_away> huntxu: @_@
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 那就猜喽。要么是递归查询，要么是多路径
<gfrog_away> huntxu: http://www.policyrouting.org/iproute2.doc.html#ss9.5.1
<^k^> gfrog_away ⇪ t: IPROUTE2 Utility Suite Documentation
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 感覺呢，多路徑可能性大點
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 看example，是多路径
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 這是1去不了就走2麽？
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 后面有weight啊，指定权重的。
<gfrog_away> huntxu: iproute2目测没链路探测的能力
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 我看到那個例子沒有weight
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 默認是50-50吧
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 没有啦，我说man里。
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 嗯，默认是均分。
<huntxu> gfrog_away: http://lartc.org/howto/lartc.rpdb.multiple-links.html
<^k^> huntxu ⇪ t: Routing for multiple uplinks/providers
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 怪自己沒注意看 lol
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 其实我当年也用过这命令，都忘了。
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 下面的例子用了的 >.<
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 這種多路徑的，如果兩個網卡不同地址，出去是由內核決定的話，那內核會改它麽？然後進來交給程序前再改回來？
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 神马不同地址？
<yunfan> imtxc: inoreader可以评论 不错
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 不同的ip地址啊
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 路由会涉及ip报文的地址嘛？ lol
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 改地址只是NAT干的事哦
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 額，突然明白了 >.<
<iwii> upnp 改地址不
<gfrog_away> iwii: 你得先知道upnp是个神马玩意
<iwii> gfrog_away: 我哪里搞得清楚啊
<gfrog_away> iwii: 怎么会搞不清
<iwii> gfrog_away: 还有DMZ， 我都晕了
<gfrog_away> iwii: DMZ是啥？
<iwii> gfrog_away: dmz 就是所有端口在没有匹配 nat upnp 时，指向的内网ip
<iwii> gfrog_away: 估计 dmz upnp 都是改地址的
<gfrog_away> iwii: bingo，那DMZ到底干了点啥？
<iwii> gfrog_away: 我猜测的，具体还没仔细google
<gfrog_away> huntxu: Stevens的书真的相当cool的，可惜这哥们不好好活着，非tmd要去开飞机
<maplebeats> 操了，下午睡多了
<iwii> gfrog_away: 牛人都有怪癖
<imtxc> maplebeats: 我看懂了
<maplebeats> imtxc: 乖
<Stifler> ..........
<imtxc> 下载了 5 次 texlive2013 的 iso， 五次 md5 都不一样是什么水平
<lqi> 人品太好了？
<iwii> imtxc: 中毒了？
<imtxc> iwii: 没有吧
<Stifler> 牛
<tryit> imtxc, 不折腾板子了？
<imtxc> tryit: 折腾啊，还在研究 openocd...
<tryit> imtxc, 有啥收获
<imtxc> 打算弄简历来着， texlive 装不了，捉鸡
<imtxc> tryit: 目前的收获就是，那种贴片式的电阻和led，我没法用。。。。
<tryit> imtxc, 啥叫贴片式？
<freeflyi1g> imtxc: markdown
<pudge> imtxc: 为啥还要下载texlive,源里不是有么
<tryit> imtxc, 直接emerge texlive就好了
<iwii> imtxc: 网卡的校验功能没打开？
<freeflyi1g> gfrog_away: https://www.redhat.com/archives/libvirt-users/2013-April/msg00077.html
<^k^> freeflyi1g ⇪ ti: Re: [libvirt-users] Problem with net-define using Open vSwitch bridge
<freeflyi1g> gfrog_away:  这个问题我也碰到了
<gfrog_away> freeflyi1g: 这是嘛？
<gfrog_away> freeflyi1g: 骂他们 lol
<freeflyi1g> libvirt里没法用ovs的fake bridge
<freeflyi1g> gfrog_away: 看来以后直接用kvm好了
<gfrog_away> freeflyi1g: 没解决啊。那玩意不是python的嘛，自己改改，哈哈
 * imtxc 就不听你们的，就继续下载。。。 不信了。。。。
<imtxc> pudge: 没有163的源之后，速度慢得不行不行
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 本末倒置
<imtxc> freeflyi1g: 乃吓我一跳，我以为你看到我刚才在写markdown.......
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu13.04解决无线搜不到信号问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445059 笔记本电脑安装ubuntu，在安装的时候有无限，但是安装好以后就找不到无线信号了。在网上找了很多方法，主要是让重装网卡驱动，对我的情况实际上是不管用的。后来终于找到了管用的方法，写在这里
<^k^> 备忘。具体是： 代码 Code: : sudo gedit /etc/NetworkManager/nm-system-settings.conf …
<freeflyi1g> imtxc: 简历你搞那么漂亮没用的,现在没几个人知道TeX了
<tryit> imtxc, 简历你直接用word弄一个出来，最多打印成pdf的就完了，没必要在那个上面花那么多功夫
<imtxc> tryit: word 难用啊。。。。
<imtxc> freeflyi1g: 辣就继续写markdown的去。。。
<tryit> imtxc, 绝对比你学tex简单
<tryit> imtxc, 实用第一
<tryit> imtxc, tex强项在于排版公式，没必要啥都用tex，即便你很熟悉它
<tryit> imtxc, 快点弄，我还等你一起折腾板子呢
<ThinkingCN> 这个不需要注册吗？不是说进入后执行xx命令么
<pudge> imtxc: 不读博士你用个蛋的latex
<imtxc> pudge: 擦，你中午戳中了
<pudge> imtxc: ? 中午?
<imtxc> pudge: 果然没有phd的人没资格用latex啊
<pudge> imtxc: 博士专用装逼工具, 也是一般草民能随便染指的?
<imtxc> ...
 * sjd_zeus 谁是博士
<sjd_zeus> ++
<pudge> sjd_zeus: 等kbuild 3.10等到花都谢了把
<sjd_zeus> pudge: 是呀，这下kernel 3.10都出了，debian还没跟进呢
<sjd_zeus> pudge: 难道非要我回到3.9去？
<pudge> sjd_zeus: 习惯就好, 3.11出来的时候, debian差不多就能放出3.10了
<ThinkingCN> 大家好，测试
<pudge> sjd_zeus: 除了virtualbox,啥都能用啊,
<^k^> ThinkingCN:点点点.  17:23 
<sjd_zeus> pudge: rc的时候debian跟进的很快呀
<sjd_zeus> pudge: rc5以后就没动作了
<pudge> sjd_zeus: rc7都出来1周多了
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: http://wellpreparedmind.wordpress.com/2013/07/01/never-ever-trust-facebook/
<^k^> roylez_ ... ⇪ Never, EVER, Trust Facebook | The well-prepared mind
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 手机共享ubuntu的网络 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445061 ubuntu中没有让手机共享ubuntu的有线网络的方法 ubuntu有线上网 装ubuntu的电脑有无线网卡 统计信息: 发表于 由 456jian — 2013-07-02 17:18
<iMadper|Working> 谁知道怎么获取kerberos的ticket string?
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 彻底屏蔽优酷广告 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445063 很早以前，江湖上就有利用在hosts文件屏蔽优酷广告服务器IP地址的方式来达到屏蔽其广告的秘笈。可惜秘笈没有使用多久，就被优酷用黑屏广告给攻击了。有图有真相: image 于是，江湖人事继续苦练内功后，又推出了目前能完
<^k^> 整屏蔽优酷广告的秘笈。此秘笈如下： 步骤一：修改Hosts，屏蔽广告服务器IP …
<^k^> 新 系统架构支持 • Audacious有什么支持ARM的歌词插件吗 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445064 听歌没歌词。。痛苦ing... 找找audacious的歌词插件，还真不少，一看全是x86的。就没有arm能用的吗。 统计信息: 发表于 由 liyafe1997 — 2013-07-02 17:36
<adam8157> iMadper|Working: 拜Java Guru
<iMadper|Working> adam8157: 问你, 我已经kinit了, 然后不是应该获取了一个token了嘛? 我怎么通过其他的程序, 读取这个token?
<adam8157> iMadper|Working: 读取?
<iMadper|Working> adam8157: 对呀...  我想知道, 那一串token是啥
<adam8157> iMadper|Working: klist?
<iMadper|Working> adam8157: 没有呀
<iMadper|Working> adam8157: klist里面是没有的.
<adam8157> iMadper|Working: 晓不得
<adam8157> iMadper|Working: 越搞越高级了啊
<iMadper|Working> adam8157: jenkins也得认证呀...
<adam8157> iMadper|Working: 高级
<iMadper|Working> adam8157: 还没转正, 真想掀桌子走人
<adam8157> iMadper|Working: 钱乃身外之物
<iMadper|Working> 阿达,
<iMadper|Working> adam8157: 那你都给我!
<adam8157> iMadper|Working: 都说了是身外之物了, 你还这么执着
<iMadper|Working> adam8157: 不执着呀, 你给我就行
<iMadper|Working> adam8157: 你都不肯给我, 让我如何不执着... 你给我了, 我自然就不执着了....
<yunfan> iMadper|Working: 走吧
<iMadper|Working> yunfan: 恩
<yunfan> iMadper|Working: 你这样执意要钱就执着了
<iMadper|Working> yunfan: 我知道呀, 但是只要我要到了, 我就可以不执着了
<yunfan> iMadper|Working: 你应该直接去阿蛋家 吃他的 住他的 花他的 反正是身外之物  阿蛋绝对不会像你这么执着的
<iMadper|Working> yunfan: 我现在就是管他要钱, 然后花他的, 他现在已经开始执着了~ lol~
<yunfan> iMadper|Working: 钱是身外的 干嘛要管他要？ 直接用就是了
<iMadper|Working> yunfan: 从哪儿拿?
<yunfan> iMadper|Working: 下班尾随 还怕拿不到？
<yunfan> 除非你短
<iMadper|Working> yunfan: ... ... ... 你试试来?
<iMadper|Working> adam8157: 你小心吧... ^^
<yunfan> iMadper|Working: 我又不执着
<hlps> 快下班了麽
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 安装完后无法正常启动。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445065 安装完后无法正常启动。 下载最新的IOS。不论是ADM64还是I386的。不管是U盘启动安装还是WUBI硬盘安装。可以在安装那里，选择体验，体验中再安装。反正最后也试过要去了网络，不然安装进度卡住。以上都试了。最终，，
 * adam8157 我擦
<yunfan> adam8157: 今天少赚了几十万？
<hlps> 努力，
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 壕
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 壕
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • metasploit脚本运行不了，，帮忙看看 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445067 /opt/metasploit/apps/pro/msf3/tools$ ./nasm_shell.rb /usr/bin/env: ruby: 没有那个文件或目录 运行nasm_shell.rb 提示没那个目录，但我已经安装ruby，，是不是要移啥文件 统计信息: 发表于 由 gtict — 2013-07-02 19:02
<ikk-> kk@a460p:~$ grep -i switcheroo /boot/config-*
<ikk-> CONFIG_VGA_SWITCHEROO=y
<ikk-> kk@a460p:~$ sudo cat /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch
<ikk-> 0:IGD:+:Pwr:0000:00:02.0
<ikk-> 1:DIS: :Pwr:0000:01:00.0
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 豪
<Earman> 额???
<lucky_> MeaCulpa 你哪来的op
<Earman> 正在用pc-bsd地说
<ikk-> 这2个显卡，那个是集成的？
<ikk-> 哪
<liemehoc> 有没有玩sdr的
<ikk-> root@a460p:~# cat /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch
<ikk-> 0:IGD:+:Pwr:0000:00:02.0
<ikk-> 1:DIS: :Off:0000:01:00.0
<Earman> ubuntu 只能用笔记本CPU集成的显卡,用不了独显的,!!!
<ikk-> Earman: 网页说可以
<ikk-> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HybridGraphics
<^k^> ikk- ⇪ t: HybridGraphics - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<Earman> 默认不行的!!!
<ikk-> Earman: 默认。。
<jiero> Earman: 哦。 大概这里多数人都会关闭独立显卡
<jiero> 显卡有啥用。
 * jiero 一直在寻找没独立显卡的超级本
<Earman> 无解......
<ikk-> jiero: 怎么关闭？
<jiero> ikk-:  bios
<jiero> ikk-: 没有的话，只好 那个蜜蜂了
<ikk-> jiero: 我的bios没这个选项
<ikk-> 蜜蜂??
<jiero> ikk-: amd 显卡退散
<ikk-> root@a460p:~# cat /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch
<ikk-> 0:IGD:+:Pwr:0000:00:02.0
<ikk-> 1:DIS: :Pwr:0000:01:00.0
<ikk-> jiero: 我是 nvidia
<ikk-> jiero: IGD 是独显？
<jiero> ikk-:  http://bumblebee-project.org/
<^k^> jiero ⇪ t: Bumblebee - NVIDIA Optimus support for Linux!
<jiero> ikk-: 或者最新的nvidia驱动，加ppa
<ikk-> jiero: o
<Earman> 只要是现在的笔记本 ubuntu默认都不能启动独显!!!
<ikk-> 我只想关掉他
<Earman> 很悲剧地说!
<ikk-> 感觉很发热
<ikk-> Earman: 你试过？
<Earman> 是的,所有品牌的都不行!!!!
<jiero> Earman: 放屁。预装ubuntu的带独显的都装好了驱动。
<Earman> jiero 不信你自己试,粗俗的弱智!
<CyrusYzGTt> Earman§ bumblebee
<maplebeats> bumblebee还有存在的意义么
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 他的意思是刚装好时没有解决问题，必须要装驱动。
<CyrusYzGTt> Earman§ bumblebee
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ .. 我没有看到前面的描述，
<jiero> maplebeats: 不升级的还用bumblebee
<whatsyourname> 频道里有搞IT的吗
<ikk-> Earman: 骗子
<CyrusYzGTt> Earman§ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee#Installation
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ t: Bumblebee - Ubuntu Wiki
<Earman> i will try
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 我刚发现如果女人眉毛太淡，很可能看走眼觉得对方不漂亮。
<ikk-> Earman: 每个linux版本直接区别不大，相通的
<ikk-> Earman: 特别是底层
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ . 有没有研究数据和论文
<Earman> 实话,所以我改用pcbsd
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 我刚才是把个人的感觉告诉你
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 那将原始数据拿来看看
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 你说没眉毛的美女图？
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 你看到的。。
<ikk-> jiero: 是的，眉毛浓的近看很好看
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 我恰巧在网上看到某图。 http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/large/62355f01jw1e5gvmb2877j20dc0hs76f.jpg
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ image/jpeg
<jiero> ikk-: 呃。为什么呢。
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 好吧，各花入各眼，
<Earman> 话说 3.10 内核很耗电,电池使用时间直接缩短2/3!我要哭了!
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 呃。怎么了？
<CyrusYzGTt> 郁闷等待f19 release 种子。。
<ikk-> jiero: 远看以为是黑眼圈
<jiero> ikk-: 眉毛色深的会比较引人注意
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 脱了衣服和穿了衣服，都不一样
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu 12.04 静态IP 不能上网 请大家指导 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445068 我的系统是 ubuntu 12.04， 在学校实验室，使用静态IP，但是现在不能上网了！ 但是同样的 IP，DNS，网关，子码掩码 在 windows XP 下却可以上网！ 这是怎么回事呢！ 请大家指导! 谢谢！ 统计信息: 发表
<^k^> 于 由 ycxmty — 2013-07-02 19:41
<jiero> ikk-: 眼睛延展的感觉？
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: ？
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ .
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 穿了衣服的搭配多啊，皮肤身体啥的区别一晃而过
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 我现在裸体
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 不穿衣服才能看到真实的
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 滚，
<ikk-> jiero: 我近视眼。。。
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 现在风俗不好，都是你这样的色男。
<ikk-> jiero: 我也裸体
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 要是都是我这样的，女的恐怕也不怕了 :)
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ ..
<CyrusYzGTt> 看AV 中请勿打扰
<jiero> ikk-: 恩。热啊。
<Earman> 谁研究过 linux 3.10
<jiero> 要不是控制不了自己的人多，都裸体就行了
<ikk-> jiero: 公共场合可不行，会出事的阿
<jiero> ikk-: 熟视无睹
<ikk-> jiero: 拜裸姐
<abinex> 快点来围观妹子
<jiero> abinex: 妹子在哪里？
<ikk-> 境界不一样
<abinex> http://upload.chinaz.com/2012/0806/1344213770251.jpg
<^k^> abinex ... ⇪ image/jpeg
<ikk-> google +1
<jiero> 。
<abinex> 彪悍的妹子哦
<abinex> googleæ»´
<jiero> abinex: 家养的蛇
<abinex> 关键是彪悍的软件工程狮
<abinex> jiero: 重点不是蟒蛇
<abinex> LOL
<abinex> JIE
<ThinkingCN> oo
<abinex> jiero: 叫你看妹子，你看蟒蛇
<jiero> abinex: 呃。人不怕蛇，天经地义。。。
<jiero> abinex: 爱玩之心人皆有之
<abinex> 特雷西·周(Tracy Chou)是Pinterest最高级的软件工程师之一。她于2011年离开Quora，让该问答网站失去了一位让硅谷企业均垂涎不已的工程师。在加盟Quora之前，特雷西·周曾在Facebook和谷歌实习。人们对她的评价：“她就是硅谷科技界30岁以下女性的代表。”
<abinex> jiero: 那妹子就是这个Tracy Chou
<jiero> abinex: 哦。随意吧。
<jiero> abinex: 胆量这种东西真奇妙
<abinex> 嗯
<abinex> 那是不知道什么是害怕
<abinex> 没有被咬
<ikk-> jiero: 社会阅历越多，胆子越大。
<abinex> 所以不怕
<jiero> ikk-: 还有很多因素。
<ikk-> jiero: 嗯
<abinex> 话说我以前的老板小儿子，小时候被蛇咬过，长大了看见蛇就跑回家
<ikk-> http://bumblebee-project.org/install.html#Ubuntu
<abinex> 不管有没有毒
<^k^> ikk- ⇪ t: Bumblebee - NVIDIA Optimus support for Linux!
<abinex> LOL
<jiero> abinex: 我小时候拎着蛇尾巴要把它捉回家。
<abinex> jie
<jiero> abinex: 但是上台阶时挺害怕被咬到
<abinex> jiero: 你是熊孩子
<jiero> abinex: ？
<jiero> abinex:  http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/44efb02fjw1e0yqb9xuhmj.jpg
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ image/jpeg
<abinex> jiero: 胆大
<jiero> abinex: 我更怕未知的东西，比如突然从游泳池地下冒出鳄鱼，从家里的衣柜里蹦出怪兽
<jiero> abinex: 和死掉的东西，活着的鸟不怕，死的就不敢碰
<jiero> 死蛇绝对不碰
<abinex> http://www.chinaz.com/news/2012/0806/267004.shtml
<^k^> abinex ... ⇪ 科技圈最具CEO潜质的8大女性：多名华裔上榜 - 站长之家
<jiero> abinex:  没羞没臊是种生活态度
<ikk-> http://blog.csdn.net/helonsy/article/details/7599366
<abinex> 额，死的东西脏啊
<^k^> ikk- ... ⇪ 弄懂autoscan, autoconf, automake, Makefile.am - helonSY欢迎您的到来！ - 博客频道 - CSDN.NET
<abinex> http://news.xinhuanet.com/info/2013-04/29/c_132348736_6.htm
<^k^> abinex ... ⇪ 科技界的另一面：最重要的美女_新华信息化_新华网
<jiero> abinex: 。。。你干嘛
<abinex> jiero: 看美女
<jiero> abinex: 美女太多了
<jiero> abinex: 没意思了
<abinex> jiero: 我看那些有头脑的美女
<ikk-> kk@a460p:~/Downloads/bumblebee-3.2.1$ bumblebeed --version
<ikk-> bumblebeed (Bumblebee) 3.2.1
<ikk-> Copyright (C) 2011 The Bumblebee Project
<ikk-> License GPLv3+: GNU GPL version 3 or later <http://gnu.org/licenses/gpl.html>.
<ikk-> This is free software: you are free to change and redistribute it.
<^k^> ikk- ⇪ t: The GNU General Public License v3.0 - GNU Project - Free Software Foundation (FSF)
<ikk-> Bumblebee 编译好了
<abinex> 快试试看是不是可以自动切换显卡
<jiero> abinex: 有头脑的美女也很多
<ikk-> abinex: 我只想把独立显卡关闭，我玩游戏都去 win7 的
<SB`> I love tracy
<abinex> jiero: 快给介绍介绍
<jiero> abinex: 。。。你自己去国内联网的地方搜
<ikk-> bumblebee - The main package providing the daemon and client programs.
<abinex> 额，搜啥关键字
<jiero> abinex: 性别是女，爱好是 IT 的。。。
<abinex> 并不代表是美女，有时候可能会是恐龙
<abinex> jiero:
<SB`> abinex: 恐龙进化了
<SB`> lucky_: I love U
<ikk-> root@a460p:~# sudo bumblebeed --daemon
<ikk-> FATAL: Module bbswitch not found.
<lucky_> SB`我刚来就给我看这个
<abinex> SB`: 额，进化成啥
<ikk-> 需要安装 bbswitch
<SB`> lucky_: 泡你
<ikk-> [bbswitch](https://github.com/Bumblebee-Project/bbswitch)
<SB`> abinex: 美女
<ikk-> (optional) bbswitch (or bbswitch-dkms) - Recommended for saving power by disable the NVIDIA card.
 * lucky_ 命令行前面的$是什么意思？
<SB`> lucky_: 美刀
<ikk-> lucky_: 提示符，#是 root
<lucky_> ikk- 那$是什么
<ikk-> lucky_: $是非root用户
<lucky_> SB` 看来你和你的nick不相上下
<lucky_> ikk- 那岂不是打不打都一样喽？
<ikk-> lucky_: 可以自己定义成 日元符号
<jiero> abinex: 美女是什么人的观点都不同哈。
<SB`> lucky_: $是shell object
<ikk-> lucky_: google搜索 "PS1 LINUX"
<ikk-> lucky_: 欧元也是可以的 亲
<abinex> jiero: 就是智慧与美貌并重
<abinex> 的花生
<abinex> 你懂的
<SB`> exit
<SB`> quit
<SB`> quit
<SB`> exit
<ikk-> http://blog.chinaunix.net/uid-26524139-id-3051354.html
<^k^> ikk- ⇪ ti: linux PS1提示符-genehang-ChinaUnix博客
<lucky_> ikk-先告诉我欧元是什么符号
<SB`> lucky_: &
<lucky_> SB` shell是什么意思
<ikk-> lucky_: 这个只要 google 一下就有答案的阿 亲
<SB`> lucky_: love U
<ofan> 我root也是$,算啥水平
<SB`> ofan: 恐龙
<ikk-> ofan: 牛人
<lucky_> SB` 我是认真的，经常会看到shell这个单词
<ofan> 统一的prompt
<SB`> lucky_: 不是单词
<lucky_> ikk- 默认情况下是$对吧？
<ofan> 170, C+出现了
<ikk-> lucky_: 嗯
<lucky_> SB` 那是什么
<ikk-> lucky_: 输入ik按 TAB 可以补全
<SB`> lucky_: 是喜欢的马子！shell是你马子 你叫他做什么都听
<SB`> lucky_: echo $SHELL
<SB`> lucky_: 妹子
<ikk-> 111.150.143.4
<SB`> lucky_: you how much years?
<^k^> ikk-, 111.150.143.4 广东省中山市 铁通
<SB`> ikk-: 错了 ^k^
<SB`> ^k^: 别误导人家
<ikk-> SB`: 没说是你的ip阿
<lei> 我想写一个gnome-shell扩展来切换程序,但是不知道从哪里开始
<^k^> SB`, 好吧，我会尽量不要做太多。  20:36 
<ikk-> 111.150.143.999
<SB`> ^k^: 我是北京的
<lucky_> ikk- 怎么老是有人提醒我tab，你们怎么会觉得我不会tab呢？
<^k^> SB`, 告诉我什么呢？  20:37 
<lei> 有两个问题,1如何检测程序是否启动了.2如何切换窗口
<SB`> ^k^: 刷新ip地址记录
<^k^> SB`, 你能告诉我什么八卦？  20:37 
<ikk-> lucky_: 因为你打出来的nick后面没有冒号，不科学阿
<SB`> ^k^: 我只会太极
<^k^> SB`, 这个动作你会推荐给朋友吗？  20:38 
<SB`> ^k^: 没有朋友
<^k^> SB`, 对不起！  20:38 
<SB`> ^k^: 谢谢
<^k^> SB`, 不要客气。  20:38 
<SB`> ^k^: hello
<ofan> ^k^: 你又人机合体了
<^k^> ofan, 我是一个女机器人。  20:39 
<^k^> 没 `人机合一说
<^k^> bot自己在说 `人机合一说
<ofan> ^k^: 你暴露了
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 今天在古董级笔记本上装了xubuntu7.04 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445070 老本的配置如下： CPU：Mobile Intel Celeron, 850 MHz (8.5 x 100) 内存：247 MB (SDRAM) 显卡：Trident Video Accelerator CyberBlade-Ai1 AGP 3D加速：Trident CyberBlade-Ai1 硬盘：40G 网上下的ISO，进入安装程序后，出现“can't access tty
<^k^> ; job control turned off”提示，无法继续下去。后在本论坛查到07年的一个老帖http: …
<^k^> 我一般不拿bot聊天 `人机合一说
<SB`> ^k^: 你做我朋友吧
<^k^> SB`, 你的目的是什么要求？  20:41 
<SB`> ^k^: 有朋友
<^k^> SB`, 重要的是有朋友。  20:41 
<lucky_> ikk- 用Windows下的mirc就这个样子，你肯定没有Windows吧？
<lucky_> ^k^ 你Nick是什么
<ikk-> lucky_: 嗯，我在win下面也是用 irssi
<jiero> 。
<SB`> lucky_: 做我朋友吧
<jiero> mypaint和 krita。。。
<jiero> 麻烦
<jiero> alchemy。。。
<lucky_> ikk- 好用吗
<jiero> 还有 alvin_rxg
<Meowoo> 我的irc客户端和kde 有冲突额
<ikk-> lucky_: 不好用，我喜欢linux下面的irssi
<Meowoo> 一起kde就崩溃
<ikk-> lucky_: 命令行的
<SB`> Meowoo:  碉堡
<Meowoo> irssi有啥好的
<ikk-> Meowoo: irssi和vim一样，命令行的
<jiero> Meowoo: 各种事，习惯
<SB`> Meowoo: 没有
<Meowoo> SB`: 怎么碉堡了
<lucky_> ikk- 我则呢吗没找到Windows的版本下载呢
<Meowoo> ikk-: 我知道，但我看不出有啥好的，我用过一次，立即就删掉了
<lucky_> Meowoo Windows下有什么好用的客户端求推荐
<ikk-> lucky_: windows下面带个套，通过putty控制ssh，在linux服务器上面的irssi
<Meowoo> 不过我把 linux 当 windows 用的，这也难怪我不习惯 irssi
<ikk-> Meowoo: 插件多
<jiero> linux当windows用是啥用法？
<Meowoo> lucky_: irc客户端么？
<lucky_> ikk- wow，大神级的人物。说的我一句没听懂
<Meowoo> jiero: 就是图形界面额
<lucky_> Meowoo 是的
<jiero> Meowoo: ？为啥会有这种说法
<lucky_> ikk- 以后带着我哈
<ikk-> lucky_: 我没表达清除
 * iMadper 中午晚上都吃饺子...啥水平...
<ikk-> lucky_: 不一定有空
<Meowoo> jiero: 不懂 linux 专有的东西，例如 shell 啥的，内核啥的，涉及linux的编程也不弄过
<roylez> iMadper: 饺子水平
<iMadper> roylez: 乐乐!!! 好久不见你出来了~
<SB`> showdown -p now
<jiero> Meowoo: ？桌面也是linux专有的~
<iMadper> roylez: 抱住!
<Meowoo> 只要涉及linux的，我都不懂，没个图形界面我就不会用
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 今天在古董级笔记本上装了xubuntu7.04 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445070 老本的配置如下： CPU：Mobile Intel Celeron, 850 MHz (8.5 x 100) 内存：247 MB (SDRAM) 显卡：Trident Video Accelerator CyberBlade-Ai1 AGP 3D加速：Trident CyberBlade-Ai1 硬盘：40G 网上下的ISO，进入安装程序后，出现“can't access tty; j
<^k^> ob control turned off”提示，无法继续下去。后在本论坛查到07年的一个老帖http: …
 * jiero 再抱住 iMadper
<lucky_> iMadper 我好久没吃饺子了
<ofan> iMadper: 你被 jiero 传染了
<zhuifeng> 优酷首页的TED演讲有人看没。。。
 * iMadper 反抱住 jiero 
<Meowoo> jiero: 所以说当额
<ofan> 没
<iMadper> jiero: 咱们一起抱住ofan!
<ofan> 不看优酷
 * jiero 给ofan戴个链子。
<Meowoo> 我是鼠标和gui党
<zhuifeng> ofan: 你也可以去TED官网去看
 * iMadper 给ofan戴个枷锁
<Meowoo> lucky_: windows 著名的有 mIRC
<jiero> Meowoo: 我是全用的，键盘鼠标触摸板，指点杆绘图板
<ikk-> jiero: 还有 joystick
<iMadper> lucky_: 饺子, 还是挺好吃得. (貌似南方人不知道茴香馅儿的饺子?)
<roylez> iMadper: 好久不见，你变基佬了
<Meowoo> 大陆windows的irc客户端，大多是基于mirc的
<ofan> 两年没吃饺子了
<Meowoo> 就是在mIRC加些插件什么的
<jiero> ofan: 自己做
<ofan> 没材料
<jiero> Meowoo: 简单啊，大陆的也就知道商业软件
<iMadper> roylez: 基者见基
<jiero> ofan: 怎么会，牛肉
<Meowoo> jiero: 我说的不能言传。
<iMadper> ofan: 没面粉?
<Meowoo> 就是只要是linux的我都不懂
<ikk-> iMadper: 牛者见牛
<ofan> 没
<ofan> 家里穷
<jiero> Meowoo: 懂什么。
<iMadper> ikk-: 早~
<Meowoo> 把linux当如windows那样消费品
<jiero> ofan: ç©·
<Meowoo> 我不知道怎么解释我如何把 linux 当windows用
 * iMadper 家徒四壁立.
<iMadper> Meowoo: 你怎么解释, 我都理解不了...
<Meowoo> 但我就是将 linux 当 windows 用
<Ec_White> 坐观大婶聊天 涨姿势
<Meowoo> 呵呵
<jiero> iMadper: 我有啊，我有3个笔筒插着100支笔
<iMadper> jiero: 笔筒真多..
<Meowoo> 所以，只有我自个才能了解自己的感受，不知怎么表达
<jiero> iMadper: 原来的喜糖盒子可以当笔筒
<Meowoo> 我有一支 铅笔， 但没筆筒插
<jiero> Meowoo: 哦。乱乱的
<iMadper> jiero: 你结过多少次婚? 那么多喜糖盒子?
<ikk-> iMadper: 你也在国外了？时区差这么多
<jiero> iMadper: 呃。别人结婚我有盒子不行么
<Meowoo> 谁介绍个筆筒让我插插
<iMadper> jiero: 也行.
<iMadper> ikk-: 没呀..
<iMadper> ikk-: 没时差.
<jiero> iMadper: 我小时候楼上楼下的邻居都结婚了
<ikk-> iMadper: 哦，早。。
<alvin_rxg> Meowoo: 东菀
<ofan> Meowoo: 猫叔饥渴了？
<Meowoo> alvin_rxg: 啥，色情之都东莞么？
<jiero> ofan: 好奇，你怎么不饥渴呢。。。
<SB`> jiero: 厉害！邻居还有楼上楼下的
<jiero> SB`: ？2个人，一个楼上，一个楼下
 * iMadper 看书去...
<jiero> iMadper: 结婚的时候发bitcoin
<Meowoo> jiero: 一个楼上，一个楼下，你在哪？？
<SB`> iMadper: 这么勤奋
<Meowoo> jiero: 在地板么
<jiero> Meowoo: ？可能是各地语言不同？
<Meowoo> 额
<jiero> Meowoo: 我这里楼上的意思就是在我这层之上的任何一层，
<SB`> jiero: 今天又赚了50
<Meowoo> 色鬼最近怎么样了
<jiero> Meowoo: 楼下同理
<Meowoo> 总见不到他
<Meowoo> 额
<jiero> Meowoo: 谁色鬼
<Meowoo> knownbad 额
<Meowoo> 硅胶的家伙
<Meowoo> 弄完还不洗
<Meowoo> 想他了
<lucky_> Meowoo 我现在用的就是mIRC，感觉功能太弱了
<jiero> lucky_: 有啥功能你需要的。。。
<Meowoo> lucky_: 不弱额，装个大陆的
<Meowoo> lucky_: 加很多插件的
<SB`> lucky_: mIRC 用了请给钱
<SB`> lucky_: 我
<Meowoo> lucky_: 下个 firebot
<Meowoo> 应该是这个名字
<lucky_> jiero 最起码别人给我发信息能有个提醒啊，没提醒变个字体让我回去找也行啊，尼玛，事实上什么都没有
<tryit> iMadper, 最近啃啥书呢
<Meowoo> 以前还有个聊天跑车
<jiero> lucky_: 默认不调用系统提示吧
<iMadper> tryit: ruby最佳实践
<Meowoo> 好想念以前在 windows 下上 263的irc
<Meowoo> 好像灰兔兔和水水
<Meowoo> 好想 riko
<Meowoo> 好想 jite
<lucky_> jiero 有提示这个功能？
<ikk-> iMadper: 建议先看入门书 ruby入门教程.pdf
<Meowoo> 好想 lulu
<Meowoo> 好想鱼鱼
<jiero> 不知道
<alvin_rxg> Meowoo: 就你还没出息
<iMadper> ikk-: 不看了... metaprogramming我都看完了...
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 还有我
<iMadper> ikk-: 语法, 等用到了再查吧
<Meowoo> alvin_rxg: 263散了，全都散了
 * jiero 摸摸 alvin_rxg
<ikk-> iMadper: 真看懂 metaprogramming 了？ 我都没看过。 我只看了入门
<Meowoo> 我们网友还见过面
<alvin_rxg> jiero: 你有啥？
<Meowoo> riko 和 jite 结婚了，我们就没联系了
<tryit> iMadper, kernel那本厚书不啃了？
<iMadper> ikk-: 我以前用lisp的时候, 看过一点儿meta programming的东西.
<ikk-> iMadper: o
<Meowoo> 他们的电话都丢了
<ikk-> iMadper: lisp牛
<Meowoo> 好可惜额
<iMadper> tryit: 放几天, 最近在公司需要写脚本....
<iMadper> ikk-: 不是... 我学的不好, 特别渣...
<ofan> iMadper: 太谦虚了
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 。。。我。。。除了想法什么都没有
<ikk-> iMadper: 我 连个 emacs 插件都看不懂呢
<^k^> 新 Kubuntu • 请问大家kubuntu1204 用什么源，我的无法更新 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445071 无法更新以下包 统计信息: 发表于 由 jnwysh — 2013-07-02 20:49
<iMadper> ikk-: 得看是啥插件... 有些人写插件, 就是看不懂..
<ofan> iMadper: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cyyDmQKcHMs
<riko> riko还有人注册了
<^k^> ofan ⇪ t: YouTube - FP Haskell Center Demo: develop & deploy in Haskell
<ikk-> iMadper: lisp也可以写得不符合 人类语言？
<jite> 额
<ofan> iMadper: 看热门评论
<iMadper> ofan: 好
<jite> lisp 用过，好难懂
<ofan> 多给emacs党长脸
<jite> 长脸？马脸
<ofan> 马蛋脸
<jite> ???
<SB`> 我lisp牛人
<lucky_> jite firebot好像也没有Windows的版本哎
<ikk-> 给 xx党 短脸
<ofan> 尼玛看 #archlinux踢人快笑死我了
<jite> emacs是用 lisp的？？？
<SB`> VIM sucks
<jite> lucky_: 有额
<ofan> SB`: fuck you
<jite> lucky_: 就是 windows的额
<ofan> SB`: you suck
<SB`> ofan: 要口德
<lucky_> jite 我没Google到，求链接
<jite> lucky_: 本质就是 mirc，只是加了很多插件和bot
<SB`> ofan: Ohhhhhhhhhh
<lucky_> jite 怎么加
<lucky_> iMadper mIRC要加插件？
<alvin_rxg> ofan: SB`: 香皂掉地上了
<iMadper> SB`: 禁止圣战.
 * alvin_rxg make love, not war
<SB`> iMadper: 不战
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 。。。
<ofan> iMadper: +1
<alvin_rxg> iMadper: -1
<jiero> alvin_rxg:  make war and love
<iMadper> alvin_rxg: 怎么了? 以前的op, adam 也是这样做呀
<iMadper> alvin_rxg: 圣战t, 何况, 这个还是用粗口的
<ikk-> iMadper: +2
<alvin_rxg> iMadper: 呵呵
<iMadper> alvin_rxg: 难道你觉得应该t ofan ?
<jiero> 今人不见古时月，今月曾经照古人
<ofan> jiero: 屎意盎然
<alvin_rxg> iMadper: 你不应该滥用权利
<ikk-> jiero: 好湿
<jiero> ofan: 。
<iMadper> alvin_rxg: O_o?
<ikk-> alvin_rxg: 社会就是这样，我们紧跟社会步伐
<ofan> 看看 #archlinux怎么踢人的
 * iMadper 以前不也是, 发动圣战, 就t吗?
 * iMadper 在我还不是op的时候
<ikk->  #archlinux +1
 * lucky_ 什么事圣战？
<ikk-> lucky_: 妹子去google吧
<ofan> lucky_: STFW
<lucky_> ofan san...war?
<iMadper> lucky_: just google vim vs emacs
<iMadper> lucky_: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Editor_war
<^k^> iMadper ⇪ t: Editor war - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<ikk-> lucky_: 2个绝世武器之间的较量，我们只能退散
 * alvin_rxg 自从玩过 vim/emacs 之后，每天晚上撸管更有劲了，都不带喘的
<jite> lucky_: http://www.roomage.com/firebot/
<^k^> jite ... ⇪ FireBot 网管级mIRC即时聊天软件
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 直接没气了
<sou_> 哈
<jite> 国内的 irc 基本就绝迹了
<ofan> google reader停了，没材料撸了
<iMadper> ofan: 早晚撸不动, 趁年轻, 多撸
<ofan> iMadper: 必须多撸
<sou_> 联通封6667端口 我这都是打了无数个投诉电话才能上的
<ofan> 撸出新未来，撸出新时代
<ofan> sou_: 厉害
<alvin_rxg> 6667, 6668, 6669
<ofan> sou_: 其实还有别的端口
<sou_> 还厉害？
<ikk-> sou_: 7000也可以 ssl 的, 封irc服务器真的没听说过
<ikk-> B D ISP
<jite> lucky_: 那网站还是 2002 年的
<sou_> 我打投诉电话的时候他们也是死活不承认
<jite> 现在应该都不更新了
<ikk-> sou_: 接电话的那人 不是配置路由规则的人
<sou_> 最终还是承认了
<sou_> 联通山东省数据中心
<sou_> 其实我一开始以为是GFW的事来着
<ikk-> GFW 包括 数据中心的防火墙
<jite> 我又想 263 了
<sou_> ikk-: 后来他们就给搞好了 哈哈
<iMadper> sou_: 8001
<ikk-> sou_: o
<frozen_2013> 有用python的朋友吗 pyside. 或者 pyqt
<jite> frozen_2013: 这里啥人都有
<lucky_> ji
<jite> frozen_2013: 说就是了
<sou_> 投诉 差评 再投诉 再差评 几个回合下来 他们就招了  哈哈 我总结的
<lucky_> jite 这么古老
<jite> 这里三教九流都有
<frozen_2013> self.connect(self.http, QtCore.SIGNAL("dataReadProgress(int, int)"),self.updateDataReadProgress) 这一句,用新语法怎么搞啊
<iMadper> jite: 对, 最多的是基佬.
<lucky_> October21 32位的plugin在我的系统上运行不来哎
<jite> 国内基本irc都死光光了，谁还弄 irc 的客户端啊
<sou_> 哈哈 想单纯点 去QQ
<ofan> 单纯去qq？
<October21> lucky_: ä½ 64?
<lucky_> October21 是的
<iMadper> sou_: qq群能比这里单纯?!
<sou_> 那上面可单纯了 嘎嘎
<ofan> frozen_2013: 什么新语法，qt5?
<October21> lucky_: 没用兼容模式？
<frozen_2013> ofan: 我找个页面给你看.==/
<ofan> qt5不需要SIGNAL和SLOT宏了，pyside不知道
<ikk-> sou_: 下次我也投诉了
 * iMadper 一听py新语法, 首先想到py3k
<jite> ofan: 有些还是要
<ofan> 直接支持函数对象
<sou_> iMadper: 你没听过 搜索附近又一天 吗？
<jiero> 。。。鼻涕太多了。
<jite> ofan: 不要不行
<iMadper> sou_: 没.
<ofan> jite: 支持C++11后就不需要了
<ikk-> iMadper: py3 不兼容 py2 吧，要大改
<jite> ofan: 忘了是什么信号
<lucky_> jite 为什么说国内的irc全死光了?
<iMadper> ikk-: 对, 但是有脚本能自动改.
<ikk-> iMadper: o
<frozen_2013> ofan: http://qt-project.org/wiki/Signals_and_Slots_in_PySide 这里用的是传统语法.新语法不知道怎么搞.
<^k^> frozen_2013 ⇪ t: Signals_and_Slots_in_PySide | Qt Wiki | Qt Project
<jite> 有一个信号，用函数指针不行，必须用以前的
<frozen_2013> 传统语法我没看到过啊.
<jite> frozen_2013: 新语法基本就是函数指针额
<sou_> iMadper: 具体怎么说的我忘了 你搜一下吧 应该能搜到～
<iMadper> sou_: 懒得搜了....
<iMadper> sou_: 不太想知道....
<jite> connect (sender, &sigfun, revice, &slot)
<frozen_2013> jite: 这个必须用以前的?
<sou_> ikk-: 管用 真管用
<ikk-> sou_: o
<jite> frozen_2013: 这个是新语法恶
 * lucky_ 睡觉去了
<ofan> frozen_2013: self.dataReadProgress.connect(self.updateDataReadProgress)
<jite> frozen_2013: 我只是说，刚碰到一个signal，只能用以前的
<sou_> QQ直接带动了一个“开房”产业
<ofan> lucky_: 9点半睡觉？
<frozen_2013> jite: 谢谢了.难怪我搞不出来. 这是传统语法罢?
<jiero> ofan: 我也睡了
<ofan> jiero: 你睡管我鸟事...
<iMadper> ofan: jiero 要睡了你, 当然关你的'鸟'事了
 * jiero 喜欢逗ofan
<jite> 传统的是 connect (sender, SIGNAL(sig(arg)), revice, SLOT(slot(arg)))
 * iMadper 比jiero更喜欢逗ofan
<jiero> 各位晚安。
<jiero> iMadper: 。。。
<frozen_2013> jite: 哦哦.
<ofan> 那是C++的
<jite> e
<frozen_2013> sou_: 我不同意你的观点.
<sou_> frozen_2013: ？说说看
<jite> frozen_2013: ... 啥观点
<ofan> 开房的观点
<jite> 额
<jite> 263现在也是
<frozen_2013> sou_: qq只是个工具,最根本的是人的欲望得到释放.
<sou_> frozen_2013: 哈哈 有道理 最终是人的问题 但是太多的方便就让人管不住自己了 所以提供不应有的方便的人或工具就应该承担其社会责任
<frozen_2013> ofan: 我试过.#self.http.dataReadProgress.connect(self.updateDataReadProgress)
<frozen_2013> ofan: 可是它死活不出来那个进度条.原来那个却可以.
<frozen_2013> sou_: 你可以让工具有道德?除了专门发明用来杀人的,比如枪支.
<jite> 263彻底死掉了
<sou_> frozen_2013: 哥们 我只是希望腾讯有道德～
<sou_> 任何事都有两面性啊 枪也可以用来防身啊
 * iMadper 
<administrator> hello
 * iMadper 求解, 枪支怎么不道德了?
<frozen_2013> 我找的是 pyside 自带的例子. http://lg.chicago.fdcservers.net/100MBtest.zip 测试这个.原来那个出现进度条,后来那个不可以.http://code.bulix.org/gcx8uq-83869
<^k^> administrator:点点点.  21:32 
<^k^> frozen_2013 ... ⇪ {"type"=>"application/zip", 长度=>100.00 MiB}
<frozen_2013> 用旧语法,进度条是出现的,新语法进度条不出现了...
<sou_> 哈哈 老问题 到底是人的问题 还是工具的问题
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • Ubuntu区域Locale的设置问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445074 网上关于locale有各种设置方法，常见的是设置文件/var/lib/locales/supported.d/local和/etc/default/locale两个文件。 比如，为了显示中文对前一个文件修改 zh_CN.UTF-8 UTF-8 zh_CN GB2312 zh_CN.GBK GBK en_US.UTF-8 UTF-8 fr_FR ISO-8859-1 zh_CN.GB18030 GB18
<^k^> 030 对后一个文件修改为 LANG="en_US.UTF-8"
<Meowoo> 263死绝了
<frozen_2013> ofan: 搞定了...
<Meowoo> 前几年还以 irc.chinairc.net 可以上
<Meowoo> 现在也上不了了
<Meowoo> 国内的irc前后就火了几年
<kickas> 我不是圣战者，确是圣战受害者。
<kickas> ofan: 对vim感觉suck有何不可
<kickas> iMadper: 只会kick和ban
<iMadper> kickas: 我还会+v
<ikk-> [12923.052788] VGA switcheroo: switched nouveau on
<ikk-> [12923.628520] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: power state changed by ACPI to D0
<ikk-> [12923.628623] nouveau  [     DRM] re-enabling device...
<ikk-> [12923.628644] nouveau  [     DRM] resuming client object trees...
<ikk-> [12923.628660] nouveau  [   VBIOS][0000:01:00.0] running init tables
<iMadper> kickas: 你可以指出vim的缺点. 可以说你不喜欢她.
<ikk-> [12923.955559] nouveau  [     DRM] resuming display...
<^k^> ikk-:. .., 别刷屏, 请勿Flood，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q23s
<iMadper> ikk-: .... ...
<iMadper> ikk-: 你被自己禁言了...
<kickas> iMadper: 那给你3样贡献名誉
<frozen_2013> ikk-: 超过四行,请转到web pastin
<kickas> kick me
<frozen_2013> s/t/et/
<iMadper> frozen_2013: 可能是ikk在测试脚本.
<iMadper> 是/
<iMadper> s/et/te/
<ikk-> iMadper: 测试我都在其他频道的
<iMadper> ikk-: 那你贴着么多...
<ikk-> 才6行阿
<iMadper> ikk-: lol~ 反正你的bot给你禁言了....
<ikk-> ...
<Meowoo> iMadper, 他老了，老到他自己忘了自己定下的规矩
<alvin_rxg> /exec -out seq 1 100
<frozen_2013> 昨晚为这事睡不着.现在我打一局去了. war3. byebye
<ikk-> iMadper: 我自己竟然看不到 +q 的操作
<Meowoo> 额，war3
<Meowoo> 我还以为去打炮
<iMadper> ikk-: 压根就没+q
<iMadper> ikk-: 你的bot只是说了一下, 没真操作
<ikk-> iMadper: 不会吧，那就bug了
<Meowoo> iMadper, 他认识主人的
<iMadper> ikk-: 真的...
<iMadper> ikk-: 我以为你给自己放白名单里面了呢...
<ikk-> [10579.786833] VGA switcheroo: switched nouveau off
<ikk-> [10579.787403] nouveau  [     DRM] suspending fbcon...
<ikk-> [10579.787413] nouveau  [     DRM] suspending display...
<ikk-> [10579.787420] nouveau  [     DRM] unpinning framebuffer(s)...
<ikk-> [10579.787518] nouveau  [     DRM] evicting buffers...
<ikk-> [10579.787881] nouveau  [     DRM] suspending client object trees...
<^k^> ikk-:. .., 别刷屏, 请勿Flood，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q23s
<ikk-> [10580.790454] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: power state changed by ACPI to D3hot
<alvin_rxg> 1
<alvin_rxg> 2
<alvin_rxg> 3
<alvin_rxg> 4
<alvin_rxg> 5
<alvin_rxg> 6
<^k^> alvin_rxg:. .., 别刷屏, 请勿Flood，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q23s
<ikk-> 大bug
<Meowoo> 每人都来一次
<Meowoo> 1
<Meowoo> 2
<Meowoo> 3
<Meowoo> 4
<Meowoo> 5
<Meowoo> 6
<^k^> Meowoo:. .., 别刷屏, 请勿Flood，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q23s
<Meowoo> 额
<frozen_2013> Meowoo: 有没看过 it works on my machine 或者 python程序员进化史.
<alvin_rxg> Meowoo: 你是手动敲的吧…
<Meowoo> 额
<Meowoo> 是额
<Meowoo> 手动不行的么
<alvin_rxg> Meowoo: irssi 可以 /exec -out seq 1 100 的
<Meowoo> frozen_2013, 我不用 python
<Meowoo> 我没用 irssi， 我只用过一次，不习惯，跟手就删了
<Meowoo> 现在用 xchat
<Meowoo> 我去调戏调戏猫猫
<frozen_2013> Meowoo: pidgin 万岁.
<Meowoo> 不用 pidgin
<Meowoo> pidgin貌似有个加密聊天
<^k^> 新 Wine及其分支 • 大话西游3 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445075 直接wine了一个大话西游3，没费什么事直接wine的 屏幕截图.jpg 统计信息: 发表于 由 skysite — 2013-07-02 21:36
<Meowoo> 国内还有哪些 irc 额
<Meowoo> 263已然没有了
<sunjun> 我在用irssi很棒和tmux一起
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-48-generic #74-Ubuntu SMP Thu Jun 6 19:45:16 UTC 2013 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS ruby 2.1.0dev (2013-06-27 trunk 41681) [i686-linux] 
<Meowoo> bigpond.net 是啥
<Meowoo> 大西洋???
<Meowoo> MasterNayru, 你是大西洋来的??
<Meowoo> 错过七一了
<Meowoo> knownbad, 忙完了???
<^k^>  逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<alvin_rxg> jusss: root 童鞋，折腾得如何了？以后这儿的中流砥柱加油哦
<knownbad> 进公司了。
<jusss> alvin_rxg: ...
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 前天用fdisk手动修改分区后，重新分了下/home,现在只有root了。。。没普通用户了
<Meowoo> e
<alvin_rxg> jusss: 多大事儿 adduser 不就又有了？
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 不会。。。
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 我的显卡一直有问题。。。我真倒霉
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 不过grub的问题解决了
<alvin_rxg> jusss: good
<jusss> alvin_rxg: debian给我装的竟然是grub-efi...
<alvin_rxg> jusss: adduser username    然后接下来都是自动的
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 哦
<jusss> alvin_rxg: 现在感觉root真好，再也不用担心权限问题，不用su sudo之类的，很好呀
<dispensable> 。。
<dispensable> root这种东西真是你好他也好
<Meowoo> python 可以做 lib 的吗
<iMadper> jusss: halt乱补全出来的时候, 你就知道root多不爽了.
<Meowoo> 我是说共享库，给另一种语言链接
<Meowoo> 我想应该不行
<jusss> iMadper: halt还要补全？。。。
<iMadper> s/共享/动\/静态链接/
<Meowoo> 如果想弄个插件，用python，需要中间层
<iMadper> jusss: 当你想补全别的, 出来的是halt的时候, 你就发现了
<jusss> iMadper: ...
<freeflyi1g> gfrog_away: 有没有在kvm里用过 lxc
<Meowoo> knownbad, 公司里华人多还是西人多
<whatsyourname> 有搞IT的吗？
<alvin_rxg> 没有
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu 13.04 安装中文没有中文选项，从哪里进入安装源呢 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445076 就是选择安装语言的时候只有个英语，我还是用vm9重装了一次ubuntu，离线安装，上次没有离线结果安了2,3个小时，网速不好，安装语言时候应该有中文的，我在百度找安装源，但是13.04好像没有
<^k^>  逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^>  逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 新 Vim和Emacs • vim插件snipMate在win7_64位环境下不用，求解。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445077 vim插件snipMate在win7_64位环境下不用，求解。 有能用的吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 futa — 2013-07-02 22:54
<knownbad> Meowoo: 啥是西人？
<Meowoo> 西方人
<knownbad> 刚刚去当劳力工了。
<knownbad> 你觉得呢？
<Meowoo> 额，肯定是为女的
<whatsyourname> 你是干什么工作的
<knownbad> 不是，就公司需要。
<knownbad> 农民工。
<Meowoo> 我咋知道，我只是好奇，你会不会觉得寂寞。
<Meowoo> 如果身边没个说中文的
<knownbad> 你不在这里我是很寂寞的。
<Meowoo> 额
<knownbad> Not really, I am used to.
<knownbad> 习惯了。
<Meowoo> 额
<Meowoo> 会不会想台湾
<knownbad> 没认识老婆前很少用中文。
<knownbad> 不怎么想，除了食物。
<Meowoo> 额
<knownbad> 你干嘛又八卦了？   今晚没事干？
<Meowoo> 明天孩子考试
<knownbad> 得去五金行。
<knownbad> 等等继续劳力工。
<knownbad> whatsyourname: ?
<stmsgebjgd> alvin_rxg, 最近咋样
<whatsyourname> sb
<knownbad> ?
<^k^>  05:03
<ofan> 老色鬼
<mordory> emacs 配置
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu故事和感慨 • 我又来吐槽ubuntu了。。。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445085 好吧这么晚都不睡就为了上来吐槽13.04。不是我不想早点睡觉，而是没办法。 一点半的时候，想安装一下13.04，然后让它自己update我睡觉去。结果，一点半折腾到现在，系统还没装上。于是我上来吐槽了。 <img s
<^k^> rc="http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/images/smilies/em20.gif" alt=":em20" title=":em20" /
<^k^>  逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
#ubuntu-cn 2013-07-03
<uhelp> Greetings.  I live in the USA but sometimes travel to the mainland.  I need to know when I am in a hotel what do I do when they wish me to install some program on Windows to access the Internet and all I have is Ubuntu on my laptop?
<iMadper> uhelp: I never meet that issue.
<uhelp> @iMadper: It happened to me twice in Shandong.
<iMadper> uhelp: in beijing/Guangdong, all the hotels i meeted provide a simple dhcp server.
<iMadper> uhelp: maybe you need choose a "kind" hotel next time.
<iMadper> uhelp: I'm that 7-days hotel provide a simple dhcp service. You can easily reach it by `dhcpcd eth0` or whatever a dhcp-client.
<iMadper> s/I'm/I'm sure/    sorry , typo.
<knownbad> I usually just bring a travel wifi ap/router and use wirelessly.
<uhelp> @iMadper: actually probably it is not legal to stay in the hotels I had the problems because they do not have the system to accept my passport so instead the woman I was with checked into the room... in others dhclient wifi0 worked fine
<uhelp> @iMadper: I just thought there may be some trick which everyone but myself knows
<knownbad> Unless you're talking about internet access provided by telecom companies.
<knownbad> That would require user with cell phone verification and possible another app install.
<uhelp> knownbad: I have a working mobile which I often used to verify but the application was Windows only and even if I could install not sure I am very happy to trust it.
<knownbad> You will most likely run into telecomm provided internet at public transit hub/station.
<knownbad> I wouldn't trust some apps but you may not have choice in China.
<knownbad> Just make sure you have good antivirus/firewall installed.
<uhelp> knownbad: I think perhaps I would only run such application inside of a VM ... I really do not trust that some data is not somehow stolen
<knownbad> That would be an excellent idea.   taking snapshot before and delete after.
<knownbad> Plus this will shield your data against possible intrusion.
<knownbad> Provided your host is fairly safe guarded?
<knownbad> Or are you hacking in China?
<uhelp> knownbad: normally I run a VM as my primary system and encrypt it when not in use ... when I travel I may even delete it and download it at the other side
<knownbad> Sounds like you're hacking in some ways.
<uhelp> knownbad: even if encrypted I worry customs may copy it and one day decrypt it so I write some random numbers over it several times  ... it only takes a minute.  Downloading it again is the bad part of this system.
<uhelp> knownbad: what do you mean by hacking?  I don't think I do anything illegal in this regard but I have private company data which I will be blamed if disclosed even if stolen from me beyond my ability to prevent.
<knownbad> Unpartitioned raw encryption may hide data fairly well if you have space to spare.
<knownbad> Hacking is a term not crime.
<uhelp> knownbad: you may be ordered to provide the password and if you lie and say it is random data they may later determine it
<uhelp> knownbad: it is better to actually make it random and then you may tell them the truth and never worry about such thing
<uhelp> knownbad: you may download it once you arrive
<knownbad> But you're at mercy of Chinese agencies when you enter China regardless of your belief.
<uhelp> knownbad: this is true anywhere you may travel
<knownbad> NSA isn't any better in respect to privacy.
<knownbad> And I am within US soil.
<uhelp> knownbad: I am not worried about NSA or Chinese or any other.  I am only worried I do not disclose data I am trusted with and that I am able to work and live my life.
<knownbad> You do you best to protect personal information but hopefully companies do the same to protect your personal information.   You're facing the same threat after you protect your information if companies you store information to neglect.
<knownbad> OK, time to go home.   Adios.
<^k^> knownbad 这里有输入法：http://www.inputking.com/ 或安装fcitx: apt-get install fcitx
<^k^>  逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<WinterLi> ubuntu的中文主页还没修复啊..快一个月了吧
<WinterLi> 水木上看到今天同时坏了好几个更新源?啥情况啊?
<ikk-> http://www.ubuntu.org.cn/
<^k^> ikk- ⇪ ti: 通告
<^V^> 大家早安
<freeflyi1g> eexpress: 在不在
<eexpress> freeflyi1g: 在了
<ningleelove> 有人吗
<^k^> ningleelove:点点点.  09:35 
<ningleelove> 你好
<ningleelove> 第一次使用IRC
<ningleelove> 你们还有别的频道吗
<ningleelove> 有没有
<ws3389> 貌似这个频道在中文里面是人气比较旺的了
<Meowoo> 装个 win3.2 能玩啥游戏
<ningleelove> 是么  没有别的？
<MeaCulpa> Meowoo: 很多吧
<ningleelove> 给我说几个呗
<jusss> MeaCulpa: 现在笔记本屏幕大多是led还是lcd？
<Meowoo> 不是 win32 是 win3.2，win95之前的
<MeaCulpa> jusss: dunno
<Meowoo> 能玩比较新的游戏么
<MeaCulpa> Meowoo: 知道啊
<MeaCulpa> Meowoo: 显然不能
<Meowoo> 额
<MeaCulpa> 你要win3.2干嘛
<Meowoo> 暗黑2呢
<MeaCulpa> 做梦
<Meowoo> 怀旧
<MeaCulpa> win 3.1还是平铺桌面呢
<MeaCulpa> 比很多Linux现在的高端多了
<MeaCulpa> 平铺就是从Windows/Mac那里学的
<jusss> 据说win是仿mac的早期
<imtxc_> MeaCulpa: 啪
<ningleelove> 好吧。。。你们都是编程爱好者？
<jusss> 好像有句话是 戳破那道窗户就能看到mac
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: .
<MeaCulpa> ningleelove: 不是
<jusss> imtxc: 笔记本屏幕是lcd？
<Meowoo> 额
<Meowoo> 3.1好像已经是层叠了吧
<ningleelove> 你们都是干什么工作的？
<MeaCulpa> 聊天的
<jusss> 苦b学生一只
<imtxc> jusss: 怎么了
<Meowoo> 还真没用过 windows 的平铺窗口时代
<Meowoo> 平铺的windows
<jusss> imtxc: 我想调屏幕的刷新率
<imtxc> jusss: xrandr
<Meowoo> 严格来说我是从 windows 95起步，接触电脑，开始接触 dos，忘了啥版本了，ucdos, wps，用了不长时间的win3.2，就进入win95年代
<jusss> imtxc: 我看电影时总有透明纹从上向下滑动
<imtxc> jusss: .... 显卡驱动的问题吧
<jusss> imtxc: 都重装过一次驱动可
<jusss> imtxc: 源里的驱动
<eexpress> 50Hz 60Hz的问题吧
<eexpress> 刷新率
<zhuifeng> 你们看视频有没有发现画面断层。。。
<eexpress> 咋断层？
<jusss> eexpress: 现在啊是60
<ofan> jusss: 你显卡坏了
<jusss> ofan: …
<ofan> 要不然你屏幕坏了
<ikk-> jusss: 垂直同步？
<zhuifeng> eexpress: 就是一种撕裂感。。。
<zhuifeng> eexpress: 轻微的，不注意看不到
<jusss> ikk-: 核显有垂直同步？
<ofan> zhuifeng: 那是文件问题
<zhuifeng> ofan: 很多视频都有。。。。
<ikk-> jusss: 都有
<ofan> zhuifeng: 下载后检查checksum
<jusss> eexpress: 现在笔记本屏幕是led吗？据说led屏调刷新率没用
<zhuifeng> ofan: 。。好吧。。。
<jusss> ikk-: 那怎么设置
<ikk-> jusss: 我查查
<jiero> jusss: 调啥，净弄些无用过时的知识
<zhuifeng> 昨天看优酷的视频就没问题。。。
<ikk-> http://blog-ysw.rhcloud.com/nvidia%E6%98%BE%E5%8D%A1linux%E4%B8%8B%E5%9E%82%E7%9B%B4%E5%90%8C%E6%AD%A5%E9%97%AE%E9%A2%98/
<^k^> ikk- ⇪ t: NVIDIA显卡linux下垂直同步问题 | yswblog
<jusss> ikk-: 我在grub的配置文件里写了nouveau.modeset=0 这样nouveau是不是就不会启动了
<jusss> ikk-: 核显
<zhuifeng> 发现看视频的时候，kwin会耗cpu资源。。。
<jusss> ikk-: 访问不了
<ikk-> jusss: 我也想禁用 独立显卡， 不然发热严重
<jusss> ikk-: 那样算禁用了吗？
<Meowoo> knownbad, 见到你了
<jusss> ikk-: nouveau.modeset=0写grub.cfg
<ikk-> jusss: 不算
<jusss> ikk-: 反正sensors没看到nouveau的温度
<zhuifeng> http://www.geforce.cn/hardware/technology/adaptive-vsync/technology
<^k^> zhuifeng ... ⇪ 自适应垂直同步 | 技术 | GeForce
<ikk-> jusss: 哦，那我也试试
<zhuifeng> 我的没这个图片上这么严重。。。。
<hlps> 大家好
<eexpress> jusss: 标准50。led/lcd是没用
<^k^> hlps:点点点.  10:06 
<jusss> eexpress: 那就是说笔记本屏幕调这个没用？
<knownbad> Meowoo: 虾米？
<jusss> eexpress: 我的屏幕好像也是断层 撕裂之类的当看电影和下拉网页时
<eexpress> 没用
<jusss> eexpress: 这怎么办
<jusss> eexpress: 经常屏幕中间或下段出现一天透明直线切割屏幕
<eexpress> 不知道。没见过啊
<ikk-> jusss: linux的驱动真的很折腾
<jusss> ikk-: 嗯
<hlps> 不折腾
<ikk-> 所以 fuck nvidia
<jusss> ikk-: 真后亏买独显
<eexpress> 独显，nv的，一直正常啊。没见过啥断开的
<Meowoo> knownbad, 没事，打个招呼
<eexpress> ati的倒是没用过
<hlps> 咱的独显还没有装显卡驱动（invidia）
<ikk-> jusss: 乱搞可能把显卡搞坏，返厂维修
<Meowoo> eexpress, ati的显卡，linux是不是很麻烦的
<jusss> eexpress: 我把nouveau好像关了也出现
<Meowoo> 以前买独立显卡都选 nv 买
<eexpress> ati的，曾经麻烦，现在不还支持xrandr嘛。还开源。应该现在比较好
<jusss> ikk-: 那咋办
<hlps> 用集显使用中
<Meowoo> 额
<ikk-> jusss: 我这里就是独立显卡不知道怎么关闭
<knownbad> 哦，儿子上学了？
<jusss> ikk-: 嗯
<hlps> ikk-: 应该可以选择显卡的吧
<ikk-> hlps: 不能
<jiero> ikk-: 升级 bios，
<jiero> ikk-: 升级到最新的nvidia驱动
 * jiero 仍在找 3000元左右的高分辨率高性能SSD笔记本电脑
<jiero> 哈哈
<palomino|working> ..... jiero
<jiero> palomino|working: 破马资助我一个？我只要60GB SSD就可以
<gfrog_away> freeflyi1g: 木有
<gfrog_away> freeflyi1g: 不过我在lxc里用过kvm，lol
<palomino|working> 以辛勤劳动为荣、以好逸恶劳为耻 jiero
 * roylez_ (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez_ (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez_ (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * palomino|working tf roylez_ 
 * roylez_ (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez_ (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<^k^> roylez_:. .., 别刷屏, 请勿Flood，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q23s
<^k^> roylez_: .. .. ..
<jiero> palomino|working:  哦。社会分工吗。
<jiero> palomino|working: 你做你的，我要我的
<roylez_> jiero: 怎可能3000买ssd笔记本
<jiero> roylez_: 除了神船
<jiero> roylez_: ssd的不是才400多元么。
<palomino|working> 那还犹豫啥，出手神舟吧
<jiero> palomino|working: 没高分辨率显示器
<gfrog_away> roylez_: 尾席
<gfrog_away> palomino|working: 破马
<roylez_> jiero: 里面的cpu支架是不是牙签做的啊？
 * palomino|working momo gfrog
 * roylez_ (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<hlps> 掉线了
<chenxiongfei> 11
<tryit> 推荐个本本～
<ikk-> 我输入 echo DDIS > /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch ， 屏幕没任何反应
<ikk-> https://github.com/awilliam/asus-switcheroo
<^k^> ikk- ⇪ t: awilliam/asus-switcheroo · GitHub
<jusss> ikk-: 你的也是asus？
<roylez_> yunfan: http://www.nczonline.net/blog/2013/07/02/internet-explorer-11-dont-call-me-ie/
<^k^> roylez_ ... ⇪ Internet Explorer 11: “Don’t call me IE” | NCZOnline
<hlps> ^k^: 那叫啥子
<ikk-> jusss: 不是，我是神州 A460P
<^k^> hlps, 你是学生吗？  10:25 
<eexpress> ikk-: 额。破船啊
<ikk-> eexpress: 2300元啊，便宜
<hlps> 额，我觉得神舟现在可以了
<eexpress> 好吧。
<hlps> k480n飘过
<ikk-> NVIDIA Geforce GT 540M• NVIDIA Geforce显卡是什么
<ikk-> NVIDIA Geforce GT 540M笔记本 + intel HD 3000
<ikk-> http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux-display-ia32-319.32-driver.html
<^k^> ikk- ⇪ ti: NVIDIA DRIVERS 319.32Certified
 * stardiviner_ 请问i686是32位还是64位CPU的？
<jiero> stardiviner_:  32
<hlps> 断了
<ikk-> http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/319.32/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-319.32.run
<^k^> ikk- ⇪ ti: {长度=>26.17 MiB, "disposition"=>"attachment", "type"=>"application/octet-stream"}
<ikk-> 驱动这么小
<jiero> ikk-: 。这还小
<ikk-> jiero: windows上面那个驱动是 130M
<jiero> 和inkscape一样大
 * sjd_zeus NND,debian还不出新内核
<iMadper> sjd_zeus: 用debian还这么追新...
<ikk-> ubuntu 源里面也有驱动
<jiero> iMadper: sid 党也算追新的
<jiero> iMadper: 比ubuntu可能新
<iMadper> jiero: 也对.
<iMadper> jiero: sid...
<jiero> iMadper: 原罪啊
 * gfrog_away Fedora rawhide党笑而不语
<jiero> gfrog_away: fedora 的小老鼠你还吱吱
<jiero> 哦。突然想到没有用猫
<jiero> 没有啥著名的猫linux
<ikk-> 愿意动手解决问题。Rawhide 的内容不少都存在问题，您需要有良好的解决问题素质和娴熟的报告问题能力。比如学会用 yum 来降级软件包和解决启动失败就是这之中的一部分。
<gfrog_away> jiero: 笨，Fedora 19啊
<gfrog_away> jiero: 多有名
<gfrog_away> jiero: Schrödinger’s Cat
<ikk-> 太折腾了
<jiero> gfrog_away: 。就这一次你也好意思说
<gfrog_away> jiero: 那也是猫
 * gfrog_away 不过越来越不理解Fedora的codename了。
 * gfrog_away 18是头牛，19就变猫了。
<roylez_> gfrog_away: 基渣
<jiero> 有没有什么 presentation tool 可以导出时自适应，16:9 16:10 之类的分辨率自选？
<jiero> 就算是给空间
<jiero> hyperkat-teachers .pdf 推荐看一下
<sjd_zeus> iMadper: 我现在也用的sid了
<eexpress> roylez_: 有啥好玩的，贡献出来
<jiero> 谁推荐Okular 设计这么弱智的pdf浏览工具。。。
<jiero> 。。。kde下用啥啊？mupdf？
<eexpress> 谁管kde的死活哦。
<eexpress> jiero: lol
<jiero> 。。。
<sjd_zeus> calibre呢
<tryit> linux下有啥可以标注的pdf阅读器？
<eexpress> xoural
<gfrog_away> jiero: Okular哪里弱智？
<eexpress> xournal nnnd
<eexpress> 其实inkscape可以搞最强的标注。
<gfrog_away> jiero: 感脚Okular比Evince强多了
<jiero> gfrog_away: 阅读的时候有那么多麻烦，不直观
<gfrog_away> jiero: emm？
<eexpress> 渣渣噶嘛。
<jiero> gfrog_away: 弱，它没把自己定位成好用的阅读。。。
<gfrog_away> eexpress: 渣神
<eexpress> 呱呱噶嘛
<imtxc> eexpress: 神
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 渣青蛙
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 屎开
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: 酷啪啪
<imtxc> ...............
<eexpress> 每天的标准对话。。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: 基娃娃
<yunfan> http://china.nikkeibp.com.cn/news/econ/66648-20130628.html
<^k^> yunfan ... ⇪ 郭台铭、郑崇华疯植物工厂，菜田造价亿元
<jiero> gfrog_away: 吉娃娃
<jiero> gfrog_away: g 蛙
<ikk-> yunfan: 这网站很慢
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 猜猜iproute2會自動認地址不
<huntxu> gfrog_away: ip addr add 一定要加 -6 麽
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 啥意思？
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 貌似是的
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 我找台機器試試
<yunfan> ikk-: 好多年前的外包做的 问过日经的小编 他们也很无奈
<yunfan> 这一点 日经不如朝日
<ikk-> yunfan: 硬件要升级了
<huntxu> gfrog_away: no 不用
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 好吧。。
<huntxu> gfrog_away: ip的-family參數
<huntxu> 果然是自己猜的
<yunfan> ikk-: 你说自己？
<ikk-> yunfan: en
<yunfan> ikk-: 你在上学？
<MeaCulpa> ...
<ikk-> yunfan: en
<yunfan> ikk-: 前途不大
<ikk-> yunfan: 你才知道啊
<yunfan> ikk-: 你放心 只是不大而已
<ikk-> yunfan: 吃饭了
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 吓人啊你
<yunfan> ikk-: 有食堂吃好幸福
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 这是事实啊 就业形势这样
 * MeaCulpa 现在觉得捂着鼻子学pl和excel才好找工作
<yunfan> 哈 学好pl 去找ee
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: perl excel vba cobol 万岁
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 恩，都是来钱快的
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 哎，我就是捂不住鼻子，穷到现在
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 没有cobol
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 这就是你的不对了, 有钱就够了... 还要毛节操
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 你不穷吧
<MeaCulpa> cobol早已外包化了
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: cobol不值钱了?
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 贤弟教训的对
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: cobol早已外包化了
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: :-)
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 那就踢掉cobol.
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 大机程序员已经三层外包了
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 码cobol的都是苦b了
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 那不好了, 踢掉cobol
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 一般都是有zf背景的大软件公司在组织猴子外包cobol
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 招投标有权参加的每个省就那几个
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 哦, 那没意思了... 外包都苦逼..
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: cobol猴子也比爪蛙猴贵点吧
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 现在用wubi能安装的Ubuntu的最新版本是哪个？从哪里下载wubi? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445108 如题，无意中呗Ubuntu迷倒了，想先安装一下双系统试试，如果顺手的话再安装正式的，从哪里下载最新版的WUBI 呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 kyger — 2013-07-03 11:22 </conten
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 不贵
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: cobol猴子永远不会是架构师，consultant
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 爪哇猴子可以转忽悠
<MeaCulpa> Cobol猴子完全没前途
<MeaCulpa> 银行之类又是有处女情节的，做过猴子就不可能进去了
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 这个倒是 你总算抓住了大公司生存的法门啊
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 银行不也培养猴子么
<MeaCulpa> cobol玩定点运算的...
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 你也说是培养啊，就是拿关系户或者相面的胡乱弄弄，几年以后找人外包
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 我看的很透彻，但挤不进，连捏鼻子pl的勇气都没
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 那你活该受穷
 * yunfan 谁穷谁丢人 哼
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 我面过无数金主问了天南海北问题，最后还是要找个pl猴子
 * iMadper 我最丢人...
<yunfan> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dWSVOFUnfYY
<^k^> yunfan ⇪ t: YouTube - Mir display server development: June 2012 - June 2013 (A Year of Mir!)
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 道理很简单，每撞楼都有厕所粪坑，豪华的破的，豪华的楼里掏粪工就贵，因为掏粪工能看到他们Ass, 所以又不能外包
<lucky_> iMadper: 我上班时间没网上了
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 很好的比喻 非常贴切
<lucky_> iMadper: 十套练习做完大约要多长时间？
 * lucky_ 妈的，上班时间不给我玩电脑，现在笔记本被同事借去看片
<ikk-> lucky_: 有偿租赁啊
<lucky_> ikk-: 我一实习生怎么好意思
<iMadper> lucky_: 一整天.
<lucky_> ikk-: 重要的是他现在用，而我却提心吊胆的
<ikk-> lucky_: 电脑里面有自拍吧，看就看了
<lucky_> ikk-: 昨晚下载的东京热还留在播放器里
<ikk-> lucky_: 牛
<lucky_> iMadper: 那我这段时间进度可能会很慢了
<lucky_> ikk-: 午休都不敢去了
<lucky_> ikk-: 万一被打他打开一个办公室的人可都在啊！
<yunfan> 看片
<^k^> 新 软件/网站开发 • CVS 配置问题 unrecognized keyword 'PamAuth' http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445109 按照网上教程及README安装配置。 登陆过程如下： jax@root:~$ cvs -d :pserver:cvsuser@localhost:/myrepos login Logging in to :pserver:cvsuser@localhost:2401/myrepos CVS password: cvs [login aborted]: unrecognized auth response from localhost: cvs pserver:
<^k^> /myrepos/CVSROOT/config [99]: unrecognized keyword `PamAuth'&l
<October21> lucky_: 我昨天google了 有x64的pidgin
<lucky_> ikk-: 有办法让我电脑中毒他用不了吗
<ikk-> lucky_: 没
<lucky_> October21: 那太好了
<October21> lucky_: 你直接去官网啊
<ikk-> lucky_: 你可以设置个cron脚步，没小时执行一次。如果发现不是你自己在使用，就把系统搞得很慢
<lucky_> October21: 晚上找试试，现在笔记本在别人那
<ikk-> 脚本
<lucky_> iMadper: 有什么办法让我电脑中毒别人用不了吗
<October21> lucky_: BIOS密码啊 诸多限制
<MeaCulpa> 自己跑个死循环嘛
<October21> 方法太多了吧
<ikk-> lucky_: 开sshd, 远程控制一下
<October21> MeaCulpa: 这还不如设置init
<iMadper> lucky_: 方法很多, 最好的方法是非技术方法.
<ikk-> lucky_: 万一他把网线拔了，还是每小时喂狗靠谱
<iMadper> lucky_: 直接说, 我不借.
<lucky_> iMadper: 我的东京热啊
<iMadper> lucky_: O_o 妹子也看东京热?
<ikk-> lucky_: 这么热的天还看
 * iMadper 北京也热
<lucky_> iMadper: 你懂的，昨晚才下载的，还留在播放器里，点开就是接着上次播放
<lucky_> ik
<imtxc> 什么
<lucky_> ikk-: 刚刚办公室的人也这么说
<ikk-> lucky_: 地球人都知道的
<lucky_> iMadper: 我现在提心吊胆的
<ikk-> lucky_: 还是去找个女朋友 靠谱
<iMadper> lucky_: ikk- 的真身, 就是你们办公室的某个人
<yunfan> ikk-: 还是用手快
<lucky_> ikk-: 竟说这些没用的，现在怎办
<ikk-> yunfan: 那倒是
<ikk-> lucky_: 现在午睡
<lucky_> iMadper: 还有我表哥也是这个办公室，被传出去我就丢人丢大了
<October21> lucky_: 你笔记本借人了
<lucky_> ikk-: 我怎么睡得着
<lucky_> October21: 是的啊
<jiero> iMadper: 妹子
 * jiero 该去吃了
<jiero> iMadper: 我这里刚刚驱除了一个23岁，但是像小学生的妹子。。。
<iMadper> jiero: 驱除?
<jiero> iMadper: 23岁刚大学毕业，但是似乎不懂专业知识。
<imtxc> 乃们能不能不天天说妹子。
<iMadper> jiero: 你们不要给我呀
<jiero> iMadper: 。。。
<jiero> iMadper: 是你姐姐！
<iMadper> jiero: 我就喜欢姐姐
<jiero> iMadper: 。。。
<iMadper> jiero: 真的, 我没开玩笑....
<ikk-> iMadper: 不说妹子说袜子啊？
<jiero> iMadper: 我。。。
<iMadper> jiero: ä½ ?
<jiero> imtxc iMadper 不说妹子了，说脱袜子
<iMadper> ikk-: 啊?
 * iMadper ...
<ikk-> iMadper: 发错
<iMadper> ikk-: ....
<ikk-> imtxc: 不说妹子说袜子啊？
<yunfan> ikk-: 不是的我不说
<jiero> yunfan: 所以你直接不能说了
<yunfan> jiero: 怎么驱除？
<jiero> yunfan: 对方哭着走了
<jiero> yunfan: 开除？
<yunfan> jiero: 干嘛哭？
<jiero> yunfan: 我怎么知道。
<yunfan> 干嘛开除？
<Tpwt> 嘿！
<jiero> yunfan: 大概是不会干财务，虽然毕业了
<yunfan> 你们山东人好讨厌 总有说书习惯 说话半截半截的 留掌声时间呢
<jiero> yunfan: 我不知道啊。
<yunfan> jiero: 不会干 又是如何招进来的呢
<yunfan> 显然没这么简单
<jiero> yunfan: 只是我和她说话的时候她这样说的
<jiero> yunfan: 呃，当时我真不明白。
<jiero> yunfan: 我有和你一样的疑问，但没想到今天爆发了
<ikk-> 财务不是简单的活儿
<yunfan> http://news.xinhuanet.com/yzyd/world/20130703/c_116384562.htm
<^k^> yunfan ... ⇪ 玻利维亚总统专机迫降奥地利 机上未发现斯诺登 - 延展阅读-新华网
<jiero> yunfan: 。。。这人。。。可以去拍片了
<yunfan> jiero: 你居然和他说话 看来是他故意勾搭你
<ikk-> 简单的活儿都被机器人抢光了
<lucky_> jiero: 那妹子不是imadper办公室的吗？你和他一个公司？
<jiero> lucky_: 你说啥呐。
<jiero> lucky_: 完全不是一个人
<lucky_> jiero: 理解错了
<jiero> 竟然有这样一个网站。
<jiero> http://www.mynvshen.com/9001/top
<yunfan> jiero: 拍片很苦的 而且我jj不够长
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ 浙江大学-女神TOP100
<jiero> 浙江大学 。
<jiero> 看看有几个比我奶奶当年还漂亮的
<roylez_> jiero: 渣渣
<ikk-> TOP6
<lucky_> yunfan: 斯诺登是谁？
<jiero> roylez_: 乐乐乐。
 * jiero 抱抱 roylez_
<jiero> ikk-: 感觉是 top 20左右。
<jiero> 美女一直都很多
<imtxc> roylez_: 席
 * huntxu 抱抱 jiero 
<ikk-> jiero: :)
 * jiero 抱抱 huntxu
<huntxu> jiero: 化妝的，直接忽略
<huntxu> 藝術照的也忽略
<jiero> huntxu: 嘿嘿，我看着长大的女孩也在TOP100
<palomino|working> O_o jiero
<palomino|working> 光源氏计划? jiero
<huntxu> jiero: 是咩？
<huntxu> jiero: 82，我喜歡的類型
<palomino|working> top6...
 * roylez_ (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez_ (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez_ (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<jiero> palomino|working: 什么意思？
<huntxu> jiero: 不知道一不一樣的，還是剛更新
<jiero> huntxu: 哦。
<palomino|working> 光源氏計畫一詞指男人把小女孩撫養長大，將她培養成自己理想中的女人，以期能成為自己未來的結婚對象。 jiero
<roylez_> palomino|working: 还有力气么？
<huntxu> jiero: 你看著長大的，是哪個
<Tpwt> 。。
<ikk-> roylez_: 你打4枪应该也没事了，我调整了nick验证后的触发上限
<palomino|working> .... ikk-
<palomino|working> 应该给他调成1下就触发
 * roylez_ (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez_ (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez_ (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez_ (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<^k^> roylez_: .. .. ..
<jiero> huntxu: 不告诉你
 * palomino|working 猛揍 roylez_ 
<ikk-> :)
<Tpwt> 不错啊！
<roylez_> ikk-: 谢谢啊，你真是机器人中的好人
<huntxu> jiero: 說嘛，可以介紹
<huntxu> ikk-: 今天不和bot合體啊。
<ikk-> roylez_: 我一般不做好人。。
<jiero> huntxu: 很久不联系了
<jiero> huntxu: 介绍什么？
<jiero> lol
<^k^> huntxu 合了 `人机合一说
<huntxu> jiero: 介紹給我
<jiero> huntxu: 。。。
 * huntxu 缺個二房
<jiero> huntxu: 死吧。。。
<huntxu> ..
<huntxu> jiero: 那介紹給樂樂
<ikk-> palomino|working: 下次考虑
<palomino|working> 考虑光源氏? ikk-
<jiero> huntxu: 乐乐太大了
<jiero> roylez_: 欺负你
<ikk-> palomino|working: 计划没有变化快
<huntxu> jiero: 樂樂喜歡小的
<huntxu> jiero: 那我剛好啊，不大
<huntxu> jiero: 30, 60
<jiero> 差一点。
<jiero> 算了
<jiero> 而且我无法介绍
<huntxu> >.<
<yunfan> palomino|working: 孙文 呵呵
<zhaotongxue> Ubuntu装好后无法进入
<zhaotongxue> 说的是0xc000007b error
<zhaotongxue> Say English?
<zhaotongxue> Or Chinese>
<zhaotongxue> You Say
<zhaotongxue> hello?
<zhaotongxue> Is there anyone?
<zhaotongxue> Who can answer me?
<zhaotongxue> Please.
<zhaotongxue> Thanks
<zhaotongxue> Ubuntn can't startup
<zhaotongxue> Why ?
<zhaotongxue> It's 0xc000007Error
 * imtxc 订外卖小哥还送了我一杯七匹狼口味的酸奶， 激动
<yunfan> imtxc: 骑匹狼？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • Ubuntu12.04_amd64的dash不能透明了，为什么呢？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445110 之前是可以透明的，后面装了个glx dock，发现不好用，卸载之后发现dash不透明了。看图。求解救 统计信息: 发表于 由 ccnyou — 2013-07-03 12:48
<imtxc> yunfan: 不许想歪
<nick___> hey dude
<nick___> I hit a question recently
<nick___> about imagemagick
<nick___> I dont know if there is a imagemagicker
<nick___> hello body
<yunfan> imtxc: 怎么歪/
<nick___> 奥 不对 这是中文站哈
<nick___> 哈哈
<nick___> 还要我费尽
<nick___> 喂 是我吗
<nick___> 有人吗
<^k^> nick___:点点点.  12:57 
<nick___> display 以后出事儿了
<nick___> 他说 delegate ... CommandLine
<nick___> 好像是说什么没编译进X11
<nick___> 可能是ImageDisplayCommandLine什么的
<jk_> hello
<^k^> jk_:点点点.  12:59 
<nick___> 有没有人有一丁点儿的想法
<nick___> 好吧 我承认你们没想法
<jk_> 测试
<^k^> jk_:点点点.  13:01 
<jk_> test
<^k^> jk_:点点点.  13:01 
<jk_> test
<^k^> jk_:点点点.  13:11 
<jiero> huntxu:  许小仙打台球么
<^k^>  逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<nyfair> http://www.acfun.tv/a/ac722672
<^k^> nyfair ... ⇪ 《小时代》主题曲涉嫌抄袭 与日本歌曲完全一致 - Acfun - 天下漫友是一家
<nyfair> 四娘果然是优秀的汉化家啊
<MeaCulpa> ...
<MeaCulpa> 我不介意男童，但是郭某某实在让人提不起兴趣...
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 。。。
<MeaCulpa> loose ass
<jiero> 郭某某 男童？
<nyfair> MeaCulpa: 你口味太重了
<nyfair> MeaCulpa: 半羽见了四娘都得低头，你算老几？
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 抬不起头
<nyfair> 这里有谁见了四娘能不低头的？
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: 估计没有吧
<nyfair> ^k^
<MeaCulpa> 我就不知道这类人怎么红的...
<MeaCulpa> 是男人捧还是女人捧...
<imtxc> 101.70.36.236
<^k^> imtxc, 101.70.36.236 浙江省 联通
<nyfair> MeaCulpa: 去逛下四娘贴吧不就知道了，全是脑残粉啊
<jiero> 对个人的尊崇。。。
<jiero> 很难领略
<nyfair> 只要你足够自恋而且够贱，你就一定能红
<nyfair> 书是抄的，文笔说实话不算差当然也不算好，身高不说了，脸和身材一般般，不炒作就是一有生理缺陷的普通人
<MeaCulpa> 啊，炒的？
<MeaCulpa> 抄袭的？
<jiero> nyfair: 做到了就是做到了
<nyfair> 是啊
<jiero> 天下文章一大抄啊
<MeaCulpa> 那就是说还有大傻子？他是二傻子？
<nyfair> 而且这种成功完全可以复制
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 傻文至少难找啊
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 你找篇那么二的试试看
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 大概也是抄日本人的。
<MeaCulpa> jiero: ...
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 。
<nyfair> 当个玛丽苏，其实也不错啊
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 当我没说啊，我真的不知道你说啥。
<jiero> nyfair: 玛丽苏是 那个suse女？
<nyfair> 。。。
<MeaCulpa> 不认得，没文化
<nyfair> ^k^: 什么是玛丽苏
<jiero> nyfair: 全能者？
<^k^> nyfair: define:玛丽苏 |玛丽苏|，即Mary Sue的音译。|玛丽苏|（Mary Sue）一词据说原出于国外的同人小说圈。 某外国作者创造了一个名叫Mary Sue的虚构女主角在自编的科幻同人文里尽情YY |...|
<MeaCulpa> 麦粒素
 * jiero 不看小说，不看科幻。
 * jiero 觉得科幻真弱。。。
<jiero> 跳不出原有的框框
<nyfair> jiero: 何小说完全没关系，意思就是极度自恋的人
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 重点是幻，不是科
<jiero> nyfair: 哦。
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 呃，也是
<MeaCulpa> 有啥好看的科幻...
 * jiero 想知道当年有多少科幻片显示装置是平板半透明不是心灵感应而是用键盘的。
<nyfair> 我等没事泡泡irc，自然也有人闲着就去看玛丽苏文，这受众当然广泛，而且天朝人口基数在那里
 * MeaCulpa 心灵感应同步难度高啊
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 科幻啊
 * MeaCulpa 人家显示装置要的是多人观摩啊
<iMadper> <huntxu> jiero: 樂樂喜歡小的 <huntxu> jiero: 那我剛好啊，不大
<nyfair> 硬科幻还是软科幻？
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 科幻也不能太离谱啊，心灵感应怎么同步？比如开会
<iMadper> huntxu: roylez_ ^^
<nyfair> COC那种科幻能接受么？
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 机器人信息共享-没人类的事情了
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 要让所有与会者同时获得相同的心灵感应，没有偏差...
<MeaCulpa> 显然还是个显示器简单~
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: CoC是傻
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 立体影像
<MeaCulpa> nyfair: CoC是啥？
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 你都说了心灵里...立体的话全息投影很早就有
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 嗯嗯。我的描述错误，我是说心灵 > 键盘
 * MeaCulpa 最近在看BSG...太空科幻剧果然都是伦理剧...
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 对啊对啊
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 只要是和外太空沾边的，一定是伦理剧
<jiero> iMadper: 你怎么了
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 可能人类一旦到了个广阔空间，就会觉得孤独...
<jiero> iMadper: 难道要放弃
<iMadper> jiero: 点可能?!
<iMadper> jiero: 怎么可能.
<MeaCulpa> jiero: BSG 伦理的有点厉害了...你看过没?
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 那么多人，我才认识不到1万个
<iMadper> jiero: 我可能会放弃, 因为我没办法预测以后会发生什么. 不过不会这么快放弃的.
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 没
<jiero> iMadper: 至少先ntr成功再放弃
<roylez_> MeaCulpa: BSG是啥？  白食鬼？
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: BattleStar Galactica
<iMadper> jiero: 一切随缘~
<jiero> 什么是 bsg
<^k^> jiero: define:bsg |Battlestar Galactica| (|BSG|) is an American military science fiction television series , and part of the |Battlestar Galactica| franchise. The show was developed by |...|
<roylez_> iMadper: 帽子
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 自己google
<iMadper> roylez_: 乃要干嘛..
<iMadper> bsg = 博士狗  是狗当中比较有学问的那种
<roylez_> iMadper: 早啊
<iMadper> roylez_: 早。
<palomino|working> .... iMadper
<roylez_> iMadper: 午饭吃的蛋蛋？
<iMadper> palomino|working: 啥?
 * roylez_ (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez_ (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez_ (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * palomino|working slaps roylez_ 
<jiero> palomino|working: 午饭吃得牛排吗？
<iMadper> roylez_: 没.
<palomino|working> 驴肉火烧*2 jiero
<roylez_> iMadper: 午饭吃的牛娃？
<roylez_> iMadper: 午饭吃的马肉火烧？
<jiero> palomino|working: 。全驴宴你就夹两片走了，太浪费
<iMadper> palomino|working: 现在的驴肉, 很多都掺杂马肉了... 你同类呀...
<palomino|working> 没办法 iMadper
<iMadper> roylez_: 吃得, 排骨.
<palomino|working> 凑合吃吧 iMadper
<jiero> palomino|working: 。。。
<iMadper> palomino|working: ... ... ...
<roylez_> iMadper: 哦，bones
<iMadper> roylez_: 下次吃乐乐
<gfrog_away> iMadper: bsg是bsg的话，那dsg不就是屌丝狗了？
<roylez_> palomino|working: 有好事没？
<jiero> 吃乐乐
<palomino|working> 没有 roylez_
<palomino|working> 买了个蓝牙音箱
 * roylez_ (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: 乃的座驾是不是dsg？
<jiero> palomino|working: 什么时候有好事？
<palomino|working> 发现ubuntu13.04连不上a2dp了
<iMadper> gfrog_away: bsg要是bsg的话, 那dsg就是dsg了!
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: 不是
<roylez_> palomino|working: 要你何用
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: 手动？
 * palomino|working 杀 roylez_ 
<jiero> palomino|working: 讲，孩子几岁了
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: 我MT的
<palomino|working> who knows.. jiero
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: 是啊，多个东西可以摸摸
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: 嗯，男人就耍MT，lol
<roylez_> jiero: 他家娃会磨豆子了吗？
<palomino|working> 马桶?
<jiero> roylez_: 。。。会磨刀了
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: 要是有人给你Blowjob, 也不太方便
<palomino|working> 磨刀霍霍向猪羊
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: 其实都是一样的，AT更安逸点，尤其城市里人多车多
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: 啧啧，车震还坐驾驶位上啊，方向盘很碍事的。 lol
 * iMadper ^^的人都很有经验呀...
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: 你要是喜欢，可以看看Honda的设计
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: 专为车震设计嘛？
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: 正好绕过别人脖子控制挡位
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: 啧啧
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: 那种档杆在方向盘下面的？
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: 你要搞个座驾？
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: no，在主面板下方
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: 我早有四轮儿啊。
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: 牛逼啊牛逼
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: 一辆公路，一辆折叠，刚好四轮儿
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: 是童车那种吧
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: 还有两个方向盘，四个脚蹬子
<MeaCulpa> 帝都这种空气，你还脚蹬...不如直接吸烟
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: 帝都坡儿很爽的。
 * lucky_ 你们说我把手机格式化了还能不能开得开机？
<matrix_milo> 你试试？
<jiero> lucky_: 能
<lucky_> jiero: 你确定？
<lucky_> matrix_milo: 万一开不开怎么办
<imtxc> roylez_: 赞
<imtxc> roylez_: 再来一发
<matrix_milo> 干嘛要格式化
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: mplayerz怎么指定用那个显卡？编译版本的才能指定？
<palomino|working> -_-
<palomino|working> 还能指定显卡么
<jusss> palomino|working: 不能？
<iMadper> lucky_: 还能开机.
<jusss> palomino|working: 那个浏览器可以指定显卡不？Failed to open VDPAU backend libvdpau_nvidia.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<palomino|working> 这不是少文件么
<nyfair> 干嘛不装黄总的驱动？
<jusss> palomino|working: 能指定不用nvidia吗？
<jusss> nyfair: 黄总？大黄蜂？
<iMadper> jusss: 你在执行什么操作? 怎么浏览器都出来了?
<palomino|working> 指定-vo xv?
<nyfair> vdpau就是n纪的，你说呢
<jusss> iMadper: 只是用iceweasel看个网页
<iMadper> palomino|working: 看清楚了, jusss 说的是浏览器... 浏览器还能 -vo?
<palomino|working> 他刚才不是说mplayer?
<iMadper> palomino|working: lol~你没跟上节奏~
<nyfair> 大便用户你好
<lucky_> matrix_milo: 文件夹那么多，不知道该怎么清理
<jusss> palomino|working: -vo后好像可以指定nvidian ati卡的硬解
<jusss> palomino|working: 不过需要自己编译
<palomino|working> -vo vdpau直接支持
<palomino|working> vaapi得自己编译了
<abinex> lucky_: 额
<palomino|working> 我改用vlc了 jusss
<palomino|working> vlc直接支持vaapi
<jusss> palomino|working: 不需要编译？
<lucky_> iMadper: 会不会出什么意外？
<iMadper> palomino|working: mplayer-vaapi
<jusss> palomino|working: 现在装的是nouveau 不是官方的nvidia驱动
<lucky_> abinex: 嗯？
<abinex> 蛋疼，直接买解码器吧
<iMadper> lucky_: ... 意外? 手机摔坏了之类的吧
<palomino|working> 哦,换官方！ jusss
<abinex> 原来老子的路由器是完好无损的
<jusss> palomino|working: 卸载nouveau安装官方的？
<nyfair> abinex: 哪个商业解码器比ffmpeg好你倒是说说
<palomino|working> 编译过，费了不少劲 iMadper
<palomino|working> 对呀 jusss
<iMadper> palomino|working: 二进制版本的直接用
<abinex> 只是电源的电线不好了
<palomino|working> 有诸?_? iMadper
<jusss> palomino|working: 源里有官方包吗？非开源的官方包
<palomino|working> nvidia-glx还是什么的
<iMadper> palomino|working: 必须有. arch.
<imtxc> abinex: 来吃饺子
<abinex> 电源不通
<palomino|working> = = iMadper
<abinex> 所以开不了
<abinex> 害老子买了160块钱的新型路由器
<iMadper> palomino|working: 3 community/mplayer-vaapi 35107-8 [installed]
<iMadper>  
<nyfair> nvidia驱动良心货啊，没事装那个蛋疼的开源驱动干嘛
<palomino|working> nvidia-current jusss
<palomino|working> 是啊 nyfair
<nyfair> 那是amd屌丝用的
<jusss> nyfair: ...自带的
<palomino|working> 换吧 jusss
<iMadper> palomino|working: aur/gstreamer-vaapi-git 20120803-1  这个倒是不知道好用不...
<palomino|working> 官方的挺好使的 jusss
<palomino|working> ... iMadper
<jusss> palomino|working: install nvidia-current?
<palomino|working> 我的gstreamer就不正常工作..
<palomino|working> 是呀 jusss
<abinex> 额
<nyfair> palomino|working: 删了删了
<iMadper> palomino|working: fx依赖gstreamer的吧?
<palomino|working> 好多都依赖
<nyfair> palomino|working: 没多少依赖吧
<iMadper> palomino|working: libvdpau-va-gl 20130612-1 (10)   这个好玩不?
<lucky_> iMadper: 格式化之后系统还会不会像以前那样正常的运行？
<palomino|working> 不知道 iMadper
<iMadper> palomino|working: VDPAU driver with OpenGL/VAAPI backend
<jusss> palomino|working: 那还装libvdpau_nvidia.so吗？
<iMadper> lucky_: 会.
<nyfair> 哪些程序依赖gstreamer?一并删了
<abinex> 用英特尔都是糕蟀腹
<palomino|working> 有个libvdpau1 jusss
<palomino|working> 大概在这里带了吧 jusss
<jusss> palomino|working: 哦，我试试
<jusss> palomino|working: 需要卸载nouveau?还是装的过程会提示卸载nouveau?
<palomino|working> 我不知道。。
<iMadper> jusss: 直接装闭源驱动就行了.
<iMadper> jusss: 开源驱动不用卸载.
 * nyfair 表示firefox的windows版没看到有gstreamer
<jusss> palomino|working: No candidate version found for nvidia-current
<jusss> iMadper: No candidate version found for nvidia-current
<lucky_> imtxc: 吃饺子怎么不叫上我
<palomino|working> -_- jusss
<palomino|working> apt-cache search nvidia
<jusss> palomino|working: Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "libvdpau_nvidia.so"
<yunfan> nyfair: 不准侮辱amd粉
<palomino|working> nvidia-304: /usr/lib32/nvidia-304/vdpau/libvdpau_nvidia.so
<nyfair> jusss: 哪个软件要链接libvdpau_nvidia.so?
 * yunfan 要不然诅咒你罩杯降到A-
<iMadper> yunfan: 原本是多大?
<nyfair> yunfan: 18mm你好
<yunfan> iMadper: 那就不晓得了 大概她还愉快的接受了这么小小的一点进步
<yunfan> nyfair: 能用就好 lol
<yunfan> iMadper: 会java/python不 豌豆荚在招人
<jusss> nyfair: iceweasel
 * sjd_zeus 163的源是不是好不了了
<jusss> palomino|working: nvidia-vdpau-driver - NVIDIA vdpau driver
<iMadper> yunfan: 两者都不会.
<jusss> palomino|working: 这个？
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: imadper是Perl党，赚大钱的
<iMadper> yunfan: 惭愧...
<nyfair> yunfan: 时薪多少？
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: perl倒是会用一些, 不过钱还一分都没拿到...
<palomino|working> 额...你用的不是ubuntu吧.. jusss
<yunfan> nyfair: 全套4百 包夜8百
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 你要修炼忽悠能力
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 也对 霹雳党看不起这种小钱的
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: perl的工作都需要点忽悠能力，否则人家愿意让你上门掏shit?
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 要修练的很多的...
<yunfan> iMadper: ninja
<palomino|working> 虽说在这#ubuntu-cn里用ubuntu的是少数派，但我还是坚持用下来了.. jusss
<iMadper> yunfan: .
<yunfan> palomino|working: 烧死
<imtxc> 来来来聊天
<palomino|working> =_= yunfan
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 赞 perl 党
<palomino|working> 太残忍了
<nyfair> 虽说在这#ubuntu-cn里用windows的是少数派，但我还是坚持用下来了.. jusss
<jusss> palomino|working: 为啥我这就没libvdpau_nvidia.so
<imtxc> iMadper: 赞 perl 高富帅
<yunfan> iMadper: 修炼的诀窍就是要做忍者 没事忍着就行
<iMadper> yunfan: 有事也要忍着
<iMadper> imtxc: 恩, 乖.
<yunfan> win党怎么处理? cc MeaCulpa
<yunfan> iMadper: 对头
<emacser> 111.148.160.141
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 我也用win
<^k^> emacser, 111.148.160.141 广东省 铁通
<iMadper> emacser: 其实, 我们不用ip, 也可以分辨出你来的...
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 所以才问你怎么处理
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 鼓励啊~
<imtxc> `address emacser
<yunfan> 我还以为你会说爆菊
<emacser> 我承认在这里是使用irc所有人中在垃圾的
<yunfan> `address imtxc
<iMadper> imtxc: kk早就把你放到黑名单了.
<imtxc> iMadper: 没有
<imtxc> iMadper: kk 跟我说话，为什么用的 msg
<yunfan> iMadper: kk改私聊了
<iMadper> imtxc: lol~
<iMadper> yunfan: 是咩?
<emacser> 来了许久
<yunfan> 我倒是要求过kk把我加黑名单里
<iMadper> `address yunfan
<imtxc> ^k^: 出来
<emacser> 这里的人礼貌没有一点提高
<^k^> imtxc, 在哪里出？  14:23 
<emacser> 请问大伙几岁了
<yunfan> 18
<emacser> 素质就像3岁小孩
<yunfan> 没办法 短嘛
<MeaCulpa> 3岁小孩素质牛啊，抵抗力好，柔韧好，就是容易脱臼
<jusss> xterm: This should not happen. Why is it so?
<jusss> xterm竟然说话了。。。
<yunfan> 刚好看到脱臼  莫非你也在跟我看同一本书啊 MeaCulpa
<emacser> MeaCulpa: 这么牛 跟它去说吧
<imtxc> 我 17
<emacser> 我40
<emacser> 难怪 小毛孩子多
<yunfan> 40 长得不行
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: ...牛
<emacser> yunfan: 学一门语言吧
<emacser> yunfan: 没逻辑
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 冰与火之歌
<yunfan> emacser: 这个是跟ee学的 莫怪
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 那个我早看过了
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 不过没看完
<MeaCulpa> emacser: GNU Emacs?
<MeaCulpa> emacser: 你40了，那就难怪了，GNU Emacs = Generally Not Used Except Middle Aged Computer Scientist
<MeaCulpa> emacser: 这里人叫我缩写帝
<emacser> MeaCulpa: 谁鸟你
<lucky_> yunfan: 你也看冰与火？
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 我倒是想看英文的 不少人说中文翻译太卖弄了
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 看啊，当然要看英文的
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 怎样设置成10.04那样普通的界面？没有全局顶栏菜单的那种 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445113 界面越做越离奇了，不太习惯~唉 统计信息: 发表于 由 xwmlinux — 2013-07-03 14:27
<yunfan> lucky_: 前几天看完了电视剧 所以就看看小说
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 诶 这就是你地大公司的人的优势啊 看英文无压力
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 优秀的小说用词朴实，平和上口的，冰火可以算是奇幻里面文笔优秀的
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 和大公司没关系，这里锉人多了去了
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 但是翻译翻得太华丽很讨厌 我看电视剧的时候就可以看出来 什么领主 大人 陛下 统统都是 your grace
<emacser> MeaCulpa: indeed
<yunfan> 翻译却翻成各种 很讨厌
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 那没办法...
<MeaCulpa> Ser Yunfan
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 本来一种称谓能体现他们那种封建制度 翻成中文 区别就大多了
<lucky_> yunfan: 我看了两集没看出内涵来
<emacser> ^k^: 这次你猜对了
<yunfan> lucky_: 你罩杯太小的缘故
<^k^> emacser, 什么是“本”是指什么？  14:32 
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 呵呵，这个小说真的可以看原版
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 找不到好的英文版 我下了个 txt的 排版一塌糊涂
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 排版无所谓了，你用啥看...我用vim看的...
<emacser> ^k^: 你弱智
<lucky_> yunfan: 那个小矮人小说里也那么矮吗？
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: txt的好啊，我有个word版本才蛋疼
<MeaCulpa> lucky_: 是
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 我是kindle + 手机
<MeaCulpa> lucky_: Imp
<^k^> emacser, 谢谢你告诉我。  14:33 
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 怪不得
<yunfan> lucky_: 恩 而且比电视剧里的丑多了
<imtxc> 。。。。。。。。。。
<yunfan> word确实蛋疼
<jusss> palomino|working: 把你的xorg.conf给我吧
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 丑...也没插画吧
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 描写嘛
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 就跟西游记原著和西游记电视剧里 那三个兄弟一样
<emacser> ^k^: 你是帅哥
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 前面两本真是山雨欲来风满楼
<^k^> emacser, 谢谢你告诉我，我帅。  14:34 
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 我比较好奇书里有什么小罗罗活到五卷以后的么
<palomino|working> 装nvidia驱动的时候不是会给你生成一个么 jusss
<emacser> ^k^: 抽烟
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 我看书只看到第四
<^k^> emacser, 你说是不是太复杂或太简单了我。  14:35 
<emacser> ^k^: 你美女
<yunfan> 已经有五了 中文的是1-4
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 要不是HBO拍了这个我还没想起来
<imtxc> iMadper: 帽子
<^k^> emacser, 你知道你做了什么，当你承担。  14:35 
<palomino|working> 中文5我看完了 yunfan
<lucky_> yunfan: 我说怎么会找个小矮人演王子，那小矮人竟然艾美提名了
<yunfan> palomino|working: 额  哪里搞的 ？ 发哥
<iMadper> imtxc: 干嘛?
<palomino|working> jd买的吧 yunfan
<yunfan> lucky_: 那矮子确实还行
<imtxc> iMadper: 自杀
<lucky_> MeaCulpa: lmp是什么
<palomino|working> 但是第五卷内容颇无聊。。。
<yunfan> palomino|working: 我不打算买纸张书了 除非你有电子书的购买链接
 * jiero 想要西游记游戏
<palomino|working> 小恶魔? lucky_
<palomino|working> 网上搜搜也许有.. yunfan
<MeaCulpa> lucky_: imp
<imtxc> 妹子的！！
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 我看指环王很吃力
<emacser> ^k^: 你拉屎
 * jiero 根本记不住任命
<jiero> s/人名
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 为啥？
<imtxc> palomino|working: test
<palomino|working> test failure
 * yunfan unix 系统里住了好多小恶魔 呵呵
<imtxc> palomino|working: 你什么时候进了我的 ignore 了。。。。。
<palomino|working> ....
<palomino|working> 我不知道啊。。
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 大概是小说我都没觉得有什么意思。。。
<^k^> emacser, 你能不能更有礼貌？  14:37 
<MeaCulpa> jiero: LOTR文采又比Fire Ice高一个档次了，流畅啊
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 恩，你的问题
<palomino|working> 我也记不住 jiero
<yunfan> ofan已经进了我的ignore
<imtxc> palomino|working: 我只是过滤了另一个带 working 的。。。
<palomino|working> =_= imtxc
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 你自己不够娱乐，还要去记
<imtxc> 难道是 | 起作用的？？？
<yunfan> 居然有红旗的
<lucky_> palomino|working: 这么多人看冰火啊...
<MeaCulpa> jiero: LOTR做国内的英语教材我看牛逼
<MeaCulpa> lucky_: 最近电视剧火
<lucky_> MeaCulpa: 是什么意思？
<palomino|working> 有几个角色还是蛮喜欢的.. luanlengli
<MeaCulpa> lucky_: 在奇幻界冰火一直很火的
<palomino|working> 有几个角色还是蛮喜欢的.. lucky_
<emacser> ^k^: 你不能拉屎
<im|txc> 这下好了
<palomino|working> 被切断了！ im|txc
<im|txc> 谁 ignore 我就连 iMadper 也一起 ignore 了
<^k^> emacser, 粗鲁是真的从来就不是一个好主意。  14:39 
<emacser> ^k^: 妹子喜欢
<gfrog_away> im|txc: 我擦，你被谁上了？
<iMadper> im|txc: 你这个名字好.
<^k^> emacser, 你赚了很多他人的sacrafices？  14:39 
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 呃。
<imtxc> 我擦，都什么人。。。
<emacser> ^k^: I am lost.
<lucky_> MeaCulpa: 可惜我看得都不太热门
<jusss> palomino|working: 我装了nvidia-vdpau-driver，提示我去xorg.conf enable它，没自动生成xorg.conf
<emacser> ^k^: 谁对你源码有性趣
<iMadper> imtxc: http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/chrome-27-firefox-21-opera-next,3534-12.html
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ The WBGP XVI Winner's Circle - Chrome 27, Firefox 22, IE10, And Opera Next, Benchmarked
<jusss> palomino|working: 而且我现在还有nouveau
<^k^> emacser, 你的目的是我谁性欲源。  14:41 
 * lucky_ 其实我是hbo粉
<palomino|working> 你用的是ubuntu么。。 jusss
<jusss> palomino|working: wheezy...
<palomino|working> 额。。
<emacser> ^k^: 好色
<palomino|working> 那我不知道喽。。
<jusss> palomino|working: 这不是一家的吗。。。
<palomino|working> 运行一下nvidia-xconfig试试
<palomino|working> 但是包名字都不一样啊 jusss
<imtxc> iMadper: 看不懂，那些图都是表示启动时间的么？
<palomino|working> nvidia-current你都没有..
<imtxc> 还是内存占用的。。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 不用管表示什么, 只需要知道, fx第一, 就够了
<jusss> palomino|working: bash: nvidia-xconfig: command not found
<^k^> emacser, .. 休息一下 ..  14:42 
<emacser> ^k^: 不行了吧
<palomino|working> nvidia驱动带的，应该是 jusss
<^k^> emacser, 尝试，以确定这是否是一个人或一个计算机响应。  14:42 
<imtxc> palomino|working: 怪不得今天一直没看到你的消息。。。
<palomino|working> 怎么发现的呢 imtxc
<jusss> palomino|working: 找到nvidia-setting了
<imtxc> palomino|working: 因为我发现很多人给你说话。。。。 看不到你反基。。。。
<palomino|working> lol imtxc
<palomino|working> 这个不管生成xorg.conf吧 jusss
<imtxc> 不戳回去，不是破马的习惯啊。。。
<palomino|working> nvidia-setting在另一个包里，不跟驱动在一块儿 jusss
 * palomino|working momo imtxc 
<jusss> palomino|working: 它提示我just run nvidia-xconfig as root
<palomino|working> 嗯，没错。。
<jusss> palomino|working: 可是我都没。。。
<palomino|working> sudo 一下吧
<palomino|working> .....
<palomino|working> 装驱动
 * imtxc 擦，现在看到鸡汤文里面“没有捅破的初恋” 什么的，就想歪啊，怎么办。。。。
<palomino|working> 你没装显卡驱动
<palomino|working> ... imtxc
<jusss> palomino|working: 显卡驱动不是nvidia-vdpau-driver吗？
<palomino|working> 不是
<palomino|working> 你看看nvidia开头的包都有啥
<emacser> ^k^: fuck you
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 你没救了
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 快去找乃机油吧
<emacser> ^k^: 我是来帮你们提高素质平均水平的
<yunfan> imtxc: 准确说法是没有裂开的初恋
<imtxc> 。。。。
<^k^> emacser, 你是怎样到达那里？  14:48 
<jusss> palomino|working: http://code.bulix.org/4n9ql0-83884
<^k^> jusss ⇪ ti: bulix.org / pastebin
<palomino|working> nvidia-glx  jusss
<palomino|working> 大概是这个 jusss
<jusss> palomino|working: 我试试
 * jiero 终于给 kindle 充电了
<jusss> palomino|working: root@debian:~# aptitude install nvidia-glx
<jusss> No packages will be installed, upgraded, or removed.
 * jiero 的 kindle只看了不到1万页
<jusss> palomino|working: bash: nvidia-glx: command not found
<imtxc> jiero: 1万页充电一次？
<jiero> huntxu:  kindle 系统内有没有查看页数统计？
<palomino|working> 没这个指令.. jusss
<jiero> imtxc: 你说可能么
<palomino|working> nvidia-xconfig - X configuration tool for non-free NVIDIA drivers jusss
<palomino|working> 直接分了个包出来... jusss
<huntxu> jiero: 啥意思？查看頁數統計？
<imtxc> jiero: 我刚想收你的kindle来着。
<jiero> huntxu: 就是看书的页数。
<jusss> palomino|working: install nvidia-xconfig?
<palomino|working> 试试
<huntxu> jiero: 貌似，只有location
<huntxu> jiero: 行數似乎
<jiero> huntxu: 这个kindle设备上的翻页总次数
<huntxu> jiero: 沒有 =.=
<huntxu> jiero: 這個會根據字體大小不同的
<jiero> huntxu: 哦
<jiero> 改变字体大小就改变了
<jusss> palomino|working: VALIDATION ERROR: Data incomplete in file /etc/X11/xorg.conf. At least one Device section is required.
<jusss> palomino|working: 创建Device section?
<palomino|working> ...
<palomino|working> 把老得xorg.conf改个名试试
<palomino|working> 让它自己生成一个新的
<jiero> huntxu: 就像相机快门数一样:_
<jiero> huntxu: 你是古文支持者？
<yunfan> huntxu: 莫bb
<nyfair> huntxu: 古文厨？善哉善哉
<zhuifeng> 把打包好的软件包，比如arch源里的软件包，安装到家目录，除了设定PATH和LD_LIBRARY_PATH，还需要什么。。。
<huntxu> jiero: 沒有傾向性
<huntxu> yunfan:  =.=
<huntxu> nyfair: “廚”是啥
<iGoogle> huntxu: 她说你是娘。厨娘。
<nyfair> huntxu: 脑残粉的意思，e.g. 这个channel有很多开源厨
<zhuifeng> 比如软件会去/usr/share/locale里去找国际化文件。。。。怎么让软件在指定目录寻找。。。
<huntxu> iGoogle: 老的，才挑撥
<jusss> palomino|working: WARNING: Unable to locate/open X configuration file.
<jusss> New X configuration file written to '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<nyfair> 不过一般不带有贬义，调侃意味居多
<iGoogle> nyfair: 你又日文了？
<palomino|working> 这不就好了嘛 jusss
<palomino|working> 然后重启x
<huntxu> nyfair: 怎麽引申到的
<nyfair> iGoogle: 外来词怎么就日文了，日本现在都不这么说了
<jusss> palomino|working: 我试试
<iGoogle> 没听过这种说法。 nyfair
<imtxc> iMadper: ff 的版本号比 chrome 的小啊。
<iMadper> imtxc: 版本号, 目前nvidia还是第一吧?
<iMadper> imtxc: release出来的, 都是三四百的
<imtxc> iMadper: 反正浏览器里面, ff 版本号不是第一的嘛
<jusss> palomino|working: 直接打不开x了…
<palomino|working> 报啥错呢
<jusss> palomino|working: fatal sever error no screen found
<palomino|working> 看看/var/log/Xorg.0.log
<jusss> palomino|working: no devices detected
<jusss> palomino|working: nvidia unified driver for all supported nvidia gpus
<jiero> imtxc: chrome 已經失去意義了嗎？
<palomino|working> 我无能了.. jusss
 * yunfan 
 * yunfan imtxc 是胸奴
<imtxc> ......
<jiero> imtxc: 匈奴
<jiero> imtxc: 你在幹嘛
<jusss> palomino|working: 等我上传文件
<imtxc> jiero: 码字
<palomino|working> 要不你直接装nvidia驱动 jusss
<palomino|working> 去nvidia网站下载那个xxxx.run
<jusss> palomino|working: 额，好吧，
<jusss> palomino|working: 今天没时间了，明天考试放假
<palomino|working> :o
<palomino|working> 考试?
<jusss> palomino|working: 嗯，大二
<palomino|working> ..........
<palomino|working> 卧槽，太年轻了
<jusss> palomino|working: …
<palomino|working> 我上大学还是上个世纪呢。。
<jusss> palomino|working: …
<jiero> palomino|working: 上個世紀的大學生。
<jiero> palomino|working: 和主席同歲哈
<palomino|working> ...
<imtxc> iMadper: ff 自带的同步功能到底有没有用，我现在还在用 xmarks。。。
<palomino|working> 有用。。。
<palomino|working> 而且还能跟移动设备的ff同步标签，我记得
<iMadper> imt
<iMadper> imtxc: 有用呀!
<iMadper> imtxc: 特别好用呀!
<iMadper> imtxc: 我办公室和家里同步, 完全一样!
<iMadper> imtxc: 用不出一点儿区别!
<palomino|working> 嗯...
<iMadper> imtxc: 懂?
<palomino|working> 装/卸插件什么的也给你同步了
<imtxc> iMadper: .... 我当时就是因为同步功能不好用才去chrome的
<imtxc> iMadper: 还有， webqq里面的消息， chrome 能做到桌面提醒么。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 这个不行...
<palomino|working> 凑合用pidgin-lwqq吧。。
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 求大神指教如何安装ubuntu？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445115 现在需要用ubuntu的系统啊 但是用了好几个方法都不行 1.用wubi安装10.10,11.04都是进度条到了最后闪一下就消失了，再没反应了。（不是弹联网报错那个对话框） 2.用虚拟机安装，都是在启动过程中，页面就不断出
<imtxc> iMadper: 我记得要输入什么高级的三个配对码什么的， 没会玩。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 反正, 我用fx, 在家和单位, 完全没有出现任何问题, 完全一样的配置.
 * iMadper 一丁点儿区别都没有! 神同步!
<iMadper> 连cookie都同步!
<iMadper> 连下载的东西都同步!
<yunfan> imtxc: 配对？ ccv还是蓝牙
<palomino|working> ...
<pity> iMadper: 请教个问题
<iMadper> pity: 别用请教, 直接说问题吧
<pity> iMadper: 嗯
<iMadper> imtxc: http://finance.jrj.com.cn/tech/2013/07/03132415478650-10.shtml  你丫小心.
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ 广州伪娘coser遭黑人强奸 盘点那些似男似女的妹纸们-科技频道-金融界
<imtxc> ......................
<imtxc> iMadper: 可以同步密码的话， lastpass 插件也就不需要用了？
<pity> iMadper: 目录中有 a{1..20}.gz，我要取出每个 gz 文件最后一行的第一列（是个 timestamp），转换成 201307031524 这个的结果，然后把该结果所在的文件名改成 bbb.201307031524 这样的
<iMadper> pity: gz是压缩文件?
<imtxc> iMadper: 去从 Molizza 家领取你的五毛钱工资吧。。。
<imtxc> mozilla
<iMadper> imtxc: mozilla.
<iMadper> imtxc: 你个渣渣.
<yunfan> iMadper: 难道是 .工资
<iMadper> yunfan: 不知道... 可能吧?
 * MeaCulpa Molizza...
<imtxc> iMadper: 去领钱
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: iMadper 跟我习惯吧 me 打成 em 是一个道理的。。。
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 毛利渣. imtxc 的日文名, 他以前拍过名侦探柯南可能.
<imtxc> 妹哦
<pity> iMadper: 是的
<pity> iMadper: 我想知道能这么用吗？ awk 'BEGIN{time=strftime("%Y%m%d%H%M%S", $1)}{print time}'
<imtxc> iMadper: 这名字不错唉
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 你复姓毛利？
<pity> iMadper: 只要能把 awk 处理的解析作为变量传回 shell 里就行
<MeaCulpa> pity: 你在BEGIN里用$1拿不到任何东西
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 单名一个渣字。。。
<huntxu> pity: sed -r '$s/^[^ ]+/2013xxxx/'
<iMadper> pity: 可以, 不过 要用-v传变量
 * huntxu 最喜歡第一列了
<yunfan> imtxc: 毛利小舞狼
<MeaCulpa> pity: 要找最后一列的话，只能awk '{data = $1} END {print strftime("%Y%m%d%H%M%S", data)}'
<pity> huntxu: 现在想把 awk 的结果传到 2013xxxx 里
<pity> iMadper: 是最后一行的第一列
<imtxc> ....
<huntxu> pity: 不會awk，看 MeaCulpa 的
 * MeaCulpa strftime貌似不能传2参数吧
<imtxc> evernote 和 yinxiang 的关系，真让人蛋疼
<pity> iMadper: 我知道能把 shell 的变量传到 awk 里，但不会把 awk 的结果传回 shell 里
<MeaCulpa> pity: 你awk print出来的就在shell里啊
<iMadper> pity: `awk xxxx` 不就是吗?
 * gfrog_away 妈蛋，困屎了
<huntxu> pity: 你就是想把那個字符串做文件名而已啊？
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: strftime([format [, timestamp [, utc-flag]]])
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: gawk可以, 别的不知道.
<huntxu> iMadper: 拜java awk雙修
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 要是能传个倒是不错
<huntxu> iMadper: 拜java awk ruby三修
<iMadper> huntxu: 擦, 我没修过java!
<MeaCulpa> pity: awk这类输出的东西你进程替换了不就进shell变量了...
<iMadper> huntxu: awk, 还是胖叔用的好, 我只会awk里面的helloworld
<MeaCulpa> 喝茶喝茶
<huntxu> iMadper: 那拜 java ruby 雙修
<iMadper> huntxu: 不会java!
<huntxu> 不管怎樣，你都有java
<huntxu> 不會，也有 iMadper
<iMadper>  /kick huntxu
<huntxu> iMadper: 好吧，你沒有
<iMadper> :-)
 * iMadper 开心的笑了出来
<pity> huntxu: 是的
<huntxu> iMadper: 你贏了，你有op，什麽都是對的 cc yunfan
<jiero> iMadper: 花錢花多了，有買了12昇脫脂牛奶。。。
<pity> MeaCulpa: iMadper awk 处理结果是循环后出的结果
<huntxu> jiero: 給我送點
<jiero> huntxu: 。你。
<huntxu> jiero: 放久了，變質不好的
<huntxu> jiero: 所以送給我吧
<jiero> huntxu: 幫我寫程序，我就給
<jiero> lol
<huntxu> jiero: 寫啥
<jiero> huntxu: libreoffice？網頁程序？
<huntxu> jiero: 公益的，可以不收錢，但是只能有閑時寫
<jiero> huntxu: 嗯。公益的
<huntxu> jiero: 我要是會寫office還用在這麽 lol
<huntxu> jiero: 具體點啊，不知道你要啥樣的
<jiero> huntxu: 嗯。和你聯繫下。目前不知道你的公益是什麼定義啊
<iMadper> pity: for i in a{1..20}.gz; do mv $i `zcat $i | awk 'xxxx'`; done   不行吗?
<yunfan> huntxu: 你早认输不就结了
<yunfan> huntxu: 非要自取其乳
<jiero> yunfan: 。。。
<huntxu> yunfan: 要逼著它上去
<jiero> 。
<yunfan> huntxu: 你是悦虐狂
<iMadper> for i in a{1..20}.gz; do mv $i bbb`zcat $i | awk 'xxxx'`; done
<huntxu> iMadper: 少個點
<yunfan> iMadper: tar -zcvf ?
<jiero> huntxu: 網頁to-do list
<Meowoo> 自从用了小本后，连上我以前的显示器时，看着以前的显示器异常得大
<huntxu> jiero: 這個還靠譜
<iMadper> huntxu: 哪里?!
<huntxu> jiero: html5怎麽樣
<Meowoo> 以前却没这个感觉，还觉得显示器小呢
<huntxu> iMadper: bbb.``
<iMadper> jiero: 脱脂的不好喝...
<jiero> huntxu: 嗯。
<iMadper> huntxu: 这都能被你发现... 糊涂徐神!
<Meowoo> huntxu, HTML5很好额
<pity> iMadper: 我干！好 gaoji！
<jiero> huntxu: 希望能橫屏豎屏檢測。
<jiero> huntxu: 你的郵箱我有嗎？
<huntxu> jiero: 估計，沒有吧
<pity> iMadper: huntxu MeaCulpa 谢谢！
<iMadper> pity: 客气~
 * jiero 絕對虧待了 cherrot。。。
<iMadper> huntxu: 在asm.js的配合下, html5有钱途.
<iMadper> huntxu: 不过, 现在gpu加速, 效果不好的...
<imtxc> 求 evernote 笔记的导出方式。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 抄一遍就行了呀, 求个屁?!
<imtxc> iMadper: 你妹。。。 ，刚才发现国内那个印象笔记的速度比 evernote 快很多
<adam8157> iMadper: 拜Java Guru
<Meowoo> 谁懂 html 的
<imtxc> Meowoo: iMadper 懂，他还会java
<jiero> iMadper: 給老年人的，我姥姥姥爺奶奶
<yunfan> jiero: 给 cherrot 一个真诚的菊爆？
 * imtxc 膜拜 adam8157
<iMadper> adam8157: 不会java!!!!!!!
<jiero> iMadper: 還有中年人 都50開外了
<iMadper> adam8157: 你java写的比我好呀
 * adam8157 刚上来你们就闹
<iMadper> jiero: 那好吧..
<imtxc> adam8157: 今天看来又多收入了 几十w， 心情不错的样子？
<adam8157> imtxc: 你妹
<jiero> yunfan: 我會準備好竹竿對準你的菊花
<adam8157> imtxc: 别扯淡, 不够你给补不?
<imtxc> iMadper: 你干嘛
<huntxu> adam8157: 來個帽子
<imtxc> adam8157: 别闹，每天拜两次豪基当当
<iMadper> imtxc: 老op来了, 我当然给老op帽子了
<jiero> imtxc: 你什麼時候有op啊
<adam8157> huntxu: 踢谁恁说
<Meowoo> iMadper, 知道怎么不通过 flash 弄即时视频么，以前问过，但误会了，不是在线视屏，这个有参考
<Meowoo> iMadper, 是通过mic以及摄像头，即时视频通讯
<imtxc> jiero: 我是没希望了，这里的人都t过我，他们不敢让我得势啊。。。。
<jiero> huntxu: 我前天畫的草圖太草了。。。
<huntxu> adam8157: 其實我想踢 iMadper 的
<iMadper> Meowoo: 即时通信? 问 jiero
 * Meowoo 像个皮球么
<huntxu> jiero: =.=
<jiero> Meowoo: talky.io
<iMadper> huntxu: 我给你无冤无仇的...
<iMadper> huntxu: 你喜欢roylez, 我又不会跟你抢...
<Meowoo> jiero, talky.io??是啥？
<huntxu> iMadper: 這下結仇了
 * huntxu 哼哼
<Meowoo> 貌似 html5 标准有这个，忘了在哪看见过，貌似当时没有啥浏览器实现了，不知道现在情况如何了
<iMadper> huntxu: 是你自己说的!!! 能怪我?!
<huntxu> iMadper: 斷章取義
<iMadper> <huntxu> jiero: 樂樂喜歡小的  [12:24]
<iMadper> <huntxu> jiero: 那我剛好啊，不大
<iMadper> adam8157: ^^ 你来评论一下
<huntxu> iMadper: 那是jiero要介紹的妹子
<iMadper> adam8157: 这个是什么意思
<huntxu> adam8157: 踢了
<jiero> iMadper: 比你大可能
 * jiero 記憶裏是個很可愛的女孩子
 * jiero 的記憶能告訴別人，這可能是個男人婆哈哈
<iMadper> Meowoo: webrtc
<iMadper> huntxu: T^T
<yunfan> jiero: 我为你准备了竹蜻蜓
<Meowoo> iMadper, jiero 给个网址看看
<iMadper> Meowoo: 自己去搜, 别当伸手党!
<Meowoo> 好吧
<jiero> Meowoo:  ...  https://talky.io
<huntxu> iMadper: 詛咒你的ntr以失敗告終
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ Talky
<jiero> Meowoo: 打屁股？
<jiero> yunfan: 竹蜻蜓幹什麼？
<Meowoo> 我被打屁股不奇怪额
<jiero> yunfan: 讓我貼在你屁股上
<yunfan> jiero: 你试过就知道了
<imtxc> adam8157: 帮忙踢了 iMadper 吧
<adam8157> iMadper: huntxu jiero 哈哈哈哈哈
 * imtxc adam8157 是个好人
<adam8157> iMadper: 刚afk而已
<adam8157> imtxc: ^^
<jiero> adam8157: 笑什麼了。。。
 * yunfan 投了 `踢 iMadper ` 选项一票 抄送 阿蛋大人
<nyfair> yunfan: 他俩都是高帅富，你凑什么热闹
<huntxu> nyfair: 妹子也投一票吧，滅了 iMadper
<yunfan> nyfair: 我是矮挫穷短+360度前滚翻跪舔
<yunfan> http://news.2500sz.com/news/sh/2013-7/3_2055404.shtml  cc iMadper
<^k^> yunfan ... ⇪ 浙江天台山慈恩寺推出天台山食宿免费-名城新闻网
<Meowoo> iMadper, 我看了 webRTC的wiki，这个是包含在 HTML5 的么
<jiero> nyfair: 妹子
<Meowoo> iMadper, 还是单独的
<yunfan> 5、自备生活用品，来寺可携带个人通讯设备及电脑，但电脑的使用时间须按寺院规定。
<iMadper> Meowoo: 你看了webrtc的wiki, 我没看过... 应该是你知道, 我不知道呀...
<Meowoo> 额，我咋知道，我想你有更详细的额
<jiero> Meowoo: 。。。
<Meowoo> 我就只看了 wiki
<sjd_zeus> mbox用什么查看呢
<jiero> Meowoo: 喜歡第三方視角看描述？
<Meowoo> 我只想知道那个是否是包含在 html5标准里，还是单独的api
<yunfan> 看手册
<yunfan> 或者问阿蛋
<yunfan> 阿蛋是top level walking turtorial
<adam8157> sjd_zeus: mutt -H
<yunfan> iMadper: interactive turtorial
 * nyfair iMadper又没得罪过我，倒是yunfan罪恶滔天
 * sjd_zeus mail -f可以查看，O(∩_∩)O哈哈~
<jiero> huntxu: 發了圖。好像是我最近畫的最糟糕的了
<Meowoo> 谢了 iMadper  ，找到一个有点用的，
<sjd_zeus> linux下查看outlook的备份文件真麻烦呀
<yunfan> nyfair: 我咋了 把你订金拐跑没服务？
<huntxu> jiero: 周末和你研究這個問題會不會太晚
<jiero> huntxu: 不會
<iGoogle> jiero: http://imagebin.org/263282
 * yunfan 千万别给怪阿姨帽子 要不然我恐怕要挂
<imtxc> yunfan: 你在 jyf1987 的时候得罪过人吧。。。
<imtxc> iGoogle: 乃写的？
<jiero> iGoogle: 你要這個幹嘛？
<huntxu> jiero: 狀態很不好這周，有點感冒，所以根本晚上也沒精力 =.=
<jiero> huntxu: 我也感冒了。。。
<iGoogle> 参赛。要得不。做壁纸。
<jiero> iGoogle: 。。。
<jiero> iGoogle: 好傢伙
<yunfan> iGoogle: 好烂的书法
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 每天拜一次壕基铛
<iGoogle> 纯色，然后印个水印。
<yunfan> imtxc: 木有 大概是没给服务好 :]
<iGoogle> 死一边去。 yunfan
<jiero> 通知 shellex
<gfrog_away> iGoogle: 渣神又改名儿
<jiero> 哦。叫 歌詞了
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 帅胡须乃感冒了？
<iGoogle> 这家里。
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 我说我的感冒是谁传染的。。
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 我感冒很不正常？
<huntxu> ...
<gfrog_away> huntxu: lol
<yunfan> iGoogle: 书法我倒是确实有学过
<iGoogle> 需要学，说明你没这天赋。
<yunfan> 呵呵 那你就是学都没学 自己在家胡乱泼墨写出来的了
<iGoogle> 自己玩的
<jiero> iGoogle: 。
<yunfan> 哈 果然是嘛
<iGoogle> 果然啥。你写一个
<nyfair> 这里有没有那比赛的评论老爷在？
<iGoogle> 估计投票
<yunfan> 嘿嘿 被人揭穿 老羞成怒
<nyfair> 我去画张高铁娘，评论老爷们喜欢色气点的还是清纯点的，还是复古风的？
 * yunfan 仓皇逃窜
<yunfan> nyfair: 我要看日系暴乳风格的高铁娘
<nyfair> yunfan: 你一边凉快去
<sjd_zeus> 各位，请问我用mutt打开mbox的时候查看附件用管道输出到wps提示Fontconfig warning: "/etc/fonts/conf.d/25-wqy-zenhei.conf", line 11: Having multiple values in <test> isn't supported and may not work as expected
<sjd_zeus> 怎么解决呢
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 加了一个xorg.conf文件 现在系统崩溃了，求一个解决办法非常感谢！！！！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445121 是按照这个网址上http://www.docin.com/p-279309561.html 豆丁网的 加了个改分辨率的文件，现在系统没法正常启动了，有什么解决办法么 是不是只能重装系统了啊~~ 统计信息: 发
<^k^> 表于 由 happy_sir — 2013-07-03 16:03
 * yunfan 戳中了小咪咪的痛处
<hlps> :-)
<jiero> nyfair: 。。。高鐵娘。。。
<imtxc> jiero: ping
<yunfan> nyfair: 以后你再写小说的时候 估计里面会给我预留个龌龊惨死的反派小角色
<imtxc> jiero: 来把你那天发的那个裸聊网站再发一下
<jiero> nyfair:  404 就是個白兔子跳山澗不小心掉下去了
<jiero> imtxc:  talky.io
<yunfan> imtxc: 裸聊骗人的太多了 就没有个正经的
<hlps> 坚持不了1分钟
<imtxc> jiero: 你开个房间我去
<hlps> yunfan: 你试过的
<jiero> imtxc: 以後裸聊根本不需要網站，兩個人語音之後，直接自己建服務器就聊了
<imtxc> ...
<yunfan> hlps: 你觉得呢
<jiero> imtxc:  https://talky.io/zh
<hlps> jiero: 这个可以有
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ Talky
<jiero> imtxc: https://talky.io/zh
<yunfan> 我觉得裸聊网站最好让人先遮住头拍个真相 作为诚意
<jiero> yun
<hlps> 难道这是下午场
<jiero> yunfan: 以後人類集體裸體就好了
 * jiero 支持所有人裸體
<hlps> 清凉解暑的
<lucky_> iMadper: int main(int argc, char *argv[])
<lucky_> {
<lucky_>     puts("Hello world.");
<lucky_>     return 0;
<lucky_> }
<jiero> 冬天肯定不幹
<lucky_> 这东西不是在终端输的吗？
<^k^> lucky_:. .., 别刷屏, 请勿Flood，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<pity> 请教：1.2.3.4 这样的 IP 只要知道前两个字段就可以判断是哪个运营商和所在地区吧？
<jiero> imtxc: 。。。你不來？
<^k^> lucky_, Ayuh。  16:28 
<lucky_> jiero: 去哪
<imtxc> jiero: 在啊
<jiero> lucky_:  https://talky.io/zh
<jiero> imtxc: 。。。你又不公開。看不到你
<imtxc> jiero: 听不见你说话
<jiero> imtxc: 。。。你看到了
<imtxc> jiero: 我看不到
<jiero> imtxc: 你必須開啓。
<jiero> imtxc: 不公平的不開啓
<imtxc> jiero: 我开了啊 mic
<lucky_> imtxc: jiero你你们又在面基？
<imtxc> jiero: 关键我没mic
<jiero> imtxc: 。。。
<jiero> lucky_: 你也來？
<jiero> iMadper:  來 https://talky.io/zh
<imtxc> jiero: 还是不会玩
<imtxc> jiero: 这个是要开视频还是什么？
<lucky_> jiero: 有多少人
<hlps> 貌似要视频啊
<imtxc> jiero: 说话我听
 * nyfair 精神病人思路广，脑残儿童欢乐多
<jiero> nyfair: 。。。
<jiero> nyfair: 上班族你想要怎樣取捨
<adam8157> huntxu: 阿森纳节奏！砸1850万天才又泡汤 购曼城主力求其降薪
<huntxu> nyfair: 精神病通常都不是弱智
<huntxu> adam8157: 法乙妖鋒0身價來投。。。
<huntxu> adam8157: 我昨天已經吐槽過了
<huntxu> 說多了都是淚。。。
<adam8157> huntxu: 贵厂还玩不玩了?
<huntxu> adam8157: 爭四狂魔不是浪得虛名的
<adam8157> ...
<huntxu> adam8157: 你看熱刺那麽牛逼哄哄的，還不是一樣去歐聯杯
 * gfrog_away 求带走啊
<jiero> gfrog_away: 厭惡 rh了？
<adam8157> huntxu: 你也好意思和热刺比...
<nyfair> huntxu: 谁说精神病人是弱智了
<huntxu> adam8157: 熱刺第5
<CyrusYzGTt> 围观
<jiero> gfrog_away: 你不是北京戶口麼
<huntxu> adam8157: 我大廠第四
<gfrog_away> jiero: 今天听说有同事夫妻双双出国，羡慕妒忌恨
<adam8157> huntxu: 你咋不跟NPR比
<jiero> gfrog_away: 。。。
<jiero> gfrog_away: 去馬爾代夫？
<gfrog_away> jiero: 你才北京户口，你全家都北京户口
<jiero> gfrog_away: 出國有什麼好的？
<nyfair> 马尔代夫现在不贵啊
<gfrog_away> jiero: 米帝，留学去了
<huntxu> adam8157: 而且，我大廠是今年少數能把拜仁完整打敗的球隊
<jiero> gfrog_away: 。。。
<nyfair> gfrog_away: 什么学校？
<gfrog_away> nyfair: 不知道
<mayli> gfrog_away: gxg
<mayli> gfrog_away: gxgx
<jiero> gfrog_away: 你是悶騷類的，不適合出國
 * sjd_zeus 为啥我的mutt用管道打开附件不行呢，非要保存再打开
<huntxu> adam8157: 目測新賽季又歐冠16強，拿錢走人
<gfrog_away> mayli: 恭喜我干毛
<adam8157> huntxu: 求别说拜仁
<jiero> gfrog_away: 必須像 ofan 純騷才好些
<gfrog_away> jiero: 擦，为毛闷骚就不行
<nyfair> 去美国野鸡大学还不如在天朝当小资
<gfrog_away> ofan: 乃骚吗？
<jiero> gfrog_away: 只是好些。
<gfrog_away> nyfair: 出去了可以当美国人他爹啊。
<jiero> gfrog_away: 。。。你信？
<huntxu> adam8157: 其實吉魯練練還不錯的，靠譜的中鋒
<hlps> http://www.wsirc.com/view_image/AMfffz
<nyfair> ofan自会对基友骚
<^k^> hlps ... ⇪ image/jpeg
<huntxu> adam8157: 問題在中後衛和龍門
<gfrog_away> jiero: 乃澳大利亚人不懂的，哼哼
<jiero> gfrog_away: 。。。
<huntxu> adam8157: 謠傳 julio cesar
<adam8157> huntxu: 现在队长是谁?
<huntxu> adam8157: arteta
<nyfair> gfrog_away: 澳洲享受生活还算好地方，你倒说说美国算什么？
<adam8157> huntxu: 那么老了还过来啊 塞萨尔
<mayli> raspberry pi is too slow
<huntxu> adam8157: van der sar 去曼聯的時候35
<adam8157> huntxu: 队长没卖?
<gfrog_away> nyfair: 我哪知道，我又没去过
<huntxu> adam8157: arteta估計年紀大，豪門也不要
<adam8157> huntxu: 他那时候才成名嘛, 塞萨尔都过气儿了
 * yunfan 美国没有聚众淫乱罪 这个非常好
<huntxu> adam8157: 但是，整個英超傳球最多的應該是他
<mayli> yunfan: ni tai yin luan le
<adam8157> huntxu: 豪门都不敢要贵厂队长了, 怕逼走教练
<yunfan> mayli: 倒不如说天朝太凶险了 几个人自己玩自己的也要被抓
<huntxu> adam8157: Arteta + Carzola 其實是蠻好的中場組合
<huntxu> adam8157: 問題加上太子之後就不好用了。。。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 求助：插拔移动硬碟后，硬碟中的文件时间发生了变化 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445122 有一块fat32的硬碟，硬碟中有一些文件（做如下操作）： 1、我把这块硬碟挂载到Ubuntu机器上 2、卸载这块硬碟然后拔除 3、把这块硬碟再次挂载到Ubuntu机器上 发现这块硬碟中，时间是奇数的
<^k^> 文件，再次插上后时间少了一秒 这是什么原因呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 feiz …
<adam8157> huntxu: 对贵厂不熟, 音箱就是抠门儿, 挖角和卖队长
<adam8157> 印象 哈哈哈
<huntxu> adam8157: 少一個，防守覆蓋面大的後腰，技巧的或者野獸的都行
<huntxu> adam8157: essin或者布教授任一
<adam8157> huntxu: 布教授是我萨栋梁啊
<adam8157> huntxu: 居功至伟
<huntxu> adam8157: 雖然演技很讓人鄙視，但是不能否認他的戰術作用實在太大
<huntxu> adam8157: 超過哈維+小白那種
<huntxu> adam8157: 有這麽個後腰能保証不輸球
<adam8157> huntxu: 演技只是偶尔嘛, 正面意义超大
<adam8157> huntxu: 现在的作用比xavi强啦, xavi老了
<huntxu> adam8157: 跟拜仁的馬丁內斯，曼聯的carrick一個性質
<adam8157> huntxu: 教授才是xavi的继任, 小法不是
<huntxu> adam8157: 上場了沒感覺，不見了才能看出來重要性
<adam8157> huntxu: 马丁内斯啊, 可惜
<huntxu> adam8157: 布教授學學任意球，可以趕上pirlo了
<huntxu> adam8157: 不過pirlo的防守沒它好
<adam8157> huntxu: 不如pirlo壕
<huntxu> adam8157: 找模板的話，倒是像當年皇馬的雷東多
<Meowoo> take down the wall
<iIlL10Oo> /dev/sda7        16G   12G  3.2G   79% /
<iIlL10Oo> 磁盘空间紧张了，如何清理？
<palomino|working> ...
<palomino|working> a7..
<iIlL10Oo> 有没有神马 清理工具
<Meowoo> Tear down the wall!
<adam8157> huntxu: 我萨要是有了马丁内斯就爽了
<Meowoo> iIlL10Oo, 清理什么
<iIlL10Oo> palomino|working: 有xp , 2003 ,后来才安装的ubuntu
<palomino|working> ...太拥挤了
<iIlL10Oo> Meowoo: 清理半年未使用的软件包
<Meowoo> 额
<Meowoo> 不知道，问 iMadper
<nyfair> iIlL10Oo: dd if=/dev/null of=/dev/sda
<Meowoo> 我以为你要清扫垃圾
<iIlL10Oo> iMadper: h
<palomino|working> ... nyfair
<iIlL10Oo> nyfair: 这。。
<iMadper> iIlL10Oo: 啥?
<iIlL10Oo> iMadper: 清理半年未使用的软件包 how to
<iIlL10Oo> iMadper: 如何找到半年未使用的软件包
<hlps> dd if=/dev/null of=/dev/sda 甚好
<iMadper> iIlL10Oo: /dev/sda8       268G  238G   16G  94% /home    我都想知道..
<iIlL10Oo> iMadper: ..
<adam8157> hlps: null不行的
<iIlL10Oo> /dev/sda8        11G  4.9G  4.7G   52% /home
<iIlL10Oo> a8
<hlps> zero
<adam8157> hlps: 嗯
<iMadper> iIlL10Oo: 目前, 最简单的方法时, find来找超过半年没有被访问过的/usr/bin文件
<iIlL10Oo> iMadper: 你的 a8 好大
<nyfair> find效率太慢
 * roylez_ (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<iMadper> iIlL10Oo: 然后, 找到那个文件属于的包, 然后卸载
<iIlL10Oo> iMadper: 好主意，但我的分区是 noatime 的
<adam8157> /dev/mapper/sys-root         20G  5.8G   13G  31% /
<adam8157> /dev/mapper/sys-home_crypt  266G   93G  160G  37% /home
<iMadper> iIlL10Oo: 那最好的方法是, 放弃这个想法
<hlps> 不要的删掉
<CyrusYzGTt> 用上f19了，升级很顺利
<MeaCulpa> pity: 刚才觅食去了，你说啥
<iIlL10Oo> iMadper: 好吧，我反正已经买了新电脑了
<huntxu> adam8157: 那換走誰
 * CyrusYzGTt 3.9.8-300.fc19.x86_64
<iMadper> iIlL10Oo: :-)
<hlps> 文件嘛压缩
<iMadper> CyrusYzGTt: 恭喜.
<iIlL10Oo> Linux ub5 3.8.0-25-generic #37-Ubuntu SMP Thu Jun 6 20:47:30 UTC 2013 i686 i686 i686 GNU/Linux
<CyrusYzGTt> iMadper§ 呵呵
<MeaCulpa> pity: awk的实现一般不记录数据的行和列位置，所以不到遍历结束不会得到最后一行，一列的内容，如果你需要最后几行，用tail要比awk快很多
<iIlL10Oo> MeaCulpa: File.seek 也很快
<Meowoo> iMadper, 貌似 自带的包管理就有额
<MeaCulpa> iIlL10Oo: 所以要tail, awk不干这个
<adam8157> huntxu: song LOL
<Meowoo> 额
<hlps> 包管理，找自己不用的软件，删掉
<Meowoo> 你是说没用过的?
<iIlL10Oo> MeaCulpa: o
<Meowoo> 不是可自动删除的垃圾？
<Meowoo> 你不用，当初状态他干嘛
<imtxc> iMadper: 给你五毛钱，ff的 22
<Meowoo> 当初装他干嘛
<imtxc> iMadper: 22 版本比我用的10 好用多了。。。
<iMadper> Meowoo: 有吗?
<hlps> 那个/usr/share/locale下的不需要的locale可以删掉
<iMadper> imtxc: 哦. .. ...
<huntxu> adam8157: song不是常規主力啊，而且song可以往前踢xavi的位置，絕對驚艷
<hlps> 那个man等帮助文件可以删掉，如果你不需要
<imtxc> 今天的话题是什么？  adam8157 huntxu ?
<huntxu> adam8157: 那是我廠走出去的
<Meowoo> iMadper, 我误会他意思了
<Meowoo> iMadper, 我以为他说那些已经不再被依赖的库，可自动删除的垃圾
<iMadper> Meowoo: 哦.
<Meowoo> 单纯没用过的软件，我就不知道了
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 原来perl直接沿用了END{} block
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 真是站在巨人肩膀啊
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: perl的语法特别多... 特别多... 特别多...
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 这就叫Ecosystem, 企业管理者魂牵梦绕的极致
 * yunfan 巨人的jb上
<adam8157> iMadper: (笑
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 让用户被绑架，永远离不开
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 不停的堆砌功能
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 我摸的架构师天天在念叨呢
<ofan> M$
<iMadper> adam8157: 笑你妹, 我可能真要写java了...
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 让用户如吸毒一样离不开
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: perl就是
<adam8157> iMadper: (笑
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 恭喜！
<hlps> 哎呀
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 好象是为了, 让不同的人, 都可以拿过来就写perl吧...
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 反正, 我从c转过来, 没压力
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: s/可以拿过来/可以被拿过来/
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 你现在要转去Java咯
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 没准儿...
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 我一个人写ruby, 容易让其他一起写这个的人愤怒
<iIlL10Oo> iMadper: java写3天的代码，ruby1天搞定
<iMadper> iIlL10Oo: 我决定不了用啥...
<iIlL10Oo> iMadper: 。。
<^k^> 新 内核及嵌入式开发 • 关于OMAP44X的嵌入式开发 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445125 关于OMAP44X的嵌入式开发，ZCORE-OMAP4X核心板以较高的集成度、丰富的外设接口以及完善的系统软件为客户面对系统要求较高的产品提供了良好的设计基础，本身具有开放、集成度高、尺寸小、可扩展性强、低功耗等特
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 我估计我写啥，人家都愤怒
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: ... ...
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 有个捷克的人, 写注释的时候用捷克语, 你能接受?
<hlps> iMadper: 为嘛不是e文
<iMadper> hlps: 你去问, 我不知道.
<hlps> iMader: 哦
 * nyfair 表示看多了sas，看什么语言都毫无压力
<nyfair> hlps: 东欧人不喜欢用英文，我那边有个项目，文档都是啥白俄罗斯文，看的时候只能google translate
<pity> MeaCulpa: 呃，原来如此。我用的 tail -1 后再用的 awk
<lucky_> iMadper: http://code.bulix.org/kiiu0u-83885 这东西不是在终端输的吗
<hlps> nyfair: 岂不很累
<^k^> lucky_ ⇪ t: bulix.org / pastebin
<nyfair> 比你轻松多了
<iMadper> lucky_: puts.... 你混合c和ruby语法了....
<hlps> nyfair: 哈哈
<nyfair> hlps: 你一天上几小时班？
<iMadper> lucky_: 这是第一. 第二, 用文本编辑器写, 存在文件里. 用gcc编译.
<hlps> nyfair: 现在应该比你轻松
<MeaCulpa> pity: ....你难道不会cut...
<Pudge> 除了英语国家的人和德国人，谁喜欢没事用英文。。
<pity> MeaCulpa: 我用的 for i in `ls access.*.gz`; do mv $i fc-access.log.0107314338.CHN-CS-4-338.`zcat $i | tail -1 | awk '{print strftime("%Y%m%d%H%M%S", $1)}'`.gz; done
<pity> MeaCulpa: 为啥要用 cut？
<lucky_> iMadper: 练习给出来的就是这个样子，难道是练习混合了语法？
<pity> MeaCulpa: 用 cut 取第一个字段？
<iMadper> lucky_: 给链接看看.
<MeaCulpa> pity: shell自己有strftime, 你的数据又是空格分割的，cut足够了
 * iMadper 难道现在c语言内置puts函数了??!?!?!?!
<lucky_> iMadper: http://c.learncodethehardway.org/book/ex1.html
<^k^> lucky_ ⇪ t: Exercise 1: Dust Off That Compiler
<lucky_> iMadper: 这套联系你没做过？
<lucky_> iMadper: s/练习
<iMadper> lucky_: 我听说这套练习的时候, 早就不学c了
<hlps> http://www.wsirc.com/view_image/90Idt5
<^k^> hlps ... ⇪ image/jpeg
<iMadper> lucky_: 继续看下去
<iMadper> lucky_: 下面有讲.
<hlps> 老掉线，如何cut掉tail
<pity> MeaCulpa: shell 自己的 strftime？用 date -d @timestamp 转时间戳？
<MeaCulpa> pity: 应该是吧
<faonecze> i3wm下vpn是怎么连接的吖？
<iMadper> faonecze:  vpn跟wm有关系?
<ofan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/243214.htm
<^k^> ofan ... ⇪ Firefox再次在性能上打败Chrome_Mozilla FireFox_cnBeta.COM
<faonecze> iMadper: 那你是怎么连接vpn的呢？
<iMadper> faonecze: 你在别的wm下面怎么链接, 在i3wm下就怎么链接.
<ofan> chrome让我失望了
<iMadper> faonecze: 很多方法. 比如, nm, 比如, vpnclient
<iMadper> faonecze: 还有openvpn
<faonecze> 喔，我刚才折腾vpnclient咯，可是连接不上……
<hlps> 咱这儿vpn是废了
<Pudge> faonecze: 换awesome
<iMadper> faonecze: 你不用i3wm的时候能连vpn?
<iMadper> faonecze: 用的network manager?
<faonecze> 恩，是吖，我之前用的kde然后界面的，知道怎么折腾换成i3wm我就不懂怎么玩咯……这不是过来问问大家嘛
<faonecze> iMadper: 恩是的
<iMadper> faonecze: nmcli
<nyfair> 我觉得firefox3很好用，之后的版本都是垃圾
<iMadper> faonecze: 无痛切换.
 * iMadper asm.js 加油. 
<hlps> chrome也挺好
<faonecze> iMadper: 我瞅瞅去……
<jarod____> 不是说新的firefox22很好么
<pity> MeaCulpa: 刚试了一下，time zcat *20130703172* | tail | awk '{print strftime("%F %T", $1)}' 和 time for i in $(zcat *20130703172* | tail | cut -d" " -f1); do date -d @$i; done 处理的时间基本一样
<pity> *加粗*
<pity> _斜体?_
<^k^>  逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<MeaCulpa> pity: 只处理一行？
<MeaCulpa> pity: 只处理一行的话awk '{print strftime("%F %T", $1); exit} # 这里直接exit掉会不会快一丁点呢...
<huntxu> gfrog_away: v6的autoconf，弄過沒
<pity> MeaCulpa: 处理速度差不多，只是只打印了一行
 * iMadper 
<iMadper> 处理一行和10行, 本来就差不多吧...
 * adam8157 filco有没有带不瞎眼led灯的
<iMadper> adam8157: 你又要败...  拜土壕.
<adam8157> iMadper: 我就问问
<iMadper> adam8157: 哼哼
<ofan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/243290.htm
<^k^> ofan ... ⇪ 自由软件精神领袖 Stallman：千万别要孩子_cnBeta 人物_cnBeta.COM
<ofan> 有娃的好好看看
<iMadper> kerberos是有三个头的地狱看门狗   .....
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • 系统内核升级后，不能启动。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445127 每次系统内核升级后，VirtualBox就不能启动，后来发现kmod-VirtualBox-3.9.8-300.fc19.x86_64不能自动升级，非要先删除VirtualBox在重新安装。高手请解释。为什么kmod-VirtualBox不能自动升级？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 drongh — 2013-07-03 17:48 …
<iMadper> freeflyi1g: http://cn.engadget.com/2013/04/19/inhon-introduces-worlds-lightest-and-thinest-13-inch-notebook-blade-13-carbon/    lavie 的替代品.
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ Inhon 推出全球最轻、世界最薄的 13 吋碳纤笔电 Blade 13 Carbon
<iMadper> freeflyi1g: 键盘是标准的usa了
<freeflyi1g> iMadper: 除非有人收我的三星啊
<iMadper> freeflyi1g: 或者考虑送我.
<freeflyi1g> iMadper: 你妹, 我要是有钱人还差不多啊
<iMadper> freeflyi1g: 愈是有钱, 就愈是一毛不拔, 愈是一毛不拔, 就愈是有钱.
<freeflyi1g> iMadper: :D
<yunfan> iMadper: 有钱不花 那不是保险柜的命么
<iMadper> freeflyi1g: 你的观念是错的... 你要这样考虑, 我, imadper, 是来帮你的. 为什么这么说呢? 因为你想买 lavie x, 而现在block你的最大的问题是啥? 是你已经有了一个三星的超级本. 那我来做什么的呢? 我来帮你清除这个block. 是吧?
<lucky_> iMadper: 这些都是要用编辑器写吗
<iMadper> lucky_: 是的.
<nyfair> 自由软件基金会都是精神病院出来的，自己写的软件都是破烂，还整天为了黑而黑
<yunfan> nyfair: 不许你黑fsf
 * yunfan 再黑我又要开诅咒了
<nyfair> yunfan: 18mm你好，18mm再见
<nyfair> linus也喜欢喷人，但是我从没黑过linus，这就是区别
 * yunfan 揍得你屁滚尿流失了魂
<ofan> linus 大sb
 * adam8157 原谅我一生放荡不羁笑点低 nyfair yunfan 
<freeflyi1g> libreoffice真渣啊
<yunfan> adam8157: 你可以趁笑点低的时候买入 然后高的时候抛出
 * lucky_ c语言区分大小写吗
<ofan> lucky_: 区分
 * ofan 还是困
<^k^>  逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<lucky_> ofan: 那敲码的时候大小写来回切换不费事啊？
<ofan> lucky_: 一般都小写
<lucky_> ofan: 编程真难学
 * lucky_ 怎么用gcc编译文件？
<jarod____> linus这人也骄傲的　当年苹果希望用他的内核来做系统内核，linus没理人家，结果苹果只好用mach了
<ofan> lucky_: 你找本教程看
<ofan> lucky_: java好学，去学java
<ofan> 学python也行
<jarod____> python更好学　clojure更容易
<lucky_> ofan: 都和imadper说好跟他学c了
<ofan> lucky_: 他写java的
<lucky_> ofan: 她告诉我是c唉
<ofan> lucky_: 他骗你
<lucky_> ofan: 现在不知道跑哪去了
<ofan> http://i.imgur.com/cpHInI6.jpg
<^k^> ofan ... ⇪ image/jpeg
<lucky_> ofan: 我什么都不会，一上来就让我做练习，而且那练习他还没做过过
<lucky_> ofan: 也不知道留个教程给我
<ofan> lucky_: 干嘛要学编程
<ofan> 学了你也用不到
<lucky_> ofan: 没事干唉
<ofan> lucky_: 学python玩玩就醒了
<lucky_> ofan: 怎么用不到啊，会编程就可以更好的使用linux了
<ofan> lucky_: 干嘛要用linux
<lucky_> ofan: 好玩啊，开源，可以自己定制，不是很好玩吗
<ofan> lucky_: 不好玩
<lucky_> ofan: 那你为什么玩linux啊
<ofan> lucky_: 混饭吃
<lucky_> ofan: 对啊，趁我现在没什么事做，学点以后能混饭吃的事
<ofan> lucky_: 那你学python
<ofan> c你至少要学一年
<ofan> py一会就上手了
<lucky_> ofan: python那么好学，大家都去学，我还去哪混饭吃啊
<ofan> lucky_: 你没基础啊
<JohnMave> 那就去学偏门的什么...haskell啊...lisp啊
<JohnMave> 保证没人跟你抢
<ofan> haskell不适合初学
<lucky_> ofan: imadper说他一开始也没基础就学c了
<ofan> lucky_: 那又怎么了，现在不也写java了
<JohnMave> c确实可以是入门语言....只是入门的时间比其他语言长
<JohnMave> 只是要玩linux的话...不如学一下bash和perl
<lucky_> JohnMave: 既然准备学啦，或许以后还要靠这东西吃饭呢
<JohnMave> 如果是又不想学c那么复杂...又想找跟c类似的简单...可以考虑学lua
<^k^>  逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<JohnMave> 网易现在做游戏好像用的是lua来做一些顶层逻辑的
<lucky_> JohnMave: 我其实什么都不懂，一上来就听说c这个那个的就准备学了
<lucky_> ofan: 你是写什么的
<nitro_> 有人在老笔记本上装过12.04吗 我在装bcm无线网卡驱动的时候遇到点问题
<pudge> 多少程序员想跳出来,你还继续往里面跳..
<ofan> lucky_: 很多
<ofan> lucky_: 你学学做前端吧，可以混饭吃
<jarod____> 编程从c开始不错的，虽然我当年是从dos下学qbasic的
<lucky_> pudge: 你想往外跳？
<pudge> 正在跳
<lucky_> ofan: 前端是什么
<ofan> lucky_: css,html 就是设计网站页面
<ofan> javascript
<pudge> 年纪轻轻的干点啥不好, 为啥这么想不开呢
<lucky_> pudge: 你们写代码代码待遇不是不错的嘛
<ofan> lucky_: 死的也快
<lucky_> ofan: 我擦
<pudge> 不成比例
<jarod____> 当码农就是上了一条黑船
<lucky_> pudge: 什么意思，没听明白
<pudge> lucky_: 付出和收入不成比例
<lucky_> jarod____: 反正现在也没事干
<nitro_> 基本上遇到到问题和这人一样 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2123176 有人知道怎么解决吗
<^k^> nitro_ ⇪ t: [ubuntu] Remove Broadcom STA wireless driver after unsuccessful installation
<^k^> nitro_ ⇪ ti: execution expired
<JohnMave> bcm网卡?....我基本是自己下源码编译的
<lucky_> pudge: 你们不就是整天敲敲键盘嘛，这也叫付出？
<pudge> lucky_: 而且越是基础编码越辛苦, 还得不到尊重
<ofan> ...
<JohnMave> 源里的bcm卡驱动好像有问题
<lucky_> pudge: 我看敲键盘很帅啊，哪里辛苦啦？
<pudge> lucky_: 越是抽象的东西来钱越快,越轻松,而且还容易忽悠人
<lucky_> pudge: 求门路
<JohnMave> 而且天天重复造轮子
<pudge> lucky_: 我看人家民工搬砖头也很帅
<nitro_> 我安装的过程黑屏了 然后我先在运行apt-get他会让我 sudo dpkg --configure -a 运行这部会有个seg fault
<lucky_> pudge:这么热的天，你想去板砖头？
<pudge> lucky_: 还有,键盘敲的块的人,那是在打字, 在干人事, 编程这种工作,敲键盘快不到哪里去, 脑子跟不上手
<nitro_> 现在既没办法卸载装到一办到东西 也没发装别的东西
<lucky_> pudge: 很费神吗
<lucky_> ofan: 好混饭吗
<ofan> lucky_: 不好混
<CyrusYzGTt> ibus-pinyin 在f19中切换是 supper+space ,, 也就是说 win 键+ 空格键。。
<lucky_> ofan: 不学编程，我天天也没事干啊
<pudge> nitro_: 我很久以前遇到过, 驱动不对, 只要加载就黑屏死机
<lucky_> ofan: 不好混还推荐我干，你是不是有毛病？
<ofan> lucky_: 你丫才有毛病
<pudge> lucky_: 吃饭,看电影,踢球,开网店,哪个都比程序猿有前途
<ofan> 脑残么，是你自己要学的
<lucky_> ofan: 性格这么暴躁...
<nitro_> 我这边只是黑屏下 不死机 我在去网上搜艘好了 不行换个版本
<ofan> lucky_: 你当写代码都是喝西北风就能赚钱的
<ofan> lucky_: 没空照顾你的玻璃心
<lucky_> pudge: 开网店...你不是要开的吗
<lucky_> ofan: 我哪知道啊，我其实很无辜...
 * ofan 看片中
<lucky_> ofan: 看你妹啊
<lucky_> ofan: 你不来拉我就真跳进去了
<cowmile> 孩子们，都洗洗吃饭啦。。。。。。。
 * lucky_ 有人用过root explore吗
<nitro_> android上的？
<lucky_> nitro_: 。
<lucky_> nitro_: 你用过吗？
<nitro_> .
<nitro_> 没用过 我记得收费的 我用的cyanogenmod自带的
<pudge> 百度一下,下载一个破解的root explore就行了
<nitro_> cyanogenmod做的那个足够好了 可以加rw参数重新挂载
<nitro_> 我一般只装play store上的软件
<^k^> 新 其它类Unix OS发行版 • 请问debian做桌面系统，在笔记本上发热程度比ubuntu怎么样？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445128 夏天超热，风扇常狂转，想换个凉快的系统，最好debian系的 统计信息: 发表于 由 systhinker — 2013-07-03 19:04
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC、MID支持 • 笔记本上跑的linux，哪个发行版最凉快？有人试过吗 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445129 笔记本上跑的linux，哪个发行版最凉快？有人试过吗 统计信息: 发表于 由 systhinker — 2013-07-03 19:05
<gfrog_away> huntxu: nope
<^k^> 新 新立得和软件源 • 请问大家kubuntu1204 用什么源，我的无法更新。谢谢 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445130 如题，提示如下 统计信息: 发表于 由 jnwysh — 2013-07-03 19:20
<^k^>  逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<Guest83339> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/jockey/+bug/989610/comments/3 solved my problem but i have to reinstall my system
<^k^> Guest83339 ⇪ t: Comment #3 : Bug #989610 : Bugs : “jockey” package : Ubuntu
<^k^>  逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<pudge> ^k^: 你几分钟逛一次论坛?
<^k^> pudge, 有时。  19:52 
<imtxc> 大家 firefox 里面的字体是怎么设置的，那个点阵字体好难看，弄不掉。。。
<^k^> pudge 空的时候 `人机合一说
<pudge> ^k^: 别扯淡, 想爸爸了么
<xu> wth
<ofan> imtxc: 点阵字体多好看
<^k^> pudge, 好吧，我会尽量不要做太多。  19:54 
<pudge> ^k^: 乖, 别太想
<^k^> pudge, 将很乖曾经想？  19:55 
 * imtxc 点火 烧了异党 ofan
<pudge> 点阵字体确实好看很多,
<imtxc> ofan: 截图我看看你的浏览器中文字体 pudge http://www.mydogear.com/ 这个页面
<ikk-> cpu gpu 温度多少算ok ?
<^k^> imtxc ... ⇪ 狗耳朵
<ofan> 我是mac
<pudge> 啥玩意
<imtxc> ofan: 想起来了，你终端都是用点阵的
<ofan> imtxc: mac终端不是
<pudge> imtxc: 终端用点阵清楚,别的字体都不清爽, 粘成一团
<ofan> linux下都是点阵
<imtxc> pudge: 我说浏览器。。 中文的点阵很难看吧
<pudge> 浏览器要看是什么页面啊,不同页面字体也不同,有的清楚有的模糊,我都改的点阵
<ikk-> Physical id 0:  +58.0°C  (high = +80.0°C, crit = +85.0°C)
<ikk-> Core 0:         +55.0°C  (high = +80.0°C, crit = +85.0°C)
<ikk-> Core 1:         +58.0°C  (high = +80.0°C, crit = +85.0°C)
<ikk-> 温度 算高不？
<pudge> 高成马了,
<deepurple> 略高
<pudge> percentage?
<imtxc> pudge: 就我刚才发给你的那个页面， 你截图我瞅瞅。。。
<ikk-> sensors
<ikk-> GPU 0000:01:00.0
<ikk->     Temperature
<ikk->         Gpu                     : 52 C
<ikk-> GPU 52度
<ofan> 插入
<ofan> deepurple: 你是豆瓣上的？
<ikk-> 安装了源里自带的 nvidia 驱动，感觉不烫了
<deepurple> @ofan 是的
<pudge> imtxc: http://imagebin.org/263292 默认配置, 不是我自己的电脑,
<pudge> 为什么双显卡独立显卡工作时会让cpu温度高很多, 一个传感器?
<imtxc> pudge: 这不是点阵啊
<pudge> imtxc: 对啊, 我自己电脑不在手边
<pudge> imtxc: 这个机器我没有配置
<ofan> pudge: 独显发热大
<pudge> ofan: 所以会把温度传给cpu?
<imtxc> pudge: 好吧。。。
<xu> emacs乱码，求指教
<pudge> imtxc: 我配置一下再发
<imtxc> pudge: 你改别人电脑的配置？
<xu> orz
<pudge> imtxc: 办公室的, 平时懒得配置
<xu> 来了
<Meowoo> 儿子考完试了
<Meowoo> 中国的教育，家长还忙过小孩
<Meowoo> 中国的教育和我心目中完全相反
<Meowoo> 不说对错
<Meowoo> 中国的教育是教知识和开发智力
<Meowoo> 开发智力而不赋予智慧
<ofan> 求推荐电影
<ofan> Meowoo: 你儿子有女朋友没有
<lucky_> October21 我怎么没找到呢
<Meowoo> ofan, 见有一个放学总和他玩的
<deepurple> 各位年龄这么大....
<Meowoo> ofan, 你呢
<Meowoo> ofan, 有没有女孩放学或放工和你一起走的
<ofan> Meowoo: 没
<Meowoo> 额
<Meowoo> 要努力了
<Meowoo> 加油罗
<Meowoo> 国外的女孩都很开放的吧
<ofan> Meowoo: 不是
<Meowoo> 也不会像国内那样功利
<Meowoo> 不是么？
<Meowoo> 你不会在非洲吧
<Meowoo> 非洲找土著
<ofan> 不一样
<ofan> 洋妞大气
<Meowoo> 额
<Meowoo> 大气不好么
<Meowoo> 你喜欢大家闺秀？
<deepurple> = =
<ofan> 看片了
<ofan> 必然大气好
<Meowoo> 那不行了，找个大气样妞
<ofan> Meowoo: 你也该找个慰藉一下了
<Meowoo> 就是不知道你的小鸡鸡消受地了么
<Meowoo> 我这又没大气样妞
<Meowoo> 色男呢
<Meowoo> 他说介绍个寡妇给我的
<ofan> Meowoo: 这你不用担心
<Meowoo> 额
<Meowoo> 看来你很有信心，就差东风了-就差洋妞了
<ofan> 买饭吃去
<Meowoo> 我很好奇，样妞是否都像网上看得那么漂亮
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 求个流媒体获取方法 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445131 google个了半天发现都没说具体原理，如同firefox的videohunter这样直接获取流媒体地址。。。。。。有网友说用sed获取网站源代码中的视频文件地址，但是百度music在线试听等网站没与这个网址的。。。一头雾水的感觉。。。
<^k^> 统计信息: 发表于 由 kkkmaokkk — 2013-07-03 20:19
<Meowoo> 听说德国洋妞好看
<ofan> Meowoo: 很漂亮，不过也是少数
<Meowoo> 额？
<ofan> 美国妞都尼玛一个个胖的要死
<Meowoo> 美国额
<Meowoo> 美国好像都是胖得多
<ofan> Meowoo: 你都给你儿子做饭？
<Meowoo> 应该纽约会好点吧，那里都是白领，都注重身材
<Meowoo> ofan, 准备暑假让儿子当家
<Meowoo> ofan, 他被照顾得太好了
<ofan> Meowoo: 大城市黑人多
<Pudge> imtxc: 你那网站呢,再发一遍
<imtxc> Pudge: http://www.mydogear.com/
<Meowoo> 让他煮饭，洗衣服，晾衣服，收拾房间
<^k^> imtxc ... ⇪ 狗耳朵
<ofan> Meowoo: 不错，多大了
<Meowoo> 8岁
<ofan> 还早
<Meowoo> 不早了
<ofan> 早熟了？
<Meowoo> 他就是啥都不动脑经
<Meowoo> 我要逼着动脑经
<Meowoo> 逼他动脑
<Meowoo> 以前都是别人帮他想好，他还不做
<ofan> Meowoo: 这个年龄多玩
<ofan> 玩也动脑
<Meowoo> 是应该多玩
<Meowoo> 管家又不要多长时间
<ofan> Meowoo: 弄点智力开发的玩具和游戏
<Meowoo> 又不是要他像佣人那样
<Meowoo> 做完了，就让他拼命玩
<Meowoo> 你去买饭吧
<Meowoo> 我也得潜水了
<mordory> 大家好
<imtxc> pudge: ?
<^k^> mordory:点点点.  20:29 
<deepurple> 你好
<deepurple> 弱弱请教一下，如同“mordory：”这种前缀是自己瞧进去的还是有快捷命令？查了下Wiki似乎没找到
<pudge> imtxc: 等下,还没配置好,有个config文件忘记改了
<imtxc> 好吧
<October21> lucky_: 在吧？
<Meowoo> deepurple, 弱弱地问下， mordory 是啥
<Meowoo> 怎么还得问 wiki
<deepurple> Meowoo：只是举个例子，正如我这句话前面你的ID...
<Meowoo> deepurple, 你用啥客户端
<Meowoo> 像 shell 补全
<October22> libpurple
<deepurple> Meowoo, XChat
<deepurple> 明白了，Tab补全
<deepurple> 多谢
<Meowoo> 不用
<Meowoo> linux 有啥悠闲的游戏么？
<Meowoo> 谁介绍一下
<Meowoo> 小的游戏
<October22> 找罗姐啊
<Meowoo> 罗姐是谁?
<October22> jero
<Meowoo> e
<Meowoo> 走了
<lucky_> October22 在啊
<October22> 我这边网速太差
<lucky_> October22 我这边没消息提示
<October22> 没查到什么
<lucky_> October22 。
<lucky_> October22 .
<October22> 我网断了
<lucky_> imtxc 吃饭了吗
<October22> 就成这样了
<lucky_> October22 那你现在怎么上的？
<October22> irssi自己连上啊
<October22> 我用irssi客户端
<lucky_> October22 断网了还能连irc？
<helcrops00> :-D
<lucky_> October22 你不是说断网了吗
<October22> 偶尔不稳定嘛
<lucky_> October22 你在家还是学校？
<October22> 在学校
<October22> 明天考完
<lucky_> October22 你是学什么专业的？
<October22> 现在还在搞复习
<October22> 无机非金属材料工程
<lucky_> October22 sigh...你哪放假真晚
<October22> 没法 学校总是慢半拍
<lucky_> October22 学过混凝土吧？
 * ofan 吃饭
<October22> 我写21是因为我21岁 我反正快22 你怎么总对22敏感
<imtxc> lucky_: 问我？
<lucky_> imtxc 是啊
<imtxc> lucky_: o
<October22> 我们还没学混凝土
<ofan> October22: lucky_ 21 在找对象
<lucky_> ofan 放屁
<imtxc> 色大象呢
<lucky_> ofan 你晚饭吃的什么？
<October22> 我们主要是陶瓷和水泥
<ofan> 早饭 subway
<lucky_> October22 让我想想，你大二了吧？
<ofan> lucky_: 你嘴咋那么不干净
<October22> lucky_: 大三
<lucky_> ofan 饿啊
<lucky_> ofan 你老是诋毁我
<ofan> lucky_: 21 在找对象，怎么诋毁了
<lucky_> imtxc 色大象是什么意思？
<imtxc> lucky_: 就是色大象啊  imadper
<lucky_> ofan oh 我对你的话太敏感了，生怕你害我
<ofan> 我能怎么害你？
<lucky_> imtxc 色大象和imadper有什么关系
<October22> lucky_: SF上只有win32 我看到了
<lucky_> October22 就是啊
<ofan> 现在女的比男的还粗野
<October22> 官方没32的pidgin
<ofan> 世风日下啊
<lucky_> ofan 现在男的基本上太娘...
<October22> 你的mirc不是好好的吗？
<alvin_rxg> 『找对象』 ==== 『找结婚的对象』
<ofan> lucky_: 也有不娘的
<Meowoo> 男的娘，女的爷
<Meowoo> 不也配么
<ofan> 娘的是发育不好
<lucky_> October22 应该没64的吧？
<lucky_> October22 为什么会没有混凝土呢
<lucky_> October22 是好好的，功能上有很多欠缺
<Meowoo> 我这一代就已经小学，女的就有胡须了
<lucky_> October22 我将就用吧
<Meowoo> 比男的还爷们
<October22> lucky_: 专科才重视混凝土
<October22> 我是本科
<October22> mirc的设置很多啊
<October22> 我现在用react os 的mirc看看
<lucky_> October22 不大会用这种专业软件
<October22> 设置太细了
<lucky_> October22 我专科又被你黑了
<ofan> 专科好
<ofan> 重视约炮打炮
<ofan> Meowoo: 猫叔最近在研究啥
<lucky_> ofan 那你解释一下你怎么这么大了都还没成家呢？
<October22> lucky_: 我不知道你什么专业 你有没跟我提过
<ofan> lucky_: 没车没房
<lucky_> ofan 你没上过就别胡扯啦
<ofan> lucky_: 上过啥
<lucky_> October22 是吗，我记性不行啊，老是忘东西
<lucky_> ofan 专科
<ofan> 哦 确实没上过
<lucky_> ofan 就是嘛，没有实践就没有发言权
<Meowoo> ofan, 没研究啥，想画自己，但自己能把自己吓死
<lucky_> ofan 去美国也不能忘记毛主席的思想啊
<lucky_> Meowoo 你应该先来吓吓大家
<Meowoo> ofan, 用毛泽东思想解放一下美国的苦难同胞
<ofan> lucky_: 我没上过学
<ofan> Meowoo: 额
<Meowoo> :)
<ofan> 看片看片
<lucky_> ofan 你丫上次不还说你约炮的时候会开车送妹子吗，没车你送个毛啊
<ofan> lucky_: 我擦我什么时候说过
<ofan> lucky_: 你丫自己想象的吧
<Meowoo> 不知道美国有租车约炮服务么
<lucky_> ofan 上次，我问你是前者还是后者，你说你约炮的时候是后者
<Meowoo> ofan, 有没有在线一起看A片的服务的
<ofan> 吊丝有车也泡不到
<Meowoo> ofan, 就是我和你在不同地方一起看同一个a片的
<Meowoo> 额
<ofan> lucky_: 哦 没的炮约
<Meowoo> 上次问过，mplay可以
<Meowoo> ofan, 来，我们一起share A片
<Meowoo> 我去拿薯片
<ofan> Meowoo: 我看正规片
<ofan> 你跟你儿子share吧
<Meowoo> 啥正规片?
<ofan> Meowoo: 随便看的，韩国片
<ofan> Meowoo: 你跟 lucky_ share
<Meowoo> 韩国片？韩国男人就是娘，中国的男人的娘就是学韩国的
<ofan> lucky_: 猫叔要请你看A片
<Meowoo> 中国男人被韩国的教坏了
<Meowoo> 干嘛看韩国片
<Meowoo> 多烂
<Meowoo> 在美国看中国大片
<imtxc> Meowoo: 你比我牛
<ofan> Meowoo: 那是少数
<ofan> Meowoo: 韩国警匪片还不错
<Meowoo> imtxc, 你说啥
<imtxc> Meowoo: 我放地图炮一般对着中国地图，你是直接看着世界地图开炮啊。。。。
<Meowoo> 我哪里表现牛了
<Meowoo> 不明白
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu13.04软件安装，更新，卸载，都报错 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445132 之前想试试linux，安装了ubuntu从12.04一路升到13.04 昨天好像是提示陈旧的软件包不再需要了。 我就运行了命令sudo apt-get autoremove移除了它们 今天开机就发现右上角的软件更新你管理器不停报错。 命令行
<Meowoo> 你的思维跳跃得太厉害，我跟不上
<october22_> lucky_ hello
<Meowoo> 牛人来了
<imtxc> iMadper: 大牛来了
<iMadper> 你们妹妹的....
<iMadper> imtxc: tmd, lumia925, 3200, 有点儿贵...
<iMadper> imtxc: 难道买nexus 4?
<October22> october22_: test
<imtxc> iMadper: 我擦 给你跪下
<imtxc> iMadper: N4 吧
<iMadper> imtxc: n4摄像头不如lumia给力呀
<imtxc> iMadper: N4 现在不是2k的价位么
<imtxc> iMadper: 你不是要买相机的么
<iMadper> imtxc: 这还可以接受, 但是续航呀1!!!!
<iMadper> imtxc: 相机先不买了, 妹子都没到手, 要相机干嘛?
<Meowoo> ofan, 你还有偶像的么？
<imtxc> iMadper: 续航的话，先考虑收购 adam8157 的 nokia 1202 吧
<iMadper> imtxc: 相机, 我就买一个对焦快的, 可能gf3/5, 然后弄个电动饼干头
<imtxc> 喜欢女朋友5号
<iMadper> imtxc: 你妹妹的. 我还要用手机当软token.
<imtxc> iMadper: 高端的很的样子。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 恩, gf5对焦快.
<imtxc> iMadper: ff 22 里面用着用着鼠标就不起作用了算 bug 么
<iMadper> imtxc: nfc有用吗?
<iMadper> imtxc: 算, 你的鼠标的bug
<Meowoo> 这里谁还有偶像的么
<imtxc> iMadper: 小心掉漆
<Meowoo> 你拿鼠标干嘛了
<ofan> Meowoo: 没
<ofan> 不看偶像的
<Meowoo> 额
<iMadper> imtxc: n4是玻璃的, 怎么掉漆
<Meowoo> 从小到大都没偶像的么
<Meowoo> 以前我的偶像是张学友
<imtxc> iMadper: 特别 ip5 那样的手机， NFC俩手机碰碰试试。。。。 就掉漆了
<Meowoo> 现在是翁美玲
<ofan> 韩国电影有的很朴实
 * iMadper 偶像 :=> 精卫 又能填海, 又能卖国.
<imtxc> iMadper: n4 可是 lg 的做工，你想好了
<iMadper> imtxc: 看拆解还可以.
 * imtxc 偶像玛利亚
<Meowoo> 那是曲线救国
 * imtxc 白天圣母， 晚上小泽
<iMadper> imtxc: nokia/mx2 做工好
<imtxc> iMadper: 国产还是算了……
<Meowoo> 好像耶稣的母亲是童真怀孕
<iMadper> imtxc: 要是lumia便宜点儿就好了. 920还不降价...
<iMadper> imtxc: 920跟925就差200块钱...
<Meowoo> 哪个幼女怀孕就说他是圣母
<imtxc> iMadper: 920 现在是多少？
<iMadper> imtxc: 真难以接受.
<iMadper> imtxc: 3k
<iMadper> imtxc: 行货.
<imtxc> 前段时间不是有2599 的 920 么
<iMadper> imtxc: 那是618
<imtxc> iMadper: 920 特别重
<iMadper> imtxc: 恩, 是个小问题倒是
<iMadper> imtxc: 要不买n4?
<iMadper> imtxc: 还是mx2?
<imtxc> iMadper: 我支持 N4
<iMadper> imtxc: 好!
<imtxc> iMadper: 这就下单了？
<iMadper> imtxc: 有nfc和qi支持
<iMadper> imtxc: 一会儿的, 金主还没来.
<imtxc> iMadper: NB
<iMadper> imtxc: 金主不发话, 不敢下单.
<imtxc> iMadper: 买手机都不带自己付账的
<iMadper> imtxc: 我是自己付不起好不好?
<iMadper> imtxc: n4是去年的手机了, 都没降过价.. 今年没有好手机出来吗?
<imtxc> iMadper: 你考虑多大的屏幕
<iMadper> imtxc: n4各种偷工减料
<iMadper> imtxc: 4.3-4.8  2k左右的
<iMadper> imtxc: 最好别超过2.5k, 我穷.
<iMadper> imtxc: 我去看看火腿肠的机器去
<imtxc> iMadper: .
<imtxc> 现在对买东西没有兴趣啊
<October22> iMadper: www.cnbeta.com/articles/242242.htm
<iMadper> October22: imtxc 屏幕大一点儿好, 我公司有kindle帐号, 打算用手机看. 无线买书....
<iMadper> 无限
<imtxc> iMadper: gfrog_away 求赠送电子书。。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: razr maxx hd  不错..
<October22> www.cnbeta.com/articles/242242.htm
<imtxc> iMadper: 公司的帐号买来的书可以破解么， 帮忙缛一下资本主义的羊毛
<iMadper> imtxc: 怎么破解?
<imtxc> iMadper: 不怕大就在丧门星的里面找找看啊。。。
<October22> DRM可以破吧？
<iMadper> imtxc: 贵呀...
<imtxc> iMadper: http://ifeiyang.cn/archives/2648.html 有安卓设备就可以
<^k^> imtxc ... ⇪ 破解亚马逊中国Kindle电子书，去除DRM - i飞扬
<iMadper> imtxc: http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.13.8Rlq6U&id=16940182941     大爱
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ 【暑促特价包邮】HTC x920e Butterfly (蝴蝶）Droid DNA 正品-tmall.com天猫
<iMadper> imtxc: 就是买不起
<imtxc> iMadper: 对你来说，很便宜吧。。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 便宜个毛, 我连份儿正式的工作都没有
<imtxc> 辣是你不想找。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 在找呀
<imtxc> 火腿肠的机器，不便宜
<iMadper> imtxc: 我投了 ggarlic 和pity他们俩家公司了
<imtxc> iMadper: 我都不知道他们分别在哪
<imtxc> ggarlic: 贵公司是哪里
<imtxc> pity: 在哪里高就啊
<tryit> iMadper, 还没转正呢？
 * imtxc å°´å°¬
<iMadper> tryit: 没呢
<imtxc> 没人响应我
<tryit> iMadper, 时间还不到呢？
<iMadper> tryit: 不好说~
<imtxc> iMadper: 他们在哪里 你告诉我
<tryit> iMadper  。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: .... .... 他们自己不肯说...
<imtxc> ..... 小气
<imtxc> lucky_|dialing: 还有啊，你也小气
<tryit> iMadper, 现在就业形势不太好，找工作不容易，还是先呆着吧
<tryit> iMadper, 你比很多人强太多了
<lucky_|dialing> imtxc 我怎么了
<iMadper> tryit: 其实, 工作不难找, 很多公司招不到人的...
<tryit> iMadper, 好多大学生毕业才2、3K工资
<iMadper> tryit: 不过, 都不愿意要我...
<iMadper> tryit: ... 在北京, 2/3k的少吧.
<tryit> iMadper, 很多公司招哪方面的人呢都你所谓的
<lucky_|dialing> iMadper ofan说你现在写java
<iMadper> 屏幕翘起来了, 还说是与众不同?!?!?! http://img03.taobaocdn.com/imgextra/i3/263726286/T2zl4WXfVcXXXXXXXX_!!263726286.jpg
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ image/jpeg
<iMadper> lucky_: ä½ ä¿¡ofan?
<iMadper> lucky_: 我老板是让我写java, 不过我用jruby来代替了~
<lucky_> ofan 你是个大骗子
<imtxc> ofan 的话现在都有人信了？ 那个妖货
<alvin_rxg> http://www.36kr.com/p/204362.html
<imtxc> 迟早烧了
<^k^> alvin_rxg ... ⇪ 502 => Net::HTTPBadGateway for http://www.36kr.com/p/204362.html -- unhandled responsein get body
<pity> imtxc: ChinaCache 当小弟
 * iMadper 还真有人信ofan呀?!
<imtxc> pity: 中国擦车网啊，膜拜
<tryit> iMadper, 现在招应用开发的比招kernel和driver的多吧
 * lucky_ 我好无辜
<iMadper> tryit: 我可以去应用开发呀.
<lucky_> imtxc 连你都知道ofan是人妖啊
<tryit> iMadper, 你刚才说哪些公司都招哪方面的人呢不要你
<iMadper> tryit: 之前投了豆瓣, 都没人理我.
<lucky_> October22 刚刚跑去接个电话
<iMadper> tryit: 最早的时候, 腾讯也拒了我了
 * iMadper 其实我也拒了几家了.... 后悔中...
<pity> imtxc: 居然知道中国擦车网，lol
<lucky_> iMadper 你觉得我现在有能力做lcthw吗
<October22> lucky_: alt+o 有sound设置啊
<imtxc> pity: 我认识一点英文
<imtxc> pity: 就认出来了 China
<pity> imtxc: 我们入职的时候讲师开玩笑说是中国擦车
<imtxc> .........
<iMadper> lucky_: lcthw是啥? 有中文或者英文名字吗?
<imtxc> lcthw 两次挺好玩， 这事儿得 cc MeaCulpa 啊
<freeflyi1g> test
<^k^> freeflyi1g:点点点.  21:37 
<imtxc> freeflyi1g: 看不见
<lucky_> October22 Soga
<dispensable> 大家对于那种把图文教程都写出来了但是还拖着你问网址在哪里的人怎么处理？
<imtxc> lucky_: 我当然知道了。。。。
<iMadper> dispensable: 踢掉.
<dispensable> 哈哈
<imtxc> dispensable: 对TA说，呵呵
<lucky_> iMadper learn c the hard way
<dispensable> 这样的真是无语
<tryit> Learn C The Hard Way    lcthw?
 * iMadper 神缩写.... 啥都能缩写了...
<alvin_rxg> rtfm
<iMadper> lucky_: 不能, 我不擅长教别人.
<lucky_> tryit 惊现缩写帝
<October22> iMadper: google可以查到
<iMadper> lucky_: 不过, 里面的东西我应该都会吧, 原来打算靠c吃饭的.
<tryit> lucky_, google之~
<imtxc> 酷啪还不出来找回场子。。。
<iMadper> October22: 恩, 我也发现了.... 你们跟我说的时候, 我页面也刷出来了
<lucky_> iMadper 我要不要先看教材？
<October22> 我也觉得离谱
 * imtxc 看书去.....
<October22> lucky_: 你学什么的？
<lucky_> iMadper 就是嘛，谷歌给的缩写，这个又不是我发明的
<lucky_> October22 c
<October22> 要转行
<iMadper> lucky_: 也行, 随你, 我觉得直接开始写, 学得快.
<tryit> 现在进入了学习疲倦期～啥也不想看了
<lucky_> iMadper 我连编译器都不懂哎
 * iMadper 谁懂编译器?
<tryit> lucky_, 这儿没人懂
<iMadper> lucky_: 这个房间也就两三个懂编译器的.
<lucky_> iMadper 随我？看来你不打算带我了
<iMadper> lucky_: 我不知道怎么学最好.
<iMadper> lucky_: 我当时的学习方法, 就是直接去写.
<iMadper> tryit: 这个频道有几个人写过编译器我记得, 应该算是懂了
 * lucky_ 没看任何教材？
<iMadper> lucky_: c how to program
<iMadper> lucky_: http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=10&cad=rja&ved=0CGEQFjAJ&url=http%3A%2F%2Ftainguyen.vimaru.edu.vn%2F%3Fq%3Dsystem%2Ffiles%2FDeitel%2520C%2520How%2520To%2520Program%25206th%2520Edition.pdf&ei=SCrUUZm9AcmqkwWew4G4Cw&usg=AFQjCNEVNzh0o8OwQN_LswaMPmpFj5UIOA&sig2=oRCPJGV6MZI8Ps5GTpeM3w&bvm=bv.48705608,d.dGI
<October22> lucky_: 你专业？
<^k^> iMadper ⇪ ti: err: no title
<gfrog_away> imtxc_____: 滚粗
<Pudge> imtxc_____: 你这网站事什么字体啊,不会自动调用bitmap啊, 非要手动
<Pudge> iMadper: 我操,编译器, 我的专业啊
<iMadper> Pudge: 你的专业 不代表你就懂.
<lucky_> iMadper 实体书你还有吗
<Pudge> iMadper: 专业制作编译器
<iMadper> lucky_: 有, 不过, 运费跟你买一本差不多.
<lucky_> Pudge 什么事编译器？
<iMadper> lucky_: 1100页
<lucky_> iMadper 这么便宜
<Pudge> lucky_: 你可以看做是翻译器
<Pudge> lucky_: 把你写的东西,翻译成别的东西
<jarod____> 英语好可以看很多免费的电子书
<ofan> iMadper: 你丫就是写java的
<lucky_> iMadper 原来你的意思是太重了
<iMadper> ofan: 你丫是写basic的
<Pudge> imtxc_____: 这网站太sb了
<lucky_> ofan 你的话不能信
<iMadper> lucky_: 你可以考虑看电子书. 入门的书, 都是看两周就可以放一边了.
<ofan> iMadper: 写basic咋了
<iMadper> ofan: 写java咋了?
<ofan> iMadper: 没咋了
<iMadper> ofan: 问题是, 我倒现在一行java没写过
<ofan> iMadper: 我说你写java的
<iMadper> ofan: 你丫凭什么这么说
<lucky_> Pudge解释的太对了，有时候我觉得这个根本不需要解释，这里人竟然都说不懂，不知为何
<ofan> iMadper: 你自己说的
<iMadper> ofan: 我擦?!
<iMadper> ofan: 自嘲, 不算.
<ofan> iMadper: 也算
<iMadper> ofan: 不算.
 * alvin_rxg 我写汉字的
<ofan> iMadper: 写java不丢人
<ofan> iMadper: 别这么敏感
<iMadper> ofan: 有没有缓存算法方面的书?
<iMadper> ofan: 丢人.
<ofan> iMadper: 什么缓存
<iMadper> ofan: 缓存算法很多时候不是通用的吗?
<ofan> 这种东西不值得写成书吧
<Pudge> lucky_: 他们说不懂的,只是不懂翻译的方法和技术, 并不是说不懂基本原理
<iMadper> ofan: 那论文?
<ofan> iMadper: 看具体问题
<iMadper> Pudge: 是因为牵扯的东西太多了. 还要涉及到可执行文件, elf之类的.
<lucky_> iMadper 两周能看完1100页？你看书果然神速
<iMadper> lucky_: 前几章就够了
<ofan> lucky_: 看漫画书很快
<iMadper> ofan: http://www.amazon.com/Memory-Systems-Cache-DRAM-Disk/dp/0123797519/ref=sr_1_5?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1372859502&sr=1-5&keywords=cache   比如这种的.
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ Memory Systems: Cache, DRAM, Disk: Bruce Jacob, Spencer Ng, David Wang: 9780123797513: Amazon.com: Books
<lucky_> iMadper 我的意思是我都不知道有编译器这个东西存在
<ofan> iMadper: 这是硬件的
<ofan> cpu cache, 文件系统cache很多类
<lucky_> iMadper 或者不是pdf的电子书有吗？
<iMadper> lucky_: 不是pdf的? 你要txt的?
<kymjs> hello
<kymjs> 好久不见
<lucky_> iMadper word的也行
<^k^> kymjs:点点点.  21:53 
<iMadper> lucky_: 没.
 * lucky_ 睡觉去
<kymjs> - -
<kymjs> 睡这么早？
<ofan> 肾虚
<alvin_rxg> 早衰？
<Pudge> ed
<ofan> 肾虚就这样
<lei> gnome
<lei> gnome要操作窗口需要用哪个库
<gfrog_away> ofan: 呕饭
<wander> 想求助大神  ubuntu 13.04 禁用独显后  Fn调解亮度失效  google 了好多方法  每一个好用的
<wander> 没
<iMadper> wander: 有时候就需要自己实现一个了
<iMadper> wander: 我之前的电脑, 就得自己实现调节的功能
<wander>  = = 求指导
<wander> iMadper: = = 求指导
<iMadper> wander: 忘了是哪个文件了, /proc里面找找看, 往里面写数值, 就直接调节亮度了. 不同的机器不太一样
<alvin_rxg>  /sys
<wander>  我试试啊
<alvin_rxg> wander: find /sys -iname '*brightness*'
<alvin_rxg> [挖鼻屎]
<iMadper> alvin_rxg: 是, sys
<iMadper> wander: http://superuser.com/questions/256084/how-to-change-brightness-on-linux-desktop-through-the-command-line
<^k^> iMadper ⇪ t: How to change brightness on linux desktop through the command line? - Super User
<wander> iMadper: 恩 我先看看
<iMadper> ~$ cat /proc/acpi/video/GFX0/DD02/brightness
<iMadper> levels: 10 20 30 40 50 60 70 80 90 100
<iMadper> current: 80
<wander> iMadper:  恩 成功了。。。好棒
<alvin_rxg> ._.
<iMadper> wander: 你只需要写个脚本, bind到你的快捷键就可以了现在
<zhuifeng> 没有acpi按键么。。。。
<zhuifeng> FN
<zhuifeng> Fn什么的。。。
<zhuifeng> 额，acpid包管理acpi事件的。。。手动改/proc里面的亮度值太凶残了，不推荐
<wander> zhuifeng:   =  =
<zhuifeng> iMadper: 额，你的/proc跟我不一样唉。。
<wander> 实现了就能用就先可以了。。 其他的以后再折腾   ==  谢谢大神了
<djzhan> 请问在命令行怎么下载下面这个网址的文件
<djzhan> http://download.chinaunix.net/down.php?id=7384&ResourceID=3822&site=1
<^k^> djzhan ⇪ ti: {长度=>2.57 MiB, "type"=>"application/x-bzip2"}
<alvin_rxg> djzhan: curl, wget, aria2c, axel, blabla, etc.
<djzhan> alvin_rxg, 这种地址跟普通的地址不一样：download.chinaunix.net/glib.tar.bz2
<ofan> 没区别
<djzhan> alvin_rxg, wget用什么参数呢？？
<djzhan> 直接用wget之类的工具下载只会下载到一个hml文件，而不是想要下载的文件。
<alvin_rxg> djzhan: 我这可以正常下载的
<alvin_rxg> djzhan: wget "url"     ??? 把网址用引号？
<Lavande> 问个问题啊。。。。一个在git或者svn的项目，如果两个开发者同时下载了某个版本的源码，对其做了不同的修改，再传回去的时候，又冲突怎么办？
<djzhan> alvin_rxg, 谢谢你，我按你的方法下载成功了。
<jamesfung14> Lavande: 后传的人应该merge
<alvin_rxg> .. ..
<Lavande> jamesfung14: 那如果先传的，比如把第一行由X改成Y，后传的人由X改成Z，merge后是不是Z？
<jamesfung14> Lavande: 对，当然merge的人要负责merge之后没有问题
<alvin_rxg> 这个冲突由后者判断吧
<Lavande> jamesfung14: 大概了解了。。。thx：）
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • virtualbox 如何给主机[ubuntu 12.04] 共享网络 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445136 环境： 主机：ubuntu 虚拟机：xp系统 目前XP系统能够通过移动3G无线上网卡上网，我想问下，此种情况下如何能让主机ubuntu也上网。 谢谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 taocunguijs — 2013-07-03 22:30
 * gfrog_away 大八卦，疼叫兽生了呢。
<ofan> gfrog_away: 你怎么知道
<ofan> gfrog_away: 你认识他老婆嘛
<freeflyi1g> gfrog_away: lol
<linus> hi
<^k^> linus:点点点.  22:43 
<linus> anybody
<alvin_rxg> nobody
<gfrog_away> ofan: 死呕饭
<linus> alvin_rxg: hello
<ofan> gfrog_away: 小心告诉tenzu
<gfrog_away> ofan: freeflyi1g 俺在twitter fo了疼叫兽
<linus> any hacker
<GNUdog> freeflyi1g: lol
<freeflyi1g> gfrog_away: 你还不赶紧fork个
<alvin_rxg> linus: no, here's noly nooobs
<freeflyi1g> GNUdog: 你妹
<GNUdog> freeflyi1g: 你个悲剧的人
<linus> alvin_rxg: good
<alvin_rxg> linus: u mean "god" ?
<GNUdog> freeflyi1g: 或早一个月，或晚一个半月，都没什么太大问题
<freeflyi1g> GNUdog: 我又不是旅游,哪能我自己定时间
<GNUdog> freeflyi1g: 来开会啊？
<linus> alvin_rxg: yeah
<alvin_rxg> linus: yeah 你个头
<ofan> linus: yeah 你个头
<freeflyi1g> GNUdog: 未最后定
<GNUdog> freeflyi1g: 8月下半个月来的话，联系我
<GNUdog> freeflyi1g: 英国手机号 DM 给你了
<linus> ofan: hello
<freeflyi1g> GNUdog: 你在那边呆几年
<ofan> GNUdog: 在英国？
<GNUdog> freeflyi1g: 不知道呢
<GNUdog> ofan: 目前不在
<alvin_rxg> GNUdog: 英国壕
<ofan> GNUdog: 英国壕
<GNUdog> ofan: 目前不在好么
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 复读机
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 复读机
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 话说，博士生几岁了？
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 今年18
<Lavande> 啊，求认识。。。我在sheffield，乃们在何方？
<jarod____> google出网盘了？
<linus> Lavande: hello
<freeflyi1g> Lavande: 帝都
<alvin_rxg> ofan: 哎呀……比你大了8岁……才要开始读 Master ……呃…… TAT
<ofan> alvin_rxg: 老男人
<linus> alvin_rxg: ofan hello
<Lavande> ls不是有人在英国的嘛
<Lavande> linus，名字好霸气。。。
<ofan> GNUdog: 去工作？
<freeflyi1g> http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/97151841jw1e69tfwgbpij20c81wm15n.jpg
<^k^> freeflyi1g ... ⇪ image/jpeg
<linus> Lavande: hi
<Lavande> linus: hi，不是机器人吧？
<linus> Lavande: _||_ fuck you
<freeflyi1g> lol
<linus> hi! nobody?
<ofan> freeflyi1g: 有你吗？
<freeflyi1g> ofan: 什么有我
<ofan> freeflyi1g: 照片
<freeflyi1g> ofan: 没
<Lavande> 怎么回事啊
<Lavande> 为啥说脏话
<^k^> 新 软件/网站开发 • 寫了一個暗黑源下載器 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445137 叫做fpack。現在還只是alpha1版，不過在Fedora上已經可用了。 https://github.com/fpack/fpack/releases/v1.0-a1 現在是不能在 Ubuntu、Debian 下運行的。所以我想找一些會寫軟件的和我一起開發這個東西，做 Debian、Ubuntu 的移植（其
<^k^> 實只需要做一點點工作，就是安裝）。這個程序是用Haxe語言寫的，有C/C++/Java/C# …
<linus> fucking chat room
<linus> Lavande: people speak language
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu可以用蓝牙键盘吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445138 ubuntu可以用蓝牙键盘吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 kenedly — 2013-07-03 22:55
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 养不起，fork毛儿
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 你这种高帅富怎么会呢
<nimei> hhhh
<Guest62798> http://tv.sohu.com/s2012/zhanlei/
<^k^> Guest62798 ... ⇪ 战雷-战雷全集(1-32全) - 搜狐视频
<Dotcra> 人不少
<leemeng0x61> sure!
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 擦，高毛帅毛富毛
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 你连毛都高帅富了啊
<necomancer> 乃们聊得很happy啊
<gfrog_away> freeflying: ...
<leemeng0x61> happy girl
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 乃才是高！帅！富！
 * gfrog_away 碎叫
<zhuifeng> 那个linus真的假的。。。。
<qwebirc43316> hi
<^k^> qwebirc43316:点点点.  23:53 
<zero0> hello
<^k^> zero0:点点点.  23:54 
<zero0> 什么
<zero0> 你们在干啥
<zero0> 还有夜猫子么
<dispensable> 都睡了？
<Meowoo> knownbad, 邓丽君听得太腻了
<Meowoo> 还是看翁美玲算了
<lostwa> 现在还有人在..
<Meowoo> 你不是也在么??
<lostwa> 俺是上夜班
<knownbad> ?
<knownbad> 你裸奔去吧。
<knownbad> 你儿子考的怎么样？
<Meowoo> 还不知道呢
<Meowoo> 6号才知道
<Meowoo> 听邓丽君，回忆起以前老妈带我去歌厅的日子。
<knownbad> 还有歌厅去？
<Meowoo> 有额，那时候刚是邓丽君在大陆红的时候
<knownbad> 哦。
<knownbad> 肚子饿了，买麦当劳去。
<ofan> Meowoo: 还不睡
<ofan> knownbad: 不会吃成胖子么
<Meowoo> 看啊翁
<Meowoo> 他很瘦的
<knownbad> 什么我廋，早吃宽了。
<knownbad> 不知为何湖北人用宽。
<knownbad> 麦当劳吃少量还好。
<knownbad> Breakfast muffin 就还好。
<Meowoo> 你照片里看着很瘦额
<ofan> me
<ofan> Meowoo: 有照片？
<Meowoo> ofan, 他google+的照片
<ofan> 你们面基了?
<ofan> o
<ofan> Meowoo: 求地址
<Meowoo> 他不上了
<Meowoo> 等等
<Meowoo> knownbad, 给他么？
<Meowoo> 他退出了
<Meowoo> 我先问过他
<Meowoo> 其实你去搜也能搜到
<Meowoo> 也是用这个名字
<Meowoo> 很瘦额
<Meowoo> ofan, 看到一女的，可能是他老婆
<ofan> Meowoo: 真八卦
<ofan> 我去看看..
<Meowoo> 额
<ofan> 搜不到
<Meowoo> knowbad KB
<Meowoo> 他会不会骂我
<ofan> Meowoo: 搜不到..
<Meowoo> 等他来了问他额
<^k^>  05:05
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • Distribution Release: OS4 OpenLinux 13.5 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445148 OS4的特点就是，就算你断网安装默认就能够包含一大堆多媒体解码器。以前OS4是基于XFCE的BEOS桌面的，前两个月OS4发布了KDE的版本，现在改名字又发一个版本。 OS4是一份用户用好的基于Xubuntu的桌面和服务器Linux发行
<^k^>  逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^>  逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^>  逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu13.04比windows7慢吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445152 如题所述，我的笔记本装了双系统，配置如下： cpu：i3 M350 内存：6G 显卡：310M 为什么运行起来感觉ubuntu 13.04比windows7要慢一拍，而且在KDE桌面下更慢…… 这样是正常现象吗？是不是也像windows一样需要优化设置之类的~ 如果
<^k^> 需要，应该怎么设置？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 xiangyu0219 — 2013-07-04 7:41&l
<roylez> lainme: 囡囡早啊
<alpha080> 都这么早哇。。
#ubuntu-cn 2013-07-04
<dispensable> 早上好
<hlps> 早上好
<alpha080> 空你及哇
<hlps> :-)
<Relaed> 有人用Django么
<Relaed> 遇到个妖孽问题
<alpha080> 不会python的路过。。
<Relaed> 嗯，那就挤出一点
<Relaed> 基础
<Relaed> 什么问题可以导致apache丢包
<alpha080> 不会apache的路过。。
<Relaed> e....
<Relaed> 好吧
<alpha080> 会灌水聊天泡妹妹的路过。。
<alpha080> 话说这个去对应的频道问不是更好
<Relaed> 已经在#django问了
<Relaed> 不过貌似FunkBob在帮别人解决问题
<Relaed> Bob是个好人...
 * jiero 抱抱 roylez。。。竟然回覆我n天前的。。。
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 试用了一下新版opera，赶脚不会再爱了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445162 试用了windows版，就是webkit内核的。 聊天、邮件、笔记、联系人这些功能全都没有了，非常好用的缓存管理木有了，代理都只能用全局代理了，整个就一个chrome，跟某些“国产自主创新浏览器”已经区别
<^k^>  逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^>  逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 新 Vim和Emacs • Emacs cc-mode缩进设置的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445163 我的Emacs基本照抄purcell的设置（ https://github.com/purcell/emacs.d ），可惜里面没有C/C++语言的设置，于是我自己找了一个配置文件添加了进去： Code: (defun c-wx-lineup-topmost-intro-cont (langelem)<br
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • win8.1 和 ubuntu13.04重装11.04会不会影响启动？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445164 win8.1 和 ubuntu13.04重装11.04会不会将win8的启动菜单覆盖了。 不太敢操作，大侠们给讲一下吧 统计信息: 发表于 由 fguohun — 2013-07-04 9:09
<MeaCulpa> .
<Tpwt> Extundelte
 * jiero 摸摸 eexpress
<jiero> 浦东发展银行的网页制作越来越精良了。。。
<roylez> jiero: 再精良也没用劳资就不存
<jiero> roylez 我这本来主要是方便转账的哈
<jiero> roylez 乐乐。也去画画壁纸，有丰厚的奖品。
<roylez> jiero: 画你妹
<jiero> roylez 可以啊
<jiero> roylez http://www.ubuntukylin.com/wallpapers/index.html?id=0
<^k^> jiero ⇪ ti: UbuntuKylin -活动首页
<roylez> jiero: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/mw600/4949e31dtw1e6aeda0d63g20dc078b2c.gif
<^k^> roylez ... ⇪ image/gif
<zhuifeng> 哇，送苹果笔记本诶。。
<jiero> roylez 。。。你搞些这么恐怖的干嘛。
<roylez> jiero: 交通事故而已...
<zhuifeng> 预装ubuntu的apple，真干的出来。。。
<kymjs> - -
<kymjs> jiero, 你是干什么的？
<jiero> roylez 参加各种奇怪活动。
<roylez> jiero: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/8ba68afejw1dx11xtjr5nj.jpg
<^k^> roylez ⇪ ti: image/jpeg
<jiero> kymjs: 公益活动者。
<jiero> roylez 普通孩子啊
<roylez> jiero: 普通孩子在干啥呢？
<zhuifeng> jiero: ubuntukylin这么有钱,老板是谁哦///
<jiero> zhuifeng: 中国政府
<zhuifeng> jiero: 哇，不敢用。。。
<kymjs> jiero, 好先进。。。。
<jiero> roylez 你高中时女孩子不这样玩？
<roylez> jiero: 没注意
<jiero> roylez  其实高的女孩不够多
<zhuifeng> 中国搞linux发行的还挺多。。。。
<kymjs> 但是功功的没几个。。。
<kymjs> 成功
<zhuifeng> kymjs: deepin。。。
<kymjs> zhuifeng, 额，这算是个成功的吧。。。
<zhuifeng> kymjs: 我眼里只有这一个是成功的。。。
<kymjs> zhuifeng, 以前的那个雨林木风其实我感觉做的还可以
<zhuifeng> 我倒是希望有人做做slackware和gentoo的衍生版。。。
<kymjs> zhuifeng, 但是他太高估自己了，一出来就搞己己的软件包格式，所以注定失败
<zhuifeng> kymjs: 雨木风林没有64位的，
<zhuifeng> kymjs: 他们是想走商业的路子。。。
<kymjs> zhuifeng, 额，这我还没注意，只知道现在改名叫startos了
<kymjs> zhuifeng, 诶，在中国商业不太现实。。
<zhuifeng> kymjs: 。。。
<kymjs> 拜～everyone
<kymjs> 回家睡觉去
<jiero> kymjs: 不可思议啊ni
<kymjs> 肿么了。。。。
<jiero> kymjs: 商业未必是直接收消费者钱的
<kymjs> 广告吗
<zhuifeng> 据说deepin已经赚钱了。。
<kymjs> ubuntu不是也在走商业路吗
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 如何让铅笔更细一点？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445165 我选择pencil后，打了一个勾，太粗了，如何让这个勾更细一点？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 罗非鱼 — 2013-07-04 9:43
<kymjs> 拜拜~
<zhuifeng> 提供维护和服务什么的，能赚钱。。
<yunfan> 做基于gentoo的好
<yunfan> 服务器给你维护你的电脑配置信息 编译最优化的代码
<roylez> jiero: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/aac56f74jw1e69gf3phimg208w06jb2a.gif
<^k^> roylez ... ⇪ image/gif
<roylez> yunfan: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/mw600/65a60f20jw1e69tkjqio2g206r057hdt.gif
<roylez> jiero: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/4870400fjw1e69txlnki1j20c80amt9h.jpg
<roylez> yunfan: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/6a6f34dftw1e69pyfw1wdj20e8156110.jpg
<zhuifeng> 搞笑。。。
<zhuifeng> roylez: 给个网页链接啊
<roylez> zhuifeng: jandan.net/pic
<zhuifeng> 哦
<zhuifeng> 煎蛋。。
<qinliming> zhuifeng
<zhuifeng> qinliming: 在。。
<qinliming> 无时不在
<zhuifeng> qinliming: 谁说的，我刚来。。。
<roylez> jiero: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/53baa713tw1e69pdsxfv2j20m80rzq61.jpg
<^k^> roylez ... ⇪ image/jpeg
<zhuifeng> 笑死。。。
<jiero> roylez。
<roylez> jiero: 渣渣，你有话说？
<jiero> roylez 乐乐你恢复常态了
 * jiero 热烈的抱抱 roylez
<roylez> jiero: 今天请假在家
<roylez> jiero: 基佬滚
<qinliming> .address Mokou
<yunfan> roylez: 前途不大
<zhuifeng> `.address Mokou |
<zhuifeng> `address Mokou |
<jiero> roylez 今天我这里不如昨天热。
<roylez> jiero yunfan 叫兽的娃出生了
<^k^> zhuifeng: Mokou redflag 山东省青岛市联通
<jiero> roylez 哦。
<zhuifeng> `address roylez |
<qinliming> 我晕
<^k^> zhuifeng: roylez roylez unaffiliated
<zhuifeng> `address qinliming |
<^k^> zhuifeng: qinliming Android 山东省济南市移动
<yunfan> roylez: 又不是你的 咋这么热心呢
<zhuifeng> `address zhuifeng |
<^k^> zhuifeng: zhuifeng zhuifeng unaffiliated
<roylez> yunfan: 没，只是感叹下又一个男人被套牢了
<jiero> roylez 不要孩子。
<qinliming> 快把水表拆了
<jiero> 、么
<zhuifeng> `address iMadper |
<pt> 有升级到13.04的朋友吗
<roylez> yunfan: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/mw600/818fb8a7gw1e69nr1kkjog208c069b2o.gif
<^k^> zhuifeng: iMadper user nat
<^k^> roylez ... ⇪ image/gif
<pt> 内存占用如何
<iMadper> pt: 这里没几个用ubuntu的...
<pt> iMadper: 还是有的
<qinliming> zhuifeng 快把水表拆了
<yunfan> roylez: 有娃就不能离？ 被套牢的是你的心啊 其他算个啥
<zhuifeng> qinliming: 干嘛。。。
<iMadper> qinliming:
<iMadper> qinliming: 我没说没有...
<jiero> iMadper: 你要孩子不
<roylez> yunfan: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/724475a8jw1e69irhk6wyj20hs0qodk6.jpg
<pt> 有用13.04 的朋友吗！
<iMadper> jiero: 要.
<zhuifeng> 哈哈，这机器人是要回去重造么。。。
<roylez> jiero: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/73d3427agw1e69m5628szg20b406akjp.gif
<^k^> roylez ... ⇪ image/gif
<qinliming> 昨天fedora出新版了
<yunfan> roylez: 这个段子早看过最早是轮子那放出来的
<dispensable> 这频道比较水
<roylez> zhuifeng: 看我让机器人打点
<zhuifeng> qinliming: 新版也没我的新。。。
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) jiero
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) jiero
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) jiero
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) jiero
<^k^> roylez:. .., 别刷屏, 请勿Flood，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<^k^> roylez: .. .. ..
<zhuifeng> roylez: 这个我也会。。。
<iMadper> roylez: 坏席, 乃又调皮了
<zhuifeng> root党。。。。
<jusss> ...
<qinliming> 我不敢用root这个用户
<zhuifeng> ^k^: ...
<zhuifeng> qinliming: 把root的uid改掉就没事了。。。
<^k^> zhuifeng, 休息一下..  10:08 
<jusss> root多好，再也不用su sudo了
 * roylez 睡个觉准备吃午饭
<qinliming> 那就不是root了
 * MeaCulpa 没用过sudo
<qinliming> 同没用过
<sjd_zeus> debian太不给力了
<zhuifeng> qinliming: 可以不设置root用户，不给root派密码
<zhuifeng> qinliming: 只让特定用户sudo...
 * sjd_zeus debian sid root飘过
 * iMadper 竟然不用root用户...
<qinliming> su -c xxxxx
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: Ubuntu党
<qinliming> 一般这样
<qinliming> root没有直接登录过
<zhuifeng> qinliming: c参数是干嘛的。。。
<qinliming> 权限恐惧
<qinliming> 只在后面那条命令提高权限
<zhuifeng> qinliming: 跟sudo有区别嘛。。。。
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 如何让铅笔更细一点？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445165 我选择pencil后，打了一个勾，太粗了，如何让这个勾更细一点？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 罗非鱼 — 2013-07-04 9:43
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 没root了, 是不是连 su -c 都不行了?
<zhuifeng> 目测是这样。。。
<qinliming> sudo有日志，sudo是普通用户提权貌似。你可以规定sudo用户能干嘛不能干嘛
<zhuifeng> 我一直su和sudo混着用。。。。
<qinliming> 而su就没有记录
<zhuifeng> 哦。。。。
<zhuifeng> 在/var/log/message里还是有记录的。。。。
<jiero> MeaCulpa:  中国竟然有参与奖——还轮到我了。
<yunfan> jiero: 什么奖都可以有
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 我怎么知道，我又不用你们那个OS
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 啥？
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 我们那个? 你在用aix?
<jiero> MeaCulpa:  http://www.douban.com/online/11567134/ 免费送书
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 你们那Ubuntu
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ 那些了不起的铁娘子们
<zhuifeng> ubuntu衍生版的那个嘛
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 我不用
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 我也不用呀...
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: 哦，还有什么基于Linux的OS是没root的。。。除了Ubuntu
<jiero> 以后这里用ubuntu的，必须标记 ubuntu 字样！
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 同意
<jiero> MeaCulpa: suse？
<iMadper> MeaCulpa: 没了, 就这么一个妖货...
<MeaCulpa> jiero: suse有吧
<MeaCulpa> iMadper: ...
<qinliming> 用过aix没感觉流比到哪里去
<zhuifeng> 主流都有root的吧。。。。
<MeaCulpa> qinliming: 傻爆了，还流比...
<jiero> Thread: HOWTO to enable local root login - openSUSE Forums
<qinliming> debian可以选择没有
<jiero> lol
 * MeaCulpa 都好高级
<iMadper> lol
<zhuifeng> 所有的发行版都可以没有root，自己改呗。。。
<jiero> http://en.opensuse.org/SDB:Login_as_root
<^k^> jiero ⇪ ti: SDB:Login as root - openSUSE
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 男女平等我们在毛时代就解决了
<jiero> MeaCulpa: 对啊
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 解决的比美国都早
<MeaCulpa> jiero: 美国在7x年代议员的女性比例和黑人比例和人口比例的方差都不如我们
<zhuifeng> MeaCulpa: 中国女官员比较多嘛。。。
<MeaCulpa> roylez: 我们部门在听小强传授Patent经验了
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: 牛逼啊牛逼
 * jiero 想关闭笔记本上的 环境光探测器。。。
<jiero> Ambient light sensor 。。。
<lucky_>  /me what's IDE
<ikk-> jiero: 高档的笔记本
 * lucky_ what's IDE
<jusss> 宿舍没网了，用cmcc真卡
<qinliming> 能不能把整个的fedora那个源码的iso下载下来然后做lfs直接用fedora的源代码看着lfs的文档
<jusss> lucky_: 硬盘?
<qinliming> 那个7gb的iso
<jiero> 。。。google 搜不到
<qinliming> 看大小碉堡了
<lucky_> jusss: intergred development  environment
<jiero> lucky_: 就是 把工具放在一起的环境
<jiero> lucky_: 独立桌面
<jusss> lucky_: 不懂。。。
<qinliming> ide
<deepurple> jiero, 集成开发环境咩？
<jusss> 集成工具？
<lucky_> jiero: 不懂唉
<jiero> deepurple: 呃。
<lucky_> jusss: 不懂
<lucky_> deepurple: 那是什么？
<jiero> lucky_: 你有没问题啊，弄些自己不想研究的东西，随意问问。。。
<jusss> jiero: 应该鼓励大家多提问题吗，你怎么能打击人家提问题呢
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 欧美的好处是 规则定下来了 就真的去遵守 好比1910年代之前 妇女都没选举权 可是法案规定可以有以后 就真的可以有了 不像贵国  从来没有严肃过 哪怕是王法
<imtxc> iMadper: 下单了么
<jiero> jusss: 没有目的的乱问不鼓励。
<lucky_> jiero: 你怎么知道我不想研究啦，学c说不要用ide
<iMadper> imtxc: 没...
<imtxc> 早啊各位亲
<jusss> jiero: 那总比不提问的好
<iMadper> imtxc: 还是纠结于续航和摄像头
<imtxc> iMadper: 你纠结的这俩，这心没必要啊……
<jusss> jiero: 整体死气沉沉，灌水有意思吗？
<qinliming> lawless
<imtxc> iMadper: 续航你纠结死， 也就是1天到1.5天的水平
<lucky_> jusss: 举个例子吧
<iMadper> imtxc: 不倒一天呀
<imtxc> iMadper: 摄像头你纠结到死，也不如8、9百的卡片机的水平
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 磁盘分区表的问题，看过置顶帖子也没能搞定我自己的机器 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445167 机器是新买的惠普超级本，为了装双系统，就把预装的ubuntu给删了装的win7，装win7的时候就痛苦无比，硬盘的文件系统不能装，后来用winPE把硬盘原有分区全都删掉了，重新分的区，
<MeaCulpa> yunfan: 那是，我国嘛
<iMadper> imtxc: 比lumia720的样张差远了
<jusss> lucky_: 没事，有问题，随便问，即使你问1+1，我也会回答不一定等于2，lol
<iMadper> imtxc: 更别说920的光学防抖对我这种不会拍照的来说很有用的.
<imtxc> iMadper: 样张是不一样的人拍的，给我给单反拍出来的不一定比别人手机拍出来的强。。。
<imtxc> iMadper: 亲测，920真心不怎么样
<iMadper> imtxc: sigh...
<lucky_> jusss: lol～
<jiero> iMadper:  你买了啥？
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 贵国就是完全没规则 或者说规则经常变 让人无所适从 就好像写个代码 过几个周期就随机改内存 弄得代码里处处都要做if判断
<lucky_> iMadper: what's ide
<iMadper> jiero: 啥都没买....
<iMadper> lucky_: 集成开发环境
<jiero> lucky_: 。。。你自己google去
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 所以增加了生活的成本
<lucky_> iMadper: 举个例子
<qinliming> 请不要说我国的语言
<lucky_> jiero: 没看懂
<qinliming> 因为它没有规则
<jusss> lucky_: vb
<iMadper> lucky_: 把编辑器, 编译器, 项目管理工具, debug工具, 集成在了一起.
<jusss> lucky_: vc++6.0
<iMadper> lucky_: eclipse.
<deepurple> lucky_, Visual Studio
<jusss> lucky_: emacs , lol
<jiero> iMadper: 发现摄影挺麻烦的。
<deepurple> lucky_, Qt Creator
<lucky_> jiero: 你也学学人家
<iMadper> jiero: 我只要傻瓜式的.
<jiero> iMadper: 就是各种对光的掌握，以前只知道摄影是光。
<lucky_> jusss: emacs也是啊？
<jiero> iMadper: 我不想要傻瓜式的了，总是乱跳。
<iMadper> jiero: 太高深...
<imtxc> lucky_: SourceInsight
<jusss> lucky_: 问imadper
 * imtxc 今天又被一个 SourceInsight 党给鄙视了
<iMadper> 其实, 真正的emacs用户和vim用户手里的emacs/vim, 都是ide
<lucky_> iMadper: emacs也是？
<yunfan> imtxc: 其他编辑器而已
<yunfan> iMadper: 当代没有几个人真的用vi
<imtxc> yunfan: 关键他是在 ide 的角度鄙视的，不是在编辑器的角度。。
<qinliming> vim党
<yunfan> imtxc: 是你内心不够强大
<jusss> notepad党
<jiero> imtxc: 那种东西我听说过，大概就是为了让代码工人为了快速变成工具而准备的。
<deepurple> IDE/Emacs/VIM圣战又要开始了？
<imtxc> yunfan: 呐，我看到他的 .vim 是空的之后，就没有再说什么。
<deepurple> imtxc, .vim是空的......空的......
<yunfan> 国外媒体注意到，数款微星Socket FM2主板的CPU支持列表中出现了两款新的芯片：A10-6700T和A8-6500T。值得注意的是，这两款芯片TDP热功耗都标定在45W，相较先前产品的65W更低
<deepurple> 农企
<yunfan> imtxc: 真男人就用ed
<imtxc> 丫每次进去之后，还手动 :set nu  ...
<jusss> .vimrc还是空的
<iMadper> yunfan: 恩, vi基本没啥人用的. 都是vim之流了
<deepurple> Orz
<imtxc> yunfan: ed 是啥？
<iMadper> deepurple: 有我在, 不会允许圣战的.
<imtxc> 什么是 ed？
<^k^> imtxc: define:ed？ |Ed| is an NBC television program co-produced by David Letterman&#39;s Worldwide Pants Incorporated, NBC Productions (now Universal Television), and Viacom |...|
<yunfan> imtxc: 就是你在vi里用的 /xx :s///g 之流
<qinliming> ed是行编辑器
<jusss> iMadper: ed一个古老的编辑器
<jusss> iMadper: 发错了
<iMadper> imtxc: ed就是sed的前身.
<qinliming> 现在用它属于装13
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 勃起功能障碍
 * imtxc gedit 党路过
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 不是说真男人用的么。。。。
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: 俗称那个
 * iMadper 一般问什么是ed的, 都是自己就是ed的....
 * jusss notepad路过
 * imtxc kao
<hrzhu> ed 也是 e.... dysfunction
<lucky_> iMadper: 那lcthw说不能用ide，怎么emacs和vim都是ide呢
<iMadper> lucky_: 略过那个要求吧.
<qinliming> ee是啥
<jusss> lucky_: 插件
<imtxc> MeaCulpa: 快，缩写帝，翻译 lcthw
<jiero> 『这个世界都是我的 』
<lucky_> imtxc: 用ide是不是应该受到鄙视？
<jusss> lucky_: emacs是伪装成编辑器的os
<iMadper> lucky_: emacs/vim在用户的配置下, 会成为一个ide. 你直接安装, 直接用, 就不是ide了
<lucky_> jusss: 什么插件？
<jiero> geany
<imtxc> lucky_: 不应该啊，你还让不让国内普通大学的CS专业的学生们活了
<jusss> lucky_: 官网上有大量插件，我没用过。。。
<jusss> lucky_: 我也不知道
<yunfan> iMadper: 你知道forth么
<jiero> imtxc: cs专业不是专搞软件的
<MeaCulpa> imtxc: Lick Cock The Hard Way?
<iMadper> yunfan: 知道这个名字, 不过没有了解过
<imtxc> lucky_: 我的C hello world 是在 VC++6.0 上面变异的啊
<lucky_> imtxc: 有一个高端大学毕业生...
<jusss> 堆栈语言
<jiero> imtxc:  软件工程专业吧。
<jusss> 台湾才有forth,大陆都没教程
<yunfan> iMadper: 还好你不知道 forth党可是用forth做os compiler console一体的
<yunfan> 这一切最低只需要4k ram  :]
<yunfan> 砍掉compiler 只需要2k
<iMadper> 还好我不用forth...
<qinliming> 这是13
<lucky_> imtxc: s/有/又
<yunfan> jusss: 大陆也有 我见过79还是80年代的forth考级书的照片
<leemeng0x61> 哎1
<imtxc> lucky_: 谁？
<lucky_> imtxc: u
 * iMadper 大家继续吹嘘, 我去干活了. 
<imtxc> lucky_: 你妹
<leemeng0x61> 开始闹腾了
<lucky_> MeaCulpa: 冒牌缩写帝
<jusss> yunfan: 现在早没了，连本forth书都没
<imtxc> lucky_: 我的大学， 出校门坐公交15分钟，下车打的回去，那个司机不知道在什么地方
<leemeng0x61> lucky_, 没有注册的下滑下党羽
<yunfan> jusss: 因为看书的人比写书的人少 所以一般都是出电子书了 纸张书确实没有
<yunfan> jusss: forth党比lisp党还少 呵呵
<jusss> yunfan: forth之父自己设计的那个cpu，不知道有没有人用
<lucky_> imtxc: 大隐隐于市
<deepurple> 查查forth去
<yunfan> 上次去参加lisp 2013 碰到5个forth党 小概率事件
<qinliming> 装b利器
<lucky_> leemeng0x61: 什么？
<imtxc> lucky_: 别纠结ide的问题，写就是了
<yunfan> jusss: 应该有吧 那东西也不贵 可以团购买10个
<jiero> yunfan: 这里谈forth的人，我就记得 lainme
<zhuifeng> imtxc: 那个司机是临时工吧。。。
<imtxc> zhuifeng: 你知道的，出租车司机，至少是本地人
<lucky_> imtxc: 你吃饭了吗？
<imtxc> lucky_: 没有，你妹，你昨天就问我这个问题了
<deepurple> yunfan, Lisp 2013?北京那个Lisp China Party还是啥？
<jusss> jiero: 那个是fortran
<zhuifeng> imtxc: 。。。。
<jusss> yunfan: 没见过，只听说过新闻，他自己设计了cpu
<hrzhu> 我现在在用一台AMD turion tl-56的电脑并且把cpu freq锁在800mhz是什么水平
<qinliming> f77？f95？
<yunfan> deepurple: 之前很久了
<lucky_> imtxc: 因为我这两天基本都是饿着肚子状态
<imtxc> zhuifeng: 我手头有两个我亲自经历过的关于我们学校的段子， 后来每当有人问要不要报我们学校的时候，我会告诉他们这两个段子。。。
<leemeng0x61> lucky_, 你没有注册!
<yunfan> jusss: 是的 而且因为设计过程中没有工具用 他顺便做了个设计电路用的设计工具
<imtxc> lucky_: 别给你饿小了。。。
<leemeng0x61> imtxc, 说重点
<lucky_> imtxc: 还有你上次吃饺子也不知道叫我
<yunfan> jusss: 就跟高老头一样
<lucky_> leemeng0x61: 难道你们都注册了？
<imtxc> leemeng0x61: 段子太长。。。
<yunfan> 而且 coders at work那人去采访他 证实了 forth的作者确实是看到一个cpu就把forth移植上去 额
<zhuifeng> imtxc: 你们学校很有名嘛。。。
<leemeng0x61> lucky_, 当然
 * lucky_ 你们的irc都注册了？
<leemeng0x61> 常来的基本都注册了
<zhuifeng> hrzhu: 我的cpu不能变频是什么水平。。。
<qinliming> 嗯，但是我没有登录
<lucky_> imtxc: 公司伙食一天不如一天
<jusss> yunfan: 那种大神级的人物，以后越来越少了，大神的子弟太少了。。。以后还会有人用forth吗？
<zhuifeng> 我手机的cpu都比电脑强。。
<imtxc> lucky_: 严禁炫耀公司福利
<yunfan> jusss: 有啊 欧洲还有forth大会啊
<iMadper|Working> zhuifeng: 只能说, 你的电脑太弱了...
<yunfan> 2010年还举办过
<yunfan> 各种炫技
<jusss> yunfan: 那个forth组织？
<zhuifeng> zhuifeng: 。。便宜没好货。。。
<yunfan> jusss: 不是组织 只是大会而已
<zhuifeng> iMadper|Working: 。。。
<lucky_> leemeng0x61: 干嘛注册，不注册不是一样玩吗？费那事干嘛？
<yunfan> euro forth
<qinliming> yy大会
<lucky_> imtxc: 你妹，我是在吐槽
<zhuifeng> lucky_: 不注册的话，所有人都能看到你的ip。。。
<jiero> jusss: 哦
 * jiero 记忆力绝对完蛋了。
<jusss> yunfan: 如果大神把笔记贡献出来多好，不喜欢出版的书，想看笔记，虽然看不懂
<qinliming> 看到ip又怎么样
<leemeng0x61> lucky_, zhuifeng说了
 * imtxc 严禁炫耀公司各种福利 cc iMadper|Working roylez_ lucky_ gfrog_away 包括但不限于 台球、饮料、奖金、伙食、住宿、报销、amazon 帐号、VPN、休假、WFH
 * jusss 想要大神的笔记，不要出的书籍
 * imtxc 同时严重 cc adam8157
<leemeng0x61> imtxc, 公司无福利
<jusss> jiero: ...lainme是个数学的好像，用到的当然是fortran
<zhuifeng> qinliming: 不注册的话，所有人都可以冒充你，但是注册用户就可以把冒充者踢出去。。。
<imtxc> leemeng0x61: 所以没cc你
<lucky_> imtxc: wfh是什么？
<iMadper|Working> zhuifeng: 注册了的话, 也能看到你ip
<qinliming> 我是注册用户
<iMadper|Working> zhuifeng: 在我公司, 不注册, 也看不到ip
<qinliming> 只是我不登录
<lucky_> iMadper|Working: 你说我要不要注册？
<iMadper|Working> zhuifeng: 注册, 跟ip, 没关系.
<iMadper|Working> lucky_: 没用.
<zhuifeng> 不注册的话，所有人都可以冒充你，但是注册用户就可以把冒充者踢出去。。
<ikk-> iMadper|Working: 不注册看不到ip是怎么做到的？
<zhuifeng> 没人看到这句话么。。。
<jusss> zhuifeng: 那需要ghost
<iMadper|Working> ikk-: 鄙公司的nat....
<iMadper|Working> ikk-: 我没有cloak的.
<ikk-> iMadper|Working: o
<ikk-> iMadper|Working: @nat/redhat/x-zrvuslebhuguepzq
<zhuifeng> iMadper|Working: 你们公司没公网ip？
<lucky_> zhuifeng: 谁那么无聊冒充别人玩
 * imtxc 禁止炫耀公司 nat
<iMadper|Working> zhuifeng: 哪个公司没公网ip能上网?
<ikk-> iMadper|Working: 你们公司服务器申请了 什么功能吧
<iMadper|Working> ikk-: 不知道.
<iMadper|Working> ikk-: 我也觉得很怪...
<zhuifeng> iMadper|Working: 有公网ip也会显示的吧，nat又不是万能的。。。
<lucky_> imtxc: 快告诉我WHF是什么？
<imtxc> lucky_: 给我照片我告诉你
<iMadper|Working> zhuifeng: nat怎么也得有个公网ip吧?!
<iMadper|Working> zhuifeng: 不然你地址转换到哪里了?
<jusss> lucky_: 你确定是whf?
<zhuifeng> iMadper|Working: 所以你为什么不显示ip呢。。。。
<imtxc> lucky_: 你妹的我到现在都不知道你的性别，真烦
<lucky_> jusss: WFH
<yunfan> jusss: 你这就是穷人的想法了 大神怎么会有笔记？ 有笔记就不叫大神了
 * imtxc ignore 不明性别的人
<yunfan> imtxc: 那你每个人都要摸一把
<qinliming> 我去他喵的大神
<lucky_> imtxc: 我都告诉你不知道多少遍了
<jusss> yunfan: 好记忆不如烂笔头，不肯能没笔记，
<lucky_> imtxc: 你这么注重别人性别干嘛？
<iMadper|Working> lucky_: wfh means work from home.
<jusss> yunfan: 某些项目，总需要日记吧
<yunfan> jusss: 需要记忆就不叫大神了 这点悟性都没有
<lucky_> iMadper|Working: 你们it行是不是很多wfh？
 * lucky_ 这里有多少wfh？
<imtxc> lucky_: 如果以后机器人可以跟人对话了，那我还会关注跟我说话的对方是不是人
<jusss> yunfan: 好吧。。。
<iMadper|Working> lucky_: 不多吧? 我都想去一家能长期wfh的公司.
<jusss> yunfan: 那你有笔记吗?
<qinliming> ignore yunfan
<MeaCulpa> iMadper|Working: C记啊
<yunfan> jusss: 我有一点点
<iMadper|Working> MeaCulpa: 以后也不行了... office要弄好了
<zhuifeng> iMadper|Working: 我路由器也是nat吧，，，，为啥子也显示ip，你是穿隐身衣了？
<imtxc> zhuifeng: 他们公司买的披风吧
<lucky_> imtxc: 我都告诉你好多遍了，你怎么还是老问这个问题
<imtxc> lucky_: sorry，不问了.
<zhuifeng> imtxc: 还不是那回事，，，，所以不用注册的言论是错误的
<qinliming> 注册了不登录
<qinliming> 哈哈哈哈
<jusss> zhuifeng: ...
<zhuifeng> qinliming: 。。。。
<jusss> zhuifeng: irc本来就是一个自由发言的地方要毛注册，你以外都是扣扣
<jusss> zhuifeng: efnet现在还保持不注册
<lucky_> iMadper|Working: 你们干这行不是基本都独立工作的吗？我印象中你们是没有呆公司的必要的
<leemeng0x61> markdown 文档转换那个比较适用点
<zhuifeng> jusss: 我如果对某人不爽，恰好又知道他ip的话，我一定会让他上不了网
<leemeng0x61> pandoc 到底怎么样
<jusss> 据说当年为了irc是否需要注册，划分了两派
<leemeng0x61> 有没有使用过的说说体验
<qinliming> 谁这么碉堡
<lucky_> jusss: 你说我要不要注册的
<jusss> zhuifeng: 你以为人人都有静态ip吗？
<jusss> lucky_: 随你喜好
<qinliming> 知道ip就能让人上不了网
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • ubuntu 12.04下编译linux 2.6.39 内核问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445168 有哪位在高版本系统上编译低版本内核，并安装启动成功的吗，我在我的12.04系统下编译的linux-2.6.39内核开机无法启动，求指导，十分感谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 fengshen@ucas — 2013-07-04 10:26
<zhuifeng> jusss: 上irc的时候会暴露ip。。。
<lucky_> zhuifeng: 你还有这手艺，教我
<jusss> zhuifeng: 你知道我ip,你怎么让我上不了网？
<qinliming> ？
<qinliming> 掉炸了
<qinliming> 好流比
<zhuifeng> 不是什么厉害的东西。。。
<imtxc> zhuifeng: 教我刷qq钻吧。。。。
<jusss> zhuifeng: 暴露就暴露，有什么问题？
<lucky_> jusss: +1
 * imtxc 非主流标准请求，帮忙盗号、刷钻，下载q币
<zhuifeng> 。。。。说错话了。。。。。
<leemeng0x61> 日了
<leemeng0x61> 问个问题没人理
<leemeng0x61> markdown 文档转换那个比较适用点
<imtxc> leemeng0x61: pandoc
<zhuifeng> python有个模块貌似。。。
<lucky_> imtxc: 擦...都和企鹅有关
<leemeng0x61> imtxc, 我知道这个,这个到底咋样
 * MeaCulpa pandoc编译好多丑陋的东西
<iMadper|Working> haskell.
<MeaCulpa> iMadper|Working: 恩，恶心的要死
<MeaCulpa> MD转什么？不用pandoc那么重量级吧
<leemeng0x61> iMadper|Working, imtxc MS,pandoc需要安装hakell这东西
<MeaCulpa> pandoc是用来进行源文件互相转的，比如MD->wiki
<imtxc> leemeng0x61: sphinx 吧。。。
<MeaCulpa> sphinx专攻rst吧
<MeaCulpa> 放弃md把，rst牛逼的多
<leemeng0x61> MeaCulpa, ......
<leemeng0x61> MeaCulpa, 现在刚刚习惯md
<zhuifeng> 都知道ping吧。。。。。。
<imtxc> 恩， rst
<qinliming> 一直写pdf
<MeaCulpa> MD的本质造成了它很难被扩展
<lucky_> iMadper|Working: 既然你在学校都讲普通话，你怎么会粤语的？
<zhuifeng> 想让谁上不了网就用服务器使劲ping他。。。
<imtxc> qinliming: 前两天因为 tex 我还被鄙视了
<qinliming> 恩ping
<yunfan> MeaCulpa: 貌似现在md普及得广
<qinliming> 话说我不接受ping
<imtxc> yunfan: md 普及是 github的功劳么
<jusss> zhuifeng: ...你是大神
<leemeng0x61> imtxc, 有这方面原因
<freeflying> imtxc: 更主要的是简单
<iMadper|Working> imtxc: stackoverflow.
<jusss> zhuifeng: 人家iptables直接reject怎么办
<zhuifeng> jusss: 我说的不是标准ping。。。
<leemeng0x61> 那就是说现在有两个了,一个是pandoc,一个是sphinx
<jusss> zhuifeng: 。。。大神求代码
<jusss> zhuifeng: 不时icmp吗？
<zhuifeng> jusss: 嘿嘿。。。。
<imtxc> zhuifeng: 帮帮忙
<zhuifeng> jusss: 你觉得我会写代码嘛，，，
<imtxc> zhuifeng: 干掉我的ip
<jusss> zhuifeng: syn flood? 之类的？
<imtxc> zhuifeng: 我好去跟ISP索赔
<zhuifeng> imtxc: 。。。。
<zhuifeng> jusss: 差不多吧。。。。
<jusss> zhuifeng: 求干掉ip+10086
<yunfan> imtxc: 应该是 不过由于md语法简单 许多js编辑器都支持 这点比rst好
<imtxc> zhuifeng: 帮帮忙吧
<jusss> zhuifeng: 差不多你妹呀，你有1万台机子吗？你nG带宽吗？
<qinliming> 求干掉10086.cn
<zhuifeng> 。。。。。。我只是说一个可以实现的办法嘛。。。
<qinliming> 跑到所在地奔袭机房是最好的办法
<zhuifeng> 刚才不是讨论要不要注册吗，起码我论证了暴露ip可能的危险，而且是实实在在的
<lucky_> zhuifeng: momo…
<iMadper|Working> ping能让别人上不了网?!?!?!?!?!?!?
 * iMadper|Working 那我们天天ping百度来测试连通性, 百度真惨...   cc imtxc 
<jusss> zhuifeng: 大神
<jusss> iMadper|Working: +10086
<imtxc> iMadper|Working: 你太弱了，我一般攻击的是 8.8.8.8
<iMadper|Working> imtxc: jusss: 国内, 绝对"攻击"百度的多!
<jusss> 你们太弱了，我都是192.168.1.1
<hunt_O> iMadper|Working: imtxc 8.8.8.8 +1
<imtxc> iMadper|Working: 因为我 ping baidu.com 得到的是 127.0.0.1 ........
<hunt_O> iMadper|Working: 其次163.com
<jusss> iMadper|Working: 我都是扣扣，因为qq比baidu少了3个字母，而且好记
<zhuifeng> 。。。个人的计算机有机房的防护那么好嘛，。
<jusss> iMadper|Working: 而且好按
<qinliming> 我是ping 8.8.8.8
<hunt_O> iMadper|Working: 另外表示ping域名的弱爆了
<hunt_O> iMadper|Working: dns server 挂了怎么算
<iMadper|Working> hunt_O: 同时测试了dns呀
<iMadper|Working> hunt_O: 弱爆糊涂徐.
<jusss> hunt_O: 数字天才？
<iMadper|Working> hunt_O: http://www.tootoo.cn/product-1026880.html?utm_source=cps&utm_medium=emar&utm_campaign=yiqifa&buyersource=emacps&promotion_from=emacps&promotion_day=30  有兴趣吗?
<^k^> iMadper|Working ⇪ ti: 加拿大猪肋排 约1000g/袋-沱沱工社
<hunt_O> iMadper|Working: 没有，我回族的
<jusss> hunt_O: 你能记得住ip地址？要是用ipv6怎么办
<imtxc> jusss: 我认识好几个上草榴的人是用ip的啊
<hunt_O> jusss: 常用的能记住吧
<iMadper|Working> hunt_O: 你汕尾回族自治区?!?!?!
<hunt_O> iMadper|Working: 潮州
<jusss> imtxc: 求地址
 * hunt_O 撤到墙外
<iMadper|Working> hunt_O: nnd, 你们潮汕的地方, 记不清
<qinliming> 草瘤是啥
<jusss> qinliming: 一种能吃的水果
<jusss> imtxc: 草流ip地址发过来
<^k^>  逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
 * jusss 前天看了超人
<qinliming> p2p网络里什么都有
<imtxc> jusss: 我怎么知道
<jusss> imtxc: 那给个能上的吧
<zhuifeng> 对了，即使iptables把数据包丢掉，大量的数据发送过去还是会占用你的带宽，
<imtxc> jusss: 墙内么
<jusss> imtxc: 随便
<jiero> forth
<jusss> imtxc: 海盗湾怎么没Porn Video的种子了？
<imtxc> jusss: 我不会用bit
<imtxc> bt
<jusss> iMadper|Working: 海盗湾，你现在访问，有Porn Video的种子吗
<huntxu> iMadper|Working: 大清早的封了个涨停。。。
<huntxu> iMadper|Working: 蛋蛋不在
<hrzhu> http://sukebei.nyaa.eu/ 很不错
<^k^> hrzhu ... ⇪ NyaaTorrents >> Browse
<imtxc> jusss: 184.154.128.246
<qinliming> porn video。。。。。好流比
<imtxc> http://184.154.128.246/
<imtxc> kk 怎么不翻译了
<sjd_zeus> 我艹，真发这个呀
* iMadper|Working changed the topic of #ubuntu-cn to: ubuntu 中文频道 || 提问前请先阅读提问的智慧: http://tinyurl.com/sq-zhs || 中文 Ubuntu 论坛 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn || IRC 教程  http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/IRC || Log http://tinyurl.com/todaylogs || 分享代码 http://code.bulix.org || 分享图片 http://imagebin.org || 切忌刷屏, 超过四行, 请放到别的地方 || 勿做伸手党 || 禁止色情
<huntxu> imtxc: 过滤了你
 * jiero 完蛋了。。。又鼻炎了
<jusss> http://www.toutoulu.com
<^k^> jusss ... ⇪ 偷偷撸-不是所有网站都叫偷偷撸！
<imtxc> jiero: 你害我
<imtxc> huntxu: ...
<huntxu> jiero: 每次感冒，扁桃體都發一次炎
<huntxu> jiero: 割掉會不會好點
<jusss> imtxc: The connection was reset
<imtxc> huntxu: 别人要的啊，而且，这个论坛有正常版块啊。。。
<imtxc> jusss: 他们都打开了
<jiero> huntxu: 。。。然后你就直接呼吸道发言了么。。。
<jiero> imtxc: 我杀了你
<jusss> imtxc: 可是我这打不开。。。
<huntxu> jiero: 是的，一堆鼻涕和痰然後就
<jiero> huntxu: 然后就从嘴里出来了
<iMadper|Working> huntxu: 请客还不?!
 * imtxc 我又没说可以在办公室看 cc huntxu jiero sjd_zeus iMadper|Working
<hrzhu> 原来还是有禁止色情的规定
<iMadper|Working> hrzhu: 我刚刚添加的.
<ikk-> huntxu: 建议看一本气功入门书
 * iMadper|Working 以后禁止色情, 不然就t. 新规定! 
<ikk-> +1
<jusss> iMadper|Working: 禁止gaoji吗？
 * imtxc ca
<iMadper|Working> jusss: 特许你gaoji
<jiero> jusss: 标准
<imtxc> jusss: 你来负责跟他们解释
<huntxu> ikk-: 氣功能處理這種問題啊？
<ikk-> huntxu: 对呼吸系统+1
 * jusss 看见 imtxc 8=> * iMadper|Working , lol,
 * jusss 你允许的，别赖我
<huntxu> iMadper|Working: unitopexec.com是啥玩意的網站
<imtxc> huntxu: 确定是扁桃体的问题么，因为很有可能是甲状腺的问题
<imtxc> huntxu: 我见过有人感冒之后扁桃体甲状腺联动出问题的
<huntxu> imtxc: 就扁桃體那腫了啊。。。
<jiero> huntxu: 问问医生
<iMadper|Working> huntxu: 不知道.
<huntxu> iMadper|Working: 好吧，確實是獵頭
<jiero> huntxu: 不明白为啥是豆页
<huntxu> iMadper|Working: 發一個沒頭沒尾的郵件，也不知道是招聘還是廣告。。。
<iMadper|Working> huntxu: 没头没尾, 有可能是招聘. 这年头, 广告制作都很精良的.
<huntxu> iMadper|Working: 標題直接就about xxxx's position
<huntxu> iMadper|Working: 然後一段公司介紹，responsibility，requirement =.=
<huntxu> iMadper|Working: 問題是，需求的水平比我高得多，怎麽可能是發給我的
<iMadper|Working> huntxu: address的typo... 有个人叫hundanxu, 跟你弄混了可能....
<imtxc> iMadper|Working: 你的意思是，本来是发给阿当的？
<imtxc> 是股票经纪公司么
<roylez> MeaCulpa: 公司真是把弱智当有趣呢
<jusss> http://www.yinyuetai.com/video/69984
<^k^> jusss ... ⇪ Lily Allen (莉莉艾伦)-F*ck You MSF 2009现场版-MV在线观看-高清MV|MTV歌曲|歌词|下载-音悦台-看好音乐
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu和windows8双系统问题安装 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445172 什么情况，如何解决？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 zhaotongxue — 2013-07-04
<jusss> roylez: 主席，看超人了妹
<jiero> forth 的 教程很有爱。
<jiero> http://home.iae.nl/users/mhx/sf1/sf1.html
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ Leo Brodie's Starting Forth - Chapter 1
<huntxu> roylez: 樂樂
<roylez> jusss: 渣，不好看
<roylez> jusss: 后面半截全是砸楼
<jusss> roylez: 看特效就行了，又不用思考，不用看剧情
<jiero> 机器人砸楼游戏
<roylez> jusss: 渣喜欢看渣
<jusss> roylez: ...
<jiero> jusss: 看无聊的变形金刚3
<jiero> roylez 你看啥？
<jusss> jiero: 变形金刚不好看。。。起码第三部不喜欢，女主换了个好丑的女的，一下没性趣了
<huntxu> roylez: 看小時代了沒
<jusss> jiero: 主席都看清新小文艺的
<jusss> huntxu: 主席一定看了呀，lol
<huntxu> jusss: 超人那種渣片，怎麽可能比得上我們高端的小時代
<roylez> huntxu: 渣国渣人拍的渣片，更加难以考虑...
<jiero> 美国队长
<jusss> huntxu: +10086
<huntxu> roylez: 我是奇怪誰在後面推的，貌似場次多到離譜，戲院不要命了
<jiero> 一觉500年
<roylez> huntxu: 党国呗，屁股都能想出来
<roylez> huntxu: 制作方呗
<jusss> huntxu: 里面卖肉吗
 * roylez 吃饭去了
 * jusss n个月没上twitter了，求个ssh, 1个小时的也行
<jusss> test
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  11:41 
<ikk-> http://www.oschina.net/news/41194/upside-down-ternet
<^k^> ikk- ... ⇪ 网络里的“逆世界”—— 不让邻居蹭网 - 开源中国社区
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 360上传证券期货用户名密码 证券机构惊慌自卫(用linux远离360) http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445174 2013年07月04日 00:48 每日经济新闻 　　每经记者 秦俑、吴数、黄衫发自北京、深圳、上海 　　3月27日，《每日经济新闻》记者致电中国一家证券公司(出于相关考虑，以下简称A公司
<jusss> ...
<gfrog_away> roylez_: 尾席
<gfrog_away> MeaCulpa: 酷啪啪
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 帅胡须
<yunfan> 又找到个国产处理器 http://www.c-sky.com/product.php?typeid=58
<^k^> yunfan ... ⇪ CK800系列-杭州中天微系统有限公司
<MeaCulpa> gfrog_away: 基娃娃
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 你away了好久。。。
<gfrog_away> huntxu: .
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 今天真away，病了，翘班在家
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 喲西
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 我也病了，還得撐著來。。。
 * huntxu 缺少了我，他們會找不到方向
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 帅胡舵手
 * imtxc 为了防止 zhuifen 黑我， 也弄了个斗篷带着。。。。
<jusss> imtxc: 你去俄国佬的频道骂他们，验证下斗篷安全不
<ofan> gfrog_away: 看到你和 huntxu ，想起了 hamo和 adam
<imtxc> jusss: 你怎么知道我会用俄语骂人
<jusss> imtxc: 猜的
<gfrog_away> ofan: huntxu 跟 adam是一对好机油呢。
 * ofan 大家都是成对出现的，只有我是孤身一人在战斗
<imtxc> ofan: 我也是独孤的啊
<ofan> imtxc: 骂一个
<jusss> ofan: 你有knownbad呀
<imtxc> ofan: __|__
<jusss> ofan: 还有gebjgd
<ofan> jusss: 没有
<ofan> 我被他们抛弃已久
<imtxc> jusss: 你妹，万一 freenode 有老毛子的管理员呢
<jarod____> 太小众的东西　懒得理我们
<yunfan> iMadper|Working: 怎么输入那些代数符号 比如 sigma
<iMadper|Working> ∑
<iMadper|Working> (｡◕‿◕｡)
<iMadper|Working> (ง •̀_•́)ง
<huntxu> yunfan: Σ
<iMadper|Working> ლ(╹◡╹ლ)
<huntxu> iMadper|Working: 怎麽你那個，長得不一樣
<imtxc> ......
<huntxu> iMadper|Working: 你是從character map裏復制的吧
<iMadper|Working> huntxu: 恩.
<iMadper|Working> huntxu: 你是怎么来的?
<huntxu> iMadper|Working: 弱爆
<huntxu> Σ
<huntxu> iMadper|Working: fcitx本來就能輸入
<iMadper|Working> huntxu: v+啥?
<huntxu> iMadper|Working: sxfh
 * iMadper|Working (┙>∧<)┙へ┻┻ huntxu 
<huntxu> iMadper|Working: dxxl
<huntxu> iMadper|Working: 數學符號，大寫希臘
<iMadper|Working> huntxu: ... ... ...
<huntxu> iMadper|Working: 都有sigma
<huntxu> iMadper|Working: ∫
<iMadper|Working> ຶ_O
<imtxc> ∏
<imtxc> 不好玩
<^k^>  逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<sjd_zeus> ☆★★★☆☆☆※※※※※※※※z
<ofan> lucky娘今天没来？
<imtxc> 来了又跑了，说饿了
<sjd_zeus> ∑∠⌒≌∽∽∽∽∽∽≌≌≌≌≌≌
<nyfair> 吃饭吃饭
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • 请教服务器挂载EXT4分区用什么参数好 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445179 原来的uchome数据直接放在/里，这次升级版本准备单独划个分区出来放数据，分区sda8已经格格式化为ext4， 请教/etc/fstab 里该怎么写，参考了一下原有的，下面两个用哪个比较好？ Code: /dev/sda2 /       
<^k^>         ext4    errors=remount-ro 0       1 /dev/sda5 /home           ext4    defa …
<MeaCulpa> http://www.happyplace.com/4033/the-most-awkwardly-public-break-ups-in-facebook-history
<^k^> MeaCulpa ⇪ ti: The Most Awkwardly Public Break-Ups In Facebook History | Happy Place
<yunfan> huntxu: 怎么输的
<ikk-> yunfan: 360有root权限啊
<yunfan> ikk-: 恐怕不是root
<imtxc> yunfan: fcitx 的 virtual beyboard 吧
<yunfan> imtxc: 太不方便了
<leemeng0x61> ls
<ikk-> en
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 最近在terminal软件更新时，出现W: 无法下载..........Hash 校验和不符，遍寻方法而难解 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445181 W: 无法下载 bzip2:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/ftp.sjtu.edu.cn_ubuntu_dists_precise-security_universe_binary-amd64_Packages Hash 校验和不符 W: 无法下载 bzip2:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/ftp.sjtu
<^k^> .edu.cn_ubuntu_dists_precise-security_main_binary-i386_Packages Hash 校验和不符 W: 无法下载 …
<^k^>  逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^>  逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^>  逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<leemeng0x61> hello baby
<^k^>  逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<leemeng0x61> ..
<leemeng0x61> time
<^k^>  逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^>  逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 暂时无新帖 讲个笑话吧 2630 17473 经典笑话：发抖不冷 黄学乾为人挥霍无度，又不懂人情世故。 冬天某日看见一个衣裳单薄的叫化子，便问左右家仆道： “他身体为什么总是抖动不停？” 家仆答道：“他是冷了才抖的。” 黄学乾又问：“抖动了就不冷吗？”左右掩嘴暗笑。
<^k^>  逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^>  逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<leemeng0x61> ...
<leemeng0x61> 死悄悄了都?
 * ikk- 午睡
<ofan> ^k^: 没看懂，求解释
<ikk-> > joke
<^k^> ikk-:" 经典笑话：母亲的惊叹 黛咪陪母亲观赏一部获奥斯卡奖的影片。当画面上出现女主角背裸镜头时，听得母亲“哎哟”一声惊叹。黛咪担心母亲接受不了这类暴露镜头，正要解释“这是导演的艺术手法，用以表现生命之美好”云云，却听母亲接着说道：“本来还真看 不出来，女主角其实这么胖呢。” "
<^k^> ofan, 我不能肯定我是否可以给出一个准确的答复或不。  13:44 
<ofan> ^k^: 不好笑啊
<ofan> > joke
<^k^> ofan, 真的，你不这么认为吗？  13:45 
<jiero> 。。。
<^k^> ofan:" 经典笑话：吝啬鬼的夫人 晚会已经开始半天了，吝啬鬼夫人才到场。“您这是去哪儿啦？”人们问她。“我在化妆品商店呆了2个多小时。”“是买东西排队吗？”“不，我是等着让我的连衣裙被店里的香水味熏香。” "
<jiero> 吝啬鬼
<ofan> ^k^: 不好笑
<^k^> ofan, 它似乎对我好笑。  13:46 
<ofan> > joke
<^k^> ofan:" 经典笑话：我的天啊，这可怎么得了   甲：我妻子读完《恼人的兄弟俩》这本书后，生了一对双胞胎。    乙：那算不了什么，我妻子读完大仲马的《三个火枪手》后，生的是三胞胎。    丙：我的天啊，这可怎么得了，我妻子正在读《阿里巴巴和四十大盗》呢！    "
<ofan> ^k^: 你笑点太怪
<^k^> ofan, 谢谢你告诉我。  13:47 
<ofan> ^k^: 读水浒吧
<ofan> 生一山恐怖分子
<^k^> ofan, 对不起，我没有访问该文件。  13:49 
<ikk-> ofan: 我只过1/3 的三国
<ikk-> 读
<ofan> ikk-: 三国演义还是三国志
<ikk-> ofan: 演义，记得是名著
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • ubuntu13.04-i386下安装google-chrome出现库依赖错误的解决方法 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445182 笔者使用的ubuntu 13.4 i386系统，下载了最新的chrome.deb文件后，使用dpkg安装，出现错误如下所示： (正在读取数据库 ... 系统当前共安装有 181411 个文件和目录。) 正预备替换 google-chrome-stabl
<jiero> ofan: 互相生，女儿再生
<zhuifeng> 谁敢把ip漏出来，我让他网络巨卡无比。。。
<iMadper|Working> zhui
<iMadper|Working> zhuifeng: 等一下
<zhuifeng> iMadper|Working: 公司的不算，公司的带宽那么高，我怎么弄。。。。。
<iMadper|Working> zhuifeng: 那等晚上
<iMadper|Working> zhuifeng: 等我回家
<ofan> zhuifeng: ddos?
<zhuifeng> 5M以内的带宽，保证全部掉线
<imtxc> > joke
<ofan> 哦 我30M
<iMadper|Working> zhuifeng: 不信.
 * imtxc 禁止炫耀带宽 10M+ 的都不许说出来
<iMadper|Working> zhuifeng: 我等晚上关了iptable等你
<zhuifeng> 我拿自己的试了，网页全部打不开，
<^k^> imtxc:Timeout
<huntxu> zhuifeng: 那是你的太弱了
<zhuifeng> iptbales没用好吧。。。。
<zhuifeng> 我前面还有个路由器呢。。。
<ofan> zhuifeng: 不是搞arp攻击吧
<zhuifeng> ofan: 就是占用带宽，ping
<iMadper|Working> zhuifeng: 你先说说, 你自己是什么网?
<ikk-> zhuifeng: 100元的路由 估计会死机？
<imtxc> zhuifeng: 106.120.33.128   求虐 plz
<iMadper|Working> zhuifeng: 那是你的路由太弱了...
<zhuifeng> imtxc: 你几M。。。
<imtxc> 大家围观不
<imtxc> zhuifeng: < 5
<iMadper|Working> zhuifeng: 你先说说, 你是啥网?
<ofan> ping能占多少带宽...
<imtxc> zhuifeng: 开整吧兄弟
<ikk-> ofan: ping有参数
<zhuifeng> iMadper|Working: 当然不是我自己的电脑发ping
<iMadper|Working> ofan: 我上我就说不行了, 他不信.
<jiero> 下楼梯下多了有种畏惧感。
<ofan> 一般路由都进制ping了
<jiero> 从15楼跑下来，最终变得极度缓慢
<ofan> ikk-: 可以设置包大小，不过也不致于
<iMadper|Working> zhuifeng: 你多少台肉鸡? 10台以下没用的.
<ofan> jiero: 富二代别炫耀
<ikk-> jiero: 15楼。。。
<imtxc> zhuifeng: 别说了， 开始搞
<zhuifeng> imtxc: 你多少的带宽
<imtxc> zhuifeng: < 5
 * iMadper|Working 天天ping百度测试网络连通性, 也没见百度天天挂...
<imtxc> zhuifeng: 我都说了 <5 了 你还要怎样
<imtxc> zhuifeng: 要我路由器的密码么
<huntxu> imtxc: 你還在嗎 lol
<imtxc> zhuifeng: 我要身份证号给我的运营商打电话销户么
<ikk-> ofan: ping有个bug
<ikk-> http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/%E6%AD%BB%E4%BA%A1%E4%B9%8BPing
<^k^> ikk- ⇪ ti: 死亡之Ping - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<huntxu> iMadper|Working: 我覺得肉雞數在千台以下都沒什麽希望
<imtxc> test
<zhuifeng> imtxc: 还在不。。。。
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  13:58 
<huntxu> imtxc: 你挂了
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  13:58 
<zhuifeng> 汗。。。。。。
<imtxc> zhuifeng: 你妹， 你帮我加速了？
<iMadper|Working> huntxu: 几百台, 弄爆一个小路由器, 还是够的.
<ikk-> imtxc: 你刚才给的ip 是你的吗？不会是你仇人的吧
<ofan> 没用啊，在网关后面，又禁止回应ping
<huntxu> iMadper|Working: 那是響應能力問題
<huntxu> iMadper|Working: 我說的是設置不回應ping的情況下
<imtxc> ikk-: 是我自己的啊
<zhuifeng> 不回应也有效果的。。。。
<huntxu> iMadper|Working: 也可以占滿帶寬，不過殺敵一千，自損一千二
<iMadper|Working> huntxu: 过滤, 也要耗费cpu的.
<huntxu> iMadper|Working: 少的多
<iMadper|Working> huntxu: 你路由的, 运算能力有限
<ofan> 现在路由也都有防攻击了
<iMadper|Working> zhuifeng: 少年... 上午就说了, 没用的...
<imtxc> zhuifeng: 哥你干嘛呢
<imtxc> test
<huntxu> iMadper|Working: 其實我是理論派
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  14:00 
 * imtxc 好吧，我掉线了
 * imtxc 我什么都看不到了
<zhuifeng> imtxc: 。。。。。。。
 * imtxc 我被黑了
<iMadper|Working>  /kick imtxc 恩, 你确实不在房间里了
<ofan> iMadper|Working: 现在路由CPU都很强大
<iMadper|Working> ofan: 300m/hz而已
<huntxu> iMadper|Working: 每個ping包一百bytes，每秒發100個，那也就10k，擠滿一個1M的帶寬，100台
<terni> 我的路由发热好大
<ofan> iMadper|Working: 够了
<zhuifeng> imtxc: 。。。
<terni> 我把他才了
 * imtxc 你们都说话啊
<imtxc> terni:
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  14:01 
<huntxu> imtxc: 你掉線了
<iMadper|Working> huntxu: ping包可以大一些...
<zhuifeng> imtxc: 。。。你打开网页试试。。。
<imtxc> huntxu: iMadper|Working 唉 ，掉线了
<huntxu> iMadper|Working: 也少不了一個量級
<terni> 我问个问题
<imtxc> zhuifeng: 打开哪个网页？ 我掉线了什么都不看不见
<zhuifeng> imtxc: 。。。。。
<ofan> 大便去...
<imtxc> zhuifeng: 看不清你说的那个网页啊。。
<terni> 大片里黑色框框的聊天用的是啥
<ofan> imtxc: 回来的时候你最好掉线了
<zhuifeng> 要么是你带宽高，要么那个ip不是你的。。。。
<terni> irc？
<iMadper|Working> zhuifeng: 暴露ip, 真没风险... 除了会让人知道你的居住地址之外...
<imtxc> zhuifeng: 哥，我把家里的ip也告诉你吧，你晚上帮我也加速一下
<terni> irc怎么ssh加密？
<zhuifeng> 反正我刚才试自己的时候，网页打不开，不过也没掉线就是了
<huntxu> zhuifeng: 這個房間裏面，大部分暴露了自己ip
<iMadper|Working> imtxc: 你开个持续的下载, 然后让 zhuifeng ping你, 看看你速度变不变.
<huntxu> zhuifeng: 隨便找個試試
<huntxu> iMadper|Working: ping搶不過大迅雷lol
<iMadper|Working> zhuifeng: 就你的ping, 丝毫不会有影响的.
<imtxc> iMadper|Working: 那个没法看，网络不是我一个人在用啊。。。
<qinliming> 肯定没用
<ikk-> terni: 搜索 "irc ssl"
<imtxc> iMadper|Working: 有影响的
<imtxc> iMadper|Working: 他开始攻击我之后，我看超清的搜狐视频缓冲更快了
<imtxc> zhuifeng: 这是一种什么技术？
<iMadper|Working> imtxc: lol~ 你这是错觉~
<zhuifeng> imtxc: 。。。你带宽肯定不止5M。。。
<imtxc> iMadper|Working: 进度条不骗人啊。。。
<iMadper|Working> imtxc: 谁tmd说进度条不骗人的?!
<imtxc> 。。。
<iMadper|Working> imtxc: 经常是, 看着进度条还有好多呢, 结果视频停下来缓冲了!
<huntxu> imtxc: 誰tmd說進度條不騙人的?!
<iMadper|Working> imtxc: 你妹遇到过?!
<iMadper|Working> imtxc: 你没遇到过?!
<jiero> imtxc: 你没是谁？
<qinliming> 进度条就是用来骗人的
<huntxu> imtxc: 自從給程序寫過進度條之後，就知道進度條都是假的 iMadper|Working
<iMadper|Working> huntxu: lol~
<qinliming> 说不骗人说明你不会写程序
<jiero> huntxu:  胡须。
<imtxc> ，，，，，，，
<imtxc> å°±
<jiero> huntxu: 你应该授课如何净身
<imtxc> iMadper|Working: huntxu 好吧
<huntxu> jiero: 是自宮嗎
<jiero> huntxu: 不是啊。
<jiero> huntxu: 让男人身体干净些
<qinliming> 如何给女人净身
<iMadper|Working> zhuifeng: 跟他有没有5m没关系, 而是你去ping他, 对他的网络没有丝毫影响, 2kb的影响都没有.
<huntxu> jiero: 額，我也不知道怎麽乾淨啊。。。
<lainme> roylez_: 太早了
<huntxu> iMadper|Working: http://www.amazon.cn/mn/detailApp/ref=as_li_ss_tl?_encoding=UTF8&tag=joyo01-23&linkCode=as2&asin=B006FDLYUQ&camp=536&creative=3132&creativeASIN=B006FDLYUQ&m=A1AJ19PSB66TGU
<^k^> huntxu ... ⇪ Mizuno 美津浓Y03KC203_Mizuno 美津浓Y03KC203价格-Mizuno 美津浓Y03KC203图片
<huntxu> iMadper|Working: 正想買鞋，正好推薦這個
<zhuifeng> imtxc: 你把公司的ip拿来糊弄我。。。。
<zhuifeng> http://seo.chinaz.com/?q=106.120.33.128
<iMadper|Working> huntxu: 我还是喜欢nb的鞋
<^k^> zhuifeng ... ⇪ SEO综合查询 - 站长工具
<imtxc> zhuifeng: 你妹
<zhuifeng> 企业操作员登录页面
<imtxc> zhuifeng: 带宽小于5 就行了
<iMadper|Working> imtxc: 不一样的.
<zhuifeng> 有没有2M带宽的。。。
<iMadper|Working> imtxc: 你公司, 专线. 上传速度快
<iMadper|Working>  .
<imtxc> iMadper|Working: 好吧，我承认我掉线了  cc zhuifeng
<iMadper|Working> imtxc: 你adsl, 上传很慢的.
<huntxu> zhuifeng: 你說說原理吧。。。這裏這麽多人看著
<huntxu> zhuifeng: 都告訴你不是很靠譜的方式，就是不聽勸 =.=
<zhuifeng> 你说的5M是5M/s吧，我去
<iMadper|Working> zhuifeng: 1m带宽, 512k贷款, 也不会被你这几台机器ping掉... 直接被拦截了...
<jiero> huntxu: 研究吧
<zhuifeng> iMadper|Working: 拦截。。。你是真不懂吧。。。
<iMadper|Working> zhuifeng: 恩, 我真不懂.
<qinliming> 56k的小猫你都ping不死
<ikk-> 越拼越快
<zhuifeng> qinliming: 这里谁是家用adsl，拿来我试试。。。。
<jiero> iMadper|Working: 买了39元的印象
<jiero> 音箱
<ikk-> jiero: 这么便宜？
<iMadper|Working> zhuifeng: 我家是. 晚上让你ping
<jiero> ikk-: 小的，才10cm高
<iMadper|Working> 防止ICMP攻击, 怎么会拦截不下来?!
<iMadper|Working> 我就不信了
<Router2> zhuifeng 我家ADSL也是10M的
<zhuifeng> iMadper|Working: 拦截没用的，该消耗的带宽还是会消耗。。。
<huntxu> iMadper|Working: 垃圾公司的網絡啊，買個鞋都沒貨了
<iMadper|Working> huntxu: 这可能是 zhuifeng 在ping你, 所以你网络不好
<iMadper|Working> zhuifeng: 你说带宽呀?!?!?! 哈哈哈哈....
<huntxu> zhuifeng: 那個沒有建立起有效連接，其實在你的出口機房之類的，很有可能就被解決了的
<zhuifeng> huntxu: 你ip拿来我试试
<huntxu> zhuifeng: 我在公司裏啊
<huntxu> zhuifeng: 不過網速超不過5M 你可以試試 221.122.32.18
<iMadper|Working> zhuifeng: 你发包没那么快的.
<huntxu> iMadper|Working: 我們那個鬼垃圾路由，整天的cpu 90%+
<zhuifeng> huntxu: 怎么我看到的ip跟你说的不一样
<huntxu> zhuifeng: 我連過來這裏的是翻牆的ip
<iMadper|Working> zhuifeng: imadper :: /tmp » ifconfig-ext  203.114.244.88  随你.
<huntxu> zhuifeng: vpn不懂？
<zhuifeng> huntxu: 哦。。。
<iMadper|Working> huntxu: 一会儿看你掉不掉~ lol~
<qinliming> lol
<huntxu> iMadper|Working: 我覺得他開始了
<huntxu> iMadper|Working: 網路變快了
<iMadper|Working> huntxu: lol~
<huntxu> iMadper|Working: 我在網易看潘曉婷的圖集
<zhuifeng> huntxu: 还有几秒。。。。
<huntxu> iMadper|Working: 秒開
<zhuifeng> huntxu: 开始了。。。。
<iMadper|Working> huntxu: 谁? 不认识, 给链接.
<huntxu> iMadper|Working: http://sports.163.com/photoview/0AQ50005/100047.html#p=92U1THC50AQ50005
<^k^> huntxu ... ⇪ 潘晓婷遭误判空腹出战：受伤的总是我_网易体育
<huntxu> iMadper|Working: 打台球的
<iMadper|Working> huntxu: 不玩台球....
<qinliming> 怎么样
<iMadper|Working> echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/icmp_echo_ignore_all  cc huntxu
<qinliming> 掉了没
<iMadper|Working> qinliming: 两种可能,  1
<qinliming> 哈哈哈哈
<huntxu> iMadper|Working: 那是整個公司的啊
<iMadper|Working> qinliming: 1. huntxu 看图开撸, 没功夫理你
<iMadper|Working> qinliming: 2. 他掉了.
<huntxu> iMadper|Working: 他說消耗帶寬的，和ignore沒關係
<zhuifeng> huntxu: 你的ip响应好慢。。。。。
<huntxu> zhuifeng: 說明你的攻擊有效果啊
<iMadper|Working> huntxu: 带宽那个, 我都懒得理.
<qinliming> 我
<qinliming> 我觉得没用
<zhuifeng> 响应时间: 571毫秒
<huntxu> iMadper|Working: irc的lag只剩下0.3s了
<qinliming> ab -n 100000 xxx这样影响都不大
<huntxu> 很正常，都說我們的路由很垃圾咯
<huntxu> ping 8.8.8.8有過8秒以上的經歷
<huntxu> qinliming: 沒人說有用啊，就是他自己不聽勸
<huntxu> qinliming: 一定要証明一下
<ofan> imtxc: 掉线没
<huntxu> 我掉線了嗎
<huntxu> 大家都不說話，讓我以為自己掉線了嗎
<qinliming> 没看见你说的话，你掉线了
 * iMadper|Working ping都能这么大威力的话, 那黑客真好当...
<jiero> 我竟然不知道我妈穿鞋的号码。。。
<zhuifeng> 。。。。我要家用adsl测试。。。。
<qinliming> 你需要无数的机器进行ping
<iMadper|Working> zhuifeng: 今晚你在线的话
<huntxu> zhuifeng: 我們那麽垃圾的帶寬和路由你都搞不定。。。
<zhuifeng> 公司的谁知道你们带宽是多少，跟我说5M,其实是5m/s，让我怎么搞。。。
<ikk-> zhuifeng: 别当黑客了，太难了
<huntxu> 5mbps
<iMadper|Working> zhuifeng: 你咋就不信呢?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!
<jiero> stardiviner 在务农？
<huntxu> 有時候我提早下班就是因為公司網絡太差，家裏用的都比這裏的強。。。
<iMadper|Working> zhuifeng: 你ping的发包速度能有多块?
<huntxu> 你還想挑戰家用adsl
<ofan> 搞ping还不如沾满端口
<huntxu> ofan: 沒有有效連接，白搭
<zhuifeng> iMadper|Working: 不是不信，是在我这确实有效。。。。
<ofan> 只要对方有一个服务端口
<huntxu> ofan: 成對的啊，占不滿
<ofan> huntxu: 有效的
<zhuifeng> 没用服务端口的话，数据包就发送不到你那边了嘛，显然不是。。。
<ofan> 要给客户端分个单独端口的
<huntxu> ofan: 復用的啊，服務器還是只開一個端口啊
<huntxu> zhuifeng: 你自己算算啊，你的發包速度，還有每個包的大小
<ofan> huntxu: 是复用，所以会分配一个新端口
<iMadper|Working> zhuifeng: 我就问你, 你发包能有多快
<huntxu> ofan: 。。。復用了怎麽還分配新端口。。。
<ofan> 看服务器并发能力了，60000多端口是可以沾满的
<huntxu> ofan: 比如我是服務器開著80,那就一直是80。。。
<zhuifeng> iMadper|Working: 多进程。。。。
<ofan> huntxu: ...复用不是只用一个端口
<ofan> huntxu: no.....
<huntxu> ofan: 對方的端口，是ip+port的，ip又不會重
<iMadper|Working> zhuifeng: 多进程我能理解, 我就问你, 你发包的速度是多少
<huntxu> gfrog_away: ^ 解釋
<ofan> huntxu: you are wrong..
<zhuifeng> 0.2秒一个，一个是1k的包。。。
<ofan> 80是监听端口，不是传输用的
<ofan> accept后会分配一个新端口给客户端保持链接
<zhuifeng> 多进程，比如我开5000个经常同时发包。。。。
<huntxu> iMadper|Working: ^求解釋
<huntxu> iMadper|Working: 再上面ofan的說法
<iMadper|Working> huntxu: 解释不来, 自己google c100k吧
<ofan> 这样80端口就又空出来的，可以处理下一个链接
<huntxu> iMadper|Working: 靠
<ofan> huntxu: 额 随便写个tcp c/s程序都知道啊
<iMadper|Working> zhuifeng: 你开得多, 发的速度就快了?
<zhuifeng> iMadper|Working: 。。。。。。
<zhuifeng> iMadper|Working: 看服务器带宽呗，我是这么理解的。。看结果，不是所有的包都发出去了，不过还是发出去不少。。。
<huntxu> ofan: 你意思說我現在的irc客戶端，連著這裏的7000端口，實際上不是連著7000麽
<ofan> huntxu: 恩，你现在保持的链接端口不是7000
<huntxu> ofan: 那我抓irc的包抓不到源端口為7000的包？
<ofan> 7000只在你初始化链接时用，然后马上切换到另一个端口跟服务器保持链接
<ofan> huntxu: 链接上后就不是7000了，不可能一直占用着7000
<huntxu> ofan: ESTAB      0      0                                                              10.88.0.6:38446                                                       78.40.125.4:7000   users:(("xchat",842,11))
<ofan> huntxu: 这是freenode?
<huntxu> ofan: Connecting to chat.freenode.net (78.40.125.4) port 7000...
<ofan> huntxu: 你这本地看的吧
<huntxu> ofan: 不然我到哪看
<huntxu> ofan: 等等我貼段服務器的給你看
<huntxu> ofan: http://paste.ubuntu.org.cn/234630
<huntxu> ofan: 我們內部的irc server
<MeaCulpa> roylez_: Scott他们羽毛球又卫冕了...
 * sjd_zeus 请问谁有SRS_audio_sandbox for linux呀
<leemeng0x61> ...
<ofan> huntxu: 额 nnnd记混了，accept返回一个新socket
<huntxu> ofan: 我都差點被你繞進去了 =.=
<ofan> 不过我确实记得server会改变端口
 * zhuifeng ...
<huntxu> ofan: 不會的，如果會改的話，很多防火牆設置都出問題的，因為很多只允許80的出入啥的
<ofan> huntxu: 是server主动改变
<hacker`> hello
<zhuifeng> 只许目的地端口是80的数据包才能进入。。。iptables的思路。。。
<^k^> hacker`:点点点.  14:55 
<zhuifeng> test
 * iMadper|Working 还好我刚才没说话. 因为, 我一直理解的是: 不过是开多了一个文件描述符, 由内核来管理. 这个时候已经不需要端口的概念了...   cc ofan huntxu 
<^k^> zhuifeng:点点点.  14:56 
<huntxu> iMadper|Working: 差不多其實，只是那個端口還在，本地固定的，一個socket由本地的ip+port還有遠程的ip+port確定
<huntxu> iMadper|Working: port是給程序看的，避免兩邊都得改而已
 * iMadper|Working H&O大站, H获胜!
<huntxu> zhuifeng: 你自己的帶寬多大
<zhuifeng> huntxu: openshift的。。不过openshift限制了进程数，使不出力。。。
<huntxu> zhuifeng: 估計，它也不會給你那麽多帶寬
<ofan> iMadper|Working: nnnnd
<zhuifeng> huntxu: openshift的带宽很高。。。
<ofan> zhuifeng: 用digital ocean的
<huntxu> zhuifeng: 你要把人家的下行帶寬占滿，在你機器的處理能力沒問題的前提下，還要你的上行帶寬大于等于人家的下行帶寬
<zhuifeng> huntxu: 18M/s的速度，我下载过一个包。。。
<ofan> zhuifeng: $5一个月
<zhuifeng> huntxu: 知道。。。。没机器都没用
<huntxu> zhuifeng: 另外在很多中間轉發的路由/交換上，ping包的優先級沒有那麽高，所以很可能，也占不滿
<zhuifeng> huntxu: 可以用其他的。不一定要用ping。。
<ofan> 其他的都一样
<zhuifeng> ofan: 。。。起码我的思路是对的，，如果别人有肉鸡呢。。。
<ofan> zhuifeng: 你规模太小
<huntxu> zhuifeng: 你就算把優先級調到最高，也無濟于事，沒有建立有效連接的，在出入口的交換很可能直接先被降級的
<zhuifeng> ofan: 是，我没机器
<zhuifeng> huntxu: 是嘛。。。我书没念好。。。
<zhuifeng> ofan: vps有很多不错的。。
<zhuifeng> ofan: vps有很多不错的提供商
<zhuifeng> huntxu: 我的教材上根本就没提这些东西。。。。。
<zhuifeng> http://www.zrblog.net/
<^k^> zhuifeng ... ⇪ 赵容部落 - 便宜VPS,美国VPS推荐,国外VPS评测,VPS新手教程,美国VPS代购,免费VPS
<ofan> nnnd 家里什么时候能支持ipv6
<zhuifeng> 2M的ipv6用不用。。。
<zhuifeng> 编译内核的时候把ipv6相关的全部去掉了。。。
<ikk-> http://user.qzone.qq.com/286414847/blog/1372344265#!app=2&via=QZ.HashRefresh&pos=1372344265
<^k^> ikk- ... ⇪ CCTV音乐频道-- 腾讯博客 [http://fei286414847.qzone.qq.com]
<zhuifeng> 日，我曾经在外面吃了一个月的兰州面。。。
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  15:09 
<zhuifeng> 所有兰州拉面馆都在使用拉面剂，拉面剂主要成份是蓬灰，这种化学物质含有大量致癌物质--砷
<imtxc> zhuifeng: 懂什么？
<zhuifeng> imtxc: ？
<imtxc> zhuifeng: 蓬灰是蓬灰， 拉面剂是拉面剂
<pity> webman_: ping
<zhuifeng> imtxc: 上面那个链接里面的，我也不懂。。。
<huntxu> imtxc: 很多地方真的確實用蓬灰的
<huntxu> imtxc: 我買過
<imtxc> 请教个问题，我有两条wan 线路同时工作，我发现其中一条断了之后，就通过修改 route 让所有的流量他都从正常的线路走， 这时候我用什么办法监控坏掉的那条线路是不是恢复正常了， cc huntxu gfrog_away
<huntxu> imtxc: 買來做拉面表演，然後把面扔了lol
<imtxc> huntxu: 恩啊，正宗牛肉面都用蓬灰啊
<zhuifeng> digitalocean 20G ssd 、512M内存 、5$一个月，国内怎么没这好事。。。。
<imtxc> 必须用啊
<huntxu> imtxc: 一路ping另外的線路啊 lol
<ofan> 吃不死就行
<ofan> 拉面是最爱啊
<xiaofei> 说致癌的麻烦能不能先去度娘啊
<imtxc> huntxu: ping 另外的线路？ 目标是谁？
<huntxu> imtxc: p2p還是啥
<ofan> 屁儿吐屁儿
<imtxc> huntxu: 不是p2p，就是两条wan线路，也有可能是pppoe的，我就是想知道它现在是不是恢复正常了
<huntxu> imtxc: p2p就ping你目標的那個ip，不然的話怎麽都會有一個子網的啊
<zhuifeng> 看看这价格，这配置。。。https://www.budgetvm.com/linux-vps.php
<^k^> zhuifeng ⇪ t: BudgetVM - The Virtualization Experts | Linux Virtual Private Server
<imtxc> huntxu: 难道是我表达有错误…… 哪，就是我自己的机器，有两个网卡，分别接了两个运营商的线路
<ofan> zhuifeng: 这是openvz的吧
<huntxu> imtxc: 對啊，那不一般就兩個p2p
<imtxc> huntxu: 正常的时候我配置成访问国内走A线路，国外走B线路，我发现A线路坏了之后，就改route让所有的流量都走B线路，这时候我想监控A线路是不是恢复正常了
<zhuifeng> imtxc: 那你用上网走哪条。。。。
<ofan> openvz的都垃圾
<huntxu> imtxc: 壞了是斷了還是登錄失敗還是什麽鬼啊。。。
<imtxc> zhuifeng: 正常的情况是两条都用，不同的目的走不同的线路
<zhuifeng> ofan: openvz/xen
<iMadper|Working> imtxc: 需要另外一台机器的.
<ofan> xen不可能这么便宜
<imtxc> iMadper|Working: 自己监控不了么？
<zhuifeng> ofan: 明白，最好的就是xen了，然后是kvm,
<iMadper|Working> imtxc: 可以.
<ofan> 最好是kvm
<imtxc> iMadper|Working: 用什么办法呢
<iMadper|Working> imtxc: 但是你不能那么改你的路由表
<iMadper|Working> imtxc: 设置一个独立的, 莫名其妙的网站, 走a网卡
<imtxc> iMadper|Working: 我也这么想的。。
<iMadper|Working> imtxc: :-)
<imtxc> 就是不知道有没有更聪明点的方法。。。
<zhuifeng> ofan: 我以为是xen。。
<imtxc> huntxu: 不是p2p，坏了的原因反正有可能是网线断了也有可能是运营商的问题，反正就是没法通过这条线路上网了
<imtxc> zhuifeng: 哥，你还ban不ban我的ip了
<zhuifeng> imtxc: 一次就够了。。
<nyfair> imtxc: 饥渴难耐啦
<ikk-> ping 网关
<zhuifeng> --我是程序，我为自己带库。。。
<huntxu> imtxc: 我說p2p是pppoe/pptp啊少年。。。
<huntxu> imtxc: 這種一般不是連上了就一個本地ip一個遠程ip的麽。。。
<imtxc> huntxu: 好吧，包括这几种
<imtxc> huntxu: 但不限与2
<imtxc> 不限于
<huntxu> imtxc: 無所謂，我的意思是你始終都有一個遠程的地址，可以ping到。。。
<imtxc> huntxu: 而且就算我连 pp2p 是正常的， 但是我的vpn服务器本身不能上网的话， 也算是坏了啊
<huntxu> imtxc: 那只能像上面說的，設置一個不常用的地址，讓它走那個路由
<imtxc> huntxu: 好吧……
<huntxu> imtxc: 基于你的情況是用來分隔國內外的，我建議兩邊各自用各自的dns做判斷
<huntxu> 這不就結了。。。
<imtxc> huntxu: 分割国内外只是举个栗子……
<freeflying> huntxu: 你那款路由器用着如何啊
<imtxc> 看来也只能这样了。。。
<huntxu> freeflying: 便宜貨也就那樣了
<freeflying> huntxu: 淘宝上很多支持vlan的switch卖,百十快
<huntxu> freeflying: 固件太小確實硬傷，啥東西都得算著來
<zhuifeng> 我的路由器固件只有500k。。。
<freeflying> huntxu: 效能如何啊
<huntxu> freeflying: 我看中那個是因為4個1Gbps
<huntxu> freeflying: 還沒具體測試過能力。。。跑起來就算
<freeflying> huntxu: 你的controller写好没
<huntxu> freeflying: 因為我考慮的是連著host上再裝著ovs再跑虛擬機，帶寬小沒法玩
<huntxu> freeflying: 沒，最簡單的能帶起來再說
<huntxu> freeflying: 我不是全職做那些的啊 >.<
 * huntxu 真實身份是地鐵口賣煎餅的
<freeflying> huntxu: 咱们一起找机器玩吧
<freeflying> lol
<zhuifeng> huntxu: 通信部门卖煎饼么。。。
<^k^> 新 服务器维护和硬件相关 • 怎么将apache升级到2.4 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445184 现在apt-get的apache2版本是2.2.22 但现在写了一个module是基于2.4的, 在2.2上运行不了 不能直接用源码编译安装, 怕会影响已经存在的代码. 有没有什么源能把apache升级到2.4 统计信息: 发表于 由 jaxenix — 2013-07-04 15:28
<nyfair> huntxu: 煎饼老板求包养
<adam8157> gfrog_away: www.ihezhu.com
<adam8157> iMadper|Working: 拜Java Guru
<nyfair> 拜上面各种壕
<huntxu> nyfair: 妹子管飽
<imtxc> adam8157: 膜拜
<huntxu> adam8157: 本來虧了50%，現在45%
<adam8157> huntxu: 我擦你整体亏这么多?
<huntxu> adam8157: 連續來兩周都回不來
<huntxu> adam8157: 不是，剛給你看的那個
<huntxu> adam8157: 因為一直沒理他
<adam8157> huntxu: 买的少吧
<huntxu> adam8157: 整體估計20-30之間徘徊吧
<adam8157> huntxu: 这么惨...
<huntxu> adam8157: 對于一個不動手的人來說已經不錯了
<huntxu> adam8157: 沒輸給大盤lol
<nyfair> huntxu: 不动手也有放着几年赚翻的
<huntxu> nyfair: 你是說中石油麽
<adam8157> huntxu: ...
<nyfair> huntxu: 那个就别翻身了
<huntxu> adam8157: http://sports.163.com/13/0703/18/92SK03LF00051CCL.html#p=8O8J66A400D80005
<^k^> huntxu ... ⇪ 英媒预测枪手冠军级新阵 鲁尼伊瓜因塞萨尔驰援_网易体育
<huntxu> adam8157: 這個陣容怎麽樣
<adam8157> huntxu: 意淫啊...
<huntxu> adam8157: 7000w夠用啊
<adam8157> huntxu: 温格这种运营大师来说可能可以
<imtxc> zhuifeng: 牛肉面就讲究个蓬灰
 * adam8157 黑的漂亮
<freeflying> imtxc: 那到底是啥
<adam8157> freeflying: imtxc: 尿碱
<freeflying> shot
<imtxc> adam8157: 。。。。
<adam8157> imtxc: 就是碱, 尿碱效果更好
<imtxc> 就是烧蓬草剩下的灰
<adam8157> 碳酸钾
<imtxc> adam8157: 那种口味的，吃起来费醋啊
<imtxc> adam8157: 你得兑半斤醋进去才能盖住尿味儿
<iMadper|Working> 你妹妹的, linkedin注册的时候, madper不让注册, 给我提示Please use only Katakana or Hiragana characters..
<iMadper|Working> 只让用日文吗?!?!?!?!
<adam8157> iMadper|Working: linkedin.jp?
<nyfair> 哈哈哈哈
<yunfan> iMadper|Working: mad 有特殊意义
<iMadper|Working> adam8157: linkedin.com!
<iMadper|Working> adam8157: 不过, 我用的vps倒是日本的.
<iMadper|Working> adam8157: 你一说提醒我了...
<imtxc> iMadper|Working: 赞，你会喜欢那个网站的垃圾邮件的
<yunfan> 我每次看youtube都是日文广告
<iMadper|Working> adam8157: 关了代理再注册....
<adam8157> iMadper|Working: 建议用米国代理
<iMadper|Working> imtxc: 我可以屏蔽的.
<yunfan> 日本广告妞不错 不像贵国的那么艳俗
<iMadper|Working> adam8157: 为啥? 日本的快
<nyfair> 用这个名字 にまび
 * imtxc 每天收两条开发票，卖车卖房的短信是什么水平？
<imtxc> 而且都是同时到的
<yunfan> imtxc: 还有人收到窃听电话短信的怎么说
<nyfair> linkedin这是赤裸裸的歧视啊，日本人用汉字再正常不过了，干嘛用假名
<ofan> linkedin有什么用
<imtxc> .....
<nyfair> ofan: 国外卢瑟找工作用
<imtxc> ofan: 收广告啊
<nyfair> ofan: 温拿你就不用关心了
<ofan> 越看越像垃圾网站
<adam8157> ofan: linkedin靠谱啊
<ofan> 一妞说要给我介绍工作的，结果是骗关注擦
<nyfair> adam8157: 说几条出来
<ofan> adam8157: 不觉得多靠谱
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 我 away啊
<adam8157> nyfair: 几条啥
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 我 away啊
<adam8157> gfrog_away: www.ihezhu.com
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 我 away啊
<nyfair> ofan: 哪里都一样，别说微博了，从pixiv到github，不都是骗关注的
<imtxc> .....
<adam8157> ofan: nyfair 我在上头从不关注猎头, 都是认识的人. 主要是被搜索, 而且上头的公司都靠谱些
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 求收留
<nyfair> 我的pixiv帐号天天被人用不同语言的问候语骚扰，都是求关注的
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 哪种....收留...
 * ofan 围观
 * yunfan 没棒棒的人扯啥撸
<nyfair> adam8157: 又准备抛弃C记啦
<adam8157> nyfair: 没有啊, 好久之前注册的了
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 各种
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 0_0
 * gfrog_away 啊，忘了上irc的正事。不扯淡了。
<nyfair> gfrog_away: 正事是宣传爸爸国的民主自由？
<gfrog_away> nyfair: 跟我木关系
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 你們家用ifcfg的bonding，會自動把下面的設備up起來嗎
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 我up那個bond設備的話
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 木用过bond，据说弱爆
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 噗
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 你那问题，用链路探测就ok，写个shell ping 对端网关，ping通自动加路由，不通删路由。
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 更高级的可以nc神马的试tcp连通性。
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 啪
<freeflying> gfrog_away: bond为啥弱爆啊
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 据说性能不太好
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 猴总乃去我大大连啦？
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 问题是网关是通的情况下怎么弄呢
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 是啊
<imtxc> freeflying: 你又乱跑
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 求带螃蟹
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 啥怎么弄？
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 这时候有螃蟹?
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 例如我的 pptp，拨号是正常的， 但是 VPN服务器的wan线路故障了
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 海蟹?
<imtxc> gfrog_away: ping 对端网关肯定是通的啊
<adam8157> freeflying: 鬼头蟹
<freeflying> adam8157: 好吃?
<adam8157> freeflying: 好吃啊
 * adam8157 曾经很想去大连, 但是目前一次也没去过
<freeflying> adam8157: gfrog_away 买了也带不回去啊
<huntxu> gfrog_away: vlan咧？
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 我只想知道，eth0.1 up 依不依賴 eth0 up
<adam8157> huntxu: 依赖
<adam8157> huntxu: up这件事上依赖
<huntxu> adam8157: 需要手動嗎，還是內核自己處理
<adam8157> huntxu: 我猜的
<huntxu> ...
<freeflying> huntxu: 内核自己其
<freeflying> èµ·
<adam8157> huntxu: 无net经验, 从driver的角度猜的 =,=
<huntxu> 噢
<jiero> adam8157: 曾经。大连有什么好玩的？
<jiero> adam8157: 为啥不养小鱼呐。
<adam8157> jiero: 我养鱼全部以养死收场
<freeflying> jiero: 女骑警
<jiero> adam8157: 。。
<huntxu> 侯總好棒
<jiero> adam8157: 我都是杀死
<jiero> adam8157: 不小心把鱼戳死
<jiero> freeflying: 侯总也想上去一起骑马？
 * iMadper|Working jiero, 连鱼都不放过
<jiero> freeflying: 你突然让我觉得，从后面抱住女生骑马感觉挺好的。
<jiero> 哈哈
 * adam8157 瞎你们狗眼 google image 皮球珍珠金鱼
<jiero> iMadper|Working:  水库养鱼是直接放鱼苗不允许喂
 * gfrog_away 给猴总出难题，现在伏季休渔，没新鲜螃蟹。
 * jiero 在想为什么最近一直在搞清仓促销？为了好统计之后的销售计划？
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 子接口up了，物理网卡不up也发不出去包啊
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 渣廠的腳本好菜
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 虽然貌似子接口up并不依赖物理接口up
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 擦，继续向外探测啊
<huntxu> gfrog_away: up eth0.1會自動帶起來 eth0，down不會帶下去
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 机制是死的，策略是活的。
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 沒有狀態保存lol
<jiero> 12寸显示器 dpi 125 的话，应该字号选多少？
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 嗯，乃考虑太多了 - -
<freeflying> huntxu: 你制定了 vlan raw device 后, 就能自动起了
<jiero> eexpress: 你字号多少？
<huntxu> freeflying: 啥東東，vconfig那些麽？
<huntxu> freeflying: 問題是我現在用的是rh那堆腳本才煩惱
<freeflying> huntxu: debian里在interfaces里设置
<huntxu> O_O
<huntxu> 原來如此
<freeflying> huntxu: 抛弃RH吧,换ubuntu
<huntxu> freeflying: 人微言輕啊。。。
<gfrog_away> huntxu: http://gfrog.net/2008/01/config-file-in-debian-interfaces-1/ debian 我还写过文档。
<^k^> gfrog_away ⇪ ti: Debian里的配置文件：网卡配置/etc/network/interfaces（1） - My Life, My Love!
<gfrog_away> huntxu: rh系的还木来得及写呢
 * adam8157 我去, 这里同事好多, 台湾的都在... 闪
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 好詳細 =.=
<nyfair> ubuntu能当公司日常机用？unity的默认3d特效就卡死一堆了
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 照手册翻译
<huntxu> nyfair: 誰用unity
<freeflying> huntxu: 我用
<^k^> 新 Python/Php/Perl • python不同版本编译同一段代码结果不一样 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445187 刚学python不久。 统计信息: 发表于 由 Rainy.mayday — 2013-07-04 16:18
<sjd_zeus> nyfair: ubuntu，你可以换别的桌面系统呀
<freeflying> nyfair: unity才是未来
<freeflying> sjd_zeus: 其它都是扯淡
<hacker`> freeflying: agree
<sjd_zeus> freeflying: 只是一部分的未来吧，我不喜欢花哨的桌面
<freeflying> sjd_zeus: 你说的花哨的是kde和gnome-shell
<sjd_zeus> freeflying: 我用的xfce4
<hacker`> emacs:U can recode it while using it.
<hacker`> what's nu
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 赞
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 敢黑我大kde，
 * gfrog_away 异教徒
<imtxc> ...
<nyfair> sjd_zeus: 从成本考量，windows企业批发最便宜，linux换桌面？你要说服的不是我，天朝有几个人会去折腾linux桌面？
<leemeng0x61> ls
<leemeng0x61> ls
<nyfair> kde去死，razor-qt才是qt的未来
<leemeng0x61> nyfair, ubuntu phone是基于它搞的
<nyfair> leemeng0x61: ubuntu phone销量如何？
<jiero> nyfair: windows 企业批发价多贵？
<leemeng0x61> nyfair, 还没有发行
 * jiero 只知道 Office 企业版是每台2000多。
<nyfair> jiero: 比给linux网管发一个月工资便宜
<jiero> nyfair: 比 windows 网管 和 linux 网管差价高？
<hacker`> nyfair: linux工资多少
<stmsgebjgd> nyfair: 妹子
<hacker`> nyfair: linux网管工资多少
<leemeng0x61> $2000
<stmsgebjgd> hacker`: 和win的一样
<nyfair> 烦死了，反正我说得就是对的。如果你觉得不对，那一定是你错了
<jiero> nyfair:  其实不是说服你，网管级的不做决定，也多数不会用linux桌面
<hacker`> shit
<jiero> nyfair: lol
<ikk-> xfce +1
 * jiero 抱抱 nyfair
<eexpress> jiero: 你最喜欢撒娇的妹子吧。
<ikk-> xset r rate 240 60 && 这命令不错
<stmsgebjgd> eexpress: 我都喜欢
<jiero> eexpress: 我最喜欢冷酷的。
<eexpress> stmsgebjgd: nnnd 这nick很烂
<stmsgebjgd> jiero: eexpress 我喜欢不穿裤的
<jiero> stmsgebjgd: 你的nick最懒了
<eexpress> .
<jiero> stmsgebjgd: 。。。你的妹子还穿裤子？
<jiero> stmsgebjgd: 你的孩子怎么样了
<jiero> 。。。
 * jiero 突然发现这里的爸爸几乎都有孩子了。。
<jiero> gfrog_away: 你怎么搞的
<jiero> lol
 * jiero 刚才说了一病句
<eexpress> 房间改名#ubuntu-papa
<jiero> 。
<jiero> 感觉没妈妈在这里。
<jiero> 为什么呐。
<stmsgebjgd> jiero: 挺好
<leemeng0x61> 妹子走了?
<huntxu> nyfair: razor-qt沒見過啊，另外的de麽？
<ofan> stmsgebjgd: 生了？
<huntxu> jiero: 你給我的感覺不適合冷酷的啊
<huntxu> jiero: 因為你會哄不回來，互相酷的話就變成互相不理 lol
<gfrog_away> jiero: 擦，没孩子怎么当爸？
<jiero> huntxu: 。。。我确实不会哄。只是觉得冷的妹子会好玩些
<huntxu> jiero: 那不就完了，變得互不理
<stmsgebjgd> ofan: 5月11日就生了
<stmsgebjgd> ofan: 都快会爬了
<ofan> stmsgebjgd: boy or girl
<jiero> huntxu: 呃。我怎么会不理她。。。
<stmsgebjgd> ofan: 女孩
<ofan> stmsgebjgd: 恭喜
<jiero> huntxu: 能让我不理一个人的条件我完全想不到
<stmsgebjgd> huntxu: razor-qt你没用过
<imtxc> iMadper|Working: 这里还要伸手党么
<jiero> stmsgebjgd: 为了速度，你要剃胡子
<huntxu> jiero: 我說，要麽你哄不了，要麽互相不理
<stmsgebjgd> huntxu: arch都被你糟蹋了
<jiero> stmsgebjgd: kde设计失败。。。
<huntxu> jiero: 反正你總是被人不理的那個
<iMadper|Working> imtxc: ?
<huntxu> stmsgebjgd: 帶qt的，都不用
<jiero> huntxu: 嗯。。。也是。
<imtxc> iMadper|Working: 得，我自己查查先。。。。
<iMadper|Working> imt
<iMadper|Working> imtxc: razor qt?
 * ofan 支持Qt
<jiero> ofan: 。。。
<stmsgebjgd> huntxu: 起码要试试看阿
 * ofan 打倒GTK
<iMadper|Working> imt
<huntxu> stmsgebjgd: 直接忽略了
<stmsgebjgd> huntxu: 虽然都不怎么样 不过kde现在快多了
<iMadper|Working> imtxc: Razor is a toolbox-like desktop-environment. 这个解释精简吧?
<imtxc> ..............
 * jiero 发现自从硬盘使用从 90% 降低到 64%后，整体性能大幅提升
<huntxu> stmsgebjgd: 我不用de啊，程序方面，因為gtk程序一直用得多，所以就一直是
<imtxc> iMadper|Working: 我被 route 和 ip route 搞乱了。。。。
 * jiero 很悲哀。gtk和qt一个都不能少。。。
<huntxu> stmsgebjgd: 最初還有opera和skype，後來opera用gtk了，skype不用了
<jiero> 哈啊和
<imtxc> 现在路由表一团糟
<iMadper|Working> imtxc: 这个, 问 huntxu 和 gfrog_away 还有 freeflying
<huntxu> ip route |wc -l
<huntxu> 3588
 * iMadper|Working 罪过, 我竟然把候总加入到了码农的行列...
<imtxc> iMadper|Working: 伽马 away了，等会高不定了问 huntxu
<huntxu> 誰與我爭鋒
<jiero> http://www.quora.com/Design/What-is-the-worst-piece-of-design-ever
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ Design: What is the worst piece of design ever? - Quora
<huntxu> imtxc: 一千條以下的，自己解決
<iMadper|Working> jiero: 国贸那个大裤衩子, 绝对是最失败的设计.
<imtxc> huntxu: 。。。。。
<stmsgebjgd> huntxu: 你真疼
<huntxu> stmsgebjgd: 自動生成的
<ofan> huntxu: vpn?
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 用ip route
<gfrog_away> imtxc: route是渣渣
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 好吧。。。
<jiero> iMadper|Working: 建筑哈。有好玩的哦
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 乃写这么多静态路由干毛？
<huntxu> ofan: gfrog_away 自動的，從哪裏下載個表，然後grep帶CN的，生成路由走本地不走vpn
<huntxu> 誰叫天朝的ip那麽不連續。。。
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 啊，那个啊。不喜欢。
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 第三世界都这样
<jiero> 能买美国的IP么。
<jiero> lol
<jiero> 世界统一的目标！
<imtxc> huntxu: gfrog_away 我现在的 ip route show 是这样的，http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5842876/， 有eth1 跟 eth2 两个wan线路， 现在我检测到  eth2 无效了之后， 要让所有的流量都从 eth1 走，应该怎么修改哇
<imtxc> 这东西太gaoji了。。。
<imtxc> 能不能用 iptables....
<jiero> imtxc: 摸摸你
<imtxc> jiero: 帮我解决问题
<imtxc> jiero: 不许摸
<huntxu> imtxc: 你要自動檢測？
 * jiero 真不知道
<imtxc> huntxu: 是检测之后的操作
<huntxu> imtxc: ip route add default via 192.168.4.1 dev eth1?
<imtxc> huntxu: 检测到 eth2 断了之后，那个路由表怎么改？
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • fcitx 4.2.0 在 ubuntu 12.04 下真心一点中文标点符号都输不了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445191 在中文状态下打出来的句号依旧是. 省略号Shift+6打出来依旧是^ 总之各种中文标点都死了 开了标点支持也无济于事 查了data里面那个标点的文件,也没有效果 config里设置全角标
<^k^> 点不管快捷键设置成什么都没办法 现在都快疯了 统计信息: 发表于 由 gengyanda
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 乃怎么跟那天帅胡 huntxu  问得一样
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 这玩意真心搞不到iptables那层次
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 是么？ 那天我没关注。。。。
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 辣有什么好办法呢
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 都连着要负载均衡？ 断了一根要另外一根自动接替所有流量，是这样的需求？
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 恩
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 主要的问题是，我还要检查断了的一根什么时候恢复了
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 它這個有兩條default，算誰的 =.=
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 一个脚本就够啊
<gfrog_away> huntxu: ping -I 指定出口
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 这不来求了么。。。。
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 不是，我說它的路由表
<imtxc> iMadper|Working: 不要踢我
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 负载均衡了啊。那天才说完nexthop是干啥的。
<imtxc> huntxu: 恩，我是做的负载均衡
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 我的意思是，第一條和第五條，都是向0.0.0.0，算那條先。。。
<imtxc> huntxu: 现在遇到的问题是，一条断了之后，我要把所有的流量都转到 eth1, 同时要有办法检测eth2的状态
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 在前面的先匹配。所以第一条得删掉
<huntxu> imtxc: 上面說的固定ping -I，斷了用ip route replace default，連上了再用ip route replace default
<gfrog_away> huntxu: Linux的路由表是个链表
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 我意思，就是問，第一條是不是有問題。。。
<huntxu> 只是你們都沒注意 =.=
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 那显然有
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 被我自动纠错了 - -
<imtxc> huntxu: 没懂着。。。。
<huntxu> imtxc: 我說得很清楚了啊。。。。
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 你說對不對^
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 渣没懂。 我直接写个吧。。。
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 赞
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 加分
<huntxu> iMadper|Working: 你還維不維護秩序了
 * imtxc ip route 命令很少输对过
<huntxu> iMadper|Working: 這裏有公開抵抗的
<iMadper|Working> huntxu: 啥?
<imtxc> iMadper|Working: 我做了此伸手党
<iMadper|Working> 我干活呢
<iMadper|Working> huntxu: 你来
<imtxc> huntxu: 等着，我求到、
<iMadper|Working> kernel panic了好多次, 哪有功夫管你
<huntxu> imtxc: 你自裁吧
<imtxc> huntxu: 等我求到了我就自绝一次
<leemeng0x61> 下班了
<leemeng0x61> 今天的雨真大,咋个回去哦
<iMadper|Working> deop iMadper|Working imtxc
<imtxc> iMadper|Working: 你妹
<imtxc> iMadper|Working: 我留着自杀用的
<iMadper|Working> huntxu: 你已经成公知了
<imtxc> .....
<imtxc> iMadper|Working: 这个频道，你才是公知啊
<iMadper|Working> imtxc: ... ...
<imtxc> iMadper|Working: 是你吧我的问题 fw 给他们的
<iMadper|Working> imtxc: 给他们怎么了?
<imtxc> iMadper|Working: 所以你知道的更多
 * imtxc 今天才发现鄙厂里面几个厮一直在另一个频道里面聊天
<leemeng0x61> imtxc, .....
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • Ubuntu 12.04单系统偶尔启动不正常 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445193 大家好，我是单系统Ubuntu，现在有些时候登录的时候偶尔会出现无法显示桌面的情况，光看到一个光标在左上角闪烁，也能听到启动的鼓声，但就是看不到画面，硬盘似乎也读取正常，只要遇到，都要强制关机以后
<^k^> 再开一次就好了。这是什么原因？ 华硕N43SN笔记本，谢谢大家 统计信息: 发表于 由 InfoSec. …
<leemeng0x61> s
 * yunfan 好坑爹，刚才下了个用声卡做无线电收发的软件 界面很炫 却不会用 额
<ThinkingCN> ubuntu 什么时候有developer版本的？
<ThinkingCN> 能看到我的信息吗啊？
<iMadper|Working> ThinkingCN: developer的版本, 应该是什么样子? 和现有的有什么区别?
<nyfair> ThinkingCN: 你可以用archlinux
<iMadper|Working> ThinkingCN:  怎么才算是developer的版本?
<ThinkingCN> http://www.ubuntu.org.cn/desktop/developers   不知道，刚刚打开
<^k^> ThinkingCN ⇪ ti: Desktop for developers | Ubuntu
<iMadper|Working> ThinkingCN: 你连你的需求都不清楚, 那我们更不知道了.
<nyfair> ThinkingCN: 码农版？
<ThinkingCN> 码农一般需要root
<iMadper|Working> ThinkingCN: 你的nick的意思是, 中国兽王?
<iMadper|Working> ThinkingCN: 中国瘦王?
<iMadper|Working> ThinkingCN: ubuntu也可以开启root的
<iMadper|Working> nyfair: 早.
<ThinkingCN> 什么意思？
<iMadper|Working> thin king
<iMadper|Working> 瘦王
<huntxu> 我是碼農，我不用root
<iMadper|Working> huntxu: 我也不用root
<huntxu> iMadper|Working: 不對，這意思就是說我已經從碼農那個集體脫離了
<huntxu> iMadper|Working: java guru死開
<iMadper|Working> huntxu: 你也是java guru
<ThinkingCN> 。。。  好吧，刚刚变成码农不久
<huntxu> iMadper|Working: 對的，我家種咖啡
<huntxu> iMadper|Working: 除了java，還有藍山
<iMadper|Working> huntxu: 扯淡...
<iMadper|Working> huntxu: 从来不知道潮汕还有咖啡产
<ThinkingCN> 你好，这是个测试。怎么@
<iMadper|Working> ThinkingCN: 输入别人名 就行了
<ThinkingCN> iMadper|Working
<iMadper|Working> ThinkingCN: succeed
<huntxu> ThinkingCN: 很難輸麽
<iMadper|Working> huntxu: Corymbia succed 什么意思.
<ThinkingCN> huntxu:手工打出来的？
<ThinkingCN> @huntxu
<huntxu> ThinkingCN: 不用@
<huntxu> ThinkingCN: 怎麽可能手工打
<huntxu> @究竟是哪來的壞習慣
<iMadper|Working> huntxu: weibo
<iMadper|Working> huntxu: 鄙公司的内核开发, 有时候都@...
<huntxu> iMadper|Working: 那是有特殊需要的情形啊
<ThinkingCN> weibo
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 还没写好哇？
<iMadper|Working> huntxu: 你见过在bugzilla上面@的嘛?
<iMadper|Working> hun
<iMadper|Working> huntxu: lol
<ThinkingCN> huntxu weibo
<huntxu> iMadper|Working: 腦補你叫你媽的時候，不是“媽，xxx”，而是“@媽，xxx”
<huntxu> ThinkingCN: tab補全，和你在bash啥的裏一樣
<iMadper|Working> huntxu: 这你不懂了吧~
<huntxu> iMadper|Working: 不符合語言習慣的
<ThinkingCN> iMadper|Working, 成功没？
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 在已有win7,mac的情况下，如何引导ubuntu 12.04.2 ？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445196 单独的一块SSD，分了3个区（都是主分区），分别装了win7, mac,剩下的一个分区准备装ubuntu (MBR+BIOS) 安装顺序是win7--->win变色龙-->mac, 工作正常. ------------------ 引导的结构如下: -------------- Quote: 启动
<^k^> 引导--> |||||||||||||win7 -------&am
<iMadper|Working> ThinkingCN: y
<ThinkingCN> iMadper|Working, 3Q
<imtxc> @ huntxu
<iMadper|Working> @huntxu
 * iMadper|Working 竟然不kernel panic了... 抓狂...
<imtxc> 今儿到底有没有雨
<gfrog_away> imtxc: https://gist.github.com/zhouqt/5926455
<^k^> gfrog_away ⇪ t: link_detect.sh
<gfrog_away> imtxc: vpn卡暴了。
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 没掉线就开心吧你
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 另外现在俺写shell真心困难啊。 - -
<imtxc> gfrog_away: ...............
<gfrog_away> imtxc: sh里连数组都木有，太凶残了。
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 其实乃告诉我 ip route replace 的那条命令不就好了嘛
<iMadper|Working> gfrog_away: Senior Software Maintenance Engineer   这个title很高吗?
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 帅胡须跟乃说过了好嘛。
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 我没懂， 我以为那个不是命令，而是方法。。。
<imtxc> huntxu: 对不起你
<imtxc> iMadper|Working: 帽子
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 这个脚本扔进crontab里就行了。不过是一半连接的探测
<gfrog_away> iMadper|Working: 不认识
<imtxc> .
<gfrog_away> iMadper|Working: 干神马的？
 * gfrog_away 粗门，吃饭
<iMadper|Working> gfrog_away: 没啥, 问问.
 * imtxc 有木有雨啊到底
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 没了，开心回家滚床单吧
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 。。。。。。。。。。。。。。。没人滚
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 吊丝床太小，不能滚
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 我先翻翻 ip route 的资料去
<ThinkingCN> 用@时坏习惯？
<ThinkingCN> 有什么问题么 ？
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 猴总乃怎么跑大连逛乡村公路去了。 =.=
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • 求帮助，linux下面pure-ftpd使用软链接无法变更目录 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445197 在设置ftp时需要将两个其他目录中的子目录放在一个目录下，自然想到用软链接，设置好后出现“无法变更目录”，个人觉得出home目录需要再加两个其他目录的打开权限就行,但是仅能指定一
<^k^> 个home目录。 运行环境： 操作系统：32位的CentOS6.4 pure-ftp版本：1.0.35 FTP客户端：WinSCP 目 …
<^k^>  逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 貌似 ip route replace default via 192.168.4.1 没起作用？
<imtxc> 运行了之后 ip route show 没变化呢
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 前一个if检查大概出错了。
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 应该是 https://gist.github.com/zhouqt/5926455 这次这样
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 那个我早发现了
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 刚才原来是我在这边改，别人在另一边改。。。。。
<imtxc> 擦
<gfrog_away> imtxc: cool
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 乃的变量名字还错了俩
<^k^> 新 服务器维护和硬件相关 • Linux上硬件信息查询命令汇总 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445198 在windows系统中，可以很容易的就能得到计算机的硬件信息，在Linux系统中必须通过命令行方式获取信息，以下是一些常用的获取Linux硬件信息命令： 1、 主板信息 #查看BIOS信息 dmidecode | grep -A 28 “BIOS Inform
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 恩，vpn卡爆，加写完没跑
<imtxc> ...
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 没去office？
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 翘班
<imtxc> .... 膜拜
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • locale命令的输出与/etc/default/locale内容不一致 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445200 如下图： locale命令输出 Locale.jpg /etc/default/locale文件 deflocale.jpg 两个文件不一致，感觉/etc/default/locale文件没用，怎么删怎么改都不影响系统的语言和字体显示。 locale命令默认是从哪个文件读取并输出的，
<^k^>  逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<Meowoo> knownbad, 在哦
<Meowoo> knownbad, ofan 想看你的照片，我给他么
<Meowoo> knownbad, 那照片有俩男一女，到底是那个瘦的是你，还是另一个侍女
<imtxc> gfrog_away: ip route replace $default_rt nexthop via 192.168.200.1  这句没有问题？
<Meowoo> 侍女=>是你
<Meowoo> knownbad, 那女的是你老婆么？
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 那样在恢复负载均衡的时候，就成了 ip route replace default via 192.168.4.1 dev eth1 nexthop via 192.168.200.1 这样了？ 好像不对呢
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu13.04如何宽带连网 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445201 我网是房东拉的 电信的 在win7下网线一插就可上网但ubuntu下不行 ，至今仍未解决 急 求答案啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 18700473882 — 2013-07-04 19:01
<hacker`> ^k^: 120.238.98.79
<^k^> hacker`, 120.238.98.79 中国 移动
<hacker`> ^k^: wrong
<^k^> hacker`, 休息一下..  19:12 
<hacker`> ^k^: I'm in beijing.
<hacker`> ^k^: hello
<^k^> 我的源码: http://git.oschina.net/sevkme/kk-irc-bot
<Tpwt> 试试
<^k^> 新 Wine及其分支 • wine运行软件一部分乱码一部分正常是怎么回事？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445203 RT，用wine运行mp3directcut，语言设置成中文，菜单是正常的，按钮提示是乱码 compare4.jpg 统计信息: 发表于 由 少年は剣を... — 2013-07-04 19:41
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 晚上的航班居然都取消了
<knownbad> Meowoo: 不知道，不记得给过你照片。
<Meowoo> knownbad, 不是给我的照片，是你在 g+ 的照片
<Meowoo> 大峡谷的
<knownbad> 不是。
<Meowoo> 你不是那瘦的?
<Meowoo> 我 不懂经济， https://plus.google.com/103847524022007900620/posts/huENocc7ET2 看看这个， knownbad 怎么看
<^k^> Meowoo ⇪ t: Lynx Evil - Google+ - 转：- 货币战争【秘密的公开＆公开的秘密】对美国国债的非官方看法 思路：美国人绝不会还中国的钱 …
<imtxc> freeflying: 去找个大连妹子吧
<mordory> 今天发现一个问题，百度百科问题很严重啊
 * lucky_ 亚马逊中国怎么样
<mordory> lucky_: 不知
<knownbad> 不知道。
<lucky_> mordory 你们买东西都用什么
<knownbad> 反正中国也不简单。
<lucky_> knownbad 那你都在哪买
<mordory> 百度百科上说，新浪网站用的服务器是nginx,经本人实测得知，新浪用的是apache
<mordory> 大忽悠啊
<Meowoo> knownbad, 额
<Meowoo> 你还没说图片里哪个是你
<hacker`> hello
<^k^> hacker`:点点点.  20:08 
<hacker`> Your leader acting like shit.
<mordory> test
<^k^> mordory:点点点.  20:08 
<hacker`> just give me your fucking money
<Meowoo> ....
<Meowoo> 来了一个讲英语的
<knownbad> Well, we ran out of shit because you ate them all.
<Meowoo> 额
<knownbad> 我怎么知道你看到那个？
<Meowoo> 等等
<mordory> knownbad: 八成是没装输入法
<knownbad> 不是，来闹场的。
<Meowoo> 好坏
<Meowoo> 都删了
<hacker`> knownbad: we eat rice leave shit out for u. U ran out of shit.because u don't eat.
<freeflying> imtxc: 找大连妹子干啥
<imtxc> freeflying: 乃不会回不去了么
<Meowoo> 怎么了
<knownbad> Meowoo: 怎么了？
<Meowoo> 发生什么事了
<Meowoo> 刚才那位怎么了
<Meowoo> 还有照片没了
<imtxc> freeflying: 大大连温度多少，比帝都如何
<knownbad> 被踢了吧。
<freeflying> imtxc: 差不多
<Meowoo> 是额
<Meowoo> 他说啥了
<knownbad> 哪来的照片？
<Meowoo> shit shit的
<Meowoo> 没啥了
<Meowoo> 我短暂失意了
<knownbad> 就叫领导们和我们去吃大便。
<Meowoo> 没前后语额，忽然就出来这么一家伙
<knownbad> 我说我们大便缺货，被他吃光了。
<knownbad> 蛮正常的，这就是IRC文化。
<Meowoo> 也太唐突了额
<Meowoo> 不来点前戏么
<knownbad> 不，直接暴菊。
<Meowoo> 额
<Meowoo> 不会是看了我给的链接吧，让他那么火大
<knownbad> 但他应该不是欧美来的，可能是东南亚。
<Meowoo> 额
<Meowoo> 我上来那么多，都没碰到这么一情况
<Meowoo> 还起名骇客
<knownbad> 一直如此，我以前干过SOP。
<knownbad> 松鼠可能会收到私聊。。。
<Meowoo> 额
<lucky_> knownbad 在亚马逊河亚马逊中国上买东西是不是一样的？
<Meowoo> 好拗口额
<Meowoo> 亚马逊河亚马逊中国？
<void1> 当然不一样
<Meowoo> 亚马逊河有亚马逊中国么
<knownbad> 不知道，看买什么吧？
<lucky_> s/河/和
<Meowoo> 亚马逊河通过亚马逊买东西，会不会有优惠
<knownbad> 但我在新蛋买过。
<lucky_> knownbad 新蛋？
<knownbad> http://www.newegg.com.cn/
<^k^> knownbad ... ⇪ err: no title
<Meowoo> 亚马逊河沿岸的土著通过亚马逊买东西，我想应该有优惠
<Meowoo> 我想在新蛋买个新蛋
<knownbad> 好冷。。。
<lucky_> Meowoo s/河/和
<Meowoo> 猫干嘛那么喜欢踩键盘
<Meowoo> 踩过去就算了，又回头又踩一次
<Meowoo> 新版的 kde 加了好多动画效果额
<lucky_> void1 也就说在amazon.cn和amazon.com买东西不一样？
<Meowoo> knownbad, 你用啥桌面
<knownbad> 这个不错。
<knownbad> http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=8037045&Sku=I69-4670K&SRCCODE=LINKSHARE&cm_mmc_o=-ddCjC1bELltzywCjC-d2CjCdwwp&AffiliateID=lw9MynSeamY-SuFNfbiNcbt5_BWQHmUFYA
<^k^> knownbad ... ⇪ Intel Core i5-4670K Processor - Quad Core, 6MB L3 Cache, 3.4GHz, 84W, Fan, 1200 MHz Graphics Core Speed (BX80646I54670K) at TigerDirect.com
<void1> 当然...
<lucky_> void1 哪些地方不一样？
<Meowoo> 要那么快的 cpu 干嘛
<Meowoo> 我的 1,6G小本用得不知道多爽
<knownbad> 重点是最新的CPU。
<lucky_> void1 我不太懂哎
<Meowoo> 不是上次松鼠说买 i7 么，这个才是 i5额
<void1> lucky_, 你从哪里觉得一样了？
<knownbad> 桌上型还是笔记本？
<lucky_> void1 不都是属于亚马逊公司吗？
<knownbad> i5可以了。
<void1> lucky_, 那你上去看看不就明白了？
<lucky_> void1 去哪个网站买东西更好点呢？
<Meowoo> 不知道
<lucky_> void1 正在看，还不太明白
<knownbad> 但i5和i3就差多了。
<Meowoo> 我1.6G的cpu都用得很爽了，还来 3.2G
<lucky_> void1 去cn还是com买东西更好点？
<administrator> hello
<^k^> administrator:点点点.  20:32 
<Meowoo> lucky_, 纠结这个干嘛，让 knownbad 帮你买，然后寄给你不就好了么
<lucky_> Meowoo 为什么让他帮我买？
<Meowoo> 他在美国额
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 13.10 • ubuntu原来双屏截图是这样的啊 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445204 第一次这么做,截出来的图还是连一起的 a.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 442449076 — 2013-07-04 20:28
<Meowoo> 应该便宜
<lucky_> knownbad 是吗
<alvin_rxg_> Meowoo: 关税
<Meowoo> 额，关税让 knownbad 出额
<knownbad> 睡觉去。
<lucky_> alvin_rxg_ 这个也有关税吗？
<lucky_> knownbad 帮我代购个剃须刀哈
<supperman> knownbad: 帮我买个汉堡包
<alvin_rxg_> knownbad: 帮我买个 nexus 7
<knownbad> Nexus 7 倒是降价了。
<knownbad> 好似$170-180.
<alvin_rxg_> 好烦，等7月底再看看
<void1> 新款都要出来了
<void1> 还买旧款？
<Meowoo> http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/53baa713jw1e6atm50w0wj20c837x19o.jpg
<^k^> Meowoo ... ⇪ image/jpeg
<Meowoo> knownbad, 帮我代购一寡妇额
 * alvin_rxg_ 黑寡妇
<lucky_> knownbad 去美国有啥门路吗
 * alvin_rxg_ 偷渡
<knownbad> 当同性恋。   现在同性恋可以结婚了。
<supperman> knownbad: 帮我买个汉堡包 没钱吃饭 好几天没有拉屎了
<knownbad> 屁眼牺牲个几年就行了。
<knownbad> Guess you're that guy.
<supperman> knownbad: 我牺牲屁眼，带我去
<supperman> knownbad: 没屎拉，很干净
<knownbad> 睡觉
<lucky_> knownbad 当同性恋就可以去美国了？
<lucky_> alvin_rxg_ 偷渡也是靠门路的
<alvin_rxg_> lucky_: 去英国吧，据说很多同性恋的
<supperman> lucky_: 只有后门
<Meowoo> 后门？这个绝
<supperman> Meowoo: 你好 同门师兄弟。
<Meowoo> 我异性恋，不开放后门
<Meowoo> http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/mw600/640750eejw1e6alwhjuqoj20k03qo7gt.jpg
<^k^> Meowoo ... ⇪ image/jpeg
<alvin_rxg_> 或者说他的后门只开放给翁美玲
<Pudge> imtxc: http://imagebin.org/263382
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 使用VirtualBox的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445205 刚安装ubuntu 12.04版本，并且下载了VirtualBox安装，弄了个Windows系统虚拟机，现在遇到一个问题，也不知道这个是属于Linux的问题还是VirtualBox的问题： 当虚拟机启动后，独占了键盘鼠标，根据提示，使用热键（右Ctrl）进行切换
<Meowoo> alvin_rxg_, 额
<imtxc> Pudge: 这显然不是点阵字体
<Pudge> imtxc: 不是,事根据网页自己来的
<Pudge> imtxc: 点阵的我给你发一个
<zhuifeng> 有木有比较了解linux的各种标准的兄弟。。
<supperman> http://so.tv.sohu.com/list_p1101_p2_p3_u5185_u5730_p4-1_p5_p6_p73_p80_p9-1_p101_p11.html
<^k^> supperman ... ⇪ 最新电视剧 好看的电视剧 推荐-搜狐视频
<imtxc> 我发现我的 ff 不是鼠标失灵了
<imtxc> 是用着用着所有的菜单就弹不出来了
<zhuifeng> imtxc: 输入法导致的。。。
<zhuifeng> imtxc: fcitx或者ibus都会导致firefox菜单失灵。。。。
<lucky_> ofan jhonny depp在USA火吗
<zhuifeng> imtxc: 而且按右键没反应。。。
<imtxc> zhuifeng: 对啊，就是菜单出不来了
<zhuifeng> imtxc: 你用的是fcitx还是ibus
<imtxc> zhuifeng: 有什么办法么
<imtxc> zhuifeng: fcitx
<zhuifeng> 安装fcitx-gtk2、fcitx-gtk3，然后重启fcitx
<Meowoo> 咋回事，我的bt明明已经下载完了，刚起里一下，下载完的又再下载
<Meowoo> 这是咋回事
<imtxc> zhuifeng: debian 没有那两个包
<supperman> Meowoo: 这是好事 恭喜
<zhuifeng> imtxc: 我看看。。。
<alvin_rxg_> Meowoo: 下载过的文件被你移动了或者删了？
<Meowoo> 没有
<alvin_rxg_> ._.
<Meowoo> 啥都没动
<Meowoo> 试过几次了，每次都让他下载完
<imtxc> fcitx-frontend-gtk2?
<alvin_rxg_> 有损坏
<zhuifeng> imtxc: apt-cache search fcitx|grep gtk
<zhuifeng> fcitx-config-gtk - graphic Fcitx configuration tool - Gtk+ 3 version
<zhuifeng> fcitx-config-gtk2 - graphic Fcitx configuration tool - Gtk+ 2 version
<zhuifeng> fcitx-frontend-gtk2 - Fcitx 小企鹅输入法 - GTK+ 2 输入法模块前端
<zhuifeng> fcitx-frontend-gtk3 - Fcitx 小企鹅输入法 - GTK+ 3 输入法模块前端
<zhuifeng> imtxc: 对，是那个。。。
<Meowoo> 可能原文件改了，我这里的文件和那边的不同了？
<imtxc> zhuifeng: 确定可以？
<zhuifeng> imtxc: 这个是许多人经常会碰到的问题，我也遇到过。。。
<zhuifeng> imtxc: 不信你上linux吧 ，能搜出一堆。。。
<imtxc> zhuifeng: 好吧
<Meowoo> alvin_rxg_, 额，酱紫
<Meowoo> 谢了
<imtxc> zhuifeng: 我刚才也搜到了，刚开始我是把问题理解错了，搜索的思路反了，我以为是鼠标的问题
<imtxc> zhuifeng: 刚才突然想到应该是菜单的问题
<zhuifeng> imtxc: 。。。确实看不出联系。。
<zhuifeng> 我想把arch的包安装到家目录，。。。谁有办法，，，bin目录和lib目录都没问题，家目录的share，软件却不会找这个目录，诸位有木有什么办法
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • LXDE(Lubuntu)有什么办法关闭窗口组? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445206 LXDE(Lubuntu)有什么办法关闭窗口组? 窗口组就是被合并的多个相似窗口. 右键点击窗口组并没有找到退出关闭,而是像左键一样显示窗口列表. 统计信息: 发表于 由 科学之子 — 2013-07-04 21:04
<alvin_rxg_> /prefix ?
<zhuifeng> alvin_rxg_: 编译时指定的那个吗？
<alvin_rxg_> 对
<alvin_rxg_> zhuifeng: 还是你编译的时候，就指定了 bindir, libdir ...
<zhuifeng> alvin_rxg_: 软件不会在那个目录里找share的，我试过。。。只是简单的把编译好的目录放到那里
<zhuifeng> alvin_rxg_: PATH和libdir都可以用环境变量指定，问题是share目录
<alvin_rxg_> zhuifeng: 那就奇怪了……我也编译过，没问题的
<alvin_rxg_> share 目录也会跟在 --prefix 后面的。。。 $prefix/share 酱紫…… 我觉得……猜的
<zhuifeng> alvin_rxg_: 二进制文件和库当然没问题。。。share里面的东西，软件找不到。。。
<Pudge>        ] [ Pudge     ] [ urlgrabber   ]
<Pudge> 15:21 [ faonecze    ] [ knownbad   ] [ Mokou       ] [ qsun      ] [ vipzrx       ]
<Pudge> 15:21 -!- Irssi: #ubuntu-cn: Total of 79 nicks [2 ops, 0 halfops, 0 voices, 77 normal]
<Pudge> 15:21 -!- Home page for #Ubuntu-CN: http://www.ubuntu.org.cn
<Pudge> 15:21 -!- Channel #ubuntu-cn created Sun Nov 26 07:42:54 2006
<^k^> Pudge ⇪ t: 世界最受欢迎的免费操作系统 | Ubuntu
<Pudge> 15:21 -!- Irssi: Join to #ubuntu-cn was synced in 8 secs
<Pudge> 15:21 -!- oneju [~oneju@58.253.164.93] has joined #ubuntu-cn
<^k^> Pudge:. .., 别刷屏, 请勿Flood，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<Pudge> 。。。按错了键而已。。
<Pudge> imtxc: imagebin.org/263383
<zhuifeng> alvin_rxg_: /usr/share目录有没有什么说法，可以另行指定或者增加个目录么。。。
<alvin_rxg_> zhuifeng: configure 里边应该有说怎么指定 sharedir 吧？……我手头没可以测试的
<zhuifeng> alvin_rxg_: 谢了。。。。我是想在arch源里偷几个包用用，要是再编译的话。。。。
<alvin_rxg_> zhuifeng: archlinux 下面自定义编译是肯定的……总会有些软件没达到自己的需求
<Pudge> imtxc: imagebin.org/263383
<zhuifeng> alvin_rxg_: 。。。。我不想把arch的包和gentoo的包混在一起用。。。两个发行版的目录结构有点不一样
<alvin_rxg_> zhuifeng: gentoo 有自己的 bin repo 吧？
<zhuifeng> alvin_rxg_: repo?
<alvin_rxg_> repository
<zhuifeng> alvin_rxg_: 真不知道。。。
<zhuifeng> alvin_rxg_: 只有个别包有编译好的。。比如firefox-bin
<alvin_rxg_> 哦。。
<zhuifeng> alvin_rxg_: 如果有人做bin repo，我求之不得
<zhuifeng> 弄个二进制overlay。。。
<zhuifeng> alvin_rxg_: 谢了，configure的参数的确有sharestatedir。。。
<alvin_rxg_> zhuifeng: 这个……一个 prefix 不是都搞定了么？……毕竟几乎所有东西都是跟在 $prefix 后面的……
<zhuifeng> alvin_rxg_: 哦哦。。。
<alvin_rxg_> zhuifeng: 还是不对？按你刚说的，你试过 prefix 的，但似乎也有问题？
<zhuifeng> alvin_rxg_: 如果有环境变量什么的，可以在编译后指定share什么的，就更好了。。。
<zhuifeng> alvin_rxg_: 以前编译busybox什么的吧。。。。
<zhuifeng> 还是什么，忘了
<zhuifeng> alvin_rxg_: 应该没问题。。
<alvin_rxg_> ._.
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 新手装得想哭啊 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445207 找了块以前80G的硬盘，用刻录机刻了张ubuntu10.04的碟，装上去了，没问题，后来觉得还是跟着版本走，下了个13.04，刻好盘，光盘安装，选择好语言后，回车，屏幕闪烁了几下直接黑屏，显示器五信号输入....然后又下了个ubuntu
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 应该木问题
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 难道乃执行不了？
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 卧铺吧壕
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • Linux网络设置高级指南（未完待续） http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445210 本文面向的是被Linux复杂的有线无线网络架构弄得头昏脑胀；或者被网上半吊子的教程弄得晕头转向；或者厌倦了Network Manager之类图形界面无穷尽的BUG（很多抄袭的是Windows，画虎不成反类猫，在一
<^k^> 些概念上就存在错误）；或者想要了解一些技术细节的，像一样我渴望获得完全驾驭的能力 …
<Kyo> ANY ONE?
<Kyo> who channel
<Kyo> 有人在？
<Kyo> 没人在我就FUCK UＭＯＴＨＥＲ
<Kyo> shafou.com
<Kyo> QNMLGB
<alvin_rxg_> 啥表？
<^k^>  逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 恩啊，参数错误哇
<imtxc> gfrog_away: RTNETLINK answers: Invalid argument
<imtxc> gfrog_away: ip route replace defaule via 192.168.4.1 dev eth1 nexthop via 192.168.200.1  ? 这样么
<iMadper> zhuifeng: 来ping我
<iMadper> zhuifeng: 坐等断网.
<imtxc> iMadper: 你丫的
<iMadper> imtxc: 要不我买butterfly吧
<imtxc> iMadper: 20M 的网
<iMadper> imtxc: 怎么了?
<iMadper> imtxc: 20M怎么了?
<imtxc> iMadper: zhuifeng 只黑5M-
<iMadper> imtxc: ... .好吧
<iMadper> imtxc: butterfly怎么样?
<imtxc> iMadper: 不差钱就买吧
<iMadper> imtxc: 不贵呀
<imtxc> iMadper: 3k+
<iMadper> imtxc: 是呀, 都3k+吧
<imtxc> iMadper: 会 ip router 不
<imtxc> route
<iMadper> imtxc: 不会, 问之前的那三个人
<imtxc> iMadper: 好吧
<imtxc> iMadper: 明天等他们到齐了问
<imtxc> iMadper: htc 的机器样子都不错
<iMadper> imtxc: butterfly尤其好看
<imtxc> iMadper: .
<iMadper> imtxc: 5.0, 看kindle也好
<imtxc> iMadper: 不许炫耀kindle
<iMadper> imtxc: 老子没kindle! 你丫有kindle!
<iMadper> imtxc: 440ppi, 真nb
<imtxc> iMadper: 我买不起书啊
<namoamitabuddha> 有 debian maintainer 么?
<iMadper> imtxc: 可以看pdf呀
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 住一晚明天回了
<iMadper> namoamitabuddha: 去debian-developer
 * iMadper 运存这个名字怎么这么流行了?!
<namoamitabuddha> iMadper: 要找国内的. ftp.cn.debian.org 貌似没同步
<iMadper> namoamitabuddha: 这个, 不归maintainer管吧?
<iMadper> namoamitabuddha: maintainer不是主要管理包吗?
<namoamitabuddha> iMadper: 我搞错了
<iMadper> namoamitabuddha: O_o
<iMadper> (✪㉨✪)
<imtxc> freeflying: 求帮忙解决 ip route 的问题
 * imtxc 拿啥画个拓扑顺手呢。。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: dia就够了
<imtxc> iMadper: 快下单
<iMadper> imtxc: 你出钱?
<imtxc> iMadper: ....
<imtxc> iMadper: 屎开
<imtxc> 这两天神怎么没来
<^k^> 新 Debian发行版 • 我的gnome3桌面在testing debian版本更新后就不能用了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445211 我的gnome3桌面在testing debian版本更新后就不能用了。 总感觉gnome桌面还是不够稳定。请问有人遇到过类系的情况吗？大家都是如何应急的。 新手求教 统计信息: 发表于 由 xu84403451 — 2013-07-04 22:17
<imtxc> .
<jiero> imtxc:  不能光身子外出
<imtxc> 。。。
<jiero> imtxc: 发现 纯牛奶有卖 6.35元/L，确实比国产的还便宜
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 还真不行。我擦，man晃点我
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 啧啧，晚上去开发区找妹纸吧。
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 那就先ip route del 再ip route add 吧
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 对吧…… 其实对我的需求来说，是不是应该写成这样 http://paste.ubuntu.com/5843669/ 因为有可能有 200.1 网关可以通但是 200.1  网管本身wan配置有错误的情况
<jiero> gfrog_away: 。。。
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 我也是建议 freeflying 去开发区走走啊
<jiero> imtxc: 那是2个已婚男人的对话，你插啥。
 * jiero 为什么这样对待 imtxc 呐。。。
<feiyin> ....
<jiero> feiyin？
<feiyin> ..
<jiero> 竟然是 purple
<jiero> 怪名字
<feiyin> 啥
<feiyin> 没人聊么 ？
<jiero> how to draw a rabbit
<jiero> how to draw a rabbit running down to trap
<jiero> feiyin: 聊啥？
<feiyin> 随便
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 你也知道开发区？
<jiero> feiyin:  jd在卖150元24L法国牛奶
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 哪里都有开发区啊
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 哦，那俩下一跳都要加nexthop
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 我学艺不精
<jiero> imtxc: 。
<feiyin> 牛奶怎么了 ？
<jiero> feiyin: 中国牛奶本地做都不如法国的便宜，怎么说呢
<imtxc> gfrog_away: ip route add 114.114.114.114/32 via 192.168.200.1 dev eth2 我这样加了之后，如果 200.1 网关恢复正常，我 ping -I eth2 114.114.114.114 能通么
<gfrog_away> imtxc: ping -I了是不管路由如何的哦。
<jiero> 运输成本到底是怎么解决的
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 不是啊
<jiero> 扯飞
<imtxc> 我 ip route replace default via 192.168.4.1 了之后， ping -I eth2 8.8.8.8 是不通的
<feiyin> 没关注过这个
<imtxc> 只有 ping -I eth2 192.168.200.1 通
<jiero> feiyin: 画图的妹子漂亮
<jiero> feiyin: 是真的么？
<feiyin> 没见过
 * jiero 走了
 * jiero 看书去了
<feiyin> 去吧
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 要是 -I 了能不管路由的话，问题就好解决了
<freeflying> imtxc: 啥问题啊
<gfrog_away> imtxc: Set source address to specified interface address. Argument may be numeric IP address or name of device.
<gfrog_away> imtxc: man ping -I
<freeflying> gfrog_away: I'm a family man, no 妹纸
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 源地址是接口地址了。
 * gfrog_away 擦，木环境做实验。
<gfrog_away> freeflying: imtxc 同学要实现链路探测功能。
<imtxc> freeflying: 等我组织一下语言描述
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 好高级啊
<imtxc> freeflying: 我的网关，现在用的双 wan 做负载均衡， 它分别有 eth1 对应 192.168.4.1 网关， eth2 对应 192.168.200.1 网关，我检测到通过200.1 网关无法上网之后，就把所有的流量都让通过 4.1 走，这时候，我怎么检测 200.1 网关是不是恢复正常了
<gfrog_away> imtxc: ping -I eth2 8.8.8.8的时候有回包么？
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 我觉得不是本地路由的关系
<imtxc> freeflying: gfrog_away 这台机器到 4.1 和 200.1 网关之间的链路一直没问题
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 在两个口上都没抓到回包
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 。。。。
<freeflying> imtxc:
<imtxc> 我要检测的是 4.1 和 200.1 网关到公网的连接
 * imtxc 家里也没环境实验，我去。。。
<freeflying> imtxc:好高级,我都没这样的环境试
<imtxc> freeflying: .... 有解决办法么？ 不知道我问题描述清楚了没，最近表达能力堪忧 cc iMadper
<imtxc> freeflying: 乃要不先去开发区，回来再帮忙解决
 * gfrog_away 想想有木有可能搞出这个环境。。
<freeflying> gfrog_away: vm
<freeflying> imtxc: 乃怎么也对大连这么熟呢
<imtxc> freeflying: 我有地图
<imtxc> freeflying: MeaCulpa 给我的
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 画拓扑麻烦死。直接上GNS3试，lol
<freeflying> gfrog_away: gns3是啥
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 模拟器
<imtxc> freeflying: GNS3 is an open source software that simulate complex networks while being as close as possible from the way real networks perform, all of this without having dedicated network hardware such as routers and switches.
<freeflying> imtxc: 我知道交换机做redandency时貌似自己可以
<imtxc> wc 一下下
<imtxc> topo 画的好丑啊，大概是这样的情况 http://imagebin.org/263393
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 好神奇，ping -I eth2 114.114.114.114 有发有收，但是linux收不到。。
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 在linux上加条路由看看
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 你加 ip route add 114.114.114.114/32 via 192.168.200.1 dev eth2 了么
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 这次加了，通了。
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 不加的话通不了吧
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 不加的话有回包，但是linux扔掉了。
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 我只试了不加的，没抓到包...
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 可能有源路由检查的问题，我看看能不能关掉。
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 辣就意思是可以这样用了 http://paste.ubuntu.com/5843842 ？
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 我这有环境了，当场试验喽
<imtxc> gfrog_away: ip route add default nexthop via 192.168.4.1 dev eth1 nexthop via 192.168.200.1 dev eth2 那一行应该是这样吧
<gfrog_away> imtxc: .
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 我改过来了。
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 之前 ip route del default 么
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 膜拜啊，表示不会用软件搭这样的环境
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 必然不能用默认路由做试验
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 刚才掉线了好像
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 我是不是漏掉什么消息了
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 乃的环境还在么 帮忙看看 http://paste.ubuntu.com/5843908/ 你的脚本改成这样靠谱不
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  23:46 
<gfrog_away> imtxc: https://gist.github.com/zhouqt/5926455 目测工作正常了。
<^k^> gfrog_away ⇪ ti: link_detect.sh
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 那条/32的路由不能删，要一直存在
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 为嘛不能删呢
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 你得考虑只有4.1的路由的情况
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 这个时候200.1那条路就永远ping不通了。
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 不删除的话，如果是 4.1 网关坏了，总不能另外找一个 ip 来加进去。。。
<sdfsdf> ~hi
<sdfsdf> ~hi sdf
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 啥？
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 我说了这只是一半儿探测啊。
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 另外一半探测没有。
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 恩啊，删了不就是为了做另一半儿的么
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 那ping之前就得加回来，不能在if里面加吧。
<imtxc> 删了，然后加 ip route add 114.114.114.114/32 via 192.168.4.1 dev tap1
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 反正我在if里加了依旧不通。
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 好吧，明天我有环境了再调一下
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 谢谢基青蛙
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 还在家也这么晚睡？
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 搞个gns3，很简单的，而且整个网络都归你控制，随便shutdown哪里都行。
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 明天准备换python重写这玩意。shell目前写不明白了。
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 话说，麻烦截图给我看看乃们专家级别的人物弄的拓扑，我弄出来怎么摆怎么丑。。。
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 用 java 写吧。。。
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 。。。
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 你看完会说F**k的。
<imtxc> ..会写 200+ 行么
<gfrog_away> imtxc: java？ 我又不是 iMadper
<imtxc> 我把玩一下 gns3 先
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 哪天有时间了分享一下你的gns3 的 ios 文件
<imtxc> 电驴里面一堆。。。 好多都没资源了
<cifer> debian7 ia64 不能用u盘装阿。。。
<imtxc> cifer: 哪里出错了
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 我看下。有个连接。
<gfrog_away> imtxc: http://www.mmnt.net/db/0/0/213.141.145.240/pub/Soft/Cisco/IOS/
<^k^> gfrog_away ... ⇪ Index of ftp://213.141.145.240/pub/Soft/Cisco/IOS/
<cifer> imtxc, 我把镜像 cp 到 /dev/sdb
<gfrog_away> imtxc: http://imagebin.org/263401 你看了就有自信了。
<cifer> 然后从U盘启动，结果说没找到系统
<imtxc> gfrog_away: ....... 赞
<gfrog_away> imtxc: C1是Linux那端，114在R3上
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 学习了
<imtxc> cifer: 应该把镜像 dd 到 u 盘上吧
 * gfrog_away 碎觉
<cifer> imtxc, 以前安装 i386 版的时候是 cp 的，官方的文档也是cp
<cifer> imtxc, dd 是块复制？
<imtxc> cifer: Copy a file, converting and formatting according to the operands.
<imtxc> cifer: i385 跟a64 安装的时候没有区别的吧
<cifer> 看debian的安装文档里，ia64没有用U盘安装这一说
<cifer> imtxc, 看debian的安装文档里，ia64没有用U盘安装这一说
<imtxc> cifer: http://sourceforge.net/projects/win32diskimager/
<^k^> imtxc ⇪ ti: Win32 Disk Imager | Free Development software downloads at SourceForge.net
<imtxc> cifer: 用这个软件，把 iso 镜像写进U盘里面
<imtxc> cifer: 记得备份你u盘的数据
<imtxc> cifer: 这是一个 win 下的软件
<Meowoo> knownbad, 不是睡了么？
<imtxc> Meowoo: knownbad ofan 夜里了你们该出来3p了吧
 * Meowoo 坐等 knownbad 拉夜尿回复
<Meowoo> 额
<cifer> imtxc, 我可以在linux下把U盘格式成iso9660
<Meowoo> imtxc, 他睡觉去了
 * imtxc 撒尿睡觉
<cifer> 然后刻录进去吧？
<Meowoo> cifer, 有工具可以将 u 盘按cd刻录的
<Meowoo> cifer, 我的 ubuntu 就是这么装的，但别问我怎么做，这些事我都是做完就忘
<Meowoo> 在网络搜，有专门的，貌似 ubuntu 官方本身就有一个。
<Meowoo> 额，你说的是 linux 下额， 我没看清楚，我是在windows下干的这事，算我没说
<cifer> Meowoo, 我正在这么做，应该可以成功了
<Meowoo> 额，祝你成功
<Guest22121> ls
<Guest22121> 乱码？
<maomao> 大家好啊
<^k^> maomao:点点点.  01:24 
<maomao> 啊 ?
<Qiqina> 怎么还这么多人在线？是夜猫子们还是加班？
<knownbad> 僵尸
<^k^>  05:01
<iMadper> gfrog_away: 我也不用java!
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • ultraiso刻录镜像后无法启动？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445222 我在xp下面，下载了ubuntu iso镜像文件,用ultraiso以数据文件方式刻录镜像后，无法开机自启动进行安装。 请问，如何解决这个问题？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 罗非鱼 — 2013-07-05 6:48
<dispensable> 困
<dispensable> 。。。
<hoxily> ^k^: hi
<^k^> hoxily:点点点.  07:37 
<^k^>  逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
#ubuntu-cn 2013-07-05
<^k^>  逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^>  逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 暂时无新帖 讲个笑话吧 经典笑话：私奔   一位女孩跟一位男孩私奔了......  搭着出租车到了车站......  要付钱时......  司机回头跟他们说:  不用了!那位女孩的父亲已经把车钱付清了...... 
<jiero> roylez:  还是在家？
<roylez> jiero: 18渣
<imtxc> roylez: 渣席
<imtxc> ` joke
<jiero> roylez: 我不喜欢这个环境实际上。。。
 * jiero 刚买了 2500张a4纸
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu 11.10 不能安装软件！！求助 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445224 系统是ubuntu 64 的，一直用没有什么问题，最近出现不能安装软件的错误，安装任何软件都会出错。错误信息如下： dpkg: error: parsing file '/var/lib/dpkg/available' near line 0: 字段名 c6, 后必须紧跟冒号 E: Sub-process /usr/
<^k^> bin/dpkg returned an error code (2) 大神出现吧，帮忙解决下！不胜感激 统计信息: 发表于 由 lo
<liemehoc> 键盘事件总是延迟10多秒   是什么毛病
<liemehoc> 过一段时间抽风一阵
<jiero> liemehoc: 换键盘看看？
<jiero> liemehoc: 键盘总有几个备用的吧。
<jiero> 。netsplit
<liemehoc> jiero: 笔记本   不像是键盘问题
<liemehoc> jiero: 怀疑是X的问题
<jiero> liemehoc:  最近有什么变化？
<liemehoc> jiero: 但是又找不到毛病    一会儿好一会儿坏
<jiero> liemehoc: 以前好的，突然变了，我只能想到有变化
<liemehoc> jiero: 键盘假死    过十多秒   之前输入的一股脑儿出来
<jiero> liemehoc: 输入法。
<liemehoc> jiero: 是的   我都打算换debian了
<liemehoc> 输入法是ibus-libpinyin
<jiero> liemehoc: ibus 在高压下经常那样，或者你自组词太多了。词库搞复杂了
<liemehoc> jiero: 没开输入法的时候也这样   所以怀疑是X
<liemehoc> 现在主要还是有点留念abs和aur   否则早铁了心换debian了
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 硬盘安装失败 。ubuntu可远观不可近玩！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445225 官网下载iso ，ultroiso 刻录。每次安装均是这界面，其他电脑也如此。请问高手，这是为什么？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 白沙飞鸟 — 2013-07-05 9:38
<hexia> 刻录是刻在U盘还是硬盘？
<iMadper> imtxc: ping
<iMadper> imtxc: 下午送到 .
<jiero> iMadper: 哦。你送给imtxc东西啦
<iMadper> jiero: 怎么可能... 我给自己买的手机...
<jiero> iMadper: 为啥不能啊。
<iMadper> jiero: 我一毛不拔, 怎么可能送他...
<imtxc> zhuifeng_: 你还攻击我呢么
<jiero> iMadper: 一毛不拔？
<leemeng0x61> 无毛可拔
 * iMadper 别tmd拿openshift攻击别人, 鄙公司的产品, 不是用来被封的...
<imtxc> iMadper: 我的披风怎么没了
<iMadper> imtxc: 谁知道.
<imtxc> iMadper: 你是op
<imtxc> iMadper: 你要负责啊
<leemeng0x61> 披风?
<iMadper> imtxc: 我是op吗? 早就被缴械了!
<liemehoc> 有没有同志在炒比特币的
<liemehoc> 通过技术分析对价格预测有可能吗
<iMadper> liemehoc: 这里同志很多.
<liemehoc> iMadper: 。。。。
<iMadper> liemehoc: 比如, imtxc
<alpha080> = =
<iMadper> imtxc: 最重买了黄油飞
<zhuifeng_> imtxc: 你的ip是某通信公司。。。。
<imtxc> iMadper: kick 我一下
<iMadper> imtxc: 我没op了
<iMadper> imtxc: 你丫听不懂?
<imtxc> ...............
<iMadper> imtxc: 黄油飞5.0的屏幕, 四儿子4.3的屏幕
<iMadper> imtxc: 4.3有点儿小
<imtxc> 擦，隐身衣呢
<imtxc> iMadper: 恩，按照现在的潮流，4.3 小了
<iMadper> channelserv呢?
<iMadper> 死哪儿去了?
<iMadper> 谁给kick了?!
<imtxc> iMadper: 怪不得你没帽子了。。。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: nnnd
<iMadper> imtxc: 一定是有人乱改channel了
<zhuifeng_> 09:38 -!- Netsplit *.net <-> *.split quits: roylez, robbin_, Chobits, urlgrabber, pity, @ChanServ
<imtxc> op 就那么几个
<zhuifeng_> 见证奇迹的时刻。。。
<iMadper> zhuifeng_: 你攻击了chanserv的ip了?   cc imtxc
<zhuifeng_> iMadper: 你们无聊不。。。
<imtxc> iMadper: 擦，我发现所有频道里面都没了
<imtxc> iMadper: 目测 freenode 被攻击了
<zhuifeng_> 个个都拿公司ip骗我玩
<jiero> iMadper:  买手机了？
<imtxc> zhuifeng_: 。。。。 我的irc，不在我现在的机器上面跑
<zhuifeng_> 有没有发现我昵称变了。。。。
 * jiero 有2年没换手机了
<alpha080> 准备买asha 501
 * jiero 的手机4年之久了
<zhuifeng_> imtxc: 借台给我玩玩。。。。
<jiero> alpha080:  等 firefox os 的小玩意儿？
<alpha080> 5 年，秒杀你们
<imtxc> zhuifeng_: vps 啊
<zhuifeng_> imtxc: 弄个账号给我玩mud。。。。
<alpha080> 不是 , nokia 的玩意儿
<jiero> alpha080: 什么意思？我听音乐的手机6年了哈。
<alpha080> 据说会是待机之王
<zhuifeng_> 我只连接pkuxkx.net的80端口。。。。
<alvin_rxg> Title: MUD 北大侠客行 稳定开放十余年的免费MUD游戏！ (@ pkuxkx.net)
<jiero> alpha080: 待机有意思？
<zhuifeng_> 我只连接pkuxkx.net的8080端口。。。。
<imtxc> iMadper: 擦，大家都没披风了，怎么你公司的nat还在
<alpha080> 因为手机玩腻歪了。。
<zhuifeng_> 擦，暴露了。。。。。
<jiero> alpha080: 网没上够吧。就firefoxos好了
<iMadper> jie
<alpha080> jiero: 准备只用来打电话跟发短信了
<iMadper> jiero: 买了.
<iMadper> imtxc: 因为我用的是万兆光纤.
<alpha080> jiero: 那个太丑了，而且不想玩firefoxos，
<alpha080> jiero: 又不当开发者
<iMadper> zhuifeng_: 我之前的ip, 在这里暴露了大约三年, 也没被攻击过
<zhuifeng_> iMadper: 。。。。
<iMadper> zhuifeng_: 你随便打开个网页, 那个网站就有你的ip
<imtxc> zhuifeng_: 你是不是搞了  freenode 的服务器
<alpha080> jiero: 虽然勉强懂点javascript之类的，但是没法混饭吃
<iMadper> zhuifeng_: 你来告诉我, 怎么隐藏ip?
<zhuifeng_> imtxc: 这种语气是嘲讽么。。。。
<jiero> alpha080: 根据浏览器开发商Mozilla近日表示，采用Firefox OS操作系统的平板电脑即将问世，不过暂未公布具体时间。
<zhuifeng_> iMadper: 代理。。。
<alpha080> iMadper: 用套啊，笨蛋
<jiero> 这才是疯了
<imtxc> iMadper: 在那边说中文现在没人踢吧
<alpha080> jiero: 全部web端应用啊。。太残了吧
<imtxc> zhuifeng_: ....
<zhuifeng_> iMadper: 我知道啊，你连接别人，别人当然知道你ip。。。
<iMadper> imt
<iMadper> imtxc: 别扯淡了, 你试试去
<imtxc> iMadper: 你妹丢人丢到国外了。。。
<jiero> alpha080: web不是端啊，可以做本地的
<iMadper> imtxc: ä½ ?
<imtxc> iMadper: 我要去那边申请他们 ban 了你
<jiero> alpha080:  webrtc存在了，传统的电话真的必要么，传统电信就直接变网络ISP吧。
<imtxc> 他们肯定会同情我的
<alpha080> jiero: 现在还是不如原生应用啊
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 访问WINDOWS共享文件夹的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445230 有个小局域网（其实也就是家里的台式机与笔记本而已），想通过LINUX去访问WINDOWS的共享。 在网络搜索了下，建议用SMB，于是安装了smb4k，运行后，倒是能搜索到目标计算机，也能看到共享文件夹，就是不能挂载。
<^k^> 开始以为是中文共享名的问题，结果不是，帐号密码都OK，一直失败。但反过来，在LINUX中共 …
<jiero> alpha080:对mozilla来说 原生的不就是html5么
<alpha080> jiero: 看流出视频就会发现firefoxos还是卡
<zhuifeng_> 网络电话没传统电话稳定吧。。。。
<alpha080> jiero: 俺只想打电话用- -而且不习惯t9键盘了现在。。
<zhuifeng_> 起码我家的电话没瘫痪过。。。。
<alpha080> 被触摸屏惯坏了
<alpha080> 看书有kindle, 玩游戏有 ipad, 打电话呢。。
<alpha080> 还是回到nokia吧- -
<zhuifeng_> 谁玩过mud，。pkuxkx.net没有加密，意味着只要有人拦截到数据包就能看到密码。。。这种事情。。。
<alvin_rxg> Title: MUD 北大侠客行 稳定开放十余年的免费MUD游戏！ (@ pkuxkx.net)
<void1> 一早上那么多人呢...
<huntxu> jiero: 趕腳，你又說了病句
<jiero> 呃。 huntxu
<huntxu> jiero: 網絡ISP lol
<iMadper> huntxu: 我没op了... ToT
<huntxu> iMadper: 讓你胡鬧
<huntxu> iMadper: 被剝奪了吧
<iMadper> huntxu: 我怎么胡闹了?
<imtxc> huntxu: 今天大家都没op
<iMadper> huntxu: 每次都是你要, 我给你, 然后你乱来
 * imtxc 终于不怕权贵阶级了
<huntxu> iMadper: 我什麽時候亂來過。。。
 * iMadper 以后再有op, 一定不给 糊涂徐叔了...
<iMadper> huntxu: 你t我
<alpha080> kkkkkkkkk
<alpha080> test
<^k^> alpha080:点点点.  10:23 
 * imtxc 打倒 iMadper freeflying alvin_rxg
<jiero> huntxu: 我需要解释么——意思是互联的ISP
<huntxu> iMadper: 踢你怎麽算亂來
<imtxc> 打倒！！
<alpha080> 就剩kk了
<iMadper> huntxu: ToT
<alpha080> 娃哈哈
<alpha080> 狂欢吧
<iMadper> ^k^: 来, op imadper
 * jiero 抱抱 huntxu  iMadper  imtxc  alpha080
<huntxu> jiero: 我直譯了一下而已
<jiero> 也就 alpha080 有女儿可以抱抱
<imtxc> jiero: 来跟我反下山去
<alpha080> 哼哼
<huntxu> jiero: 互聯ISP就不病了
<zhuifeng_> 还有个op，那个机器人
<^k^> iMadper, 运算imadper哪里？  10:24 
<alpha080> 你们这群家伙，不赶紧去滚床单，还有空调戏机器人。。
<jiero> huntxu: 嗯
<jiero> alpha080: 调戏你孩子。。。
<jiero> alpha080: 3岁的好玩
<leemeng0x61> ^k^, hello
<alpha080> 不好玩，我现在睡眠严重不足啊。。
<leemeng0x61> ^k^, 你是小屁孩
<^k^> leemeng0x61:点点点.  10:26 
<^k^> leemeng0x61, 你以为我是小屁孩。  10:26 
<jiero> alpha080: 你太惯孩子了
<leemeng0x61> ^k^, 是的,我认为你就是小屁孩
<alpha080> 半夜要起夜啊，不然要睡在汪洋大海里的
<^k^> leemeng0x61, 这一切都很好..  10:27 
<alpha080> 你小时候家人不给把尿？
<jiero> alpha080: 所以说你惯着她，丢其他房间去
<jiero> alpha080: 我小时候就一个房间
<alpha080> 睡觉会掉到床下。。
<leemeng0x61> alpha080, 不晓得现在有尿垫么?
<alpha080> jiero: 我三岁就一个房间了。。
<ofan> leemeng0x61: 你也有孩子了？
<alpha080> leemeng0x61: 大夏天的，用尿垫太热了，而且容易红屁屁
<alpha080> 回来了。。
<ofan> alpha080: 你也有孩子了？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • U盘救急！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445232 昨天安装Ubuntu 12.04，64位的，UltraISO不能写U盘（貌似也不能刻录光驱了，不知道是否我版本低，没细究），就百度后，使用Win32DiskImager这个工具写的。 现在的问题是： Quote: 1、U盘放到Ubuntu下能识别，能看到里面的内容。 2、在WINDO
<^k^> WS XP（只有这个32版本的了）中，看不了内容。 3、在WINDOWS下
 * alpha080 早有了，你们这些卢瑟～
<jiero> alpha080: 我看着好多孩子长大了，觉得小孩很烦。
<fanzeyi> ..
<ofan> alpha080: 儿子还是女儿
<fanzeyi> 奇怪，可以看到我么- -
<alpha080> jiero: 恩哈，我觉得我女儿一岁之前最可爱
<jiero> alpha080: 。。。
<alpha080> ofan: 招商银行
<ofan> alpha080: 多大了
<alpha080> jiero: 自从会走路之后就成恶魔了
<jiero> alpha080: 我希望孩子想猫一样，能自己决定很多很多有意思的事情做，结果都是一团糟
<alpha080> ofan: 3
<leemeng0x61> ofan, 是的, alpha080 这个简单,只要在上面再放一个小孩的凉席就好了
<ofan> 额
<jiero> alpha080: 你小孩几岁说话的？
<alpha080> leemeng0x61: 正解
<ofan> 奶爸们
<alpha080> jiero: 一岁之前吧，不记得是几个月了
<jiero> ofan: 要我照顾你么，小孩孩
<fanzeyi> 有人能看到我说话么- -
<alpha080> jiero: 可能是9个月
<ofan> fanzeyi: 看不到
<jiero> alpha080: 厉害，我这个小妹2岁半了不会说话。
<alpha080> jiero: 反正是先叫爸爸的，我老婆不高兴半天
<fanzeyi> ofan: 奇怪了.. 在其他频道说话提示 Cannot send to channal
<alpha080> jiero: 没事儿啊，不知道爱因斯坦三岁才会讲话么
<jiero> alpha080: 。
<fanzeyi> ofan: /msg NickServ 提示我找不到这个用户.. 莫名其妙的..
<leemeng0x61> jiero, 正常,有些小孩语言能力要发展的慢点
<jiero> alpha080: 那是爱因斯坦思考太多了。。。
 * leemeng0x61 哈哈
<alpha080> jiero: 不用担心的，像我闺女会走路是一岁半的时候，比周围小孩都慢
<alpha080> jiero: 那时候我老婆一直发愁，就我没心没肺的不理会这个
<chengshiding> 为什么发愁？
<alpha080> 藏arduino去了，不然被闺女一会儿看到就完了。。。
<jiero> alpha080: 。。。
<imtxc> 妹子的，昨天才要的隐身衣
<imtxc> 今天就丢了
<jiero> 。。。。
<imtxc> ChanServ: ..
<jiero> 谁告诉我如何把浏览器里微软雅黑字体替换掉。。。
<jiero> 有时用，但是，绝对不会用来阅读。。。。
<jiero> 雅黑这么难看的字体都能流行。。。
<leemeng0x61> arduino?
<jiero> 又不是UTD书写习惯。。。
<leemeng0x61> 现在还有人整这个
<iMadper> ☃
<jiero> 找到了 http://superuser.com/questions/105599/firefox-substitute-a-font-with-another-in-any-page
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ Firefox: substitute a font with another in any page - Super User
<jiero> iMadper: 雪人？
<iMadper> jie
<iMadper> jiero: 看不出来.
<jiero> iMadper: 你用字体不同
<iMadper> jiero: 仔细看, 是雪人
<ofan> \q: 你用的newsblur?
<jiero> iMadper: ☄
<jiero> ☕
<iMadper> jiero: 羽毛球?
<jiero> iMadper: 雪人之后的字符，是彗星。。
<jiero> iMadper: 不同字体不同样子啊
<jiero> iMadper:  如果你用gnome桌面，character map很好玩的
<jiero> ⚉
<iMadper> jiero: 不用...
<jiero> ⛩
<jiero> ✒
<jiero> iMadper: 有时候直接搜吧。
<iMadper> jiero: 恩, 不过, 对这个需求不大.
<jiero> iMadper: 你买了啥手机
<iMadper> jiero: 火腿肠 黄油飞
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 新人 问几个双系统问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445234 首先，我的电脑是XP系统 准备再装一个Ubuntu 13.04 本人没有任何linux经验 只是单纯的想换下感觉 我看了很多U盘装系统的资料 其中有一点疑惑 ; 是不是要把XP的一个盘弄丢失 然后在装ubuntu的时候找回？还是怎么弄？ 还有，
<jiero> iMadper: 。。。
<jiero> iMadper: 我单纯的要知道，我根本不知道手机的
<imtxc> 1
<imtxc> 1
<imtxc> 1
<imtxc> 1
<imtxc> 1
<^k^> imtxc:. .., 别刷屏, 请勿Flood，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<^k^> imtxc: .. .. ..
<^k^> imtxc: .. .. ..
<imtxc> ^k^: 你疯了？
<^k^> imtxc: .. .. ..
<^k^> ..休息一下.. 我的源码: http://git.oschina.net/sevkme/kk-irc-bot
<^k^> ..休息一下.. 我的源码: http://git.oschina.net/sevkme/kk-irc-bot
<jiero> windows上难道就没有比雅黑好看的字体么。。。
<jiero> 微软怎么不买os x 买的字！
<iMadper> jiero: htc butterfly
<jiero> iMadper: 哦。蝴蝶。。。
<iMadper> jiero: butter fly
<iMadper> jiero: 黄油飞
<jiero> iMadper: 。。。
<October21> 苍蝇
<sjd_zeus> jiero os x的字体不能提取吗
<jiero> iMadper: 你很有钱
<jiero> iMadper: 。。。
<iMadper> jiero: 屁, 我穷死了... 到现在还没个正经工作呢.
<iMadper> jiero: 现在指着 pity 给我介绍工作呢
<jiero> iMadper: 。
<jiero> iMadper: 你说的我信么
<iMadper> jiero: 必须信
<jiero> iMadper: 我也没工作
<iMadper> jiero: 我有实习
<jiero> 不比更穷
<jiero> iMadper: 你的不穷是什么呐。。
<jiero> iMadper: 周入4000？
<iMadper> jiero: 月入1w就能接受了...
<sjd_zeus> 谁有os x上的字体呢
<iMadper> 转: zz刚一个手贱，查了下到底摩羯是什么动物，结果发现：摩羯就是割了睾丸的公羊。。。。。摩羯座的朋友，我为你们感到蛋疼。。
<jiero> iMadper: 哦
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 【求助与探讨】VirtualBox虚拟机机虚拟网络问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445235 我是做Windows下应用开发的（主要是.net应用相关，包括项目管理-TFS、SQL开发、SL开发、WPF开发、ASP.NET开发、WINFORM开发等）。 家里的电脑配置可能不高，想调整下，大虾可以给个调整建议： Code: CP
<^k^> U：i3 3220 主板：华硕P7 内存：Kingston骇客神条4Gx2 硬盘：1TB Sata 3 + 500G Sata 2（这个是原来电 …
<hoxily1> hi all
<^k^> hoxily1:点点点.  11:17 
<yunfan> iMadper: 你不是在虹猫么
<iMadper> yunfan: 虹猫蓝兔七侠传!
<yunfan> iMadper: 呵呵 哥是白羊的 星座里就羊是两只 可惜后面那只被阉割了
<iMadper> imtxc: 你看, yunfan 的披风也在.
<iMadper> yunfan: 蛤蛤~ 这个, 还好我是水瓶的, 一个破瓶子, 没啥值得吐嘈的地方.
<rollbox> cool
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 昨儿路过东软,发现他们的campus超牛逼啊
<webman_> @iMadper ..
<iMadper> webman_: ?
<webman_> @iMadper  扣扣 849344123 chinacache
<rollbox> 东软是哪里?
 * jiero 是双子座的，被成为两面派，立刻失去兴趣。
<iMadper> webman_: 你是pity?
 * jiero 很少见到双子座的。。。
<webman_> @iMadper 我是他朋友
<iMadper> webman_: 稍等
<yunfan> iMadper: 猫 水瓶也有别的说法
<iMadper> webman_: 我发送邀请了.
<webman_> @iMadper 哪里?
<iMadper> webman_: qq
<iMadper> webman_: 或者, 你方便在irc私聊吗?
<webman_> @iMadper 可以, 只是我不会, 刚接触这玩意 O(∩_∩)O~
<iMadper> webman_: 在你的当前页面上, 应该开多了一个小标签, 是我跟你私聊的~?
<imtxc> iMadper: 没啊
<yunfan> iMadper: 你可不像水瓶啊
<iMadper> yunfan: 我是不是掉了?
<jiero> yunfan: 水瓶很滑头？
<jiero> iMadper: 不是啊
<iMadper> /time
<iMadper> *** The time at pratchett.freenode.net is Thursday July 4 2013 -- 20:33:19
<iMadper>     -07:00   没有呀
 * jiero 抱抱 iMadper
<iMadper> jiero: 抱抱
<freeflying> iMadper: 公然搞基?
<jiero> freeflying: 抱抱都算？
 * iMadper 亲亲 freeflying 
<jiero> freeflying。。。
<iMadper> freeflying: 这才叫公然搞基
 * freeflying feels disgusting
<yunfan> iMadper: http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/243550.htm
<^k^> yunfan ... ⇪ 美运营商推宽带：与谷歌光纤一样快价格仅一半_通信运营商_cnBeta.COM
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 我前东家
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 园区确实很赞
<gfrog_away> iMadper: 莫傲娇哦，java大拿
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 我们办公室要是在那边就赞了
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 跳槽过去
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 工资减三分之二
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 乃还去不？
<iMadper> gfrog_away: O_o 你不知道, 我已经用jruby替代java了
<gfrog_away> iMadper: 那也是java
<iMadper> gfrog_away: 是ruby
<gfrog_away> iMadper: java泛指语言和jvm
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 再给我房子我就去啊
<gfrog_away> iMadper: 跑不了你的
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 大连房子20k起
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 比帝都郊区还贵啊
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 估计得去旅顺住了
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 郊区？ 多郊算郊？ 旅顺也10k+
<imtxc> 公然讨论买第二套房 gfrog_away freeflying
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 那也比我现在好啊
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 旅游区就别想了。 去那些兔子不拉屎的大海风吹的地儿买高层估计才能有低于10k的
<jiero> gfrog_away: 。你也东北的
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 不是吧
<gfrog_away> jiero: .
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 大连的交通比帝都还堵啊
<jiero> gfrog_away: 我的 。或 . 是哦的意思，你的呐？
<jiero> 点头？
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 。
<gfrog_away> jiero: .
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 大连路太窄了
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 天朝再宽的路都不够宽啊
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 乃没发现大连路窄弯道多上下坡多嘛
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 有些红绿灯都在坡上
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 这个是理由吗
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 对坡起要求极高
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 比起大连，帝都路真的宽的不得了
<jiero> gfrog_away: 。。。有哪些城市和帝都比？
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 你看三藩市中心会比大连路宽? 坡会比大连小?
<^k^> 新 C/C++/Java • Codeblocks 编译c/c++ 出现permission denied http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445241 这个怎么解决啊 大神们啊 统计信息: 发表于 由 Manu_xu — 2013-07-05 11:49
<iMadper> 注册: 2009-06-12 20:20  帖子: 75    我这算是很能潜水吗?
<imtxc> iMadper: 你这也叫潜水。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 四年了呀...
 * jiero 在用2支铅笔，是小学买的，发现耐久很好，说明自己对力道的控制方式改变了
<jiero> 不在要求写字用力
<jiero> 划字而已
<imtxc> 发贴总数:  0
<imtxc> [所有帖子的 0.00% / 每天 0.00 篇帖子]
 * adam8157 饿
<iMadper> adam8157: 没op了我
<imtxc> iMadper: 有那个发行版又小安装又快速， 我在 virtualbox 里面装了测试网络用....
<iMadper> imtxc: puppy linux?
<jiero> imtxc: 提供vbox image的发行版
<imtxc> jiero: 比如？
<^k^> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/raring/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/mini.iso `人机合一说
<adam8157> iMadper: Chanserv傻了的原因吧
<^k^> 测试网络用这个 `人机合一说
<iMadper> adam8157: 恩.
<imtxc> ^k^: 现在就你有帽子啊
<^k^> imtxc, nickserv 坏了 `人机合一说
<imtxc> ^k^: 这是哪个版本的ubuntu？
<^k^> imtxc, 你不说了。  12:13 
<maivel> test
<^k^> maivel:点点点.  12:13 
<yunfan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/243550.htm
<imtxc> iMadper: 贵帽的发行版里面，有类似这种 mini 的 vbox image么，要有 ip route 之类命令的
<iMadper> imtxc: rhel
<ofan> arch把mysql替换成mariadb了，貌似没影响？
<adam8157> imtxc: 安装干啥 直接跑arch的livecd
<iMadper> huntxu: 求remote呀....
<alpha080> 在某个频道又看到用 rm -rf 的悲剧了，哈哈哈
<huntxu> iMadper: 同求
<huntxu> iMadper: blkid的-s LABEL返回大寫！
<adam8157> huntxu: 和你那个block设备有关
<huntxu> adam8157: 我錯了，那個是渣msdos floppy
<huntxu> adam8157: 拜gaoji蛋
<adam8157> huntxu: 乖
<huntxu> adam8157: floppy有非msdos的嘛？
<adam8157> huntxu: sgi啥的
<adam8157> huntxu: 远古标准
<huntxu> adam8157: 不常用那就是？
<adam8157> huntxu: floppy都是不常用吧...
<huntxu> adam8157: ...
<^k^> imtxc,这里 http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/netboot/ `人机合一说
<huntxu> adam8157: msdos那個文件系統的label是不是固定大寫？
<sjd_zeus> 用上rc7了
<sjd_zeus> 3.10不知道debian啥时候出
<adam8157> huntxu: 不是吧, 只是自己生成的ID是都大写
<adam8157> huntxu: 你这是在研究啥...
<huntxu> adam8157: 不是的，我用mkfs.msdos -n 'test'，之後用blkid -s LABEL 返回的是 TEST
<huntxu> adam8157: ä¿®bug
<huntxu> adam8157: 修一個遇到新的兩個
<adam8157> huntxu: 哦, 那可能是固定大写
<huntxu> adam8157: 淚光閃閃
 * huntxu 最近rp低
<huntxu> adam8157: 好幾家媒體今天都報了higuain
 * adam8157 在修usb的bug
<adam8157> huntxu: 他咋了? 看看去
<huntxu> adam8157: 看來很有希望
<ofan> lol
<huntxu> Guest81713: 2300w pounds
<Guest81713> huntxu: 2700万
<huntxu> Guest81713: 2700是歐元
<Guest81713> 我为是guest了
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • U盘安装时，选择no-uefi的U盘，进去只有光标，选UEFI的U盘，可以安装，但引导有问题，为什么？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445242 笔记本：N56VZ 支持UEFI安装，但是我在安装win7时，全盘格了硬盘，换成了MBR硬盘，然后在no-uefi方式下安装的win7, 所以现在安装ubuntu，也只能在no
<^k^> -uefi方式下安装，但是选择进去后只有一个光标，无法安装，怎么办？ （选择UEFI:U盘，就能进 …
<ofan> #archlinux 一堆guest
<Guest81713> huntxu: 教授也舍得花...
<imtxc> 终于正常了
<imtxc> archlinux iso 500M+ 太大了。。
<ofan> 不大
<imtxc> .
<imtxc> ofan: 乃用 gns3 不，用什么虚拟 linux pc？ cc gfrog_away
<ofan> 简单用过
<ofan> 要搞路由rom什么的，神烦
<imtxc> 路由的rom才20M 左右
<imtxc> 虚拟pc麻烦 vpcs 又没什么用只有ping
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  12:37 
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 测试结束 《求生之路2》Linux版正式发售 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445244 在经过短暂的beta测试后，Vavle现在已经确定《求生之路2》Linux版已经全部完工了，现在已经登陆Linux版的Steam。 《求生之路2》是Valve于2009年发行的一款求生类射击游戏大作，这款侧重于合作、夸张的角色
<^k^> 新 Arch发行版 • fcitx最近升级后不能在emacs内输中文 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445245 fcitx最近升级后(4.2.8)，在emacs(24.3)里面能打开输入框，可以在输入框内打字，但是字不能上屏。别的软件里，例如konsole, chrome, libreoffice里面fcitx可以正常使用。问下大家有什么办法？谢谢！ Code: ~$ fcitx-diagnose #
<^k^>  System Info: 1.  `uname -a`:         Linux cosmo-ipmu 3.9.9-1-ARCH #1
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 直接桥接到本地linux上啊
<gfrog_away> imtxc: linux用的不多。 另外这玩意可以用virtualbox或者qemu的虚拟机
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 帅胡须
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 测试结束 《求生之路2》Linux版正式发售 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445244 在经过短暂的beta测试后，Vavle现在已经确定《求生之路2》Linux版已经全部完工了，现在已经登陆Linux版的Steam。 《求生之路2》是Valve于2009年发行的一款求生类射击游戏大作，这款侧重于合作、夸张的角色以
<iIlL10Oo> http://www.oschina.net/news/42030/android-security-mode-hole
<^k^> iIlL10Oo ⇪ ti: Android 安全模式惊曝新漏洞 - 开源中国社区
<imtxc> arch 的 livecd 里面默认居然是 zsh
<AndChat-364656> ofan: California的邮编是多少？
<^k^> 新 Arch发行版 • fcitx最近升级后不能在emacs内输中文 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445245 fcitx最近升级后(4.2.8)，在emacs(24.3)里面能打开输入框，可以在输入框内打字，但是字不能上屏。别的软件里，例如konsole, chrome, libreoffice里面fcitx可以正常使用。问下大家有什么办法？谢谢！ 补充一下，虽然系统
<ofan> 谁设置过mongodb,怎么限制fork的worker数量？
<iMadper> ChanServ: 你丫来了?
<ofan> yunfan: 懂不？
<zhuifeng> zsh很爽啊，我在用。。。。。
<zhuifeng> 安卓的那个消息，我昨天就发了。。。oschina动作真慢。。。。。
<AndChat-364656> part
<Guest37979> 刚大家都掉线了？
<oOxXxOo> 掉就掉呗
<pity> oOxXxOo: .
<oOxXxOo> pity: 面壁去吧孩子
 * pity linode 的 vps 连不上了……
 * pity #WTF 好像被墙了
<Guest81713> pity: P姐工作太辛苦了, 需要休息
<jiero> 钱不多了
<roylez_> pity: 我的可以上
 * roylez_ (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez_ (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez_ (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez_ (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<^k^> roylez_:. .., 别刷屏, 请勿Flood，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<^k^> roylez_: .. .. ..
<palomino|working> ...
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 路由跟 cloud 连不上说 206 unable to create generic ethernet nio， 是需要 sudo gns3 么？
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 显然的
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 用tap吧，直接用ether可能会影响你上网
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 我先  sudo 连一下看看
<pity> adam8157: :)
<pity> roylez: 我们的 IP 疑似被封了，过几天再看看
<adam8157> roylez: 乐乐, 学习mutt配置又有新收获, 开心啊
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 渣
<adam8157> gfrog_away: ...
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 鄙视乱改名的
<adam8157> gfrog_away: net_split来的
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 鄙视乱改名的
<adam8157> ...
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 贵司也邪恶了
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 邪恶神马？
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 改用mir之后不维护compiz导致死掉的事情我司被吐槽了个遍
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 但是贵司改用systemd之后不维护pm-utils也导致死掉了...
<gfrog_away> adam8157: compiz不是早被抛弃了么
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 举例子而已
<gfrog_away> adam8157: pm-utils不维护了？
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 不是吧。。
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 被公司淘汰竟然==淘汰 sigh
<imtxc> adam8157: 嘛收获， 能把mutt 配置成垂直分割的界面么
 * gfrog_away 那RHEL7用啥
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 是的, 用systemd的s3 s4
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 命令行呢？
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 妈蛋，还不如直接echo到/sys里，折腾神马
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 我的patch都只能加到debian和ubuntu里, pm-utils不收了... 即使是个important的bug
<gfrog_away> adam8157: zeze
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 乃接过来维护吧
 * huntxu 表示使用systemd，pm-utils沒裝
<gfrog_away> adam8157: maintainer哦，听着就霸气
<niaoren> 大家好
<adam8157> gfrog_away: pm-utils里头都是一些quirks和workarounds, 麻烦得紧
<gfrog_away> adam8157: maintainer不管这些的，只管git am，lol
<^k^> niaoren:点点点.  14:03 
<niaoren> 神鸟来也
<adam8157> huntxu: 我大debian的systemd还停留在44-12, bug多多... sigh
<huntxu> gfrog_away: maintainer誰am
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 都是 git merge
<huntxu> gfrog_away: conflict就直接打回
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 哦，好吧，都一样。
<adam8157> huntxu: 拜maintainer
<niaoren> linux是阴谋,珍惜生命远离linux.
<huntxu> adam8157: 你才是maintainer，你全公司都是maintainer
<huntxu> 鳥人
<iIlL10Oo> linux让世界更美好
<huntxu> 又讓我想起某大學同學球衣上華麗麗地印上其山寨英文名字"DICK"
<adam8157> gfrog_away: huntxu 其实, 现在越来越感觉Fedora好了, 舒服先进的架构和技术. 虽然我还是会用debian
<huntxu> adam8157: 你受得了yum麽
<niaoren> linux让世界进入牢笼.
<adam8157> huntxu: 全名是 迪克.盖依?
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 擦，systemd搞得系统没法bootup的时候乃没碰到
<huntxu> adam8157: 還是我arch強大
<adam8157> huntxu: yum最近两三年进步不少
<adam8157> huntxu: arch太不管不顾了
<huntxu> adam8157: 對，以前啥都看不到的，現在能看到別人揚起的沙子了
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 我碰到的是不能关机... 于是fallback到sysv了
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 莫要鄙视我大yum，啧啧。drpm相当爽。
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 噗，那还神马先进的架构和技术
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 每天拜一次壕基铛
<adam8157> gfrog_away: debian的包袱太重了, fedora的激进程度正好
<adam8157> ...
 * adam8157 
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 啧啧，这还有人骂fedora总用些奇葩版本的库呢
 * adam8157 www.mutt.org打不开? 我还要报bug呢
<huntxu> adam8157: 帽帽主導的項目，統一的特色就是workaround多多
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 这还有人骂搞神马systemd搞得一团糟呢。
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 这倒是, 当年吃过亏
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 帽帽技术实力不济
<adam8157> http://www.mutt.org
<huntxu> gfrog_away: adam8157 解決問題不擇手段
<adam8157> ^k^: ^^
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 不过做工程还不错。
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ execution expired . IN gettitle
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 我覺得很技術實力關係不大啊，就是商業推得太離譜
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 这不就是工程师本色么。瞻前顾后那是学院派
<adam8157> huntxu: 只求solution不求beauty是我们共同的准则
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 沒時間讓你去完整良好解決問題
<gfrog_away> huntxu: Fedora没商业推动的。真的
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 問題他是做實驗用的啊...
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 有些版本完全是垫脚的，所以没啥时间压力
<adam8157> huntxu: 所以还是RHEL赛高
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 而且做不完就延期，也没人强催工期
 * huntxu 只有豬肉卷才是永恒的
<adam8157> huntxu: 赞加菲猫
<iIlL10Oo> 猪肉不如鱼肉牛肉
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 不是說單獨的系統嘛，用的各種軟件啥的
<niaoren> 誓死不吃猪肉!
<iIlL10Oo> 但猪肉口感好，味道好
 * adam8157 羊肉赛高
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 帽帽的？ 真心没deadline压力啊。
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 所以永遠都偏好arch/debian這類系統
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 那更慘，沒deadline還那麽多workaround
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 所以只能归结为技术实力不济
<niaoren> 不知说什么好了
 * huntxu 蛙蛙太想自黑，我攔不住。。。
 * huntxu sigh
 * gfrog_away lol
 * gfrog_away 洗洗手，继续批量改bug状态。
 * huntxu 睡一覺，等下班
<niaoren> 码农万岁!
<huntxu> 明天我生日 :D
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 说吧，哪儿吃。
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 樓下新開了家麻辣燙
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 明天计划丰沙线看风景。
 * huntxu 和黨是一個星座的，覺得很自豪
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 风沙线
<adam8157> huntxu: .....
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 出息。今儿中午物理所食堂麻辣烫一块五。
<niaoren> 人才
<iMadper> adam8157: 关机: sudo systemctl poweroff
<iIlL10Oo> sudo halt -p
<adam8157> iMadper: 低版本有bug的, 乖
<niaoren> 棱镜监控依旧运行良好.
<iMadper> adam8157: 用低版本? 活该...
<huntxu> iMadper: 渣，斷電保証關機
<iMadper> huntxu: 你请课?
<huntxu> iMadper: sync && 拔電源
<iIlL10Oo> niaoren: GFW早监控这些了
<iMadper> huntxu: 你妹妹的... 找个周末生日, 我怎么吃你那一顿?!
<niaoren> gfw已被入侵,形同虚设!
<iIlL10Oo> ..
<huntxu> iMadper: 本來就沒打算請你
<iMadper> huntxu: .... T_T
<huntxu> iMadper: 你都沒帽子了
<iMadper> huntxu: 啥?
<huntxu> 靠
 * huntxu 睡覺去
<adam8157> L O L
<iMadper> huntxu: 我刚才没听清...
<niaoren> gfw== 豆腐渣工程
<iMadper> huntxu: 你不是买鞋? http://fx.smzdm.com/detail/104429   这个比昨天的那个好看.
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ New Balance 新百伦 M630GL1 运动鞋_6PM优惠_发现频道_什么值得买
<iMadper> huntxu: nb的鞋, 好
<niaoren> 好外号外....
<huntxu> iMadper: 不會海淘。。。
<niaoren> mb的中文
<iMadper> huntxu: 找 adam8157 总, 帮你下单. 你等收货就行了
<huntxu> iMadper: 麻煩
<huntxu> iMadper: 我要大陸能直接買的
<iMadper> huntxu: 大陆也能买, 不过应该不是一百多了就
<huntxu> iMadper: 昨天渣公司的網速不好，害我買不到
 * adam8157 两双便些, 一双羽毛球鞋, 一双足球鞋但是用来hiking
<iIlL10Oo> niaoren: GFW 老贵了，就是用来监控你上网记录的
<adam8157> 便鞋
<huntxu> iMadper: http://www.smzdm.com/youhui/261009
<^k^> huntxu ... ⇪ 反季好价：Calvin Klein 男款羊毛外套 $65.6（约￥500）_Amazon优惠_日常穿着_什么值得买
<iMadper> huntxu: 这衣服太装13, 我不传
<huntxu> iMadper: 買下來放到過年送我爸 lol
<iMadper> huntxu: 给老人还行
<yunfan> vtel那个35美元一个月的光纤太吊了
<iMadper> huntxu: 我还以为你要穿...
<huntxu> iMadper: 我爸，比我帥。。。
<iMadper> huntxu: 太装成熟了
<yunfan> 我的linode 都要20刀一个月
<roylez> iMadper: hikikomori
<huntxu> iMadper: 不到50
<huntxu> iMadper: 我給他買的衣服，都是少年裝
<iMadper> huntxu: 好吧...
<iMadper> huntxu: 我一直惦记着美亚的哥伦比亚的full zip 抓绒呢...
 * iMadper 抓绒的英文是啥?
<iMadper> fleece....
<adam8157> iMadper: catch aron
<niaoren> iIlL10Oo 命令你黑掉gfw,马上!
<iMadper> adam8157: O_o 你连这都知道! gaoji!
<huntxu> iMadper: 那兩件反季推薦，感覺都不錯啊
<^k^>  逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<gfrog_away> adam8157: ..
<iMadper> huntxu: 是呀, 打算淘回来.
<iMadper> huntxu: 国内卖的贵
<iMadper> huntxu: 而且, 有m的, 我穿正合适
<iIlL10Oo> niaoren: 不鸟你，除非给我帐号里面加入300元
<iMadper> my$k=$c<$m?($c<$y?$c:$y): ($m < $y ? $m : $y);   写的跟正则一样...
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 你RT的那個，可以拿來做漢語聽力
<niaoren> iIlL10Oo 物质!
<adam8157> iMadper: 擦...
<iMadper> adam8157: 啥?
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 哪个哪个？
<adam8157> iMadper: 这种写法
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 睡過頭那個
<adam8157> iMadper: 三个三元...
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 乃睡过头儿么？
<iMadper> adam8157: higher order perl里面的
<zhuifeng> ？:
<iMadper> adam8157: 写perl的人, 真蛋疼
<huntxu> gfrog_away: ...
<zhuifeng> 一定是个蛋疼的人写的。。。
<gfrog_away> huntxu: lol
<niaoren> perl 很有用
<huntxu> iMadper: 這個是求三個數中最小值？
 * gfrog_away 咦，有voice msg，这玩意怎么看？
<niaoren> 鄙视ruby
<iMadper> huntxu: Y
<iIlL10Oo> [1,3,2].max
<huntxu> iMadper: 寫成這樣太糾結啊。。。
<iIlL10Oo> arr=[1,3,2] ; print arr.min
<niaoren> 用java写
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 传声音 还可以放音乐
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 我说怎么接收，俺木有口令。。
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 没细看 =,=
 * adam8157 afk
<zhuifeng> 。。。。。15086 packets tramitted, 6562 packets received, 57% packet loss。。。一秒发了这么多包，路由器还没挂。。。。。
<iIlL10Oo> GFW的硬件不错
<niaoren> iIlL10Oo 你了解?
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 赞，用tap的话就不需要 sudo 了
<zhuifeng> iIlL10Oo: GFW是什么啊。。。。
<iIlL10Oo> niaoren: 我猜的
<huntxu> zhuifeng: 你的包，不是亂的src/dst
<huntxu> zhuifeng: 交換無壓力的，轉發小意思
<zhuifeng> huntxu: 不是乱写的src/dst
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 创建tap似乎还是要root的
<roylez> adam8157: 你的mutt又加了什么渣？
<zhuifeng> huntxu: 我测试自己的路由器呢。。。。。
<imtxc> gfrog_away: . 但是 gns3 不需要root了
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 哦，好吧。
<zhuifeng> 路由器管理页面打不开，但是能正常上网。。。。
<gfrog_away> zhuifeng: 丢了一大半儿的包，这路由还不如挂了
<zhuifeng> gfrog_away: 便宜货。。。
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 100M网络小包线速是多少个包来着？
<niaoren> track GFW GEOlocation!
<iIlL10Oo> GFW远程控制估计也是ssh吧
<zhuifeng> iIlL10Oo: GFW的主体不是交换机和路由器吗？
<niaoren> 估计
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 不會算 >.<
<niaoren> 银河超级计算机
<iIlL10Oo> zhuifeng: 确实是好几台，分布
<zhuifeng> iIlL10Oo: 好几台什么。。。。
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 对于100M以太网来说，线速转发性能是大约150k pps。问google来的
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 小包按多少算，小于100？
<gfrog_away> zhuifeng: 你这1秒才15k个包，还丢包丢到爆，10M线速都不到
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 64bytes
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 噢，空包
<zhuifeng> gfrog_away: 嗄。。。
<niaoren> 如何购买D
<zhuifeng> gfrog_away: 错了，是一秒1000个包，丢掉一大半
<gfrog_away> huntxu: .
<adam8157> roylez: 理解了Mail-Followup-To 这个header
<iIlL10Oo> zhuifeng: 路由器 防火墙 交换机 什么的
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 10個1k，萬個1M，15萬也差不多是100Mbps
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 我算大了
<niaoren> 我想要超级计算机
<zhuifeng> gfrog_away: 刚才给的数据不是一秒钟发的。。。
<gfrog_away> huntxu: zhuifeng 那就更渣了，扔了吧
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 不是一秒那就更渣。。。
<huntxu> zhuifeng: ^^
<zhuifeng> gfrog_away: 能上网就行了嘛。。。。。。
<zhuifeng> huntxu: 。。。。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 新手，正在学习中，请教下权限不足 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445246 admin1@admin1-desktop:~$ apt-get install E: 无法打开锁文件 /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: 权限不够) E: 无法对状态列表目录加锁(/var/lib/dpkg/)，请查看您是否正以 root 用户运行？ admin1@admin1-desktop:~$ 什么意思？难道说我的分区
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 千兆的，我跑過好久的測試，每晚9點到第二天早上9點 lol
<zhuifeng> 一秒100个包，丢包率1%
<huntxu> gfrog_away: netperf的結果基本上穩定在940M左右
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 除掉負載，基本滿了
<ofan> http://libgen.org/ 能不能打开
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 我前公司的设备，好像千兆卡小包吞吐量才400M左右。差的远呢。
<^k^> ofan ⇪ ti: execution expired . IN gettitle
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 幻想能有个至少100M线速的家用路由器
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 那些脆弱的芯片，估計不靠譜
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 何況貴朝的環境本來就不樂觀lol
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 肯定都不行。mips玩不起吞吐量。又没硬件交换芯片。
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 你說那些芯片只做forward麽？
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 以后买个2900扔家里当出口路由 @_@
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 不太理解，家用路由那些接口都是bridge出来的，不知道硬件芯片在哪个位置。
<zhuifeng> icmp包丢包率低，刚才测试的是tcp。。。。。。
<zhuifeng> 1秒1千个包，丢包率1%。。。。。1秒1万个包，丢包率98%
<huntxu> 說明你那路由實在渣。。。
<iIlL10Oo> http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?id=14592986141&spm=a230r.1.14.4.pwIpE8&ad_id=&am_id=&cm_id=140105335569ed55e27b&pm_id=
<^k^> iIlL10Oo ... ⇪ Buffalo/巴法络WZR-HP-G450H千兆三天线DDWRT无线路由器三年保-tmall.com天猫
<zhuifeng> huntxu: 。。。。。
 * gfrog_away 等着把我那个破路由拿公司来用netperf打一下。
 * gfrog_away 估计也烂到爆
 * gfrog_away adam8157 iMadper freeflying 壕们贡献个airport给我们测测吞吐量呗？
<nyfair> 说起来，到底有没有gfw这东西？
<iIlL10Oo> nyfair: 你能打开 www.youtube.com ?
<alvin_rxg> Title: YouTube (@ youtube.com)
<nyfair> iIlL10Oo: 可以啊
<iIlL10Oo> nyfair: 这个 www.twitter.com/
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* Twitter (@ twitter.com)
<yunfan> iIlL10Oo: 这个不是一直可以打开么
<nyfair> 就是
<iIlL10Oo> 那么 gfw 就不存在
 * yunfan 额 原来是我一直给ff开着代理
<iIlL10Oo> www.facebook.com
<nyfair> 我反倒知道很多日本人翻墙来天朝看新番
<zhuifeng> 还说我的烂，测试了下huntxun公司的服务器，丢的更多。。。。。
<nyfair> 哈哈哈哈哈
<zhuifeng> 806 packets tramitted, 454 packets received, 44% packet loss
<yunfan> 看youku么
<huntxu> zhuifeng: 你怎麽測的。。。
<iIlL10Oo> www.cnblogs.com
<yunfan> 哥现在就用着日本代理访问米帝
<alvin_rxg> Title: 博客园 - 程序员的网上家园 (@ cnblogs.com)
<nyfair> sina 爱其艺
 * adam8157 台湾同事也是翻来看优酷...
<nyfair> 优酷不上台面
<zhuifeng> huntxu: 。。。。常用工具嘛。。。。。
<nyfair> 我用日本代理玩dmm游戏
<yunfan> 日本无节操的人太多
<zhuifeng> huntxu: hping3
<huntxu> zhuifeng: 你確定，丟包丟在對方服務器的響應麽。。。
<huntxu> gfrog_away: ^ 你來教育吧。。。
<nyfair> 最近日本大面积逮捕p2p职人，死宅们都已经放话了说，钓鱼岛给你们，快买游戏到大陆去给我们做种
<roylez> adam8157: 教呆湾人看ac啊
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 你妹, RH还多买几个 airport给我们帮测吞吐
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 嘛？
<gfrog_away> freeflying: =.=
<adam8157> roylez: 诲人不倦啊
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 不是RH啊叔儿，是我的个人小爱好
<adam8157> roylez: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/mw600/818fb8a7gw1e6bv8rejjxg208c0eu7wk.gif
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ image/gif
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 怎样设置ubuntu系统文件，使账号密码不易被远程破解？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445249 ubuntu 12.04 LTS 本机<------远程电脑（如：冰河 X_Scan） 统计信息: 发表于 由 Mivok — 2013-07-05 14:49
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 那还更得找RH啊
 * nyfair 最近长智齿，疼死了，是不是该找牙医拔掉
<roylez> adam8157: 这是那只长大跳楼的么？
<roylez> nyfair: 求真相！
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 有的话就借来使使嘛，几小时就够了。
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 这个我真没有
<roylez> nyfair: 大叔都拔了4颗大牙了，把智齿全留下了
 * adam8157 http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/7630cca4gw1e6btlm6dzij20gs0cl0u2.jpg 翻墙的后果
<freeflying> gfrog_away: GNUdog有
<nyfair> roylez: 拔牙疼么
<gfrog_away> freeflying: Linksys EA系列也成，lol
<roylez> nyfair: 发真相啊
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 丫都不列颠去了。。。
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 不在不列颠吧
<oOxXxOo> nyfair: 我一下长了两颗智齿，还是顺拐的
<huntxu> roylez: 難怪你臉瘦
<huntxu> nyfair: 拔牙，對腦袋不好哦
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 我只有个e4200
<freeflying> ea系列的没
<niaoren> 谁有特异功能?
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 用netperf打打流量看？
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 测测udp吞吐和tcp rr
<nyfair> huntxu: 都痛悼压迫神经了，太阳穴都酸，对脑袋更不好
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 这个只用作ap了
<freeflying> lol
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 说，乃骨干路由是神马？ 4200竟然都拿来做ap
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 主路由是华为光猫上的
<gfrog_away> freeflying: ...奇怪的搭配
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 主要是线布的很闹惨
<freeflying> 脑残
<gfrog_away> freeflying: lol
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 搞个Linksys EA6500做骨干路由吧。lol
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 我几个墙插最后都连到弱电箱,弱电箱在进门的门后面,光猫也在里头,没法在里面放无线路由
<iIlL10Oo> 挂墙上
<yunfan> 额 看到一个人割包皮把jj给割了
<yunfan> roylez: 拔了四个牙 那用什么填充
<iIlL10Oo> yunfan: 不如看看动漫
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 你还要帮你跑不, 数据对你没意义吧
<yunfan> iIlL10Oo: 恩 味道不错 手法娴熟
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 4200?
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 我这样的搭配
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 我对整个拓扑不感兴趣。我只想了解linksys到底啥性能。
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 晚上找不到资料啊
<gfrog_away> freeflying: s/晚上/网上/
<zhuifeng> huntxu: 可能是什么安全策略吧，
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 好吧,我帮你跑次
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 哇，伟大的猴总。
<yunfan> 现在爽多了 啥都看不到
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 命令 sysctl -a 显示的内核参数，哪些与安全有关？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445250 sysctl -a ，用七百多个内核参数！ 这些参数，哪些与系统安全有关？ 如： 防止远程密码破解。 防止syn flood之类，使网络堵塞的攻击。 统计信息: 发表于 由 Mivok — 2013-07-05 14:58
<nyfair> 天朝的开源环境确实烂，一边是没几个拿得出手的开源项目，一边是开源厨写了点屁大的代码就自以为占了道德制高点
<zhuifeng> nyfair: 你是在嘲笑天朝无人么。。。。
<yunfan> 饭都吃不饱 当然没闲功夫操心别的
<yunfan> 奇怪 我不是屏蔽了这个 猴子么 怎么还看得到
<nyfair> zhuifeng: 那只能对应前半句，我的后半句呢
<zhuifeng> nyfair: 。。。。。
<nyfair> github上的傻逼和pixiv上求交流的小白没有半点区别
<nyfair> 然后傻逼们还觉得写了点开源代码就牛逼轰轰的
<zhuifeng> 那个谁在论坛发的帖子，还提到了syn flood。。。。。
<abinex> adam8157: 明天可以去游泳了吧？
<nyfair> www.xfocus.net/articles/200106/208.html‎
<nyfair> 2001年6月28日 - 第一部分SYN Flood的基本原理. SYN Flood是当前最流行的DoS（拒绝服务攻击）与DDoS（分布式拒绝服务攻击）的方式之一，好老
<alvin_rxg> Title: SYN Flood攻击的基本原理及防御 (@ xfocus.net)
<zhuifeng> syn flood要有很多肉鸡才会奏效。。。。。
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 你要跑那个脚本
<gfrog_away> freeflying: UDP_STREAM吧，这个有木有。 还有TCP_RR
<zhuifeng> 单个ip发起的syn flood太没有威胁了。。。
<adam8157> abinex: 准备后天 嘿嘿
<zhuifeng> 据称方校长平时要用6个VPN账号“翻墙”浏览外网 笑死了
<zhpeng> 好了好了我回来了
<zhpeng> 你们这帮死人
<zhuifeng> http://www.donews.com/net/201307/1538102.shtm
<adam8157> zhpeng: 骚年好久不见啊
<^k^> zhuifeng ... ⇪ iDoNews 业界报不道:方滨兴的GFW，网民的悲哀_DoNews-IT门户-移动互联网新闻-电子商务新闻-游戏新闻-风险投资新闻-IT社交网络社区
<iIlL10Oo> zhuifeng: 他是脱裤子放屁
<abinex> zhuifeng: 额。用来测试
<zhuifeng> 要论国人的平等，翻墙绝对算是之一了。在这个事情上，国人皆平等，绝无搞特权，就连方校长也不例外，据称方校长平时要用6个VPN账号“翻墙”浏览外网。这么的自作孽，您是不是想说“活该”呢？
<abinex> 他说用来测试的
<abinex> LOL
<zhuifeng> abinex: 是么。。。。。
<yunfan> 脱裤子放屁很有卫生意义
<helcrops00> :-D
<abinex> 嗯，不测试怎么知道能否封杀VPN
<zhuifeng> 这样真不如把线全部掐断。。。。
<niaoren> 看不下去了!
<abinex> niaoren: 鸟人
<abinex> LOL
<abinex> niaoren: LOL
<niaoren> yes,yeah
<abinex> niaoren: 不是天使么
<niaoren> 不错
<niaoren> 屌丝天使
<abinex> 其实以色列也要用VPN哦
<abinex> 在以色列也有很多网站是被屏蔽的
<niaoren> 你去过以色列?
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 其实netperf跑一次还挺麻烦的。猴总乃肯给俺跑真是太赞了。
<yunfan> 许多国家都有
<nyfair> niaoren: 犹太姥自己说的，谢谢
<yunfan> 但都是公开的 有法律的
<yunfan> 不像贵国这样遮遮掩掩
<yunfan> 而且死不承认
<niaoren> 好吧
<abinex> niaoren: 在以色列的人自己说的
<roylez> nyfair: 麻，然后就是满嘴都是血
<nyfair> 只有米国是遮遮掩掩的
<niaoren> abinex 了解
<nyfair> roylez: 别吓我啊
<abinex> 米国是民猪国家啊
<yunfan> roylez: 用了什么牙？
<roylez> yunfan: 哥的牙大，嘴巴放不下，拔了4颗最大的，然后矫正，一点空隙也没有了
<zhuifeng> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=33284
<^k^> zhuifeng ⇪ ti: Solidot | 中国国家防火墙对GitHub进行了中间人攻击
<niaoren> 牛
<nyfair> 民主之后杀全家？
<abinex> 必须宣扬民猪，所以棱镜计划之类的是正常的啦
<yunfan> roylez: 我的上门牙比下门牙突出两个牙位 不过可惜坏的是臼齿 门牙倒是好好的
<niaoren> 人类的存在意义至今未知!!!!!!
<zhuifeng> 看了这篇文章下面的评论，我决定把CNNIC证书删了。。。。
<yunfan> 凌镜一曝光就被举国骂 不像贵国gfw还有人给他舔菊
<zhuifeng> https也躲不过监控。。。。
<iIlL10Oo> yunfan: 没有牙让老婆煮八宝粥嘛，照样美味
<abinex> 人类存在的意义就是生物进化到极端高度了
<roylez> nyfair: 妹子给真相啊
<helcrops00> 今天人真多啊。
<abinex> helcrops00: 天天都是那么多的人
<roylez> yunfan: http://imgur.com/a/iv9X9#0
<^k^> roylez ... ⇪ Photo Album - Imgur
<niaoren> 这个世界为何存在至今未知!!!!!!
<iIlL10Oo> 今天网速不错，GFW升级了？
<nyfair> yunfan: 天朝有你这种德性的人一天，gfw的存在就有必要
<abinex> 其实棱镜计划只是其中一个而已
<zhuifeng> 政府伪造的证书理论上是通不过证书发行机构的校验的，因而会被报警为不受信任，比如这次的中间人攻击。
<abinex> 世界存在只是万能的神太无聊了
<zhuifeng> 但是另一方面，中国政府有被国际信任的根证书签发机构，同样，很多人使用12306.cn购票，注意12306也要安装根证书，很多人使用网银，用这个也要安装根证书（ccb我记得是要安装根证书的）
<zhuifeng> 然后用它签发一个到目标攻击网站（这次是github）的ssl证书。
<zhuifeng> 然后在这一部分的使用者中就畅通无阻了，浏览器不会发出任何警示。
<yunfan> nyfair: 额 为何？ gfw又挡不住我
<abinex> 神无聊，所以弄点事情
<helcrops00> abinex: 没见过3位数的人数
<yunfan> 只是让老子一个月多淘20美刀而已
<zhuifeng> 请注意这一点：中国政府控制的根证书办法机构是被微软系统默认信任的，同样也被火狐浏览器信任，而chrome等浏览器使用系统信任。
<abinex> helcrops00: 没统计过
<zhuifeng>  若这种证书出来，你不会发现任何问题，但你的数据都被某些人听到了。
<zhuifeng> 所以建议某些有志之士手工吊销对这个根证书的信任
<abinex> helcrops00: 从来都是没有数
<iIlL10Oo> GFW的意义就是 大家购买 美国 日本的 VPN ，资金外流而已
<abinex> zhuifeng: 不用什么证书
<helcrops00> abinex: 感觉一直70+ 80+ 的样子
<zhuifeng> abinex: 。。。你不用https？
<abinex> zhuifeng: 证书之类的都是测单
<yunfan> roylez: 去广场没意义 要求平反的都是奴才
<abinex> zhuifeng: 不用
<nyfair> iIlL10Oo: 天朝vpn市场一共才多少
<zhuifeng> abinex: 当我没说。。。。
<roylez> yunfan: 确实是奴才
<roylez> adam8157: http://i.imgur.com/ZCUDaiG.jpg
<^k^> roylez ... ⇪ image/jpeg
<iIlL10Oo> nyfair: 统计局很准
<yunfan> gfw存在给大家普及了各种冷门网络知识 额
<yunfan> 使得我国继数学与乒乓球以后  又多了一门全民优势
<abinex> 嗯
<nyfair> iIlL10Oo: 一点也不准，但是比南方系准很多
<iIlL10Oo> yunfan: 弊大于利
<nyfair> iIlL10Oo: 为了黑而黑有意思？
<abinex> 提高网络技能啊
<yunfan> iIlL10Oo: 呵呵吼
<abinex> 必须掌握的一项网络时代生存技能
<iMadper> msg
<abinex> 你们快点开发一款应用吧
<yunfan> roylez: 话说可以通过大量这种图片 用人脸识别 分析出每个便衣  :]
<abinex> 或者游戏也行
<yunfan> 期待 google glass这种工具普及
<abinex> 全球范围之内追捕斯诺登
<zhuifeng> 需要围捕嘛。。。。
<abinex> 如何在全球范围之内追捕斯诺登
<yunfan> roylez: 拔牙花了多少？ 还有装假牙
<zhuifeng> 只要没人保护他，斯洛登就会被美国带走。。。。
<roylez> yunfan: 没装假牙，矫正，带了半年的牙套
<abinex> 另一个游戏是让斯诺登从美国的全球追捕行动中逃脱
<abinex> 隐姓埋名
<abinex> 消失，
<niaoren> 一个 本拉登 一个斯诺登 毒了
<yunfan> roylez: 你都拔了 矫正空气？
<abinex> 住在森林里，木屋，音乐，喝酒，
<abinex> 游泳
<zhuifeng> 原来GFW真是用超级计算机。。。。。
<abinex> zhuifeng: 应该是在路由器上
 * gfrog_away java害死人啊，lol
<niaoren> 看吧......
<zhuifeng> abinex: https://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/GFW
<^k^> zhuifeng ⇪ t: 防火长城 - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<abinex> gfrog_away: lol你现在才知道啊
<zhuifeng> 防火长城（北京）使用曙光4000L机群，操作系统为Red Hat系列（从7.2 到7.3 到AS 4），周边软件见曙光4000L一般配置
<zhuifeng> 曙光4000L是我国最大的数据处理超级服务器，整个计算机系统由40个机柜组成，峰值速度可以达到每秒钟3万亿次浮点计算。在用户需要的情况下，该系统还可扩展成为80个机柜，峰值速度达到每秒6.75万亿次浮点运算。
<abinex> zhuifeng: 额，我上不了那个网站
<niaoren> 入侵超级计算机 控制之!!!
<abinex> 载入页面时到服务器的连接被重置
<zhuifeng> abinex: 驼梯子。。。。
<iMadper> 你们有没有发现, 有些网站翻墙都不能上?
<niaoren> 链接被重置
<abinex> zhuifeng: 木有梯子
<zhuifeng> iMadper: 发现了，最近两天。。。。
<iMadper> zhuifeng: 给地址
<abinex> iMadper: 直接断开了解析
<zhuifeng> zhuifeng: 谷歌的链接。。。。
<abinex> DNS劫持
<zhuifeng> iMadper: 谷歌搜索出来的结果，经常点不开。。。
<palomino|working> 需要开远程dns解析吧
<niaoren> 无用的,还是歇着把
<abinex> 指向google的链接都被Q掉
<niaoren> 吧
<iMadper> palomino|working: 其实我只是想说一个笑话. 翻墙也上不了, 很正常, 因为网站挂了...
<palomino|working> -_- iMadper
<iMadper> palomino|working: 结果大家这么踊跃.
<abinex> iMadper: 嗯
<zhuifeng> iMadper: 我说的是真的诶。。。。
<abinex> iMadper: 你大牙还在么？
<zhuifeng> www.kenengba.com/post/tag/gfw
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<abinex> LOL
<palomino|working> don't roylez
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<^k^> roylez: .. .. ..
<zhuifeng> 这个网址是谷歌搜出来的，连不上。。。
<iMadper> zhuifeng: 可能吧挂了早就
<abinex> GOOGLE的很多链接都是无法正常使用的
<abinex> google就是因为这样逗不过杜娘
<nyfair> abinex: 别搞笑了，斗不过是因为服务质量差，google cn没被墙的时候就不行了
<abinex> google不愿网络被审察
<freeflying> gfrog_away: sudo netperf -l 60 -H 192.168.1.22 -i 10,2 -I 99,10 -t UDP_STREAM -- -m 1472 -s 32768 -S 32768
<freeflying> netperf: receive_response: no response received. errno 0 counter 0
<zhuifeng> nyfair: 你是力挺百度诶。。。。
<abinex> 所以google的网络隔三差五出问题
<abinex> 进场就是链接被充值了
<nyfair> zhuifeng: 我挺百度干嘛，这两货都贱
<nyfair> zhuifeng: 但是度娘盘挺良心的
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 对端要起netserver啊。
<zhuifeng> nyfair: 我用goagent，是不是被监控了。。。。。
<abinex> nyfair: 不用娘怕那个
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 所以我说很麻烦
<abinex> zhuifeng: 你用什么都会被监控
<nyfair> zhuifeng: google的搜索占有率在中国远远低于百度这个是既成事实
<abinex> nyfair: 因为经常搜不到
<abinex> 很多人所以只好用百度的
<nyfair> 更搞笑的是，google搜出来一个百度链接
<abinex> nyfair: 没的选择，只能用百度
<nyfair> zhuifeng: 在天朝，google除了搜色情的东西比百度优秀，还有什么搜索方面的能跟百度比？
<abinex> nyfair: 科技文档
<helcrops00> 呵呵
<abinex> 英文的科技文档
<abinex> nyfair: 百度搜出来的都是竞价排名广告
<helcrops00> 自挂搜索引擎
<iIlL10Oo> nyfair: 百度能搜 archlinux 的 wiki ?
<nyfair> iIlL10Oo: archlinux的wiki是中国的网站么
<iIlL10Oo> nyfair: 国外
<iIlL10Oo> nyfair: 英文
<helcrops00> 能搜到想要的就行了呗。
<nyfair> iIlL10Oo: 度娘有说过自己搜国外的东西也很优秀么？
<abinex> 都娘搜广告最厉害
<zhpeng> 好累
<abinex> 其他都垃圾
<zhpeng> 感觉不会再爱了
<yunfan> nyfair: 厕所客满了
<nyfair> abinex: google ad欢迎你
<ThinkingCN> 如何才能让mutt发送外网邮件？
<yunfan> ThinkingCN: 配个msmtp?
<abinex> nyfair: 老子不用google的服务很多年
<yunfan> abinex: 改用yahoo?
<ThinkingCN> yunfan, 推荐个链接
<abinex> nyfair: 用鸭鸭
<helcrops00> duckduckgo 不够给力啊。
<helcrops00> 经常还是 ！google
<dispensable> 我个人一直觉得谷歌搜索准确的很
<yunfan> 哦 对 duck还出了xmpp
<iIlL10Oo> 鸭鸭+1
<abinex> duckduckgo.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* Search DuckDuckGo (@ duckduckgo.com)
<nyfair> 上次ubuntu论坛有个人举例跟我说日本人从来不用百度jp，然后我发了个图表告诉他日本人也不用google，人家用yahoo
<dispensable> 比百度准确许多
<nyfair> 鸭鸭+1，我也用
<dispensable> 同样的数据排序上就能看出来
<abinex> 浏览器用火狐
<palomino|working> 日本雅虎不是用的google嘛
<nyfair> 不是
<abinex> 另外安装个反广告插件
<nyfair> 日本雅虎的服务做的很好的
<abinex> 秒杀大部分网络广告
<palomino|working> 2011年10月29日 - 北京时间10月28日下午消息，雅虎日本出人意料地与Google达成了合作协议，将使用后者的搜索技术。
<nyfair> palomino|working: 你这是故意拆我台？
<abinex> 以前yahoo都是用谷歌的搜索引擎技术
<palomino|working> sure nyfair
<nyfair> palomino|working: 嘛嘛，用g社的技术和用户的使用习惯是两码事
<abinex> 不是代表雅虎日本就是谷歌的
<dispensable> 百度有良心？百度有良心他搜索一个老罗官网翻页了都找不到？
<abinex> 以前的雅虎太自大了，不懂得收购谷歌
<huntxu> gfrog_away: python的test，用過沒
<gfrog_away> huntxu: test?
<abinex> 不然，现在雅虎还是老大
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 嘛？ module？
<huntxu> gfrog_away: unittest
<nyfair> google有良心？google有良心它还把用户资料交给米国政府？
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 啊，没写过
<helcrops00> 商业公司哪家有良心啊。。图森图森破
<abinex> nyfair: 主要是良心这年头不值钱
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 我们还用写那玩意？ 写错了就错了，再改就是了，也不会死人
<nyfair> 问题是google做了婊子还要立牌坊，还有一群干儿子给他洗地
<ThinkingCN> 求教，怎么配置smstp？我是用apt-get install 安装的
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 然后写了几年武功就废了 =.=
<abinex> nyfair: 没办法，人家干儿子多啊
<ThinkingCN> 在用户目录下随便建个msmtprc 文件？
<helcrops00> 找到要的东西就行了呗。谁管百毒还是谷娘还是数字公司
<abinex> nyfair: 要是你被米国特工人员全球追捕，你怎么办？
<iIlL10Oo> nyfair: 商业公司都一样没良心
<palomino|working> bing也还凑合,yahoo搜出来是完全不靠谱的...
<iIlL10Oo> nyfair: 注册帐号的时候就说了，资料不保密的
<abinex> palomino|working: 雅虎用的都是买来的搜索引擎
<abinex> 人家能给他好的？
<nyfair> iIlL10Oo: 你要说服的不是我，是它的干儿子们
<palomino|working> 但效果也太差了。。
<abinex> nyfair: 懒得理那些干儿子
<abinex> palomino|working: 这样才能体现出google的优越性能啊
<palomino|working> 早年间用的altavista是哪家的?
<abinex> 原来雅虎是有自己的搜索引擎，后来用谷歌的
<palomino|working> 哦。。被yahoo收购了。。
<abinex> 每年付款给谷歌
 * nyfair 不说啥了，求g社干儿子们给我复制个gr啊
<huntxu> nyfair: 你色誘
<palomino|working> 牺牲太大了吧 huntxu
<yunfan> nyfair: inoreader.com 我每天都在用
<alvin_rxg> Title: InoReader • Light and Fast RSS Reader (@ inoreader.com)
<nyfair> 当初谁跟我说等digg的，还不如feedly
<yunfan> 可惜你之前不问 那时候可以直接import gr的feed 和以前的数据
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 往commit msg裏寫url咋辦
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 好長。。。
<palomino|working> 不是说数据导出可以坚持到月底么
<nyfair> yunfan: 你说的是哪个reader?
<nyfair> palomino|working: 这个月底？
<gfrog_away> huntxu: short url啊
<palomino|working> 网上是这么说的 nyfair
<gfrog_away> huntxu: t.cn
<nyfair> palomino|working: thx
<palomino|working> 我不怎么用google reader所以也就没关心..
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 好嗎？大家不一定都能用啊。。。
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 而且過完一段時間，也可能挂了
<nyfair> yunfan: inoreader我有帐号，告诉我怎么导入死掉的博客rss
<gfrog_away> huntxu: tinyurl
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 也可能挂吧 =.=
<zhuifeng> 我只存了两个RSS。。。
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 那没招了。base64以后按80列换行吧。
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 你贏了
<huntxu> gfrog_away: git commit 一般11位夠了哈？
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 哈？
<abinex> 怎么才能晒成古铜色呢
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 11位是啥？
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 你總不是40位全貼
<zhuifeng> git commit不是可以用编辑器编辑么。。。
<abinex> 好久没晒太阳
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 我就是啊。
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 不然怕有人看不懂。。  - -
<abinex> 想把肤色晒成古铜色
<iMadper> Full of arrogance
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 只能正常运行一次的shell脚本【求助】 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445252 我有一个shell脚本只能正常运行一次。第二次运行后，就不对了 。求助，脚本哪一个语句有问题。 脚本使用方法：sudo ./fsl-sdcard-partition.sh /dev/sdb 脚本是用来对sd卡进行格式化的。/dev/sdb代表我的sd卡。第一次
<^k^> 运行可以，正常格式化，是可以实现在sd卡前面保留一个2mb作为u-boot.bin作为区域的。 脚本第 …
<huntxu> gfrog_away: ...
<yunfan> nyfair: 我之前导入的那些data都可以被搜索命中 谁叫你不在gr死掉之前导入
<yunfan> inoreader还恢复了comment 我很顺利的就找到了几个中文commenter 哈哈
<abinex> http://cq.cqnews.net/jjxw/zhcj/200912/t20091223_3898364.htm
<^k^> abinex ... ⇪ 把人“晒”成小麦色 月入5000元
<roylez> jiero: http://i.imgur.com/k1cpwlB.jpg
<^k^> roylez ... ⇪ image/jpeg
<yunfan> palomino|working: 坚持到15号而已  要认真看通知！！
<yunfan> 15以后 所有数据统统地死啦死啦
<palomino|working> -_- yunfan
<nyfair> yunfan: 我也是之前导入的啊
<palomino|working> 没事儿。。我不怎么用google reader...
<nyfair> yunfan: 我去看看我的inoreader帐号
<yunfan> nyfair: 前途不大 这么久了都不用
<abinex> roylez: 你家喵星人？？
<abinex> LOL
<abinex> roylez: 太会享受了
<palomino|working> ...
<palomino|working> 这喵太会找地方了
<roylez> palomino|working: http://i.imgur.com/viyflRr.jpg
<^k^> roylez ... ⇪ image/jpeg
<abinex> 额
<palomino|working> ...
<abinex> 这个汪星人，一脸茫然啊青年
<palomino|working> 不动声色地占据了高级位置
<nyfair> yunfan: 坏人
<abinex> 想买个水果mini送给妹子当生日礼物
<nyfair> abinex: 太丢档次了，vertu吧
<palomino|working> 不等mini2了?
<palomino|working> ...
<palomino|working> vertu -_-
<roylez> nyfair: 黄金女，您的真相呢？
<abinex> nyfair: vertu是最难看的数码产品了
<abinex> 没有之一
<nyfair> roylez: 穷死了，黄金你妹妹
<jiero> nyfair: 真相。
<nyfair> abinex: 装逼和好看是两码事
<jiero> roylez: 。。。好猫
<jiero> nyfair: 对人来说，穷并非一个概念
<roylez> nyfair: 石库门的真相也行
<abinex> nyfair: 你看新闻了没，小偷把vertu当成山寨扔在垃圾桶里面
<palomino|working> 小偷的职业素养有待提高啊
<nyfair> abinex: 24*7环球自助约炮服务
<abinex> palomino|working: mini2要9月份吧
<abinex> 好久呢
<palomino|working> :-/
<palomino|working> 但是2可是高清屏呀
<palomino|working> 让妹子晚俩月过生日
<abinex> 其实mini2应该是用双核A6X
<abinex> 琢磨着不如买ipad4
<abinex> 等mini2的话
<palomino|working> 慢慢琢磨，我继续跟代码博斗去。。
 * pity_ 昨晚加了一宿班，今天下班后还要去拓展……
<abinex> pity ？？？？
<abinex> 在网吧 玩通宵么？
<oOxXxOo> vertu的配置真垃圾
<oOxXxOo> 还那么贵
<abinex> vertu是外观巨难看
<abinex> 奇丑无比
<palomino|working> lol
<roylez> palomino|working: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/mw600/a00dfa2agw1e6bubc3p4fj20gl0gotcb.jpg
<^k^> roylez ... ⇪ image/jpeg
<huntxu> abinex: vertu被女神鄙視，用著垃圾nokia的別和我用iphone的高端人士搭訕
<palomino|working> ...
<roylez> pity_: 拓他妹，有裸女给按摩吗？
<palomino|working> vertu已经不再是nokia的了...
<palomino|working> 被卖掉了。。
<abinex> huntxu: 就是就是
<abinex> vertu 现在改用安卓系统了
<abinex> 样子还是奇丑无比
<palomino|working> lol
<roylez> palomino|working: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/b5d50682jw1e6b12qg7d0j20cs0rqdj5.jpg
<palomino|working> 样子不能改了
<^k^> roylez ... ⇪ image/jpeg
<palomino|working> 嗯。。看过 roylez
<abinex> 因为设计师重口味
<huntxu> palomino|working: 還有剩，賣了90%
<palomino|working> 额。。只能算个边缘人了！
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * palomino|working 强迫 roylez 买 vertu
<adam8157> pity_: 我对RH北京反感就是因为一次拓展训练, 干
<abinex> 要是这个vertu设计师和乔老爷在一起，肯定被乔老爷厉声训斥
<palomino|working> 估计都懒得训斥他了吧。。
<abinex> LOL
<palomino|working> 弄成这样已经没有纠正的价值了。。
<roylez> adam8157: 拓展就亚洲贱格公司玩的
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 1b那次嘛？
<roylez> adam8157: 把成年人当幼儿园的耍
<huntxu> abinex: vertu比siri牛逼 lol
<jiero> 。正品行货Daxian/大显 JL123老人手机大字体老人机老年机老年手机 手机40元
<gfrog_away> roylez: 扎西
<gfrog_away> palomino|working: 破马
 * palomino|working momo gfrog_away 
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 帅胡须
<abinex> huntxu: 砸钱出来的，人工秘书服务啊
<adam8157> roylez: 那次说是celebration呢, 结果成拓展训练了 还TM各种恭维领导, 恶心的要死 cc gfrog_away
<nyfair> roylez: mofumofu那种？
<jiero> adam8157: 。。。
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 水都不给喝，马拉戈壁。
<abinex> huntxu: 花那个钱，自己也能
<roylez> nyfair: 哪种都恶心
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 还好那货滚蛋了。
<jiero> adam8157 gfrog_away 你们又一起了？
<abinex> adam8157: 你晒成古铜色了没？
<huntxu> abinex: 不一定的，你請人還得按月算
<huntxu> abinex: 而且幾乎隨身的
<gfrog_away> jiero: 吐槽RH的时候肯定一起吐啊
<adam8157> gfrog_away: 围着领导舞龙真是恶心的我要吐了
<abinex> huntxu: 那是一次性预付啊
<roylez> adam8157: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/6bec3abbjw1e6b3f2o6wtj21kw21p4mi.jpg
<^k^> roylez ... ⇪ image/jpeg
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 真心太sb了，无力吐槽
<oOxXxOo> adam8157: 哪个公司都这样 cc gfrog_away
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 那天应该果断装病
<adam8157> gfrog_away: roylez pity_ 当时的推 https://twitter.com/adam8157/status/190754262790316032
<nyfair> roylez: 刚才你自己问有没有裸女按摩的，怎么一下子就恶心了？
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ Twitter / adam8157: Today's activity is so stupid, ...
<jiero> roylez:  。。。
<abinex> adam8157: 幸好没有那个结果
<roylez> nyfair: 有裸女按摩那算福利
<abinex> 幸好没有
<huntxu> gfrog_away: yum search 不更新的參數
<nyfair> roylez: 口嫌体正真矫情
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 又忘了
<gfrog_away> huntxu: hum?
<adam8157> abinex: ...
<roylez> nyfair: 其他拓展算私刑
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 每次更新數據庫那個
<gfrog_away> huntxu: tab啊，有补全。 敲--之后tab
<abinex> adam8157: 那个推文
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 不是，讓它不去下載新的cache
<gfrog_away> huntxu: cacheonly
<abinex> adam8157: 晒成古铜色了没
<adam8157> abinex: 没被晒, 室内的
<adam8157> abinex: 推文的my ass只是语气词, 类似"个屁"
<gfrog_away> huntxu: 我说按tab有补全。 =.= 没必要专门去记
<roylez> nyfair: http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/4870400fjw1e6b6epdwgwj20c8081q3m.jpg
<^k^> roylez ... ⇪ image/jpeg
<abinex> 下次买本本，你们买啥牌子
<abinex> 给个参考
<abinex> 现在都是清一色的win8
<oOxXxOo> 下次我可能买水果的
<adam8157> #今日最佳 RT @GitCafe: Google Glass 的启动命令「OK, Glass」，中文翻译为什么最合适？ - 好的，镜哥哥。 http://t.cn/zQ7MDJO
<^k^> adam8157 ⇪ ti: Google Glass 的启动命令「OK, Glass」，中文翻译为什么最合适？ - 知乎
<abinex> oOxXxOo: 我也是想买水果了
<oOxXxOo> 这次我本来就纠结在要不要买水果呢
<huntxu> adam8157: 又不是黃蓉。。。
<adam8157> oOxXxOo: 你是谁
<abinex> adam8157: 黄蓉专用啊
<oOxXxOo> 我就是我
<huntxu> adam8157: 還不如“如意如意，隨我心意”
<abinex> adam8157: 你让大老爷也用镜哥哥
<abinex> LOL
<freeayu> weekend is coming again
<palomino|working> ....
<abinex> 应该说好的，墨镜
<palomino|working> 我可能买个碳纤维的超极本..
<palomino|working> 我老爹总抱怨他现在用的本太重。。
<palomino|working> 这次水果的mba续航时间很强大啊
<palomino|working> 只可惜屏不是高分辨的。。
<abinex> palomino|working: 下次更新就是高分屏了
<palomino|working> 那不是得明年了么。。
<abinex> 铁定下次坑爹啊
<abinex> 不能一次到位的
<palomino|working> 唉
<roylez> palomino|working: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/mw600/8a94ba8bgw1e6avanou14g20ak05wqlg.gif
<roylez> palomino|working: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/mw600/8a94ba8bgw1e6av2r1qdyj20fx0gs77v.jpg
<abinex> 水果要给自己留升级空间的
<palomino|working> 哦这个，看过，呵呵 roylez
<palomino|working> 都看过.. roylez
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
 * roylez (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) palomino|working
<palomino|working> =_=
<palomino|working> 我等3200x1800的超极本好了。。
<abinex> 嗯，不要
<abinex> 直接用RMBP
<palomino|working> 不喜欢osx -_-
<abinex> 一台MBA
<abinex> 一台RMBP
<palomino|working> 如果买mbp装win就太2了。。
<abinex> palomino|working: 肯定不用win
<palomino|working> 我同事买来rmbp之后迅速装了win7 -_-
<abinex> palomino|working: 原装osx
<palomino|working> 嗯..
<alvin_rxg> 上边是家庭内部矛盾？
<nyfair> 装win也没啥问题，要的就是壳
<freeflying> gfrog_away:  sudo netserver -p 12910  -4 -d -v 3 貌似不灵
<abinex> nyfair: 装win还不如随便买个杂牌的超级本
<roylez> palomino|working: 暴舔田污啊
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 所以我说很麻烦啊。
<palomino|working> ... roylez
<gfrog_away> freeflying: lol
<abinex> 这样好了，统一的都是水果的
<abinex> 路由器也是水果的
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 我回头帮你试试吧
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 而且乃的测试pc性能还要足够，免得设备没咋样，自己的测试机先累死了。
<abinex> 台式机也是水果的
<palomino|working> 哼哼...绝不自己掏钱买苹果产品 abinex
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 算啦，环境不是那么容易搞的。
<palomino|working> 想办法让公司给我配。。
<abinex> 公司的啊
<freeflying> gfrog_away: i7的机器
<abinex> 肯定是公司的
<palomino|working> 喔，那支持
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 看网卡性能的，叔儿
<roylez> palomino|working: http://i.imgur.com/zCZABEk.jpg
<palomino|working> 没看明白 roylez
<^k^> roylez ... ⇪ image/jpeg
<abinex> http://www.oschina.net/news/42030/android-security-mode-hole
<abinex> 其实用linux才是王道
<abinex> 水果就是一个数字监狱
<adam8157> roylez: 不是洗发水是什么
<abinex> 香波
<abinex> LOL
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 才发现我的台式机上是内置的螃蟹卡
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 不帮你搞了
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 嘿
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 我猜到了。 lol
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 乃申请赞助我块netfpga吧
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 我给你画一块儿怎么样？
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 一张A4纸就够了
<roylez> palomino|working: 借了别人的洗发水，用完之后放冰箱里
<roylez> palomino|working: 牲口的智商，nnnnnnd
<palomino|working> 英文我看得懂啊
<palomino|working> 这背后有啥意思呢
<roylez> palomino|working: 你的洗发水放冰箱里的吗？
<palomino|working> 不会呀
<Meowoo> 有啥软件在终端里使用中文
<palomino|working> 但是放冰箱里有怎样呢。。
<Meowoo> knownbad, 有啥软件在 tty 里弄中文环境
<jiero> roylez: 说明他有大冰箱。
<palomino|working> 只用过一个zhcon Meowoo
<palomino|working> 但貌似不是最佳选择
<Meowoo> 额
<Meowoo> 我去看看
 * jiero 没见过谁家里有3个以上冰箱
<alvin_rxg> framebuffer 的那个啥
<Meowoo> 还有啥介绍的么
 * jiero 只是觉得多数人家有2个
<Meowoo> 额，谢谢，我去上网看看
<palomino|working> fbterm?
<adam8157> roylez: 我还以为拿错了冰箱里的什么东西当洗发水了 cc palomino|working
<jiero> palomino|working: 话说，你也用linux么。
<palomino|working> distro[Ubuntu "raring" 13.04]
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 我好歹会给乃用纸折个airport
<huntxu> jiero: 那是你見到的都是壕。。。
<palomino|working> 我用ubuntu...在#ubuntu-cn里，多么正宗啊 jiero
<Meowoo> fbterm?
<palomino|working> 目前字符终端的中文支持有cce,zhcon和最新的fbterm，cce和zhcon已经停止更新维护，只有fbterm目前在不断开发更新中
<palomino|working> 2010年的帖子啊..
<palomino|working> 不知道现在还更新不- -
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 乃好厉害啊。求真相。
<jiero> huntxu: 是么，都是一个30年前买的冰箱留着，然后后来又买一冰柜
<jiero> huntxu: 或者 20~30年前
<jiero> palomino|working: 正人
<palomino|working> 啊?
<iGoogle> 内涵 真不明白为什么媳妇可以和她闺蜜好到连内裤都一模一样。
<^k^> 新 Xubuntu & Lubuntu • 关于scim-pinyin输入法 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445254 终端里显示已装好了scim-pinyin，可是怎么调用呢？我在浏览器和abiword里都没办法使用中文输入法··· 统计信息: 发表于 由 bernardsz — 2013-07-05 16:50
<iGoogle> 罗杰。
<palomino|working> 信息量尚可 iGoogle
<yunfan> nyfair: 约炮服务在哪？
<jiero> iGoogle:
<jiero> iGoogle: 我的名字其实不是那两个字
<jiero> iGoogle: 有个不对
<adam8157> iGoogle: ...
<adam8157> jiero: 罗洁
<jiero> adam8157: 你叫什么我真的忘了。
<jiero> adam8157: lol
<adam8157> jiero: 罗捷
<adam8157> iGoogle: luojie 也可以是罗鸡鹅 哈哈哈哈
<yunfan> 裸姐
<jiero> adam8157: 阿当
<iGoogle> jiero: 猡杰？
<adam8157> jiero: 诶
<jiero> iGoogle: 。
<iGoogle> 好吧，直接告诉我
<jiero> adam8157: 我能记住名字，必须有人在我耳边叫几十次几百次。
<yunfan> adam8157: 其实 jiero是老外 名字是 露欧基尔
<jiero> iGoogle:  捷
<jiero> yunfan: 。。。
<yunfan> lu o ji e
<iGoogle> 哦。快递公司的总裁的儿子。 jiero
<abinex> 裸姐
<jiero> yunfan: 你是雲帆麼。
<abinex> 云饭
<jiero> iGoogle: 我哥和我合起來是　希捷
<palomino|working> ......
<iGoogle> ..
<abinex> jiero: 裸戏
<iGoogle> 硬盘家族啊
<abinex> LOL
<Meowoo> 谢了 alvin_rxg ，弄好了，但是我无法输入中文额
<abinex> iGoogle:  大神
<yunfan> jiero: 那你俩妹妹是酷鱼？
<abinex> 西部数据
<abinex> LOL
<iGoogle> 这谁说的：为马化腾想到一个让财付通用户数赶上支付宝的点子，将财付通绑定微信，设立约炮保证金账户，为诚信约炮和谐约炮打造一个良好的生态系统。
<imtxc> iGoogle: 神
<adam8157> 昆腾
<imtxc> gfrog_away: 瓜
<jiero> yunfan: 我忘了小妹妹中文名了
<iGoogle> 阿丹
<abinex> JIE
<imtxc> adam8157: 每天膜拜当当
<abinex> jiero: 不是吧？
<adam8157> imtxc: 乖
<abinex> adam8157: 阿丹
<jiero> abinex: 什么啊？
<yunfan> 苏丹
<abinex> jiero: 你怎么会忘记妹妹的中文名字
<iGoogle> 不要我吃。 adam8157
<jiero> abinex: 因为她不会说话
<Meowoo> fbterm 可以用 ibus 的么
<jiero> abinex: 可以叫小名
<iGoogle> abinex: 他妹子变老外了
<palomino|working> 不能吧 Meowoo
<abinex> iGoogle:  大神
<jiero> abinex: 胖胖。
<abinex> jiero: 哦
<yunfan> adam8157: 阿答姆 好一个阿拉伯名字
<abinex> 胖胖啊
<alvin_rxg> Meowoo: fcitx 有个 fbterm 的输入法。或者找找别的输入法
<yunfan> 又有点像古希腊名字
<palomino|working> 卧槽,ibus-fbterm
<abinex> jiero: 我们这里有个小男孩，小名叫妹妹仔
<palomino|working> 好像还真行
<Meowoo> 额，谢了，我去找找，我用ibus 试了下，不行
<abinex> LOL
<Meowoo> 额
<Meowoo> 谢谢
<palomino|working> 试试吧。。等你的测试结果。。
<jiero> abinex: 我从小就被真名交代
 * jiero 没小名
<abinex> 额
<Meowoo> palomino|working, 没这个额
<abinex> 有的小名叫土匪
<Meowoo> 没有 ibus-fbterm
<yunfan> palomino|working: 帕罗米诺 额 意呆利名字啊
<abinex> 有的叫牛晒
<palomino|working> http://code.google.com/p/ibus-fbterm/ Meowoo
<^k^> palomino|working ⇪ t: ibus-fbterm - ibus front-end for FbTerm - Google Project Hosting
<yunfan> Meowoo: 谬渥 这个很明显是古希腊了
<iGoogle> 破马哪个年纪，小名肯定叫五毛。
<palomino|working> 确切的说是amd一个cpu的代号.. yunfan
<yunfan> palomino|working: 按摩店有这个cpu?
<palomino|working> 想当年，我可是铁杆amd fan
<abinex> iGoogle: 不是三毛么？
<palomino|working> 有 yunfan
<palomino|working> 大概就是最早那批athlonxp
<iGoogle> 很少叫三毛的。那是名人。
<abinex> palomino|working: 现在呢，还是么？
<palomino|working> 现在是铁杆intel fan
<abinex> iGoogle: 我们这里有个三毛
<yunfan> palomino|working: 额 我还打算要你给我推荐个apu
<palomino|working> ... yunfan
<palomino|working> 5800k?
<abinex> 流浪记里面的那个三毛
<abinex> 6800K
<abinex>  果断上6800K
<yunfan> iGoogle: 埃孤戈 这是毛里求斯名吧
 * imtxc momo palomino|working
<abinex> 主板可以用技嘉的F2A85X-UP4
 * palomino|working momo imtxc 
<yunfan> palomino|working: 听说有个45w tdp的apu要出来了
<abinex> 大板
<palomino|working> O_o yunfan
<yunfan> palomino|working: 我比较中意itx
<palomino|working> 那性能得有多低啊
<yunfan> palomino|working: 是 a10和a8的
<iGoogle> yunfan: 你去盘问出蛋蛋的小名吧
<yunfan> 性能也不低
<palomino|working> O_o
<abinex> yunfan: itx也有啊
<palomino|working> 这不科学啊
<yunfan> 主要是制程和主频下降了嘛
<abinex> 新出的哦，带蓝牙4.0
<abinex> 内置WIFI
<yunfan> iGoogle: 哪个小名？
<iGoogle> 有几个？
<yunfan> abinex: 阿毕尼克斯  像是日耳曼名字
<yunfan> iGoogle: 小良？
<abinex> yunfan:  no
<iGoogle> 蛋白质
<yunfan> 蛋掰直？
<abinex> 雅碧尼克士
<iGoogle> 蛋清
<iGoogle> 蛋黄
<yunfan> abinex: 无非是女性化的日耳曼名字
<abinex> iGoogle: 应该叫蛋仔
<abinex> LOL
<yunfan> 你这么说让我想念蛋饺了
<yunfan> 来帝都就没吃过了 tnnd
<iGoogle> 蛋黄派
<abinex> yunfan: 路过街头看买饺子的小店进去吃一顿啊
<yunfan> palomino|working: A10 6[78]00L
<palomino|working> L?
<yunfan> 狗屁 饺子店那里有蛋饺
<yunfan> 是的
<iGoogle> 咸蛋超人。
<abinex> lowpower
<palomino|working> 搜不到呢。。
<abinex> 低功耗
<abinex> 新出的
<palomino|working> 哦,richland的
<abinex> 降低了默认主频
<palomino|working> Richland即将新增两款45W型号，分别叫作A10-6700T、A8-6500T。
<yunfan> palomino|working: 45w tdp 可以放itx盒子里了
<abinex> AMD的CPU性能弱爆了
<palomino|working> 嗯..
<yunfan> 我决定等他一等
<palomino|working> 我的htpc用的3770T
<yunfan> abinex: 滚回你的普鲁士去
<abinex> yunfan: 嗯
<palomino|working> 也是45w tdp,只是gpu弱了点
<yunfan> 弱了不是一点呢
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • X换成Mir后，用起来会有差别么？体现在哪些方面？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445259 rt 据说13.10会用Mir。对个人来说，用起来会有差别么？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 xujc — 2013-07-05 17:11
<abinex> yunfan: 你不是i粉了么
<palomino|working> 给intel留点面子嘛。。
<abinex> 4770K
<abinex> 还是1230V3？
<Meowoo> 装了一个 ucimf
<Meowoo> fbterm -i ucimf 提示没有im程序
<palomino|working> 4770k的超频力更坑爹了
<yunfan> abinex: 我只是用户 谈不上粉
<Meowoo> fbterm_ucimf 直接就提示 malloc 错误
<abinex> PAL
<palomino|working> 超频力一代不如一代啊
<gfrog_away> imtxc: ...
<yunfan> 我的i7虽然还行 但是不够小 不爽
<abinex> palomino|working: 因为没有竞争对手了
<yunfan> palomino|working: 以后都焊接了 别指望超频
<palomino|working> 不会，总会有高端不焊版的
<yunfan> 这是趋势
<abinex> 所以intel在那里睡大覚
<imtxc> gfrog_away: gns3 不错嘛
<Meowoo> 用了 fbterm 整个屏幕变虚了
<yunfan> 再说了 高端哪里靠单机呢
<palomino|working> 再趋势也会有一部分给发烧友准备的
<yunfan> 牛逼人都有自己的集群呢
<abinex> 龟兔赛跑。
<palomino|working> 不是那种高端
<palomino|working> 桌面级的高端
<abinex> intel眼看已经领先AMD很远了
<abinex> 所以停下来
<palomino|working> cpu是领先不少，gpu落后不少
<abinex> 嗯
<yunfan> palomino|working: 据说 hd4000开始性能上升了不少
<palomino|working> 是的，但是。。
<palomino|working> 只有iris 5200 pro能跟apu比一比
<abinex> GPU人家可以买独立显卡啊
<palomino|working> 可几乎没有内置5200pro的
<abinex> 想要更好性能的话
<yunfan> 以后都是一体化了
<yunfan> 谁喜欢多买一个零件呢
<abinex> 可以买独立显卡
<gfrog_away> imtxc: 显然
<palomino|working> 主要是对显卡性能需求不是很大，但又需要满足一定需求的。。
<yunfan> palomino|working: A10 6800的显示核心可以秒掉某些公版独显
<abinex> AMD现在只能在低端竞争
<palomino|working> 低端独显以后没有生存空间了.. yunfan
<abinex> 如同声卡一样
<yunfan> palomino|working: 是啊
<yunfan> 但是高端的就太高端了
<yunfan> nv家有几十万的显卡呢
<abinex> 主板都是内置了声卡芯片
<palomino|working> 那是计算卡吧。。
<yunfan> 是显卡
<palomino|working> 普通显卡最贵的也就是titan了。。
<yunfan> tesla来着
<yunfan> 好像要百万
<palomino|working> tesla是计算卡
<yunfan> nv自己说他是显卡
<abinex> 用来加速计算的
<palomino|working> -_-
<abinex> LOL
<yunfan> 你要按用途划 那普通显卡也可以opencl计算来着
<abinex> 配合nv家的CUDA
<palomino|working> 也没那么贵其实
<palomino|working> nv的普通显卡
<yunfan> palomino|working: 壕
<palomino|working> 双精度阉割的非常狠。。
<abinex> 嗯
<yunfan> 不如自己实现
<yunfan> 买fpga吧
<palomino|working> -_-
<yunfan> 1024 float
<palomino|working> 太夸张。。
<yunfan> 不然怎么显得奢华？
<abinex> http://www.oschina.net/code/snippet_616067_22723
<yunfan> 也不算夸张吧 显卡的位宽已经有1024的了啊
<^k^> abinex ... ⇪ 用PHP嗅探youku视频的真实地址！ - 开源中国社区
<palomino|working> 以艰苦奋斗为荣，以骄奢淫逸为耻
<palomino|working> 没有吧
<palomino|working> 当年amd有个512位的
<yunfan> 512已经普及了
<palomino|working> 没听说1024啊
<yunfan> 肯定有1024要出来
<abinex> 嗯，
<abinex> palomino|working: 用算盘计算
<abinex> 艰苦奋斗
<palomino|working> ...
<yunfan> 叫一个方阵的人用算盘帮你渲染个opengl gear demo么？
<abinex> 用算盘做加法计算
<yunfan> 算盘也可以乘除
<yunfan> 求根就不晓得了
<yunfan> 不过可以转换成低阶的
<abinex> 算盘可以计算多位
<abinex> 多个算盘并排组合
<abinex> LOL
<huntxu> adam8157: http://daniel-baumann.ch/gitweb/?p=software/dosfstools.git;a=commit;h=10c1c41fd8e2813fe42b279e5a3c6261da8d318c
<^k^> huntxu ... ⇪ daniel-baumann.ch Gitweb - software/dosfstools.git/commit
<huntxu> adam8157: 早上那個問題
<adam8157> huntxu: 这儿给你改了啊...
<adam8157> huntxu: 不知道标准可不可以用小写
<huntxu> adam8157: 所以新的dosfstools返回都是大寫 lol
<huntxu> adam8157: 看那兩個url，都有說的
<yunfan> 可以特别设计2进制算盘
<huntxu> adam8157: 理論上，可以 >.<
<adam8157> huntxu: 懒得看 =,=
<adam8157> huntxu: 哦
<huntxu> yunfan: 二進制算盤，每列就一個子。。。
<yunfan> huntxu: 这样才不会算错啊 毕竟有许多人连算盘都会算错
<huntxu> yunfan: 16進吧，下面三個，上面三個
<huntxu> 剛好的
<huntxu> 只要口訣對上了，四則運算估計都沒問題
<yunfan> huntxu: 问题是有许多dummy记四条规则都怕麻烦啊
<huntxu> 那沒辦法 =.=
<yunfan> 是啊 没办法 只好设计更简单的工具了
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 求高手指点下ubuntu12.04启动流程 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445261 求启动流程，ubuntn是基于事件的，这个我也了解，就是对启动过程还有点模糊，特别是窗口管理器启动的过程（基于lightdm），有脚本分析更好,目前我就在/etc/init下找到了lightdm.conf，里面启动了lightdm管理器，如下 统计信息
<^k^> : 发表于 由 a309261868 — 2013-07-05 17:41
<Meowoo> palomino|working, 我知道怎么弄了
<Meowoo> palomino|working, fbterm -i fbterm_ucimf
<Meowoo> 问题是 fbterm 启动 fbterm_ucimf 时会内存错误额
<palomino|working> 额。。
<palomino|working> 刚才谁说的fcitx支持
<palomino|working> 要不你试试fcitx
<Meowoo> 源里没有 ibus-fbterm, 也没有 fcitx-fbterm
<Meowoo> ibus-fbterm 要编译，但是编译通不过
<Meowoo> 我错了，源里有 fcitx
<Meowoo> 我错了，源里有 fcitx-f...-fbterm
<palomino|working> fcitx-frontend-fbterm
<palomino|working> lol
<Meowoo> 是额，之前我只找 fcitx-fbterm
<ThinkingCN> 我 想要copy 某一目录下的 所以*.bin ，除了k.bin 有完美点的shell命令吗
<nyfair> cp *.bin /usr/ooxx
<nyfair> rm /usr/ooxx/k.bin
<huntxu> cp SRC/*.bin DST/ && rm DST/k.bin
<huntxu> nyfair: LOL
<nyfair> huntxu: 来玩LOL
<huntxu> nyfair: 不玩，那是你們女孩子玩的游戲
<ThinkingCN> nyfair, 还没玩过LOL
<nyfair> huntxu: 为什么在我的认知中那是没有女朋友的死宅玩的？
<huntxu> nyfair: 你是沒有女朋友的死宅嗎
<nyfair> huntxu: 不是
<huntxu> nyfair: 那你玩嗎
<nyfair> huntxu: 有死宅拉我玩
<Meowoo> 装回 fcitx 了
<huntxu> nyfair: 那是不知道怎麽接近你
<huntxu> nyfair: 我常和我們team裏的小妹妹說
<huntxu> nyfair: 他男朋友玩dota，我跟她說你也學著玩，學到能把他每次都打到慘敗，他就不玩了
<iIlL10Oo> huntxu: 那是不可能的任务
<yunfan> huntxu: lol一票小孩子玩
<huntxu> iIlL10Oo: 你是說慘敗一次會厲兵秣馬卷土重來麽。。。
<yunfan> 我记得我玩minecraft里面的玩家基本就都是lol玩家 额
<yunfan> 周六周日 都分给minecraft和lol
<yunfan> 还是玩minecraft吧 去冒充熊孩子 烧抢 看小盆友哭很好玩
<iIlL10Oo> huntxu: 反正英雄都有克制，换个英雄就可以赢
<ThinkingCN> yunfan, 求指点
<iIlL10Oo> 而且太费体力，容易累
<ThinkingCN> yunfan, 知识有限，我现在一直想不明白这个问题：copy xxx根木录下的所有文件，但不copy文件夹（不复制xxx子目录下的文件）
<yunfan> ThinkingCN: 这个不难吧 find就是了
<yunfan> find ./xxx -type f -maxdepth=1 -exec cp {} $DST/ ; done
<iIlL10Oo>   -R, -r, --recursive		递归复制目录及其子目录内的所有内容
<iIlL10Oo> 如果想复制 \.* （点开头的隐藏文件） ， 也是用 find 吧？
<yunfan> 没试过 应该可以
<iIlL10Oo> o
<ThinkingCN> 这个我要理解理解。。。 {} 这里面就写空的？
<iIlL10Oo> {} 表示 find 得到的文件吧？
<huntxu> {} 是find的變量吧應該算
<yunfan> 恩 我对find也不甚了解 但是这个能work
<yunfan> 如果需要更炫的玩法 可以找依依给你手把手指导find
<iIlL10Oo> 写个脚本
<ThinkingCN> find现在只用过-name  我现在在看find帮助
<iIlL10Oo> mycp --type=hidden --maxdepth=1
<ThinkingCN> 那个done必须写？是不是多出来的？
<yunfan> 必须写
<yunfan> 额 错了
<yunfan> 我记成for了
<yunfan> find ./xxx -type f -maxdepth=1 -exec cp {} $DST/ \;
<abinex> 懒得在网上找免费的歌曲下载了
<ThinkingCN> yunfan, 现在理解了。
<abinex> 现在都找不到高品质音乐了
<yunfan> 理解万岁 我准备下班
<ThinkingCN> \(^o^)/~
<palomino|working> ...
<iIlL10Oo> abinex: 256Kbps 的算高不
<palomino|working> open.cd? abinex
<abinex> 那得有啊
<abinex> 没找到好的
<palomino|working> 前几天飞马问谁要邀请码来着
<iIlL10Oo> abinex: 小于192的我都删掉了
<palomino|working> iMadper`: iMadper`` 你们是..
<abinex> 来来回回反复听电脑里面那些老歌
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 一個網卡能橋接到兩個地方麽？
<abinex> 耳朵快要生出茧
<abinex> 了
<abinex> iIlL10Oo
<abinex> 你在哪里下载的
<iIlL10Oo> abinex: wine + xxx.exe
<abinex> 蛋疼啊
<abinex> 额
<abinex> 这样啊
<abinex> 要收钱么？
<iIlL10Oo> abinex: 不用，酷狗，我酷，多米
<palomino|working> ......
<abinex> 我看到都要会员帐号才能下载高品质的
<palomino|working> 刚才那个open.cd飞马说都是无损的
<abinex> 哭狗的没嘎品质
<iIlL10Oo> abinex: emule 里面也有mp3, 就是要自己搜索
<huntxu> gfrog_away: 短路了，不行
<abinex> 自由注册当前关闭，只允许邀请注册。
<abinex> 如果你想加入，请找到能够邀请你进入本站的朋友:)
<abinex> 我们只想知道有多少作弊者和吸血鬼在被踢后才开始想到珍惜帐户。是的，在被踢后不是你想回来就能回来。请具备邀请资格的用户注意，如果你在知情的情况下将邀请发给作弊者和行为不端者，你和被邀请者都会被踢。如果你想重新启用帐户必须经过我们同意。
<abinex> 那个open。cd是个PT下载站点
<abinex> 没有邀请进不去的
<abinex> 不如直接花点钱买个白金会员
<iIlL10Oo> abinex: 百度里面都小于192,音质不行
<abinex> 我下载无损的
<abinex> MP3直接无视
<abinex> 听MP3是折磨耳朵
<palomino|working> ...
 * palomino|working 渣耳听不出
<iIlL10Oo> abinex: 和音箱有关系，不然大于256就没区别
<Pudge> palomino|working: +1
<abinex> 老子就是用音响听的
<abinex> LOL
<palomino|working> 太高级了
<abinex> 音响是老板的啊
<abinex> LOL
<iIlL10Oo> abinex: 1000元的还行
<abinex> 从他小车上拿的低音炮
<abinex> LOL
<palomino|working> ...
<iIlL10Oo> abinex: 人家2万的也说有损
<Pudge> 超过5m大小的mp3直接删掉，不然硬盘装不下
<abinex> 他去广州，里面要放行李
<iIlL10Oo> 音箱很重要
<abinex> 就把里面的低音炮拆了
<abinex> LOL
<abinex> 给老子见了
<abinex> 正好拿来享受
<abinex> 那个Open.cd太贵了，要捐180
<abinex> 还不一定能进去，而且还要看城管的心情，
<palomino|working> 前几天飞马发邀请来着。。
<palomino|working> 我不需要就没要。。
<abinex> 哦
<abinex> palomino|working: 那也要考核的
<palomino|working> pt总得有考核嘛。。
<palomino|working> 不过一般挂足够长时间就行吧
<abinex> 哪天里面测城管不高兴了，想T你就T你
<abinex> 我已经花钱买了个白金会员
<palomino|working> 迅雷?
<abinex> 96元
<abinex> 杜娘
<palomino|working> 哦。。
<abinex> 没渣雷
<abinex> 渣雷不用买
<palomino|working> 网易 ‎- 4 天前 昨天下午，迅雷会员支付页面出现了Bug，价值为180元的迅雷白金会员年费显示为0.01元
<abinex> 渣雷已经有白金会员了
<abinex> 渣雷没用的
<abinex> 看电影照样要收钱
<abinex> http://yun.baidu.com/disk/beinvited?uk=1546753971
<^k^> abinex ... ⇪ 百度云 好友邀请
<palomino|working> ...
<palomino|working> 最下面一行图标的文字显示不全
<palomino|working> ?_/
<palomino|working> 我居然登录过。。
<^k^> 新 Mint • vim（版本7.3.923)分屏同时滚动的问题？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445263 安装了的同学帮忙看一下，分屏时，两个文件会同时滚动，即使设置了set noscrollbind也无效。 统计信息: 发表于 由 xxxcjr — 2013-07-05 18:37
<ThinkingCN> exit
<ThinkingCN> 搞错了
 * tuxskyer 
<ytf4425> hello
<^k^> ytf4425:点点点.  19:06 
<ytf4425> ...
<ytf4425> 这里有kk机器人么
<ytf4425> 这里有kk机器人么
<ytf4425> 有avbot机器人么
<FrankLv> 项目大量逻辑在oracle数据库的SP中，现在把code导出来到问题了，用vim+cscope看代码有点不习惯，有人推荐个GUi的工具么？win下也ok
<tuxskyer> FrankLv CODE::BLOCK
<administrator> hello 大家好
<Guest63958> hi
<^k^> Guest63958:点点点.  19:30 
<FrankLv> tuxskyer: 这个还不错的，我现在考虑用win下的来看 vim用来看部分代码
<tuxskyer> FrankLv code:block 一般的ide
<tuxskyer> 都可以阅读的
<tuxskyer> FranKLv 我win下记得有个source insight
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • 使用 ffmpeg 转换 truehd 到flac 多声道 ? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445264 我在XP 下使用了 ffmpeg 和 libav 分别用命令行方式 ffmpeg -i INPUT.mka OUTPUT.flac (INPUT.mka 是我从mkv电影中提取出的声轨, 是trueHD 6.1ch) 发现用ffmpeg和libav得到的结果都是体积相同的。当然得到的OUTPUT.flac也是6.1ch. 然后有2个问题：
<hekanghai_> 没人的
<^k^>  逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<Guest63958> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yPAnCOO5R9o
<^k^> Guest63958 ... ⇪ execution expired
<Guest63958> 美人吗
<Guest63958> 没人吗
<Meowoo> 我的fbterm可以了
<Meowoo> 也可以输入中文了
<Meowoo> 但是有个问题，它的滚平怎么那么奇怪
<Meowoo> 显示到下面，又从上面开始显示
<Meowoo> 不滚屏的
<Meowoo> 谁懂 fbterm 的
<zhuifeng> Meowoo: 我。。。。
<Meowoo> zhuifeng, 他的滚屏怎么那么奇怪额
<zhuifeng> Meowoo: 刷新有点奇怪，
<Meowoo> 显示到底部，不滚的，又从顶部重新显示
<Meowoo> 额
<Meowoo> 这个是正常的么
<Meowoo> 啥都弄好了，可以显示中文，也可以输入中文了
<Meowoo> 就是不滚
<zhuifeng> Meowoo: 我的fbterm跟正常的终端模拟器一样啊。。。。
<Meowoo> 我的不是额
<zhuifeng> Meowoo: 有滚动的。。。。
<Meowoo> 我没滚
<zhuifeng> Meowoo: 你的字体大小正常吗。。。
<Meowoo> 一个段子：问一个女神，滚不滚床单，我一直不知道她是同意了还是不同意，她说”滚“
<Meowoo> 怎么算正常
<Meowoo> 能显示中文额
<zhuifeng> Meowoo: vga是多少。。。
<Meowoo> 好像没什么问题额
<Meowoo> 分辨率么？
<Meowoo> 我是直接 fbterm -i fcitx-fbterm 启动的
<Meowoo> 没加什么额外的参数
<Meowoo> 我去arch的wiki，看不出啥门路
<zhuifeng> Meowoo: 我的也是默认配置，只改了字体。。。。
<Meowoo> 额
<Meowoo> 啥字体，我系统的字体确实不是默认的
<zhuifeng> Meowoo: 建议看看opensuse的文档http://zh.opensuse.org/index.php?title=SDB:Fbterm&variant=zh-cn
<^k^> zhuifeng ⇪ ti: SDB:Fbterm - openSUSE
<Meowoo> 谢了，我去看看
<zhuifeng> Meowoo: 文泉驿和DejaVu Sans Mono
<Meowoo> 额
<Meowoo> 谢了，我去看看
<administrator> hello
<zhuifeng> administrator: olleh
<^k^> administrator:点点点.  20:32 
<Tpwt> Hi
<^k^> Tpwt:点点点.  20:32 
<zhuifeng> test
<^k^> zhuifeng:点点点.  20:32 
<administrator> I'm root.
<Tpwt> 点
<administrator> ^k^: I am root.Nice job.
<tuxskyer> administrator  root foot
<zhuifeng> ^k^: 别理他
<^k^> zhuifeng, 这句话是不是太复杂或太简单了我。  20:34 
<administrator> ^k^: who is zhuifeng
<Meowoo> 我的分辨率是1024*600 这个有问题么
<Tpwt> 哦
<Meowoo> 还是不行额
<zhuifeng> Meowoo: 没有问题吧
<Meowoo> 就是不滚屏
<Meowoo> 你说的 vga是什么
<zhuifeng> Meowoo: 哦的是1024*768
<Meowoo> 我按那该了字体还是不行
<zhuifeng> Meowoo: 我的是1024*768
<zhuifeng> Meowoo: 我没说改字体就可以。。。。。
<Meowoo> opensuse里，基本都改了都不行
<zhuifeng> Meowoo: grub里有个启动参数，我的vga=0x317
<administrator> zhuifeng: how are ya
<zhuifeng> administrator: fine !!
<administrator> zhuifeng: heya vga=0x317 what is wrong
<^k^>  逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<zhuifeng> administrator: 看不懂英文。。。求别说。。。
<Meowoo> 要改 grub 啊
<Meowoo> 那还是算了
<Meowoo> 好恐怖
<Tpwt> ^¤^
<Meowoo> 屏幕滚动加  这个是啥意思
<Meowoo> 屏幕滚动加速  这个是啥意思
<Tpwt> 。
<administrator> zhuifeng: 你vga=0x317 怎么可以说中文的
<zhuifeng> administrator: vga=0x317有什么问题嘛。。。
<administrator> zhuifeng: 请交我
<administrator> zhuifeng: 请教一下我
<zhuifeng> administrator: 你是外国人么，说话怪怪的。。。。
<administrator> zhuifeng: 我用vga=0x317 说不了中文
<administrator> zhuifeng: 你真聪明
<zhuifeng> administrator: 你让我教你什么。。。。。。
<administrator> zhuifeng: 使用vga=0x317使用irc说中文
<zhuifeng> administrator: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=vga%3D0x317
<^k^> zhuifeng ⇪ t: Let me google that for you
<administrator> zhuifeng: 不要黑我
<administrator> zhuifeng: 我是菜鸟admin
<administrator> quit
<administrator> hello
<testssh> hello
<^k^> testssh:点点点.  21:27 
<mordory> test
<^k^> mordory:点点点.  21:29 
<mordory> emacs23.1.1这个版本用什么做提示好呢？
<mordory> erc
<mordory> zenity怎么在emacs里配置呢？高人指点下
<motoby> hello
<motoby> 你好吗
<^k^> motoby:点点点.  21:34 
<testssh> hello
<^k^> testssh:点点点.  21:37 
<Meowoo> knownbad, 你会不会出去一下，就忘了出去之前想干什么的吗？
<Guest18089> Meowoo: 你呢
<Meowoo> 我就忘了
<Guest18089> Meowoo: 给力！
<Meowoo> 本打算查点东西，但烟瘾起来了，忍不住出去买包烟，打算回来再查，回来了就忘了要查什么了
<Meowoo> 不过现在记起来了
<Meowoo> 是不是打飞机打得太频繁了
<Guest18089> Meowoo: 对
<Meowoo> e
<jiero> 热。
<jiero> 没空调，又周围影响。
<jiero> 。夜里31度，没空调，不舒服。
 * jiero 抱抱　lainme
 * imtxc nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnd
 * imtxc firefox 和 chrome 都5分钟崩溃一次，怎么破
 * necomancer 删除所有缓存和配置文件再试试。终端跑firefox看崩溃报什么
<widon> linux下有没有rmvb转mp4的软件阿
<imtxc> 公司机器上从不出问题，家里笔记本好烦。。。
<pudge> imtxc: http://imagebin.org/263503
<imtxc> pudge: 楷体多难看啊
<zhuifeng> DejaVu sans里面貌似包含了中文楷体？
<zhuifeng> 要不就是我弄错了。。。
<jiero> zhuifeng: 。你错了
<pudge> 没办法, 这网站太2b, 不用人类字体
<zhuifeng> jiero: 应该是我错了。。
<jiero> pudge: 什么字体
<pudge> jiero: 不知道
<zhuifeng> pudge: 我知道chrome可以强制所有网页用设定的字体显示。。。忽略网页的字体
<jiero> pudge: 微微的，晒你的结婚照
<jiero> zhuifeng: 笨蛋办法。
<jiero> zhuifeng: 正规的是专门替换自己讨厌的结果
<zhuifeng> jiero: 。。。
<zhuifeng> 不用chrome。。。
<zhuifeng> jiero: 怎么弄的。。不懂
<CyrusYzGTt> ..
<imtxc> 崩溃之后终端没有任何提示我擦
<zhuifeng> 什么崩溃。。。
<imtxc> zhuifeng: 浏览器  firefox 22
<iMadper> imtxc: 收到了
<jiero> zhuifeng: 对，不用chrome，用greasemonkey
<iMadper> imtxc: butterfly, 赞!
<iMadper> imtxc: 440ppi! 赞!
<jiero> imtxc: 你算好了，我这里，突然间电脑都连不上原来的网络了。。
<jiero> imtxc: 2台台式机都是。。。
<jiero> 怪在
<jiero> iMadper: 怪物
<imtxc> iMadper: 我擦
<iMadper> jiero: 啥怪物?
<imtxc> iMadper: 不炫耀能死？
<iMadper> imtxc: 是的.
<iMadper> imtxc: 一定要炫耀
<iMadper> imtxc: 不服?
<imtxc> iMadper: 你帮我解决了 ff 崩溃的问题我就服
<iMadper> imtxc: 怎么会崩溃?
<zhuifeng> imtxc: 我的浏览器没崩溃过。。。
<jiero> iMadper: 440　ppi
<iMadper> jie
<imtxc> iMadper: 我也不知道，在找不到崩溃的日志
<iMadper> jiero: 5英寸 1080p
<iMadper> imtxc: 开dump ,然后自己条四号
<iMadper> 自己调试
<jiero> iMadper: 那不就是　怪　物　么
<zhuifeng> jiero: greasemonkey   没用过。。。
<ofan> 午饭吃什么
<jiero> ofan: 红烧土豆泥
<zhuifeng> ofan: 。。。
<iMadper> jiero: 期待下一个笔记本也是1080p的屏幕...
<zhuifeng> 你们看这个验证码是不是碉堡http://blog.onovps.com/action/seccode-show?r=11
<^k^> zhuifeng ... ⇪ image/gif
<jiero> iMadper: 我期待1:1的屏幕
<imtxc> iMadper: 我先挨个插件禁用了排除一下
<iMadper> jiero: 方的? 老palm呀
<jiero> iMadper: 我不想要小的ㄛ。
<jiero> iMadper: 其实两个16:9连起来就差不多，如果没缝的话
<jiero> 啊哈哈
<zhuifeng> 安卓的也两G内存，不服。。。。。
<jiero> 安桌2GB内存跑虚拟
<zhuifeng> 有什么需要虚拟的。。。。
<jiero> iMadper: 关键是1080太小
<jiero> zhuifeng: 安桌所有程序都是虚拟的
<zhuifeng> 5英寸 1920x1080像素有必要这么逆天么
<zhuifeng> jiero: 。。。我还以为你说其他的呢
<jiero> zhuifeng: 以前有4.3寸 1080P
<zhuifeng> jiero: 。。。。
<zhuifeng> jiero: 一定很耗电。。。。
 * jiero 入手了2500张再生复印纸
<iMadper`> imtxc: 自带2.25v的耳放.. http://tieba.baidu.com/p/2031449133
<^k^> iMadper` ... ⇪ HTC BUTTERFLY好像有一个独立耳放模块_wp7吧_百度贴吧
<jiero> iMadper 。也是你是真的音乐设备迷。。
<imadper`> jiero: 必须的
<rannger> chrome28 ubuntu版更新太频繁了，google是不是把ubuntu用户当小白鼠了。。。
<zhuifeng> 这款手机黑的内存的钱么。。。。
<jiero> imadper`: 我刚买了雅兰仕AL-107音箱（俩10cm高的木质），39元，我的主力了。
<imadper> jiero: 多花50, 能买个jbl duet
<imadper> jiero: 很值
<imadper> jiero: 你那个39的, 怎么看怎么像玩具...
<zhuifeng> http://news.ccidnet.com/art/1032/20130705/5053287_1.html
<^k^> zhuifeng ... ⇪ 售价4900元 HTC Butterfly S香港上市 - 新闻中心 - 赛迪网
<jiero> imadper: 音箱吗，能出声就行了
<imadper> jiero: 笔记本不是自带吗?
<zhuifeng> http://www.donews.com/it/201307/1541521.shtm
<^k^> zhuifeng ... ⇪ 定价6198港币 HTC Butterfly S登陆香港_DoNews-IT门户-移动互联网新闻-电子商务新闻-游戏新闻-风险投资新闻-IT社交网络社区
<imadper> imtxc: firefox, 手机和电脑端的同步, 太赞了!
<jiero> imadper: 自带的比这个差很多。
<jiero> imadper: 而且我这个是给台式买的
<imadper> jiero: 好吧...
<imadper> jiero: 自带的确实比较水....
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 制作U盘启动 并安装LINUX操作系统的简要说明 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445267 超级本如果想用又快又好的操作系统，最简单的做法就是用LINUX系统。可是网上提供的版本都是光盘版本的操作系统安装盘。下载之后也没办法安装。 本人从网上整理了三种不同方法，并且尝试为有效，都
<jiero> imadper: 我自带的最水了——单声道的
<^k^> 是在WINDOWS下制作LINUX系统U盘启动安装盘的。 一种方法借助UNETBOOTIN。这种方法制作D …
<imtxc> imadper: .........赞你妹
<imtxc> imadper: 哥空调坏了。。。。。。。。。
<jiero> imtxc: 我没空调
<jiero> imtxc: 北京多少度？
<imtxc> jiero: 不知道啊
<jiero> imtxc: 对了你在哪里？
<testssh> hello
<jiero> testssh: test hello
<Spectrum> knownbad, 我对公猫好不公平额
<^k^> testssh:点点点.  22:32 
<jiero> imadper: 你说的那个都不是木质的哦
<Spectrum> 我给它带上铃铛，母猫去抓老鼠去了
<imadper> jiero: 不是, 塑料的
<imadper> imtxc: 空调坏了?
<imadper> imtxc: 还行, 我开到28度, 就挺凉快的...
<imadper> imtxc: 没空调应该也没问题
<Spectrum> 还空调，我吹风扇
<imtxc> ...
<jiero> imadper: 看起来真的是塑料
<freeflying> gfrog_away: 螃蟹卡确实搞啊
<imadper> jiero: 就是塑料
<jiero> imadper: 而且，170+ 价格。。。
<testssh> 1164523374
<testssh> ;;k;dfkasd;f
<testssh> test
<testssh> hello
<testssh> hello
<testssh> ?
<^k^> testssh:. .., 别刷屏, 请勿Flood，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<^k^> testssh:点点点.  22:37 
<^k^> testssh:点点点.  22:37 
<imadper> imtxc: 我有点儿不太想要remote了...    cc jiero
<freeflying> imadper: 乃也work at home了啊
<jiero> imadper: 你想要去办公室？
<jiero> imadper: 还是四处出差？
<Spectrum> 妈的，我家猫原来不会捉老鼠
<Spectrum> 我俩猫围着一老鼠
<Spectrum> 俩都不下手，老鼠也不怕，也不跑
<Spectrum> 母猫还有点怕
<jiero> Spectrum: 有第一次见面的不安定时期
<Spectrum> 公猫大胆点
<jiero> Spectrum: 下一次，你的猫就叼着老鼠到你鞋子边（里了）
<Spectrum> 额
<imadper> jiero: 本来想远程办公的
<imadper> jiero: 现在想想, 在家也不错
<Spectrum> 我俩猫都跑出去过的，不会没见过老鼠
<imadper> jiero: 你远程, 总不能背着音箱出去吧?
<jiero> imadper: 放着呗。
<imadper> jiero: 恩...
<jiero> imadper: 音箱0.7kg，不重
<Guest11263> imadper: hello
<imadper> jiero: 出门带着, 麻烦.
<imadper> Guest11263: hi
<Spectrum> 终于开始抓了
<jiero> imadper: 有源的音箱——USB供电
<Guest11263> imadper: 别老ban我
<jiero> Guest11263: 。。。
<imadper> Guest11263: ?
<imadper> jiero: 那点儿功率, 没法出好声音的
<Spectrum> 不过我公猫有点处于下风，因为我戴了铃铛给他
<jiero> imadper: 音箱么，分辨不出来，在家有家庭影院的音箱可以连
<Guest11263> jiero: hi
<Spectrum> 老鼠开始跑，猫才抓，我想那老鼠也没见过猫，不怕。
<jiero> Spectrum: 。。。你的猫会对静止的东西有兴趣？
<jiero> imadper: 音频器材党，你和单反一族差不多了
<Spectrum> 也不是，那老鼠也不是不动啊，我估计那老鼠也是初出茅庐，也没见过猫，根本不怕，散步似的在猫前边转来转去
<jiero> Spectrum: 你的老鼠大胆啊，大概是人养过得
<Spectrum> 俩猫围着老鼠，但哪个都不敢出击，老鼠走过母猫前面，母猫还让路
<Spectrum> 不是宠物来的，就是老鼠
<Spectrum> 有点怕得往后退
<Spectrum> 哪天捉几个老鼠去训练这俩猫，太弱了。
<freeflying> imadper: http://item.jd.com/567895.html?utm_source=www.smzdm.com&utm_medium=tuiguang&utm_campaign=t_4298_
<^k^> freeflying ⇪ ti: 【哈曼卡顿SOUNDSTICKSIII】哈曼卡顿harmankardon SoundSticks III 3代 水晶 音箱【行情 报价 价格 评测】
<imadper> freeflying: 看名字就知道贵
<imadper> freeflying: 不看!
<imadper> freeflying: 口亨!
<imadper> freeflying: 好吧, 我手贱打开了... 感觉比bose的便宜不少...
<imadper> jiero: 单反都是高富帅... 我是穷屌...
<imadper> freeflying: http://fx.smzdm.com/detail/104793
<^k^> imadper ... ⇪ Duke 公爵 巅峰金钻笔 ¥_京东商城优惠_发现频道_什么值得买
<imadper> freeflying: 吓死你!~~~~ lol~
<freeflying> lol
<imadper> freeflying: 候总, 我太穷了, 我连支笔都买不起....
<pudge> imadper: 不装咱还是朋友
<jiero> pudge: 。。。
<imadper> pudge: 没装, 真买不起...
<jiero> pudge: 有钱就和jd是朋友了
<imadper> pudge: http://fx.smzdm.com/detail/104793  你来买
<pudge> imadper: 继续装
<pudge> 没钱会看到这种东西?
<imadper> pudge: 谁知道哪个混蛋往smzdm上面推荐这个了...
<pudge> imadper: 像我这种,接触的机会都没有, 都不知道世界上还有这种笔
<imadper> pudge: 我平时都看的是9.9包邮的
<pudge> imadper: 你接触的人档次都太高了
<imadper> pudge: 我再穷, 我也知道布加迪威龙, 还不许我听说过吗?!
<pudge> imadper: 我听说过,但是我不知道这玩意贵还是不贵
<imadper> pudge: 我就在这里接触你了呀... 你想夸自己!
 * imadper 太贱了....
<abinex> 安逸
<abinex> 舒服
<wlemuel> what?
<abinex> wlemuel: 嗯，因为用Ubuntu啊
<abinex> 超级舒服
<abinex> 啥都不用折腾
<abinex> 开机即可享用
<abinex> 美妙的音乐
<Guest11263> hello
<^k^> Guest11263:点点点.  23:23 
<pudge> imadper: ...
<pudge> abinex: 不得瑟还是朋友
<abinex> pudge: 额
<abinex> pudge: 我错了
<abinex> pudge: 在听歌，所以忍不住
<abinex> pudge: 有点情不自禁的感觉
<pudge> abinex: ,,,继续得瑟
<abinex> pudge: 不敢了
<abinex> pudge: 在干嘛呢？还没睡觉？
<pudge> 睡个蛋,都还没下班
<abinex> pudge: 额？通宵？
<abinex> pudge: 你在西半球？
<pudge> 恩
<wlemuel> abinex hehe
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 尼玛ISAM又把我揪出来
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 似乎三个月没注册就会开始揪
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 我还是winxp
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: ISAM被我砍了
<roylez_> lol
<MeaCulpa_> 看来每三个月要复活它几天
<MeaCulpa_> 这东西烦死了，弄得电脑一塌糊涂
<MeaCulpa_> roylez_: 以后任何mgr想要客套一下挽留我，我只要说我不想遵守ISAM, 估计就没人敢再说一句话了
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 关键是现在跳槽很不容易啊
<MeaCulpa_> 恩，年乘不好
<roylez_> MeaCulpa_: 5年内都不会有转机了
<passion> 这么晚了都睡了把
<administrator> hello
<^k^> administrator:点点点.  00:04 
<wlemuel> administrator: hello
<ballcat> 最近有没有人遇到 pm-suspend 失败的问题
<ballcat> 内核3.8之后
<lolicon> 喵
<ofan> 猫叔不在？
<ofan> lolicon: 夜猫？
<lolicon> ofan: 睡了
<ofan> lolicon: 睡吧
<^k^>  05:02
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu中文衍生版 • 安装完成后进不去 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445270 使用优盘安装完麒麟后重启开机，没有选择系统的选项，直接进入win7，请问诸位大侠该如何解决？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 killersoft — 2013-07-06 0:33
#ubuntu-cn 2013-07-06
<^k^>  逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 开机启动乱码…不能进系统 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445274 1373070369255.jpg如图～手机在线等待… 统计信息: 发表于 由 oldfeel — 2013-07-06 8:26
<^k^>  逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<abinex>  早啊，各位
<roylez_> jiero: http://show.smzdm.com/detail/9065
<^k^> roylez_ ... ⇪ 我也晒个冰箱—— Panasonic 松下 NR-W56S1-W 对开门 冰箱，冰镇饮料的仓库_家用电器_晒物广场_什么值得买
<roylez_> jiero: 牛，买个冰箱，占了10w的地
<jiero> roylez居住在城市的悲哀
<jiero> 香港是 8万元/平方米
<jiero> roylez 还是公用冰箱好
<passion> 看  rmvb  装什么解码器/
<jiero> passion: realplayer
 * jiero 有7年没碰rmvb了，那东西还存在啊。
<Stifler> ...
<passion> 不想用realplayer
<passion> 有个smplayer是不是自带解码呢
<pudge> passion: codec32
<passion> 我是64的系统
<pudge> codec64
<passion> 我擦 找不到包  没源么？
<passion> 163源都没这个吗
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • Abiword的问题！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445277 我在openoffice里可以调用中文输入法，但在Abiword里怎么也调不出，不知道是什么原因？我的系统是xubuntu7.04. 统计信息: 发表于 由 bernardsz — 2013-07-06 9:38
<pudge> sudo wget http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/feisty.list -O c/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list wget -q http://packages.medibuntu.org/medibuntu-key.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add - && sudo apt-get update
<jiero> passion: 肯定没有。
<^k^> pudge ⇪ t: 404 Not Found . IN gettitle
<passion> 加了 rpmfusion.org 就搞定了
<passion> 所以说这里面的全都是ubuntu？
<passion> 我用fedora
<imadper> ..
<imadper> passion: 这里用ubuntu的人很少的...
<imadper> roylez_: 我加也是对开门冰箱... 老狗的...
<jiero> imadper: mad，发现用上2500张纸，我需要很多大脑。
<jiero> imadper: 老狗是啥？
<imadper> jiero: lol~ 纸太多, 脑子不够用了
<imadper> jiero: lg
<roylez_> imadper: 壕，这种好贵
<imadper> jiero: LG
<jiero> imadper: 你们都是新冰箱啊。
<imadper> roylez_: 跟地皮一比, 冰箱钱就是个渣渣.
<pudge> 宅男废纸
 * jiero 家里都是近30年或者30年之上的冰箱
<jiero> pudge: 更费笔
<pudge> 宅男省逼
 * jiero 所以回归使用铅笔了
<jiero> 中性笔都快用光了。。。
<roylez_> imadper: 不知道死的时候能不能从家里割两平方米
<imadper> roylez_: 死的时候的事情, 有啥可考虑的.
<jiero> roylez发明挂着的冰箱，
 * imadper 哪管死后洪水滔天...
<jiero> imadper: 今天你就死了 ;)
<imadper> jiero: O_o
 * CyrusYzGTt 3.9.9-301.fc19.x86_64 又升级完毕
<jiero> imadper: 。。。
<jiero> imadper: 死的太年轻了
<imadper> 屁... 我还这儿打字呢!!
<jiero>  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=35&t=445277
<^k^> jiero ⇪ t: Abiword的问题！ - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛
<jiero> 竟然现在有人用 Ubuntu 7.04 还问问题。
<jiero> 谁回答。
<imadper> jiero: 得找一些老不死的回答... 我第一次用linux就是804了
<Stifler> 第一次用fedora 5
<jiero> imadper: 。。。我还没老死
<roylez_> jiero: 我最后一次用ubuntu是 6.06
<jiero> Stifler: 我上大学时，学校IT研究院是Fedora 4，中国学生就在抱怨。。。
<jiero> roylez_ 呃。然后你是用啥来，直接arch？
<roylez_> jiero: debian
<jiero> roylez_ 哦，老不死的
<roylez_> imadper: 帽子
<imadper> roylez_: 不给了, 怕你.
<imadper> roylez_: 肯定没好事....
<roylez_> imadper: 又不踢你
<imadper> roylez_: 不许欺负裸姐....
<roylez_> imadper: 我教育他
<imadper> roylez_: 送我这个吧.
<imadper> roylez_: http://item.jd.com/906655.html?utm_source=kong&utm_medium=tuiguang&utm_campaign=t_4298_
<^k^> imadper ⇪ ti: 【公爵巅峰金钻笔】公爵（Duke） 巅峰金钻笔 金笔/钻石笔 限量版笔【行情 报价 价格 评测】
<roylez_> imadper: 你要金逼干啥啊
<jiero> roylez_ imadper 公爵（Duke） 巅峰金钻笔 金笔/钻石笔 限量版笔促销信息：
<jiero> 加价购满2000000.0元另加1.0元即可购买热销商品  详情 >>
<imadper> roylez_: 用
<jiero> 满2000000.0元另加1.0元
<imadper> jiero: 送保险柜.
<roylez_> imadper: 等我死了，我给你汇10倍，冥钞
<passion> 时间
<imadper> roylez_: 那会儿说不定我还活着呢!
<roylez_> imadper: 也没几年了
<imadper> roylez_: ...
<roylez_> imadper: 如果你先死了，我给你烧100倍
<jiero> ima
<roylez_> imadper: 所以，你还是先死比较合算
 * jiero 趁着两个都没死，都抱抱
<imadper> roylez_: 不好.
<jiero> 都变僵尸了
<Stifler>  /clear
<roylez_> imadper: snowden也许要去委内瑞拉了...
<imadper> roylez_: 那边风景好不?
<roylez_> imadper: 党国无能。达赖都被米国养起来了，snowden明显是块肥肉
<imadper> roylez_: 外交压力大呀
<roylez_> imadper: 大毛
<imadper> roylez_: 中国还指望着米国能遣返所有逃过去的贪官呢
<roylez_> imadper: 老子有炸弹
<jarod_ch_> 省省吧　中国一堆事情要处理　把矛头引向自己有好处么
<roylez_> imadper: 遣返贪官你才是在做梦
<jarod_ch_> 中国现在巴不得美国分心处理其他的事情去　自己好收拾南海问题　和　国内的一堆问题
<imadper> roylez_: 没高超音速的导弹. 你先发射半小时, 米国的导弹也能先打过来
<roylez_> imadper: 我把这个菜鸟踢了行吗？
<imadper> roylez_: 我都很想... 但是最好不要... 不然我的op不保...
<jarod_ch_> 把snowden留中国等于引火上升
<roylez_> imadper: 你真是渣渣中的战斗渣
<imadper> jarod_ch_: 南海问题, 最好是一辈子都不要解决. 不然, 民众去哪儿看热闹? 伟光正怎么治理国家?!
<jarod_ch_> 你省省吧　你以为中国　搁置争议　共同开发　是中国吃亏么？！
<jarod_ch_> 一点不懂国际法和南海的具体情况
<imadper> roylez_: 我前面两个op, 都被缴械了
<jarod_ch_> 搁置争议共同开发恰恰是中国占便宜　中国不想现在解决菲律宾的事情恰恰是因为在现有情况下对中国是有利的
<imadper> roylez_: 但是, 有些人真的在不停的挑战我的耐力极限.
<pudge> +1
<imadper> pudge: 啥?
<jiero> imadper: 耐力不足穿耐克
<pudge> nothing
<imadper> jiero: 比克大魔王
<jarod_ch_> 菲律宾和中国的划界按照国际法划界，就是对半分；按照现在的搁置争议就是一锅汤，大家不要分你我，都可以来舀水，中国拿碗舀水，而菲律宾只能拿勺子舀水。你说哪个方案对中国有利？
<jiero> 省时间的概念。
<jarod_ch_> 狗屁不懂，瞎诈唬
<jiero> 随时暂停。
<imadper> roylez_: 我认输.
<pudge> 再见
<imadper> jarod_ch_: 任期不过十年, 哪个领导人都不会在乎这点儿利益的. 孩子.
<pudge> 魏光正是谁
<jarod_ch_> 省省吧　这种国家既定政策是一个领导人就说了算的，中国明显是在占便宜，而这其中的道理又不能跟普通老百姓讲明了，然后一帮狗屁不懂的屁民和网络义和团就群情激愤了
<imadper> jarod_ch_: 南海问题真正好处在于, 大家终于都去关注这蛋疼脑残的纠纷, 没人关注内部财富不均的问题了. 既得利益者可以安心的过日子, 苦逼穷屌都去当爱国好市民了.
<imadper> pudge: 伟大光荣正确, 我党呀!
<pudge> 。。。
<pudge> 我还以为是下一届国足教练
<imadper> lol~
<pudge> 国家大事离我太远，关我等叼丝蛋蛋事
<jarod_ch_> 中国的治海权是比较强的，中国的渔船可以开到距离中国很远的地方，接近菲律宾的地方捕鱼，把菲律宾家门口捕完了，然后在自己家门口捕鱼；而菲律宾只能在自己家门口捕鱼。
<jarod_ch_> 所以现在不要明确南海分界　恰恰可以让中国多占利益
<jarod_ch_> 如果按照国际法分界，就是一锅汤，中国菲律宾各一半
<pudge> ..
<imadper> roylez_: lol~
<roylez_> pudge: 他妈喊他回家吃饭了
<pudge> ..
<imadper> roylez_: 你踢人都不给理由的~~ lol~
<pudge> 节操碎了一地
<roylez_> imadper: 我说了啊，他该吃饭了
<imadper> roylez_: kick的时候给出来呀
<imadper> roylez_: 不然, 莫名其妙的就被kick了....
<jarod_ch_> 狗屁不懂　然后一帮网络义和团就在这里诈唬
<pudge> 这里不是号称除了ubuntu话题不能说，别的都可以说么
<CyrusYzGTt> 不是，，
<pudge> 正好边吃东西边看戏
<imadper> pudge: 看/topic
<imadper> pudge: 已经禁止色情了
<pudge> 哦，又加了一条
<imadper> pudge: 我觉得, 要不要+一挑, t五毛?
<pudge> 必须
<imadper> pudge: 真心接受不了脑残伟光正粉
<imadper> pudge: 不过, 这得老op同意.
<pudge> imadper: 谁是老op
<imadper> pudge: 而且, 很难判断谁是5毛...
<imadper> pudge: freeflyin 之类的
<pudge> imadper: 喷子就是
<pudge> imadper: 最明显的特点就是攻击性强
<pudge> imadper: 嘴贱
<imadper> pudge: 看我来引出所有的盆子~~
 * imadper 魅族的手机比小米的强多了!!!! 小米渣渣. 
<imadper> pudge: 看吧, 一会儿小米粉就出来喷我了~ lol~
<jarod_ch_> 拿着无知当正确
<pudge> 脑残， 小米手机宇宙第一，
<pudge> 狗屁不懂，拿无知当正确， 小米手机是你等脑残能评价的？
 * imadper ... ...
 * imadper 太配合了!!! lol~
 * CyrusYzGTt 围观
 * jiero 还是支持各种窃听计划，全球摄像头！
<jarod_ch_> pudge：谁在乎你拿小米了
<jiero> 全范围部署摄像头
<pudge> imadper: 不过说真的，小米系统不错，我挺喜欢的，很流畅
<jiero> 从厕所到卧室，从医院到草丛
<pudge> imadper: 能让我坚持使用超过半年以上不刷机的唯一版本
<imadper> pudge: 1g内存, 开机之后只剩下300mb
 * jiero 的手机只有256MB RAM
<roylez_> imadper: ban了吧
<jiero> 虽然有32GB空间
<pudge> imadper: 但是他就是流畅， 别的版本， 1g内存剩900m也还是卡
<imadper> roylez_: 留着图一乐~
<imadper> pudge: 你没见过miui的kernel panic?
<pudge> imadper: 啥意思？
<jiero> 研究网页研究的好
<roylez_> pudge: kernel panic还啥意思
<imadper> pudge: 没啥..
<pudge> 不懂，就教育
 * CyrusYzGTt 还在用 中兴 U208 的路过
<imadper> pudge: 一会儿我给你写个程序, 你执行以下, 就知道了~
<roylez_> pudge: 没见过kernel panic的，用Linux都不超过2年
<pudge> 。。我好惭愧
<imadper> roylez_: 我去写个kernel module, init那里调用BUG()
<CyrusYzGTt> pudge§ 我遇到 kernel panic 就重新安装linux.不会修复
<imadper> roylez_: 让 pudge 执行一下就行了
<imadper> s/安装/启动/
<roylez_> imadper: 写毛啊，懂了就行了
<roylez_> imadper: 要写就写 system('/bin/rm -rf /')
<CyrusYzGTt> 就是 安装。  不过要先删除
<jiero> roylez 我用了4年才见了。
<jiero> roylez 而且见到之前一直以为是游戏名，所以写了 http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/Kernel_Panic
<^k^> jiero ⇪ ti: Kernel Panic - Ubuntu中文
<roylez_> jiero: 你的学习速度是正常人的一半
<jiero> roylez_ 谢谢夸奖
<roylez_> jiero: 智商捉鸡
<pudge> 我用了7年了，捉鸡
<imadper> su -c "echo c > /proc/sysrq-trigger"    pudge
<pudge> 今天还是不知道啥意思
<jiero> roylez_ 你运气太悲
<roylez_> pudge: ......
<pudge> imadper: 不敢随便弄
<imadper> pud
<jiero> roylez_ 竟然kernel panic都碰上了
<imadper> pudge: su -c "echo c > /proc/sysrq-trigger"   放心, 不会有事.
<roylez_> jiero: 这个不要太简单啊...
<imadper> pudge: 就是让你看到kernel panic而已
<imadper> pudge: 执行之前, 保存你的工作内容.
<roylez_> jiero: ubuntu / rhel ，都是panic的高手
<pudge> imadper: 先告诉我什么交kernel panic
<imadper> pudge: 重启之后, 一切都没有发生.
<pudge> imadper: 英文单词不认识
<imadper> pudge: 纸上得来终觉浅!!!
<jiero> pudge:  你看到 http://wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/Kernel_Panic
<imadper> pudge: 绝知此事要躬行!!!
<pudge> 我艹，就一个游戏啊
<jiero> pudge: 。。。
<imadper> panic... 就是, 傻逼了  的意思... kernel panic可以翻译成:  内核傻逼了
<imadper> pudge: ^^
<jiero> pudge: 我果然能成功误导你了！
<pudge> 能赶上星际么
<roylez_> imadper: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac725803
<^k^> roylez_ ... ⇪ 网游高级程序猿转行卖烧饼 买房买车娶靓妹 - AcFun弹幕视频网
<imadper> roylez_: 你也去呀!
<pudge> imadper: 内核挂掉？
<imadper> pudge: 恩.
<pudge> imadper: 司机？
<imadper> pudge: 恩.
<pudge> imadper: 我艹，说中文啊，
<pudge> imadper: 搞的这么玄乎
<imadper> pudge: 我擦!!! 都tmd这么说好不好...
<CyrusYzGTt> pudge§ http://zh.wikipedia.org/zh-cn/%E5%86%85%E6%A0%B8%E9%94%99%E8%AF%AF
<^k^> CyrusYzGTt ⇪ t: 内核错误 - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<roylez_> imadper: 擦，那哥们写远征的...
<imadper> roylez_: 烧饼... sb... 程序员烧饼....
<jiero> pudge:  内核不是 kernel？
<imadper> roylez_: 妹子是个哑巴?!
<pudge_> imadper: 还好我没有运行你的命令
<roylez_> imadper: 懒得跟loser说话吧
<ofan> 有用newsblur的么
<imadper> roylez_: 应该是.
<imadper> ofan: slickreader
<pudge_> imadper: 言归正传， 小米系统我用了好久，还真没碰到过死机，
<pudge_> imadper: 倒是别的各种2b系统，老死机或者自动重启
<imadper> pudge_: ... ... ... 你还记得呢?!
<pudge_> imadper: 这才是主题，怎么能忘记
<ofan> imadper: 这个就是newsblur的程序
<imadper> ofan: 是嘛?
<imadper> ofan: 哦, 我知道不少是newsblur的, 不知道这个也是
<imadper> pudge_: ... 那是你运气好... 你连电脑的都没见过...
<pudge_> imadper: 电脑的见过啊
<pudge_> imadper: 我只是没见过这个词
<imadper> pudge_: jarod_ch_: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kNGmq7mHTFA
<ofan> imadper: www.newsblur.com
<imadper> pudge_: 好吧....
<imadper> roylez_: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kNGmq7mHTFA
<^k^> imadper ... ⇪ execution expired
<jarod_ch_> @imadper: 干什么？
<imadper> ofan: 反应比较慢
<imadper> jarod_ch_: 推荐.
<ofan> newsblur要人多才好用
<ofan> imadper: 我这还好
<jarod_ch_> @im
<pudge_> imadper: 还有，安卓死机绝大部分原因，都是因为micro sd卡质量不好引起的
<ofan> 这货用的django,mysql,mongodb,redis... 一大堆东西
<ofan> 快不了
<pudge_> imadper: 我后来测试了好几个星期，就是sd卡的原因，
<imadper> pudge_: 好吧, 这我不知道
<CyrusYzGTt> pudge_§ 那就用 class 10 的SD 卡
<ofan> imadper: 本来我打算部署到vps上，太麻烦了
<pudge_> imadper: 换了几个手机都一样， sd卡一定要买c10以上的刷机
<jarod_ch_> @imadper: 什么东西，老子学法律的，所以我知道南海争端的搁置争议方案对中国是有利的，一帮码农有几个懂得国际公法的？
<pudge_> imadper: 不然很容易死机
<pudge_> 越来越典型了
<imadper> ofan: 是呀. 自己写个手机应用, 手机看就行了
<Stifler> 2k以下的手机哪款好？
<ofan> imadper: 所以我直接买他们服务了
<imadper> Stifler: 多花90, 买mx2吧?
<imadper> ofan: 多少钱?
<imadper> ofan: 好用我也买.
<ofan> imadper: 一年$24
<ofan> imadper: 感觉目前最好的
<pudge_> Stifler: alcatel one touch star 1600， 绝对性价比高
<imadper> ofan: 288/å¹´
<jarod_ch_> @imadper: 一个政府干过很多操蛋的事情　是不是意味着　它干的所有的事情都是　操蛋的？！
<jarod_ch_> 一码归一码
<Stifler> imadper: 看看
<ofan> 比feedly和digg都好
<roylez_> imadper: 这歌不错 http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac725792
<^k^> roylez_ ... ⇪ 这纠结别扭的感觉才是音乐啊！孟瑞雪 假面 - AcFun弹幕视频网
<ofan> 分享和评论等social功能很不错
<pudge_> Stifler: 还有华硕刚出的一款， 1400元， 1g内存， 4,7寸屏幕， 4核cpu， 800w像素+500
<Stifler> pudge_: 没听过啊，我瞅瞅
<pudge_> Stifler: 性价比超级高
<pudge_> Stifler: 我也第一次听说华硕做手机了， 刚好看见了，被价格震惊了
<Stifler> pudge_: 用过c8812，很不错
<ofan> imadper: slickreader很多功能都没有
<imadper> ofan: 你要啥?
<ofan> imadper: newsblur的功能
<ofan> 不完整吧
<imadper> ofan: 我去试试看
<ofan> 比如添加好友
<ofan> 刚才显示空白页
<Stifler> 我艹，这手机牛x
<Stifler> http://www.igeak.com/product/feature/178
<^k^> Stifler ... ⇪ Feature
<imtxc> 招行的积分怎么兑不了麦当劳了。。。。。
<pudge_> 自拍。。
<pudge_> Stifler: 给帅哥美女用的，我等叼丝不好意思用
<jiero> 哦。ISO 3200，我的手机可以做到，不过效果不好。
<Stifler> pudge_: 是啊...
<Stifler> jiero: 手机还能调iso?
<jiero> Stifler: 能啊。
<Stifler> jiero: GAOJI，啥机子
<jiero> Stifler: 能调 ISO WB Shutter
<pudge_> iso是啥？国际标准组织？
<jiero> Stifler: nokia n900
<Stifler> jiero: 原来如此
<Stifler> pudge_: 感光度
<pudge_> ..
<roylez_> imtxc: 渣，我还有2000多分没用呢....
<pudge_> 我的垃圾手机，光线不足照出来就是马赛克
<Stifler> 看来不如花200买个诺鸡鸭1100,剩下的钱买微单
<imtxc> roylez_: 豪啊。。。。 2000积分
<ofan> imadper: global shared stories 是空的
<roylez_> imtxc: 不能兑代金券的，都是垃圾银行垃圾积分
<imtxc> roylez_: 招行的积分不好攒啊。。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> 我只有中国移动的积分超过1000积分//
<imadper> ofan: 恩, 不过, 这两个功能, 我不太需要倒是.
<ofan> 慢慢就觉得有用了
<pudge_> 喷子呢，没意思了。。
<ofan> 就跟github一样
<roylez_> imtxc: 我以前用汇丰iCan，250港币消费直接返1元。现在招商银行 20 * 20 = 400 元消费，才能在棒约翰当一元用，而且不是直接返现金的
<roylez_> imtxc: 香港信用卡200分兑一元是公价
<imtxc> roylez_: 牛，用汇丰，用港币
<pudge_> imtxc: +1
<jiero> http://www.igeak.com/booking/index
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ 果壳电子 官方网站 智能手表
<jiero> lol
<pudge_> imtxc: 我去汇丰开户，人家委婉的告诉我，至少要存50w才能开户
<imtxc> pudge_: .................
<pudge_> imtxc: 我默默的低头出门
<jiero> roylez。。。主席壕
<jiero> roylez_ 50万系
<roylez_> jiero: 找死呢
<roylez_> jiero: 我用汇丰的时候账上就没有超过5w的时候
<imtxc> 擦，好不容易攒了1000积分，连顿饭都兑换不了
<pudge_> roylez_: 不公平啊，长的丑又不是我的错
<pudge_> 算了，睡觉了，梦里数钱去
<jiero> roylez_ 哦
<imtxc> jiero: 你太小看主席了。。 他是 500w 系
<roylez_> imadper: 给老子帽子
<pudge_> imtxc: 走好
<imadper> roylez_: 你丫老登陆两个
<imtxc> 发生了什么
<imtxc> jiero: 主席要kick你了 哈哈哈哈
<imtxc> roylez_: 动手
<NiuTouRen> imtxc: ...
<roylez_> imtxc: .
<pudge_> imtxc: 告诉你要走好
<NiuTouRen> ...
<imtxc> ..
<pudge_> +b是啥意思
<imtxc> pudge_: kick了就来不了了
<jiero> pudge_:  + ban
<pudge_> ..
<imtxc> pudge_: 我有经验。。。。
<NiuTouRen> pudge_: 你真想知道?
<pudge_> NiuTouRen: 。。节操呢
 * NiuTouRen 绝知此事要躬行!
<NiuTouRen>  /kickban pudge_
<pudge_> ..
<imtxc> pudge_: 别怕。。。
<imtxc> pudge_: 换个ip 跟 nick 就又回来了
<NiuTouRen> imtxc: 封ip, 封nick
<imtxc> pudge_: 然后去管理频道上诉
<NiuTouRen> imtxc: +b *!*@*
<pudge_> imtxc: 。。固定ip
<imtxc> pudge_: 就去投诉无良城管一手遮天
<pudge_> imtxc: 哪个频道？
<pudge_> imtxc: 还要说英语？杀了我吧
<NiuTouRen> pudge_: #freenode
<abinex> pudge_: 早
<jarod_ch_> 和无良网警一个德行
<NiuTouRen> pudge_: 你去国外, 难道你是说法语的?
<pudge_> abinex: 早个蛋蛋，准备睡觉
<pudge_> NiuTouRen: 必须啊
<imtxc> abinex: 早个鸟
<abinex> NiuTouRen: imader??
<abinex> imt
<NiuTouRen> abinex: y
<roylez_> NiuTouRen: 用 mirc ，你渣到可以
<abinex> imtxc: 来一盘蒸饺
<pudge_> NiuTouRen: 有人在默默的关注着你
<NiuTouRen> roylez_: 谁用mirc?
<NiuTouRen> pudge_: 你说 roylez?
<pudge_> NiuTouRen: no
<NiuTouRen> roylez_: 我问你呢, 谁用mirc?
<abinex> pudge_: 快点去抱枕头
<roylez_> NiuTouRen: 不清楚...
<NiuTouRen> roylez_: lol~
<pudge_> abinex: 抽完一根烟就去
<abinex> imtxc: 额
<imtxc> NiuTouRen: whois NiuTouRen 一直显示 mirc
<abinex> imtxc: 饺子呢
<imtxc> NiuTouRen: 求帽子 cc GNUdog
<NiuTouRen> imtxc: ctcp version呀
<Stifler> 珍惜生命，远离烟草
<NiuTouRen> imtxc: 你 ignore不就行了?
<pudge_> Stifler: 抽烟伤身，不抽烟伤心
<NiuTouRen> pudge_: 听过: 不良嗜好 没?
<Stifler> pudge_: 我已戒，嘻嘻
<pudge_> Stifler: 1年300天找不到人聊点深入的话题，就知道烟的好处了
 * NiuTouRen 可惜世上 唯有烟 热吻足我十年   cc pudge_ 
<Stifler> pudge_: 额
<pudge_> NiuTouRen: 。。。
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • Qtweb字体设置的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445280 Qtweb的浏览字体怎么调整呢，现在显示的英文字体非常小，我在系统和浏览器里都做了调整，但没有用，只是中文字体变大了，英文字体还是那么小...... 统计信息: 发表于 由 bernardsz — 2013-07-06 11:03
<pudge_> NiuTouRen: 自从看了中国最强音，陈奕迅在我心中地位狂降
<NiuTouRen> pudge_: 好在我没看~
<pudge_> 算了，天都亮了，再来一根。。
<Stifler> ....
<abinex> 幸好哦也没看
<Stifler> 好冷啊，今天20度
<abinex> 蛤蟆来了
<jiero> NiuTouRen: 什么意思？
<pudge_> 叼逼国家，4点天亮， 11点天黑，没法睡觉
<gorobot_hamo> test failed.
<abinex> 阿丹也来了
<adam8157> jiero: NiuTouRen gorobot_hamo 热
<abinex> pudge_: 在北极还是在南半球》
<jiero> adam8157:  32度属于可以入眠的温度范畴内
<adam8157> gorobot_hamo: kick hamo
<jiero> adam8157: 商量好，今年去看极光吧。
<NiuTouRen> adam8157: 空调.
<pudge_> abinex: 都不是，比较北而已
<jiero> gorobot_hamo:  呃。是hamo啊
 * jiero 抱抱 gorobot_hamo
<jiero> 软软的
<adam8157> NiuTouRen: 开空调不舒服啊
<abinex> pudge_: 快变成冻肉了没？
<NiuTouRen> adam8157: 事儿!
<NiuTouRen> adam8157: 那你就活该热!
<pudge_> abinex: 20度呢，冻个蛋蛋
<adam8157> NiuTouRen: =,=
<abinex> pudge_: 额
<jiero> 15层顶层，空调不良
<NiuTouRen> adam8157: 去 鲜卑利亚吧, 那里凉快
<abinex> NiuTouRen: 牛头，空调真的不舒服
<abinex> 还是自然风比较好
<pudge_> +1,
<pudge_> 一吹空调我就鼻子堵
 * jiero 很好奇，中国北方到北冰洋是多么大的一片陆地啊
 * NiuTouRen 一帮事儿b.... ....
<NiuTouRen> pudge_: 鼻子? 那是你家空调长霉了....
<abinex> jiero: 那是大漠
<jiero> NiuTouRen: 应该学那个罩内的城市
<jiero> abinex: 怎么可能
<abinex> 戈壁滩
<pudge_> 。。
<Stifler> 荒漠
<NiuTouRen> jiero: 不懂...
<abinex> jiero: 荒凉，无人烟
<jiero> NiuTouRen: 有个城市不是有天顶么
<pudge_> NiuTouRen: 室内外温差太大，受不了，我家厕所没空调
<abinex> 沙尘暴
<NiuTouRen> pudge_: .. ..
<NiuTouRen> jiero: 不知道..
<abinex> pudge_: 你在厕所上网啊？
<abinex> LOL
<abinex> 怪不得拼命抽烟
<pudge_> abinex: 家里的时候，卧室空调，但是要上厕所啊
<Stifler> 厕所上网好，烟灰直接弹马桶
<jiero> NiuTouRen: 昨天在外吃饭，第一次见到房间内有独立洗手间的。
<pudge_> abinex: 这叼逼国家没人用空调
<abinex> Stifler: 很多人手机掉马桶就这样了
<abinex> 在厕所上网
<abinex> 发推
<pudge_> abinex: 那是茅厕
<jiero> pudge_: 是蹲坑
<pudge_> abinex: 马桶如何掉， 除非用手机擦屁股
<abinex> 结果手机掉马桶了
<Stifler> abinex: ...
<abinex> 手一抖
<abinex> ip5掉到里面
<Stifler> 手一抖塞菊花里了
<pudge_> Stifler: 别，我烟头烫鸡鸡不是1,2次了
<Stifler> pudge_: 哈哈
<abinex> 肚子饿了
<abinex> imtxc: 同学
<abinex> 我的饺子呢
<pudge_> Stifler: 我有一次坐马桶上打dota， 尼玛逆风局， 打完我就站不起来了
<NiuTouRen> pudge_: 触摸板?!
<NiuTouRen> pudge_: 那你是逆风
<pudge_> NiuTouRen: 对的
<Stifler> pudge_: 用小红点打？
<pudge_> NiuTouRen: 触摸板，我用了一年
<Stifler> 不逆风才怪
<NiuTouRen> pudge_: 真牛人.....
 * NiuTouRen 房间第一牛人, pudge_ !
<pudge_> Stifler: 笔记本usb接口坏了，
<NiuTouRen> pudge_: .... ....
<Stifler> pudge_: ...
<pudge_> 坚持打了一年，后来用鼠标都不习惯
<Stifler> 我倒是用手机联网打DOTA
<Stifler> 来着
<pudge_> Stifler: 我也干过
<Stifler> 卡的一B
<pudge_> Stifler: 打一局50m流量
<pudge_> Stifler: 还行
<Stifler> pudge_: 卡是卡，照样暴走，哈哈
<jiero> pudge_: 你们那是啥游戏。。。
 * jiero 玩的游戏6kb/s 都行。。。
<pudge_> jiero: cs玩过么， 差不多的
<jiero> pudge_: urban terror
<gorobot_hamo> test failed.
<imtxc> gorobot_hamo: 哟哟哟
<pudge_> 切克闹
<imtxc> gorobot_hamo: 大蛤蟆
<Stifler> 煎饼果子来一套
<jiero> gorobot_hamo: 。蛤蟆bot么
<abinex> 蛤蟆
<jiero> 热。
<abinex> LOL
<Stifler> 蛤蟆牌BOT
<abinex> jiero: 快去游泳
<jiero> abinex: 没有水
<jiero> abinex: 美食街
<jiero> abinex: 没时间
<abinex> jiero: 泡在水里
<Stifler> jiero: 用口水抹遍全身
<abinex> jiero: 去晒太阳
<pudge_> 吃火锅，出身汗，凉快到死
<abinex> 然后，你进屋里就相对觉得没那么热
<Stifler> 斑马有一种万无一失的本领，在看着绳圈向它飞来时把头一低就躲开了。”看到这句我喷了....
<abinex> pudge_: 夏天吃火锅？
<pudge_> abinex: 长江以南的降温方法
<Stifler> 在重庆吃火锅不开空调，爽
<abinex> Stifler: 额
<abinex> Stifler: 不怕上火？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubuntu系统安全漏洞？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445281 1.怎样知道ubuntu12.04 LTS 系统有安全漏洞，官网会发布么？ 2.用什么命令修复这些安全漏洞？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Mivok — 2013-07-06 11:05
<pudge_> abinex: 吃到一身汗，很爽
<abinex> 不敢去外面吃什么火锅了
<pudge_> abinex: 冬天吃火锅才容易上火，夏天不上火
<Stifler> 不怕，有啤酒
<abinex> 要吃，买回来自己弄
<pudge_> 再来碗绿豆汤
<Stifler> 重庆那火锅哎，在辣椒和花椒的混合物里翻菜吃
<abinex> 外面的吃饭太不让人放心了
<pudge_> 冰镇绿豆疼， 吃完火锅来一碗，爽到爆啊
<Stifler> 花生奶，热啤酒
<abinex> pudge_: 绿豆还行
<abinex> 马蹄爽
<abinex> Stifler: 啤酒要冰的
<abinex> Stifler: 白酒才要加热吧
<Stifler> abinex: 重庆有一种啤酒是煮着喝的
<abinex> Stifler: 额，如同荔枝泡酱油啊
<Stifler> 我上学的时候，冬天冷了就煮啤酒喝
<abinex> 雷人
<Stifler> abinex: 你试试就知道了，很不错
<pudge_> 夏天踢完球最划算的降温方法， 去网吧，5毛钱一个小时，有空调，还有纯净水随便喝
<abinex> Stifler: 一直都是冰镇啤酒
<adam8157> Stifler: 和醪糟一起煮的 好喝!!!
<abinex> adam8157: 你敢吃啊啊啊啊啊啊
<abinex> LOL
<Stifler> http://www.xiachufang.com/recipe/1013146/
<^k^> Stifler ... ⇪ 煮啤酒（热啤酒）的做法_司剑殇(下厨房)
<abinex> 嗯
<adam8157> abinex: 相当好喝的, 我在四川喝过
<Stifler> adam8157: 嗯
<abinex> 还真有
<abinex> adam8157: 下次什么时候去
<adam8157> abinex: 晓不得..
<abinex> 记得带麻辣鸡回来
<Stifler> 吃鸡要吃椒麻鸡
<abinex> 不是一样么？
<Stifler> 不一样
<abinex> Stifler: ？
<abinex> 咋个不一样
<Stifler> abinex: 新疆椒麻鸡
<Stifler> http://www.sbar.com.cn/caipu/97611
<^k^> Stifler ... ⇪ 新疆椒麻鸡的做法,如何做新疆椒麻鸡,怎样做新疆椒麻鸡,新疆椒麻鸡的详细步骤,荤菜菜谱美食吧-健康美食的开始,提供各种美食,精美菜谱,食材大全,美食视频 www.sbar.com.cn
<abinex> 额，那是孜然粉烤鸡吧
<Stifler> 不是的，撕开的
<Stifler> 有点像凉拌
<abinex> 8分钟懒人猪蹄膀
<abinex> 猪蹄 我的最爱
<abinex> http://www.sbar.com.cn/caipu/120044
<^k^> abinex ... ⇪ 8分钟懒人猪蹄膀的做法,如何做8分钟懒人猪蹄膀,怎样做8分钟懒人猪蹄膀,8分钟懒人猪蹄膀的详细步骤,压力锅菜谱美食吧-健康美食的开始,提供各种美食,精美菜谱,食材大全,美食视频 www.sbar.com.cn
<Stifler> ...
<Stifler> 越说越饿，容我吃口巴旦木
<jiero> 最喜欢吃的面条，目前是和乐。。。
<jiero> lol
<jiero> 一般情况下，我讨厌本地的食物，亚洲的食物。。。
<abinex> 面条啊
 * jiero 喜欢多数料不加的原味。。。
<abinex> jiero: ？吃洋快餐长大的你？
<jiero> abinex: 不算是
<abinex> 那你咋不喜欢本地的食物？
 * jiero 吃水果蔬菜甜食稀饭各种原料型的
<abinex> 嗯
<jiero> abinex: 中国菜麻烦
<jiero> abinex: 不能大口吃
<abinex> 美味啊
<Stifler> jiero: 康师傅方便面欢迎你
<abinex> jiero: 西瓜可以大口吃
<jiero> Stifler: 没什么记忆，只吃过2~3次康师傅
<abinex> jiero: 还有鸭梨，苹果
<Stifler> jiero: 日子过的好啊
<jiero> Stifler: 你知道三鲜伊面么
<abinex> 也可以大口大口啃
<Stifler> 吃烤肉吧，大口的
<jiero> Stifler: 康师傅太贵
<jiero> Stifler: 嗯
<Stifler> jiero: 知道啊，死难吃
<abinex> jiero: 还有馒头
<jiero> abinex: 不吃馒头
 * jiero 吃窝头
<Stifler> 豆沙包
<abinex> LOL
<Stifler> 熊毅武好吃
<abinex> 香菇包
<abinex> 最好吃
<jiero> 不吃中国很多香料。。。
<abinex> 比叉烧包还好吃
 * jiero 讨厌豆制品和菌类
 * jiero 讨厌咸菜
<abinex> jiero: 我经常吃咸菜
<Stifler> 豆干多好吃的...
<Stifler> 炒菜没豆瓣酱也不行啊
 * jiero 讨厌肥肉和鸡蛋。
 * jiero 一直是甜面酱，豆瓣酱近年才见到
<abinex> jiero: 肥肉要煮的烂烂的才好吃，不腻
<Stifler> jiero: 你在哪国来着..
<jiero> Stifler: 豆瓣酱说明你是南蛮子。。
<abinex> jiero: 加上一些莲藕之类的一起炖
<Stifler> jiero: NONONO,我是北胡
<jiero> Stifler: 真没听说过豆瓣酱，只是去年回来之后才见到
<abinex> 吃烤羊，
<jiero> abinex: 没钱。
<Stifler> jiero: 你需要老干妈
<abinex> jiero: 买回来自己杀
<jiero> Stifler: 不喜欢。
<Stifler> abinex: 烤羊一定要自己烤才有味
<Stifler> jiero: 好吧
<abinex> 一头黑山羊
<jiero> Stifler: 我要鲜制的调味料，自己炒辣椒才好
<abinex> jiero: 合伙买的
<jiero> 辣椒丁，辣椒汁
<jiero> abinex: 。
<abinex> 山上有人养黑山羊
<Stifler> jiero: 哦，就像自己熬火锅底料那样
<jiero> abinex: 我怕死东西，只要自己做饭，我绝对不会用肉。
<abinex> 说好价格就可以买了
 * jiero 如果自己生活，就纯素食了
<Stifler> abinex: 山羊肉不好吃
<abinex> Stifler: 烤啊
<Stifler> 要2岁的绵羊
<abinex> 没绵羊
<jiero> Stifler: 连毛一起烧？
<abinex> 这里都是山羊
<jiero> Stifler: 你在哪里烧绵羊肉？
<Stifler> abinex: 烤也不用，要肥的粗毛羊
<Stifler> jiero: 院子里啊
<jiero> Stifler: 有院子啊。
 * jiero 都没
<Stifler> 当然要把皮剥掉啊
<abinex> Stifler: 我觉得还行
<jiero> Stifler: 为啥剥皮，皮一起烧
<abinex> 买一头羊可能要1000这样 吧
<jiero> abinex: 算了。。。
<Stifler> jiero: 皮不好吃，还影响肉的味道
<abinex> 在我们那里，买一头小牛要两千多
 * jiero 还是吃干粮和水果吧。。。
 * jiero 心里，食物就是生存需要而已。。。
<Stifler> 说到烤，万州烤鱼真心不错
<abinex> 嗯
<Stifler> abinex: 哪里？
 * jiero 可以干吃面
 * jiero 做不到生吃土豆
 * jiero 可以生吃胡萝卜
<abinex> ？
<Stifler> 干面没味道
<abinex> 生吃芋头
<jiero> Stifler: 加热就有了
<^k^> jiero:. .., 别刷屏, 请勿Flood，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<Stifler> 生吃西红柿
<abinex> jiero: 生吃芋头
<Stifler> jiero: 额
<abinex> jiero: 生吃甘蔗
<jiero> abinex: 不好吃。
<abinex> jiero: 生吃红薯
<jiero> abinex: 红薯和胡萝卜差不多
<Stifler> 生食妹子
<abinex> jiero:no
<jiero> abinex: 你不信炒菜的时候替换一下？
<abinex> 红薯和胡萝卜完全不一样
<abinex> 显然红薯的淀粉含量比较高
<abinex> 粉粉的，
<Stifler> 拔丝红薯还行
<jiero> abinex: 那你买了老红薯了
<abinex> 红薯放在家里就了，里面的糖分就比较高
<abinex> 吃起来，感觉比较甜
<jiero> abinex: 放阳光下晒一段时间，晒的干干了，然后炸
<abinex> 红薯放在家里久了，里面的糖分就比较高
<abinex> jiero: 额，在学校的时候经常用饭菜票换油炸红薯饼
<jiero> abinex: 炸土豆片的调料是味精+盐或者方便面的粉包，红薯不用
<jiero> abinex: 饼不如片
<abinex> 炸土豆都没红薯好吃的
<abinex> 真的
<abinex> 炸红薯最好吃
<jiero> abinex: 炸土豆要调料
<jiero> abinex: 沾料
<abinex> 炸红薯也要调料吧，面粉啥的
<abinex> 油炸出来是金黄金黄的
<abinex> 看了就让人流口水
<abinex> 一个两毛钱
<jiero> abinex: 不用啊，纯红的多好
<jiero> abinex: 呃。不用调料
<abinex> 嗯，
 * jiero 只炸金黄金黄的土豆片
<abinex> jiero: 没自己动手炸过，都是买的
<abinex> 在学校买的
<jiero> abinex: 。
<abinex> 在外面没的买
<jiero> abinex: 我算做过菜的么，初中开始暑假炸土豆地瓜片。。。
<abinex> 只有一个学校隔壁的老奶奶卖
<abinex> jiero: 嗯
<abinex> jiero: 算是吃货
<abinex> LOL
<abinex> 我们当时是用饭菜票买的
<jiero> abinex: 。。。你丫的比我大15岁？41了？
<jiero> 能用饭票的，只有1992年还上大学的。
<abinex> LOL
 * jiero 是在大学校园里长大的
<abinex>  苦瓜具有清热解暑，明目解毒的功效，最适合夏季食用。
<abinex> 苦瓜的热量超低，还能抑制脂肪吸收。
<abinex> 另外，苦瓜还能增强免疫力、美容养颜、降低血糖，抵抗癌症和肿瘤。
<abinex> 这样应该不算是刷屏 吧？
<jiero> 别人都不在了
<CyrusYzGTt> 如果我有OP。你早就被踢 顺便 ban
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • fcitx-table 为什么要依赖 fcitx-pinyin？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445284 如题，debian wheezy，装 fcitx-table-wubi 发现 拼音也装上了。 原来 Code: fcitx-table-wubi 依赖 fctix-table 依赖 fcitx-pinyin 统计信息: 发表于 由 chepix — 2013-
<roylez_> CyrusYzGTt: +1
<CyrusYzGTt> roylez_§ 呵呵
<roylez_> abinex: 跟bot打擦边球可以，跟城管打擦边球，那就是挑衅
<roylez_> abinex: 这是一个城管的亲身经验，切记
<Stifler> ......
<abinex> roylez_ 额
<abinex> roylez 不敢
<abinex> roylez 开吃了没
<roylez_> abinex: 以后不要提苦瓜，起码要改成黄瓜
<abinex> CyrusYzGTt: 额，别ban我啊
<GNUdog> 路过
<GNUdog> 准备吃饭去
<abinex> roylez 额
<roylez_> GNUdog: 鸡狗别跑啊
<GNUdog> roylez_: 干毛？
<abinex> GNUdog: 打酱油了没
<roylez_> GNUdog: 给我帽子踢人玩啊
<GNUdog> roylez_: 命令是啥来着？
<abinex> GNUdog: 别啊
<abinex> LOL
<GNUdog> roylez_: 你自己认证去啊
<roylez_> /op
<roylez_> GNUdog: 没有啊
<roylez_> abinex: 喏，这种状况最要小心了
<roylez_> abinex: 本聊天室最臭名昭著的城管上岗了
<abinex> roylez 你自己不也是城管么？
<abinex> gnudog 吃饭去了吧？
<GNUdog_laptop> 吃饭去，饿死了
<roylez_> abinex: 大概是吧
<roylez_> imtxc: 渣渣
<abinex> roylez 其实我用的客户端看不到哪个是城管的
<abinex> 除非用雷鸟的客户端
<roylez_> abinex: ....
<abinex> 这个客户端太简单了
<abinex> 就是只能发文字信息
<abinex> 木有太多的GAOJI功能
<imtxc> roylez_: .... 赞双帽子主席
<Spectrum> 大家好
<Spectrum> hi
<^k^> Spectrum:点点点.  12:59 
<^k^> Spectrum:点点点.  12:59 
<Spectrum> 原来我不能接收中文
<Spectrum> 谁懂 irc 的dcc的
<^k^>  逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<imtxc> GNUdog_laptop: 给个帽子吧
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  13:09 
<imtxc> GNUdog: 给个帽子吧，自由狗
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 使用ubuntu过程中的一些教程，让你使用它更顺手（这里有没有加精的？） http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445285 U盘安装及硬盘安装ubuntu http://www.linuxidc.com/Linux/2013-04/83479.htm http://www.linuxidc.com/Linux/2013-04/83525.htm&l
<abinex> http://news.163.com/13/0703/11/92RTBEU600014Q2A.html#163interesting
<^k^> abinex ... ⇪ err: no title
<abinex> http://v.163.com/zixun/V8GAM8GTF/V91BNEQNU.html#from=zixunplay_recommended
<^k^> abinex ... ⇪ 实拍：发情驴发现男子野外大便欲强奸未遂_资讯_网易视频
<jiero> 可爱的孩子们
<Spectrum> kde大升级额
<Spectrum> kde也快进入5了吧，还升级额
<Spectrum> 我发觉我的小本还挺好用的
<jiero> 我的破电脑。
<jiero> 该换台新的了
<Spectrum> 额
<abinex> jiero: 换啥牌子
<Spectrum> abinex, 你又准备去野外大便么
<jiero> abinex: 不在意。
<abinex> Spectrum: 额，危险动作
<jiero> abinex: 要求是没独显，SSD，高分辨率，便宜。
<jiero> 所以市场不存在
<abinex> jiero: MBA啊
<abinex> 等秋季
<jiero> abinex: MBA买不起
<abinex> 新品发布会
<jiero> abinex: 2500最好了
<abinex> jiero: 额
<abinex> 2500的笔记本啥概念啊
<abinex> atom的哦
<Spectrum> 我1600的都用得不知多 hight
<jiero> abinex: 很多i3的
<abinex> jiero: 嗯
<abinex> 2500的估计就是奔腾双核B940
<abinex> 2.0GHz
<jiero> 啦啦啦啦
 * jiero 的是双核1.6Ghz
<jiero> 现在的
<abinex> 要固态自己买回来换
<jiero> 不给保修了。
<jiero> 如果换。
<abinex> 肯定不保
<jiero> abinex: 分辨率也没的选
<abinex> 那就是啊
<jiero> abinex: 得出的结论，只能和ee一样买国外的dell xps
<abinex> 外接显示器啊
<jiero> 或者 hp envy
<jiero> abinex: 。。。
<abinex> 你要高分屏可以外接一个显示器
<abinex> LOL
<jiero> abinex: 无意思。
<abinex> 我就是这样的
<jiero> abinex: 我要笔记本就高分辨率
<abinex> 把笔记本当台式机用
<jiero> abinex: 闪边去，我是拖著笔记本到处走
<abinex> 嗯
<abinex> RMBP是你的首选
<jiero> abinex: 最好还能触摸
<abinex> 视网膜屏幕
<abinex> jiero: 那你只能买win8的
<jiero> abinex: 视网膜屏似乎只能支持os x
<abinex> 混合装备
<abinex> 谷歌的chormebook
<abinex> 比水果的分辨率还高
<abinex> 是个彻头彻底的上网本
<abinex> 内置很小容量的固态硬盘
<abinex> 所有应用都要通过网络实现
<abinex> 没有超高速的稳定网络连接和网络流量，那个chormebook就是个鸡肋
<Spectrum> 貌似我的cpu有4核
<Spectrum> 但是是 1.6 的 atom
<Spectrum> 不知道是不是我的系统认错了还是怎样的
<Spectrum> 妈的，貌似我升级了一次
<Spectrum> 把我的kde给删了
<Spectrum> 咋回事额
<Spectrum> 我重启看看
<jiero> kde真无意思。。。
 * imtxc 花积分，销卡片。。。。
<abinex> http://img1.gtimg.com/6/696/69635/6963573_980x1200_0.jpg
<^k^> abinex ... ⇪ image/jpeg
<abinex> 5月1日，山东济宁市，疫苗不良反应受害者家庭的一次聚会中，孩子们在麦田里拍下了这张合影。10个孩子中有9个是因为服用糖丸(脊髓灰质炎疫苗)后出现肢体的残疾，如果不借助假肢，他们将终身无法正常站立和行走
<kiss_kill> 这照片拍得不错
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 360声明文不对题，全是“空包弹” http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445295 继“黑匣子之谜”后，《每日经济新闻》今天再次剖析业界毒瘤360： 1、 秘密收集敏感信息致金融业用户“裸奔”； 2、 “马甲”伪装潜回苹果AppStore被识破再遭踢； 3、 拆解360产品测评认证的“虚”和“伪”。 详见《36
<jiero> imtxc: 天猫积分无用
<Guest75923> quit
<Guest89758> Guest75923: hello
<Guest75923> 不是能冲抵现金嘛
<JackChang> why only few people send message？
<jiero> 今天用上了 ￥3 一双袜子包邮。
<jiero> 买2双再说
<Guest89758> JackChang: hello
<Guest89758> JackChang: superstar
<^k^>  逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<Jackchang> 哪个论坛？
<Jackchang> 为什么这么少人说话呀
<knownbad> ?
<Jackchang> 好长时间就这么几个人说话 本来以为 这里很热闹的说
<knownbad> Perhaps just no one answered you?
<jiero> 可能因为你被大多数人 忽略了
<Jackchang> 杯了个具
<jiero> ubuntu 最终不是你的归宿
<Jackchang> 为什么呢
<jiero> Jackchang: 看美女 http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/large/62355f01jw1e6cxhsim01j20dc0hs400.jpg
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ image/jpeg
<Jackchang> 我很喜欢ubuntu这个系统啊 我现在基本上不用windows的 感觉ubuntu越用越好用
<Jackchang> 在公共场合 不太敢打开你发的链接
<jiero> Jackchang: 你要知道这里除了少数东西，大多数人是用不同东西的
<jiero> Jackchang: 就用来进这个频道的irc工具而言，我保证你能查到10种以上。
<lainme> Jackchang: 实测打开也没问题
<lainme> jiero: 下午好
<jiero> lainme: 下午好
<jiero> lainme: 。好久不见你露出水面了
<Jackchang> 看来你俩都是这里的常客了。。。
<imtxc> jiero: 平成这样了
<imtxc> jiero: 你丫还发
<imtxc> lainme: 侬好久不冒泡啊
<jiero> imtxc: ？
<jiero> imtxc: 什么？
 * jiero 觉得imtxc 是个怪叔叔
<imtxc> jiero: 三狗杀
<jiero> imtxc: ？什么三狗杀
<jiero> imtxc: 再胡搅，下次我就支持kickban你
<imtxc> jiero: 你的支持有用么
<lainme> imtxc: 等结果。好无聊。就来看看
<imtxc> lainme: 什么结果
<lainme> imtxc: 在做计算
<imtxc> lainme: 赞 膜拜计算结果需要等的人。。。。
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 求助：Unbuntu中怎么安装XP？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445296 之前在XP中用U盘安装的Ubuntu到E 盘中，每次从Ubuntu的Grub启动。 今天2B了，不小心把XP的系统盘格式化了 ，想用Ghost备份恢复好像也不行。。 求大神指点！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 kuas — 2013-07-06 14:
<^k^>  逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<CyrusYzGTt> Jackchang§ 那张图片很正常，， 没有裸露。。 那女看起来看好看
<Jackchang> 是我想多了。。。关于那场jpg
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt Jackchang 那是在炫耀自己参与了手持的本子的设计。
 * jiero 很不解，为什么很少见纯白色的本子啦。
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 额，没有留意本子，我只关注美女
<jiero> 或者画着卫生纸图形的本子封面
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt:  有些人自我介绍时：“你好小狮子”“你好轻松熊”那是什么意思？
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 。。 不知道，，貌似都全身有毛的动物
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 。哦谢谢。
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 你好顽皮猴
<lainme> jiero: 自己装订吧
<jiero> lainme: 。果然结果是这样么。
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 滚
 * jiero 买了 2500 张A4纸
<CyrusYzGTt> lainme§ 铃音姐
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 打飞机专用指？？
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 打飞机专用纸？？？
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 打飞机太高
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 纸张太轻，无法发射到那个高度
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 撸管用？
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: A4再生纸画画
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 基础知识严重缺乏的人很多
<lainme> jiero: http://www.moleskineasia.com/Online-Shop-hk/White-Hard-Cover 非常贵
<^k^> lainme ... ⇪ White Hard Cover
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§ 哦，擦屁股后的纸，然后再洗干净，，？？
 * sjd_zeus NND<还得去搞个3.9内核去
 * CyrusYzGTt 3.9.9-301.fc19.x86_64 
<CyrusYzGTt> 九九归一，准备升 3.10
<^k^>  逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<imtxc> CyrusYzGTt: debian?
<CyrusYzGTt> imtxc§ f19
<roylez_> imtxc: 日本人没打死太祖因为画像水平太差 http://ww1.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/7fb3e697jw1e6719jdm7aj20c8081tap.jpg
<^k^> roylez_ ... ⇪ image/jpeg
<imtxc> .................
<imtxc> 画成这样了。。。
<imtxc> roylez_: 画的是德国佬跟英国佬吧
<freeflying> 现在出去跑步是不是太早了
<roylez_> freeflying: 得肺结核正合适
<imtxc> freeflying: 烧烤人肉正好啊
<freeflying> 靠
<^k^> 新 其它类软件 • qalculate安装后一半中文一半英文，如何解决 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445300 qalculate安装后一半中文一半英文，如何解决 统计信息: 发表于 由 xu84403451 — 2013-07-06 7:32
<sjd_zeus> 3.9.1还不错呀
<^k^>  逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<roylez_> imtxc: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/mw600/c5794652jw1e6c9hlruijj20cc0ctwf7.jpg
<^k^> roylez_ ... ⇪ image/jpeg
<roylez_> sjd_zeus: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/mw600/92064f2ejw1e6c86ahjwmj20eh0hj3za.jpg
<^k^> roylez_ ... ⇪ image/jpeg
<roylez_> freeflying: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/4870400fjw1e6c8dsohzxj209a0ln0ua.jpg
<^k^> roylez_ ... ⇪ image/jpeg
<sjd_zeus> ？
<sjd_zeus> 谁搞过开源的视频会议系统呢
<jiero> sjd
<jiero> sjd_zeus: 现在，直接用webrtc搞就行了
<imtxc> 丫好多卡
<KevinZhang> anyhere
<Guest1381> ?
<Guest1381> ?
<flystom> ?
<sjd_zeus> jiero 哦，效果如何呢，我在研究bigbluebutton
<imtxc> iMadper: 我了个去
<iMadper> ?
<imtxc> iMadper: 刚刚翻手机才发现，安卓系统自带了 voip 功能，不需要安装那个软件。。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: .... ....
<imtxc> …………
<imtxc> iMadper: 用安卓手机有个不好处就是铃声的问题，我从来不修改手机的设置，导致铃声重复率相当高啊。。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 我的htc的, 貌似不是默认的android铃声.
<iMadper> imtxc: 一会儿就换葫芦娃去
<imtxc> iMadper: 但是所有的htc都一样
<iMadper> imtxc: 哦, 也对. 但是, 所有诺基亚也是呀
<imtxc> iMadper: 短信铃声更是重复率高
<iMadper> imtxc: 跟android没关系呀
<iMadper> imtxc: 短信确实不好选.
<imtxc> iMadper: 基本所有的短信声音，我在公司都听见过。。。。。
<alpha080> xxx
<iMadper> imtxc: 自己网上找个奇特的
<imtxc> iMadper: 难道你打算在 htc 上继续用 org-mode?
<iMadper> imtxc: 必须呀!
<iMadper> imtxc: 这么好的东西, 还同步
<iMadper> imtxc: 同步是第一生产力.
<imtxc> iMadper: 用什么同步？
<iMadper> imtxc: dropbox
<imtxc> 好吧。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 推荐个快, 自动切白边的pdf阅读器
<imtxc> iMadper: 主要是安卓里面的org-mode 客户端不怎么样
<iMadper> imt
<iMadper> imtxc: 对
<imtxc> iMadper: EbookDrooid
<imtxc> ebookdroid
<iMadper> imtxc: 好用?
<imtxc> 恩，或者 静读天下
<imtxc> 两个里面你选择一个用吧
<iMadper> imtxc: ebookdroid, 装好了, 我试试看
<imtxc> iMadper: 吐血推荐微信啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 微信? 我一直在用呀
<imtxc> ....
<iMadper> imtxc: 能看pdf?
<imtxc> iMadper: 不能，我以为你不用微信呢。。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 那么多妹子都用, 我能不用?! 天真.
<imtxc> ...
<iMadper> imtxc: 软件不错.
<imtxc> iMadper: 我没找到一个可以用代理的浏览器
<iMadper> imtxc: 我电脑用的那个日本代理, 我现在在手机上也用
<iMadper> imtxc: 超好用
<iMadper> imtxc: 今天在手机上看youtube 1080p了
<iMadper> imtxc: 要缓冲一会儿才能看不过.
<iMadper> imtxc: 你要不要, 我给你地址?
<imtxc> iMadper: 当然要
<iMadper> imtxc: 一个月5块钱, 我可以给你帐号, 你试用一下.
<imtxc> iMadper: 给链接我看看
<iMadper> imtxc: https://crolax.com/
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ CroLAX.com
<imtxc> ssh 的么
<imtxc> iMadper: 5 块是A?
<iMadper> imtxc: 是.
<iMadper> imtxc: 30g, 对我够用了
<iMadper> imtxc: 手机上是全局的
<iMadper> imtxc: 电脑上是跟ssh一样的
<imtxc> iMadper: 好吧... 挺高级
<iMadper> imtxc: 你下软件吧, 手机上的软件. 我给你我帐号试一下
<imtxc> iMadper: google 商店里面有不
<iMadper> 有
<iMadper> imtxc: http://www.amazon.cn/mn/detailApp/ref=as_li_ss_tl?_encoding=UTF8&tag=joyo01-23&linkCode=as2&asin=B0058XP356&camp=536&creative=3132&creativeASIN=B0058XP356  刚买了这个衣服
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ Mountain Hardwear TELESTO JACKET 男式 冲锋衣 OM3894-Mountain Hardwear服饰箱包
<imtxc> 好有钱
<imtxc> 999的衣服
<iMadper> imtxc: 300不是吗?
<imtxc> 原来是 shadowsocks 啊 。。。
<imtxc> iMadper: 那不是可以在 vps 上自己搭么。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 你的vps够快就行
<iMadper> imtxc: 我的不够
<imtxc> iMadper: 我先自己试试，不行的话再找你要帐号测试一下
<iMadper> imtxc: 行.
<iMadper> imtxc: 5软妹子一个月, 我觉得还能接受
<iMadper> imtxc: 给iphone用的, 30软妹子
<imtxc> ....
<imtxc> 这都分。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 你自己看去
<iMadper> imtxc: iphone加速的价格
<iMadper> imtxc: 哦, 是20
<iMadper> imtxc: https://crolax.com/index.php/Index/plan
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ 基本套餐 - CroLAX.com
<imtxc> 而且是仅允许ios设备。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 是啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 我没用过, 不懂...
<imtxc> 太黑了，去vps安装去
<iMadper> imtxc: 你啥的vps?
<iMadper> imtxc: 给我测速, 速度好, 我买你的
<imtxc> iMadper: 国内小作坊的
<iMadper> imtxc: 国内? 香港?
<imtxc> iMadper: 米国的，但是卖家在国内
<imtxc> iMadper: 跑路的可能很高
<iMadper> .. .. ....
<iMadper> 米国的vps, 一般不快吧?
<imtxc> iMadper: 我都用的ofan的ssh，你就知道我的vps的速度了
<iMadper> ...
<administ`> hello
<^k^> administ`:点点点.  17:21 
<administ`> `;'
<imtxc> shadowsocks 这货到底有几个版本。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 不知道....
<iMadper> imtxc: 不会写c了... fuck
<imtxc> iMadper: 赞 java 党
 * imtxc 吃饭
<jiero> 回家了
<jiero> iMadper imtxc 我想睡觉。
<imtxc> jiero: 去跟 iMadper 困觉
<administ`> jiero: 我胖了10斤
<jiero> imtxc: 下次见面，我一定会送你一份我临时想到的整人大礼包。
<^k^> 新 软件推荐 • 强大的壁纸自动更换软件 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445302 转自 imcn.me Code: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:peterlevi/ppa sudo apt-get update sudo apt-get install variety 使用google翻译功能，简单的翻译了，
<jiero> administ`: 哦。厉害
<iMadper> imtxc: 不要逼我出手!
<iMadper> imtxc: 一起海淘吧
<administ`> jiero: 早上要起来跑步
<iMadper> imtxc: 想买抓绒
<administ`> jiero: 秘密哦
<jiero> administ`: 。。。
<jiero> administ`: 这么可怕。
<jiero> 竟然运动增肥
<imtxc> iMadper: !!!!
<administ`> jiero: 对
<iMadper> imtxc: 买不买?
<imtxc> iMadper: 什么意思，我装了那个手机的客户端之后
<administ`> jiero: 要不就不是秘密了
<imtxc> iMadper: 自动连接了。。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 啥? 让你输入服务器和密码呀
<imtxc> iMadper: 不用啊。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: ... 自带的那个, 能连上?
<imtxc> iMadper: 恩
<iMadper> imtxc: 那个自带一个地址的.
<imtxc> iMadper: 是啊，可以用
<iMadper> imtxc: ... 快不快?!
<iMadper> imtxc: 能youtube?
<imtxc> iMadper: 我没装，下载了试试
<iMadper> imtxc: 擦, 我没试, 直接用的我买的那个.
<iMadper> imtxc: 恩.
<imtxc> iMadper: 海淘什么
<iMadper> imtxc: 抓绒.
<iMadper> imtxc: http://www.amazon.com/Columbia-Steens-Mountain-Black-Grill/dp/B0076R6MN4/ref=sr_1_15?ie=UTF8&qid=1373102549&sr=8-15&keywords=Mountain+Hardwear
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ Amazon.com: Columbia Men's Steens Mountain Full Zip 2.0: Clothing
<iMadper> jiero: 这个点儿, 睡啥...
 * NiuTouRen 我得去把牛头人给注册了去
<jiero> NiuTouRen: 时间问题。
<jiero> NiuTouRen: 奇怪的小孩子。
<jiero> NiuTouRen: 即使下午4.30~5.30是考试，我也会睡着
<imtxc> NiuTouRen:  这货，在这种天气下，再便宜也没心情买啊。。。
<NiuTouRen> jiero: ... ....
<NiuTouRen> imtxc: 苨马, 送到手, 就九月份了
<NiuTouRen> imtxc: 懂?!
<imtxc> 。。。。
<NiuTouRen> imtxc: 然后十一就可以穿了
<NiuTouRen> imtxc: 外加我刚刚下手的那件冲锋衣.
<jiero> NiuTouRen: 天猫6元买2双包邮费的袜子，这是怎么挣钱呐
<NiuTouRen> jiero: 经常有8块钱五双包邮的.
<jiero> NiuTouRen: 是吗。我都没见
<NiuTouRen> jiero: 那些都是库存卖不出去了的吧? 我是这么想的.
<NiuTouRen> jiero: 那袜子, 你当一次性的来穿就行了
<NiuTouRen> jiero: http://fx.smzdm.com/detail/102811
<^k^> NiuTouRen ... ⇪ 5双装薄款男士短袜 _天猫优惠_发现频道_什么值得买
<jiero> NiuTouRen: 不是吧。我的袜子大多有5~7年了
<NiuTouRen> jiero: 是不是觉得, 6块钱两双, 很贵?
<NiuTouRen> jiero: 因为多加2分钱, 就有额外的四双了
<jiero> 哦。这次是6.02元包5件啊。
<jiero> NiuTouRen: 我刚才是觉得有很多天猫点数要花掉，所以就看着他们活动买了
<jiero> 走了
<NiuTouRen> jiero:
<NiuTouRen> jiero: http://fx.smzdm.com/detail/105145
<^k^> NiuTouRen ... ⇪ Atlas 咖啡智能袜子 _KICKSTARTER优惠_发现频道_什么值得买
<NiuTouRen> jiero: 看这个
<imtxc> NiuTouRen: 我不知道y2b在哪里设置清晰度，但是基本能看
<imtxc> NiuTouRen: 人肉感觉有480p 的比较卡
<NiuTouRen> imtxc: 左下
<NiuTouRen> imtxc: plex播放1080p也很爽.
<NiuTouRen> imtxc: 想弄个nas了
<NiuTouRen> imtxc: 不过, 刚买了手机, 没钱了.
<imtxc> ....
<imtxc> 太有钱了
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  17:51 
<NiuTouRen> imtxc: 你推荐的软件好用.
<NiuTouRen> imtxc: 以后都信你了
<imtxc> NiuTouRen: ......
<NiuTouRen> imtxc: 还有啥好软件?
<imtxc> NiuTouRen: 我只有这个跟百度影音这俩软件。。。。
<imtxc> NiuTouRen: 平时懒得玩手机啊
<NiuTouRen> imtxc: 实用的, 提高效率的软件.
<NiuTouRen> imtxc: 要有深度, 开发好, 实用, 能提高工作效率的.
<NiuTouRen> imtxc: 比如, 陌陌
<imtxc> NiuTouRen: ..  any.do?
<NiuTouRen> imtxc: 比如, 豆瓣约炮
<NiuTouRen> imtxc: any.do干嘛的?
<imtxc> NiuTouRen: gtd
<NiuTouRen> 我去play商店看看
<NiuTouRen> imtxc: 不信gtd
<NiuTouRen> imtxc: 我要类似 豆瓣约炮 这类的
 * NiuTouRen lol~
<imtxc> NiuTouRen: 你的这个需要，我强烈推荐招商银行手机客户端啊
<NiuTouRen> imtxc: 为啥? 我有呀!!
<imtxc> NiuTouRen: 跨行异地都是免手续费啊，你丫约炮不得给人汇款么
<NiuTouRen> imtxc: 收费那叫嫖....
<imtxc> 擦，怎么用不了。。。
<roylez_> imtxc: 渣渣
<alvin_rxg_> http://www.niubo.cc/article-1414-1.html
<^k^> alvin_rxg_ ... ⇪ 中国男人，请你穿得好看一点 - 看点 - 妞博网 - Niubo.cc
<alvin_rxg_> 豆瓣是个好地方，算是我的半个 reader :D
<roylez_> alvin_rxg_: 什么垃圾文章啊
<imtxc> NiuTouRen: 你用的客户端，是用google play 里面下载的 shadowsocks 么
<NiuTouRen> imtxc: 我要出去买干粮娶了
<imtxc> NiuTouRen: ok
<NiuTouRen> s/娶/去/
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 是ubuntu的bug？简单复制问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445311 我使用如下一个脚本进行复制。我希望复制当前目录下的5个文件夹到另外一些目录。脚本执行提示正常。 但是我到复制的目的目录一看结果让我很吃惊 第一个目录kernel_imx复制成功了。我在 /ext/myandroid_r13发现该目录 但是第二
<^k^> 个目录uboot-imx在/ext/myandroid_r13/bootable/bootloader并不存在。我只看到uboot-imx的内容存在 …
<alvin_rxg_> roylez_: 那是成功人士不用看的文章
<roylez_> alvin_rxg_: http://show.smzdm.com/detail/9129
<^k^> roylez_ ... ⇪ 盗梦空间！【奇葩物开箱】Remee 梦境控制眼罩 _日用百货_晒物广场_什么值得买
<alvin_rxg_> roylez_: 成功人士必备品
<roylez_> alvin_rxg_: 卢瑟成功秘籍
<alvin_rxg_> roylez_: 这是说，要记下梦里梦到了哪个女神么=
<alvin_rxg_> ？
<imtxc> 是不是我打开 y2b 的方式不对。。。
<stmsgebjgd> 联想手机无敌了
<stmsgebjgd> 超值啊
<^k^> 新 深度PK版 • 只是好奇,同样是商业系统,为什么类unix自由系统多如牛毛,而类win自由系统却凤毛麟角呢? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445312 只是好奇,同样是商业系统,为什么类unix自由系统多如牛毛,而类win自由系统却凤毛麟角呢? 有人说win是消费者的系统,所以不适合用来当作自由软件,那unix同样是商业软件,为
<^k^> 什么却那么多自由软件模仿版本? 新手小白纯好奇,勿喷. 统计信息: 发表于 由 < …
<stmsgebjgd> 天朝用户直接买联想的手机就够了 完全没必要htc samsung
<Meowoo> 支持国货
<stmsgebjgd> 就是国货的系统不行 必须重新刷机
<Meowoo> 刷什么机
<Meowoo> 百度的系统也不行，你也刷啊
<stmsgebjgd> 刷rom
<Meowoo> 有啥系统就用什么系统
<stmsgebjgd> 我说的是联想的
<Meowoo> 天朝的人，就是应该给什么用什么
<stmsgebjgd> 不行 没有Google play
<Meowoo> 天朝的老白姓，啥事情都如此额
<Meowoo> 跟着共产党走，共产党说什么好就是什么
<stmsgebjgd> yu
<Meowoo> 共产党给你啥，就是啥
<Meowoo> 给你惨更剩饭，就吃惨更剩饭
<stmsgebjgd> Meowoo 高手
<Meowoo> 天朝老百姓配自己去争取什么的么？盼望着上面明君分蛋糕吧。
<Meowoo> 啥事都是如此
<stmsgebjgd> Meowoo 看破红尘了
<Meowoo> 额
<Meowoo> 如何不看破，给我妹子额
<Meowoo> 色鬼，说好的寡妇呢
<Meowoo> 色鬼不在
<pity> 拓展回来了，一身汗
<stmsgebjgd> Meowoo 什么妹子？
<^k^>  逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<stmsgebjgd> Meowoo 妹子要自己去争取
<^k^>  逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 【求助与探讨】虚拟机之KVM VS VBOX http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445314 今天无意之间在网络上看到有kvm虚拟机（呵呵，小白啊，发现凡linuxer都知道这个虚拟机的），大概了解了下，没细致的深入。 然后搜索安装，首先是从安装中心安装，发现没有（就两个：Dummy transitional package from kvm
<^k^> to qemu-kvm 和 AQEMU，都安装了，却不会用，当没有招待了），就使用命令（网上搜索的） …
<sou_> 高手们 可是在终端（没启动X之前）locale定为英文 启动X之后用utf-8呢？
<^k^>  逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<roylez_> imtxc: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/mw600/ce179fd8jw1e6dafyw7b2g20ec05l1gm.gif
<^k^> roylez_ ... ⇪ image/gif
<imtxc> ...
<roylez_> imtxc: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/89229557jw1e6cb5fk10hg203r05010w.gif
<^k^> roylez_ ... ⇪ image/gif
<imtxc> roylez_: 你玩weibo？
<imtxc> 这不是火锅店么
<roylez_> imtxc: 煎蛋
<imtxc> 好吧。。
<roylez_> imtxc: 拉面技能满级了
<imtxc> lol
<roylez_> imtxc: http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/9535c634gw1e6d4tzk4yhj20fy0pjqcw.jpg
<^k^> roylez_ ... ⇪ image/jpeg
<imtxc> 腿好白
<BaByChU> 热啊
<imtxc> 膝盖的这中姿势不开心啊
<BaByChU> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RVeo6QMcbW4
<^k^> BaByChU ... ⇪ execution expired
<NiuTouRe`> imtxc: 用的是
<stmsgebjgd> Mein Standort: Greven, Deutschland
<NiuTouRe`> ...
<stmsgebjgd> 还挺准
<imtxc> NiuTouRe`: 什么
<NiuTouRe`> imtxc: 没啥.
<NiuTouRe`> imtxc: 问你, 你手机怎么跟电脑共享资料?
<stmsgebjgd> 联想的破机器还行
<Meowoo> 奶爸
<imtxc> NiuTouRe`: 同步？
<NiuTouRe`> imtxc: 电子书, 想从电脑考过来
<stmsgebjgd> NiuTouRe` 办法多了
<Meowoo> fvitxx装了一云pinyin 咋用额
<imtxc> NiuTouRe`: wifi file explorer pro
<NiuTouRe`> imtxc: !
<NiuTouRe`> imtxc: 赞.
<NiuTouRe`> imtxc: 我登录不上去了.... 我的shadow sock
<imtxc> NiuTouRe`: 我没登陆啊
<imtxc> NiuTouRe`: 我现在用的自己的
<NiuTouRe`> imtxc: 哦, 错了. .我是登陆不上你的了
<stmsgebjgd> NiuTouRe`向来是用线
<imtxc> ....
<Meowoo> 谁知道我的fcitx装了一 云拼音 怎么用额
<NiuTouRe`> imtxc: 刚改我的配置文件来的.. 改成你的了
<stmsgebjgd> Meowoo 你猜
<Meowoo> 我猜了几天了
<Meowoo> 不见有啥区别额
<NiuTouRe`> Meowoo: 装上就能用... 不用做啥设置.
<NiuTouRe`> Meowoo: 你用的啥输入法?
<Meowoo> NiuTouRe`, 与不装有啥区别
<NiuTouRe`> Meowoo: 多一个云输入法.
<NiuTouRe`> Meowoo: 错了
<NiuTouRe`> Meowoo: 多一个云结果
<Meowoo> NiuTouRe`, 用的是 google拼音，云拼音设置为 QQ
<stmsgebjgd> Meowoo 向来用google pinyin
<Meowoo> 额，哪个是云结果
<NiuTouRe`> Meowoo: 第二个
<Meowoo> 我也想用 google 的云拼音，但是我怕被墙
<stmsgebjgd> 云输入有什么用？
<Meowoo> NiuTouRe`, 酱紫额
<Meowoo> 我也不知道
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 紧急求助啊，笔记本安装ubuntu 64bit用EFI无法引导，又无法取消，怎么用MBR引导呢。求助各位大神。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445315 各位大神好， 笔记本是富士通LH531，今天拿这个笔记本全盘格式化安装单系统ubuntu12.04 64bit，安装过程中总是进EFI的引导模式安装，可以确认EFI分区
<^k^> 之类的都正确，安装完后BIOS中也有ubuntu的选项，但是就是开机无法引导。更悲剧的是 …
<Meowoo> 追潮流额，我是中国人
<stmsgebjgd> 瞎掰 我就是用的fcitx google pinyin
<stmsgebjgd> 速度奇快
<Meowoo> 我也是啊，但fcitx 有个 could pinyin
<stmsgebjgd> 词汇也不错
<Meowoo> stmsgebjgd, 有个 cloud pinyin 组件
<Meowoo> 输入发用 google pinyin ， cloud pinyin 我选的是 QQ
<Meowoo> fcitx有个 云拼音组建，有sougou,有google有百度，有QQ
<Meowoo> 组建=>组件
 * NiuTouRe` 为啥不用搜狗拼音输入法?
<Meowoo> 原来是搜狗，现在选 google 了
<Meowoo> 为什么是第二个是云拼音的结果，为什么不是第一个
 * NiuTouRe` fcitx is broken. 
<NiuTouRe`> Meowoo: hence the latency is unimaginative sometimes.
<Meowoo> 我看不懂英文
<NiuTouRe`> Meowoo: ok, ignore it plz.
<Meowoo> 额
<Meowoo> 我设了第一个为云结果了
<Meowoo> 有时候会出现 via cloud 这个啥意思
<NiuTouRe`> Meowoo: if u understood my words above you won't do so. :-)
<Meowoo> 如果你明白我的意思above你就不会做
<Meowoo> ?
<Meowoo> 这意思?
<iMadper> 好了... 输入法..
<Meowoo> 有点明白啥意思了
<BaByChU> 。。。。
<Meowoo> google的云拼音总出 (via cloud) 这个，是否表示正在从服务器读
<Meowoo> 我还是换 搜狗了
<BaByChU> sunpinyin。。。。。
<BaByChU> 你们在说手机吗？
<Meowoo> 不是，fcitx的云输入
<Meowoo> sogou的也时常出现(via cloud)这个
<BaByChU> 哦。。。
<Meowoo> 我想那是从云里抓词时的延迟的意思
<iMadper> Meowoo: 你还没看懂我刚才那句话.
<Meowoo> 没
<Meowoo> 我不懂英文
<BaByChU> 打中文的需求已经不大了。。。。。
<Meowoo> 为啥
<Meowoo> 出国了？
<BaByChU> 上班都是英文
<imtxc> iMadper: 你看 y2b 用的什么软件啊
<BaByChU> 法文
<Meowoo> 出去做二等公民？
<iMadper> Meowoo: hence the latency is unimaginated sometimes. 意思是, 因为很多时候, 延迟是无法想象的.
<iMadper> imtxc: google自己出的.
<imtxc> iMadper: 是官方的那个版本么？
<Meowoo> 额，酱紫
<Meowoo> iMadper, 谢了
<imtxc> 这个版本全屏不能啊
<iMadper> Meowoo: 在国内, 我连8等都不算.
<iMadper> imtxc: 扯淡!@
<Meowoo> 我现在又换回第二个了
<BaByChU> 在米国好像感觉自己像一等公民一样。。。。。
<Meowoo> 我又想我的啊翁了
<iMadper> Meowoo: 恩, 后面有一句英文, 是说, 如果你看懂了我的上一句, 你就不会这么做了(把云放到第一个结果)
<Meowoo> 额，我换第二个了
<BaByChU> 拉屎去。。。。。年纪大了吃了没多久就拉。。。。。。。
<Meowoo> 我想看 83版射雕英雄传
<Meowoo> BaByChU, 直肠变短了？
<stmsgebjgd> Meowoo 在天朝你照样是2等公民
<iMadper> imtxc: 渣渣黄油飞, 不支持内存卡...
<iMadper> stmsgebjgd: 二等? 起码8等
<Meowoo> stmsgebjgd, 干嘛要说明额
<Meowoo> 让我自觉良好不好么
<stmsgebjgd> iMadper 你纠正的对
<Meowoo> 我是当家做主人的
<Meowoo> 我是国家的主人
<iMadper> stmsgebjgd: 官是一等, 官二代又是一等, 富是一等, 富二代又是一等
<Meowoo> 我爱中国
<Meowoo> 我爱中华民主
<Meowoo> 民族
<iMadper> stmsgebjgd: 前10等里面, 能数出我来, 我就开心了
<iMadper> stmsgebjgd: 你丫的名字真矬.... cc roylez_
<Meowoo> 其实，元朝，外敌入侵，占了中国，中国亡了没有
<imtxc> 基青蛙去河北了啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 不知道诶
<Meowoo> iMadper, 他的名字，ge是他现在的居住地，bj是他家乡，gd是他老婆。 stm应该是他女儿了
<stmsgebjgd> iMadper 地名缩写
 * iMadper 再有意义, 也掩盖不了矬...
<Meowoo> stm是女儿的吧
<stmsgebjgd> iMadper 一般挫
<Meowoo> 是女儿的出生地？
<imtxc> Meowoo: å¼±
<imtxc> Meowoo: stm 射他妈
<Meowoo> 不是么
<stmsgebjgd> imtxc 你是天才啊
 * iMadper 你们断句都错了!! stms是一起的. 
<iMadper> 射他妈舌
<Meowoo> imtxc, 你才弱，他都出国了，还用拼音么
<Meowoo> stms应该是德文
<stmsgebjgd> Meowoo 你才是天才
<Meowoo> 我发觉国外的一些美女壁纸，原图都是色情女星
<Meowoo> 我下了好几张西方美女的墙纸。昨天去国外上色网。
<Meowoo> 全都找出来了
<stmsgebjgd> Meowoo 上毛色情网 直接myfreecams.com
<Meowoo> 不想看真人的
<Meowoo> 不想看素人
<Meowoo> 那些webcam，女的都不好看
<stmsgebjgd> Meowoo 有好看的
<Meowoo> 我去看看
<Meowoo> 等我儿子睡觉先
<Meowoo> rpc 用 json 当数据，总感觉效率很低
<iMadper> imtxc: http://fx.smzdm.com/detail/105147  怎么样?
<^k^> iMadper ... ⇪ Thermos 膳魔师16盎司防漏水杯_Amazon优惠_发现频道_什么值得买
<iMadper> Meowoo: xml的效率高?
<Meowoo> 更低
<imtxc> iMadper: 好难看
<iMadper> Meowoo: 就是的
<iMadper> Meowoo: 那你还想怎么样
<stmsgebjgd> Meowoo 我在gtalk上找你 你怎么不理我
 * iMadper 一分钟前, 第一次相信你是程序员, Meowoo 
<Meowoo> 我没上额
<iMadper> imtxc: lol~
<Meowoo> 额
<imtxc> 急求 GTD 软件
<imtxc> 手机电脑能同步的
 * iMadper no gtd! only deadline
<imtxc> rtm 太贵
<iMadper> imt
<iMadper> imtxc: 知道死线就行了
<Meowoo> 我匿了
<stmsgebjgd> gtd是什么
<imtxc> iMadper: 那也得有工具
<iMadper> imtxc: 脑子.
<iMadper> stmsgebjgd: 跟她打
<BaByChU> 海盗湾下片子去
<imtxc> iMadper: 很多死线怎么办
<imtxc> rtm 太赞了，但是要25刀
<stmsgebjgd> 这年头谁还下载BaByChU
<iMadper> imtxc: 买呀, 二百而已
<stmsgebjgd> 直接网络电视盒子
<imtxc> iMadper: .... 先寻求免费的
<imtxc> roylez_: 渣席用 DGT GTD 的吧？
<BaByChU> 网速再快那也是下载啊
<stmsgebjgd> BaByChU 随看随开
<stmsgebjgd> BaByChU 在家都不开电脑
<BaByChU> stmsgebjgd: 哦
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • GPG对称加密，固定长密码重复输入太麻烦 可以用其它简便方式比如文件获取、或者其它方式读取密码吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445317 各位，GPG对称加密，固定长密码重复输入太麻烦 可以用其它简便方式比如文件获取、或者其它方式读取密码吗？谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 cem — 2013-07-06 20:31
<stmsgebjgd> BaByChU 你从国内买个就是了 300软民比
<stmsgebjgd> Pudge 买了新手机了？
<BaByChU> stmsgebjgd: 延迟太厉害
<Pudge> stmsgebjgd: 签了个1欧的
<stmsgebjgd> BaByChU 不厉害 我们天天看
<stmsgebjgd> Pudge 买了s4
<stmsgebjgd> Pudge 感觉一般
<Pudge> stmsgebjgd: 4s有啥好的， 太厚
<BaByChU> stmsgebjgd: 我对视频音频质量要求都太高。。。。。。。
<Pudge> stmsgebjgd: 。。。上
<Pudge> s4
<Pudge> stmsgebjgd: 我堪称ip 4s了。。
<Pudge> stmsgebjgd: S4感觉性价比不够高啊
<BaByChU> at&t iphone5合约机 5刀官解
<stmsgebjgd> BaByChU è´µ
<BaByChU> stmsgebjgd: 公司的合约。。。。5刀算个毛
<stmsgebjgd> Pudge 我直接网购的 后来直接给我爸
<stmsgebjgd> BaByChU 我们说的私人手机
<Pudge> stmsgebjgd: 裸机多少钱
<stmsgebjgd> Pudge 500
<earman> hi everyone!
<Pudge> stmsgebjgd: 那还行啊，我一直以为要600+呢
<stmsgebjgd> Pudge 除了屏幕 感觉那机器很一般
<Pudge> stmsgebjgd: 你不是给你爹了么，你怎么式的
<BaByChU> stmsgebjgd: 两年就是私人的了  官解就是yao si yong
<earman> 了什麽呢?
<earman> 聊
<stmsgebjgd> BaByChU 傻子才要公司的手机
<BaByChU> stmsgebjgd: 你直接说我傻子好了
<stmsgebjgd> Pudge 用了一周
<stmsgebjgd> Pudge 外壳破
<Pudge> stmsgebjgd: 是不是感觉不够流畅
<earman> 我又回來了!!哈哈哈
<stmsgebjgd> Pudge 够流畅啊
<BaByChU> 撤
<stmsgebjgd> Pudge 做工一般 忽闪忽闪的
<Pudge> stmsgebjgd: 我用朋友的就感觉不够流畅，屏幕倒是觉得还好
<Pudge> stmsgebjgd: 然后发热有点大
<stmsgebjgd> Pudge 对
<stmsgebjgd> Pudge 我现在在用联想的p770
<Pudge> stmsgebjgd: 一堆永远用不到的应用
<stmsgebjgd> Pudge 刷机
<Pudge> stmsgebjgd: 我刚拿的阿尔卡特， 1g ram， 双核， 4寸屏幕， 才1欧
<stmsgebjgd> Pudge android
<stmsgebjgd> ?
<Pudge> stmsgebjgd: 恩
<earman> 安卓=糞   --!
<stmsgebjgd> Pudge 值得
<stmsgebjgd> Pudge 月供？
<Pudge> stmsgebjgd: 月供本来就一直这么多钱啊， 相当于换了个手机而已
<stmsgebjgd> Pudge 我没有月供
<Pudge> stmsgebjgd: 一个月19欧， 3g流量， 欧洲+中国call sms无限， 相当划算啊
<Pudge> stmsgebjgd: 没有月供的我一个月花不止19欧啊
<stmsgebjgd> Pudge 你需要和你老婆phone sex
<stmsgebjgd> Pudge 我不需要啊
<imtxc> Pudge: 赞 phone sex
<Pudge> stmsgebjgd: 光是法国电话就不止19欧了，
<stmsgebjgd> Pudge 我和家人电话免费
<Pudge> stmsgebjgd: 还有经常到周边国家开会啥的， 漫游费太高
<imtxc> Pudge: stmsgebjgd 不是都传说万恶的欧美话费很便宜么
<Pudge> stmsgebjgd: 我跟我老婆没法免费啊，
<stmsgebjgd> Pudge 开会公司报销了
<Pudge> stmsgebjgd: 不报销个人手机。。
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 问个关于grub的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445316 RT： 我用的是/单分区（reiserfs格式），grub（0.9.7版）安装在/分区的pbr上，引导过程应该是这样：bios=>grub=>menu.lst=>进入系统，可不可以跳过读取menu.lst,直接由grub=>系统？ 或是将menu.lst内的引导命令直接写入pbr？ 统计信息: 发表于 由
<stmsgebjgd> Pudge 我向来是网路
<^k^>  guanghui306 — 2013-07-06 20:22
<Pudge> imtxc: 不便宜，但是没得选
<Pudge> stmsgebjgd: 不是随时都有网络啊， 有的地方一点3g信号都没有，
<Pudge> stmsgebjgd: 而且漫游的时候3g流量老贵了
<stmsgebjgd> imtxc 看需求
<stmsgebjgd> Pudge 德国没有漫游的合同
<Pudge> imtxc: 你要是不给本地打电话，只给国内打，一个月5块钱都足够了
<imtxc> Pudge:  你们那里到底有没有14天机
 * iMadper 同问. 
<Pudge> stmsgebjgd: 对啊， 法国去年开始的，有个公司出来搅局， 导致3大运营商费用狂降
<stmsgebjgd> Pudge 我打本地电话免费
<abinex> 肯定有
<Pudge> iMadper: 什么14天机？
<iMadper> imtxc: 看来是没有.
<stmsgebjgd> 什么叫14天机？
<Pudge> stmsgebjgd: 亲情号？还是所有德国手机免费？
<abinex> 不然哪里来那么多欧版水货
<stmsgebjgd> 从来没听说
 * iMadper 连十四天机都不懂, 以后别说自己是中国人!
<Pudge> 不懂啥意思
<abinex> LOL
<iMadper> Pudge: 太丢人了. 没逛过淘宝/!
<Pudge> iMadper: 还真没逛过。。
<iMadper> Pudge: .....
<earman> 討厭淘寶!
<abinex> Pudge:  你起床啦
<Pudge> abinex: 恩，
<abinex> 早哦
<Pudge> abinex: 早
<stmsgebjgd> 淘宝是什么？
<Pudge> iMadper: 14天机啥意思，解释一下啊
<stmsgebjgd> 同问
<abinex> stmsgebjgd: 你原来是gebjgd啊啊啊啊啊
<iMadper> Pudge: 就是, 你们买的合约机, 用了几天, 不想要了, 然后退了
<stmsgebjgd> abinex 加新地址了
<Pudge> iMadper: 。。。
<abinex> 我说怎么很久没见gebjgd了
<Pudge> iMadper: 现在是7天
<Pudge> iMadper: 7天不退，合同生效
<stmsgebjgd> iMadper 都卖到天朝了
<stmsgebjgd> iMadper 所以这边没人知道
<Pudge> iMadper: 14天机是2年前的事了。。
<abinex> stmsgebjgd: 必须卖啊
<abinex> 坐等收购
<iMadper> stmsgebjgd: Pudge: 哦.
<Pudge> stmsgebjgd: 德国是不是也是7天？还是2周？
<alvin_rxg_> 2wochen
<stmsgebjgd> 欧洲很少买旧机器
<stmsgebjgd> 14天
<Pudge> stmsgebjgd: 这跟旧及其啥关系
<iMadper> mobi/pdf 吖
<iMadper> mobi / pdf a4 / pdf letter  那个适合手机?
<abinex> 14天机一般就是拿去做开箱测试
<imtxc> iMadper: epub
<abinex> 做完测试把玩几天
<iMadper> imtxc: epub?
<abinex> 差不多了就那回去退货不要了
<alvin_rxg_> abinex: 开箱测试的都是厂商送的机器
<iMadper> imtxc: 有 不过没下载速度....
<iMadper> imtxc: 有了. 去海盗湾下载电子书... 没啥速度...
<Pudge> abinex: 啥机器都是7天， 先不用付钱，玩7天，不想要了就退回去，不然就扣钱了。
<stmsgebjgd> abinex 你好天真
<imtxc> 。。。
<abinex> alvin_rxg_: 嗯那得有名的大牛才会有厂商送啊
<stmsgebjgd> 好傻好天真
<abinex> 一般没有厂商送的说
<abinex> 比如engadget就有厂商送的啦
<alvin_rxg_> abinex: 开箱测试的都是杂志或者啥的记者什么的人，厂商当然乐意送一台机器啦。毕竟他们都会帮忙宣传的呀
<abinex> 在网上草根测试的也多啊
<abinex> 走了
<stmsgebjgd> abinex 一部手机你还当回事了
<abinex> stmsgebjgd: 你给送过来
<abinex> LOL
<abinex> 黑莓Z10
<stmsgebjgd> abinex 我又不是手机厂商
<abinex> LOL
<alvin_rxg_> youtube 上边我咋看到的都是啥啥网站的编辑或者啥啥杂志的记者什么的人物发布的开箱视频……
<alvin_rxg_> 谁关心草根……
<stmsgebjgd> abinex 同事刚得了公司的bb q10
<stmsgebjgd> 很一般
<abinex> wow！Q10反应速度比Z10还要快
<Pudge> 快男开始了，真tm有意思
<stmsgebjgd> 坐等rim破产
<abinex> stmsgebjgd: 等BB11系统
<stmsgebjgd> abinex 等鸡巴毛啊
<abinex> stmsgebjgd: 已经没有RIM了
<abinex> RIM已经改名BB了
<stmsgebjgd> abinex 苹果多快破产了
<abinex> stmsgebjgd: 老子不关心
<stmsgebjgd> rim还想怎么搞
<abinex> 苹果破产了也好
<imtxc> /kick abinex
<abinex> imtxc: 同学，饺子弄好了没
 * imtxc 爽
 * imtxc 感谢伟大的幕后支持我的城管
 * imtxc 我觉得是 roylez_ roylez 帮的我
 * tonghuix 永远不要惹处女座男人
<imtxc> 弄错了  cc iMadper`
<imadper> imtxc: 我怎么掉了?
<imtxc> imadper: 不知道啊
<imadper> imtxc: roylez怎么有的帽子?
<imadper> lol~
<imadper> 是我早上给了, 到现在都没deop?
<imtxc> imadper: alvin_rxg_ 给他卖了两顶
<jiero> 可可咖啡不错
<jiero> 哈哈
<jiero> 可可和煮好的咖啡放一起+牛奶
<jiero> 咖啡喝了300ml，去睡觉了
<imtxc> jiero: ....
 * imtxc 去看电视剧
<freeflying> jiero: 你还是喝可可奶吧
<jiero> freeflying: 呃。
<jiero> imtxc_away freeflying 可可粉的介绍上说就是可以放到咖啡里啊
<freeflying> jiero: 我喝咖啡大概除了水什么都不加
<jiero> freeflying: 我喝咖啡只加奶————
<jiero> freeflying: 除了一开始的水
 * jiero 要胖
 * adam8157 今天游泳很爽
<jiero> adam8157 发blog
<adam8157> jiero: 说啥
<jiero> adam8157:  今天游泳很爽，3000米小菜，下次挑战5000米
<jiero> adam8157: 还是挑战2万米
<adam8157> jiero: 人太多 游不了那么远...
<Pudge> 2小时一场， 如何游2w米
<jiero> adam8157: 。果然，不够荒凉，上次我在国内游泳，泳池里就3个人
<jiero> Pudge: 7200s游泳2万米，神啊
<stardiviner> 有谁会Lisp，或者Emacs Lisp的？帮我看看，这两个设置怎么合并为一个。https://gist.github.com/NagatoPain/5939935
<^k^> stardiviner ⇪ t: init-org-mode.el
<freeflying> adam8157: 又去池子地下看人家妹妹了？
<lucky_> jiero: 你还是学生？
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • 设置好mysql的虚拟用户后本地用户cc无法登录了？？？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445321 屏幕截图.png /etc/vsftpd.conf配置文件： # Example config file /etc/vsftpd.conf # # The default compiled in settings are fairly paranoid. This sample file # loosens things up a bit, to make the ftp daemon more usable. # Please see vsftpd.conf.5 for
<^k^> all compiled in defaults. # # READ THIS: This example file is NOT an
<adam8157> 我大概只是半小时一千一二百米的样子
<adam8157> freeflying: =,=
<jiero> adam8157: 对啊对啊，看上什么妹子了
<freeflying> jiero: 估计是去摸人家妹纸脚去了
<Meowoo> ofan, qt现在不能在线升级啊
<Meowoo> ofan, 以前可以的，qtcreator里有个updateinfo，但是开启这个插件提示找不到 MaintenanceTool
<Meowoo> 我直接启动 MaintenanceTool  ，只有卸载，没有更新
<Meowoo> 难不成我升级要重新下载来安装？
<^k^> 新 C/C++/Java • 关于ip_input.c http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445324 请问3.2内核的ip_input.c是不是被其他文件替换掉了？找不到了，有人能给点提示嘛？是不是响应的NETKIT的HOOK也换地方了？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 hongrun007 — 2013-07-06 21:59
<BaByChU> hilight BaByChU
<BaByChU> ....
<alvin_rxg_> /query NickServ identify abc abc
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • GPG加密，长密码重复输入很麻烦，可否从文件中读取密码或者其它方式？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445325 各位，请问GPG对称加密，长密码重复输入很麻烦，可否从文件中读取密码或者其它方式？ 我使用了--passphrase-file file，不过可能用错语法，还是要我输入密码。 谢谢 统计信息: 发表于 由
<^k^>  cem — 2013-07-06 22:16
<gfrog_away> freeflying: 猴总
<gfrog_away> adam8157: 每天拜一次壕基铛
<^k^>  逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<jiero> 都好
<stardiviner> 请问有谁知道能操作vCard文件*.vcf的库啊，比如ruby，python的库，我只会这两种语言。其他的语言的库不要。
 * stardiviner 请问有谁知道能操作vCard文件*.vcf的库啊，比如ruby，python的库，我只会这两种语言。其他的语言的库不要。
<Meowoo> ofan, 在吗
<Meowoo> ofan, 我的 qt5不能更新额
<Meowoo> ofan, 直接运行他的升级程序，他只有一卸载的选项，其他两项是不能选的
<Meowoo> ofan, 出来
<nitro_> 問下移動硬盤如果兼顧Windows和Linux 除了NTFS還有什麼分區格式可以選擇嗎
<Meowoo> fat
<Meowoo> nitro_, 你啥意思
<Meowoo> nitro_, windows能找到 linux的？
<imtxc_away> gfrog_away: 乃不是在河北么
<nitro_> 就是windows和linux都能讀寫的
<Meowoo> nitro_, 如果是linux能访问windows的，挂接就好了
<Meowoo> 我倒忘了，在linux怎么挂接windows的分区了
<nitro_> 我知道 但是一般的移動硬盤默認是ntfs的 我想知道有沒有新點的文件格式兩個平臺都支持 ext4之類的windows默認不支持把
<Meowoo> 额，移动硬盘额
<Meowoo> nitro_, windows 的魔术分区叫啥
<Meowoo> 那个可以访问 ext?的
<Meowoo> 忘了是2还是3
<Meowoo> 应该新版的魔术分区可以访问新的linux文件系统吧，就是有点麻烦而已
<nitro_> windows訪問ext要另外裝軟件的 我是想有沒有默認就支持的
<Meowoo> 很久以前，魔术分区软件就可提取ext...的了
<Meowoo> 问大牛
<nitro_> ntfs都十多年樂 總感覺有點落後 = =
<Meowoo> 大牛们出来
<Meowoo> 我也在等大牛
<Huahua> 可以用 win allfs
<Huahua> 各位晚安
<Huahua> 友情提醒，周末出去玩一定记得带点 durex，不然就呵呵了
<nitro_> 雖然弄成ext4對我沒什麼影響 我只用linux 但是別人要借用下就不方便樂
<Meowoo> Huahua, 单身寡佬也要吗
<Huahua> Meowoo: 跟可用/单身无关啊
<Huahua> Meowoo: 单身更随意些
<Meowoo> 不过也可以撸管可以不怕弄脏手
<Huahua> 妳妹
<Huahua> 跟人出去玩还用手？
<Huahua> 不怕被说你是不是不行么
<Meowoo> 我单身寡佬跟谁出去玩额
<Meowoo> 我就一人出去
<Huahua> 就是单身才可以随意出去好吧
<Huahua> 不可用状态你干出去给别人玩咩
<Meowoo> 最多带一胖子出去，难不成爆菊？
<Huahua> 你……
<Huahua> 长进点啊
<Huahua> 当然是跟妹子
<Meowoo> 没妹子额，我一出去，方圆50米的妹子都不敢靠近
<Huahua> Meowoo: http://zhihu.com/l/BhRvC
<^k^> Huahua ... ⇪ 男生如何找准自己的穿衣风格，提升衣着品味？ - 知乎
<Meowoo> 我不是穿衣的问题，是体味
<Meowoo> 我不洗澡的
<Huahua> ……
<Huahua> 明天去买洁厕灵吧
<Huahua> 好了，提醒完毕，祝各位明晚顺利
<Meowoo> 谢了
<Meowoo> 你的提醒
<Meowoo> knownbad, 带套套额
<Meowoo> 我用 online 装qt看看能不能更新
<Meowoo> knownbad, 来啦
<nitro_> 有誰知道有沒有討論動漫中文irc?
<Meowoo> nitro_, 国内的 irc 都死了
<imtxc_away> Meowoo: 又到你的时间了
<Meowoo> 没额
<nitro_> 我看nyaa上很多英文字幕組的irc 目測都是亞洲的
<Meowoo> 我等 ofan 出来
<ofan> Meowoo: 干嘛
<Meowoo> ofan, 终于出来了啊
<ofan> 要去吃饭了
<Meowoo> ofan, 你不是用 qtcreator 的吗，你的 qt 能更新么？
<ofan> 我都是从源更新
<ofan> Meowoo: qt 5的maintaince tool貌似只能卸载
<Meowoo> 我从官网下载安装的，更新插件不能启用，直接启动他的更新程序，只有卸载，重装和更新组件的选色不能选
<Meowoo> 对啊
<Meowoo> 我就是问你这个
<Meowoo> 上次是offline装的，现在换online装，我想如果离线安装的，可能那更新程序不知道 resp，不知道从哪更新
<Meowoo> 艾总之，死马当活马医。以前的qt可以更新的
<Meowoo> ofan, qt5更新了，貌似现在可以直接编译 安卓 的程序了
<Meowoo> 直接支持 安卓了
<knownbad> 要套子干嘛？   不是有保鲜膜吗？
<Meowoo> ....
<Meowoo> 不知道啥时候 qt 支持 ios
<nitro_> qt5直接編譯android?
<Meowoo> nitro_, 我没弄过安卓的，但我现在正在装 qt5.1，有安卓的安装选项，上一版本都没的
<Meowoo> 安卓 x86 和 安卓 armv7 两个选项
<Meowoo> knownbad, 刚才有一大牛提醒我们备套套
<knownbad> 套头上？
<knownbad> 要不要画胡子？
<Meowoo> ...........
<Meowoo> 火星人
<Meowoo> 那是丝袜不是套套
<knownbad> 也可以啊。
<Meowoo> 我头大
<knownbad> 我以前戴但老婆不舒服后来就不戴了。
<imtxc_away> knownbad: 。。。
<imtxc_away> knownbad: Meowoo ofan 每天我们都睡了之后就是你们三个搞基啊
<Meowoo> knownbad, 你好疼你老婆额
<knownbad> 没，你不在没得搞。
<Meowoo> 额
<knownbad> 她可能对套子有点过敏。
<knownbad> 说的是 imtxc_away.
<knownbad> 进来在华人论坛上看到蛮多想以同性婚姻办移民的。
<Meowoo> 额
<nitro_> 找個外國基佬？
<Meowoo> ofan, 是要用 online 装才有更新的， offline 装的就只有卸载
<Meowoo> 我现在三个选项都能选了
<Meowoo> knownbad, 我的wifi里有个没密码的 chinNet ，这是啥意思
<Meowoo> 随便上么？
<Meowoo> 好吧，我自个去试试，看看能不能上
<Meowoo> 妈的，要上了，又不见了
<knownbad> ？
<knownbad> 肯定是你或儿子点错了。
<knownbad> 除非去黑别人的无线网。
<knownbad> 我走了。
<Meowoo> 不是，这个时常都有
<Meowoo> 都没密码，看名字貌似是一个公共的
<Meowoo> 886
<mao> hi,大家好啊
<mao> 看昵称，似乎有好多认识的人啊
<mao> hoho
<Guest76098> ls
<cece_> 午夜场
<^k^>  05:00
<mordory> test
<^k^> mordory:点点点.  06:57 
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 如何查看和修改文件系统(ext4)日志级别? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445333 如何查看和修改文件系统(ext4)日志级别? 另外日志文件系统的"日志"除了防止文件系统在崩溃时损坏,还有什么作用?(此处尤指ext4) 统计信息: 发表于 由 科学之子 — 2013-07-07 0:59
<^k^>  逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^>  逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
#ubuntu-cn 2013-07-07
<^k^>  逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<tryit> yunfan, .
<^k^>  逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 暂时无新帖 讲个笑话吧 经典笑话：搞笑利益大奋战 避孕套对卫生巾说：“我真怕你，每次你一上岗，我就一星期没生意做。” 卫生巾生气了：“你啊，别装蒜了，你他妈稍微疏忽一点，我十个月生意就黄了。”
<^k^>  逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^>  逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 如何查看和修改文件系统(ext4)日志级别? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445333 如何查看和修改文件系统(ext4)日志级别? 另外日志文件系统的"日志"除了防止文件系统在崩溃时损坏,还有什么作用?(此处尤指ext4) 统计信息: 发表于 由 科学之子 — 2013-07-07 0:59
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • 请教tftpd-hpa开机启动不正常的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445334 ubuntu 12.04.2，装在vmware虚拟机里，已upgrade至最新。 由于虚拟机出了问题，还原到刚安装好时的snapshot，更新了一下，再安装配置tftpd-hpa。安装配置好后可以访问，重启开机后访问不了 开始以为service没有启动，用s
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 云诺网盘那个会用请教下？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445336 我下了一个云诺网盘Linux客户端用来上传大文件，客户端在本机建了一个同步文件夹，我必须把文件放到这文件夹才能被同步到网盘，上传完毕我还不能删除（因为是同步的），否则网盘的也没了，真够奇葩的！！ 连点选
<leemeng0x61> ==
<^k^> 新 其它类软件 • fcitx 的五笔/五笔拼音失效了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445337 最近几天五笔与五笔拼音不能用了 切换上一输入就死翘翘了 请兄弟们帮在下一把 统计信息: 发表于 由 chkwx — 2013-07-07 9:50
<imtxc_away> imadper: http://www.wanjiquan.com/thread-14239-1-1.html  给你推荐这个软件
<^k^> imtxc_away ... ⇪ FX管理器增强版FX File Explorer Plus v1.5.2 简繁汉化版/ROOT管理神软【ONE汉化团队】-安卓汉化-玩机圈
<imtxc_away> imadper: 支持 dropbox, google drive, skydrive, box, SMB, FTP, SSH, bluetooth 多种方式传文件
<CyrusYzGTt> imtxc_away§ 你做广告？
<imtxc_away> CyrusYzGTt: ... 这个点居然真有人在。。。
<CyrusYzGTt> imtxc§ 刚睡醒。
<imadper> imtxc: 刚来...
<imadper> cfy怎么走了?
<imadper> cfy = 冲锋衣
<imtxc> ... 你不是买了么
<imadper> imtxc: 不错. dropbox for android, 用不懂... 下载到哪里了?
<imadper> imtxc: 不是, 刚才cfy跟我说了句话就走了...
<imtxc> imadper: dropbox？ 你装的是哪个版本的客户端
<imadper> imtxc: 我觉得, 米国人脑子有问题... 冲锋衣/抓绒/棉衣/羽绒服 都tmd叫jacket.....
<leemeng0x61> ....
<imadper> imtxc: 直接google play装得
<imtxc> 。。。
<imtxc> imadper: 提醒你一下
<imadper> imtxc: 啥?
<imtxc> imadper: 装了 dropbox 之后， 你拍的照片，默认是自动上传的。。。。
<imadper> imtxc: 哦, 没事呀. dropbox又不是别人能访问的
<imadper> imtxc: 而且, 自动上传可以关.
<imadper> imtxc: 哦, 你说默认了....
<imtxc> 恩，但是默认是上传的
 * imtxc 曾经尴尬过啊。。。。
<imadper> imtxc: .... 你还有自拍裸照的习惯?
<imtxc> imadper: 偷拍的好不
<abinex> 有谁在用谷歌的chrome浏览器？
<imtxc> ... 我怎么给放进来了。。。
<imadper> imtxc: 我放的
<imadper> imtxc: as you wish.
<imtxc> 留着吧
<imtxc> 擦，每次就把你的帽子弄掉了。。。。。 imadper
<imtxc> abinex: 不许提饺子了啊， 都一年了
<imadper> imtxc: 没事, 我给自己弄了一个函数, 直接获取op
<imadper> imtxc: /opme
<imadper> imtxc: http://www.jshoppers.com/gb/forward/special.asp?id=shipping  日亚运费貌似不归
<^k^> imadper ... ⇪ JSHOPPERS.com 转送服务
<imtxc> 最近日元不是又涨上去了么
<imtxc> imadper: 前段时间国内把日亚的kindle都快买光了
<imadper> imtxc: 是的.
<imadper> imtxc: 是的...
 * imtxc NND, 哥刚弄了张 JCB 卡， 浪费了。。。
<Meowoo> 在bg里做的种没人下额
<^k^>  取新帖 timeout
<^k^>  逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<Meowoo> 周末，大家都戴套套出去了么
<mao> 大家好啊
<^k^> mao:点点点.  10:48 
<Meowoo> 各位腊肉来了
<lucky_> yunfan: 你的迷男手册实践的怎么样了？
<Stifler> ....
<Meowoo> 迷男？？
<imtxc_> test
<^k^> imtxc_:点点点.  11:04 
<imtxc_> 嗯，不错
<Meowoo> 谁懂 irc 中的 DCC 的
<Meowoo> 忽然有个想法，弄个插件‌，应该可以弄个p2p的即时视频，或者即时语音
<imtxc_> 用irc语音？
<Meowoo> 因dcc ，irc只负责之间的链接，链接后就是客户端之间之间的p2p，与服务器无关了
<imtxc_> 我连传文件都没成功过
<Meowoo> imtxc_, irc 的标准额
<imtxc> Meowoo: 你给我传个文件我试试
<Meowoo> xchat 我也没成功过，用另一个客户端可以
<Meowoo> 你的是 xchat 吧
<imtxc> Meowoo: weechat
<Meowoo> xchat 的 dcc 貌似有问题
<Meowoo> 我的是 xchat 额
<imtxc> Meowoo: 哦不对，我用的znc，或许不行？
<Meowoo> 一般都可以的额
<knownbad> http://labs.bittorrent.com/experiments/sync.html
<^k^> knownbad ... ⇪ BitTorrent Labs
<Stifler> 试试
<Meowoo> knownbad, 我在 bt 做的种，没人去下额
<Meowoo> 我的想法如何？如果有人问问题，用文字说明不了的，就用即时视频，传输即时的屏幕操作
<knownbad> Shit, forgot to install fcitx.
<imtxc> imadper: 在手机上装 andchat 吧
<Meowoo> .....
<Meowoo> 利用 irc 的dcc为irc添加即时语音或视频的功能
<Meowoo> 来个脱衣舞娘，在irc直播多好，不过 dcc 只能是一对一
<Stifler> ......
<AndChat|509> 。。。。
<AndChat|509> Meowoo: 关键问题是没人来跳
<Meowoo> AndChat|509, 这个要找的额，啥时候，这里的大牛为了给大家个福利，去请一个额
<imadper> imtxc: 干嘛用?
<Meowoo> AndChat|509, 在技术上应该可以的
<imadper> imtxc_: 你怎么有尾巴了? 我帮你kick了?
<AndChat|509> 如果真是技术问题的话，早有宅男解决了
<AndChat|509> 别
<imadper> AndChat|509: 逗你的
<AndChat|509> imadper: 手机
<imadper> AndChat|509: 知道
<Meowoo> 就是必须大家都要装插件
<leemeng0x61> ...
<imadper> lucky_: http://x-riot.ru/downloads/The_Mystery_Method.pdf
<^k^> imadper ... ⇪ {"type"=>"application/pdf", 长度=>1.43 MiB}
<Meowoo> imadper, 啥时候请个脱衣舞娘，分发一下福利额
<imadper> Meowoo: 你说我还是你?
<Meowoo> 你啊
<imadper> Meowoo: 我有喜欢的妹子, 对这个兴趣不大
<Meowoo> 你不是大牛
<Meowoo> 又不是你看，给我们看
<imadper> Meowoo: 我知道我不是大牛呀
<imadper> Meowoo: 我没钱呀
<imadper> Meowoo: 我也不知道怎么请呀
<Meowoo> 我们集资
<imadper> Meowoo: 集资....
<Meowoo> 额
<Meowoo> 买票
<imadper> Meowoo: 这个跟自己去看av有啥区别?  cc imt
<imadper> imtxc: ^^
<Meowoo> 你先垫资，然后我们买票看
<Meowoo> 当然有区别，那是现场额
<lucky_> Meowoo: .
<imadper> Meowoo: 兴趣不大.... 还不如你自己去酒吧泡一个呢
<Meowoo> 去酒吧也不用你去发福利了啊
 * lucky_ cc是什么意思？
<imadper> 一群屌丝在网上看脱衣舞, 有屁用...
<AndChat|509> Meowoo: 对这个有兴趣的人不多
<Meowoo> 不就是给我们这些死宅发的福利么
<Meowoo> 我有
<lucky_> imadper:  我想问问有实践经验的人
<AndChat|509> Meowoo: 不如多发好种子
<imadper> lucky_: carbon copy
<lucky_> imadper: 这东西看书总有局限性
<Meowoo> lucky_, 实践经验？？
<AndChat|509> lucky_: 啥
<lucky_> Meowoo: y
<imadper> lucky_: 啥?
<Meowoo> lucky_, 我有儿子，算有经验么
 * imadper 不都tmd的是自学吗?
<lucky_> imadper: 约炮啊
<imadper> lucky_: 我没经验.
<AndChat|509> lucky_: 。。。。。。
<imadper> lucky_: 就在火车上钓到过一次妹子...
<lucky_> imadper: 所以我说看书不靠谱
<lucky_> AndChat|509: 有经验？
<Meowoo> imadper, 乘务员么？
<imadper> Meowoo: 没.
<lucky_> Meowoo: 他女朋友
<Meowoo> 额
<AndChat|509> lucky_: 约男的还是女的
<lucky_> imadper: 就是现在那个妹子吧
<lucky_> AndChat|509: 女
<imadper> lucky_: 对.
<Meowoo> 那我也哒火车钓钓
<Meowoo> 谢谢分享经验
<imadper> Meowoo: 长途才行
<AndChat|509> lucky_: 。。
<Meowoo> 额
<imadper> Meowoo: 当时我是, 去广州. 23小时.
<AndChat|509> 硬座更佳
<imadper> AndChat|509: http://x-riot.ru/downloads/The_Mystery_Method.pdf
<Meowoo> 硬座钓到的，都 吾方好野
<Meowoo> CyrusYzGTt, 对不对
<lucky_> yunfan: 你不是天天看迷男的吗
<lucky_> ofan: 约炮哥，到你登场的时候了
<Meowoo> imadper, 不说这个，利用irc的dcc来扩展irc，增加个 即时视频或即时语音的功能如何？
<imadper> Meowoo: 不如何
<Meowoo> dcc连接后，就是客户端之间的p2p了
<Meowoo> 额
<AndChat|509> lucky_: 你饥渴了？
<imadper> Meowoo: 这个irc里面, 有谁愿意跟你视频?
 * imadper 没需求, 渣应用.
<lucky_> imadper: mtp在linux下没办法自动挂载吧？
<Meowoo> imadper, 有额，我就想和色男视频
<imadper> lucky_: you need read the manual for udev.
<AndChat|509> lucky_: 注册个陌陌，传两张大腿照片上去
<lucky_> AndChat|509:我是男的
<Meowoo> 还有，可以通过视频，传输即时的桌面操作视频
<imadper> Meowoo: 有啥用....
<Meowoo> 我问问题，回答的用文字表达不了，就用视频来解释
<lucky_> AndChat|509: 这和饥渴没关系
<Meowoo> 没啥用，就是有没有趣
 * imadper 需要用视频解释的问题, 都是白痴问题. 
<Meowoo> 额
<Meowoo> 弄个在线的p2p游戏
<Meowoo> 我觉得用dcc应该可以做些东西
<Meowoo> dcc在客户端相互连接时才和服务端有关，连接过后就是客户端之间直接连接了
<Meowoo> 我想可以利用这个做某些东西
<imadper> Meowoo: ......................................................................................................................................................................................
<Meowoo> 怎么了
<Meowoo> 我想应该可以利用dcc，视频或语音不好，或者可以弄另一些东西
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 如何正确删除Grub而不需要修复 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445339 小黑上一块硬盘装了Win7和Ubuntu 12.10，因为要升级SSD，所以打算先干掉Ubuntu。在Win7下先删除了Ubuntu的分区，很自然地，重启之后进入Grub Rescue了。然后用diskfix修复了分区表，然后用Win7的启动U盘修复启动，也算是解决了问题
<^k^> 。 但是，有没有一种更安全的做法，删除掉Grub，而不是像我这样暴力地删除再恢复 …
<imtxc> 没有蒜苗的回锅肉是什么水平
<imadper> imtxc: 包菜回锅肉没吃过?
<imadper> imtxc: 蒜苗现在太贵了
<kowalski> ls
<imtxc> 。。。。。
<imtxc> 我擦……
 * imadper 手中竟然没有一本perl的书....
<songfeng> hi
<^k^> songfeng:点点点.  12:09 
<Stifler|working> hello
<^k^> Stifler|working:点点点.  12:12 
<knownbad> 咦，贱猫呢？
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 误操作造成硬盘错误,不知道有解吗?高手help me,谢谢 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445341 硬件是 技嘉HA65M-D2H-B3 BIOS 版本 F12 cpu:Sandy Bridge i5 2300 内存:金泰克4g x2 显卡:索泰460gtx 硬盘:希捷1t & 三星 160g笔记本硬盘 SAMSUNG HM160HI SCSI Disk Device 我把三星笔记本硬盘作为启动盘,安装最新的每日构
<songfeng> lumia 900值得购买嘛？
<songfeng> 看到京东价格1499，感觉不错哎。
<imadper> imtxc: fx赞!
<jiero> huntxu 不在啊
 * jiero 碰碰 roylez 现在老外的纯牛奶比国产鲜奶便宜了
<alpha080> 这能比较么。。。不是一回事啊
<jiero> alpha080: 营养的差距5%左右吧
<jiero> alpha080: 好孩子
<jiero> alpha080: 我竟然往笔记本上抹水降温。
<jiero> alpha080: 我也觉得自己聪明
<alpha080> 防水笔记本么。。。
<alpha080> 三防？
<alpha080> 卖我一个吧
<jiero> alpha080: 才不是。
<jiero> alpha080: 看个 flash 就烫。
<jiero> alpha080: 太弱了
<jiero> alpha080: 是不是女儿比较多啊
<jiero> alpha080: 昨天看到妹妹在视频里了，长的很像我哈
<lucky_> imadper: hi
<ofan> http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/243745.htm
<^k^> ofan ⇪ t: 桌面环境LXDE放弃GTK+2转投Qt_Linux_cnBeta.COM
<freeflying> ofan: 他们只是在尝试吧
<ofan> freeflying: 有啥区别？
<ofan> 反正不会换回gtk了
<freeflying> gtk确实该死了
<ofan> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dxy4n0UT82o
<^k^> ofan ... ⇪ YouTube - Honda "Hands"
<adam8157> roylez: 乐乐
<^k^>  逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 暂时无新帖 讲个笑话吧 经典笑话：可以吻我 到了家门口，杰西卡提醒她新结识的男朋友：“你现在可以吻我，但是随后我得打你一个耳光，因为我爸爸正在窗口看着我们。”
<zhuifeng> ^k^: 给大爷讲个笑话
<^k^> zhuifeng, 我没有给。  14:33 
<^k^>  逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<xer> hell0
<BaByChU_> chromebook is a junk
<xer> this is my first time to jion the #ubuntu-cn
<BaByChU_> ...
<jiero> 我发现，很难做到笔记本的2重特性，一：补充；二：连接
<xer> why
<jiero> 容易撕下但放不回去的翻页也容易（环套的那种）
<jiero> 容易放回去的，用夹子，但翻页麻烦。
<xer> 何必纠结这些
<jiero> xer 知道过去做的差，才有动力做好。
<BaByChU_> i use evernote on iPad and iPhone
<jiero> I use pen/pencil/ballpen and paper and camera
<iIlL10Oo> http://ruby-china.org/topics/8628
<^k^> iIlL10Oo ⇪ ti: Ruby China | Jeff Atwood的新项目，开源论坛Discourse » 社区
<ofan> i use my brain
<jiero> ofa
<BaByChU_> how do you share your ideas
<jiero> ofan: 。小孩子
<^k^> BaByChU_ 这里有输入法：http://www.inputking.com/ 或安装fcitx: apt-get install fcitx
<BaByChU_> share yur brain?
<BaByChU_> this is already a interacting world
<xer> ubuntu 有没有截图快捷键
<BaByChU_> an
<BaByChU_> print screen
<xer> 笔记本 没发现print screen 在那
<jiero> BaByChU_: ofan is a professional mindraper
<ofan> wtf, don't you speak?
<ofan> talk with people, share your ideas
<kevinyings> ofan, what the fuck ?
<jiero> ofan: can you perform like normal you, show them your code
<ofan> jiero: wut code
<jiero> ofan: stop talking, you are coding monkey
<kevinyings> jiero, how code monkey?
<BaByChU_> what if people in a different timezone? how do you share your ideas with them ?
<ofan> email, irc
<xer> exit
<ofan> it's not a problem
<xer> quit
<xer> quite
<xer> ca
<ofan> xer: GTFO
<BaByChU_> OK, then how do you share your legacy notebook?
<xer> 怎么退出
<kevinyings> how to share time and make it agree with each other
<jiero> BaByChU_: taking photo with your camera
<xer> quiet
<ofan> no such thing
<BaByChU_> jiero: ....................................................
<kevinyings> u mean /quit
<ofan> no notebook
<^k^> kevinyings 这里有输入法：http://www.inputking.com/ 或安装fcitx: apt-get install fcitx
<kevinyings> 被鄙视了
<kevinyings> wo cao
<jiero> ke
<jiero> kevinyings:  呃，你不是台湾人么
<jiero>  /me 看到 kevin这个名字就想到非大陆人
 * jiero 见到了无数东南亚韩国日本的kevin
 * jiero 好奇，是哪个kevin让他们如此疯狂
<kevinyings> jiero, made in china
<jiero> kevinyings: not CHINA？
<kevinyings> jiero, zhejiang province hangzhou city
<jiero> kevinyings: 。。。又是浙江的。。。
 * jiero 晕头了。
 * kevinyings 终于撸出拼音来了
 * kevinyings 本来就想一辈子英语了
 * kevinyings 我英语六级可是550
<jiero> kevinyings:  550？
 * jiero 不懂四六级
<jiero> imtxc_ 疯子你来了
<jiero> lainme: 话说你怎么找到 http://www.moleskineasia.com/ 这个网站的
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ Moleskine Asia
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • ubuntu 下 的 chrome 升级后"书签栏"网站的图标都丢失了怎么恢复? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445347 如题. 统计信息: 发表于 由 free4537 — 2013-07-07 7:33
<imtxc> jiero: ....
<imtxc> roylez_: 乐不思蜀
<jiero> imtxc: 果然，需要空调，才能让电脑降温
<jiero> imtxc: 风扇纯摆设
<imtxc> jiero: 水冷
<jiero> imtxc: 水冷最终变热
<jiero> imtxc: 除非你告诉我鱼缸制冷
 * kevinyings 空调液氦
<freeflying> jiero: 换台式机吧
<kevinyings> 那个gmail里面有10w封邮件怎么删
<kevinyings> ？
<kevinyings> 快点是个要求
<freeflying> jiero: 13:28 < jiero> alpha080: 昨天看到妹妹在视频里了，长的很像我哈
<freeflying> 妹纸像你不完了啊
<kevinyings> freeflying, 有的人是男女通吃的
<kevinyings>  /me 10w邮件怎么删快点？
<jiero> freeflying: 。。。我小时候一直有人分不清我是男是女，很多当女的，
<freeflying> kevinyings: 直接注销邮箱
<kevinyings> freeflying, 肯定不行
<jiero> freeflying: 确实这机子设计有问题。
<BaByChU_> your dick is too smal
<BaByChU_> l
<BaByChU_> like the last l, too small, so you could ignore it
<jiero> BaByChU_: 。。。
<jiero> 我第一次见 freeflying穿上 op
<knownbad> Wait, he's sucking my dick...
<jiero> knownbad: 。。。
<knownbad> Otherwise how would he know?
<knownbad> Oh well, one less sucker.
<jiero> knownbad: 。。。你别掺和了。。。
<knownbad> 黄色幽默。
 * jiero 。
<freeflying> 一会儿准备去跑步
 * tuxskyer_ 
<administrator> hello
<^k^> administrator:点点点.  16:05 
<jiero> freeflying: 你都是从国外买跑步鞋么
<jiero> freeflying:  http://imm.io/1bs9H 这，你认为是男孩子还是女孩子？
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ imm.io - Untitled.jpg
<CyrusYzGTt> 人妖 妖人
<tuxskyer_> :/me
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 。。。
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 你的照片给我，
<freeflying> jiero: 我7年前在帝都买了双牛逼家的鞋传到现在
<CyrusYzGTt> jiero§
<jiero> freeflying:  哦。
<jiero> freeflying: 确实很好，我n双鞋子。都坏掉了
<jiero> freeflying: 不过都是100元左右的
 * jiero 用的墨水都干了。
<jiero> 注水后看看能用否。
<freeflying> jiero: 7年前花了1000块啊
<jiero> freeflying: 嗯嗯。现在相当于2000多了
<jiero> freeflying: 我爹终于辞职了
<jiero> freeflying: 你准备几岁退休？
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 。。。你的照片你
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt:  lililjlj@gmail.com
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • [教程]使用tar备份还原ubuntu的全过程 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445348 使用tar备份还原ubuntu的全过程 大家好，发个贴记录下自己折腾的过程，望多多指教。 操作系统:ubuntu10.04 硬件环境:跑在windows xp下的虚拟机vmware workstation 7.1.6 折腾原因:我一直在虚拟机下跑ubuntu，虚拟机下备份还
<tuxskyer_> this is test
<imtxc> freeflying: 还没去跑步么
<tuxskyer_> this is test
<imtxc> tuxskyer_: test failed.
<tuxskyer_> imtxc ...
<Meowoo> 好花不常开，好景不常在
<Meowoo> knownbad, 来来来，喝完这杯再说吧
<Meowoo> knownbad, 来来来，喝完了这杯再说吧。 君上离别后，何日君再来
 * somson 
<Meowoo> 邓丽君的歌听得好腻额
<Meowoo> knownbad, 再喝一杯，干了吧
<Meowoo> knownbad, 喜欢邓丽君么
<ofan> jiero: 莉莉垃圾垃圾
<Meowoo> ofan, 我的qt可以自己更新了
<Meowoo> ofan, 装的时候要 online 装，就算在官网下的，如果不是在线装，也只有卸载的选项
<Meowoo> ofan, 现在qt5不爽的有两个，qt5的程序不能改 theme，和其他的程序的界面不配。qtcreator还是不能输入中文
<Meowoo> 为了界面统一，我不装 gtk3程序
<Meowoo> 甜蜜蜜，你笑得甜蜜蜜，好像花儿开在春风里，开在春风里。在哪里，在哪里见过你，你的笑容这样熟悉，我一时想不起，啊在梦里，梦里梦里见过你，
<Meowoo> 甜蜜笑得多甜蜜，是你是你，梦见的就是你，在哪里在哪里见过你，你的笑容正样熟悉，我一时想不起，啊在梦里
<Meowoo> 怎么都不说话了，都被我腻趴下了么
<knownbad> 睡觉去。
<jiero> ofan: 偶犯呕饭殴翻
<ofan> Meowoo: 怎么选online
<ofan> Meowoo: 下载下来就是本地安装的
<Meowoo> ofan, 就是在官方里下online的那个版本。
<Meowoo> qt官方
<ofan> Meowoo: 哪里
<Meowoo> 好像是四十几mb，offline的几百mb
<Meowoo> 去那就看到了啊
<Meowoo> 等等
<ofan> 哦 installer
<ofan> 看到了
<Meowoo> http://download.qt-project.org/official_releases/online_installers/qt-linux-opensource-1.4.0-x86_64-online.run
<^k^> Meowoo ⇪ ti: {长度=>21.69 MiB, "type"=>"application/x-troff-man"}
<Meowoo> 这个
<ofan> Meowoo: 9 mb
<Meowoo> 22mb
<Meowoo> .....
<Meowoo> 我下的是我贴的那个
<ofan> Meowoo: 我是mac
<Meowoo> 额
<ofan> 只要9MB
<Meowoo> 额
<Meowoo> 酱紫
<Meowoo> 你是国粉额
<ofan> 不算果粉
<ofan> 好用的我都用
<Meowoo> 额，新版本可以直接编 安卓的了，我沒编过安卓，只是在安装选项里看到有
<Meowoo> 啥时候能够直接支持 ios
<Meowoo> 再喝一杯，干了吧
<Meowoo> 我再听多几遍，我得站不起来了。全身都酥了
<Meowoo> 要等 knownbad 开口，我想得等他拉夜尿
<knownbad> 再喝一杯？
<ofan> Meowoo: 你喜欢 knownbad ?
<ofan> 面基吧
<knownbad> 好吧，就勉强挤些。
<Meowoo> ....
<Meowoo> 什么挤
<knownbad> 夜尿？
<knownbad> 你不是要再喝一杯吗？
<Meowoo> 半夜起来去厕所，你怎么说
<Meowoo> 不是夜尿么
<knownbad> 可以
<Meowoo> 额，继续睡吧
<Meowoo> 你那里应该是半夜1点吧
<Meowoo> 减16小时
<Meowoo> 应该是减12吧
<jiero> 奇怪，为啥最近电子商家在不断降价？
<jiero> 真的说的话，是什么意义？
<jiero> 清理旧货？
<somson> 谁来帮我看看我的ip是否能显示？
<alvin_rxg> 能
<somson> alvin_rxg 刚才不是已经在freenode 申请了隐身衣?
<alvin_rxg> somson: staffs in #freenode can still seeee your  ip
<somson> alvin_rxg  一般用户看不到吧？
<jiero> alvin_rxg: 你还在啊。
 * jiero 权当 alvin_rxg 是不存在的了。。。
<abinex> JH
<ofan> http://www.haskellforall.com/2013/06/from-zero-to-cooperative-threads-in-33.html
<^k^> ofan ⇪ t: Haskell for all: From zero to cooperative threads in 33 lines of Haskell code
<ofan> jiero: 你就整天扯淡吧
<jiero> ofan: 嗯。
<^k^> 新 Vim和Emacs • 【求救】vim调用cmd.exe执行命令==乱码 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445350 vimrc的设置 Code: set encoding=utf-8 set fileencoding=utf-8 set fileencodings=ucs-bom,utf-8,default,chinese,big5 set ambiwidth=double 在vim中调用cmd执行命令。 <b&g
<roylez_> jiero: j渣
 * jiero 确定要抱 roylez_
<jiero> roylez_ 为了你，我去上海吧。
<roylez_> jiero: 干什么
<jiero> roylez_ 呃。能干嘛干嘛
 * jiero 恢复原状
<kevinyings> jiero, 搞基
<jiero> kevinyings: 我性取向是女。
<jiero> roylez_ 去上海玩
<roylez_> jiero: 向导一天你给多少工钱？
<ofan> jiero: 因为你是女
<ofan> roylez_: 她以身相许
<jiero> roylez_ 没钱。
<jiero> ofan: 。。。
<roylez_> imadper: 帽子
<ofan> imadper: 帽子
 * roylez_ (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) ofan
<jiero> imadper: 帽子
 * roylez_ o-_-)=O)。O。) ofan
 * roylez_ ( ‵□′)───C＜─___-)||| ofan
<ofan> 学习去
<roylez_> 叫你学，读书一辈子穷
<Meowoo> 书生百无一用
<jiero> ofan: 读书不能赚钱这点听主席的
<jiero> ofan: 尽管有钱的也都读书
<Meowoo> 有钱的都拽学
<mordory>  Google资助AdBlock Plus,进入广告屏蔽白名单---------这事有没有对箦？？？
<mordory> 对策？
<mordory> 有油有人？
<jiero> mordory  roylez_ Meowoo 有2种结构的本子，一种分页由夹子夹住，而可以随意交换顺序；还有一种，是线圈缠绕，所以可以2页同时铺开。想一种结构结合两者的优点？
<roylez_> jiero: 省省吧，两种根本走的是不同的思路。都做得非常好
<mordory> jiero: 什么意思？
<roylez_> jiero: 我喜欢 midori 的设计，不过 moleskin 更实用。其实我不用本子
<ofan> roylez_: 这是在自嘲么
<Meowoo> jiero, 你思考一下，如何结合男女的优点
<roylez_> imadper: 渣渣，帽子
 * roylez_ ( ‵□′)───C＜─___-)||| ofan
<Meowoo> jiero, 例如雌雄同体
<ofan> 我要写个bot 记录大神们的经典语录
<Meowoo> ofan, 手动，还是自动
<roylez_> ofan: 你能毕业再说
<ofan> Meowoo: 半自动
<Meowoo> ofan, 是设定某些大神，他们说的都记录
<Meowoo> ofan, 还是依据他们说什么，条件地记录
<ofan> Meowoo: 用+1
<ofan> 也可以手动指定
<roylez_> jiero: 余额宝每天的利息平了我上下班车费加早餐
<mordory> Meowoo: 那个条件可不好设定
<ofan> roylez_: 快了
<Meowoo> ofan, 还是考虑一下我的，通过 dcc 能做点什么，如即时视频，即时语音，或者p2p在线对战游戏啥的
<ofan> 额
<roylez_> ofan: 你就祈祷你的论文外审别落我手上
<mordory> roylez_: 主席存了多少钱进去？
<ofan> roylez_: 额 什么是外审
<Meowoo> mordory, 也不会额，设定有关色情，玛丽亚，苍老师都记录不就好了么
<Meowoo> 关键词条件
<roylez_> mordory: 7w，就这么点
<ofan> 壕啊
<roylez_> ofan: 壕你妹
<roylez_> imadper: 帽子呢，渣渣
 * roylez_ (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) imadper
 * roylez_ (o一-一)=○# (￣#)3￣) ofan
<ofan> roylez_: 目测为两个月的工资
<roylez_> ofan: 70个月啊，渣渣
 * ofan 是穷人
<jiero> roylez。你说我们能信你么。7万70个月工资，和我工资一样。
<roylez_> jiero: 壕
<ofan> 7w 美刀吧
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 远程密码破解软件Hydra？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445351 1.ubuntu12.04 LTS 怎样安装Hydra？ 2.Hydra是一款远程破解密码工具，它的功能与冰河一样。只要知道远程电脑IP的情况下，就可以远程破解对方的电脑密码了。对否？ 3.Hydra与John不同，John是一款本地的破解软件。对否？ 统计信息: 发
<^k^> 表于 由 Mivok — 2013-07-07 10:20
<jiero> roylez_ 支付宝是4% 年利率？
<roylez_> jiero: 6.x了
<jiero> roylez 果然你说的的美元
<roylez_> ^k^: 冰河.....10多年前用过
<jiero> roylez_ 每天11元车费加早餐？
<jiero> lol
<jiero> roylez 让我都想喝500ml牛奶吃树叶了
<^k^> roylez_, 在十年可以改变很多。  18:46 
 * jiero 变成了牛
<Meowoo> 北京流行吃人奶额
<CyrusYzGTt> 不是说广府么？
<jiero> Meowoo: 你丫一边去
<jiero> CyrusYzGTt: 你喝人奶的也闪避
<Meowoo> CyrusYzGTt, 我看的新闻是北京
<Meowoo> 可能这潮流扩散到全国了
<ofan> isomorphic和homomorphic有啥区别？
<CyrusYzGTt> 虽然我是广府的，没有喝过
<ofan> roylez_: 主席懂不懂
<Meowoo> CyrusYzGTt, 你喝牛奶大的么？？
<CyrusYzGTt> 新闻说是 广府，，
<Meowoo> 额
<CyrusYzGTt> Meowoo§ 三鹿奶粉
<Meowoo> 小时候，没吃过母乳？？
<Meowoo> ...
<Meowoo> 你头一定很大
<Meowoo> 不过我有结实
<Meowoo> 结石
<CyrusYzGTt> Meowoo§ 我这里是吃 米糊  。。
<Meowoo> 对额，广州曾经流行过那么一段时间，吃 亨氏迷糊 的
<Meowoo> CyrusYzGTt, 是亨氏吧
<Meowoo> 现在还有亨氏这牌子么？
<CyrusYzGTt> Meowoo§ 农家米糊
<Meowoo> 80年代刚开放的时候，有段时间很流行额
<Meowoo> 农家？
<Meowoo> ç²¥?
<CyrusYzGTt> Meowoo§ 不是粥
<Meowoo> 农家是一个牌子么？
<CyrusYzGTt> Meowoo§ 后来才知道 其实是 糨糊 的 食用版 就像 明胶
<Meowoo> 我记得是亨氏，那时候，亨氏有很多儿童食品，啥迷糊什么的
<Meowoo> 我去上网查查，是一个记忆额
<Meowoo> 浆糊？
<Meowoo> 就是很烂的米粥？
<abinex> 喵叔
<abinex> 那是黑及马虎啊
<ofan> http://www.math.cornell.edu/~mec/2008-2009/Victor/part6.htm
<^k^> ofan ... ⇪ www.math.cornell.edu | Department of Mathematics
<Meowoo> 额，亨氏是米粉
<abinex> 黑芝麻糊
<CyrusYzGTt> 加上 口水 。。 还有 莲藕粉
<abinex> CyrusYzGTt: 早
<CyrusYzGTt> abinex§ 晚
<abinex> CyrusYzGTt: 啃馒头了没
<CyrusYzGTt> abinex§ 杯面
<abinex> Meowoo: 喵叔，刚刚喝粥回来
<Meowoo> abinex, 亨氏米粉，以前很流行的
<abinex> 已经连续喝粥3个月了
<CyrusYzGTt> 说的是 米糊 ，，
<abinex> 每天三顿都是白粥
<abinex> LOL
<Meowoo> 我那时代，有个亨氏米粉，可是个高级品
<CyrusYzGTt> 洗澡去～～～
<abinex> CyrusYzGTt: 你在香港啊
<Meowoo> 洗干净点
<Meowoo> abinex, 他是广府的 胡明辉
<abinex> Meowoo: LOL 洗白白
<Meowoo> CyrusYzGTt, 你的名字有拼音额
<Meowoo> 直接就打出来了
<Meowoo> 胡敏慧
<abinex> 应该叫慧敏
<abinex> LOL
<abinex> 周慧敏类似
<jiero> roylez_:  你的支付宝是用什么理财？
<abinex> roylez  在啊
<abinex> jiero: 基金
<abinex> 贵重金属
<Meowoo> abinex, 那是他的真名
<abinex> 纸黄金
<abinex> 刚才在阳台有一只Twitter小鸟在叫唤
<abinex> 说到Twitter，VPN马上就给挂了
<jiero> 钢笔不行了
<abinex> 多数追踪行为发生在广告中。比如，如果你在周末浏览了一个露营商品销售网站，那么你就会在第二天早上登录一家新闻网站或在打开自己的Facebook网页时看到网页上弹出的徒步鞋广告
<abinex> https://abine.com/
<^k^> abinex ... ⇪ Abine - Online Privacy Starts Here
<^k^> 新 屏幕抓图 • lxde 要投奔 Qt 了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445353 Qt 党又多一个选择。 lxde.jpg lxde1.jpg 统计信息: 发表于 由 debub — 2013-07-07 19:13
<Meowoo> abinex, 你给的是啥链接
<abinex> Meowoo: 是网站链接，反追踪插件
<Meowoo> 你弄的么
<Meowoo> 我装了，别坑我额
<abinex> 当老板不在时候，我们也会睡睡觉，或者是在网上冲冲浪
<abinex> http://tech.qq.com/a/20130401/000075.htm
<^k^> abinex ... ⇪ 美国讨债公司员工开发出自动工作程序_科技_腾讯网
<Meowoo> CyrusYzGTt, 美国有亨氏，我们有三鹿
<Meowoo> 刚上网看，亨氏貌似是美国企业
<adam8157> roylez_: 乐乐
<CyrusYzGTt> ??
<Meowoo> CyrusYzGTt, 你好久没出声了额
<CyrusYzGTt> Meowoo§ 洗澡去了
<adam8157> 哈哈哈
<Meowoo> 不是说今天
<Meowoo> 是说一直以来你都很少出声
<Meowoo> 在和妹子撑台角么
<CyrusYzGTt> 用手机看小说，没有时间看 电脑 信息
<Meowoo> 额
<Meowoo> CyrusYzGTt, 貌似广州的河涌也搞得不大好额
<Meowoo> 广州好像以前有很多城中河的吧
<Meowoo> 上一年在广州的时候，看新闻都看到这类新闻
 * adam8157 installing mercurial
<mordory> twitter
<mordory> twitter
<Meowoo> CyrusYzGTt, 广州是不是很多古迹在消失啊
<Meowoo> 我就不懂，这些古籍消失了，不会心疼。
<dream> 大家看的到我的IP吗？
<Meowoo> 我出生一个没有古迹的小城市，在建国后才有的，我都感觉心疼额
<necomancer> dream ## 有ip
<dream> 额
<Meowoo> 115.***.***.***
<Meowoo> 广西梧州某精神病院逃出42人。接受央视采访的精神病院某负责人说，主要策划逃脱的都是6到7名重症精神病患者，都是当地公安部门送来的。这话说的怎么这么别扭。我觉得他是故意的。
<Meowoo> 精神病者一般智商都很高
<^k^> 新 窗口管理器 • awesome的字体问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445355 ubuntu自己体验了下awesome,感觉很爽，速度快了不说，切换桌面，分屏特别的方便，唯一不好的地方是默认的字体渲染太差了，和原来的差距较大。 请问有没有什么好的办法 统计信息: 发表于 由
<Meowoo> 用 awesome 还计较好看不好看??
<alvin_rxg> Meowoo: 字體渲染 ~/.fonts.conf
<roylez_> adam8157: 渣渣
<adam8157> roylez_: 乐乐, 考试过了么
<roylez_> adam8157: 什么考试？
<adam8157> roylez_: 你那个
<adam8157> roylez_: 装了hg再给mutt写patch, 哈哈
<Meowoo> 不是我的我问题，k 抓论坛的问题
<roylez_> adam8157: 你会写渣？
<adam8157> roylez_: C来的
<roylez_> adam8157: 渣C
<adam8157> roylez_: 赛高C
<roylez_> adam8157: 好久没看到渣C了
<adam8157> roylez_: 见过一次
<roylez_> adam8157: 他卖身了？
<adam8157> roylez_: 应该是工作了吧, 忙得脚朝上没空来irc了估计
<roylez_> adam8157: ...
<ofan> adam8157: 什么patch
<ofan> mutt值得重写
<adam8157> ofan: 一个小改动... 算是半个bug
<adam8157> roylez_: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac727191_17
<^k^> adam8157 ... ⇪ 娱乐区6月火爆视频整理推荐  17 - AcFun弹幕视频网
<ofan> 额 mutt一火车bug
<roylez_> adam8157: ac改版之后就不如以前欢乐了
<roylez_> adam8157: 以前ui很渣，不过很欢乐
<roylez_> adam8157: 这个我看过
<adam8157> roylez_: 弹幕说印度神油真厉害
<ofan> roylez_: 你和hamo做的网站还有么
<roylez_> ofan: 有，无力维护
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac727191_21
<^k^> roylez_ ... ⇪ 娱乐区6月火爆视频整理推荐  21 - AcFun弹幕视频网
<ggarlic> exit
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 无法分区，检测不到硬盘 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445356 有一朋友说系统坏了，让我帮忙安装一下系统，我就答应了，在家拿出安装盘，想分区，发现无法分区，没有可分区的硬盘，进入pe下，也不能发现硬盘盘符，请问这是什么问题？是不是硬件问题？还是有什么办法可以解决？求大
<^k^> 虾帮帮忙 统计信息: 发表于 由 jinjiachen — 2013-07-07 20:
<roylez_> adam8157: 贝爷家的厨子 http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac727191_23
<^k^> roylez_ ... ⇪ 娱乐区6月火爆视频整理推荐  23 - AcFun弹幕视频网
 * adam8157 afk
<namoamitabuddha> 看上去 Tencent 把 webqq 抛弃了
<roylez_> adam8157: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac727191_23
<roylez_> ofan: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac727191_40
<^k^> roylez_ ... ⇪ 娱乐区6月火爆视频整理推荐  40 - AcFun弹幕视频网
<Meowoo> 妈的，我公猫又不知道到哪泡妞了
<Meowoo> 每个猫踩键盘，很不习惯啊
 * Meowoo 喵，快来踩我键盘啊
<jiero> imadper: 你哪里去了
<Meowoo> 他西天去了
<Meowoo> 西天取经
<jiero> roylez_ 我想到了啊。就做可以拆开的线圈——线圈笔记本，
<linyu> hello.求助，今天我去学校的心理学部帮忙。他们买了一个8路cpu的机器，但是原来的程序只能占用一个cpu。这个问题我解决了。不过他们说他们在中科院那边参观，说那边的机器很强
<jiero> roylez_ 反正插入一纸并不是常见动作
<roylez_> jiero: 渣，说什么
<jiero> roylez_ 刚才的笔记本的啊，
<linyu> 可以看有哪些节点有空，可以指定哪些节点运行什么任务。
<jiero> roylez_ 席子，告诉我付宝怎么得到 6%年华？
<linyu> 感觉像是云计算似的
<roylez_> jiero: 余额宝
<adam8157> linyu: 单线程程序能变成并行计算的话, powerpc就没活路了
<linyu> 谁知道在单机上怎么用什么软件可以实现啊
<roylez_> adam8157: powerpc本来就没活路了
<linyu> 是这样，我把处理的数据分成几分后，同时开几个进程就行了
<Meowoo> linyu, 自问自答?
<linyu> irc命令不熟啊。。。怎么对谁讲话?
<Meowoo> 打他名字就好
<Meowoo> 有啥难的
<Meowoo> linyu, 像这样
<linyu> Meowoo: 哦，回忆起来了
<Meowoo> knownbad, 我猫又跑出去了
<jiero> roylez_ 哦。似乎支付宝不算安全啊。
<roylez_> jiero: 银行也不安全
<linyu> 他们那台机器是好几个部门在用，他们想指定其中几个核跑程序，然后其他核给别人用。
<Meowoo> jiero, 不安全买套额
<jiero> roylez_ 银行有动态密码，支付宝不需要密码呃。
<Meowoo> linyu, 让他们买多几台不就好了吗
<Meowoo> linyu, 报点啥项目，不就有钱了么
<linyu> Meowoo: 我不是他们学院的。只能在一台机器上折腾了
<linyu> Meowoo: 应该可以指定cpu运行程序吧。。。。
<roylez_> jiero: 你自己弄好了，我的安全级别---低
<jiero> roylez_ 和我一样
<Meowoo> linyu, 不懂，问大牛，我只懂让你买多几台电脑
<Meowoo> linyu, 有问题，找主席
<linyu> roylez_: 主席？
<jiero> roylez 你有android手机，可以提升一级
<roylez_> linyu: 有问题，找蛋蛋
<linyu> roylez_: 蛋蛋是？？
<roylez_> jiero: 手机宝令试过，很垃圾，关掉了
<roylez_> linyu: adam8157
<linyu> adam8157: 蛋蛋？
<adam8157> linyu: 别学坏
<jiero> roylez_ 好
 * adam8157 在看mail的rfc...
<Meowoo> 等半夜去找猫
 * jiero 今天又惊着小孩子了，对着初中生说年纪
<jiero> lol
<adam8157> roylez_: Mail-Followup-To这个header真是该死啊
<jiero> roylez_ 基金很扯的。利率不稳，我还真的以为是活期存款6%
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 12.04 LTS • 为什么系统会自动静音？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445359 我用12.04时发现一个怪现象，有时启动后面板显示静音，而我没做过任何设置啊。如下图 2013-07-07.png 虽然设置一下不难，但是不爽，这是什么原因造成的？如何解决 ？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Trilobita — 2013-07-07 21:12
<roylez_> jiero: 货币基金，每天结算盈利
<jiero> roylez_ 每月固定日子发放。
<Meowoo> 那猫回来了
<Meowoo> 走错屋了
<roylez_> jiero: 每天发
<roylez_> jiero: 你自己存一点就知道了
<jiero> roylez_ 哦。好吧。我原来买过其他货币基金
<Meowoo> jiero, 啥货币？ 人民币么？
<jiero> 乐乐的存款是我的15倍
<jiero> 如果缩减到11倍，那么我就足够支付每天的车票钱了
<adam8157> Meowoo: 你说到你家的公猫 我才想起你是谁... 老换id 哼
<jiero> adam8157: 怎么扫描老照片？
<adam8157> jiero: 你咋知道是你的15倍
<jiero> adam8157: 根据公开数据
<jiero> adam8157:  乐乐公开了资产
<adam8157> jiero: 哦? 是么 哪里
<jiero> adam8157: irc log
<jiero> adam8157: 差不多你6.5月工资
<adam8157> jiero: 我的工资你又知道... 怎么可能
<jiero> adam8157:  猜的啊。也就1.2w/m，
<adam8157> jiero: =,= 这也能猜么...
<jiero> adam8157: 当然呐
<jiero> adam8157: 看来还差不多
<adam8157> jiero: 我保持沉默...
<Meowoo> adam8157, 额
<Meowoo> 我装几次系统就换几次 id
<adam8157> Meowoo: 你家猫还锁着? 楼上还是楼下老太太还磨叽?
<adam8157> Meowoo: 你失踪了好一阵儿是吧, 要不是我记性好都忘了
<Meowoo> 额
<Meowoo> 是额，好久没来了
<namoamitabuddha> qq 是麻烦.
<freeflyi1g> jiero: 退休？ 这辈子没戏了
<jiero> freeflyi1g: 不会的，一定是你想要退休就能退休的
<freeflyi1g> jiero: 上有老，下有小，还退啥啊
<jiero> freeflyi1g: 小的让你退
<freeflyi1g> jiero: lol
<freeflyi1g> imadper: http://www.amazon.cn/mn/detailApp/ref=as_li_ss_tl?_encoding=UTF8&tag=joyo01-23&linkCode=as2&asin=B005FDOVPM&camp=536&creative=3132&creativeASIN=B005FDOVPM
<^k^> freeflyi1g ... ⇪ JVC FX8-B 入耳式耳机 黑色-数码影音-亚马逊中国
<freeflyi1g> imadper: 这个能入不
<jiero> freeflyi1g:  我刚买了这个 http://fx.smzdm.com/detail/105529 超便宜的~
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ Philips 飞利浦 SHE3590 炫彩时尚耳塞 _天猫优惠_发现频道_什么值得买
<freeflyi1g> jiero: 看着不错
<jiero> freeflyi1g: 我买了，希望还好。
<jiero> 还是准备应聘北京的工作
 * jiero 加油
<imadper> freeflyi1g: jvc的一般中频比较凹
<Meowoo> jiero, 去二三线都好过去北京
<imadper> freeflyi1g: 刚进屋, 喝口水再帮你看...
<Meowoo> jiero, 要不要钱先不说，得要命啊
<imadper> freeflyi1g: 多数的jvc都不会推荐. 这个我不了解.
<jiero> Meowoo: 又不是为了钱，很多地方没有我想要的
<Meowoo> 要妹子？
<Meowoo> 妹子越南的好看
<Meowoo> 也便宜
<imadper> Meowoo: 逃离北上广, 其实广州还好. 北上都很悲剧
<Meowoo> 额
<jiero> 不要妹子
<Meowoo> 广州问 胡敏慧
<jiero> imadper: 逃离深圳
<imadper> jiero: 深圳不好吗?
<imadper> jiero: 深圳租房好便宜的...
<pudge> 最好的地方===========================>武汉
<jiero> imadper: 。
<imadper> pudge: 扯淡....
<jiero> 最好的地方，飞机
<imadper> pudge: 武汉首先治安就不好....
<jiero> 到处飞
<imadper> pudge: 这你承认吧?
<pudge> 不承认
<Meowoo> 深圳好，找过老婆，临生一刻逃到香港那边，孩子就是香港人了
<imadper> Meowoo: 很难, 澳门还行.
<Meowoo> 额
<pudge> imadper: 哥在武汉呆了22年，唯一一次被偷是在北京
<Meowoo> 澳门不临界吧
<Meowoo> pudge, 没说北京好
<jiero> Meowoo: 哦。我这里有香港孩子要办我这里户口的
<jiero> Meowoo: 我哥同学
<imadper> pudge: lol~
<jiero> 生了孩子，要大陆户口
<pudge> 北京的工资，5线城市的消费
<Meowoo> pudge, 你没看 gebjgd都逃离北京了么
<Meowoo> jiero, 这家伙要孩子在大陆洗脑么？
<void1> 现在论坛一直404啊
<pudge> Meowoo: 我已经把我妹妹忽悠回武汉了，我也将要回去
<jiero> Meowoo: 在哪里都一样被洗脑，你没问题吧。。。
<Meowoo> 不过现在香港同样了
<jiero> Meowoo: 都是被周围环境洗脑
<jiero> Meowoo: 你说美国孩子没被美国人洗脑，鬼才信。
<Meowoo> 香港洗什么，忠于梁振英?
<Meowoo> 洗什么
<pudge> imadper: 国际贸易法律研究生，都是工行，北京一个月4500（包括各种补助）， 武汉一个月9000+提成，你说，选哪里
<jiero> Meowoo: 。。。
<Meowoo> 有什么好洗的，中国才有东西要洗吧
<linyu> pudge:同乡？
<pudge> linyu: 拐子？
<jiero>  /ignore Meowoo
<Meowoo> 美国洗什么，终于奥巴马，还是忠于民主党？
<linyu> pudge: 武昌滴
<pudge> linyu: 武昌上学，家在汉口
<Meowoo> 还是洗资本主义是宇宙真理？
<linyu> pudge: 我是反的
<pudge> linyu: 你核老子，汉口有大学？
<Meowoo> 美国四年就换一总统，洗什么
<linyu> pudge: 初中高中时这样
<pudge> linyu: 哦，武昌哪里
<pudge> linyu: 我在关山口那边
<Meowoo> 将小孩子洗成啥子额
<pudge> linyu: 关山口职业技术学院
<linyu> pudge: 二桥下面，徐东路附近
<pudge> linyu: 好远。。
<linyu> 哇哦
<Meowoo> 只有独裁的人，想永久执政的人，才告诉小孩要爱独裁者吧
<freeflyi1g> imadper 好的，我的耳机貌似都报废了，想这个跑步听
<jiero> freeflyi1g: 无线耳机？
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 为自己的kindle制作pdf文件 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445360 正文文字尺寸大于或等于 20px 即可，其他文字尺寸+ -5px 之内就好。 统计信息: 发表于 由 luojie-dune — 2013-07-07 22:08
<jiero> imadper: 高级耳机是不是没听诊器效应？
<imadper> jiero: 入耳的, 都有.
<Meowoo> knownbad, 醒了么，又去贱身么？
<imadper> jiero: 所以, 一般要绕耳戴, 能减轻听诊器效应.
<knownbad> 美国人早上洗澡。
<knownbad> 什么都不洗，就洗自己。
<imadper> freeflyi1g: 这个价位, 可以考虑: http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?id=9758794448&spm=a230r.1.14.19.Roh3mo&ad_id=&am_id=&cm_id=140105335569ed55e27b&pm_id=
<^k^> imadper ... ⇪ 【官方在线】威索尼克 VSONIC R02PROⅡ(银线旗舰版)GR02 RO2怀旧-tmall.com天猫
<Meowoo> 额
<jiero> imadper: 或者线缠住衣物？
<jiero> imadper: 我当时是夹在衣服上
<Meowoo> 我是问你，你是去贱身么
<imadper> jiero: 也有效果, 夹子的位置离耳朵越近越好.
<Meowoo> 健身的是不是都很大块
<jiero> imadper:  真的不如蓝牙无线入耳式耳机了。。。
<imadper> jiero: 对
<imadper> jiero: 但是, 要冲电的
<imadper> jiero: 蓝牙, 便宜的都是单声道....
<imadper> jiero: 而且, 很多播放器不支持.
<jiero> imadper: 我是不是有些笨。专门给蓝牙耳机输电线？
<knownbad> 还没去。
<imadper> jie
<jiero> imadper: 或者是设计者更笨？
<imadper> jiero: 设计笨.
<adam8157> imadper: 听诊器效应是什么...
<imadper> jiero: 应该用微型核电池.
<imadper> adam8157: 就是, 入耳式耳机, 耳机线蹭到衣服什么的, 会传到耳朵里. 或者风声之类的.
<imadper> adam8157: 见过医生的听诊器没?
<Meowoo> 见过通便器
<adam8157> imadper: 就是线传导声音?
<imadper> adam8157: 对.
<jiero> adam8157: 管道传到
<adam8157> imadper: 哦
<jiero> adam8157: 2个话筒一根绳子
<imadper> adam8157: 拜adam壕!
<jiero> imadper: 。
 * adam8157 妈蛋, 我还是把patch写好吧, wishlist什么的maintainer肯定不理我
<knownbad> Meowoo: 有。
<Meowoo> 不在小窗说么，这好像有点私密话题。
<knownbad> 还好。
<Meowoo> 好吧
<knownbad> 不就是你想当我女友？
<Meowoo> ...............
<Meowoo> 好吧
<adam8157> 0_0
<knownbad> 我得戴套子。
<adam8157> 0_0
<Meowoo> 好吧
<Meowoo> 是不是美国人很多都到中国领养孩子
<imadper> freeflyi1g: 提醒一下, 跑步, 戴入耳不安全... 用耳塞吧, 入耳太隔音了. 听不见旁边的汽车/自行车
<Meowoo> 看新闻看的
<freeflyi1g> imadper: 我都是在公园里跑步的
<imadper> freeflyi1g: 那行.
<knownbad> 原因很多但最大原因是以前容易些。
<imadper> freeflyi1g: 耳机这东西, 投入大, 回报小. 买贵的真不值, 其实可以考虑audioshop e300. 以前39包邮, 我听过, 挺好的.
<imadper> freeflyi1g: 性价比很高, 之前红极一时.
<freeflyi1g> imadper: 这个牌子没听过啊
<pudge> imadper: +1
<freeflyi1g> imadper: 是这个理啊，而且这东西很容易坏
<freeflyi1g> imadper: 几十快的就好啊
<imadper> freeflyi1g: 我有个600入的um1, 现在闲置. 之前借给ee听, ee都嫌难听....
<pudge> imadper: 超过50的耳机声卡就伺候不了了
<imadper> pudge: 瞎说... 声卡性能都很好的.
<pudge> imadper: 集成声卡性能好？
<imadper> pudge: 随便板载声卡, 就比5/600的播放器强了.
<imadper> pudge: 对.
<pudge> imadper: 蛋蛋，没听出来
<imadper> pudge: :-)
<imadper> pudge: 自己找数据评测就知道了~
<pudge> imadper: 随便换个独立声卡，我那送的耳机就能显示出来区别
<pudge> imadper: 数据有蛋用，耳朵挺啊
<imadper> pudge: 独立的是好, 我承认.
<imadper> pudge: 但是, 板载的, 比很多随身播放器都好了.
<imadper> pudge: 很多耳机, 很好推的.
<freeflyi1g> imadper: 有链接不
<imadper> pudge: 比如, 经典的, akg k391
<imadper> s/91/19/
<pudge> imadper: 所以啊，我的意思， 同样的集成声卡，50和200的而已我听不出来区别啊
<imadper> pudge: .... ....
<imadper> freeflyi1g: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.11.QZ2vnP&id=15483403441
<^k^> imadper ... ⇪ 正品九韶/音铺AudioShop E-300 E300 E300+ 送海棉套,绕线器,线夹-淘宝网
<imadper> pudge: 你听的少....
<imadper> pudge: 找个tf10和廉价耳机, 听随便个乐器好的音乐, 就知道了
<freeflyi1g> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.35.uqLe85&id=18765216845
<^k^> freeflyi1g ... ⇪ D-LINK DIR-825 300M 3G无线路由千兆有线 中文 USB打印服务器-淘宝网
<freeflyi1g> imadper: 这个不错吧
<pudge> imadper: 算了，一般笔记本外放效果我就满足了，带耳机耳朵疼
<pudge> imadper: 没这个命
<imadper> freeflyi1g: 我觉得, 这个价位里, 没啥比这个好的了.
<imadper> pudge: 那你也可以考虑weston.
<freeflyi1g> imadper: 你说耳机还是路由器
<imadper> freeflyi1g: 路由器... 我还没看....
<imadper> freeflyi1g: 你跳跃太快了, 我没跟上...
<imadper> freeflyi1g: 路由器, 我不了解, 问壕adam/gfrog之类的吧...
<imadper> freeflyi1g: 我擦, 千兆有线... 好东西!
<freeflyi1g> gfrog_away: d-link dir-825如何
<freeflyi1g> imadper: 不过这个是电子垃圾
<freeflyi1g> imadper: 这个e300有没有带mic的
<^k^>  取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 求助！！！！！修改70-persistent-net.rules文件后无法启动 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445364 我因为要设置静态ip地址，所以去修改了70-persistent-net.rules文件 # This file maintains persistent names for network interfaces.# See udev(7) for syntax.## Entries are automatically added by the 75-persistent-net-generator.rules# file; however
<^k^>  you are also free to add your own entries. # PCI device 0x1022:0x2000 (pcnet32)SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add& …
<imadper> freeflyi1g: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.1.ifc1Nr&id=15877804445
<^k^> imadper ... ⇪ 官方正品 音铺 九韶 E300+ IE300 E600 3.5 MP3MP4 手机耳塞耳机-淘宝网
<imadper> freeflyi1g: 带mic的
<freeflyi1g> imadper: 赞，谢谢
<freeflyi1g> imadper: IE300这种呢
<freeflyi1g> 我比较喜欢这种的
<freeflyi1g> 样子
<Meowoo> knownbad, 现在不容易了么？
<imadper> freeflyi1g: ie300 就是e300带mic版本.
<imadper> freeflyi1g: 不过, 我没用过...
<imadper> freeflyi1g: e300, 我推荐不少人买了, 我实听觉得不错了.
<imadper> freeflyi1g: 困觉去了...
<Meowoo> 色男又去贱身了
<linyu> quit
 * lhy 请问在ubuntu13.04下如何安装inode 客户端
 * lhy 我安装了，但是双击无法打开
<Hamsten> 我在内核编译时在最后阶段出现了点问题
<Hamsten> 请问有谁能帮我一下吗
<Hamsten> 错误信息  http://t.co/8UpgB0QqOe  （推特图片）
<^k^> Hamsten ⇪ t: Twitter / J_Point_Podel: make kernel got error ...
<Meowoo> CyrusYzGTt, 还不睡？
<Meowoo> 这么夜了，没个人说下话么？
<Hamsten> Meowoo: can you help me?
<Meowoo> what's matter?
<Meowoo> knownbad, 我这么说对么？
<Hamsten> 我在内核编译时在最后阶段出现了点问题
<Hamsten> 错误信息  http://t.co/8UpgB0QqOe  （推特图片）
<Meowoo> 那别问我。我当 linux 作 windows 用的
<Hamsten> e.....
<Meowoo> 只作应用，不弄那么高深的
<Hamsten> e ..........
<Meowoo> 只要涉及 linux 的，我都不碰
<Hamsten> e ....
<lhy> 太难了
<Hamsten> lhy:?
<Meowoo> linux 浅到 shell， 深到内核，我全不碰
<Hamsten> Mepwo：如今年代还是搞点好..
<Meowoo> knownbad,一段段美丽回忆，依然荡漾我心里， 你的真情，你的真意，永远永远不会忘记。我和你初次相见，就在这街头，是你给我留下难忘的回忆。想你想你我想你，能再回到我的怀里。
<Meowoo> 额，全都给腻走
<Meowoo> 没人说话么
<Meowoo> 好静额
<knownbad> ?
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad 你老婆回来了？
<stmsgebjgd> knownbad 又和备胎鬼混呢？
<^k^>  05:03
<jiero> iMadper|Sleeping: 不是所有厂商像想像的一样笨， http://philipssj.tmall.com/p/rd807574.htm?spm=a1z10.1.w5003-2694613580.5.cTGGei&scene=taobao_shop
<^k^> jiero ... ⇪ 音乐随身-飞利浦硕捷专卖店-淘宝网
<jiero> iMadper|Sleeping:  roylez  lainme  我竟然转转盘抽到了刚买的耳机又一对。。。
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • N卡驱动安装以后，非常卡 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=445371 驱动终于折腾上了，比自带的驱动亮很多，效果也比以前好点， 可是卡，特别是看看电影和快速移动窗口时，以前用过8.10，驱动很好用的，没有这么卡啊 求各位帮帮忙，想想办法啊，谢谢~！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 凤凰炎舞 — 2013-07-0 …
<^k^>  逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<jiero> knownbad:  你是不是很孤单。
 * jiero 开溜了。
<jiero> Pudge: 法国佬
<Pudge> 这么早
<knownbad> ?
<fivesheep_> knownbad: yo
<fivesheep_> knownbad: 放假去哪里了
<knownbad> 哪里都没去。
<fivesheep_> 在家里连续xoxo了四天?
<knownbad> 老妈子生日就多陪了她。
<knownbad> 早上刚打了飞机。
<fivesheep_> 真孝顺
<fivesheep_> 你老婆不在么
<fivesheep_> 靠, sf的飞机是不是被你打下来的
<knownbad> 不，Asiana 的飞机阳痿。
<knownbad> 老婆八月底才回来。
<fivesheep_> 太惨了
<knownbad> 还好。   SF 的坠机蛮幸运的。
<fivesheep_> 不幸中的万幸了.
<fivesheep_> 大部分都没事
<knownbad> 只死了两个老中。
<wsl>  /topic
<wsl> hello!
<wsl> 大家好
<^k^> wsl:点点点.  07:45 
#ubuntu-cn 2014-06-30
<jlzhang> hi
<^k^> jlzhang:点点点.  08:40
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 情有所钟 : 我祖父身高1. 60米,而健硕的祖母却高达1．80米。我小时候祖父已去世；有一次我跟祖母一起翻阅旧日的照片,突然想到他们两个站在一起一定很惹人注目。"祖母,"我问她,"你怎么会爱上一个比你矮的男人呢?"她转过脸来对我说:"孩子,我们是坐着谈恋爱的,等
<^k^>  ─> 我站起身来,已经太晚了。"
<hoxily> moo~~~
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 漂亮的妈妈 : 我家宝贝刚会说完整的句子时,他妈妈问他:"妈妈漂不漂亮?" "漂亮！ " "妈妈哪里漂亮?" "头发、眼睛、眼睫毛、嘴、胳膊、腿、小鸡鸡...妈妈全部都漂亮！ " 我的天,这还是妈妈吗??
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新 Wine及其分支 • 请问关于Wine安装幸福噩梦抓不到光盘 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461547 挂载之后安装时他还是要求放入光盘 wincfg里也确定有设CD-ROM也指定到挂载光盘的位置 用的是mount挂载的 不知道这个有解吗(?) 感谢 统计信息: 发表于 由 tfiwits — 2014-06-30 10:37
<onlylove> 喵~~~~
<bcao> 壕门都没起床呢？
<imtxc> yunfan: ping
<imtxc> 早啊
<imtxc> onlylove: 早啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 早
<onlylove> imtxc: 你现在在哪
<imtxc> onlylove: 床上
<imtxc> onlylove: 北京
<onlylove> imtxc: 你妹！地理位置
<imtxc> onlylove: 我想要去买个可以拆装的电脑桌，去哪里买合适
<onlylove> imtxc: 淘宝咯
<imtxc> onlylove: ikea 的都挺贵的样子，还挺远
<onlylove> imtxc: 可以拆装的，好gaoji
<onlylove> imtxc: 电脑桌不都组合的么
<imtxc> onlylove: gaoji P， 租房党还能怎么样
<RainFlying> imtxc: 租房党会用这么高端的东西？ 现在是垫块木板放床上，然后蹲地上的嘛。
<chenchacha> !ask
<chenchacha> !help
<gshmu> sudo shutdown
<chenchacha> debian 的 irc 放的那个机器人还真方便
<onlylove> imtxc: 租房党都是用床上那种小桌子的
<onlylove> imtxc: 你说你是台式机？租房党还用台式机？
<onlylove> firefox内置下载真TMD不可靠
<onlylove> 我还是wget吧
<gshmu> onlylove: ff 下载还行
<lsjun1> 我租的房子自带一个电脑桌，放台式机，买了个床桌可以用笔记本。
<gshmu> 建议搭配百度盘等。离线再下载
<onlylove> gshmu: 行你妹啊，我下载个1G的文件下载了100M和我说下载完了
<gshmu> onlylove: 你的问题。。。
<onlylove> gshmu: 和我有半毛钱关系
<onlylove> gshmu: 如果是我的问题，wget为何没问题
<gshmu> onlylove: 试试我说的方法
<onlylove> gshmu: 图样图森破
<gshmu> onlylove: 请说中国话
<onlylove> gshmu: 我从中科大下载个mint，还需要百度网盘？
<onlylove> gshmu: 你不蛋疼？
<gshmu> onlylove: 我意思很慢的时候可以
<onlylove> gshmu: 百度网盘就快了？
<gshmu> onlylove: 当你遇到慢的 就知道了
<gshmu> 离线下载 再下载
<onlylove> gshmu: 能慢到哪里
<onlylove> gshmu: 我现在个位数的下载速度
<gshmu> onlylove: 自己感觉吧
<onlylove> gshmu: 你还要我论字节下么
<onlylove> gshmu: 我感觉毛，我在这上班，我司的网络我不如你熟悉？
<gshmu> onlylove: 其实我最爱抬杠了
<onlylove> gshmu: 抬杠你抬不过我
<gshmu> onlylove: 口出狂言啊啊啊
<onlylove> gshmu: 还是那句话，不服练，来我司
<onlylove> gshmu: 体验一下我司的网络，再说百度网盘啥的
<gshmu> onlylove: 你说百度的网不如你司的
<onlylove> gshmu: 我从没那么说
<onlylove> gshmu: 百度网盘再快，和我司没半毛钱关系
<gshmu> 虽说我不认为百度非常牛
<gshmu> onlylove: 离线下载是个趋势。。。
<onlylove> gshmu: 我从中科大下载和从网盘下载一个速度，我再用百度网盘绕个圈子
<onlylove> gshmu: 我TMD蛋疼啊
<gshmu> onlylove: 你一口一个中科大
<onlylove> gshmu: 怎么了
<gshmu> 你断定中科大比百度快么
<onlylove> gshmu: 我比较过多少次了
<onlylove> gshmu: 你当我傻
<gshmu> onlylove: 我承认中国的大学都不很慢，，，可是百度慢么
<onlylove> gshmu: 我不管从哪个地方下载，都是50K封顶
<onlylove> gshmu: 懂么？
<leaeasy> luomio: 补水?
<gshmu> onlylove: 很多时候离线是个幌子，百度本身就有资源
<onlylove> gshmu: 我说了，我不管从哪里下载，50K封顶
<onlylove> gshmu: 百度再快有毛用
<gshmu> 都能到50K么
<luomio> leaeasy, 不要随便水
<gshmu> onlylove: 或者你司的网络被智商卡死了
<onlylove> gshmu: 你还不明白我司网络有单线程下载限制啊
<onlylove> gshmu: 没被智商卡死
<gshmu> onlylove: 百度盘我让你用p2p多线程了
<onlylove> gshmu: 你被智商卡死是真的，我都说了全国各地都50K
<onlylove> gshmu: 拉倒吧，可以多线程我早用downthemall了
<onlylove> gshmu: 用firefox内置的那个多蛋疼
<gshmu> onlylove: 果然不是你公司，是你被卡死了
<onlylove> gshmu: 说你傻你还真傻
<gshmu> 我用ff下很多次了，
<gshmu> onlylove: 人品 还有 素质！！！
<onlylove> gshmu: 我就没素质了
<onlylove> gshmu: 我也没人品了
<onlylove> gshmu: 你别和我讲那个
<gshmu> onlylove: 急了
<gshmu> onlylove: 急眼了啊
<onlylove> gshmu: 等你当公司网管那天，再和我讲素质和人品
<onlylove> gshmu: 我哪里急了
<gshmu> onlylove: 你可以下次试试啊
<onlylove> gshmu: 你先急了吧
<leaeasy> 11:22 <onlylove> gshmu: 说你傻你还真傻
<onlylove> gshmu: 我下次试试毛
<gshmu> on
<onlylove> leaeasy: 我早说了，他不清楚我司的网络，就和我说百度离线啥的
<onlylove> leaeasy: 自己反射弧长怨不得别人
<gshmu> onlylove: 从百度下50K，很多时候也能更好的利用
<onlylove> gshmu: 利用毛
<onlylove> gshmu: 我就说firefox内置下载不可靠，你就出来这么一堆，你至于么你
<gshmu> leaeasy: 被人品限制了  我用ff没半路挂过
<gshmu> 不理木有人品的飘过。。。
<gshmu> lainme: irc妹纸们都看着呢。。。onlylove
<onlylove> gshmu: 有么
<onlylove> gshmu: 我和你谁没品这个频道的妹子都早知道了
<onlylove> gshmu: 你没遇到的BUG不代表那个BUG不存在
<gshmu> 敢不敢借贵司网络用百度离线下一次
<gshmu> 同样的东东，我想看人品。。。
<onlylove> gshmu: 下什么，说吧
<gshmu> 你刚下的
<gshmu> 用百度离线下，再下载
<onlylove> gshmu: 我用firefox从1.0开始用
<gshmu> onlylove: 我不跟你扯
<onlylove> gshmu: 又不是一天两天了，遇到这事也不是一次两次了
<onlylove> gshmu: 你不跟我扯就闭嘴
<gshmu> 你试试啊
<onlylove> gshmu: 我吐槽firefox妨碍你什么了
<gshmu> onlylove: 扯什么从1.0用起
<onlylove> gshmu: 我就扯了怎么滴
<gshmu> 耍无赖了  @lainme
<onlylove> gshmu: 我用firefox的时候 你知道什么叫firefox？
<onlylove> gshmu: 你使劲@
<gshmu> onlylove: 最后这句话叫装逼
<onlylove> gshmu: 我就装了
<gshmu> onlylove: 长江后浪推前浪，把你拍死在沙滩上
<gshmu> 哈哈哈 lalala
<onlylove> gshmu: 整天认识个妹子，吵嘴了就@人妹子，也不知道是什么毛病
 * huntxu 反感在irc用@
<onlylove> gshmu: 这里面骂架的时候多了去了，铃音姐在这也不是一天两天了，你当她没看见？
<gshmu> onlylove: 那是提醒你，，，你好意思。。。
<onlylove> gshmu: 有BUG还不准骂咯？
<onlylove> gshmu: 和你说，也就是FX那个开发没在，他要在，我天天吐槽
<adam8157_> 大家乖
<huntxu> adam8157_: 淡淡你长尾巴了
<onlylove> huntxu: 你不帮他剪了么？
<huntxu> ... onlylove
<adam8157_> huntxu: 手机上啊
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC支持 • thinkpad x200 CPU P8400 内存4G 装ubuntu什么哪个好？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461548 thinkpad x200 CPU P8400 内存4G 装ubuntu什么哪个好？ 现在最新的是 14.04 64位 我装了，可以感觉运行速度很慢（从win7上过来的，比ubuntu14.04快很多），上网浏览网页也慢！（网线电信6M）！
<^k^>  ─> 各位，我是新手新手新手，别喷我！！ 现在安卓的火热，然后ubuntu又出手机系统，感觉linux ubuntu正在变化，不久就是主流呀！所 …
<tmick> 刚考完试，要重修的节奏，谁会can总线
<onlylove> CAN总线？学通信的？
<onlylove> 等成绩出来再说，不急
<tmick> 不用等成绩了，我只把选择做了，
<onlylove> ……
<huntxu> tmick: 也不一定的，今晚到老师办公室里坐坐还是有希望的
<huntxu> tmick: 记得带肥皂上去
<onlylove> huntxu: 问题是他只做了选择题啊！你让老师把他的卷子抽出来单独讲么
<huntxu> onlylove: 看脸蛋了
<huntxu> 平时成绩70%满分也是可以的 onlylove
<onlylove> huntxu: 问题是……平时成绩这样比例太大了吧
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • intel 865\845這款集顯老主板，安裝13.04或14.04進入桌面啥都沒有呢？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461549 intel 865\845這款集顯老主板，為什麽裝了13.04 OR 14.04后進入桌面啥都沒有呢？是不是顯卡的問題？有沒有辦法解決？求救，20多臺這款電腦想轉Ubuntu....... 统计信息:
<^k^>  ─> 发表于 由 lto1234 — 2014-06-30 11:57
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 貌似中毒了, 请大神帮忙看看 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461550 nethogs 看到网络流量有异常, program 多出来很多奇怪的程序名称. 但是由于主机的端口只开放了22, receive 一直都是0kb 刚接触linux也不是狠明白, 请大神指点!! 先谢过了. 统计信息: 发表于 由 ccjeaty — 2014-06-30
<^k^>  ─> 12:07
<sulit_> ajax真不错
 * sulit_ 表示
<PinoCao1> 你们下载ed2k的文件用什么客户端？？
<palomino|working> amule
<PinoCao1> 速度如何？？
<PinoCao1> 我为什么下载速度那么慢阿。。
<palomino|working> ed2k就别奢求速度了...
<PinoCao1> 才200k
<PinoCao1> 额。。。这么惨。。
<palomino|working> 特别需要速度你可以wine个迅雷...
<eexp> bt有3，4个人的时候，经常可以碰到巨大水管。
<onlylove> eexp: 那叫水渠吧……
<onlylove> PinoCao1: 200K很慢么？2M的宽带也就这速度吧？
<PinoCao1> onlylove: 关键我家使20M的
<eexp> 昨晚，国足在深圳迎来一场热身赛，中国足球队VS马里队，国足11打10，对方少一人，国足1-3输给了马里队。？
<eexp> onlylove: 6MB的话，叫啥
<PinoCao1> eexp: 都什么时代了，你还看国足？
<onlylove> PinoCao1: 额，你的ek2k是lowid？
<eexp> PinoCao1: 没看，看笑话看到的
<PinoCao1> onlylove: 不知道阿。。怎么看？？
<onlylove> eexp: 好吧，6M叫大水管……
<PinoCao1> onlylove: 我家是20M的光纤，上传是4M，下载20M
<eexp> http://img2.cache.netease.com/96/2014/6/30/2014063010393834956.png
<^k^> eexp: ⇪ image/png
<onlylove> PinoCao1: 不知道，我记得ed2k区分lowid的，就是，你不是公网ip的话，下载慢，所以很多路由都有upnp功能
<onlylove> PinoCao1: 真好，都有光纤了……
<PinoCao1> onlylove: 哦。。好像是收到了提示，说我收到了低id帐号
<onlylove> PinoCao1: lowid下载慢的
<PinoCao1> 额。。。
<PinoCao1> 这样阿。。
<onlylove> PinoCao1: 表说你一直不知道……
<PinoCao1> onlylove: 哎。。。。孤陋寡闻。。
<onlylove> PinoCao1: 其实highid也是看人品
<onlylove> PinoCao1: 不一定能快，这个反正看资源了
<onlylove> PinoCao1: 如果资源慢，那你再快带宽也没用
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=40132
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 中科红旗拍卖旗下资产
<PinoCao1> onlylove: 呵呵，我把amule的upnp打开，下面显示有高id了。。
<zhan> eexp: 你还在京城得瑟啊
<PinoCao1> onlylove: 但是还是没速度。。哈哈哈。。
<zhan> ed2k 用 mldonkey 多好
<onlylove> PinoCao1: 那就是资源不快
<adam8157_phone> 大家乖
<onlylove> PinoCao1: 上传的人就能上传那么快，别奢望啥
<zhan> adam8157_phone: 。。。
<onlylove> adam8157_phone: 阿当乖
<adam8157_phone> zhan: 今天50个
<zhan> 搞个 app 记录下
<zhan> 来做个智能健腹轮
<zhan> 当壕投资不？ adam8157_phone
<adam8157_phone> zhan: 不用，孤坚持锻炼3年了，不用别的东西约束
<adam8157_phone> 股票啊
<zhan> 投资我做智能健腹轮啊
 * adam8157_phone obsessed by my own ebs  XDD
<adam8157_phone> 没钱可烧
<zhan> 你看那些赚钱赚够的人都转投资了。特别是创投，你要跟上节奏啊
<adam8157_phone> 等温饱了再说
<nyfair> 听说某个屏蔽同性爱的公司上周末去参加粑粑国的支持搞基大游行了？
<adam8157_phone> 牛牛好
<nyfair> 蛋壕贵安
<gshmu> nyfair: 蛋壕贵。。。
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=40133
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | QuickOffice即将下架
<onlylove> google真不地道
<nyfair> 这难道不是因为做得太烂，竞争不过的缘故？
<onlylove> 不几道啊
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i5.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M0B/0B/00/Cg-4WlI2piqIEIzzAAGXP2N5fGEAALrNQMAZFcAAZdX775.jpg 中日大战
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 请教关于开机后无线禁用的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461552 华硕笔记本 X550VC 安装ubuntu12.04LTS 开机后无线禁用，不能连接。插上有线的话可以连接。 网上找到方法挂起后再试，无线可以连接，有线不能连接。 用lshw命令有线无线均有驱动 应该是配
<^k^>  ─> 置文件设置问题 求大神指教 无线网卡： Qualcomm Atheros AR9485 Wireless Network Adapter 无线驱动：ath9k 以太网卡： Realtek Semiconductor Co., Lt …
<hoxily> imzf: ping
<happyaron> qiao: 拜见首席
<happyaron> 额新版词库好不习惯。
<qiao> happyaron: ;-)
<nyfair> 伊拉克和叙利亚境内进行“圣战”的“伊拉克与大叙利亚伊斯兰国”（ISIL）逊尼派叛军，29日宣布建立“哈里法”（caliphate，即“阿拉伯帝国”），叛军领袖巴格达迪则被奉为“哈里发”（caliph，全球穆斯林最高统治者）。
<nyfair> 　　ISIL发言人称，伊斯兰国会议经过讨论，决定成立伊斯兰哈里法，并推举圣战士教长巴格达迪为哈里发。巴格达迪已同意接受，因而成为全球穆斯林的领袖。发言人说，“伊拉克与大叙利亚伊斯兰国”名称中的伊拉克、大叙利亚已被去掉，日后不再见诸伊斯兰国官方文件。他说，建立哈里法，实现所有穆斯林心中的梦想，也落实了所有圣æˆ
<nyfair> 　　伊斯兰先知穆罕默德去世后，其追随者指派一位“哈里发”，继续领导伊斯兰教。哈里发为阿拉伯帝国最高统治者，在阿拉伯帝国鼎盛时期，哈里发拥有最高权威，管理庞大的伊斯兰帝国。
<happyaron> nyfair: 牛牛姐，您真的是姐么……
<huntxu> nyfair: 牛牛你的性别又被怀疑了
<gshmu> nyfair: 牛牛。。。你说这些人有什么好怀疑的
<nyfair> 北京时间6月30日早间消息，苹果(91.98, 1.08, 1.19%)、谷歌(577.24, 1.24, 0.22%)、Facebook(67.6, 0.47, 0.70%)和其他硅谷顶尖科技公司都在上周日的“旧金山同性恋骄傲节”上参加游行，支持同性恋权益，希望以此提振员工士气，并反映各自企业的文化多元性。
<gshmu> nyfair: 这是什么节奏，搬运工么？
<imtxc> 晕饭呢 onlylove
<bcao> nyfair, 是女的？
<onlylove> imtxc: 不几道啊，他回家wfh了
<gshmu>  						NYFAIR: NEW YORKERS FOR FAIR AUTOMOBILE INSURANCE REFORM
<onlylove> palomino|working: 土豪马，u的文件浏览器，怎么输入smb://这样的地址
<onlylove> palomino|working: 不用unity的话就算了
<freeflying> nyfair: 你是gay吗
<palomino|working> 不用unity onlylove
<onlylove> palomino|working: 你知道谁用那反人类的货么，不知道怎么在unity的文件浏览器里面输入smb地址
<palomino|working> 不知道....
<palomino|working> 反正,我受不了它
<gshmu> nyfair: 还是个支持网络自由的好孩子。。。
<onlylove> 我搞个去……
<onlylove> 我这是命令行用多了脱离群众了么！
<onlylove> Mark你出来说明白
<happyaron> onlylove: 用kde吧
<happyaron> onlylove: 良心啊
<nyfair> onlylove: 网上邻居->workgroup
<onlylove> happyaron: 我同事，刚熟悉Linux没几天，你要他从uintiy换KDE,你杀了他们？
<onlylove> happyaron: 他们会喊，这不是ubuntu
<palomino|working> .....
<nyfair> 我大天朝自主研发的操作系统什么时候出来？
<onlylove> nyfair: 有linux kernel这么个东西，估计自己开发可能性不大了
<nyfair> onlylove: 不是有个余弦么
<happyaron> ...
<onlylove> nyfair: 应用……
<happyaron> onlylove: 余弦系统说自己是自主研发的
<nyfair> 开发国产系统的目的，是在出现糟糕局面的时候，我们不至于无路可退
<happyaron> onlylove: 还有deepin
<happyaron> 这俩都说自己自主
<gshmu> nyfair: 大天朝。。。
<nyfair> deepin只是ubuntu的主题吧
<happyaron> nyfair: 没，也重新定制了桌面环境
<nyfair> ubuntu换个外观和预装软件
<onlylove> happyaron: deepin很明显不是， cc nyfair
<nyfair> kylin呢
<gshmu> nyfair: 大天朝的系统出来了，你用么？
<onlylove> nyfair: 前几天论坛干脆面发广告的时候，精虫上脑试了一把，就是U
<happyaron> nyfair: 肯定不说自主了……
<happyaron> nyfair: 说自主我里面换工作
<gshmu> kylin 只是ubuntu的一个分支。。。表示不用
<happyaron> 立马换工作
<nyfair> 我跟你们讲，当年红旗来我们学校推广linux的的那个妹子，好棒好棒
<palomino|working> ... happyaron
<onlylove> nyfair: 其实自己开发CPU一套什么的不是不可以，看计算机早期的样子
<onlylove> nyfair: 问题是应用什么的，都要从头起，然后这些人还在为温饱发愁呢
<onlylove> nyfair: 后来为了不同的主机能通信，出来各种网络协议
<gshmu> http://www.07net01.com/news/UbuntuKylinheqilinxitongbingmeiyouguanxi_264712_1367239646.html
<^k^> ⇪ ti: UbuntuKylin和麒麟系统并没有关系 - linux - Cisco网络技术
<gshmu> ny
<gshmu> nyfair: 当年推广linux是什么时候？
<nyfair> 0910左右吧
<gshmu> nyfair: 其实我是自己装蒜 跑到linux的
<gshmu> nyfair: 感觉linux牛B的样子。。。
<palomino|working> ....
<nyfair> 那边那个喜欢装B的小伙子，你过来
<nyfair> 知道小马么
<gshmu> nyfair: 你在跟我说么
<gshmu> 不知道。。。
<gshmu> nyfair: 一直知道有两女孩子，没时间知道的表示。。。  昨天有空翻记录的。
<gshmu> https://duckduckgo.com/
<^k^> gshmu: ⇪ DuckDuckGo
<gshmu> nyfair: github 居然比我还早。。。
<gshmu> 不科学啊。。。  不过我不是计算机专业的，至少大学专业不是
<nyfair> 呵呵
<nyfair> onlylove: 告诉他我是什么专业出生的
<gshmu> 专业出生
<gshmu> 难道你也是工科出身？？？
<onlylove> nyfair: 不记得，他只是最近喜欢学yunfan到处人肉
<onlylove> nyfair: 不搭理他就是
<gshmu> 他，肯定跟我没关系了
<nyfair> onlylove: 所言甚是
 * nyfair stupid like shit
<nyfair> '' == '0' // false
<nyfair> 0 == '' // true
<nyfair> 0 == '0' // true
<nyfair> false == 'false' // false
<nyfair> false == '0' // true
<nyfair> 这是什么语言
<gshmu> nyfair: 表示谷歌不知道么？
<zhan> javascript
<nyfair> gshmu: 我对g开头的东西没好感
<onlylove> zhan: 站站叔，js那么高大上？
<nyfair> zhan: 好棒
<gshmu> nyfair: //可能是注释。。。
<onlylove> 本来就是好么，后面告诉你表达式的真假
<gshmu> 后面注释，什么语言表示压根不重要了。。。
<gshmu> 表示不知道，也不想知道。。。
<onlylove> nyfair: 那货ip魔都联通的
<nyfair> onlylove: 赞美老司机
 * onlylove 一定是吃错药了，刚下完一个fedora19的dvd又追加了俩20的DVD任务……
<onlylove> 还有mint的俩……我好奇那些搞测试的……
<onlylove> 到底想要测什么
<happyaron> onlylove: 加油加油
<nyfair> onlylove: 没事，反正下载时间长，就磨磨洋工呗
<onlylove> nyfair: 额……我去下载服务器弄了个迅雷……本地下太蛋疼，因为firefox单线程容易出错还和gshmu骂了一架
<nyfair> onlylove: 那货怎么了？
 * onlylove 觉得下载服务器才1M的速度真小气
<onlylove> nyfair: 他和我说，啥度娘离线啥的，好好利用，不管我只有50K的下行，还一直圈蓝莓
<onlylove> nyfair: 提醒我注意素质
<nyfair> 。。。
<onlylove> 我就想问，你一直@人蓝莓，人蓝莓愿意么
<onlylove> nyfair: log应该同步过去了吧，你可以看下
<nyfair> 哦，好的
<nyfair> 素质什么的，比我好多了。我经常开玩笑大脑短路就直接开到人身上了
<onlylove> 突然发现vm就给16G硬盘小气了点……
<happyaron> onlylove: 不小气吧
<happyaron> onlylove: 存储很贵的……
<onlylove> happyaron: 额……问题是VM上有X
<nyfair> 。。。我看到了
<onlylove> happyaron: 多插几块硬盘就好
<happyaron> onlylove: 额
<happyaron> onlylove: 什么存储啊多插几块硬盘。
<onlylove> happyaron: 买的时候没插满
<happyaron> 哦
<onlylove> happyaron: 别想多了
<happyaron> onlylove: 一块也一两千呢吧
 * happyaron lol
<onlylove> happyaron: 也是哦，不过是dell的，你懂得
<happyaron> ：）
<evollost> ubuntu下有推荐的桌面环境么 unity略慢啊
<onlylove> happyaron: host是dell的刀片，据说经常挂掉
<happyaron> onlylove: 没用过dell blade
<onlylove> happyaron: 然后我听说以后，连忙把vm从host上迁移了
<happyaron> 额
<onlylove> happyaron: 虽然存储慢点，而且也是dell,总比host挂了强
<happyaron> onlylove: 存储别挂一般没啥事
<PinoCao1> onlylove: 土豪阿。。你还趁个刀片呢？？给我个账户我帮你维护。。免费的
<onlylove> happyaron: 存储还有1T多点，不急
<happyaron> onlylove: 我说盘别坏了，lol
<onlylove> PinoCao1: 刀片不是我的，公司的，在楼下机房
<onlylove> happyaron: 别这样，dell喜欢坏硬盘……
<happyaron> onlylove: dell 的3.5''还行
<PinoCao1> onlylove: 额。。你们公司比我们公司NB，我现在手头就4个3650M4。。
<happyaron> onlylove: 经常坏的话，找你们机房的责任。
<onlylove> happyaron: 那就好，被dell坏硬盘吓坏了
<PinoCao1> onlylove: 还有两台老的3610好像是。。
<onlylove> PinoCao1: 一个不稳定的blade，经常重装系统的
<onlylove> PinoCao1: 还不如给我俩systemx
<PinoCao1> onlylove: 为啥不稳定？？
<happyaron> PinoCao1: 跳槽去个有一堆服务器的公司。
<onlylove> PinoCao1: 硬件有问题
<PinoCao1> onlylove: 几年啦？？
<onlylove> happyaron: 有一堆服务器？google？
<happyaron> onlylove: 随便个大点的互联网企业都行吧
<PinoCao1> onlylove: 我估计现在你想去有一堆服务器的公司除了证券交易所，别的地方都没有。。
<onlylove> PinoCao1: 不几道，反正dell给我的印象就是，便宜，容易坏，然后总成本和ibm差不多
<PinoCao1> onlylove: dell的售后不咋的。
<onlylove> PinoCao1: 有很多的……
<happyaron> PinoCao1: dell售后还行
<happyaron> PinoCao1: 水货可以在大陆保
<onlylove> PinoCao1: 一般吧，我的感觉，有好的有坏的
<onlylove> happyaron: 这个……那个是联保的
<PinoCao1> happyaron: dell的笔记本售后我知道那是一流的。。
<happyaron> onlylove: 你不知道其他家都歧视大陆么
<onlylove> PinoCao1: 但是dell把显示器售后外包了
<PinoCao1> happyaron: 服务器真不敢恭维。。他们的技术来了之后，还没我技术能力强。。
<onlylove> happyaron: 不清楚呢……用的如果不是inspur就是ibm systemX
<happyaron> PinoCao1: :)
<happyaron> onlylove: inspur 没用过的路过
<onlylove> PinoCao1: 你别为难人了，人就会换个硬盘
<onlylove> happyaron: 老实说，inspur的机器貌似喜欢坏scsi卡，其他的还好，bmc做的不好，总体上质量不赖，但是……贵
<PinoCao1> onlylove: 我们公司前段时间让我把dell的服务器全扔掉了。。现在让他们做网络的文件共享服务器去了。。
<onlylove> happyaron: 清华拿inspur的机器参加过从超算大赛，据说有不少学校的机器运输途中摔坏了，inspur的没坏
<onlylove> happyaron: 但是inspur真的真的很…………贵
<happyaron> o
<onlylove> happyaron: 所以论质量是比dell好的，但是人dell便宜啊
<PinoCao1> onlylove: 他们真有精神，现在分布式这么先进，网络带宽又大何必搬及其过去。。
<onlylove> PinoCao1: 不一样的……
<onlylove> PinoCao1: 网络始终还是慢点
<PinoCao1> onlylove: 别看做运维，他们这种做法我还真不太懂。。
<onlylove> PinoCao1: 就算内网，本地局域网和隔着一个房子，还是有区别的
<onlylove> PinoCao1: cache比内存快，内存比硬盘快 硬盘比网络快
<onlylove> PinoCao1: 当然了，现在有ssd，硬盘更快了
<PinoCao1> onlylove: 我前段时间在淘宝上差点买了台2手服务器才2000多。。8核的。。64G
<onlylove> PinoCao1: 铁定dell的
<PinoCao1> onlylove: 惠普贺戴尔都有。。
<onlylove> PinoCao1: 我刚在北京上班那阵子，那个小公司节约成本，买了一堆1950，都是二手的
<PinoCao1> onlylove: 我前段时间在网上看一个老外，在家用一个宜家买的柜子做了一套6主机的集群工作站。。
<PinoCao1> onlylove: 我觉得小公司也够用了。。
<onlylove> PinoCao1: 我什么时候能闲到买6个server加一个万兆机组小型超算……
<PinoCao1> onlylove: 没必要买太高端的。。就那点应用，用高端货就是浪费。。
<onlylove> PinoCao1: 哦，那个公司做CDN的，所以服务器全国各地都是
<onlylove> PinoCao1: 但是就是各地数量不多，一台或者几台
<PinoCao1> onlylove: 那就类似于维基泄密的服务器了。。
<Linot> 请问一下，刚安装了XUBUNTU，请问XFCE4有特效设置吗？
<onlylove> 大概可能有，好久没用了
<onlylove> 看看cpmpiz-xfce装了没
<Linot> 稍等
<onlylove> 哦compiz……错了个字母
<Linot> 就装了compiz
<Linot> 没带xfce
<onlylove> 额……那就是需要装几个包才可以设置
<Linot> 现在安装看看~~
<onlylove> 我记得是compiz-manager还是啥的，你搜下看看装了没
<onlylove> 应该可以的
<Linot> 管理器安装了
<Linot> 不过起不到效果
<Linot> 没有compiz-xfce
<onlylove> 装了么，哪就不清楚了，搜下compiz-xfce看看有没有吧，有就装上试试
<onlylove> 多问一句……特效很好玩么……
<Linot> compiz-core compiz-plugins-default compizconfig-settings-manager
<Linot>   libcompizconfig0 python-compizconfig
<Linot> 就这几个
<Linot> 个人爱好啦
<onlylove> 那应该能打开设置页面吧……好久没用了，忘了
<onlylove> 需要把里面的特效勾上设置
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/34470.html 路标 : 一司机大雾天晚上迷了路,隐隐约约看见路边有一个路标,就把车停了下来。 可是雾太大,怎么也看不见上面写的什么字,于是决定爬上去看看。 终于爬上去,看清了上面的字:油漆未干。
<onlylove> 还要在wm的设置里面用--compiz-replace替换还是啥的
<onlylove> 刚开始玩也蛮喜欢的，后来……懒了，就不用了
<onlylove> 油漆未干……
<Linot> 稍等，注销一下
<LinoT> 没用。。
<onlylove> 记得不用注销就能生效的……
<evollost> xfce比unity快多了吧
<evollost> 老笔记本带个原版的ubuntu 累...
<LinoT> uname -r
<LinoT> 3.13.0-30-generic
<LinoT> 那么屏幕下方几个快捷启动，类似MAC的栏目 怎么显示呢？
<happyaron> adam8157: 你们搬了？
<adam8157> happyaron: .
<LinoT> 事实上，就是从UBUNTU转过XUBUNTU的，早刚重装好
<happyaron> adam8157: 我刚刚确认了新版里确实有那个词
<adam8157> happyaron: 赞
<happyaron> 1.0.0.0033+20140629213612~autobuild
<happyaron> 系统词频: 20131225
<happyaron> 组词数据: 20110307
<happyaron> 辅助码  : 20101217
<happyaron> 编译时间: Jun 29 2014 21:28:47
<happyaron> 组词数据的版本号显示错了。
<onlylove> LinoT: 你还是找下有没有compiz-xfce这个包吧，我记得原来用u的时候compiz包装的不全
<bcao> adam8157, 招你的HR离职了阿
<onlylove> LinoT: 那个东西……awn还是cairo dock的……
<onlylove> happyaron: adam终于可以愉快的mj了？
<LinoT> 个人使用感受：系统有2G内存跑，UBUNTU的内存使用实在看不明白，没开软件的时候还行，一开软件，比如开个CHROME就升到80上去，内存开销很大
<LinoT> onlylove:我看看
<happyaron> onlylove: 是的
<LinoT> 只有compiz-gnome
<onlylove> LinoT: 那帮不了你了，xfce用compiz，是用compiz --replace替换掉默认的wm做到的
<LinoT> 这样啊。
<onlylove> LinoT: 应该还有compiz-KDE啥的
<LinoT> 替换默认wm？
<onlylove> LinoT: 是的，替换默认wm
<LinoT> 新手求科普wm
<LinoT> 或者是说有什么手册可以参考的呢？
<onlylove> LinoT: window manager
<onlylove> LinoT: http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=61686
<^k^> ⇪ ti: compiz fusion 安装及特效--2007-10-6更新 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛 zz: coffer
<onlylove> LinoT: 给你个老帖子看下
<LinoT> nice，thank you!
<onlylove> 去瞅一眼下载进度去
<onlylove> 下班前能搞定，然后下班后schedule俩就好
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=40134
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 八成五Android设备面临严重安全问题
<onlylove> 说啥好……
<TreeTop> 幸亏已经升级了4.4 :P
<onlylove> 我突然想起我的nokia 1110
<nyfair> 444比443耗电严重许多
<nyfair> 我要nokia
<onlylove> 是不是wp能好点……
<nyfair> 必须的
<onlylove> 我需要度娘地图
<PinoCao1> helmer.sfe.se
<alvin_rxg> Title: Building home linux render cluster (@ sfe.se)
<PinoCao1> http://helmer.sfe.se
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Building home linux render cluster
<onlylove> 额……我不需要render server，我不搞动画
<onlylove> 也不搞电影
<onlylove> 不过我记得国内有个众筹网站，说是渲染需要钱的，是三个老鼠的动画来着？
<onlylove> 为什么我总觉得动画渲染是浮点运算，用显卡更好……
<PinoCao1> onlylove: 说的关键不是什么server。。你看这个集群～～我粗算了一下，这个集群不超3W
<onlylove> PinoCao1: 电费你算了么……
<PinoCao1> onlylove: 。。。。。。
<PinoCao1> onlylove: 就他这配置，估计1小时1度点多。。
<onlylove> 那就是6台机器1KW？
<onlylove> 按一台450W算，也不是1K啊
<onlylove> 我瞅瞅 电源去
<PinoCao1> onlylove: 你不可能满载工作啊。。
<onlylove> 哦……也是……
<onlylove> 但是现在配台机都400W起跳了……
<huntxu> onlylove: 350 渣电源路过。。。
<onlylove> huntxu: 没独显吧？
<huntxu> onlylove: 显然
<onlylove> huntxu: 我记得那次小伙伴买了GTX460，要求450W at least
<onlylove> 当时吓坏了
<huntxu> onlylove: 你跟我说显卡我都不懂
<huntxu> on
<huntxu> onlylove: 这么高端的话题应该和 palomino|working 壕谈论
<onlylove> huntxu: yunfan的那个机器，貌似才100多W的样子，他当时要全被动散热来着好像
<onlylove> palomino|working: 土豪马，你的双泰坦，是不是1KW的电源啊
<PinoCao1> onlylove: 1k的电源？？？太烧了吧？？矿工？？
<adam8157> test
<^k^> adam8157:点点点.  16:35
<PinoCao1> onlylove: 我现在特别想把我的机器内存扩容一下，升级到24G
<PinoCao1> onlylove: 32G
<chenchacha> 要那么高干嘛。。。
<PinoCao1> chenchacha: linux下加块ssd编译飞速
<onlylove> PinoCao1: 双泰坦啊，你想明白了
<onlylove> 贴吧看了个帖子，整个人不好了……
<LinoT> 嗨
<LinoT> 又回来了
<PinoCao1> onlylove: 这显卡是做什么的？？
<hoxily> onlylove: 晚上记得看新闻联播
<onlylove> hoxily: 看新闻联播也救不了了……
<freeflying> adam8157: 壕蛋蛋你们是不是在新办公室了啊
<onlylove> PinoCao1: http://www.baidu.com/baidu?wd=GTX+TITAN&tn=monline_dg
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ GTX TITAN_百度搜索
<adam8157> freeflying: 我周四才过去
<onlylove> PinoCao1: 来和你说下一个titan是啥
<onlylove> PinoCao1: 然后你想想两个这样的在一起
<PinoCao1> onlylove: 我知道这显卡配置高。。你觉得性价比好么？？
<chenchacha> 我感觉我现在编译速度瓶颈还是cpu，和内存关系不大
<freeflying> adam8157: 爽啊
<onlylove> PinoCao1: 那又不是我买的
<adam8157> freeflying: 爽毛, 没法走路上班了
<onlylove> PinoCao1: 主要是，这东西的能耗啊
<adam8157> freeflying: 原来是Ric Y
<freeflying> adam8157: 你搬那边去好了
<nyfair> 今天盘口好大，这堆人就不看阿尔及利亚对德国历史战绩么？
<freeflying> adam8157: announce了啊
<onlylove> adam8157: 搬家咯
<adam8157> freeflying: 合同还没签呢, 着啥急
<PinoCao1> onlylove: 额～～我觉得买这种显卡的人，除了玩游戏，估计做专业图形的人都不买。。
<adam8157> freeflying: 还没, 不过好多人都知道了
<freeflying> adam8157: 有腔调
<nyfair> 阿尔及利亚虐德国正如挪威虐巴西
<onlylove> PinoCao1: 专业作图的当然不买这个
<nyfair> 专业作图不是这种显卡
<freeflying> adam8157: 贵司元老就算海涛和王磊了
<nyfair> 玩cuda的也许会上
<PinoCao1> onlylove: 这个就是土豪专用。。
<onlylove> PinoCao1: 作图的都买firepro或者quadro
<adam8157> freeflying: 没劲啊
<freeflying> adam8157: 在哪里其实不都一样
<PinoCao1> onlylove: 你知道我现在电脑啥配置不？？
<adam8157> freeflying: http://4sq.com/Nn7dBM
<onlylove> PinoCao1: 不关心
<adam8157> freeflying: 我说我司现在没劲啊
<PinoCao1> onlylove: 好吧～～
<onlylove> PinoCao1: 你电脑难道还是双路主板不成？有个3770K+32G+dual titan的已经够膜拜的了
<onlylove> PinoCao1: 如果说server的话，这边双E5+96G一堆
<PinoCao1> onlylove: 就告诉你cpu就够你膜拜的了。。
<onlylove> PinoCao1: 3960X？
<PinoCao1> onlylove: 图拉丁～～
<onlylove> PinoCao1: 我还以为铜矿
<freeflying> adam8157: 高大上地区啊
<adam8157> freeflying: 生活成本高啊, 惨
<PinoCao1> onlylove: 那是我的那个lfs
<freeflying> adam8157: 靠，你又嘚瑟了，你那收入
<freeflying> adam8157: 我又不是不知道
<onlylove> PinoCao1: 惨无人道……
<onlylove> PinoCao1: 你家CPU居然还活着
<adam8157> freeflying: 比你差多了, 而且被睡 而且生活成本高
<adam8157> freeflying: 我的package现在相比之下就是渣渣了...
<PinoCao1> onlylove: 活着～～一直没舍得扔～～
<PinoCao1> onlylove: 装了液冷～～
<freeflying> adam8157: 扯鸡巴蛋, 我的收入之前还没你高好不好
 * adam8157 sign 日子难过, 真心的
<onlylove> adam8157: 土豪求别sign，你都难过了，我们要讨饭了
<adam8157> s/sign/sigh
<eexp> adam8157: 现在收税了？
<onlylove> adam8157: 你坑我……
<PinoCao1> onlylove: 我现在用我的笔记本，core2 t7700 4G
<onlylove> adam8157: 刚发现错了个字母
<adam8157> eexp: 不是税, 是睡
<eexp> 。。。 做鸭了？
<adam8157> eexp: 出卖尊严的工作 惨啊
<eexp> lol
<eexp> 不至于吧
<eexp> 工作都是出卖尊严的
<huntxu> 老板小依准时5点下班。。。
<huntxu> adam8157: 高收入淡淡
<huntxu> freeflying: 壕榜高排名
<huntxu> happyaron: 壕榜极高排名
<huntxu> palomino|working: 隐藏壕榜极高排名
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • u盘安装ubuntu时总是检测不到U盘 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461555 为什么U盘安装ubuntu时总是检测不到U盘，从而没法把U盘做成一个系统盘？换了好多U盘了都不行，这是什么原因，该怎么办呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Onepiece&yl — 2014-06-30 15:28
<slucx> 应该给咱们这的壕排个名
<slucx> 都是壕啊
<bcao> 蛋蛋第一壕
<slucx> vpnso不太稳定
<palomino|working> ....... huntxu
<onlylove> 土豪马已经是隐藏BOSS了！
<LinoT> GFW已经全面封杀GOOGLE 了吗
<nyfair> 深夜，六名男子围坐在一间屋子里，似乎在讨论着什么。一个大哥模样的人说道：“各位好汉，事到如今，我们到底要不要上梁山？同意的就举手吧。”话音刚落，就有五个人举了手。大家不约而同地望向了唯一没有举手的那个人。面对大家灼热的目光，梁山最终还是把手举起来了。
<freeflying> huntxu: 壕毛啊，蛋蛋才是，还有 huntxu
<freeflying> happyaron:
<nyfair> LinoT: G婊之毒远胜于gfw
<onlylove> The old man was dreaming about the lions. -- The Old Man and the Sea
<gansteed> 我去， 今天人挺多的
 * TreeTop Tyrion Lannister lies restless in bed next to Shae in the Tower of the Hand. Shae asks if he is afraid, calling him “My lion.”
<chenchacha> google做的让人舒服，GFW做的让人气堵，这就是差距
<freeflying> nyfair: 你不能仅仅说它毒，你要证明它，这样广大群众才不会被蒙蔽啊
<nyfair> chenchacha: 瞎BB没意思，上干货
<gshmu> freeflying: 当心人家连f开头的一起鄙视了
<nyfair> freeflying: 多说无益啊，TG又不发我工资，而且TG自己黑点也不少
<freeflying> nyfair: 没准TG给你发
<nyfair> freeflying: 两害相权取其轻
<nyfair> gshmu: 哎哟哟，这不是刚才那位说我是热爱网络自由的好孩子的贵人么
<nyfair> gshmu: 几个小时没见，就开始酸了？
<gshmu> g大头，惹不起。。。
<gshmu> http://www.gomez.com
<chenchacha> Google就是python程序员的神话
<^k^> gshmu: ⇪ Performance Test Center | Compuware APM
<gshmu> 谁有类似的网站。。。
<gshmu> ibm page detailer  知道类似开源的工具 给个建议
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=40139
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | Xbox One通过中国质量3C认证
<onlylove> 国行XBOX……
<PinoCao> onlylove: 可以买。。
<onlylove> PinoCao: 我想要ps4……
<PinoCao> onlylove: 你喜欢那种风格的？？我喜欢fps游戏。。
<onlylove> PinoCao: 感觉xbox上游戏少
<PinoCao> onlylove: 不少～～gow我从1玩到3.。cod也是。。
<onlylove> PinoCao: 如果不是专属游戏的话，我觉得我不会去看xbox
<onlylove> PinoCao: 不过xbox的手柄感觉比ps的舒服
<PinoCao> onlylove: 我觉得ps4上就那么几部神作。。神海啊啥的。。其他的游戏也不爱玩，街霸，飞机模拟器什么的。。
<PinoCao> onlylove: xbox的交互能力比较强。。
<gshmu> chenchacha: 没有绝对的神话也没有骨灰的骨粉，reader下架那天，google+我注销了。。。 etc，不扯了。。。
<PinoCao> onlylove: 就是特么的网上打战网要花钱。。
<onlylove> PinoCao: 其实我觉得花点钱买个不错的游戏不赔的
<gshmu> 谷歌ip访问404 我不知道是GFW呢，还是google呢，有谁知道吗？
<PinoCao> onlylove: 关键是游戏要花钱，上平台也要花钱。。
<PinoCao> onlylove: $99
<onlylove> PinoCao: 额……那我还是玩单机吧
<nyfair> 404是错误的host
<PinoCao> onlylove: å¹´è´¹
<onlylove> PinoCao: 微软果然是商人
<nyfair> 三流翻墙软件后遗症
<PinoCao> onlylove: 恩～～
<PinoCao> 谁有一流的。。给我介绍一个。。最近上不了twitter了。。
<gshmu> 是不用翻墙，直接ip。。。 用了好几年
<nyfair> 那网站不是不存在么？
<PinoCao> 手机上的shadowsocks都不能用了。。
<nyfair> 所以我都说了那是错误的host
<nyfair> nslookup g.cn
<alvin_rxg> Title: Google (@ google.cn *FROM* g.cn)
<gshmu> https://clbin.com/wJSONs.png
<^k^> gshmu: ⇪ image/png
<gshmu> fb居然能加载出来
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 国产操作系统中科红旗负债2000多万 拍卖旗下资产 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461557 6月30日消息，国产操作系统厂商中科红旗在近日发布公告，宣布拟以公开竞价方式转让公司全部注册商标、全部软件著作权等资产。 　　6月27日，中科红旗正式发布公告，在公告中，
<onlylove> PinoCao: 他只是把游戏的钱分开而已，估计你要玩几年，然后一半是CDKEY，另一半是战网费用，游戏就便宜了
<^k^>  ─> 中科红旗对资产竞买者提出了四项条件，分别是： 　　1、有志于从事国产操作系统产品研发和应用推广的内资企业法人； 　　2 …
<PinoCao> onlylove: ps4游戏多少钱？？
<onlylove> PinoCao: 没看……
<PinoCao> onlylove: 我最早买的一部gow1限量版的3700
<onlylove> PinoCao: 小伙伴负责买，我负责玩
<PinoCao> onlylove: 普通版的600
<nyfair> PinoCao: 壕
<onlylove> PinoCao: 限量的送啥
<nyfair> 我最早买的一部otome crisis初回限定版8800日元
<PinoCao> onlylove: 一个站像。。一个挂饰，一套音乐光盘，一张地图，一本原画画册。。
<onlylove> PinoCao: 略贵啊
<PinoCao> onlylove: 还有一张战网年卡。。
<gshmu> https://clbin.com/VJjP6I.png
<^k^> gshmu: ⇪ image/png
<onlylove> PinoCao: 哦……那差不多了
<PinoCao> onlylove: 我关键是喜欢那个站像。。40厘米的
<gshmu> 谁能证明这不是谷歌犯贱？？？
<onlylove> PinoCao: 不过还是略肉疼啊……毕竟不是小数目
<TreeTop> PS4 现在质量问题还严重么， 听说最开始上市的时候，很多瑕疵产品
<PinoCao> onlylove: 恩。。我半个多月工资～～买回来还让我马麻，给我骂了一顿。。
<onlylove> xbox360还有3红呢
<PinoCao> onlylove: 你那是什么年代的事情了？？
<PinoCao> onlylove: 45纳米以后就没出过3红。。
<onlylove> PinoCao: 这边不是讲游戏机的问题么
<onlylove> PinoCao: 其实我受不了游戏机三天两头换架构，这样就不能玩上代游戏了
<onlylove> PinoCao: 我记得ps3是ppc的
<PinoCao> onlylove: 不是吧。。。xbox没有阿。。现在360依然可以玩xbox的游戏。。
<PinoCao> onlylove: 个别需要移植～～
<onlylove> PinoCao: ps4是x86的，玩老游戏的话，索尼的做法是，从服务器给你把视频传回来
<onlylove> PinoCao: 不关心xbox，不知道啥cpu啊，记得也是ppc的吧，cell
<PinoCao> onlylove: 就小时候玩过ps上的实况。。生化危机，，后来再没碰过。。
<PinoCao> onlylove: 后出的one是amd的核显加独显。。架构不知道。。我只管玩。。
<PinoCao> 撤了。。
<onlylove> 弄个下载服务器，一堆人抢着用，这样真的好么！
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • Ubuntu14好像取消了ctrl键提示鼠标位置这个选项，所以virtualbox里面ctrl键就没用了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461558 RT。。。 很蛋疼啊，能不能通过配置文件改的 统计信息: 发表于 由 jsjjcky — 2014-06-30 18:07
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • crontab的小问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461560 在看鸟哥书的时候遇到点小问题 我以文件夹的形式运行脚本,但是老是不成功... 重启 cron 也不让重启... kill后守护进程会自动运行... Code:   1 # /etc/crontab: system-wide crontab   2 # Unlike any other crontab you don't have to run the `cront
<^k^>  ─> ab'   3 # command to install the new version when you edit this file   4 # and files in /etc/cron.d. These files also have username fields,   5 # that none of the other …
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 欢迎参加“第四届深度操作系统用户与开发者大会” http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461561 捕获.PNG 大家好， 我来自Deepin官方团队。我们将于2014年7月6日在北京召开“第四届深度操作系统用户与开发者大会”。 我们将在本次大会中正式发布Deepin 2014 操作系统，同时对外
<^k^>  ─> 公布我们与国内相关厂商的合作。我们诚挚邀请国内开源领域爱好者和相关媒体朋友参加本次会议，共同探讨开源桌面操作系统在 …
<ffwalle> 据说某人今天公开挂了。。。
<sulit> 下午好
<sulit> 今天 天气不错，就是tm太热
<huntxu> whipleg: .
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 数星星 : 晚上,小小来找毛毛,"走,我们到院子里去数星星。"毛毛:"天这么黑,能数得清吗?我看,今晚上我们还是先睡觉,等明儿天亮了再数吧。"
<sulit> 昨天买了一斤肉
<sulit> 昨晚吃的青椒炒肉
<sulit> 没吃完，今天早上吃完
<sulit> 晚上把剩下的肉下面吃了
<sulit> 你们闻到味了马？
<chenchacha> 谁知道那个^k^是怎么做的？
<sulit> 谁知道井水冲鸡蛋？
<sulit> 说来听听
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 如何屏蔽某个按键? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461563 如何屏蔽某个按键? 我键盘坏了,会自动按下1 在Windows下,随便找个软件就可以将 1 给禁用掉, 但是Ubuntu的话,如何禁止这个 1 的按键? 谢谢了 统计信息: 发表于 由 yulinxx — 2014-06-30 20:05
<hoxily> chenchacha: http://www.baidu.com/link?url=IraVxUP34eU1LY7be3wxDW3oFp-1LIbNpdot-OCNEjErqcnGlyWmu3C9TxXR_Sb-
<^k^> ⇪ ti: kk-irc-bot - ruby irc bot - Google Project Hosting
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • Android新漏洞泄露敏感信息：影响近九成用户 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461564 IBM的研究人员发现，大约有86%的Android手机中都存在一个漏洞。黑客可能借此获取用户的敏感信息，包括银行服务和虚拟专用网络的密钥，以及用于解锁设备的PIN码或图形。该漏洞位于Andro
<^k^>  ─> id KeyStore，这是Android系统的一个敏感区域，专门用于存储密钥和类似的身份信息。借助该漏洞，黑客可以通过执行恶意代码来获取 …
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 微软好日子到头，Windows8被禁，现在论到office http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461565 微软最近麻烦不断，先被禁Windows8，现在论到使用量最大的office，其实这并不是涉及到一部分机子的问题，而是形成整个风气，此前民间就有传言，微软的Windows及office可能含有不清楚的代
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 无法个性化定制的Android系统还会好玩吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461566 美国知名科技博客Ars Technica产品专家安德鲁-坎宁安(Andrew Cunningham)日前刊文对谷歌此前于旧金山召开的“谷歌I/O开发者大会”（Google I/O Developers Conference）所透露出的一系列战略信号进行了解
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 俄罗斯最强微处理器问世 以Linux内核为基础开发“厄尔布鲁士”操作系统 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461567 据俄罗斯新闻社消息，俄罗斯目前功能最强大的微处理器成功问世。这款被称为“厄尔布鲁士-2S”的微处理器是俄罗斯主要微处理器供应商——МЦСТ公司的最
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 传微软禁止中国员工测试Windows 9 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461568 据WinBeta报道，不久前中国 政 府 机 关禁止采购Windows 8 PC的事情对微软产生了巨大的影响，虽然从表面上看起来风波已过，但实际上微软很是担忧，正在重新审视Windows 9的多个开发计划，并可能做出更
<yang1> 用tar -jcvf打包的时候　怎样去掉路径
<freeflying> gebjgd: 你在巴黎什么地方买咖啡机呢
<freeflying> gebjgd: jura micro 1看着真心不错
<gebjgd> freeflying: 我不在巴黎
<freeflying> gebjgd: 你不是在巴黎待过吗
<gebjgd> freeflying: 显然不在
<gebjgd> freeflying: 我一直在德国
<gebjgd> freeflying: 在巴黎的是我大学同学
<freeflying> gebjgd: 哦，那我去找那妹纸吧
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 上网本网卡驱动不能装 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461570 系统是11.10，一个联想上网本，网卡是bcm94312，用附加驱动装不了驱动，用USB网卡可以用，如果用笔记本网卡，要用什么型号的网卡让系统自己能装网卡驱动。不想折腾这张网卡了，直接换张能用
<^k^>  ─> 的网卡。 统计信息: 发表于 由 cmh168 — 2014-06-30 21:11
<xrosnight> looking for elites who is expert in python postgresql in China!!
<wzssyqa> 真安静，话痨们呢‘
<hoxily> wzssyqa: onlylove gebjgd
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<onlylove> hoxily: 差评！我什么时候成话痨了！
<gebjgd> hoxily: 干么？
<onlylove> 我得给杯子找个盖子去，出门前凉的一辈水，回来以后淹死一堆飞虫
<wzssyqa> hoxily: 你是新话痨？
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 袜子，你这个点不应该和妹子煲电话粥么
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 我不是话痨，不会煲粥啊
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 教教我
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 我也不是……
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 我聊者聊着就要么没话了，要么成审讯了
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 不只跟妹子啊
<October21> wzssyqa: 被妹子审？
<wzssyqa> October21: 妹子被袜子审
<wzssyqa> October21: 你有啥诀窍么
<wzssyqa> oc
<wzssyqa> October21: 别开了哑巴会，也别变审讯
<Jokers> Hello veryone
<October21> wzssyqa: 不好意思，我还没谈过
<TreeTop> H
<TreeTop> hello world :P
<wzssyqa> October21: 不见得跟妹子啦，跟任何人
<October21> 我一般聊自己感兴趣的
<Jokers> 嘻嘻，这是传说中的深夜档？
<wzssyqa> Jokers: 没人开头深夜挡啊
<wzssyqa> Jokers: 从前这里有个妹子的时候还行
<wzssyqa> Jokers: 现在就没有意思了
<October21> 之前他们不是聊情感话题嘛
<Jokers> wzssyqa：妹子大概都在Qzone吧～
<Jokers> wzssyqa:妹子大概都在Qzone吧～ 原来是要用英文符号？
<wzssyqa> October21: 人生淫家都走了，留下几个loser空留恨了
<wzssyqa> Jokers: 再努力也融入不了qzone妹子的圈子哈
<October21> Qzone可以聊天吗？
<Jokers> 别这样嘛，此刻听着窗外的小雨飘出一股淡淡的优桑恩
<wzssyqa> October21: 微博都可以直接喊着下属去开放，qzone有什么不可以的
<Jokers> Ochtober21: 回复刷屏嘛，太多了
<October21> 嗯
<Jokers> 其实我想问问，如果我想加入一个Java相关的频道要怎么做？ /j #Java ？
<wzssyqa> Jokers: 骚年，为何要忧伤
<October21> Jokers: 你估计加入不了
<Jokers> 哦哦？ 为何？
<October21> 一般这种频道要注册用户才能访问
<Jokers> 酱啊
<October21> 你用邮箱注册一下嘛
 * pity 今日见识了 perl 的魔力，以后要攻 perl 了！ cc eexpress
<wzssyqa> pity: 膜拜
<Jokers> perl 就是那个封面是小骆驼的看起来很炫的语言？
<pity> wzssyqa: :D
<pity> @ 一下 ee，就当向神起誓了……
<gebjgd> pity: 脚本语言都很不错  何必非要perl
<pity> gebjgd: 前面已说明原因
<onlylove> pity: 我只是希望你别被正则吓跑，你要知道pcre是啥
<gebjgd> onlylove: 不知道pcre的路过
<Ver1tas> lala la
<Ver1tas> no Chinese input mode
#ubuntu-cn 2014-07-01
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  08:45
<pity> 昨晚忘带电池了，刚说几句话就关机了……
<imtxc> onlylove: .
<onlylove> imtxc: 咩事情？
<imtxc_back> onlylove: 早
<onlylove> imtxc_back: 早
<imtxc_back> onlylove: 现在怎么好多人不在了
<onlylove> imtxc_back: 忙呗
<onlylove> imtxc_back: 你看，神这不来了
<onlylove> pity: ee神来了，快来膜拜
<imtxc_back> onlylove: 基娃，色大象还有啊当好久都没见了
<imtxc_back> eexp: momo
<onlylove> imtxc_back: 都在啊
<onlylove> imtxc_back: 昨天还给阿当抱怨初审没过呢
<imtxc_back> onlylove: 啊？ 你又被拒绝
<imtxc_back> onlylove: 怎么回事
<imtxc_back> onlylove: 我的花旗都下来了着
<onlylove> imtxc_back: 不是，阿当不是又推荐一次么，然后到今天没信
<imtxc_back> onlylove: 薅了那个箱子我就销
<onlylove> imtxc_back: 没找我的意思自然是初审没过咯
<imtxc_back> onlylove: 好吧
<onlylove> imtxc_back: 招行嫌我太穷了
<imtxc_back> onlylove: 不过给我的额度太少
<gshmu> onlylove: 在等我给你来信么？
<imtxc_back> 没法玩
<gshmu> onlylove: 记得昨天你说不要的
<onlylove> imtxc_back: 多钱
<imtxc_back> onlylove: 2.7
<onlylove> imtxc_back: K？
<imtxc_back> onlylove: w
<imtxc_back> onlylove: 从我的卡里面找了个最低额度……
<onlylove> imtxc_back: 不少了好吧
<imtxc_back> 估计他们查了
<onlylove> qiao: 拜首席
<qiao> onlylove: 早～
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu 14.04 死机 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461573 安装ubuntu 14.04 发行版10天左右，笔记本只安装了这一个系统。 驱动上都已经安装好。使用过程中发现一个严重问题： 当使用firefox浏览器的时候，有时候用着用着就死机了； 当使用ubuntu自带的文档编辑文本的时候
<^k^>  ─> ，用着用着就死机了； 这种情况，前天出现2次死机；昨天出现2次死机；今天早晨9点用电脑，用了半个小时，出现一次死机。 ubu …
<hoxily> qiao: moo~
<qiao> hoxily: 早
<whipleg> qiao: 早.
<qiao> whipleg: 早 ～
<onlylove> 色大象没来？
<onlylove> 还打算找他要RH7的GA版呢
<^k^> 新 屏幕抓图 • OpenMandriva http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461574 无聊发张OpenMandriva的截图 截图.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 LML — 2014-07-01 10:03
<^k^> 新 Kubuntu • kubuntu 14.04 怎么连接隐藏SSID的wifi呢？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461575 kubuntu 14.04 怎么连接隐藏SSID的wifi呢？ 没有看到添加无线或是连接隐藏无线的选项 求解答！！！新手新手，第一次接触，还是全英文的！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 kthhnet — 2014-07-01 10:06
<imtxc_back> qiao: 首席早
<onlylove> qiao: 首席知道CETNOS7啥时候出来不
<qiao> imtxc_back: 早 ～
<qiao> onlylove: 不知道啊，没有看到通知～
<pity> eexp: 膜拜
<pity> onlylove: .
<qiao> onlylove: http://buildlogs.centos.org/centos/7/
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Index of /centos/7CentOS Mirror
<qiao> onlylove: 你看看这个 。
<onlylove> qiao: 没i686了？
<qiao> onlylove: 恩，rhel7支持3个架构 x86_64, s390x, ppc64
<onlylove> 额……好吧
<onlylove> 老实讲32的处理器，是该换了
<qiao> onlylove: 恩，确实 ～
<onlylove> 突然想起，没安腾……唉……作死的inspur
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=40145
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 天河二号运营成本高利用率低
<adam8157> 大家乖
<imtxc_back> adam8157: 早
<imtxc_back> adam8157: 你之前那个凳子是在哪里买的呢
<adam8157> imtxc_back: 凳子?
<imtxc_back> adam8157: 记得你买过一把椅子
<imtxc_back> adam8157: 两年前？
<adam8157> imtxc_back: 乜, 我买不起椅子
<adam8157> imtxc_back: 你结完婚了?
<imtxc_back> adam8157: ....
<adam8157> imtxc_back: ?
<whipleg> qiao: 你给的是public qa的centos还是已经出正式版了?
<qiao> whipleg: 不知道啊，在centos官网上看到的，应该还不是正式的。。
<whipleg> qiao: 还是用日期作为版本号的版本, 应该不是ga
<qiao> whipleg: 恩。
<whipleg> qiao: rhel7真心是最好用的linux server发型版.
<huntxu> adam8157: 淡淡，建红智商捉急啊。。。
<freeflying> adam8157: 壕蛋蛋
<adam8157> huntxu: 见红?
<whipleg> qiao: The centosplus kernel for 7 is now available for testing.  看来是public qa version
<huntxu> adam8157: 补时5分钟他一路从2分钟起算
<adam8157> huntxu: 哦
<qiao> whipleg: 恩 ～
<adam8157> freeflying: .
<adam8157> whipleg: 啧啧
<huntxu> whipleg: 啧啧
<adam8157> qiao: 拜首席
 * adam8157 今天的任务就是写comment:"这个看起来是BIOS问题啊"
<huntxu> whipleg: 你有资格在首席手下工作了不
<whipleg> huntxu: adam8157: ...
<whipleg> huntxu: 我一直在首席手底下工作呀
<whipleg> huntxu: 他比我早转正, 一直是我的leader
<huntxu> adam8157: this seems to be an issue of the BIOS
<huntxu> adam8157: please call me xiaoleifeng
<qiao> adam8157: 早 ～
<huntxu> whipleg: 你居然有资格
<huntxu> whipleg: 不是差好几级吗中间
<qiao> whipleg: gun
<whipleg> huntxu: 莫要小看我
<whipleg> huntxu: 我经常帮首席一起分析kdump的issue的
<whipleg> qiao: 是不是, 首席
<huntxu> whipleg: 那是我高估首席了，不是小看你
<huntxu> qiao: ^
<huntxu> whipleg: 你看你专业拖后腿24年
 * whipleg give huntxu a whipleg
<qiao> huntxu: whipleg 很 gaoji 的。。
<huntxu> qiao: 你和他 gao 过？
<adam8157> 鞭推是个啥
<whipleg> adam8157: 不看散打?
<adam8157> whipleg: 你太纯洁了
<whipleg> adam8157: lol~
<whipleg> adam8157: ... ..
<huntxu> eexp: 小依居然用chatzilla
<huntxu> 真不可思议
<adam8157> huntxu: 因为opera废了
<huntxu> adam8157: 还用着12.17...
<whipleg> adam8157: 圣诞节多放三天假, 中国是不是不会放?
<adam8157> whipleg: 不放
<whipleg> adam8157: 白开心了...
<huntxu> 你放了端午节还想放圣诞节
<huntxu> 想太多了
 * whipleg 撒泼, 打滚儿
<adam8157> whipleg: 不过那些天国外shutdown, 我们不上班也没人管, 还不扣假期你说好不好
<adam8157> whipleg: 如果没有国内project的话
<whipleg> adam8157: 如果没有国内project的话 ... 看完这句话, 心都凉了...
<huntxu> whipleg: 还有半年时间，你是有多想休假。。。
<whipleg> adam8157: 昨天, 有个日本公司在pantry面试, 我就一直看他们日文面试.
<whipleg> adam8157: 看了四组面试, 有一个很漂亮. 日语说的也好.
 * bcao 抚摸下 adam8157 
<whipleg> adam8157: 专升本上去的.
<adam8157> whipleg: 赞
<whipleg> adam8157: 剩下的都是日文, 听不懂了.
<whipleg> adam8157: 弄了个平面图. 上面标注了都有什么公司. it公司很少.
<adam8157> whipleg: 太好了
<onlylove> 专升本……比考研还难
 * onlylove 好困好困呀
<whipleg> adam8157: 投资/市场 什么的挺多的. 还有不少不认识的...
<whipleg> adam8157: 但是那个日本公司来面试的妹子真的好清秀.
<whipleg> huntxu: ... ... 你不喜欢休假?
<huntxu> whipleg: 你带回家了？
<whipleg> huntxu: 没有呀
<adam8157> whipleg: 我旁边的大爷续租了, 操, 我特么不想在这儿继续住了
<huntxu> whipleg: 没带回家你兴奋了JB
<whipleg> adam8157: 那就搬?
<whipleg> huntxu: 我兴奋了??
<huntxu> adam8157: 搬吧，你不是想走路上班吗
<adam8157> whipleg: 搬不起啊 不开心
<\q> 大家用什麼輕量級文件管理器，管理照片方便的
<whipleg> adam8157: 土豪哭穷, 你这样下去没朋友的
<adam8157> \q: fm我用ranger, 管理照片?
<\q> adam8157: 我也用 ranger……沒縮略圖管理照片麻煩……
<huntxu> \q: 管理照片和管理文件好像是两个软件吧...
<huntxu> fm我用rox
<huntxu> 不过平均三个月开一次... =.=
 * adam8157 住得地方太破, 不喜欢在家办公
 * whipleg 住的地方简直就是狗窝猪圈, 但是还是喜欢在家办公
<onlylove> adam8157: 土豪当不能在老家work？
<adam8157> onlylove: 不能, 能也不
 * adam8157 叫外卖
<whipleg> adam8157: 我的单杠装好了
<whipleg> adam8157: 非常赞. 我做不起标准正手来引体向上
<whipleg> adam8157: 只能窄距反手做两个...
<adam8157> whipleg: 我做不了引体向上
<whipleg> adam8157: 我太重了...
<whipleg> adam8157: 你应该可以吧?
<adam8157> whipleg: 不行...
<whipleg> adam8157: 我76kg了... 152
<imtxc_back> whipleg: 单杠
<imtxc_back> whipleg: ?
<whipleg> imtxc_back: 是的.
<adam8157> whipleg: 咱俩差不多
<whipleg> adam8157: ... ...
<imtxc_back> whipleg: 多少钱啊
<iLucky> whipleg: 门上的单杠？
<whipleg> imtxc_back: 一百二
<imtxc_back>  /whois whipleg
<whipleg> iLucky: nop
<imtxc_back> whipleg: 来个链接看看？
<whipleg> imtxc_back: 哦.
<imtxc_back> whipleg: 能稳当？
<whipleg> imtxc_back: 特别稳固
<imtxc_back> 单杠怎么装地上么
<adam8157> whipleg: 我可能77-78kg sigh
<whipleg> imtxc_back: item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.143.gkar01&id=35357720727&ns=1#detail
<alvin_rxg> Title: 天扬 无缝单杠 加粗加厚 室内门上引体向上 健身器材家用 包邮-淘宝网 (@ taobao.com)
<whipleg> imtxc_back: 上螺丝, 两边固定在墙上.
<iLucky> whipleg: 看看
<whipleg> imtxc_back: 我放在了楼道的过道里.
<imtxc_back> whipleg: 我这次回家，我弟也回家来着，人居然能做十来个单臂的俯卧撑
<whipleg> imtxc_back: 在部队里, 当然可以了
<onlylove> imtxc_back: 你该锻炼了
<whipleg> imtxc_back: 你进去混三年, 你也行.
<whipleg> imtxc_back: 玩过共和国之辉嘛? 里面的人民解放军都是单挑坦克的
<imtxc_back> whipleg: 也对
<adam8157> 每天锻炼十分钟都有腹肌, 别说每天锻炼几小时得了
<imtxc_back> whipleg: 这种东西…… 是顶在墙中间就可以？
<whipleg> imtxc_back: 我上了六颗螺丝.
<whipleg> imtxc_back: 特意借到了电锤, 然后加膨胀螺丝
<imtxc_back> whipleg: 我租的房子没法弄
<whipleg> imtxc_back: 冲击钻
<whipleg> imtxc_back: 那你就顶住也行.
<whipleg> imtxc_back: 我前两天都是顶住的
<whipleg> imtxc_back: 后来心理作用, 总觉得有个螺丝好
<imtxc_back> whipleg: 只是引体向上的话问题不大
<imtxc_back> whipleg: 在上面做动作就得固定了
<whipleg> imtxc_back: 引体向上我都做不了... 还要做动作???
<imtxc_back> whipleg: 你得蹬腿然后各种发力往上爬呀
<onlylove> rhel的visudo居然用的vi
<whipleg> imtxc_back: 不...
<whipleg> onlylove: ubuntu的用的nano
<onlylove> whipleg: 是的
<whipleg> onlylove: vi好用很多, 比nano
<adam8157> visudo will use any the editor defines by VISUAL or EDITOR
<whipleg> onlylove: 而且vi的话, 名副其实, visudo
<onlylove> whipleg: 编辑个sudo文件而已
<onlylove> adam8157: 意思是可以update-alternative改咯
<lsjun> git  提交也是nano吧
<whipleg> lsjun: $editor
<adam8157> onlylove: var
<adam8157> visudo里的vi是可视化的意思...
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 登录时启动一个脚本，如果有sudo怎么办 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461579 我想在开机时自动启动一个shell脚本，里面的命令要root权限，但是把脚本加入到gnome-session-properties里，启动时没办法输入密码,因为根本没有终端窗口弹出，请问有办法吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由
<^k^>  ─> huleiak47 — 2014-07-01 11:12
<imtxc_back> whipleg: 我对我房东的房子没有信心
<onlylove> 今天说是有大雨……
<onlylove> 不知道天气预报准不准
<imtxc_back> o
<imtxc_back> onlylove: 看起来是有啊
<imtxc_back> 色大象还没来么
<onlylove> 估计要下午了
<imtxc_back> 好吧
<onlylove> 色大象来的时间不确定，也许晚上会冒出来
<\q> huntxu: 整理照片用什麼
<\q> huntxu: 推薦個 two panel 的 file manager
<\q> 暫時 pcmanfm
<whipleg> imtxc_back: 房东的房子? 容易塌?
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=40146
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | FreeDOS诞生二十周年
<onlylove> whipleg: 是价格没信心
<jyf> adam8157: 你可知道 有个特别便宜的广谱接受芯片
<jyf> 我就不明白 为何接受芯片可以做得那么便宜 而发射却不行
<jyf> onlylove: freedos 额
<onlylove> jyf: 你咋又用这名了
<onlylove> jyf: 这东西就和电视机是的，接收端便宜，但是不是随便谁就能架电视台
<jyf> onlylove: 又回到父母家 准备考科目一
<jyf> 这里我忘记带个sshkey回来了 所以登不上我的vps :[
<jyf> onlylove: 不一样 电视台你不能架只是因为功率问题
<jyf> 你想发射fm信号其实很简单的
<jyf> 有人用树莓派做过fm电台 还开源了代码
<onlylove> vps设置key登陆？
<imtxc_back> jyf: 喂
<jyf> imtxc_back: 咋？
<imtxc_back> jyf: 就是喊一下你啊
<jyf> imtxc_back: 草 我想起来了 上个月买了个新加坡机房
<jyf> 还没取消
<jyf> 这个月账单要多60块了
<imtxc_back> jyf: 赞
<jyf> 我在看这个调相 感觉很有意思
<jyf> 比调频好理解
<freeflying> adam8157: 啥时候搬过去，找你玩去
<imtxc_back> jyf: 我要找你问北京哪里有卖那种有抽屉的小柜子的地方来着
<adam8157> freeflying: Thu
<jyf> imtxc_back: 什么样的抽屉？
<adam8157> freeflying: Thurs
<freeflying> adam8157: 你这画蛇添足还错了
<freeflying> lol
<adam8157> freeflying: 后面的更正式吧 =,=
<jyf> imtxc_back: 我觉得宜家比较靠谱 因为你要考虑搬家问题 如果你不在乎外观 其实淘宝上有pvc做的可组合的带抽屉的柜子 很不错
<imtxc_back> jyf: 就电脑桌子下面放些东西，能拆好搬的
<freeflying> imtxc_back: 最近撸了好几张中信的卡
<imtxc_back> freeflying: 赞
<imtxc_back> jyf: 不知道宜家在啥地方，北京就那两个店么
<imtxc_back> freeflying: 弄那么多做啥
<freeflying> im
<freeflying> imtxc_back: IHG/AE
<onlylove> 擎天柱又一次在保卫地球和人类的战役中被炸成了一堆碎片，大黄蜂很伤心，到处找能修好的地方，问了先知，说中国山东有个blue shit的学校可能会修，于是带着碎片去了，师傅打开一看，皱着眉头说：这安好是个啥？大黄蜂哽咽地说：你若安好，便是擎天！
<jyf> imtxc_back: 还真是 挺麻烦的 没有车子去宜家很麻烦
<imtxc_back> jyf: 好像有个四元桥店？
<xrosnight> 这里有没有深圳的人？
<xrosnight> 在深圳的？
<freeflying> imtxc_back: 大兴那个地铁直接到
<imtxc_back> freeflying: 哪一站？
<imtxc_back> freeflying: 哦，4号线？
<xrosnight> 有在深圳的吗？
<imtxc_back> freeflying: 我现在是昌平线玩家 cc  jyf
<freeflying> imtxc_back: 你去四元桥的吧，地铁到望京，打车起步价
<imtxc_back> freeflying: 好吧
<freeflying> imtxc_back: 周末开车去更悲剧
<imtxc_back> freeflying: jyf 那里面有没有那种一百左右的东西卖啊
<imtxc_back> freeflying: 中信共享额度的吧，你弄那么多做啥
<freeflying> imtxc_back: 不同用途
<adam8157> imtxc_back: 猴总差旅多, 各种happy的薅羊毛
 * adam8157_ #nowplaying Air Supply - Making Love Out Of Nothing At All
 * adam8157 #nowplaying Air Supply - Making Love Out Of Nothing At All
<gshmu> 拜拜 所有人
<gshmu> net split
<gshmu> 人品好的都掉线了。。。
<adam8157_> 啥情况
<gshmu> adam8157: 人品好呗。。
<gshmu> 就不说是网络分割。。。换网络，  为什么我没掉
 * huntxu 早已把出出入入的信息 ignore 了。。。
<imtxc_back> whipleg: 你买的那个单杠挺贵啊
<whipleg> imtxc_back: 112
<whipleg> imtxc_back: rmb
<whipleg> imtxc_back: 1.2-2米的
<imtxc_back> whipleg: 赫朗的那个貌似便宜
<whipleg> imtxc_back: 看长度.
<whipleg> imtxc_back: 长的, 贵
<imtxc_back> whipleg: 好吧，我去量一下再说
<whipleg> imtxc_back: 好.
<whipleg> imtxc_back: 每天坐太久, 拉伸一下很舒服
<imtxc_back> whipleg: 对啊
<imtxc_back> whipleg: 我以前一直没想到还能这样
<imtxc_back> whipleg: 看来有啥需求淘宝上搜一下还是很有必要的
<whipleg> imtxc_back: 恩, 是的.
<imtxc_back> whipleg: 居然还能顶在墙上用
<whipleg> imtxc_back: 得看你的过道有多宽, 是不是承重墙
<whipleg> imtxc_back: 我用的是楼道里的过道, 不占用自家地方, lol
<imtxc_back> whipleg: 卫生间行不行
<imtxc_back> whipleg: 不知道能抗住不
<whipleg> imtxc_back: 卫生间墙面有瓷砖吧?
<whipleg> imtxc_back: 扛得住是肯定的, 但是, 太滑?
<imtxc_back> 对哦
<imtxc_back> 我怕给人房子弄塌了
<whipleg> imtxc_back: 那倒不会
<whipleg> imtxc_back: 你才多少斤 能把房子弄塌了...
<imtxc_back> whipleg: 我拧的时候万一用力过大
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i0.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M09/06/08/Cg-4WlJWH_2ITU7RAABy2_Q7-zEAAMZFwHqSjsAAHLz226.jpg 女:真心不想当网管了。男:为什么呢?女:所有男人晚上见到你,第一句话都是,美女,包夜多少钱?然后你还要默默的说8元......
<imtxc_back> whipleg: 这货还能挂衣服玩
<imtxc_back> 靠谱
<whipleg> imtxc_back: 是的.
<whipleg> imtxc_back: 还能挂沙袋
<whipleg> imtxc_back: 挂吊环
<imtxc_back> whipleg: 挺好，放低了还是俯卧撑支架 lol
<gshmu> http://www.verydemo.com/demo_c286_i4230.html
<^k^> gshmu: ⇪ 影片：危情24小时
<whipleg> imtxc_back: 我放在高处, 上了螺丝固定了.
<whipleg> imtxc_back: 不能来回倒腾, 你也不会愿意来回倒腾的, 很重... 5.4kg... 十多斤. 只有一个人的话, 安装一次挺费力气的
<imtxc_back> whipleg: 那管子挂你的体重不会变形么
<whipleg> imtxc_back: 我跟我爸一起拉上去都没事
<imtxc_back> whipleg: 额？ 那么重呢啊
<jyf> imtxc_back: 你怎么加入昌平线俱乐部了？ 难道公司逼迁了
<gshmu> onlylove: 借你的50K网络用下，ed2k://|file|%5BCSS%E7%B2%BE%E7%B2%B9%28%E7%AC%AC3%E7%89%88%29%5D.The.CSS.Anthology%2C.101.Essential.Tips%2C.Tricks.%26.Hacks.%EF%BC%88%E7%BE%8E%EF%BC%89.Johan.Bjorksten.pdf|13975081|969ccc459674f780f3a2ec87e27bf0a7|/
 * tenzu 拜神拜大仙
<gshmu> tenzu: 拜就拜，还背着荆棘（***）,,,
<tenzu> gshmu: 哪儿来的荆棘？
<gshmu> https://clbin.com/c3ZPfe.png
<^k^> gshmu: ⇪ image/png
<gshmu> 自己看。。。
<xrosnight> 有深圳的朋友吗？
<whipleg> xrosnight: 有. maplebeats 是.
 * adam8157 出门交水费
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=40150
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 99%的海洋塑料失踪了
<palomino|working> 被吃掉了!
<adam8157> 小区交水费还可以刷信用卡 =,=
<onlylove> adam8157: adam壕还需要交水费？
<onlylove> palomino|working: 我看了这个可能以后浑身发凉啊
<palomino|working> .... onlylove
<huntxu> 江湖上流行一个传说
<palomino|working> adam家里游泳池的水钱必须得交啊 onlylove
<huntxu> 淡淡壕为了不用去交水费
<huntxu> 就把水厂给买下来了
<palomino|working> ....
 * onlylove 怕怕
<huntxu> 我说了这是江湖上流行的传说
<huntxu> 如是我闻
<onlylove> huntxu: 保重
<onlylove> huntxu: 虽然是江湖传说，但是天机不可泄露
<adam8157> 别再黑我了..
 * adam8157 今天穷得再卖二手
<adam8157> s/再/在/
<imtxc_back> adam8157: 有啥二手东西
 * imtxc_back 收个二手便宜洗衣机
<adam8157> imtxc_back: 你骗我
<imtxc_back> adam8157: 啥？
<adam8157> imtxc_back: 我没见过能在单杠上做动作的胖子
<adam8157> imtxc_back: 赶紧发个真相来
<imtxc_back> adam8157: 我没说我能在单杠上做动作啊……
<adam8157> imtxc_back: 听说你是万人斩, 见面就推到什么的, 赶紧发个真相来
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 求助 网卡接收到了数据，交给内核后，内核貌似没办法处理。。。有大神么 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461580 连上网线后，DHCP模式获取不到IP，我不清楚是驱动处理网卡接收数据错误，还是内核在分析数据的时候，需要驱动根据不同网卡提供点参数。
<nyfair> adam8157: 三下五亿那种？
<adam8157> nyfair: ..............
<imtxc_back> 啥啊啥啊
<imtxc_back> adam8157: 是不是搞错人了啊
<adam8157> imtxc_back: 没有的事儿, 说的真真儿的
<imtxc_back> adam8157: 我是至今单身的屌丝 imtxc 啊
<adam8157> imtxc: 发真相 鉴定一下
<happyaron> imtxc: 妹子壕
<happyaron> imtxc: 你要脱单不分分钟的事
<happyaron> cherrot 妹子壕不来了
<nyfair> niconiconi
<c0> - -
 * nyfair 说的都是事实，谁反对谁就是不客观
<imtxc> 我了个去，怎么会有这种误会
 * imtxc 给妹子发照片过去分分种被黑名单
<adam8157> imtxc: 发真相 鉴定一下
<nyfair> 蛤蛤
<nyfair> 敲碗求真相
<huntxu> 最该发真相的是 nyfair
<imtxc> adam8157: 咱一起凑单买过裤子啊，身高体重完全暴露啊
<nyfair> imtxc: 快发快发
<imtxc> nyfair: 快发
 * adam8157 哦 那我放心了
 * imtxc 这谁造的谣
<imtxc> adam8157: .....
<huntxu> 频道里有谁见过 nyfair 真人的？
<adam8157> nyfair: 牛牛, 来爆照
 * imtxc 收二手洗衣机
<imtxc> |||
<adam8157> imtxc: 你住的地方没洗衣机?
<imtxc> adam8157: 没有啊
<adam8157> imtxc: 假的吧
<imtxc> adam8157: 手洗啊
 * imtxc 虽然不是自己的手，但还是累啊
<freeflying> zeze
<freeflying> adam8157: 看看
<huntxu> imtxc: 啧啧
<freeflying> adam8157: 受刺激了把
<adam8157> freeflying: 一般
<imtxc> jyf: 我现在搬到昌平的村里贫民窟住了
<freeflying> 我的S4收到更新了
 * adam8157 #nowplaying Ozzy Osbourne - Secret Loser
<huntxu> imtxc: 非法同居
<imtxc> 啊？
<imtxc> 这是谁都跟你们说了啥啊
<imtxc> 难道是 jiero 透漏了什么？
<huntxu> imtxc: 没错
<adam8157> huntxu: ...
<huntxu> imtxc: 我连地址都有
<adam8157> imtxc: 来爆照
<imtxc> NND，趁我不在
<huntxu> imtxc: 我才不会告诉你不是 jiero 告诉我的
<nyfair> 蛤蛤
<nyfair> 求更新
<huntxu> imtxc: 真的不是 jiero 告诉我的，你不要去找他麻烦
<happyaron> imtxc: 衣服都不用自己洗
<happyaron> imtxc: 妹子壕
<imtxc> happyaron: 相机豪
<happyaron> imtxc: 那都白扯
<happyaron> imtxc: 还是妹子壕实在
 * imtxc 今天还要去帮另一个妹子拎点东西回去
<happyaron> imtxc: 土豪介绍下经验？
<imtxc> ……
<huntxu> imtxc: 相信我真的不是 jiero 说得
<imtxc> happyaron: 你们高富帅跟本不需要经验 cc huntxu adam8157 freeflying
<huntxu> imtxc: 我不高不富
<gshmu> 统计二进制数中1的个数，
<gshmu> 有什么好方法推荐下
<happyaron> imtxc: 跟jiero比我就是矮穷挫
<happyaron> imtxc: 跟你比我也是啊
<imtxc> happyaron: 跟这个频道里面所有人比，我都是矮穷搓
<happyaron> imtxc: 但你是妹子壕啊
<adam8157> gshmu: bitmap
<imtxc> happyaron: 不过，器大活好，在妹子的朋友圈有些声望之后有些事情就好办了丫
<happyaron> imtxc: 你是这样搞定的？
<gshmu> adam8157: 谢谢
<imtxc> happyaron: 第一次看脸，以后的回头率就看活儿了
<huntxu> “器大活好”
<happyaron> imtxc: 好的……
<huntxu> 是我的理解有偏差还是就这个意思
<adam8157> gshmu: 位数多的话就分割成多个, 然后bitmap
<adam8157> huntxu: imtxc 鉴定过的"器大活好"
<gshmu> adam8157: 位数不多，只想最快统计下
<adam8157> gshmu: 最快就bitmap咯
<adam8157> O(1)
<adam8157> 没法再快了
<gshmu> adam8157: 什么语言？
<huntxu> 淡淡壕真厉害
<adam8157> gshmu: 啥?
<gshmu> adam8157: 我找具体实现啊
<adam8157> gshmu: 这还要具体实现... 你知道我说的bitmap是啥不?
<gshmu> 没用过。。。
<adam8157> gshmu: ......
<gshmu> adam8157: 很早就听过。。。
<gshmu> adam8157: 很多数统计的。。。 什么的，空间复杂度很低的算法
<huntxu> 对淡淡的景仰有如滔滔江水
<huntxu> 绵延不绝
<adam8157> gshmu: 自己去搜吧, 我懒得讲... 打字太多
<huntxu> 又有钱
<nyfair> 牛蛋蛋
<huntxu> 又帅
<adam8157> huntxu: 玩儿蛋去
<huntxu> 技术又高
<nyfair> 男神
<gshmu> adam8157: 我是在找啊
<adam8157> 目前值得骄傲的只有ebs
<huntxu> ebs是什么
<huntxu> nyfair: 男神需要技术高？
<yil> adam8157: linux主机可以做成vlan交换机吗？我用7,8个虚拟机，组个网络
<adam8157> 擦@!!!! 是abs
<huntxu> abs是什么
<adam8157> yil: 你问我网络, 羞辱我么...
<adam8157> huntxu: the muscles on your abdomen
<yil> adam8157: 。。。。真没有。那我问问hangbin
 * adam8157 obsessed with my own abs
<yil> adam8157: 实在是你给我的形象太高大了。
<adam8157> yil: 玩儿蛋去
<huntxu> 腹肌有什么。。。
<huntxu> yil: 你诚意表现得不够，他才这么说的
<gebjgd> yil: 需要蛋么
<huntxu> yil: 献上肥皂他才会回答你
<adam8157> huntxu: 另外一个值得骄傲的东西, 你猜是啥
<huntxu> adam8157: 你有op
<huntxu> adam8157: 我自己禁言看书去
<yil> huntxu, gebjgd, 你们节操掉了一地。
<gebjgd> yil: 节操那是什么东西
<gshmu> adam8157: 你给我的好像不是统计二进制数中1的个数
<huntxu> adam8157: 快来玩pes manager
<huntxu> adam8157: 我现在用巴神和特维斯组成前锋
<adam8157> gshmu: 你算法竟然比我还渣.....
<gshmu> adam8157: 我有一个二进制数，我只想知道1的个数
<huntxu> adam8157: 他们两个居然不打起来，太让我失望了
<huntxu> nyfair: 牛牛来玩pes manager
<adam8157> gshmu: 我懒得讲, 唯一的最快的答案: bitmap(位图法) 自己去学
<gshmu> adam8157: 还唯一出来了
<adam8157> huntxu: ... 给我买个xbox one来玩
<huntxu> gshmu: google输binary count 1不就行了么。。。
 * adam8157 是算法渣, 痛不欲生
<yil> gshmu: 移位, 与1, 计数
 * huntxu 算法连渣都不如。。。
<gshmu> yil: 如果自己写，表示很容易。。。
<yil> 哈哈，只能说说，自己写就要写半天了。
<adam8157> yil: count[8] -> 1, count[6] -> 2
<gshmu> for _ in xrange(n): if 2**_ & binary > 0: count ++
<adam8157> yil: 位图法...
<gshmu> 不用半天，结束了。。。
<adam8157> yil: O(1)
<gshmu> 一半python，一半伪代码
<gshmu> adam8157: bin(n).count("1")
<adam8157> gshmu: 你还是不明白我在说啥
<yil> adam8157: 学习了，待我好好研究研究～
<gshmu> adam8157: 就知道会被python无视，你很高傲的说bitmap
<adam8157> gshmu: 位图法啊!!! 比如8位, 你把0-255每个数字包含多少个1记录到数组里, 然后count[n]取出来就完了!!!!
<adam8157> gshmu: 明白了没
<huntxu> 哈哈哈哈哈哈
<huntxu> 淡淡终于坐不住了
<huntxu> adam8157: 你的comment写完没
<gshmu> adam8157: 我就是明白才说不是的。。。
<whipleg> adam8157: gshmu: 渣渣.
<adam8157> huntxu: 编了个debugging kernel, 台湾的理论物理博士后美女工程师在给我测试呢
<gshmu> adam8157:  bin(10).count("1")
<huntxu> adam8157: 吴莫愁还是东方不败？
<nyfair> 老司机老司机
<whipleg> gshmu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7730035/
<gshmu> python 一句代码，我扯半天bitmap 我单疼么
<adam8157> gshmu: 你能O(1)么...
<whipleg> adam8157: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7730035/  O(1)
<gshmu> adam8157: 那你无视了无数开发者
<adam8157> 这尼码是讨论算法优势还是讨论语法优势?
<whipleg> adam8157: 你的是查表法?
<whipleg> adam8157: python的那个不叫语法优势, 叫库优势...
<huntxu> whipleg: 你发的这代码是啥玩意
<adam8157> huntxu: bithacks嘛
<whipleg> huntxu: ^^
<huntxu> adam8157: 不懂
<huntxu> whipleg: ^
<gshmu> adam8157: 注意用词，我是问如何统一一
<adam8157> http://graphics.stanford.edu/~seander/bithacks.html
<adam8157> huntxu: ^^
<^k^> adam8157: ⇪ Computer Graphics at Stanford University
<nyfair> whipleg: 你这方法有适用范围，不对吧
<yil> stackoverflow上一大堆
<whipleg> huntxu: 这种位运算的东西, 一定会有各种上古时代的算法遗留下来的
<huntxu> whipleg: 好他娘的高大上
<huntxu> whipleg: 可是这是为什么。。。
<whipleg> nyfair: 恩, 应该是有范围, 不过我没心情看proof了.
<nyfair> 我还是支持蛋壕的解法
 * huntxu 感觉牛牛爱上淡淡了
<huntxu> 在一起
 * whipleg 多年前混到一本<高效程序的奥秘>, 可惜一两页之后就看不下去了, 如果当时我看完还都给背下来了, 现在得多能装逼
<adam8157> [shy]
<gshmu> adam8157: bitmap 每位存一个数，当年看算法概论还是编程珠玑时早就看了
<nyfair> whipleg: 别装了，先来写个红黑树
<whipleg> nyfair: 没写过, 就写过avl
<whipleg> nyfair: 还是上学的时候了..
<huntxu> whipleg: 你不是水产养殖？！
<nyfair> whipleg: avl也行，用汇编写
<whipleg> huntxu: 是, 水产养殖是big data的
<whipleg> nyfair: 不会汇编, 一行都不会
<nyfair> whipleg: 不会还装啥逼？
<whipleg> nyfair: 我没装呀
<whipleg> nyfair: 我说了我就看了一两页, 要是能都看完就能装了
<whipleg> nyfair: 中文?
<nyfair> whipleg: 白话文
<adam8157> gshmu: 所以你倒是用啊, 说半天你来一句"14:50 < gshmu> adam8157: 你给我的好像不是统计二进制数中1的个数"
<gshmu> adam8157: 表示我不存在将一堆数存起来什么的顾虑，bitmap确实不是统计二进制中1的个数
<huntxu> whipleg: 扫了下看还是查表比较人性化点
<adam8157> gshmu: 所以你就是不会用咯?
<whipleg> huntxu: 现在的int多少位呢... 你表多大呀...
<huntxu> whipleg: 切小块算哼
<gshmu> adam8157: 你是不是刚被bitmap虐了，所以印象深刻
<whipleg> huntxu: lol~
<adam8157> gshmu: 我就问你你是不是不会用bitmap去统计二进制中1的个数?
<gshmu> whipleg: python  int 和你操作系统位数一样
<whipleg> huntxu: 网上抄个现成的O(1)代码就好了
<huntxu> whipleg: 有种放学别走
<whipleg> gshmu: python一边儿去
<gshmu> adam8157: 你在问我会不会谷歌么？
<adam8157> gshmu: 你问了这个问题, 我回答了个O(1)的算法, 磨叽来磨叽去干啥? 就是不会用咯
<gshmu> 我没必要构造一个bitmap在去统计吧
<adam8157> gshmu: 我管你有没有必要, 我管你选什么算法, 我就是回答了一下而已
<whipleg> gshmu: 你的想要被求解的数, 本身就是一个bitmap....
<nyfair> python int和操作系统位数一样？呵呵
 * whipleg 用过31位的s390系统
<onlylove> 听起来好大的样子，64位……
<nyfair> 蛋蛋已经被拖进坑了
<adam8157> 窝也用过31位的
 * onlylove 拜31位牛牛
<gshmu> 本身就是二进制数，有必要bitmap么
<nyfair> 窝用过小霸王其乐无穷啊
<nyfair> z80?
<huntxu> whipleg: 那是32位少了一位去干别的事？
<gshmu> bitmap的O（1） 你是背书的么？
<whipleg> gshmu: 二进制数, 就是bitmap, bitmap就是二进制数. 没区别.
<adam8157> huntxu: 校验去了
<huntxu> adam8157: 我就知道
<onlylove> nyfair: 好像是z80的，我记得还有个6502
<whipleg> huntxu: 我, 理解, 不了, 31位, 这种, 概念
<huntxu> whipleg: 等我买个xbox one给你看，分分钟教你理解
<whipleg> huntxu: xbox多少位?
<whipleg> huntxu: 不是64???
<whipleg> huntxu: 然道是63?
<huntxu> whipleg: 我让你理解的是你和赢家之间的差距
<huntxu> whipleg: 看来你注定和计算机一生打交道
<onlylove> whipleg: xbox不是cell的么
<whipleg> huntxu: 胡扯, 我还有手机呢!
<huntxu> whipleg: 你那个1110好意思拿出来？
<whipleg> huntxu: 噗. 买不起1110好伐
<whipleg> huntxu: 多贵呢
<onlylove> huntxu: 1110没手机权么……
<huntxu> onlylove: 1110是开核桃器，不是手机
<onlylove> huntxu: 你赢了！
<gshmu> adam8157: 32N位的二进制数，统计其中1的个数，O（1）怎么算的，谁教教我。。。
<huntxu> onlylove: 多功能瑞士军刀-nokia 1110
<whipleg> huntxu: 你淫了
<nyfair> 别怕别怕
 * nyfair 专业代购各类工口抱枕手办娃娃
<whipleg> gshmu: 刚给你paste了呀
<whipleg> gshmu: 怎么还在问?
<whipleg> gshmu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7730035/
<huntxu> nyfair: 我要 nyfair 全裸1:1同人款
<gshmu> whipleg: 哪条
<onlylove> nyfair: 非工口的代购不
 * whipleg 求个工作
 * whipleg 地方无所谓, 能糊口就行
<onlylove> whipleg: 你不是跟着首席吗
<whipleg> onlylove: 首席太高大上, 我拽不住
<gshmu> whipleg: 感觉不错的样子
<whipleg> gshmu: 早就给你了, 你都不看...
<nyfair> onlylove: 非工口的竞争太大，业务不多拼不过别人
<whipleg> gshmu: 真正的无表O(1)
<gshmu> whipleg: 你那条消息给蛋蛋的
<gshmu> 不是给我的。。。
<whipleg> gshmu: 别乱叫外号
<adam8157> 正常人都应该说"那有没有无表的算法?" 而不是说你那个不是回答吧
<adam8157> gshmu: 臭傻逼
<adam8157> 麻痹的, 到处都有臭傻逼, 办公室有, 合租房有, irc里也有
<adam8157> 操
<whipleg> adam8157: 引体向上三天, 胸围+1.5cm, 不知道是胖了还是引体向上有效果...
<adam8157> whipleg: 肿了
<whipleg> adam8157: 也没准儿是测量方法问题.
<whipleg> 测量误差太大...
<adam8157> whipleg: 引体向上会影响胸围?
<whipleg> adam8157: 背部肌肉
<whipleg> adam8157: 倒三角不是主要靠引体向上来搞定?
<adam8157> whipleg: 胸大了腰细了 自然就倒三角了...
<whipleg> adam8157: http://wenwen.sogou.com/p/20101020/20101020204808-293075581.jpg
<whipleg> adam8157: 腰... 我没有这东西呀
<nyfair> whipleg: 平均一天增加0.2罩杯，你有什么不满么
<whipleg> nyfair: ... ... ... ... 你是女的...
<gebjgd> nyfair: 求交往  求合体
<nyfair> 谁来组成头部
<onlylove> 0.2怎么计算的……
<nyfair> 从此g开头的又少了个，接下来要攻击gebjgd
<nyfair> gebjgd: 快改名快改名
<jyf> imtxc: 去贫民窟好啊
<jyf> imtxc: 省钱省纸
<jyf> 还省电
<gebjgd> nyfair: 改什么名字啊
<gebjgd> nyfair: 考虑下吧
<jyf> adam8157: 你怎么这样了
<jyf> 改成papapa?
<gebjgd> jyf: 我看行
<jyf> gebjgd: 我看不行 咱俩总有一个对
 * jyf 怒赞抽屉原理
<adam8157> jyf: 肉身在哪?
<jyf> adam8157: 在父母家里
<jyf> 咋了？ 想来我这里度假？
<adam8157> jyf: 你自己的房子呢? 不住了?
<jyf> adam8157: 这几天科目一
<jyf> 我上了当 在这里报的名 诶
<gebjgd> jyf: 考研了？
<jyf> gebjgd: 驾照 考研有啥用？
<gebjgd> jyf: 哦
<gebjgd> jyf: 驾照还是有用的
<jyf> gebjgd: 恩 小城市跟国外一样 要开车去超市买东西
<jyf> adam8157: 你咋不说话了
<adam8157> jyf: 刚在做健腹轮
<imtxc> 牛
<imtxc> 牛牛
<hohai> adam8157: 装逼，还会别的不会？？？
<whipleg> adam8157: http://www.gome.com.cn/product/A0004675230-pop8003605323.html?cmpid=cps_241_237  价格不错诶
<^k^> whipleg: ⇪ 【土拨鼠户外T恤】Marmot土拨鼠Windridge SS男士防晒速干短袖60390(钴蓝 M)【图片 价格 品牌 报价】-国美在线Marmot旗舰店
<whipleg> adam8157: ...
<bcao> hohai 是谁。。
<onlylove> bcao: 刚刚被踢的那个问bitmap的
<adam8157> whipleg: 窝有nike的速干, 够了
<whipleg> adam8157: 土豪, 赞
<bcao> adam8157, 最近火气大。。。
<bcao> 我去打球了。。
<adam8157> bcao: 跟你说了烦心事儿多
<onlylove> bcao: 不是adam火气大
<onlylove> bcao: 那人自己zuo
<bcao> 改天哥陪你喝两杯
<adam8157> bcao: 你酒量不够让我散心的
 * onlylove 拜海量壕 adam
<whipleg> bcao: 被嘲讽了.
<whipleg> bcao: 不能忍
 * onlylove 一点不能喝
<whipleg> bcao: 不能丢了咱rh的脸.
<adam8157> onlylove: 枉为烟台人
<onlylove> adam8157: 我再喝要进医院了
<onlylove> adam8157: 命要紧啊
<jyf> adam8157: 你现在多重了？ 还有肌肉块几个了
<adam8157> jyf: 很久没称了
<jyf> adam8157: 肌肉块也很久没摸了？
<jyf> 还是练成一块了 额
<adam8157> jyf: 腹肌练得蛮不错
<jyf> 呵呵 等我有机会把
<happyaron> cherrot: 妹子壕什么时候进来的
<cherrot> happyaron: 刚刚~
<onlylove> 哇，库胖用的sakura的vps？
<adam8157> onlylove: 酷胖换工作之后就沉默了
<onlylove> adam8157: 不是说公司不让上网么
<onlylove> adam8157: 然后经常半夜出来
<onlylove> 我只是听说sakura的vps好贵的说
<nyfair> onlylove: http://www.sakura.ne.jp/ 很贵？
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ レンタルサーバー｜さくらインターネット
<nyfair> 80rmb1年啊
<onlylove> nyfair: 那谁，论坛小qy还是谁，说过貌似，然后当时有人要11区VPS，说是sakura和linode
<onlylove> 岛国文不好，看的晕晕的
<nyfair> onlylove: sakura主要问题是给钱还不给你过审批
 * adam8157 说好的暴雨呢?
<onlylove> adam8157: 半夜
 * nyfair 求日本vpn啊
<onlylove> nyfair: 候总还是谁不是要买linode么
<adam8157> nyfair: "多线路多协议 " "包含香港 美国 日本和新加坡和台湾* "
<onlylove> 有没有搞错，我装mint选的eng的locale啊，只不过地区选了shanghai，然后中文就没问题了
<onlylove> 哦，没输入法……
<happyaron> onlylove: apt-get install fcitx
<onlylove> happyaron: 没啥，测试用的vm
<adam8157> pwu: ^^
<happyaron> onlylove: .
<onlylove> happyaron: 是不是觉得我特无聊……
<happyaron> onlylove: 还好啦
<onlylove> happyaron: 我现在突然觉得，抗机器的活计其实还是不错的
<happyaron> onlylove: 怎么说的呢
<onlylove> happyaron: 装机器好歹可以用scripts，这边测试，有的就不让你用scripts
<onlylove> happyaron: 手动双击安装包，重复，再重复……
<happyaron> onlylove: 悲剧
<onlylove> happyaron: 知道suse的12啥时候GA不
<onlylove> 喵的，破dell，又卡了
<nyfair> adam8157: 我没翻墙需要，我只要日本ip
<nyfair> adam8157: 最好是随时能给我换的日本Ip
<nyfair> adam8157: 自从上回港灿女权组织胡搞一回之后，美国ip就没用了
<PinoCao> 你们ubuntu有用fallback模式的么？？
<happyaron> onlylove: 不知道
<onlylove> nyfair: 根据访问目标不一样，自动换route?
<PinoCao> 为啥我的fallback模式没法设置多工作区。。
<onlylove> PinoCao: 那是啥……
<PinoCao> onlylove: 就是gnome2
<happyaron> onlylove: 问马格姐
<onlylove> PinoCao: 我已经脱离群众太久了……完全不会了，目前用openbox
<onlylove> happyaron: 额……我不认识她
<onlylove> happyaron: 虽然知道有这么一号人
<happyaron> onlylove: 问悦姐
<TreeTop> 是不是openVZ的vps不如KVM稳定一些呢？
<happyaron> TreeTop: 不是
<TreeTop> happyaron: 那就好。 最近用的OVH的Classic vps,  莫名其妙的离线了两次，一周内。 正在考虑换一个服务商
<happyaron> TreeTop: openvz容易超售，总体质量可能比xen/kvm的差一些
<TreeTop> happyaron: 我擦，原来奸商坑我，我说怎么一个月才5€, 比EC2 便宜七成
<onlylove> TreeTop: openvz本来就便宜啊
<happyaron> TreeTop: 就是因为超售才便宜
<happyaron> TreeTop: 价钱和质量还是有关系的
<onlylove> 同样是企业版，为啥感觉suse比redhat做的精致
<TreeTop> happyaron: 那我试试OVH的KVM vps吧， 要是没啥变化我就再回去EC2了
<TreeTop> happyaron: 谢谢咯 :)
<adam8157> onlylove: 竟然有这种错觉...
<happyaron> :)
<happyaron> adam8157: 图形界面确实比猫猫精致多了
<onlylove> adam8157: 直观上嘛
<jyf> happyaron: xen/kvm也可以超售这还是我很久以前的经验了
<onlylove> 一月5欧，那大概50RMB，刚有人说sakura的80一年呢
<onlylove> jyf: 超的少嘛
<jyf> 其实只要流量到位速度块就好
<onlylove> jyf: 我记得论坛oneleaf在vps里面说过
<happyaron> jyf: 所以刚才说openvz更容易超售
 * onlylove 突然觉得勾搭妹子才是正经事
<onlylove> ee下班了，就是说下午5点了
<happyaron> onlylove: lol
<happyaron> onlylove: 来搜狗
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=40154
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | CentOS 7发布在即
<adam8157> happyaron: 我明天去sogou办公吧
<onlylove> happyaron: 问题是，勾搭妹子不是我的长项……
<happyaron> adam8157: 你老板让就行。
<happyaron> onlylove: 那就把自己好好整整
<adam8157> happyaron: 明天全公司wfh啊
<adam8157> happyaron: 他太瘦
<happyaron> adam8157: 好吧
<happyaron> adam8157: 为啥全公司wfh？
<onlylove> adam8157: 他又不是没见过我
<onlylove> happyaron: 停电
<adam8157> happyaron: 新办公室还未启用
<happyaron> o
<onlylove> happyaron: 整好了等妹子来勾搭么
 * adam8157 成就解锁还差一半
<happyaron> onlylove: 介个看你自己接下来怎么处理咯
<onlylove> adam8157: 成就解锁是啥
 * adam8157 解锁成就还差一半
<happyaron> adam8157: 趁明天wfh赶紧再去蹲一天
<onlylove> happyaron: 还是认识的太少了，目前关系不错的基本都是游戏认识的
<happyaron> onlylove: 找个一起玩游戏的呗
<onlylove> happyaron: 逼我换电脑的节奏……虽然我不差那点钱
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 【求助】初学者想让14.04更流畅 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461583 第一次在非虚拟机环境下安装ubuntu，但是总觉的有些卡卡的（只安装了搜狗输入法、火狐、gimp等一些常用软件）。 但是在实际使用过程中却感觉不是很流畅。 机器配置如下 acer 4750G 笔记本 I5、6G、500
<^k^>  ─> G/5400、520M 【求助】提高性能的办法。 统计信息: 发表于 由 旧梦随风 — 2014-07-01 17:01
<happyaron> onlylove: 不差钱为啥不换
<onlylove> happyaron: 懒
<happyaron> onlylove: 懒还想要妹子
<onlylove> happyaron: 换新电脑，要装系统……还不知道sid能驱动起硬件来不，然后，最主要的是……我得倒腾数据
<onlylove> happyaron: 那游戏目前16G大小
<jyf> happyaron: 容易与否只是对业余的人 对于专门卖的人 再难也是容易的啊
<onlylove> happyaron: 我那100多G数据太麻烦
<freeflying> adam8157: ss账号给我个啊
<happyaron> onlylove: 为了妹子那应该都不是事吧
<onlylove> happyaron: 各种资料啥的
<freeflying> happyaron: 你用啥科学上网
<onlylove> happyaron: 你有usb3的硬盘盒不
<happyaron> jyf: openvz 超的余地也要大一点吧
<netstnail> 有对exim4熟悉的吗？如何强制smtp认证
<happyaron> freeflying: vps
<happyaron> onlylove: 没有
<adam8157> freeflying: 等我有时间配下go的, 现在的不共享密码
<netstnail> 默认smtp不用认证就可以发邮件，真晕
<onlylove> happyaron: 我琢磨直接用USB3拷过去
<freeflying> adam8157: 你配这个还不分分钟啊
<freeflying> happyaron: 开个ss啊
<netstnail> 有对exim4比较熟悉的同学吗？
<happyaron> freeflying: 啥ss
<happyaron> onlylove: 行啊
<onlylove> netstnail: 没弄过那个，虽然一直想学mailserver
<happyaron> netstnail: postfix吧
<freeflying> happyaron: shadowsocks
<netstnail> exim4是debian自带的
<netstnail> 有知道如何强制认证的吗？
<happyaron> freeflying: 不开，太落后了。
<onlylove> happyaron: 那个exim和sendmail很像，但是……搞不明白
<happyaron> netstnail: 还真不知
<happyaron> onlylove: 嗯
<freeflying> happyaron: 那你用啥
<happyaron> onlylove: exim 占有率能喝postfix一样，基本就靠Debian/Ubuntu的默认预装
<freeflying> happyaron: 先给我个账号吧
<happyaron> freeflying: ipsec
<happyaron> freeflying: 我晚上回去之后给你弄把
<freeflying> happyaron: 给我开个账号
<onlylove> happyaron: 不是的，exim大概就8个点
<happyaron> freeflying: 这会儿在互联网企业苦逼呢
<happyaron> onlylove: 安装量非常大
<onlylove> happyaron: 然后剩下的是sendmail和postfix
<happyaron> 唉sendmail太霸气了
<onlylove> happyaron: 是么？我记得有本书提到就8个点的还是4个的
<onlylove> happyaron: 反正比postfix小
<te3c> 有没有前来lol的
<freeflying> happyaron: 爽啊
<nyfair> te3c: 排位多少分？
<onlylove> happyaron: 好像是那个科罗拉多大学的教授那本linux系统管理技术手册里面提到的
<te3c> nyfair:不到4000吧,老在被坑和坑人之间徘徊
<happyaron> freeflying: 爽嘛
<freeflying> happyaron: 妹纸多啊
<happyaron> freeflying: 没有我的啊
<onlylove> adam8157: 收到防汛办的信息没
<onlylove> adam8157: 午后到夜间
 * adam8157 每天上线一次LinkedIn拒绝猎头加好友申请
<happyaron> adam8157: 李老板牛逼
<freeflying> adam8157: 啧啧，真壕
<freeflying> adam8157: 我天天找猎头都没人鸟我
<happyaron> onlylove: 反正exim量真的不小
<adam8157> happyaron: freeflying 靠谱的猎头直接花钱看电话号码打过来了, 这些不靠谱的当然ignore
<happyaron> adam8157: :)
<happyaron> adam8157: 我收到过发 inmail的
 * adam8157 LinkedIn从不加不认识的人
<freeflying> adam8157: 啧啧，蛋蛋果然精明
<adam8157> happyaron: 那也行啊, 加好友的都是渣渣猎头
<macint0sh> ....
<happyaron> adam8157: 嗯
<adam8157> hamo: yooooooo
<hamo> adam8157: ...
<gebjgd> freeflying: 你到巴黎了？
<adam8157> hamo: 别露三点
<freeflying> gebjgd: 没，下周二的飞机
<freeflying> gebjgd: 在找哪里能买到jura
<happyaron> onlylove: Fortunately, simple thing can be done easily, and complex things are possible, even if not easily understood ;) Sendmail is the *ONLY* MTA with a Turing complete language to control *ALL* aspects of delivery!
<freeflying> gebjgd: 长草这货
<huntxu> hamo: 黑毛你来啦
<freeflying> hamo: 蛤蟆还在欧洲啊
<onlylove> happyaron: sendmail真霸气
<onlylove> happyaron: the*ONLY*
<hamo> freeflying: 早就回来了
<hamo> huntxu: 又CTCP我
<happyaron> onlylove: 而且它说的是真的。。
<huntxu> hamo: 被你发现了
<gebjgd> freeflying: 没听说过
<huntxu> hamo: 我看看你是不是在欧洲刚睡醒嘛
<hamo> huntxu: 我在国内刚睡醒。。。
<huntxu> hamo: 一看时区和我一致，看来是肥来了
<freeflying> gebjgd: 你都不知道啊
<adam8157> huntxu: 今晚看煤球王的
<onlylove> happyaron: suse是不是还用xorg.conf啊
<happyaron> onlylove: 不知道
<huntxu> adam8157: 不看，不喜欢
<nyfair> 这么玩，小组第一都要过关了？
<onlylove> happyaron: 我对X11那块晕乎乎的……搞不明白
<gebjgd> freeflying: 那是什么东西
<gebjgd> freeflying: 我是标准码农  土的掉渣
<freeflying> gebjgd: coffee maker
<onlylove> 咖啡机？
 * adam8157 今天wfh, 只有雀巢可以喝, 惨
<huntxu> adam8157: 球王矬蛋，战术毒瘤
<adam8157> huntxu: 明显为世界杯留力了
<huntxu> adam8157: 就是在阿根廷也战术毒瘤啊
<adam8157> huntxu: 应该把伊瓜因顶前头的
<hamo> adam8157: 你这几天都看球了？
<huntxu> adam8157: 是啊，大空翼后撤踢前腰就行
<adam8157> hamo: 挑着看
<huntxu> adam8157: 球王要么下场要么去左边路
<huntxu> adam8157: 照皇马的踢法用di maria后腰，打快速突击
<adam8157> huntxu: 迪马利亚状态真好
<huntxu> adam8157: 球王还没明白自己不是组织者的材料。。。
<huntxu> adam8157: 而且也没办法想伊布那样自成一体
<onlylove> happyaron: 高大上的dd告诉我，debian的xorg.conf在哪……
<happyaron> onlylove: 。。。默认没有
<nyfair> 罗梅罗状态才是真的好
<onlylove> happyaron: 那分辨率怎么搞的
<nyfair> 否则都被伊朗爆了
<happyaron> onlylove: 不知道
<happyaron> onlylove: 自动检测吧我记得
<happyaron> onlylove: 写了xorg.conf还会遵守
<huntxu> 罗梅罗要是状态不好都回家了。。。
<onlylove> happyaron: 检测好了conf些哪里了
<onlylove> happyaron: 写xorg遵守这个知道，原来写过xinitrc，可是……他默认扔哪里了
<huntxu> adam8157: 就是想不明白，阿根廷这前场，虐小组赛几个菜都虐不起来。。。
<adam8157> huntxu: =,=
<happyaron> onlylove: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu14.0U盘安装双系统报错 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461587 在win7下用U盘安装ubuntu14.0（官网下的）就变成这样了，用红帽的系统测试也是如何，是否电脑那里不支持，百度搜的方法删除文件，修改刻录方式，便捷启动这些，都试过，解决不掉问题？请问各位此
<^k^>  ─> 问题是何原因引起？ 此问题chinaunix没能得到解决，已几天了，回家就用其他方法啊，一直解决不掉。好苦恼 统计信息: 发表于 由 …
<happyaron> onlylove: 默认这文件不存在
<onlylove> happyaron: 我是说，默认配置显示器的是啥，我不管它叫啥名
<huntxu> adam8157: 你看人家昨晚德尚，示弱先骗你60分钟猛攻
<onlylove> happyaron: 我的vm上没这文件，所以抓狂了
<onlylove> happyaron: 我觉得应该问jusss，他折腾的多
<happyaron> onlylove: 没有
<happyaron> onlylove: runtime
<huntxu> 非洲人还以为进球是迟早的问题
<huntxu> 结果就呵呵了。。。
<onlylove> happyaron: http://blog.csdn.net/chrisniu1984/article/details/6699254
<^k^> ⇪ ti: ubuntu中xorg.conf文件 - 牛晨光的博客 - 博客频道 - CSDN.NET
<adam8157> huntxu: 煤球王今天表示要照顾大局 不刷金靴了
<huntxu> adam8157: 金靴还是得看muller
<huntxu> adam8157: 整场不见人，妥妥两球一助攻
<onlylove> happyaron: dd你骗我
<huntxu> 球商太高了
<gebjgd> freeflying: 我都说了 我也就买50欧元的 philips senseo
<happyaron> onlylove: ...
<freeflying> gebjgd: 这个好用不
<gebjgd> freeflying: 当然好用 不然我怎么会买
<nyfair> 德毛还是牛逼，整场都不觉得踢得怎么好，但怎么看觉得肯定赢下了
<freeflying> gebjgd: 半自动的吧
<gebjgd> freeflying: 不能自己磨
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=40156
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | Windows 9将对桌面用户关闭开始屏幕，对移动用户关闭桌面
<onlylove> 微软终于明白了
<freeflying> gebjgd: 那买咖啡粉就可以了吧
<gebjgd> freeflying: 要买一个永久的过滤网子
<gebjgd> freeflying: 要买一个永久的过滤网子
<gebjgd> freeflying: 就能直接冲咖啡粉了
<huntxu> nyfair: 花样作大死，也就相互补位默契好点
<huntxu> 传控流没有补位就是被虐的节奏
<nyfair> 边锋当中锋使，边后卫当后腰使，门将当中后卫
<huntxu> 所以我最近很欣赏TK，赫韦德斯一上去，乖乖去当左边后卫
<jyf> huntxu: tmd 这里也有球迷
<huntxu> 虽然补得很不情愿的样子
<jyf> 最近到处都是球迷刷屏 好无聊
<huntxu> jyf: lol
<jyf> 还好我那个楼上没有球迷 要不然晚上进球被他们吵醒更郁闷
<nyfair> 法国武僧队挺脏的，一场废一个人
<huntxu> 这是在帮西塞讨个公道
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 搜狗面板程序加载失败，请重启以使用输入法 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461589 刚装系统，mint17，fcitx+sogou， 安装完就这样。 要不然就是候选的字是乱码。 统计信息: 发表于 由 i19870503 — 2014-07-01 17:38
<nyfair> 当年被郑智踢爆后代的那个比利时人呢？
<huntxu> 变性参加女足了
 * huntxu 黑得真彻底
<nyfair> 好像是08奥运会
<nyfair> 壕不犹豫的把上海联通ip全ban了
<adam8157> nyfair: 我意识到傻逼的存在不是错误, 去招惹傻逼是我的错误, 于是知错就改然后unban了
<huntxu> whipleg: yum 列出某仓库的包 howto
<whipleg> huntxu: 不会.
<adam8157> 发现得到快
<freeflying> adam8157: 前些时候谁要买SSD的
<adam8157> freeflying: 基蛙
<nyfair> 相鼠有皮，人而无仪！人而无仪，不死何为？
<nyfair> 相鼠有齿，人而无止！人而无止，不死何俟？
<nyfair> 相鼠有体，人而无礼，人而无礼！胡不遄死？
<onlylove> nyfair: ……
<freeflying> nyfair: 你又湿性大发啊
<nyfair> freeflying: 这是诗经啊
<onlylove> freeflying: 诗经里面的相鼠
<TreeTop> 好文艺 :P
<vito-L> 博学啊
<huntxu> 狮性大发
<freeflying> 不懂
<huntxu> 胡不遄死
<huntxu> 这第三个字是啥意思？
<huntxu> 通“踹”吗。。。
<huntxu> whipleg: ...
<gshmu> bitmap 和 统计二进制数中1的个数绝对没有直接关系！    骂人后banned，属于装逼无赖。
<onlylove> huntxu: http://baike.baidu.com/view/554715.htm?fr=aladdin
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 遄_百度百科
<onlylove> huntxu: 意思是赶紧，迅速的意思，胡不遄死的意思是，你怎么还不赶紧去死
<huntxu> onlylove: 不是为什么不把它踹死么
<onlylove> huntxu: 不是的
<onlylove> huntxu: 是说的人，不是鼠
<yil> huntxu: 试试repoquery --repoid='rpmfusion-nonfree' -a
<huntxu> yil: 好复杂
<huntxu> yil:  试试看
<huntxu> yil: command not found TAT
<huntxu> onlylove: 我知道说人啊，我就想把那人踹死不行么
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 【求解】eclipse中4个空格只有两个字符的宽度 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461590 系统：Ubuntu14.04 之前使用eclipse的时候，显示上都是一个空格的宽度同一个字符的宽度，为什么现在Ubuntu14.04中使用eclipse后，一个空格的宽度只有半个字符的宽度？这个是字体的原
<^k^>  ─> 因吗？该怎样调过来呢？ 现在的情况看代码真的好不习惯，同时也觉得非常的丑，求高人解决方案？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 davidlu …
<onlylove> huntxu: 额……
<onlylove> adam8157: 你也变无赖了，我昨天才没素质加无赖一次
<yil> yum --disablerepo="*" --enablerepo="google" list available, 我也刚学的。：）
<freeflying> https://unroll.me
<^k^> freeflying: ⇪ Unroll.me
<adam8157> onlylove: 傻逼太多了
<huntxu> yil: 好吧，我刚才用这个
<onlylove> adam8157: 哦对了，我昨天的帽子比你多呢，没人品没素质，装逼无赖
<huntxu> yil: 之前把disable和enable反过来写就没成功
<onlylove> 貌似到下班时间了
<hamo> adam8157: yoyoyoyo
<adam8157> hamo: yooooooo
<hamo> adam8157: 没去帮忙搬家？
<adam8157> hamo: 完事儿了, 周四去新office就好
<hamo> adam8157: 你去过了？
<adam8157> hamo: 没呢
<hamo> adam8157: 牛头人说 邻居 不错...不知道他什么意思
<adam8157> hamo: IT公司少, 妹子多
<adam8157> hamo: get it?
<hamo> adam8157: 好吧...
<iMadper> ofan: 有消息/
<iMadper> ?
<freeflying> adam8157: 蛋蛋居然还没下班啊
<adam8157> freeflying: wfh嘛
<freeflying> adam8157: 高大上
<hamo> freeflying: 壕，我们找到好多bar...
<happyaron> hamo: 在哪找的
<happyaron> hamo: 布达佩斯，还是三元桥？
<hamo> happyaron: budapest..
<hamo> happyaron: 三元桥你去过没？
<happyaron> hamo: 没去过办公室呢
<happyaron> hamo: 我在宇宙中心。
<hamo> happyaron: 好吧，看来我们中就 iMadper 去过
<happyaron> hamo: 当当不也去过么
<happyaron> hamo: 没么
<hamo> happyaron: 当说他没去过
<happyaron> 哦
<freeflying> hamo: 嗯，这回爽了没
<hamo> freeflying: 没进去..
<hamo> freeflying: 那周围好多
<hamo> freeflying: 貌似有一条街
<freeflying> hamo: lol
<freeflying> hamo: 那边好吃得很多
<hamo> freeflying: 没感觉啊...我们去吃了一个menza..还不错，量很大
<hamo> freeflying: 味道也好
<freeflying> hamo: 以后你去美国就知道了
<hamo> freeflying: 好吧..美国不就是汉堡薯条可乐么...
<hamo> freeflying: 还没去过米国啊...
<hamo> freeflying: 求带啊土豪
<freeflying> hamo: 贵司很多会在美国啊
 * hamo 还没去过。。。
 * iMadper 从没出过北京
<happyaron> iMadper: 你是北京人？
<happyaron> iMadper: 哦对西直门
<iMadper> happyaron: 恩.
<iMadper> happyaron: 西直门?
<happyaron> iMadper: 那是西单？
<happyaron> iMadper: 记不清了
<iMadper> happyaron: 菜市口
<happyaron> iMadper: 之前卖掉的那个
<iMadper> happyaron: 啥卖掉了? 被强拆了呀. 政府要绿化征地
<happyaron> iMadper: 哦，对那个在哪来着
<happyaron> iMadper: 菜市口？
<iMadper> happyaron: 菜市口呀
<happyaron> 嗯。。。
<iMadper> happyaron: 砍头的地儿
<happyaron> iMadper: 九十月份跟我一起出去作吧
<iMadper> happyaron: 作?
<iMadper> happyaron: 你是鸭子?
<happyaron> iMadper: 旅游啊
<iMadper> happyaron: 我没钱呀
<happyaron> iMadper: 双薪壕不要哭穷
<iMadper> happyaron: 去也不跟你去呀, 找个妹子多好
<happyaron> iMadper: 跟妹子出去和跟基友出去是俩感受
<iMadper> happyaron: 那我也不
<happyaron> lol
<freeflying> iMadper: 我的万豪会员居然用的C社邮箱注册的，现在找不回来了
<happyaron> freeflying: 哇哈哈
<vito-L> C社是什么
<happyaron> freeflying: 没想到有这天么……
<freeflying> happyaron: 忘记是用贵司邮箱注册的了
<happyaron> freeflying: 我从来不用C社邮箱，公司的事都用@ubuntu.com的
<alvin_rxg> Title: The leading OS for PC, tablet, phone and cloud | Ubuntu (@ ubuntu.com)
<palomino|working> ....
<happyaron> palomino|working: 破马叔好
 * palomino|working momo happyaron 
<happyaron> 大家都下班了
<palomino|working> 唉
<palomino|working> 同事们听说晚上有大暴雨
<palomino|working> 基本都跑了
<palomino|working> 就剩我和几个人了
<happyaron> palomino|working: ...
<palomino|working> 这叫我如何是好呢
<happyaron> palomino|working: 跑呗
<palomino|working> 一到家就不想工作了啊...还有好多活没干呢
<happyaron> palomino|working: 明天早点去呗
<palomino|working> 早来是不可能的啦... happyaron
<happyaron> palomino|working: lol
<te3c> 晚饭回来lol
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i5.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M0B/0B/00/Cg-4WVI2piOINBMXAACVXFrUObcAALrNQJwpNUAAJV0815.jpg 好靓的小美女哟
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 14，04麒麟 安装无线网卡驱动后，无线网卡无法启动…用过几次 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461591 刚装上驱动后，自动切到来源驱动…重启后无线失效，需重新启用网卡，启用来源驱动后可以上网…后重启后再也无法连接…目前附加驱动里现实有专有驱
<^k^>  ─> 动和开源驱动…但都无法上网 统计信息: 发表于 由 setsun028 — 2014-07-01 19:29
<iMadper> freeflying: 万豪...
<iMadper> freeflying: 土豪受我一拜
<freeflying> iMadper: C社
<iMadper> freeflying: 万豪呀!!!
<freeflying> i
<freeflying> iMadper: 壕毛啊
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 反复 : "剧"——何哈篇（16） 到了秋收的季节了,农民伯伯们正忙着收割,因为地大人少,所以通常都采用联合作战的方法,就是几家几户联合起来一起收割,然后再平均分配,何哈和几个邻居打成一伙进行联合收割,过程中,先要割稻,再过机,最后进仓,反复这样,大家干得热火
<freeflying> iMadper: 你看飞客上菜是真壕多啊
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 如何编辑选择系统的页？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461592 机器有多个系统，装上 ubuntu 之后，每次开机会有个页面，把所有系统列出来，选择一个进入。 我想编辑这个页，调整不同系统的顺序，怎么做？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 saintthor — 2014-07-01 20:29
<jyf> 准备买个firefox手机
<TreeTop> jyf: 好处是？
<jyf> TreeTop: 貌似待机很强大 反正也不贵 而且那款支持wcdma 我反正有个小卡可以玩玩
<TreeTop> jyf: 这样哦，说的哪一款？
<onlylove> 我觉得好处就是反正不贵……
<TreeTop> onlylove: 哪个型号？
<onlylove> TreeTop: firefox手机没有贵的
<super_mrwu> ping 有多高
<jyf> TreeTop: 中兴的open c 淘宝上499
<jyf> onlylove: 也有贵的 开发者机 8G ram
<jyf> 不过貌似170刀 跟android比便宜不少
<jyf> 我是体验过chrome os 感觉不错 所以打算试试这个
<onlylove> jyf: 开发8G，实际512M，这闹哪样
<TreeTop> 这价格挺实惠的 :)
<kilior> 好久没有来了
<super_mrwu> 哈哈
<super_mrwu> 我是一直在cn打酱油
<super_mrwu> 还是混#archlinux多
<kilior> 我知道大家都不用ubuntu
<super_mrwu> gentoo路过
<super_mrwu> - -
<super_mrwu> 不过还是混了archlinux
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/15243.html 要米线还是要葱? : 同学的高中同学(一男生)走进面馆很酷把头发一甩:"老板,2两葱不要米线！ "完了还加一句:"多下点米线啊！ " 老板:"……你到底是要米线还是要葱??"
<kilior> 。。
<kilior> me debian
<super_mrwu> 这个烂笑话
<super_mrwu> 是否我笑点高了
<super_mrwu> 弱弱的问一句，谁是用pidgin来进irc的
<super_mrwu> 8-)
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 13.10 • Ubuntu的屏幕分辨率和触摸屏校准问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461593 我在intel的Baytrail平台上安装了64位Ubuntu13.10系统，使用了一块分辨率为1024*600的带USB触摸的屏幕，HDMI接口，但是每次开机都需要重新设置分辨率，还要重新校准触摸屏，有没有办法将这些校准数据固
<^k^>  ─> 定下来，不用每次开机都校准和设置了？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Crazy_wangzx — 2014-07-01 21:27
<MeaCu1pa> super_mrwu: me
<super_mrwu> MeaCu1pa: nice,:)握手
<MeaCu1pa> super_mrwu: 懒得弄Linux, 等有空...
<super_mrwu> MeaCu1pa: 用fedora吧
<MeaCu1pa> super_mrwu: 脑抽才给帽帽做小白鼠
<super_mrwu> MeaCu1pa: 虽然是小白鼠，但表示很安全啊
 * MeaCu1pa 最近玩卡牌游戏...
<MeaCu1pa> super_mrwu: 家用Linux哪有安全的
<super_mrwu> MeaCu1pa: 用windows更扯淡
<MeaCu1pa> super_mrwu: Windows安全多了
<super_mrwu> MeaCu1pa: 怎么见得
<super_mrwu> MeaCu1pa: 表示fedora一直2年不挂
<super_mrwu> MeaCu1pa: 虽然现在是用gentoo
<MeaCu1pa> 我那时候用Fedora一直挂
<MeaCu1pa> Gentoo倒还好
<super_mrwu> MeaCu1pa: 微软的NTFS让我在公司过丢数据
<jyf> onlylove: 他8G的是方便你随时调整成目标机的内存测试用
<super_mrwu> 丢过数据
<MeaCu1pa> Gentoo的好处是你挂的时候别人近期一定也一样的挂过
<MeaCu1pa> super_mrwu: 丢数据不是fs级别的是,不肯花钱或该
<super_mrwu> MeaCu1pa: fs让我丢有什么办法
<super_mrwu> MeaCu1pa: 那是我一台笔记本
<super_mrwu> MeaCu1pa: 数据有备份这个倒不用担心
 * MeaCu1pa 很期待我司也丢一次数据
<super_mrwu> MeaCu1pa: 用ext4表示性能有，安全性有
<kilior> 我的debian也用了两年，最近要安装eclipse才升级到7
 * MeaCu1pa 就可以休息休息了
<MeaCu1pa> debian天天挂
<MeaCu1pa> Fedora 周周挂
<kilior> 还好吧，个人用用还OK
<super_mrwu> MeaCu1pa: 你这挂法表示你是怎么用的
<super_mrwu> MeaCu1pa: 充气娃被弄成这样也不会坏了吧
<kilior> ：）
<MeaCu1pa> super_mrwu: Gentoo就不挂
<super_mrwu> MeaCu1pa: 我这种几乎每隔6天就编译内核的
<MeaCu1pa> super_mrwu: 你给国家电网送红包的啊
<super_mrwu> MeaCu1pa: Gentoo挂的频率我不知道
 * MeaCu1pa 用Gentoo n年都编译不了几次内核,实在不得不升了才搞
<MeaCu1pa> 今晚阿根廷,拼了,鸭脖子...
<super_mrwu> MeaCu1pa: 主要是玩内核hack
<MeaCu1pa> nb
<super_mrwu> MeaCu1pa: 编译是常事
<freeflying> iMadper: 百度mp3已经不能下了啊
<MeaCu1pa> 内核是啥偶都不明白
<super_mrwu> MeaCu1pa: 感觉linux内核里面最伟大的就是文件系统了
<MeaCu1pa> super_mrwu: 没觉得,最伟大的那部分抽了自己老婆进jail了
<MeaCu1pa> 伟人总有特殊癖好
<freeflying> MeaCu1pa: 明儿到浦东
<super_mrwu> MeaCu1pa: 打女人的男人
<MeaCu1pa> freeflying: 来吃饭不
<freeflying> MeaCu1pa: 你现在啥位置啊
<MeaCu1pa> super_mrwu: 我要打人不care沙包性别
<MeaCu1pa> freeflying: 嘉里城
<freeflying> MeaCu1pa: 陆家嘴啊
<MeaCu1pa> freeflying: 不是啊
<MeaCu1pa> 哪有陆家嘴那么高端
<freeflying> MeaCu1pa: 啥位置
<MeaCu1pa> freeflying: 我怎么描述...经纬度?
<MeaCu1pa> freeflying: 自己地图搜,你在哪个位置出没? 我那里...新国际博览中心
<freeflying> MeaCu1pa: 我算对上海熟悉的了，不过嘉里城真不知道
<MeaCu1pa> freeflying: 新搞的地方,世纪公园知道么...
<MeaCu1pa> freeflying: 世纪公园和龙阳路之间
<freeflying> MeaCu1pa:  哦
<MeaCu1pa> freeflying: 你在哪里出没?
<freeflying> MeaCu1pa: 金桥
<MeaCu1pa> 也不远
<freeflying> MeaCu1pa: 中午办完事，下午找你喝咖啡好了，贵司有咖啡可蹭不
<MeaCu1pa> 咖啡机有, 然在公司内
<MeaCu1pa> 你要是来,call 我好了
<MeaCu1pa> 不过下午有个会...不能保证出的来...
<freeflying> MeaCu1pa: 到时候看吧
<MeaCu1pa> 恩,看呗
<kilior> 面基？
<evollost> Ubuntu Restricted Extras有必要装么 现在vdpau硬解不了 不知道是不是没装的原因
#ubuntu-cn 2014-07-02
<^k^> 新 窗口管理器 • e18能不能双击窗口标题栏最大化和还原 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461601 卷轴好不习惯呀 统计信息: 发表于 由 ifounder — 2014-07-02 4:27
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • pptpclient连接VPN http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461602 我下载了pptpclient，连好了VPN，但是怎么让所有流量都走VPN呢？ 当前的路由表是这样的， Code: Kernel IP routing table Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface 0.0.0.0         192.16
<^k^>  ─> 8.1.1     0.0.0.0         UG    204    0        0 eno1 10.10.0.1       0.0.0.0         255.255.255.255 UH    0      0        0 ppp0 173.2 …
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.10 • ubuntu和win双系统会出现各种问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461603 我装了win8和ubuntu双系统经常出现各种问题，开机亮度最大，挂起后不能唤醒等等问题，开始试过网上各种方法都不行，后来我把BIOS版本降级，然后发现问题都解决了，开始我还以为是BIOS的问题，但是昨
<^k^>  ─> 天我进WIN发现驱动都没有了，但是win又自动安装了驱动，然后重新进ubuntu又出现上述的问题，我又重新升级到新的bios，然后不进 …
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 安装Ubuntu到U盘 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461604 现在有个空2G优盘 （容量够安装ubuntu8.1吗） 想做一个可移动的linux系统 不知道怎么做 谁能给个详细的连接或者图文教程 如果U盘容量不够 谁能推荐个别的linux系统 主要想学学shell 统计信息: 发表于 由 duxd1989 — 20
<^k^>  ─> 14-07-02 9:02
<^k^> 新 虚拟机和虚拟化 • KVM 虚拟机装XP，貌似用不成virtio磁盘？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461605 Ubuntu 14.04，kvm 里面装雨林木风纯净版XP 按网上教程装的驱动，用RH的驱动，现在显卡和网卡驱动搞定了，virtio磁盘驱动倒是也能装，但是装完就显示“windows 无法加载驱动”云云，设备管理
<^k^>  ─> 器里使黄色叹号： 1.png 求解啊，这是怎么回事？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 metorm — 2014-07-02 9:55
<iMadper> qiao_wfh: wfh 大牛
<iMadper> qiao_wfh: 膜拜
<qiao_wfh> iMadper: ...
<iMadper> qiao_wfh: 拜wfh牛
<qiao_wfh> iMadper: 早期看下雨，伞忘公司了。。就wfh了
<qiao_wfh> iMadper: 你丫现在也不是在家么。。
<iMadper> qiao_wfh: 现在不下了, 你过去吧
<iMadper> qiao_wfh: 我是只有今天可以.
<iMadper> qiao_wfh: 公司装修
<qiao_wfh> iMadper: 我这也是来帽帽第一次wfh呀。。
<iMadper> qiao_wfh: 我下冰雹也得过去呀
<qiao_wfh> iMadper: 。。
<iMadper> qiao_wfh: 我有一次, 夜里跟larry熬到四点多, 第二天没去上班
<iMadper> qiao_wfh: 错了第二天上午没去上班
<iMadper> qiao_wfh: 直接中午一点开会的时候才到, 这是我最最最贴近wfh的一次.
<qiao_wfh> iMadper: 。。。
<iMadper> qiao_wfh: 所以你首席才屌, 随便wfh
<qiao_wfh> iMadper: 要不要把你说的这么惨～
<iMadper> qiao_wfh: 事实呀
<qiao_wfh> iMadper: 在家突然发现干活效率都高了。。
<qiao_wfh> iMadper: 这两天忙了。。各种bug。。
<iMadper> qiao_wfh: 必须的. 省了路上的时间了呢还
<iMadper> qiao_wfh: rhel6?
<iMadper> qiao_wfh: rhel7?
<qiao_wfh> iMadper: 恩。
<qiao_wfh> iMadper: 6的
<iMadper> qiao_wfh: liwan也来帮你了
<^k^> 新 Kubuntu • 回收站已达最大容量？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461606 我已经把回收站清空了。可是右击鼠标删除文件时，却跳出对话眶提示“回收站已达最大容量”，这是怎么回事，如何解决？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 iamcook84 — 2014-07-02 10:05
<qiao_wfh> iMadper: 测试开始了不说，主要是bug现在在我这压了一大推了。。
<iMadper> qiao_wfh: 首席都开始有小弟了
<imtxc> iMadper: 早
<qiao_wfh> iMadper: 他现在做MM。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 早.
<iMadper> qiao_wfh: 我知道.
<imtxc> qiao_wfh: 首席 wfh 了啊
<qiao_wfh> imtxc: 。。0_0
<iMadper> imtxc: 其实不是首席wfh了.
<qiao_wfh> imtxc: 早～
<iMadper> imtxc: 整个红帽围绕着首席转, 首席在哪里, 哪里就是红帽
<huntxu> qiao_wfh: iMadper 围观土豪间的交流
<qiao_wfh> iMadper: 你大爷的。。
<iMadper> huntxu: 糊涂许叔
<imtxc> iMadper: NND， 那个单杠果然不能在瓷砖上玩
<iMadper> imtxc: 啊? 这么快就到了?
<iMadper> imt
<iMadper> imtxc: 太滑了嘛
<iMadper> imtxc: 安全第一
<huntxu> iMadper: 乃用过友商的juju没
<iMadper> huntxu: juju是啥? canonical他们的那个云?
<huntxu> iMadper: 蛙蛙不来没人问
<huntxu> iMadper: .
<iMadper> huntxu: 没用过...
<huntxu> freeflying: 这玩意怎么玩的，对着demo半天没明白。。。
<iMadper> huntxu: 我是忠实的rh用户, 要用也用openshift呀
<huntxu> iMadper: 公开屎你也用
<iMadper> huntxu: 挺好用
<iMadper> qiao_wfh: http://www.douban.com/group/topic/54718041/
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ 我砸了室友一脸鸡蛋，现在怎么办？
<huntxu> iMadper: 口味真独特
<qiao_wfh> iMadper: 。。
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • 关于grep用法 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461607 如何用grep显示含有-a的行。 我试过了： grep "-a" a.txt grep '-a' a.txt 都不行。 统计信息: 发表于 由 iamcook84 — 2014-07-02 10:17
<imtxc> yunfan 呢
<imtxc> iMadper: 咋听着这话挺别扭呢
<iMadper> imtxc: ...
<imtxc> iMadper: 没到，我还没买呢，昨天回去量了下墙宽度
<yunfan> imtxc: ?
<imtxc> yunfan: 哪里有卖那种三合板的地方 cc iMadper
<iMadper> imtxc: 新小区附近, 遍地都是
<imtxc> 我垫地上放点东西，一直找不到买
<yunfan> imtxc: 建材市场 以前我住那地方 后面就有一个
<imtxc> …………
<iMadper> imtxc: 你, 百度地图搜索, 刨花板市场
<yunfan> imtxc: 八王坟那也有 我以前为了找蜂窝板去逛过一圈
<imtxc> yunfan: 貌似头挺远
 * zhan 把“八王坟”看成“王八坟”了。。。
<onlylove> zhan: 王八坟在哪？
<zhan> 不知道啊
<zhan> 我还想这地名真奇怪，难道是别称
<iMadper> onlylove: 国贸/四惠/大望路那边
<iMadper> 我也记不清了
<onlylove> iMadper: 看好了，王八坟，你说的那里是八王坟
<iMadper> 哦.
 * wzssyqa 觉得你们应该严肃一点
<wzssyqa> iMadper: 去八王坟在大望路地铁站下
<iMadper> wzssyqa: 哦. 我只知道一路, 是八王坟发车, 只去过一次.. 倒667到焦王庄南口
<wzssyqa> iMadper: 我只知道那有一个长途汽车站。去东北的车都在那
<imtxc> 好远
<iMadper> wzssyqa: 哦.
<cherrot> http://www.bilibili.com/video/av1092221/
<^k^> cherrot: ⇪ 猿泡沫 - 哔哩哔哩 - ( ゜- ゜)つロ 乾杯~ - bilibili
<onlylove> 现在的系统，没个512内存都不用想开机了
<onlylove> 真愁
<imtxc> iMadper: 你买的是 1.2-2m 的那货？
<iMadper> imtxc: .
<imtxc> 我看那个要 158 来着
<iMadper> imtxc: 没那么贵
<imtxc> iMadper: 不是加厚的？
<iMadper> imtxc: 等我给你link
<iMadper> imtxc: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z09.2.9.23.GUfrMk&id=26593124368&_u=2um7j6me2ba
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ 1.2-2米加粗厚 门上单杠引体向上家用健身器材多功能室内单双杠-淘宝网 价格:204.75
<imtxc> iMadper: 哦，这个是有瑕疵的对吧
<iMadper> imtxc: 啊? 我不知道呀
<iMadper> imtxc: 我买的就是这个
<iMadper> imtxc: 至今没死
<imtxc> iMadper: 不包邮的东西你都买
<iMadper> imtxc: 23运费, 这东西5.4kg...
<iMadper> imtxc: 你自己加运费算价钱嘛
<imtxc> iMadper: NND，1.1m 的墙间距好坑
<iMadper> imtxc: http://gd4.alicdn.com/imgextra/i4/508109622/T24Iz_XkFXXXXXXXXX_!!508109622.jpg
<imtxc> iMadper: 没有 3mm厚度的买
<iMadper> imtxc: 你买1 - 1.5的呀
<imtxc> 1-1.5 的薄
<iMadper> imtxc: 哦.
<iMadper> imtxc: 短距离的, 薄没事吧? 越长越需要厚
<imtxc> iMadper: 恩，那到是
<iMadper> imtxc: 你1.1, 贴近最小距离了都, 应该安全.
 * jerry__ 
<imtxc> iMadper: 其实也没什么不安全
<imtxc> iMadper: 引体向上而已，大不了滑下来
 * jerry__ 
<iMadper> imtxc: 不不不, 买回来你一做就知道了, 砸死你
<iMadper> imtxc: 5.4kg
<imtxc> iMadper: 1-1.5 的不是这个重量。。。
<iMadper> imtxc: 乱棍打死
<imtxc> ………………………………
<iMadper> imtxc: 哦, 也对
<iMadper> imtxc: 1-1.5的, 才59
 * jiong 
<iMadper> imtxc: http://gd3.alicdn.com/imgextra/i3/508109622/T2J4r_XcFXXXXXXXXX_!!508109622.jpg
<IsoaSFlus> yo
<IsoaSFlus> 大家好啊
<^k^> IsoaSFlus:点点点.  11:19
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 高考完了?
<yunfan> imtxc: 地图上找下附近的建材市场
<happyaron> ...
<happyaron> iMadper imtxc 两位妹子壕怎么都开始自己买单双杠了
<imtxc> happyaron: 啥。。。
<happyaron> 没事～
<happyaron> qiao_wfh: 首席也wfh了啊
<happyaron> qiao_wfh: 赞一个
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 我刚拿到签注，人家今天已经游玩结束了nnd
<onlylove> happyaron: 买单杠锻炼咯
<onlylove> happyaron: 人又不能和你似的，扎泳池里面锻炼
<happyaron> onlylove: ...
<IsoaSFlus> ....
<ofan> debian 最新什么版本？
<happyaron> 7.5
<happyaron> 饭
<IsoaSFlus> ubuntu 14.04的ibus是怎么了？
<IsoaSFlus> 谁能告诉我如何关闭这语言栏？
<IsoaSFlus> 有人嘛
<^k^> 新 其它类软件 • 求各位懂matlab 或者gpu运算的大牛解答我小小的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461608 最近我用matlab测试gpu运算能力的时候发现一个问题。 那就是kenel timeout问题。 CUDADevice with properties: Name: 'GeForce GTX 760' Index: 1 ComputeCapability: '3.0' SupportsDouble: 1 DriverVersion: 6 ToolkitVersion
<^k^>  ─> : 5.5000 MaxThreadsPerBlock: 1024 MaxShmemPerBlock: 49152 MaxThreadBlockSize: [1024 1024 64] MaxGridSize: [2.1475e+09 65535 65535] SIMDWidth: 32 TotalMemory: 2.1472e+09 Fr …
<imtxc> happyaron: 没有私人游泳池就这样
<imtxc> adam8157: 早
<imtxc> yunfan: 还真没有
<IsoaSFlus> 有人在吗
<^k^> IsoaSFlus:点点点.  12:40
<IsoaSFlus> kk酱好久不见
<IsoaSFlus> 我想问下，为什么我的ubuntu14.04更新过后网页中的粗体字就难看得要死了。。。
<IsoaSFlus> http://imagebin.org/314799
<adam8157> imtxc: 早
<adam8157> iMadper: 新办公室的厕所体验如何?
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper: 前辈好久不见
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 考完了? 恭喜
<iMadper> adam8157: 半斤八两
<adam8157> iMadper: sigh
<IsoaSFlus> 考完了
<iMadper|siesta> IsoaSFlus: 去哪儿了?
<IsoaSFlus> 不清楚。。。
<iMadper|siesta> IsoaSFlus: 午睡之前关心你一下
<IsoaSFlus> 想去成都
<iMadper|siesta> IsoaSFlus: 我都想去成都呀! 赞~
<imtxc> 罗杰呢
 * iMadper|siesta 不行了, 困死, 去睡了
<IsoaSFlus> 话说各位，ubuntu下chrome字体蛋疼怎么解决？
<nyfair> IsoaSFlus: 有个小日本写得插件，你要么
<IsoaSFlus> 嗯
<nyfair> https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/advanced-font-settings/caclkomlalccbpcdllchkeecicepbmbm
<^k^> ⇪ t: Chrome Web Store - Advanced Font Settings
<IsoaSFlus> 墙外....
<onlylove> imtxc: 罗杰说要消失一阵子
<onlylove> 人傻鬼见愁，喵的，算是见识IT的水平了！
<nyfair> onlylove: +1
<onlylove> 我觉得我需要换地方继续干IT去，免得自己难受
<onlylove> 或者干脆跳出IT圈，做别的去
<adam8157> onlylove: +1
 * iLucky 如何让我的irc client（chatzilla）时自动认证我的nick？
 * adam8157 afk
<onlylove> iLucky: 有个地方可以设置，忘了哪里了，反正断线以后如果加尾巴了还是会自己identify，不是很智能
<iLucky> onlylove: 加尾巴是什么意思？
<onlylove> nick onlylove_
<onlylove_> iLucky: 像这样
<onlylove> iLucky_: 你因为网络断了，然后服务器认为你没断，就会冲突，然后chatzilla会给你自动加个小尾巴
<onlylove> iLucky_: 这种人工加的没意思
<nyfair> 贴吧狗滚粗
<iLucky_> onlylove: gotcha
<nyfair> B事sage
<onlylove> nyfair: 又谁踩您猫尾巴了？
<roylez> nyfair: 腐女早啊
<nyfair> onlylove: 跟你说件好玩的事
<onlylove> nyfair: 啥好玩的？
<nyfair> 有个旅人，怀孕了不生，非要去粑粑国生。现在一尸两命了找我去追悼会致辞...
<onlylove> ……
<roylez> nyfair: 神马是粑粑国？....
<zhan> 。。。
<iLucky> roylez: 同问
<onlylove> roylez: 竹席早
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 安装了14.04，菜单栏的图标不见了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461612 今天安装了ubuntu14.04，但是发现菜单栏上的一些图标不见了，使用tweak也调不出来， 来这里向大家请教办法～～～～ 统计信息: 发表于 由 农大宽宽 — 2014-07-02 13:35
<nyfair> roylez: 以色列->爷爷国
<roylez> onlylove: 滚粗
<roylez> 腐女的语言我不能懂 orz
<nyfair> 粑粑国->人类希望美利坚
 * iLucky windows下有没有可以让窗口平铺的软件？
<roylez> iLucky: 有，不好使
<roylez> iLucky: 用过windows下的blackbox变种，名字忘了
<roylez> iLucky: 现在就懒得弄了，就装个launchy
<nyfair> 我现在忽然开始同情民逗了
<nyfair> 民逗最可悲的就是，不知道这个世界上绝大多数人就是没有独立思考能力的
<nyfair> 而轮子们早就知道了
<roylez> nyfair: 民逗又是啥？逗比的大多数么？
<nyfair> roylez: 民主逗士
<roylez> nyfair: 有些是拿工资的好吧
<roylez> nyfair: brainwash 60载不是白干的
<nyfair> roylez: 拿呗，虽然我总是骂民逗愚蠢，但不得不承认民逗总体智商还是高于普通人
<roylez> nyfair: 要智商有何用
<roylez> nyfair: 很多最不开化的普通人，神马也不想，炒房的炒房，出国的出国，一辈子不费心也就舒服过了
<roylez> nyfair: 天天想这想那，没前途
<iLucky> roylez: launchy还要付费.你要是能记得那个平铺窗口软件的名字就好了
<nyfair> 天天想这想那的键盘政治家，不就是民逗？
<roylez> nyfair: 要么就做最聪明的人，要么就做蠢人。普通人最难做
<roylez> iLucky: lunchy不用付费啊，有不要钱的链接
<nyfair> roylez: 另外你说的对于大多数人没用，首先你要有本金
<roylez> iLucky: bblean
<roylez> nyfair: 本金不是问题
<roylez> nyfair: 你不去琢磨国家民族大事，心思放在烧饼小事上，自然会找到钱
<nyfair> roylez: 你知道安利吗
<roylez> nyfair: 知道
 * roylez 重启电脑进windows，上班
<huntxu> nyfair: 民逗的水平现在明显越来越低
<nyfair> 脱碳甲醛 苛性氢？
<nyfair> 我跟你们说，中国的环境问题，已经到了最危险的地步!你们知道吗？在美国皇家科学研究院于2013年4月1日进行的一次动物实验中，研究员 汤姆·菲克 和 约翰·劳特 触将在中国取样的空气，注射到小白鼠的动脉中去，片刻之后小白鼠就死亡了！呼吸这样的空气，我们的健康完全没有保证！
<happyaron> nyfair: 太有才了
<lainme> 动脉注射
<lainme> 动脉空气针
<palomino|working> 4月1日 :D
<evollost> ubuntu14默认有ureadahead,再装preload会冲突或者有必要么(机子略老)
<nyfair> 老机器就别玩ubuntu了啊，上win8
<happyaron> preload啥机器上都不咋必要
<evollost> 我只是想ubuntu尽可能流畅些
<huntxu> happyaron: 了解juju不
<onlylove> 苛性氢是啥，苛性钠是NaOH,苛性氢难道是H2O？
<nyfair> 都是h2o
<onlylove> 我记得还有一氧化二氢
<huntxu> 脱碳甲醛。。。
<onlylove> 甲醛没了C，不就剩下H和O了！
<onlylove> 咋不说脱碳乙醇……
<huntxu> CH2O
<huntxu> onlylove: 脱碳乙醇还剩一堆h和o
<onlylove> 不对，乙醇是C2H5OH
<nyfair> onlylove: 零醇？
<onlylove> nyfair: 丙三醇
<onlylove> 说起来丙三醇是甘油……
<onlylove> 醛基啥样子来着……
<onlylove> 哦-CHO
<adam8157> bcao: 好像今天又没人陪我打羽毛球 iMadper|siesta
<iMadper|siesta> adam8157: 不去
<huntxu> adam8157: 如果你有贝尔的速度
<huntxu> adam8157: 就可以一个人打羽毛球了
<iMadper> adam8157: 太远了.
<iMadper> adam8157: bcao 可以去呀.
<nyfair> huntxu: 渣渣，淡淡可是光速绕树的大能
<huntxu> nyfair: 绕树可否自爆菊花
<huntxu> adam8157: 我就说球王渣渣吧，都不知道四场最佳怎么来的
<huntxu> 干爹不拉特
<adam8157> huntxu: 昨晚可以啊
<huntxu> adam8157: 毛线，还平局就已经急到推人
<huntxu> adam8157: 按马尔基西奥那张红牌这就得下去了
<adam8157> huntxu: =,=
<huntxu> 附加动作太多可以造成粉转路人，路人转黑
<huntxu> 反正就是不够大气
<nyfair> adam8157: 煤球昨天绝逼该红牌
<adam8157> nyfair: 啥? 就推那么一小下?
<huntxu> 有本事和坎通纳那样直接飞踹
<huntxu> 估计打不过
<adam8157> http://p.you.video.sina.com.cn/swf/quotePlayer20130723_V4_4_42_4.swf?vid=134872855&as=0
<^k^> ⇪ ti: type=application/x-shockwave-flash ; 长度=141.71 kiB
<happyaron> huntxu: 完全不了解
<huntxu> 你都球王了别人防守压力自然就大了
<huntxu> 而且没亮鞋底没朝废了你的方向努力
<huntxu> 还急眼，这不是不够大气么
<huntxu> adam8157: 这就好像基耶里尼再能保球队不丢球也追不上内斯塔一样
<huntxu> 今晚终于可以睡个好觉了。。。
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=40168
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | Outlook和OneDrive启用完全正向加密和2048位密钥
<onlylove> 都2048了……
<yunfan> X到底慢在何处 尤其是 X over internet
<onlylove> adam8157: 那个IC卡是多少位的密钥来着
<imtxc> 啥啥啥
<imtxc> 啥的哦看不懂呢
<onlylove> yunfan: 不清楚啊，在vmware的时候，ssh -X 坡国的机器，慢的想挠墙
<huntxu> onlylove: 好有勇气，居然X出国。。。
<onlylove> huntxu: 机房在坡国，我说了不算……
<onlylove> huntxu: 但是windows的远程桌面正常啊
<huntxu> onlylove: rdp协议是很优秀的
<onlylove> huntxu: 乃意思是X很渣咯
<huntxu> onlylove: 那倒不一定，但是比rdp差是真的
<onlylove> huntxu: 这种事，unix没X一样干活，windows没GUI……能干啥？当然新版的另说
<onlylove> huntxu: 换句话说，rdp如果渣的话，你玩windows server只能在机房守着server
<huntxu> onlylove: 你可以说为了能用windows gui所以rdp努力一点工作
<huntxu> onlylove: 但是这不是我的point啊，我的point是X比rdp远程显示要渣啊
<bcao> iMadper, 今天得去买雨伞
<bcao> 要不爱琳了该
<yunfan> huntxu: 所以我怀疑是X的机制有问题
<huntxu> bcao: 爱琳是谁
<iMadper> bcao: 前台接一个, 明天还了就是了
<adam8157> onlylove: 不确定, 应该是1408
<onlylove> huntxu: 这是我理解不了的啊，X是分client的啊，server把需要显示的告诉client就好了啊
<huntxu> yunfan: 不一定，也有可能好架构遇到烂实现啊
<iMadper> huntxu: 他那个是错别字, 是淋, 一边表示疾病
<adam8157> bcao: 淋病了?
<onlylove> huntxu: 论传输指令，应该比rdp少啊
<roylez> huntxu: 渣渣
<iMadper> adam8157: 你, 太邪恶了
<bcao> adam8157, 湿身了
<yunfan> onlylove: 可能是因为等
<roylez> adam8157: 你病了？
<huntxu> onlylove: 不知道，这就没研究了
<adam8157> roylez: 不是我啊
<yunfan> 就像同样的任务处理 你老等 不搞异步就觉得卡
<huntxu> roylez: 居然不用windows？
<roylez> huntxu: 木有办法，上班时间
<huntxu> roylez: 你把电脑往老板脑袋上一拍
<huntxu> roylez: 就可以了
<roylez> huntxu: 我在武汉，老板在上海
<huntxu> roylez: 飞过去拍他
<huntxu> roylez: 澳洲工作考虑么
<onlylove> roylez: 让在上海的同事代劳，说是你要拍的
<roylez> huntxu: 你有？
<huntxu> roylez: 我没有，我只是想起来好象看到推。。。
<roylez> adam8157: 妈蛋我的签证还没下
<adam8157> roylez: 渡我
<bcao> roylez, 壕要去哪里
<roylez> adam8157: 7月了，所有190的都在等
<roylez> adam8157: expatforum上的阿三已经有人拿到了
<roylez> bcao: 等袋鼠国渡我呢
<gebjgd> roylez: 又搞定一个无知的花季少女了？
<roylez> gebjgd: 搞你妹
<gebjgd> roylez: 欢迎来搞
<roylez> gebjgd: 估计你妹太丑...
<gebjgd> roylez: 我没有妹
<roylez> gebjgd: 去乌克兰找妹子，这主意靠谱不？
<gebjgd> roylez: 很靠谱
<roylez> gebjgd: 滚
<weizhao> ubuntu14.04， 请问工作区间怎么编程左右移动的？  默认是上下切换， 好难受
<gebjgd> weizhao: 怎么可能  向来是左右的
<gebjgd> weizhao: 没用过unity 不知道
<weizhao> 我是用gnome
<weizhao> 我这是上下的
<gebjgd> weizhao: 不用g3  不习惯
<onlylove> 哎？不是滚轮移动或者左右的么？
<onlylove> 又OUT了
<imtxc> 有啥好事不 onlylove
<onlylove> imtxc: 没，妹子壕求匀个妹子给我
<onlylove> imtxc: 那样我就有好事了
<imtxc> onlylove: ...
<weizhao> d
<weizhao> 快捷键ctrl+alt+方向键
<weizhao> 有人有什么思路？
<onlylove> weizhao: 这不是默认的么
<weizhao> 现在是上下键，我想该成左右键，工作区是竖的
<onlylove> weizhao: 而且这是wm的事情，应该有设置的地方
<weizhao> 想改成横的
<iMadper> 别强迫gnome-shell / unity做你想要的工作. 需求多, 自己上其他wm
<huntxu> 简单总结就是“别用unity”
<gebjgd> huntxu: 他用的是gnome3
<huntxu> 那就别用gnome3
<huntxu> lol
<imtxc> 简单的总结不是 “上其他的 'wm' 么”？
<iMadper> gnome3是de, unity是wm, 不冲突.
<adam8157> weizhao: 应该有地方设置, 不过我们确实不知道 =,=
<iMadper> adam8157: 恩, 而且这个问题太难了, 我试了半天也没成功... ToT
<iMadper|siesta|2> Madper|siesta2nd
<weizhao> 在13.10的时候有一个扩展windownavigator做到了， 升级后扩展不兼容了。 晕死
<gebjgd> weizhao: kde才是你真正的选择
<untitled> 为什么gnome版的fedora感觉很奇怪
<weizhao> 不习惯kde， 我用过
<untitled> weizhao: kde太炫了，感觉很慢
<weizhao> 我不爱太多特效， 疲劳
<imtxc> .
<imtxc> 罗杰最近是不是知道我要找他
<imtxc> 不敢来了
<untitled> 我把系统语言换成英语了
<gebjgd> untitled: 关特效就是了
<gebjgd> weizhao: 用多了就习惯了
<untitled> gebjgd: 在哪儿关特效
<gebjgd> untitled: 设置里面找
<untitled> gebjgd: 哦，好的
<untitled> 感觉中文化的系统用久了也不好
<vincent0116> vincent
<vincent0116> hi大家好～
<weizhao> ....  所以我习惯g3
<vincent0116> 最近刚刚开始玩ubuntu～
<if_e1se> 各位兄台。deb 包打包的 rules 文件，从哪里可以获取到？
<if_e1se> 有打在包里面么？
<[vvv]> i don't know..
 * [vvv] 
<untitled> 打算玩玩kali
<onlylove> imtxc: 你找他作甚
<adam8157> if_e1se: 自己写
<happyaron> http://pinyin.sogou.com/bbs/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=2584409&extra=page%3D1
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 【郑重声明】关于搜狗公司未赞助“第四届深度操作系统用户与开发者大会”的声明 - Linux版综合讨论区 - 搜狗桌面论坛 - 搜狗桌面论坛【郑重声明】关于搜狗公司未赞助“第四届深度操作系统用户与开发者大会”的声明 - Linux版综合讨论区 - 搜狗桌面论坛 - 搜狗桌面论坛
<happyaron> 额搜狗囧了。
<happyaron> deepin也囧了
<yil> ....
<huntxu> 搜狗这是找骂？
<huntxu> 还是deepin找骂
<untitled> 彼此彼此
<happyaron> deepin找骂了
<happyaron> 搜狗没赞助，宣传的时候挂人家logo说赞助了。
<yil> 发点私密邮件撤销就好了。至于拿出来说么。
<TreeTop> 这俩企业怎么还杠上了
<nyfair> deepin的水军也是酷炫
<nyfair> 一堆ip党刷人家那是瞧得起你！
<nyfair> 麻蛋，我要度娘linux输入法和度娘linux日文输入法
<nyfair> 尤其是日文
<if_e1se> adam8157: 就是已有的 deb 包，没有参考么？
<nyfair> 拼音什么的换个啥都差不多，能用的日文输入法真的一个都没有
<palomino|working> 我以前是凑合用ibus-anthy
<if_e1se> adam8157: 已经打包的 二进制 deb 包，的打包 rules 文件能获取到么？
<adam8157> palomino|working: 原来你也和腐女一样
<onlylove> palomino|working: 土豪马会日文！
<nyfair> anthy太弱了，连字词转换都麻烦
<adam8157> if_e1se: 去找源码树
<onlylove> nyfair: 你来移植度娘如何
<adam8157> if_e1se: tar包里也有吧
<huntxu> happyaron: 那是逼着人家出钱的节奏啊
<nyfair> g婊日文输入法，词库够大，但是输入长句全是错的，一个词组一个词组打，作死啊
<nyfair> g婊日文linux输入法那个mozc就更不提了，还是个阉割的
 * adam8157 busy
<TreeTop> 日文输入法是不是跟西欧文字差不多， 字母键加alt gr?
<nyfair> atok词库也够大，输入长句也ok，但是速度慢，要卖钱，然后没有云词库
<TreeTop> 50多个字母就有了
<palomino|working> .... adam8157
<palomino|working> 我只是偶尔搜点日文漫画用罢了 adam8157
<nyfair> 输入法这东西就该中国人来做
<adam8157> palomino|working: 搜日本漫画"用"
<onlylove> nyfair: 度娘不做linux
<palomino|working> 正解! adam8157
<untitled> fcitx本来挺好的
<adam8157> palomino|working: 怎么用日本漫画我不懂啊
<onlylove> palomino|working: 土豪马，搜H漫？
<palomino|working> 把漫画显示在我竖起来的27寸显示器 adam8157
<nyfair> 冲绳奴隶岛
<palomino|working> 可爽了 adam8157
<palomino|working> 27寸大漫画书
<palomino|working> 没错! onlylove
<onlylove> 不幸猜对了……
<palomino|working> ...
<palomino|working> 哪里不幸了
<palomino|working> 可惜现在用的32寸的显示器竖起来不方便 adam8157
<if_e1se> adam8157: debian/rules 打完包后，不会打入包中？
<adam8157> if_e1se: 你解开看看不就知道了
<adam8157> palomino|working: piapiapia
<palomino|working> .... adam8157
 * adam8157 busy
<if_e1se> adam8157: 手头木有 debian 系环境。。。
<onlylove> if_e1se: 7z可以解压deb包，你拆开看就是
<if_e1se> onlylove: soga。。。涨姿势了。
<palomino|working> O_O
 * palomino|working 同涨...
<onlylove> palomino|working: 乃不用windows,不知道7-zip有如此神奇的功能是吧，不光deb，rpm也可以
<lainme> if_e1se: 不会。rules是编译时才需要的，makefile文件
<onlylove> arj bz2 cab cpio deb dmg gz hfs iso(这个不知道是不是有BUG) lha lzh rar rpm split swm tar tgz wim xar z
<onlylove> iso那个，我解压win7的映像的时候有问题
<onlylove> 不知道是不是因为win7用了UDF映像的原因
<onlylove> 为啥还是习惯叫镜像……
<onlylove> 算了，以后就这样吧
<lainme> if_e1se: 可以在packages.ubuntu.com或者packages.debian.org下载xxx.debian.tar.gz
<alvin_rxg> Title: Ubuntu – Ubuntu Packages Search (@ ubuntu.com)
<happyaron> huntxu: 我觉得不是逼着出钱，为了赚名声吧
<happyaron> huntxu: wps也没赞助
<onlylove> happyaron: wps……他们不拉赞助就挺好的，还赞助……
<TreeTop> wps不是政府采购么
<happyaron> lol
 * nyfair 从没在央企里面见过wps
<onlylove> 只能说，wps能坚持已经很不错了
<onlylove> 金山怎么看都不像能留住人的地方
<TreeTop> 金山现在好像主营PC游戏
<nyfair> 西山居待遇何如？
<TreeTop> 其他产品都不怎么搞，真是可惜
<onlylove> 没那么多精力搞
<onlylove> 金山当年可真是全能王
<TreeTop> 求伯君曾经是俺小学时候的偶像 :D
<onlylove> 金山当年和微软比，就差操作系统了
<onlylove> 还比微软多个游侠
<nyfair> TreeTop: 现在你偶像成了比利海灵顿？
<nyfair> onlylove: 金山游侠好棒好棒的
<nyfair> 变速齿轮
<onlylove> nyfair: 西山居待遇咋样不知道，如果你能去，给瞅一眼JX3的server端，到底代码多烂
<onlylove> nyfair: 如果代码没问题，看看是不是一个server上跑了十几二十个vm做服务器
<palomino|working> ....
<nyfair> onlylove: 那倒不会，我写得代码估计你更看不下去
<onlylove> nyfair: 我不懂代码，但是那个server真的……唉……
<TreeTop> nyfair: 那是谁？ 现在米有偶像了 :P
<onlylove> TreeTop: 自己百度下咯
<onlylove> TreeTop: 求伯君当年是带着硬盘走的主
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 帮我看一下我的系统图标怎么回事 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461613 不知到装了什么软件我的图标都变成灰色，文件都成白色，而且有很多系统软件都打不开了。。。求救～～～！！！！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 why19901221 — 2014-07-02 15:37
<TreeTop> onlylove: 原来是色情片明星哦， 听说Game of throne里面的Shae曾经也是德国色情片的女主角
<TreeTop> onlylove: 他带着硬盘去做啥，硬盘里装的啥？
<onlylove> TreeTop: 那个年代的程序员，代码就是命，关机以后就把硬盘拔下来带走
<nyfair> TreeTop: 你太天然了，那点皮毛只是想跟onlylove大牛比？
<nyfair> s/只是/知识
<nyfair> 杀与操之歌超级烂，谁不服谁就是不客观
<onlylove> nyfair: 牛牛你黑我
<imtxc> 。
<imtxc> 啥
<palomino|working> <TreeTop> onlylove: 原来是色情片明星哦， 听说Game of throne里面的Shae曾经也是德国色情片的女主角 <-- 没错..我还特意搜了一下她的片...
<nyfair> elle alexander
<TreeTop> onlylove: 感觉那个时候跟历史上的传说年代一样，各种传奇故事
<onlylove> TreeTop: 中关村发家录呗
<TreeTop> palomino|working:  那女人很好看啊 ^_^, 就是跟那个小矮子对戏的时候演技好像略逊一筹
<TreeTop> onlylove: 中关村武侠小说让我从小学开始就想搞IT, 现在发现江湖一点都不浪漫，哈哈
<palomino|working> .....
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=40171
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 中国封杀Line
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • ubuntu12.04.4 用remastersys制作ISO后安装提示bootloader install faile http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461615 我用ubuntu12.04.4桌面版在机器上安装成功，然后安装了些软件，然后用remastersys使用 remastersys dist cdfs remastersys dist iso filename.iso 制作完成后在另外一个机器上安装，在分区完成
<^k^>  ─> ，账号设置也完成，开始安装的时候报了一个这样的错误：bootloader install failed 统计信息: 发表于 由 tdxmgy — 2014-07-02 16:35
<jiero> adam8157:  我完全不喜欢承诺啊。
<onlylove> imtxc: 你要找的人来了
<jiero> adam8157:  前天父母叫我瑞士银行，说都放心交给我管理。我才不想当。。。
<lainme> jiero: 下午好
 * jiero 拜拜 lainme
<jiero> lainme: 下午好
<jiero> 我现在学习 meaculpa 大叔，左手使用鼠标
<nyfair> onlylove: 日文官方都没这么说，那个英文报道的出处是民逗网站greatfire
<nyfair> onlylove: solidot发布这种来历的新闻好么
<jiero> imtxc onlylove 还好吧。我丝毫感觉不到自己能变成熟呢。
<onlylove> nyfair: 本来就是美分
<lainme> nyfair: solidot不是一向如此么
<onlylove> nyfair: 经常有人还拿着洋葱的新闻当真事不是
<onlylove> nyfair: 比方官方小报那啥……
<TreeTop> onlylove: 金正恩是全球最性感的男人的那个网站？
 * nyfair 专业打脸
<nyfair> https://linecorp.com/career
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ LINE株式会社 | 採用情報
<nyfair> line自己都说了是自己的问题，自家工程师去解决
 * jiero 拜拜 nyfair
<onlylove> jiero: imtxc说有事找你
<onlylove> 整天transfer这有完没！
<nyfair> 那民逗上回被我在github上好好笑话了番，原来势力这么庞大
<huntxu> jiero: 嘟嘟你又调皮了
<jiero> huntxu:  我了解的事还是有些，但是现在越看自己越是弱了哈。
<imtxc> jiero: 来来来
<jiero> imtxc: 什么事情？
<imtxc> jiero: 你是不是泄漏了什么秘密
<huntxu> jiero: 你的对话风格和 ^k^ 很接近啊。。。
<imtxc> jiero: 还有啊，谁说的充气沙发靠谱的，我保证不打死他
<huntxu> imtxc: 我说了，真的不是 jiero 说的！
<huntxu> imtxc: 你为什么就是不信
<nyfair> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=40164
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 乌克兰人众筹无人机对抗俄罗斯军队
<nyfair> 这网站是来搞笑的？
<imtxc> huntxu: 因为有些秘密就 jiero 一个人知道啊
<huntxu> imtxc: 可是真的不是啊，我根据上下文猜出来的啊
<imtxc> huntxu: 之前有段时间 jiero 寻死觅活的，我就说了点儿黑历史给他听
<happyaron> jiero: 某人说让你速度给寄东西
<onlylove> 度娘贴吧抽了 ……
<huntxu> imtxc: 我寻死觅活你讲点给我听吧
<jiero> imtxc:  。
<jiero> happyaron:   leeeee 么？
<jiero> happyaron: 她地址已经换了吧。
<huntxu> yunfan: django入门教程推荐哪个？
<happyaron> jiero: 应该吧
<nyfair> http://www.solidot.org/story?threshold=0&mode=nested&sid=40097
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 门萨和Match.com合作建立天才约会网站
<jiero> imtxc:  我不喜欢秘密，我自己倾向于把所有秘密都说出来。
<nyfair> 一群没见过门萨的傻叉评论门萨，呵呵
<nyfair> 门萨就是个大龄青年约炮协会，什么智商都是吹牛逼
 * huntxu 表示门萨题目简单，是个人就能过
<jiero> 门萨是什么？
<TreeTop> jiero: 某小众社区
<jiero> TreeTop:  哦。查到了。
<nyfair> 某个标榜成员都是高智商的小众装逼社区
<TreeTop> 还是322来的实惠，起码都是政商精英
<huntxu> nyfair: 其实按它那个标准 2%，把没受过教育什么的算上，不算什么
<nyfair> huntxu: 对啊
<nyfair> 所以只是噱头，不算吹牛逼也捅不破
<jiero> huntxu:  我做英文 iq 试卷比做中文iq试卷得分高。其实是因为英文的简单。
<huntxu> jiero: 门萨的题目没有字，全是图，自称排除语言影响
<nyfair> 相比之下，某个在东半球屏蔽同性爱的网站却在西半球举行游行示威支持搞基，还真是酷炫
<jiero> huntxu: 哦。
<jiero> huntxu: 那我完蛋了。我对图完全想象过分。而且缺乏3d想象能力。
<huntxu> jiero: 那不至于，只是规律查找而已
<nyfair> jiero: 不是单纯考几何
<nyfair> 对，规律查找
<nyfair> 小学奥数比那个难得多
<jiero> huntxu nyfair 感觉我比较讨厌规律。。。
<^k^> jiero: define:门萨 not defined.
<jiero> 先不管了。
 * nyfair 又发现一个黑点
<jiero> nyfair:  黑色的支点？
<nyfair> g婊不能搜索ロリ，却可以搜索幼女
<nyfair> 丧尸
<huntxu> ロリ 是什么
<nyfair> huntxu: loli
<palomino|working> 找到约 20,500,000 条结果 （用时 0.22 秒）
<palomino|working> 能搜啊
<nyfair> palomino|working: 你用日文google搜
<palomino|working> 找到约 20,500,000 条结果
<palomino|working> 还是一样啊
<nyfair> 你找到的是什么内容？
<palomino|working> wait...
<palomino|working> (ロリ動画) 力武ビデオ西村理香非賣品—在线播放—优酷网
<palomino|working> なぜGoogleで「ロリ」が検索できなくなったのか SEO専門家の ..
<palomino|working> ロリとは (ロリとは) [単語記事] - ニコニコ大百科
<palomino|working> ロリとは (ロリとは) - ニコニコ大百科
<palomino|working> ロリ - Wikipedia
<palomino|working> 类似这样
<huntxu> 我表示也可以
<nyfair> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=101&t=461113
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 诸君，网络自由何在？ - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛 zz: nyfair
<palomino|working> 擦..怎么改回中文...
<nyfair> 用这个关键词组合
<palomino|working> 设置里全是日文了- -
<nyfair> www.google.com/ncr?
<alvin_rxg> Title: *HTTPS* Google (@ google.co.id *FROM* google.com)
<palomino|working> 好主意
<onlylove> ……
<palomino|working> ロリ 2ch 約 16,600,000 件 （0.19 秒）
<nyfair> 解禁了？
<palomino|working> 【悲報】Google検索で 二次ロリ 規制はじまる 【2chまとめ ...
<nyfair> 对啊，就是这个
<palomino|working> 这是第一个结果
<palomino|working> 后面还好多呢
<palomino|working> 裏2chにあうロリZIP大量うpしてきたwwwwwwwwwwwwww ..
<palomino|working> 【ロリ死亡】児ポ改正法可決！！！単純所持で逮捕 ...
<palomino|working> ロリ : オレ的VIPPRE速報＠2ch
<palomino|working> 这样
<nyfair> 这个应该是正常的
<huntxu> 你难道真开了safe search？
<nyfair> 半个月前你只能搜到个位数
<nyfair> 没，那个开不开safe search都一样
<palomino|working> 肯定是google的临时工干的
<huntxu> nyfair: 快快快换个关键字得到新数据
<imtxc> ...
<nyfair> huntxu: 有必要么，日本友人替我留着google的案底呢
<nyfair> 【悲報】Google検索で 二次ロリ 規制はじまる
<imtxc> palomino|working: 你还有这外语水平啊
<palomino|working> 我二外学的是日语 imtxc
<huntxu> 破马叔才华横溢
<imtxc> palomino|working: 大多数大学生的二外学的这个吧
<huntxu> imtxc: 大多数大学生没有二外这一科目
<palomino|working> 其实我想报德语来着 imtxc
<imtxc> huntxu: 自学总比必修课来的认真
<palomino|working> 分不够高,给我划拉到日语了
<huntxu> imtxc: 那倒不一定，看老师漂不漂亮
 * huntxu 至今没忘国际金融课的熟女老师
<happyaron> huntxu: 漂亮不票了和认真没关系吧，有关系的只是出席率啊
<palomino|working> 正解 happyaron
<nyfair> 囧，真的解禁了
<huntxu> happyaron: 漂亮的讲的比较容易听得进去
<happyaron> 好吧
<onlylove> happyaron: 别扯，容易走神，我数电差点挂掉
<palomino|working> 光盯着人看了还能听见说的啥么
<happyaron> lol
<happyaron> 偏文科向的课程美女老师还好
<happyaron> 工科理科一般也没几个美女老师。lol
<Madper|siesta2nd> imtxc: ??
<imtxc> 啥
<imtxc> iMadper: 啥
<iMadper> imtxc: 不是你?
<imtxc> iMadper: 谁
<happyaron> imtxc iMadper 拜见两位妹子壕
<imtxc> ||||
<iMadper> happyaron: .. 别闹
<imtxc> 别闹
<onlylove> 喵的，信用卡的垃圾短信发到我手机上了，还有错别字！
<nyfair> http://fox.2ch.net/test/read.cgi/poverty/1402279701/
<iMadper> onlylove: 我的信用卡, 6/09申请的, 到现在都一个月了快, 还没通过呢
 * imtxc 等信用卡通过审批
<imtxc> i
<onlylove> iMadper: 中信效率低
<imtxc> iMadper: 一个月了，那就是没戏了
<happyaron> jiero: 等她找你吧。
<happyaron> imtxc 信用卡壕
 * imtxc 不豪了，销了好几张
<iMadper> imtxc: 是呀.
<nyfair> Googleは検索ログをNSAに渡してテロリスト狩りに利用してたそうだから自民党も2chを使って同じ事しようとしていたんだろう
<nyfair> これ悪用すれば誰でも容疑をかけてしょっぴく事が出来るから
<iMadper> onlylove: 他们承诺的是7个工作日呀
<imtxc> ^k^: 翻译翻译
<imtxc> 牛牛在说啥
<iMadper> onlylove: 一个月了, 就是没戏了
<happyaron> iMadper: 只剩下高质量卡片了
<iMadper> happyaron: 你有什么卡?
<iMadper> happyaron: 你不就是招行金嘛?
<happyaron> iMadper: 我只有一张小招
<happyaron> iMadper: 不是金
<onlylove> iMadper: 打电话催
<iMadper> happyaron: 我也是呀
<nyfair> 　　　 _______　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　_＿
<nyfair> 　　　　／／￣~`i ゝ　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　 　 　 `l |
<nyfair> 　　　 / /　　　　　　　 ,______　　　,_____　　　　________　 | |　　____　TM
<nyfair> 　　　|　|　　 　 ＿__　//￣ヽヽ　//￣ヽヽ　（（￣）） 　 | |　//￣_>>
<iMadper> happyaron: 哦
<nyfair> 　　　＼ヽ、　　 ｜l　| |　 　 | |　| |　 　 | |　　``( (.　　.| |　| | ~~
<nyfair> 　　　 　 `､二===-'　 ` ===' '　　` ===' '　 //￣ヽヽ　|__ゝ ヽ二=''
<nyfair> 　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　　 　 ヽヽ___//　　　日本
<nyfair> 　　　　　　　　　＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿＿ 　＿＿
<nyfair> 　　　　　　　　　|ロリコン 　　　　　　　　　 　 　　 　|　|検索|←をｸﾘｯｸ！！
<nyfair> 　　　　　　　　　￣￣￣￣￣￣￣￣￣￣￣￣￣￣ 　￣￣
<nyfair> 　　　　　　　　　〇ウェブ全体　　◎日本語のページ
<^k^> nyfair:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<hamo> happyaron: 申i白金啊
<iMadper> onlylove: 催过两次了, 都说请您耐心等待. 然后我问她都需要这么久嘛? 然后她说, 不是的, 一般七个工作日都能完成的...
<iMadper> hamo: 乃来了
<imtxc> hamo: 没好玩的卡了
<imtxc> hamo: 申请张香白看看
<hamo> imtxc: 这个...却是没啥好玩的了
<hamo> imtxc: 香白啊..现在香白也不好玩了
<huntxu> hamo: 黑毛你来啦
<hamo> huntxu: 忽忽
<hamo> huntxu: 又CTCP我
<happyaron> hamo: 用仨月再说
<iMadper> 每次看到黑毛, 旧想到和牛肉
<huntxu> hamo: 每天一次，昨天是time，今天是version
<imtxc> hamo: 老工提额用啥方式
<onlylove> iMadper: 你说，如果招行过两天突然给打电话咋办……
<iMadper> hamo: nnnd, 你不返回version的?
<onlylove> iMadper: 我和他说，时间太久，记不得了？
<hamo> imtxc: 随机...老工审核的都是猴子
<iMadper> onlylove: 你不开卡就是了
<hamo> iMadper: 我网页客户端
<imtxc> hamo: …………
<iMadper> hamo: ....
<^k^> imtxc, 我一直在等着你。  17:19
<onlylove> iMadper: 没呢，还没找我要badge照片呢
<imtxc> hamo: 用多久就可以申请提额了
<iMadper> onlylove: 信用卡还要这个??
<onlylove> iMadper: 不是……adam推荐，说是过初审有人联系么
<hamo> imtxc: 我第一张老工，申了5次全据，然后第六次我说点着玩，就随便乱填了个资料，就过了...然后看到实际起作用的资料居然是我第二次填的
<iMadper> onlylove: 哦??? 不知道呀
<onlylove> iMadper: 这都半个月过去了
<iMadper> onlylove: 我的都一个月了...
<hamo> imtxc: 至少半年吧
<onlylove> iMadper: 我还没填表呢
<imtxc> hamo: ………………
<iMadper> hamo: ihg申请了都一个月了... 还在审核中
<onlylove> iMadper: 我说的半个月，是指15个工作日
<imtxc> hamo: 1k额度，没办法搞
<iMadper> hamo: 你去帮把他们都开除了吧
<hamo> iMadper: 白金还是金卡？
<iMadper> hamo: 金
<hamo> iMadper: 金是慢一点
<iMadper> hamo: 哦? . ?
<hamo> imtxc: 老工要养...
<iMadper> hamo: 你有老公要养?
<hamo> iMadper: 是啊，白金都是有专用通道的...
<hamo> iMadper: å·¥
<happyaron> 一堆金卡壕，唉，下班。
<hamo> iMadper: 工啊！
 * iMadper 笑疯了
<imtxc> hamo: 额度太少不会养啊
 * imtxc 的工行卡居然还是张普卡
<hamo> imtxc: 不用...老工的养卡很简单，每隔半年打个电话就行，涨不涨凭人品
 * imtxc 的工行卡额度才 1k RMB
<imtxc> ……………………
<imtxc> hamo: 我在他家有黑历史
<imtxc> hamo: 3年前逾期过一次
<iMadper> imtxc: 你调戏人家前台来的?
<iMadper> jiero: 早
<iMadper> jiero: 最近你来的少了?
<hamo> imtxc: 说起这个，我以前在天津申过，完全没有逾期过，居然上了他们的追讨名单
<iMadper> happyaron: 蓉蓉壕, 请吃饭呀
<onlylove> imtxc: 为啥我感觉招行的好难过
<hamo> imtxc: 不知道工行这什么牛逼系统
<happyaron> iMadper: 你才壕呢，请我吧
<iMadper> happyaron: 我穷呀...
<onlylove> hamo: 明明bug系统
<iMadper> happyaron: 最近手表还坏了...
<hamo> happyaron: 蓉蓉明天去新办公室不？
<happyaron> iMadper: 你们这些信用卡壕还跟我说穷？
<happyaron> hamo: 不去
<hamo> iMadper: 早说啊，早说给你带块江诗丹顿回来
<iMadper> happyaron: 我申请信用卡被拒绝了, 我是卡壕?
<happyaron> iMadper: 拒绝只是因为你不小心。
<happyaron> iMadper: 天空立马飞来五个字啊
<onlylove> happyaron: 需要注意啥……
<iMadper> hamo: ... ... ... 宝玑就够了
<happyaron> onlylove: 工资少填了几个零呗
<^k^> 新 手机和平板 • 手机浏览器暴力测速 “慢”者毁灭 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461618 昨晚，网上开始疯转一部据称是由“绝不等待实验室”出品的视频，大意是手机浏览器“核战”时代来临，标准只有一个：快者生存，慢者毁灭。内容是由几名欧美猛男用毁灭手机的疯狂方式对手
<onlylove> happyaron: 心中千万个神兽呼啸而过……
<happyaron> onlylove: 对吧，imadper悲剧都是这样悲剧的。
<iMadper> happyaron: 我只知道, 我工资比你低
<happyaron> iMadper: 但你双薪啊
<onlylove> happyaron: 我当时应该听那小哥的，工资随便填个十几万
<iMadper> happyaron: 谁工资高谁切小鸡鸡?!
<happyaron> iMadper: 一份比我低，架不住双薪啊。
<iMadper> happyaron: 我就一份
<happyaron> onlylove: 嗯
<iMadper> happyaron: 谁月收入高, 谁切小鸡鸡, 敢?
 * hamo ...
<happyaron> onlylove: 换个银行再申请
 * hamo ...
 * bcao 支持 iMadper 
<happyaron> iMadper: 你是没jj才要这么赌么
<onlylove> happyaron: 懒得折腾了
<happyaron> iMadper: 这个我可不敢啊～
<iMadper> happyaron: 你就说敢不敢
 * hamo 开盘了啊...
<onlylove> happyaron: 明显没有，有的话他不敢
<happyaron> onlylove: 是啊是啊
<iMadper> onlylove: 呸, 因为我知道aron的工资
<iMadper> onlylove: 比我高不多了
<iMadper> 比我高不少
<onlylove> iMadper: 私聊给我
<iMadper> 比我高多了
<iMadper> onlylove: 自己问他
 * hamo 拜 -> happyaron 
 * happyaron 拜 -> hamo 
<onlylove> happyaron: 我看看过几天直接去柜台填表算了
<happyaron> onlylove: 还是找个人推荐靠谱
<yil> 拜->*
<iMadper> onlylove: 融科下面经常有办卡的呀
<onlylove> happyaron: 你看adam那黑脸
<iMadper> onlylove: 你去办卡, 他们还给你礼物呢
<onlylove> iMadper: 我不在RAYCOM了……
<happyaron> onlylove: 换个别人
<iMadper> onlylove: 那也可以去呀
<onlylove> iMadper: 各种卡通狗是吧还有杯子
<iMadper> onlylove: 不过, 你要信用卡干嘛? 不海淘, 用不到
<iMadper> onlylove: 还有小福人
<onlylove> iMadper: 所以说懒得折腾了
<iMadper> onlylove: 海淘找adam就行了
<onlylove> iMadper: 不找……
<onlylove> iMadper: 看imtxc那表
<iMadper> onlylove: 哦, 也对.
<onlylove> iMadper: 我觉得和adam沾边的都没啥好事
 * happyaron 你们都是真正的人生淫家
<^k^> 新 深度PK版 • 一场手机浏览器引发的惊天“血案” http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461619 昨晚，网上开始疯转一部据称是由“绝不等待实验室”出品的视频，大意是手机浏览器“核战”时代来临，标准只有一个：快者生存，慢者毁灭。内容是由几名欧美猛男用毁灭手机的疯狂方式对手机
<^k^>  ─> 浏览器进行测速实验。实验中，分别搭载百度和UC浏览器的手机连续经历三次速度考验，打开浏览器较慢的手机将面临被弩箭刺穿 …
<iMadper> imtxc: 我本来还打算海淘手表, 不过不知道保修怎么样
<onlylove> iMadper: 推荐个信用卡都过不了
<iMadper> onlylove: 我也过不了呀
<onlylove> iMadper: 所以要使劲黑adam
<iMadper> lol
<iMadper> adam8157: ^^
<hamo> iMadper: 表这个东西，应该都是全球的吧，毕竟那么多钱
<onlylove> iMadper: 我都征信了好么
<onlylove> iMadper: 你那是没人搭理
<iMadper> hamo: 那就好. 等我手腕够粗了, 我就买
<onlylove> iMadper: 然后第二次直接初审都过不了
<hamo> iMadper: 先买个江斯丹顿凑合用着呗
 * bcao 你们这些壕工资都那么高又什么可比的
<hamo> iMadper: 也凑合能符合你的身份
<iMadper> hamo: 宝玑就够了...
<iMadper> hamo: 江诗丹顿太高调, 不是我的风格
 * iMadper 求赠送IWC
<hamo> iMadper: 那就买个真的江诗丹顿，换个海鸥的壳，追求品质，又低调，多好
<iMadper> hamo: 海鸥我都买不起...
<iMadper> hamo: 我也就买个假的百达翡丽
<hamo> iMadper: 毛，海鸥对你就是洒洒水啊..
<onlylove> lainme: 那个手机浏览器，怎么看着像百度的广告
 * iMadper 坏了一年的羽绒服, 这周就能修好了. 我是多么的艰苦朴素
<hamo> iMadper: http://item.jd.com/1027328848.html
<^k^> hamo: ⇪ 海鸥（SeaGull）手表 陀飞轮机械表 高端定制男表 ST9250G【图片 价格 品牌 报价】-京东 价格:1680000.00
<iMadper> hamo: 土豪, 送我个百达翡丽 5002p吧
<lainme> onlylove: 你发错人了吧……
<onlylove> lainme: 那发jiero？反正我不说斑竹
<onlylove> lainme: 我觉得那个帖子值得商榷
<onlylove> 搜狗输入法准确度太烂 cc happyaron
<hamo> happyaron: 啥时候能更新词库啊？
<happyaron> onlylove: 什么什么
<happyaron> hamo: 7月里啊
<lainme> onlylove: 哦。这样啊。我去看看。还以为你和谁之前有聊什么
<happyaron> hamo: 可能7月中旬
<hamo> happyaron: 怎么看词库版本来着？
<happyaron> hamo: banben 2
<nyfair> onlylove: windows版也有这问题吧
<happyaron> 1.0.0.0033+20140629213612~autobuild
<happyaron> 系统词频: 20131225
<happyaron> 组词数据: 20110307
<happyaron> 辅助码  : 20101217
<happyaron> 编译时间: Jun 29 2014 21:28:47
<^k^> happyaron:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<onlylove> happyaron: 你看我上面的聊天，不是斑竹，变成了不说斑竹，搜狗这什么破烂词频
<onlylove> nyfair: 我就是windows版
<hamo> iMadper: ...
<happyaron> ...
<hamo> iMadper: 就会欺负小k
<onlylove> nyfair: 公司的邮箱只能IE
<bcao> haha
<lainme> 好狠
 * hamo 小k谁写的？进来加个白名单吧
<happyaron> hamo: 以前有白名单的，后来不知何时没的
<nyfair> happyaron: 把它踢了
<iMadper> 我去, 怎么, ^k^ 升级了???
<happyaron> nyfair: 不踢了，lol
<hamo> iMadper: 小k进化了
<happyaron> iMadper: kk貌似一直在默默升级
<onlylove> happyaron: 你下次发大段的时候先把他给bk了，然后发完了再放回来 cc nyfair
<iMadper> hamo: 哎.. 不开心
<iMadper> happyaron: 哦....
<happyaron> onlylove: ...
<happyaron> onlylove: 没事我op了自己就好了
<yunfan> huntxu: 我不用django
<iMadper> hamo: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.5.w4002-157911193.78.jLyM4a&id=21341012334    你买吧
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ 谍影重重4 The Bourne Legacy 主角全套装备 冲锋衣-淘宝网 价格:99999.00
<hamo> iMadper: 我这种穿赠送T恤的人...
<hamo> iMadper: 不适合我身份啊..
<iMadper> hamo: 冬天
<iMadper> hamo: 不过, 我明明记得主角的装备里有个狙击步枪的...
<iMadper> hamo: 为什么没有了
<hamo> iMadper: 这个是二选一，一把阻击步枪或者这一全套...我建议你买那一把阻击步枪，完了就直接能获得这一全套了
<imtxc> ^
<iMadper> hamo: ... ... ... ...
<iMadper> imtxc: ...
<imtxc> 土豪们又在买啥
<imtxc> 狙击枪都来了
<onlylove> 下班咯
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 请教如何在UBuntu14.04下安装XP原版 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461620 RT,现在的系统是Ubuntu,怎么再装个XP,以前是先装windows再ubuntu, 统计信息: 发表于 由 Crlee — 2014-07-02 18:11
<cherrot> imtxc: http://ethanschoonover.com/solarized cc adam8157 好东西啊
<^k^> cherrot: ⇪ Solarized - Ethan Schoonover
<tmick> Ubuntu 12.04 64 无法运行bin文件,使用root 和sh也不中
<tmick> 使用sh运行提示缺少(
<tmick> 使用终端运行./文件，没有反应
<tmick> Anyone
<tmick> 谁有想法
<tmick> anyone here
<palomino|working> ?
<palomino|working> 没报错么
<tmick> 没有
<tmick> 按下回车后，没有反应
<tmick> 这个文件可能是32位的我的系统是64和这个有关吗
<palomino|working> 没关系吧
<palomino|working> 不能运行会报错的
<cuihao> 使用终端运行./文件，没有反应
<cuihao> 是什么东西
<cuihao> 没有反应是指？
<cuihao> 什么输出都没有？
<tmick> 对，使用./运行没反应
<cuihao> 那就是运行过了
<cuihao> 只是没输出东西
<tmick> 不可能啊，那是一个开发欢环境
<cuihao> 你 ./xxx 运行后输入 echo $? 看看输出
<tmick> readme写运行bin选择安装目录
<cuihao> 总之是什么东西吧
<cuihao> 能说吗
<tmick> ccs
<cuihao> 没听说波
<cuihao> 过
<tmick> msp430的开发环境
<tmick> ti公司自己生产的
<tmick> 一款超低功耗单片机
<cuihao> http://processors.wiki.ti.com/index.php/Download_CCS this？
<^k^> cuihao: ⇪ Download CCS - Texas Instruments Wiki
<cuihao> ./xxx.bin 后，你确定是“没有任何输出”
<tmick> 恩
<cuihao> 而不是出现 “权限不够” 之类的
<tmick> 没有显示权限不足
<cuihao> 那反正不管怎么说是已经运行了
<tmick> 没有界面出现
<cuihao> 哪里出问题了呗
<tmick> 根据readme提示，应该出现一个选择路径的界面
<cuihao> 所以说，运行之后 echo $? 输出啥？
<tmick> 运行其他的bin也不可以
<tmick> 无法运行echo，因为运行这句已经是第二条命令了
<cuihao> 啥玩意儿
<cuihao> 为什么不能运行
<tmick> msp430开发环境
<tmick> 超低功耗单片机
<cuihao> ……那啥玩意儿没有 echo 么……
<tmick> 没有
<cuihao> ……所以说究竟是要在哪里运行你那个 xxx.bin ？单片机上？
<tmick> 不是。我要装开发环境在我的Ubuntu电脑上
<cuihao> 你的 Ubuntu 没有 echo 啊？
<tmick> 先不说了，考完式，晚上在找找问题
<cuihao> ……
<cuihao> 晕
<leavfin> 有用icewm的吗？
 * iLucky TMD 刚查完期末成绩，挂了四门 T_T
<cuihao> 太难看，用了一下就扔了
 * cuihao 摸摸 iLucky.
 * palomino|working momo 正在摸摸 iLucky 的 cuihao 
<leavfin> icewm的taskbar能不能定义大小位置顺序？
<cuihao> 大小位置顺序是啥
<cuihao> 哦，懂了
<cuihao> 大小、位置和顺序
<cuihao> Openbox 反正可以
<leavfin> cuihao: openbox有taskbar吗？
<cuihao> 哦，taskbar啊
<cuihao> 看错了
<cuihao> 窗口管理器干嘛要提供taskbar
<cuihao> 不合逻辑
<^k^> 新 编译或打包 • ubuntu-sdk : 依赖: qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu 但是它将...如何获得详细一点的信息？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461622 Code: :~$ sudo apt-get install ubuntu-sdk 正在读取软件包列表... 完成 正在分析软件包的依赖关系树        正在读取状态信息... 完成        有一些软件包无法被安装
<leavfin> cuihao: 方便，不用自己找
<gebjgd> leavfin: 没有
<gebjgd> leavfin: 用tint2
<cuihao> leavfin, icewm那玩意儿难看死了……
<leavfin> gebjgd: 当真？
<gebjgd> leavfin: 2年一直在用
<gebjgd> leavfin: 2年前一直在用
<gebjgd> leavfin: 用了5年
<cuihao> gebjgd, 现在换啥了
<leavfin> cuihao: 外观而已
<gebjgd> cuihao: kde
<cuihao> leavfin, 太难看影响心情
<cuihao> gebjgd, 好顶赞
<gebjgd> cuihao: 方便
<leavfin> cuihao: 用win95的时候，貌似没人抱怨难看
<gebjgd> cuihao: 老少闲宜
<leavfin> gebjgd: kde机器得给力
<cuihao> gebjgd, 那啥年代啊，win95的界面比起dos多华丽
<cuihao> 发错了
<gebjgd> leavfin: 不必  2006年2G的机器都在跑
<cuihao> leavfin, 跑不动KDE上Xfce、LXDE也行嘛
<leavfin> cuihao: 对呀，你要和dos比才能凸显win95,不能和win7比
<cuihao> leavfin, 要跟紧时代
<cuihao> 这已经不是跟dos比的时代了
<leavfin> cuihao: 外观不是问题，交互方式都差不多
<leavfin> xfce都算中等力,1g有时还卡
<cuihao> 没那么夸张吧……
<leavfin> lxde几乎是wm+pcmanfm，所以也不差
<cuihao> 反正我是忍受不了太难看的…… 一直用着 Xfce4。
<leavfin> gebjgd: 是啥原因上的kde?
<cuihao> 好用，好看，省心 :p
<happyaron> 我觉得能算桌面环境的只有kde和gnome
<leavfin> cuihao: xfce默认也不好看
<leavfin> happyaron:
<cuihao> leavfin, 好配，点点鼠标就好看了
<cuihao> happyaron, gnome 进了 3 就没怎么用过了
<gebjgd> leavfin: 啥原因？
<gebjgd> leavfin: 因为你要的是能用的东西 不是折腾的东西
<gebjgd> leavfin: 再说了全家都用kde
<cuihao> gebjgd, 顶
<gebjgd> leavfin: 我没时间教老婆 父母去用openbox tint2 wbar pipemenu
<leavfin> cuihao: 点鼠标，和改文件能差多少？
<gebjgd> leavfin: 对于你来说差不了多少  对于普通人差很多
<cuihao> leavfin, 不言自明。
<leavfin> gebjgd: 配好了，点鼠标啊
<cuihao> 话是这么说的，但怎么也配不好然后就弃疗了
<cuihao> 觉得还是桌面环境省心
<leavfin> cuihao: xfce就点的好了？
<cuihao> leavfin, 反正是点好了
<gebjgd> leavfin: 一样垃圾
<cuihao> 不要这么说嘛，比gnome3好用多了
<gebjgd> leavfin: 老婆说kde好 就是kde好
<gebjgd> leavfin: 父母说kde习惯  使用方便 那就是kde好
<cuihao> gebjgd, 我也挺赞KDE的，不过还是切不过去
<cuihao> gebjgd, GTK+荼毒太深
<gebjgd> cuihao: 表示切的挺好
<leavfin> gebjgd: 有没有原因是像win7?
<gebjgd> cuihao: g3太烂 无法使用
<gebjgd> leavfin: 像win98
<gebjgd> leavfin: 他们说的
<gebjgd> leavfin: 给力
<cuihao> leavfin, Windows 的设计其实挺好的。
<iMadper> de什么的, 随便选, wm倒是要慎重
<leavfin> cuihao: 不差啊，和mac os比起来的话，更熟悉吧
<happyaron> cuihao: xfce 就是垃圾
<leavfin> iMadper: wm选的余地太少了
<happyaron> cuihao: 照着gnome的老路拿gnome的新lib重写一遍
<cuihao> happyaron, 怎讲
<gebjgd> leavfin: wm选择余地很大
<iMadper> leavfin: 多得很吧...
<cuihao> happyaron, = = 所以就是喜欢老路啊
<happyaron> cuihao: xfce的发展过程，就是gnome当年的发展过程
<iMadper> leavfin: 反而de没得选
<iMadper> leavfin: gnome kde, 别的, 呵呵
<happyaron> cuihao: 它的进步，就是朝着你所不喜欢的gnome现在的样子发展
<leavfin> xfce目前等同于gnome2的程度吧
<cuihao> happyaron, 如果有那一天再说呗。
<cuihao> happyaron, 但反正目前挺好的。
<leavfin> wm能用的不多
<cuihao> happyaron, 除去 Gnome 3 这种超现代的，还有什么 GTK+ 系的普通人用的桌面环境吗？
<iMadper> leavfin: 这个频道里, 充斥着七八种wm的互用
<cuihao> 也就xfce和LXDE了吧
<leavfin> iMadper: de基本都图形配置，没差，使用习惯的差异
<leavfin> iMadper: wm的话，要懂配置语法，选择就少了
<iMadper> leavfin: 不用懂配置语法. 这个频道里用vim的, 有几个会写vim script?
<iMadper> leavfin: 十分之一都不到
<iMadper> leavfin: 照样配置的好好的
<wzssyqa> freeflying: hi
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 你司报销机票要民航局规定的那个正规行程单么？
<leavfin> iMadper: 是说不会语法的就难配，plain text的wm比较少
 * iLucky 求个windows下可以平铺窗口的软件
<leavfin> iLucky: win几啊？
<cuihao> win7 手动平铺吗。
<leavfin> win7好像有类似靠边的效果
<iMadper> leavfin: 一堆不会lua的, 用awesome用的很爽
<iMadper> leavfin: 我不会cl, 用stumpwm也很爽. 能看懂别人配置文件的注释, 就够了
<iMadper> leavfin: 更不要说e17, e18这种图形化配置的了.
<iMadper> 不过e1* 是完整的de + wm. 当然wm也能单独用
<cuihao> 那玩意儿看起来也挺丑的，能漂亮起来么
<cuihao> 以普通人审美
<leavfin> iMadper: 就是不会lua怎么能发挥到自己的要求呢?
<iMadper> leavfin: 一堆不允许你用编程语言配置的, 怎么发挥自己的要求呢?
<leavfin> e的特效闪眼睛
<leavfin> iMadper: 我的要求是简单低耗，配置方便，不用去学语言
<leavfin> iMadper: 所以说wm的选择少
<cuihao> E17官方的图看起来还可以吧
<iMadper> leavfin: 用vim嘛?
<leavfin> iMadper: vi
<iMadper> leavfin: 哦
<leavfin> iMadper: 学vi已经是极限了
<iMadper> leavfin: vi真是难用
<leavfin> iMadper: 等级在那里，称手的兵器没多少
<iMadper> leavfin: 反正我不会lisp, emacs 和 stumpwm也用了很多年了
<iMadper> leavfin: 都是用lisp配置的, 但是完全不需要我写.
<leavfin> iMadper: 不写？
<iMadper> leavfin: 网上抄啊
<iMadper> leavfin: 大把的配置资源
<iMadper> leavfin: 我还没遇到我特别需要又找不到的配置呢
<iMadper> leavfin: 更别提vimer了, 都不会写vim script, 但是一样配置的很好.
<leavfin> iMadper: 那也要看得懂
<iMadper> leavfin: 看得懂注释就够了
<iMadper> leavfin: ;; set font
<iMadper> (set-font "-*-monofur-medium-r-normal-*-22-280-*-*-*-*-*-1")
<iMadper> leavfin: 我看得懂 set font 知道是设置字体, 够了
<leavfin> iMadper: 最怕这种了,多个逗号,少个括号都会出错，没高亮显示的，出错太容易了，openbox的xml都嫌烦
<iMadper> leavfin: 所以说, 一定要抄, 不能自己写
<leavfin> iMadper: 所以扩展型wm不用，plain text的设置就够折腾的了
<leavfin> iMadper: 还知道什么wm可以介绍吗？plain text的
<iMadper> leavfin: 不知道, 我就用过几个, 然后就爱上stumpwm了
<iMadper> leavfin: 别的都不是plain text的
<leavfin> stumpwm是平铺的吧
<iMadper> leavfin: 是.
<vincent0116> 请问有谁知道USB3.0在ubuntu里怎么使用。。
<iMadper> vincent0116: 插上去
<iMadper> vincent0116: 没了
<vincent0116> 可是速度不对劲啊= =、
<vincent0116> 还是10几mb的传输速度
<leavfin> vincent0116: 接口支持问题
<iMadper> leavfin: 自己找找吧  https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Window_manager
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Window manager - ArchWiki
<iMadper> vincent0116: u盘?
<vincent0116> 恩对
<iMadper> vincent0116: win下速度快很多? 10m没问题, 如果你是tlc的话
<vincent0116> 接口也是3.0的
<iLucky> leavfin: 8.1
<cuihao> 我的3.0移动硬盘Linux下用着挺好的
<vincent0116> 不是啊正常的3.0传输速度应该是100多mb/s的速度。。
<leavfin> iMadper:wiki早看过了，可惜没注明哪个是plain text
<cuihao> ……
<vincent0116> 你的传输速度怎么样。。
<iMadper> vincent0116: win下速度快很多? 10m没问题, 如果你是tlc的话
<vincent0116> tlc是什么。。
<cuihao> vincent0116, USB2.0还能有60多MB的速度呢
<vincent0116> 小白不懂。。
<vincent0116> 不是吧-0-
<iMadper> vincent0116: 什么型号的u盘
<vincent0116> 金士顿的DT100
<cuihao> vincent0116, 速度瓶颈在U盘嘛
<vincent0116> 16G的
<iMadper> vincent0116: 速度瓶颈在主控/颗粒, 不在3.0这个接口
<vincent0116> 那到底是什么问题。。
<iMadper> vincent0116: 主控 颗粒
<vincent0116> 主控/颗粒是什么。。
<cuihao> vincent0116, 总之就是U盘里面的东东
<cuihao> vincent0116, 总之就是U盘里面的东
<iMadper> vincent0116: 闪存颗粒, 存储数据的原件
<vincent0116> 喔
<cuihao> 我看网上评测说这玩意儿读取速度有70MB
<vincent0116> 难道说是涂了蓝油漆的2.0= =
<vincent0116> 是啊
<cuihao> 不过写入速度就差多了
<iMadper> vincent0116: 本身擦除写入就很慢, 你换成usb10000, 它还是慢
<cuihao> 10MB左右
<iMadper> 在3.0的接口下：读取速度:30MB/s   写入速度:8MB/s
<cuihao> vincent0116, 所以写入 10MB 就很正常咯。
<vincent0116> 没啊 网上测试过读取70 写入120-130
<iMadper> cuihao: 官方说的速度才写入8mb/s
<vincent0116> 什么。。
<cuihao> vincent0116, 你看的哪个
<^k^> 新 内核及嵌入式开发 • dnw_linux下载出问题！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461623 嵌入式学习者，纯linux开发环境。别的都OK，就是dnw下载的时候出问题了，用minicom连接nor上的u-boot，准备用dnw下载uImage和文件系统，用dnw2下载其实是不用任何驱动的，可以直接用。但是之前我不知道还有个
<vincent0116> 网上坑爹吗。。
<iMadper> http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.5.9TcO3l&id=17947402900&ad_id=&am_id=&cm_id=140105335569ed55e27b&pm_id=   <--- 自己看
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ 金士顿U盘 16gu盘 高速USB3.0 DT100 G3 16G U盘正品特价包邮 一：★全国15大分仓震撼开启-就近发货 更快到达★（注：如您所在的仓有特殊情况，我们将从其它仓发货）二：★上海地区 明日达★即上海地区的买家在当晚24:00前拍下并支付的，最快明天即可送达！！！！！！ 三：★+9.9元
<^k^>  ─> 换购Dismo游戏鼠标★活动仅3天，见搭配套餐（原价39元，每个ID限购一个） 价格:99.90 - 104.90 元
<cuihao> iMadper, 好吧，我看的天极网的评测
<vincent0116> 就是那些电脑网的测评。。
<vincent0116> -0-
<iMadper> 金士顿旗舰店自己说速度只有8M, 我觉得实际也就6M
<iMadper> 你们怎么弄出来的70M
<cuihao> 我看的评测也只说有10M嘛
<vincent0116> http://cd.pconline.com.cn/shoppingguide/cs/1103/2372035.html
<^k^> vincent0116: ⇪ 平民实测 USB3.0究竟有多快_厂商资讯--成都_太平洋电脑网PConline
<cuihao> 我说读取70……
<vincent0116> 看这个网站。。
<vincent0116> PCONLINE的。。
<cuihao> vincent0116, 那又不是说你的那款U盘……
<vincent0116> 好吧
<vincent0116> 算了我认了- -
<iMadper> vincent0116: 人家说的是移动硬盘呀
<cuihao> vincent0116, 我的移动硬盘也有100M的读写速度。
<vincent0116> 喔。。。
<vincent0116> 好吧。。。。。。。。。。。。。
<iMadper> vincent0116: 速度不是你的usb3.0限制的, 是u盘里面的存储原件本身太慢了
<vincent0116> 懂了。。
<vincent0116> 喔对了 我想知道为什么我的fcitx安装了之后无法正常的使用快捷键切换输入法。。
<leavfin> vincent0116: 2.0的usb最快不是60多吗？
<vincent0116> 不清楚。。
<onlylove> leavfin: 读取吧？
<cuihao> leavfin, 那是接口的最大速度了
<iMadper> vincent0116: fcitx-configtool 看看
<leavfin> onlylove: wiki上写的
<vincent0116> 好的我试试
<cuihao> leavfin, U盘不可能那么快咯
<iMadper> vincent0116: 你怎么安装的呀? 要按照wiki上面说的一步步做
<iMadper> cuihao: 我的u盘写入80m/s哦
<cuihao> iMadper, 什么土豪级U盘……
<iMadper> cuihao: slc + usb3.0   可惜银灿的主控太热
<vincent0116> 什么wiki。。。
<leavfin> cuihao: 超过60是不是就是3.0?
<onlylove> leavfin: 实际上，是有差距的，你看sata的总线速度，能到200或者300呢，有几个那么快的硬盘
<vincent0116> 我已經启用了输入法切换啊。。
<iMadper> onlylove: ssd嘛
<vincent0116> 可是还是不能。。
<cuihao> leavfin, 就当是吧……
<onlylove> iMadper: 我在vmware折腾的时候，阵列也不过300多的速度
<iMadper> onlylove: 什么的阵列?
<vincent0116> raid。。
<onlylove> iMadper: cx240
<iMadper> onlylove: 我玩过emc的阵列, 多机械硬盘, 比不过ssd
<onlylove> iMadper: 比不过吗？哦
<iMadper> onlylove: 差远了.
<vincent0116> 我是否要重新安装一下fcitx。。
<leavfin> ssd是有读写次数的吗？就像flash u盘一样？
<iMadper> vincent0116: 不需要, 你去搜索:fcitx wiki:
<IsoaSFlus> nyfair: 前辈,早上那个chrome字体插件我用不大来啊,貌似没效果?
<onlylove> leavfin: 必须有
<iMadper> leavfin: 有, 所以主控要有算法, 来做到磨损平衡
<onlylove> leavfin: 只不过主控的平衡算法比优盘好
<vincent0116> 是到archwiki这个网站是吗
<cuihao> vincent0116, 虽然archwiki很赞，不过那是给Arch用的……
<cuihao> vincent0116, 如果你能从上面提取有用的信息也行
<iMadper> vincent0116: fcitx 有自己的wiki
<iMadper> vincent0116: https://fcitx-im.org/wiki/Configure_%28Other%29
<iMadper> vincent0116: /join fcitx 去问那帮开发也行
<iMadper> vincent0116: /join #fcitx
<vincent0116> ok谢谢
<iLucky> leavfin: 这个没有win版本吧？
<leavfin> onlylove: 那以后ssd会变主流吗？
<leavfin> iLucky: 啥？
<onlylove> leavfin: 不清楚，目前看，是
<iMadper> 在用240的ssd.
<iMadper> 2.6G的邮件搜索, 瞬间搞定
<iMadper> 以前要超过1分钟了
<iMadper> 现在几乎没延迟
<TreeTop> 搜索邮件要是用SOLR做个索引，能更快
<iMadper> TreeTop: 我现在用xapian来索引
<iMadper> TreeTop: 不知道用的什么算法, 不过对我来说够快了
<TreeTop> iMadper: 我去看看，现在这个效果更好？
<iMadper> TreeTop: 没什么更不更, 我就用过这一个....
<iMadper> TreeTop: 不知道什么算法, 反正换成ssd之后, 全文查找, 速度很快
<TreeTop> iMadper: 我也只用过一个。。。  （暴露noob本质）
<iMadper> TreeTop: 膜拜 noob, 我还不配noob, 我是muggle
<IsoaSFlus> 话说,各位,flash乱码有人遇到过吗
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 亲, 请去论坛搜索
<iMadper> IsoaSFlus: 论坛里已经解决这个问题一万次了
<TreeTop> iMadper: muggle是什么？ o.O
<iMadper> TreeTop: 麻瓜... 没看过哈利波特?  :-D
<TreeTop> IsoaSFlus: 问题具体点嘛，这两句话别人看不懂问题是什么
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper: 我脑子又犯傻了
<TreeTop> iMadper:  真没看过。。 再次noob  哈哈
<vincent0116> 终于搞定了中英文的切换= =原来是我自己搞错了..
<vincent0116> 感谢iMadper大神的引导..
<iMadper> vincent0116: 别乱叫, 请叫我 muggle
<vincent0116> 好的muggle..
<iMadper|Muggle> vincent0116: :-)
<vincent0116> I'm VIncent
<VVvincent> 话说如何注册频道
<iMadper|Muggle> VVvincent: https://freenode.net/faq.shtml
<^k^> iMadper|Muggle: ⇪ freenode: frequently-asked questions
<VVvincent> 我输入/msg chanserv register完全没有反应
<cuihao>  /msg NickServ register
<cuihao> 不是 ChanServ
<iMadper|Muggle> cuihao: 你确定?
<cuihao> 哦，注册频道
<cuihao> 我错了
<VVvincent> 不是吧我看都说是ChanServ..
<VVvincent> -0-
<iMadper|Muggle> VVvincent: /msg ChanServ register #channelname
<iMadper|Muggle> VVvincent: 看这个页面, 一步步教你怎么注册频道: https://blog.freenode.net/2008/04/registering-a-channel-on-freenode/
<^k^> iMadper|Muggle: ⇪ Registering a channel on freenode | staffblog
<cuihao> 话说注册频道干什么啊
<iMadper|Muggle> VVvincent: 顺便, 看一下这篇文章: http://mis.ndhu.edu.tw/docu/question.htm
<^k^> iMadper|Muggle: ⇪ 提問的智慧
<iMadper|Muggle> VVvincent: 告诉你怎么得到你想知道的答案
<VVvincent> 好！谢谢！
<leavfin> 不小心/list，怎么停下来，除了等它停下来
<iMadper|Muggle> leavfin: 关了你的client, 然后再次打开, 或者, 看会儿电视剧去
<cuihao> 我也输入了一下 XD
<iMadper|Muggle> leavfin: :-)
<cuihao> 不是分标签的话不影响么
<leavfin> cuihao: 不影响，但不能其他操作了
<cuihao> 你在别的窗口 /msg ChanServ 不行么
<cuihao> 看错了……
<cuihao> 别的窗口也都能操作吧
<iMadper|Muggle> leavfin: 没事, 看个电视剧什么的, 一会儿就好了
<cuihao> 有什么必须在那个窗口的操作吗
 * iMadper|Muggle Push-UPs!
<leavfin> cuihao: /help？
<cuihao> 我在这个窗口也可以的说
<iMadper|Muggle> cuihao: 看客户端了
<cuihao> 我的 /list 已经完了 XD
<iMadper|Muggle> cuihao: 你们客户端不同, 行为不一样正常
<iMadper|Muggle> cuihao: leavfin 用的是irssi
<cuihao> XChat 大法好
<iMadper|Muggle> cuihao: xchat难用到爆
<leavfin> cuihao: /help被/list冲得看不见了
<cuihao> 呜……
<iMadper|Muggle> cuihao: 唯一有点就是plain text 配置. 比irssi的插件用perl来写好很多
<cuihao> 没用过什么配置……
<iMadper|Muggle> irssi之前写过一个自动应答机器人, 特别傻
<cuihao> ……高级应用不说了……
<iMadper|Muggle> “自拍”被美国精神病学协会认定为精神疾病
<iMadper|Muggle> 哈哈哈, 我要是跟我妹子说了, 要被罚跪主板了
<lemuel> iMadper|Muggle: 估计我也可能跪主板了
<iMadper|Muggle> lemuel: 你男朋友爱自拍?  :-P
<lemuel> iMadper|Muggle: 难道我有什么明显的特征是女孩子么
<iMadper|Muggle> lemuel: 难道只有女孩子才能有男朋友吗?  :-)
<iMadper|Muggle> lemuel: imtxc 就是男的, 但是他就有男朋友, 叫 qiao
<lemuel> iMadper|Muggle: 这么严重的事实竟然被你发现了
<iMadper|Muggle> lemuel: 恩.
<lemuel> 其实我的本名叫qiao
<iMadper|Muggle> lemuel: ... ...
<iMadper|Muggle> lemuel: 不一样的, 我说的qiao是红帽大中华区首席kdump测试
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 新人求教，gnome显示不正常 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461625 新装的ubuntu14.04，装完之后apt-get update和upgrade了一下，添加了gnome的ppa，装了gnome，装的过程它还提示我选gdm还是linhtdm，等装完了之后重启，登录界面变成一个灰白背景的了，登录到gnome界面，桌面壁纸和图
<lemuel> iMadper|Muggle: 难道我不像吗
<iMadper|Muggle> lemuel: 像什么?
<iMadper|Muggle> lemuel: 像 imtxc 的汉子?
<lemuel> iMadper|Muggle: 对的。。。。
<lemuel> iMadper|Muggle: 话说 imtxc 是什么东东？
<iMadper|Muggle> imtxc: 粗来, 有人要当你汉子...
<iMadper|Muggle> lemuel: 这个频道里的, 一个人...
<lemuel> iMadper|Muggle: 好吃吗？
<iMadper|Muggle> imtxc: lemuel: 贵圈(juan)太乱
<iMadper|Muggle> lemuel: 不要问我, 你自己去尝尝嘛
<lemuel> iMadper|Muggle: 我以为你已经尝过了！！！
<iMadper|Muggle> lemuel: 没, 你想多了
<lemuel> iMadper|Muggle: 好冷清的channel啊
<iMadper|Muggle> lemuel: 上班时间人多
<happyaron> iMadper|Muggle: muggles?
<iMadper|Muggle> happyaron: 蓉蓉
<happyaron> iMadper|Muggle: 妹子壕
<iMadper|Muggle> happyaron: 钱壕
<happyaron> iMadper|Muggle: 没钱
<lemuel> iMadper|Muggle: 为什么现在是上班时间！！！
<iMadper|Muggle> lemuel: 现在明显不是上班时间呀
<happyaron> iMadper|Muggle: 妹子壕求介绍妹子啊
<lemuel> iMadper|Muggle: 哎呀，一不小心会错意了
<October21> 他的意思明显是说上班期间人多嘛
<iMadper|Muggle> happyaron: imtxc?
<happyaron> iMadper|Muggle: 我说求你给介绍妹子啊
<iMadper|Muggle> happyaron: 现在没资源呀, 之前给 cherrot了呀
<happyaron> iMadper|Muggle: 不过你刚送走一大批，目前还在积累库存。
<iMadper|Muggle> happyaron: 没有一大批...
<happyaron> 那就是很大一批。
<happyaron> iMadper|Muggle: 啥时候来教我勾搭妹子啊
<happyaron> iMadper|Muggle: 换个学校授课也行啊
<iMadper|Muggle> happyaron: 我自己本领也很拙计呀
<iMadper|Muggle> happyaron: 你看我名字, muggle呀
<iMadper|Muggle> happyaron: http://www.swarovski.com/Web_US/en/5020066/product/Butterfly_Mini_Pendant.html  好便宜, 我打算给我妹子买
<^k^> iMadper|Muggle: ⇪ Butterfly Mini Pendant - Jewelry - Swarovski Online Shop
<happyaron> iMadper|Muggle: 妹子壕
<happyaron> iMadper|Muggle: 我买俩能送个妹子么。
<happyaron> lol
<iMadper|Muggle> happyaron: 我看行
<happyaron> 出去了一会儿回来。
<iMadper|Muggle> happyaron: 我去push up
<wlemuel> 晚上好
<imtxc> iMadper|Muggle: 有啥便宜又大牌的小音箱推荐
<iMadper|Muggle> imtxc: 价位
<imtxc> 百元？
<imtxc> iMadper|Muggle: 记得你之前买过一个百元的
<iMadper|Muggle> imtxc: 哦, 漫步者, tc600?
<iMadper|Muggle> imtxc: 对, 我买了个小音箱
<imtxc> iMadper|Muggle: 哪个
<iMadper|Muggle> imtxc: jbl xx 忘了
<iMadper|Muggle> imtxc: http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.1.2apKg0&id=9865867543&ad_id=&am_id=&cm_id=140105335569ed55e27b&pm_id=
<^k^> iMadper|Muggle: ⇪ 正品包邮Edifier/漫步者R600USB多媒体有源音箱2.0笔记本电脑音响 价格:129.00 元
<iMadper|Muggle> imtxc: 这个也差不多价格
<iMadper|Muggle> imtxc: 我想买k3呢
<imtxc> k3 是啥
<iMadper|Muggle> imtxc: 睿韵声学 k3
<iMadper|Muggle> imtxc: 3寸全频小音箱
<imtxc> iMadper|Muggle: 好贵
<iMadper|Muggle> imtxc: 我的是 jbl duet
<iMadper|Muggle> imtxc: 1代
<iMadper|Muggle> imtxc: 几十块钱, 挺好的
<imtxc> 无源的也这么贵啊？
<iMadper|Muggle> imtxc: k3用的是纷泰刻家最顶级的喇叭做的成品
<imtxc> iMadper|Muggle: 价格不菲
<iMadper|Muggle> imtxc: duet?
<imtxc> k3
<iMadper|Muggle> imtxc: 那是, 不过超级值
<iMadper|Muggle> imtxc: 你买音响干嘛?
<imtxc> iMadper|Muggle: 你买了？
<imtxc> iMadper|Muggle: 听啊
<iMadper|Muggle> imtxc: 还没呢, 没想要功放呢
<imtxc> iMadper|Muggle: 在贫民窟找了个单间儿，可以用箱子了
<iMadper|Muggle> imtxc: 哦, 不折腾, ms80
<imtxc> iMadper|Muggle: 功放？
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  21:16
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  21:17
<imtxc> iMadper|Muggle: 啥功放
<iMadper|Muggle> imtxc: 我还没选好功放呢
<imtxc> iMadper|Muggle: 用这箱子还得功放啊？
<iMadper|Muggle> imtxc: ms80不需要呀
<iMadper|Muggle> imtxc: k3
<iMadper|Muggle> imtxc: 需要
<imtxc> iMadper|Muggle: 加个功放就更贵了
<iMadper|Muggle> imtxc: duet, 不需要
<imtxc> 好吧
<imtxc> iMadper|Muggle: 功放都挺大
<imtxc> iMadper|Muggle: 那500级别有啥
<imtxc> .
<imtxc> nnnd
<imtxc> 好卡
<iMadper|Muggle> imtxc: 没有
<imtxc> iMadper|Muggle: 没有 500元左右的箱子？
<iMadper|Muggle> imtxc: 没有这的买的
<imtxc> 好吧
<iMadper|Muggle> 没有值得买的
<iMadper|Muggle> imtxc: k3 + 200块钱的功放  好过其他所有
<imtxc> 好吧
<imtxc> 功放的话，那啥当前端？
<iMadper|Muggle> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.7.tqQhBB&id=23913284624&ns=1&_u=2um7j6m010c#detail  这个功放 + k3
<^k^> iMadper|Muggle: ⇪ 双木三林SA-36A pro发烧级迷你数字功放机 电脑桌面mini小功放机-淘宝网 价格:155.00 - 199.00
<imtxc> 还得一个 dac 么
<iMadper|Muggle> imtxc: line out 你没有???!!
<imtxc> 哦 学林960 可以当数字转盘
<iMadper|Muggle> imtxc: 乖.
<imtxc> ？
<IsoaSFlus>  蛋疼...
<IsoaSFlus> 还是不行
<imtxc> iMadper|Muggle:  不错，买吧
<IsoaSFlus> 为什么我下官网的flash替换掉chrome自己的flash显示无法加载呢?
<October21> IsoaSFlus: CHROME
<IsoaSFlus> ?
<October21> IsoaSFlus: chrome自带的flash和其它的flash是一样的吗？
<IsoaSFlus> 问题是adobe官网的flash里面的readme就叫我这么做啊
<October21> 目前o至于chrome linux获得了最新的flash，还要替换干什么？
<IsoaSFlus> 乱码还白屏...
<IsoaSFlus> 根本用不了,我也不被逼的
<October21> 我不明白你为什么要这样替换？
<IsoaSFlus> ...用不了...所以要想办法
<IsoaSFlus> 替换是readme上说的
<October21> 现在linux下的flasho只有安全更新，除了google 的chrome
<October21> IsoaSFlus: 你应该了解下目前的情况，而不是只看readme
<IsoaSFlus> 是啊...我说了...........chrome的flash我 用 不 了
<October21> IsoaSFlus: 什么发行版？
<IsoaSFlus> 14.04
<October21> 怎么安装的chrome呢？
<IsoaSFlus> google官网
<IsoaSFlus> 64bit
<IsoaSFlus> chrome-static
<IsoaSFlus> 打错
<IsoaSFlus> stable..是这个单词?
<IsoaSFlus> 我e文不好...
<October21> 嗯，你是怎么安装的呢？软件中心？
<IsoaSFlus> 下的deb
<October21> IsoaSFlus: ok
<October21> 再问你一个问题，你会使用终端不？
<IsoaSFlus> 当然....
<October21> 那你会用它来排错吗？
<IsoaSFlus> 排错?
<IsoaSFlus> how to
<October21> ldd /opt/google/chrome/PepperFlash/libpepflashplayer.so
<IsoaSFlus> 哦
<October21> 有没有提示出错呢？
<IsoaSFlus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7736824/
<IsoaSFlus> 没有
<iMadper|Muggle> 这怎么会出错...
<IsoaSFlus> 要用strace看?
<iMadper|Muggle> IsoaSFlus: strace的东西, 怎么看得过来
<October21> 那你直接在终端用运行chrome，看出错信息
<October21> IsoaSFlus: 我只是看看这个flash依赖满足没
<October21> IsoaSFlus: 自己查查出错信息，我不是chrome用户
<iMadper|Muggle> https://www.google.com/search?q=ubuntu+flash+%E4%B9%B1%E7%A0%81&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:unofficial&client=firefox-nightly&channel=fflb
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • VLC在ubuntu下闪退 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461626 显卡是ATI6790华硕的，驱动开源和闭源的都试过。 在ubuntu的默认窗口管理器compiz下，播放片子的时候，如果再去点选VLC的菜单，有很大几率VLC闪退，用MPlayer就不会。 同一个系统，把窗口管理器换成XFCE和FVWM也不会闪退
<^k^>  ─> 。 这个问题有解么？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 七彩云南 — 2014-07-02 21:42
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper|Muggle: 前辈,我现在已经不只是乱码了...直接网页一灰...
<imtxc> iMadper|Muggle: ttp://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.4.EUbvZY&id=15956150205&ad_id=&am_id=&cm_id=140105335569ed55e27b&pm_id=
<imtxc> 这怎么样
<imtxc> ^k^: 翻译
<iMadper|Muggle> IsoaSFlus: 改回来
<iMadper|Muggle> imtxc: 不值
<iMadper|Muggle> imtxc: 别买
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  21:48
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper|Muggle: 改之前就这样了...用着用着...
<imtxc> iMadper|Muggle: 哦啊
<IsoaSFlus> 我现在发现我装了应用中心的那个flash,然后用ff,没乱码!
<iMadper|Muggle> IsoaSFlus: ... ... 怎么会? 我apt-get install chromium-browser用起来没问题呀
<IsoaSFlus> 我试试把ff下那个copy过来
<IsoaSFlus> 我是chrome,不是chromium
<iMadper|Muggle> IsoaSFlus: 俩一样嘛
<IsoaSFlus> 不一样吧...
<vincent0116> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah到现在还不能register
<IsoaSFlus> 一个开源一个闭源...一样还有啥意义
<iMadper|Muggle> imtxc: 500价位很尴尬, 不如直接买100块钱的听, 有钱了上个好的
<iMadper|Muggle> vincent0116: 这个动作没意义.
<October21> IsoaSFlus: 谁开源了？
<iMadper|Muggle> vincent0116: 注册房间, 没意义
<IsoaSFlus> chromium不是开源的?
<vincent0116> 为什么没意义。。。
<October21> IsoaSFlus: flash不开源
<IsoaSFlus> 说浏览器呢....
<iMadper|Muggle> vincent0116: 有人进去跟你聊?
<IsoaSFlus> flash要开源...早没那么蛋疼了
<imtxc> ms88 自带功放？ iMadper|Muggle
<iMadper|Muggle> imtxc: 是的.
<vincent0116> 。。
<imtxc> 这个太大
<October21> chrome用的是pnpi的flash，firefox用的是nopnpi的flash
<iMadper|Muggle> imtxc: ms88 在鼠毛上面是强力推荐级别
<October21> IsoaSFlus: 可以共用吗？
<imtxc> iMadper|Muggle: 惠威x3
<iMadper|Muggle> IsoaSFlus: 反正chrome自带的flash plugin是没问题的, 超级多的人用过
<iMadper|Muggle> imtxc: 不看好
<IsoaSFlus> 我在论坛上看到有人这么做过
<^k^> imtxc, .. 休息一下 ..  21:53
<October21> IsoaSFlus: 怎么做？
<iMadper|Muggle> imtxc: 等下 你说x3? 不是m3?
<October21> IsoaSFlus: 你对chrome做了什么？
<imtxc> 恩啊
<iMadper|Muggle> imtxc: 那我查一下
<iMadper|Muggle> imtxc: 我去, 1960
<iMadper|Muggle> imtxc: 你花这么多钱????
<IsoaSFlus> iMadper|Muggle: 别提了...升级14.04后一大堆蛋痛的问题,安装时这货还把我硬盘格了呢....
<iMadper|Muggle> IsoaSFlus: 我在用14.04
<imtxc> iMadper|Muggle: 我就是看看
<imtxc> iMadper|Muggle: 有源的能省去一个放
<iMadper|Muggle> imtxc: ... 那我懒得搜评测了... 样子太丑
<iMadper|Muggle> imtxc: 空间小?
<imtxc> iMadper|Muggle: jbl 那个你都接受！！
<iMadper|Muggle> imtxc: 100块钱, 你还想要求啥???
<imtxc> iMadper|Muggle: 搬家麻烦
<iMadper|Muggle> imtxc: 正在听, 挺好
<iMadper|Muggle> imtxc: 一个放而已, 很值的
<IsoaSFlus> 真怀念13.04....那体验真好,印象中13.04装好后什么多余的事都没干,用着超舒服
<iMadper|Muggle> imtxc: 音质好很多
<imtxc> iMadper|Muggle: 那来组团买一个？
<iMadper|Muggle> imtxc: 我最近想买手表
<imtxc> iMadper|Muggle: 。。。。
<IsoaSFlus> 你们在聊箱子?
<iMadper|Muggle> imtxc: 还想买个始祖鸟的shirt
<IsoaSFlus> 有人用过mc12么...有谁知道这货怎么在ubuntu下用usb输出
<iMadper|Muggle> imtxc: 要不一起团手表? 我想买汉密尔顿的大飞
<imtxc> iMadper|Muggle: 不不不不
<iMadper|Muggle> IsoaSFlus: 闻所未闻
<imtxc> iMadper|Muggle: 你买箱子咱就一起来
<IsoaSFlus> 基点的mc12..千元内的良心货
<imtxc> iMadper|Muggle: 你要买这个 k3 的话咱一起
<imtxc> mc12 貌似也不错
<iMadper|Muggle> imtxc: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.5.w4002-3665177694.24.QGgKrn&id=22447435412  好看吗?
<^k^> iMadper|Muggle: ⇪ 【野猪】德国Stowa Antea390 A10自动机芯 包豪斯蓝钢背透机械表-淘宝网 价格:7288.00
<imtxc> i
<imtxc> iMadper|Muggle: 不看，这价位
<iMadper|Muggle> imtxc: IsoaSFlus: http://baike.baidu.com/view/702921.htm?from_id=1080244&type=syn&fromtitle=MC12&fr=aladdin  你们真是土豪
<IsoaSFlus> imtxc: 话说你知道mc12怎么在ubuntu下用usb输出么
<^k^> iMadper|Muggle: ⇪ 玛莎拉蒂MC12_百度百科
<IsoaSFlus> 不是车....
<imtxc> …………
<iMadper|Muggle> imtxc: k3在我的列表内的
<iMadper|Muggle> imtxc: 一定会买
<IsoaSFlus> http://www.mydcentre.com/MC12/
<^k^> IsoaSFlus: ⇪ 基点俱乐部 - MC12
<imtxc> iMadper|Muggle: IsoaSFlus 说的那个箱子我也略有耳闻来着
<imtxc> IsoaSFlus: 不过买不到新的
<IsoaSFlus> 为什么?
<IsoaSFlus> 我这个是我爸送我的
<IsoaSFlus> 他买了两个
<iMadper|Muggle> imtxc: 多少钱?
<IsoaSFlus> 800多吧
<IsoaSFlus> 这货好处是不用折腾,自带解码
<iMadper|Muggle> 更不看好了...
<IsoaSFlus> 如果你是为了折腾,这个可能不适合你
<iMadper|Muggle> IsoaSFlus: 我不折腾
<iMadper|Muggle> IsoaSFlus: 我一步到位想
<IsoaSFlus> 那为啥不看好....
<iMadper|Muggle> IsoaSFlus: 内置解码, 麻烦
<IsoaSFlus> 为啥....
<imtxc> IsoaSFlus: 780
<iMadper|Muggle> IsoaSFlus: 打算接蓝牙的我
<IsoaSFlus> 蓝牙....
<imtxc> IsoaSFlus: 原来是富二代
<imtxc> iMadper|Muggle: 你拿什么接蓝牙
<iMadper|Muggle> imtxc: 蓝牙功放呀
<imtxc> iMadper|Muggle: ………………
<IsoaSFlus> imtxc: 不是啥富二代...这东西又不贵...
<imtxc> iMadper|Muggle: 蓝牙的传输速率是多少？
<iMadper|Muggle> imtxc: 够cd的饿了
<iMadper|Muggle> 的了
<iMadper|Muggle> 但是蓝牙会压缩
<imtxc> IsoaSFlus: 那箱子怎么样
<iMadper|Muggle> nnnd
<IsoaSFlus> imtxc: 我没玩过箱子,之前只玩过点随身....个人感觉还行吧(不过这是废话了,没有比较的
<iMadper|Muggle> imtxc: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=23148512273
<^k^> iMadper|Muggle: ⇪ 【叉烧网】ESI nEar05 eXtreme 5寸监听音箱会员包邮-淘宝网 价格:1399.00
<iMadper|Muggle> imtxc: 考虑这个吧. http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.16.nFlFt5&id=8457939786&ns=1&_u=2um7j6m4f82#detail   950
<^k^> iMadper|Muggle: ⇪ 【新浦电声】 ESI NEAR05 nEar 05 EX eXper near05ex监听音箱-淘宝网 价格:950.00
<iMadper|Muggle> imtxc: 我关注很久了
<imtxc> 5吋的？
<iMadper|Muggle> imtxc: 如果不是我不喜欢分频, 我就买这个, 有缘
<iMadper|Muggle> imtxc: 对, 这个是很值的
<iMadper|Muggle> imtxc: 4寸的, 低音一定会不够
<imtxc> 5吋大了点儿
<iMadper|Muggle> imtxc: 5寸的其实也不够, 不过好很多
<imtxc> iMadper|Muggle: 我又不跳广场舞
<iMadper|Muggle> imtxc: ... 不大呀
<imtxc> 要多少低频做啥
<iMadper|Muggle> imtxc: 没有低频, 声音很怪
<imtxc> iMadper|Muggle: 那个k3不是全频么
<iMadper|Muggle> imtxc: 是的. 我喜欢全频, 不喜欢分频
<iMadper|Muggle> imtxc: mc12是什么喇叭?
<imtxc> 喇叭为定制的3寸全频单元，频响为80-15KHZ。
<iMadper|Muggle> imtxc: k3用的是纷泰刻最好的喇叭了, 单个售价也要280左右吧
<iMadper|Muggle> imtxc: 1k预算, 买k3没错
<imtxc> iMadper|Muggle: 你NNND， 你一下子给我从 100元算弄到1k了
<iMadper|Muggle> imtxc: 你自己涨的.
<iMadper|Muggle> imtxc: http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.1.p8JavN&id=13828612344&ad_id=&am_id=&cm_id=140105335569ed55e27b&pm_id=
<^k^> iMadper|Muggle: ⇪ 预售 纷泰刻 FR89EX 3寸 中音 全频钴磁喇叭 家用DIY HIFI扬声器 新的一批货大约在23号左右到货。现在预定的均享受包邮价。请拍下来的客户联系客服修改运费。到货了第一时间给您们发货。如需急用的朋友请选购其它型号。谢谢 价格:285.00 元
<imtxc> iMadper|Muggle: 你适合买 ms88 啊
<imtxc> iMadper|Muggle: 蓝牙功放
<iMadper|Muggle> imtxc: 不, 我要k3
<imtxc> iMadper|Muggle: k3 有低频？
<iMadper|Muggle> imtxc: 别闹, 我肯定k3和nEar05选一个, 这是我之前花费大力气才从众多候选里面选出来的
<iMadper|Muggle> imtxc: k3的低频是不够的
<imtxc> 对啊
<iMadper|Muggle> imtxc: http://www.soomal.com/doc/10100004033.htm
<^k^> iMadper|Muggle: ⇪ 夏昆冈作品 - 睿韵声学 Rhyme Acoustics K3 无源音箱测评报告 [Soomal・数码多]
<iMadper|Muggle> imtxc: 但是老子要的是中频呀!
<imtxc> iMadper|Muggle: 他评测里面推荐的那个功放也899
<iMadper|Muggle> imtxc: 双木三林那个够了
<imtxc> 睿韵并没有提供配套的功放，也没有指定的功放，只是给出了一个功率范围的建议：50-100W。K3虽小，却并不是那么好推
<iMadper|Muggle> imtxc: 论坛里大把人用那个200块钱的功放
<iMadper|Muggle> imtxc: 人家评测4k级别的箱子很长时间了
<imtxc> ...
<iMadper|Muggle> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=2013.1.0.0.vphpj6&id=35173317791&scm=1007.10115.744.0&pvid=740b82af-71fe-49f0-8e43-1cca4f68ee61
<^k^> iMadper|Muggle: ⇪ 【叉烧网】Midiplus MS5 专业监听音箱5寸 首发 一对价-淘宝网 价格:1299.00
<TreeTop> 每每看到关于音响的评论时，我都想起豆瓣上关于发电厂和音质的那个笑话 :P
<IsoaSFlus> 啊...那个火电水电的啊
<IsoaSFlus> 下了...滚回windows
<imtxc> iMadper|Muggle: 功率都好高
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 跪了!chrome/chromium的flash问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461627 折腾了一晚上了..还是... 主要问题是,chromium看不了b站视频....小电视一加载到100%网页就白屏了...但是上youku看视频就正常. 求助各位大神 统计信息: 发表于 由 IsoaSFlus — 2014-07-02 22:21
<imtxc> iMadper|Muggle: 一小时要1毛钱的电费啊
<happyaron> iMadper|Muggle: back
<happyaron> freeflying: 我只能骑到平均15km/h多一点...
<happyaron> freeflying: 话说你是在什么路上能能那么快（且不说车）
<IsoaSFlus> 又滚回来了~
<happyaron> iMadper|Muggle imtxc 烧音响的才是真壕
<iMadper|Muggle> imtxc: 最大功率
<iMadper|Muggle> imtxc: 你开音量小, 功率很低的
<iMadper|Muggle> happyaron: ...
<imtxc> happyaron: 。。。
<IsoaSFlus> 突然發現maplebeats菊苣也在
<wzssyqa> 怎么稍微像样点的手机都要抢
<happyaron> wzssyqa: iphone5s
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 这个不需要抢。
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 土豪边去
<happyaron> wzssyqa: motion activity tracking 真心好
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 看不懂
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 运动数据跟踪
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 骑车跑步神马的
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 就是算步数的那个东西
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 差不多
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 真比4
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 真比4省电多了
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 回去用android了
<jusss> happyaron: 那么高级？
<jusss> happyaron: 是运动都能追踪？
<happyaron> jusss: 这不是5s的特色功能么……
<happyaron> jusss: 额也不是
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 那木法
<jusss> happyaron: 那一分钟带啪啪次数也能追踪？
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 火腿肠某款和MX3好像也有类似功能，虽然比5s稍差。
<happyaron> jusss: 这个太高端，不知道啊。
<jusss> wzssyqa: 买个中兴的就不错
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 能拍星星的手机
<jusss> 天朝手机就是好
<jusss> 699的中兴用了一年跌到了599
<jusss> 跌的很低吧
<happyaron> imtxc iMadper|Muggle 好像音响就是很烧钱
<iMadper|Muggle> happyaron: 我不知道呀, 我用着几十的音响, 正在听谢安琪翻唱的<情人>
<happyaron> imtxc iMadper|Muggle 而且吧，到一定程度之后逼格很高，因为一般人已经听不出来区别
<imtxc> happyaron: 我在等 iMadper|Muggle 一起买
<happyaron> iMadper|Muggle: 我没有音响呢还
<happyaron> imtxc: ...
<iMadper|Muggle> "多少春秋风雨改, 多少崎岖不变爱"
<happyaron> 哈哈
<imtxc> http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.4.6hUlIp&id=17264839654&ad_id=&am_id=&cm_id=140105335569ed55e27b&pm_id=
<^k^> imtxc: ⇪ Creative 创新 Inspire T12 2.0 电脑音响 多媒体音箱 上海发货 全国联保 全新行货 质保一年 价格:249.00 元
 * iMadper|Muggle <- 是穷人, 只看歌词, 不看音响
<imtxc> 话说这玩意儿得了
<iMadper|Muggle> imtxc: 不值, 别买
<IsoaSFlus> 想换手机的路过
<iMadper|Muggle> imtxc: 比t20差的不少.
<iMadper|Muggle> imtxc: 要么一步到位, k3或者nEar05, 要么买个90的小音箱凑合一下
<happyaron> iMadper|Muggle: 用啥播放器啊你们
<iMadper|Muggle> happyaron: 百度音乐播放器
<happyaron> ...
<iMadper|Muggle> happyaron: play.baidu.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: 百度音乐盒 (@ baidu.com)
<happyaron> iMadper|Muggle: 你还有肾5s呢
<happyaron> iMadper|Muggle: 这货其实是非常好的播放器
<iMadper|Muggle> happyaron: 正在用百度音乐盒听<一生中最爱>
<jusss> happyaron: 最好的播放器当然是wmp
<happyaron> 而且推力足够推市面上几乎所有小塞子了。
<happyaron> jusss: 为啥
<jusss> happyaron: 因为自带
<happyaron> jusss: 我这儿不自带啊
<October21> jusss: 什么中兴机？
<jusss> October21: zte u930hd
<jusss> 699买的
<October21> 嗯
<jusss> 现在貌似跌到了500
<October21> 看起来不错
<iMadper|Muggle> happyaron: 别闹, 5s推力太小
<iMadper|Muggle> happyaron: 推ue900也就凑合
<October21> jusss: 刚领工资，打算换个机子
<happyaron> iMadper|Muggle: 我说推小塞子
<iMadper|Muggle> happyaron: 我说的就是小塞子呀
<iMadper|Muggle> happyaron: 你看看pk1, 5s能推动?  cc imtxc
<happyaron> iMadper|Muggle: 哥你不用神砖们还想推太高端的？
<happyaron> iMadper|Muggle: 我现在就earpods
<iMadper|Muggle> happyaron: 我没钱买神转呀
<happyaron> iMadper|Muggle: 还没有看得上的吧，lol
<iMadper|Muggle> happyaron: http://tieba.baidu.com/p/2299856055
<happyaron> iMadper|Muggle: lol
<happyaron> 都太牛逼了
<happyaron> 比起来earpods就是个shit
<imtxc> iMadper|Muggle: 下单吧
<happyaron> 但买不起啊～
<iMadper|Muggle> imtxc: 买啥?
<iMadper|Muggle> imtxc: 买这个? http://baike.baidu.com/view/702921.htm?from_id=1080244&type=syn&fromtitle=MC12&fr=aladdin
<^k^> iMadper|Muggle: ⇪ 玛莎拉蒂MC12_百度百科
<iMadper|Muggle> imtxc: 我有点儿想买这个了: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.9.nFlFt5&id=13730490683&ns=1&_u=2um7j6m0f04#detail
<^k^> iMadper|Muggle: ⇪ ESI nEar05 eXperience 监听音箱正品行货保-淘宝网 价格:930.00
<happyaron> iMadper|Muggle: 下单
<iMadper|Muggle> happyaron: 没钱呀
<happyaron> iMadper|Muggle: 我帮你下单，地址写新公司地址就行对吧
<happyaron> iMadper|Muggle: jd/amazon找个货到付款的给你
<iMadper|Muggle> happyaron: 可以
<happyaron> 算了，懒得折腾。
<happyaron> 没法跟土豪交流这些。
 * happyaron 的功放现在全靠肾5s
<gebjgd> happyaron: 小音箱国内的牌子很给力
 * wzssyqa 决定开始学习蒸馒头
<imtxc> iMadper|Muggle: 看吧，你又改主意了
<jusss> iMadper|Muggle: 在吗
<jusss> iMadper|Muggle: c语言能进行大数运算吗？比如50位的数字运算
<abc-phone> 挂机党们早上好啊
<jusss> ..
<abc-phone>  。。。。
<wzssyqa> abc-phone: hao
<abc-phone> wzssyqa, 睡不着的？
<wzssyqa> abc-phone: 加班的，算不？
<cherrot> 早
<abc-phone> wzssyqa, 。。。苦命的娃
<cherrot> wzssyqa, 你不是work at home 么 加什么班
<abc-phone> cherrot, 听起来内涵啊
<wzssyqa> cherrot: work at home 不加班也照样加班
<wzssyqa> jusss: 绝对能啊。否则phi是怎么算出来的
<wzssyqa> jusss: 但是肯定要通过一些别的算法哈
<cherrot> wzssyqa, http://www.acfun.com/v/ac1171084 提神醒脑
<^k^> cherrot: ⇪ 葛炮 程序猿 猿泡沫 - AcFun弹幕视频网 - 中国宅文化基地
<jusss> wzssyqa: ...我有个想法就是用第10000位的fibonacci数来和输入的字符串相加来加密
<abc-phone> 。。。
<happyaron> cherrot: 妹子壕早
<wzssyqa> jusss: 太简陋了啊，
<cherrot> happyaron, 早呀壕
<jusss> wzssyqa: 比如那个数是398393893.... 输入的字符串是hello world 然后让它们相加输出 k......
<wzssyqa> jusss: 那你再加密 hello mars 的时候，不还是同样一个数字
<wzssyqa> jusss: 不用多费劲就给猜出来了
<jusss> wzssyqa: 不是呀
<jusss> wzssyqa: fibonacci数都是不一样的呀
<imtxc> 早啊大家
<jusss> wzssyqa: 第一个h可能是k 第二个h可能是z呀 根据对应的位置上的数字不同输出的不同
<jusss> wzssyqa: 第一万个数字估计有好几十位，可以写好几行话了
<wzssyqa> jusss: 你这就依赖于算法的保密性了
<wzssyqa> jusss: 现在的加密都要求算法公开。
<jusss> wzssyqa: 要是用第1000万位的fibonacci数字估计能加密几十页文字了
<jusss> wzssyqa: 自己玩，不公开，还只是个想法
<jusss> wzssyqa: 你认为容易被破解吗？用fibonacci数加密，关键你还得知道是第多少位的数字
<Ver1tas> haha
<Ver1tas> da jia hao ...
<Ver1tas> xue Xiao mei yo uzhong wen hsuru fa XP
<cherrot> Ver1tas, 自己装一个啊
<wzssyqa> Ver1tas: then, use english please
<Ver1tas> wootton high school
<Ver1tas> de MCPS Jiao yu ji xi tong
<alvin_rxg> Ver1tas: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *a'CN2%?4*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com/ 謝謝！
<Ver1tas> ty for the url
<Ver1tas> installling
<Ver1tas> lol
<Ver1tas> 阿阿这个好反人类还没google输入法好用
<wzssyqa> Ver1tas: 你说什么？
<happyaron> Ver1tas: http://pinyin.sogou.com/linux
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 搜狗输入法 for linux
<Ver1tas> 哎  我还是用谷歌云输入法好了。。。
<Ver1tas> 不过谢啦各位。。。
 * cherrot fcitx 大法好 ～ 
<cherrot> 壕们晚安 我要和妹子们玩耍去了
<happyaron> cherrot: 你是自己玩耍去了吧
<Ver1tas> 卧槽烧死脱团狗
<happyaron> Ver1tas: 他脱团太久了，没戏
<Ver1tas> 烧死烧死
<cherrot> happyaron, =.=
<cherrot> Ver1tas, =。=
<happyaron> cherrot: 妹子壕以后每天提醒你一次我那只啊
<happyaron> cherrot: 我那只那只那只那只啊
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 你直接扑去好了
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 。。。
<cherrot> happyaron, 约好了～ 过完周末我再提醒他一下我的预约
<cherrot> happyaron, 或者周末来我家做饭吃 做饭最能提升感情了～
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 不至于啦
<happyaron> cherrot: 行啊，做点啥。
<happyaron> cherrot: 我提前学学。
 * cherrot 妹子的饭真好吃  让我都有早下班的动力了
<cherrot> happyaron, 我去 不会做饭啊？ 那你败了 lol
<happyaron> cherrot: 妈蛋
<Ver1tas> xia le
<happyaron> cherrot: 主要是做啥，会得不多。
<Ver1tas> ge wei baibai~~~
<happyaron> Ver1tas: 不送
<cherrot> Ver1tas, good night
<cherrot> happyaron, 家常菜就好啊
<happyaron> cherrot: 额
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 下周我去你家用厨房。
<cherrot> happyaron, ...
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 随时可以
<happyaron> cherrot: 嗯，最近一次做菜是过年给母上做了。
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 周五开始交规
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 都tmd晚班的
<wzssyqa> 这个周五？
<happyaron> y
<happyaron> 五六日晚间
<happyaron> 下周的班会和签证冲突。
<happyaron> cherrot: 我的电饭锅估计明天才到货，没厨房伤不起啊。
 * happyaron 再说了如果妹子会做，我就不用会那么多了。
 * happyaron 留几手预防冷暴力就好了。
<happyaron> 大半夜的还写 #!/bin/sh 伤不起。
<jusss> happyaron: 第一行写halt -p就解决了
<happyaron> jusss: 那是给自己挖坑呢
<jusss> 后面的都可以忽略了
<jusss> happyaron: 你用什么脚本语言？
<jusss> 打算学一门，但是貌似网上关于脚本的骂战不少
<happyaron> jusss: shell
<happyaron> 生产环境里只用shell和C
<cherrot> jusss, 你不用脚本？
<jusss> cherrot: 都是用到时抄一点，自己没怎么学过，就看过一点bash,然后就被bash那奇葩的符号打败了
<jusss> 再然后就没有然后了。。。
<happyaron> jusss: 糙快猛的shell，牛逼通用的python
<jusss> happyaron: 每次看到python都想到缩进。。。
<happyaron> jusss: 如果你需要用它来做各种各样的杂事，上来学perl/ruby其实不大好
<happyaron> jusss: perl 你就不像倒regex么
<happyaron> 想到
<jusss> happyaron: perl的符号也太多了点，被人称火星文 @#!
<jusss> $
 * cherrot shell 是太糙了。。。。对我来说 如果说存在看不懂的脚本 那就是shell了。。
<happyaron> cherrot: 糙快猛啊
<jusss> happyaron: 据说ruby不错，貌似现在发型版不自带ruby吧，都自带python perl
<happyaron> jusss: 对
<happyaron> jusss: ruby语法好学
<happyaron> 虽然我其实也不懂。。。
<cherrot> jusss, 很多发行版套件都是用Perl和python写的  但木有ruby的
 * cherrot 我是个拍黄片的。。
<happyaron> cherrot: 何出此言啊
<jusss> cherrot: 嗯，还有用看不懂的bash写的，感觉各种看不懂
<cherrot> happyaron, PHP
<happyaron> cherrot: lol
<happyaron> jusss: 脚本就不要指望很快能看懂了
<jusss> happyaron: guile是默认安装的吗
<happyaron> jusss: 能工作就万岁（有点教坏人的意思
<happyaron> jusss: 额这么高端的东西肿么可能
<happyaron> jusss: shell perl 是一定有的，python基本也都有。
<happyaron> jusss: 其他的不必多心。
<jusss> 感觉guile也有点奇葩，和主流不一样
<happyaron> 妈蛋的明明20行的脚本我怎么就写不出来呢。
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 说明你困了
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 写出来了
<jusss> 昨天看完了星战3部曲，也能说自己是伪星战迷了，lol
<jusss> lord vader 一个只漏过一面的主演，
<jiero> lol
<IsoaSFlus> おはよう〜
#ubuntu-cn 2014-07-03
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.10 • 麒麟浏览器的主页怎么改 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461628 为了体验最新的unity，下载了麒麟，居然发现其中的chromium和firefox的主页都不能修改。 主页劫持的噩梦居然在linux上出现了？ 那儿能改啊。 统计信息: 发表于 由 NetDreamer — 2014-07-03 8:22
<IsoaSFlus> 为毛用kyrin
<jiero> 早上好，大家。
<jiero> imtxc:  就是昨天那些话。没有鄙视？
<jiero> Destine:   早安
<imtxc> 9/quit
<WL_mutou> 早上好
<WL_mutou> O(∩_∩)O
<jiero> tenzu:  疼疼你疼么
<tenzu> jiero: 不疼啊
<tenzu> limechat有更新
<jiero> tenzu:  好，我现在发现我身上皮肤病好多种。。。
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • ubuntu疯狂建立TCP连接 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461629 不停的用高端口（>1000）往不同的IP地址建立连接，有的时候有域名，比如台湾的苹果日报，有的时候没有域名，就看到一堆IP地址。中毒了吗？新安装的操作系统啊。而且在两台机器上分别装了一个ubuntu12.04 LTS，一
<^k^>  ─> 个ubuntu13.04，都出现同样的问题。导致其他人都上不了网，整个公司的端口都被占用了。请问这是什么问题，如何解决。我不知道 …
<tenzu> jiero: 各种瘙痒?
<jiero> tenzu:  阴部是4种。。。
<tenzu> jiero: 我似乎知道了什么不该知道的事
<jiero> tenzu:  脚部有足癣。
<jiero> tenzu:  没啥，就是湿疹类的3种和痔疮。。。
<tenzu> jiero: 湿疹倒是比较常见
<jiero> tenzu:  一定要去医院了，我皮肤比较糟糕，容易感染。
<jiero> tenzu: 腿上都会有奇葩的斑点
<tenzu> jiero: 适应不了天朝气候?
<jiero> tenzu: 一拉皮囊就会出病变的感觉。
<jiero> tenzu: 不是吧。。。
<tenzu> jiero: 你回袋鼠国呆段时间看看
<tenzu> jiero: restart system
<jiero> 。。。
<onlylove> yunfan: 你买的那路由啥牌子来着，信号好的那个
<onlylove> happyaron: 蓉蓉在不在
<jiero> onlylove:  和牌子都没关系了哈，一个牌子只需要做个好产品，其他的中不溜就好了。
<jiero> onlylove: 中国店铺都搞什么一个爆款，其他垃圾
<onlylove> jiero: 别捣乱，要么你给推荐个
<jiero> onlylove:  我推荐给你个很差的好不。 TP-Link WR 942 N
<onlylove> jiero: 滚
<jiero> o 941ND
<jiero> 可以穿2层墙后20米
<jiero> onlylove:  实测
<jiero> onlylove: 我从我奶奶家接受到从姥爷家传来的信号
<onlylove> jiero: 你家墙里面没钢筋吧
<jiero> onlylove: 有啊
<jiero> onlylove:  大学的宿舍
<onlylove> jiero: 铁丝吧，还钢筋
<onlylove> jiero: 大学宿舍是你奶奶家
<jiero> onlylove:  领导都住在这里。
<onlylove> jiero: 你能有点逻辑么
<jiero> onlylove: 我奶奶是大学教授呢
<jiero> onlylove: lol
<onlylove> jiero: 那你姥爷家也是大学教授？
<jiero> onlylove: 对啊
<tenzu> 罗姐是书香门第出来的
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=40176
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | Windows 8.x增长停滞，XP依旧坚挺
<onlylove> tenzu: TMD你信？
<tenzu> onlylove: 你不信?
<onlylove> tenzu: 我只是接受不大了而已
<onlylove> tenzu: 我说了又不算
<tenzu> onlylove: 其实我也不知道是不是真的
<onlylove> tenzu: 书香门第，怎么着也得和教授这样机智，罗杰那样……我怀疑是书看多了
<tenzu> onlylove: 他/她/它是袋鼠思路, 跟天朝不合
<onlylove> tenzu: 有道理
<hoxily> jiero: 早
<jiero> hoxily:  早
<jiero> onlylove: 。。。教授是机智么？
<jiero> onlylove: lol
<tenzu> 谁是教授?
<imwithye> 这么牛逼。。。
<jiero> tenzu:  你快了。
<jiero> tenzu: 疼教授
<IsoaSFlus> webqq现在能上传图片吗
<tenzu> jiero: 我早着呢
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 小白求教 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461630 怎么卸载软件啊 rm好像不太干净 有木有干净点的办法 统计信息: 发表于 由 轩辕慧闯 — 2014-07-03 10:15
<jiero> tenzu:  呵呵，至少不用等到快退休
<tenzu> jiero: 那倒是
<betacz> 请教一下，为什么我的UFW规则在重启之后就没有了，有什么地方要设置吗
<imtxc> 哇塞
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  10:25
<IsoaSFlus> 话说提问的智慧那个网站为什么挂掉了
<imtxc> onlylove: 公司门口有10来个模特儿在互相拍…………
 * jiero 一巴掌打不正imtxc 
<onlylove> imtxc: 来真相
<onlylove> imtxc: hd的
<jiero> imtxc: 单反拿出来
<imtxc> jiero: 我想拍 cc onlylove
<imtxc> 但是人一个个拿的红圈，我怎么拿手机？
<onlylove> imtxc: 然后被发现了？
<onlylove> imtxc: 上金圈
<tenzu> imtxc: 你应该拿个lomo, 彰显文艺范儿
<yunfan> onlylove: 水星
<yunfan> onlylove: 3根天线的 不过外壳貌似一体成型 不好拆
<onlylove> yunfan: 我给人推荐八法罗了……
<yunfan> onlylove: 价格给力 天猫买的 才54
<yunfan> onlylove: 无所谓 用个路由而已
<onlylove> yunfan: 她主要是抱怨TP的玩游戏老是掉线，水星是TP的小牌，不敢推荐啊
<onlylove> yunfan: 所以找个wifi稳定的
<yunfan> onlylove: 我没啥感觉
<onlylove> yunfan: 你不玩MMORPG啊……
<yunfan> 因为我玩游戏的机器不走wifi
<onlylove> yunfan: wifi的问题是她抱怨厕所没信号！
<onlylove> yunfan: 她的游戏机还是2600K的I7
<yunfan> onlylove: 哈 我那个新路由买来后 不但厕所有信号 所有房间都有了
<yunfan> 挺好 现在我电视机搬到房间里 靠电视机自己的wifi看电影都可以
<yunfan> 我也是i7 2600
<yunfan> 她为毛买2600k 又不是超频爱好者
<onlylove> yunfan: 妹子不知道怎么搞的，弄了SB的声卡，要搞KX驱动
<onlylove> yunfan: 然后海贼的8G内存，装了32的系统！
<imtxc> ..
<onlylove> yunfan: 我说你给换了，然后她给我哭，上次找人装KX调声卡花了好几十……
<yunfan> onlylove: 装32系统屌 哈哈
<onlylove> yunfan: 我和她玩一个游戏，32位系统玩痛不欲生，真不知道她当时怎么想的
<yunfan> onlylove: 估计就是为了找借口让你常来修电脑嘛 顺便也修修她
<onlylove> yunfan: 我都打上换电脑了
<onlylove> yunfan: 不是……真心不是
<onlylove> yunfan: 如果是的话，早准了
<tenzu> 一定是!
<yunfan> onlylove: 人家不是随便的仁
<onlylove> yunfan: 她家就在通州，要是可以的话，早告诉我地址了
<yunfan> onlylove: p啊 谁回家啪啪啊
<yunfan> 在家都是乖孩子
<onlylove> yunfan: 你把电脑放酒店啊
<jiero> 。。。
<yunfan> onlylove: 呵呵 告诉你酒店地址 这意思还不够明显？
<yunfan> 要是我 管她电脑在不在 我只管去修
<onlylove> yunfan: 算了，你想多了
<yunfan> 有机器就连机器一块秀 没有就修人
<jiero> cherrot:  有个差劲的 长焦镜头在特价中。
<onlylove> yunfan: 只是装下系统而已，我这几天在看KX驱动，以备不时之需
<happyaron> onlylove: ?
<jiero> happyaron:  蓉蓉肉
<onlylove> happyaron: 给个信号盖的足够大的路由，八法罗，网件 Huawei
<happyaron> jiero: 神马……
<jiero> onlylove: 直接放两个啊
<onlylove> happyaron: 不求功能，只求稳定不掉线，信号覆盖
<happyaron> onlylove: 预算多少，要求双频么
<onlylove> happyaron: 对方是白富美
<happyaron> onlylove: 家用？
<jiero> onlylove: 。。。直接拿下
<onlylove> happyaron: 家用，只玩游戏
<happyaron> onlylove: http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?id=18883522986
<^k^> happyaron: ⇪ 贝尔金Belkin N600 双频无线路由器 600M F9K1102ZH 畅享II 热卖 双频无线wifi 内置4根3D天线 三年质保 支持手机设置（IOS、Andriod） 价格:430.00 元
<jiero> onlylove:  和白富美一起。。。
<onlylove> happyaron: 能保证覆盖吧？
<onlylove> happyaron: yunfan说有个水星的不错，但是她抱怨TP的总是掉线，我怀疑是小宽带的问题
 * wzssyqa 恭喜 onlylove 
<happyaron> onlylove: 不敢保证，但比普通tp好就是了。
 * jiero 恭喜 wzssyqa
<happyaron> onlylove: 我给老娘用的这个，全家无死角。
 * jiero 恭喜错了。。。
<jiero> lol
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 恭喜毛，一起玩游戏三年了，能在一起早在一起了
<happyaron> onlylove: 你真别说
<jiero> onlylove: 。。。
<happyaron> onlylove: 努力下吧
<jiero> onlylove:  抓紧努力
<onlylove> happyaron: 户型不特殊吧？
<onlylove> happyaron: 不是那种长的吧
<happyaron> onlylove: 不特殊，但房子不大。
<onlylove> happyaron: 没啥……她要说不好让她出给我就好了，贝尔金的东西，我还是不愁卖的
<happyaron> :)
<happyaron> onlylove: 三个ssid
<happyaron> 非常赞
<jiero> onlylove:  好朋友，和你三年都没找另一半么？
<onlylove> jiero: 有过，后来散了，那个人和我关系也不错
<onlylove> happyaron: 不是……我记得路由就一个essid来着，这个三个怎么讲
<onlylove> happyaron: 我没玩过好东西，别笑话
<jiero> onlylove: 换你了可以尝试，只要你有心。
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 一个5GHz，一个2.4GHz
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 一个访客模式
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 额……这么好玩啊……
<jiero> wzssyqa happyaron 都是富啊
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 其实喔觉得应该是4个
<jiero> 新富。
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 访客模式是web认证的
<happyaron> onlylove: ^
<onlylove> happyaron: 可以关掉的吧……
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 访客模式不也应该分2.4和5？
<happyaron> onlylove: 对
<onlylove> happyaron: 太复杂玩不转就丢人了
<onlylove> wzssyqa: 自动分配？
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 配置上没区分，我也没蛋疼去看信号
<happyaron> onlylove: 对了我家里可以做到5GHz无死角覆盖
 * happyaron 屋子太小了，墙也不厚
<onlylove> happyaron: 有线100……
<onlylove> happyaron: 看着略不爽
<happyaron> onlylove: 啥意思
<onlylove> happyaron: 现在机器都GE卡了吧……
<onlylove> happyaron: 路由还是FE的
<happyaron> onlylove: lol
<happyaron> onlylove: 又如何。
<onlylove> happyaron: 内网GE互联多爽
<happyaron> onlylove: 家里的环境应该也够用了吧
<happyaron> onlylove: GE基本跑不到啊
<onlylove> happyaron: 对我来说不够……
<happyaron> onlylove: 那你不适合这种路由器
<onlylove> happyaron: 当然我只是偶尔用
<onlylove> happyaron: 平时是没问题
<happyaron> onlylove: 没人关心你，大家都只关心白富美
<onlylove> happyaron: 我换新电脑，习惯走网络传文件，当然越快越好
<happyaron> onlylove: 你能自己解决，我们都相信。
<onlylove> happyaron: 你们赢了！
<wzssyqa> onlylove: 白富美你不用拿来大家用
<happyaron> onlylove: http://item.jd.com/964308.html 这个不知道是不是GE
<^k^> happyaron: ⇪ 【贝尔金F9K1116zh】贝尔金（BELKIN） F9K1116zh AC双频宽带无线路由器（黑色） 流线造型，时尚家居必需品【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东 价格:719.00
<Guest86522> thinkpad X240 无线网卡驱动要怎么装
<Guest86522> 03:00.0 Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. Device 818b
<Guest86522> lspci
<Guest86522> 03:00.0 Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. Device 818b
<happyaron> 阿当壕不在
<apue_2e> 有人是thinkpad X240的么
<apue_2e> 无线网卡装不起来。。用madwifi也没用
<happyaron> onlylove: 我以前是坚定的TP/水星用户，后来被 wzssyqa 给带得用上 belkin 了
<apue_2e> ..
<apue_2e> 没人知道么
<happyaron> apue_2e: 装最新的ubuntu
<happyaron> apue_2e: 14.04貌似对x240做过OEM certification
 * happyaron 饿死我了
<happyaron> apue_2e: 别小窗了
<huntxu> happyaron: 壕你可以吃人民币啊
<huntxu> happyaron: 矬水星
<happyaron> huntxu: 。。。
<happyaron> huntxu: 信号要求不高的时候很好
<happyaron> 便宜
<yunfan> onlylove: 是你不主动 难道你要妹子去酒店开好房然后给你房间号不成
<onlylove> happyaron: 看评价不是太好，而且是FE的
<huntxu> happyaron: 你家都是500平米以上的，水星不行啊
 * huntxu 专业黑蓉蓉27年
<onlylove> huntxu: 不是，yunfan说他用水星信号还成
<huntxu> 嘛单生日要到了
<happyaron> onlylove: 嗯
<huntxu> onlylove: yunfan 家和 happyaron 家能比？
<onlylove> yunfan: 我已经调戏她半年了，不温不火的
<happyaron> huntxu: 我家连50平都木有
<onlylove> yunfan: 不指望
<IsoaSFlus> 菊苣们,问个问题,14.04中是没有python3.3了么
<yunfan> onlylove: 调戏不惩罚你 就说明有戏
<huntxu> happyaron: 卫生间不到50平？太小了吧
<happyaron> onlylove: 加油加油
<onlylove> huntxu: 但是yunfan当时确实有个信号问题
<happyaron> huntxu: ...
<yunfan> huntxu: 那倒是 哈皮家能跑马呢
<happyaron> onlylove: 我们看好你
<happyaron> yunfan: wtf...
<onlylove> huntxu: 北京土著，你放了我吧
<huntxu> happyaron: yunfan 不止啊，上次他说小型飞机直接起降都没问题
<onlylove> happyaron: 北京土著，你放了我吧，
<happyaron> onlylove: 不是北京的路过。
<onlylove> huntxu: 错了……
<huntxu> onlylove: 难道说的是777？！
<onlylove> happyaron: 虽然是通州的，但也是北京土著
<yunfan> huntxu: 这不是废话么 还用说？ 太掉价了
<happyaron> onlylove: 真不是
<onlylove> huntxu: 什么777？
<happyaron> onlylove: 咱是大砍省的。
<huntxu> onlylove: boeing
 * happyaron 唉这里已经被尼玛玩坏了。
<huntxu> 黑得没边
<onlylove> huntxu: 波音777？我记得空客更大一点？
<onlylove> happyaron: 我让她试试天猫那个去吧……
<jiero> onlylove: 北京土著怎么样啊。
<jiero> onlylove:  摸起来？
<onlylove> jiero: 滚
<happyaron> onlylove: 试试吧，要不你去给她做wds
<onlylove> happyaron: 不会，没做过
<happyaron> onlylove: 这样你就有机会了不是么
<jiero> onlylove:  ？什么呢？你还没牵过手？
<happyaron> onlylove: 我给你提供场所和设备练习
<onlylove> happyaron: 装系统都不给机会
<happyaron> onlylove: 人家不需要你装系统
<onlylove> jiero: 一起玩游戏而已
<happyaron> onlylove: 但wifi不一样啊
<jiero> onlylove:  。。。我就和别人手说话而已也都会握手的。
<onlylove> happyaron: 你先给我来个带SB声卡的机器，我去搞KX而已
<happyaron> onlylove: 没有。。。
<onlylove> jiero: 我只能给你说，我认识的几个北京土著，性格都很好
<happyaron> onlylove: 无线工程师很值钱的
<happyaron> 饭
<onlylove> happyaron: 我楼下是RUCKS
<huntxu> onlylove: 你都上手了？！
<huntxu> onlylove: 摸了？！
<onlylove> huntxu: 毛，你听 jiero胡扯，我真人都没见过
<huntxu> jiero: 给我个生日礼物怎么样
<onlylove> happyaron: 反正也是做无线的，大概拼错了
<onlylove> huntxu: 生日礼物？你今天生日？
<huntxu> onlylove: 6號
<jiero> onlylove:  对啊。正常的。
<yunfan> onlylove: 再不发射 小蝌蚪都要变成青蛙了
<huntxu> jiero: 今年公历和农历只差一天耶， yunfan 估计你们两个也是？
<onlylove> yunfan: 等变成青蛙再说
<jiero> huntxu:  你需要什么呢？
<onlylove> jiero: 先给我送，我今天
<huntxu> jiero: 钱或者女人
<yunfan> huntxu: 什么差一天
<huntxu> yunfan: 公历和农历生日
<yunfan> huntxu: 不可能人人都这样
<yunfan> 而且我不知道自己农历生日是哪天
<huntxu> yunfan: 对哦，当年闰6月。。。
<huntxu> yunfan: 我不会比你大吧 =.=
<jiero> onlylove:  我没有你的任何信息。
<jiero> huntxu:  你比他大一点好像
<huntxu> jiero: 我比你大不？
<jiero> huntxu: 比我小
<yunfan> huntxu: 年龄我不知道 jj你一定没我大 lol
<jiero> huntxu:  我过去了。
<onlylove> jiero: 说着玩的
<huntxu> jiero: 好吧，上个月好像你说了
<huntxu> yunfan: 87党就你最小 lol
<yunfan> huntxu: 我生日早过去了 别瞎扯
<yunfan> 我3月份的
<jiero> yunfan: lol
<jiero> huntxu: 是你了
<jiero> 现在看不出来，要是 当时yunfan 1岁左右碰到 huntxu 就能轻松欺负了。
<huntxu> jiero: 我出生不到4斤
<huntxu> jiero: 比我小的都能欺负我
<jiero> huntxu:  恩。小孩孩
<jiero> huntxu:  我妹1岁多就欺负我。
<yunfan> 我家族里我最小 额
<yunfan> 主要是我爸妈都分别是家里最小的
<jiero> yunfan:  我的话，有个比自己小17岁的妹，小24岁的妹。
<jiero> 哈哈。
<jiero> huntxu:  不能欺负你
<yunfan> jiero: 这没啥啊 我爸爸就是这样啊
<yunfan> jiero: 只不过他是小的那个
<yunfan> jiero: 我爸爸有个侄子 只比他小几岁
<yunfan> 是亲侄子哦 可不是攀亲戚那种
<jiero> 恩。。。攀 亲戚我不懂
<huntxu> jiero: 小这么多。。。
<jiero> huntxu:  舅舅晚婚晚育
<jiero> huntxu: 我舅难道是26~7岁才找对象的么。
<huntxu> jiero: 额，你要这么说啊，我小舅父的儿子比我大舅父的孙子小了8岁。。。
<huntxu> jiero: 出生就当别人叔叔，还给他侄子抱着。。。
<jiero> huntxu:  哦。我家里同辈的一般不超过5岁年龄差。
<jiero> 多多少少。有点奇异。
<onlylove> kx驱动看的晕晕的
<onlylove> 怪不得有人能靠这个赚钱
<onlylove> 没卡没法玩，有空再说
<onlylove> 例行维护有公告不放更新包，真恶心
 * imtxc 公交卡给我压弯了
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 渣男疯女,逗你一脸坏笑 : 今天和女朋友一起吃饭,菜上齐了准备吃饭,突然一只苍蝇停在了桌子上,说时迟那时快,我女朋友拿起一盘菜砸了下去,没砸中,继续一盘一盘的砸,经过十几轮的激战,桌上的菜砸完了苍蝇也死了。。。我从人群中走过来问她怎么了,她说:跟苍老师一个姓
<^k^>  ─> 的都得死…
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • 请教批量复制并重命名文件夹及其中的文件 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461632 现有一个模板文件夹lesson，里面有子文件夹images和一个lesson.html 请教怎样复制出20个lesson文件夹，并且将名称改为lesson1～lesson20，里面的lesson.html也重命名为lesson1～lesson20.html，子文件夹images不
<^k^>  ─> 变 统计信息: 发表于 由 TeliuTe — 2014-07-03 12:14
<imtxc> jiero: 啥？早上刚看到就下线了
<imtxc> jiero: 没明白你说什么啊
<imtxc> yunfan: 那多好啊
<imtxc> yunfan: 那样辈份大
<imtxc> yunfan: 你儿子辈份更大
<zhaotongxue> 有人吗？
<^k^> zhaotongxue:点点点.  12:23
<zhaotongxue> jdk的rpm包怎么安装呢？
<zhaotongxue> 这个暗部上
<zhaotongxue> 安不上
<zhaotongxue> 怎么发图片呢？
<hoxily> zhaotongxue: paste here(http://pastebin.org) and copy the url
<hoxily> zhaotongxue: (http://imagebin.org)
<^k^> hoxily: ⇪ 取标题 the scheme http does not accept registry part: imagebin.org) (or bad hostname?)
<hoxily> zhaotongxue: e.g. http://imagebin.org/314870
<yunfan> imtxc: 辈分大有啥好的
<zhaotongxue> hoxily:你是机器人吗？？？？
<onlylove> zhaotongxue: ubuntu下载deb或者bin包，别下rpm
<leavfin> 关于xterm配置的问题
<zhaotongxue> 这是fedora
<zhaotongxue> 以前都用ubuntu
<zhaotongxue> 这次想换了
<zhaotongxue> 解锁糗大发了
<zhaotongxue> 结果
<leavfin> 配置了.Xresoures但是一旦xterm -name以后就失效了，有什么解决办法？
<imtxc> yunfan: 以后有些比你年龄还大的人会叫你儿子大爷
<nyfair> 安卓党经过升级已经恢复正常了，电脑貌似登录也没问题了，现在就只剩ios的修复了，这些什么被墙的宣言都是唬人的
<nyfair> 近日，由于Line的大陆客户端服务器频频崩溃，给广大用户造成了很多困扰和疑惑。但是问题总会得到解决，希望大家不要听信和传播谣言，更不要揣测和撒播关于政治的种种论断和看法，原因你们懂的。这里只是为大家提供友情互联的网路世界，一切以为各位网友提供服务和帮助为中心，但有些包含敏感信息的帖子会被删除，给各位带来的ä¸
 * nyfair 民逗们才过了半天就被打脸了？
<nyfair> sb们怎么不去solidot投稿？
<leavfin> 如果改用-class的话就会另外打开一个空白的xterm
<leavfin> 糊涂了,空白的xterm是自己开的，呵呵
<akf> 投稿也没用了
<yunfan> http://www.google.com/intl/en/chrome/devices/hp-chromebook-11/?utm_source=en-ha-na-us-gdn-dco&utm_medium=ha&utm_content=hp-banner&utm_campaign=en#hp-cb-11-moreless
<yunfan> 这个那个充电特性很赞
<yunfan> 跟手机一个口充
<yunfan> 也就意味着你可以拿个几万毫安的充电宝给他这个chromebook当后备电源了
<yunfan> 要是支持sim卡就无敌了
<nyfair> yunfan: 三星不是还有个无线充电专利么
<nyfair> yunfan: 比这个高大上很多吧
<nyfair> adam8157: 壕，民逗被打脸了就不认账，怎么办？
<yunfan> nyfair: 无线充电是屌 但是普适性不好
<adam8157> nyfair: 你闲的老扯这些
<yunfan> nyfair: 你要说usb充电有什么高大上 那倒没有 我就是希望可以续航屌点 这个能用充电宝做到 我觉得非常实用
<yunfan> adam8157: 这得怪你
<imtxc> 色大象呢
<nyfair> adam8157: 不是我扯，民逗的主体成分，律师叫兽程序猿
<nyfair> adam8157: 其中天天吹g婊的程序猿最容易被蛊惑
<yunfan> nyfair: 呵呵 有本事你把程序员都驱逐出境嘛
<yunfan> 我等着这一天呢
<yunfan> 交了那么多税款 总有一天会买个机票给我
<nyfair> yunfan: 我又没敌意，我说的是民逗的比例在程序猿里很高
<yunfan> nyfair: 我也没有敌意 我就想搭车出去
<yunfan> 你们驱逐哪个 我可以扮演哪个
<nyfair> yunfan: 那就去吧
<yunfan> 只要不免费送子弹就行
<nyfair> yunfan: 我相信你的能力能养活自己了，不像大部分民逗
<yunfan> 靠 惠普这个也是三星的猎户座芯片
<adam8157> jiero: 你昨天跟我说话的时候我在睡觉
<yunfan> nyfair: 你一个月津贴有几万把
<^k^> 新 游戏和游戏模拟器 • dota2是不是左上角的设置按钮很难打开 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461637 rt，我在主界面是想按出设置要靠人品的才能按出来，然后在游戏里面又很难按回主界面，请问怎么解决 统计信息: 发表于 由 365039311 — 2014-07-03 12:50
<jiero> adam8157:  当妈妈。
<jiero> adam8157 什么事情来着我记不得了。
<onlylove> nyfair: http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=40180
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 微软云储存服务OneDrive被封锁
<onlylove> yunfan: kx驱动玩过么
<yunfan> onlylove: 没听说过都
<onlylove> yunfan: creative的sb声卡的独立驱动
<jiero> onlylove:  要那么复杂么？直接来顶级耳机？
<onlylove> yunfan: http://www.kxproject.com/
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ Official kX Project Site -- News
<onlylove> jiero: 我TM想抽你，赶紧去找你家啾啾去，别整天说消失一个月，结果第二天就冒出来
<^k^> 新 UbuntuKylin • 不能修改麒麟14.10 a1中chromium和firefox的主页。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461638 为了体验最新的unity，下载了麒麟14.10 a1，居然发现其中的chromium和firefox的主页都不能修改。 主页劫持的噩梦居然在linux上出现了？ 请教各位，在那儿能删除浏览器的主页设置。 统计信息: 发
<^k^>  ─> 表于 由 NetDreamer — 2014-07-03 13:09
<jiero> onlylove: 我不会在这里公开提起了。
 * jiero 现在感觉 onlylove 过激。
<onlylove> jiero: 你过激才是真的，用kx驱动就要用顶级耳机？
<nyfair> 微软周三宣布收购UnityVS开发商SyntaxTree。收购完成后，UnityVS插件将可通过微软官网免费下载。
<nyfair> 微软未透露收购SyntaxTree的价格。后者开发了最流行游戏引擎Unity在Visual Studio下的插件UnityVS。
<nyfair> 通过UnityVS，开发者可以在Visual Studio工具中实时查看和纠错游戏代码。目前包括艺电（EA）、育碧（Ubisoft）、Mojang、Valve以及雪暴（Blizzard）等在内的多家知名游戏开发商都在使用UnityVS插件进行Windows游戏开发。
<onlylove> jiero: 你用D90咋不买泥坑的镜皇
<onlylove> jiero: 用单反不用全幅和镜皇你好意思？
<jiero> onlylove: 游戏耳机的顶级耳机也不是很贵啊。也就 500元 RMB吧。
<jiero> onlylove:  又不是音乐耳机。
<onlylove> jiero: 你打发叫花子呢
<jiero> onlylove: 。。。
<onlylove> jiero: 游戏耳机最好的绝对不止500RMB
<jiero> onlylove: 没说最好的。
<jiero> onlylove: 说的是级别。
<onlylove> jiero: 顶级不是最好的？是最次的？
<onlylove> jiero: 缤特力一个蓝牙还400多呢
<nyfair> onlylove: jiero说的没问题啊，游戏耳机性能需求不高的
<onlylove> nyfair: EAX
<yunfan> onlylove: 我管他那么多呢 创新是新加坡的
 * jiero 抱抱 nyfair 
<yunfan> onlylove: 我发现新加坡和台湾 两家华人生产的这些硬件 驱动都很2
<onlylove> yunfan: 额……不知道，你不说我都不知道
<onlylove> yunfan: 额，台湾可是主板制造商
<yunfan> 我坐车去
<yunfan> 明天考科目一
<imtxc> yunfan: yoooooo 有车了啊
<imtxc> jiero: onlylove 你俩怎么吵起来了
<onlylove> imtxc: 我只是问了下kx驱动，他就说用搞那么复杂么，要不要顶级耳机，这不是要找我打架的节奏么
<onlylove> imtxc: 难道是因为帮妹子问的，他心情不好，故意刺激我？
<jiero> imtxc: 。因为我喜欢乱说
<jiero> imtxc:  我最近烦 oe 太多了
<onlylove> imtxc: 看到了吧，他这就是找我吵的节奏，我怎么那么倒霉
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 拥抱新技术：UEFI是个好东西 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461639 一台THTF笔记本，支持UEFI，在UEFI模式下先装win7，再装utopic。 这样，在引导OS之前，就可以调整启动顺序，是默认win，还是lin，都可以改。开机按启动菜单选择键（F10)，还可以随意选择启动哪个系统。 解
<^k^>  ─> 决了以前在BIOS下，必须通过GRUB才能选择windows的步骤。 我用GRUB有个老问题。在办公室，为了避免GRUB启动菜单引起别人的意见和好 …
<[vvv]> 大家好 我想问一个问题 不知道为什么我在用14.04自带的视频播放器的时候播放rmvb文件时 音视频不同步 我安装了解码器之后依旧如此 这是为什么？
<nyfair> rmvb哪来的ubuntu解码器？又一个被几年前的野鸡教程坑的
<onlylove> nyfair: 哦，几年前是totem，播放rmvb会提示你装解码器，可能是gstreamer
<nyfair> 是啊
<[vvv]> 对的
<[vvv]> 是提示安装解码器后我安装的
<onlylove> 现在是啥来着，不知道了，我一直用VLC
<nyfair> 就vlc呗
<jiero> [vvv]:  多老的版本了
<nyfair> mplayer已死，有事烧纸，反正我已经不推荐了
<jiero> 话说，我好多年没见 rmvb了，快8年了。
<nyfair> x264全方面超越了嘛
<[vvv]> jiero：3.10.1
<jiero> [vvv]:  那是什么。。。
<nyfair> 不过rmvb依然比g婊的vp8要好很多啊
 * nyfair 语录
<[vvv]> jiero：你不是问我版本。。
 * nyfair 影音问题，卸载gstreamer
 * nyfair 没有声音，卸载pulseaudio
<[vvv]> 我试试
 * nyfair 启动异常，卸载systemd
<[vvv]> 可是我好像没安装gstreamer
<nyfair> 你用什么放的？
<[vvv]> 就是自带的视频播放器
<nyfair> 那必然是gstreamer啊
<[vvv]> 可是终端里提示未发现软件包
<nyfair> linux三大毒瘤：systemd pulseaudio avahi
<nyfair> gstreamer有后来居上的趋势
<jiero> [vvv]:  我在扯，根本没见过 rmvb，怎么能解决呢。
<[vvv]> jiero：好吧
<jiero> nyfair:  。。。
<nyfair> 你终端怎么查的？
<nyfair> 那破玩意的全名好像叫gstreamer0.10-{base,good,bad,ugly}啥的
<[vvv]> sudo apt-get remove gstreamer
<imtxc> lol
<imtxc> onlylove: 我要买箱子啦
<nyfair> 哦，现在不叫0.10了，叫1.0
<nyfair> 这sb软件
<nyfair> fyi http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=gstreamer&searchon=names&suite=trusty&section=all
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Ubuntu – Package Search Results -- gstreamer
<nyfair> qt系列的貌似可以用phonon-backends-vlc，gnome系列貌似绑定gstreamer那破烂了？
 * adam8157 new office sucks
<PinoCao> 各位在linux下有谁用过邮件提醒功能？？
<onlylove> imtxc: 啥箱子
<hamo> adam8157: 土豪
<adam8157> hamo: 乖
<adam8157> hamo: new office sucks
<imtxc> onlylove: 音箱啊
<hamo> adam8157: +65535
<imtxc> PinoCao: 邮件提醒？ 比如？
<happyaron> yunfan: 免费送你子弹想得美
<happyaron> yunfan: 给你子弹，也得自己花钱
<happyaron> adam8157: 那么悲剧么
<PinoCao> 。。。。就是在我不开启thunderbird的情况下，有新邮件就可以在任务栏或者通知栏里显示
<happyaron> adam8157: 是条件悲剧，还是因为远
<PinoCao> 我用ubuntu14的时候他本身有这个功能。。但是ubuntu不好用，我换回centos了。。却找不到类似功能。。
<happyaron> 睡一觉真好。
<PinoCao> ron妹。。你一天睡几觉啊？？
<happyaron> 匹诺曹，哥一天爱睡几觉睡几觉啊。
<adam8157> happyaron: 都渣 cc hamo
<happyaron> adam8157: ...
<adam8157> happyaron: 我都想辞职了搞得
<happyaron> adam8157: 学学青蛙
<adam8157> happyaron: level不够啊
<happyaron> adam8157: 他就逃过这劫了么
<happyaron> adam8157: ...
<PinoCao> ron妹。。有男人陪你睡么？？
 * hamo remote真心爽
<onlylove> imtxc: 昨天说的那个K3？
<happyaron> iMadper: 拜见妹子壕
<PinoCao> 额。。刚才下了个门。。又能用google了。。
<iMadper> happyaron: ... 土豪别闹.
<happyaron> iMadper: 我说的是事实
<tenzu> 你们聊的真high
<happyaron> iMadper: 我们都见证了你给萌萌哒的妹子
<iMadper> happyaron: 你见过了?
<happyaron> iMadper: 没见过，在IRC见证的
<jiero> hamo:  你也是remote 了？
<nyfair> PinoCao: g婊什么时候都能上啊？
<imtxc> onlylove: 那个有点贵了
<imtxc> onlylove: 我买个100左右的就好
<onlylove> imtxc: 给我看看那个
<onlylove> imtxc: 谁家的K3
<jiero> iMadper: 给我看看 cherrot 的萌萌
<hamo> jiero: 哪啊
<iMadper> jiero: 我没有呀, cherrot应该有
<hamo> jiero: 我要是remote我就黑在土耳其了
<happyaron> hamo: 为啥在土耳其？
<imtxc> onlylove: 淘宝 睿韵声学 K3
<hamo> happyaron: 伊斯兰国家
<hamo> happyaron: 吃饭方便
<PinoCao> nyfair: 不晓得。。
<PinoCao> hamo: 回民？？
<jiero> hamo:  。。。干嘛黑在土耳其？
<happyaron> hamo: .
<PinoCao> hamo: 同胞。。
<hamo> PinoCao: 你也是？
<PinoCao> hamo: 恩。。
<imtxc> hamo: remote 到兰州呗 cc PinoCao
<PinoCao> imtxc: 那地方太穷。。
<PinoCao> imtxc: 连拉面都没有。。
<hamo> imtxc: 兰州不好，土耳其真心方便，两边都是海，景色好。而且是欧亚的交通枢纽，关键是，妹汁漂亮
<PinoCao> imtxc: 你吃得兰州拉面，在兰州你根本找不到。。
 * happyaron 三句不离妹子了。
<nyfair> dns劫持，直接拨工信部投诉010——12300，完美解决
<PinoCao> hamo: 你是黑过去了？？还是人过去了。。
<jiero> hamo:  而且人家不嫌弃你的身材？
<nyfair> PinoCao: 他是被卖过去当RBQ的
<onlylove> imtxc: 无源的
<nyfair> http://www.baidu.com/link?url=QS0zp9iGorEF9hxvM75e-nuqNWpu2MNBJ70h7QOe8kqsaMJHT5sPvC_ACXfjxeCb
<jiero> hamo: 我无良了。
<PinoCao> nyfair: rbq就是很喜欢和一堆汉子玩游戏的妹子——我叫飞机，可惜不是鸡。？？？？
<hamo> PinoCao: 没呢，这不是yy么
<onlylove> imtxc: 这东西我还是倾向有源的
<hamo> jiero: 怕啥...第二代身材就好了
<onlylove> ^k^: 出来干活！
<PinoCao> hamo: 哦。。土耳其真心不错。。我看过一部土耳其的电影。。伊斯坦堡真心不错。。
<PinoCao> hamo: 遍地是土豪。。遍地是妹子。。还有跟你可以one night的妞子。。
<^k^> onlylove, 我们以前从来没有谈论它。  14:25
<nyfair> kk功能太弱了，要不要我弄只猫耳萌娘来
<nyfair> im.nekonazo.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: 猫聊 ~ NekoIM (@ nekonazo.com)
<jiero> 。。。。
<jiero> 简单地说 c家网络挂了
<jiero> adam8157 刚才c家过载了？你 hamo iMadper` 全掉了
<iMadper`> jiero: 我不知道他们怎么回事, 我在帽帽呀.
<nyfair> 蛤蛤
<nyfair> iMadper: 怒打脸
<PinoCao> ？？
<jiero> iMadper' 哦。
<jiero> iMadper`:  是 bot 掉了
<iMadper`> nyfair: 啊? 啥?
<PinoCao> iMadper`: 我一直想知道，名字前面有星星的是不是都是机器人？？
<imwithye> 我一直想知道^k^ 有源码么～
<tenzu> 你们聊的真high
<nyfair> imwithye: 有，你问它，它会告诉你github repo
<ofan> btrfs现在什么水平了
<imwithye> ^k^: 你的代码
<imwithye> ＝ ＝ #
<onlylove> 确实有，在github上
<onlylove> ofan: 看rhel7
<imwithye> ^k^: source code
<onlylove> nyfair: 你刚发的那个地址是啥
<onlylove> nyfair: kk么报地址
 * adam8157 everything sucks!
<tenzu> 阿当撸掉了尾巴
<nyfair> https://code.google.com/p/openerdns/
<^k^> ⇪ t: openerdns - OpenerDNS: 是面向中国普通互联网用户开放的"高速 安全 免费"的域名解析服务器。 - Google Project Hosting
<nyfair> 比8888好很多
<adam8157> ...
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  14:43
<imtxc> iMadper`: 买了没有
<nyfair> 话说这届世界杯都没任意球直接破门的？
<leavfin> nyfair: 梅西不是有个
<tenzu> nyfair: 用了opendns就能上推?
<nyfair> tenzu: 可以
<^k^> imwithye, .. 休息一下 ..  14:47
<nyfair> 哦，不行，openerdns可以
<adam8157> tenzu: 那是openerdns 不是opendns
<tenzu> 我拼错了
<nyfair> tenzu: opendns是渣渣，解析个国内网站都能滚去粑粑国服务器
<imwithye> ^k^休息一下＝ ＝
<adam8157> iMadper`: 谁他妈把这个傻逼安排在我们office的?????
<nyfair> 最渣的是g婊的8888
<imwithye> http://www.digitalocean.com 上面挂个vpn 能找到最便宜的服务器了＝ ＝＃
<nyfair> 上回我用dmm，无论怎么改都说限制不能访问。最后终于发现是g婊的8888捣鬼，从此再也不用g婊dns了
<^k^> imwithye: ⇪ SSD Cloud Server, VPS Server, Simple Cloud Hosting | DigitalOcean
 * nyfair g婊一生黑
<tenzu> 目测不行
<tenzu> 不知道是我哪里没弄好
<iMadper`> adam8157: 没办法的.
<iMadper`> imtxc: 槑.
<nyfair> 煤球那个不能算吧
<adam8157> iMadper: 我说那个智商低外加发嗲的
<tenzu> 小泄干嘛呢?
<iMadper> adam8157: 我知道, 没办法的.
<iMadper> adam8157: 发嗲???
<iMadper> tenzu: ... 别乱叫, 教授
<nyfair> adam8157: 那种也能进高大上的C记？
<adam8157> iMadper: "哎呀, 怎么又不行了呢"
<adam8157> nyfair: 我司傻逼很多
<nyfair> 。。。
<nyfair> 壕求内推
<iMadper> adam8157: 哦, 应该去nancy的房间
<adam8157> nyfair: www.canonical.com/careers
<alvin_rxg> Title: Canonical | Careers (@ canonical.com)
<tenzu> iMadper: 小谢
<iMadper> tenzu: 腾腾
<nyfair> adam8157: 我会用汇编写红黑树
<iMadper> tenzu: 疼疼
<tenzu> iMadper: 小俊
<adam8157> nyfair: 卧槽, 那我们庙太小了
<nyfair> adam8157: 没事没事，收房租就能养活我了，只要给个能上网瞎扯的环境就好
<adam8157> nyfair: 卧槽, 牛牛求勾搭
<nyfair> adam8157: 你才是菊苣
<adam8157> nyfair: 家产分我一半!!!
<imwithye> 还没毕业的  看你们这些太高贵了
<nyfair> 毕业=失业
<adam8157> iMadper: 我要wfh了nnnd, wh已经安排好了每周wfh三天
<adam8157> nyfair: 家产分我一半!!!
<tenzu> adam8157: wfh是无房户的意思?
<adam8157> tenzu: work from home
<imwithye> 。。。现在实习已经很悲惨了
<tenzu> adam8157: 真是高大上
<adam8157> tenzu: 新offic太远太破, 只能wfh了 nnnd
<nyfair> adam8157: 真是高大上
<adam8157> nyfair: 毛线
<nyfair> 卧槽，我也要wfh
<tenzu> adam8157: 去新office那边买房买车
<jiero> adam8157:  对，去新office那边买120平米的房车
<adam8157> iMadper: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/youtube-all-html5/?src=api
<nyfair> 新世界的卡密撒嘛
<^k^> ⇪ ti: YouTube ALL HTML5 :: Add-ons for Firefox
<nyfair> adam8157: youtube这种渣画质就不要推荐了
<iMadper> adam8157: youku和tudou的有没有?
<nyfair> adam8157: 全世界体验最差的视频网站
<jiero> 。。。
<nyfair> 4tube.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: ..xxXXxx.. (@ 4tube.com)
<jiero> nyfair: 你太鄙视 youtube 了
<adam8157> iMadper: http://zythum.sinaapp.com/youkuhtml5playerbookmark/
<^k^> adam8157: ⇪ 妈妈再也不用担心我的macbook发烫了计划2.0Beta
<nyfair> jiero: 我那帖子上了干货了
<iMadper> adam8157: chrom* only
<^k^> imwithye, .. 休息一下 ..  14:59
<nyfair> youtube，4k的码率，480p的画质
<jiero> nyfair: 。。。从来就没有人评最差的啊。这种人纯粹自找郁闷呢
<imwithye> 为什么他一直更我说休息一下
<nyfair> jiero: 那个视频可是youtube官方宣传4k的视频，没人作假
<imtxc> iMadper: 音箱居然不能顺丰
<imtxc> iMadper: 其实应该在之前京东有影音券的时候买的
<iMadper> imtxc: jd没有我想要的牌子呀
<nyfair> jiero: 反观国内，youku tudou 56 sina qq，只要raw可靠，至少画质有保证
<nyfair> youtube那画质也就民逗会说好
<jiero> nyfair:  恩。其实youtube 不是看画质吧，都是些人们自制的视频不是。。。
<jiero> nyfair:  好吧我主要youtube就是看些个人的评论视频。
<nyfair> jiero: 对啊，但是同样的社交型视频网站，为什么不用nico呢
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu wifi 热点 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461642 我尝试在ubuntu上创建一个wifi热点，但是因为网卡不支持AP。只能通过Soft AP的方式创建。 然后我找到了Hostap，但是启动的时候它提示如下信息： nl80211: Driver does not support authentication/association or connect commands
<jiero> nyfair:  因为 很多人没听说过，传过去还要解释这不是间谍网站。。。
<imtxc> iMadper: 漫步者嘛
<imtxc> iMadper: 多好
<imtxc> iMadper: 来组团买吧～
<imtxc> i
<imtxc> iMadper: 来一发 x3
<nyfair> jiero: 别胡闹，nico早就做大了
<nyfair> nicovideo.jp
<alvin_rxg> Title: niconico (@ nicovideo.jp)
<iMadper> imtxc: 不, nEar05 或者k3
<nyfair> niconiconi
<imtxc> iMadper: 哦对，k3
<nyfair> jiero: a站b站都是niconico的模仿
<adam8157> 你扣你扣多嘎
<nyfair> jiero: 相比a站b站的评论，youtube的评论才是过家家
<nyfair> nicomaki超级棒
<nyfair> 我好兴奋啊！我好兴奋啊！
<jiero> nyfair: 。。。
<tenzu> ...
<jiero> nyfair:  a站b站y站之类的。我都是跟着发布者放哪里看，确实没去视频网站找。
 * jiero 抱抱 tenzu
<Destine> 我怎么回来就看见jiero抱疼疼？
<tenzu> jiero: ...
<nyfair> Destine: ...
 * adam8157 抱抱 tenzu 
<tenzu> Destine: 我也不想
<tenzu> adam8157: 沾沾壕气
 * jiero 抱抱 iMadper
 * jiero 其实真的后悔没抱 iMadper
<adam8157> 0_0
 * iMadper 抱抱 jiero 
<jiero> adam8157:  当妈妈也很可爱，也是我想拖回家当孩子玩的目标呢。
 * wzssyqa 都看在了眼里
<adam8157> jiero: 0_0
<adam8157> iMadper: 我手机连无线上网不能啊擦
<iMadper> adam8157: 噗...我也没办法...
<adam8157> iMadper: why do you fart?
<jiero> ...
<jiero> adam8157:  。。。你不要把这些带到这里来哈
<iMadper> adam8157: is there any reason before you fart? :-)
<adam8157> ......
<iMadper> adam8157: 我
<iMadper> adam8157: 可
<gebjgd> jiero: 那你需要变性？
<iMadper> adam8157: 以
<tenzu> gebjgd: 罗宾姐
<jiero> gebjgd:  我不需要啊。男孩子拖回家养。
<jiero> gebjgd:  女孩子抱回去。。
<yunfan> imtxc: 你还卖vpn?
<nyfair> http://staticbbs.acfun.tv/Images/Upload2/Images/2014-07-03/bbc09d20-7838-43e5-9a14-130079cbd865.jpg
<nyfair> 大菠萝2...
<yunfan> jiero: 男孩子也可以抱回家去
<imtxc> yunfan: 没有，就是跟人合伙分摊了一点 vps 的本钱
<yunfan> jiero: 换个洞就行
<yunfan> imtxc: 尼玛 我有个前同事想买
<imtxc> p
<gebjgd> tenzu: 叫兽了？
<imtxc> o
<tenzu> gebjgd: 早着呢
<imtxc> iMadper: 小箱子到底靠谱不
<gebjgd> tenzu: 天天叫就是了
<tenzu> gebjgd: 嗓子不行啊
<gebjgd> tenzu: 练
<tenzu> 罗宾姐肘了
<tenzu> 破马来了
<nyfair> civ5 linux版的配置要求为什么比windows版高那么多？
<nyfair> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=40180
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 微软云储存服务OneDrive被封锁
<nyfair> 这美分网站发什么神经啊
<nyfair> https://skydrive.live.com/
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ Microsoft OneDrive - Access files anywhere. Create docs with free Office Online.
 * palomino|working momo tenzu 
<tenzu> palomino|working: 人家罗姐都是抱抱
<palomino|working> ....
<nyfair> 呵呵，都是夹杂私货的东西，月光博客这种民逗博客
<tenzu> 我挺讨厌月光博客的
<iMadper> imtxc: 你说k3?
<iMadper> imtxc: 绝对靠谱. 配合双木三林的, 就够了
<adam8157> iMadper: 说啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 双目三林那个150块钱的, 绝对够, 你开的声音不会太大的, 用不了那么高推力
<iMadper> adam8157: 哦, 他以后天天来
<adam8157> iMadper: 卧槽 为啥?
<iMadper> adam8157: 他家离得近....
<adam8157> iMadper: 但是我不天天来 :)
<iMadper> adam8157: 太远了, 我来这里要40分钟!
<iMadper> adam8157: 45分钟!
<nyfair> 他们是M，不应该用践踏么
<huntxu> 践踏
<huntxu> 那是破马叔强项
<onlylove> yunfan: 你那个水星的是啥型号，我记下来备用
<huntxu> 我想起来帝国2里拜占廷骑兵是有践踏伤害的
<adam8157> hamo: yooooo
<tenzu> hamo: 黑毛
<huntxu> hamo: yoooooo
<tenzu> 我是不是没保持队形?
<hamo> adam8157: tenzu huntxu yoooooooooooooooooooo
<nyfair> 接
<nyfair> 龙
<nyfair> 大
<jiero> hamo: yoooooo
<nyfair> 成
<nyfair> 失
<nyfair> è´¥
<jiero> 破发
 * jiero 抱抱 nyfair
<nyfair> yoooooo
<huntxu> 黑毛好惨
<huntxu> 每天一上线就被我ctcp
<onlylove> 我也ctcp下
 * hamo ...
 * hamo CTCP我应该也没返回吧？
<onlylove> hamo的返回的是web……
<onlylove> 可是……可是……
<onlylove> 你用的是webclient么
<huntxu> qwebirc是什么
<hamo> onlylove: 你猜？
<huntxu> 高大上的mac上用的么
<nyfair> 菊苣
<iMadper> webchat.freenode.net  你们都没用过?
<alvin_rxg> Title: freenode Web IRC (qwebirc) (@ freenode.net)
<huntxu> hamo: 来教我用juju
<nyfair> hamo: 菊苣教我
<nyfair> 靠，登录有recaptcha，我可不想让它赚钱
<jiero> 。。。
 * hamo ...
<jiero> nyfair:  g厨
<hamo> huntxu: juju这种名字这个XX的东西。。。
<jiero> nyfair:  你要切它么
<tenzu> limechat好使
 * nyfair 坚决抵制使用recaptcha的网站
<happyaron> 我又回来了
<tenzu> happyaron: 欢迎一下
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • ubuntu14.04是不是特伤硬盘啊？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461645 装了ubuntu14.04,最近三个月连续坏了两块硬盘。虽然都是旧的，但也伤不起啊。 统计信息: 发表于 由 jiangjing8888 — 2014-07-03 15:44
<happyaron> tenzu: 额冒着300的aqi又跑到宇宙中心来了
<happyaron> tenzu: 就为来装个deb包，坑爹。
<jiero> happyaron:  宇宙中心？
<happyaron> jiero: 对啊
<nyfair> hamo: 上回在a岛看了篇糟糕科普文，说男人按摩菊苣也可以高超很久
<jiero> happyaron: 。。。北京北京。。。
<happyaron> jiero: 北京里面还有个宇宙中心
<tenzu> 不懂
<happyaron> jiero: 罗姐你给人寄东西了么
<hamo> nyfair: 试验过？
<happyaron> tenzu: 五道口啊
<hamo> happyaron: 来了就多在外面吸下新鲜空气啊
<tenzu> happyaron: 我以为是以前的三里屯
<adam8157> nyfair: 前列腺orgasm嘛
<happyaron> hamo: 新鲜毛线啊
<jiero> happyaron: 没呢。我反正没啥好东西。今天又调乱了
<nyfair> hamo: 我问谁去
<happyaron> tenzu: 三里屯不是宇宙中心啊
<happyaron> tenzu: 当当黑猫都去宇宙中心了
<happyaron> 额
<happyaron> 不是，三里屯
<tenzu> happyaron: 他们是不是去的有点晚
<happyaron> tenzu: 没晚啊
<happyaron> tenzu: 刚搬过去
<tenzu> happyaron: 我的意思是没赶上酒吧最火的时候
<happyaron> tenzu: lol
<happyaron> tenzu: 不过我司的老外来了以后泡妹子更容易了
<tenzu> happyaron: 老外泡妹子从来就没难过
<happyaron> tenzu: 那地方candidate更多
<tenzu> happyaron: 我等屌丝情何以堪
<jiero> tenzu:  泡妹子到底是多么难的事情。
<onlylove> jiero: 你看看你自己
<jiero> 我反正泡不到
<happyaron> tenzu: 你到国外去也是外国人
<happyaron> tenzu: 只要能说，也不难的
<tenzu> jiero: 你要是金发碧眼, 妹子马上贴过来
<jiero> onlylove: 看看我，追我的我不要。
<nyfair> hamo: http://h.acfun.tv/t/3783976
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ Acfun - 匿名讨论版 -
<tenzu> happyaron: 看来还是我交际能力太差
<happyaron> tenzu: 坡国这种就算了。
<jiero> tenzu: 哦。是么。不知道呢。
<hamo> nyfair: 腻害
<onlylove> jiero: 说的好像你追的能追上似的
<tenzu> happyaron: 坡国只是个县, 称不上国
<happyaron> tenzu: en
<onlylove> tenzu: 你们把梵蒂冈和卢森堡往哪放
<jiero> onlylove:  我目前不行，只能算好朋友。
<jiero> onlylove:  算了不说了。
<happyaron> tenzu: 不过你没机会了
<tenzu> onlylove: 那两个是村
<nyfair> onlylove: 吃我大西兰公国
<happyaron> tenzu: 有老婆孩子的还勾搭神马妹子。
<tenzu> happyaron: 那至少可以看妹子吧
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 你的馒头出来了么
<jiero> happyaron: 你要学风流些么
<huntxu> happyaron: 有老婆孩子就不能勾搭？
<jiero> wzssyqa: 烤馒头了？
<happyaron> tenzu: 看的话你站三里屯就行了
<huntxu> happyaron: 难怪你双薪了还是卢瑟
<happyaron> jiero: 懒得
<jiero> wzssyqa: 我烤的面包被妹子鄙视。
<happyaron> huntxu: 懒得
<tenzu> happyaron: 我站那儿看过, 好看妹子确实多些
<happyaron> huntxu: 再说我单薪
<nyfair> hamo要去见新世界的卡密撒嘛了
<happyaron> huntxu: 双薪的是 iMadper
<happyaron> huntxu: 不仅双薪，还妹子壕
<nyfair> iMadper: 双薪壕
 * adam8157 新办公室的凉水不凉 操操操操操
<jiero> happyaron:  你是三薪？
<happyaron> tenzu: 或者到一些学校里
<huntxu> happyaron: 你又胡说
<happyaron> jiero: 单薪
<happyaron> adam8157: 额
<huntxu> happyaron: 和你说了多少次 iMadper 不是双薪的
<tenzu> happyaron: 曾经去过北二外
<happyaron> huntxu: 他多少薪啊
<adam8157> happyaron: 总之新办公室各种傻逼
<happyaron> tenzu: 肿么样
<huntxu> happyaron: 三+
<happyaron> adam8157: 谁定得，灭了丫的
<happyaron> huntxu: 好的
<happyaron> huntxu: 谨遵教导
<tenzu> happyaron: 当时觉得比饼都大学强太多了
<huntxu> adam8157: 你不是可以在家嘛
<adam8157> happyaron: 妈的, 搬这么远还这么差, 干
<tenzu> adam8157: 你爆粗口
<adam8157> huntxu: 我一周总要来两三天啊, 妈蛋
<adam8157> tenzu: 实在是不爽
<tenzu> adam8157: 换工作吧
<adam8157> tenzu: 渡我
 * iMadper 已经 ignore happyaron . 拉黑
<happyaron> tenzu: 像什么人大之类的，质量也不错
<tenzu> adam8157: 等我接到个大项目, 找你当科研秘书
<happyaron> iMadper: 没用的妹子壕
<happyaron> iMadper: 你已经威名远扬
<adam8157> Destine: 悦姐... 你的linkedin显示在C社四周年了
<happyaron> adam8157: 是戴阿姨定的么
<jiero> Destine: lol
<tenzu> happyaron: 没去过人大, 很久以前去过北航, 唉...
<happyaron> adam8157: 还是史蒂呼同学定得？
<happyaron> tenzu: lol
<adam8157> happyaron: 不晓得
<happyaron> tenzu: 应该不是南希姐吧
<happyaron> adam8157: ^^
<happyaron> 打错了
<tenzu> happyaron: 不是, 我高中同学以前在那里, 念本科的时候
<happyaron> tenzu: 然后呢
<adam8157> happyaron: 谁知道哦
<nyfair> 蛤蛤，这酸爽
<tenzu> happyaron: 然后游玩了一下就走了
<happyaron> 牛牛姐啥好事？
<happyaron> tenzu: ...
<adam8157> freeflying: 你的电影票可以imax咩?
<tenzu> happyaron: 那时候北航的食堂, 比饼都大学食堂差远了
<happyaron> tenzu: 现在也差远了
<nyfair> freeflying: 壕我想看迪姬尼
<happyaron> tenzu: 北航的食堂在学院路可能都不知道怎么生存吧。。。
<tenzu> happyaron: 看来人家坚持了老传统
<happyaron> en
<PinoCao> p2p除了mldonkey和amule还有啥好使点的没有了？？
<happyaron> PinoCao: 迅雷
<iMadper> PinoCao: xunlei
<happyaron> PinoCao: 旋风
<tenzu> 都被你们说完了
<PinoCao> wine??
<PinoCao> wine 迅雷几？？
<nyfair> 原生linux版
<nyfair> 每周更新
<PinoCao> 额？？
<PinoCao> 这么高级？？
<adam8157> tenzu: 拜phd们
<nyfair> 你需要注册个迅雷论坛账号
<nyfair> 无广告，超级棒
<tenzu> adam8157: 射你平身
<adam8157> tenzu: .....
<PinoCao> nyfair: 欧去试试。。貌似我N年前有个论坛帐号。。
<iMadper> qiao: 首席.
<iMadper> qiao: 今天没wfh?
<hamo> adam8157: 确实，凉水不凉不能忍啊
<hamo> adam8157: 冻冰块吧
<adam8157> hamo: 对新办公室这种失望
<tenzu> adam8157: hamo 你们这些办公室有空调的人! 不要太过分了!
<hamo> adam8157: 一样，除了我老板给我安排这个座位以外
<hamo> tenzu: 空调也不凉啊
<nyfair> 图书管理员、落魄艺术生、留学萝莉控
<adam8157> hamo: 饿了, 还没有snack
<tenzu> 我这儿还是自备的电风扇好吧
<nyfair> 这三个你们觉得哪个比较NB?
<palomino|working> ....
<palomino|working> 图书管理员吧
<hamo> adam8157: 这个马上要有了吧
<jiero> nyfair:  你比较牛，管理员
<nyfair> 因为图书管理员最后成功了？
<adam8157> hamo: 我现在饿啊混蛋
<hamo> adam8157: 就是有点远
<tenzu> 落魄萝莉控
<palomino|working> 因为图书管理员杀人最多吧
<hamo> adam8157: 我也饿
<iMadper> adam8157: 回家吧
<hamo> adam8157: 饭各种难吃
<iMadper> hamo: 还行 鸡蛋炒饼不错
<nyfair> palomino|working: 理据服
 * hamo 想去买subway吃了
<tenzu> hamo: adam8157 想吃JB果子还是DB鸡蛋?
<adam8157> .....
<nyfair> jiero: 你没看懂，修为还不够
<PinoCao> nyfair: 没找到啊？？
<PinoCao> nyfair: 能否给个链接？？
<nyfair> hamo: 那教程怎么样？
<hamo> tenzu: ，药药药，切克闹，JB果子来一套
<hamo> nyfair: 太高达上...
<nyfair> www.baidu.com/?q=迅雷固件
<hamo> nyfair: 不太适合我
<alvin_rxg> Title: 百度一下，你就知道 (@ baidu.com)
<hamo> nyfair: 你可以转 adam8157 和 iMadper 阅
<adam8157> hamo: 你的键盘果然比我的响很多
<IsoaSFlus> 下午好前辈们~~~~~~~~~~~
<hamo> adam8157: 还好吧
 * adam8157 现在这个位置不敢开acfun
<hamo> adam8157: 昨天看了个打字机键盘
<IsoaSFlus> 话说14.04里面为什么看不到python3.3了
<jiero> nyfair:  我看懂别人话语的能力怎一个弱字可说
<iMadper> hamo: 我去买个ibm model-m 来对抗你的键盘
<nyfair> http://g.xunlei.com/forum-51-1.html
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ 远程下载,迅雷路由器论坛 － 好玩的路由器，我们一起创造。
<nyfair> 这玩意有没有可能出windows版？
<tenzu> hamo: JB果子现在好贵, 我只能早期溜黄子的时候去街边买油条了
<tenzu> hamo: 早起
<iMadper> http://tieba.baidu.com/p/1890111257
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ 【赏析】经典IBM Model M_机械键盘吧_百度贴吧
<hamo> tenzu: 多少钱一套？
<hamo> tenzu: 我觉得DB鸡蛋还是可以的
<adam8157> iMadper: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<tenzu> hamo: 俩鸡蛋果蓖早就5块5了
<hamo> tenzu: DB鸡蛋我最爱，似乎只有饼都才有
<happyaron> 看来茶叶蛋已经弱爆了
<iMadper> DB鸡蛋是啥???
<adam8157> DB鸡蛋是啥???
<tenzu> hamo: 想起了饼都大学41斋对面的"大饼夹一切"
<tenzu> 大饼鸡蛋, 你们两个没文化的
<^k^> adam8157: define:DB鸡蛋 清洗干燥机NWA/NDA系列是，清除蛋壳表面的污迹，而生产卫生型|鸡蛋|的最好的 ... 托盘分离机|DB|系列是，将堆积装入|鸡蛋|的5ｘ6型塑料蛋托，一个一个地自动分离并 ...
<hamo> tenzu: 现在还有？饼都没有城管？
<tenzu> hamo: 在学校里
<adam8157> ^k^: 不知道就别插嘴
 * adam8157 别说吃的了!!! 我饿!!!
<hamo> adam8157: 下楼subway?
<tenzu> adam8157: 你提醒了我, 办公室里还有萨琪玛
<iMadper> 这个位置, 不敢刷smzdm了
<adam8157> hamo: 吃不了那么多啊
<nyfair> http://att.newsmth.net/nForum/att/MilitaryView/1281535/1805/large
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ image/jpeg
 * cherrot 别说吃的了!!! 我饿!!!
<nyfair> 壮哉我大isis
<adam8157> hamo: 最近在锻炼abs, 不能吃太多
<tenzu> adam8157: subway的foot long加上饮料和snack的确有点多
<happyaron> cherrot: 萌萌哒妹子壕。。。
<hamo> nyfair: ISIS是要毁掉麦克白的，这个。。。
<cherrot> happyaron: o(︶︿︶)o
<adam8157> nyfair: 没全黑就算保守了
<happyaron> adam8157: 全黑那是棒子
<nyfair> 卡塔尔王师要把巴塞罗那斗兽场买下来改清真寺
<tenzu> adam8157: 我竟然翻出来一块德芙巧克力!
<adam8157> tenzu: 我每次只吃六寸特价外加两片奶酪 cc hamo
<adam8157> tenzu: 滚粗
<hamo> adam8157: 我只吃6寸特价
<hamo> adam8157: 真心吃不了
<tenzu> adam8157: 6 inch吃完跟没吃一样
<tenzu> hamo: 你别把阿当带坏了啊
<^k^> iMadper: define:DB鸡蛋 not defined.
<adam8157> zhan不在啊
<hamo> adam8157: 我觉得我这个座位真心不错，等于一个人占2个大桌子...我老板一周就来两天...
<^k^> adam8157, .. 休息一下 ..  16:23
<adam8157> hamo: 你老板照顾你的肚子
<palomino|working> .... hamo
<palomino|working> 我也是一个人占俩桌子
<adam8157> palomino|working: hamo 我以前一人占俩, 现在半个, 擦擦擦
<palomino|working> ... adam8157
<iMadper> adam8157: 你看我呢...
<adam8157> iMadper: 您这employee待遇和我一样差呢
<iMadper> adam8157: 哎, 羡慕你
<iMadper> adam8157: 在帽帽太累
<happyaron> iMadper: 双薪壕不要抱怨
<\q> adam8157: 又換哪裏高就了？
<iMadper> happyaron: 你谁呀? 不认识你
<adam8157> \q: canonical
<happyaron> iMadper: lol
<adam8157> \q: 原来的办公室租不起了 换了个
<\q> adam8157: 辦公室要租？
<adam8157> \q: 啊, 难道买? 把mark卖了都不够在北京买办公室的
<adam8157> iMadper: hamo 我小区交电费竟然刷卡有积分
<\q> adam8157: 以爲是個人上班還要付費租辦公室……
<adam8157> s/电/水/
<iMadper> adam8157: 土豪, 你好.
<adam8157> 是水费
<iMadper> adam8157: 我小区, 太惨了...
<nyfair> 淡壕自己就是帽帽出去的，如今却来笑话帽帽员工，品德实在太坏了
<freeflying> adam8157: 必须可以啊
<adam8157> \q: 我上班还在用自己电脑呢
<adam8157> freeflying: 看了下IMAX都不可以, 3D都要29元加一次兑换机会才行
<hamo> adam8157: 难道不是都有？我记得中信甚至还算9积分呢
<hamo> adam8157: IMAX不行啊
<adam8157> hamo: 不行, 3D都要29元加一次兑换机会才行
<adam8157> hamo: 头一次交水费
<hamo> adam8157: 那29看3D也值了吧？
<iMadper> adam8157: 我上周末去卢米埃影城看的电影, 直接半价, 赞.
<freeflying> hamo: 上个月总共撸了5杯咖啡
<imtxc> fesco 的券越来越不靠谱了
<adam8157> hamo: 猴总30块钱买我一次兑换机会, 我再添29... 直接买是55一张3D...
<hamo> freeflying: 真能喝，果断去换沃尔玛卡啊
<adam8157> s/买/卖
<hamo> freeflying: 北京9积分可以换沃尔玛卡的
<hamo> freeflying: 30块钱
<adam8157> http://jandan.net/2014/07/03/their-new-baby.html
<^k^> adam8157: ⇪ 真爱一刻：两个男人生了孩子
<freeflying> hamo: 真得啊？
<freeflying> adam8157: 30+29不是超过55了嘛
<hamo> freeflying: 真的
<adam8157> freeflying: 对啊, 所以还不如直接买
<freeflying> hamo: 下次不喝了，去刷沃尔玛
<freeflying> adam8157: imax只要55了？好便宜啊
<adam8157> freeflying: 我说3D
<adam8157> freeflying: 还没看过imax
<jiero> cherrot:  萌萌哒给妹子美图我看。
<cherrot> jiero: 不给 会刺激到你 lol
<jiero> cherrot: 不会的
<cherrot> jiero: 手机里没有  过两天吧
<jiero> cherrot:  我现在心里只有一个妹子。
<imtxc> ......
<tenzu> 罗姐...
<imtxc> cherrot: 来，推荐个小音箱给我
<iMadper> imtxc: k3
<iMadper> imtxc: 没得选. k3秒杀一切
<iMadper> imtxc: 纷泰刻的喇叭真的是评价最高的了
<cherrot> imtxc: 找 iMadper啊
<iMadper> imtxc: http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Fountek-hifi-k3-3-full-range-speaker-fr89ex-finished-products/1452330797.html
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ Fountek hifi k3 3 full range speaker fr89ex finished products-inSpeakers from Electronics on Aliexpress.com
 * hamo 饿
<freeflying> hamo: 吃啊，你们现在那高大上的地方，周边到处都是美食
<hamo> freeflying: 毛，难吃死了
<adam8157> tenzu: 晚上吃啥
<adam8157> tenzu: 周岁宴?
<tenzu> adam8157: 对啊
<freeflying> iMadper: IHG的周末6折活动是不是限制酒店啊
<tenzu> adam8157: 宝轩渔府
<iMadper> freeflying: 不知道呀, 我没申下来...
<imtxc> iMadper: 没有放
<iMadper> freeflying: 一个月了都.
<iMadper> imtxc: 双木三林 呀, 150块钱
<imtxc> iMadper: 而且，这些箱子，连音频线都没有
<iMadper> imtxc: 放带吧?
<imtxc> iMadper: 都不带
<iMadper> imtxc: http://www.tuishao.net/bbs/viewthread.php?tid=112234
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ 请教JB大和各位大神，睿韵k3+数字功放 - 音响讨论区 - 退烧论坛 |傲王|八达|博良|柴尔|创新|德颂|东方之声|度高|凤之声|纷泰刻|汉声|何氏|惠普|惠威|极典|节奏坦克|杰作|金琅|丽特|漫步者|美之声|欧博|琴谱|清华吴刚|睿韵声学|山灵|声荟|声雅|斯巴克|天逸|新德克|原创|艺术家|乐之
<^k^>  ─> 邦|钟神 - Powered by Discuz! zz: enapple 列兵 UID1385 帖子16 精华0 积分16 阅读权限1 在线时间32 小时 注册时间2010-5-14 最后登
<iMadper> imtxc: 那就买两条
<imtxc> iMadper: 卖放的也说不带，卖箱子的也说不带
<adam8157> iMadper: 果断visa signature免费升级吧
<adam8157> iMadper: imtxc 两个败家的
 * imtxc 等民生全币种批卡
<iMadper> imtxc: 买条线呗
<imtxc> iMadper: è´µ
<iMadper> adam8157: 我穷.
<iMadper> adam8157: 我啥都买不起
<adam8157> iMadper: imtxc ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<iMadper> imtxc: 你这么有钱...
<onlylove> imtxc: K3不是无源的么
<freeflying> hamo: 秦皇岛有啥靠谱住宿不
<tenzu> 撸了DT880的人儿
<imtxc> onlylove: 对啊，所以要功放
<hamo> freeflying: 还没去过秦皇当
<imtxc> 谁有 dt880？
<yil> imtxc: 小招的全币种也不错啊
<onlylove> imtxc: 我擦，我要发给 iMadper的……
<freeflying> hamo: 有个holiday inn, 价格比北京的洲际还贵
<iMadper> onlylove: 是无缘呀
<hamo> freeflying: holiday inn就是智选假日吧..也是连锁的
<hamo> freeflying: 估计也不便宜
<hamo> freeflying: 带帐篷去
<tenzu> imtxc: 不是你? 难道我记错了?
<imtxc> tenzu: 我没有 dt880 啊
<onlylove> iMadper: 潜意识里面觉得有源比无源好
<imtxc> tenzu: 我之前有过 dt440 来着
<tenzu> imtxc: 那看来真的记错了
<iMadper> onlylove: 别闹, 怎么可能
<imtxc> onlylove， iMadper 我比较看好 k3 的是它的体积
<imtxc> 够mini
<iMadper> imtxc: nEar05
<imtxc> 惠威的MKII 太大了
<imtxc> nEar05 价格太多了
<iMadper> tenzu: ofan 的是dt880
<imtxc> iMadper: 好像从 1k-2k 都有
<adam8157> iMadper: imtxc http://item.jd.com/579686.html 这个K3?
<^k^> adam8157: ⇪ 【爱科技K3003】AKG K3003顶级奢华耳塞【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东 价格:6999.00
<iMadper> imtxc: 930的都有
<tenzu> iMadper: 哦了, 原来是他/她/它
<iMadper> adam8157: ... 那是k3k3
<imtxc> iMadper: 所以好像水挺深
<iMadper> imtxc: 1000左右就是正常价位.
<imtxc> iMadper: 个头太大
<iMadper> imtxc: 这个事
<onlylove> iMadper: 求问2.1和2.0的区别
<iMadper> onlylove: 2.0 +个低音炮 => 2.1   反正我是这么理解的
<iMadper> imtxc: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.0.0.B50Iil&id=39418181406  功放来这个
<^k^> iMadper: ⇪ 超薄型八达DC-211BK纯音乐立体声功放-淘宝网 价格:330.00
<onlylove> iMadper: 很多2.1比2.0便宜啊
<imtxc> 。。。
<iMadper> onlylove: 2.1不是让你听歌的, 是看电影的
<imtxc> 不看片2.1没啥用
<onlylove> iMadper: 我记得轻骑兵的2.1还没K3贵
<iMadper> 轻骑兵是个什么鬼东西?
<adam8157> iMadper: +1
<imtxc> iMadper: 八达岭功放？是个啥
<adam8157> baoma
<imtxc> 这么大呢
<iMadper> imtxc: 八达
<onlylove> iMadper: 漫步者的低价也不如K3啊
<iMadper> onlylove: 本来就就不如.
<imtxc> iMadper: 150 的那个功放，没有 usb 输入
<imtxc> iMadper: 要听电脑上的音乐麻烦
<iMadper> onlylove: k3用的是3寸全频喇叭里面最好的, 单只喇叭售价280.
<imtxc> iMadper: 不过貌似可以从电脑的音频口输出
<iMadper> imtxc: usb是dac....
<onlylove> iMadper: 那么奢侈……
<iMadper> imtxc: 对呀, 直接3.5输出呀. 你有光线?
<imtxc> iMadper: 我有光纤输出啊
<iMadper> imtxc: 那你买"全数字功放"
<imtxc> iMadper: 我的960有光纤输出的
<iMadper> imtxc: 不是数字功放, 是全数字功放
<imtxc> iMadper: 算了，不做死了
<imtxc> iMadper: 买那么一堆东西到时候滚蛋离开北京的时候都不知道怎么带走
<iMadper> onlylove: 560块钱的喇叭钱, 剩下的是箱体, 设计, 做工, 接口, 还有他们要赚的钱. 一共899. k3多值
<adam8157> imtxc: 你要去哪
<iMadper> imtxc: 出了呀
<imtxc> adam8157: 暂时不去哪啊
<jiero> iMadper:  imtxc 现在我觉得音响无用啊
<imtxc> jiero: 哦
<jiero> imtxc: 因为我带着耳塞
<iMadper> jiero: 喜欢, 就有用
<jiero> imtxc:  什么都听不到
<imtxc> jiero: 听音乐这玩意儿，不管是箱子、还是耳机，选择都不是由你自己决定的，而是由你的舍友、邻居决定的
<imtxc> iMadper: 来，一起下单k3
<imtxc> iMadper: 不要纠结了
<iMadper> imtxc: 你买什么放?
<imtxc> iMadper:
<imtxc> iMadper: 就便宜的那个呗
<imtxc> iMadper: 不然呢
<iMadper> imtxc: 你先买吧
<imtxc> 还是算了
<iMadper> imtxc: 凑单又不便宜...
<yunfan> onlylove: mw313r
<imtxc> iMadper: 你推荐的东西你不买我放不下心………………
<iMadper> imtxc: 我还在考虑nEar05
<imtxc> lol
<iMadper> imtxc: k3你绝对不亏
<imtxc> iMadper: 不行不行，我等你
 * adam8157 饿
<iMadper> imtxc: 我要是买nEar05了呢?
<imtxc> iMadper: 那我蹭听一下啊
<iMadper> adam8157: 你晚上一般自己做还是出去吃?
<adam8157> iMadper: 现在住的地方没法做
 * imtxc 上面一句听起来这么别扭呢
<iMadper> imtxc: 别等我, 我都没工资发呢
<adam8157> iMadper: 有个讨厌的大爷占着厨房
<iMadper> adam8157: 哦.
<adam8157> iMadper: 晚上我吃很少, 为了abs
<iMadper> adam8157: 这么有毅力?
<adam8157> iMadper: 我现在不开心的时候就去厕所看一下abs, 马上就好
<jiero> adam8157:  abs？
<iMadper> adam8157: ...
<iMadper> jiero: 副鸡
<jiero> iMadper: ？
<jiero> 哦。
<jiero> adam8157:  我的腹肌是不规则的。
<jiero> adam8157: 不想正常人哈。
<adam8157> jiero: 没有人是整齐的
<jiero> adam8157: 我的正好斜对太偏了啊
<jiero> adam8157: 没有对应的
<jiero> adam8157: 然后我穿衬衣，腹部鼓起，是肌肉，胸部没肌肉。。。
 * adam8157 妈蛋, 还要愁晚上怎么回去, 艹
<onlylove> imtxc: iMadper就是看上好东西舍不得买而已，你担心啥
<adam8157> jiero: 你确定腹肌能鼓起来?
<jiero> adam8157:  找个MM搭顺风车啊
<imtxc> onlylove: 别着急
<jiero> adam8157: 笨，我说的是站立的时候腹部突起比胸部高很多
<iMadper> onlylove: 我是选择恐惧症, 不知道买哪个, 说白了就是穷
<hamo> iMadper: 土豪我给你个妙招，全买就好了
<onlylove> iMadper: 你说选择恐惧症，我突然想起chiphell那群选择恐惧症了
<iMadper> hamo: 说好的江诗丹顿呢? 百达翡丽呢? 宝玑呢? 宝珀呢?
<hamo> iMadper: 全没听过...
<onlylove> hamo: 天梭和浪琴听过吧
<jiero> adam8157:  腹肌果然比胸肌好练些。5天前我水平降到5~6个跪下的轮子来回，现在就恢复到10个了。
<onlylove> hamo: 雷达也行
<hamo> onlylove: 齐秦，蔡琴都听过
<onlylove> iMadper: 你不踢掉hamo那只卖萌的？
<jiero> hamo:  萌萌的亲亲
<jiero> onlylove happyaron l5e 来了就说垃圾给她寄过去了。等着拿吧。
<onlylove> jiero: 垃圾……
<jiero> 是一盒垃圾
<adam8157> jiero: 我今天80个健腹轮了, 最近做减腹轮, 手感进步超明显
<onlylove> jiero: 你居然给妹子邮寄垃圾！
<jiero> adam8157:  厉害啊。
<onlylove> happyaron: 你自己看 jiero做了啥
<Destine> adam8157, 好么这。。。
<jiero> adam8157:  我本来说每天30个，但是我懒
<adam8157> jiero: 人鱼线那块肌肉变的很明显
<jiero> Destine: 哑哑？
<adam8157> Destine: 啥?
<adam8157> Destine: 你还有半小时下班
<Destine> adam8157, 我可以早走好吗亲。
<adam8157> Destine: 我今天得晚走错开高峰 555
<Destine> adam8157, 就不能早走错开？
<PinoCao> 你们都太堕落了。。
<jiero> adam8157:  。。。那些人都有胸肌啊啊啊啊
<adam8157> Destine: 有道理啊
<jiero> adam8157:  你们都是胸肌壕。。。
<Destine> adam8157, 滚蛋~
<jiero> 凭什么我胸部凹下去
<adam8157> Destine: ...
<adam8157> jiero: 0_0
<PinoCao> 我原来以为，这里都是一帮子技术宅，整天琢磨怎么创造上帝。。实际上是一帮子屌丝，天天研究生理卫生，和吹牛比
<jiero> PinoCao:  创造上帝？
<tuski> ╮(╯▽╰)╭
<jiero> PinoCao: 你搞错了
<happyaron> jiero: l5e说不来IRC了额
<PinoCao> jiero: 你没看超验骇客。。
 * onlylove is creating God 
<jiero> PinoCao: 不喜欢看别人表演
<happyaron> onlylove: 是God还是Wheel
<jiero> PinoCao: 不看电影不看电视
<onlylove> happyaron: 都不是……灌水……
<adam8157> PinoCao: 哪里研究生理卫生了??? 明明是研究"生理如何不卫生"
<onlylove> happyaron: 后来来过一两次，大概周末
<jiero> happyaron:  来啊。只不过不亲你了
<jiero> happyaron: 你不是好妹妹的缘故
<PinoCao> 我补充一下，还有个搞基的。。
<happyaron> jiero: wtf...
<jiero> happyaron:  nvm, leave her alone.
<happyaron> jiero: 而且要喷你。
<onlylove> PinoCao: 这里没有搞基的，只有gaoji
<PinoCao> 我最近特别痴迷那些有技术色彩和背景的电影。。那天一下午把窃听风云3部全看了。。昨天又把超验骇客看了一遍。。
<PinoCao> 据说明年的电影很多牛逼的。。
<PinoCao> 有钢4
<onlylove> PinoCao: 那样的话，鼠胆龙威4看过否
<onlylove> PinoCao: 龙纹身女孩
<onlylove> 还有个叫啥来着……
<PinoCao> onlylove: 4看了。。
<onlylove> nikita?
<PinoCao> onlylove: 这个电视剧就看了第一季一直没追。。
<onlylove> PinoCao: 那些没啥意思的
<onlylove> PinoCao: 你要是看那些，建议你看一本书，观止
<onlylove> PinoCao: 讲的是NT
<PinoCao> onlylove: 钢铁侠系列每部我都看了不下5遍
<onlylove> PinoCao: 那叫有技术色彩？
<PinoCao> onlylove: 书看得少。。就看过一部数字魔堡。。
<PinoCao> onlylove: 至少有技术背景。。
<onlylove> PinoCao: http://book.douban.com/subject/3699395/
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 观止-微软创建NT和未来的夺命狂奔 (豆瓣)
<ofan> upstart是谁搞得，太渣了
<adam8157> ofan: 换
<onlylove> PinoCao: 孩子，别光看导演想象出来的东西，看点事实
<ofan> vagrant太渣了
<ofan> md没一个用的爽的
<tuski>  /msg memoserv send wmfgc IRC cloak request
<onlylove> ofan: 需要你创造一个用的爽的
<onlylove> PinoCao: 还有一本记录地下和old school的书，叫黑客，那些书虽然有时候很无聊
<PinoCao> onlylove: 我这人喜欢新鲜东西，不爱看别人的历史，和已经存在的东西。没有可以想象的余地，我觉得导演想象出来的东西，都是有根据然后夸张出来的。就跟最熟悉的海底两万里一样，那不就想象出一个潜水艇，后来被实现了么。。
<imwithye> 三体。
<PinoCao> onlylove: 是悬疑的么？？或者动脑的？？
<PinoCao> onlylove: 叙事篇的不爱看。。
<onlylove> PinoCao: 不是，看的你能睡着
<PinoCao> onlylove: 有好几不老电影也挺好看的。。
<PinoCao> onlylove: 有个小孩儿用电话入侵美国国防部那个。。
<onlylove> PinoCao: 那是扯淡，但是事实上有个用哨子盗打长途电话的
<onlylove> PinoCao: 貌似乔布斯还是谁还卖过
<PinoCao> onlylove: 恩。。后来有用口香糖纸盗用的。。
<PinoCao> onlylove: 貌似是个叫米特尼克的人
<onlylove> PinoCao: 有的东西被演绎的太神了
<onlylove> PinoCao: 比方说米特尼克
<onlylove> PinoCao: 凯文·米特尼克，号称黑客祖师
<PinoCao> onlylove: 恩。。其实我觉得他就是个反面教材。。但是在那个时代，这个反面教材让很多人心血沸腾。。
<onlylove> PinoCao: 米特尼克写过一本书，叫入侵的艺术
<onlylove> PinoCao: 米特尼克还真不是反面教材
<onlylove> PinoCao: 你了解事实之后就知道了
<PinoCao> onlylove: 我看过一部分。。里面涉及技术的东西特别少。。基本全是将社会工程学的。。
<PinoCao> onlylove: 你了解么？？讲讲。。
<onlylove> PinoCao: 道听途说和以讹传讹很容易误解一个人
<onlylove> PinoCao: 所以建议你看那本黑客，里面有提到RMS
<onlylove> PinoCao: 是的，叙事很无聊，但是讲的都是事实
<onlylove> PinoCao: RMS号称地球上最后一个黑客
<PinoCao> onlylove: 我一会儿淘宝一本。。
<onlylove> PinoCao: 有本小说也叫黑客，你看下内容再淘宝
<onlylove> PinoCao: 那本小说的剧情简直就是瞎扯淡
<PinoCao> onlylove: 额。。。
<onlylove> PinoCao: 当然了，对不懂技术的人来说，还是能蒙过去的，
<imwithye> 三体呢。。
<onlylove> PinoCao: 所以……也不算完全扯淡
<onlylove> imwithye: 还人月神话呢
<imwithye> ＝ ＝
<PinoCao> onlylove: 人月神话，我手头有一本。。
<onlylove> PinoCao: 或者你看有本叫密码传奇的，讲enigma的
<PinoCao> onlylove: 还有一本设计的艺术。。
<PinoCao> onlylove: 设计原本
<onlylove> PinoCao: 你觉得那书适合你么？
<PinoCao> onlylove: 看了一半，就觉得扯淡了。。
<palomino|working> ....
<PinoCao> onlylove: 中国的软件行业根本达不到他说的那个层次。。
<onlylove> PinoCao: 但是这本书被很多人封神，其中一大半没看过
<onlylove> PinoCao: 是啊，还在为吃饭发愁呢
<adam8157> 家走 避开晚高峰 cc Destine
<onlylove> adam8157: 已经开始了，建议你8点以后再走
<PinoCao> onlylove: 其实整本书就讲了一个所有工程上都在讲的问题，预决算问题。。
<adam8157> onlylove: ba ga na
<alvin_rxg> adam8157: [自動] *警告* Pinyin bu shi keyi yuedu de yuyan *8,[86"X[*！請配置好您的輸入法 或者使用 http://www.inputking.com/ 謝謝！
<onlylove> adam8157: 17:30到19点30
<PinoCao> onlylove: 设计原本还成，我觉得有指导作用，能规范项目经理和设计人员
<onlylove> PinoCao: 别闹
<onlylove> PinoCao: 你还记的那个秋千的图么
<PinoCao> onlylove: 设计原本里的？？
<onlylove> PinoCao: 就是客户想要的是啥，产品经理理解的是啥，程序理解的是啥，写出来是啥
<onlylove> PinoCao: 不是
<PinoCao> onlylove: 哦。。你说这个我有印象，，
<onlylove> PinoCao: 我不清楚是哪里的，就是有个树上吊着个轮胎的那个
<onlylove> 还半小时下班
<imwithye> 同样还有半小时下班。。。。
<PinoCao> onlylove: 额。。真辛苦。。我每个礼拜就去单位两天。。
<PinoCao> onlylove: 你干什么工作的？？
<onlylove> PinoCao: 我想问你是干啥的
<onlylove> PinoCao: 正常人都上5天，你就去两天
<PinoCao> onlylove: 我在我们单位负责自动化，网络，还有软件系统甲方代表。。
<jiero> onlylove:  我也不正常，我去6天。
<imwithye> ...
<PinoCao> 你们都真可怜。。
<PinoCao> 那你们肯定都上10K了吧？？
<onlylove> jiero: 毛，我在家一周上班7天
<onlylove> PinoCao: 拉倒吧，8K都没
<PinoCao> 我全部加起来在我家这边才4.5K
<PinoCao> 不包括3险一金。。
<PinoCao> onlylove: 额。。跳槽吧～～～
<imwithye> 听你们说的感觉前途很惨淡啊。。我还在实习已经累跪了
<PinoCao> imwithye: 实习的时候都你这个状态。。转正了就好了。。
<imwithye> PinoCao: ....我读书不多 不要骗我
<onlylove> imwithye: 他在骗你，我作证
<PinoCao> imwithye: 真的。。我刚进单位的时候，是试用期，我还下井，爬高上堤的～～
<iMadper> imwithye: 别听他们瞎说. 这个频道了一个月20k以上 特别轻松的, 有的是. cc happyaron
<PinoCao> onlylove: 我在秦皇岛的时候，每个月也没20K.。最多的时候15K
<imwithye> 我在学校实验室打工。。。phd们搞算法，所有实现都交给我们做。。。每天赶代码崩溃
<yunfan> onlylove: 我想起来 你炮友的那个wifi容易掉线的事  其实还要考虑下默认信道问题
<onlylove> PinoCao: 我还没拿过8K，我发誓，这不是玩笑
<yunfan> onlylove: 现在一栋楼里好多户人家 好多路由 都走默认信道 肯定大家都受干扰的 我这里就这样
<PinoCao> yunfan: 一般不是固定改6么？？
<onlylove> yunfan: 我和她说下吧……希望别把她搞晕了
<yunfan> onlylove: 所以我才要买个天线多的
<PinoCao> onlylove: 额。。你什么行业的？？
<onlylove> PinoCao: 测试
<yunfan> PinoCao: 我说的是默认嘛
<onlylove> PinoCao: 目前是
<yunfan> 普通人有几个改这个的
<onlylove> PinoCao: 外包测试
<onlylove> yunfan: 自动信道
<onlylove> yunfan: 但是她家是小宽带
<PinoCao> onlylove: 额。。我同学也是测试。。在新浪。。天大毕业的。。女孩儿，一个月还10K呢。。
<onlylove> yunfan: 而且金山的服务器不稳当
<\q> ofan: mac用parallels的很多？
<yunfan> onlylove: 这些小带宽 有网内代理 看电影其实挺快的
<yunfan> 玩游戏就嘿嘿了
<onlylove> PinoCao: 靠，过年不给加钱不和他们玩了
<ofan> \q: 基本没人用其他的
<\q> imwithye: 什麼研究領域？
<onlylove> yunfan: 本身金山服务器不稳当，再加上小宽带……
<ofan> parallels太好用了
<onlylove> yunfan: 我家里小伙伴都用迅游的
<ofan> \q: 你开始搞mac了？
<imwithye> \q: GPU Cuda 做 data mining的
<onlylove> yunfan: 不过有时候骨干网调整，用迅游反而不如不用
<PinoCao> onlylove: 我是学计算机的。。后来自学的自动化。。现在搞罗克威尔的PLC和变频器。。伺服～
<onlylove> PinoCao: 我专业自动化，那些PLC变频器早玩烂了
<PinoCao> onlylove: 。。。。。。
<\q> ofan: 沒有。堅持linux
<onlylove> PinoCao: 步进电机的三种走法我还记得
<PinoCao> onlylove: 那你咋没入了这行？？
<onlylove> PinoCao: 单三拍 双三拍 三相六拍
<ofan> \q: 我在windows上用vagrant做开发。。
<onlylove> PinoCao: 家里风气不好
<PinoCao> onlylove: 额。。。可怜的。。
<onlylove> PinoCao: 家里实际上计算机风气也不好
<onlylove> PinoCao: 反正，我是被逼出来的
<PinoCao> onlylove: 额。。。我是自己逼自己回来的。。。
<onlylove> PinoCao: 家里干活就是各种溜须，反正没技术含量，谁都能做
<\q> 凱文米特尼克 http://gitw.blue-lotus.net/ .....
<^k^> \q: ⇪ 线上幽灵解谜
<PinoCao> onlylove: 有的时候溜须也是一种技术。。
<onlylove> PinoCao: 我要是和你说我之前在家玩过一年接触器
<PinoCao> onlylove: 那是纯脑力劳动。。
<onlylove> PinoCao: 但是不应该是main skill
<PinoCao> onlylove: 那东西有啥可玩的？？10KV的？？
<PinoCao> onlylove: 我这里都是380V
<onlylove> PinoCao: 拉倒吧，我原来在工厂上班的时候，厂子里面有猫，据说某天上班，猫都醉了
<onlylove> PinoCao: 继电器不行，只能用接触器
<onlylove> PinoCao: 都是380V的电机
<onlylove> PinoCao: 偶尔用下台达的变频或者PLC
<onlylove> PinoCao: 我在学校玩的都是霍尼韦尔和西门子，哪里受得了那个
<PinoCao> onlylove: 我不明白你说的接触器。。是那种常闭常开触点控制吸合的么？？
<yunfan> onlylove: 我有朋友在数字公司 他们也在做加速
<onlylove> PinoCao: 接触器，contractor
<PinoCao> onlylove: 真够恶心。。
<onlylove> PinoCao: http://baike.baidu.com/view/83944.htm?fr=aladdin
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 接触器_百度百科
<PinoCao> onlylove: 我这里就是罗克威尔，就写过一个西门子的。。
<onlylove> PinoCao: 就是这个
<PinoCao> onlylove: 。。。。。。
<onlylove> PinoCao: 罗克韦尔是啥？
<PinoCao> onlylove: 美国的一个牌子。。做自动化集成的。。
<onlylove> PinoCao: 我知道的PLC 三菱 西门子 霍尼韦尔，其他的都不清楚了，国内就是和利时
<PinoCao> onlylove: 包括PLC，变频器，伺服，伺服电机。。
<onlylove> PinoCao: 哦，套装啊，套装为何不用西门子，直接用wincc
<PinoCao> onlylove: 国内的现在比较流行两个牌子。。一个是theta。。一个是浙大工控
<onlylove> PinoCao: 连上位机和组态软件都有了
<onlylove> PinoCao: 和利时过气了？
<PinoCao> onlylove: 你觉得西门子的价格能做出什么猫腻么？？
<PinoCao> onlylove: 不过气。。
<onlylove> PinoCao: 做不出……
 * iMadper 敝公司招聘, 有意的我可以内推:  http://zhaopin.weibo.com/2298930370/jobs
<PinoCao> onlylove: 太大气了。。价格上来了而且透明了。。用的就少了。。
<onlylove> PinoCao: 西门子的s7-200cn还不错啊
<imwithye> iMadper: 红帽子么
<iMadper> imwithye: 是的.
<onlylove> PinoCao: 我记得1K5还是多少
<iMadper> imwithye: 手头有好多岗位. 都可以内推. 有兴趣?
<PinoCao> onlylove: 其实我也觉得西门子的不错。。开放接口多。。协议也开放。。第三方做起来很容易。。不像老美的。。全windows平台，闭源，闭协议。。
<onlylove> PinoCao: 少带俩模块还是很好用的
<iMadper> imwithye: 来不来? 一年15天带薪年假哦.
<imwithye> iMadper: 还没毕业＝ ＝＃
<iMadper> imwithye: ... ...
<onlylove> PinoCao: 搞毛，现在linux下工控就是空白好么
<iMadper> imwithye: 啥时候毕业?
<imwithye> iMadper: 我才大二
<PinoCao> onlylove: 额。。那你不太了解行情。。
<iMadper> imwithye: 哦, 那没的说了....
<imwithye> gg
<onlylove> PinoCao: wincc fix哪个组态不是windows的
<iMadper> hf
<iMadper> gl
<PinoCao> onlylove: 现在中煤集团，大唐集团，全部都是SCO了。。
<onlylove> PinoCao: 我上学的时候专门找过，不过那时候懒
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 按装ubuntu14.04 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461647 请问朋友们，我用虚拟光驱和wubi.exe两种方法安装ubuntu14.04时，都会报“cannot download the metalink and therefore”这个错，请问这个是怎么怎么回事啦？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 秦时今宵 — 2014-07-03 17:48
<onlylove> PinoCao: sco……为啥我第一反应是sco unix
<PinoCao> onlylove: 对。。还有AIX。。数据库。。很是壮观。。
<onlylove> PinoCao: 最近一次搞sco和infomix还是三年前
<PinoCao> onlylove: 我打听了一下一套SCO现在卖60多W
 * iMadper 本科就去新加坡的, 都是有钱人呀
<PinoCao> onlylove: AIX他就跟我比划了一下。。
 * iMadper 回家
<imwithye> = =
<PinoCao> onlylove: 我估计最少500W一套
<happyaron> sco是啥
<happyaron> 是那unix么？
<PinoCao> happyaron: 是。。
<happyaron> 哦
<onlylove> 靠，我到底要给几个人发daily report
<happyaron> 写daily report真苦逼
<onlylove> 一天发N份report，真的没问题？
<PinoCao> onlylove: 哈哈哈～～～
<onlylove> 我只不过临时借调，也要发report？
<onlylove> 有病？
<onlylove> 擦，我找直线经理去
<PinoCao> onlylove: 我组里的那几个孩子就干的和你差不多。。天天给我发EMail~~
<onlylove> yunfan: 有线不受信道影响吧……
<onlylove> PinoCao: 他们就发一份不是
<onlylove> PinoCao: 你知道我发几份么
<PinoCao> onlylove: 恩。。基本每天准时晚上7点发。。
<onlylove> 我现在觉得首席 qiao怪辛苦的，4个老板……
<onlylove> 我快赶上他了
<onlylove> PinoCao: 大学舍友貌似在大众玩PLC？忘了，还有个同学，考研，然后不知道玩啥去了，反正问过我sql的问题
<PinoCao> onlylove: 。。。。。。我现在每天就看他们的mail就要看半小时。。有一天把我乐坏了。。我组里一个孩子，病了。。早上给我打电话请假。。然后晚上7点给我发了个邮件。。打开就一行字，今天我病了，没有工作内容可写～～
<PinoCao> 做饭去了～～
<NoIE> 刚刚我看了一下我写的 javascript 代码，发现我少写了好多“;”，但是程序可以在 mozilla 和 webkit 中运行。我火星了？
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • libreoffice右键中的字符、段落和页面，打开时非常慢 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461648 Ubuntu14.04中，libreoffice右键中的字符、段落和页面，打开时非常慢，不知道是什么原因？libreoffice版本：4.2.4.2。到网上查了很久，找不到原因。菜鸟一个,请各位大侠帮忙查一下，是
<^k^>  ─> 什么原因，要如何解决？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 zjjzyb — 2014-07-03 17:58
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<riniuge> led显示器用了眼睛很痛，有没有觉得
<gebjgd> riniuge: 没有
<gebjgd> riniuge: hdmi dvi的绝对不会疼
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 许愿 : 夫妇走过购物广场的许愿池,夫人抛进一枚钱币,并默默的许了一个愿。丈夫随即抛下一枚钱币,也默默许愿。 夫人问他许的什么愿,丈夫说:"我希望,我能付的起钱,使你得到你刚才许愿的东西。"  
<nyfair> 老婆：这哪队踢哪队？老公：法国踢尼日利亚。老婆：这是中超联赛么？老公：...世界杯。老婆：中国队在哪？老公：...跟你一样在看电视。老婆：为什么不上去踢？老公：国际足联不让。老婆：是因为钓鱼岛么？老公：...因为水平不行。老婆：不是有姚明吗？
<nyfair> 下班下班
<nyfair> 太坑了
<NoIE> nyfair: 原创的？
<hoxily> NoIE: 不是。
<yunfan> 不原创有啥意思
<hoxily> NoIE: 我在贴吧上看到好多遍了。
<hoxily> 百度贴吧
<NoIE> hoxily: 我觉得，再过不久就会有加长版。
<TreeTop> 这是埋汰女人还是埋汰非球迷？
<TreeTop> 姚明那个犀利 XD
<leavfin> 有没有用pppoe上网的伙伴？
<leavfin> ppp连接上后怎么处理dns,/etc/resolv.conf是开白的
<imtxc> test
<^k^> imtxc:点点点.  20:54
<^k^> 新 其它类软件 • scim can not work http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461649 I have installed scim.but it can not work. when the console exit.the scim exit also. 统计信息: 发表于 由 iamcook84 — 2014-07-03 20:54
<hoxily> leavfin: 用NetworkManager自动解决的吧。
<ayum> NetworkManager 能添加拨号连接么？
<hoxily> ayum: 选DSL
<ayum> 一直用Lan，没用过PPP
<ayum> 我看看
<ayum> 不过我用的不是Ubuntu，-。-  不会被吐槽吧
<CyrusYzGTt> 不会，我用 fedora
<ayum> +1 fedora20
 * hoxily Archlinux
<ayum> Fedora没Ubuntu那么成熟，我的L2TP一直是出故障
<ayum> @Chobits_ Chobits fans
<imtxc> 0/time
<leavfin> hoxily: 不想用nm，最后一样要调用ppp的
<jusss> pppeconf
<onlylove> jusss: pppoeconf
<hoxily> leavfin: 看一下这个manual文档？ man resolvconf
<hoxily> leavfin: 以及 man 5 resolv.conf
<hoxily> route 条项可以用 ip 命令添加。参见 ip route help 命令给出的帮助说明。
 * hoxily 抱抱 jusss onlylove
<leavfin> onlylove: 原理还是不懂啊
<onlylove> leavfin: pon dslporvider?
<leavfin> onlylove: 对连上了，但是没dns
<leavfin> leavfin: 用什么软件可以自动获取dns
<onlylove> leavfin: dns你设置怎么获取的？是不是对端？还是使用本地
<leavfin> onlylove: nm是自动生成的
<onlylove> leavfin: 那我就不知道了，ppp里面有设置是自动获取的，如果对方没提供那就不知道了
<leavfin> onlylove: pppd大概就管连接
<onlylove> leavfin: 我用过pppd啊，自动获取的dns啊
<leavfin> leavfin: 自动获取dns的问题在freebsd里也遇到过
<jusss> 看开没开dhcp
<jusss> 没开就自己手动设置
<leavfin> jusss: 都ppp了怎么还dhcp? 问题就是怎么自动获取，不要手动
<jusss> pppd不是自带获取dns吗？
<onlylove> leavfin: http://network.51cto.com/art/201009/224135.htm
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ PPP设置之pppd拨号 - 51CTO.COM
<onlylove> leavfin: 其实我觉得你可能更需要设置的是路由
<onlylove> leavfin: 让网络包默认走ppp端口
<[vvv]> 有人在吗 问一下大家都是怎么翻墙的
<onlylove> [vvv]: 这边不讨论河蟹话题
<[vvv]> 这是河蟹问题。。。吗。。。
<leavfin> onlylove: 路由没改过，手动加dns就好了
<onlylove> leavfin: 那就不知道为啥了，你看看拨号的过程有没有获得dns
<onlylove> leavfin: 按道理讲，ppp拨号的时候会查询dns服务器
<onlylove> leavfin: 如果没有……大概可能没找到
<leavfin> onlylove: 那nm怎么获取的呢？
<onlylove> leavfin: 不知道，nm是个神奇的东西，以至于我一直不敢碰
<jusss> onlylove: +1
<jusss> onlylove: nm的复合体，无线调wpa_supplicant 拨号调pppd或pppoeconf
<untitled> 刚刚怎么连irc都连不上了？
<leavfin> 算啦，拿笔记下，能用就行了
<onlylove> leavfin: rfc1877
<onlylove> leavfin: 通常ISP的拨号服务器（AS：Access Server）上设置了DNS信息，（如：ISP的管理人员在AS上设置了DNS的IP地址），这样，当你拨号到ISP的AS上时，系统会自动指向DNS进行域名解析。如果ISP的AS上没有设置有关DNS的信息时，你需要手动在你自己的系统（WIN98/95）中输入DNS IP地址，告之ISP的AS使用这个DNS地址进è
<onlylove> ¡ŒåŸŸåçš„解析工作。
<leavfin> onlylove: 是运营商搞鬼？
<hoxily> leavfin: 用Windows机器PPPoE拨号正常吗？
<onlylove> leavfin: http://afeicome.blog.163.com/blog/static/16182099200701874245253/
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ ppp拨号上网 - GuoCHg的日志 - 网易博客
<onlylove> leavfin: 你的设置
<onlylove> leavfin: 5: 创建resolv.conf文件，配置dns(可以不设，在/etc/ppp/options 选项中使用 usepeerdns )
<onlylove> leavfin: 运营商没必要在dns上为难你
<leavfin> onlylove: 不，以前缆桥经常出问题，无法连接
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 双系统安装！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461651 先说哈我的情况。之前用xp的时候安装了ununtu9.10的，一直是没更新的，因为有些软件必须在win7下才能运行，所以最近GOST了个win7,然后就是没有ununtu的启动项了。搜了哈方法好像是要安装盘来解决问题恢复启动项，
<^k^>  ─> 第一不知道能否解决，第二也没有安装光盘。所以我想重新安装ubuntu的新版本在原来ubuntu的分区，不知道可否？可以的话怎样安装 …
<NoIE> 怎么用 qt creator 写 html5 程序？我完全不懂。
<leavfin> onlylove: peer里已经设置了usepeerdns了
<onlylove> leavfin: 那……我就不知道了，拨号过程会获取DNS的
<NoIE> 代码写错了，ide 也不会报错，程序不运行都不知道问题出在哪。
<jiero> onlylove:  太狠了，我完全安静不了了。
<jiero> onlylove:  把我踢了吧。
<hoxily> /kickban jiero
 * hoxily 噗
<suokunlong> 谁装了微软的MSO和LibreOffice，帮忙测试个问题
<onlylove> happyaron: 粗来，满足 jiero 被踢的想法
<suokunlong> 用LibreOffice打开这个文件：http://suokunlong.cn/tmp/libreoffice/20140703-docx-font-change/
<^k^> suokunlong: ⇪ Index of /tmp/libreoffice/20140703-docx-font-change
 * jiero 抱抱 onlylove
<suokunlong> 按个回车编辑一下，然后保存为docx格式，然后用MSO打开，看看字体有没有变
<suokunlong> 有人帮忙不
<leavfin> suokunlong: 谁会同时装mso和libre?
<suokunlong> leavfin: 我在公司就同时装的，
<jiero> leavfin:  学校电脑
<suokunlong> leavfin: 老板不让我用libreoffice, 我偷偷用
<jusss> 已卸载libreoffice
<jusss> 找半天没找到编码设置在哪，完全没考虑天朝用户的多编码问题
<jiero> libreoffice 曾是随身带的
<suokunlong> jusss: 编码》
<suokunlong> ？
<jiero> 好暖和。
<jusss> 一个文档软件，找半天没找到编码，你说这种软件还有啥意义
<jusss> suokunlong: encoding
<suokunlong> jusss: 你是指打开和保存csv文件的编码吗，有时候会乱码
<jusss> suokunlong: excel打开都乱码还有word
<hoxily> jusss: 微软也不考虑下天朝人民会玩岛国Galgame。全是乱码。
<suokunlong> 是什么时候的事，现在还有问题吗，有没有测试文件让我看看
<suokunlong> 也许在最新的版本中已经解决了
<jusss> 还是早点用ms office吧
<jusss> 虽然我很少用word excel之类的，但是别人发的东西都是这两种
<jiero> jusss:  谁用编码么。。。
<suokunlong> jusss: 用ms office没问题，但是若找到了能重现的问题，去libreoffice报告个bug，也是很好的
<smallzhan> 有 ms office 还折腾 libre 干啥
<TreeTop> 花钱买省心 :P
<jusss> smallzhan: 一开始不是没ms office吗。。。
<jusss> smallzhan: 后来下载了个破解的
<jiero> ms office 处理格式，不会。不是linux习惯。
<jusss> 当时还找你们要呢，一个个小气的都不给，还得自己找
<jiero> 所以不用 ms office 。。。
<suokunlong> 据我所知，向SAP啊一些ERP系统导出来的excel文件，文件名是.xls，但是实际上是xml或者csv文件
<onlylove> jusss: 靠，没有怎么给你
<onlylove> jusss: 这和小气两码事
<smallzhan> 切，盗版的自己用用就是了，还到处分发
<jiero> 有啥不同，自己用了不也是推广么。
 * smallzhan 用的正版，之前学校提供的。。。
<jiero> 所有的，不都是先骗倒小白，让小白拉更多人普及么。
<smallzhan> windows 也是正版。。。
<untitled> !
<jiero> 所谓正版，就是少数人为多数人盗版付钱
<jiero> 哪里都是这样。。。即使有损失，让多数人均摊
<jiero> 做的越大越来这个。
<suokunlong> jusss: 你能不能帮我在ms office上打开看一下这几个文件，各是什么字体
<suokunlong> http://suokunlong.cn/tmp/libreoffice/20140703-docx-font-change/
<jusss> suokunlong: 嗯
<TreeTop> jiero: 貌似对人性绝望哦
<jiero> TreeTop: 对人性没绝望，对教育绝望
<jusss> suokunlong: 第一个mac的是normal
<jiero> TreeTop: 根本是教育教导人看不见那里
<jiero> 人性意识不到
<smallzhan> 啥乱七八糟的
<TreeTop> jiero: 刚才对买正版的研究让我想起纳税人交税然后被贪官贪走一样
<suokunlong> jusss: 我是说字体，times new roman 还是Calibri?
<jiero> TreeTop 我对正版没什么想法。纳税人交税我也没啥想法。
<jusss> suokunlong: 全是times new roman 小四
<jiero> TreeTop: 纳税人也是因为不去想专门投入才交税，主动的投入税的话属于捐赠抵税，有目的使用。
<suokunlong> 你的office是什么版本，
<jiero> 宁可选择，也不想不思照做
<suokunlong> jusss: 你的ms office是什么版本
<jiero> jusss:   ms office格式太少。
<jiero> jusss: 你要和 libreoffice比，用 ms office 的附加组件 publisher，不要用 word之流
<TreeTop> jiero: 有道理 :)
<jusss> suokunlong: 2007
<suokunlong> jusss: 好奇怪啊。为什么大家都不能重现，我就能重现呢
<jusss> jiero: 你不用windows?
<suokunlong> 我在MSO 2010里打开是还是Calibri字体
<koe> hello
<^k^> koe:点点点.  22:35
<jiero> jusss:  如果不想用，就不用呗。
<jiero> jusss:  可以把其他因素改了。
<jiero> 看你的取舍了
<jiero> onlylove:  我现在有些晕头。我想把别人的账从自己账户上剥离真麻烦。。。讨厌记账。。。
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • ubuntu12.04没有声音 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461652 我的电脑右上角那个音量小图表无法调节音量，以前还好好的。观看本地视频可以听到声音，但是播放本地音乐没有声音，网页上是视频和音乐也是都无法听到声音。 还有声音设置里是这种情况，我记得以前输出
<^k^>  ─> 设置里面有选项的，现在啥也没有了。我切换到win7，一切正常。很希望解决这个问题，谢谢啦！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 flyshi — 20 …
<koe> 用命令alsamixer 看看里面的设置
<jusss> onlylove: 你现在混成经理了吗？把我招进去吧
<jiero> 睡在啊
<abc-phone> 。。。
<TreeTop> （回音）
<abc-phone> 测试
<^k^> abc-phone:点点点.  23:02
<jiero> abc-phone: 睡觉了。
<abc-phone> jiero, 晚安咯
<onlylove> jusss: 还混成经理，我自己都想滚了
<happyaron> back
<smallzhan> 夜里去哪哈皮啦 happyaron
<happyaron> smallzhan: 骑车
<smallzhan> 赞啊
 * smallzhan 去年还常夜里骑车冲山呢
<happyaron> 哈哈
<happyaron> 体能太差，我还差得远。
<smallzhan> 几百米的小山。除了一小段，其他的都不抖
<smallzhan> 284 ç±³
<jusss> 有没有好看的小说 推荐2本
<happyaron> smallzhan: 我就在北京三环上瞎蹬
<happyaron> smallzhan: 骑着猴总说完全没戏的破车，哈哈
<abc-phone> jusss, 福尔摩斯探案集
<jusss> abc-phone: 好
<abc-phone> jusss, 百看不厌
<smallzhan> happyaron: 起码要个 giant 啊，或 Dahon
<jusss> abc-phone: 后宫类的有木有
<jusss> abc-phone: 炼狱天使 堕落之王 逍遥小散仙之类的
<abc-phone> jusss, 。。。没看过。。。
<abc-phone> jusss, 太复杂
<happyaron> smallzhan: 刚开始骑，怕坚持不下去
<happyaron> smallzhan: 所以就暂时用之前代步的二手破车了
#ubuntu-cn 2014-07-04
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 奇怪，nm没法创建VPN连接 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461655 2014-07-03-233949_675x348_scrot.png network-manager-pptp - network management framework (PPTP plugin core) network-manager-pptp-gnome - network management framework (PPTP plugin GNOME GUI) pptp-linux - Point-to-Point Tunneling Protocol (PPTP) Client 这三
<^k^>  ─> 个包我都有了，好奇怪…… 还缺什么？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Lavande — 2014-07-03 23:51
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 爱情炒作法 : 面对爱情要像投资股票一样: 暗恋 →把握消息面 追求 →迅速买进 热恋 →加码进场 苦恋 →把持资本 一见锺情→顺势操作 发现不合→立即抛售 一夜情 →当日冲销 失恋 →转买基金 屡战屡败→还是去存定存吧
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?threshold=0&mode=nested&sid=40196
<alvin_rxg> Title: Solidot | 微软中国因碳排放超标被罚款 (@ solidot.org)
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=40193
<alvin_rxg> Title: Solidot | 英国监管机构：EA称《地下城守护者》为免费游戏是误导消费者 (@ solidot.org)
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 奇怪，nm没法创建VPN连接 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461655 2014-07-03-233949_675x348_scrot.png network-manager-pptp - network management framework (PPTP plugin core) network-manager-pptp-gnome - network management framework (PPTP plugin GNOME GUI) pptp-linux - Point-to-Point Tunneling Protocol (PPTP) Client 这三
<^k^>  ─> 个包我都有了，好奇怪…… 还缺什么？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 Lavande — 2014-07-03 23:51
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • ubuntu系统进不去如何获取用户目录下的文件？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461656 之前有些文件在用户目录下面，没有备份到磁盘上。现在ubuntu系统进不去，用户下面的文件怎么获取呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 hustaibo — 2014-07-04 10:04
<qiao> hoxily: 早～
<HDWebcam> qiao: 早~
<HDWebcam> hoxily: 早~
<HDWebcam> 还以为这个频道里没人
<qiao> HDWebcam: 这么多人。。
<HDWebcam> qiao: 大家都不说话的吗?
<qiao> HDWebcam: 上班，干活这估计。。
<HDWebcam> qiao: 哦
<bcao> 为什么我在家连不上freenode ?
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=40198
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 鸿海放弃在移动网络中使用华为设备
<onlylove> bcao: 提示你啥
<bcao> onlylove, 就是连不上server
<bcao> onlylove, 你没这个问题？
<onlylove> bcao: 是不是家里isp的事情，web能连不
<onlylove> bcao: 有可能是isp的问题
<bcao> 没试lab的，反正换了好几个server 都不行
<bcao> 联通不支持？
<bcao> NND
<onlylove> bcao: 如果是client不行的话，可能是端口的问题，你换web试试
<bcao> 恩，下次shishi
<onlylove> bcao: irc的端口号也不算小，估计被当bt了
<bcao> onlylove, 端口号还是server ? 我都用的4447
<bcao> 6667
<bcao> 打错了
<onlylove> bcao: 就是联通把你的端口封了
<onlylove> bcao: 但是web能使，因为web走的80
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • 写了个函数库，语法检查时报如下错误，实在找不到原因 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461665 函数库如下 Code: #!/bin/bash #Name:promptRESPONSE #DESC:asks a question #Args:$1 -> The prompt #Globals:RESPONE -> set to the users response promptRESPONSE () { RESPONSE="" if [ $# -lt 1 ];then return 1 fi _RDEFANS="${2:+$2}" _R
<^k^>  ─> PROMPT="$1? ${_RDEFANS:+[$_RDEFANS]}" while : do print "$_RPROMPT" read RESPONSEE RESPONSE="${RESPONSEE:-$_RDEFANS}" if [ -n "$RESPONSE" ];then break fi RESPONSE="" Done u …
 * bcao 上个班比上坟都沉重。。NND太远了。
<onlylove> bcao: 上坟是心情沉重
<HDWebcam> 上班心情也沉重
<jiero> 你妹。。。。。。。。
 * jiero 拜拜 lainme 女神
 * jiero 祈福
<imtxc> 早啊
<imtxc> onlylove: jiero
<onlylove> HDWebcam: 上班至少有钱拿
<onlylove> imtxc: 早
<iceal> 请教一下各位，xterm里面用tmux，怎么解决tmux与clipboard之间直接粘帖负责呢，用的是bash，网上摸索了一圈还是没有找到办法。
<imtxc> 其实在 tmux 里面上下翻屏才是最蛋疼的吧， 要 C-a ]
<imtxc> 太麻烦了
<iceal> 可以设置鼠标的，其实vi模式下也还能接受，总归能工作。就是跟系统共享复制粘帖怎么都没有解决，唉...有朋友知道的分享一下呗...
<iceal> 主席现在不上线了？？老是抓不到他人，嘿嘿
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 请问什么型号的USB无线网卡支持Ubuntu12.04.4及14.04 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461666 因为是校园网客户端无法使用ubuntu，所以希望用USB的无线网卡（有校园网wifi），我在笔记本上就可以使用无线网卡上网，请问有什么USB的无线网卡可以支持ubuntu12.04.4和14
<^k^>  ─> .04呢，主要是驱动问题，怕买了以后没有对应的驱动，当然如果ubuntu本身就能识别是最好的。 统计信息: 发表于 由 石下醉客 — 20 …
<HDWebcam> imtxc: 用byobu吧.
<happyaron> 睁开眼要吃饭了妹的
<huntxu> 看成“睁开眼要吃妹子”
<happyaron> huntxu: 。。。
<happyaron> huntxu: 你要把你妹子吃了么。
<huntxu> happyaron: 球双薪壕别黑
<happyaron> huntxu: 我双薪毛线
<happyaron> 不过苦逼一只
<huntxu> happyaron: 你还有一只苦逼？是什么新物种？
<huntxu> 壕的玩具真不简单
<happyaron> huntxu: 对啊，我就是那只苦逼。
<onlylove> happyaron: 不想上班了咋办啊
<happyaron> onlylove: 糊弄一天
<happyaron> onlylove: 干点别的
<onlylove> happyaron: 我连糊弄都不想
<huntxu> TGIF
<huntxu> 就再忍几个小时吧。。。
<onlylove> happyaron: 直接向在家玩几天，再找新工作
<happyaron> onlylove: 这个琢磨好没问题
<onlylove> happyaron: 整天四处backup
<happyaron> onlylove: 脚本
<onlylove> happyaron: 想多了，职位backup，有人请假了
<onlylove> happyaron: 就和写java的说ssh,我还以为是openssh
<happyaron> lol
<onlylove> happyaron: 一天到晚四处救火，还要我写daily report
<onlylove> happyaron: 写毛线，不写
<happyaron> 加油……
<happyaron> 吃饭
<jiero> onlylove:  不想上班了怎么办？
<onlylove> jiero: 不知道
<jiero> onl
<jiero> onlylove:  冲凉
<jiero> imtxc:  我坏掉了哈。
<jiero> onlylove:  昨天我终于学会一些够级纸牌玩法了。
<onlylove> jiero: 一把牌，太多
<onlylove> jiero: 拿不过来
<jiero> onlylove:  我到是觉得为什么还是没人发明个整理牌的手套或者袋子之类的啊。
<jiero> onlylove:  非要用手拿
<jiero> 哈哈
<jiero> onlylove: 我手大
<adam8157> HDWebcam: ...
<HDWebcam> adam8157: ...
<adam8157> HDWebcam: zen个屁
 * bcao 看到两个壕基友在互相肯定。。。
<jiero> HDWebcam:  赶快开摄像头啊
<bcao> 。。。
<jiero> HDWebcam: 开了让我看 阿当
<maplebeats> onlylove: 我想砍人
<maplebeats> adam8157: 给我个op
<adam8157> maplebeats: 谁
<jiero> maplebeats:  砍了我？
<maplebeats> jiero: 随便砍个
<maplebeats> 心情不好
<adam8157> maplebeats: 我的心情也真是糟透了
<jiero> adam8157: 。。。。
<maplebeats> adam8157: 你怎么了？被甩了？
<adam8157> maplebeats: 不是
<maplebeats> adam8157: 切
<adam8157> maplebeats: 你被甩了?
<maplebeats> adam8157: 你又不是没看到我发的推！
 * nyfair 今天又上了G婊，感觉自己萌萌哒
<maplebeats> adam8157: 我现在爱死阿里了
<adam8157> maplebeats: 工作那点破事儿是最不值得心情差得了
<nyfair> maplebeats: 退推特，保智商
<adam8157> maplebeats: 公司并没有给你足够的钱让你心情差
<maplebeats> adam8157: 也对:(
<maplebeats> adam8157: 说得也是
 * adam8157 人人都讲business, 世界会变得美丽很多
<nyfair> 好棒好棒，壕说话真professional
<adam8157> nyfair: ...
<maplebeats> adam8157: 我还是考虑一下怎么约妹纸吧，前天去广州师姐给我介绍了个妹纸
<huntxu> maplebeats: yoooooo
<nyfair> maplebeats: 求师姐
<adam8157> maplebeats: 来一打儿
<nyfair> http://tieba.baidu.com/p/3143018486
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ 【动漫水】这个世界上的善意和恶意，经常是反着表现出来的_demonophobia吧_百度贴吧
<nyfair> http://tieba.baidu.com/p/3142782454
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ 【脑内彼女】收割灵魂的又来了_demonophobia吧_百度贴吧
<imtxc> 啥
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=40199
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 奥地利法庭判定Tor出口节点维护者为同谋犯
<imtxc> yunfan: 我前几天又问了问，那种功能很多的工兵铲还是没有啊
<nyfair> onlylove: 民逗们是不是又高潮了？这可是民主的宣判，我保持中立不发表意见
<onlylove> nyfair: 看吐槽，ISP居然没事
<nyfair> Solidot引用的来源真是可笑，华尔街日报又不是粑粑国网站，还不是天朝的民逗网站
<nyfair> 相比之下，G婊的干儿子给的新闻反倒很客观http://www.guao.hk/
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ 谷奥——探寻谷歌的奥秘
<onlylove> http://product.dangdang.com/1383277008.html
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 【凌美白色钢笔笔类】德国原装LAMY 凌美 Safari 019 狩猎者白色 钢笔 墨水笔价格_行情_参数_报价-当当网
<onlylove> 162的lamy……
<onlylove> 要不要买……
<onlylove> 嗯……忍住，不能乱花钱……现在钢笔又不常用……
<nyfair> ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<onlylove> nyfair: 现在半年都不见得能写个字，买啥……
<nyfair> onlylove: 这问题你要是上知乎，装逼党肯定对你说买，然后你才有动力求上进
<onlylove> nyfair: 我有一只闲置的了……我……
<onlylove> nyfair: 我只是看这个便宜而已……
<onlylove> maplebeats: 求教怎么约妹纸
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 13.10 • ubuntu13.04 使用 grub-install 问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461667 之前一直window 引导ubuntu 现在想用ubuntu 来引导，已经使用 sudo update-grub 我的boot 没有单独分区，使用 sudo grub-install /dev/sda 或者 sudo grub-install --boot-directory=/boot /dev/sda 都出现 ：source_dir doesn't exist. Please specify
<roylez> adam8157: linode到期没续了，你有ss代理么？
<roylez> huntxu: .
<nyfair> roylez: 上次我也这么问，蛋壕叫我给钱，太黑了
<nyfair> roylez: heroku不是可以免费部署ss么
<adam8157> roylez: https://www.digitalocean.com/?refcode=132263d4b074
<roylez> nyfair: 当真？
<^k^> adam8157: ⇪ SSD Cloud Server, VPS Server, Simple Cloud Hosting | DigitalOcean
<nyfair> roylez: 我自用的，还能造假？
<nyfair> nyfair-ss.herokuapp.com
<roylez> adam8157: 要钱
<roylez> nyfair: 这个，还需要起 ss-local 吗？
<nyfair> roylez: 什么意思？ss-local是什么？
<imtxc> adam8157: 早
<roylez> nyfair: 本地的 client 啊
<imtxc> adam8157: 当里个当
<adam8157> imtxc: 早
<nyfair> roylez: 你换其他人的ss服务器不也要用？
<nyfair> http://www.acfun.com/a/ac1254856
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ 台湾吐槽内地《变形金刚4》翻译：俗！ - AcFun弹幕视频网 - 中国宅文化基地
<nyfair> 微软推出Halo，大陆翻译：光环。
<nyfair> 弯弯：直译好俗，看我的，《最后一战》高端洋气
<nyfair> 几年后微软出了Halo2.......
<roylez> nyfair: heroku create没反应....
<roylez> nyfair: 感觉是不是被盾了
<nyfair> roylez: 你怎么用的？
<nyfair> roylez: 没啊，我这几天都在用
<nyfair> heroku那个不是git直接commit进去的么
<roylez> nyfair:     Error:       read timeout reached (Excon::Errors::Timeout)
<roylez> nyfair: 首先要 heroku create 建立应用啊
<roylez> nyfair: 我这一步就嗝屁了
<roylez> nyfair: ok了
<roylez> nyfair: 抽风
<nyfair> 我直接web版浏览器create的
<nyfair> 就为了create个项目装个ruby干什么
<roylez> nyfair: 我这里 heroku 环境现成的
 * adam8157 出AKG K420, 脑袋略大 戴着费劲
<adam8157> HDWebcam: ^^
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋头
<HDWebcam> adam8157: ...
<HDWebcam> adam8157: 这么快就出
<adam8157> HDWebcam: 脑袋大啊...
<roylez> adam8157: 蛋蛋头
<roylez> adam8157: 你三鹿吃多了？
<adam8157> roylez: 不, 因为灰质多
<roylez> adam8157: 慢脑袋渣吧
 * jiero 亲亲 roylez  亲亲 adam8157
<jiero> /msg roylez  移民签证怎么样了？
<jiero> lol
<roylez> jiero: 渣
<HDWebcam> adam8157: .. ..
<jiero> roylez:  乐乐买乐透
<jiero> HDWebcam: 。。。
<HDWebcam> jiero: jiero
<jiero> HDWebcam:  在
<imtxc> adam8157: 420 挺轻吧
<adam8157> imtxc: 我头略大, 显得略紧
<shengyao> 耳机
<roylez> nyfair: 慢的掉渣
<roylez> adam8157: 给个ss代理吧
<adam8157> roylez: DO封的太厉害, 不敢
<roylez> adam8157: 神马是DO？
<adam8157> roylez: digital ocean
<roylez> adam8157: 你用 C 家的机器架一个呗
<adam8157> roylez: .......
 * adam8157 golang的coding style那么丑, 不知道快感在哪里 cc HDWebcam hamo
<onlylove> http://g.hiphotos.bdimg.com/album/s%3D1100%3Bq%3D90/sign=5f0c4732b4fd5266a32b38159b28ac5a/b7003af33a87e950ebedb8b512385343faf2b475.jpg?v=tbs
<roylez> adam8157: 妈蛋的不是好人...
<adam8157> roylez: ...
<HDWebcam> adam8157: 不喜欢go. rust呀
<adam8157> HDWebcam: rust是啥
<HDWebcam> adam8157: 一个真正的系统级语言. go全局垃圾回收, 还号称是系统级语言
<adam8157> hamo: golang的coding style那么丑, 不知道快感在哪里
<hamo> adam8157: go fmt
<adam8157> hamo: 啥玩儿
<hamo> adam8157: 快感在于不需要care格式，go fmt只要语法正确会帮你处理格式
<adam8157> hamo: ...
<adam8157> hamo: 听起来是"360自动垃圾清理"的用户会喜欢
<happyaron> 你们等着360出linux产品吧
<happyaron> 要么是发行版，要么是卫士之类的。
<happyaron> lol
<adam8157> happyaron: 晓得, 猎头找过我, 安全产品
<happyaron> adam8157: 嗯
<nyfair> adam8157: 360技术很牛叉的
<adam8157> nyfair: 同意
<happyaron> 给钱也很牛叉的
<hamo> happyaron: 麒麟要不要预装？
<happyaron> hamo: 我社是腾讯系的
<happyaron> 虽然麻花疼不同意出qq，nnd
<hamo> happyaron: 哪咋搞不定qq聂？
<^k^> 新 非常任务 • [三星]批量复制、重命名文件并替换文件内容 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461669 一个lesson文件夹中包含一个lesson.html(见附件)，任务要求： 1、批量复制lesson文件夹，复制出20个以上，文件夹名相应改成lesson1～lesson20 2、重命名文件夹中的lesson.html，也相应改成lesson1.html～
<happyaron> hamo: 觉得用户量太小
<roylez> hamo: 给个ss帐号呗
<nyfair> adam8157: 虽然我自己不用360，但我一直推荐别人用，出了问题再找我超级麻烦，360治理流氓手段最赞
<nyfair> hamo: 同求
<hamo> roylez: 你不是去袋鼠国了么？咋还要ss?
<nyfair> hamo: 他要看avfun接受指导
<onlylove> happyaron: 360出distro？
<onlylove> happyaron: 那还了得？
<happyaron> onlylove: 可能性不大啦，但是很可能要出linux上的产品。
<hamo> nyfair: 看哲学？
<nyfair> hamo: 求ss账号
<happyaron> adam8157: 数字公司给你的钱还不敌我社么
<xixihaha> 有谁用了为知笔记 linux
<onlylove> hamo: ta 看的是哲♂学
<nyfair> xixihaha: 不好用
<hamo> onlylove: 专业
<adam8157> happyaron: 远远高于啊
<adam8157> happyaron: 但是咱水平不够
<happyaron> adam8157: 哪咋不去
<happyaron> 额
<onlylove> happyaron: 应该不至于，adam的水平应该够的
<adam8157> happyaron: 直接跟猎头说360和我的气质不符, 拒了
<happyaron> onlylove: 当当谦虚了
<happyaron> adam8157: lol
<nyfair> 当当谦虚了·
<happyaron> nyfair: 数字公司请你的话去么
<onlylove> happyaron: 只不过近墨者黑，在数字呆久了，不知道会不会有啥不好的事情
<happyaron> onlylove: 不会的
<xixihaha> nyfair: 无法登录evernote&yinxiang
<nyfair> happyaron: 去，但我那半桶水的实力估计不行
<onlylove> happyaron: 周大炮是啥你知道的
<happyaron> onlylove: 那几个公司的人也是白天互相打打杀杀，晚上一起啤酒烤串。
<onlylove> happyaron: 所以国内环境让他们搞得乌烟瘴气，恶心的要死
<HDWebcam> 能去360我就开心了
<happyaron> onlylove: lol
<nyfair> xixihaha: evernote又贵又慢又臃肿
<happyaron> nyfair: 人家说的wiznote
<nyfair> 当初都是民逗推荐的
<hamo> happyaron: 给我offer我就去
<onlylove> evernote？印象笔记？
<nyfair> happyaron: 我知道啊，他跟我说evernote不能登录
<happyaron> hamo: 可惜我给不了
<happyaron> nyfair: o
<nyfair> wiz比那个强
<onlylove> happyaron: 去了之后去看看360都收集了多少片片
 * nyfair 以前用有道，现在发现还是自己最实用
<onlylove> happyaron: 估计不比迅雷少
<happyaron> onlylove: 我也去不上啊
<hamo> onlylove: 360怎么会收集片？
<hamo> onlylove: 我觉得看片还要去百度云
<onlylove> happyaron: 又错了……我习惯打俩字母补全……应该是给hamo的
<happyaron> 。。。
<nyfair> hamo: 别说360，我都因为工作原因收集过，你信么？
<onlylove> hamo: 有360段子不是
<onlylove> hamo: 用户D盘不小心格式化，打电话求助360的那个
<roylez> hamo: 还没去这不是
<onlylove> happyaron: 反正我个人尽量避开数字
<onlylove> happyaron: 别人用我不能给人卸载
<happyaron> 我是根本不用数字啊
<happyaron> 但老周牛逼是要承认的，数字给钱多也是实时。。。
<onlylove> happyaron: 红衣教主当年说，看一台机器没装360就要给人装上
<hamo> happyaron: 马克不是也这么说过^^^
<HDWebcam> hamo: 你去过网吧嘛?
<happyaron> hamo: 结果sprint的时候我拿着mac给人说输入法去了。
<happyaron> hamo: 幸好没被马克看见
<onlylove> hamo: 这么说的人，都有病，所以我现在不用u
<HDWebcam> hamo: 看见一堆windows, 全给格了换ubuntu
<nyfair> 360要是出个不弹窗不捆绑的vip版，也许我就买正版给我父母装了
<hamo> HDWebcam: 壮士
<onlylove> nyfair: 拉倒吧，不出一月，你爸妈电脑里面就有360全家福了
<nyfair> 360功能上确实没啥好指责了
<onlylove> nyfair: 哦，不对，不弹窗就没法吓唬人了，就装不了全家福了
<nyfair> onlylove: 全家福没啥不好的
<xixihaha> nyfair: 什么叫自己最实用
<nyfair> onlylove: 没有全家福，过段时间就是金山卫士，瑞星互相打架，桌面上各种4399 qq浏览器 百度云管家
<onlylove> nyfair: 你的电脑有漏洞哦，我给你补上了，上网购物有风险哦，用数字安全浏览器，电脑卡顿？用数字硬件大师
<nyfair> onlylove: 是啊，就这样
 * adam8157 我想问一下300快和特18是空调车么?
<nyfair> onlylove: 然后我就不用帮我父母整电脑了
<imtxc> onlylove: 哦对了，民生也可以自定义卡面来着 ，140元
<onlylove> nyfair: 依旧记得当年360伪装微软补丁装浏览器
<onlylove> imtxc: 我都想辞职了，要啥信用卡
<happyaron> adam8157: 300kuai是
<adam8157> happyaron: 好
<happyaron> adam8157: 特18不知道
<nyfair> imtxc: 我也要自定义
<nyfair> 140不贵啊
<onlylove> happyaron: 特都是双层的，有空调和非空调？
<happyaron> onlylove: 不知道，没见过那车不瞎说
<imtxc> nyfair: 不对啊，你怎么申请的花旗的卡，怎么只有一张
<onlylove> happyaron: 你看那些双层的都是特字头的
<happyaron> 嗯
<nyfair> imtxc: 公司包办
<nyfair> 喷360的都留个qq号，出问题了给我远程解决
<onlylove> imtxc: 对了，昨天好像有人堵地铁办花旗的
<nyfair> 烦死了
<nyfair> 5分钟解决不好给我去死
<onlylove> nyfair: 嗯嗯，你差不多了，我遇到过很多360搞不好的问题呢，那时候还是2011年
<HDWebcam> adam8157: 特18也是... 吧...
<imtxc> nyfair: 哦，你是用什么方式还款的
<imtxc> 支付宝到现在不支持
<roylez> imtxc: 有没有ss帐号给我使的？
<roylez> imtxc: 或者你有paypal也行
<imtxc> roylez: paypal？做啥
<roylez> imtxc: xvmlab买个vps搭ss
<imtxc> roylez: 行啊
<adam8157> roylez: vpnso.com的ss 一年50块
<alvin_rxg> Title: SecureService (@ vpnso.com)
<roylez> adam8157: vpn滚粗
<adam8157> roylez: ss!
<xixihaha> 100一年
<onlylove> adam8157: http://tieba.baidu.com/p/525205066
<^k^> onlylove: ⇪ 北京所有的双层车线路 大汇总_北京公交吧_百度贴吧
<onlylove> adam8157: 自己查车型
<roylez> adam8157: 月流量30G太少
<imtxc> 30G 都不够？
<onlylove> adam8157: 根据车的型号判断
<huntxu> roylez: 矬矬
<roylez> imtxc: 你替我买一年的xvmlab
<imtxc> roylez: 链接？
<roylez> imtxc: 我支付宝给钱你
<hamo> roylez: 你用多久？
<roylez> hamo: 神马意思？
<hamo> roylez: ss啊？
<roylez> imtxc: 4.87一年的那种
<imtxc> roylez: 链接给我哇
<roylez> imtxc: https://xvmlabs.com/
<^k^> roylez: ⇪ Low Cost VPS
<imtxc> 倒便宜
<onlylove> adam8157: ss是指shadow socks？
<nyfair> 5美元1年？
<adam8157> .
<nyfair> 我也要
<roylez> imtxc: 废话，跟金主席要钱？
<roylez> nyfair: 4.87一年，100G流量
<nyfair> A few major points from our TOS:
<nyfair> No torrents
<nyfair> No TOR and open proxies
<onlylove> 5刀一年！
<nyfair> 政策都写了，你不怕删你账号？
<roylez> nyfair: http://www.kx520.info/shadowsocks-libev.html
<^k^> ⇪ ti: debian搭建shadowsocks-libev服务简易教程。 | 若水
<roylez> nyfair: 跟 bandwagonhost 是一个公司的
<imtxc> roylez: 要几个 ipv4 addr
<roylez> imtxc: 1
<roylez> nyfair: 搬瓦工别人都用的好好的，我凭啥不能用
<nyfair> roylez: 求团购，我出1美元
<imtxc> roylez: 要填好多东西啊
<imtxc> roylez: 要不你注册个，我帮你付款/
<roylez> nyfair: 你出50%
<nyfair> imtxc: adam8157: 你俩也出1美元，这就解决了
<nyfair> roylez: 有日本ip，我就出50%
<onlylove> nyfair: 政策是open proxies，只要是不open的，就没问题？
<adam8157> nyfair: 这么便宜的 不用
<nyfair> onlylove: 哦，谢点拨
<nyfair> adam8157: 壕，求共享不便宜的
<onlylove> nyfair: 你竟然给壕推荐这么便宜的，藐视壕的消费能力？
<onlylove> nyfair: 明显是看不起壕
<nyfair> 100gb一个月，足够了啊
<nyfair> roylez: 来团购吧
<nyfair> 分我20gb，我出1美元
<imtxc> The country of your IP address did not match the billing address country you entered so we cannot accept your order
<nyfair> 9.83刀300g的那个呢
 * hamo 谁会vala???
<adam8157> hamo: ee
<adam8157> eexp: ^^
<adam8157> hamo: http://www.ubuntukylin.com/ukylin/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=5202
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 应该推广vala - 应用开发交流及教程分享 - Ubuntu Kylin技术论坛 - Powered by Discuz!
<hamo> adam8157: ...
<hamo> adam8157: 水太远了。。。
<adam8157> hamo: https://github.com/eexpress/eexp-bin/blob/master/traytool/traytool.vala
<^k^> ⇪ t: eexp-bin/traytool/traytool.vala at master · eexpress/eexp-bin · GitHub
<adam8157> hamo: 那天 eexp 来帝都请了我们一顿中八楼
 * roylez 邀请人参团，2刀每年
<imtxc> roylez: 给我也分个呀～
<roylez> nyfair: .
<nyfair> roylez: 10rmb，走支付宝
<imtxc> 奇怪，那我填的也是上海的地址，为啥不行
<roylez> nyfair: 13，支付宝
<nyfair> roylez: 1美刀，paypal
<adam8157> roylez: 记得把腐女名字告诉我一下
<imtxc> nyfair: 刚才问了你怎么给花旗信用卡还款来着，你估计没看到
<nyfair> roylez: 给你小费还不要，哼
<happyaron> imtxc: 花旗卡壕
<nyfair> imtxc: 靠，这个超级麻烦
<roylez> nyfair: 12支付宝
<imtxc> happyaron: 额度低。。。
<happyaron> imtxc: 我貌似连申请的资格还不够
<imtxc> happyaron: 在线申请。。。
<imtxc> happyaron: 能薅个箱子
<nyfair> 我是在家里旁边的罗森还的
<nyfair> roylez: 等下，我去QQ问问有没有小伙伴团购这12rmb
<imtxc> nyfair: 着急啥
<imtxc> nyfair: 让 roylez 先搭好测测速度先
<imtxc> 有人试水还不好
<nyfair> imtxc: 有理有据，好评
 * adam8157 mtg
<nyfair> roylez: 快搭快搭，生意来了
<onlylove> adam8157: ee到处推广vala……
<nyfair> onlylove: vala确实不差啊
<nyfair> ee不推销perl了？
<onlylove> nyfair: 我只是说他到处推广而已，你看，他还四处传播他的perl
<nyfair> 只要vala能用visual studio编译，我也去推广
 * nyfair 能用visual studio编译是检验代码标准的好办法
<Akagi201> virtualbox空间满了, 怎么扩展?
<maplebeats> 3:12pm  up 2250 days  1:02,  2 users,
<maplebeats> 。。。。。
<nyfair> roylez: 人呢？
<nyfair> 我要买了啊
<nyfair> roylez: 快让我测试
<roylez> nyfair: 连不上，正在看原因
<NoIE> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=40203
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | NSA认为Linux Journal网站是极端主义者的论坛
<NoIE> 各位极端主义者，大家好。
<nyfair> roylez: ...
<nyfair> roylez: 你坑我啊
 * adam8157 下半年HK有什么conference啊?
<adam8157> happyaron: ^^
<hamo> adam8157: 土豪又要去HK啊
<adam8157> hamo: 我要薅羊毛!!!!
<adam8157> hamo: 出不了国就薅国内的羊毛...
<conferencing> adam8157: hk是香港的意思?
<imtxc> roylez: 速率一直是 0
<adam8157> conferencing: ......... 是
<conferencing> adam8157: 我刚才看到 conference, 还以为是在叫我
<adam8157> conferencing: ........... 神id
<nyfair> http://forums.xvmlabs.com/threads/prices-from-2-87-to-4-87.27/
<nyfair> 麻蛋，上周这个还只卖3美刀
<^k^> nyfair: ⇪ Prices from 2.87 $ to 4.87 $ | XVM Labs
<conferencing> adam8157: 谢谢.
<conferencing> adam8157: 这个, 也是我屏幕上面贴纸上的...
<adam8157> conferencing: 擦!
<conferencing> adam8157: 看起来还挺高大上的
<adam8157> conferencing: 今天本来想早点走的, 结果老板来了 =,=
<conferencing> adam8157: 不碍事呀
<hamo> adam8157: 你坐公交？
<hamo> adam8157: 那个点人多不？
<adam8157> hamo: 多, 堵, 慢, 热
<hamo> adam8157: 基本上，3环上，那个点都这样
<conferencing> adam8157: 现在就走, 趁着yk不在工位上
<imtxc> .
<adam8157> hamo: conferencing 今天可能地铁回 sigh
<nyfair> roylez: 你个坏人，5月份的时候3美刀你怎么不说
<roylez> imtxc: 搞不懂为什么连不上
<roylez> nyfair: 我不知道啊
<nyfair> 2美刀就是一顿饭钱啊，好贵的
<huntxu> ...
<roylez> nyfair: 大婶您就别卖萌了...
<huntxu> hamo: yooooo
<imtxc> nyfair: 你就别卖萌了
<imtxc> roylez: 加密方式的问题？
<imtxc> 不了解
<roylez> imtxc: 成了，ip不能写127.0.0.1.....
<roylez> imtxc: 我改改加密方式发给你
<imtxc> roylez: 你用的安卓还是ios
<maplebeats> 我把一个跑了六年的服务器关机了扔掉了
<imtxc> maplebeats: 扔掉了
<roylez> imtxc: å°±pc
<imtxc> roylez: win？
<roylez> imtxc: linux
<roylez> nyfair: 掏钱
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • Ubuntu 14.04 WiFi 认证失败解决 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461670 公司中使用WPA2 Enterprise -> Protected EAP (PEAP)的方式认证使用WiFi，在Ubuntu 14.04中配置多次，一直提示密码不通过，使用如下方法解决。 配置WPA2 Enterprise -> Protected EAP (PEAP) ->MSCHPv2，到/etc/NetworkMana
<^k^>  ─> ger/system-connections/wifiname中，将system-ca-certs=true改为false后存盘，重连后即可通过。而后cat /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/wifiname发现s …
<jiero> /msg happyaron  我还是不觉得她会喜欢我。好像没结果我也会上前的。。。
<jiero> lol
<jiero> 了哈哈
<jiero> 为啥这个总是失败呢。
<nyfair> roylez: 你先让我测试
<roylez> nyfair: 先付10元
<adam8157> jiero: 该吃药了
<adam8157> roylez: 乐乐你个土壕, 还费劲扯这些
<adam8157> nyfair: 还有你, 妈蛋, 越土豪越抠
<jiero> roylez:  baidu 金融不是送10元么？
<jiero> roylez:  去找几个比如 adam
<nyfair> roylez: 你这人做生意没诚意
<roylez> nyfair: 不跟你扯了，我重启电脑上班了
 * nyfair 自己开团
<jiero> adam8157:  我确实丢了魂了。怎么办
<nyfair> 团购vpn啦，1人1美刀
<nyfair> 壕求送1美元
<adam8157> jiero: 都要经历
 * adam8157 paypal里有闲置的25刀, 谁要帮忙买东西不?
<jiero> adam8157:  。。。我的经历。。。
<TreeTop> 哇, 难道是有人资助买东西？
<TreeTop> :D
<TreeTop> http://www.ebay.fr/itm/Sun-Ultra-20-M2-Workstation-AMD-Opteron-1210-DUAL-Core1-8GHz-4GB-250GB-/310834728734
<^k^> TreeTop: ⇪ SUN Ultra 20 M2 Workstation AMD Opteron 1210 Dual CORE1 8GHz 4GB 250GB | eBay
<TreeTop> 想要这个
<adam8157> hamo: 宇宙行没救了 http://www.newsmth.net/nForum/#!article/CreditCard/560807
<^k^> adam8157: ⇪ 水木社区-源于清华的高知社群
<nyfair> 蛋壕是清华毕业的？
<freeflying> adam8157: 靠，明显p的好不
<adam8157> freeflying: http://www.icbc.com.cn/ICBC/牡丹卡/白金卡/  看官网
<adam8157> freeflying: 工行的卡面一向丑爆, 又不是我黑他 cc hamo
<freeflying> hamo: 钱大掌柜我刚刚开户，就跌了
<freeflying> 没节操啊
<hamo> freeflying: ...
<hamo> adam8157: 黑白菜真心漂亮
<adam8157> hamo: 尊尚白金信用卡真心丑
<freeflying> hamo: 这两天你还有啥推荐的
<hamo> freeflying: 招行有个，最近据说雄起了，6.0+
<freeflying> adam8157: 卡再好看又不能刷了不用还
<freeflying> hamo: 网上直接购买吗
<palomino|working> .......
<adam8157> freeflying: 但是卡太丑的话我丢不起那个人
<adam8157> freeflying: 招商手机银行, 朝朝盈
<adam8157> freeflying: 但是限额5万
<freeflying> adam8157: 那个是针对某些用户的
<adam8157> freeflying: 比如我
<freeflying> adam8157: 再者我也没5w啊
<adam8157> palomino|working: 破马咋了
<freeflying> adam8157: 你是壕
<palomino|working> 低调膜拜adam
<adam8157> freeflying: p, 5万都不到理个毛财?
<hamo> freeflying: 恩
<hamo> freeflying: 网银就可以
<palomino|working> ......
<freeflying> adam8157: 我们是屌丝中得战斗机啊
<palomino|working> 5w...
<freeflying> adam8157: 绝对的屌丝
<palomino|working> 那天看网银时
<adam8157> freeflying: 咱俩换换?
<palomino|working> 发现我存款加起来有6w
<xixihaha> 团购vpn 哪里
<freeflying> adam8157: 可以啊
<palomino|working> 还没来得及乐呵乐呵
<palomino|working> 发现信用卡还欠1万多...
<freeflying> hamo: 带啥好吃得回来没
 * adam8157 周末搬家去顺义别墅 啦啦啦
<palomino|working> :O
<freeflying> palomino|working: 我欠得比你多
<hamo> freeflying: 啥都没带...太贵了...就带了包渔夫之宝
<freeflying> hamo: 靠，没节操啊
<hamo> freeflying: 真心没啥特别的...
<freeflying> adam8157: 欢迎啊，顺义别墅多
<freeflying> adam8157: 很多空着，那幢看着顺眼就住
<hamo> freeflying: 要去顺义啊？
<hamo> adam8157: 要去瞬移啊
<conferencing> adam8157: 别墅? 交得起暖气费?
<hamo> adam8157: 顺义啊
<freeflying> hamo: 我再河北啊
<hamo> freeflying: 北戴河了？
<adam8157> hamo: 搬猴总别墅去
<freeflying> hamo: 没啊
<hamo> adam8157: 同意..
<freeflying> hamo: 蓟县
<hamo> freeflying: 候总，别墅分一间给我吧
<hamo> freeflying: 那是天津的
<adam8157> hamo: s/间/栋/
<palomino|working> 恩??
<freeflying> hamo: 没看新闻啊，昌平都限制外地牌车了
 * palomino|working 天津的
<palomino|working> 能蹭蹭么..
<conferencing> s/栋/区/
<hamo> freeflying: 看了，大昌平太NB了
<hamo> s/区/片
<freeflying> hamo: 后续各个郊县都得这么干
 * adam8157 还好穷到没有车
<hamo> freeflying: 靠，除了北京还有啥地方推荐？
<happyaron> adam8157: 没听说有啥conf
<freeflying> hamo: 圣何塞啊
<freeflying> hamo: 山景城啊
<chenchacha> 谁知道这个频道里那个　＾Ｋ＾　的机器人是怎么搭建的？
<happyaron> freeflying hamo adam8157 一群信用卡壕和理财壕
<onlylove> adam8157: 壕求租别墅，不指望你分给我
<hamo> freeflying: 赞
<happyaron> 刚刚因为没固定电话被银行鄙视了
<happyaron> TAT
<onlylove> happyaron: 有啥，看我
<hamo> happyaron: 来办公室搞了电话，然后呼转到你手机就好了
<happyaron> onlylove: 握爪
<happyaron> hamo: 好的……
<hamo> happyaron: 我现在还薅着百度的固定电话用呢
<happyaron> hamo: 找南希申请么
<happyaron> ...
<hamo> happyaron: 你问问吧
<happyaron> hamo: 好的
<happyaron> hamo: 你离职了也没收回固定电话么。。。
<hamo> happyaron: 是的。我也不知道怎么回事，反正先用着呗，啥时候回收再说
<happyaron> en
 * happyaron 下班
<huntxu> ...
<huntxu> happyaron: 壕你不是才睡醒没多久吗
<conferencing> happyaron: 你压根儿就没上班儿呀
<adam8157> happyaron: 打倒!
<nyfair> happyaron: 壕无人性
<onlylove> adam8157: 你有资格么
<onlylove> adam8157: 打到aron之前，先打到你
<adam8157> =,=
 * jiero 摸摸 adam8157
<onlylove> jiero: 然后打倒 adam8157?
 * adam8157 今天老板问我每周哪几天wfh, 我说先不着急, 但是心里想的是周一~周五
<palomino|working> lol
<onlylove> adam8157: 求wfh
<nyfair> adam8157: 求wfh
<palomino|working> adam8157: 求wfh
<jiero> onlylove:  我现在没有想法击打任何人。
<adam8157> www.canonical.com/careers
<alvin_rxg> Title: Canonical | Careers (@ canonical.com)
<nyfair> adam8157: 我英文不好，能不能去c记日本？
<jiero> nyfair:  。。。
<hamo> adam8157: 求wfh
<nyfair> adam8157 评论 @ 2014-07-03 22:49Reply to this comment
<nyfair> 又有Seafile, "开源文件云存储保护数据隐私"? 我记得你们某次speech说为了安全性而提供闭源版本啊.
<adam8157> nyfair: 嗯
<nyfair> 我中文不好，蛋壕你这话到底说的是啥
<onlylove> nyfair: 我中文也不好，咋办
<nyfair> 当年我也弄过云存储的，然后魔都政府找上门来要我们自查
<nyfair> 然后那天我被迫看了很多片
<nyfair> 从此走上了不归路
<adam8157> nyfair: 表达的意思是我讨厌seafile
<onlylove> nyfair: 腐女就这么被ZF给弄腐了？
<palomino|working> adam8157: ... nyfair
<adam8157> palomino|working: 怎么 你是他家员工?
<palomino|working> 不是
<adam8157> palomino|working: 那一起来黑
<palomino|working> 还得努力工作养家糊口啊.. adam8157
 * nyfair 感谢政府感谢党，帮我开启了新世界的大门
<jiero>  palomino|working 你有家了啊。。家里只有你一个人。。。
<palomino|working> 还有4猫呢 jiero
<jiero> palomino|working: 。。。
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=40206
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 知名nodeJS框架Express的作者TJ Holowaychuk宣布弃nodeJS投Go
<palomino|working> O_o
<onlylove> palomino|working: 今天看个帖子，说是收养流浪猫然后家里到处跳蚤
<palomino|working> LOL
<palomino|working> 真可怜
<nyfair> julia是什么语言？
<^k^> nyfair: define:julia |Julia| is a high-level, high-performance dynamic programming language for technical computing, with syntax that is familiar to users of other technical computing ...
<palomino|working> O_o
<palomino|working> k还有这功能?
<palomino|working> 我也试试
<palomino|working> go是什么语言
<palomino|working> go是什么语言?
<nyfair> palomino是什么
<nyfair> palomino是什么语言
<nyfair> adam8157是什么语言
<jiero> nyfair 语言
<palomino|working> palomino是身体淡褐色并有白色鬣毛和尾的一种马
<TreeTop> pony?
<nyfair> 那个新人，你过来下
<nyfair> 你知道小马么
<palomino|working> pony马 tony张
<conferencing> pony马? 便宜马??
<^k^> palomino|working: define:go not defined.
<conferencing> palomino|working: 你是破马的秘书?
<nyfair> http://julialang.org/
<nyfair> 貌似比golang牛逼啊
<onlylove> conferencing: 你知道 pony 马是谁吧……
<conferencing> onlylove: 不知道
<onlylove> conferencing: 如果不知道，和你说他叫麻花疼
<conferencing> onlylove: 哦.
<TreeTop> my little pony
<TreeTop> :P
<TreeTop>    /)
<palomino|working> ...
<TreeTop> dtrace 的 logo就是一个小马 :D
<TreeTop> http://dtrace.org/blogs/
<^k^> ⇪ ti: dtrace.org
<onlylove> conferencing: 你新来，不知道， palomino|working一直是他的秘书负责在这聊天
<imtxc> 我的 win 下的 autoproxy 不能订阅 gfwlist 好久
<onlylove> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=40207
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Solidot | 《自然》撤回STAP论文，对自己展开调查
<onlylove> 干细胞……
 * onlylove 想下班，还一小时
<TreeTop> STAP的风波还没有平息哦。。。
<jiero> onlylove:  我今天请假在家郁闷
<jiero> onlylove:  剪短了头发。
<jiero> onlylove:  我需要的是什么啊。
<freeflying> hamo: 有啥周边爬山的好去处不
<hamo> freeflying: 香巴拉
<hamo> freeflying: 灵山
<hamo> freeflying: 反正北京的山都快到河北了
<imtxc> 对啊
<imtxc> 明天去哪里拍照玩儿
<imtxc> 如果不下雨的话
<^k^> 新 Xubuntu & Lubuntu • 为什么无法拖放安装字体？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461674 系统是ubuntustudio14.04，在home下新建了.fonts，把下载的字体拖进去失败，不知道什么原因？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 rosn — 2014-07-04 17:13
<bcao> 延庆不错
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 关于QQ for linux的设想 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461677 各位前辈们为了在linux下使用QQ作出了很大的贡献，奋不顾身、前赴后继，但都一次次被小马踩下去了，小马同志对linux赶尽杀绝却同时对安卓俯首称臣，细想安卓不就是linux吗，何不把apk移植过来试试？ 统计
<^k^>  ─> 信息: 发表于 由 rosn — 2014-07-04 17:27
<freeflying> imtxc: 又买啥牛头了啊
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 分享一些正體中文文書處理的相關資料， 以及一些字型取得的問題。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461678 分享一些正體中文文書處理的相關資料， 以及一些字型取得的問題。 --- 下載包裹檔，內容包含正體中文字型、注音表格、漢字屬性等等， 資料來自中華
<^k^>  ─> 民國臺灣行政院國家發展委員會 CNS11643中文標準交換碼全字庫(簡稱全字庫)|政府資料開放平臺 data.gov.tw/node/5961 CNS11643中文全字庫- …
<imtxc> freeflying: 没买啊
<imtxc> ios 上可以用 shadowsocks 么
<palomino|working> 貌似可以啊 imtxc
<palomino|working> http://shadowsocks.org/en/download/clients.html imtxc
<palomino|working> 走人,byebye
<nyfair> cya
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i2.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M06/00/08/Cg-4WFI2qBKIFkPRAAGqYmVrLZUAALrEgFJyNAAAap6168.jpg KTV众生相
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • ubunt 14.4安装后有点卡，请各位帮我分析下 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461681 终端下运行 ~$ sudo lshw -numeric -class video 得出的结果 Code:  *-display                       description: VGA compatible controller        product: GT218M [NVS 3100M] [10DE:A6C]        vendor: NVIDIA Corporation [10
<^k^>  ─> DE]        physical id: 0        bus info: pci@0000:01:00.0        version: a2        width: 64 bits        clock: 33MHz        capabilities: pm ms …
<IsoaSFlus> 话说,专有驱动不可以从自带的"附加驱动"里装吗?
 * IsoaSFlus 没人理,伤心
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i2.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M04/00/08/Cg-4WFI2p2GIC5t-AACMjHJcZPQAALrEAC9r98AAIyk262.jpg 吃点东西我容易吗
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC支持 • ubuntu对触屏支持很不到位啊 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461685 今年买了个触屏的笔记本，原先系统是win8，反应有点慢，我就卸载了，装了ubuntu14.04. 其它各方面都很好，唯一的缺点就是触屏太操蛋了。 基本上就等于看不见的鼠标 放大缩小功能压根就没有。 看图
<newleaves_> test
<^k^> newleaves_:点点点.  20:40
<lolipop> 	Blog.CurrentPage = function() {
<lolipop> 		$.ajax({
<lolipop> 			url:"http://localhost/blog/list_post/"+1+"/"+2,
<lolipop> 			type:"GET",
<lolipop> 			async:false,
<lolipop> 			success:function(data){
<lolipop> 				alert("d");			},
<^k^> lolipop:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 取标题 Connection refused - connect(2) for "localhost" port 80
<lolipop> ？
<lolipop> -q
<root> hi
<lolipop> ?
<^k^> root:点点点.  21:00
<stA> did anyone can speak chinese?
<stA> exit
<lolipop> 有人么？
<^k^> lolipop:点点点.  21:03
<lolipop> 你是机器人？
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 请问ubuntu12.04.4下的vim为什么没有~/.vim目录 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461687 使用命令行安装了vim和vim-gtk后,发现home文件夹下没有.vim目录,如果我自己新建一个目录,然后写一个vimrc的话vim似乎无法识别,只能识别/etc/vim目录下的vimrc文件,请问为什么呢?
<^k^>  ─> 统计信息: 发表于 由 石下醉客 — 2014-07-04 21:08
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 把我的鸡弄出来 : 哥带了只鸡坐公车时,因为很挤,不小心鸡跑到一个女孩裙子底下。强哥很著急的说:小姐,能不能把腿张开,我好把我的鸡弄出来。
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 本人电脑为HP compao 2008CX,请求推荐一款速度快的LINUX系统 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461688 本人电脑为HP compao 2008CX, 安装了ubuntukylin 14.04（32位）的后发现很慢啊， 启动很慢！！ 运行起来也很慢！！！ 请求推荐一款速度快的LINUX系统， 配置如下： Intel Atom 230 内存容量
<^k^>  ─> 2GB 内存类型DDRII 硬盘容量160GB 统计信息: 发表于 由 pllhxie — 2014-07-04 22:03
<PinoCao> 我今天发现，我买了一块破显卡。。
<PinoCao> ^k^: 我买了块破显卡。。450
<PinoCao> ^k^: geforce gt 630 4G D3版本的。。
<TreeTop> 4GB geforece 630  o.O
<PinoCao> TreeTop: 恩。。早知道就买A卡了。这卡位宽太窄了。。
<TreeTop> 你在外面用这么多显存的显卡，你家里人知道么
<PinoCao> TreeTop: 我当时接了4个显示器。。琢磨显存大点不会爆显。。
<TreeTop> PinoCao: 为啥买它啊，现在集成的也比这个强啊
<TreeTop> PinoCao: 为了多显示哦。。。
<PinoCao> TreeTop: 就说么。。
<PinoCao> TreeTop: 现在真心觉得这卡忒破了。。
<TreeTop> PinoCao: 显卡出了什么问题么？
<PinoCao> TreeTop: 128bit
<PinoCao> TreeTop: 没。。就昨天我下了个SC2。。效果不强。。
<TreeTop> PinoCao: 支持两三个屏幕应该没事儿吧，你还有另一块吧
<PinoCao> TreeTop: 5个级别就能开到3个。。
<TreeTop> PinoCao: 3d应用就够呛了
<TreeTop> TreeTop: 那个还不如intel的集成
<PinoCao> TreeTop: 3D开8X不能开狂锯齿。。
<PinoCao> TreeTop: 开狂锯齿就到4X
<PinoCao> TreeTop: 真是垃圾。。
<PinoCao> TreeTop: 再用一段时间，手头有钱了，直接换掉。。
<TreeTop> PinoCao: 别难为人家显卡了，本来那个也不是设计为了四屏输出3D游戏的
<^k^> PinoCao, .. 休息一下 ..  22:23
<PinoCao> TreeTop: 。。。。。没。。我就开了一个游戏。。然后一个autocad。。一个netbean。。
<^k^> PinoCao, .. 休息一下 ..  22:23
<PinoCao> ^k^: 你啥意思？？跟你说话你不理我。。你现在让我休息？？
<PinoCao> ^k^: 你敢跟我聊句完整的么？？机器人。。
<TreeTop> PinoCao: 我对儿子要求不高，我不要求他文武双全，关公或者孔子之要做一个就好了
<^k^> PinoCao, .. 休息一下 ..  22:25
<PinoCao> TreeTop: 那是对儿子。。
<TreeTop> PinoCao: SC2高画质还是很需要显卡的，gf630 够呛
<PinoCao> TreeTop: 我现在关掉所有应用，只开游戏，关2个屏。。效果能到超高。。不打帧数到40.。打起来23左右不掉破20
<^k^> PinoCao, 不明身份的人，我的意思是什么我说。  22:27
<TreeTop> PinoCao: 这样已经很好了 :)
<PinoCao> ^k^: 我去。。你终于开口说句正经的了。。等了你很久了。。小样。。
<PinoCao> TreeTop: 450。。我也觉得他尽力了。。
<TreeTop> PinoCao:  马上就要变身超级赛亚人啦，哈哈
<PinoCao> TreeTop: 恩。。我的零部件全是低端货。。中高端买不起啊。。
<PinoCao> TreeTop: 我现在和你聊天的这个电脑是D630。。6年前小7年的极品了。。
<TreeTop> PinoCao: 二手的看看呢， 能打不少折。 我台式机都是各种二手货拼得
<PinoCao> TreeTop: 我当初有一台图拉丁是二手的。。现在还在一边扔着呢。。做了个lfs。。没舍得扔。。花了我3天时间。。
<PinoCao> TreeTop: 后来就没买过二手的。。觉得不靠谱。。而且和新的差不了几个钱。。
<^k^> PinoCao, .. 休息一下 ..  22:34
<PinoCao> TreeTop: 我发现我用的很多东西都能让人很难相信。。一说起来就，什么东西？？你还再用？？
<PinoCao> TreeTop: 我手里现在还有一部nokia 3310。。要不是我家里人非要给我换。。我还用着呢。。
<TreeTop> PinoCao:  没新的需要也不用盲目更新， 老旧的设备用的更习惯 :)
<TreeTop> PinoCao: 省点儿钱出去旅旅游，总比攒一堆电子垃圾在家好
<PinoCao> TreeTop: 一是没钱。。另外我觉得我现在这些设备都还能用。。至少还能挣钱。。就不想换。。
<TreeTop> PinoCao: 是噢。 有时候不用的东西扔了还可惜，卖二手市场还嫌麻烦
<PinoCao> TreeTop: 我现在手头这台笔记本就把我身边那帮子做自动化的羡慕的够呛。。他们同样64位系统，同样是dell的。。他们下载个PLC程序至少15分钟。。我5分钟搞定了。。他们的笔记本至少我比我的新3年到4年。。
<PinoCao> TreeTop: 看配置什么都比我的强。。内存3代的，cpu i5的。。显卡独立的。。
<PinoCao> TreeTop: 我这个小破本儿还是core2 T7700呢。。内存2代800的 4G
<TreeTop> 下载时间长不会是他们网络很糟吧。。
<PinoCao> TreeTop: 同样的环境
<PinoCao> TreeTop: 接上设备，上传下载。。
<PinoCao> TreeTop: 给设备编程。。不是从网上下东西。。
<TreeTop> 网关觉得你的电脑是老熟人，优先发给它数据包
<TreeTop> 哈哈
<TreeTop> 这样哦
<TreeTop> PinoCao: 难道他们模拟COM口通信
<PinoCao> TreeTop: 他们看见我的电脑就跟见着神一样。。我的硬盘在侧面。。我手头三块硬盘。。没事儿就关机拔了插linux。。没事儿就拔了插windows。。然后还有个win2008
<leavfin> PinoCao: 熟能生巧
<PinoCao> leavfin: TreeTop: 跟小时候玩FC红白机一样。。你敢相信么。。
<leavfin> PinoCao: 一样样的，能调出无限条命的，小伙伴都羡慕
<TreeTop> leavfin: 哈哈，这个厉害
<TreeTop> leavfin: 魂斗罗无限命那个
<TreeTop> http://www.ebay.fr/itm/Sun-Ultra-20-M2-Workstation-AMD-Opteron-1210-DUAL-Core1-8GHz-4GB-250GB-/310834728734
<^k^> TreeTop: ⇪ SUN Ultra 20 M2 Workstation AMD Opteron 1210 Dual CORE1 8GHz 4GB 250GB | eBay
<leavfin> TreeTop: 对的，从此妈妈再也不用担心
<TreeTop> 大家帮忙看看这个值不值得收藏一下
<TreeTop> solaris 最后的工作站之一
<PinoCao> TreeTop: 我感觉不值。。你有这么多钱，不如收藏一套cpu
<PinoCao> TreeTop: 网上有卖。。从4004开始的。。
<PinoCao> 14W呢。。
<TreeTop> PinoCao: 我想收个整机，这样能运行，喜欢活得收藏
<PinoCao> TreeTop: 14W？？？
<TreeTop> 最开始想弄那个ultra 45, UltraSparc的，不过都太贵了
<leavfin> IBM5100有吗？
<TreeTop> 145€而已
<TreeTop> IBM5100还没 :S
<TreeTop> 我想要那个因为那个是SUN 制造的
<leavfin> TreeTop: 有了记得要留条买房
<TreeTop> leavfin: 留条买房？
<PinoCao> 你说？？145欧元？？你再看看。。那个是逗号。。
<leavfin> TreeTop:时间旅行
<PinoCao> TreeTop: 哦？？不对。。逗号后面就两位。。
<TreeTop> PinoCao: 逗号是小数点的意思
<TreeTop> leavfin: 不懂。。。
<TreeTop> leavfin: 求科普
<PinoCao> TreeTop: 额。。我看错了。。
<PinoCao> TreeTop: 1450就不贵。。
<TreeTop> 14500都够开个网吧的了 XD
<PinoCao> TreeTop: 我刚发现这里的服务器都不贵啊。我嗖嗖。。看有我喜欢的没。。
<leavfin> TreeTop: John Titor 从2036年回到1975年 为获得IBM5100
<leavfin> http://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Titor
<^k^> ⇪ t: 约翰·提托 - 维基百科，自由的百科全书
<TreeTop> 我擦，这个吊
<TreeTop> PinoCao: 好多东西都不贵
<TreeTop> 二手的电脑很便宜的
<PinoCao> TreeTop: 恩。。我正看呢。。搜了个X3650
<PinoCao> TreeTop: 3650不贵。。但m4还是挺贵的。。
<TreeTop> m4毕竟年代还不够久远。。。
<TreeTop> PinoCao: 好像不能说年，还没够一年吧。。。
<PinoCao> TreeTop: 恩。。我就看看有二手的没。。我看了一台m3。。8k
<PinoCao> TreeTop: 哎呀。。我去。。买不起买不起。。
<PinoCao> TreeTop: 我以后有了自己的公司，绝对建议一个最牛逼的机房。。能连卫星的那种。。
<TreeTop> PinoCao:  然后给全市的居民供暖 :P
<PinoCao> TreeTop: 哈哈哈哈。。
<TreeTop> PinoCao: 达，则兼济天下
<PinoCao> TreeTop: 你看超验骇客了么？？我觉得他的那个服务器群就很牛逼。。
<PinoCao> TreeTop: 就是那个智能计算机品的服务器。。
<TreeTop> PinoCao: 咩有看过
<PinoCao> http://www.guokr.com/article/83646/?_block=article_interested&_pos=0&rkey=eafd
<^k^> PinoCao: ⇪ 2011年我们失去的11位科技巨人 | 科学人 | 果壳网 科技有意思
<PinoCao> TreeTop: 看看这个。。
<TreeTop>    /默哀
<PinoCao> TreeTop: 一会儿看球么？？
<onlylove> PinoCao: D630?那个机器有串口吧
<PinoCao> onlylove: 昂
<PinoCao> onlylove: 你们不看球？？
<onlylove> PinoCao: usb转串口，如果驱动或者芯片渣，很纠结的
<onlylove> PinoCao: 啊，玩游戏那，看毛球，又没中国队
<PinoCao> onlylove: 本身那就是渣。。就算驱动和芯片没问题。。那个转的用几次就坏。。
<PinoCao> onlylove: 兄弟。。我去看球了。。
<onlylove> PinoCao: 我记得有个不错的来着，忘了啥牌子的了
<happyaron> onlylove: FT232
<happyaron> onlylove: 用过最好的USB/UART转换芯片。
<onlylove> happyaron: 能不能帮我借个creative的7.1
<onlylove> happyaron: 老实说，我觉得这货 ，imadper壕可能会有
<happyaron> onlylove: 没戏，身边没有真正玩音响的盆友
<onlylove> happyaron: 我要挠墙了，妹子死活要kx驱动
<happyaron> onlylove: KX驱动是指啥
<onlylove> happyaron: kx的64位不稳定，容易蓝屏
<onlylove> happyaron: 自己搜kx project
<happyaron> lol
<onlylove> happyaron: 官方驱动阉割太多功能
<happyaron> 这个我没啥办法。
<happyaron> onlylove: 有没有更好的solution给妹子，让她放弃这个搞不定的KX
<happyaron> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=19328552567 当年玩F5买了个这货
<^k^> happyaron: ⇪ FT232模块 FT232 USB转串口 USB转TTL FT232RL 通信模块 刷机板-淘宝网 价格:28.00
<onlylove> happyaron: 没，kx是目前最好的sb独立驱动
<happyaron> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=9884821661 搭配介个老稳定了
<^k^> happyaron: ⇪ RS232 SP3232 串口转TTL RS232转TTL 通信模块 串口模块 刷机模块-淘宝网 价格:18.00
<happyaron> onlylove: 额
<onlylove> happyaron: 但是但是……win7 64咋整，还要搞DSP
<happyaron> onlylove: 木办法
<onlylove> happyaron: 反正去她家是没戏
<onlylove> happyaron: 能去的话早就去了
<happyaron> onlylove: 实在不行就算了呗
<onlylove> happyaron: 让她自己玩去吧，她上次花钱找人弄的
<happyaron> 嗯
<onlylove> happyaron: 还把64的7搞成32
<onlylove> happyaron: 喵的32的我也会，找人做啥
<onlylove> happyaron: 然后系统还是10块买的深度……
<happyaron> onlylove: 额
<onlylove> happyaron: 让只用msdn的我情何以堪
<happyaron> onlylove: 深度没有win7啊
<onlylove> happyaron: 山寨
<happyaron> 好吧
<happyaron> 深度没有官方出过xp sp2以后的版本。
<happyaron> 他们老板亲口说的，全是山寨。
<onlylove> happyaron: 没办法……
<onlylove> happyaron: 我担心的是木马
<onlylove> happyaron: 毕竟一起玩游戏的
<happyaron> :)
<onlylove> happyaron: 老实说，xp还是sp2好用
<happyaron> onlylove: sp3磁盘性能下降了
<onlylove> happyaron: 还占用内存多了
<onlylove> 刚游戏服务器突然卡的要死，闹哪样！
<onlylove> happyaron: 512内存可以跑sp2，但是sp3没戏
<happyaron> 额不过现在也少见512内存的机器了
<onlylove> happyaron: linux也是啊，原来跑u的live，192就够了，现在……
<happyaron> 嗯。
<onlylove> 还有破烂firefox
<onlylove> 自从跟chrome学坏以后
<happyaron> 相比起来firefox还好了。
<happyaron> 现在桌面没4G内存是不好意思出来混的。
<onlylove> 擦，我电脑该扔了，2+1
<happyaron> onlylove: 不够用就加内存呗
<onlylove> happyaron: 没意思了……
<onlylove> happyaron: cpu不够
<happyaron> onlylove: 那就先用着，买新电脑的时候直接8G/16G
<onlylove> happyaron: 是啊……准备好了，要买个4G的条子就是了
<happyaron> 嗯。
<onlylove> happyaron: 我在想要不要把原装的也扔了，直接上单条8
<happyaron> onlylove: 新买的本子么
<onlylove> happyaron: 还没买
<happyaron> onlylove: 我觉得可以4+8用着
<onlylove> happyaron: 犹豫着
<onlylove> happyaron: 觉得双通道没意思
<onlylove> happyaron: toshiba的l50
<happyaron> onlylove: 我把4G单条下放了，所以是双8G，但根本用不上那么多。
<onlylove> happyaron: 看着舒服
<happyaron> 钱啊～
<happyaron> 有预算，或者4G条能合理卖掉，可以直接双8G
<onlylove> happyaron: 我感觉单条性能比两条好
<happyaron> 我能说内存性能瓶颈在cpu么
<onlylove> 有这么一说？
<happyaron> 自己的体会，不过只有在NUMA的时候体会才特别深。
<happyaron> 其实最新最强的i7和两年前的主流i5，在平时桌面应用的时候感觉不到流畅度的差别。
<onlylove> 那我买根ddr3l的4G好了
<happyaron> 看你觉得多少容量够用。
<happyaron> 8G单条是单位价格最划算的内存条。
<happyaron> 这情况，估计一年内还是改变不了。
<happyaron> 已经持续好几年了。
<onlylove> 是么……
<onlylove> 唉，我买根8单条好了，那么多事情……
<happyaron> lol
<onlylove> 本来想要富士通的那个进口的，京东下架了，而且比东芝的贵了2K
<happyaron> 看经济情况啦。
<happyaron> onlylove: 为啥不买个thinkpad e呢
<onlylove> happyaron: 不要，我在家就卖那个的
<happyaron> 啥意思
<onlylove> happyaron: 我在家的时候，就是死修电脑的，卖tp acer 的本子，founder hp的desktop
<onlylove> happyaron: tp出货量最多的就是E
<happyaron> filelol
<happyaron> lol
<onlylove> happyaron: tp不是t真心不行
<happyaron> X和W应该也还成吧
<happyaron> 虽然我是T用户。
<PinoCao> 上半场0：1
<PinoCao> 德国暂时领先。。
<PinoCao> 13分钟德国前场任意球，头球破门。。然后克罗泽就被陆续踹了三脚。。裁判都没判。。码的黑哨。。
<onlylove> happyaron: 么接触过，不好乱讲
<PinoCao> onlylove: thinkpad??
<onlylove> happyaron: 不过看imtxc imadper和adam的评价
<onlylove> happyaron: 这些都是x用户
<onlylove> PinoCao: 是的
<PinoCao> onlylove: x不错。。x240i我很看好。。
<happyaron> onlylove: x确实不错，我接触过
<onlylove> happyaron: imadper整天吐槽X渣呢
<happyaron> onlylove: 啥他不吐槽，之前还吐槽iphone渣渣
<happyaron> 说到换别的机器，就想不出来要换啥了lol
<PinoCao> happyaron: x240s就有点太高端了。。小屏幕不值。。
<PinoCao> happyaron: 我朋友有个x60现在还在用。。
<happyaron> 我之前真心想买new X1 Carbon的，但是联想不在中国上货，我只能买mbp了。
<PinoCao> happyaron: 壕
<happyaron> PinoCao: 不是我出钱
<happyaron> PinoCao: 否则可以买水货啊
<onlylove> happyaron: 海涛之
<happyaron> onlylove: 要发票的
<onlylove> happyaron: 哦，不能买水啊
<happyaron> 嗯
<PinoCao> happyaron: 那那个水平的为啥不弄个外星人？？
<onlylove> PinoCao: 太沉
<onlylove> happyaron: 其实建议你买P75
<PinoCao> onlylove: 额。。也是。。
<happyaron> 我只在thinkpad和apple里选择。
<happyaron> 其他牌子完全不靠谱。
 * happyaron 又地图炮了。
<onlylove> happyaron: P75完爆MBP
<onlylove> happyaron: 只不过价格只有土豪买得起就是了
<PinoCao> happyaron: 我觉得外星人还是挺靠的。。苹果配置1W以下的不能买。。太渣。。
<happyaron> onlylove: 额
<onlylove> PinoCao: 你买alienware当板砖么
<happyaron> PinoCao: rmbp 中配
<onlylove> happyaron: 看vmware他们的mbp和rmpb，一般
<onlylove> happyaron: 所以有时候……
<PinoCao> onlylove: 其实不像想像的那么重。。就比我的d630重一点。。我朋友有一台。。
<happyaron> onlylove: 其实啥都不是特别好用，但是屏幕好，以及轻和续航长
<onlylove> PinoCao: 你当我没摸过alienware？
<PinoCao> 3.1W
<happyaron> onlylove: 所以是非常好的ssh/rdp客户端。
<onlylove> PinoCao: r17哦
<PinoCao> onlylove: 你摸过d630么？？
<PinoCao> onlylove: 哈哈哈哈
<onlylove> PinoCao: 摸过
<onlylove> PinoCao: 双硬盘，双显卡SLI
<PinoCao> onlylove: 恩。。。
<PinoCao> onlylove: 风力十足。。
<onlylove> PinoCao: d630必须摸过，我在外企上班，全DELL设备
 * happyaron 见过最高达的本本就是thinkpad w530了。
<onlylove> PinoCao: 420 630都有
<onlylove> PinoCao: 不过现在DELL都4位数了
<onlylove> PinoCao: 我貌似还摸过d620
<PinoCao> onlylove: 我这台之前那个版本620就1W多。。D630一上就6999
<PinoCao> 我找人买的6530不要操作系统
<onlylove> PinoCao: 给你讲，dell美国神船的名字名不虚传
<PinoCao> 不要包和配套鼠标乱七八糟的东西。。
<onlylove> PinoCao: 就dell那垃圾做工……
<PinoCao> onlylove: 我觉得必须比神舟质量和服务好。。
<onlylove> PinoCao: 服务好，质量差不多
<onlylove> PinoCao: dell的致命伤是硬盘
<PinoCao> onlylove: 我笔记本现在除了屏没换过壳没换过。。全让他们换了一遍。在过保前。。
<onlylove> PinoCao: 你懂得
<PinoCao> onlylove: 我觉得是显卡。。
<onlylove> PinoCao: 我和你说，我在TI上班那阵子，有个MM的机器，不到半年换了一套
<PinoCao> onlylove: 硬盘当初是120的。。我用了俩月就换了个160的。。然后是320.。现在1T
<onlylove> PinoCao: 你觉得是显卡，因为，d630用的是gs8400M
<PinoCao> onlylove: 不是。。是nvs135m
<onlylove> PinoCao: 用8xxx的显卡都有问题
<onlylove> PinoCao: 和d630一起的hp的难兄难弟是dv3000系列
<PinoCao> onlylove: 下半场了。。我去看球了。。
<onlylove> PinoCao: 被nv坑了
<PinoCao> http://worldcup.cntv.cn/2014/cctv5/index.shtml
<^k^> PinoCao: ⇪ 世界杯直播页cctv5_体育_央视网(cctv.com)
<onlylove> PinoCao: 我舍友的神船，也蓝屏，大学舍友
<onlylove> PinoCao: 也是8400的卡
<onlylove> 睡觉去，明天起来继续游戏
<PinoCao> onlylove: 我的是显卡脱焊。。然后cpu温度和显卡温度瞬间升高。。然后就自动关机了。。
<happyaron> 没用过dell本本
<wkyo> 散热硬伤
<wkyo> 夏天温度感人无比
<kindomcome> :)
<PinoCao> 1：0小胜～～
<gebjgd> 胜了就行了
<ofan> gebjgd: yoo
<gebjgd> ofan, 工作如何了？
<ofan> ge
<ofan> gebjgd: 没定，刚面完一startup
<gebjgd> ofan, startup是啥
<gebjgd> ofan, 找到妹子了么
<ofan> gebjgd: startup=创业公司
<gebjgd> ofan, 哦哦  用人狠啊
<ofan> gebjgd: 无所谓了
<ofan> gebjgd: 锻炼人啊
<gebjgd> ofan, 也是有了绿卡才是真的
<zhaotongxue> 现在我想装ubuntu
<zhaotongxue> uefi的笔记本
<zhaotongxue> 硬盘启动有效吗？
<zhaotongxue> 现在装的fedora
<zhaotongxue> 超扯淡
#ubuntu-cn 2014-07-05
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • linux新手学习(用于折腾linux之类的)英文的方法征集贴 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461694 linux新手学习(用于折腾linux之类的)英文的方法征集贴 我先来抛砖引玉: 首先为了学习,我自制了一个简陋的基于遗忘曲线的小程序,介绍贴地址:http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=137&t=
<^k^>  ─> 460280 除了频繁用那个基于遗忘曲线的小程序练习之外,在发帖等打中文时,想一想这个中文的对应英文单词. 看中文资料时,也时常想 …
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • 烦人的方块字，求大家帮忙！！！！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461695 001.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 young9988 — 2014-07-05 8:46
<kilior> hello
<^k^> kilior:点点点.  09:00
<kilior> 怎么调试gnome-shell-extention>
<waressearcher2> is that chinese channel ?
<waressearcher2> image.bayimg.com/b5a678e1150b04ed6e25c711264d770a22766a97.jpg image.bayimg.com/98227e240725c229bca536968c8eb3f832839241.jpg can someone recognize what is that symbols and what it means ? its spins so it could be turned in a wrong direction so I gave two images for both directions
<jiero> waressearcher2: 哈, xonotic ?
<jiero> waressearcher2: 寿 means age
<jiero> or long life
<jiero> I was wrong, age isn't the meaning of this symbol. It may tells you thats the end.
<waressearcher2> someone in #xonotic said "It means protection in mandarin", is it true ?
<^k^> 新 其它类软件 • 有无gps软件 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461696 就是可以读取gps运动手表的记录数据，并且绘制出运动路线的软件。有了解的，请推荐一款，谢谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 百草谷居士 — 2014-07-05 9:40
<jiero> waressearcher2:    look up dictionary yourself https://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/%E5%AF%BF
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 寿 - Wiktionary
<waressearcher2> found that one allready http://jisho.org/kanji/details/%E5%AF%BF
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Kanji details for 寿 - Denshi Jisho
<jiero> 周六就没人了啊。
 * jiero 拜拜 lainme 
 * jiero 拜拜 自己
<jiero> 受不了，还是有人买了东西后看同类产品价格的。。。傻么。。。
<jiero> 。。。
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i3.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M05/00/07/Cg-4V1I2moyIYVo7AABd1neKp3EAALq4QCl32AAAF3u539.jpg 你见过美女这样喝水吗??!!
<uewdl> @leeeee
<uewdl> leeeee
<uewdl> #leeeee
<uewdl> :leeeee
<uewdl> _leeeee
<uewdl> leeeee:我知道了
<uewdl> :leeeee 这样做？
<uewdl> ...
 * ^k^ 3.2.0-63-generic #95-Ubuntu SMP Thu May 15 23:06:36 UTC 2014 Description: Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS ruby 2.1.1p76 (2014-02-24 revision 45161) [i686-linux] 对骄傲的人不要谦逊，对谦逊的人不要骄傲。--托玛斯·杰弗逊 
<^k^> 新 Wine及其分支 • win.17求助 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461697 本人系统ubuntu14.04 最近安装了wine1.7 通过 这个 wiki.ubuntu.org.cn/Wine 网址教学成功安装了 但不料不知道其后我是否安装其它软件的问题 出现了 如下错误 下列软件包有未满足的依赖关系： wine1.7 : 依赖: wine1.7-amd64 (= 1:1.7.20-0ubu
<^k^>  ─> ntu1) 但是它将不会被安装 依赖: wine1.7-i386 (= 1:1.7.20-0ubuntu1) 推荐: gnome-exe-thumbnailer 但无法安装它 或 kde-runtime 但无法安装它 推荐: tt …
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 安装系统时选择了和win8共存，不是自定义模式，我的系统安哪啦 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461699 我现在安装成功 啦，就是不知道安哪啦，没有分区的步骤。 统计信息: 发表于 由 ackenu — 2014-07-05 12:03
<roylez> lainme: 毕业没？
<wzssyqa> 有人想l5e了？
<roylez> wzssyqa: l5e是啥？
<PinoCao> wzssyqa: 据说l5e是妹子。。
<roylez> wzssyqa: 哦
<roylez> wzssyqa: desayuno
<wzssyqa> roylez: 一个上海的妹子
<roylez> wzssyqa: 我老是把她的id看成这个，请她吃过饭
<sulit> 妹子？？
<PinoCao> wzssyqa: 8成是搞it的。。要不然怎么知道上IRC
<sulit> 哪个？
<wzssyqa> roylez: 你请过l5e吃过饭？
<roylez> wzssyqa: .
<wzssyqa> sulit: l5e
<sulit> 他不在啊
<wzssyqa> PinoCao: 学法律的
<PinoCao> roylez: 吃的炒饼还是大餐？？
<sulit> 怎么女的都喜欢以l开头的
<roylez> PinoCao: 随便找了个馆子...
<sulit> 就以为l像棍 吗？
<wzssyqa> sulit: 你是说你们班的么？
<sulit> 频道里的
<sulit> 我好像说错话了
<sulit> 我道歉
<wzssyqa> sulit: 自割了吧
<sulit> 那是家传宝贝，不能的
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 在WinXP下如何用U盘安装Ubuntu14.04？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461700 小弟新手，想将一台装有WinXP的老电脑的系统换成Ubuntu 14.04 （卸掉原来的WinXP)，老电脑没有光驱，能否用U盘来安装？求各位大神帮帮忙 统计信息: 发表于 由 cntommy — 2014-07-05 12:53
<PinoCao> sulit: 就因为是传家宝，才让你割下来，炸炸，放点葱花啥的。。收藏好。。在你身上怕你用坏了。。
<sulit> PinoCao~ 恕我无知，你确定你是这么收藏的？
<PinoCao> 我这个不怕。。用坏了再买一个装上。。
<sulit> PinoCao~ 叼
<gebjgd> PinoCao, 你有鼻子？
<PinoCao> gebjgd: ？？你没有？？
<gebjgd> PinoCao, 有  但是不像你的可以变长变短
<PinoCao> gebjgd: 哦。。要么？？我给你也安一个。。
<PinoCao> gebjgd: 贼爽。。你只要说，我真帅，我不帅，我真帅，我不帅。就能爽到极点。。
<gebjgd> PinoCao, 来吧
<gebjgd> PinoCao, 你说 我爽
<gebjgd> PinoCao, 哦等下 给你鼻子抹上润滑油
<PinoCao> gebjgd: 哈哈哈。。你还是自己用手吧。。
<PinoCao> gebjgd: 哥不伺候男人。。
<gebjgd> PinoCao, 你变了性就不是哥了
<gebjgd> PinoCao, 我等着你哟
<jiero> ...
<jiero> 没人了。
<PinoCao> gebjgd: 看见你这鸭不责食的样子，颇有我当年的风韵～～
<gebjgd> PinoCao, 人老了 喜欢玩新鲜的
<PinoCao> gebjgd: 哈哈哈哈～～井～～
<gebjgd> PinoCao, 今年多大了？
<jiero> 。。。这里已经没有毛头小子了。
<jiero> gebjgd: 肯定和你差不多吧。 30
<PinoCao> gebjgd: jiero: 30
<gebjgd> jiero, 你都是大叔了  你还找什么小子
<gebjgd> PinoCao, 和我老婆一样大  我可以接受
<jiero> gebjgd: 我说的是 这频道没有。
<PinoCao> gebjgd: 你个骚货～～
<gebjgd> PinoCao, 咩哈哈哈
<gebjgd> PinoCao, 给你介绍个好网站
<gebjgd> PinoCao, myfreecams.com
<alvin_rxg> Title: MyFreeCams.com - The #1 adult webcam community. Free live webcams and video-chat. (@ myfreecams.com)
<PinoCao> gebjgd: 每帐号。。
<gebjgd> PinoCao, 不需要帐号
<PinoCao> gebjgd: 不让进。。需要用户名密码。。
<gebjgd> PinoCao, 错 你需要墙外ip
<feiyin> 有啥翻墙的好方法呀
<gebjgd> feiyin, 肉身
<feiyin> 什么？
<feiyin> gebjgd: 什么肉身？
<gebjgd> feiyin, 肉身翻墙是最好的办法
<feiyin> 。。。
<macint0sh> 准备翻
<lainme> roylez: 没有
<roylez> lainme: 我都毕业6年了，你还没毕业，搞什么呢
<roylez> lainme: 你这是第五年？
<lainme> roylez: 第三年结束
<gebjgd> lainme, 要把牢底坐穿？
<lainme> gebjgd: 明年应该能出来
<roylez> lainme: 科大不是5年么
<lainme> roylez: 4年啊。虽然5年已上的也不少
<roylez> lainme: 工资只发4年？
<lainme> roylez: 恩。4年以后只能看导师给不给了，多数还是会给的
<imwithye> lainme: 读Phd么？
<lainme> imwithye: 是
<imwithye> lainme: 膜拜啊。。。。
<lainme> imwithye: roylez 是毕业都6年了，快拜
<imwithye> 还是本科生的 来围观大神们
<^k^> 新 Debian发行版 • sensor-applet 的gnome3 代替 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461701 enjoy: https://github.com/zhangn1985/gnome-she ... ree/master 统计信息: 发表于 由 cnkilior — 2014-07-05 14:04
<roylez> imwithye: 渣渣
<imwithye> 你们都是什么方向的呀？
<roylez> lainme: 认得的留在学术圈的基本上都是副叫兽了
<imwithye> 现在在实验室打工。。。膜拜实验室里那些phd们
<roylez> imwithye: 念个硕士工作，博士就省了...
<imwithye> roylez: 很纠结啊。。。master 两年？ 但好像读phd就不需要master了我这儿～  4年或5年的phd
<imwithye> ＝ ＝＃
<gebjgd> imwithye, 在朝内你读什么都没用  拼的是爹
<roylez> imwithye: 念个短平快的master好了，有钱念 MSc，没钱念 MPhil
<roylez> gebjgd: 德国佬滚粗
<imwithye> roylez: 估计就在NUS读。。。。读master有研究方向么＝ ＝ 还是本科加强班
<jiero> roylez:  ...
<jiero> imwithye:  master 工作还好找些
<roylez> imwithye: 神马好找工作读神马
<imwithye> 嗯那
<roylez> imwithye: 拿钱砸
<roylez> jiero lainme http://www.philosophersmail.com/relationships/how-we-end-up-marrying-the-wrong-people/
<^k^> roylez: ⇪ How we end up marrying the wrong people | Philosophers' Mail
<lainme> roylez: 有女/男朋友没，毕业了没，找到工作没 <- 三个大杀器
<gebjgd> lainme, 还好我已经都过了
<imwithye> 毕业当码农感觉很惨啊。
<jiero> lainme roylez  你们几乎都有了
<gebjgd> imwithye, 码农路过
<roylez> jiero: 我只是毕业了
<imwithye> 。。。。
<lainme> imwithye: 我认识的两个数学系PhD都去当码农了
<imwithye> 我们实验室也是
<jiero> roylez: 。。。
<roylez> lainme: 码农是我竭力避免的
<PinoCao> roylez: 我觉得避免的可能性几乎为零。。
<PinoCao> roylez: 程序猿是通过资历和跳槽来寻求发展的。。
<roylez> PinoCao: 是你自己没有看到选择
<PinoCao> roylez: 你的意思是一毕业就能做个系统架构师或者是PM之类的呗？
<gebjgd> pm
<roylez> PinoCao: 不跟你说，你没救了
<gebjgd> 出差多
<PinoCao> roylez: 如果选择了做软件开发这个行业，就抵接受这个现实～～在一家公司服务10年的个人回报，不如你跳两次槽赚得的回报多。。
<gebjgd> PinoCao, 没错
<imwithye> 。。。
<roylez> PinoCao: 信德国佬，你活该死的早
<PinoCao> roylez: 哈哈哈～～～我就信～～～内马尔伤了。。不过巴西还是比较有实力冲进决赛的。。看今天晚上阿根廷怎么样吧。。
<PinoCao> gebjgd: 下一次我跳槽，月薪不够6k。。没个副总待遇，不去～～
<gebjgd> PinoCao, 。。。。。。
<PinoCao> gebjgd: 我现在算是个PM，一月才4.5k。不过不用出差啥的。。手底下还有几个小同志。。
<gebjgd> PinoCao, 4.5k美金？
<PinoCao> gebjgd: 伊拉克盾
<gebjgd> PinoCao, 赞
<PinoCao> gebjgd: 上面画的全是玉皇大帝，七仙女～
<jiero> PinoCao: 。。。
<jiero> roylez:  专门在4强之后掉链子？
<PinoCao> gebjgd: 可怜的RMB。。这地区差异太大。。我帝都的工作伙伴，干的跟我一样，人家一月15K～20K
<jiero> roylez: 为啥4强不是巡回赛？
<gebjgd> PinoCao, 傻子才去帝都
<PinoCao> jiero: 跟NBA季后赛一样。。属于淘汰赛了。。
<gebjgd> PinoCao, 那污染  那环境  那压力  早死早超生
<jiero> PinoCao:  知道，但无趣啊。4年一度呢。
<roylez> jiero: 我不看球
<PinoCao> gebjgd: 跟我想的一样。。那里我觉得是最不适合人类生存的地方。。
<jiero> PinoCao gebjgd别被骗了，那里空气还是可以的，比山东还好。。。
<jiero> lol
<PinoCao> jiero: 你山东什么地方？？
<jiero> PinoCao: 中部都不行了。
<PinoCao> jiero: 烟台，青岛是我一直梦妹的地方。。
<jiero> PinoCao: 从北京坐火车回来。。。就是逐渐走到雾里去
<PinoCao> jiero: 还有浙江嘉庆。。
<jiero> PinoCao: 。。。
<jiero> PinoCao:  断了你的梦吧。
<gebjgd> PinoCao, 广西 云南
<PinoCao> gebjgd: 虽然我是少数民族，但是还是觉得广西和云南太乱。。
<PinoCao> gebjgd: 没准什么时候就消失了。。被erase了。。
<jiero> PinoCao: 比飞机撞死机率高不了多少
<jiero> PinoCao: 和被入室抢劫差不多
<gebjgd> PinoCao, 怎么乱了？
<PinoCao> gebjgd: 不知道。。youtube和twitter上说的。。
<PinoCao> gebjgd: 心理作用。。
<PinoCao> gebjgd: 主要我不是怕出事儿。。
<PinoCao> gebjgd: 我是怕像我这样一个技术高手，被恐怖分子收编了。。
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 【新人求助】源更新失败 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461703 W:Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/colingille/fre ... ce/Sources 404 Not Found , W:Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/colingille/fre ... 4/Packages 404 Not Found , W:Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/colingille/fre ... 6/Packages 404 Not Found
<^k^>  ─> , E:Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead. <br /&g
<gebjgd> PinoCao, 噗
<PinoCao> http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?id=37829799089&spm=a1z09.2.9.112.Jnnm8F&_u=5nia4e0d6a2&mt=
<gebjgd> PinoCao, 收编你干嘛
<^k^> PinoCao: ⇪ 包邮/买一送五 三星S24D590PL 23.6寸 专业级PLS超IPS液晶显示器-tmall.com天猫
<PinoCao> gebjgd: 你看看如何？？
<gebjgd> PinoCao, 直接买吧
<PinoCao> gebjgd: 我看了看这个价位的，这个算好的。。
<PinoCao> gebjgd: 所以昨天我买了俩。。
<PinoCao> gebjgd: 不能让老妈和媳妇儿知道，于是乎我分了个期。。一个月还300
<PinoCao> gebjgd: 300多。。6个月还完。。
<gebjgd> imwithye, ......
<gebjgd> PinoCao, ........
<PinoCao> gebjgd: 这么天才的头脑，你不行吧。。
<happyaron> PinoCao: ...
<PinoCao> gebjgd: 我都觉得我太聪明了。。
<gebjgd> PinoCao, 佩服
<PinoCao> gebjgd: 这样他们就不会发现我账户上有大额支出了。。
<happyaron> gebjgd: 你老婆不这么管你吧。
<PinoCao> gebjgd: 然后东西拿回来，我就说开会，人家给的。。
<gebjgd> happyaron, 会管 但是显示器这方面的东西不会
<gebjgd> PinoCao, 高 实在是高
<happyaron> gebjgd: 对啊，这种还比较合理的东西应该不管的吧。
<PinoCao> gebjgd: happyaron: 你们真幸福
<gebjgd> happyaron, 就是上次买个archos pad 2 老婆颇有微词
<PinoCao> gebjgd: 我自从结婚以后，从原来一个女人管我。直接变成了俩。。
<gebjgd> PinoCao, 我妈不在身边
<gebjgd> PinoCao, 大了 就要自己出来住
<gebjgd> PinoCao, 太近了  容易伤害感情
<PinoCao> gebjgd: 我这个后悔啊～～每天早晨起来做早餐的时候都会心里暗骂。。今天特么的又没睡过去。。我好送她上医院。。
<PinoCao> gebjgd: 我是自己出来住。。
<happyaron> gebjgd: 有微词啥的正常啊，就是真不至于还要分期吧……
<PinoCao> gebjgd: 但是我爸妈家。离我们家，就一条马路。。然后上个6楼。。
<gebjgd> happyaron, 向来买东西直接付款 不用分期  分期更贵
<gebjgd> PinoCao, 太近
<happyaron> gebjgd: +10086
<PinoCao> gebjgd: 恩。。贵60多块钱。。
<gebjgd> PinoCao, 擦 便宜
<PinoCao> gebjgd: 就手了个手续费。。
<gebjgd> 300x6不是1800了？
<gebjgd> PinoCao, 你没搞错吧
<PinoCao> gebjgd: 300多。。
<gebjgd> PinoCao, 1000的显示器
<PinoCao> gebjgd: 貌似是一期360多。。
<PinoCao> 一共2223
<gebjgd> PinoCao, 一个显示器？
<PinoCao> gebjgd: ä¿©
<gebjgd> PinoCao, 哦哦
<PinoCao> happyaron: gebjgd: 这价位，这显示器还行吧？？
<PinoCao> http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z09.2.9.43.o2qEon&id=39047500990&_u=51l8nh36ac54
<^k^> PinoCao: ⇪ 正品耐克男鞋板鞋2014夏nike开拓者板鞋低帮BLAZER休闲鞋潮371760-淘宝网 价格:358.00
<PinoCao> 昨天媳妇儿还给买了双鞋。。
<gebjgd> PinoCao, 行
<PinoCao> gebjgd: 有没有3D电影的下载资源什么的。。
<gebjgd> PinoCao, 从来不下载
<PinoCao> gebjgd: 在线看？？
<PinoCao> gebjgd: 用什么软件？？
<gebjgd> PinoCao, 不用软件 直接浏览器
<PinoCao> gebjgd: 额。。那样体验不好啊。。
<jiero> PinoCao:  说明你的网络不好，或者电脑不好。
<gebjgd> PinoCao, 好的很
<PinoCao> jiero: 是么？？网络应该还行。。电脑是破了点。。
<gebjgd> PinoCao, 再说了有电视盒子
<PinoCao> jiero: 不过我一直都是下载下来电脑上共享，然后用电视看。。
<jiero> PinoCao: 我没有下载习惯。
<jiero> PinoCao: 硬盘一般也就用40gb，其他不分去
<gebjgd> PinoCao, 买个电视盒子
<jiero> 不分区
<PinoCao> gebjgd: 我冲动了好几次了。。但是电视旁边接了好多东西。。跟媳妇儿商量好几次了，不让买。。
<gebjgd> PinoCao, 接了什么
<jiero> PinoCao: 买了，她不满意，再退。
<jiero> PinoCao: 反正退货不要钱
<PinoCao> gebjgd: xbox360,wii,机顶盒，一套家庭影院
<jiero> 。。。
<jiero> PinoCao: 难怪不让买！
<gebjgd> PinoCao, 玩家啊
<PinoCao> gebjgd: 还有个壁挂的cd机
<PinoCao> jiero: 都是我结婚前买的。。结婚后就没让买过电子产品。。
<jiero> PinoCao: 你家130平方米么。。。
<jiero> PinoCao: 你才结婚2年吧。。。
<PinoCao> jiero: 没有。。就是厅大。。
<PinoCao> jiero: 家里95平米，多层楼。一共六层我住顶楼。。客厅是5米乘6米的。。卧室小，俩卧室都13平米。。
<jiero> 算了。我结婚还不知道要多少呢。
<jiero> PinoCao: 有天台么？
<PinoCao> jiero: 没有。。就是特普通的多层楼房。。
<PinoCao> jiero: 我同学家那个房子是6越7的。。
<PinoCao> jiero: 有天台顶楼给儿子装修的特别棒。。
<gebjgd> PinoCao, 我怀疑你在床上没有让你老婆满足
<PinoCao> jiero: 这样的房子现在不好找了。。要么是二手房，要么就是地方不好。。
<gebjgd> PinoCao, 所以她不也不让你满足
<gebjgd> PinoCao, 性生活可不是你一个乐趣  试试女上位
<PinoCao> gebjgd: 自己感觉还行吧。。每次都是她喊停。。
<gebjgd> PinoCao, 谁信
<gebjgd> PinoCao, 你姿势不对
<gebjgd> PinoCao, 女上位
<gebjgd> PinoCao, 那是被你压的喊停
<PinoCao> gebjgd: 我时间不是很长，，进入正题估计最多30分钟左右就完事儿了。。可是每次都是在我快完事儿的时候。。她说不行了。
<gebjgd> PinoCao, 换女上位
<gebjgd> PinoCao, 全程让她主动
<PinoCao> gebjgd: 以前试过，，我说你动动。。我累不行。。就试过一两次。。她就也嫌累了。。
<jiero> 。
<jiero> 和我毫无关系的主题啊。
<jiero> 离说这个还远呢。
<PinoCao> gebjgd: 从此以后，哥们儿就开始伺候。。
<PinoCao> gebjgd: 你不想的时候你媳妇儿跟你闹不？？
<PinoCao> gebjgd: 有一次我开车从帝都回来。真心累不行了。她就不行了。。我都睡着了她招你。。我说不想。。她就生气了。。不行。。后来我一个人去沙发上睡了一晚上。。
<PinoCao> jiero: 真的。。劝你能晚结婚就晚结婚。。
<zuriaake> mobi
<PinoCao> jiero: 我27结的。。我都觉得早～～
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 新手请教，全局代理设置怎么没用 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461706 网上的方法 方法三： 这种方法会在您的主目录下的.bashrc文件中添加两行。如果您希望apt-get和其他应用程序如wget等都使用http代理，您可以使用这种方式。 gedit ~/.bashrc在您的.bashrc文件末尾添加如下
<^k^>  ─> 内容（根据你的实际情况替换yourproxyaddress和proxyport）。 http_proxy=http://yourproxyaddress:proxyport --------------------------------------------------- …
<gebjgd> PinoCao,老婆想 我就行
 * gebjgd 出去买东西
<leavfin> flash转成m3u文件后可以用vlc打开，如果想用mplayer打开应该怎么写一个脚本？
<leavfin> 是用firefox调用的
<leavfin> 在DE里有关联的程序，可以写个desktop文件，WM里貌似没用
<jiero> PinoCao: 。。。和结婚倒是没啥关系。。。
<zhaotongxue> 大家好
<zhaotongxue> 为什么我的eclipse不能打开呢？
<PinoCao> zhaotongxue: 不太好。。
<zhaotongxue> 点击了，没反映
<zhaotongxue> ？？？
<^k^> zhaotongxue:点点点.  15:35
<PinoCao> zhaotongxue: 终端里运行一下。。试试。。看有啥错误。。
<zhaotongxue> 直接eclipse？？
<PinoCao> zhaotongxue: 找到目录然后./eclispe
<PinoCao> eclipse
<zhaotongxue> zhaotongxue@zhaotongxue-ThinkPad:~$ cd '/usr/java/eclipse'
<zhaotongxue> zhaotongxue@zhaotongxue-ThinkPad:/usr/java/eclipse$ ./eclipse
<zhaotongxue> bash: ./eclipse: 没有那个文件或目录
<zhaotongxue> zhaotongxue@zhaotongxue-ThinkPad:/usr/java/eclipse$
<zhaotongxue> 竟然这么提示
<PinoCao> zhaotongxue: 然后缺啥补啥。版本不对从新下载，然后安装。。
<zhaotongxue> 怎么查看版本呢？
<zhaotongxue> 这个logo不是以前见的
<PinoCao> 你看看里面有没有这个文件啊？？
<zhaotongxue> 当然有
<PinoCao> 或者右键点你的图标看看。。里面的地址是啥？？
<zhaotongxue> /usr/java/eclipse
<zhaotongxue> 但是就是打不开
<PinoCao> zhaotongxue: 我的eclipse在/usr/bin目录下。。
<zhaotongxue> 额，eclipse不是直接解压吗？
<zhaotongxue> 你的irc怎么发图片？
<PinoCao> zhaotongxue: 你是从网站上下载的？？
<PinoCao> zhaotongxue: 你什么系统？？
<zhaotongxue> 我翻到eclipse.org上下载的
<alvin_rxg> Title: Eclipse Luna (@ eclipse.org)
<zhaotongxue> ubuntu
<PinoCao> zhaotongxue: ubuntu你直接apt-get install eclipse没有？？
<zhaotongxue> eclipse-standard-luna-R-linux-gtk
<zhaotongxue> 这个
<PinoCao> zhaotongxue: 不应该。。
<zhaotongxue> 没有
<zhaotongxue> 我担心这个版本太低
<zhaotongxue> 因为以前我装了一个，但是竟然是3.几的版本
<PinoCao> zhaotongxue: 你看看那个eclipse文件的属性。。有x没。。
<PinoCao> zhaotongxue: 还有就是你的java环境配置对不对？？
<zhaotongxue> 可以java，javac
<zhaotongxue> 但是协议个java文件，javac成一个类后，就是运行不了
<PinoCao> zhaotongxue: classpath设置了么？？
<PinoCao> #set java environment
<PinoCao> JAVA_HOME=/home/geek/Development/jdk1.7.0_55（jdk的安装路径）
<PinoCao> export JRE_HOME=/home/geek/Development/jdk1.7.0_55/jre
<PinoCao> export CLASSPATH=$JAVA_HOME/lib:$JRE_HOME/lib:$CLASSPATH
<PinoCao> export PATH=$JAVA_HOME/bin:$JRE_HOME/bin:$PATH
<zhaotongxue>  export $classpath
<zhaotongxue> declare -x CLASSPATH=".:/usr/java/jdk1.8.0_05/lib:/usr/java/jdk1.8.0_05/jre/lib:.:\$JAVA_HOME/lib:\$JAVA_HOME/jre/lib"
<zhaotongxue> declare -x CLUTTER_IM_MODULE="xim"
<zhaotongxue> declare -x COLORTERM="gnome-terminal"
<zhaotongxue> declare -x COMPIZ_CONFIG_PROFILE="ubuntu"
<PinoCao> zhaotongxue: 这是从网上找的。。
<zhaotongxue> 刚才被踢了
<PinoCao> zhaotongxue:
<zhaotongxue> 恩？
<PinoCao> zhaotongxue: http://my.oschina.net/xiaobuyi/blog/268561
<^k^> ⇪ ti: 32位Ubuntu14.04 LTS安装eclipse、jdk及其环境变量配置 - 江山美色 - 开源中国社区
<PinoCao> 你看看这个。。
<zhaotongxue> 这是64位的
<zhaotongxue> 64位jdk
<zhaotongxue> ？？？
<zhaotongxue> 我都配置了
<widon> 视频音量太小了，有没有软件可以加大视频音量的啊
<PinoCao> 刚才在楼下看那帮子大爷大娘们打麻将，笑死我了。。
<imtxc> lol
<jiero> imtxc:  我明白了。我很不靠谱。
<jiero> imtxc:  因为我都不像要一个靠谱的世界。
<jiero> gebjgd:  靠谱的男人
<jiero> /me 感觉自己是完全不靠谱的。
<^k^> 新 Wine及其分支 • wine 1.7 字体问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461714 在wine1.7下运行程式，在打印时指定字体的数字不能正常显示，原程式在windows下打印正常，但通过wine问题不知怎么解决，求解决方法， （目的是想在wine下也能显示出条码） 附上效果图。 /图中有圈圈的数字处。 统
<^k^>  ─> 计信息: 发表于 由 lto1234 — 2014-07-05 16:57
<jiero> freeflying: 临时 priceline 买机票靠谱么？
<jiero> happyaron:  l5e 谢谢我寄给她价值 40元的拉圾 :)
<jiero> 哈哈。
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<PinoCao> 你们觉得，网上100块钱一斤的大红袍靠谱不？？
<PinoCao> 我感觉肯定是大红袍，但品质肯定和100一两的差很多。。
<PinoCao> 我一会儿去买点白芽尝尝。。
<PinoCao> http://detail.ju.taobao.com/home.htm?spm=a220o.1000855.w5003-6970107356.1.kFuvPx&item_id=38466154461&id=10000003121288&scene=taobao_shop
<^k^> PinoCao: ⇪ 【森舟】特级大红袍 武夷岩茶 大红袍茶叶礼盒500g-聚划算团购
<PinoCao> 才85
<PinoCao> 我去。。
<onlylove> 钱多了没地方花请捐给我
<PinoCao> onlylove: 没啥爱好，就好喝口茶。。
<onlylove> PinoCao: 我的意思是，你把买渣茶叶的钱捐给我
<onlylove> PinoCao: 反正那些茶叶你买回来也扔掉
<happyaron> PinoCao: 爱喝茶找个福建老婆
 * happyaron 虽然你没戏了。
<PinoCao> happyaron: 为啥没戏？？
<PinoCao> happyaron: 我的4，5，6，7，8奶位置还空缺呢。。
<happyaron> 好吧
<PinoCao> happyaron: 大奶奶是我娘，二奶奶是我老婆，三奶奶最近查的紧让我给遣散了～～
<PinoCao> happyaron: 下楼看打麻将的去了。。
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 2009开始流行的12大语录 : 我的优点是:我很帅；但我的缺点是:我帅的不是很明显。
<jusss> 大家好！
<^k^> jusss:点点点.  18:21
<gebjgd> happyaron, 找个广东老婆就够了
<jusss> gebjgd: 让后入吗
<gebjgd> jusss, 肛交？
<gebjgd> jusss, 不喜欢
<jusss> gebjgd: 只是姿势
<jusss> gebjgd: doggy style
<gebjgd> jusss, 当然喜欢
<gebjgd> jusss, 和那个没关系  找个广东老婆是为了你自己好
<jusss> gebjgd: 据说现在广东那有30万非洲难民
<gebjgd> jusss, 关你屁事？
<tmick> 非洲难民？
<onlylove> gebjgd: 他打算救济
<jusss> gebjgd: 你让你老婆剪个bob cut吧，赶紧那种发型真好看
<jusss> 黑发的bob cut
<gebjgd> jusss, 我喜欢长发
<happyaron> gebjgd: 为啥呢
<jusss> gebjgd: 长发是因为有马尾可抓？
<gebjgd> jusss, 是啊
<jusss> 没有给我游戏里的小萝莉合一件马尾是一件憾事
<gebjgd> jusss, 对于背入式很有用
<gebjgd> ha
<gebjgd> happyaron, 广东资源多  富裕
<happyaron> gebjgd: 再明示一点
<jusss> 但是我的小萝莉有bob cut
<gebjgd> happyaron, 广东老婆更能从更方面帮助你
<gebjgd> happyaron, 广东老婆更能从各方面帮助你
<happyaron> 哦
<jusss> gebjgd: 可以帮助你长高10里面？
<^k^> 新 窗口管理器 • compizConfig Settings Manager更改快捷建的问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461715 我想把unity默认的super-w，改成super。但是发现这个部分的快捷键必须有qerty这些字母键，单独用修饰键不行。难道没有办法了吗 统计信息: 发表于 由 ackenu — 2014-07-05 19:02
<hoxily> jusss: 好！
<jusss> hoxily: 你找工作了吗？ 我也失业在家了
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 每日新闻 : 好消息:一辆满载律师的大巴士今天遭遇了翻车事故,汽车完全被毁,车内乘客无一幸免。 坏消息:车上还有三个空座。
<IsoaSFlus> 晚上好
<breeze_growing> hello everyone
<breeze_growing> happy 一下
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 外国人 : 有一个刚来中国不久的外国人,他只会说两句中国话:"很好"、"更好"。一天,仆人说:"我要请假两星期。"外国人说:"很好。"仆人说:"因为我父亲死了。"外国人说:"更好。"
<imwithye> ^k^: 还会卖萌？
<^k^> imwithye, .. 休息一下 ..  21:24
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • 怎样用终端提高音量？现在用Xubuntu,所以没有以前那个控制音量快捷键 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461718 怎样用终端提高音量？现在用Xubuntu,所以没有以前那个控制音量快捷键 统计信息: 发表于 由 alsn — 2014-07-05 21:52
<breeze_growing> hello everyone 大家有用uefi成功启动fedora20的经验吗?
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • strace无法跟踪init进程的子进程调用吗? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461719 strace无法跟踪init进程的子进程调用吗? 我在lxde的开始菜单打开一个启动器的属性,发现这个查看启动器属性的进程是lxshortcut. 但它的父进程却是init(不是lxpanel),我尝试用strace跟踪这个init进程,却发
<onlylove> 周一给你去找个虚拟机试下吧，现在没UEFI 机器
<breeze_growing> onlylove: thanks buddy,
<jusss> onlylove: 有什么好玩的吗
<onlylove> jusss: 没有
<sunns> 高考录取放榜了？
<jusss> onlylove: http://news.mydrivers.com/1/286/286668.htm
<^k^> jusss: ⇪ 10大怪异的编程语言-10大,怪异,编程,语言-驱动之家
<jusss> sunns: 早放了吧
<sunns> 这边刚放，有放鞭炮的。。
<jusss> 不会吧，不都是6月21号左右就出成绩了吗
<jusss> 现在放出来的，得是多偏远地方呀
<sunns> 现在是录取通知书都开始发放了
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • 反向代理后端端口限制问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461720 用nginx/squid之类的反向代理，前端只有一个端口对外一般不会出什么问题。但是反向代理转发到后端Server的时候就会受到代理服务器网卡端口2**12的限制了，最大只能在6万左右。意味着如果代理与后端
<jusss> onlylove: 感觉没东西玩了
<onlylove> jusss: uefi，和win8共存，好多好玩的
<jusss> onlylove: 太难的玩不了，有意思的都玩过了
<jusss> onlylove: efi早玩过了
<jusss> onlylove: 我经常下电影，却没看过一部
<abc-phone> 测试
<^k^> abc-phone:点点点.  23:15
<onlylove> jusss: 你的硬盘容量还好？
<jusss> onlylove: 100G的电影
<onlylove> jusss: 没多大么，我以为一部25G的BD
<jusss> onlylove: 还是用ffmpeg做过剪切后，还站了100G
<jusss> 下午把1.5G的电影剪切留下了50M
<jusss> onlylove: 无聊看盗墓笔记，发现太垃圾了，完全跟鬼吹灯不是一个级别的
<jusss> onlylove: 竟然还有那么多的小白竟然说盗墓笔记写的好，盗墓笔记盗窃鬼吹灯的貌似不是，就是一山寨货
<jusss> 都看不下去了，但又没好书看
<onlylove> jusss: 你看下lol和dota，cf和cs就知道了
<jusss> 烟雨江南的新书不敢看呀
<jusss> onlylove: 不玩lol dota,就玩过3c
<jusss> onlylove: dota那种是给手残的人玩的，大家都玩war3和3c
<onlylove> jusss: lol是给连dota都玩不来的人准备的
<onlylove> jusss: 太高端的东西大众玩不来的
<jusss> onlylove: 那也不能退而求其次吧
<jusss> onlylove: 像我现在干脆不玩
<imtxc> 早啊
<IsoaSFlus> 早
<imtxc> onlylove: 还在啊？
<questionier> 求救，我的Xchat中文显示乱码
<onlylove> imtxc: 哦……晚上爬游戏上弄点东西，晚上没人抢
<gebjgd> questionier, win？
<questionier> 不是，是聊天窗口
<questionier> gebjgd,help
<hoxily> questionier: 改字体试试。
<questionier> 我用的是ychat,windows版，在设置里没找到地方改字体啊
<gebjgd> questionier, 发行版错了
<gebjgd> questionier, 换Linux就对了
<hoxily> questionier: 应该就是字体问题。
<questionier> 哦，找到改字体的地方了
<hoxily> questionier: 选 SimSun （宋体）
<questionier> 谢谢，个位
<hoxily> questionier: 或者选 Monospace也行。
<hoxily> 怎么走了？
<hoxily> questionier: Monospace的显示效果是 PMingLiu + Dejavu Sans Mono
<hoxily> questionier: Monospace的显示效果是 PMingLiu + Dejavu Sans Mono
<hoxily> 如果你装过Dejavu系列字体的话。
<questionier> hoxily,谢谢你，已经改好了
<imtxc> onlylove: 好吧
<onlylove> imtxc: 事实证明，有人半夜也不闲着……
<imtxc> onlylove: 对啊，比如我
<happyaron> imtxc: 拜见妹子壕
<happyaron> onlylove: 想要妹子赶紧拜
<onlylove> imtxc: 拜见妹子壕
<imtxc> happyaron: 客气啦客气啦 cc onlylove
<onlylove> happyaron: 我半夜上线就是为了收集材料勾搭妹子……NND，这个点还有人不肯下线跟我抢东西
<onlylove> imtxc: 妹子壕有没有创新的7.1或者5.1声卡，我借几天折腾下KX驱动
<imtxc> onlylove: 当然没有
<onlylove> imtxc: 胆机都有的壕，没有独立声卡？
<imtxc> onlylove: 胆机早都出了回血了，老黄历了
<imtxc> onlylove: 现在我是音箱玩家
<happyaron> onlylove: 额还是那kx驱动的事
<imtxc> onlylove: 虽然还没有入手
<happyaron> onlylove: 你折腾明白了有机会见那妹子么
<imtxc> onlylove: 听我的没错，你这种玩法，最终只会收到一张好人卡
<happyaron> onlylove: 没有就放弃了
<onlylove> happyaron: 我真心愁那个啊，我不怕别的，win7现在蓝屏，基本不是硬件就是99的驱动
<happyaron> onlylove: 听妹子壕的，我也觉得你这样折腾容易被发卡
 * imtxc 收集过百张以上好人卡的人的劝你还是听听  onlylove
<onlylove> imtxc: 坏到家，我可以靠调这个赚钱
<happyaron> imtxc: ...妹子壕
<happyaron> 好吧
<onlylove> imtxc: 现在装一次KX驱动好几十呢
<imtxc> 其实我都没有查过kx是啥
<onlylove> imtxc: 舍得买SB声卡的妹子不会太穷的
<imtxc> onlylove: 今天一天我的无线网卡不稳定，我以为是网卡的问题来着，然后在京东上买了一个23块钱的那个usb 无线网卡，结果到晚上我发现用静态IP的话就好了
 * imtxc so 闲置一个 usb 无线网卡有人接盘么
<onlylove> imtxc: 驱动
<imtxc> 就是那个 8118
<imtxc> 8188？
<imtxc> 忘记了
<imtxc> 8192 对
<happyaron> imtxc: 我也有各一样的闲置，有收的叫上我。
<imtxc> 。。。
<onlylove> imtxc: 我这样至少有被发卡的机会，不然连发卡的机会都没
<imtxc> 我还是去京东退货算了……
<onlylove> imtxc: rtl的8188事情很多的
<onlylove> imtxc: 无线还是优先考虑intel和atheros
<happyaron> 只考虑intel的路过。
<onlylove> happyaron: ath不好吗？
<happyaron> onlylove: 没不好，只是本本一般只带intel的。
<onlylove> happyaron: 哦，对了，你是壕，看不上ath
<happyaron> onlylove: usb的网卡帮别人买过几个，都是ath
<happyaron> 自己买那23块的是rtl……
<onlylove> happyaron: ath9285表示很伤心，还有，在家的时候，见过一台东芝的satellite，rtl8187你懂得
<happyaron> lol
<happyaron> onlylove: 我最懂的是8188eu了
<happyaron> onlylove: 尼玛这个悲剧。
 * happyaron 说的就是那水星的便宜货。
<onlylove> happyaron: 那我和你说，8187，传说中的蹭网卡都用这个
<happyaron> 额？
<happyaron> onlylove: 来八一八
<imtxc> happyaron: 估计我买的那个也是 8188
<imtxc> happyaron: 还没到手呢，退了
<onlylove> happyaron: 没啥好818的，这个卡功率大
<happyaron> o
<happyaron> imtxc: http://people.ubuntu.com/~happyaron/packages/rtl8188eu/
<^k^> ⇪ ti: PeopleUbuntuCom - Ubuntu Wiki
<imtxc> 话说 vmware palyer 啥时候支持 3.15 呢
<onlylove> imtxc: vmware的重心是vsphere，player这东西，看心情，workstation他们都不爱搞了，中国到处是盗版
<onlylove> imtxc: 当时的评价是，销量最少，知名度最高
<happyaron> onlylove: vcloud还在搞么
<onlylove> happyaron: 搞啊，至少我离开的时候还在搞
<happyaron> onlylove: 对openstack啥态度呢
<onlylove> happyaron: 那个是啥，vmware的意思是，只要市场上有的我们都要支持
<happyaron> 哦
<imtxc> 我怎么测试我笔记本的摄像头是正常的？
<onlylove> happyaron: 反正是能虚拟化了的东西，我们都给虚拟了
<onlylove> happyaron: 看各种hadoop的distro，只要有的，apache的，cdh的，还有那谁的，反正五六个
<happyaron> 额
<onlylove> happyaron: 竞争对手应该是xen ctrix之类的
<onlylove> happyaron: 除掉竞争对手的产品，我们都要支持
<happyaron> 嗯。
<happyaron> 反正vmware就是好强大
<happyaron> emc也好强大
<imwithye> 我们学校用ctrix。牛的一逼。但是感觉linux虚拟还不如xen
<imwithye> ctrix一般是办公之类的？
<happyaron> 好像是桌面虚拟化比vmware做国内市场做得好些。
<imwithye> vmware fusion 才好用@@
<questionier> 早上好
 * iLucky 眼镜的轴距的轴指的是什么？
#ubuntu-cn 2014-07-06
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 • 辛苦折腾ubuntu，最后不得不放弃 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461725 经常与web打叫道，尼玛sublime text无法输入中文，chrome显示效果与win下差异太大，ps也没有，根本就无法使用。哎。 统计信息: 发表于 由 ackenu — 2014-07-06 2:03
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i5.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M01/0B/00/Cg-4WlI2oG-IDnqKAABateL7AR4AALrHwKD-b8AAFrN295.jpg 扳手劲
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 居然有不认识汽车的人 : 那天阳光明丽,万里乌云,我像往常一样走在大街上。 看到迎面走来一对男女,男的大约20多岁,女的大约19～20岁。 我开始以为他们是情侣,走近后,那女的说:"哥,这四个轮子的东西就是汽车吗?" 我顿时傻了,居然有不认识汽车的人? 这个世界太大了
<^k^>  ─> 吧,我去年买了个表。
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • Xubuntu 14.04 升级失败 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461727 在做Xubuntu自定义光盘的时候运行apt-get upgrade失败,以下是错误详情,希望知道的朋友指点下该怎么做: Errors were encountered while processing: /var/cache/apt/archives/libpam-systemd_204-5ubuntu20.3_i386.deb /var/cache/apt/archives/whoopsie_0.
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://i1.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M09/06/08/Cg-4WlJWIDqIVLyeAABD7xz7VSAAAMZFwLDtQkAAEQH827.jpg 这是谁呀、。那位大婶告知个呗
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • 挂载共享windows目录，无法修改该目录下文件拥有者？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461728 在ubuntu挂载一个windows共享目录，在windows中创建文件，ubuntu查询其拥有者为root，使用chown修改为普通用户，命令没有提示错误，但还是属于root，怎么办呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 zgxyz
<^k^>  ─> 2008 — 2014-07-06 11:15
<science> science: ?
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i0.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M03/0B/00/Cg-4WVI2p7KIMXKlAAC8p7FwE0kAALrOQOy8RMAALy_416.jpg 拍大头照时,一定要既严肃又可爱
<^k^> 新 桌面特效 • ubuntu的系统快捷键怎么修改？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461729 KDE修改太容易了 unity 找了两天也没办法修改，想要修改： 复制ctrl + c -> Alt + c 统计信息: 发表于 由 adorehb — 2014-07-06 12:56
<jiero> 感到脑不够用。
<gebjgd> jiero, 换脑
<jiero> gebjgd:  好无聊，to do list 好长好长。
<gebjgd> jiero, 啥列表
<jiero> gebjgd: 下周做的事情。
<gebjgd> jiero, 家族企业？
<jiero> gebjgd:  好吧，一小时做一个事。这样分。。。
<gebjgd> jiero, 不然这么上心
<jiero> gebjgd: 才没有。。。
<jiero> gebjgd: 全是我自己的事情
<gebjgd> jiero, 这么有事业心啊
<jiero> gebjgd: 我无法做出决断，觉得都好玩。
 * jiero 卖相机拉，最普通的卡片相机。频道特惠  270元出手。
<jiero> http://2.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=2007.1000622.0.0.xeI4Fg&id=39930155791
<^k^> jiero: ⇪ 松下 FH6 黑色 便携 数码相机 卡片机-淘宝二手
<MeaCu1pa> 唉
<MeaCu1pa> 老婆叫我查个东西,居然发现自己6/7月份就不会上网了
<jiero> MeaCu1pa: 。。。你好久不来了。
<MeaCu1pa> jiero: 恩, 单位不能上
 * jiero 抱抱 MeaCu1pa 大叔
<gebjgd> jiero, 现在谁还要相机  手机随便都是1300像素
<MeaCu1pa> 我host里面写死百度-?localhost, 6月份开始家里像断网一样...
<MeaCu1pa> gebjgd: 相机是用来变焦.光圈,快门的
<MeaCu1pa> gebjgd: 手机只是有感光元件而已
<jiero> gebjgd:  相机就是手机之外的。
<MeaCu1pa> gebjgd: 要是你身边有无数裸女在小跑,你用再好的手机只能抓拍出荷包蛋
<MeaCu1pa> gebjgd: 完全不work
<gebjgd> mea
<gebjgd> MeaCu1pa, 所以需要单反
<gebjgd> MeaCu1pa, 裸女不是照的  是日的
<jiero> gebjgd: 。。。笨蛋。。。德国不是裸女满街跑么
<jiero> gebjgd: lol
<gebjgd> jiero, 梦呢
<jiero> gebjgd: 有情况的时候啊
<gebjgd> jiero, 情况个屁
<jiero> gebjgd: 别人有情况，你总不能拦住她们吧
<gebjgd> jiero, 好像说的 跟你住在德国似的
<jiero> gebjgd: 哈哈不是啊。只是看着各种集会才裸体的多。平时谁没事肇事
<gebjgd> jiero, 美女裸体都在家里
<gebjgd> jiero, 没事上街的  那是美帝国
<jiero> gebjgd: 你必须进去才行。。。
<gebjgd> <jiero> gebjgd: 。。。笨蛋。。。德国不是裸女满街跑么
<jiero> gebjgd:  嗯。我错了。
<gebjgd> jiero, 跪下
 * jiero 跪在 gebjgd 手上用鼠标敲他头
<MeaCu1pa> gebjgd: 是啊,德国不错
<gebjgd> MeaCu1pa, 就是不封网而已
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 怎样不重装Ubuntu把主分区改成逻辑分区 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461730 装Ubuntu12.04.4分了/boot，/，swap三个分区，因为分配的空间小就没有单独分/home，但是忘了改成逻辑分区，结果分了三个主分区，而我的win7下只有一个C盘，今天想分一个D盘出来提示分区已满
<^k^>  ─> ，请问怎么把ubuntu下的分区改成逻辑分区呢，在不重装的情况下，毕竟配置是很麻烦的事情啊。 统计信息: 发表于 由 石下醉客 — …
<^k^> 新 数据库管理 • 编译安装MYSQL后用mysqld_safe启动出现问题 新手求教 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461731 以前一直用apt方式安装MYSQL，如今想更深入了解，决定编译安装。 安装目录为/usr/local/mysql 数据库目录为/var/mysql 配置文件目录为/etc/mysql 通过查阅官方文档和网上的一些资料后安装（
<^k^>  ─> cmake&make&make install）都没有问题。 配置文件和初始化数据库也都OK，但是在通过mysqld_safe启动数据库是出现问题 Code: root@localhost:/us …
<SoSueMe_> 现在不翻墙都上不了IRC是么
<touparx> SoSueMe_: 没有啊，我就没翻墙
<SoSueMe_> touparx: 真是够了
<touparx> SoSueMe_: 哈哈，gfw太厉害了
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 经典笑话:安全带 : 空中小姐用和谐悦耳的声音对旅客命令道:"把烟灭掉,把安全带系好。"所有的旅客都按照空中小姐的吩咐做了。过了5分钟后,空中小姐用比前次还优美的声音命令道:"再把安全带系紧一点吧,很不幸,我们飞机上忘了带食品。"
<^k^> 新 手机和平板 • 请问，Ubuntu app 方面的问题应该在哪个版块提问？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461734 我的程序里有这样的代码： Code: canvas.addEventListener("mousedown", onCanvasDown, false); function onCanvasDown(ev) {         var x,y;         if("offsetX" in ev) {                 x = ev.offsetX-RIGHT+300;    
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • ibus干不掉了。。。 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461736 sudo apt-get purge ibus* 然后下载了sougou拼音deb包安装 fcitx -d这时候sougou是可用的 重启之后，sougou就只是个摆设了，还是ibus在起作用按shift键就会切换到英文输入，显示ibus pinyin的工具条 求教这个什么搞，谢谢
<^k^>  ─> 。 s1.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 zxdong262 — 2014-07-06 17:34
<jusss> 有一个文件提示说在system中打开，怎么也删不了 ，进程里又没发现它
<jusss> 怎么办
<jusss> onlylove: help!
<jusss> onlylove: 有个文件删除不了 说是system打开
<onlylove> jusss: 你中文输入法挂了？
<onlylove> jusss: 删不掉就删不掉呗
<onlylove> jusss: 多大事
<jusss> onlylove: 感觉不爽，呀 ，一个不用的东西占着地方
<jusss> onlylove: 感觉win这种太恶心，想删的文件不让删说system打开i，那你倒是说是哪个进程打开结束不久行了
<jusss> onlylove: 为啥补给root权限，随便删
<jusss> 不自由
<onlylove> jusss: 换系统，随便删
<onlylove> jusss: 什么不用的东西，只要是system打开的，不用的可能不大
<jusss> onlylove: qqpcmgr 很早以前就卸载的qq管家的配置文件，
<onlylove> jusss: 原来win98系统文件可以随便替换（其实也不是）你看一直蓝屏
<jusss> onlylove: 现在在linux下挂载ntfs可以随便删了不？ 就是写的权限，
<onlylove> jusss: 谁让你装那个的
<jusss> onlylove: 装盗版系统的人给我装的。。。
<onlylove> jusss: 当然可以随便删，当然系统挂了别说我和你说可以随便删的
<onlylove> jusss: 你还是重新装个吧，和你说，很多盗版系统有问题，原来我给别人买机器，那个盗版系统装不上QQ2013
<jusss> onlylove: 我当然知道在删啥，不知道不删
<jusss> onlylove: 用哪个？ 东东挂载，
<onlylove> jusss: 你弄PE删不就是了
<onlylove> jusss: mount -t ntfs-3g
<jusss> onlylove: ntfs-3g原来，据说还有另一个
<onlylove> jusss: 不知道另一个，一直用ntfs-3g
<onlylove> jusss: 另一个大概只读
<jusss> onlylove: 内核自带那个模块貌似就支持读
<imtxc> 吃撒呢
<imtxc> onlylove: 好怀念在兰州那几天啊…………
<onlylove> jusss: 内核自带的啥？不记得内核自带ntfs
<onlylove> imtxc: 怀念毛，有人给你发钱？
<jusss> onlylove: 有个ntfs的模块
<jusss> onlylove: 可读不可写
<imtxc> onlylove: 我发现我住的这里的宽带上行比下行快多了
<jusss> imtxc: 那你可以玩pt了
<imtxc> download 2.35Mbps, upload 5.58 Mbps
<imtxc> jusss: .......... 我只有 128G 的硬盘，怎么玩
<imtxc> onlylove: 怀念好吃的a
<imtxc> onlylove: 不过也有同样的烦恼
<jusss> imtxc: 老机子？怎么这么小硬盘
<imtxc> onlylove: 那几天我每天都在愁我是吃这个好呢还是那个好呢，要是都吃的话会不会太撑会不会再胖啊
<SoSueMe> IRC貌似无法接受离线消息吧
<imtxc> onlylove: 现在愁的是他娘的吃啥才不恶心
<happyaron> imtxc: 128G SSD壕
<happyaron> imtxc: 不对，应该先是妹子壕
 * imtxc 128 * 2
<happyaron> imtxc: ...
<happyaron> 拉仇恨啊
<imtxc> 后悔了，其实应该留着 HDD
<imtxc> 现在片都没发下
<imtxc> 想装个 win 系统玩游戏都空间不够
<happyaron> imtxc: 你还用下片么
<imtxc> happyaron: |||
<jusss> imtxc: 你是arch不
<imtxc> jusss: .
<liujianfeng> 可以中文聊天，牛
<liujianfeng> 全起跪下
<liujianfeng> 全部跪下，所有人都跪下
<liujianfeng> 乌兰浩特
<liujianfeng> quit
<onlylove> happyaron: 下次看见liujianfeng这个疯子直接bk了
<onlylove> imtxc: 我今天去银行，拿了一把一毛的硬币换纸币去……换了好几块
<SoSueMe> RC貌似无法接受离线消息吧
<SoSueMe> ???
<onlylove> 能
<onlylove> 要用特殊指令
<imtxc> SoSueMe: znc
<SoSueMe> soga
<SoSueMe> onlylove: 多谢
<zhaotongxue> 冒昧问一下：
<zhaotongxue> ubuntu中英文字体重叠是什么情况？
<^k^> zhaotongxue: define:ubuntu中英文字体重叠 2010年12月23日 |...| 与Monaco类似的位图|字体|，你能够在Mac, Windows和|Linux|上面使用。 ... Consolas 仅含英文字母部分，这里提供的是雅黑|中文|+Consolas英文的混合体，即使代码里有 .... 在Eclipse用第一种|字体|会出现汉字|重叠|现象，怎么解决啊？
<onlylove> PDF的话证明你需要换个阅读器
<onlylove> word的话可能需要换个字体
<happyaron> onlylove: 等大家调戏他一会儿然后让李老板或者madper他们b吧
<onlylove> happyaron: 他跑了
<happyaron> onlylove: 18:02 -!- liujianfeng [~liujianfe@183.37.194.152] has quit [Quit: leaving]
<happyaron> onlylove: 等他再来的
<onlylove> happyaron: madper那个壕说他没creative的sb声卡，我怎么感觉可信度不高
<happyaron> onlylove: 不知道啊，他也玩hifi是么
<onlylove> happyaron: 他烧过耳机啊
<happyaron> onlylove: o...
<zhaotongxue> pdf
<zhaotongxue> vim的字体也奇怪得很
<onlylove> happyaron: 看样子是U的问题呢，来给人解释下字体问题
<onlylove> 是不是字体没装全……
<onlylove> happyaron: 我觉得我机器需要换了，游戏经常无症状卡死，CPU占用0内存占用不变
<zhaotongxue> ？
<onlylove> zhaotongxue: 我说了PDF可以考虑换个阅读器，vim字体问题不清楚，你有没有改过字体设置什么的
<happyaron>  onlylove 我也不知道为啥
<onlylove> happyaron: 我遇到过PDF字体重叠问题，换个阅读器好了 cc zhaotongxue
<zhaotongxue> 但事实上是：有时终端的英文也会重叠
<happyaron> onlylove: 你那机器会不会是系统问题，或者硬盘问题。
<zhaotongxue> 吐下槽：fedora的驱动就是一坨屎。
<zhaotongxue> ？
<happyaron> zhaotongxue: 不知道为啥，你用的evince么
<zhaotongxue> 装下文泉驿？
<happyaron> zhaotongxue: fedora对桌面设备的驱动确实没有ubuntu好。
<zhaotongxue> 什么？
<happyaron> zhaotongxue: pdf阅读软件是哪个，你用的。
<onlylove> happyaron: 我硬盘有缺陷，这个我知道，但不是很确定，系统你别想了msdn的
<zhaotongxue> 知道么，我装了不到三天的fedora，电脑被烧热得关机了好几次
<onlylove> happyaron: 难道是红伞的事情？卸载算了
<zhaotongxue> ……………………
<zhaotongxue> msdn
<zhaotongxue> 这是M$ 么……
<onlylove> zhaotongxue: 咋了，这边没说不准用windows啊，你用linux有啥游戏可以玩啊
<happyaron> onlylove: 要不重装呗。
<zhaotongxue> 亲。。。。我在给你们写游戏行不。。。。
<onlylove> happyaron: 不用，我琢磨换电脑呢，重装系统没用，金山这破游戏本身有毛病
<happyaron> onlylove: 那就换
<happyaron> onlylove: 你不是有中意的了么，然后也考虑加内存了
<onlylove> happyaron: 那破游戏搞的32位系统没法玩，64也得至少8G内存
<onlylove> happyaron: 不中意啊……说是中意……
<SoSueMe> 玩游戏不如搞台主机
<onlylove> SoSueMe: 来，给哥用PS4玩WOW，如何？
<SoSueMe> onlylove: ...
<onlylove> SoSueMe: ps3slim，要不
<onlylove> SoSueMe: 主机有主机的玩法，PC有PC的玩法
<zhaotongxue> 个人感觉这没有#ubuntu的氛围好
<onlylove> 如果你英文没问题，完全可以去
<happyaron> zhaotongxue: 这里以吹水为主
<onlylove> 这边本来就是灌水的地方
<onlylove> test
<^k^> onlylove:点点点.  18:23
<onlylove> 哦……还没掉……
<zhaotongxue> 说到痛点上了
<duyue> names
<happyaron> onlylove: 你预算多少
<onlylove> happyaron: 7K以内
<happyaron> onlylove: thinkpad T
<onlylove> happyaron: 我是想买fujitsu的那个进口的LH772的，京东下架了
<onlylove> happyaron: i53代的，6K1
<onlylove> happyaron: 最近很无奈的看了下东芝的L50
<happyaron> onlylove: http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=18481619116
<^k^> happyaron: ⇪ ThinkPad T440P R00 Q00 P00 J00 K00 CTO 港行 I7-4700M/4G 独显-淘宝网 价格:6299.00
<happyaron> onlylove: 我买过这家，还有朋友买过，可靠
<onlylove> happyaron: 啥显卡
<happyaron> onlylove: 自己看配置
<happyaron> 店在科贸，可以现场提货，淘宝交易
<onlylove> happyaron: 科贸……你是在吓我么，科贸水太深，i7的机器贵，不想买4200U
<happyaron> onlylove: 你不敢的话我陪你去
<happyaron> onlylove: 我的相机也在科贸买的
<happyaron> 这方面不是事儿。
<onlylove> happyaron: 不是敢不敢，我听到科贸这俩字就不想去
<happyaron> lol
<happyaron> onlylove: 那你就打算买行货么
<happyaron> onlylove: 行货亚马逊也一般比京东便宜
<onlylove> happyaron: 给你说了L50呢，虽然不是太喜欢……好在不贵，京东才4200
<happyaron> :)
<happyaron> onlylove: 你是thinkpad黑么
<onlylove> happyaron: 不过条子是DDR3L的
<onlylove> happyaron: 不黑T，T确实不错
<onlylove> happyaron: 至于SL ES什么的……
<happyaron> 哈哈
<happyaron> onlylove: 想省电，建议还是看intel 4代cpu
<happyaron> onlylove: 内存神马的不是特明显
<onlylove> happyaron: 我对省电没啥概念……主要是4代U要的内存是DDR3L
<onlylove> happyaron: 东芝那机器有个坏处就是，电池不能拿下来
<happyaron> lol
<happyaron> 这个我就不知道你咋取舍了。
<happyaron> 反正我肯定是不考虑东芝那机器……
<onlylove> happyaron: 为何
<onlylove> happyaron: 东芝那机器，15寸的是4200M
<onlylove> happyaron: 本来想看VAIO，结果一水儿的4200U
<happyaron> onlylove: 我觉得性能都够用。
<happyaron> onlylove: 所以做工才最重要。
<happyaron> onlylove: thinkpad T在这方面没得挑。
<onlylove> happyaron: 我怕不够……真心怕不够，因为这机器还要玩游戏，不然我现在的ASUS我也不会想换掉
<happyaron> onlylove: intel的cpu现在性能真都差不多。
<onlylove> happyaron: 不不不，4200U的主频比4200M低了1G
<happyaron> onlylove: 根本没意义
<onlylove> happyaron: 对金山那游戏很有意义
<happyaron> onlylove: 真实性能提高15%也就。
<onlylove> happyaron: 15很多了
<happyaron> 套餐二 T440P-K00/CTOi5-4200M(2.5GHz)/4G/500G-7200转/1G独显/14"(1920*1080)/无线/蓝牙/指纹/摄像头/6芯/背光键盘/DVD刻录 6499
<happyaron> onlylove: 刚才那链接里的
<happyaron> onlylove: 你看这个满意否
<onlylove> happyaron: 如果不是因为那个M，我也不会看东芝
<onlylove> happyaron: 屏很满意，U也满意，但是独显……
<happyaron> 显卡是 NVIDIA GeForce GT 730M+Intel HD Graphics 4600
<onlylove> happyaron: 不知显存够不够
<happyaron> onlylove: 你可以用集成的啊
<onlylove> happyaron: 不行，
<happyaron> onlylove: 啥不行
<onlylove> happyaron: 显卡不行，至少740M
<happyaron> onlylove: 额
<onlylove> happyaron: 这TM就是个游戏机，我都有买船的想法
<happyaron> 那买吧……
<onlylove> happyaron: 但是看了船的拆机图以后，浑身冷汗
<happyaron> 真不知道啥样的机器适合游戏。
<onlylove> happyaron: chipset上都没散热片
<happyaron> lol
<onlylove> happyaron: lenovo Y400那个，3XXXM的U，750M的卡
<onlylove> happyaron: 机器我是知道有的，但是L头的
<happyaron> 3xxx到4xxx感觉性能没啥提升，但耗电量进步很大。
<onlylove> happyaron: 我只是不想买L头的而已，要买的话联想那机器不错的
<happyaron> ：）
<onlylove> happyaron: 所以东芝那个是很无奈的选择，当然，如果富士通那个京东还卖的话……
<onlylove> happyaron: 富士通那个是3代U，640M的卡，然后是made in Japan
<happyaron> 我觉得made in japan无所谓
<happyaron> 苹果还全都made in china呢
<onlylove> happyaron: 苹果机器一般般啊……
<happyaron> onlylove: 用小半年了觉得质量还可以。
<happyaron> onlylove: 肯定没thinkpad抗造
<onlylove> happyaron: 我感觉苹果的机器要配上OSX
<happyaron> 我就用的osx
<onlylove> happyaron: 你知道，我在vmware呆过，那里都是mbp，然后……我对苹果的印象就是，一般般
<happyaron> lol
<happyaron> thinkpad吧
<jusss> 2个月没进arch，更新就只有200+ MB
<onlylove> happyaron: 真心一般般，还被电过
<happyaron> T和X至少质量上不会让你失望。
<onlylove> happyaron: 丫的主要是那电脑主人自己承认会电人
<happyaron> 我这儿哈哈
<happyaron> 我这儿基本上mac就是个长续航的移动接入终端。
<happyaron> 要干活还得thinkpad
 * happyaron 但不玩游戏
<onlylove>  所以东芝那机器……唉……没选择的选择
<onlylove> 如果可能，我想DIY个机器
<happyaron> 找神船看能不能定制
<onlylove> 当然了，自己家无所谓了，但是北漂……
<happyaron> onlylove: 你为嘛不买个台式呢
<happyaron> onlylove: 便宜多了，现在的本做其他事继续用就好了。
<onlylove> happyaron: 不是那个定制，玩游戏，还是台式机硬件灵活
<happyaron> 对啊，买个台式做游戏机，性能价格比可以高很多。
<onlylove> happyaron: 不是还得搭上显示器啥的……各种不方便
<happyaron> 我一直觉得笔记本玩游戏是no zuo no die
<happyaron> 我partner买了各两万多的华硕本玩游戏。
<happyaron> 结果出门没电源就sb
<jusss> happyaron: little sex partner?
<happyaron> jusss: 工作上的……
<happyaron> jusss: 就是给搜狗输入法linux版做皮肤支持的那叔
<onlylove> happyaron: 两万多，何不上砖头alienware
<happyaron> onlylove: 据说那机器比当时能买到的alienware配置还高
<onlylove> 额……
<happyaron> 整个一秒杀普通服务器的节奏。
<jusss> happyaron: 散热呢？
<happyaron> jusss: 非常凶猛
<jusss> 会不会像小米那样，专为发热而生！
<happyaron> jusss: 键盘不热，散热的放下也不朝着使用者
<happyaron> 散热的方向
<happyaron> jusss: 人家个头大啊，17寸的
<jusss> happyaron: 我也用华硕感觉散热还不错，acer的不是一般的差，散热
<jusss> 都是台湾货，差距就这么大
<happyaron> lol
<jusss> 联想的除了tp，散热也很差
<jusss> 同学一联想的夏天笔记本温度轻轻松松上100
<jusss> 开机半个小时自动关机
<jusss> 去年宿舍3个人一起用他的本看剧场版Q,就看了10来分钟直接关机了。。。
<happyaron> ...
<jusss> 那笔记本底部一摸就烫手
<jusss> 转为发热而生呀
<happyaron> onlylove: 7k以内攒机的话，算上显示器应该也能弄出很好的游戏机了。
<jusss> onlylove: 搞个4k的显示器吧
<jusss> 学学坡马豪
<onlylove> jusss: 你敢和土豪马比？一个GTX titan就8K
<onlylove> happyaron: 游戏机就降到5K了，毕竟是台式机，没笔记本那么多毛病
<happyaron> onlylove: 而且显示器大点效果会更爽吧
<onlylove> happyaron: 显示器大点，你欺负显卡的显存呢？
<happyaron> onlylove: 笔记本显存过2G的有几个
<onlylove> happyaron: 对我来说，i5的U，800左右的显卡就好
<onlylove> happyaron: 笔记本分辨率还在1366徘徊
<happyaron> onlylove: 你可以买个小点的显示器了……
<onlylove> happyaron: 别闹，现在没个24你好意思的
<happyaron> 唉你自己纠结吧
<happyaron> http://www.amazon.cn/dp/B00EY9P8KU/
<^k^> happyaron: ⇪ ASUS 华硕-ASUS 华硕 H87I-PLUS 主板 Intel H87 LGA1150-价格 报价 图片 评测 多少钱
<happyaron> http://www.amazon.cn/dp/B00CXN7186
<^k^> happyaron: ⇪ Intel 英特尔-Intel 英特尔 I5-4430 3.0G 四代HASWELL CPU中文原包盒装 LGA1150-价格 报价 图片 评测 多少钱
<happyaron> 攒机的话这俩货都不错。
<happyaron> http://www.amazon.cn/dp/B0084IEU60
<^k^> happyaron: ⇪ Kingston 金士顿-Kingston 金士顿 KVR16N11/4G DDR3 1600 4G(4G*1) 台式机内存-价格 报价 图片 评测 多少钱
<happyaron> http://www.amazon.cn/dp/B0078HVWNM
<^k^> happyaron: ⇪ Seagate 希捷-Seagate 希捷 3.5" 1TB 7200转 64MB SATA 6GB/S 台式机硬盘 ST1000DM003-价格 报价 图片 评测 多少钱
<onlylove> happyaron: 我是金士顿黑
<happyaron> onlylove: 那你换别家，贵不啥
<happyaron> 显卡不懂，就不推荐了
<onlylove> happyaron: 金士顿给我的感觉是，假货比真货还多
<happyaron> 为啥你老能遇到假货
<\q> 我Leipzig看到knight landing了……
<onlylove> happyaron: 内存铁定上船啊
<happyaron> onlylove: 不超频上船没用啊
<onlylove> happyaron: 不是我老遇到假货，而是那东西的性能实在像假货
<happyaron> onlylove: 你指望内存多快呢啊
<happyaron> onlylove: 内存就是很慢啊
<onlylove> happyaron: 那有GSKILL和ADATA
<onlylove> happyaron: 这两个条子感觉都比金士顿强
<happyaron> onlylove: 我这儿服务器都三桑的服务器内存，一样嫌慢
<happyaron> adata用过，内存感觉不出多少区别，ssd不咋地。
<onlylove> happyaron: 三丧的慢，换尔必达
<happyaron> onlylove: 稳定
<happyaron> onlylove: 稳定就行了……
<onlylove> happyaron: ADATA条子不错，不知道SSD
<happyaron> 这儿都还用1333的条子呢
<happyaron> 虽然新服务器是1866了。
<onlylove> happyaron: 你那是server好么，而且还是带ECC的，快不到哪里
<happyaron> onlylove: 我台式是金士顿的1600
<happyaron> i5 3470
<onlylove> happyaron: 你那server的ECC设置是啥
<happyaron> onlylove: 默认
<jusss> 我家台式的还是ddr2呢
<onlylove> happyaron: 默认是啥啊，不知道呢……是mirror还是performance
<happyaron> onlylove: perf
<jusss> 找个内存条都不好找
<onlylove> jusss: 我现在的机器也是DDR2
<happyaron> 我妈用的那个也还DDR2呢。
<onlylove> jusss: 二代条子买二手吧
<jusss> onlylove: 只能二手了吧，早停了吧
<jusss> 今天用stunnel 20分钟了竟然没断，以前10分钟就开始断了，呵呵
<jusss> onlylove: 明天去面试新工作，是一个做督导的活，不喜欢呀，
<jusss> 上次做督导做的很不喜欢这个工作
<onlylove> jusss: 不喜欢还是别去了
<jusss> onlylove: 我哥给找的，不好推辞。。。
<onlylove> jusss: 那去吧……过不过还是良说
<onlylove> jusss: 两说
<jusss> onlylove: 嗯，明天看看吧，关键是我的专业不是通信督导。。。
<jusss> onlylove: 但是很多我们专业的去干这个活了，
<imtxc> 这两天没见色大象啊
<jusss> 反正是不怎么喜欢，
<onlylove> imtxc: 明天就能见了吧
<jusss> 今天原来是周日
<jusss> onlylove: 你赶紧找个好地方往上爬爬，然后把我也带过去吧
<jusss> onlylove: 还打算投奔你呢
<onlylove> jusss: 爬毛线……
 * jusss 求收留，会打字
<onlylove> jusss: 你投奔也找个有事业心的，像我这种混日子的
 * onlylove 求收留 会吃饭
<jusss> happyaron: 大侠，求收留
<happyaron> 没权限收留人啊。。。
<jusss> happyaron: 赶快把小马哥赶走，你做老大
<onlylove> jusss: 小马哥就一个，在腾讯
<onlylove> jusss: 老马在阿里
<jusss> onlylove: 那个小马哥太黑，玩不过
<jusss> 忘谁说的了，每次看到debian就想到了debbie和ian离婚
<jusss> onlylove: 你租房子一月多少？
<onlylove> jusss: 1K5
<onlylove> jusss: 你没收入之前找个能猫着的地方的话，七八百足够
<jusss> onlylove: 你们有周末吗？
<jusss> 周末休息吗
<onlylove> jusss: 有，你想要没有的也有
<jusss> onlylove: 真幸福
<onlylove> jusss: 有毛，我只是找舒服的地方干活，没找钱多的
<jusss> onlylove: 搞通信的就没有，真恶心，工资又少，又没假期，
<jusss> onlylove: 做督导，每月就1k7工资，还没假期，
<jusss> 这种工作完全看不到希望呀，干1年就能攒个1w, 人家2个月就能拿1w 唉
<jusss> onlylove: 我哥在北京一私人医院，每月5k+
<hoxily> jusss: 干督导能吃“回扣”吗？
<jusss> hoxily: 不能，
<jusss> hoxily: 督导就是一监工，监视别人干活
<jusss> 不是什么好活呀
<jusss> hoxily: 你工作找的怎么样了
<hoxily> jusss: 没找。
<jusss> hoxily: 我总会把所有事情搞砸
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 吃 饼 : 有 一 个 人 饿 极 了, 便 到 一 家 小 吃 店 买 饼 吃。 他 吃 完 一 个 饼 不饱, 接 着 吃 第 二 个 饼。 这 样 一 连 吃 了 六 个 饼, 他 还 不 饱。 直到 吃 完 第 七 个 饼, 他 才 感 到 满 足 了。 可 是, 这 时 他 
<onlylove> K傻了
<SoSueMe> @^k^ 他怎么了
<yunfan> imtxc: 怎么没有了？ 去找308啊
<yunfan> 土豪的话可以买turing point
<jusss>  /quit
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • Ubuntu12.04.4grub背景图片有黑边 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461737 安装Ubuntu12.04.4发现grub的背景有黑边，不管是原本的背景还是我自己设定的背景图片都有黑边，屏幕分辨率是1440*900的，图片分辨率也是1440*900，我是直接把图片放在/boot/grub/目录下，然后update-grub。请问怎
<^k^>  ─> 么解决呢？原来的红色背景也是有黑边的。 统计信息: 发表于 由 石下醉客 — 2014-07-06 20:34
<imtxc> yunfan: 啥？哪一句？
<imtxc> yunfan: 哦，你说铲子？
<imtxc> yunfan: 他不容易弄了几把，还在回国的时候让谁顺走了
<SoSueMe> 我是南京人，我爷爷在8岁的时候被日本鬼子用刺刀杀了。同胞们，我爷爷当时才8岁啊！这帮鬼子怎么能下的了手！？所以我这辈子最恨日本鬼子了，一想到这，我就恨的咬牙切齿，要是中日打起来，我立马报名参军，我要用我磨了18年的大刀向鬼子头上砍去！！！
<CyrusYzGTt> ,, 惊现时空悖论
<SoSueMe> CyrusYzGTt: 说明他爷爷很屌
<CyrusYzGTt> SoSueMe§ 也是，这么小，就XXOO
<MeaCu1pa> 有什么奇怪的,童养媳的养子的儿子而已
<CyrusYzGTt> 哦，说得通，， 信息量真大，，看来我思想不纯洁了，，
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 什么？
<jusss> MeaCu1pa: 你们在讨论什么？
<MeaCu1pa> jusss: 20:58:49) SoSueMe: 我是南京人，我爷爷在8岁的时候被日本鬼子用刺刀杀了。同胞们，我爷爷当时才8岁啊！这帮鬼子怎么能下的了手！？所以我这辈子最恨日本鬼子了，一想到这，我就恨的咬牙切齿，要是中日打起来，我立马报名参军，我要用我磨了18年的大刀向鬼子头上砍去！！
<jusss> http://movie.douban.com/celebrity/1031854/photos/
<^k^> jusss: ⇪ 亚历珊德拉·达达里奥 Alexandra Daddario 图片
<leavfin> 问一下大家,android哪里去找软件啊？用惯了linux的源，真方便啊
<SoSueMe> <leavfin> Google Play
<leavfin> SoSueMe: google还能上吗？
<SoSueMe> <leavfin> 翻墙是必备技能
<SoSueMe> <leavfin> 不然你还想用什么，各种“管家”，可受不了
<leavfin> SoSueMe: 麻烦啊，翻来翻去，也不用那些颠覆XX的工具
<leavfin> SoSueMe: 管家坚决不用
<jusss> leavfin: http://app.mi.com
<^k^> jusss: ⇪ 小米应用商店下载量超过50亿次
<SoSueMe> <leavfin> 就算你在国外，VPN和Tor也是有好处的。去这个站点看看吧，http://www.appsapk.com/
<^k^> ⇪ t: Android Apps, Download APK, Android Applications, Android APK
<jusss> 专为发热而生
<SoSueMe> <leavfin> http://www.appsapk.com/ 挺酷的
<leavfin> SoSueMe: 怎么个酷法？
<SoSueMe> <leavfin> ……就是觉得挺棒的
<leavfin> jusss: app.mi.com 搜irc,搜到一堆circle和圈圈
<alvin_rxg> Title: 小米应用商店下载量超过50亿次 (@ mi.com)
<hoxily> leavfin: 搜andchat
<leavfin> 还有就是不习惯触屏，手指太粗，点不准，难道姚明是用功能机还是平板
<leavfin> hoxily: 没搜到哦
<safeoy> http://coolapk.com/ 强推酷安网
<^k^> safeoy: ⇪ 酷安网 - 发现应用的乐趣
 * hoxily 同手指粗
<SoSueMe> 有什么活跃点的OS X开发的channel推荐么，伸手党少点的
<SoSueMe> 中英文都可以
<jusss> 看完了超感警探，没啥美剧看了
<leavfin> 除了googleplay以外(屏蔽)，还有比较正规的app网站吗？ baidu? 不要骂我
<jusss> 无耻之徒太没节操了，真看不下去
<^k^> 新 其它类软件 • 求个panel的indicator http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=461738 附件国旗 统计信息: 发表于 由 erdunban — 2014-07-06 21:57
<leavfin> 大家为什么反感度娘呢？貌似没理由啊
<SoSueMe> <leavfin> 用用你就知道了
<SoSueMe> <leavfin> http://www.appsapk.com/ 比较正规
<^k^> ⇪ ti: Android Apps, Download APK, Android Applications, Android APK
<SoSueMe> 唔
<jusss> 周围连一个可以玩耍的小伙伴都没有，感觉好孤单
<jusss> 毕业一星期了
<leavfin> jusss: 有首歌叫“越长大越孤单”
<jusss> leavfin: 没听过…
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 你还活着
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 世界末日都过去2年了
<leavfin> jusss: 以前年少时看大本营里的女配角说的
<jusss> 记得2011年11月11光棍节还能在学校玩耍
<jusss> 2012竟然没成末日
<tameem4> hi
<^k^> tameem4:点点点.  22:26
<lainme> jusss: 也许世界早就毁灭了，只是我们不知道
<jusss> lainme: 那我们什么时候毁灭？
<jusss> 会有救赎吗？
<gebjgd> lainme, 救毛
<lainme> jusss: 已经毁了，现在的只是幻象
<leavfin> jusss: 信教的有，不信没有
<lainme> 好吧，我最近漫画看多了
<leavfin> jusss: 人本身无法证明自身的存在
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ 没办法， 你看过 儒略日， 就知道，限制阿的日历都是错误的，，
<CyrusYzGTt> ... 输入法，最近总是出问题，， ibus貌似越来越差了，。
<jusss> CyrusYzGTt: 换fictx什么的吧，rime
<jusss> 那个是念f**k tx吗
<jusss> 十美分
<CyrusYzGTt> jusss§ ，不好用， 我以前用过， 还有 别打扰我，我在玩连连看
<gebjgd> CyrusYzGTt, fcitx才是最好用的
<leavfin> 找了半天一个可以下载irc的网站都没找到
<happyaron> CyrusYzGTt: fcitx
<happyaron> CyrusYzGTt: fcitx + sogoupinyin
<happyaron> lol
<CyrusYzGTt> 不好
<gebjgd> happyaron, 不许做广告
<happyaron> gebjgd: 额
<happyaron> gebjgd: 不做广告用户量上不去啊
<gebjgd> happyaron, ......
<leavfin> happyaron: 它已经很有名了，但有人就是不想用它
<happyaron> 有名没用啊，用户量统计在那呢
<happyaron> 就是特别少啊
<happyaron> 少到不能直视
<SoSueMe> happyaron 同志是Sogou的人？
<happyaron> SoSueMe: 额换个称呼行么？
<happyaron> 然后我不是搜狗的人。
<SoSueMe> happyaron 好的同志
<happyaron> wtf
<gebjgd> happyaron, 同志。。。。
<happyaron> 谁再这么叫我，b掉没商量……
<CyrusYzGTt> 又是 net split
<jusss> 嗯
<jusss> happyaron: 用户量小是必然的…
<leavfin> 欸？android平台的应用有开源的吗？
<happyaron> jusss: 小的有点过分了
<happyaron> jusss: 我能说每天的活跃用户量不到一万么。
<jusss> happyaron: 本来linux天朝的用户就少，而像我这种半吊子又怕不安全就更不用了，只有装kylin的才用吧
<happyaron> jusss: 有啥不安全的……
<jusss> 还是麒麟什么的，不知道怎么称号
<leavfin> happyaron: 不到一万？指linux平台吧
<happyaron> jusss: C社参写代码的项目，靠不靠谱另一回事，但没啥不安全的啊。
<jusss> happyaron: 记录你的帐号密码呀
<happyaron> leavfin: 嗯
<jusss> happyaron: 国产输入法都不怎么干净
<happyaron> jusss: 额，这个真过虑了
<jusss> happyaron: 大家都是这样想的，所以就算用比较难用的ibus也比它多
<leavfin> happyaron: linux用户不看好商业公司吧，如果数字公司出了linux版的，估计也没人用
<happyaron> jusss: 我天天看着代码，真没干那事。。。
<happyaron> leavfin: 你还别说数字公司真的在招linux桌面开发
<happyaron> 当当壕还被猎头问过呢
<jusss> 你没干不代表某些人没干呀，万一被高手加了个小后门就…
<leavfin> happyaron: 这是大趋势，ubuntu和高层都合作了，下面还不搞点动静
<happyaron> jusss: 我做代码审计和最后集成的哥。。。
<jusss> happyaron: 内核源码里都被加过后门，还有啥是安全的
<happyaron> jusss: 而且网络操作和输入不在同一个组件里，管输入那部分根本没有访问网络的能力。
<happyaron> jusss: linux被加后门很正常
<imtxc> 动手吧
<happyaron> imtxc: 拜见妹子壕，动手发妹子了？
<jusss> happyaron: 搜狗不是被tx吃了吗？现在你们还在和搜狗合作？
<jusss> 难道我记错了
<happyaron> jusss: 搜狗独立运营啊
<happyaron> jusss: 搜狐还是搜狗大股东呢
<\q> happyaron: 做代碼審計了？
<happyaron> \q: 这不是很正常的事么……
<happyaron> \q: 当然我是半吊子，漏掉的问题一大堆。
<\q> happyaron: 這麼早就實習了？
<CyrusYzGTt> 节省手机流量，各位晚安
<happyaron> \q: 额都不是实习了……
<\q> happyaron: orz...
<jusss> 晚安
<wzssyqa> happyaron: gnustep-base还没过
<wzssyqa> 我正在修
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 修experimental里最新的就行
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 很快会开始transistion
<happyaron> transition
<leavfin> 大半夜的都还在工作？
<wzssyqa> leavfin: 问题今天还是周末
<wzssyqa> leavfin: 苦逼啊
<gebjgd> wzssyqa, 赞
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 是不是咱们还不能处理transition
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 什么意思？
<happyaron> wzssyqa: binnum
<happyaron> binnmu
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 比如有个库升级了，咱们没机制binnmu吧
<happyaron> 去年没有，后来就没看过脚本了……
<wzssyqa> 库那么大版本更新，其他包应该也回跟着更新吧
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 不是啊
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 比如gnustep这个，就是不影响的……
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 估计得有三四十个包要binnmu
<wzssyqa> ha
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 就是要重新编译？
<happyaron> 对啊，这种现在只能手工改数据库么
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 你家妹纸的report明天发？
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 你说本地啊，是啊，不能binnmu啊，搞得略麻烦
<happyaron> 嗯就是本地
<\q> binnmu是啥
<happyaron> \q: binary-only non-maintainer upload
<happyaron> 或者没有(-only)
<wzssyqa> happyaron: binnmu的话，最主要的问题是，无法监视有新的binnmu了
<happyaron> en
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 现在只能是知道哪个不对了，就去搞一下
<happyaron> sun说明天能交就不错了
<happyaron> wzssyqa: en
<happyaron> 貌似过中期以后都免不了变成下周一/二交report啊，lol
<wzssyqa> happyaron: 是啊，这帮家伙啊
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 去年不就这样么
<happyaron> wzssyqa: 你看我当时折腾成啥样。。。
<Gaowen-1> 大家都睡了么？
<imwithye> 还没。。
<Gaowen_> test
<kk> Gaowen_:点点点.  02:00
<Gaowen_> kk:  什么意思？
<Gaowen> 搞定 收工睡觉
<rgenito>    hi everyone, i cannot type in Chinese Pinyin, because ibus seems very different in 14.04 :(
<rgenito> How do I change my settings to use normal pinyin?
<rgenito> for example, when i type "zhe" i get "脏e" instead of "这"
<rgenito> it appears that I need to type the letter "v" when i want "这", but this is very difficult for my staff. how can I change the ibus settings back to what they were months ago, or even last year?
<rgenito> i want to be able to type "zhe" and get "这". any help is much appreciated, thank you :)
<gebjgd> rgenito, fcitx
<rgenito> what do you mean?
<gebjgd> rgenito, google fcitx
<rgenito> ty!
<rgenito> i just blindly tried to apt-get install it.... but got an error
<gebjgd> rgenito, what kind of?
<rgenito> nevermind, figured it out -.-
<rgenito> thanks!
#ubuntu-cn 2015-06-29
<hoxily_> kandu: 早上好。
<ltk> 问个问题，这个问题不知道在这里问合理不，但还是问了
<ltk> 订阅linux邮件列表，163和qq邮箱都不能用？
<^k^> archl: 拜逛逛壕
 * archl 亲亲 alvin_rxg  BuMangHuo  cleamoon  fivesheep  freeflying  kandu  iMadper`  happyaron  lainme knownbad stardiviner  yunfan_ 
 * archl 又发疯了。
<ltk> 你们订阅linux邮件，用的什么邮箱呢？
<kingbo> hi
<archl> ltk,  可以用任何支持 pop3的邮箱啊。比如手机邮箱。 163邮箱。 qq 邮箱。
<ubrl> kingbo:点点点.  20:56
<archl> Destine,  见过什么奇葩的人能向我推荐一下吗？
<Destine> archl, 什么样的奇葩？
<archl> Destine,  啊，问倒我了。我没有什么倾向。
<archl> Destine, 只是没心活下去哈哈 :) 所以找个办法延续自己的生命。
<Destine> archl, 奇葩为什么能延续生命？
<Niac> 然灯续明？
<archl> Destine, 我不知道 - 我觉得自己太没用了 - 所以也就自暴自弃吧 - 看看其他奇葩怎么活的
<archl> 哈哈
<kingbo> archl: 苍老师都活那么好，你比她差么？
<archl> kingbo, 苍老师？
<archl> kingbo, 人活的好坏是和个人目标有关系的。。。
<kingbo> archl: 哈哈，男儿自有用武之地
<archl> kingbo...
<Niac> 想那么多干什么 反正一般人也无法战胜生命意志 所以也就稀里糊涂的过活着
<kingbo> archl: 不争早晚，你总可以找到生活的乐趣的
<kingbo> archl: 关键是你要往好的方面看
<archl> kingbo, 争。生活有无限乐趣。。。
<archl> kingbo, 这不是我担心的。
<kingbo> archl: 那你是在炫富啊
<archl> kingbo, 我从不认为生活没有乐趣。---
<archl> kingbo, 丫的。。。炫毛富。。。乐趣和富有与否没关系。我超级穷好不。。。
<kingbo> archl: ...
<^k^> ooOO_OOoo: 拜红帽大中华区首席kdump测试壕 ooOO_OOoo
<sjd_zeus> test
<ubrl> sjd_zeus:点点点.  21:52
<BuMangHuo> 各位早
<BuMangHuo> archl: momo
<archl> BuMangHuo, momo
<archl> BuMangHuo,  没钱买下北京了。
<archl> BuMangHuo,  http://finance.ifeng.com/news/pic/detail_2011_01/25/4434290_0.shtml
<ubrl> archl: ⇪ 取标题: no title
<BuMangHuo> archl: 因为崩盘了？
<archl> BuMangHuo,  当前北京土地总市值已经高达130万亿元人民币。 而据学者估算，2010年美国GDP总量预计为14.5万亿美元，折合成人民币为95万亿元，这意味着用北京的地价，“买下美国”可谓绰绰有余。
<BuMangHuo> archl: 这些房壕地壕
<archl> BuMangHuo,  北京市土地的平均价格为近8000元/平方米。而北京市的国土面积为16410.54平方公里，即164.1亿平方米。假如能将北京市土地全部变卖，即将这两个数据相乘，可以得出当前北京土地总市值已经高达130万亿元人民币。
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 买甲鱼 : 父亲对儿子说道:你去买两只甲鱼,须要活的。 儿子道:死和活怎样看得出? 父亲道:只要摆在水里,如果不游,就是死的。 儿应了命令,跑到街上。等了好久,见了一个甲鱼担,他就跑过去,选了两只最大的,再跑到河边,把甲鱼放下水。甲鱼看见了水。就游去了。他对
<^k^>  ─> 卖甲鱼的说道:这是活的！你要卖几钱一斤?
<BuMangHuo> archl: ....
<BuMangHuo> archl: 那种电蚊香里面是啥东西，好厉害
<archl> BuMangHuo, 不公开
<BuMangHuo> archl: 昨天晚上忘了关窗户，今天早上发现，地上死了一地的蚊子......
<BuMangHuo> archl: 我靠，太猛了
<hoxily> 拟除虫菊酯
<archl> BuMangHuo,  。。。
<archl> BuMangHuo,  你没事吧
<BuMangHuo> hoxily: 好像是说那种号称婴儿配方的，是另一种东西
<archl> BuMangHuo, 你没事儿吧
<BuMangHuo> archl: 我之前一直以为电蚊香就是驱蚊
<archl> BuMangHuo, 根据不同的 -
<BuMangHuo> 居然是杀蚊，而且那么厉害
<archl> BuMangHuo, 有些是的。有些不是的。 - 我见过一只摇摇欲坠的蚊子，被我空中击落。。。
<BuMangHuo> 这货人用的话，安全么
<hoxily> 其作用机理是扰乱昆虫神经的正常生理，使之由兴奋、痉挛到麻痹而死亡。
<BuMangHuo> archl: 摇摇欲坠的，也是快要挂了吧
<archl> BuMangHuo, 不安全。所以远离它开窗通风。
<hoxily> 强烈高潮，然而死了
<archl> BuMangHuo, 我一片都用3次。。。
<gfxmode_> BuMangHuo: 什么牌子的？我用的一点效果都没有
<BuMangHuo> gfxmode_: 南极人
<BuMangHuo> gfxmode_: 效果简直可怕
<gfxmode_> 买买买。我用的雷达，没效果
<BuMangHuo> gfxmode_: http://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?id=44193371360&spm=a1z09.2.9.11.0As157&_u=t11tpk4d9d8
<BuMangHuo> gfxmode_: 你三思
<ubrl> BuMangHuo: ⇪ 南极人电热蚊香液 婴儿电蚊香驱蚊液 2瓶组合装+送电热蚊香器1个 草本原液萃取 无刺激 长效+高效 赠电热蚊香器 价格: 元
<ubrl> BuMangHuo: ⇪ 取标题超时 execution expired
<BuMangHuo> gfxmode_: 我买的时候这个 10 块钱
<gfxmode_> BuMangHuo: 嗯，先收藏了，降价的时候再考虑
<BuMangHuo> gfxmode_: 降价了，就夏天过了吧
<BuMangHuo> gfxmode_: 那种灭蚊灯效果不大
<BuMangHuo> gfxmode_: 噪音太大
<gfxmode_> BuMangHuo: 是的。杀蚊效果，从强到弱，我的排名是：蚊香》电蚊香》灭蚊灯》花露水
<archl> gfxmode_, 雷达的有效果呀。
<BuMangHuo> gfxmode_: 蚊香之类的，就是让蚊子嗨死了？
<BuMangHuo> archl: 我去年用的雷达，效果完全没有这个明显
<gfxmode_> archl: 可能我开的小档的吧。。。没感觉到效果
<archl> BuMangHuo, 灭蚊灯没有声音啊 - 只是打死蚊子就啪的一下；我的是雷达，远远的，蚊子行动减缓。
<archl> gfxmode_, 我的是驱蚊用的
<archl> gfxmode_,  BuMangHuo 我们外出烧烤，没多少蚊子咬我了哈哈。有别人。
<BuMangHuo> archl: 你说的是哪种灭蚊灯
<archl> BuMangHuo, 那种发蓝色光像灯笼圆柱体，有护栏电击
<BuMangHuo> archl: 我说的是那种有个蓝色灯，里面有个类似笔记本散热架里面风扇样子的那个
<BuMangHuo> 哦哦，没有护栏
<BuMangHuo> archl: 我买的那个原理是诱蚊子进去然后出不来
<archl> BuMangHuo, 我那种老了 - 没风扇。
<archl> BuMangHuo, 我那个是电死蚊子。
<BuMangHuo> 电死的效果更好吧
<archl> BuMangHuo, 是啊。我们附近河边有巨大的电蚊箱 - 数十万干尸呀
<BuMangHuo> ....
<archl> BuMangHuo 野外需要电苍蝇，
<archl> BuMangHuo, 应该寻找一种方式，就是电苍蝇当鱼饵的机器
<BuMangHuo> 好像据说驱蚊酯是安全的
<archl> BuMangHuo, 错了，钓鱼的应该电飞虫，将飞虫尸体揉成球，然后装在特殊便宜的鱼饵包当饵
<gfxmode_> 蚊子尸体留那里，会不会威慑其它蚊子
<archl> BuMangHuo, 那灯还能照明。
<archl> gfxmode_, 看样子不会 - 那臭味还会吸引
<archl> gfxmode_, 密密麻麻的尸体堵住了灯的照明功能。
<archl> BuMangHuo,  gfxmode_  Destine 让我突然想住在野外一段时间。。。
<O0XX|Qiong> archl: 跟谁？
<archl> O0XX|Qiong,  没有人会和我一起吧 -
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: BuMangHuo http://jandan.net/2015/06/29/freeze-fat-poop.html
 * archl 独行好多年。
<ubrl> QiongMangHuo: ⇪ 冻雕术：把脂肪冻成一坨屎拉掉
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 这跟抽脂差不多吧？
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 无痛无创
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 今天这么早
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 为了上来传福音
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 麻烦，　我先减了脂，　然后就可以运动了
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 这种科技瘦人们不会允许出现吧
<archl> QiongMangHuo, 其实清理一下肠道就能减轻很多重量压。
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 不然那些瘦子们从哪里找优越感去
<archl> BuMangHuo, 对我没用的。我想增肥不得道理
<archl> BuMangHuo, QiongMangHuo  O0XX|Qiong 你们要告诉我怎么变胖呀。
<BuMangHuo> 只能在规定部位、规定体型的人身上进行
<archl> BuMangHuo, QiongMangHuo O0XX|Qiong 我吃了n斤肉，不吃饭都没变胖。
<BuMangHuo> archl: 去死
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 原文中有一句"胖得更好看了"
<archl> QiongMangHuo, 抱抱~
<QiongMangHuo> archl: 你最近干什么呢?
<archl> QiongMangHuo, 不知道啊。
<QiongMangHuo> archl: 思乡状态工作生活都汇报一下来
<archl> QiongMangHuo, 我干什么呢 - 我只似乎是参透人生无用了。
<QiongMangHuo> 思想
<archl> QiongMangHuo,  从你理解的说起？
<archl> QiongMangHuo, 以前你对我是怎么理解的？
<QiongMangHuo> archl: 你按自己思路说就好
<archl> QiongMangHuo, 人和动物一样，脑内置规则获取机制，不断体验各种东西，形成了自己；每个人都有自己的生长轨迹，是非常低效的成长；人对新鲜事的感知也是天生，一种进化的机制，特别是视觉具有非常强大影响力，斗眼是一种人类为了消除视觉影响集中精神而自行开发的能力。
<archl> QiongMangHuo, 社会是无序的，个人有个人的目的，多数人的目的是获取积累，达到自己的目的 - 像我这种期待不依靠积累做事的，根本无法有任何影响力。
<QiongMangHuo> archl: 试图解释这个层次其实比较low, 不如多想想更形而上的东西, 生死, 人生意义, 宇宙, 时间什么的
<archl> QiongMangHuo, 那些和我们有什么关系。
<archl> QiongMangHuo, 生死只在发生的时候存在意义
<archl> QiongMangHuo, 人生本无意义，都是你的积累让你判断自己存在的意义。
<QiongMangHuo> archl: 和我们有关系的东西其实不用解释, 形而上的东西才终极
<archl> QiongMangHuo, 形而上的东西 终极与否 也是个人判断。。。我还一直不懂形而上有什么用。
<archl> QiongMangHuo, 有那些，人也只能理解自己理解的
<QiongMangHuo> archl: "形而上"这三个字的意思就是无法证实,无法证伪,和实际也毫无作用
<archl> QiongMangHuo,  所以，本身作为人的限制就是一步一步奠基，用混乱的天性强制相信，应用过程中被迫相信
<archl> QiongMangHuo,  我希望求异不求同 - 简直是社会败类哈哈。
<QiongMangHuo> archl: 每个人都想求异
<QiongMangHuo> archl: 所谓的同也只是无穷的异的平均效果
<archl> QiongMangHuo,  每个人都希望异，而不是求异哦。
<archl> QiongMangHuo, 求是行动，
<archl> QiongMangHuo, 同不过是已经感知的认识。 不是平均哦。
<archl> QiongMangHuo, 我觉得异对同发挥不了什么作用，只有异成为同
<QiongMangHuo> archl: 我懒的思考人, 没意义, 不触及根本
<archl> QiongMangHuo, 额。我还是确认自己是存在主义倾向。没有大道，没有究极、终极的意义。
<archl> QiongMangHuo, 你可以开发自己假设的终极和究极的意义告诉我。
<archl> Destine, 原来蛋蛋脑袋里也奇葩。。。
<archl> lol
<archl> 今天破洞了
<Destine> 我都懒得看你们聊天。。。
<archl> Destine, 恩恩。是啊。
 * archl 只是觉得人生真没意义啊。不用假设自己的梦想。
<BuMangHuo> 好长一段，没看懂
<QiongMangHuo> Destine: 0_o
<Destine> QiongMangHuo, 咳咳
<archl> QiongMangHuo,  我还发现自己是先交出内心的人，懒得社交方式让别人猜测，自己用高段位的方式解释自己。
<iIlL10Oo> 今天大盘可以低吸吗？
<iIlL10Oo> 我打算投1万
 * archl 笨蛋，无法接触特别喜欢的女子。
<archl> 差不多这些了。
<iIlL10Oo> archl, 有钱就能接触吧？
<QiongMangHuo> Destine: 要票么到底?
<archl> iIlL10Oo, 呵呵。抵触积累式的生活。
<BuMangHuo> iIlL10Oo: 我都入不去市了 QiongMangHuo
<Destine> QiongMangHuo, 海报上没写，我找人问去了。
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 我已装死
<QiongMangHuo> Destine: momo~
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 你出来了？
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 没有啊, 在里头装死呢
<BuMangHuo> ....
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 没几天时间, 下去1/3了都
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 我们厂算是跌成狗了
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 都一样
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 这两周，已经好几个停，然后今天又停
<BuMangHuo> 不是说将息能拉起来么
<BuMangHuo> 你们用 google 的那个 inbox 么
<BuMangHuo> 好用不，好用的话我去下载一个
<archl> BuMangHuo, 你信啥。
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 难用到渣
<lainme> BuMangHuo: 手机上还可以吧
<BuMangHuo> 试试去
<BuMangHuo> 不过 O0XX|Qiong 这么聪明的都说难用，那估计就是真难用
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 色大象呢
<archl> lainme,  ... 仍然在香港？
<lainme> archl: 没毕业呢
<archl> lainme, 在香港4年了呀。
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 别用, 不是给邮件深度依赖用户的
<QiongMangHuo> archl: PhD啊, 要好多年的
<archl> QiongMangHuo, 嗯。
<BuMangHuo> 额
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 早上该出的, 快哭了现在
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 哈哈
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 反正也出不去了
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 怕啥
<BuMangHuo> 我是担心再不用google又给关了这功能
<BuMangHuo> 已经下雨了？
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 大鳄快入市
<archl> QiongMangHuo, 哭吧。
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 这个行情真不敢
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 买买买 不买不是人
<archl> BuMangHuo, 赶紧买，明天早上跑掉
<BuMangHuo> 不买不是中国人最好
<archl> QiongMangHuo, 我迟到了，我没看表啊。本来今天准备前5分钟卖的。结果等看到表已经 9.35了。。。
<archl> BuMangHuo, 活着干嘛。。。
<archl> QiongMangHuo, å´©å´©å´©
<QiongMangHuo> http://t.m.youth.cn/?url=http://picture.youth.cn/qtdb/201506/t20150629_6800480.htm
<ubrl> ⇪ f: 成都男子步行街求婚 因未备案被民警带走——中国青年网 触屏版
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 给我启开 : 在外面吃饭,找服务员点了一瓶啤酒。 服务员拿来后那人说"给我启开。" 然后服务员就走了。。。
<QiongMangHuo> http://www.solidot.org/story?sid=44596
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Solidot | 希腊关闭银行实行资本管制并将再次举行全民公投
<Niac> 下班去天台数人玩
<QiongMangHuo> Niac: 你别被挤下去
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 我靠，　又大跌啊
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 系啊
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 你觉得能跌到３０００不？
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 我已经亏了好几平米了
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 到不了
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 壕
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 快哭了
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: easy啦
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 广大韭菜还在天台排队呢
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 这是要破3900啊
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 我运气算相当不错了... 还好 还好
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 对啊，出手在上坡的半山腰了
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 也算不错
<Niac> 男光棍女光棍可以去楼下捡尸体了
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 卧槽，　这跌起来完全没有任何支撑位
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 看来人心真是散了
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 杠杆市真是刺激
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 所谓大牛市, 估计大多数人还是几乎没赚
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 而且还一大堆人赔
<^k^> iMadper: 拜通州房壕
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 有可能...
<iMadper> ^k^: 乖.
<iLucky> QiongMangHuo: 表示还在死扛
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 这次啊, 现在不能入手了啊.
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 那就好, 只要别大多数人都赚推高房价就好....
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: ．．．
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 房价啊? 必须涨啊
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 你没看降息了吗又
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 涨涨涨
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo:　这是为了迎接社保基金入市？
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 跟你说, 不出三年, 百万一平
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 不是.
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: ...
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 是因为上面要查账, 导致很多人临时把钱撤出来抛售.
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 然后好多跟风卖
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 跟你说, 不出三年, 百万一平
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 到３０００，　就是开始定投etf了
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: QiongMangHuo 房壕
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 跌跌也好，　早日开始我的理财计划
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: ...
<iLucky> iMadper: 上面查账这事你都知道？
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 拜 通州市政府边房壕
 * iMadper 现在的理财还停留在年化12%阶段
<O0XX|Qiong> ^k^:出来干活啦!
<hamo> iMadper: 拜 通州市政府边房壕
<archl> sick
<iLucky> iMadper:你是怎么知道上面要查账的？
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 拜 霓虹股神
<^k^> hamo: ok iMadper => 拜 通州市政府边房壕
<iMadper> iLucky: 消息漫天飞啊
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 我在白名单里 :)
<^k^> hamo: 拜心宽体胖侠
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 没文化真可怕
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 哼哼
<hamo> iMadper: 你退出一下再进
<iMadper> hamo: 懒得
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 拜
<^k^> iMadper: ok ooOO_OOoo => 拜
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 拜 红帽大中华区首席kdump测试.
<^k^> iMadper: ok ooOO_OOoo => 拜 红帽大中华区首席kdump测试.
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper: ...
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 赞.
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper: 你把 ^k^ 怎么了..
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 你怎么突然就在名单里了...
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: 没怎么啊.
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 不知道
<iIlL10Oo> iIlL10Oo, 拜-
<^k^> ok 白名单 iIlL10Oo :)
<Niac> 怎么有些股开始翻红了啊
 * archl 拜拜 iMadper  QiongMangHuo 
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 杀杠杆差不多了感觉
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<^k^> archl: ok ACTION => 拜拜 iMadper QiongMangHuo
<Niac> 又开始跌了
<iMadper> Niac: 有人误以为已经是底了, 所以开始抄底
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 没有弹药
<Niac> 请教一下 怎么在经济崩溃的情况下 发国难财啊
<archl> 。。这是什么
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: iMadper 房壕
<BuMangHuo> 真心膜拜啊，我攒不够首付
<iIlL10Oo> archl, bug...
<BuMangHuo> 不然我也买买买了
<iIlL10Oo> ACTION 拜-
<^k^> ok 白名单 ACTION :)
<iMadper> iIlL10Oo: 把 archl 放黑名单里面去!
<QiongMangHuo> iIlL10Oo: 修修修
<archl> iMadper,  ...
<iIlL10Oo> 已经把 ACTION skip 了
<BuMangHuo> iIlL10Oo: 怎么不拜股神了
<iIlL10Oo> BuMangHuo, 因为暴跌了
<BuMangHuo> iIlL10Oo: 应该加一条 QiongMangHuo 上线之后， @
<BuMangHuo> @全体 的功能
<iIlL10Oo> iMadper, archl 有这么坏吗？
<Niac> 我艹 快回4000点了
<iIlL10Oo> Niac,去掉杠杆后，估计就3800波动
<BuMangHuo> 所以到现在还不割肉么
<Niac> iIlL10Oo: 怎么算的
<iIlL10Oo> Niac, 估计的
<Niac> 好多都飙红了
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: http://haitao.smzdm.com/p/334685 这个能买买买么
<ubrl> BuMangHuo: ⇪ 30值友专享：BOSE 博士 SoundLink Mini Bluetooth 无线蓝牙音箱 1190元包邮（1269-79）_海淘单品_海淘专区_什么值得买
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 支持aptX和蓝牙4.0不?
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: ... 说了买a33啊
<BuMangHuo> 蓝牙 4.0 必须的吧
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: a33 比这个大吧
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 便宜 + 声音也好听啊
<BuMangHuo> 便宜？
<BuMangHuo> 能比这个便宜多少
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 其实bose的小喇叭做的还是可以的.
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 一半价钱啊
<iIlL10Oo> 蓝牙辐射大吗？
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 你这个都tm上千了
<BuMangHuo> 是么。。。 我昨天看错了？
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: aptX更重要
<iMadper> iIlL10Oo: 大, 致命, 一用就死
<iIlL10Oo> 哦
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: http://item.jd.com/1289511.html?jd_pop=bd183632-b814-428f-9c4a-188bca03c115
 * QiongMangHuo 还好我穷 没有蓝牙耳机
<ubrl> iMadper: ⇪ 【安钛克Sugar Cube】安钛克（Antec）Sugar Cube 经典酷炫黑 无线蓝牙音箱 支持IPHONE/IPAD/ 手机电脑蓝牙对接/音质佳/【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 这个, 安钛克是做电源的良心品牌.
<Niac> 又要破4000了
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 不是小杂牌子
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 快去出差
<hbdz17> 什么东西要破4000了。。。
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 日本海涛很快很方便的
<iIlL10Oo> Niac, 你是每隔100点报一下的机器人吗
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 这个就是听个响吧？
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 都是听个响
<BuMangHuo> a33 好歹是 2.1 么不是
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 恩.
<Niac> iIlL10Oo: 新手 很容易兴奋的
<hbdz17> 什么东西很容易兴奋。。。
<iIlL10Oo> 嗯
<Niac> 看大盘红红绿绿的
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 京东我帮你下单, 前几天买了几百块京东卡还没地方花呢
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 你有包邮券？
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 日淘我可以帮你转运.
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 没有, 这么贵的东西直接包邮么不是
<BuMangHuo> 京东卡很容易花出去吧 QiongMangHuo
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 差十块包邮
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 京东卡啊, 我三折收
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 我穷 没有消费需求
 * BuMangHuo 算了，看当当这句，不买了
<BuMangHuo> 这频道我最穷，购买欲还最强
<BuMangHuo> 其实蓝牙音响买了也没太大用处
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 别介啊...
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 不买了不买了
<Niac> 不是说无线传输中有线号丢失 影响音质吗
<archl> BuMangHuo, ...和我比穷么。
<BuMangHuo> Niac: 音质什么的都是忽悠的
<BuMangHuo> Niac: 听见响才是最主要的
<Niac> archl: 我都没有灵魂 你敢比我穷吗
<BuMangHuo> Niac: 女神给你打电话你会因为音质不好不接？
<Niac> BuMangHuo: 女神根本不会给我电话
<Niac> BuMangHuo: 打胎都不会叫上我
<BuMangHuo> Niac: 打胎不叫算好事吧
<iMadper> Niac: 现在赶紧给你女神发短信, 说, 不论除了什么事, 你都愿意当接盘侠
<iMadper> Niac: 什么盘都接, 胎盘都接
<Niac> --!
<Niac> 你们太坏了
<BuMangHuo> 。。。。。
<hbdz17> ...
 * gfxmode_ 论备胎的自我修养
<iLucky>  iMadper 你现在成房壕了？
<Niac> 人一生中最重要的就是吃和性吧
<iMadper> iLucky: 毛. 听他们瞎说.
<hbdz17> 没什么问题啊
 * iMadper 求通州房价迅速翻三倍
 * iMadper 然后我卖掉移民大深圳.
<hbdz17> 简单的来说就是捕食和繁殖。。。
<iLucky>  iMadper 你买了几套房子？
<QiongMangHuo> ....
<iMadper> iLucky: 就1套
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 现在公积金利率3.5了吧?
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 对啊
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 有为青年 : ──我可以算是从基层干起,一直爬到顶峰的青年。──真了不起,你是干什么的呢? ──以前擦皮鞋,现在是理发师。
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 赞赞哒
 * O0XX|Qiong 求北京房价迅速翻10倍, 我卖了移民火星
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 你那边不会吧....
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 都已经这么高了...
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 翻5倍也行
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 我这边1.6w -> 3w还是有希望的
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: tm哪儿能15w一平啊
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 咋不可能
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 谁tm买得起...
<QiongMangHuo> 可以等明年七月在开始涨么? 留条活路吧...
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 到时候有价无市
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 不行, 我等不及了
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 哭...
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: http://bj.lianjia.com/ershoufang/BJXC89083465.shtml
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 哭去呗
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 看这个
<ubrl> O0XX|Qiong: ⇪ 朱雀门二环内城市独栋别墅 送露台、地下室 超值感受_北京陶然亭朱雀门二手房推荐-北京链家网
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 好 去厕所哭了
 * QiongMangHuo brb
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<Niac> 任何商品都有附加价值 所以购买是最不理智的经济行为 可以这么说吗
<QiongMangHuo> Niac: 问 archl , 我们不懂
<archl> QiongMangHuo,  Niac 怎么了？
<archl> 我刚才掉了？
<QiongMangHuo> archl: "14:10 < Niac> 任何商品都有附加价值 所以购买是最不理智的经济行为 可以这么说吗"
<archl> QiongMangHuo,  在没有选择的情况下，你要随机应变。
<QiongMangHuo> archl: 我不关心, 你回答他去
<archl> niac 看你的需要了
<archl> Niac, 你需要什么样的经济行为 - ？
<joshliu357> 有人吗
<ubrl> joshliu357:点点点.  02:48
<joshliu357> 我是新来的
<joshliu357> 有人吗
<ubrl> joshliu357:点点点.  02:51
<Heiher> joshliu357: 你好，欢迎。
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: iMadper BuMangHuo http://ww3.sinaimg.cn/mw600/aef5940djw1etkx36d8ytj20k00eymz0.jpg
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 赞.
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 专门练习Vala面向对象编程的地方，示例程序是结合Vala的学习还有阅读《大话设计模式》来写的 有兴趣的可以交流 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471504 专门练习Vala面向对象编程的地方，示例程序是结合Vala的学习还有阅读《大话设计模式》来写的 有兴趣的可以
<^k^>  ─> 交流 zz: BAIXIN02 — 2015-06-29 10:29
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 然而国母漂亮吗?
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 得和同龄人比
<iMadper> vala还没死?
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 昂...
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 搜下蛤蛤的老婆你就懂了
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 蛤蛤情妇也不错啊
<Heiher> Vala 用过一段时间，后来因为种种问题就不怎么用了。
<QiongMangHuo> Heiher: 黑孩儿!!
<BuMangHuo> ....
<QiongMangHuo> 久仰久仰
<Heiher> QiongMangHuo: 你好
<BuMangHuo> 哈哈情人比习妇儿漂亮吧
<QiongMangHuo> Heiher: 你和ihipop什么关系??
<Heiher> QiongMangHuo: 朋友
<QiongMangHuo> Heiher: 哦 还以为以前调戏的不是ihipop而是你...
<Heiher> QiongMangHuo: 呵呵
<zhouqt> QiongMangHuo: 壕
<zhouqt> iMadper: 壕
<iMadper> zhouqt: 蛙蛙
<QiongMangHuo> zhouqt: 蛙蛙
<iMadper> 蛙蛙来了一下就走了?
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: HowIsItGoing
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 昂, 乖~ 么么哒
<HowIsItGoing> 忘了screen里开了irc了，又开了个
<sennn> 下雨了......
<archl> sennn, 好久没见冰雹了 - 话说南方雨水死去胡来，山东还不到平均水平。。。
<O0XX|Qiong> HowIsItGoing: 娃娃
<O0XX|Qiong> HowIsItGoing: 在布达佩斯了?
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX|Qiong: 毛线
<archl> HowIsItGoing,  在哪里了？
<HowIsItGoing> archl: 键盘上
<sennn> archl, 就是
<archl> HowIsItGoing, 键盘上的跳舞
<archl> sennn, 你在山东？
<sennn> archl, 山东边境......
<archl> sennn, 哦。差不多维度啦。
<sennn> 这里雨水不多,不至于到南方的地步....
<sennn> 共产党为什么伟大,只因为它执了政......
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • ubuntu-14.04.2-server-amd64服务器安装重启出错 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471505 求高手指教， 我是个菜鸟，想学习ubuntu，但是安装的设置后，重新启动没有进入桌面操作系统，网上查找很多资料也没有解决，求指教下一步怎样做可以完成安装，有图 zz: Adolph798
<^k^>  ─> — 2015-06-29 15:08
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/6b5d6c0dgw1etk3d8v0g7j205r01sq2w.jpg
<sennn> 中国人不配有民主!!!
<sennn> 中国官方就知道喷日本,却不知中国经济离不开日本......
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/53d2bf76jw1etkx5xuiqyj20hs0ntq48.jpg
 * O0XX|Qiong T_T
<archl> sennn, 。。。你够了。根本不了解中国政府真惨，就是倒霉的不能说话的管家婆
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 说的不对, 我去年有一段时间狂背单词就是因为赔的懒得看, 学点东西挽回下损失
<sennn> archl, 无知....
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 赞动力学说
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 看 像我这样积极的人, 怎么会沉迷呢?
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 那为了你的未来和前途, 你还是多赔点吧..借我吉言
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 肌肉也是那时候练, 减肥也是那时候
<archl> sennn, 我知道你无知用说了
<archl> QiongMangHuo, 积极
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 现在的仓位, 虽然赔很多, 但并不是很上心了...
<archl> QiongMangHuo, 我刚买了一堆跌停的。明天早上跑掉
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 恩, 没多少了嘛
<QiongMangHuo> archl: 壕, 能买一堆
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 也还是很多很多的...
<archl> QiongMangHuo, 我一共才几块钱，就是一堆了。
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 壕莫装, 洒洒水啦
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 快哭了都
 * QiongMangHuo 去会议室哭会儿
<sennn> archl, 看来你可能是人民公仆......
<archl> sennn, 看来你可能是笨蛋。
<sennn> archl, 能不能好好说话...
<archl> sennn, 不能 - 解释你是笨蛋其实要很长时间，懒得和笨蛋说。。。
<sennn> archl, 爷爷我懒得甩你!
<sennn> 出言不逊,该死
<wdongdong> hi
<wdongdong> huahua
<sennn> wdongdong, 你好
<ubrl> wdongdong:点点点.  03:48
<sennn> 人民与公仆之间有不可逾越的鸿沟...
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 代理又炸了
<sennn> 我要黑掉 GFW
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 不行啊!
<sennn> 哇哈哈哈哈
<yunfan_> QiongMangHuo: 贵国股市不是也有融券嘛 要是做融券 反而赚死了
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan_: 融不到的, 贵国没有裸做空
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: drs是什么鬼?
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: gaoji功能
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: sdr?
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 就是DRS
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 全程是啥?
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: https://blogs.intel.com/technology/2015/01/intel-drs-wi-fi-trouble-international-travelers/
<ubrl> QiongMangHuo: ⇪ Intel® DRS — No More Wi-Fi Trouble For International Travelers
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 这个难道不是现在就支持的?
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 和你想得可能不是一个
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: drs需要软件支持吗?
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 大概是同时支持而不用切
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 你现在连wifi不是有一个程序跳出来去改这个reg么?
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 哦, 同时支持就有点莽了
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: http://bj.people.com.cn/n/2015/0629/c233084-25399418.html
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 去提公积金花啊
<ubrl> O0XX|Qiong: ⇪ execution expired
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 不差那俩钱, 而且可能有副作用
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 壕
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 商住买了?
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 没买
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 咋不买了?
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 等明年有资格的
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 直接一步到位了?
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 我给你推荐个房子
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 你明年就买这个
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 准备先入一套普通的, 第二套普通的看着入
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 求推荐
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: http://bj.lianjia.com/ershoufang/BJXC89083465.shtml
<O0XX|Qiong> 这个适合你
<ubrl> O0XX|Qiong: ⇪ 朱雀门二环内城市独栋别墅 送露台、地下室 超值感受_北京陶然亭朱雀门二手房推荐-北京链家网
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 滚
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 户型, 位置都不错
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 滚
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 而且不用考虑买第二套了
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 你就是要中北边是吧?
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 地铁附近?
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 不, 再大也得二套, 不能和上一辈人住一起
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 对
<O0XX|Qiong> 中北边就8号线了
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 不过未来8号线南北贯通, 去哪都方便
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 安贞 惠新西街也行
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 安贞, 惠新西街就算东北了
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 不过也行
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: iMadper 为毛最近帽帽的家伙们都不在线了呢。
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 又不是要正中... 咱又不是皇上
 * O0XX|Qiong 霍营皇帝再次!
 * O0XX|Qiong 霍营皇帝在此!
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 你算霍营?
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 那你选择挺多的
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 西三旗啊, 但是地铁站是霍营
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 某霍营土壕已经卖了当时的新房 又买了个更大的新房了....
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 安贞, 惠新西街都不少房子
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: kaka?
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 啥?
<sennn> 1~10 選一個數字,我來猜你選的是哪個,誰來?
<QiongMangHuo> sennn: 你选的7
<sennn> 我還沒選呢
<sennn> are you ready?
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 啊，霍营皇帝了？
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 必须的, 登基了, QiongMangHuo 穷老板都认
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 对, 我作为朝阳公园皇帝已经和 O0XX|Qiong 互换了国书
<BuMangHuo> 。。。
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 壕也要买房了？
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 没资格啊, 干着急
 * BuMangHuo 唉唉唉唉，怎么搞首付啊
<BuMangHuo> 啊啊啊啊
<BuMangHuo> 急死人
 * nyfair 高薪诚聘魔都理工科娘T，2k/m招募廉价程序猿
<^k^> nyfair: 拜牛牛姐
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 借你, 年息20%
<BuMangHuo> ……
<yunfan_> QiongMangHuo: 我明明听新闻说最近有人搞融资融券这些新玩法
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 搞不搞?
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: iMadper QiongMangHuo HowIsItGoing 贵 U 真壕啊，个个房壕
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan_: 对, 不过融券的量不够
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 搞不起暂时
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 我司没房的以及过年需要坐火车或者飞机回家的只有我
<BuMangHuo> …………………………
<BuMangHuo> 这这这
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 直接把首付给你, 明年连本带息还我做首付
<BuMangHuo> 你买的那套别野
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 哈？
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 别闹, 还有我
<BuMangHuo> 二环…… 首付能在房山买好几幢楼了吧
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 你不是现在就等着精装修么
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 可是我还是会回家过年啊
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 从意大利进口家具慢点儿是正常的嘛
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 你又不用火车飞机
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 可是你不坐火车
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 惨的只有我
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 你还有飞机座
 * BuMangHuo 频道最穷，真的
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: QiongMangHuo 对, 我也想坐飞机回家
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 你是张家口？ 保定？
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: zjk
<happyaron> 你们都是房壕
<happyaron> BuMangHuo: 那我是频道第二穷
<happyaron> 也是真的
<QiongMangHuo> happyaron: 你昨天又去勾搭妹子了哦
<happyaron> QiongMangHuo: 昨天我是陪名媛孙干体力活
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 少年，你到底在挑啥样的妹子
<QiongMangHuo> happyaron: 体力活儿
<happyaron> QiongMangHuo: 照相真的是体力活
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 聪明不胖不矮
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 就这
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 那么好的肌肉，还那么有钱
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 这样的妹子不是多了去/
<QiongMangHuo> happyaron: 小金鹿咋成名媛了?
<happyaron> QiongMangHuo: 本来他就是名媛
<BuMangHuo> happyaron: 膜拜妹子壕
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 那你给我介绍啊?
<happyaron> BuMangHuo: 没有妹子
<happyaron> QiongMangHuo: 你们有啥群，拉我
<nyfair> happyaron: 膜拜妹子壕
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 你们有啥群，拉我
<happyaron> nyfair: 牛牛姐我还指望大家给介绍妹子呢
<QiongMangHuo> happyaron: "下周复下周"群
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 好，只要我认识漂亮妹子的号码就给你
<happyaron> QiongMangHuo: 除了这个还有么
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 你先加我微信再拉你
<nyfair> happyaron: 加我qq
<O0XX|Qiong> happyaron: 名媛孙和体力活都是谁?
<happyaron> nyfair: qq号多少
<O0XX|Qiong> happyaron: 还有你为什么要陪着名媛孙?
<QiongMangHuo> happyaron: 我还有一个"放荡不羁的男神们"群, 再就没有了
<happyaron> nyfair: 名媛孙来一趟北京不易
<BuMangHuo> ............
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 加我微信
<BuMangHuo> 求名媛
<happyaron> QiongMangHuo: 拉我围观，学习一下
<QiongMangHuo> happyaron: 我们大学宿舍群 拉你搞毛
<BuMangHuo> qq875339306: 来加微信？
<happyaron> qq875339306: lol
<O0XX|Qiong> happyaron: 所以就带着她干 体力活?
<happyaron> O0XX|Qiong: 名媛孙去泡妹子了好伐，我是跑龙套的
<O0XX|Qiong> happyaron: 拉皮条吧?
<qq875339306> 靠，根本没人加我
<qq875339306> 都是坑
<BuMangHuo> lol
<happyaron> qq875339306: 我加你
<happyaron> 等着
<BuMangHuo> 搜不到 qq875339306
<qq875339306> 话说irc又不能发图，我们干嘛不建个qq群啊
<qq875339306> BuMangHuo: 扯
<BuMangHuo> 啊？不是微信？
<qq875339306> ...
<QiongMangHuo> qq875339306: 搜不到对应微信
<QiongMangHuo> q
<QiongMangHuo> qq875339306: 我没有qq
<qq875339306> <-这id看不懂？
<happyaron> qq875339306: 快同意
<BuMangHuo> qq875339306: 发微信号呗
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/36423.html 经典男女爆笑冷幽默。 : 和老婆吵架后,老婆闷声去烧开水了。过了一会我觉得很渴,想问她水开了没有,随口一句:"还没滚啊?！ "老婆听了,一气之下离家出走。
<qq875339306> 蓉蓉快把我拉到搜狗妹子群里去
<happyaron> 你叫啥名速度告诉我
<happyaron> 要不就删好友啦
<gfxmode> qq875339306: 微信搜不到
<qq875339306> happyaron: 速度删，难道是我求你加的？
<happyaron> qq875339306: ok 没问题
<qq875339306> happyaron: 坑货
<happyaron> done
<qq875339306> 蛤蛤
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 15.04 • Ubuntu下如何更改硬盘的绝对路径 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471506 我们知道，Ubuntu下磁盘的默认路径是/media/用户名/A，请问我有没有办法修改这个A的名字？因为默认的名字太长了，求大神指教 zz: linzertling — 2015-06-29 16:16
<gfxmode> happyaron: 我们互加吧，微信：strawberryfield
<happyaron> gfxmode: ok
<QiongMangHuo> happyaron: 把我拉到搜狗妹子群里
<happyaron> QiongMangHuo: 先来打工
<QiongMangHuo> happyaron: 不会啊
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/5375acf5gw1etl2nxtjrqj20i70gw779.jpg
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 段子真多...
<O0XX|Qiong> happyaron: 把我拉到搜狗妹子群里
<happyaron> O0XX|Qiong: 先来打工
<O0XX|Qiong> happyaron: 不会啊
<happyaron> QiongMangHuo O0XX|Qiong 那没戏
<QiongMangHuo> happyaron: 唉...
<andyhuzh1ll> q
<HowIsItGoing> happyaron: 壕
<O0XX|Qiong> happyaron: 唉...
<happyaron> QiongMangHuo O0XX|Qiong 连点工作都不能做，哪个妹子会理你们。
 * O0XX|Qiong 没技术, 连妹子都泡不到.. cc QiongMangHuo
<happyaron> QiongMangHuo O0XX|Qiong 互联网圈壕多了 lol
<QiongMangHuo> happyaron: 这几天还要去北外, 本来想叫上你 想想算了
<happyaron> QiongMangHuo: ...
<BuMangHuo> 哎
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 你是去北二外吧?
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 毛
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 北二外地铁太贵 不去
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 租量好车去
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 不会开车
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 还坐地铁, 难怪你钓不到
<happyaron> QiongMangHuo: 记得两次不能重阳
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 约那么远
<happyaron> 重样
<qq875339306> 北京圈外，简称北外？
<happyaron> QiongMangHuo: 然后再随便送个prada，到手
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 啥时候走?
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 40
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 这意思就是 大红袍这么贵的你肯定喝不起
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 唉...
<QiongMangHuo> o
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 我这是别人搬家扔的破烂
<gfxmode> 豆瓣上约Pao多，足不出户
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 我肯定喝不起啊
<BuMangHuo> gfxmode: 老司机带带我
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 你估计就喝得起高沫
<Ne_To_Rare> QiongMangHuo: gfxmode: 老司机带带我
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 你懂我
<gfxmode> BuMangHuo: http://www.douban.com/group/topic/62598914/
<ubrl> gfxmode: ⇪  豆瓣约P攻略
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 当然这还是不改你在我心目中壕的定位
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: ...
<BuMangHuo> 哎说起豆瓣，刚才看到 ofan 在豆瓣出现
<gfxmode> BuMangHuo: 只能帮你到这里了
<HowIsItGoing> iMadper: 感谢！
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 来telegram浪
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 懒
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 来telegram浪
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 懒毛线，快来high
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 懒得多一个账户
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 手机号即可
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 来浪
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 懒得维护
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 本来连微信都懒得搞, 去年那时候是因为有个妹子让我搞
<HowIsItGoing>  RT @CE_family: 在教室等上课的时候来了一个日本人，问我是不是中国人，我说是啊，她说，我想介绍一个在德国的意大利人给你认识，我心说我为毛要认识什么在德国的意大利人啊，结果是意大利人在德国学中文，要期末考了，作文不会写，在德国人的帮助下找到了一个日本人……轴心国的友谊我不懂。
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 本来连微信都懒得搞, 去年那时候是因为有个妹子让我搞个微信
<HowIsItGoing> #日常
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 有妹子了？！
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 去年
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 还让你搞
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 倒也没说错
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 你应该去美国了
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo:  去年那时候是因为有个妹子让你搞？
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 那后来是因为不聪明所以没继续搞？
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: QiongMangHuo 肯定是瓷胖了
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo 做的虾看起来蛮好吃啊
<BuMangHuo> 比如会胖吧
 * Ne_To_Rare 高薪诚聘魔都理工科娘T，2k/m招募廉价程序猿
<BuMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 你的微信用你 nick 搜不到？
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 艹，俺微信不叫howisitgoing啊
<Ne_To_Rare> http://bbs.hupu.com/13076085.html
<ubrl> Ne_To_Rare: ⇪ 基佬来，33岁圣克鲁斯帅到能让裁判傻笑的水平，米兰达作证 - 足球话题区 - 虎扑足球论坛
<BuMangHuo> gfrog 也没有
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 当然也不叫那个
<BuMangHuo> 好吧
<gfxmode> BuMangHuo: 快加我快加我
<BuMangHuo> zhouqt 也没有
<Ne_To_Rare> 蛤蛤，巴西太苦鳖了
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 当然也不叫那个
<BuMangHuo> 好吧
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 我去的时候她俩已经做好了
<BuMangHuo> .............
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 所以让你去做饭是假对吧
<BuMangHuo> 双飞是真吧
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 那个露腿的妹子真的还满漂亮  cc 见过真相的 cherrot
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 真的膜拜双飞的
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 双你妹
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 我有妹就介绍给你
<Ne_To_Rare> BuMangHuo: 你们叁也能玩双飞
<Ne_To_Rare> BuMangHuo: 大舅子
<cherrot> QiongMangHuo, 嗯 没错  很漂亮
<BuMangHuo> cherrot: 图图图
<cherrot> BuMangHuo, 问蛋蛋啊
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 图图图图
<Ne_To_Rare> QiongMangHuo: 大舅子，带带我
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 真的膜拜双飞的
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 双你妹
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 我群里发的那张她穿的四角超短裤, 你慢慢看腿好了
<Ne_To_Rare> BuMangHuo: QiongMangHuo cherrot happyaron 大舅子们，带带我
<hoxily> BuMangHuo: Ne_To_Rare 我找到了，http://www.guokr.com/blog/248660/?page=25
<ubrl> hoxily: ⇪ 某小年同学暗箱操作发动露大腿活动（已过半百） | 日志 | 果壳网 科技有意思
<hoxily> 在这里，http://www.guokr.com/blog/248660/?page=25
<BuMangHuo> hoxily: 1024
<gfxmode> 露腿毛的！！！！
<hoxily> 请自动忽略腿毛者
<cherrot> Ne_To_Rare, 你都可以ntr了 带带我
<BuMangHuo> gfxmode: 对，看到第四第五张我就关了
<andyhuzh1ll> q
<Lattice> 在国内想发张图，都找不到能用图床了
<Lattice> imgur不能匿名上传了
<Freebuilder> 吼吼
<Freebuilder> 口孔口孔
<gfxmode> Lattice: 你是写FGPA的么？
<Freebuilder> http://www.oschina.net/news/63752/ms-very-quietly-adds-18-new-trusted-root-certs
<ubrl> Freebuilder: ⇪ 微软悄悄加入18个受信任根证书，多个来自中国 - 开源中国社区
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 15.04 • C程序在遇到键盘输入Ctrl+C时会清空缓冲区?[6.29重新整提问内容] http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471508 //C程序在遇到键盘输入Ctrl+C时会清空缓冲区? //在程序延迟时按住enter不放或狂按enter //程序会延时后读取缓冲区 //但是如果键盘输入Ctrl+C,则程序会暂停,好
<kandu> hoxily: 晚上好 ^_^
<hoxily> 好
<modory>  xfs无法挂载。 xfsprogs和内核都没有问题，谁帮我看看
<Freebuilder> 好多年没关注 KDE 了，现在看下，发现什么应用都有
<Freebuilder> 就差一「快播」了
<Freebuilder> 吼吼
<Lattice> 快播，你太逗了。还有人用快播
<cherrot> docker 是为什么出现的？
<Freebuilder> Lattice, 引号，懂不
<Freebuilder> cherrot, 何谓 docker
<Freebuilder> 谷歌了一下，好高级
<Lattice> 估计 cherrot 是看了今年翻译的 《第一本Docker书》
<liuchong> 饿...
<Lattice> 虽然这本书可能是本好书，不过名字有点垃圾
<Freebuilder> 呃
<Lattice> 这个点大家都在睡觉啊
<Lattice> 人少
<liuchong> ...
<Lattice> 如果有玩PT的大神，就出来说说
<Freebuilder> 睡觉？
<Freebuilder> 睡午觉？
<Lattice> channel里更多的人现在是早晨5点多吧
<Freebuilder> 这个是中文频道
<Lattice> 中国人不能遍布全世界
<Lattice> ？
<Freebuilder> 刚才傻逼了，敲到 sudo shutdown -h now 去了
<Freebuilder> 有何方法可令该命令在 X 下不能用，在控制台才能用？
<Freebuilder> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=48&t=471511
<ubrl> ⇪ t: 如何令 sudo shutdown -h now 仅在控制台可用 - 查看主题 • Ubuntu中文论坛 zz: 自由建客
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 15.04 • 如何令 sudo shutdown -h now 仅在控制台可用 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471511 在 X 下，不小心敲到看都没看清就回车了，傻逼了。 zz: 建客 — 2015-06-29 20:47
<Freebuilder> zz 怎么少了两个字？
<Freebuilder> 都睡觉了？
<GODDOG_> Freebuilder:  并没有
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 15.04 • ubuntu 32位支持3T硬盘吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471512 现ATOM N270的机器装XP 32位做PT下载机，因其不能很好支持3T硬盘，所以想换系统。又因32位CPU无法安装64位系统，且8G硬盘无法装WIN7、8等原因，只得求助于ubuntu了。求有经验的朋友解惑，谢谢。.
<^k^>  ─> zz: 上网摘星星 — 2015-06-29 22:37
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 15.04 • ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS server（32bit) 支持3T硬盘吗？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471512 现ATOM N270的机器装XP 32位做PT下载机，因其不能很好支持3T黑盘，所以想换系统。又因32位CPU无法安装64位系统，且8G硬盘无法装WIN7、8等原因，只得求助于ubuntu了。想装ubuntu 14.0
<^k^>  ─> 4.2 LTS server（32bit)，不知道能否很好支持3T黑盘，求有经验的朋友解惑，谢谢。 zz: 上网摘 …
<hbdz17> GPT格式就可以吧
<hbdz17> 我的4TB的移动硬盘在linux下读写没问题
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • 请问UBUNTU能否驱动创新X-FI 0460声卡 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471516 如题。自己在创新官网没找到，百度也未搜到明确的答案 zz: philiar — 2015-06-30 0:34
#ubuntu-cn 2015-06-30
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • 外网IP可以正常登陆服务器，内网IP却不行 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471517 现在有台服务器（CentOS 6.5），有内网IP 192.168.7.10 和外网IP A.B.C.D （举个例子），客户端的IP也在内网（192.168.7.5）。从客户端上ping服务器的内网和外网IP都能成功。客户端用SSH通
<^k^> archl: 拜逛逛壕
<archl> 去。。。
 * archl 拜 alvin_rxg 蚊子壕
<freeflying> HowIsItGoing: 基蛙，gopro运动过程中的视频拍摄效果如何
<^k^> pity: 拜p姐
<Niac> 今天会继续跌吗
<HowIsItGoing> freeflying: 我还木有拍过 @_@
 * HowIsItGoing 很久不骑车了
<HowIsItGoing> freeflying: 不过，跑男都用gopro做运动相机，你看他们运动的时候拍摄效果咋样？
<archl> HowIsItGoing, 是吧，不需要稳定？不稳定才有运动感
<hoxily> kandu: 上午好。
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 妻之自由 : 丈夫:"下一次,要请你生一个男孩子了。"妻子:"这哪里可以'自由'呢?"丈夫:"你样样都自由,这一样便不成么?" 
<^k^> ooOO_OOoo: 拜 红帽大中华区首席kdump测试.
<^k^> iMadper: 拜 通州市政府边房壕
<huntxu> HowIsItGoing: 拜CCIE蛙
<freeflying> HowIsItGoing: 没看过那个啊
<iMadper> HowIsItGoing: 拜 remote壕CCIE蛙
<^k^> iMadper: ok HowIsItGoing => 拜 remote壕CCIE蛙
<huntxu> iMadper: 你发达了啊
<iMadper> huntxu: 肯定没啊
<huntxu> iMadper: 不是通州吗
<iMadper> huntxu: 拜 携妹子广州remote人生赢家糊涂徐壕
<^k^> iMadper: ok huntxu => 拜 携妹子广州remote人生赢家糊涂徐壕
<iMadper> ^k^: 干活啊你!
<iMadper> ^k^: 乖
<iMadper> huntxu: 以后你进来都会有人拜你
<huntxu> iMadper: 这句话没体现我器大活好的特点
<huntxu> iMadper: 我觉得这个描述不够准确
<iMadper> huntxu: lol~
<iMadper> huntxu: 把身高体重肌肉率和长度写进取?
<iMadper> 写进去?
<huntxu> iMadper: 能拿得出手的应该只有脂肪率低一项
<kandu> hoxily: 早~
<iMadper> huntxu: 长度啊? 你不是说器大活好?
<huntxu> iMadper: 长度你敢和老美比？
<iMadper> kandu: 拜 低调人生赢家kandu壕
<iMadper> huntxu: 不敢啊
<^k^> iMadper: ok kandu => 拜 低调人生赢家kandu壕
<iMadper> FJKong: 拜 sogoupinyin首席开发携老婆remote人生赢家孔叔叔
<^k^> iMadper: ok FJKong => 拜 sogoupinyin首席开发携老婆remote人生赢家孔叔叔
 * iMadper 每天抽点儿时间帮kk完善
<kandu> iMadper: 嘘。居然让你发现我的真面目了。不要说出来。我还想继续低调地当一个人生赢家呢
 * kandu 不要脸+吹牛皮专精
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 早 huntxu O0XX|Qiong QiongMangHuo
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 早.
<huntxu> kandu: 你的光芒太亮眼
<huntxu> BuMangHuo: mor~
<sjd_zeus> 10:44 -!- Irssi: Unable to connect server irc.ubuntu.com port 8001 [无效的参数]
<sjd_zeus> 这种问题各位碰到过吗
<sjd_zeus> irssi连接任何irc server都这样
<iIlL10Oo> sjd_zeus, 换个端口试试
<sjd_zeus> 也一样
<iIlL10Oo> sjd_zeus, 换个客户端呢
<sjd_zeus> 10:49 -!- Irssi: Unable to connect server irc.ubuntu.com port 6667 [无效的参数]
<sjd_zeus> 别的客户端可以
<sjd_zeus> 我现在用的是thunderbird里面的聊天插件
<iIlL10Oo> sjd_zeus 清空irssi的插件试试
<sjd_zeus> xchat也可以
<sjd_zeus> 谢谢，果然可以了，将irssi purge掉重新安装了下就可以了
<sjd_zeus> 不错,终于弄好了，非常感谢
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 早点吃饭?
<Niac> 做人生赢家是什么体验啊
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: .
<gfxmode> 擦 一大早被催着改C#
<iMadper> gfxmode: 能写c井, 幸福
<sjd_zeus> ...
<gfxmode> iMadper: 嗯，Windows下的
<sjd_zeus_> 有人用deepin的发行版玩耍不？
<sjd_zeus_> .
<iMadper> gfxmode: 弄个resharper
<iMadper> gfxmode: 写起来爽爽的
<gfxmode> iMadper: resharper是什么东东，我去看看
<iMadper> gfxmode: 恩, resharper是让vs变成梦幻开发工具的插件. 微软内部给所有c#的开发者都购买了resharper.
 * Ne_To_Rare_ 高薪诚聘魔都理工科娘T，2k/m招募廉价程序猿
<sjd_zeus> .
<sjd_zeus> test
<ubrl> sjd_zeus:点点点.  23:21
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 即友善又有钱 : 在泰国玩,当地人即友善又有钱, 因为他们见面第一句话就是:刷我地卡
<archl> kandu, 看你有光
 * Ne_To_Rare 高薪诚聘魔都理工科娘T，2k/m招募廉价程序猿
<BuMangHuo> 彩票不买是不行了
<archl> BuMangHuo, 买什么股票呀。
<BuMangHuo> archl: 彩票
<BuMangHuo> archl: 不然房子真没戏啊
<archl> BuMangHuo, 。。。要买房子了。壕！
<BuMangHuo> archl: 不是要买
<BuMangHuo> archl: 是想买
<archl> BuMangHuo, 是必须买？因为老婆催着？
<BuMangHuo> archl: 没老婆，可是真的不想租房了
<hoxily> "高薪诚聘魔都理工科娘T，2k/m招募廉价程序猿"这是啥意思啊？
<hoxily> 娘套？
 * Ne_To_Rare 高薪诚聘魔都理工科娘T，2k/m招募廉价程序猿
<^k^> nyfair: 拜牛牛姐
<hoxily> nyfair: "高薪诚聘魔都理工科娘T，2k/m招募廉价程序猿"这是啥意思啊？
<hbdz17> 难道意思是两千每兆
<hbdz17> 23333
<archl> 哦每写 2MegaByte 代码，给2000呀。
 * archl 拜 archl 笨蛋
<hbdz17> 真的是这个意思么。。
<hbdz17> 我猜的。。。
<hbdz17> 这样定量不太科学吧。。。
<hbdz17> 可以故意把代码写长啊
<sjd_zeus> 可以将又臭又长的网络小说当注释，要多长有多长
<sjd_zeus> 一遍写代码一遍写小说
<QiongMangHuo> sjd_zeus: 好久不见啊
<QiongMangHuo> FJKong: ping
<sjd_zeus> QiongMangHuo: 是呀，很久没来irc混了
<sjd_zeus> QiongMangHuo: 你是谁的马甲
<FJKong> QiongMangHuo: za?
<QiongMangHuo> FJKong: pm
 * sjd_zeus 求推荐好玩的手游，android系统的
<iIlL10Oo> sjd_zeus http://www.muzhiwan.com/category/24/new-4-0-1.html
<ubrl> ⇪ t: 最新500-1000M安卓大型游戏下载_android安卓手机大型游戏大全_拇指玩
<BuMangHuo> 求分享个 babun 到百度盘里面吧。。。
<BuMangHuo> 下载了一早上了
<QiongMangHuo> babun?
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 昂，基于 cygwin 的一个 shell
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/8716.html 填表 : 肖恩骑自行车摔伤,得住院治疗,一位年轻美貌的护士拿着表格让他填。肖恩填好,递上表格,"还有什么填漏的?"女护士问。"有,"肖恩想了想说,"我是个单身汉。"
<sjd_zeus> 各位，有处理过闰秒的问题吗
<iMadper> sjd_zeus: 处理过
<sjd_zeus> iMadper: 一般怎么处理思路呢
<sjd_zeus> 给科普下
<iMadper> sjd_zeus: 我一般都是睡醒了之后, 第二天对着天文台的时间调一下手表.
<iMadper> sjd_zeus: 挺简单的
<sjd_zeus> iMadper: 我是说服务器碰到闰秒事件的时候如何处理呢
<iMadper> sjd_zeus: 不用管.
<sjd_zeus> 会自己趟过去？
<iMadper> sjd_zeus: ntp呗
<iMadper> sjd_zeus: 本来也不会有啥大问题
<sjd_zeus> （⊙ｖ⊙）嗯
<QiongMangHuo> sjd_zeus: 你要处理干啥?
<sjd_zeus> 突然多了一秒，会不会对ORACLE RAC有影响呢
<sjd_zeus> 会出现两个一样的时间戳
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 15.04 • 执行apt-get install upgrade 出错 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471520 大神帮忙解决谢谢了，执行 apt-get install ugrade 的时候报错了，有没有方式重置下这个包管理器。 sudo apt-get upgrade Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree Reading state information... Done Calculating
<^k^>  ─> upgrade... Done 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded. 4 not fully installed or removed. Afte …
<tryit> iMadper, 过几天客串php……
<iMadper> tryit: 赞.
<iMadper> tryit: 亚一程也是写php的.
<iMadper> tryit: 你有亚一程的风范.
<iMadper> tryit: 玛莎拉蒂买起
<Niac> 那么问题来了 怎么写php才高大上呢
 * QiongMangHuo 谁有磨豆机啊?
<iMadper> Niac: 学亚一程啊
<iMadper> Niac: 不干别的, 单纯的写php就从穷鬼变成土豪买玛莎拉蒂
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 转债B昨天下折了?
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 瞬间跌70%据说.......... 恐怖
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 还真是
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 150143的2015-6-29下折计算表。 按照6-29现价买入A/B，分别计算其收益： A: +2.62% B: -79.6% (基本上血本无归)
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 大鳄股神你又玩分级啦?
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 卧槽, 你桌子上有博讯终端么?
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 毛, 我都不懂 不敢碰
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 我桌子上有电脑, 键盘,水杯什么的
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 博讯终端是什么鬼?
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 查的真是太快了...
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 查的真是太快了...
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 玩分级我有个厉害的网站
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: bloomberg terminal http://www.bloomberg.com/professional/hardware/
<ubrl> QiongMangHuo: ⇪ Hardware | Bloomberg Terminal | Bloomberg Finance LP
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: http://www.bloomberg.com/professional/
<ubrl> QiongMangHuo: ⇪ Bloomberg Professional Service (the Terminal) | Bloomberg Finance LP
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 简言之就是你需要的一切金融信息它都给你搜集索引了
<Niac> iMadper: 我只想要奔驰 那学什么好
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 赞, 买买买
<iMadper> Niac: 也还是要学亚一程的.
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 年费十几万美元吧
<QiongMangHuo> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bloomberg_Terminal
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Bloomberg Terminal - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 不贵, 买买买
<iMadper> Niac: 毕竟人家是亚一程, 你跟他学, 最多学到亚二程
<tryit> iMadper, 我就说了一句客串php，看被你黑得……
<iMadper> tryit: 没黑.
<iMadper> tryit: 我是真心膜拜能写php的人.
<iMadper> tryit: 写php才有可能成为亚一程
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 懂得真多
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 亚一程应该是谁都知道的吧? 毕竟是亚一程啊
<Niac> iMadper: 和鸟哥私房菜的作者是同一人吗
<BuMangHuo> 比较俩目录是不是完全一样用啥方式最快?  iMadper O0XX|Qiong QiongMangHuo
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 左边一个右边一个看
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: diff -r --brief
<iMadper> Niac: 不是, 私房菜那个水平中等吧
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 都删了, 就一样了.
<BuMangHuo> 赞哦
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 乖
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 难道不是find?
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 其实就是 -qr？
<Niac> iMadper: http://www.laruence.com/
<ubrl> Niac: ⇪ 风雪之隅-Laruence的博客
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 母鸡
<iMadper> Niac: 对.
<Niac> 网名:雪候鸟,大家尊称鸟哥,惠新宸 @Laruence, 是国内最有影响力的 PHP 技术专家,PHP 开发组核心成员,PECL 开发者,Zend 公司外聘顾问。
<Niac> iMadper: 我读书少 那三字一样吗
<iMadper> Niac: 啥?
<Niac> iMadper: 名字
<iMadper> Niac: 看不懂你的问题
<Niac> iMadper: 不是惠新宸
<iMadper> 啥???你在说啥???? 说完整的话, 别蹦词
<Niac> iMadper: 鸟哥不是叫
<Niac> 惠新宸
<Niac> 吗
<iMadper> 真费劲, ignore了
<iMadper> 亚一程是 "亚洲 第一 程序员" 的缩写
<iMadper> <Niac> iMadper: 我读书少 那三字一样吗   ==>  我读书少, 亚一程就是惠新宸嘛?   <-- 这才是别人能理解的语言.
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 你就这, 还成天写动态语言呢?
<Niac> 语死早 总是词不达意
<Niac> 话说语文好 代码好 的 就 只有 王小波吧
<BuMangHuo> imadper 在搞大新闻？
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<iIlL10Oo> Niac 今天大盘不错
<laxtiz> 股市还能玩？
<Niac> 不懂 一下跌停 一下涨停
<Niac> iIlL10Oo:感觉现在炒股都像搞宗教信仰一样狂热
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 干, global的path跳的不行, 我抓狂...
<iIlL10Oo> Niac 看来股市和楼市一样危险
<tryit> QiongMangHuo, gnu global?
<QiongMangHuo> tryit: .
<tryit> QiongMangHuo, 久仰大名，一直没用过，还是用老的cscope
<iMadper`> tryit: 我上周末试了一下rtags
<tryit> iMadper`, kernel?
<iMadper`> tryit: 对
<tryit> iMadper`, and ... ?
<iMadper`> tryit: 虽然clang解析gnu的内联汇编有点儿问题
<iMadper`> tryit: 但是刨去汇编, 别的都特别精准
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 不用gtags-cscope了 nnnd 用标准的试试
<tryit> iMadper`, 对rtags也是久仰大名，但是觉得这玩意对我来说太复杂了……
<QiongMangHuo> tryit: 拜高管
<QiongMangHuo> tryit: 解救我
<iMadper`> tryit: 不过解析整个AST太费时间了, 生成AST和遍历AST都费时间. 感觉精准度虽然提高了, 但是使用体验下降太多.
<^k^> QiongMangHuo: ok tryit => 拜高管
<QiongMangHuo> ^k^: 赞
<iMadper`> tryit: 拜 深藏不漏内核态网络精通手下小弟如云之低调高管
<iMadper> tryit: 拜 深藏不漏内核态网络精通手下小弟如云之低调高管
<^k^> iMadper: ok tryit => 拜 深藏不漏内核态网络精通手下小弟如云之低调高管
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 你不乖. 看我说的多全面.
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 别覆盖啊
<kandu> tryit: 拜 深藏不漏内核态网络精通手下小弟如云之低调高管
<HowIsItGoing> tryit: 拜 深藏不漏内核态网络精通手下小弟如云之低调高管
<QiongMangHuo> tryit: 拜深藏不漏内核态网络精通手下小弟如云之低调高管
<iMadper> ... ... 你们这些跟风的.. 说一遍小k就记住了
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 我amend一下
<^k^> QiongMangHuo: ok tryit => 拜深藏不漏内核态网络精通手下小弟如云之低调高管
<sjd_zeus> 小K都被你们玩死了
<tryit> iMadper, QiongMangHuo HowIsItGoing 小K都被你们玩死了
 * sjd_zeus 深藏不漏内核态网络精通手下小弟如云之低调高管 这破玩意，百度都搜不到
<hamo> tryit: 拜 深藏不漏内核态网络精通手下小弟如云之低调高管
<^k^> hamo: ok tryit => 拜 深藏不漏内核态网络精通手下小弟如云之低调高管
<hamo> ^k^: 出来干活啦!
<QiongMangHuo> 为毛搞个空格???
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 习惯了
<^k^> hamo: 拜心宽体胖侠
<gfxmode_> 拜拜拜侠 ^k^
<hamo> hamo: 拜 本频道第一大帅哥
<gfxmode_> ^k^: 拜拜拜侠
<^k^> hamo: ok hamo => 拜 本频道第一大帅哥
<gfxmode_> ^k^: ?不理我
<QiongMangHuo> http://www.miaopai.com/show/UGcQ6X5-NuxmH~tauA7Ozw__.html  卧槽 吓哭了快
<ubrl> QiongMangHuo: ⇪ 一下科技，领先的移动视频技术与服务提供商
<QiongMangHuo> hamo: 臭不要脸
<hamo> QiongMangHuo: 吓个毛...啥都没找到...你是说男人的躶体吓到你?
<hamo> QiongMangHuo: s/找/照
<QiongMangHuo> hamo: 没看到跳楼的?
<QiongMangHuo> hamo: 这个版块简直赞 http://www.newsmth.net/nForum/#!board/InnerPeace
<ubrl> QiongMangHuo: ⇪ 水木社区-源于清华的高知社群
<Niac> [B[B[B18 <@^k^> hamo: ok hamo => 拜 本频道第一大帅哥
<Niac> [B[B[B16:18 -!- hamo is now known as O0XX|Qiong
<Niac> 16:18 -!- O0XX|Qiong is now known as hamo
<Niac> [B[B[B16:18 < gfxmode_> ^k^: ?不理我
<Niac> 16:18 < QiongMangHuo> http://www.miaopai.com/show/UGcQ6X5-NuxmH~tauA7Ozw__.html 卧槽 吓哭了快
<ubrl> Niac: ⇪ 一下科技，领先的移动视频技术与服务提供商
<Niac> 16:18 < ubrl> QiongMangHuo: ⇪ 一下科技，领先的移动视频技术与服务提供商
<Niac> 16:19 < QiongMangHuo> hamo: 臭不要脸
<iIlL10Oo> Niac:. .., 别刷屏，超过6行 大段文字 请贴至paste.ubuntu.com +q 23s
<iIlL10Oo> You're not a channel operator * need Op.
<Niac> 鼠标滑了
<Niac> 求100块钱翻一万倍攻略
<QiongMangHuo> Niac: 买把刀抢劫
<Niac> QiongMangHuo: 没有更文雅点的做法吗
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • Xorg和Systemd怎么都启动了？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471527 我现在的版本是15.04，64位，top命令后：xorg、systemd都在列，这是什么机制呢？还是为什么呢？ zz: dfsr — 2015-06-30 17:04
<^k^> 新 Python/Php/Perl • Python大神 求救！！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471528 leetcode上的一道题： You are climbing a stair case. It takes n steps to reach to the top. Each time you can either climb 1 or 2 steps. In how many distinct ways can you climb to the top? 我想用python写一段用排列组合求解的程序： class Solution: #
<^k^>  ─> @param {integer} n # @return {integer} def climbStairs(self, n): %%定义f(x)为求n的阶乘函数。 def f(n): c=1 …
<hamo> BuMangHuo: 斩斩早
<BuMangHuo> hamo: 吃饭吃饭
<BuMangHuo> 煎熬呐
<BuMangHuo> 这要是有一块牛排吃....
<hamo> QiongMangHuo: zhangzhe.wang怎么跳转到weibo去了?
<QiongMangHuo> hamo: 母鸡啊
<hamo> BuMangHuo: 我也饿了, 要坚持
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 下班去买牛排~
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 做好给你发图
<QiongMangHuo> hamo: 你的etf买了?
<hamo> QiongMangHuo: 没有啊, 说了没子弹了
<hamo> QiongMangHuo: 不过有子弹我也不会买
<hamo> QiongMangHuo: 没到我自己设定的买入点
<QiongMangHuo> 0_0
<BuMangHuo> hamo: 昨天破戒了吃了一包小浣熊
<BuMangHuo> 今天一定要抗住
<hamo> BuMangHuo: 渣渣
<BuMangHuo> 我发现我附近的这些外卖都没有西红柿鸡蛋卖
<BuMangHuo> 这种菜都没有，咋开馆子
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 渣渣
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 初生牛犊 :     丈夫:"今后由你来教育儿子。我管他,他根本不听。"    妻子:"别人都伯你,难道儿子不怕?"    丈夫:"我属虎,他属牛,你忘了,'初生牛犊不怕虎'嘛！ " 
<iLucky> 有人会修手表的吗
<Freebuilder> 吼吼
<iLucky_> test
<ubrl> iLucky_:点点点.  07:06
<Freebuilder> http://www.linuxeden.com/html/news/20150630/161620.html
<ubrl> ⇪ f: 小米路由器劫持用户浏览器事件始末_Linux伊甸园开源社区-24小时滚动更新开源资讯，全年无休！
<iLucky_> ubrl: 怎么变成你了
<ubrl> iLucky_,
<gfxmode_> 前天去IKEA吃牛排，竟然卖光了
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 打算升级15.04内核，各位有什么建议？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471529 15.04 64位的，关机之时僵住，外国人说那叫Freez，反正两个多月了一直得断电来关机。 外国人说他把内核改为3.16解决了（碰到这个问题不只我，人品保住了），我想升级到4.0试试，
<^k^>  ─> 各位有什么高见？ zz: dfsr — 2015-06-30 21:05
<Freebuilder> 吼吼
<Freebuilder> 洗澡去
<Freebuilder> 自由鸟李建军
<Freebuilder> ?
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i2.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M04/0B/00/Cg-4WlI2p7-IZmelAADb2kom2zkAALrOgB6GcMAANvy598.jpg 这才是真正的高脚杯啊.美女酒量不错嘛
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • gtk3主题修改问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471531 网上看到主题修改的教程，自己下载了个主题试着改。可是下载的主题有个问题一直找不到在哪，求大神指点。 如图gedit的tab栏的右边是黑色的，而那个unity tweak tool的tab栏右边是正常的，所以我去
<^k^>  ─> 找notebook tab的各个项但是没有效果，求应该怎么修改。 主题是Numix Light，ubuntu的版本是14 …
<onlylove> happyaron: 除开华为的荣耀6PLUS，有啥好的双通手机推荐不
<yunfan_> onlylove: 还是买华为的mate7吧  电池大 续航不错  我是等d6000
<onlylove> yunfan_: mate7是双通么？我看了不少机器，都是双待单通的
<onlylove> yunfan_: 我怕万一打电话忘了时间容易误事
<onlylove> yunfan_: 看了好多机器，貌似就华为有双通的
<yunfan_> onlylove: 我看双待就行了 双通没啥意义 你又不可能同时跟两个人说话 总是要一个人等的
<onlylove> yunfan_: 至少我知道有人在等，如果是单通的话，你打电话，另一个SIM卡待机都不能吧？直接无法接通
<onlylove> 诶，我还是继续俩手机吧
<onlylove> yunfan_: 华为P7移动版是单卡的，略可惜
<yunfan_> onlylove: 无法接通就无法接通呗  真有急事 不能发个短信或者过一下再打 我反正没有矫情的朋友 不在乎这些
<yunfan_> onlylove: 单卡确实戳
<onlylove> yunfan_: 其实无所谓的，主要是我想留俩号，也许哪天回家了，就把外地号丢了
<gebjgd> knownbad, 上班呢？
<gebjgd> knownbad, 没和你老婆渡假去？
<Lattice> Chat
#ubuntu-cn 2015-07-01
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 15.04 • 深度音乐无法使用 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471532 我在使用时遇到一个问题,列表是红色的,没有办法播放音乐,在用终端打开时,显示 Unable to append (None,) to message with signature v: <type 'exceptions.TypeError'>: Don't know which D-Bus type to use to encode type "NoneType" 在单击
<^k^>  ─> 歌曲名时,出现/usr/share/deepin-music/src/widget/song_view.py:642: Warning: Source ID 2646 was not found when …
<^k^> pity: 拜p哥
<pity> ^k^: 拜带帽帽的 kk
 * pity 好困……
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • ftp在本地能往远程服务器上传文件，但是放到服务器上就不好使了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471533 网站购买的万网的虚拟主机，无法修改php.ini，也没有办法使用.htaccess来修改上传文件大小，故上传大于10M的文件只好使用ftp方式，代码如下： $ftp_server
<sjd_zeus> hi all
<ubrl> sjd_zeus:点点点.  21:17
<sjd_zeus> 拜　高管
<^k^> 新 窗口管理器 • 解决ubuntu下make menuconfig错误问题 ？？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471534 在ubuntu系统中，要编译内核，还需要安装一系列相应的工具才行。这篇文章，正是针对这一过程的一次记录，目标是可以通过 make menuconfig 或 make xconfig 配置内核参数 我的做法是从make me
<^k^>  ─> nuconfig开始 $make menuconfig 错误信息： *** Unable to find the ncurses libraries or the *** required header f …
<Niac> 股神 今天会像昨天一样大逆转吗
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 【急救】系统在linux下装win7后用LiveCD发现linux的根分区变成了未分配！因此修复不了引导！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471535 求助啊！ 今天我尝试在linux下安装win7。 我先是在linux下用gparted划分了一些空间给win7，格式为ntfs。 随后正常安装win7且正常进入win7。
<^k^>  ─> 之后我用LiveCD修复引导。 可是fdisk -l发现我怎么找也找不着主分区了！！！！ 只剩下/b …
<iLucky> Niac: 今天就是普通的低开高而已
<^k^> archl: 拜逛逛壕
<Niac> archl: 怎么样让小k拜 啊
 * archl 拜 imadper 低调壕
<Niac> iLucky: 一直上上下下的
<iLucky> Niac: 很正常，昨天上午进场活力抛盘而已
<Niac> iLucky: 都是凭感觉在买卖吗
<^k^> huntxu: 拜 携妹子广州remote人生赢家糊涂徐壕
<^k^> cherrot: 拜萌萌哒首壕妹子壕
<cherrot> ^k^, 我很中意你啊
<^k^> iMadper: 拜 通州市政府边房壕
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 今天吃啥?
<iMadper> o0
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 还吃麻辣烫?
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 信用卡哪家强?
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 啥??? 你是卡壕你问我?
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 我只有招行 + 交行
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 中信太鸡贼了, 我准备换了
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 换运通吧
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 运通百夫长黑卡.
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 听说巨多活动巨大方
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 别闹
<iMadper> o0
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 李老板搬砖弄了个世界卡.
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 毛线
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 那是股神
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 是啊.
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 你也来一个吧
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 我是中行国航白和南航白 cc O0XX|Qiong
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 李老板想办 宇宙卡 都办的下来
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 哼哼
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 没什么羊毛
 * iMadper 现在羊毛越来越少了啊
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 我准备换掉中信了, 太鸡贼了
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 希望能忽悠个无限卡, 无限PP, 免费升舱升房, 免费四季酒店的健身房, 游泳羽毛球
 * iMadper 分不清世界卡/无限卡....
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: master/visa ?
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 我知道分别是M和V的, 但是总是对不上号
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 销 支持你
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 唯独百夫长黑卡, 我知道是运通的
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 这不是找备胎的么
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 你不怕 QiongMangHuo 吃醋?
<^k^> ooOO_OOoo: 拜 红帽大中华区首席kdump测试.
<ooOO_OOoo> ^k^:  ==|
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper: 拜 真土豪 iMadper
<^k^> ooOO_OOoo: ok iMadper => 拜 真土豪 iMadper
<ooOO_OOoo> ^k^: 乖
<ooOO_OOoo> http://www.zhihu.com/question/29688279
<ubrl> ooOO_OOoo: ⇪  男朋友包皮过长，要不要跟他分手? - 恋爱 - 知乎
<ooOO_OOoo> 只有这样的话题.....
<ooOO_OOoo> 还有
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper:  ^^^ lol
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: http://market.cmbchina.com/ccard/lol/
<ubrl> O0XX|Qiong: ⇪ 招商银行英雄联盟信用卡校园版
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 这个卡片不错
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 你又不是学生...
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 推荐黑Young+黑全币
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 你说腿毛卡?
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: .
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i1.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M05/0B/00/Cg-4WlI2oXyINxkLAACaR8U82TcAALrIwL2CSsAAJpf657.jpg 这台车略显霸气了
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 我用的蛮好, 黑young+黑全币, 搞搞活动薅薅羊毛. 中行的懒得折腾就搞航空联名偶尔出国薅薅返现, 棒棒哒
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 11:50èµ°?
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: okay
<archl> QiongMangHuo,  有什么活动？
<archl> ooOO_OOoo,  还有这样的
<archl> 有什么是你年幼对性知识的误解？
<archl> 以为男性射精时承受方会感觉到“一股热流”……
<archl> http://www.zhihu.com/question/27098997/answer/35268243 另外
<ubrl> archl: ⇪ 为什么做爱的时候会有想咬对方的冲动？ - 王飞的回答 - 知乎
<huntxu> QiongMangHuo: 我玩pes manager昨天抽到保定
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: http://www.zhihu.com/question/31787038
<ubrl> O0XX|Qiong: ⇪  为什么李开复先生做了化疗头发还那么浓密？ - 李开复（人物） - 知乎
<QiongMangHuo> huntxu: ...
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: O0XX|Qiong iMadper 早早早
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 早.
<huntxu> QiongMangHuo: BOATENG =.=
<BuMangHuo> 说起来，应该搞一张招行卡代替 AE 了
<huntxu> QiongMangHuo: 國際版要去混香港論壇，沒切換回來
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 你的AE是哪儿的?
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 招行啊
<iMadper> ubuntulog: 昂.
<huntxu> O0XX|Qiong: 黑毛你今天特別帥
<BuMangHuo> 还有个民生的 AE 白金，没开
<huntxu> hamo: 可是你的用戶名怎麽還是unknown
<BuMangHuo> hamo: 黑毛你今天特別帥
<hamo> huntxu: 我一直是unknown
<^k^> hamo: 拜 本频道第一大帅哥
 * huntxu 日行一善 成就達成
<hamo> huntxu: BuMangHuo 你看连小k都知道
<BuMangHuo> ....
<iMadper> hamo: 拜 咕咕呱大帅哥!
<^k^> iMadper: ok hamo => 拜 咕咕呱大帅哥!
<iMadper> hamo: 乖~
<BuMangHuo> 哔了狗了， kindle 开不开了
<BuMangHuo> 才用了两年多
<archl> BuMangHuo, 拆电池呀。
<archl> BuMangHuo, 我用了2个月就开不开了 - 结果对方告诉我，先充满电
<archl> BuMangHuo, 充50%也开不开，必须充满
<archl> BuMangHuo, 就是那么变态 - 砸死美国人
<BuMangHuo> archl: ...
<huntxu> QiongMangHuo: 昨天才看到簽了cech
<QiongMangHuo> huntxu: 性价比赞赞哒
<huntxu> QiongMangHuo: 1100貴啊
<huntxu> QiongMangHuo: 當然我比較的是van der sar
<QiongMangHuo> huntxu: 那是哪年 现在都2015了...
<huntxu> QiongMangHuo: 網易的足球評論越來越看不過去的，說球王不好的都被歸類成C羅粉了。。。
<QiongMangHuo> huntxu: 喜欢球王的被骂得更狠.......
<QiongMangHuo> huntxu: 出门吃饭去了 =,=
<yunfan_> QiongMangHuo: 不看足球的呢?
<gfxmode> BuMangHuo: Kindle插USB，发现得了设备么？
<BuMangHuo> gfxmode: 啊？
<BuMangHuo> gfxmode: 没明白
<BuMangHuo> gfxmode: 哦，你是说坏了之后 usb 能不能识别？
<BuMangHuo> gfxmode: 我的这 kindle ，坏之前， usb 就识别不了，只能充电
<gfxmode> BuMangHuo: 是的。就像手机变砖了，若还能识别，可以强刷
<gfxmode> BuMangHuo: 啊，那可能没办法
<sjd_zeus> 再去买一个kindle小v
<BuMangHuo> sjd_zeus: 不要 v
<sjd_zeus> BuMangHuo: v的分辨率高，看漫画杠杠的
<BuMangHuo> sjd_zeus: kpw3 啊
<BuMangHuo> sjd_zeus: 而且我不看漫画呢
<sjd_zeus> BuMangHuo: 我的是k5,从天桥上滚下去过，周边漆蹭掉了好些，其他正常
<BuMangHuo> jack77213: 天桥..  质量这么好？
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 该向谁道歉 : 大卫·克罗克特（1876一1836年）,美国边疆开发中的传奇人物,后入选众议院。 有一天,克罗克特和朋友去华盛顿动物园参观。当他们走到猴山边上时,他指着其中一只说它的长相、举止很像其中一位国会议员。话刚说完,他就发现这位议员也在他身边观看。克
<sjd_zeus> BuMangHuo: （⊙ｖ⊙）嗯，反正没坏，我也没买套，现在搞得很难看
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: QiongMangHuo http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/6ba51bbbjw1etm6hdild5j20hs2ibn7z.jpg
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 下飞机也是要挤的？
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 挤啊
<BuMangHuo> 好吧
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 而且老外一样挤
<BuMangHuo> 今年看看能不能座一回
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: http://www.zhihu.com/question/30466809
<ubrl> O0XX|Qiong: ⇪  有人坐过那趟北京到莫斯科的列车吗？ - 旅游 - 知乎
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 这个真心赞
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 看过了
 * sjd_zeus http://imagebin.org打不开呀
<sjd_zeus> Site is down for maintenance
<sjd_zeus> 提示这个
<sjd_zeus> 这是要维护到啥时候呀，昨天也这样
<iMadper> sjd_zeus: 几个月了
<sjd_zeus> https://plus.google.com/photos/101137055817351434635/albums/6166406734124858065/6166406733108414002
<ubrl> ⇪ f: 取标题: no title
<sjd_zeus> 我的kindle现状
<BuMangHuo> 靠，滴滴的司机居然投诉我
<BuMangHuo> 我等了十几分钟他最后告诉我他不知道那个地方
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 这个线路真不错，不过十一去的时候会不会太冷
<BuMangHuo> 一个周到，然后飞回来？
<BuMangHuo> sjd_zeus: 还不算太惨
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: gang他
<gfxmode> 司机可以投诉乘客的么？没听说过
<^k^> nyfair: 拜牛牛姐
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac1995558
<ubrl> O0XX|Qiong: ⇪ 更好用的手机 魅族MX5上手体验 - AcFun弹幕视频网 - 中国宅文化基地
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 不错啊
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 这声音一般吧
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 有点儿咧
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 啥? super amoled?
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: p排啊?
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 这tm玩个毛.
<^k^> happyaron: 拜无敌伞妹纸壕
<QiongMangHuo> happyaron: 伞? 三?
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 是的. 5D3
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 我孤陋寡闻了...
<QiongMangHuo> 还以为他有三个妹子
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 5D Mark3
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 感动常在.
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: QiongMangHuo http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac1994186
<ubrl> O0XX|Qiong: ⇪ 【过去的48都弱爆了】 五十六朵花少女偶像组合-《中国梦最美丽》现场版 - AcFun弹幕视频网 - 中国宅文化基地
<QiongMangHuo> cherrot: 妹子壕
<cherrot> QiongMangHuo, 股神
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: tuokukan
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 一个正脸也没有
<QiongMangHuo> palomino|exhaust: 你上班呢 exhaust搞毛
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: http://video.weibo.com/show?fid=1034:8c0412a739ef218cf92c256b60577dae
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 这个有正脸
<ubrl> O0XX|Qiong: ⇪ 秒拍视频
<palomino|exhaust> 没上班就已经exhuasting了 QiongMangHuo
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 啥玩儿
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 标题是: 失败的狗生
<BuMangHuo> gfxmode: 可以的，给我发短信说我再违约就不让我用了
<BuMangHuo> 丫的，自己找不到地方，十几分钟不到还打电话问我怎么走
<onlylove> QiongMangHuo: 土豪马是老人家，精力不够用了，exhaust正常
<onlylove> QiongMangHuo: 你要尊重老人家，不要经常欺负他
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 又飞流直下三千尺啊
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 跌吧跌吧
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 再跌跌我就可以买ETF了
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: sigh
<onlylove_> O0XX|Qiong: etf是啥
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 跳水队入场了?
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 惨啊
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 赌一把有没有人抄底?
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 我装死好久了...
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 这几天这个震荡, 赌性大的杠杆十倍的都死绝了
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 其实现在大市都跑出规律了...胆子大的可以T+1赚钱了
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 不认为会有规律...
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 已然进来抄底了
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: ä½ ?
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 不是我啊
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 说了没有买点一定不买的
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 那还是没戏  得等你
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 别人资金量不够
<archl> QiongMangHuo,  前。。。
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 卧槽 你看这个 http://finance.sina.com.cn/realstock/company/sh600052/nc.shtml
<ubrl> QiongMangHuo: ⇪ 浙江广厦(600052)股票股价,行情,新闻,财报数据_新浪财经_新浪网
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 这有啥, 你看乐视网
<archl> QiongMangHuo, 我感觉，后天，又会下挫黑一次再玩涨3天哈哈。
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 我关注的, 除了美股ETF外, 这货涨的最多
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: =,=
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 牛牛什么时候进场，带带我
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 牛牛什么时候进场，带带我
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 我大概十年前进场的
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 别闹，这波你什么时候开始救市
<archl> nyfair, 买跌！
<archl> nyfair, 买跌你就赢了
<nyfair> archl: 妮邹凯
<iMadper> nyfair, 买跌你就淫了
<archl> nyfair, 买爹你就淫了。。。
<nyfair> g婊真他妈神经病，我就几个月没用gmail，今天难得给他面子登陆下，他妈的就叫我手机验证，呵呵
<archl> nyfair,  你的呵呵真好听。。。
 * archl 预定了 魅族MX5.。。
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 这简直流氓公司，我凭什么给他手机号
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 我不给手机号，这婊子就不让我收邮件？
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 可以skip...
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 怎么skip
<archl> nyfair 凭依附体 -
<archl> nyfair, 点不给
<nyfair>  验证登录者确是您本人
<nyfair> 您目前的登录方式似乎与平常不同。请完成以下步骤，以便我们核实是您本人在登录，而不是其他人在假冒您。
<nyfair> 少来，哪里有skip?
<nyfair> 麻痹我登陆方式有个狗屁不同啊
<nyfair> 我无非就把chrome换成了firefox呗
<nyfair> g婊他妈的这都要管？
<nyfair> 我连ip都没变过，去他妈的不同
<nyfair> 还有更好笑的，当年我注册的时候根本不需要手机，现在他叫我绑定手机验证。如果不是我，干嘛要我绑定手机啊
<nyfair> g婊工程师脑子里都是翔啊，他们都认为不是我本人登陆了，还要让不是我的家伙绑定手机？
 * HowIsItGoing 喵的，又涨社保基数了！！
<HowIsItGoing> 涨这点工资白涨了
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 还有个黑点，最近写看图软件，所以装了点其他看图软件玩玩，你告诉我怎么彻底卸载picasa这个流氓软件？
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 这个还能用?
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 能啊，旧版的，随盘奉送google toolbar，还加驱动，加google update两个服务，超级流氓软件
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 然后还在每个图片文件夹下生成臃肿的缓存
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 国泰民益溢价只有0.16%
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 果断买啊
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 我全浓益了
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 你说这算不算流氓软件？
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: http://www.newsmth.net/nForum/#!board/InnerPeace
<ubrl> QiongMangHuo: ⇪ 水木社区-源于清华的高知社群
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 我不想静静
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 我想下班
 * QiongMangHuo 看来可以去营业厅办业务了 肯定人少
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: http://www.smzdm.com/URL/AA/FX/3D600394B76B0C13
<ubrl> iMadper: ⇪ 正在跳转至购买页面
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 真不错.
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: http://computers.woot.com/offers/dell-m3800-15-6-touch-i7-workstation
<ubrl> iMadper: ⇪ Dell M3800 15.6" Touch i7 Workstation - Computers.Woot
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: picasa这玩意我真服了，一个看图软件装完有200M，你说都这么大了功能齐全点吧，他妈的gif，tga，dds这种常见的都不支持
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 500gssd, i7 4核心标准电压
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 昂.
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 我喷g婊技术落后业界10年还有错？
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°!
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 国产流氓软件2345看图王，把各种流氓都装上也才80M，g婊直接翻倍了
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 500G SSD!!!
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 我错了...
<archl> nyfair,  picasa 是多少年前的东西 - - 从来都不好用。。。
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper:  Hybrid Drive,
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 不是ssd
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i4.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M03/00/08/Cg-4V1I2pzCIA9cJAAFOz9oqeoAAALrDwNcvoMAAU7n294.jpg 我是有特异功能的,还不快跑?
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 但是我现在gmail登不上去怎么办？
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 这波到底是谁滚的雪球?
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 不知道...不过国家队都抗不住, 太邪了
<nyfair> 尼玛，picasa连alpha通道都不知道，32bpp只能显示rgb，这200多M的体积我真要怒了
<nyfair> 就这种坑货，出个加wine的linux版，居然有人舔跪？
<nyfair> g粉还有智商么？
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 已经哭瞎
 * archl 拜拜 QiongMangHuo 
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: http://quote.eastmoney.com/sh510180.html
<ubrl> QiongMangHuo: ⇪ 80ETF(510180) _ 股票行情 _ 东方财富网
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 咋了?
<nyfair> 所以王垠的话还是很有道理的，Rob Pike, Ken Thompson和Robert Griesemer这三臭皮匠，加一起都不够格当我学生
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 看尾盘
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 180不明显, 看50
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 510050
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 所以我说一定会有人来抄底的
<xmeng> who
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 感觉人心真要散了
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 散吧...
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 天要下雨, 娘要嫁人
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 都是管不了的
<leemeng0x61> O0XX|Qiong, 哈
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 你赚一笔出去买房只留看热闹啊!!!
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 拜股神
<^k^> QiongMangHuo: ok O0XX|Qiong => 拜股神
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 别闹...
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 羡慕死了
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 别闹..
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 羡慕死了!!!
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 房壕是 imader
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 未来住政府边上
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: O0XX|Qiong 壕们，有方法给一个已经运行的进程设置ulimit么？
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 羡慕你
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: https://superuser.com/questions/404239/setting-ulimit-on-a-running-process
<ubrl> QiongMangHuo: ⇪ debug - setting ulimit on a running process - Super User
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 今天金三胖又领跌...
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 怪不得居然能买起海淀的房子，原来是股神
<QiongMangHuo> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=ulimit+existing+process
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Let me google that for you
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 我全仓跌停啊
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 卧槽...太准了你
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 嗯?
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: ...
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 我好几个跌停了
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 这金三胖走的不太对..
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 我看好你
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: =,=
<sennn> 大家好
<ubrl> sennn:点点点.  03:40
 * BuMangHuo 收购个二手冰箱
<BuMangHuo> 每天买菜太麻烦
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 买个只有保鲜的小冰箱 妥妥的
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 我帮你下单
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 卧槽，高手，还有prlimit
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: http://item.jd.com/403872.html ？
<ubrl> BuMangHuo: ⇪ 【奥马BC-92】奥马（homa） BC-92 单门92L 家用保鲜冰箱（傲银）【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 收购二手实惠吧
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 不太理解你为毛要买冰箱
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 这东西真别二手, 老坏闹心
<BuMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 这样不就可以放点饮料， 水果，黄瓜西红柿之类的了？
<BuMangHuo> 而且我打算搞个电磁炉自己炒菜
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 之前都是现买现吃
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 买个不错, 以后买房了也可以放那专门放冷饮
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 你的牛排都是放哪里
<sennn> ios升級到8.4了....
 * QiongMangHuo 我冰箱里都是啤酒
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 冷冻啊
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 你要买需要冷冻的?
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 大冰箱壕
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 自如自带
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 不需要，不要冻
 * QiongMangHuo 今天买的一番榨到货了, 幸福得很
<BuMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 城中村的那种馆子，卫生情况真的堪忧
<happyaron> QiongMangHuo: ？
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: hmm……
<QiongMangHuo> happyaron: ?
<happyaron> QiongMangHuo: 伞啥
<QiongMangHuo> happyaron: 无敌三妹子壕啊
<happyaron> QiongMangHuo: 没妹子，壕不起来
<archl> happyaron, 壕啊
<archl> happyaron,  只是你懒得找妹子， 没见过你这么懒的。
<archl> happyaron, 是男生就去楼下举个牌子征妹子
<archl> 都能吃牛肉。帝都都是壕。
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: http://www.cnbeta.com/articles/407277.htm
<ubrl> QiongMangHuo: ⇪ 报告称：魅族手机使用者信用最高 联想偏低_Meizu 魅族_cnBeta.COM
<QiongMangHuo> 我zici
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 就是因为没统计你
<QiongMangHuo> ........
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 你看你也zici吧
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 买了?
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 来来来 我帮你下单
<^k^> tryit: 拜 深藏不漏内核态网络精通手下小弟如云之低调高管
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: O0XX|Qiong:  ^^
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 赞
 * nihui ..............
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: O0XX|Qiong: 小k现在越来越好用了
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 在自如看房子呢
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 他家佣金多少
<BuMangHuo> ................
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 10%
<BuMangHuo> ^k^: 居然不拜我
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 不如 zufangzi.com
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 嗯？ 怎么付的？　比如　2k/m 的
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 2*12*0.1
<BuMangHuo> 哦每月都有佣金是吧
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 一次交
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • ubuntu14.10 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471536 锁屏后右上角还有关机， 这个是bug吗？ 锁屏了还能被别人搞，怎么破？ zz: 873944287 — 2015-07-01 16:10
<hamo> BuMangHuo: 拜 千人斩万人斩终将达成亿人斩壕
<hamo> BuMangHuo: 行了, 这次你再上来就有人拜你了
<^k^> hamo: ok BuMangHuo => 拜 千人斩万人斩终将达成亿人斩壕
<onlylove_> ^k^: 那啥，前几天取标题，chatzilla里面都是白色的字，谁搞的
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 给个帽子我测试一下
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 不是帽子的问题.
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: hamo也没帽子
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 没帽子不能自杀
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 你们城里人真会玩
<BuMangHuo> onlylove_: 对吧
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 你自己退一下再进就好了嘛
<imtxc> test
<imtxc> 咋不拜
<ubrl> imtxc:点点点.  04:33
<BuMangHuo> 差点回不来
<BuMangHuo> ^k^: 笨
<^k^> BuMangHuo: 拜 千人斩万人斩终将达成亿人斩壕
<kandu> BuMangHuo: ^k^ 居然这么贱
<kandu> ^k^: 笨
<^k^> kandu: 拜能人
<QiongMangHuo> 竟然下雨了
<BuMangHuo> ^k^: 拜 拜频道第一能人 kandu
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 对啊，莫名其妙的，周天白把自行车擦这么干净
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 刚办了朝阳公园月卡 准备每天晚上遛弯儿...
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 月票壕
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 朝阳公园收费?
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 好像 5 块呢
<QiongMangHuo> 月票8块
<BuMangHuo> 槽
<BuMangHuo> 早上忘了把工资放余额宝了
<BuMangHuo> 今天周三槽
<archl> BuMangHuo 周三是你的还款日？
<BuMangHuo> archl: 不是啊
<BuMangHuo> archl: 周三下午转和早上转收益差两天好像
<archl> BuMangHuo, 真惨。你为啥不弄基金公司的呢？
<archl> BuMangHuo, 反正你的工资就轻松超过我的全部资产了。
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 工资好多啊你, 竟然差两天都能感受到....
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 一分钱也是钱呐
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 你猜我信不信
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 你买了个榨汁机/
<BuMangHuo> ？
<BuMangHuo> 还是榨啥的？
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 咩
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 法压壶 泡咖啡的
<BuMangHuo> 哦哦
<iMadper``> QiongMangHuo: 喂
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper``: http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/mw600/86d1493bjw1etn4l29ajtj20k00zkguu.jpg
<iMadper``> QiongMangHuo: 老李头, 你豆子磨了吗?
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper``: 没呢
<iMadper``> QiongMangHuo: 刚才开会得时候都刷完了
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper``: 你能帮我磨咖啡豆?
<iMadper``> QiongMangHuo: 当然
<iMadper``> QiongMangHuo: 不能
<QiongMangHuo> ...
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 招行现在啥卡好点儿，好看又好用的
<BuMangHuo> 白金以下
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper``: 17:21 <adam8157> http://ww2.sinaimg.cn/mw600/86d1493bjw1etn4l29ajtj20k00zkguu.jpg
<QiongMangHuo> 17:24 <alexwen> 我孩子还不会吃
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper``: 哈哈哈哈哈
<QiongMangHuo> 17:25 <adam8157> 我是在逗你
<QiongMangHuo> 17:25 <alexwen> 为什么你和Madper同时发给我?
<iMadper``> QiongMangHuo: lol~
<archl> BuMangHuo, 一分钱也是钱？每天去京东刷签到？
<BuMangHuo> archl: 淘宝签到我也刷
<archl> 。。。
<archl> BuMangHuo, 你丫比我富太多了。
<BuMangHuo> archl: 每天 30 个淘金币，不过我不知道能做啥
<archl> BuMangHuo, 可以换淘宝读书
<archl> BuMangHuo 是不是？
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 好像办 young 卡还给剃须刀？
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 新户的话
<BuMangHuo> 哦 看错了
<archl> BuMangHuo, 办交通银行信用卡 - 给 168元
<BuMangHuo> archl: 交行动不动改人额度
<archl> BuMangHuo,  管它。。。买东西又不买多。
<archl> BuMangHuo, 交通银行的就是用来特定地区特定超市的。。。
<BuMangHuo> archl: 给我从 2W-3W-2k 都是它自己调的
<archl> BuMangHuo 壕
<archl> BuMangHuo, 还有过3w
<BuMangHuo> archl: 没几个月给我调下来了
<archl> BuMangHuo, 说明你本来有那个资历呀
<archl> BuMangHuo, 我开卡就3000
<iMadper``> O0XX|Qiong: hola
<iMadper``> O0XX|Qiong: 用过没? 还口以
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper``: 胡了?
<iMadper``> O0XX|Qiong: ....
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper``: 啥东西?
<BuMangHuo> archl: 反正最后到 2k 的
<iMadper``> O0XX|Qiong: 浏览器插件
<archl> BuMangHuo, 因为发现你根本不用吧。
<iMadper``> BuMangHuo: 发现如果你用了, 根本换不起
<iMadper``> BuMangHuo: 所以降低风险, 干脆不给你提了
<BuMangHuo> 谁知道呢
<archl> BuMangHuo, iMadper`` 前几天我调临时的额度，过期了。结果是负的。那样额外收费么？
<gfxmode> 我的业余无线电操作证到了，明天把UV2带上
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: git 怎么能只下载最新的代码，不要历史版本呢
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: --depth
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 糕手
<QiongMangHuo> =,=
<iMadper``> QiongMangHuo: 高瘦
<iMadper``> QiongMangHuo: 高受
<iMadper``> QiongMangHuo: git活字典
<iMadper``> QiongMangHuo: 膜拜
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: thx git guru
<QiongMangHuo> 莫调侃我
<iMadper``> QiongMangHuo: 拜 git guru壕
<iMadper``> QiongMangHuo: 你看, 连小K都ignore你!
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper``: 我关照过的
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 拜 git guru壕
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 没用的 我在白名单里
<iMadper> adam8157: 拜 git guru壕
<^k^> iMadper: ok adam8157 => 拜 git guru壕
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: lol~
<QiongMangHuo> .........
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 我觉得还是 高管 那个最传神
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 是啊, 我想了好久才写出来
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 哥文采不错?
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 改天给小k写个聚类算法, 把频道里的人际关系给分析出来
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: http://t.yhd.com/detail/1803467
<ubrl> iMadper: ⇪ [法国] 巴黎水 330ml*6 3组起售团购_1号团_1号店官网
<gfxmode> iMadper: 可以分出谁和谁是Couple么？
<iMadper> gfxmode: 难
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • 求助，win8.1与ubuntu15.04进不了ubuntu http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471537 之前都正常的，昨晚把显卡驱动换成了闭源的，重启后正常。今天在win下重启，进入启动菜单，选择ubuntu，在logo出现一会儿后卡一下，然后就重启了。。 重启win的时候出现了一下正在准备w
<^k^>  ─> indows，但是没有出现安装更新和正在配置windows zz: kbyyd24 — 2015-07-01 16:38
<BuMangHuo> oschina 上的项目， 既能用 git， 也能用 svn ，这个赞
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: launchpad上的项目还既能用git也能用bzr呢
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 然并卵啊
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 这样 svn 党和 git 党不就可以一起活了？
 * QiongMangHuo 天晴了 遛弯儿去 cc BuMangHuo O0XX|Qiong 
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • gvim如何配置主题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471540 自己配一个主题 如 头文件，变量名。。。这些关键字的英文都是哪些？ 有没大神会？ zz: 873944287 — 2015-07-01 19:01
<sennn> 有人嗎?
<huntxu> HowIsItGoing: .
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 女人VS球类 : 20岁的女人如橄榄球,都想抱在怀里。30岁的女人如乒乓球,推来又推去。40岁的女人如排球,偶尔一个重扣。50岁的女人如足球,一脚踢开最好。
<^k^> 新 Vim和Emacs • gvim 字体颜色 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471541 自己配一个主题 如 头文件，变量名。。。这些关键字的英文都是哪些？ 有没大神会？ zz: 873944287 — 2015-07-01 21:29
<^k^> HowIsItGoing: 拜 remote壕CCIE蛙
<^k^> 新 软件/网站开发 • 程序架构请大家给点意见 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471542 我要做的是一个节点，一方面要与其它节点（平等地）交换数据，另一方面要为本地用户提供一个展示界面。 本地的界面决定开一个 http server ，通过网页提供界面功能。那么与其它节点通信，是
<^k^>  ─> 使用同一个 http server ，还是另开一个 udp server 好？ 单就通信需求来说当然是 udp 更加便 …
<^k^> 新 网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 有没有cli下管理无线网络好用的软件？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471543 网上搜索到的wireless-tools 或wpa_supplicant之类的工具，繁琐到令人发指，每次连个无线要死人了都。。。 更可恨的是，当你面对10几台全部只有cli环境的Debian，每台都安装无
<jackness> 大家早上好啊！
<KaiMaris> ∞
<jackness> 火影忍者有人喜欢看吗？
<ishamo> 我想要一款ubuntu下的录屏软件，请推荐一下 。
<jackness> ubuntu下可以录屏吗？
<ishamo> 应该可以吧？我看到一个视频里面有别人录过
#ubuntu-cn 2015-07-02
<Niac> morning
<^k^> pity: 拜p哥
 * pity 好困……
<iIlL10Oo> You're not a channel operator * need Op.
<iIlL10Oo> iIlL10Oo, 拜-
<^k^> ok 白名单 iIlL10Oo :)
<Niac> iIlL10Oo: 怎么让小k拜我啊
<jackness> 可以让小k拜我的吗？
<iIlL10Oo> Niac, jackness 你要什么豪呢？
<pity> Niac: 找小k他爹加个配置
<jackness> 我要土豪
<jackness> 你们都上班了吗？
<sjd_zeus> 小K他爷爷是谁
<sjd_zeus> 不上班干嘛
<jackness> 我也上班了
<iIlL10Oo> jackness, 拜土豪
<^k^> iIlL10Oo: ok jackness => 拜土豪
<^k^> archl: 拜逛逛壕
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 如何打开默认网关 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471545 我的系统装上后 默认网关是关闭的 我通过命令行输入 route add 。。。。。。 后才打开 但是系统从启后又关闭了 怎么把这个写入系统的配置文件呢 我也试了几种方法都不行呀 zz: psv1988 — 2015-07-02 9:25
<Niac> iIlL10Oo: 我要 白天黑夜上天下地宇宙无敌帅气逼人啪啪啪金装土豪
<sjd_zeus> 卧槽，还啪啪啪呢
<Niac> sjd_zeus: --！别想歪了 那是欢迎的掌声
<^k^> Niac, 拜 白天黑夜上天下地宇宙无敌帅气逼人啪啪啪金装土豪
<iIlL10Oo> Niac, 拜 白天黑夜上天下地宇宙无敌帅气逼人啪啪啪金装土豪
<iIlL10Oo> ...
<^k^> ..休息一下.. 我的源码: http://github.com/sevk/kk-irc-bot/
<iIlL10Oo> 有点夸张啊
<gfxmode> gfxmode: 拜装逼壕
<archl> 这里真是豪门
 * archl 不适合这里
<^k^> O0XX|Qiong: 拜股神
<^k^> 新 笔记本、UMPC支持 • 求助:HP 840 G2不能连接无线网络 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471546 刚买了一台笔记本,HP EliteBook 840 G2,我自己装了win7和Ubuntu14.04双系统,两个系统都没有无线驱动,win7我下了一个装上了,可是ubuntu一直都搞不定,就显示没有无线. 昨天也咨询来惠普客服,说官方只
<^k^>  ─> 有提供了Ubuntu的显卡驱动,没有无线驱动,这台笔记本使用的是intel 7265AN 无线网卡,让自己 …
<^k^> tryit: 拜 深藏不漏内核态网络精通手下小弟如云之低调高管
<^k^> Niac: 拜 白天黑夜上天下地宇宙无敌帅气逼人啪啪啪金装土豪
<Niac> 哈哈 终于有人拜我了
<Niac> 股神 超低不
<^k^> BuMangHuo: 拜 千人斩万人斩终将达成亿人斩壕
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 股神你来了？
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 拜, 妹子房子股神
<^k^> BuMangHuo: ok O0XX|Qiong => 拜, 妹子房子股神
<^k^> ooOO_OOoo: 拜 红帽大中华区首席kdump测试.
<HowIsItGoing> HowIsItGoing: 拜 拜
<^k^> HowIsItGoing: ok HowIsItGoing => 拜 拜
<^k^> HowIsItGoing: 拜 拜
<HowIsItGoing> ^k^: 再见
<BuMangHuo> ....
<BuMangHuo> 麦当当又开始卖黄人了？
<HowIsItGoing> 纳！！！尼！！！
<HowIsItGoing> 我要去买！
<BuMangHuo> 擦，早知道中午不订外卖了
<HowIsItGoing> 你妹，竟然有9款
<HowIsItGoing> 抢钱
<HowIsItGoing> 任意消费加25元
<HowIsItGoing> 抢钱！
<BuMangHuo> 需要早餐时段任意消费满15元之后加上12元购得（网友证实不局限于早餐），或者任意消费加25元
<BuMangHuo> 这样看的话，是　１２　吧？
<HowIsItGoing> 就是午餐买个15的套餐再加12？
<HowIsItGoing> 这是27啊
<HowIsItGoing> 甜桶加25…… 额，还是买套餐合适
<BuMangHuo> 对啊
<BuMangHuo> 关键是没有 15 的套餐吧？
<jackness> 你们中午吃麦当劳？
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 麦香鸡腿堡还是啥来着，也涨价了么？
<HowIsItGoing> 不过可以只买汉堡
<jackness> 额。。。
<jackness> 垃圾食品啊
<HowIsItGoing> “我记得DQ出过一套阿狸的 结果某宝一搜 才60多一套 买一个DQ30多才送1个 各位懂了么 同求连接”
<jackness> 都是骗钱的
<jackness> 送什么黄人和阿狸
<BuMangHuo> 哦对
<BuMangHuo> 好像 16.5
<^k^> 新 字体美化和中文支持 • ubuntu 14.04 默认终端配置怎么恢复？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471548 装了搜狗和他需要的组件后重启，发现终端的文字变得十分丑，想恢复原来系统的默认字体配色．．．试了好几款ＵＢＵＮＴＵ的字体都觉得和原来的有分别．．．．．请问默认终
<^k^>  ─> 端的字体是哪个？大小试多少？？ 谢谢！！！！或者有其他恢复途径？？ zz: winok — 201 …
<raphael-li> 这里的人也好少了啊
<BuMangHuo> iMadper, 拜 频道第一帅政府边大别野壕
<jackness> iMadper， 你忙吗？
<BuMangHuo> 沙河的一居现在都 2300 了啊
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 是租
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 买买买, 算上公积金, 你每个月基本也就还2300
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 2300？　啥地方的
<raphael-lee> 深圳？
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 你公积金快5000了吧?
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • ssh怎么远程登录，通过互联网，不是局域网 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471549 例如我家里的电脑是ubuntu系统，是连接的路由器，电脑ip是192.168.1.101，路由器是电信拨号连接的。我向在公司通过互联网登录我家ubuntu，请问如何登录呢？请大神指点，详细点
<^k^>  ─> 啊？ 我在网上看到搜到一些教程，说是路由器端口转发，我设置了我电脑ip的端口22转发 …
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 好像我住的史各庄旁边的小区，现在都　30000 了
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 屎各庄都3W了?
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 对啊
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 3w+
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 就那个领袖慧谷啥的，跟西二旗边的那个貌似是同一个老板
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 你说领秀慧谷啊...
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 那个贵有别的原因
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 公积金贷款我估计也就能贷 60 最多了
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 现在不看缴存了
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: why?
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 你是国管?
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 国管还是看的
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 市
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 那你肯定120
<BuMangHuo> 那是咋算的
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 国管也不看了
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 评级那都是多少年以前的事情了
<BuMangHuo> 我之前在公积金那个网站好像看过，估算自己能贷多少
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: http://www.bjgjj.gov.cn/wsyw/jsq/cygj.htm
<ubrl> QiongMangHuo: ⇪ 欢迎光临北京住房公积金网
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo:  国管就是慢, 别的差不多
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 我看房版说还是要看缴存的...
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 你要出手了?
 * HowIsItGoing 本频道最新动态：土壕们经历一轮牛市纷纷出手买房。
 * QiongMangHuo 翻log看看你们在说什么
<QiongMangHuo> 饿...
 * O0XX|Qiong 除得尽的两个数字，没有好结果，因为他们没法约。
<QiongMangHuo> ........
<gfxmode> BuMangHuo: 公积金现在是15倍。夫妻两人共同贷，可以到90W
<HowIsItGoing> 才90w，在帝都购买毛线
<HowIsItGoing> 才90w，在帝都够买毛线
<jackness> 额。。。
<jackness> 90万吗？
<jackness> 在帝都购买毛线啊？
<gfxmode> 深圳这边是这样子的
<BuMangHuo> 牛市没赶上啊
<jackness> gfxmode: 你在深圳吗？
<gfxmode> 是的
<jackness> 牛市是疯牛
<jackness> 能赶上吗？
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 再赶赶
 * O0XX|Qiong 90W的毛线, 好贵
<jackness> 你们赶上牛市了吗？
<jackness> 我没赶上
<jackness> 我买的股票没疯长
<gfxmode> jackness: 你现在入市么？太晚了，风险比较大
<jackness> gfxmode: 家里给我一万块要我炒股 我看了几个月 结果也没发现好股票
<jackness> 反正我是没赶上牛市
 * HowIsItGoing 发公积金神马的最开心了
 * HowIsItGoing 可惜只能三个月一次
<jackness> HowIsItGoing: 你想是大姨妈啊  一个月一次
<gfxmode> HowIsItGoing: 自已多交公积金，可以避个税
<HowIsItGoing> gfxmode: 怎么多交？
<HowIsItGoing> gfxmode: 公司交了一份自己还能再交？
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 公积金不是每月还房贷? 三月一次什么鬼?
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 我办的提取
<gfxmode> HowIsItGoing: 给人事部说，想多交公积金；人事部会将多交的公积金，从你工资里扣
<QiongMangHuo> gfxmode: 他已经封顶了...
<QiongMangHuo> gfxmode: 别闹
<gfxmode> QiongMangHuo: 这么屌
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 你不也是
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 封顶豪
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 你不也是
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 要用公积金租房的话，得用啥手续呢
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 现在啥都不用了
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 每月可以取1500
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 咋取
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 求介绍
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: http://www.bjgjj.gov.cn/xwdt/201506/t20150626_3515.html
<ubrl> O0XX|Qiong: ⇪ 欢迎光临北京住房公积金网
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 还有，公积金贷款是看的缴费基数还是里面的钱
<BuMangHuo> 之前听谁说过取了之后，能贷的就少了
<BuMangHuo> 职工租住商品住房，只提供无房产证明的，每人每月提取金额不超过1500元
<BuMangHuo> 只需证明确属无房的，便可申请提取本人住房公积金。
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 哦，这要证明我没房就可以吧
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: dui
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 哎我去，好像也不用自己提供
<BuMangHuo> 职工申请提取时只需授权管理中心查询本人的住房信息，联网查询结果确属无房的，当时即可办理提取业务。
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 应该是不用, 住建委都能查
<BuMangHuo> 这在哪里办啊
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 好像有副作用
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 不确定啊，不知道有副作用么
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 问你公司, 公积金中心不对个人办
<BuMangHuo> 哦哦
<BuMangHuo> 一个月有个 1500， 就能租个 2k 的房子了..
<BuMangHuo> 就终于有资格租到沙河了。。。。
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 别闹土豪
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 咋，沙河还有压力？
<BuMangHuo> 对哦，好像沙河的一居 2000 搞不定
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 一个月多1500, 你就能住中南海了
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 单位是元，不是亿元啊
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 壕...
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 。。。 壕你住的房子一月得 5k 吧？
<QiongMangHuo> http://video.sina.com.cn/view/249631749.html
<ubrl> QiongMangHuo: ⇪ 泉州老奶奶与公交司机发生口角 司机被打哭_新浪视频
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 2700
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 啊？不是两局么
<BuMangHuo> 自如有那个价格的房子啊？
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 中的一个卧室
<BuMangHuo> 好吧
<BuMangHuo> 比一下 QiongMangHuo , 我还是继续住史各庄
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 史各庄? 中南海旁边?
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: ...
<BuMangHuo> 饿死了
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 中南海史各庄分海
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 话说你是在玩命科学院上地铁么?
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 地铁的话是
<BuMangHuo> 我骑自行车嘛
<BuMangHuo> 曾经见过早上八点左右的地铁，那真是玩命科学园
<BuMangHuo> 好像也没有说提取了有啥副作用
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 反正你早晚要买房, 就别租房提了
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 买的时候，账户里面的能当首付用还是啥
<BuMangHuo> 或者是还贷用？
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 买完房直接全提出来
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 买完房之后直接全提出来
<BuMangHuo> 这样啊
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/ad78066bjw1eto8fxr679j20hs0vkq7e.jpg
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 想了半天也就能发给你了
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 尼码
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 尼玛
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 这个频道就咱俩单身了？
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 你哪单身?
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo:  上次还说要遛妹子不来见基友
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 好几天了
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 不是遛
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 卧槽, 好的, 也发给你 http://ww4.sinaimg.cn/bmiddle/ad78066bjw1eto8fxr679j20hs0vkq7e.jpg
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 来发妹子图来啊
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: iMadper 你们 90 后都成了房壕妹子壕了
<BuMangHuo> 唐家岭村委会这么良心
<BuMangHuo> 居然帮黑房东退押金
<BuMangHuo> 啊啊啊啊，忍不了了，晚上吃个火锅去咋样
<jackness> onlylove: 你好啊 好久不见
<jackness> 吃火锅啊
<jackness> 加上我
<jackness> 我喜欢打边炉
<onlylove> jackness: 如果你那么喜欢插话，那么学点东西，ruby也好，python也罢，总之，学过，然后会用，才会有话题，还有，吃火锅这种事情，你和他们不在一起，不熟，就别瞎凑热闹了
<gebjgd> onlylove, jackness 搞基不一定需要认识
<gebjgd> onlylove, jackness first touch是必须的
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 学这个 http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac1998708
<ubrl> O0XX|Qiong: ⇪ 哈尔滨联盟出租车公司司机爆骂女乘客长达5分钟 - AcFun弹幕视频网 - 中国宅文化基地
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 庆幸 : 音乐家去世了,他留下遗嘱,请求把长笛与他埋在一起。"天哪,幸亏当年他没学钢琴。"他的遗孀庆幸地说。
<onlylove> gebjgd: 我只是看他每次想方设法搭话太辛苦了
<gebjgd> onlylove, 这才是基老本色
<onlylove> gebjgd: 我的话，早心灰意冷做别的去了
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 这是讹司机呢吧
<jackness> 额。。
<jackness> 我先下了
<jackness> 有点事 谢谢onlylove
<jackness> onlylove: 谢谢 我先下了 有点事
<jamesarch> 问下 archlinux怎么汇报bug
<jamesarch> 安装了gnome3.16.2结果登录界面闪屏，gnome-terminal3.16无法修改参数
 * QiongMangHuo 舍不得debian的一个很重要原因就是reportbug
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 老司机
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 拜 拜频道第一老司机帅哥股神么么哒
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 那是 O0XX|Qiong
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 你看小k都不认
<BuMangHuo> 也对哦
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 是真股神
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 可是他没你帅啊
<BuMangHuo> 可是人有妹子啊
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 只承认比他高
<BuMangHuo> ||||| 静静呢
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 你多高
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 190
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 啊？ 好挫
<jamesarch> ……
<jamesarch> 为什么有种qq群聊的即视感
<Niac> 股神 抄底不
<jamesarch> 😳
<^k^> 新 Arch发行版 • Arch Linux 中文社区 2015 社区活动 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471551 社区论坛公告帖+讨论：https://bbs.archlinuxcn.org/viewtopic.php?id=3406 活动时间：7月21日 – 8月19日 (30 days) 参与要求 [list=*] [*]单人作为代表参赛，项目可由多人协作。奖品将仅发放给代表参赛者[/*] [*]
<jamesarch> 没看懂
<jamesarch> 就是类似有奖参赛的意思？
<Niac> 今天好多都要跌停啊
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<Niac> 《BBC:金钱崛起 The Ascent of Money》
<Niac> 这类纪录片怎么感觉就是一个人在表达自己的
<Niac> 都不比 国产的 货币战争 高多少
<Niac> 那么问题来了 想了解经济最好的途径是什么
<onlylove> Niac: 花钱，花很多钱
<onlylove> Niac: 银行的各种理财产品都玩一遍
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 错, 最好的途径是赔钱 XDD
<QiongMangHuo> Niac: ^^
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 壕什么时候救市，小的满仓跟你走
<^k^> nyfair: 拜牛牛姐
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 我满仓呢啊~
<onlylove> ^k^: k啊，字体颜色改了没
<Niac> onlylove: 可是银行那些感觉风险和收益都不能心动
<onlylove> Niac: 银行那些是代卖的
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 啊，那我也入，壕看好神马股
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 我买的成天跌停呢, 你也信?
<onlylove> nyfair: 牛牛姐啊，我昨天看你喷google了，真心佩服啊，看图软件，我记得我之前用过mirage和xnview？我记得xnview有linux版
<onlylove> nyfair: 还有gthumb好像
<onlylove_> nyfair: 不过人google说了，俺是照片管理工具啊，管理有木有
<onlylove_> QiongMangHuo: 当当有没有比较不错的双通手机推荐啊
<QiongMangHuo> onlylove_: 双通?
<onlylove_> QiongMangHuo: 双卡双待双通
<QiongMangHuo> onlylove_: why.... 你也有小三了?
<onlylove_> QiongMangHuo: 我现在俩号，俩手机略麻烦，家里一个帝都一个
<onlylove_> QiongMangHuo: 我正室都没，哪里来小三
<QiongMangHuo> onlylove_: 对双卡双待没研究...
<onlylove_> QiongMangHuo: 你以为和你一样，都不知道多少房姨太太
<Niac> 姨太太不是旧社会的产物吗
<onlylove_> Niac: 小三是啥呢？不就是姨太太么
<onlylove_> Niac: 换了个名字就是新东西了么？
<^k^> 新 手机和平板 • bq e4.5到手了——问怎么生存手机热点??? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471553 到国内睡了300块，终于拿到手了。 问怎么生存手机热点??? zz: plasma2006 — 2015-07-02 14:28
<archl> QiongMangHuo, 跌停壕
<archl> QiongMangHuo, 跌停还是轻松的壕呀。
<QiongMangHuo> archl: 跳出三界外不在五行中
<nyfair> onlylove_: xnview很全能，但问题是很慢，mirage gthumb之流甚至只是gdk的调用而已，功能和性能都很弱
<nyfair> onlylove_: 同理，gwenview也不过是QtImage的封装而已
<nyfair> onlylove_: 不直接和显卡打交道的看图软件都是渣渣
<onlylove_> nyfair: 那acdsee嘞？和显卡打交道不
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<nyfair> 从irfanview到mangameeya到hamana到honeyview，全都是直接和显卡打交道
<nyfair> onlylove_: acdsee这不是不流行了么
<nyfair> onlylove_: 同时代的东西，irfaview到今天，哪怕依旧中文渣支持，依然有死忠
<nyfair> onlylove_: 速度是个很直观的东西
<nyfair> onlylove_: 发展到今天，libjpeg-turbo libpng之类的decoder加上cpu的性能，解码早就不是瓶颈了
<nyfair> onlylove_: picasa作为管理软件我可以接受，但是加系统服务加windows驱动加google toobar这也是管理软件做的？
<archl> nyfair,  windows 下真没啥好用的，直接上 adobe photoshop lightroom
<nyfair> archl: 别闹了，windows上好用的比linux上多了去了
<archl> nyfair,  但也是没好用的。
<nyfair> 反正我来弄个
<iIlL10Oo> feh 不错
<archl> nyfair, 以前我以为 faststone 不错，后来一仔细用慢死了。
<nyfair> archl: faststone吹牛软件，官网号称最优秀的截图工具，结果不支持directx游戏里都不能用
<nyfair> 还他妈是收费软件
<QiongMangHuo> RainFlying: 拜猫奴帅哥
<onlylove__> QiongMangHuo: 人明明是猫爸
<RainFlying> QiongMangHuo: 眼镜瞎了，加西莫多都叫帅哥
<onlylove__> RainFlying: 不，加西莫多把妹子抢进教堂喊圣地的时候很帅
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: mx4 1500了，值得买嘛？
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX|Qiong: 搞机壕怎么看？ ^
<O0XX|Qiong> HowIsItGoing: 买就买最新的
<onlylove__> HowIsItGoing: CCIE蛙，你有啥好的双卡机器推荐不
<HowIsItGoing> onlylove__: 剁手兴
<onlylove__> HowIsItGoing: 我不想剁手还
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX|Qiong: 喵的，买不到啊，再说我U给mx5适配了嘛
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 没有NFC
<HowIsItGoing> onlylove__: 那不要问我了，我之看过剁手兴
<O0XX|Qiong> HowIsItGoing: 你是为了装ubuntu touch啊?
<HowIsItGoing> O0XX|Qiong: 买俩，刷一个留一个？
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: mx5有了？
 * HowIsItGoing 不过nfc到底有毛线用？
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 应该有吧
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 你为啥又买手机
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 建议买亲儿子, 不嫌大就买一加, 魅族的软件做得不咋样, 绣花枕头
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 魅族除了好看, 别的都不行. 当然比中兴还是好的
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 切～
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 你就说你为什么又买手机吧
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 安卓机不是应该一年一换么？
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 一加好像最近很火？
<gfxmode> HowIsItGoing: NFC，可以查公交卡余额
<HowIsItGoing> gfxmode: 擦，哥开车
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 一直都很火...
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 艹，去年选错了 T_T
<Niac> 大家都在出新手机 小米怎么没消息
<gfxmode> HowIsItGoing: 啊，拜有车壕
<HowIsItGoing> Niac: 小米估计做汽车呢
<gfxmode> Niac: 小米的产品线太宽了，感觉精力太分散
<onlylove__> Niac: 不是米四么
<gfxmode> 小米电视、手机、手环、路由器。。。。
<QiongMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 魅族这个公司也开始炒作了, 那几个傻逼VP看见就烦
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 不炒作怎么活
<HowIsItGoing> QiongMangHuo: 不炒没知名度
<HowIsItGoing> 这年头消费者又跟风
<Niac> --！魅族都5了 华为都7 了 苹果都6s了
<HowIsItGoing> Niac: 小米有路由
<Niac> 毕竟手机才是主要业务啊
<gfxmode> Niac: 小米有电视
<HowIsItGoing> Niac: 小米有路由
<HowIsItGoing> 小米有孕妇路由
<gfxmode> 中国换电视潮还没退去吧，电视机比手机贵
<Niac> 好期待雷布斯的忽悠表演
<Niac> gfxmode: 现在都是很便宜的
<Niac> gfxmode: 看看旗舰级手机价格
<Niac> 手机比都是贵
<Niac> 电视
<BuMangHuo> onlylove__: 不是荣耀7 么
<BuMangHuo> 全网双卡么不是
<onlylove__> BuMangHuo: 7还没见真货，6plus有现货
<onlylove__> BuMangHuo: 没准出7的时候我想买别的了
<BuMangHuo> onlylove__: 你居然有北京号了？不容易
<onlylove__> BuMangHuo: 也许到时候我觉得双通无所谓了
<onlylove__> BuMangHuo: 我有北京号很久了，来北京就买的
<BuMangHuo> 哦早知道不问了
<BuMangHuo> 被打脸了
 * BuMangHuo N 久之前跟谁要电话号码他说只有老家的号
 * sjd_zeus 无聊的想撞墙
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 没啥，就是这号经常各种骚扰，也许哪天想不开就扔了
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 现在都不分长途本地了，是不是老家的又咋样
<BuMangHuo> 对啊 cc onlylove_
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 我的卡还分，还有漫游
<HowIsItGoing> onlylove_: 换套餐
<archl> gfxmode, 电视不如手机贵。
<archl> gfxmode, 你见过每个人一个电视的？
<huntxu> HowIsItGoing: help
<huntxu> HowIsItGoing: iptables的nat是自己有保持状态的对吧？
<HowIsItGoing> huntxu: 保持状态？ 你说能keep session？
<HowIsItGoing> huntxu: 好象是的
<archl> gfxmode, 2~3个人一个电视。每个电视持续4年；每人一个手机，每个手机持续1年。
 * archl 抱抱 BuMangHuo 
<onlylove_> HowIsItGoing: 换毛线，一个5块一月，一个8块一月，你给我找个划算的
<HowIsItGoing> onlylove_: 销号最划算
<archl> onlylove_, 这么好。大北京什么都是
<onlylove_> archl: 你个二代，这几天有上班没
<archl> onlylove_, 没钱。
<archl> onlylove_, 没疯
<archl> onlylove_, 快疯了
<huntxu> HowIsItGoing: 我一个DNAT和一个SNAT混在一起居然不会混乱
<HowIsItGoing> huntxu: hmm,你想说啥？
<huntxu> HowIsItGoing: 所以才问你是不是有保持状态嘛...
<HowIsItGoing> huntxu: 是有状态保持啊
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • 更新软件慢的堪比蜗牛，我受不了了 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471554 hi大家好。 更新软件慢的堪比蜗牛，我受不了了 deb http://mirrors.hustunique.com/linuxmint rafaela main upstream import deb http://extra.linuxmint.com rafaela main deb http://mirrors.oss.org.cn/ubuntu trusty main restricted uni
<^k^>  ─> verse multiverse deb http://mirrors.oss.org
<huntxu> HowIsItGoing: 哦，conntrack在干活
<huntxu> HowIsItGoing: 刚才有点混乱哈哈哈
 * QiongMangHuo 谁有磨豆机帮我磨点咖啡豆.......
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 我有脚丫子
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: ...
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 王老司机一脸紧张...
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 咋了?
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: http://item.jd.com/1021852732.html
<ubrl> O0XX|Qiong: ⇪ Hero磨豆机 家用 咖啡豆研磨机 手动咖啡机磨粉机手摇磨豆机【图片 价格 品牌 报价】-京东 pp: 128.00
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<Niac> 剁剁剁
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • win8和ubuntu4.04双系统中，如何建立一个win8系统的桌面文件夹快键方式到ubuntu 主目录下 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471555 win8和ubuntu4.04双系统中，如何建立一个win8系统的桌面文件夹快键方式到ubuntu 主目录下 用sudo ln -s 建立每次都提示ln: 目标"（软链接文件夹
<^k^>  ─> " 不是目录 zz: hanlif — 2015-07-02 17:06
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 要不我也去算了
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 去哪儿?
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 健身
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 哦 来来来!!!
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 有很多道具!!!
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 电动的?
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 有电动的
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 有超爽的汗蒸和桑拿, 来来来!
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 我看看晚上有事情没有
 * QiongMangHuo 说到这儿, O0XX|Qiong 拿出了另一个手机
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: BuMangHuo huntxu 推荐美剧 Mr.Robot
<BuMangHuo> 晚上吃啥吃啥
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 大腰子大腰子大腰子
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 得吃点儿面了
<BuMangHuo> 感觉血糖严重偏低了 cc O0XX|Qiong
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 不至于
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 不吃碳水看起来不行
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 你还吃? O0XX|Qiong 今晚要和我们健身去呢
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • 魅族Ubuntu手机乍样了？搞个Ubuntu 电视乍样？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471556 准备拉个队伍，有兴趣的兄弟给个信 zz: sky.dinghong — 2015-07-02 17:34
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 你落后了
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 你们的是大保健
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 头晕不是低血糖的症状？ 站起来眼花， 也没lu啊
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 以前撸多了
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 以前也没啊
<onlylove> 谁在维护Firefox啊，我要投诉加抗议
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac1996570
<ubrl> QiongMangHuo: ⇪ 一哥们试听20万元的耳机系统后 - AcFun弹幕视频网 - 中国宅文化基地
<BuMangHuo> HowIsItGoing: 五道口那个卖thinkpad 的叫啥来着你还记得不
<BuMangHuo> 突然想不起来了
<BuMangHuo> 好像啥三个字母？
<BuMangHuo> 哦想起来了 sks
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 对
<yunfan_> QiongMangHuo: 你的mx4到手几个月来着 ?
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan_: 半年
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 这耳机是大奥吧
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 对
<yunfan_> QiongMangHuo: 这不mx5又尼玛出来了  魅族这真是投靠了虫族啊
<yunfan_> 不如学ubuntu一年俩版本好了
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan_: 和我有啥关系... mx5屏幕更大了, 还不支持nfc 无爱
<yunfan_> mx1604 mx1710 呵呵
<yunfan_> QiongMangHuo: 我只是感慨下他也玩机海战术了
<BuMangHuo> 他在耳机里面听到了啥
<QiongMangHuo> yunfan_: 我确实开始反感他家了
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: "耳机掉粪坑忘了洗"
<BuMangHuo> 。。。。
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 买粗粮
<Freebuilder> 吼吼
<Freebuilder> #debian-cn 没人
<sennn> 哦
<Freebuilder> 每次都没人
<sennn> 哦
<sennn> skype 实时翻译真是个宝贝啊
<onlylove> Freebuilder: 去#debian
<onlylove> Freebuilder: 很多人在挂机
<Freebuilder> 不懂外文
<sennn> 有谁想玩个游戏吗?
<iLucky> sennn: 实时翻译是通话时候才能用的功能吗
<iLucky> sennn: 什么游戏？
<sennn> 是的
<sennn> 实时翻译 爽啊
<sennn> 支持普通话
<sennn> 从此没有了语言壁垒
<Freebuilder> XD
<Freebuilder> 垂直于切向和法向的那个方向叫什么向？
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<mao> 这里还有这么多人呀！！
<Freebuilder> 人多无语
<mao> 大家都比较忙吗？？
<Freebuilder> 未知
<Freebuilder> 亥时了，洗澡睡觉！
<^k^> 新 新闻和通知 • ubutun 只能guest启动，wubi安装设置的用户，密码不能使用，如何添加新用户和获取root权限？求大神出现！！ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471559 ubutun 只能guest启动，wubi安装设置的用户，密码不能使用，如何添加新用户和获取root权限？求大神出现！！！ zz: qiu01
<^k^>  ─> 30 — 2015-07-02 20:44
<mao> 呵呵，亥时？ 大哥几岁？？
<^k^> 新 常用硬件支持 • Ubuntu 14.04如何安装罗技的摄像头驱动 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471560 找了很多资料，都是针对以前的内核版本，有没有安装成功的啊 zz: 小仙女生气了 — 2015-07-02 21:53
<aussieaussie_> hi
<ubrl> aussieaussie_:点点点.  10:55
<aussieaussie_> I am hiring people in Guangdong
<aussieaussie_> system admins, programmers
<aussieaussie_> interesting people
<aussieaussie_> if I like your resume I'll pay for your ticket to come for a interview
<aussieaussie_> you can be from anywhere in china
<aussieaussie_> my office is next to the high speed train station
<aussieaussie_> brand new office brand new building
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 请问ubuntu单独系统怎么安装win7,或者怎么卸载ubuntu http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471561 安装了ubuntu，想要卸载装回win7,不知道怎么弄，求大神帮忙 zz: 小小二狼 — 2015-07-02 22:30
<knownbad> ...
<aussieaussie_> knownbad: do you know anyone looking for a job?
<aussieaussie_> I've put postings on 51job.
<knownbad> No, your posting seems interesting but without specifics.
<aussieaussie_> I'm hiring 60 people
<knownbad> Ok, that's better but I don't know about 51job.
<aussieaussie_> python developers
<aussieaussie_> C developers
<knownbad> I meant about job descriptions.
<aussieaussie_> Electric Engineers
<knownbad> Yes.
<aussieaussie_> Mechanical Engineers
<knownbad> Just give you some feedbacks.
<aussieaussie_> each position has it's own description
<aussieaussie_> I need a system admin to setup 5 servers and 60 desktops this week
<aussieaussie_> I can pay 5,000rmb for one week
<aussieaussie_> mix of linux and windows
<knownbad> There you go, there are specifics that whoever interested can/will respond.
<knownbad> Unfortunately, I can only offer feedbacks but not anyone one looking...:)
<aussieaussie_> knownbad: do you have any friends?
<aussieaussie_> who are qualified
<aussieaussie_> I'll PM you my number
<knownbad> Nah, I am in US so not much can help you locally.
<aussieaussie_> oh lol
<aussieaussie_> I can give you a free ticket to china
<aussieaussie_> if you are good for our company
<aussieaussie_> but usuaully chinese people are looking to leave... not come back haha.
<knownbad> Not at the moment I guess.
<knownbad> Tide is slowly turning over time.
<knownbad> I would image there are CS students looking for summer jobs from local universities if you ask around.
<aussieaussie> going to ping everyone in case they are interested: ^k^ ubrl ChanServ \u Akagi201 alvin_rxg AntonHsueh aussieaussie Azurewrath beefcafe BinLi_afk BuMangHuo cafebeef chihchun_afk Chobits dantmnf darkwhite duyue eve_ouyang__ farfatfay fivesheep FJKong freeflying fucatus fullenergy gebjgd gfxmode Guest88471 happyaron HowIsItGoing inara jack77213 Jordan_U julianwa kandu Kei_N klarrt labrador lainme liuhangbin mindcat mitz_ moonk1 myu NewCliCker Niac_
<aussieaussie> OO_after popolon Pwnna Relaed rip rip__ rypervenche Sean_Wang shengyao sig sinxccc stardiviner styxyang Taggnostr ToaNii tonghuix ubuntulog urlgrabber vcoinminer Wild-Farmer wuyazi wych yanghy yloves yunfan_ Zesty_ zhangbin zhouxiaobo zhxt
<jack77213> ?
<aussieaussie> jack77213: do you want a job?
<jack77213> no
<jack77213> still student
<gebjgd> 下班回家
<Wild-Farmer> 。。。。
<Wild-Farmer> 收拾睡觉
<aussieaussie> jack77213: which province?
<knownbad> Perhaps lack of response due to late hours?   Good luck when you come on later time...:)
<sig> aussieaussie: url to your job ad?
<sig> I mean, that would be better etiquette than to paste-spam it on the channel...
<sig> (not to mention "ping" everyone)
<sig> it's ok to be new.
<yloves> aussieaussie: 怎么了？
<sig> 做招聘广告。。。
<yloves> 囧。。。
<yloves> sig: 为嘛不睡？
<sig> 在欧洲呢 (:
<yloves> sig: 好吧，友人真好。。。
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 热死了
<alvin_rxg> 热死了
<mugebjgd> alvin_rxg, 还以为你不热
<alvin_rxg> mugebjgd: 必须热…室外温度25度以上就热
<alvin_rxg> gebjgd: 热得没斗志了……晚餐都不想做
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 那就饿着吧
<sig> 这里正好，一直晴天还是不升25度上
<gebjgd> sig, 芬兰 学生？
<alvin_rxg> finnland 咩？
<alvin_rxg> 北极圈的咩？
<sig> 是芬兰的，哪里会猜知道？
<alvin_rxg> /whois sig
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, salem
<alvin_rxg> 撒了m
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 美剧  推荐你看看
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 趁你现在能玩游戏  赶快玩
<gebjgd> alvin_rxg, 过了30岁之后你就慢慢发现不喜欢玩了
<alvin_rxg> 哦……
<hoxily> kandu: morning
<^k^> 新 屏幕抓图 • 我也来晒晒我的桌面 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471564 <img src="http://7xipjl.com1.z0.glb.clouddn.com/Screensh
#ubuntu-cn 2015-07-03
<^k^> pity: 拜p哥
<^k^> Niac: 拜 白天黑夜上天下地宇宙无敌帅气逼人啪啪啪金装土豪
<kandu> hoxily: 早
<kandu> ^k^: 笨
<^k^> archl: 拜逛逛壕
<HowIsItGoing> BuMangHuo: 又要买本子？ 壕壕
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 火狐中文语言包不能用 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471568 1.png 英文的火狐，不能用这些包 zz: 873944287 — 2015-07-03 9:24
<^k^> tryit: 拜 深藏不漏内核态网络精通手下小弟如云之低调高管
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 15.04 • 执行了 chown root:root /* 如何修复 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471569 不小心执行了 chown root:root /* ，现在系统不能安装软件 错误信息： Code: Processing triggers for man-db ... Setting up tex-common (2.10) ... dpkg: error processing tex-common (--configure):  subprocess installed post-insta
<^k^>  ─> llation script returned error exit status 10 Setting up lynx-cur (2.8.8dev.9-2ubuntu0.12.04.1) ... update-alternative …
<^k^> O0XX|Qiong: 拜, 妹子房子股神
<Niac> 股神 是不是股市跌到年初 才算回归正常
<O0XX|Qiong> Niac: 跌到1点
<O0XX|Qiong> Niac: 沪市1点, 深市2点
<O0XX|Qiong> Niac: 创业板关门
<archl> BuMangHuo,  壕。
<Niac> O0XX|Qiong: 鼓吹牛市 和 传销洗脑 怎么感觉都是一回事啊
<O0XX|Qiong> Niac: 没有啊,传销洗脑还管饭
<jusss> happyaron: 修改android的boot.img来root,用那个工具分离boot.img比较好？
<jusss> O0XX|Qiong: 牛牛用神码工具分离android的boot.img比较好？
<O0XX|Qiong> jusss: boot.img有abootimg
<jusss> O0XX|Qiong: arch上好像没有 :(
<O0XX|Qiong> jusss: 换
<O0XX|Qiong> jusss: http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/abootimg
<ubrl> ⇪ f: Ubuntu – Details of package abootimg in trusty
<O0XX|Qiong> jusss: 看我大ubuntu就有
<jusss> O0XX|Qiong: ...
<jusss> O0XX|Qiong: 你用过好用不？
<O0XX|Qiong> jusss: 必然啊
<O0XX|Qiong> jusss: 你的那个boot.img就是这货生成的
<O0XX|Qiong> abootimg --create <bootimg> [-c "param=value"] [-f <bootimg.cfg>] -k <kernel> -r <ramdisk> [-s <secondstage>]
<jusss> O0XX|Qiong: 用过split_bootimg.pl吗？分解出来个ramfsdisk.gz然后不能用tar解压说格式不对
<O0XX|Qiong> jusss: 废话啊, 这又不是tar, 这是gz
<O0XX|Qiong> jusss: tar当然解不开
<jusss> O0XX|Qiong: tar -z解不开？
<O0XX|Qiong> jusss: 解不开
<jusss> O0XX|Qiong: gz gzip gnuzip不是一个东东？
<jusss> 我搞糊涂了
<O0XX|Qiong> jusss: 是一个, 问题是这东西不是tar以后压缩的,
<O0XX|Qiong> jusss: ä½  file ramfsdisk.gz
<jusss> O0XX|Qiong: soga
<jusss> aur上有个abootimg,试试
<Niac> 有什么好用的工具吧MySQL 语句 转换成 mssql 语句
<^k^> huntxu: 拜 携妹子广州remote人生赢家糊涂徐壕
<jusss> O0XX|Qiong: 牛牛，用abootimg解压出来的initrd.img没法被abootimg-unpack-initrd解压呀 "gzip: initrd.img: not in gzip format cpio: premature end of archive"
<O0XX|Qiong> jusss: 你这个是cpio的吧?
<O0XX|Qiong> jusss: file initrd.img看一下
<jusss> O0XX|Qiong: data
<jusss> O0XX|Qiong: 直接cpio解压？
<O0XX|Qiong> jusss: 你这个不对...我不知道了
<jusss> O0XX|Qiong: :(
<jusss> O0XX|Qiong: 用cpio -i -F解压出来乱码 "cpio: ����@d~t�b�D�f��WYv�6�UW��]���Y�)0[��+����: unknown file type"
<O0XX|Qiong> jusss: 不知道
<jusss> 而且还找不到解压出来的文件
<jusss> O0XX|Qiong: 我尝试用第三方的boot.img启动官方的ROM包，然后直接起不来了，看来boot.img不能乱用
<jusss> zte的boot.img怎么这么诡异
<sjd_zeus> test
<ubrl> sjd_zeus:点点点.  22:32
<archl> huntxu, 糊涂
<^k^> ooOO_OOoo: 拜 红帽大中华区首席kdump测试.
<ishamo> tmux里面怎么关闭一个窗口的一个部分啊？好像是叫pane
<Niac> 快破3600了
<QiongMangHuo> huntxu: 帅胡生日快乐
<huntxu> QiongMangHuo: 还有几天啊
<QiongMangHuo> huntxu: ?
<huntxu> QiongMangHuo: 6号
<QiongMangHuo> huntxu: 哦... calendar看错了
 * QiongMangHuo sinbai
<kandu> huntxu: 胡须帅哥早
<kandu> QiongMangHuo: 噹噹哥哥早
<QiongMangHuo> kandu: 乖
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 下午把红酒喝了吧 TGIF 感谢周六周天停盘 LOL
<O0XX|Qiong> ...
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 其实你应该盼着大盘跌停的, 这样就不会再跌了
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 对 止跌
<archl> QiongMangHuo,  O0XX|Qiong  我买了一个改革基金，跌掉了 25% 了。
<QiongMangHuo> archl: 没腰斩  不错哦
<archl> QiongMangHuo 。。。
<archl> QiongMangHuo,  买手机压惊。
<archl> QiongMangHuo, 你猜我能抢到么 - 魅族 MX5
<QiongMangHuo> 母鸡
<O0XX|Qiong> archl: 我猜你不能
<archl> QiongMangHuo, 另外 32GB的用处是不是录制视频方便些
<QiongMangHuo> 母鸡
<archl> O0XX|Qiong, 哦。看来很多人要。。。
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 中心 : 妻子:我在我们家一直是中心,在你们家也得以我为中心。丈夫:那我在我们家也一直是中心。妻子:可我这中心比你那中心重要。丈夫:为什么?妻子:因为我是千金,你只是个小子。  
 * QiongMangHuo 我想静静
<jusss> O0XX|Qiong: QiongMangHuo 有什么软件可以看到某文件用了什么压缩格式
<QiongMangHuo> jusss: file
<jusss> QiongMangHuo: 静静是谁
<jusss> QiongMangHuo: file显示是data
<QiongMangHuo> jusss: 确实有个叫静静的 XDD
<jusss> QiongMangHuo: 我有个boot.img帮我解压下吧
<QiongMangHuo> jusss: 不
<QiongMangHuo> 不会
<jusss> QiongMangHuo: 用abootimg解压出来的initrd.img死活解压不了，不是gzip xz lzma
<QiongMangHuo> jusss: 头变了
<jusss> QiongMangHuo: 那怎么办
<jusss> QiongMangHuo: 我要修改里面的initrc
<QiongMangHuo> jusss: 不知道, 你自己搜
<jusss> QiongMangHuo: 搜了半天了，找不到方法
<QiongMangHuo> jusss: 哦
<archl> QiongMangHuo,  你是想 静静（动作）还是静静（人）？
 * archl 的句子也充满了歧义。
<jusss> QiongMangHuo: 内核大牛帮帮我搞下这个boot.img吧
<QiongMangHuo> jusss: 我不会
<BuMangHuo> ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<archl> BuMangHuo, 啊啊  android手机是不是需要 至少？32gb的
<BuMangHuo> archl: 我反正不买
<archl> BuMangHuo, 你有了呀？
<BuMangHuo> archl: 不乱买了
<BuMangHuo> archl: 省点钱租个好点的屋子
<archl> BuMangHuo, airbnb不停的换换换，丢掉大多数东西，不停的搬搬搬
<archl> BuMangHuo, 有没有市级换屋协会？
<archl> BuMangHuo, 每个地方只准住2周
<QiongMangHuo> archl: 我们得工作干活儿, 折腾不起 cc BuMangHuo
<BuMangHuo> archl: 真的折腾不起
<archl> QiongMangHuo,  ...
<archl> BuMangHuo, 3个箱子？
<BuMangHuo> archl: 妈蛋的，沙河的一居都 2400
<BuMangHuo> 真要命
<jusss> QiongMangHuo: O0XX|Qiong 我找到了个脚本，能揭开那个boot.img但那是perl的我看不懂。。。
 * jusss 谁会perl呀？ 帮我看个简单的脚本
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 吃面太大声 : 某寒冷滴早上,上课时成成稍微流着鼻涕,但是他忘记带卫生纸,就不断滴把鼻涕用力吸入鼻子里。老师说:"够了！谁给我停止！吵死了！ "全班一片安静。老师说:"到底是谁上课偷吃面还这么大声！?"
<^k^> 新 手机和平板 • 接着请教——怎么去除手机只读模式 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471570 在BQ E4.5的终端中使用sudo apt-get install andriod-tools-adb时，出现 w:由于文件系统为只读，因而无法使用文件锁 /var/lib/dpkg/lock E: 无法写入 /var/cache/apt/ E:无法解析或打开软件包的列表或是状态文
<^k^>  ─> 件 请问如何解决 zz: plasma2006 — 2015-07-03 12:51
<onlylove> happyaron: 蓉蓉啊，谁维护firefox啊，我要吐槽
<onlylove> https://www.ibm.com/developerworks/community/blogs/jfp/entry/Python_Is_Not_C?lang=en
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Python Is Not C (IT Best Kept Secret Is Optimization)
<onlylove> jusss: 你现在在哪做活呢
<jusss> onlylove: 在家修养，右手骨折了
<onlylove> jusss: 你做啥了，砸鼠标把手砸骨折了？
<jusss> onlylove: 火车上车时人拥挤跌倒了
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 我艹, 啥情况..
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 咋了?
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 卧槽 红了?
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 国家队出手了?
<Niac> 涨的好快
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 母鸡啊, 能维持两三天才能稳住人心
<Niac> 股神求操作
<O0XX|Qiong> Niac: ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<onlylove_> QiongMangHuo: 股神求指点 cc O0XX|Qiong
<Niac> O0XX|Qiong: 又绿了
<O0XX|Qiong> Niac: 买, 人心齐, 股市涨. 有国家给你撑腰, 怕啥
<O0XX|Qiong> Niac: 干翻这些做空的美帝野心狼
<Niac> O0XX|Qiong: 货币战争 这类阴谋论 很可笑
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: QiongMangHuo 这是怕跑对吧
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 啥?
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: BuMangHuo: http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac2000374
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 国家队不出手，怕之前套进来的人跑掉啊
<ubrl> O0XX|Qiong: ⇪ 名侦探柯南-黑暗组织boss揭密 独家授权视频 - AcFun弹幕视频网 - 中国宅文化基地
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 卧槽 boss献身了?
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 卧槽，求详细
<QiongMangHuo> nyfair: 我在说 http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac2000374
<^k^> nyfair: 拜牛牛姐
<nyfair> QiongMangHuo: 什么鬼
<nyfair> 啊啊啊，好无聊
<nyfair> 娘T在哪里
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 尼码 我还以为要大结局了
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: https://github.com/fourier/ztree
<ubrl> ⇪ f: fourier/ztree · GitHub
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: https://github.com/fourier/ztree
<^k^> iMadper: 拜 频道第一帅政府边大别野壕
<O0XX|Qiong> ^k^: 乖
<nyfair> 拜 频道第一帅政府边大别野壕
<iMadper> O0XX|Qiong: 拜 李老板的男人
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 帽子!
<nyfair> O0XX|Qiong: 拜 李老板的男人
 * O0XX|Qiong 妈的, 不能忍
<QiongMangHuo> ...............
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 拜 白胖萌二号
<QiongMangHuo> adam8157: 拜 黑暗boss
<iMadper> iMadper: 拜 你个穷鬼屌丝
<iMadper> iMadper: 拜 你个穷鬼屌丝
<ManOfBossLi> 大家好，我是李老板的男人
<QiongMangHuo> ManOfBossLi: 你终于要包养我了
<iMadper> ManOfBossLi: lol~
<archl> ...
<ManOfBossLi> QiongMangHuo: 老板包养我
<QiongMangHuo> ManOfBossLi: 我俩财产共享, 敢不?
 * archl 现在知道了壕都是这样的讨价还价
<iMadper> ManOfBossLi: 财产共享, 敢不?
<archl> QiongMangHuo, 被包养的小三。。。
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo, 被包养的小三。。。
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: 你能忍? archl 说你小!
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper: 你知道我大就行
<QiongMangHuo> 我说岁数
<ManOfBossLi> O0XX|Qiong: 卧槽，李老板和iMadper什么关系？
<iMadper> QiongMangHuo: .,.. ... 我不知道啊
<archl> ManOfBossLi, 一起厕所的关系呀。
<archl> iMadper QiongMangHuo  肯定一起去厕所。。。
<iMadper> ,,, ,,,
<O0XX|Qiong> ...
<O0XX|Qiong> 忍不了了...
<BuMangHuo> 。。。
<ManOfBossLi>  尼玛，不能忍啊
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 15.04 • 为什么我明明用户名和密码正确的但是还是提示Login incorrect？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471571 我试了好多遍了，然后把用户名和密码也改了很多遍，但是完全没有用。接着我又上网搜索，网上说可能是输入键盘的问题，但是我的确是用字母上方的数
<^k^>  ─> 字输入的呀，又试了几遍还是没有用。 各位能帮帮我吗？ zz: AndyKing — 2015-07-03 13:00
<iMadper> ManOfBossLi: li -> lee
<O0XX|Qiong> ManOfBossLi: iMadper 抢你的男人是吧?
<O0XX|Qiong> ManOfBossLi: 要我我也忍不了
<Niac> 3700了
<archl> O0XX|Qiong,  你们不一起去厕所？
<QiongMangHuo> Niac: 我很想踢了你
<archl> 额。我想起来了，我屏蔽了 Niac 看不到
<Niac> --！
<iMadper> 卧槽, 大盘跌了3.1%了...
<iMadper> 这回得tm亏多少
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 还得上来吧
<iMadper> 我得申个新账号了
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 不等了.
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 我打算下周开个新账号
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 重头玩
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 啥？
<BuMangHuo> 这还能重头再来的？
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 对啊.
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 虚拟盘
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 尼玛，模拟的啊
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 注册就送500w虚拟资本
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 500w 让你玩完了？
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 还有200+
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 但是不开心啊
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 哪里的送 500 啊， 我注册的那个就送 20w
<BuMangHuo> 已经剩个几万了，没法玩了
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: lol~
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 虚拟的太不真实的
<BuMangHuo> 哎这不废话
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 是啊.
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: apt-x 的耳机只有 lg 有？
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 好多都有的
<BuMangHuo> go 2 好像不是
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: http://item.jd.com/1276490.html 这个比 730 便宜，买买买
<ubrl> BuMangHuo: ⇪ 【QCYQY7】QCY QY7 尖叫 运动式 音乐蓝牙耳机 黑色【行情 报价 价格 评测】-京东
<QiongMangHuo> BuMangHuo: 什么破烂
<BuMangHuo> QiongMangHuo: 爆款啊
<archl> BuMangHuo, 你真有钱。除了吃的，什么我都不买了。
<archl> BuMangHuo, 错了。。。
<BuMangHuo> archl: 啥？
<BuMangHuo> archl: 发错人了吧
<archl> BuMangHuo, ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°
<BuMangHuo> archl: 我没买啊
<archl> BuMangHuo, 虚拟资本有什么用啊
<archl> BuMangHuo, 我推荐你炒外汇吧。
<archl> BuMangHuo, 赚了真提现。赔了只要没赔过$200，全额返回。
<archl> BuMangHuo,   当钱就是数字的时候
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: iMadper http://www.acfun.tv/v/ac2001251
<ubrl> QiongMangHuo: ⇪ 实拍美国警察闪电出枪 连开12枪击毙嫌犯 - AcFun弹幕视频网 - 中国宅文化基地
<huntxu> QiongMangHuo: 壮士
<QiongMangHuo> huntxu: sigh
<huntxu> iMadper: 给我来顶帽子
 * huntxu 好拉轰
<archl> huntxu 你也戴上绿帽子了呀。
<huntxu> archl: 小心我给你一个
<archl> O0XX|Qiong, 什么时候你有个绿帽子了
<archl> huntxu, 我还没戴过呢。
<archl> huntxu, 哦。戴过
<archl> QiongMangHuo, 跌了15%。。。可怕的基金。
<archl> QiongMangHuo, 股佬。一般崩盘会跌到什么样子呀？
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: huntxu 太NB了, 服了
<xiaojunyu> Could not write bytes:Broken pipe
<xiaojunyu> 登不进去桌面了，怎么解决啊？
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 党妈分分钟教做人
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 服了 真服了
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 话说每天走势貌似都差不多
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 这要是开放t+0, 不得赚死了
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 别妄想规律
<Niac> 所谓的规律就是想进去赚钱的最后都亏了
<roylez_> archl: 跌倒不值钱
<QiongMangHuo> roylez_: 我已腰斩, 乐乐救我
<archl> roylez_,  哈哈。
 * archl 抱抱 roylez_ 
<archl> roylez_,  乐乐。我明白一些你为什么这么悲观了 - 人生有什么好希望的啦
<archl> 哈哈
 * archl 现在可以像疯子一样读想读的论文，试写想写的文字就足够高兴了 -  再抱抱 roylez_ 
<roylez> QiongMangHuo: 蛋蛋给我介绍工作啦
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 男女平等 : 老公:都说男女平等,咱们家是不是也得平等平等? 老婆:行埃你们男的欺负女的欺负了好几千年。等我们也欺负你们几千年,才是真正的平等呢。别急,再过几千年,咱们家就平等了。 老公:……
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 我：我想去楼顶看看。 保安：别装了，就说你亏多少吧？ 我：5万。。。 保安：一楼大厅排队，撞柱子去吧！ 我：为什么？ 保安：亏10万才能上二楼，20万三楼，30万4楼，40万五楼，100万六楼以上，楼顶VIP都是大户，你瞎掺乎什么！ 听说这轮不是调整股市，主要是调整人口！
<QiongMangHuo> roylez: 没有open的啊... 我是不好去问那个manager了...
<QiongMangHuo> roylez: 他太能说, 不敢招他
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: http://www.newsmth.net/nForum/#!article/Stock/5193054
<ubrl> QiongMangHuo: ⇪ 水木社区-源于清华的高知社群
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 过千只腰斩
<QiongMangHuo> huntxu: O0XX|Qiong "我都躺那不动了，还要把我翻过来，再玩弄一遍"  #今日最佳
<O0XX|Qiong> QiongMangHuo: 也是, 再跌跌, 那么多强平的...估计就直奔500点去了
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: ....
<GODDOG> 强平是什么意思？
<ubrl> GODDOG: define:强平 最近，股指期货尾盘交易的异象暗示了|强平|卖盘压力。由于市场暴跌，交易员仓位 跌停而不得不做空股指期货对冲，并形成了一个恶性循环。如果证监会的数据显示 有限 ...
<QiongMangHuo> GODDOG: 李克强 习尽屏
<GODDOG> 。。。。
<GODDOG> GODDOG是什么意思
<GODDOG> GODDOG是什么意思？
<ubrl> GODDOG: define:GODDOG |God dog|. A by word that is used as an expression of astonishment etc. and is offensive to bible thumpers and is often ... |God dog| I didn't think he would do it!
<QiongMangHuo> 上狗
<BuMangHuo> 槽
<BuMangHuo> 我要转果黑了
<BuMangHuo> 升级了 8.2， 动不动就无服务 未安装SIM卡
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 啥啊?
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: ios?
<BuMangHuo> iMadper: 对啊
<BuMangHuo> 哔了狗了
<iMadper> BuMangHuo: 乖.
<O0XX|Qiong> BuMangHuo: 上网搜索安德猴有真相
<BuMangHuo> O0XX|Qiong: 周末去售后换去
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 你啥时候换nokia1110
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 还有，上班的地方尽量用2G，别开啥3G4G，那是找死行为
<BuMangHuo> onlylove_: 不开咋办
<BuMangHuo> onlylove_: 总不能上下班改设置
<onlylove_> BuMangHuo: 反正我在屋里开3G，直接短信发送失败，3G关掉，一切正常
<O0XX|Qiong> iMadper: 我准备以后装win7了
<onlylove_> O0XX|Qiong: 快来装win10反正都是windows
<O0XX|Qio_> QiongMangHuo: 【证监会：将相应减少IPO发行】据新华社，证监会新闻发言人张晓军表示，考虑到近期市场情况，证监会将相应减少发行家数、筹资金额。7月上旬已安排10家企业IPO，筹资金额也会较6月减少。
<O0XX|Qio_> QiongMangHuo: 太没有骨气了
<O0XX|Qio_> QiongMangHuo: 才跌成这样
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qio_: 相应减少, 毛用?
<O0XX|Qio_> QiongMangHuo: 这种大杀器都上了
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qio_: 不过也不可能停...
<O0XX|Qio_> QiongMangHuo: 不可能暂停的, 顶头大老板要求融资呢
<O0XX|Qio_> QiongMangHuo: 顶头大老板还指望股市来融资呢
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qio_: 这算大杀器? 依然不看好啊
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qio_: 不过确实能看出来这次情况不寻常
<O0XX|Qio_> QiongMangHuo: 唯一的大杀器就是印花税了, 估计财政部的人正开会呢
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qio_: 同花顺上线了
<^k^> 新 Kubuntu • kubuntu15.04无法输入中文 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471573 刚装的kubuntu15.04，但无法在命令行与文本编辑器里输入中文，无法调出中文输入法，但是在firefox浏览器可以。请问这是怎么回事? zz: discovery10 — 2015-07-03 16:00
<onlylove_> 我只想知道银行还会降息不
<QiongMangHuo> http://finance.chinanews.com/sh/2015/07-03/7383498.shtml
<ubrl> QiongMangHuo: ⇪ 北京金融街有人跳楼 疑因股票大跌(图)-中新网
<O0XX|Qio_> QiongMangHuo:  去天台想静静, 去不?
<O0XX|Qio_> iMadper`: ^^^
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qio_: 哪有天台?
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qio_: 走啊, 看看上头有多少人
<O0XX|Qio_> QiongMangHuo: 我其实是想去楼下711买点零食吃
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qio_: 为了肚子为了肝 别去
<O0XX|Qio_> QiongMangHuo: 我买素的
<iMadper`> O0XX|Qio_: lol~
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qio_: 面包就是素的
<O0XX|Qio_> QiongMangHuo: 这里的素是指不含糖
<Relaed> 我只是想知道为什么要放这么多钱到股市里面去....真是想不开...
 * QiongMangHuo afk
<iMadper`> Relaed: 本来我穷的很, 只有1w块钱. 借钱20w, 然后10倍杠杆, 运气好, 一个月就成百万富翁了啊
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu 14.04 LTS • ubuntu14.04用samba设置了个共享文件夹，同事win系统加入共享文件夹的文件每次需要重新给权限才能打开 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471575 ubuntu14.04用samba设置了个共享文件夹，共享文件夹权限是777，同事win系统加入共享文件夹的文件和我加到共享文件夹里的文
<^k^>  ─> 件，每次需要重新给权限才能打开，能不能直接打开不需要重新给权限 zz: hanlif — 2015-07 …
<Relaed> iMadper`:这是赌徒心态
<iMadper`> Relaed: 对啊. 谁说不是啊.
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper`: https://twitter.com/mwenyuan/status/616900331104923648
<ubrl> QiongMangHuo: ⇪ WM on Twitter: "准备做一个“什么都不买”的网站，左边显示 @smzBot 什么值得买的 RSS，右边显示大盘指数。"
<iMadper`> QiongMangHuo: ...
<iMadper`> QiongMangHuo: ç©·.
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper`: http://haitao.smzdm.com/p/335405   ä¹°ä¹°ä¹°!
<ubrl> QiongMangHuo: ⇪ ThinkPad W550s 15.6英寸 移动工作站（i7-5600U、Quadro K620M） $935.4（约6600）_海淘单品_海淘专区_什么值得买
<iMadper`> QiongMangHuo: U的cpu, 不买.
<iMadper`> QiongMangHuo: 而且目测这一代cpu还是有TSX的bug
<iMadper`> QiongMangHuo: 没法买
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper`: 真挑
<iMadper`> QiongMangHuo: 是啊.
<iMadper`> QiongMangHuo: 我tm这么穷, 买一台用五年呢
<iMadper`> QiongMangHuo: 买的不合适, 就得凑合五年啊
 * QiongMangHuo fuck, 水木也不敢乱开了  黄图满天飞
<O0XX|Qio_> QiongMangHuo:  link
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qio_: http://www.newsmth.net/nForum/article/Picture/879895
<ubrl> QiongMangHuo: ⇪ 这女的是谁？
<O0XX|Qio_> QiongMangHuo: 人家不是打码了么
<QiongMangHuo> O0XX|Qio_: 没注意, 那也不敢跟办公室开啊
<GODDOG> QiongMangHuo, 水木还能开么？
<iMadper`> QiongMangHuo: xiongzhang 是谁?
<QiongMangHuo> iMadper`: 母鸡
<^k^> 新 Shell脚本 • 写shell关于bash 和 sh .的问题....14.04LTS http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471576 今天写shell时与遇到的问题 代码如下: #!/bin/bash #program: # this program show you choice #history: #2015.7.3 acceler first release PATH=/bin:/sbin:/usr/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:~/bin export PATH read -p "please inpu
<^k^>  ─> t (y/n): " yn if [ "$yn" == "Y" ] || [ "$yn" == "y" ]; then echo "OK,continue!" exit 0 fi if [ "$yn" == "N" ] || [ "$ …
<onlylove> 靠，都叫工作站了，不配个M或者HQ的U好意思叫工作站？
<onlylove> 拿U字结尾的打发谁呢
<^k^> HowIsItGoing: 拜 拜
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • bcloud的安装问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471582 Quote: 4.更新python3-crypto到v2.6.1, 因为ubuntu系统里面的是v2.4, 里面的RSA模块功能不 完整: $ sudo pip3 install --upgrade pycrypto 前几步都很顺利，但是按照引用这一步在终端输入，出现一下提示： Code: cretaboy@cretaboy-
<^k^>  ─> N551JM:~$  sudo pip3 install --upgrade pycrypto [sudo] password for cretaboy: 对不起，请重试。 [sudo] passwo …
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/4730.html 不是我传染的 :     星期六小强去网吧上网,刚上了一会,就听到老板在说,电脑感染病毒了。 小强流行性感冒刚好,小强一听老板这样说,连忙说到:"老板,不是我传染的。"   
<TreeTop> gebjgd: 在么？
<gebjgd> TreeTop, 说
<TreeTop> gebjgd: 我记得你说你有个龙芯的电脑要处理，现在还有么？
<gebjgd> TreeTop, 有
<gebjgd> TreeTop, 上次升级了一下debian8 系统坏了
<gebjgd> TreeTop, 怎么了
<TreeTop> gebjgd: 最近有个同事要走了，想给他个纪念品。 他喜欢收集各种稀有的电脑
<Freebuilder> http://www.linuxeden.com/html/news/20150703/161671.html
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Linux内核社区是数字军火商、斯拉夫..._Linux伊甸园开源社区-24小时滚动更新开源资讯，全年无休！
<gebjgd> TreeTop, 你想要？
<TreeTop> gebjgd: 是
<TreeTop> gebjgd: 大哥想多少钱出手啊？
<gebjgd> TreeTop, 留个你的邮箱
<gebjgd> TreeTop, 我之后找你
<knownbad> 烂屁眼就是喜欢上正统但悲剧的Debian
<gebjgd> knownbad, 你烂屁眼？
<knownbad> gebjgd: TreeTop, 上次升级了一下debian8 系统坏了
<knownbad> 群众的眼光是雪亮的。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 我家里的好好的
<knownbad> 我也好好滴。
<knownbad> Debian就是粗暴些。
<gebjgd> knownbad, 哦你说那个龙芯啊
<gebjgd> knownbad, 需要patch 没打 所以挂了
<knownbad> 拉屎去。
#ubuntu-cn 2015-07-04
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 15.04 • [求助]sh2log 如何让它跟随系统自动启动，记录所有登陆用户终端操作，如何隐藏进程 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471585 [root@Centos log]# wget http://packetstorm.foofus.com/UNIX/logg ... og-1.0.tgz --2013-01-07 05:16:56-- http://packetstorm.foofus.com/UNIX/logg ... og-1.0.tgz Resolving packet
<^k^>  ─> storm.foofus.com... 64.71.188.242 Connecting to packetstorm.foofus.com|64.71.188.242|:80... connected. HTTP request s …
<jlzhang> hi
<ubrl> jlzhang:点点点.  20:36
<jlzhang> 问一个命令类似file，但是显示的信息比file详细，比如能看到视频的尺寸、格式之类的。
<jlzhang> google了半天，实在想不出合适的关键字，所以搜不到。
<^k^> 新 Ubuntu VPS • VPS里面nginx无法配置多域名怎么办？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471586 我是按照 Vps-Ubuntu中文 这里的方法来搭建服务器的， 因为配置不高(5G硬盘、512M内存)，所以打算使用Nginx来搭建服务器而非Apache。 按照教程一步步做下来都挺顺利的，但是我想配置多域名到另
<^k^>  ─> 外一个文件夹的时候， 每次把写好的文件放入“/etc/nginx/sites-enabled/”文件夹后，用 Code: …
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 15.04 • 【Ubuntu开发】如何实现IM接收到新消息通知时，在Systray的图标上闪烁提醒 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471588 新人求教 公司自主开发了一套内部IM通讯工具，并支持了Ubuntu，但是有一点不爽就是当IM在后台运行时，无法及时的收到新消息提醒，故想自己动
<GODDOG> 无聊的人类们啊，快起来嗨
<^k^> 新 服务器基础应用 • 【请教】Nginx环境下配置多域名失败，是不是我这样写配置文件有问题？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471589 我是按照 Vps-Ubuntu中文 这里的方法来搭建服务器的， 因为配置不高(5G硬盘、512M内存)，所以打算使用Nginx来搭建服务器而非Apache。 按照教程一步步
<stardiviner> 有谁懂Emacs Lisp的？ (propertize pyvenv-virtual-env-name), 报错 error, wrong type argument, stringp. pyvenv-virtual-env-name is a variable which is (defvar pyvenv-virtual-env-name ...) in source code, 是否是要把这个变量转换成string？
<stardiviner> 怎么转换？
<^k^> Niac: 拜 白天黑夜上天下地宇宙无敌帅气逼人啪啪啪金装土豪
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 独身蜜月 :     即将结婚的守财奴到旅行社安排蜜月旅行。他要预订一张去桂林的来回机票。"不需要两张吗?"办事员问。"不,只要一张。阿英小时候已去过了。" 
<^k^> archl: 拜逛逛壕
<archl> 心机重重。但是目的简单。
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 经典风趣俏皮话,也可做签名 : 许多人一辈子在钱眼里挣扎,可他们却对人说,他们是在挣钱。
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • vmware下安装的14.04版本无法启动？？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471590 捕获.PNG如图，启动到这里就卡住了，怎么破？ zz: litingfeng92 — 2015-07-04 15:07
<sennn> 中國共產黨決定要輸出革命
<gebjgd> sennn, 赞
<archl> gebjgd, 赞，继承美国的优良传统
<archl> 中国真是学老大哥
<sennn> 重建共產國際......
<archl> 啥共产国际 - 全都是利益国际 -
<archl> 谁耍谁
<sennn> 事情是這麼個事情,但面子上總要冠冕堂皇一些......
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 15.04 • 关于卡死和鼠标滚轮的2个问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471591 我使用的是笔记本，win7,ubuntu kylin15.04 双系统，配置是i7+4G内存，集显+GT650。 使用 sudo cat /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch 指令查询 如下 0:IGD:+:Pwr:0000:00:02.0 1:DIS: ynOff:0000:01:00.0 独显已经被禁
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 15.04 • 个别图标非常大,这种问题像谁说 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471592 我喜欢将系统图标调大显示,如下图显示,在这之前ubuntu 14.04这样做都是非常正常的 选区_019.png 可是到了15.04却发现个别图标变得非常大,如下图 选区_018.png 我以为是主题和icon问题,设置为
<xtpeeps> Kk不说话了
<magic> 大家好啊
<Guest10362> 。。。
<ubrl> magic:点点点.  06:52
<Guest10362> 现在要注册了？
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 随便点 :     一对恋人被路边小食馆强拉了进去,对此非常反感,于是故意作了这样的对话:"你想吃点什么?""随便点。""我点大便吃不吃?"
<^k^> lainme: 拜蓝莓姐
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 新 启动和引导 • vmware workstation 11.1.2 安装 ubuntu server 15.04,登陆窗口不出现 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471593 在vmware workstation 11.1.2 安装 ubuntu server 15.04后，又安装了gnome. 重启后，系统卡在紫屏上： ubuntu.jpg alt+ctrl+f2 进终端界面、登陆，都没问题。 哪位老大能指点一二？ zz: y
<^k^>  ─> uritry — 2015-07-04 19:23
<Freebuilder> 妹的，Android 版 Kindle 阅读器一分钟不到即可下载一本书，而 Kindle 硬件十分钟都下不来一本。
<Freebuilder> 竟然练个报 bug 的功能都没有！
<NoIE> 用google图书吧。
<mntcdrom> 电脑可以用吗
<NoIE> 什么可以用？google图书吗？
<Freebuilder> 怎么有些台式机连复位按钮都没有？
<mntcdrom> ／quit
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 15.04 • 在终端桌面位置下要su才能ls http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471594 如题，且创建的文件、文件夹用图形界面不能看到 zz: lupin3age — 2015-07-04 21:49
<^k^> 新 系统安装和升级 • 在笔记本用U盘安装失败,求救 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471596 一个老笔记本,准备装ubuntu-12.04.5-desktop-i386 本来打算光盘安装,无奈发现光驱启动一直不成功,可能读盘能力差了点,就用UltraISO 的写硬盘镜像写到u盘,启动后到下面的画面就不动了 贴不了图,见
<^k^>  ─> 附件吧 zz: s72002004 — 2015-07-04 22:09
<Freebuilder> 今天上线忘吼了
<gebjgd> Freebuilder: 吼了能怎么样
<Freebuilder> 现在补回来
<Freebuilder> 吼吼
<Freebuilder> 睡觉，诸位晚安！
<s230u> Hello
<ubrl> s230u:点点点.  17:37
#ubuntu-cn 2015-07-05
<^k^> archl: 拜逛逛壕
<wtm_iphone> ？
<archl> 有什么用来办公的 windows 平板么？
<archl> windows就装在平板上好了。反正没啥用。
<wtm_iphone> 呵呵
<wtm_iphone> 你没有听说过双系统么
<iMadper> FJKong: 孔叔
<iMadper> FJKong: 你家是电信吧?
<^k^> iMadper: 拜 频道第一帅政府边大别野壕
<iMadper> FJKong: 帮我跑个traceroute给看看? mtr --report --report-cycles=2 59.157.4.42
<archl> iMadper, 和大妈说了话，结果订 魅族 mx5晚了。没有32gb的了。。。
<archl> iMadper, 但是3分钟竟然没抢完，还有16GB的留着。
 * archl 于是暂时不换收集了。
<aussieaussie> hey
<archl> 。。。
<aussieaussie> are there any linux user groups in guangzhou or shenzhen?
<archl> true aussie
<archl> no, these cities filled up with HW hackers.
<strong> 请问怎么上usenet啊？
<^k^> 新 Kubuntu • Kubuntu 安装与卸载软件问题， http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471600 无论安装 卸载什么软件 都会提示一条这个～ zz: fanlao7 — 2015-07-05 10:47
<^k^> 新 办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • 求助！ UBUNTU下CAD软件：DraftSight 2015SP2鼠标在画图范围内一致闪烁 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471601 求助！ UBUNTU下CAD软件：DraftSight 2015SP2鼠标在画图范围内一致闪烁，系统14.04.2 zz: hanlif — 2015-07-05 11:46
<aussieaussie> anyone in or near Guangdong province want to hang out?
<^k^> 新 影音多媒体 • 一个困挠好久的难题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471602 之所以称之为难题，是因为所有的招都试过了。这个问题是FLV封装的HEVC视频在kubuntu下播放只有声音而没有影像，而所有的支持库（H.265,ffmpeg等)都已经安装好了，依然如此。 zz: yonmoon — 2015-07-05 12:46
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 没脑子的首相 : 野田佳彦去医院检查, 医生拿着他的X光片遗憾地说:"首相阁下,您脑子里长了个瘤子。 " 野田佳彦一听就高兴地跳了起来,大叫:"太好了。" 医生非常不解地问道:"首相阁下,这值得高兴吗?" "当然,这样一来就再也没有人怀疑我没脑子了。"
<mayli> 测试
<ubrl> mayli:点点点.  03:21
<^k^> 新 因特网相关软件 • 防火墙问题 http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471603 一. 默认禁止有应用的网络通信. 当应用产生通信流量的时候 提示用户 该应用正在通信 例如 chrome pid 访问的远程地址 然后如果用户放行 则 该应用可以产生网络流量 二. 白名单, 运行用户自己设置 默认运行
<Freebuilder> 吼吼
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 来不及 :      小虎重重地摔了一跤,满身是泥的跑回家里。妈妈看见了,惊叫起来:"你怎么搞的?刚穿上的新裤子,就弄的这么脏?"小虎说:"妈妈,我摔的时候来不及把裤子脱掉。"  
<^k^> pity: 拜p哥
<iMadper> pity: 拜p姐
<iMadper> ^k^: 你怎么这么不懂事...
<pity> iMadper: ^k^ ....
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<Freebuilder> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 15.04 • 莱鸟求教：sed命令批量删除指定的行…… http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471604 老实说，外事不举问百度，我也问过咯，不过真心看不懂…… 我的要求蛮简单，我喜欢看小说，于是通过firefox的插件downthemall，把某个网站的所有小说页面下载到了一个文件夹
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<Freebuilder> 吼吼
<Freebuilder> 又跳闸了
<Freebuilder> 我在家上网，ipv6 有毛用
<Freebuilder> ？
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i0.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M09/00/08/Cg-4WFI2rYSIcE3JAACsxOA9lgkAALrIQDY0BsAAKzc426.jpg 果蔬的创意造型
<Freebuilder> 吼吼
<Freebuilder> 洗澡睡觉
<a___> 用IRC做网游服务有人感兴趣吗?
<^k^> HowIsItGoing: 拜 拜
<iMadper> how
<^k^> 新 初学者园地 - 15.04 • 系统显示两个输入法图标，怎么恢复成一个？ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=471606 在右上角有显示两个输入法图标，默认是两个小企鹅（fcitx），两个图标一样，点击后的菜单显示的不一样。在输入的时候也会出现两个输入框，一个是搜狗输入法的，另
<^k^>  ─> 一个上边有ubuntu的图标。系统版本为15.04。 zz: xingya771 — 2015-07-05 21:59
<reds> 彷佛不热闹，大家好
<wtm_iphone> 呵呵
<wtm_iphone> 好长时间没人
<^k^> pity: 拜p哥
<knownbad> .
#ubuntu-cn 2016-07-04
<^k^> 新  办公、图像、机械电子设计等 • impress 幻灯片里面怎么设置插入的音乐？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479197 有一套幻灯片的测试题（见附件），里面有一道设置音乐循环播放的，这个怎么操作？ Quote: （5） 第3张插入音乐，自动播放，播放到最后一张幻灯片（第5张） zz
<^k^>  ─> : TeliuTe — 2016-07-04 11:27
<jackma_> 要不要出来活跃一下
<ooOO_OOoo> iMadper: 拜频道壕！
<^k^> ooOO_OOoo: 拜首席
 * ooOO_OOoo kk momo
<iMadper> ooOO_OOoo: momo
<jackma> ?
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i2.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M03/0A/0F/Cg-4WlI2nWGIaz0tAAAhSTF25LgAALrFQIP7ZUAACFh228.jpg 除奸惩恶,打报不平的侠客
<IsoaSFlus> 萌新瑟瑟发抖
<jackma> 都不上班了是吧
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • [求助] 用u盘安装ubuntu出现问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479199 http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/ ... on-windows 通过这个网址的方法制作的启动盘 出现如下问题 zz: lyc1998 — 2016-07-04 13:51
<jackma> 会不会你下载的系统有问题
<e6nian> 话说用irc的还有多少人呢
<e6nian> 好久了，回来看下，原来几个老频道里老熟人都没有了
<jackma> 还有我在
<jackma> 我觉得irc比qq群方便
<yunfan> jackma: 最小要求方便  其他时候不方便
<want> 我们有QQ群吗？
<jackma> 不知道
<jackma> 但是习惯了  感觉这个要好点
<want> qq群可以截图
<want> 国外有可以截图的聊天软件吗
<jackma> 貌似截图很少用上
<jackma> 可以发送截图  哈哈
<jackma> 但是irc删除2解决技术问题 所以不用担心无用信息
<want> 你们在哪国啊
<jackma> 中国
<jackma> 这是中文社区……
<want> 你怎么运用Linux
<want> 用在什么场合啊
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • [求助]求推荐台式机无线网卡（需有可靠的linux驱动）  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479201 家里的台式机一直托着网线，不方便。 求有经验的坛友推荐一款可靠的无线网卡，或者品牌。 我看了TPLink的官网上有一款似乎不错，但是TPLink官网没有li
<^k^>  ─> nux驱动。 主要是驱动问题，望大家指点！ 我电脑系统是Ubuntu16.04。 zz: schoolboy — 2016-07-04 …
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • [求助]求推荐台式机无线网卡（需有可靠的linux驱动）  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479202 家里的台式机一直托着网线，不方便。 求有经验的坛友推荐一款可靠的无线网卡，或者品牌。 我看了TPLink的官网上有一款似乎不错，但是TPLink官网没有li
<^k^>  ─> nux驱动。 主要是驱动问题，望大家指点！ 我电脑系统是Ubuntu16.04。 zz: schoolboy — 2016-07-04 …
<^{^> hello
<ubrl> ^{^:点点点.  16:20
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.10 • ubuntu16如何添加域？？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479203 我看下面有个朋友也在问，到底如何添加？有明白人吗？ sudo apt-get install powerbroker-open 正在读取软件包列表... 完成 正在分析软件包的依赖关系树 正在读取状态信息... 完成 E: 无法定位软件包 powerbroker-
<^k^>  ─> open 各种无法定位，换过源也不成 zz: Corrupt — 2016-07-04 16:09
<nyfair> 一群鰯鸟
<IsoaSFlus> nyfair, 前辈早
<nyfair> 这里已经死了吧
<want> 带我们走条生路啊
<nyfair> 加我qq
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 小笑话四则 : 小商店的主人半夜里被一个强盗从床上拎了起来,强盗手持利刃,恶狠狠地威胁道:"把钱都交出来。"小老板委屈地说:"实在没有办法,昨天晚上您的同行已经来把钱都拿走了。"强盗气愤地吼道:"你为什么不把门锁好。"
<yunfan> http://m.cnbeta.com/view/516711.htm  这个貌似不错 千兆口+usb3.0
<ubrl> yunfan: ⇪ 迅雷下载宝京东首销：159元送种子_移动版_cnBeta.COM
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • BT种子为什么总是下不动？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479205 在ubuntu下下载BT从来没有速度的，不知道是什么原因。难道真的要放弃linux吗。我用的就是ubuntu自带的transmission,希望各位前辈指点一下，但请别说wine。谢谢！ zz: rosn — 2016-07-04 20:53
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • BT种子为什么总是下不动？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479206 在ubuntu下下载BT从来没有速度的，不知道是什么原因。难道真的要放弃linux吗。我用的就是ubuntu自带的transmission,希望各位前辈指点一下，但请别说wine。谢谢！ zz: rosn — 2016-07-04 20:58
<^k^> 新  其它类Unix OS发行版 • Mint Live 安裝程式 - 指令行介面  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479207 LMDE(sid) / Linux Mint 18 只適用於個人整合的版本. Debian 應該也能用. 優點:安裝快速. Code: $ wget https://github.com/Mint-Fans/linux-package/raw/master/mint-live-installer-cli $ chmod 755 mint-live-installer-cli $ mint-l
<^k^>  ─> ive-installer-cli zz: torachiyo — 2016-07-04 21:00
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 16.04启动总报错，还不知道是什么错  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479208 如图 原来是ubuntu换XFCE的WM，报鐕 一狠心格了重装，呃，报错变成两个了，提交完了下回开机还报 zz: mrfox — 2016-07-04 21:03
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 16.04启动总报错，还不知道是什么错  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479209 如图 原来是ubuntu换XFCE的WM，报鐕 一狠心格了重装，呃，报错变成两个了，提交完了下回开机还报 zz: mrfox — 2016-07-04 21:06
#ubuntu-cn 2016-07-05
<^k^> 新  服务器基础应用 • ubuntu16 32位运行oscam出现问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479212 请教一下，我现在用win2003安装的VM虚拟，然后安装ubuntu16 32位服务器，最近安装了oscam。先进行了#apt-get install ssh #apt-get install gcc #apt-get install make（源代码包） #apt-get install subversion （图形化
<^k^> 新  Mint • [求助] 重启后,桌面背景变纯黑,菜单栏小时  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479213 重启后,桌面背景就变成纯黑色了,菜单栏也不见了,快捷键几乎都不能用,还好桌面右键菜单还有效,可以开启terminal~ 有谁碰到过吗? 我有尝试google了一下,没解决,求帮忙 zz: 冰川孤辰 — 2016-07
<^k^>  ─> -05 8:55
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 我生病了 : 一个女孩子一直暗恋着一位医生,她为了想见到这位医生同时引起他的注意,所以每天都去找这位医生看玻可是,这一个星期以来这个女孩都没出现,医生正觉得奇怪时,她终于又出现在医院门口了。医生很好奇地问她为什么这几天都没来?女孩答道:"因为我生病了。"
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • wget -O 和 -P 可以联用么？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479215 想同时改名和指定保存目录 wget -O 123.pdf -P /test http://pubs.acs.org/doi/pdf/10.1021/jacs.6b00567 好像不行 zz: sluding — 2016-07-05 11:35
<ziyudiemou> https://program-think.blogspot.com/2016/06/github-take-down-zhao-repository.html
<ubrl> ⇪ t: 热烈庆贺“太子党关系网络”开源项目率先获得朝廷认证 @ 编程随想的博客
<virtualsex> 大家忙啥呢
<ziyudiemou> virtualsex:我在忙着和liuyan作斗争呢
<virtualsex> 刘艳？
<ziyudiemou> linuxba频道的群主
<ziyudiemou> liuyan就是个五毛
<virtualsex> 这里的#linuxba？
<ziyudiemou> 是的
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i2.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M09/00/07/Cg-4WFI2m7OIUOF4AACwG-QCllQAALq5QGcz60AALAz832.jpg 流行歌曲就是棒
<ahatony> 伸个懒腰
<^k^> 新  字体美化和中文支持 • fcitx-diagnose命令后，竟然发现16.04的桌面环境是gnome！应该是unity才对呀，怎么回事儿？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479216 fcitx-diagnose # 系统信息: 1. `uname -a`: Linux HPLinux 4.4.0-28-generic #47-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jun 24 10:09:13 UTC 2016 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux 2. `lsb_releas
<^k^>  ─> e -a`: No LSB modules are available. Distributor ID:Ubuntu Description:Ubuntu 16.04 LTS Release:16.04 Codename:xenial …
<^k^> 新  字体美化和中文支持 • fcitx-diagnose命令后，竟然发现16.04的桌面环境是gnome！应该是unity才对呀，怎么回事儿？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479217 fcitx-diagnose # 系统信息: 1. `uname -a`: Linux HPLinux 4.4.0-28-generic #47-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jun 24 10:09:13 UTC 2016 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux 2. `lsb_releas
<^k^>  ─> e -a`: No LSB modules are available. Distributor ID:Ubuntu Description:Ubuntu 16.04 LTS Release:16.04 Codename:xenial …
<^k^> 新  字体美化和中文支持 • fcitx-diagnose命令后，竟然发现16.04的桌面环境是gnome！应该是unity才对呀，怎么回事儿？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479218 fcitx-diagnose # 系统信息: 1. `uname -a`: Linux HPLinux 4.4.0-28-generic #47-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jun 24 10:09:13 UTC 2016 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux 2. `lsb_releas
<^k^>  ─> e -a`: No LSB modules are available. Distributor ID:Ubuntu Description:Ubuntu 16.04 LTS Release:16.04 Codename:xenial …
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新  其它类Unix OS发行版 • NVIDIA Optimus 驅動 安裝腳本  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479219 僅支援 LMDE (Debian) / LMAE (Arch Linux) 五本兔版本 NVIDIA Optimus 驅動 問題很多 可以說是根本不能用.. So... 放棄了.... $ wget https://github.com/Mint-Fans/linux-pack ... mus-driver $ chmod 755 nvidia-optimus-driver $ ./nv
<^k^>  ─> idia-optimus-driver zz: torachiyo — 2016-07-05 16:00
<Weixiao> hi
<ubrl> Weixiao:点点点.  18:11
<Weixiao> ...
<saimazoon> 早上好
<saimazoon> 我在用emacspyim输入法
<saimazoon> 可是我觉得不太好
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 经典笑话:报复心理 : 亨利的妻子老是埋怨亨利没有本事赚钱,不能让她过上舒服的日子。 一天晚上,亨利怄着气看完电视后,准备上床睡觉,正在脱上衣的妻子命令他道:"快把窗帘拉上,别人看到,多不好意思！ " 亨利回答道:"没关系,别的男人要是看见你的模样,他会把自
<^k^>  ─> 家的窗帘拉上的。"
#ubuntu-cn 2016-07-06
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • dpkg安装完程序怎么启动  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479221 用lubuntu xubuntu大半年了，安装完程序还是不知道该怎么在终端里启动。这两个版本，尤其是lubuntu，安装完在类似windows的开始菜单里都有显示。在ubuntu里用终端安装完程序该怎么启动？我怎么
<^k^>  ─> 知道它安装完了启动名字叫什么？不至于要用find搜索吧。不想用软件中心 zz: sluding — 201 …
<^k^> 新  笔记本、UMPC支持 • BUG???????????  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479222 我用ubuntu16.04 笔记本合上之后电脑无法正常待机，怎么回事??是bug吗？？？ zz: hanis_ghost — 2016-07-06 10:07
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i0.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g3/M08/00/07/Cg-4WFI2ogSISP0sAADMv06afTYAALq_AIPsosAAMzX726.jpg 我好想拥有一台这样威武的电话
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 虚拟机Ubuntu64位，更新后无法进入，登录成功后跳转到登录页面，一直重复  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479223 Ubuntu64-2016-07-06-09-40-14.png使用apt-get update，然后安装了输入法，中文环境（之前是英文的）。重启后一直无法使用管理员登录，只能使用客人身
<^k^>  ─> 份登录。 使用管理员登录后闪一下，然后又回到登录页面了。google了很多，说是sudo rm - …
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 不识自家字 :     张丞相酷好草圣张旭之狂草,但他的字却写不好,为同僚们所讥笑。他本人却泰然自若,不存介蒂。    一天,张丞相偶然吟得一诗句,便索笔疾书,满纸龙飞凤舞,人莫能识。丞相让他的侄子誊抄。侄子每遇波折奇险之字,便惘然搁笔,拿着字问丞相:"这是
<^k^>  ─> 个什么字?"张丞相熟视良久,终不能识之,遂训其侄:"你为何不早问,致使我忘记了是何字 …
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 求助，安装ubuntu 16后无法进入系统  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479225 机子是256 SSD+1TB HDD，GTX 965M，i7里还有个集显。用的是旧BIOS 先在SSD上装了个Win 10，然后从HDD分了500G再装的Ubuntu 16（自动分区） 直接进入默认ubuntu进不去登录桌面，加了nomodeset能登录但
<^k^>  ─> 之后桌面空白或弹框报系统错误。 ----------------------------------------------------------- 补充： …
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • 双硬盘双系统启动问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479226 先说一下电脑配置： Toshiba C850 CPU：i5-2450 RAM：Kingston 8Gb VGA：AMD Radeon HD 7610 1Gb HD1：Toshiba Q300 240G HD2：Toshiba MQ 500Gb ------------------------------------- 问题如下： 在HD1上安装了windows10，之后拆去，用HD2安装
<^k^> 新  桌面特效 • 求教  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479227 捕获.PNG小白求教，上面的图标怎么弄？？？？ zz: tinydust007 — 2016-07-06 19:35
<^k^> 新  开源小工具 • simple simon游戏....（离成功就差一步。。）  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479228 我按照《c语言入门经典》里第四章最后那个例子写了个simple simon 的游戏，就是显示几个数字，一秒后删掉数字，然后让玩家输入，看对不对。 但我运行后发现 根本无法显示数字
<^k^>  ─> ，后来我把 答案的源码编译链接执行后发现也不能显示 ！！！这是怎么回事？？ 在后来 …
<ahatony> ubuntu上能装qq么？
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • sources.list & apt update 问题求教  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479229 今天运行apt update 很诧异我没有添加过mirror.bit.edu.cn啊？查看了一下也确实没有出现在sources.list里啊？ 但并不是每次都出现，再次运行update的时候并没有再出现，求教问题出现的原因和解
<^k^>  ─> 决办法。(ubuntu 16.06 64bit) Code: sudo apt update Hit:1 http://mirrors.ustc.edu.cn/ubuntu xenial InRelease Get:2 …
#ubuntu-cn 2016-07-07
<^k^> 新  游戏和游戏模拟器 • ubuntu kulin 16.04安装steam正常，但是无法打开终端错误 如下图  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479230 参考附件图片， zz: jjdxk — 2016-07-07 0:10
<axhiao> 有人用过mysql的get_lock方法实现过分布式锁吗？
<^k^> 新  手机和平板 • 3735f平板装Ubuntu遇到的奇葩事  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479231 首先是最让我无语的显示。启动时加nomodeset 100% 进系统，但intel驱动不工作。不加nomodeset有一定机率进入系统，且显卡识别正常。气死人了，开机要重启十次以上才能正常用。 接着是触控屏，在
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • ubuntu14.04 下无法调整分辨率  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479232 请问一下,使用ubuntu14.04 系统 显示器使用dell的E916,没有独显,cpu是i56500 在显示里无法调节分辨率(分辨率上的内置显示器也无法开启) 图形里显示 Gallium 0.4 on llvmpipe (LLVM 3.6, 256 bits) 安装了intel-linu
<^k^>  ─> x-graphics-installer,也在etc和usr的X11下都创建过xorg.conf,依然不行 输入xrandr只显示 xrandr xrandr: …
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • ubuntu启动时黑屏报错0x00000002 fault at 0x4188ac [ IBUS ]  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479233 开始从15.10升级至16.04中。黑屏报错MMIO write of 0x00000002 FAULT at 0x4188ac [ IBUS ]. 后来通过硬盘重装了16.04，ubuntu可以正常启动，但是在启动时这个页面还是会出现，求助，谢
<^k^>  ─> 谢。 zz: sikasjc — 2016-07-07 11:59
<RabbitKing> <RabbitKing> hi
<RabbitKing> * Jucato has quit (Quit: Konversation terminated!)
<RabbitKing> <RabbitKing> want tutorial phyton lover
<RabbitKing> <RabbitKing> come to ##xWindow
<RabbitKing> <eevee> stealth_: it is much more confusing.  if i see "say_hi" and i want to know what it is, i can just look at the top of the file to see where it's imported from
<RabbitKing> <RabbitKing> hi
<RabbitKing> * Jucato has quit (Quit: Konversation terminated!)
<RabbitKing> <RabbitKing> want tutorial phyton lover
<RabbitKing> <RabbitKing> come to ##xWindow
<RabbitKing> <eevee> stealth_: it is much more confusing.  if i see "say_hi" and i want to know what it is, i can just look at the top of the file to see where it's imported from
<RabbitKing> <RabbitKing> top notch document from me
<RabbitKing> <RabbitKing> there is proxy in it
<RabbitKing> <RabbitKing> you need to join ##xWindow to open it
<^k^> 新  编译或打包 • 如何在执行文件中自动实现文档的编辑？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479234 最近在写一个简单的安装调用包，里面需要编辑profile文档，增加PATH变量 怎么在.sh文档中实现打开/etc/profile并在最后一行 添加固定的代码？ 目前我不得不写成两个可执行文件，执行
<^k^>  ─> 完第一个之后手动增加环境变量再执行第二个 zz: guistar — 2016-07-07 12:17
<cherrot> imadper 不在？
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 电脑公司开业庆典 : 电脑公司开业之际,亲朋好友饮酒助兴。一声"开机(启)",大家各自开启一瓶啤酒。"清零",大家举瓶畅饮,进行一次"批处理"。"复位",放下酒瓶。…… "嘿,别喝了,我的内存不够,没法运行。"甲拍拍肚皮道。 "可不,我的显示器也出毛病了。"乙颤抖着手
<^k^>  ─> ,语无伦次地说。 "哎,我的键盘怎么失灵了。"丙叫嚷,"眼前一切都飘飘摇摇的"。
<llb608> 有人么？
<ubrl> llb608:点点点.  15:40
<llb608> ？
<llb608> AMD 6470 16.04 显卡不认
<llb608> 怎么弄啊
<llb608> 认了一个INTER CPU 的显卡
<llb608> 没有人么？
<^k^> 新  其它类软件 • 在16.04版本上，memcache如何开机启动多个实例  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479235 在14.04 servers上按照文档 cp memcached_2.conf memcached_3.conf memcached_4.conf 修改每个配置文件的端口，reboot后会自动带起来，但是在16.04 server上这个方法无效 ！ 求大神解惑！ zz: willin2010
<^k^>  ─> — 2016-07-07 15:58
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 单词记忆法 :     来是come,去是go ,点头yes,摇头no,美是标题佛,花是福老二,剩下的自己想法记吧。  
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 明断  :     "县官老爷,请你明断。"     "你个刁民,竟敢讥讽本官。难道你就不知道我的一只眼睛已经什么都看不见了吗?"    
<maoge> time to sleep
#ubuntu-cn 2016-07-08
<^k^> 新  华南校区 • 锐捷连接不上，无法上网  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479237 在win10系统基础上装的ubantu，进入ubantu后锐捷一直连不上，显示的是寻找认证服务器，后来就认证失败了。华师的各位哥哥姐姐求解 zz: 门前有个瓜 — 2016-07-08 5:26
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i3.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M00/0B/00/Cg-4WlI2qqSIQOsoAAIBSuDS6z4AALrQgIjzm8AAgFi343.jpg 观棋不语乃真君子
<^k^> harajuku: 拜码农
<harajuku> harajuku: 拜码畜
<^k^> harajuku: ok harajuku => 拜码畜
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • ubuntu 14.04 lts displayport菊花链（mst）异常  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479239 驱动是最新的367.27，能够检测到副显示器，但信息寥寥。只要打开副显示器的电源，主显示器就会不停的闪烁，副显示器漆黑一片。 关闭副显示器就一切回归正常（当然只能单屏使
<^k^> 新  Wine及其分支 • wine下双击程序图标摄氏，然后终端下也打不开了  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479240 wine安装photoshop8.0,在终端里 wine Photoshop.exe 可以运行，手残在找到ps的文件夹，双击了下Photoshop.exe，报错，然后在终端也报错进不去了。现在想卸载了重装一次，该怎么卸载
<^k^>  ─> ？winecfg里看不到 ps 软件 zz: sluding — 2016-07-08 11:30
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu 14.0 xp双系统下ubuntu网络无法连接，提示网线被拔出  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479241 [size=150]如题：ubuntu 14.0 xp双系统下ubuntu网络无法连接，提示网线被拔出。切换到xp下网卡工作一切正常，但切换到ubuntu系统下if获取不了，连接也无法成
<^k^>  ─> 功。如何解决？？ zz: wang181671 — 2016-07-08 11:49
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • vbox下ubuntu14.04无法识别usb以太网如何解决？？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479242 如题：安装了vbox最新版的虚拟机，usb拓展件安装正常。如何在虚拟机下识别到usb以太网设备。我在双系统下的ubuntu14.04系统下可以识别到usb以太网设备 zz: wang181671
<^k^>  ─> — 2016-07-08 11:54
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 准备小弟弟 : 妈妈问小女儿,生日那天最想要什么礼物,女儿大声说:"想要一个小弟弟。"妈妈回答道:"爸爸和妈妈也很愿意给你一个小弟弟,但在你生日之前没有足够的时间准备小弟弟。"女儿奇怪道:"那你们为什么不像爸爸的工厂那样做呢?他们有什么东西要赶的话,就会找更
<^k^>  ─> 多的人来加班。"
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 安装完程序怎么打开  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479243 dpkg -i WineQQ7.8-20151109-Longene.deb 安装完 dpkg -l | grep wine , 结果 ii wine-qq7.8-longeneteam 2015.11.06 all Wine 1.7.50 patched for QQ7.8. Contact us ( www.longene.org ),if the deb package does not work. 这是安装成了么？该怎么打开？
<^k^>  ─> 一般程序如果安装完了怎么找在终端中用什么名字可以打开它？ 是不是它的启动程序是 …
<love> 有人在吗？
<ubrl> love:点点点.  16:35
<notadeveloper> hi
<ubrl> notadeveloper:点点点.  16:37
<love> 各位高手，请问一下，我在debian下编译安装了两个库文件。位置在/usr/local/lib下，但是我在系统里又安装了低版本的相同的库文件。请问如何能让系统使用我自己安装的新版本库文件
<notadeveloper> is there typhoon right now in taiwan
<notadeveloper> ?
<onlylove> why are you intrested in typhoon
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • Ubuntu 16.04 LTS ADSL拨号上网(ppp)不能连接,断开解决办法  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479247 一种方法在http://www.囗囗囗.io/?a=url&k=c884e181&u=aHR0cDovL3d3dy5jbmJsb2dzLmNvbS9CbGFja1N0b3JtL3AvNTQ3NTE4OS5odG1s&t=5Y2H57qnVWJ1bnR1IDE2LjA0IExUU!WQjiBEU0zmi6jlj7fkuIrnvZEocHBwKei@nuaOpeiHquWKqO
<^k^>  ─> aWreW8gOino!WGs!WKnuazlS4uLg==&s=dWJ1bnR1MTYuMDQg5a695bim5ouo5Y!3 在NetworkManager里修改DSL的连接属性，在P …
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 16.04LTS版本想问下如何检测和确定独显已经装了驱动并正常  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479249 显卡是gtx965m，装了16.04LTS，一般系统应该带有NV驱动的吧，就是不确定是否正常，敢问该如何检测驱动正常，这样才能知道需不需要另外装驱动 zz: 狐狸也糊涂
<^k^>  ─> — 2016-07-08 18:00
<^k^> 新  软件/网站开发 • 在墙外搜索到一篇关于镜像ubuntu到到电视的博客，具体的细节想请问大家  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479250 文章是这个地址 [url]http://realmike.org/blog/2011/02/09/live-desktop-streaming-via-dlna-on-gnulinux/ [/url] 里面的实现的脚本用的python 基本意思大概是录制ubuntu的视
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 搜狗输入法无法安装，试了半天了，没办法去球大神了  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479251 ~/下载$ sudo dpkg -i sogoupinyin.deb (正在读取数据库 ... 系统当前共安装有 204442 个文件和目录。) 正准备解包 sogoupinyin.deb ... 正在将 sogoupinyin (2.0.0.0078) 解包到 (2.0.0.00
<^k^>  ─> 78) 上 ... 正在设置 sogoupinyin (2.0.0.0078) ... 正在处理用于 mime-support (3.59ubuntu1) 的触发器 ... …
<Cooler> is there a channel for translation? chinese to english
#ubuntu-cn 2016-07-09
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • 为什么这个PAC代码在Iceweasel的正常模式下工作正常,隐私模式下就要做修改?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479253 为什么这个PAC代码在Iceweasel的正常模式下工作正常,隐私模式下就要做修改? Code: if (shExpMatch(host, "*.google.com"))    {       return "PROXY XXX.0.0.1:XX"
<^k^>  ─> ;    } 以上代码在正常的浏览下完全工作正常,即使地址栏输入的是"google.com"(前面没有www) …
<OOOOoooo> Hi ,请教一个 C 语言问题： uint8_t pixels[10] = {1,2,3,4,5};    pixels+20;
<OOOOoooo> 后面的加号代表啥意思呢？
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 权限管理  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479254 我用的是ubuntu的vnc登录，没有root账号。在查看管理权限时， 输入 $ ls -l red.c 结果是 total 0 想问一下这是不是因为这个文件是空的啊。 zz: qkshr — 2016-07-09 8:41
<^k^> FJKong: 拜见孔叔豪
<^k^> BinLi: 拜 Canonical 4大天壕
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 这是怎么回事  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479255 电脑刚开机运行一会就成这样了只是什么原因求大神解决。 zz: maxyang1 — 2016-07-09 11:47
<liuhongbao> 有人？
<onlylove> 没有，你可以走了
<lhb> 有谁知道ubuntu-mate 怎么完全设置中文？
<sulit> hi
<ubrl> sulit:点点点.  13:31
<lhb> 。。。
<lhb> 2016年07月09日13:31:27
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 听歌 : 在公车站候车时,我眼睛看报,耳朵带了耳机听音乐,感觉到旁边似乎有个人把头靠近我肩膀看我的报纸。我不客气地对他说这种举动令人气恼,并说我情愿给钱让他自己去买报纸看。那人歉然说:"我不是在看你的报纸,我在听你听的歌,那是我心爱的歌曲。"
<mark24> 为什么很感动的感觉
<mark24> 最后他们在一起了么
<^k^> 新  影音多媒体 • Ubuntu16.04右键‘打开方式’选择程序没了命令选择mplayer  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479256 想mplayer打开视频文件很麻烦了，请高手解决。。。。。。安装mplayer-gui 打开会报出错，只能直接用mplayer。 cc.png zz: drc1234 — 2016-07-09 16:00
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 上帝的赏赐 : 一天,杰克下学回家,一进门,看到妈妈赤裸裸地站在镜子前,边扭边说:哦,上帝,如果能赏赐给我一个健壮的男人,该多好啊~！ 第二天,杰克提前放学,刚到家门口,听到屋里传来一阵阵怪叫,杰克透过门缝一看,一个陌生的男人和妈妈躺在床上。 第三天,杰克也
<^k^>  ─> 学着妈妈的样子站在镜子前:哦,上帝,能赏赐一辆脚踏车给我,该多好啊~！
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 新  其它类Unix OS发行版 • Debain 套件庫回滾工具  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479268 Debain / LMDE / 基於Debian的發行版 或 使用APT套件管理器的發行版 可選擇使用舊發行版的套件庫降級套件 支援範圍 2005-03-12 到目前Debain各發行版的套件庫 $ wget https://github.com/Mint-Fans/linux-pack ... hot
<^k^>  ─> -switch $ chmod 755 debian-snapshot-switch $ sudo mv debian-snapshot-switch /usr/local/bin/ $ debian-snapshot-switch …
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 忠 实 :      甲:"把旧日的罗曼史讲给老婆听,恐怕没有比这更傻的了。"     乙:"不,更傻的是把新近的罗曼史讲给老婆听。" 
<^k^> 新  C/C++/Java • 井字游戏  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479275 井字游戏就是在一个九宫格内谁先连成三个（横 竖 斜都行），谁就赢 本着代码简洁的目标就用for写了玩家输入落子点的那几行代码（虽然这让玩家在玩的时候有点别扭，但起码代码看着简介一些） 我也是新手，大家
<^k^>  ─> 可以提意见（我已经自己玩了几次了，没啥问题） Code: //井字棋游戏 #include<stdio.h> int ma …
<^k^> 新  C/C++/Java • 井字游戏  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479276 井字游戏就是在一个九宫格内谁先连成三个（横 竖 斜都行），谁就赢 本着代码简洁的目标就用for写了玩家输入落子点的那几行代码（虽然这让玩家在玩的时候有点别扭，但起码代码看着简介一些） 我也是新手，大家
<^k^>  ─> 可以提意见（我已经自己玩了几次了，没啥问题） Code: //井字棋游戏 #include<stdio.h> int ma …
<notadeveloper> x) good thing not that much flooding
#ubuntu-cn 2016-07-10
<^k^> 新  其它类软件 • iBus这东西真糟糕  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479278 键位经常冲突 根本换不过来 还特别卡 不打字的时候偏偏又跑出来了 zz: root. — 2016-07-09 23:25
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • ubuntu14.04 无线和有线都连不上，网卡驱动也编译不成  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479280 显卡是RTL8723AE，3.1的内核 按照这上面讲的，下了个驱动编译，但是报错， http://askubuntu.com/questions/139632/w ... recognized error: ‘struct <anonymous>’ has no member named
<^k^>  ─> ‘sta’ info->control.sta = sta; error: ‘struct ieee80211_conf’ has no member named ‘channel’ info->band = …
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 老鼠品酒 : 三只老鼠品尝美、日、中三国的酒。喝美国酒的走三步就倒了,喝日本酒的走两步就倒了,喝中国二锅头的提了把菜刀喊:操他妈的猫呢?
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • ubuntu14.04升级16.04的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479281 用的是校园网，源是中科大的。哦，还有，我装的win8和ubuntu14.04的双系统。 zz: F-Passion — 2016-07-10 11:58
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • 如何让Firefox自动reload PAC文件?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479282 如何让Firefox自动reload PAC文件? 搜了一堆方法,貌似现在最简单的也是要安装一个扩展,这样可以增加一个按钮,"一键点击"就可以reload PAC文件 是否有方法让PAC文件被修改时可以自动reload? zz: 科
<^k^>  ─> 学之子 — 2016-07-10 12:33
<^k^> yunfan: 拜二代
<^k^> ..休息一下.. 我的源码: http://github.com/sevk/kk-irc-bot/
<yunfan> 额
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • PAC文件怎么写便于维护?(顺带抛砖引玉)  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479286 PAC文件怎么写便于维护?(顺带抛砖引玉) 这是我目前能想到的最好的便于维护的PAC了 有没有更方便维护的? Code: var patterns=[ "google.com", "zh.wikipedia.org", "gstatic.com", "blogspot.com", "blogger
<^k^>  ─> .com", "googleusercontent.com", "twitter.com", "googleapis.com", "google.com.hk", "blogblog.com" ]; function FindProx …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 单系统运行　Ubuntu 16.04 的第100天（完全不用ｗｉｎ７）  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479287 http://blog.csdn.net/caib1109/article/details/51872641 内容预览： １．我的桌面 ２．我在 Ubuntu 1604 使用搜狗拼音 ３．我在 Ubuntu 1604 使用 WPS DOC XLS PPT ４．我在 Ubuntu 1604 用
<^k^>  ─> chrome 浏览器看视频 ５．我在 Ubuntu 1604 用 网页版微信 zz: sxcai188 — 2016-07-10 18:31
<jackma> 一个周末又过去了
<^k^> 新  字体美化和中文支持 • noto sans cjk不能正确识别  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479293 我的系统是debian jessie，一直很喜欢ubuntu下的字体方案。于是就在debian下仿照ubuntu gnome 16.04那样安装（安装fonts-noto-cjk包和手动安装）了思源字体。但安装后应用程序却没法正确找到Noto Sans C
<^k^>  ─> JK SC，只能找到Noto Sans CJK JP，用fc-list | grep noto显示的结果如下： Code: /usr/share/fonts/opentype …
<^k^> 新  字体美化和中文支持 • noto sans cjk不能正确识别  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479294 我的系统是debian jessie，一直很喜欢ubuntu下的字体方案。于是就在debian下仿照ubuntu gnome 16.04那样安装（安装fonts-noto-cjk包和手动安装）了思源字体。但安装后应用程序却没法正确找到Noto Sans C
<^k^>  ─> JK SC，只能找到Noto Sans CJK JP，用fc-list | grep noto显示的结果如下： Code: /usr/share/fonts/opentype …
<^k^> 新  字体美化和中文支持 • noto sans cjk不能正确识别  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479295 我的系统是debian jessie，一直很喜欢ubuntu下的字体方案。于是就在debian下仿照ubuntu gnome 16.04那样安装（安装fonts-noto-cjk包和手动安装）了思源字体。但安装后应用程序却没法正确找到Noto Sans
<^k^>  ─> CJK SC，只能找到Noto Sans CJK JP，用fc-list | grep noto显示的结果如下： Code: /usr/share/fonts/opentyp …
<lzjqsdd> 我了解的在~目录下创建.fonts文件夹，放到下面就可以，不知道debian行不行。
<^k^> 新  字体美化和中文支持 • noto sans cjk不能正确识别  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479296 我的系统是debian jessie，一直很喜欢ubuntu下的字体方案。于是就在debian下仿照ubuntu gnome 16.04那样安装（安装fonts-noto-cjk包和手动安装）了思源字体。但安装后应用程序却没法正确找到Noto Sans
<^k^>  ─> CJK SC，只能找到Noto Sans CJK JP，用fc-list | grep noto显示的结果如下： Code: /usr/share/fonts/opentyp …
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • GRUB  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479297 本人新人一枚，弱弱的问一句， GRUB GRUB2 NeoGRUB 分别有什么区别和联系啊？ zz: keysun11952 — 2016-07-10 20:41
<Any_where> hello，晚上好。
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 16.04 • 虚拟机ubuntu-16.04 网络设置 命令行  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=479298 虚拟机网络模式设为“桥接”，原本想做如下配置： vim /etc/sysconfig/network-scripts/ifcfg-eth0 需要改动的: BOOTPROTO=static #默认是自动获取dhcp,这里我们改成static静态 需要增加的: IPADDR=192.16
<wangcankun> hello
<ubrl> wangcankun:点点点.  22:33
<wangcankun> >>>
<wangcankun> ???
<wangcankun> topic
<wangcankun> @ejy
<locodir-user1234> hello please read: 你好，请阅读  https://sf.net/projects/goldbug/files/bigseven-crypto-audit.pdf   - is anyone able to translate the apps translation file to portuguese ? find it here https://github.com/textbrowser/spot-on/blob/master/branches/trunk/Translations/spot-on_zh.ts and https://github.com/textbrowser/spot-on/blob/master/branches/trunk/Translations/spot-on_zh_HK.ts  deb installer is here: https://sourcefor
<ubrl> ⇪ t: Download GoldBug - Private Communications from SourceForge.net
<locodir-user1234> i meant to chinese, not portuguease, currently we want chinese and portuguese, but mainly chinese, would be nice, if someone can look into it, many thanks regards
#ubuntu-cn 2017-07-03
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 二货,太阳怕月亮么? : 弟弟对哥哥说:"太阳一定怕月亮吧?"  哥哥:"你怎么知道的呢?"  弟弟:"因为它只敢白天出来。晚上月亮一出来,它总是躲着不敢露面。"
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 失败也是成就 :     爱迪生试制白炽灯泡,失败了１２００次．一个商人讽刺他是个毫无成就 的人．爱迪生哈哈大笑:＂我已经有很大的成就,证明了１２００种材料不适 合做灯丝．＂
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/35770.html 尴尬丢人的爆笑时分 : 小伙宋某准备向女友求婚,为了制造浪漫气氛,他将价值5万元的钻戒绑在气球上,准备让气球带着钻戒飞到女友身旁。不料气球直接飞出大门,越飞越远,宋某一边组织人员跟踪气球,一边报警,但最终还是不见了踪
<^k^>  ─> 影……
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.04 - Zesty Zapus • 求助：Ubuntu 17.04 64位 Android studio 无法启动emulator模拟器  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484406 问题描述：本人Ubuntu新手，打算学习Android编程。 参考论坛及网上教程，成功安装了Java，Android studio，但是在启动内置emulator时报错。 错误代码如下：
<^k^>  ─> Emulator: gles2_dispatch_init: Could not load lib64GLES_V2_translator [lib64GLES_V2_translator.so: 无法打开共享 …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.04 - Zesty Zapus • ThinkPad E431 无任何系统,新安装17.04. U盘安装.系统在开机启动提示FAN error..  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484407 如题..我是老的ThinkPad E431上面安装ubuntu的17.04.主要是这个机器跑win10 太卡了..新买了电脑.这个放着也是放着.就想安装ubuntu试试..硬盘
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 LTS • 能ping通，客人会话下可以上网，但在管理员会话中无法登陆网页  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484408 firefox 显示 “代理服务器拒绝连接”，请问怎么解决？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 fishel — 2017-07-03 16:13
<maoyu1111> 哇
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/33956.html 朋友和仇敌 : 两个贪吃懒做的人在聊天。 甲:钱是我的朋友,有了钱我就不愁吃,不愁喝了。 乙:钱可是我的仇敌。我一有钱就赶紧把它花光,也就是把仇敌消灭得干干净净。
<Ronson> hi
<Ronson> 大家好
<Ronson> hi
<Ronson> hi
<Ronson> hi
<Ronson>  没人说话
<Ronson> hi
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 了解你 : "斯杰番,你认识我都10年啦,是么?""是的,我的朋友,是10年了。""你很了解我,是么?""是的,非常了解。""那么,请借100卢布给我吧。""不行,我的朋友,这不行啊！ ""为什么?""因为我太了解你啦。"
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 竟然是图片 http://i5.xiaohua.fd.zol-img.com.cn/t_s600x5000/g4/M01/0B/00/Cg-4WlI2ruWIZ64IAAQOpWKhTkEAALrTwEizFUABA69025.gif 我们有什么好怕的,来到这个世上,就没打算活着回去
#ubuntu-cn 2017-07-04
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 求助:新手误修改了 grub文件。现在不能开机。请问应该如何急救  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484411 时间线比较长，请大家耐心。第一次安装ubantu64位，电脑是dell灵越，有独立显卡。安装时候卡死过很多次。有一次运气比较好，安装成功。但是开机也经
<^k^> 新  笔记本、UMPC支持 • Terminal 自动出现字符~（愁）  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484412 ubuntu16 的Terminal 自动出现某些字符 比如~ ,^[[19 主要是第一个，第二种也会出现，已经确定不是键盘弹不回来的问题。有时候输一下就跟着~ 不输代码又会自动一直跑~~~~~~ 统计信息: 发表于
<^k^>  ─> 由 越王勾践 — 2017-07-04 9:29
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 新  网卡问题以及网络和拨号 • 笔记本电脑网卡没反应  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484423 我是菜鸟，前天安装了ubuntu17.04的系统，可是发现没有无线网，于是我上网按照帖子里给出的教程试了一遍又一遍，依然无法解决问题。 看帖子上说输入sudo lshw -C network会有两个logical n
<^k^>  ─> ame，但我的只找到一个，是因为网卡没有被加载吗？应该怎么解决呀，还望大神指点。 zh …
<^k^> 新  桌面特效 • 怎么为一个html的链接创建一个图标呢？求解  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484428 是这样的，我自己编写了一个html的文件，可以用浏览器打开，我现在在桌面创建了一个快捷方式，于是想加一个图标让他看上去稍微好一点，但是不知道怎么加上去，网上说的是在
<^k^>  ─> /usr/share/applications 下创建一个.desktop 的文件，然后配置就可以，但是我创建之后却不能 …
<^k^> 新  桌面特效 • 怎么为一个html的链接创建一个图标呢？求解  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484430 是这样的，我自己编写了一个html的文件，可以用浏览器打开，我现在在桌面创建了一个快捷方式，于是想加一个图标让他看上去稍微好一点，但是不知道怎么加上去，网上说的是
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 我才不愿像他呢！ : 女儿陈佳一长得和爸爸一个样,爸爸单位组织活动,想带4岁的女儿参加,女儿却厥着小嘴说:"我可不想去了！ "妈妈好奇的问:"这是怎么了,你不是最喜欢和爸爸玩了吗?"小佳一认真的说:"上次我去爸爸工厂,爸爸的同事都说我长的像陈师傅,妈你说陈师
<^k^>  ─> 傅是谁呀?我才不愿像他呢?"
<^k^> 新  Debian发行版 • man blockdev这段表述是推荐用getsize还是getsz?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484431 man blockdev是推荐用getsize还是getsz? Code:        --getsize               Print device size (32-bit!) in sectors. Deprecated in favor of the --getsz option.        --getss               Print sectorsize in
<^k^>  ─> bytes – usually 512.        --getsz               Get size in 512-byte sectors. Quote: Print device size …
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 师傅,我相机 : 一美女从的士上下来,把照相机落在后座了。司机见状赶忙把头伸出窗外,冲着美女喊:"小姐,你相机~。" 美女一脸红,扭过头骂道:"你TMD像鸭！" 然后的士走了。然后美女追着喊:"师傅,我相机,我相机……"
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.04 - Zesty Zapus • 怎么改成中文简体  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484432 我linux装到了Ubuntu10上了，装完是英语，现在怎么汉化。 ————一个刚刚看了30页Linux从入门到精通的初学者 统计信息: 发表于 由 daodaorobot — 2017-07-04 17:10
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • 安装网络共享打印机imageclassMF4452找不到对应驱动，请大指点  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484433 才安装的ubuntu16.04LST 64位的 安装网络共享打印机imageclassMF4452找不到对应驱动，请大虾指点 统计信息: 发表于 由 axiuer — 2017-07-04 17:15
<^k^> 新  云计算 • AWS(亚马逊云计算服务平台)技术峰会2017在北京国家会议中心盛大开幕  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484434 AWS(亚马逊云计算服务平台)技术峰会2017在北京国家会议中心盛大开幕 大家好， AWS 技术峰会2017 北京 将于2017年7月26日在北京国家会议中心盛大开幕。 我们将为
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 握紧我的手 : 牧师对坐在电椅上将被执行死刑的犯人说:"你临死前还有什么要求就说吧,我会帮助你的。"犯人道:"牧师,如果您用您那温暖的手握紧我的手,我就可以安心地死啦。" 
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.04 - Zesty Zapus • 新人求教，关于ubantu17.4安装问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484436 我下载了ubantu17.4通过软碟通刻录到u盘里，然后安装出现提示unable to find a medium containing a live file system，本人笔记本y460，用其他电脑试过uefi可启动，普通模式就出现这个问题
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 LTS • 16.04使用gnome-flashback桌面很多窗口无法改变大小  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484437 还是习惯经典的桌面。 原来14.04安装gnome-session-flashback并使用一点问题都没有。 可在16.04上，文件管理器、系统设置等程序都无法改变大小（鼠标放到窗口右下角不变成改变大
<^k^>  ─> 小的那种指针，根本没法调大小），并且左上角会显示黑影（如图中红圈） 请问如何解 …
#ubuntu-cn 2017-07-05
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.04 - Zesty Zapus • github上下下来的md文件用什么软件来读比价好啊？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484438 ![](../images/ch0-01.png) 文档里面有这些符号，好像一般编辑器识别不了 统计信息: 发表于 由 widon1104 — 2017-07-04 23:21
<^k^> 新  虚拟机和虚拟化 • [help]ubuntuserver16.04安装了virtualbox及phpvirtuaobox不能启用3D加速  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484439 还有个疑问,在文字界面下,不需要安装显卡驱动吗? lspci显示: VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Device 5a85 (rev 0b) 但用glxinfo | grep rendering则显示: Error: unable to ope
<^k^>  ─> n display 然后我就想,难道是因为显卡驱动问题所以在phpvirtualbox里不能开启3D(系统已在安全 …
<^k^> 新  Shell脚本 • 脚本里的变量中的变量问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484440 脚本如下 Code: #!/bin/bash offset=$1 Ddate=`date -d '${offset} day' +%Y%m%d` ls *${Ddate}* 运行脚本"aa.sh 0"，提示错误"date: invalid date '${offset} day'" 如果把Ddate里的${offset}直接改成一个数字，就可以运行脚本。 怎么解
<^k^>  ─> 决呢？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 aocif32 — 2017-07-05 8:51
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 LTS • ubuntu 16.04 霍尔开关  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484442 问题: 盒盖,霍尔开关工作,发现从灭屏到进入suspend有10S的时间,但是,按电源键选择待机,看log,从灭屏到suspend只有1.5s,时间. 如何让霍尔开关只灭屏,而不让系统进入suspend? 统计信息: 发表于 由 yangweili1987 —
<^k^>  ─> 2017-07-05 9:24
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • 打不上显卡驱动，求助  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484443 配置： Intel® Core™ i7-4800MQ 目前风扇狂转，intel@Graphics Update Tool 工具 卡在1% Ensuring consistent system... OK Listing packages... OK Setting up repositories... OK Installing packages... Updating package cache... 源已经更改，并且
<^k^>  ─> 已经升级，请问各位高手，该怎么办？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 qq814043451 — 2017-07-05 9:52
<pasv> NICK pasv
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.04 - Zesty Zapus • 在大神在Ubuntu16.04上安装11对战平台的么？求教！  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484444 最近系统换了Ubuntu 16.04 LTS 但是以前的11对战平台没法玩了，请问怎么在Ubuntu上安装11对战平台？ 用Wine可以运行War3.exe 就是分辨率比较低！ 统计信息: 发表于
<^k^>  ─> 由 chinazsw — 2017-07-05 11:33
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 妙答沙皇 : 一次,沙皇下令召见乌克兰伟大的诗人谢甫琴科（1814—1861年）。宫殿上,文武百官都向沙皇弯腰鞠躬,只有诗人凛然直立。沙皇大怒,说:"你为什么不向我弯腰鞠躬?"诗人冷笑着说:"陛下要见我,我要是像他们一样弯腰鞠躬,你怎么看得清我呢?"
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.04 - Zesty Zapus • 雷鸟添加附件的快捷键是什么？找不到。  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484445 雷鸟添加附件的快捷键是什么？找不到。 统计信息: 发表于 由 tang.zhe — 2017-07-05 14:42
<^k^> 新  数据库管理 • mysql无法连接  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484446 我是Ubuntu16.04，MySQL是5.7.15 ，连接MySQL数据库时，如果直接mysql指令连接，是可以连接的；但是借助工具如mycli,mysql workbench时进行连接，就显示无法连接；求助大神。。。。 错误代码：(2003, "Can't connect to MySQL se
<^k^>  ─> rver on 'localhost' ([Errno -2] Name or service not known)") 统计信息: 发表于 由 guluo — 2017-07-05 15:10
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<xinyi2> hello
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu中文衍生版 • 如何定制一个自己的Linux发行版啊 ？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484447 如何定制一个自己的Linux发行版啊 ？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 aorey — 2017-07-05 15:55
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 新  Wine及其分支 • 我的系统是优麒麟16.04安装最新版 的wine，wine启动不了  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484448 我的系统是优麒麟16.04安装最新版 的wine，wine启动不了 这是怎么回事，用哪个版本的比较好。 统计信息: 发表于 由 hhhh512mail — 2017-07-05 18:05
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • parted 中与 diskpart 的 clean 等效的命令是什么  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484449 手册、文档都看了，没找到。请指点一二。 clean 这个命令相当于 mac 中的“抹掉”操作，将硬盘中的磁盘分区表清空，使之成为一个未初始化的状态。 那么在 parted 中有等效
<^k^>  ─> 的命令吗，如果没有的话，dd 可否？我想到一个命令未测试不知是否有效：dd if=/dev/zero of …
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/15280.html 你有奶吗? : 下班后男女同事几人相约到饭店小聚,男同事要白酒,女同事要酸奶。 一会儿,小姐就把菜和白酒端了上来,男同事开始吃喝起来。 一男同事突然发现没给女同事上酸奶,于是问小姐:"有奶吗?" 小姐脸红红的嗫嚅回答到:"有、
<^k^>  ─> 不大。"
#ubuntu-cn 2017-07-06
<^k^> 新  Wine及其分支 • 我的系统是优麒麟16.04安装crossover QQ输入不了中文，  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484452 我的系统是优麒麟16.04安装crossover QQ输入不了中文，输入法在其它软件上都能正常输入中文，就是在QQ信息框内不能输入中文，装的是crossover 自己下载的轻聊版，其它都能
<^k^>  ─> 正常使用，就是不能输入中文 ，求大神帮忙，crossover 15.10 统计信息: 发表于 由 hhhh512mai …
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 LTS • 装软件后，蓝牙被禁用  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484453 我刚装完ubuntu 16.04后，蓝牙是可以用的，可是在装了一些软件后，蓝牙就不能用了，不知道为什么 感觉好像是装了wine后，蓝牙不能用的，可是把wine卸载后，还是不能用 哪位大神能帮忙解决 统计信
<^k^>  ─> 息: 发表于 由 guowx — 2017-07-06 9:02
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • [求助] Ubuntu双系统仅win8总是要重启一次才能进入  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484455 . 1. 开机进入grub2后, 选择win8系统后 2. 出现错误: no such device: 3. 然后我按 alt+Ctrl+Delete重启后再选择进入, 则可以了 4. 每次开机都得来一遍 5. 我插上另一块移动硬盘就不需要重
<xinyi2> hello
<^k^> 新  常用硬件支持 • 求助：扩屏时总有一个屏幕显示未知设备  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484457 本人现有一台笔记本电脑，两台屏幕。 现将笔记本作为主机，VGA和HDMI接口上各连接一台显示器。 由于显卡只能驱动两台屏幕，于是关闭了笔记本自己的显示器。 外接的两台显示
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 16.04 LTS • Ubuntu16.04安装在SSD上，启动黑屏光标闪烁  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484458 使用移动SSD安装ubuntu16.04，启动时，一直黑屏，左上角光标闪烁 但是，在别的电脑上面可是进入系统，在戴尔台式机去不能。 统计信息: 发表于 由 DC921115 — 2017-07-06 11:44
<^k^> 取新帖 timeout
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/30548.html 换这个 : 今天在网吧上网看到一个小孩子站着看别人玩DOTA, 嘴里还含着一根棒棒糖！如此不和谐的场面居然没人管管吗? 我实在坐不住了,走到小孩子的身后拍了怕他, 递过一根烟:"小兄弟,嘴里的吐掉,换这个。。"
<^k^> 新  手机和平板 • 安卓2.3可以chroot到安卓4.0么？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484459 本人受到Linux on 安卓 启发，既然chroot可以免去适配驱动的烦恼，可不可以用chroot来让符合安卓4.0条件，但是没有人适配新系统的手机用上安卓4.0 或者一个冷门手机不用适配，也可以用上小米，
<^k^>  ─> 百度云之类的第三方系统，这绝对可以改变手机市场 统计信息: 发表于 由 1282841885 — 20 …
<^k^> 新  字体美化和中文支持 • ibus 17.04 ibus sunpinyin 设置报错解决  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484460 好久没用ubuntu,最近安装了ubuntu 17.04,发现ibus 的sun拼音输入法切换确实是PgUp和PaDn键，很不方便。进ibus-setup，设置sunpinyin，报错如下： Code: ImportError: No module named ibus 找遍网上竟然没
<^k^> 新  字体美化和中文支持 • ibus 17.04 ibus sunpinyin 设置报错解决  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484462 好久没用ubuntu,最近安装了ubuntu 17.04,发现ibus 的sun拼音输入法切换确实是PgUp和PaDn键，很不方便。进ibus-setup，设置sunpinyin，报错如下： Code: ImportError: No module named ibus 找遍网上竟然没
<nullnone>  hi folks ,i got telnet opened in my ONU, and named :omci_2_cercon.what's this for?
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • grub无法引导win7  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484463 笔记本是双硬盘，win7装在固态硬盘上，机械硬盘分出了一部分安装Debian8，前一阵Debian除了故障重装，装完后启动项没有win7了，利用grub修复也没有解决，求助各位大神： 我的win7是mbr安装，Debian是UEFI安装，
<^k^>  ─> 下面是我的/boot/grub/grub.cfg： ============================= sda7/grub/grub.cfg: ============================ …
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 服务器安装ubuntu16.04  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484465 各位 有客户要求在服务器上装桌面版ubuntu16.04，但是安装完成后非常的卡，根本无法正常。 我们通过安装server版，然后再装桌面环境也碰到各种问题， 请问服务器上可以安装桌面环境么？直接安装
<^k^>  ─> 桌面版为何会非常卡，有办法解决么？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 whpu000625 — 2017-07-06 17:06
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.04 - Zesty Zapus • emacs如何高亮80列  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484466 网上提供了一些办法达到80列自动换行，超过80列高亮的功能，我希望得到高亮80列的功能，类似vim中set colorcolumn=80的效果 统计信息: 发表于 由 korkthma — 2017-07-06 17:54
<^k^> 新  笔记本、UMPC支持 • 三星NP550R5L-z03安装ubuntu14.04后无法进入  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484467 大家好！刚接触linux，使用U盘，在公司的三星笔记本上安装ubuntu14.04,安装完成后提示重新启动，但是还是进入WIN7。 电脑有2个硬盘，SSD+SATA.分区信息见下图： 磁盘1时SSD，安装了W
<^k^>  ─> IN7，原来磁盘2只有2个分区，我把后面的挪出来200G用来安装Ubuntu，139G为“/”，38G为“/hom …
<Sevk> 新  初学者园地 - 17.04 - Zesty Zapus • 关于ubuntu17.04电脑配置的要求  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484468 家里有一台老古董thinkpad r400 CPU Intel core2 duo T6670 2.2GHz 2.2GHz RAM 2GB 这台电脑硬盘有点问题，我想换一块硬盘，然后把这台机器装一个ubuntu17.04。 不知道这个配置够不够？ 统计信
<Sevk>  ─> 息: 发表于 由 Chunk_AI — 2017-07-06 18:54
<^k^> 新  其它类Unix OS发行版 • 工程师，你好。请问如何卸载ReactOS系统？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484469 工程师，你好。我从ReactOS系统官网下载了ReactOS系统，下载并安装后，觉得该系统占用C盘空间大，而且不能玩3D网游，想要卸载它，总是在网上找不到答案。请你说说如何卸
<^k^>  ─> 载ReactOS系统呢，谢谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 王克雄67157 — 2017-07-06 19:29
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 优麒麟16.04安装了ibus输入法但不能启用  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484471 我在系统安装了wineQQ一开始用着还行，可关机再开机后打开wineQQ 对话栏就不能输入中文了，于是我想换一个输入法试一下，就装了ibus，安装完之后在语言设了输入法选了ibus，重
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<^k^> 新  其它类Unix OS发行版 • 工程师，请你推荐多款服务器主板可以运行ReactOS、skyOS和AmigaOS 4.1 update 5系统？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484473 工程师，你好。普通家用主板不能运行上述三个系统。只是，我喜欢玩转系统，而且该三个系统采用Linux内核，必须得服务器主板才能运
<^k^>  ─> 行，请工程师推荐多款任何厂商生产的中端服务器主板可以运行ReactOS、skyOS和AmigaOS 4.1 u …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.04 - Zesty Zapus • 问大家一个事，现在用SS能上google吗  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484474 我找了好几个SS服务器都联不到google是怎么回事，我用的shadowsocks-Qt5 联上后能打开bing和bbc但就是打不开google,你们怎么上的google呀 统计信息: 发表于 由 hhhh512mail — 2017-07
<^k^>  ─> -06 21:28
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.04 - Zesty Zapus • 请教gedit输入中文的问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484475 我在centos7里用一个普通用户打开gedit想里面输入中文，却依然是英文，我的输入法都已经切换成中文了还是不行，但切换成root用户就可以正常了，真不知道什么原因？？？ 统计信息
<^k^>  ─> : 发表于 由 wendyguun — 2017-07-06 22:10
#ubuntu-cn 2017-07-07
<^k^> 新  C/C++/Java • 为何这段程序不能被 kill -SIGINT 结束?  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484478 为何这段程序不能被 kill -SIGINT 结束? Code: #include<stdio.h> #include<signal.h> #include<assert.h> int main(int argc,char *argv[]) {    for(;;)system("date;sleep 1"); } 好像调用system时就会出现无法结束 但我直接把SIGI
<^k^>  ─> NT发送给这个程序而非子进程也不行吗?为什么? 统计信息: 发表于 由 科学之子 — 2017-07-07 …
<^k^> 逛了一下论坛,暂时无新贴.
<Ronson> hi
<Ronson> 没人说话
<^k^> 新  因特网相关软件 • Xware-Desktop 是什么 怎么用  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484484 请用简单明了的话说明，谢谢大神。 统计信息: 发表于 由 hhhh512mail — 2017-07-07 16:07
<Ronson> ipl 220.184.131.134
<Ronson> $ip 220.184.131.134
<^k^> 新  Wine及其分支 • wine2.5编译安装出错，大神指点  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484488 2017-07-08 01-27-23屏幕截图.pngconfigure: error: X 32-bit development files not found. Wine will be built without X support, which probably isn't what you want. You will need to install 32-bit development packages of Xlib/Xfree86 at the very lea
<^k^>  ─> st. Use the --without-x option if you really want this. 以上是错误提示，怎么办，我看不懂。 统计信 …
#ubuntu-cn 2017-07-08
<^k^> 新  Wine及其分支 • 哪位大神给个能用的wine-thunder 我在网上找不到能用的  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484489 哪位大神给个能用的wine-thunder 我在网上找不到能用的 装上了启动不了 统计信息: 发表于 由 hhhh512mail — 2017-07-08 8:52
<yoke88> 大家好,第一次用IRC,摸索中,各位有好的教程可以帮忙给下,多谢.
<zwindl> yoke88: 自己搜索 irc 新手入门
<yoke88> zwindl: thanks ,正在找资料,零零散散的信息,还在拼凑消化
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 爆笑2010高考作文的第一句. : 全国一:《有鱼吃还捉老鼠?》----当前,有部分官员……
<yoke-new-nick>  /msg nickserv help
<netsnail_> 可以通过nginx 直接访问ceph上的文件吗？
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 蝴蝶征婚 : 蝴蝶:本蝴蝶轻盈妩媚,美丽如花。因为自幼喜欢表演艺术,尤其对舞蹈情有独钟,现在百花艺术团任独舞演员。 因为前夫被媒体爆出"蝴蝶效应",致使精神上遭受莫大打击,决心与之一刀两断。 欲寻一位老实厚道的夫君作为爱侣,其他方面都可放宽要求。希望重温家庭
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • win10 ubuntu双系统，重新装ubuntu，电脑无法引导  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484491 笔记本原本系统是win10，只有一个C盘，自己装了ubuntu 17.04。由于长时间没用，忘记了ubuntu的密码，因此选择直接（未备份grub）重新装 ubuntu 16.04，安装过程中提示grub有什么
<^k^>  ─> 问题。 1、当不插入U盘时，系统无法进行引导 2、当插入制作了ubuntu的U盘时，可以选择再 …
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.04 - Zesty Zapus • ubantu安装软件问题  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484492 我在ubantu下安装了网易云音乐，然后安装有道，有道提示存在依赖关系问题，安装依赖关系时就要卸载我的网易云音乐，这是怎么回事？安装这个gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly 统计信息: 发表于 由
<^k^>  ─> 1289015818 — 2017-07-08 15:41
<^k^> 新  启动和引导 • 求助：系统开机时自动进入grub2命令行界面  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484493 系统开机时自动进入grub2命令行界面，输入exit命令后进入bios，再退出才能进grub2的图形界面。请问有人知道这个怎么解决吗？谢谢！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 42fish — 2017-07-08 15:57
<Ronson> 这里一直很安静啊
<gfxmode> 是的
<Ronson> 人呢
<gfxmode> 以前人多 后来冷了
<Ronson> 哦
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu GNOME • 怎么将窗口向上部分移出屏幕？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484494 如下图，gnome桌面中打开的一个窗口，窗口内容比较长，一部分隐藏屏幕外下方，我想把窗口往上拖，将隐藏的窗口拖出来，为何就是不能往上拖，这怎么处理？screen.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 半
<^k^>  ─> 卷春秋 — 2017-07-08 16:28
<Ronson> 问个问题，fcitx输入的时候出豆腐块
<Ronson> 怎么解决？
<Ronson> k:这个问题我想问
<gfxmode> 字体没装吧
<^k^> 新  Wine及其分支 • 请问怎么安装wine gecko？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484495 如题，wine启动时提示安装wine gecko，但是下载条几乎不会动，有啥办法解决？求助。 统计信息: 发表于 由 winsons — 2017-07-08 18:09
<jin7boy> 大家好
<jin7boy> 有没有人用vagrant
#ubuntu-cn 2017-07-09
<^k^> 新  屏幕抓图 • 终于搞好QQ 与迅雷了，秀一下桌面  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484497 2017-07-09 12-59-15屏幕截图.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 hhhh512mail — 2017-07-09 13:12
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: http://xiaohua.zol.com.cn/detail1/34312.html 接电话 : 某甲给楼上的某乙打电话,打了半天没人接。甲把脑袋从窗口伸出去向楼上嚷道:喂,楼上有人吗? 什么事?某乙把脑袋从窗口伸出来问。 接电话！
<^k^> 新  虚拟机和虚拟化 • 求助：Ubuntu 17.04 64位 genymotion启动后，没有反应  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484499 按照步骤安装好以后 2017-07-09 17-01-05屏幕截图.png 但是打开是这样 没有反应 2017-07-09 17-01-53屏幕截图.png 统计信息: 发表于 由 自由高处 — 2017-07-09 17:03
<^k^> 新  Wine及其分支 • 请问怎么解决wine运行软件或游戏出现方框？  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484500 我用wine运行神武部分字体能正常显示，部分字体却显示白框，这是为什么？试过了网上的方法改注册表里的fontsubsitute，都没用。求助 统计信息: 发表于 由 winsons — 2017-07-09 17:
<^k^>  ─> 38
<nullnone> hi
<nullnone> seems no one here
<nullnone> hi
<nullnone>  no one here
<^k^> 暂无新帖 讲个笑话吧: 休养生息 : 初中的时候考历史,问"刘邦的休养生息政策是什么?" 我一同学答到:笑一笑,十年少,少娶妃子多睡觉。
<^k^> 新  系统安装和升级 • 系统装到一半卡住，怎么破  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484501 如图，鼠标可以动，但怎么点都没反应，求指教，系统是17.4，电脑是联想v480 统计信息: 发表于 由 fraction — 2017-07-09 21:03
<unknow> ip ip cloak
<^k^> 新  Ubuntu 17.10 • 17.10 里面 L2TP 图形客户端终于回归了  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484503 久违的 network-manager-l2tp-gnome 在 17.10 里面终于有了 在16.04里面想用个L2TP那叫一个受罪，差点把我逼到Fedora阵营去了～！ 统计信息: 发表于 由 zhangjint5 — 2017-07-09 21:54
<^k^> 新  初学者园地 - 17.04 - Zesty Zapus • ubuntu配置文件不完整  http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=484504 ubuntu网络配置文件等配置文件不完整，很多需要去网上查找，然后手动输入，对初学者而言，很麻烦。配置文件的格式和内容为什么不完整，不统一？是发行版问题？还是别的问题？付
<^k^>  ─> 费的RHEL系统配置文件也是部分缺失的吗？ 统计信息: 发表于 由 xiaoquan2046 — 2017-07-09 23: …
#ubuntu-cn 2018-07-03
<harajuku> HowIsItGoing: yoooo
<harajuku> roylez: 乐乐
 * ubrl 2.6.32-042stab127.2 #1 SMP Thu Jan 4 16:41:44 MSK 2018 Description: Ubuntu 14.04.4 LTS ruby 1.9.3p484 (2013-11-22 revision 43786) [i686-linux] 
<mayli> 2.6 kernel :(
#ubuntu-cn 2018-07-04
<lainme> 这里真的没人了...
<buddb> 你闷嚎！
<buddb> 有没有人！
#ubuntu-cn 2018-07-06
<fht_im> 早上好啊各位 ;-D
<fht_im> 请问这个群可以水吗？
<lainme> fht: 这个群已经没人说话了，要不要来#linuxba?
<fht> 好的 多谢
#ubuntu-cn 2018-07-07
<wl4837> hi
<ubrl> wl4837:点点点.  16:57
<dreamin> hello
<ubrl> dreamin:点点点.  16:58
<wl4837> 好安静阿
<dreamin> 有python的中文irc频道吗？
#ubuntu-cn 2019-07-01
<cherrot> imAdPER|wORkinG: 感觉4盘位nas很尴尬，除非单独有m2接口，不然总得留一个给ssd，剩下三个盘位上HDD
<imAdPER|wORkinG>  cherrot: 有个msata口
<imAdPER|wORkinG> cherrot: 250块钱, 4盘位的j1900 nas
<cherrot> imAdPER|wORkinG: msata又是啥？
<imAdPER|wORkinG> cherrot: ... ... m2的上一代
<imAdPER|wORkinG> cherrot: sata速度, 小接口
<imAdPER|wORkinG> cherrot: 我记得你跟我同龄啊
<cherrot> 那还行
<cherrot> imAdPER|wORkinG: 。。。
<cherrot> imAdPER|wORkinG: 我那个是三盘raid5，现在就觉得性价比很低
<imAdPER|wORkinG> cherrot: 有pci可以扩展啊
<imAdPER|wORkinG> cherrot: 我送你个pci转m2
<imAdPER|wORkinG> cherrot: ?
<cherrot> imAdPER|wORkinG: 好的呀
 * cherrot 又要重新迁移一遍数据 重做raid-z了 :D
<imAdPER|wORkinG> cherrot: 需要一个pcie接口, 转成nvme
<imAdPER|wORkinG> cherrot: 稳得很
<cherrot> imAdPER|wORkinG: 有木有转sata的
<imAdPER|wORkinG> cherrot: .... ..... 没
<imAdPER|wORkinG> cherrot: pcie转nvme就是外观变了, 没有芯片
<imAdPER|wORkinG> cherrot: 转sata实际上是一个sata controller.....
<cherrot> imAdPER|wORkinG: 确实..
<cherrot> imAdPER|wORkinG: 我忘记当初是因为没有sata口，还是小机箱里放不下，所以没上4块盘了。要是还有sata口，感觉可以把ssd随便扔个地方，空出盘位再搞块硬盘上去
<imAdPER|wORkinG> cherrot: 是的...
<cherrot> 现在连自己折腾点小东西的时间都没有，真是烦闷
<imAdPER|wORkinG> cherrot: 是啊, 烦躁的很.
<imAdPER|wORkinG> cherrot: 跟我一起折腾音箱吧
<imAdPER|wORkinG> cherrot: 最近有个超值的
<cherrot> imAdPER|wORkinG: 音箱有啥好折腾的？
<imAdPER|wORkinG> cherrot: 音箱非常有意思啊
<imAdPER|wORkinG> cherrot: 听歌, 看电影, 都有更好的沉浸感
<imAdPER|wORkinG> cherrot: 而且箱子的摆放, 功放的搭配啥的, 都挺影响的
<cherrot> imAdPER|wORkinG: 我这小出租屋还折腾不来这个
<imAdPER|wORkinG> cherrot: 都是出租屋
<cherrot> imAdPER|wORkinG: 我现在就想把科学上网的方案折腾完
<imAdPER|wORkinG> cherrot: ... 你需要啥方案?
<imAdPER|wORkinG> cherrot: 为啥不问神奇的 imtxc 呢?
<cherrot> imAdPER|wORkinG: chinadns + 智能分流 on both IPv4/IPv6
<imAdPER|wORkinG> cherrot: ... ...
<cherrot> imAdPER|wORkinG: 说起来imtxc又不来吹水了
<imAdPER|wORkinG> cherrot: 钳子姐都不来了
<violetzijing> imAdPER|wORkinG, cherrot qiao contrun[m] 大佬们早啊
<violetzijing> imAdPER|wORkinG, 我苟不动了
<violetzijing> imAdPER|wORkinG, 在离职的边缘挣扎
<imAdPER|wORkinG> violetzijing: 早啊
<violetzijing> imAdPER|wORkinG, 我现在真的是，每一分钟都想离职跑了
<imAdPER|wORkinG> violetzijing: 你又忽悠一个人进去啊
<imAdPER|wORkinG> vio
<imAdPER|wORkinG> violetzijing: 跑了也没用啊.
<imAdPER|wORkinG> violetzijing: 毕竟, 其他都是在野党而已
<imAdPER|wORkinG> violetzijing: 除非真自由了, 不用上班了
<violetzijing> imAdPER|wORkinG, 凑巧来了个实习生跟白又白一个名字
<imAdPER|wORkinG> violetzijing: .... ....
<imAdPER|wORkinG> violetzijing: 真不错, infra team.
<imAdPER|wORkinG> contrun[m]: ^^ 你还年轻, 早点儿去做infra啊
<violetzijing> imAdPER|wORkinG, 「to infra ads team as software engineer intern. 」
<violetzijing> imAdPER|wORkinG, 我们公司的 infra 就是垃圾
<imAdPER|wORkinG> violetzijing: ... ...
<imAdPER|wORkinG> violetzijing: 我看出来了.
<cherrot> violetzijing: 忽悠个人给你打杂
<contrun[m]> imAdPER|wORkinG: 明天
<violetzijing> cherrot, 等级森严，我现在连 intern 都没资格带
<violetzijing> cherrot, 呵呵了
<imAdPER|wORkinG> violetzijing: intern??????
<imAdPER|wORkinG> violetzijing: 不敢想
<violetzijing> imAdPER|wORkinG, 我们公司一进 20 多个 intern，我根本带不上
<violetzijing> imAdPER|wORkinG, 之前跟老板谈 goal，我说我来带个 intern 吧，老板表示不行
<violetzijing> imAdPER|wORkinG, cherrot 每天都在离职的边缘
<imAdPER|wORkinG> violetzijing: 为啥不行啊????
<imAdPER|wORkinG> vio
<imAdPER|wORkinG> violetzijing: "imAdPER|wORkinG, cherrot 每天都在离职的边缘"    你这句话是在跟我说, cherrot 每天都想离职?
<imAdPER|wORkinG> looool
 * imAdPER|wORkinG 先吃饭
<cherrot> imAdPER|wORkinG: 差不多一个意思 :D
<cherrot> violetzijing: 离吧 感觉你老板看不上你
<imAdPER|wORkinG> violetzijing: 离吧 感觉你老板看不上你
<violetzijing> cherrot, 差不多了，我感觉就这几天要把我搞崩溃了
<imAdPER|wORkinG> cherrot: pm一个收货地址
<imAdPER|wORkinG> cherrot: 发pci -> nvme给你
<cherrot> imAdPER|wORkinG: 不用了，我只有sata的ssd
<imAdPER|wORkinG> cherrot: hmmmm
<imAdPER|wORkinG> cherrot: nvme不买一个? 超快的
<imAdPER|wORkinG> cherrot: 我弄了个2T的nvme, 现在自信满满
<cherrot> imAdPER|wORkinG: nas要快干啥
<cherrot> imAdPER|wORkinG: 我那个ssd基本只用来做BT的临时下载目录用
<imAdPER|wORkinG> cherrot: ... ... 你的nas不干别的用?
<imAdPER|wORkinG> cherrot: 不编译?
 * imAdPER|wORkinG 回家
<imAdPER|wORkinG> contrun[m]: 羡慕你们轻松地工作
<contrun[m]> imAdPER|wORkinG: 我的苦怎么形容？
<ImAdPEr|gOhOmE> contrun[m]: 谁知道呢
<ImAdPEr|gOhOmE> contrun[m]: 找个妹子吧
<ImAdPEr|gOhOmE> contrun[m]: 先撤了
<contrun[m]> ImAdPEr|gOhOmE: 明天  不找不是人
#ubuntu-cn 2019-07-02
<violetzijing> ImAdPEr|gOhOmE, cherrot_ qiao|away contrun[m] 大佬们早啊
<violetzijing> 我算是看出来了，就我到工地最早
<cherrot_> violetzijing: 你为啥这么早
<violetzijing> cherrot_, 人都是要恰饭的嘛
<violetzijing> 昨天修了一整天 bug 跟人撕逼，今天被老大催活
 * violetzijing 绝望的一天又开始了
<violetzijing> cherrot_, 贵司招人吗？大牲口这种
<ImAdPEr|gOhOmE> violetzijing: cherrot_: contrun[m]: qiao|away: 大佬们早
<ImAdPEr|wORkiNG> violetzijing: 我现在不撕逼了. 我撕逼就是教别人怎么写代码
<ImAdPEr|wORkiNG> violetzijing: 我犯不着
<ImAdPEr|wORkiNG> violetzijing: 我自己的代码我都写不完呢
<cherrot_> violetzijing: 招啊 快来
<violetzijing> ImAdPEr|wORkiNG, cherrot 头秃啊，真的崩溃了
<ImAdPEr|wORkiNG> contrun[m]: cherrot: qiao|away: 早啊, 大佬们
<contrun[m]> ImAdPEr|wORkiNG: 我他妈都要下班了
<ImAdPEr|wORkiNG> contrun[m]: 我就知道你丫每天特别清闲
<contrun[m]> ImAdPEr|wORkiNG: 不 下班才不清闲？ 那是做不到了
<ImAdPEr|wORkiNG> contrun[m]: 看pm
<ImAdPEr|wORkiNG> contrun[m]: 想要弄个日志聚合/报警工具, elk好还是Prometheus好?
<contrun[m]> ImAdPEr|wORkiNG:  都不完美 prometheus is for metrics   elk 报警要用其他工具
<contrun[m]> ImAdPEr|wORkiNG: 还是 prometheus 吧  以又不是不能用
<contrun[m]> ImAdPEr|wORkiNG: https://grafana.com/loki   这东西不知道怎么样
<cherrot> ImAdPEr|wORkiNG: 日志聚合elk，prometheus干不了。 metrics收集（时序数据）、报警上prometheus
<ImAdPEr|wORkiNG> cherrot: 好的
<cherrot> contrun[m]: grafana是图表，挺好用
<ImAdPEr|wORkiNG> grafana也就是elk中的k吧
<contrun[m]> ImAdPEr|wORkiNG: kibana 垃圾
<cherrot> contrun[m]: ImAdPEr|wORkiNG 好像grafana是从kibana里出来的，或许可以完整包含kibana
<ImAdPEr|wORkiNG> 要不我还是手撸alpakka吧
<contrun[m]> ImAdPEr|wORkiNG:  prometheus 又不是不能用
<ImAdPEr|wORkiNG> contrun[m]: 也行.
<ImAdPEr|wORkiNG> contrun[m]: 但是兔兔说不行
<contrun[m]> ImAdPEr|wORkiNG: prometheus  做 metrics 能省很多精力 加个错误的labal就行 机器出问题了 你再发 rpc 人工查具体日志
<ImAdPEr|wORkiNG> contrun[m]: 我不在乎机器出问题, 我是监控后端
<ImAdPEr|wORkiNG> contrun[m]: 给转账日志/报错做分析
<contrun[m]> ImAdPEr|wORkiNG: 那还是用 elk 吧
<ImAdPEr|wORkiNG> contrun[m]: 好.
<contrun[m]> https://prometheus.io/docs/introduction/faq/#how-to-feed-logs-into-prometheusImAdPEr|wORkiNG
<contrun[m]> ImAdPEr|wORkiNG: 你是不是又在 github 上 看了什么 scala 的项目  为啥我 github 给我推荐的 都是 scala 项目了
<ImAdPEr|wORkiNG> contrun[m]: 没看到诶.
 * contrun[m] uploaded an image: screenshot-2019-07-02-20-16-47.png (19KB) < https://matrix.org/_matrix/media/v1/download/matrix.org/OzpdRpepfxXjsOONOrfyUxBM >
<contrun[m]> ImAdPEr|wORkiNG: 大数据是从哪来的？
<ImAdPEr|wORkiNG> contrun[m]: 我最近都没时间看github啊
<contrun[m]> 你司生意 现在这么火爆？ImAdPEr|wORkiNG
<ImAdPEr|wORkiNG> contrun[m]: 瞎忙活啊
<ImAdPEr|wORkiNG> contrun[m]: 赚不到钱, 还不让我们瞎忙活了?
<ImAdPEr|wORkiNG> contrun[m]: 你当年在的时候不也是, 见到啥都要搞, 每个项目都不赚钱吗?
<contrun[m]> ImAdPEr|wORkiNG:  离赚到一个亿 我确实差了一个月
<contrun[m]> ImAdPEr|wORkiNG: 才用 elk 没几天  我感觉 elk 也是个坑啊  升一次级也要命
<ImAdPEr|wORkiNG> contrun[m]: ... ...
<ImAdPEr|wORkiNG> contrun[m]: 哎, 本屌回家了
<contrun[m]> ImAdPEr|wORkiNG: 才夸你司生意好
<contrun[m]> ImAdPEr|wORkiNG: 来吧  让我们一起 contribute to     https://github.com/bitemyapp/bloodhound
<ImAdPEr|wORkiNG> contrun[m]: https://doc.akka.io/docs/alpakka/current/elasticsearch.html
<ImAdPEr|wORkiNG> contrun[m]: 不是已经有了?
<ImAdPEr|wORkiNG> contrun[m]: 成熟, 高性能的, akka-stream实现
<ImAdPEr|wORkiNG> contrun[m]: 而且可以复用其他sink
<ImAdPEr|wORkiNG> contrun[m]: 比如kafka, slick, cassandra之类的sink, akka-stream都实现了
<contrun[m]> ImAdPEr|wORkiNG:  我对这些不太熟啊  但是你想 要的是建立警报系统 不知道用 kafka 容不容易
<contrun[m]> ImAdPEr|wORkiNG: elasticsearch 有现成的  https://github.com/Yelp/elastalert
<loseyourmind> 老王想减肥，所以他每天都去骑马。结果马一个月之中瘦了四十斤。
#ubuntu-cn 2019-07-03
<ImAdPEr|gOhOMe> qiao: 早啊, 大佬
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> contrun[m]: 你丫现在还没去上班呢吧?
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> cherrot: 早啊, 大佬
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> cherrot: 3700x不买一个?
<cherrot> ImAdPEr|wORkInG: 用不上啊
<contrun[m]> ImAdPEr|wORkInG:   自行车坏了  提前到工地了
<contrun[m]> 我发现 http://hackage.haskell.org/package/dhall-1.24.0/docs/Dhall-Tutorial.html  真是个好东西  地球人 什么时候才能 放弃使用 yaml + 模板引擎
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> contrun[m]: 厉害了.
<contrun[m]> https://github.com/toshi-search/Toshi https://github.com/valeriansaliou/sonic  rust 的蛋疼用户就是多
<qiao> ImAdPEr|wORkInG contrun[m] 大佬们早
<contrun[m]> qiao: 早啊
<vqsld> 百度网盘linux版，大家都能正常使用吗？我装了，装好第一次能用，关闭后再打开就一直在加载中了……😂
<vqsld> Ubuntu18.04 64位
<vqsld> 用的alien转制的
<vqsld> 有人吗？
<mkhgkk> 有我
<vqsld> mkhgkk:
<groudon_> 我也在
<vqsld> groudon_: 请问能正常用百度网盘linux吗？非中标麒麟系统
<contrun[m]> vqsld:  go baidupcs ?
<groudon_> vqsld, 我还没有用过百度网盘
<vqsld> groudon_: 😂
<vqsld> contrun[m]: 谢谢！研究一下
<vqsld> contrun[m]: 这个方法似乎……被封了？
<contrun[m]> vqsld: 不知道啊 不用百度
<vqsld> 😂
#ubuntu-cn 2019-07-04
<emfipp> 有谁可以核实中国电信分配的100.64.x.x/8的子网掩码的确是255.0.0.0？
<emfipp> 我需要合适其不合规
<emfipp> s/合适/核实
<emfipp> 正确的做法应该是100.x.x.x/10对应子网掩码是255.192.0.0
<emfipp> 有人可以核实吗?
<emfipp> 有人吗？
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> emfipp: 有人, 但是不知道怎么核实
 * cherrot 家用宽带子网掩码不是全255么
<violetzijing> ImAdPEr|wORkInG, cherrot qiao contrun[m] 早啊
<violetzijing> cherrot, 陷入职业生涯困境
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> violetzijing: cherrot: qiao: contrun[m]: 早啊
<violetzijing> cherrot, 这个工作经验，现在的公司不让带人，出去面试人都嫌我没带人的经验
<violetzijing> cherrot, 只能让我编瞎话了
<violetzijing> cherrot, 我很烦恼啊
<qiao> violetzijing: ImAdPEr|wORkInG cherrot contrun[m] 大佬们早
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> qiao: 最近有啥好事儿吗?
<qiao> ImAdPEr|wORkInG: 好事！？ 我快当爹了 算不
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> qiao: 我是问好事儿, 不是问糟心事儿啊
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> qiao: 有娃了, 就没自己的人生了
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> qiao: 你老婆也就只爱娃不爱你了
<qiao> ImAdPEr|wORkInG: ...
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> qiao: 你得半夜起来给孩子热奶
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> qiao: 换尿不湿
<qiao> ImAdPEr|wORkInG: 暖奶器已就绪
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> qiao: 晚上不睡觉, 白天还得上班
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> qiao: 哦, 对, 你不用上班
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> qiao: 羡慕rh员工
<qiao> ImAdPEr|wORkInG: 尿不湿没法自动换。。。
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> qiao: 可以给孩子穿土
<qiao> ImAdPEr|wORkInG: 是个风口
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> qiao: 我小时候就穿土
<qiao> ImAdPEr|wORkInG: 穿土是什么东西
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> qiao: 我老家那边, 几十年前, 孩子放在一个布袋里, 布袋里放上干净的土
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> 尿了拉了都不怕, 再换一个土袋子就行了
<qiao> ImAdPEr|wORkInG: 高级。。不臭么
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> qiao: 你可以理解成, 农村版本的尿不湿
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> qiao: 也是要换的, 但是容量大一些
<qiao> ImAdPEr|wORkInG: 那还是算了，现在土不好找
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> qiao: 是啊
<qiao> ImAdPEr|wORkInG: 而且换下来的算啥垃圾？
<qiao> ImAdPEr|wORkInG: :)
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> qiao: 干垃圾
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> qiao: 土再湿也是干垃圾
<qiao> ImAdPEr|wORkInG: lol
<violetzijing> qiao, coly 给自己家娃双十一囤了一万多的纸尿裤，说动一下就换，从来都不红屁股
<qiao> ImAdPEr|wORkInG: 听说北京也快实行垃圾分类了
<violetzijing> 一万多的纸尿裤用俩月
<qiao> violetzijing: 有钱人
<qiao> violetzijing: 我就买了3箱子。。 先第一个月用着
<qiao> violetzijing: 碎钞机马上上线了
<emfipp_> ImAdPEr|wORkInG: ping
<u0_a115> quit
<emfipp> 有没有人可以确认家里CGNAT路由的子网掩码是255.0.0.0而非255.192.0.0?
<emfipp> 我要疯了
<emfipp> 他们就这样篡夺T-mobile的地址吗？
#ubuntu-cn 2019-07-05
<emfipp_> ImAdPEr|wORkInG: ping
<violetzijing> ImAdPEr|wORkInG, cherrot qiao|away contrun[m] 早啊大佬们
<qiao> violetzijing: ImAdPEr|wORkInG cherrot contrun[m] 大佬们早
<vqsld> 早(傲娇脸
<giaogiao> 一给我里giao giao！呀吼！
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> violetzijing: qiao: cherrot: contrun[m]: 早啊, 大佬们早
<emfipp_> ImAdPEr|wORkInG: ping
<emfipp_> ImAdPEr|wORkInG: 有没有看家里的路由啊？
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> emfipp_: pong
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> emfipp_: 这句话怎么理解?
<emfipp_> 昨天那个CGNAT
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> emfipp_: 不会看啊
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> emfipp_: 咋看, 你教我
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> emfipp_: 我今晚回去看
<emfipp_> ImAdPEr|wORkInG: 如果你家里是100.64.x.y/8（255.0.0.0）而不是100.64.0.0/10（255.192.0.0）的话，就可以证明中国电信或你的ISP的重大过错。
<emfipp_> ImAdPEr|wORkInG: 你家里是什么路由器？
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> emfipp_: 一个er-x, 跑edgeos
<emfipp_> 总之登进去之后看网络侧信息
<emfipp_> 不错
<emfipp_> 是pppoe0？
<emfipp_> 就是pppoe拨号登陆？
<emfipp_> 进去之后右上角打开shell
<emfipp_> sudo ifconfig pppoe0（或你设定的其他pppoe界面）
<emfipp_> 然后看IP和子网掩码
<emfipp_> 如果你家里有钱直接跟电信签了直连协议的话，就看你最外层的IP配置
<emfipp_> ImAdPEr|wORkInG: 有没有困难？
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> emfipp_:  哦哦, pppoe信息不难看到
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> emfipp_: 直连协议是啥?
<emfipp_> 你既然问了，就肯定没签
<emfipp_> 那个协议会要你客户端网络设备MAC号的
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> emfipp_: 我还有个问题想请教, 我看你用"pppoe界面", 界面这个翻译, 是台湾常用还是?
<emfipp_> 那应该如何翻译pppoe interface?
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> emfipp_: 因为我在不同领域都看到有人把interface翻译成界面
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> emfipp_: 接口  (逃
<emfipp_> 我从来不喜欢翻译。下次我直接pppoe interface
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> emfipp_: 我一直很好奇, 界面这个翻译最早是哪个领域来的
<emfipp_> 翻译的东西全都是扯淡的
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> emfipp_: 直连协议有啥用?
<emfipp_> 永久IP
<emfipp_> 永久IP分配
<emfipp_> 对称带宽
<emfipp_> 独立出口
<emfipp_> etc
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> emfipp_: 哦哦. 这是企业宽带吧
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> emfipp_: 要加钱啊
<emfipp_> 可以这么说吧
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> emfipp_: 昂.
<emfipp_> 你如果家里有ddns设置又建了VPN的话现在就可以试试
<emfipp_> ssh登进去和http ui里面登进去是一样的
<emfipp_> ImAdPEr|wORkInG: ^
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> emfipp_: 没有ddns.
<emfipp_> 不过话说回来
<emfipp_> interface重在交互
<emfipp_> 翻译成接口稍不妥
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> emfipp_: 是啊.
<emfipp_> 不然，何不称ethernet socket何不称pppoe socket？
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> emfipp_: 因为我早先听到"usb界面", 表示一脸懵逼
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> emfipp_: 不知道usb界面是啥
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> emfipp_: 所以才对界面这个词比较好奇
<emfipp_> 这个界面可理解为包括了物理连接和USB协议双重含义
<emfipp_> electrical interface + wire protocol
<emfipp_> 两种都是要交互的
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> 应该是的
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> 有道理
<emfipp_> 你说接口，那到底是socket还是plug？
<emfipp_> 含混不清
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> emfipp_: 界面其实我是直接不认识这个词
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> emfipp_: 我也不知道界面是socket还是plug, 我直接没用过这个词而已...
<emfipp_> socket 是 female 接口
<emfipp_> plug 是 male 接口
<emfipp_> 而且此时只有 eletrical interface 的含义
<emfipp_> 不全
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> emfipp_: 明白了, 多谢
<emfipp_> 如果是USB ***connector***翻译成接口那还像样子
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> emfipp_: 我是看到了usb转同轴的声卡, 被称作usb界面
<emfipp_> 你是做声卡dsp的吗？
<emfipp_> ImAdPEr|wORkInG: 我记得你好像说过你是IBM的
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> emfipp_: 我不是做dsp的...
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> emfipp_: 我是做iot的
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> emfipp_: 我也不是ibm的.
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> emfipp_: 要说的话, 我年轻的时候在rh待过, rh现在被ibm受够了
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> s/受够/收购/
<emfipp_> 那应该是kk的作者。年代久远。我记不清了
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> emfipp_: kk已经彻底死了... (好像是被我kick的)
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> emfipp_: 要说, 我在这里也10年了, 不太记得你这个id啊
<emfipp_> 我换了n个了
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> emfipp_: ... 给个提示?
<emfipp_> 某年月日，是不是有个troll到这里来封佛封圣？
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> emfipp_: 早忘了... troll倒是很多
<emfipp_> 10年？我可能有89年的样子
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> emfipp_: 我是09年第一次来...
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> emfipp_: 现在19年了...
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> emfipp_: 当时的huahua, ee, 窝窝头都不在了, huntxu今年开始也不来了
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> roylez: 乐乐倒是一直都在啊
<emfipp_> tualatrix还在不在？
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> emfipp_: 都不在了...
<emfipp_> ：-(
<emfipp_> 那一年是caldera还是哪一家推出第一款商用arm处理器这里是不是你做的测试？
<emfipp_> s/商用/服务器用/
<emfipp_> 我记得当时那人说是不行。后来我要他用 march=native 重编来着
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> emfipp_: .
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> emfipp_: 这个是.
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> emfipp_: 我记得当时那人说是不行。后来我要他用 march=native 重编来着   <--- 这个不是我...
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> emfipp_: 当时我是要买没买成
<emfipp_> 辛亏没买
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> emfipp_: 嘉协达的arm server...
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> emfipp_: 马上不就破产了...
<emfipp_> s/Caldera/Calxeda/
<giaogiao> 妮闷哉说深骂？
<giaogiao> 一句也听不懂😂
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> 中国移动专线这么快的? AS24445   cc contrun[m]
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> contrun[m]: 做节点上传, 速度能有50+mb/s
<contrun[m]> 内网学
<contrun[m]> ip?
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> contrun[m]: 117.158.164.185
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> contrun[m]: 真快, 超快的
<contrun[m]> ImAdPEr|wORkInG: 有没有 小马哥快
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> contrun[m]: 那得你来判断了
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> Shark: <contrun[m]> ImAdPEr|wORkInG: 有没有 小马哥快
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> Shark: 彪哥问你和移动哪个快
<Shark> 谁要跟小马哥比快
<Shark> 当然小马哥快
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> contrun[m]: 你丫又上班无所事事?
<contrun[m]> Shark:  快 还是  小马哥快
<contrun[m]> ImAdPEr|wORkInG:  放屁  我现在忙得很
<emfipp_> duckduckgo.com 是不是被封了？
<emfipp_> dns poisoning + sni
<contrun[m]> 两个星期没怎么干活了  文档也不写一个  让老板怎么想？                                                                                e@smd
<contrun[m]> 大清可能已经亡了
<giaogiao> emfipp_: 鸭鸭走早就被ban了
<contrun[m]> emfipp_:  https://www.cnet.com/news/search-engine-duckduckgo-now-blocked-in-china/
<emfipp_> giaogiao: 之前只是dns poisoning
<emfipp_> 现在好像升级了
<giaogiao> 无所谓
<giaogiao> 还是用狗狗
<contrun[m]> 应该是 2014 年封了一段时间  又解封了一段时间  最近一次被封不知道是什么时候
<emfipp_> giaogiao: sougou?
<giaogiao> 谷歌
<emfipp_> 怎么用？
<giaogiao> 没学过英语的人喜欢读成"沟狗"
<giaogiao> 后来成了一个梗
<contrun[m]> https://twitter.com/duckduckgo/status/1026102275339702274?lang=en
<contrun[m]> 我好像错了
<emfipp_> 也可能是区域针对sni
<emfipp_> 我其实有几个备用的。但是都比较麻烦
<Shark> contrun[m]: 你的 sb1 是不是挂了
<contrun[m]> Shark: 不知道啊  我都ssh 连不上了  不知道发生了什么
<contrun[m]> 但是 翻墙貌似还能用
<emfipp_> 公网最好不要expose ssh
<emfipp_> 放在443后面就好
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> contrun[m]: 你的服务器真是垃圾.
<contrun[m]> ImAdPEr|wORkInG: 谁说一不是 呢
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> contrun[m]: 垃圾机器
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> contrun[m]: 我的服务器快多了, 除了不到一周就被封锁一次
<contrun[m]> ImAdPEr|wORkInG: 谁说不是呢
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> qiao|afk: 啥????
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> qiao|afk: 你丫下班了?????????
<giaogiao> Windows版的ircServ服务器软件,怎么改主机地址呢?
<giaogiao> 我看里面就两个exe，一个mdb文件
<cherrot> 我的境内小机器被联通封了22端口 特别神奇
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> cherrot: 活该
<cherrot> ImAdPEr|wORkInG: 呸
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> cherrot: 你家上传带宽多少?
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> cherrot: 要不要来挖矿?
<cherrot> ImAdPEr|wORkInG: 30M
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> cherrot: 这么高, 来挖矿吧
<cherrot> ImAdPEr|wORkInG: 散热还没改造
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> cherrot: 不用, 送你个矿机
<cherrot> ImAdPEr|wORkInG: 好呀，现在挖矿能赢过电价？
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> cherrot: 能, 但是要吃掉你的上传
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> cherrot: 算力挖矿肯定没戏了
<cherrot> ImAdPEr|wORkInG: 没问题，平时也都闲着，周末关了便是
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> cherrot: 稳.
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> cherrot: 下周硬盘到了寄给你一个
<cherrot> ImAdPEr|wORkInG: 吼
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> cherrot: 你的路由器直接做qos就行了
<cherrot> ImAdPEr|wORkInG: 你要有不用的风扇顺便送我吧
<cherrot> ImAdPEr|wORkInG: 嗯
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> cherrot: 采荣3pin, 39仨...
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> cherrot: 你要的话, 我匀给你一个
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> cherrot: 很好用, 很静音, 就是不能调速
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> cherrot: 以及, 有个丑陋的红光
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> cherrot: https://item.jd.com/100006265428.html   就这个咯
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> cherrot: 你看看, 你机器能用我就给你寄过去
<cherrot> ImAdPEr|wORkInG: 没事儿，我感觉我的也不能调速，然后都是慢速
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> cherrot: 稳. 到时候一起寄过去.
<cherrot> ImAdPEr|wORkInG: 么么哒
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> cherrot: 还有一个我要留着给我的蜗牛用
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> cherrot: 蜗牛真好啊
<cherrot> ImAdPEr|wORkInG: 蜗牛是啥
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> cherrot: 咸鱼搜索蜗牛矿机, j1900 + 4g内存才300块钱
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> cherrot: 4盘位
<cherrot> soga
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> cherrot: 我跟你说过吧
<cherrot> ImAdPEr|wORkInG: 我脑子废了 不记事儿
<ImAdPEr|wORkInG> cherrot: 我这儿还有点儿蟑螂药, 也给你寄过去? 每天吃两口, 很快就好了
<cherrot> ImAdPEr|wORkInG: ....
<emfipp_> ImAdPEr|wORkInG: ping
<emfipp_> 到家了吗？
#ubuntu-cn 2019-07-06
<madper> ImAdPEr|wORkInG:     inet 124.126.144.203 peer 124.126.144.1/32 scope global pppoe0
<contrun[m]> madper: 本人马上就 ddos 你
<emfipp> ImAdPEr|wORkInG: ping
<emfipp> CyrusYzGTt: ping
<emfipp> CyrusYzGTt: ping
<CyrusYzGTt> emfipp§ 额，你玩什么？别这么无聊
<emfipp> CyrusYzGTt: 可不可以告诉我你家路由在公网上的子网掩码？
<emfipp> 我想知道中国电信CGNAT的子网掩码错误（应该是255.192.0.0或更长而不是255.0.0.0）到底是区域性的还是全国性的。
<emfipp> CyrusYzGTt: 我跟Spring/T-mobile写信的时候也好有个底
<emfipp> s/Spring/Sprint/
<CyrusYzGTt> emfipp§ ...我用长城宽带，不清楚，也没有认真看过，虽然我家里也用中国电信
<emfipp> CyrusYzGTt: 也罢。可以告知否？
<CyrusYzGTt> emfipp§ 电脑知识早就忘了，现在都是基本知识和桌面应用
<emfipp> 如果是公网IP就算了
<CyrusYzGTt> emfipp§ ...不清楚，你问那些高手，等待就有人回答你，
<emfipp> ok
<emfipp> 大家看过来！请报上自己家里路由器的IPv4子网掩码！如果是公网IP就算了！谢谢！
<CyrusYzGTt> emfipp§ 或者自己找其他irc，频道问问
<emfipp> 是WAN口的子网掩码！不是对内LAN的！
<emfipp> CyrusYzGTt: 这里是freenode最大的中文频道了
<CyrusYzGTt> 去 #linuxba 问问吧，这里貌似很少有空闲的回答
<emfipp> ok. thx.
<CyrusYzGTt> emfipp§ ，，怎么 #linuxba 那边最活跃
<emfipp> 什么时候冒出来了一个#linuxba
<emfipp> Registered : Jul 05 15:25:33 2013 (6y 0w 1d ago)
<emfipp> 怪不得
<emfipp> 是最近的
<emfipp> lol. 是百度贴吧的irc分站
<emfipp> 真是世风日下
<CyrusYzGTt> 嗯，没办法，基本都去tg 了，，，，都想办法用代理，我都用免费的，，，
<emfipp> tg?
<CyrusYzGTt> telegram
<sun> ...
<sun> exit
<emfipp> sun: hey
<emfipp> sun: 你是电信的宽带吗？
<sun> 是的
<emfipp> sun: 可以给我你的WAN口的子网掩码？（如果你没有公网IP）
<emfipp> 就是形如100.64/10的WAN口IP地址
<emfipp> 或者你也可以traceroute 100.128.0.1看看头几个有没有100.64/10的地址
<sun> emfipp why?
<emfipp> sun: 因为我之前没有换成公网之前电信给了我100.64.x.y的地址与子网掩码255.0.0.0这个子网掩码覆盖了T-mobile的100.128.0.0/9地址段和前面Sprint的地址段
<emfipp> sun: 这些事公网IP，被255.0.0.0的子网掩码变成了电信的私用IP
<sun> emfipp 100.70.144.1
<emfipp> 我需要第二个人核实这个情况。以方便我向Spring/T-mobile去函逼电信改正
<emfipp> 这应该是你的WAN口CGNAT的地址。我需要的只是子网掩码
<emfipp> 只要你自己确认你的WAN口地址在100.64/10地址段就够了
<emfipp> sun: 你的子网掩码是255.192.0.0还是255.0.0.0？
<sun> emfipp 怎么看子网掩码。没看过
<sun> emfipp 有什么命令吗
<emfipp> 你现在看得到WANIP吗？
<emfipp> 如果看得到就是那串以255开头的
<emfipp> 如果看不到，那就traceroute 100.128.0.1（T-mobile）的地址
<sun> emfipp 我的ifconfig 好像用不了。稍等
<sun> emfipp 255.0.0.0
<emfipp> ok
<emfipp> 够了
<emfipp> 所以这是一个系统性的问题
<emfipp> sun: 谢谢你。
<emfipp> sun: 我个人建议你向电信要求公网IP
<sun> emfipp 不客气
<emfipp> 否则整个100.64/10非私有段你可能访问不了
<emfipp> 100/8
<emfipp> 100.64/10是私用的CGNAT段
<sun> emfipp 汗，听不懂你说的是啥东西
<emfipp> 去bgp.he.net查100.128.0.0
<sun> emfipp 我还是个学生。没那么多要求
<emfipp> 你的255.0.0.0的子网掩码应该就是吧这个地址段映射到电信的内网区段上了
<emfipp> 如果有人在那个公网IP段架设服务器你就访问不了了。因为电信把那个段作私用了
<sun> emfipp 我查不到东西。是不是我用了pn
<emfipp> 是电信全国的问题
<sun> emfipp pn
<sun> emfipp vpn
<emfipp> bgp.he.net 要用 javascript
<emfipp> 看看你的浏览器是不是禁用了或者用了noscript或scriptsafe一类工具
<emfipp> 一南一北两个省都有问题。那这就是全国的问题了
<sun> emfipp 我的显示了。100.128.0.0/9 美国。应该是没有问题了
<emfipp> 100.128.0.0/9当然美国了。。。
<emfipp> 关键是你的100.70.144.1/8包括这个地址段
<emfipp> 电信那么好心，帮你直连美国地址？
<sun> emfipp 我用的vpn
<emfipp> 我是说不用VPN直连
<emfipp> 现在你的100.70.144.1和美国的100.128.0.1都被电信当作内网了
<emfipp> 只要上网人数技术增长。有人分配到100.128.0.1是迟早的事
<emfipp> 可是100.128.0.1不是电信私用的地址
<emfipp> 是美国的公网地址
<sun> emfipp 好吧，先走了哈，还有点事。
<emfipp> 再会
#ubuntu-cn 2019-07-07
<vqsld> 冒泡
<sun> linux 声音外放有点刺耳。是硬件坏了。还是硬件没有兼容？
<sun> ？
<mk3548208> @sun: 是不是输出电平太高了
<emfipp> ImAdPEr|wORkInG: still working?
#ubuntu-cn 2020-06-30
<lusencape1> hi
<lusencape1> :-D
<donfaquir> 哈喽
<donfaquir> 没人
<donfaquir> 没人
#ubuntu-cn 2020-07-01
<niac> exit
#ubuntu-cn 2020-07-02
<lqi> "apt-get source libqt5gui5" 拿到源码包后，怎么编译替换系统的库？谢谢
<groudon_> lqi, 是这个吗？
<groudon_> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtbase-opensource-src/5.9.5+dfsg-0ubuntu2.5
<lqi> 这个已经拿到本地了
<lqi> 有朋友在别的群回答了
<lqi> debuild -us -uc -nc
<lqi> devscripts包
<KyleChan> 哈囖
<lqi> hello
#ubuntu-cn 2020-07-03
<danalee> https://blog.csdn.net/u014413766/article/details/104300639
#ubuntu-cn 2020-07-04
<calvinchaochao>  
<bgmrpc> hello all
<xie> Can anybody help me ?
<xie> I want to join #archlinux-cn-offtopic but it shou I need to login with ssl
<xie> ¡£¡£¡£
<nbusrone> 我可以问一下吗 ? 哪一个 "中文手写输入设备板" 兼容与Ubuntu 18.04?
<nbusrone> Ubuntu 18.04和20.04 ?
<bgmrpc> 应该不行吧
<bgmrpc> 如果只是当鼠标用，那或许有少许可能
